# The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!!



## sjc

*LOL*...Lets try to get into *"Guiness"* (yeah, right) with the *"INFINITY THREAD" * (might be fun) *OK;* The longest thread on *these boards*: Post ANYTHING..whatever pops into your head (within reason).

Remember _board guidelines_: * No politics, No religous debates, No bashing,* black out any smut and keep it rated PG...well...sort of: Post post post....I'll start.

Thought of the Day: I'd be lost without my Kindle 'cause I'm sick of the RAIN...*your turn*
(Doesn't have to be: I'd be lost without: can be anything)

​


----------



## koolmnbv

I'd be lost without my Kindle in Doctors office Waiting rooms


----------



## Dori

I'd be lost without my Kindleabra because my watch battery died.


----------



## intinst

Why do you suppose that more than one mouse is called mice, but more than one moose is still moose?


----------



## lynninva

sjc said:


> [The longest thread on *these boards*: Post ANYTHING..whatever pops into your head (within reason).


I hope you like cats. Based on the "I'm giving away 200 Amazon gift cards' thread, Susan & Never will probably be chiming in soon. And Ed will have to try to offset all the cat talk.


----------



## sjc

We'll just _transfer_ all the posts from the following *here*:

What are you reading
Free Books
Cat and Dog Posts
Authors Promote Your Books

POST "ANYTHING" you want here:


Spoiler



Bitch


 about the spouse, partner, inlaws, kids, work, school, etc...HERE:


----------



## intinst

No one seems to want to join in with us, sjc. Maybe this will help start things...


----------



## sjc

Ohhhh....how cute...look at the two in the pouches.  Aaawww.

Maybe this will get it going:

Free Kindle:  Most post on this thread first to enter (kidding).


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Would you get on this bus?


----------



## sjc

I would for a free year of Kindlebooks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Don't worry there are some night time junkies that love to ramble, we can keep this one going all by ourselves!


----------



## VictoriaP

That bus design is brilliant!

I'll take the year of free books.   But I really hate buses, too motion sick & I can't read on them.


----------



## geoffthomas

I would not get on that bus, even for a Klondike bar.


----------



## sjc

Gosh, remember the whole Jaws thing? Everyone petrified to go in the water. Public service announcements saying the beaches were fine...

*DH has seen that movie...2,486,957 times...It's a guy thing.*


----------



## intinst




----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Don't worry there are some night time junkies that love to ramble, we can keep this one going all by ourselves!


*waves*
indeed we can hehehe


----------



## sjc

You got that right Sugar!!


----------



## intinst

There, dogs, cats buses sharks, computers and stress. That should do it!


----------



## Bren S.

Anyone else's parents or grandparents say something like this??​


----------



## sjc

ANOTHER *CELEBRITY * (sort of) *DEATH:*
*Billy Mays* (Oxyclean) (Mighty Putty) (Mendit Glue) 
Heart attack after a rough plane landing.


----------



## Bren S.

Yeah those rough plane landings are no fun  

RIP Billy


----------



## intinst

Sugar said:


> Anyone else's parents or grandparents say something like this??


Anybody who's didn't??


----------



## Bren S.

Soooo everyone...

cake or pie??


----------



## sjc

Both.  

OK:  Cake, Dark Chocolate with pudding filling and Chocolate frosting,...throw in some heathbar too.


----------



## intinst

or


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> Both.
> 
> OK: Cake, Dark Chocolate with pudding filling and Chocolate frosting,...throw in some heathbar too.


yummmm


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> or


definitely the cake


----------



## MAGreen

Pie, strawberry rhubarb! Warm, with ice cream on top. Yummy yummy!


----------



## intinst

Most guys like pie.


----------



## sheltiemom

Definitely the pie.  I made a chocolate cake this morning and didn't even taste it.


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> Most guys like pie.


lol


----------



## intinst

And there is ice cream with both of them!


----------



## Bren S.

​


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Most guys like pie.


I agree. After the pie, I'd go for the cake. Ymmmmmm.


----------



## Leslie

I can contribute to this thread with endless Hugh photos....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> You got that right Sugar!!


Yep! 


Sugar said:


> *waves*
> indeed we can hehehe


Hahaha


----------



## intinst

I hope no one objects to this picture of a tough looking biker chick?


----------



## intinst

And I know everyone loves butterflies...


----------



## intinst

And family photos...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Both.
> 
> OK: Cake, Dark Chocolate with pudding filling and Chocolate frosting,...throw in some heathbar too.


HEATHBAR... DID you SAY HEATHBAR?..... I am so THERE!


----------



## MAGreen

That's one mean looking chick!


----------



## kjn33

Leslie said:


> I can contribute to this thread with endless Hugh photos....


I wondered when Leslie was going to pipe in with a Hugh pic! Nice one, Leslie, thanks!! 

Kristie


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I agree. After the pie, I'd go for the cake. Ymmmmmm.


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> I can contribute to this thread with endless Hugh photos....


oh my yummmmm

nevermind the cake lol


----------



## kjn33

I am ALL OVER that cake, that looks divine. 
Seriously-where do I get some?


----------



## Dori

Wondering what took Leslie so long.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ok, anyone have a pic of that cutie guy from "The Proposal" ? I could So go for a double-shot of him!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Spoiler



DANG Iiiiiiiiiit!


 Did I kill this Oh, so awesome thread


----------



## Bren S.

No I don't think so lol

edited to say this was a response to Meredith's wondering if she killed the thread lol


----------



## intinst

Leslie said:


> I can contribute to this thread with endless Hugh photos....


I'll see your Hugh and raise you a Denise Milani.


----------



## intinst

This guy?


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ok, anyone have a pic of that cutie guy from "The Proposal" ? I could So go for a double-shot of him!


Do you mean Ryan Reynolds??


----------



## Leslie

Dori said:


> Wondering what took Leslie so long.


I was throwing a lobster fest for the family. Now that that is over, things can get back to normal. LOL.










L


----------



## intinst

I am sorry, you did say a double shot...


----------



## Bren S.

intinst got there 1st 

I like these picture board style ones as well..


----------



## Leslie

Ew, I don't like that bloody stuff...LOL


----------



## sjc

OOOooof....I'm drooling, and the hot guys are cute too...lol.

I want the recipe for that CAKE!!!

Leslie:  I knew the Hugh pics would start rolling in:  you never disappoint.

Love the Biker Chick pic.


----------



## intinst

No blood this time, just washboard


----------



## sjc

Now I'm totally salivating and it's not the cake!!
It's the beefcake.


----------



## intinst

I pray









I didn't upset









anyone with those pictures. Lets just smile and go on from here, OK?


----------



## Leslie

Kindle porn...


----------



## sjc

With those teeth and my hair we belong on America's Next Top Model


----------



## Dori

What a gorgeous smile that fellow has intinst.

LOL   Kindle porn.


----------



## intinst

25 years


----------



## sjc

Here's one for the guys...We want them to stay with this thread:
http://i480.photobucket.com/albums/rr165/Sallycee/2183197091_cfae1bf88a.jpg

_(Removed image; left the link to it. - Admin)_


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Here's one for the guys...We want them to stay with this thread:


You didn't see Denise?


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> 25 years


I hope you noted that for only $5000 you could get two eight inch floppy drives or One floppy with a massive 15 megabyte built in hard drive.


----------



## sjc

HERE is a new AVATAR for SAILOR to GLUE HER HEAD ON:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> Do you mean Ryan Reynolds??


 ohmygosh YES!!!!


----------



## sjc

> I hope you noted that for only $5000 you could get two eight inch floppy drives or One floppy with a massive 15 megabyte built in hard drive.


But more importantly per the Late Great Jackie Gleason:
"Can it Core a APPLE?"


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> HERE is a new AVATAR for SAILOR to GLUE HER HEAD ON:


LMBO


----------



## Bren S.

Leslie said:


> Kindle porn...


lol


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> ohmygosh YES!!!!


he is mightyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fine


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> No blood this time, just washboard


Thuh-ANK Ya-ou!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Now I'm totally salivating and it's not the cake!!
> It's the beefcake.


TOLD YA!


----------



## sjc

*Looking at all those hunks is making my eyes go funny:*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> intinst got there 1st
> 
> I like these picture board style ones as well..


OHOH...BABY!!!


----------



## sjc

*Yowza!!*


----------



## Bren S.

yowza indeed


----------



## sjc

AND TO THINK: We used to find _this_ attractive; boy we've come a LONG way baby!!!


----------



## intinst

Getting close to the edge there, sjc, Remember Harvey's rule.


----------



## sjc

That's an old pic of Burt Reynolds from back in the day...yeah, maybe a little risque' I will stick to the weather...lol.


----------



## ladyknight33

bump



just surprised Betsy hasn't been by with one of her hats


----------



## sjc

I am now CRAVING
Heathbar Chocolate Cake...big time.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> I am now CRAVING
> Heathbar Chocolate Cake...big time.


yummy


----------



## Bren S.

Speaking of the weather it has finally cooled of here. At 70 right now and to me that is perfect 

Beats being in the 90's.


----------



## intinst

Heath Bar mini-bundt cake








Sorry about that


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  OMG!!! Yummmmmmmmmmmm!!!  You sure do know a way to a girls heart!!  That looks 
D-E-L-I-C-I-O-U-S!!


----------



## Bren S.

Sven and Ole Joke 

        VARNING: Norvegian Compewtr Virus

        Ve haf just sent you da NORVEGIAN VIRUS. Since ve do not haf any programming experience and do not know how to actually demage your computir, dis Virus verks on da honor system. Please forward dis Virus to eferyvone on your mailing list and den manually delete all of da files on your hard drive.

        Tank you for your cooperation,

        Sven and Ole


----------



## Bren S.

Daddy's Trick

"Oh, boy! I'm glad you're here," the little boy said to his grandmother on his mother's side.

"Why?" she asked.

"Because now Daddy will do the trick he's been promising us."

"What trick?"

"Well, he told Mommy that if you came to visit, he would climb the walls."


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Heath Bar mini-bundt cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that


THAT is just... WRONG!!!


----------



## intinst

What? I gave you cake and beefcake, where did I go wrong?


----------



## Thumper

After perusing this topic, I am now hungry...plus, I would like some cake.


----------



## Bren S.

Thumper said:


> After perusing this topic, I am now hungry...plus, I would like some cake.


hehehe  I hear ya


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> What? I gave you cake and beefcake, where did I go wrong?


  THAT my Dear was Sarcasm!  Beefcake... missing my husband way too much right now, and that chocolate Heathbar cake...I gained 4 lbs just looking at it. THANKS though, I am in love with BOTH!


----------



## koolmnbv

This thread sure got going since I was here earlier. 

Between the cake and ryan reynolds and hugh! WOW


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> This thread sure got going since I was here earlier. Between the cake and ryan reynolds and hugh! WOW


yep! where ya been?


----------



## lynninva

Meredith Sinclair said:


> yep! where ya been?


Maybe Hibbing? I've seen plenty of Hugh, but I don't think Hibbing has made an appearance yet.


----------



## Bren S.

So where did everyone go??


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> yep! where ya been?


I took a nap and went to church. I come home and this thread has a whole new life!

I can't complain I like what I have seen!!!


----------



## sjc

My my my...we sure have been busy with the INFINITY thread:

We just had the most delicious lemon drink...here is the recipe (from those college kids who don't drink):
Frozen lemonade concentrate (Minute Maid)
Lemon Vodka
2 Fresh Lemons

Mix lemonade as follows: Concentrate + 1 can worth of vodka and 3 cans of water (can adjust to taste)
Add fresh squeezed lemon (After squeezing I drop them right in the pitcher)
Can do up frozen in a blender or smoothie maker just add ice. (Don't grind up the lemons...remove first)
Optional:  sugar to taste...I don't put any; It's fine for me without. Delicious...I like it on the rocks.


----------



## sjc

> I took a nap and went to church. I come home and this thread has a whole new life!


She went to church and PRAYED for us sinners who put half naked pictures up on this thread!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> I took a nap and went to church. I come home and this thread has a whole new life!
> I can't complain I like what I have seen!!!


I went to church, Quizno's, the zoo and rested a bit then come on here and find them crazy wild! I LIKES it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> My my my...we sure have been busy with the INFINITY thread:
> 
> We just had the most delicious lemon drink...here is the recipe (from those college kids who don't drink):
> Frozen lemonade concentrate (Minute Maid)
> Lemon Vodka
> 2 Fresh Lemons
> 
> Mix lemonade as follows: Concentrate + 1 can worth of vodka and 3 cans of water (can adjust to taste)
> Add fresh squeezed lemon (After squeezing I drop them right in the pitcher)
> Can do up frozen in a blender or smoothie maker just add ice. (Don't grind up the lemons...remove first)
> Optional: sugar to taste...I don't put any; It's fine for me without. Delicious...I like it on the rocks.


Hmmmm... sounds interesting!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> She went to church and PRAYED for us sinners who put half naked pictures up on this thread!!


some people didn't stop at half naked...


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> She went to church and PRAYED for us sinners who put half naked pictures up on this thread!!


hahaha


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> My my my...we sure have been busy with the INFINITY thread:
> 
> We just had the most delicious lemon drink...here is the recipe (from those college kids who don't drink):
> Frozen lemonade concentrate (Minute Maid)
> Lemon Vodka
> 2 Fresh Lemons
> 
> Mix lemonade as follows: Concentrate + 1 can worth of vodka and 3 cans of water (can adjust to taste)
> Add fresh squeezed lemon (After squeezing I drop them right in the pitcher)
> Can do up frozen in a blender or smoothie maker just add ice. (Don't grind up the lemons...remove first)
> Optional: sugar to taste...I don't put any; It's fine for me without. Delicious...I like it on the rocks.


Can you taste the vodka much??


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> I hope you like cats. Based on the "I'm giving away 200 Amazon gift cards' thread, Susan & Never will probably be chiming in soon. And Ed will have to try to offset all the cat talk.


ROFL! It took me a whole nine hours to discover this thread.... but I'll try to keep mention of cats to a minimum. Can't promise the same for owls, though.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I'll see your Hugh and raise you a Denise Milani.


Who the heck is Denise Milani?

Confession:


Spoiler



Before I joined KB, I didn't know who Hugh was either. Really. Please don't kick me out, Leslie.


----------



## intinst

Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> AND TO THINK: We used to find _this_ attractive; boy we've come a LONG way baby!!!


Nothing wrong with that one except the obnoxious smug attitude.


----------



## Susan in VA

Sugar said:


> Sven and Ole Joke


Oh please noooooooo! I have to sit through a million of these at the family reunion two weeks from now... don't start ALREADY!!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Who the heck is Denise Milani?


 A model who has used her two main "assets" to go far in the swimsuit and lingerie picture industry.


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> Is it bedtime yet?


Awww what a cute pic


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Oh please noooooooo! I have to sit through a million of these at the family reunion two weeks from now... don't start ALREADY!!


buttttttttt it might be good practice lol


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> A model who has used her two main "assets" to go far in the swimsuit and lingerie picture industry.


I see....


----------



## intinst

So Do I!


----------



## Susan in VA

Sugar said:


> buttttttttt it might be good practice lol


So nice of you to be looking out for me, but really....  

(I get practice every year.  )


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> A model who has used her two main "assets" to go far in the swimsuit and lingerie picture industry.


She needs to bump up a bra size it looks like hehehe


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> So nice of you to be looking out for me, but really....
> 
> (I get practice every year.  )


lol


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> HERE is a new AVATAR for SAILOR to GLUE HER HEAD ON:


OK, I thought this was funny too when I read it but I note that Sailor hasn't actually posted here.... I hope she didn't take it the wrong way.... Sailor, we like your creativity, and your ever-changing avatars!


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmmm.... did I kill the thread ?



Spoiler



See, that's what happens when you don't have cats in it...


----------



## intinst

I hope it wasn't somthing I wrote, Please forgive me!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

I was on the weird sandwich combo thread... sorry I was not participating.


----------



## sjc

*PLEASE NOTE:* I mean no ill intention towards Sailor: I absolutely enjoy her various Avatars; as they are often in swimsuits, I thought the swimsuit I posted was very attractive and think she should Photoshop her face into it. I think a lot us enjoy her switching avatars. (I love the butterfly one) I am not trying to exploit her in any way...I just thought it would be a fun avatar. Please don't try to make the post anything other than that. I like Sailor and would never try to purposely offend her.


----------



## koolmnbv

I don't think it was offensive. We all love her ever changing avatars. I think she would understand, maybe she just hasn't seen this thread yet.


----------



## intinst

I took the post in the spirit that you said, as a fun new picture for her to use.


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> I took the post in the spirit that you said, as a fun new picture for her to use.


Me too.

Also it was a hottie picture!!

My head looks like it has been stuck on the marshmallow man's body at this point! Im like a blob. LOL ...he looks all cute there. But if only you knew how close to the truth this was.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> *PLEASE NOTE:* I mean no ill intention towards Sailor: I absolutely enjoy her various Avatars; as they are often in swimsuits, I thought the swimsuit I posted was very attractive and think she should Photoshop her face into it. I think a lot us enjoy her switching avatars. (I love the butterfly one) I am not trying to exploit her in any way...I just thought it would be a fun avatar. Please don't try to make the post anything other than that. I like Sailor and would never try to purposely offend her.


sjc, I wasn't trying to make it anything else... I thought it was great; I laughed out loud at your post and I really do think it's a lot of fun the way Sailor plays with Photoshop options. (Heck, I wish I knew how to do that; I'd be making up some pictures of ME with a body like that!) My earlier post was just out of concern that maybe she hadn't seen it in such a positive way.. you never know, sometimes people are tired and they might not see the good-naturedness in humor...

(I like the butterfly one too. But there have been so many recently; I think we need a thread where they all get posted together in one place so we can compare!)


----------



## kjn33

Where did Ryan Reynolds go? Can we bring him back? Please?
He's been my celebrity crush for a couple of years~my DH jut laughs at me.


----------



## intinst

Here is a couple more...


----------



## Mom of 4

MAN-o-MAN!! He is a HOTTIE!!!


----------



## intinst

Then you won't mind a couple more...


----------



## Aravis60

Wow! Just found this thread and really enjoyed reading all the posts. Fun!


----------



## intinst

Another for the gentlemen


----------



## Maxx

Where did everyone go?


----------



## intinst

Hello, Monday. Gonna be one of those days...


----------



## Dori

Where is the divinity.  I thought this was a candy thread?  My hearing ain't what it used to be.


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> I see....





intinst said:


> So Do I!


I believe that is way past C.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> OK, I thought this was funny too when I read it but I note that Sailor hasn't actually posted here.... I hope she didn't take it the wrong way.... Sailor, we like your creativity, and your ever-changing avatars!


You guys can keep on repeating these pics - it is ok with me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

SJC your pic of Burt (?) has been rejected by photobucket also.

Sorry I missed it. (I think).

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas

You do realize that Ryan Reynolds is more than just a cut body, don't you?

He used to be a very funny comedian on a show called "Two guys, a girl and a pizza place".

Oh yeah.

And "the girl" was Traylor Howard who plays Natalie Teeger on Monk.

But then you knew that, right?

Just sayin...


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey....


Little Help here......


I'm dying trying to keep this thread going suddenly all by myself......




Susan, Neversleeps, Intinst, Gertie, Sailor, somebody.......


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Susan in VA said:


> sjc, I wasn't trying to make it anything else... I thought it was great; I laughed out loud at your post and I really do think it's a lot of fun the way Sailor plays with Photoshop options. (Heck, I wish I knew how to do that; I'd be making up some pictures of ME with a body like that!) My earlier post was just out of concern that maybe she hadn't seen it in such a positive way.. you never know, sometimes people are tired and they might not see the good-naturedness in humor...
> 
> (I like the butterfly one too. But there have been so many recently; I think we need a thread where they all get posted together in one place so we can compare!)


We can call it The Sailor Thread. She can become famous!


----------



## Dori

Tried to find Carol a coke float graphic but I think I forgot how to do that.  Maybe one of you  could find one for her.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dori,
You are so sweet to think of me!  Coke float dreamin'............................


----------



## sjc

Wow...I had a hectic day and missed alot.

Geoff:  It was rather risque' (Burt)...he had done the nude-ish layout in the early 70's. I look at it now and go eeeeewwww.  But back then it was considered hot in more ways than one.  I guess it still is for it to have been pulled.

Susan:  Thanks for having my back.  I, too, think the avatars are fun...wish I knew how to do all that fancy stuff.  I'm lucky I know how to type.  I agree, people can take things the wrong way.  I wish sailor would jump on the thread and come have some fun.

Today's craving:  Cracker Jacks

Leslie:  How was the lobster feast?  Thanks for all the hot pics.

ALL:  THANKS FOR ALL THE EYE CANDY.  Let's see how long we can keep this thread going.  It's fun.  Let's also try to include all the guys...don't want it to just be a chick thread.


----------



## lynninva

Trying to see if Ed will join in to counter the posting of numerous cat pictures:










Sophie-cat was trying to figure out if the package was for her.


----------



## kjn33

intinst said:


> Then you won't mind a couple more...


Thank you! Much appreciated 
kjn


----------



## Tippy

Umm just sayin Ryan Reynolds is almost as hot as Hugh!


----------



## kjn33

I know I am risking the wrath of Leslie.......but, I think he's HOTTER than Hugh! 
Now, don't get me wrong, Hugh is gorgeous, but Holy Mother of God, Ryan is DIVINE. 
kjn


----------



## Forster

I hate scraping paint.  That is all.


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> OK, I thought this was funny too when I read it but I note that Sailor hasn't actually posted here.... I hope she didn't take it the wrong way.... Sailor, we like your creativity, and your ever-changing avatars!


I just saw this thread but haven't read through from the begining, no offense taken everybody. As long as it's only my face I don't mind posting a body with it...here's one for you that I quicly threw together . . .


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

kjn33 said:


> I know I am risking the wrath of Leslie.......but, I think he's HOTTER than Hugh!
> Now, don't get me wrong, Hugh is gorgeous, but Holy Mother of God, Ryan is DIVINE.
> kjn


Seeee...that's all I'm sayin'....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

geoffthomas said:


> And "the girl" was Traylor Howard who plays Natalie Teeger on Monk.
> But then you knew that, right?
> Just sayin...


No, I didn't... I LOVE MONK!!!! Too bad this new season will be his last.  I even compared myself to MONK on the Phobia thread.

Oh, anybody going to watch "Great American Road Trip" ? It starts July 7 on NBC.


----------



## sjc

Sophie Cat...Don't bother, Amazon ships UPS the box is brown.  No Kindle ooops I mean Kibble in that box.


----------



## koolmnbv

For me Robert Redford beats Hugh and Ryan Reynolds anyday!! I know the time frame and the bodies and over all looks are different compared to modern men, but OMG I LOVE Robert Redford. How does it get any better than The Sting or Natural or I could list them all day but MY ALL TIME FAV was/is always The Way We Were!! When I was a little girl I truly thought I would grow up and marry Hubbell Gardner 


















And In my opinion NOTHING beats Robert Redford-Paul Newman together!!! WOW


----------



## sjc

Remember these famous cigarette ads: (Yes there used to be tv ads for cigarettes too...hhmm just a couple of years ago)
Tom Selleck


----------



## sjc

WELCOME Sailor:  I was the one who put up the pretty bathing suit pic.  I love what you do with the avatars.  

Re:  the pic you posted;
Oh my...those things enter the room 5 minutes before she does!!!...lol.


----------



## Sailor

sjc said:


> WELCOME Sailor: I was the one who put up the pretty bathing suit pic. I love what you do with the avatars.
> 
> Re: the pic you posted;
> Oh my...those things enter the room 5 minutes before she does!!!...lol.


I thank you. It started because I am on a site with a lot of soldiers, so they like the different avatars... but I have only been doing this for about a week now and would really like to get that photoshop program that is mentioned places. Right now a friend makes a lot of mine, he's really good at what he does.


----------



## sjc

*Here's an Oldie but Goodie for the GUYS...gotta keep you postin': *


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> For me Robert Redford beats Hugh and Ryan Reynolds anyday!! I know the time frame and the bodies and over all looks are different compared to modern men, but OMG I LOVE Robert Redford. How does it get any better than The Sting or Natural or I could list them all day but MY ALL TIME FAV was/is always The Way We Were!! When I was a little girl I truly thought I would grow up and marry Hubbell Gardner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And In my opinion NOTHING beats Robert Redford-Paul Newman together!!! WOW


See, and as I read your post I was thinking I love Paul Newman... always have, then I scroll down, and you have HIM!!


----------



## sjc

Handsome, and a gentleman. Those Eyes...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sugar said:


> So where did everyone go??


Well, I was in Hibbing....

Betsy


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Handsome, and a gentleman. Those Eyes...


Oh, YES!


----------



## Bren S.

geoffthomas said:


> Hey....
> 
> Little Help here......
> 
> I'm dying trying to keep this thread going suddenly all by myself......
> 
> Susan, Neversleeps, Intinst, Gertie, Sailor, somebody.......


but but but what about Sugar

hehehe


----------



## Bren S.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I was in Hibbing....
> 
> Betsy


Are you back home from Minnesota yet Betsy??


----------



## Bren S.

Dori said:


> Where is the divinity. I thought this was a candy thread? My hearing ain't what it used to be.


For Dori


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> but but but what about Sugar
> hehehe


Nobody mentioned Meridith either!!!


----------



## Bren S.

Coke float for Carol


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> For Dori


YUM! My mom used to make it for our school candy booth. She made red (really pinkish) and green for our Christmas booth and WE loved it!


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Nobody mentioned Meridith either!!!


Meredithhhh 

There now someone mentioned you hehe


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith, Paul Newman could never have went un-mentioned! 

To me they don't make 'em like they used to lol


Also I was always Pro-rhett..never much of an Ashley fan. Anyone else?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> Meredithhhh
> There now someone mentioned you hehe


Sugar, you remind me of a dear sweet friend of mine who rarely comes on here, Celiaisawesome. Just as SILLY! Thank You for mentioning me Sugar... too bad Brendan's not here, he could have mentioned your name instead... in that cool Southern Drawl he does... I heard he was going out of town for his job or something.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

koolmnbv said:


> Meredith, Paul Newman could never have went un-mentioned!
> To me they don't make 'em like they used to lol
> Also I was always Pro-rhett..never much of an Ashley fan. Anyone else?


Oh... I know, and seriously I love Cary Grant, Jimmy Stewart (nobody has his voice!) Rock Hudson, Elvis Presley... liked how the movie posters made them look sexy fully clothed... now seems we gotta see abs or the movie does not become a blockbuster... really sad.


----------



## koolmnbv

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh... I know, and seriously I love Cary Grant, Jimmy Stewart (nobody has his voice!) Rock Hudson, Elvis Presley... liked how the movie posters made them look sexy fully clothed... now seems we gotta see abs or the movie does not become a blockbuster... really sad.


I forgot about Elvis!!! Oh he is another fav of mine. We just got to go to Graceland this time last year for the first time. I loved it, I was as bad as a kid at Christmas. I just posted this screensaver last night in this thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10687.0.html


----------



## Bren S.

I think Matthew is pretty HOT as well


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


> I think Matthew is pretty HOT as well


Oh myyyyyyy.....I LOVE HIM!!!!! Sugar do you read TRCG series? How do you know Mark Andrew Ramsay?


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I believe that is way past C.


LOL! Yes, I'd say so....


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Hey....
> 
> Little Help here......
> 
> I'm dying trying to keep this thread going suddenly all by myself......
> 
> Susan, Neversleeps, Intinst, Gertie, Sailor, somebody.......


Sorry, Geoff! But it looks like you did just fine....


----------



## Susan in VA

Carol Hanrahan said:


> We can call it The Sailor Thread. She can become famous!


Great idea! Sailor, are you listening??


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Let's see how long we can keep this thread going. It's fun. Let's also try to include all the guys...don't want it to just be a chick thread.


Especially since we already have one of those. Which makes me wonder why the Hugh thread hasn't been bumped in a while...


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> Trying to see if Ed will join in to counter the posting of numerous cat pictures:


Hey! Weren't you just complaining about too many cats in that other thread?! 

eta: What did Sophie conclude it was? Mail-order cat treats?


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I was in Hibbing....
> 
> Betsy


And for real, this time!!


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> Also I was always Pro-rhett..never much of an Ashley fan. Anyone else?


Of course! Ashley was an insipid wimp compared to Rhett.


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, I've done my share for today to keep this going.  More than my share.


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> Of course! Ashley was an insipid wimp compared to Rhett.


Yesssss! So why did she always lust after Ashley when this brazen handsome man was right there?


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> Yesssss! So why did she always lust after Ashley when this brazen handsome man was right there?


That never made sense to me either. If anything, shouldn't it have been the other way around, that she fell for the "bad boy" first?? I don't get it. Brazen and handsome is good.  And after all, he turned out to have a decent character despite what everyone thought of him.


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> That never made sense to me either. If anything, shouldn't it have been the other way around, that she fell for the "bad boy" first?? I don't get it. Brazen and handsome is good.  And after all, he turned out to have a decent character despite what everyone thought of him.


Thats what I loved most of all. He was the bad boy with the heart of gold! Every womans dreams, I think scarlett was just obsessed with what she couldn't have and she let that cloud her judgement.


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> I think scarlett was just obsessed with what she couldn't have and she let that cloud her judgement.


Well, I can relate to that....


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> Well, I can relate to that....


Yes I guess we all can in a way. At least at one time or another.

I definitely tend to look backwards at the past more often than I need to.


----------



## Susan in VA

koolmnbv said:


> Yes I guess we all can in a way. At least at one time or another.
> 
> I definitely tend to look backwards at the past more often than I need to.


Sometimes it's hard to find something good to look at in the future. But one day it will be there, and things will look brighter. You just have to get through this in-between time. You can do it!!


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh myyyyyyy.....I LOVE HIM!!!!! Sugar do you read TRCG series? How do you know Mark Andrew Ramsay?


The Red Cross of Gold I assume you mean??


----------



## Bren S.

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Sugar, you remind me of a dear sweet friend of mine who rarely comes on here, Celiaisawesome. Just as SILLY! Thank You for mentioning me Sugar... too bad Brendan's not here, he could have mentioned your name instead... in that cool Southern Drawl he does... I heard he was going out of town for his job or something.


yw nahhh I'm ok without the southern drawl hehe


----------



## intinst

What about this guy?















And another of ...








And for us guys


----------



## koolmnbv

WOW Salma Hayek has some fierce curves in all the right places.


----------



## intinst

koolmnbv said:


> WOW Salma Hayek has some fierce curves in all the right places.


Yes, she does have a pretty smile, doesn't she?


----------



## intinst

What can I say? I like brunettes!


----------



## intinst

That one over there! Thats the doberman whose been picking on me!


----------



## intinst

Dang! the remote battery are dead again, my favorite
show is on and I just got comfortable!


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> That one over there! Thats the doberman whose been picking on me!


lol always good to have big friends


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> Dang! the remote battery are dead again, my favorite
> show is on and I just got comfortable!


arrgghhh I hate when that happens lol


----------



## intinst

If that cat Maxx can have a blog, so can I!


----------



## intinst

My wife said Buy a KIndle, Buy a Kindle!
I had to get the Sony, I'll never be able 
to show my face again.


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> What about this guy?


Kevin Costner is pretty hot


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> What can I say? I like brunettes!


Good choice


----------



## Dori

Paul Newman gets my vote.  If you want to bump my day just give me Perry Como. 

Thanks for the divinity.  My mom used to make that for Christmas every year.


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> What can I say? I like brunettes!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Sugar said:


> Coke float for Carol


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, I can almost taste it. Sugar, you're the best! Right along there with Dori!


----------



## intinst

For Dori:


----------



## sjc

Sailor;  I love it...awesome!!! so glad you joined us.

KEVIN COSTNER....Yum.  I'm going to save it and use it as my desktop.  (kidding) hubby would be insulted. But I'd like to...lol.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Sailor,
I'm scared of snakes...............


----------



## intinst

sailor said:


>


That's a new look for you sailor, I like it! Did not realize you were a herpetologist.


----------



## Sailor

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Sailor,
> I'm scared of snakes...............


Oh No, this could start a whole new thread or get this one in trouble! 



intinst said:


> That's a new look for you sailor, I like it! Did not realize you were a herpetologist.


If you look closer, I'm a herbologist too!


----------



## intinst

Well, there are herbs and there are herbs, if you catch my drift.


----------



## intinst

Anyone make sand castles when they are at the beach?


----------



## Sailor

*You-Tube, Twitter, and Facebook Merge!!!

It's at:

Are ya ready for it? *








.com


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh Sailor, now I have tea on my keyboard....


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

Too late!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Anyone make sand castles when they are at the beach?


We made THAT one!


----------



## ladyknight33




----------



## Susan in VA

ladyknight33 said:


>


Oooooooh! Thank you ladyknight for adding some Serious Hottitude to this thread....

(yeah I know he's over the hill now, but SO WHAT -- still sexier than all these young 'uns, IMO.)


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> Oooooooh! Thank you ladyknight for adding some Serious Hottitude to this thread....
> 
> (yeah I know he's over the hill now, but SO WHAT -- still sexier than all these young 'uns, IMO.)


I've got to agree with you there!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The lovely shot of Sean Connery has reminded me of a KindleBoard rule that I would draw your attention to:

Do NOT, under any circumstances, post either the Borat picture or that unfortunate shot of Sean. . . .you have been warned.


----------



## koolmnbv

No Borat....hmm ok.

Can we do Bruno??



















He is very versatile LOL


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> (yeah I know he's over the hill now, but SO WHAT -- still sexier than all these young 'uns, IMO.)


Yes, I agree. Just something about an older man's face that says 'character'. I think they're sexy too, in a rough sort of way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

koolmnbv said:


> No Borat....hmm ok.
> 
> Can we do Bruno??
> 
> He is very versatile LOL


Well. . . he doesn't make me want to throw up. . . .but you notice I still didn't copy the picture. . . .


----------



## koolmnbv

whoa my 1st bruno pic turned out HUGE!!! Sorry guys, Idk how to fix it. Please help me resize


----------



## koolmnbv

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . he doesn't make me want to throw up. . . .but you notice I still didn't copy the picture. . . .


LOL Ann, he isn't as gross as Borat... yet. I am sure after the new movie comes out he will have a few "interesting" looks of his own for this character.


----------



## Sailor

koolmnbv said:


> No Borat....hmm ok.
> 
> Can we do Bruno??
> 
> He is very versatile LOL


What's up with these ugly guys, they are too fem for my tastes, I like a real he-man - rugged, tough, strong, determined, fighter, lover, all around Man's Man. Yum!


----------



## Susan in VA

sailor said:


> I think they're sexy too, in a rough sort of way.


Some people here will probably say that about your new temporary avatar.


----------



## koolmnbv

sailor said:


> What's up with these ugly guys, they are too fem for my tastes, I like a real he-man - rugged, tough, strong, determined, fighter, lover, all around Man's Man. Yum!


OK here he is being more manly LOLOL


----------



## intinst

sailor, your new avitar, Wicked!


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> Some people here will probably say that about your new temporary avatar.


Hmm, if they think that, I just might leave it up!


----------



## intinst

Is this one better, Ann?








A couple more of THE MAN.


----------



## intinst

And following my other theme:


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


>


<swoon>


----------



## intinst

I am sure if they had been available then, he would have had a Kindle instead of the book...


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> I am sure if they had been available then, he would have had a Kindle instead of the book...


 
Reading and boating (sigh)


----------



## intinst

For sailor:


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I am sure if they had been available then, he would have had a Kindle instead of the book...


Where are those people with Photoshop skills when you need them...


----------



## ladyknight33

Ann in Arlington said:


> The lovely shot of Sean Connery has reminded me of a KindleBoard rule that I would draw your attention to:
> 
> Do NOT, under any circumstances, post either the Borat picture or that unfortunate shot of Sean. . . .you have been warned.


I did SEE  that picture (what was he thinking?) while I was searching but I did remember the PG 13 rule and whether it was appropriate for Harvey's girls. heck it was appropriate for me and I have a 27 year old daughter.


----------



## ladyknight33

sailor said:


> What's up with these ugly guys, they are too fem for my tastes, I like a real he-man - *rugged, tough, strong, determined, fighter, lover, all around Man's Man. Yum! *


Here, here. ITA!!!


----------



## ladyknight33

Since I am at work :looking around: I had to make sure he was fully clothed, although I really wanted to post the one on the boat. 

:fanning;


----------



## intinst

Cat with skills.


----------



## intinst

For those traveling this summer, remember to keep
your paperwork handy in case officials ask for it.


----------



## intinst

I guess you ladies aren't going to post to this thread without further inticement. So...


----------



## intinst

Or how about...


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> For sailor:


See, that's what I'm talkin' about!























Here is a man, both tender and tough...


----------



## Sailor

*Why didn't I join the Military?*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Or how about...


Like Kool-Aid man says...."Oh YEAH!"


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dori, Sugar, you have done me in. Grocery store. Coke. Ice Cream.  Tonight I indulge.....................


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Or how about...


Yep. Niiiice....


----------



## Aravis60

Love the cat on the invisible bike!


----------



## sjc

Hey EVERYONE: Glad to see you kept my thread up and running while I was at work.

*Sailor:* Lol. Love the avatar however, there isn't a wicked thing about you; except for (maybe you are really wicked behind closed doors....lol).

*SUSAN:* LOVE the new avatar...Love the dog...if it's real and yours I'm jealous.

Sean Connery and Harrison Ford: Older men who've definately still got it. 
Paul Newman (The late great) pitter patter pitter patter pitter patter....sigh.


----------



## sjc

*Let's not forget these HOTTIES:*
Brian Williams (Love him in the black suit and purple tie) I need a cold shower








Dermot Mulroney (make that Delicious Dermot)








Mike (Desperate Housewives) Delfino also pronounced *Del"FINE"ooohhh*








Another Bond Favorite (Besides Sean); Pierce
















Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bookfiend

WOW, I go away for a few days and see what I miss...  Intinst, obviously you've finally gotten some time off, missed you.  When did Susan go to the dogs  Love this thread.  

Lee Majors anyone?


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Glad you like my thread; let's just see how long we can keep it going...

Lee Majors you said: (Sorry...he hasn't aged so gracefully)
I think he looks like Frank Gifford now...lol. HE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## ladyknight33

i tuned into Dateline just for him


----------



## sjc

SHAME on ME: How could I possibly forget:
(The B&W picture had to be cropped; he was looking down at Mr. Magnificent)


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> Hey! Weren't you just complaining about too many cats in that other thread?!
> 
> eta: What did Sophie conclude it was? Mail-order cat treats?


I would never complain about too many cats! DH or DS would if they were here.

Poor Sophie has just a little pea brain. Elsie told her that it wasn't for her:


----------



## sjc

*HERE IS ONE FOR THE MEN: JOIN IN GUYS!! This is NOT a ladies only thread... 
(God she's HOT...then and now)
















and currently: still smokin'







*


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> *SUSAN:* LOVE the new avatar...Love the dog...if it's real and yours I'm jealous.


Not mine, sorry! Found him on Google (so I assume he's real, at least....). A few years ago my mom was watching a dog show on TV, and the winner was one of these, a Papillon, and he looked _just like Pixie_. So of course I had to find a pic of that breed for Sailor's dare. 

By the way, _Pixie_ is real too, and her photo is unadulterated, unPhotoshopped, and un-faked, A couple of people have accused me of having a fake cat up. Just because they have grouchy cats and not smiling ones, I guess.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> When did Susan go to the dogs


Seven hours ago. Sixteen to go.



Spoiler



On the other hand, my _house_ went there years ago.


----------



## Susan in VA

Raquel is what, sixty now? I wish I had looked like that at _thirty_.

(Sailor, I need some green paint please, it will cover up my envy.)


----------



## ladyknight33

For the guys


----------



## bookfiend

[quote author
Lee Majors you said: (Sorry...he hasn't aged so gracefully)
HE WAS HOT BACK IN THE DAY
[/quote]
I could watch The Fall Guy reruns for-ev-er


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

I liked the one of "Olivia" <blanking on her real name at the moment>.

What about that other one.... D'Abo? Not the Bond one, but her sister from Criminal Intent.


----------



## ladyknight33

Mariska Hargitay


----------



## Susan in VA

That's right.  Such a musical name, how could I forget that.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

The second one of those reminded me of Diana Rigg, for some reason.

I think it's been too long since I watched any movies.  Especially old ones.


----------



## sjc

Glad to see some guys chiming in.  Thanks.

Love all the pics everyone.  Sailor: you are getting a run for your money.

Geoff:  Get posting.

Intinst:  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Susan in VA

SJC:  Thanks for starting this goofy thread.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Kitty rules football, anyone?


----------



## sjc

> SJC: Thanks for starting this goofy thread.


It is fun, isn't it? I love when I've been away for a bit; and when I return there's a whole bunch of new stuff.

*I must say: I love a man in UNIFORM:*








































And my Personal Favorite: My Dad US Navy WWII


----------



## intinst

I can't get over the feeling that we forgot something...


----------



## intinst

Anybody out there?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I can't get over the feeling that we forgot something...


Please tell me this is Photoshopped...


----------



## intinst

No, really just a (very) low level pass at an air show.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> No, really just a (very) low level pass at an air show.


I was afraid of that... those guys are insane! 

(But it sure looks like fun. Like driving a sports car x 1000.)


----------



## koolmnbv

I just have to say I absolutely love this thread, I am so glad it was started.


and No I am not just talking about all the half naked heartthrrobs. I really have fun in this thread!


----------



## intinst

I have tried to throw in a little bit of everything with the pictures. I am not a wordsmith, so I do what I can otherways. I hope everyone finds something to enjoy.


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss!


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  Where do you get this stuff?  So cool.


----------



## intinst

Google images is a wonderful thing...


----------



## sjc

Well then: I'd like to google this


----------



## intinst




----------



## NogDog

Only need about 7700 replies to catch up with this forum thread in terms of number of posts.


----------



## Sailor

NogDog said:


> Only need about 7700 replies to catch up with this forum thread in terms of number of posts.


Hahahahaha! Is that all? Not a problem. 

We need a game like that here, maybe someone could start . . .

  INFINITY Game Word Association clicky here


----------



## Susan in VA

NogDog said:


> Only need about 7700 replies to catch up with this forum thread in terms of number of posts.


A word association game? Sounds like fun! Somebody start one. 

How was your trip, Nogdog? Did you decide yet which of you had more fun?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I have tried to throw in a little bit of everything with the pictures. I am not a wordsmith, so I do what I can otherways. I hope everyone finds something to enjoy.


We love your pictures!!



Spoiler



Besides, we need something to balance all those Hugh pics.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


>


DD is ROFL'ing at this one. She's NEVER going to go get ready at this rate.


----------



## Sailor

Susan in VA said:


> A word association game? Sounds like fun! Somebody start one.


I had already started it when I posted...I knew someone had to start it... 

  INFINITY Game Word Association clicky here


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  I love it...blinking eyes and all...keep 'em coming.

I'm leaving for work; can't wait to see what this thread has done when I get home.

Sailor:  Great Game!!


----------



## Leslie

Good morning everyone. Here's a fun cartoon...


----------



## Susan in VA

Does anybody else see that new up/down arrow thingy at the top right of KB?

Does anybody know what it's for??


----------



## sjc

Hmmm....scratches head.  What thingy??

I'm at work...lol...and here I am peeking at the boards.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't see it either, Susan. . .can you take a screen shot?


----------



## intinst

Not seeing any new up/down arrow, thingy or not


----------



## MAGreen

Do you mean the scroll arrows for the "who's in chat"?


----------



## Susan in VA

Right below "Gift Cards"and "Top 10", toward the right:


----------



## Susan in VA

MAGreen said:


> Do you mean the scroll arrows for the "who's in chat"?


I don't think so... the chatters show up by name on the left for me, without any arrows (maybe those appear only when there are a lot of chatters?), and _these _scroll arrows only started showing up today.


----------



## MAGreen

Yeah, I think that's to scroll through "who's in chat", which only works when there are a lot of people in chat. I've always had them there.


----------



## Susan in VA

MAGreen said:


> Yeah, I think that's to scroll through "who's in chat", which only works when there are a lot of people in chat. I've always had them there.


How strange. I KNOW it wasn't there before today. Does everyone else have one of those?


----------



## Leslie

I have one. I think it is for when there are people in chat and the number of people can't fit on one line. You can scroll to see the names.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan, I notice your browser window does not seem full screen; maybe that's why it's there. . . . .not enough space.  If you just upgraded to Firefox 3.5 it could be there's a different size adjustment/display algorithm.


----------



## MAGreen

woo hoo! Post #500, now, if I could just come up with something witty or meaningful to say...
Nope! LOL. Oh well, something will come to me later! Thank you all for making this forum so great!


----------



## Sailor

CAUTION:  Racy Joke


a man breaks into a house to look for money and guns, inside he finds the couple in bed.
he orders the guy out of the bed and ties him to a chair. after tying the homeowners wife to the bed, the convict gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom.  

while the convict is in the bathroom, the husband whispers over to his wife 

"listen, this guy is an escaped convict. look at his clothes! he's probably spent a lot of time in jail and hasn't seen a woman in years. i saw how he kissed your neck. if he wants sex, don't resist, don't complain...do what ever he tells you. satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you. this guy is obviously very dangerous. if he gets angry he'll kill us both. be strong honey, i love you".

his wife responds

"he wasn't kissing my neck, he was whispering in my ear. he told me he is gay, thinks you're cute, and asked if we had any vaseline. i told him it was in the bathroom. be strong honey, i love you too"


----------



## Sailor

MAGreen said:


> woo hoo! Post #500, now, if I could just come up with something witty or meaningful to say...
> Nope! LOL. Oh well, something will come to me later! Thank you all for making this forum so great!


CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!

I have over 1000, I still haven't thought of anything witty or meaningful to say...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Dori and Susan,

That coke float last night was soooooo good!  I thought of you both as I slurped the last of it.  The good news is, there's more ice cream and more coke!  Who knows what tonight will bring!


----------



## sjc

Dori and Susan:
My treat last night was warm blueberry (homemade) pie and vanilla ice cream.  I wanted to have it Saturday during our chat session:  Went in fridge there was no more.  I solved that, second blueberry pie in less than a week. (Hid this one from my son...covered it in foil and labeled it rabbi and beans)...lol.


----------



## Sailor

There, I Fixed It


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Susan, I notice your browser window does not seem full screen; maybe that's why it's there. . . . .not enough space. If you just upgraded to Firefox 3.5 it could be there's a different size adjustment/display algorithm.


Hmm.. I didn't yet; I was going to do that today. It did ASK me whether I wanted an upgrade just last week, but that wasn't 3.5.

OTOH, I'm re-installing everything after a hard drive failure, and maybe some setting is different somewhere. Haven't ironed out all the wrinkles yet (hence so much time at the computer the last couple of days, while the laptop installs/copies/reboots/etc.)

But at least now I know what the thingy is.  Thanks, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> covered it in foil and labeled it rabbi and beans


  

Oy!


----------



## Leslie

I was using Google chrome earlier and saw the arrows. Now I am using Firefox and they are gone. Go figure!


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> I was using Google chrome earlier and saw the arrows. Now I am using Firefox and they are gone. Go figure!


I'm so glad it's not just me.


----------



## Tip10

You sure you haven't just been sampling from this thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1650.0.html


----------



## Susan in VA

Tip10 said:


> You sure you haven't just been sampling from this thread
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1650.0.html


If I sampled more than one of those, I'd be seeing more strange things than just scroll arrows.


----------



## Sailor

Tip10 said:


> You sure you haven't just been sampling from this thread
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1650.0.html


----------



## NogDog

Susan in VA said:


> A word association game? Sounds like fun! Somebody start one.
> 
> How was your trip, Nogdog? Did you decide yet which of you had more fun?


I think it was just about a push. I had a wonderful time visiting with my relatives, and the food was great. The weather, however, wasn't so great (though it could have been a lot worse, I suppose) and I found most of the cruise ship's entertainment options to be too forced for my tastes.

Noggin, on the other hand, had a much easier time getting there and back. His food was very plain and repetitive, but he did get personal "play time" attention each day from a nice young lady, which makes me quite jealous.  Also a plus for him is that I made such good time getting home from the Philly airport that I was able to make it to the doggy spa Monday evening about 10 minutes before closing time and so was able to pick him up that night, and thus he missed out on the bath he was scheduled to have the following morning.


----------



## Sailor

Toga Party, anyone?










Can someone size this big picture down please, I don't know how.


----------



## sjc

Someone needs to wash the bottom of her feet!!


----------



## sjc

JOKE:  taken from last month's readers digest...

Guy sees a buddy of his wearing a bra.  Says..."How long have you been wearing that bra?"  The friend replied, "Ever since my wife found it in the glove compartment."


----------



## KBoards Admin

FYI, to size your picture smaller, you can add the "width=" parameter, like this:



Code:


[IMG]http://www.lancs.ac.uk/colleges/bowland/photos/toga99/images/toga99-01.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Bren S.

Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


----------



## Sailor

Harvey said:


> FYI, to size your picture smaller, you can add the "width=" parameter, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://www.lancs.ac.uk/colleges/bowland/photos/toga99/images/toga99-01.jpg[/IMG]


Oh, okay! You add it at the begining, gotcha! Thank you, Harvey!


----------



## Sailor

Sugar said:


> Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


Yes, I'm off to Eureka, CA with my sister to watch the fireworks over the water...gorgeous! They put a lot of money into it.


----------



## kjn33

Glad to see this thread still going~you all crack me up! There are some seriously funny people here on KB. 
Thanks for the laughs, and the hot guy pictures


----------



## Tip10

Sugar said:


> Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


Off until the 7th


----------



## BTackitt

Being a military family, we moved alot. military families always ask each other  "where ya from"

Well we moved to Japan, and I took the kiddoes (5, 4, & 3) down to the playground behind our housing. meet another mom there with her little ones.. kids are playing.. moms are talking. She asks, "Where ya from?" 
I say, "well Originally I'm from California, but we've lived the last 5 years in Texas and the kids were all born there as was DH."

And I hear my 5yo pipe up next to me, "And I'm from Mommy's tummy!" (he is now almost 18 my how the years fly)


----------



## sjc

> Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


Yaaaaaaaaahooooooooooooo!! I work tomorrow, and then I don't go back until the 14th!!! Yippppppppeeee!!








I'm so dizzy with excitement, I can't see straight!!


----------



## Cindy416

sjc said:


> Gosh, remember the whole Jaws thing? Everyone petrified to go in the water. Public service announcements saying the beaches were fine...
> 
> *DH has seen that movie...2,486,957 times...It's a guy thing.*


I'm not a guy, nor are my daughters , and I can't begin to count the number of times that we've seen "Jaws." It's one of our favorite movies, and has to be watched just before the 4th of July because of the timing of the movie. Love it! Great bus, by the way. I'd gladly get on it.


----------



## intinst

Sugar said:


> Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


No, My work decided that it was a good idea to work 12 hours a day friday through at least sunday, maybe all next week.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> No, My work decided that it was a good idea to work 12 hours a day friday through at least sunday, maybe all next week.


Yikes


----------



## koolmnbv

Sugar said:


> Anyone else off for the 4th of July weekend yet??


We got to Orlando last night, so far so good! We always come here every winter for 3months but this is the first time in a long time we came during the summer.

How bout you Sugar??


----------



## intinst

Well,it's bedtime for me, gotta go say my prayers.


----------



## koolmnbv

Awwww how cute! ....Goodnight intinst


----------



## sjc

OMG!! You should enter that praying picture in some sort of contest.  It would win.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

screensaver for my wife, she doesn't know that she has a kindle yet, but this weekend it's hers!


----------



## intinst

another screensaver


----------



## intinst

Well, I am off to work, take it easy, everyone!


----------



## Maxx

Its gotten a little quiet here


----------



## Leslie

intinst said:


> screensaver for my wife, she doesn't know that she has a kindle yet, but this weekend it's hers!


Oh, loons! Great picture. That always makes me think of this movie:










L


----------



## Bren S.

koolmnbv said:


> We got to Orlando last night, so far so good! We always come here every winter for 3months but this is the first time in a long time we came during the summer.
> 
> How bout you Sugar??


Oh Orlando can be fun  How long are you there for kool?

My holiday weekend officially started yesterday afternoon,I declared this 4th my independence from all the craziness of the holiday weekend lol So will be spending a quiet weekend while enjoying some "me" time.
Aside from Saturday night with a close friend to watch the sunset and fireworks from my boat


----------



## sjc

Thanks all for keeping my thread running. It's become my pet project. You humble me. I really am having an enjoyable time with this.



> screensaver for my wife, she doesn't know that she has a kindle yet, but this weekend it's hers!


AAwwwww...

My DH surprised me last night with some new fish for my pond...he knew how upset I was when we lost three last week to an osprey...or a raccoon....


----------



## Bren S.

It's a fun thread


----------



## russr19

going crabbing tomorrow if the weather holds up


----------



## Bren S.

russr19 said:


> going crabbing tomorrow if the weather holds up


I have never done that.Is it fun?You must be near a coast to do that?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cindy416 said:


> I'm not a guy, nor are my daughters , and I can't begin to count the number of times that we've seen "Jaws." It's one of our favorite movies, and has to be watched just before the 4th of July because of the timing of the movie. Love it! Great bus, by the way. I'd gladly get on it.


Is that what it is?  I just watched this movie for the 28,456th time last night myself. My favorite part is when the shark swallows Quint whole. I still remember the first time I saw it. There was this extremely long line coming out of the theater and going around the building to the back so I said to my date "Hey! That must be a good movie!" So we got in line and lo and behold it turned out to be a great movie, scared the heck out of me, but I pretended not so in order to reap the benefits... savvy? Of course, I had nightmares for months and being in the Navy at the time... well, it was kind of... you know... well...


----------



## Bren S.

Where did everyone go??


----------



## sjc

Some movies are just like that...great; from start to finish.


> There was this extremely long line coming out of the theater and going around the building to the back so I said to my *date* "Hey! That must be a good movie!"


I married my date.

Does anyone remember puke bags? Or am I dating myself?

Exorcist: Gave me the creeps so bad, I slept with the light on for a week.


----------



## bookfiend

Intinst, we will miss you.  But look on the bright side, your getting OT, alot of people can't even find a job.

SJC, will you post a picture of the hammock you made?

I haven't noticed neversleeps posting in a while, dose anyone know if shes OK? Hopefully, I've just been on the wrong threads,and just missed her, or she's on vacation.  Just miss her, and hope all is well.

Edited to add: Just found never, I have been on the wrong threads  Not worried anymore.


----------



## intinst

I understand about having a job and about making extra money. 12 hours a night and trying to sleep during the day with mowers and trimmers, fireworks and whatnot is hard on an older man, just hope I survive to spend some of the money. I have had 7 days off in the last 12 weeks4 over Memorial weekend, one other weekend and a sick day. I am just tired.


----------



## bookfiend

Don't worry about spending the money, I'm sure your wife will be happy to help you out.  Especially once she gets her kindle.  Let us know her reactions.  I hope you have blackout curtains, and a noise maker, they really help us when we work nights.  OH, you could spend your extra money on new, sound proof windows, and get a tax deduction for being energy efficient.


----------



## intinst

Got all that, but when the neighbor is having a tree removed, doesn't help much. With the wife and her Kindle,so far she isn't showing much emotion, and is still reading a paperbck. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## bookfiend

yeah, not so much.  Is the dtb available on kindle?


----------



## intinst

It is one of a series, so she is going to check the availabilityof the rest of them at amazon. That's something.


----------



## intinst

for the guys:








This one reminds me of sailor:


----------



## intinst

Another loon picture:


----------



## intinst

And since sailor likes pictures of men in uniform:


----------



## Bren S.

Yikes that last one is scary lol


----------



## sjc

Yikes...look at the wart...and the SIZE of the ears!!!
Too Funny.


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> Yikes...look at the wart...and the SIZE of the ears!!!
> Too Funny.


lol and I have this urge to stuff spinach into his pipe


----------



## sjc

I believe in monogamy. I hate hate cheating of any kind: marriage, games, schoolwork...
My parents and their parents; my husbands parents and their parents all stayed married until death they parted...those living, still married.

My husband never wore his wedding band, hates any jewelry of any kind, my father as well. When I say to my husband I wish you would wear your band; he says, "I know men who display it proudly and cheat like


Spoiler



bastards


."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sugar said:


> Sorry just seem to be reading a lot of this as of late online


Well. . ..last weekend the topic of Michael Jackson came up and I noted that I'd not really paid attention to any of the publicity. My friend said, "But if you go on the internet it's everywhere." Her daughter, all of 20 years old said, "But, mom, just because it's on the internet doesn't mean you have to read it." Mom just sort of looked at her -- I laughed out loud.


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> I believe in monogamy. I hate hate cheating of any kind: marriage, games, schoolwork...
> My parents and their parents; my husbands parents and their parents all stayed married until death they parted...those living, still married.
> 
> My husband never wore his wedding band, hates any jewelry of any kind, my father as well. When I say to my husband I wish you would wear your band; he says, "I know men who display it proudly and cheat like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bastards
> 
> 
> ."


Yeah if someone is THAT type of person a ring isn't going to stop them.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> I said, "If you want something done right; do it yourself."
> I trotted into a string company,
> I crochet a hammock
> I went to a bookstore and read up on sailors' knots


Not the least bit obsessive about detail, noooo... 

(I think I would have macrame'd it.  )


----------



## Susan in VA

Leslie said:


> For me, Jaws was another case where I liked the book a whole lot more than the movie.
> 
> L


Someone gave me the book, so I felt I ought to read it. 
Then my high school boyfriend wanted to go see the movie.  
And _everyone _was talking about how good it was...


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Another loon picture:


Awwwwww! Too cute.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . ..last weekend the topic of Michael Jackson came up and I noted that I'd not really paid attention to any of the publicity. My friend said, "But if you go on the internet it's everywhere." Her daughter, all of 20 years old said, "But, mom, just because it's on the internet doesn't mean you have to read it." Mom just sort of looked at her -- I laughed out loud.


  Smart kid.

I think some people find it easier to tune things out, though. News (or "news") articles of no interest, commercials on TV, ads on the computer -- I can identify something as one of those and then I just don't see it anymore, it might as well not be there. And some people seem to compulsively watch every single commercial break _just because it's on._ Drives me nuts when I see someone like that watch TV and they're paying attention to the screen during the 20th fast-food ad of the evening.


----------



## kindle zen




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I am off to bed, see you all this afternoon


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Hey all happy Fourth...Have fun and be safe.
Going to the beach...a whole bunch of us.
See you all tonight.  Be careful out there lots of jerks
on the roads on the Fourth.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


>


 Ditto!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Happy 4th of July everyone.  We are expecting to get rain today/tonight so don't know if we will actually have any fireworks at all.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> I am off to bed, see you all this afternoon


I just wanted to repost this beautiful picture and say "Happy Birthday USA!!!"


----------



## B-Kay 1325

^^ Ditto!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^ Ditto!


I've been meaning to ask you, is that avatar book something you wrote? I love the golden dragon. I like dragons even though they are fire-breathing, generally devastating, village-wrecking, murderous beasts who like to rain down terror on unsuspecting peasants and steal all their gold. So, is it?


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


>


wooohooo nice fireworks pic


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> I am off to bed, see you all this afternoon


Love the flag pic.

Happy Birthday America!!


----------



## sjc

Nice flag pic.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So, who watches the Penguins of Madagascar on Nicklodeon?  Or am the only one sitting at home on the 4th of July, laughing at Mort?


----------



## sjc

No, you aren't the only one sitting at home on the fourth.  We partied all day on the beach...tired.  Just put a cheesecake in the oven for tomorrow's party...tomorrow's a new day.  My son just came home from work; showered, out with friends...will be a long night for me; as I won't fall asleep until he's back under my roof.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sjc said:


> No, you aren't the only one sitting at home on the fourth. We partied all day on the beach...tired. Just put a cheesecake in the oven for tomorrow's party...tomorrow's a new day. My son just came home from work; showered, out with friends...will be a long night for me; as I won't fall asleep until he's back under my roof.


That's a comfort. I'm also waiting on a loved one to return from a day romping around having fun in the sun and just about to start wondering wassssssup?!


----------



## sjc

Here's a Captain joke:

Captain of a ship has his men on board doing battle...during the attack he says to his first mate run like the wind and get me my CRIMSON blouse.  The first mate does as he is told but holds back from asking his capt why?  After the battle is won; he finally gets the courage to ask the captain why the crimson blouse?  The captain said, "If the enemy were to pierce my flesh I would not want my men to see me bleed, I would want them to proceed in battle; the crimson blouse is the same color as my blood."

Shortly after:  The ship is attacked again; but this time the battle is twice as fierce and the Captain and his men are out numbered.  He shouts to his first mate:  Run like the wind and get me my brown britches!!


----------



## intinst

Here'a bikini babe for the real country guy.


----------



## intinst

Read the sign


----------



## intinst

Hope I don't get in trouble for this picture of a couple of biker chicks.


----------



## sjc

I was just thinkin' 
of:


----------



## intinst




----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Brenda Carroll

Sugar said:


>


Nice shot, Miss Sugar and he looks like a sugarbear, all cool and clean. Not at all like our weather lately. I've never wanted to go to the Artic until lately. Wheewwww!


----------



## sjc




----------



## intinst

probably shoud have posted this in the grammer pet peeves thread:


----------



## intinst

I haven't rode my bike in a while, Wonder where I left it parked?


----------



## intinst

not taking any chances with the park brake, this time!


----------



## intinst

No Good Dog for me tonight, I've been bad boy


----------



## sjc

> probably shoud have posted this in the grammer pet peeves thread:


Cornell nonetheless; guess they don't have a quality control department...but the cover!!


----------



## intinst

Didn't see this in the snackage thread, anybody interested? Catchy name!


----------



## intinst

And all I have to say to that is:


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


>


awwww too cute


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> I haven't rode my bike in a while, Wonder where I left it parked?


wow that tree has grown right around that bike.


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> Didn't see this in the snakage thread, anybody interested? Catchy name!


lol accckkkkk


----------



## intinst

Mario's deep, dark secret life:


----------



## intinst

Don't Feed the Animals!:


----------



## intinst

Be Careful Out There! (old Hill Street Blues reference)


----------



## intinst

I have finally found a thread where my unique (wife says weird) photo collection can be displayed.


----------



## Guest

Anyone for a boat ride in the Atlantic?


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> I have finally found a thread where my unique (wife says weird) photo collection can be displayed.


I like your photos


----------



## Bren S.

Cash Pawley said:


> Anyone for a boat ride in the Atlantic?


ahhh sounds nice


----------



## koolmnbv

Just got home from my weeklong orlando vacation! Had so much fun and now I need another week to sleep and get back to normal life! Hope everyone had a great holiday, good to be home (KB is home)


----------



## sjc

*koolmnbv:* Welcome back. No matter how decadent and tropical the location, in the words of Dorothy, "There's no place like home." Nothing like your own bed, your own shower and your own toilet.

(Also...my own food; even eating out every day on vacation makes me long for my own homecooked food).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

YUMMY!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Yep! My girlie is up there somewhere... I love this picture.


----------



## intinst

Love the smile in the watermelon picture!


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo!


----------



## intinst

Man! This is a slow taxi!


----------



## intinst

Later!


----------



## Susan in VA

Merry, is that your daughter in the watermelon picture?  What a great smile!!


----------



## koolmnbv

meredith I LOVE the watermelon pic! so cute!


----------



## Aravis60

I just took my dog out for a potty break and there were two deer in the yard next door. They just stood there and looked at us the whole time that we were outside. It was a little creepy, but cool. When I took the dog back inside, I ran and got my camera, but by the time I got it and got back outside, they had moved on down the street.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Aravis60 said:


> I just took my dog out for a potty break and there were two deer in the yard next door. They just stood there and looked at us the whole time that we were outside. It was a little creepy, but cool. When I took the dog back inside, I ran and got my camera, but by the time I got it and got back outside, they had moved on down the street.


Deer are quite camera shy.  Unfortunately, they are not shy of running out in front of cars on the highway. I remember seeing a cartoon of some very evil looking deer somewhere and everytime I see them now, I see those deer in my head... so I understand the creepy part. But that would be neat all the same.


----------



## Susan in VA

There's been an injured one hanging around the neighborhood for a few weeks now.  It alternates between living in my back yard and those of two or three neighbors.  One of the neighbors called the local wildlife agency and they came out and looked, and told her that it would likely recover on its own, and that if left alone (and maybe even fed carrots or whatever) it would be fine in a few weeks and depart as soon as it could run again.

So I find it in my back yard several mornings a week, munching grass for breakfast and liriope for dessert.  I've been hoping for a good camera angle, but the deck railing is usually in the way.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> There's been an injured one hanging around the neighborhood for a few weeks now. It alternates between living in my back yard and those of two or three neighbors. One of the neighbors called the local wildlife agency and they came out and looked, and told her that it would likely recover on its own, and that if left alone (and maybe even fed carrots or whatever) it would be fine in a few weeks and depart as soon as it could run again.
> 
> So I find it in my back yard several mornings a week, munching grass for breakfast and liriope for dessert. I've been hoping for a good camera angle, but the deck railing is usually in the way.


I find that oftentimes the _bottom rails _ of the deck are in the way of my camera angles, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Aravis60 said:


> I just took my dog out for a potty break and there were two deer in the yard next door. They just stood there and looked at us the whole time that we were outside. It was a little creepy, but cool. When I took the dog back inside, I ran and got my camera, but by the time I got it and got back outside, they had moved on down the street.


Just saw one around the corner tonight on the way home. She was eating some grass and then, raised up looked at us and resumed eating, I guess we did not look too threatening. I just love seeing them but my hubby says that there was a huge buck eating my purple sweet potato vine, and he ate every single leaf! All I have left for ground cover in my front garden is the vines with stems sticking up! Looks weird!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I find that oftentimes the _bottom rails _ of the deck are in the way of my camera angles, if you know what I mean.


  If your deck is anything like mine, that would mean that you were lying on the floor trying to take a picture over the edge of the deck.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> If your deck is anything like mine, that would mean that you were lying on the floor trying to take a picture over the edge of the deck.


Nope, guess again, little lady. I was just lying there after a few too many.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Nope, guess again, little lady. I was just lying there after a few too many.


LOL!


----------



## intinst

Good luck with that


----------



## intinst

And the black furry ball bounces over another Bar!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Where did all of you go


----------



## Susan in VA

They're just not night owls like we are.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Could have put this in the grammar thread but...didn't.


----------



## Jaasy

I love my Kindle...


----------



## geoffthomas

I love Intinst's creative sense of humor that is exhibited in his choice of pics.

Don't work too hard guy. Get some rest.

Just sayin....


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  Great pics love 'em all.
Geoff:  Keep em coming
Meridith:  You really ought to try some kiddie photo contest and enter that watermelon one.  I think reader's digest is having one.  Go to the website readersdigest.com and see.  It wins in my book.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Could have put this in the grammar thread but...didn't.


Oh, please do!


----------



## sjc

The infinity thread is going to be called the foursome thread: Me, Susan, Geoff and Intinst
Let's go folks...hop on board. Tell a story, a joke, post a pic. Show off your kids' artwork...anything.


----------



## kjn33

I don't know where to find, or how to post fun pics like that! I just come in to check it out & smile.......you guys are funny


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> The infinity thread is going to be called the foursome thread: Me, Susan, Geoff and Intinst


But it's a family board!


----------



## sjc

kjn33:  It's nearly 1 am here.  I will be happy to give you a lesson after I catch some zzzz's.
In the meantime...I'l love for you to share a funny story or a semi-clean joke.


----------



## intinst

Anyone else want a nice tall glass of kitten?


----------



## Susan in VA

Thank you for bringing back the hammock; it's so relaxing!


----------



## bookfiend

Since this is the most random thread I know of I'll post this comment here.

  WOW Betsy , I just realized that your new avatar is actually one of your quilts.  When you changed, I assumed it was just a pretty picture.  Then tonight, I decided to click on your website link to see your old avatar/self portrate quilt (which is one of my favorite avatars')   What do I find, but a larger version of winter chair, where it becomes quite obvious that it is not a pretty picture, that it is in fact a truly amazing quilt/piece of artwork.  I hope you will consider starting a thread to showcase your extreme talent, or at least post some of them here.  When you have the time, and are in between travels, of course. I know I could have said all of this in a PM, but I wanted to bring it to the attention of anyone else that didn't realize, so they could truly appreciate your avatar as well.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you for bringing back the hammock; it's so relaxing!


Just remember, while the








is me most of the time, the







is just waiting to be set free.


----------



## intinst

Remember, cute and cuddly looking now,
rip your head off and use it for a hacky-sack when grown.


----------



## intinst

the pics and stories on this thread make me ROFL !


----------



## intinst

Why yes, we are twins, fraternal, of course.


----------



## intinst

By the way, loonlover and I set up housekeeping together 38 years ago today.
Pretty clever, getting married the day after my birthday, i have never forgotten our anniversary!


----------



## Aravis60

My anniversary is exactly 2 weeks before my birthday (which is coming up soon). This morning I ordered my birthday present from my hubby  - he's getting me the green Creekbed Maple Oberon cover for my kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7083.0.html

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2389.0.html

The above are a couple of threads here with Quilt pictures from Betsy and others.

(Random is good. . . .I don't have to go find the thing that made me want to post something. )


----------



## sjc

> oWOW Betsy , I just realized that your new avatar is actually one of your quilts. When you changed, I assumed it was just a pretty picture.


Betsy is soooooo talented. I envy her skills. Such craftmanship. Her work is gorgeous. You should see the fabrics in her closet...she showed us one day; beautiful rich colors and textures.


----------



## drenee

I am very envious of Betsy's talent.  And her patience in piecing together such intricate pieces of art.  
deb


----------



## Cindy416

Happy anniversary, loonlover and intinst, and happy upcoming anniversary and birthday, Aravis. Belated birthday wishes, Intinst.

My hubby and I got married exactly 2 weeks before his birthday (35 years ago last June 1), but he still gave the border patrol agents at the US/Canada border the wrong age when we went through customs upon returning home from our honeymoon. Of course, since I knew he hadn't yet had his birthday and I was still technically a year (9 months) older than he, I gave the wrong age, too. (I was busy remembering the things that we'd bought in Canada. Who had time to think about something as insignificant as my age?) He then corrected his age when he remembered his mistake. Of course, like an idiot, I corrected mine. The border patrol agent told us to get out of the car. He and another agent then removed everything not bolted down from the car....seats and all....to see if we were on something. Geesh. I remembered while this was going on that my teenage brother-in-law had been driving the car with a friend of his (was my in-laws' car). We really started getting worried at that point.

The conversation (still indelibly etched in my mind) went like this:

BPA: Your age?
Hubby: 23
BPA: Yours?
Me: 24
Hubby: Sorry. I'm 22.
Me: Then I'm 23.
BPA: Out of the car!!!!

(Out of respect for my hubby, I have to admit that he was only a matter of a few days away from his birthday.   )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cindy that's hilarious!  I believe it 100%.  You should send it to reader's digest for their "life in these united states' section.

My husband always has to think about his age. . . .he says it changes every year and he can't keep up!


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you for bringing back the hammock; it's so relaxing!


Thank you for bringing back the kitty.


----------



## intinst

Honey, I'm listening, really! Heard every word you said. What?


----------



## intinst

Think you're having a bad day...


----------



## kindle zen

A rabbit and a bear are squatting side by side in the woods going potty.  the bear nervously asks the rabbit if he ever has a problem with getting poo smeared on his fur.  the rabbits says nah, not at all.  with that the bear grabs the rabbit and wipes his bottom with it and walks away.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Honey, I'm listening, really! Heard every word you said. What?


I don't get it..... LOL.


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> Cindy that's hilarious! I believe it 100%. You should send it to reader's digest for their "life in these united states' section.
> 
> My husband always has to think about his age. . . .he says it changes every year and he can't keep up!


Thanks, Ann. It is, in fact, a 100% true story. I should submit it to something, as it's something that my husband and I will laugh about as long as we're able to remember who we are without reading the tags on our clothing.


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Ann. It is, in fact, a 100% true story. I should submit it to something, as it's something that my husband and I will laugh about as long as we're able to remember who we are without reading the tags on our clothing.


Maybe you should write your ages down next to your names


----------



## Cindy416

bookfiend said:


> Maybe you should write your ages down next to your names


Good idea, Bookfiend. Think I'll wait a few years to do that, as my tags aren't THAT big.


----------



## sjc

Yay...the 500th post on the Infinity Thread!!!  Keep it going.  So proud of all the effort gang.  Good work.


----------



## intinst

BFFs


----------



## intinst

Check the license plate


----------



## intinst

If you look closely, you'll see a dog in this picture:


----------



## intinst

Starting early


----------



## Sailor

Speaking of animals, here's one for the men!

The Merchant Marines are privilaged to see this Top Secret Weapon.


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hi! Well, you see, I was a little thirsty and
the cup was right there and... You don't mind, do you?


----------



## intinst

In an effort to save room in her small appartment,
Madge decided to stack the kittens.


----------



## intinst

Don't you remember what happens when you get Gremlins wet?!


----------



## intinst

Be careful, there's a water main around here, somewhere.


----------



## intinst

What are you lookin' at, bub?


----------



## intinst

No one knows where the Beatles got the idea for their haircuts.


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Who needs a truck?


----------



## intinst

A little help here?


----------



## drenee

Intinst, your pics brighten my day!!  
Thank you very very much for taking the time to post them with your witty comments.  

Sorry, can't help you.  I haven't taken the time to learn how to post pics.  But you do such a wonderful job I haven't felt the need.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Know any jokes?


----------



## drenee

What's in a name??

The famous Olympic skier Picabo Street (pronounced Pee-Ka-Boo) is not  just an 
athlete...she is now a nurse, currently working at an Intensive Care Unit of a large 
metropolitan hospital.  She is not permitted to answer the hospital telephones any 
longer.  It caused too much confusion when she would answer the   phone and say, 
Picabo, I.C.U.

A good clean joke is hard to find these days--   (Admit it ... you're smiling).


----------



## intinst

You are right, I am!


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> A little help here?





sjc said:


> The infinity thread is going to be called the foursome thread: Me, Susan, Geoff and Intinst
> Let's go folks...hop on board. Tell a story, a joke, post a pic. Show off your kids' artwork...anything.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Yoga master "Fluffy" demonstrates the difficult pose, Cat asleep on back.


----------



## intinst

We are not amused.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

But I am!! LOL.   Great pictures.  My daughter turned me on to I Can Haz Cheeseburger a few years ago and I just love the soul-harvesting catts best.  Thanks, Intinst!!


----------



## Sailor

An elderly man goes to his doctor for a hearing problem that has bothered him for a long time. "I can't hear anyone unless they are right beside me and talk very loud, doc" After a quick examination the doctor fits him with a hearing aid and sends him on his way. He tells the man to come back in a month so the can talk about the fit and make any adjustments as necessary. The old man returns a month later and the doctor asks if he like his new hearing aid.

"Yes, sir. Everything's clear as a bell. I can hear a pin drop."

Doc: "Well, how does your family like it"

"I haven't told them about it yet, I just sit around and pretend I can't hear them still"

Doc: "Well, how's that working out"

"I've changed my will 3 times in the past month"


----------



## Sailor




----------



## intinst

I have an Oberon Sky Dragon cover in red for my KK. These are the screen savers that I like for it.


----------



## intinst

some more:


----------



## intinst

last ones:


----------



## Cindy416

Gee, Intinst, THOSE are really relaxing!           

Just kidding. They're great, and I'm sure look fantastic with your Oberon.

(I love my World Tree and "Stand Alone" skin because I find them to be very relaxing, so I try to find screensavers that have the same characteristics.  The exception is my collection of Hugh Jackman and Indiana Jones ones.  
)


----------



## kevindorsey

Those drags are pretty cool.  A change of scenery so to speak


----------



## drenee

The following was found posted very low on a refrigerator door.

Dear Dogs and Cats: The dishes with the paw prints are yours and contain your food. The other dishes are mine and contain my food. Placing a paw print in the middle of my plate of food does not stake a claim for it becoming your food and dish, nor do I find that aesthetically pleasing in the slightest.

The stairway was not designed by NASCAR and is not a racetrack. Racing me to the bottom is not the object. Tripping me doesn't help because I fall faster than you can run.

I cannot buy anything bigger than a king sized bed. I am very sorry about this. Do not think I will continue sleeping on the couch to ensure your comfort. Dogs and cats can actually curl up in a ball when they sleep. It is not necessary to sleep perpendicular to each other, stretched out to the fullest extent possible. I also know that sticking tails straight out and having tongues hanging out on the other end to maximize space is nothing but sarcasm.

For the last time, there is no secret exit from the bathroom! If, by some miracle, I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, it is not necessary to claw, whine, meow, try to turn the knob or get your paw under the edge in an attempt to open the door. I must exit through the same door I entered. Also, I have been using the bathroom for years - canine/feline attendance is not required.

The proper order for kissing is: Kiss me first, then go smell the other dog or cat's butt. I cannot stress this enough.

Finally, in fairness, dear pets, I have posted the following

message on the front door:

TO ALL NON-PET OWNERS WHO VISIT AND LIKE TO COMPLAIN ABOUT OUR PETS:

(1) They live here. You don't. (2) If you don't want their hair on your clothes, stay off the furniture. That's why they call it 'fur'-niture. (3) I like my pets a lot better than I like most people. (4) To you, they are animals. To me, they are adopted sons/daughters who are short, hairy, walk on all fours and don't speak clearly.

Remember, dogs and cats are better than kids because they (1) eat less, (2) don't ask for money all the time, (3) are easier to train, (4) normally come when called, (5) never ask to drive the car, (6) don't hang out with drug-using people; (7) don't smoke or drink, ( don't want to wear your clothes, (9) don't have to buy the latest fashions, (10) don't need a gazillion dollars for college and (11) if they get pregnant, you can sell their children ..


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Just remember, while the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is me most of the time, the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is just waiting to be set free.


That's ok, I have a curmudgeonette hidden in me too.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> By the way, loonlover and I set up housekeeping together 38 years ago today.
> Pretty clever, getting married the day after my birthday, i have never forgotten our anniversary!


Congratulations!! (Sorry I'm a bit late, I've been away for a few days.)


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!

So glad you are BACK!!!!  YOu are a'makin' me smile just being here... this thread has certainly missed you. I PM'd you BTW.


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you for bringing back the kitty.


  Can't keep Pixie away from the fun....

... except today, when I went to retrieve my cats from their weekend vacation at my parents' house, and Pixie_ refused_ to come home for several hours.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Can't keep Pixie away from the fun....
> ... except today, when I went to retrieve my cats from their weekend vacation at my parents' house, and Pixie_ refused_ to come home for several hours.


SHE thought you deserted _her_.... like you did _US_!  Hope she is glad to be back home.


----------



## bookfiend

drenee said:


> For the last time, there is no secret exit from the bathroom! If, by some miracle, I beat you there and manage to get the door shut, it is not necessary to claw, whine, meow, try to turn the knob or get your paw under the edge in an attempt to open the door. I must exit through the same door I entered. Also, I have been using the bathroom for years - canine/feline attendance is not required.
> 
> Remember, dogs and cats are better than kids because they (1) eat less, (2) don't ask for money all the time, (3) are easier to train, (4) normally come when called, (5) never ask to drive the car, (6) don't hang out with drug-using people; (7) don't smoke or drink, ( don't want to wear your clothes, (9) don't have to buy the latest fashions, (10) don't need a gazillion dollars for college and (11) if they get pregnant, you can sell their children ..


With 2 cats and 1 dog, I can't remember the last time I got to pee alone. (There is a kitty door installed in the bathroom door, from when they were so small they were confined to our bedroom and bathroom. So even if I shut the door they have a runway. And the dog knows how to open the lever doorknobs. Which he takes great pride in.) Your post was too funny Deb.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I have an Oberon Sky Dragon cover in red for my KK. These are the screen savers that I like for it.


Oh how cool!! I have the same cover for my K2; mind if I "borrow" those screensavers?


----------



## Susan in VA

Cindy416 said:


> (I love my World Tree and "Stand Alone" skin because I find them to be very relaxing, so I try to find screensavers that have the same characteristics. The exception is my collection of Hugh Jackman and Indiana Jones ones.
> )


<snort> Oh yeah, Hugh and Harrison are soooo relaxing....  LOL!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:



> SUSAN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So glad you are BACK!!!!  YOu are a'makin' me smile just being here... this thread has certainly missed you. I PM'd you BTW.


I'm so glad to BE back!!
(Except that I can't read or type very quickly until I get my new glasses.  )


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hmmmm... well is it easier to hug the screen... or back away?


----------



## bookfiend

Cindy416 said:


> (I love my World Tree and "Stand Alone" skin because I find them to be very relaxing, so I try to find screensavers that have the same characteristics.


If you don't have them already, Forster posted some screensavers in the screensaver thread that go perfact with Stand Alone. I have it as well, and also find it extremely relaxing, and when I finally have to put her to sleep, those screensavers make me smile in contentment. (instead of scowl like the default ones did)


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SHE thought you deserted _her_.... like you did _US_!  Hope she is glad to be back home.


I guess so... but two of mine, Pixie and Chocolate Chip, are actually from the same litter as my mom's two cats, so they *should* feel right at home there... although Pixie hisses at everything that moves, just to make sure no stray dust bunny attacks her. (She's very small, so she has to make up for it in attitude... as you may be able to see in the avatar )


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmm... well is it easier to hug the screen... or back away?


If I back away to where my far-sighted eye can read it, I can't reach to type! 

So I'm alternating between being too close to the screen and enlarging stuff on-screen so that I can read it (but then I have to scroll around too much, so that's not ideal).


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> If I back away to where my far-sighted eye can read it, I can't reach to type!
> 
> So I'm alternating between being too close to the screen and enlarging stuff on-screen so that I can read it (but then I have to scroll around too much, so that's not ideal).


Glad to see you are so dedicated. You do LOVE the KB, don't ya?


----------



## bookfiend

Susan, I really hope you get your glasses soon.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Glad to see you are so dedicated. You do LOVE the KB, don't ya?


It is scarily addictive. 

(But when I said I'm alternating between ways of seeing the screen, I actually meant the other online stuff, like paying bills and wading through the spam to find my email.)


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> Susan, I really hope you get your glasses soon.


Why, am I making that many typos without 'em?


----------



## bookfiend

I was thinking with all that rocking back and forth you might get seasick.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> If I back away to where my far-sighted eye can read it, I can't reach to type!
> So I'm alternating between being too close to the screen and enlarging stuff on-screen so that I can read it (but then I have to scroll around too much, so that's not ideal).


I really am sorry to hear about your glasses. Hope you are not getting headaches like I do without my contacts.  
Do tell us... how was your trip? We gotta keep this thread going.


----------



## Susan in VA

bookfiend said:


> I was thinking with all that rocking back and forth you might get seasick.


LOL! Yep, good point.

<note to self: buy Dramamine to replace eyeglasses>


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I really am sorry to hear about your glasses. Hope you are not getting headaches like I do without my contacts.


Thanks! No headaches yet... but then I've been staying away from the computer for most of the day.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Do tell us... how was your trip? We gotta keep this thread going.


Seems to me I've added at least a dozen posts to this thread in the past hour already.  The trip was ok. The purpose was a family reunion, but there was a mix-up in the times given, so we arrived when it was about two-thirds over. Afterwards we dropped in on a bunch of people for about ten minutes each, just to say hello. They're all very nice people (they're Minnesotans, so they're sort of by definition Nice People), but they're all DD's dad's friends and family, so I don't really have much of a connection to them. Seeing them once a year for a very short time is unlikely to change that. 
So there's not much of substance I can offer on this topic for thread-keeping-going-purposes....


----------



## bookfiend

I got this phone today. (The link is for a clear case not the phone)
Its a samsung Alias 2. With E ink technology. Does that make it a kindle accessory? Should I check it for sun fading? Should all kindle owners have a matching phone?


----------



## Cindy416

bookfiend said:


> I got this phone today. (The link is for a clear case not the phone)
> Its a samsung Alias 2. With E ink technology. Does that make it a kindle accessory? Should I check it for sun fading? Should all kindle owners have a matching phone?


That's interesting, bookfiend. I didn't realize that anything else has e-ink technology. I think it would definitely be a Kindle accessory. By all means, check for sun fading.


----------



## Susan in VA

But if it's a Kindle accessory it will need a matching skin!!


----------



## geoffthomas

bookfiend said:


> I got this phone today. (The link is for a clear case not the phone)
> Its a samsung Alias 2. With E ink technology. Does that make it a kindle accessory? Should I check it for sun fading? Should all kindle owners have a matching phone?


My AT&T HTC FUZE phone, my Microsoft Zune MP3 player and my K2 all have the same DecalGirl Dissarray skin. So yeah.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas

Susan in VA said:


> That's ok, I have a curmudgeonette hidden in me too.


I find it hard to believe that there is any curmudge in you.

Good to see the kittie back.

And yes we missed the posts. I thought Sugar was going to have to take over for you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Cindy416

Susan in VA said:


> But if it's a Kindle accessory it will need a matching skin!!


You'd think so, but I have a skin (Orient...love it!) for my original iPhone, but haven't bought one for my new 3 GS. I have the new one in an InCase case that's a pretty tight fit, and my phone is a white one, and is very pretty. Can't decide whether I should skin it or leave it alone. Not much of it shows in the case anyway.


----------



## Guest

sjc said:


> *LOL*...Lets try to get into *"Guiness"* (yeah, right) with the *"INFINITY THREAD" * (might be fun) *OK;* The longest thread on *these boards*: Post ANYTHING..whatever pops into your head (within reason).
> 
> Remember _board guidelines_: * No politics, No religous debates, No bashing,* black out any smut and keep it rated PG...well...sort of: Post post post....I'll start.
> 
> Thought of the Day: I'd be lost without my Kindle 'cause I'm sick of the RAIN...*your turn*
> (Doesn't have to be: I'd be lost without: can be anything)


They are saying Michael Jackson was murdered. Is this true?


----------



## intinst

Your morning commute may take a little longer than usual today...


----------



## intinst

A reminder why summer is better:


----------



## bookfiend

Susan in VA said:


> But if it's a Kindle accessory it will need a matching skin!!


Unfortunately, Decal Girl doesn't make skins for it yet. But when they do.....
Its kinda a cool phone, because of the e ink screen the key pad changes: it can be vertical, horizontal, qwerty, etc... depending on how you open it, or which button you push.


----------



## intinst

Cash Pawley said:


> They are saying Michael Jackson was murdered. Is this true?


Harvey, how is that ignore feature coming?


----------



## Guest

intinst said:


> Harvey, how is that ignore feature coming?


Harvey, How is that "Delete those who unnecessarily bash you" feature coming?


----------



## Susan in VA

geoffthomas said:


> I find it hard to believe that there is any curmudge in you.


Ha! It's just well-hidden most of the time. Especially here on KB. The curmudgeonette poked her head out once, still fairly cautiously, and got "modded" (yeah, probably justified), so now she gets locked up whenever I sign on here. 

On the admittedly rare occasions when she has the upper hand, I try to stay out of everyone's way.


----------



## Susan in VA

Cash Pawley said:


> Harvey, How is that "Delete those who unnecessarily bash you" feature coming?


That wasn't bashing, you merely posted in the wrong thread. 

There's already one to respectfully note the fact that he died, with many RIP-type posts, and another one to say that the OP was heartily sick of all the MJ coverage. Lots of people agreed with that sentiment.


----------



## Susan in VA

Geoff, I'd like to amend my post above to note that occasionally some people seem to actively _bait_ the curmudgeonette. And then how can she possibly stay quiet...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan, did you get your glasses? i see you are on here quite a bit today... yay!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Susan, did you get your glasses? i see you are on here quite a bit today... yay!


Oh no no no. I was just supposed to get my eyes checked today; I knew that the glasses themselves would take a few days. (Those ready-in-one-hour offers never work for my prescription, alas.)

But the optometrist that assured me yesterday that they had lots of openings and that I could be a walk-in whenever I got back from Reston was completely booked up by the time I called... and the other one I've been to has since retired... and then I went to FOUR walk-in places, three of which turned out not to have optometrists on the premises on Tuesdays and one of which was full for the day.  So, no check-up for me today. Tomorrow with an unknown optometrist, or Thursday with one I know. <sigh>

Meanwhile I'm just squinting a lot. 

And that also means that the Tampa drive, which had been postponed to early next week, is now postponed _again_. I'm ok driving around town, but the eye strain after two days without glasses tells me that I really don't want to be driving 900 miles at a stretch without 'em.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Oh no no no. I was just supposed to get my eyes checked today; I knew that the glasses themselves would take a few days. (Those ready-in-one-hour offers never work for my prescription, alas.)
> But the optometrist that assured me yesterday that they had lots of openings and that I could be a walk-in whenever I got back from Reston was completely booked up by the time I called... and the other one I've been to has since retired... and then I went to FOUR walk-in places, three of which turned out not to have optometrists on the premises on Tuesdays and one of which was full for the day.  So, no check-up for me today. Tomorrow with an unknown optometrist, or Thursday with one I know. <sigh>Meanwhile I'm just squinting a lot.
> And that also means that the Tampa drive, which had been postponed to early next week, is now postponed _again_. I'm ok driving around town, but the eye strain after two days without glasses tells me that I really don't want to be driving 900 miles at a stretch without 'em.


No, no, no THAT would not be good at all! We want you two to arrive safely in Tampa.  Hope you can get in tomorrow and all goes well with the glasses.  I truly am so glad to see you back in the swing of things.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> We want you two to arrive safely in Tampa.


Well that part is up to Southwest Airlines.  We're just driving _back_ from there.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Well that part is up to Southwest Airlines.  We're just driving _back_ from there.


Ooooooh, but this is the trip you were talking about needing games for your DD in the car right


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Ooooooh, but this is the trip you were talking about needing games for your DD in the car right


Right, for the drive home (from Tampa back to Virginia).

Oooooh I forgot to mention it!! On Thursday we drove to an amusement park about 75 miles from here, and tested the reading thing with DD... and it went fine!!  (Forgot to mention it because the next day we left for MN.)

AND -- just as cool for me -- on Sunday in MN, while I was "passenging", I read on my Kindle -- highway only, but still, that's completely new for me! I think it must have to do with the fact the books usually have wider lines and you move your eyes more from side to side, and with the K that's not necessary. First time in my life that I was able to read in a moving car!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Right, for the drive home (from Tampa back to Virginia).
> Oooooh I forgot to mention it!! On Thursday we drove to an amusement park about 75 miles from here, and tested the reading thing with DD... and it went fine!!  (Forgot to mention it because the next day we left for MN.)
> AND -- just as cool for me -- on Sunday in MN, while I was "passenging", I read on my Kindle -- highway only, but still, that's completely new for me! I think it must have to do with the fact the books usually have wider lines and you move your eyes more from side to side, and with the K that's not necessary. First time in my life that I was able to read in a moving car!!


GOOD for her! YAY! Just gently remind her that it is probably best for her not to read as soon as you start off if there is even the slightest feeling it could come on... once you have pulled onto the highway there are no stop-start & quick turns which still even get me on occassion, I just press my thumb into my wrist, lean my head back and close my eyes... it passes in about three or four minutes. I am sooo happy for both of you, go to the library and stock up!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I am sooo happy for both of you, go to the library and stock up!


I'm happy about it too! Since on the way there we'll have to take everything as carry-on luggage, piles of books aren't really an option... two books from the Wizard of Oz series should see her through the two days though, since I'm sure she won't be reading the _entire_ time.... this would be such a perfect time for that kid-friendly Kindle that they haven't developed yet!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I'm happy about it too! Since on the way there we'll have to take everything as carry-on luggage, piles of books aren't really an option... two books from the Wizard of Oz series should see her through the two days though, since I'm sure she won't be reading the _entire_ time.... this would be such a perfect time for that kid-friendly Kindle that they haven't developed yet!!


Oh, silly me... another blonde moment! Yes, two books should do it! Does she read aloud to you? Madison does that on road trips a lot... she reads my old "Encyclopedia Brown" mysteries to me... I love hearing her read, and it improves her reading skills and I enjoy hearing my old stories again! I sincerely believe reading aloud got her her perfect score on the Texas TAKS tests this year! I know she is six... but is she a young six? or is she about to turn seven?


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Does she read aloud to you?
> I know she is six... but is she a young six? or is she about to turn seven?


Congratulations to Madison on the perfect scores!!

Alexandra doesn't usually read aloud to me but would if I suggested it.. maybe we'll do that for part of the drive, especially if I get sleepy! 

She turned six in early February, so she's almost 6 1/2 now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Congratulations to Madison on the perfect scores!!
> Alexandra doesn't usually read aloud to me but would if I suggested it.. maybe we'll do that for part of the drive, especially if I get sleepy!
> She turned six in early February, so she's almost 6 1/2 now.


Thanks, in Texas these tests are a BIG deal... and we were so proud to see her scores when she brought them home. Good idea, let her help you stay alert. I know you have enough games now to play, so with her reading too, you should have a very pleasant trip. YAY!


----------



## Susan in VA

I can't believe how long it just took me to catch up on the other Infinity thread.  I haven't been on it since Friday.


----------



## intinst

Some guy screensavers:


----------



## intinst

A couple more:


----------



## sjc

Hey all...thanks for keeping things going while I was on vacation.  LOVE all the new pics (Intinst) and the jokes.  Deb, Sailor...
One thing that made me laugh (because I could relate it to vacation) was the pic of the dachshund drinking...
We went to the beach and I made a huge batch of... Well let's just say that my 2 best friends Marge & Rita came along with my sister and I.  I poured me and sis a Marge and we were relaxing in the sun...I look over:  My cup was empty and my sisters dachshund "FREDDIE" was having a grand old time...he loved it so much he ripped the cup to lick into the bottom where his tongue couldn't quite reach.  We had to monitor him the rest of the day.  Tipsy Fred.


----------



## Bren S.

Good Morning ​


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Why dogs turn on their owners:


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Why dogs turn on their owners:


Cute!


----------



## sjc

My sister is going to flip for that one. Here's a pic of her little guy (Freddie Rupert).


----------



## koolmnbv

I do awful things to my poor dog. He is a boy and he always has pigtails or bows in. Its kind of a sin lol


----------



## sjc

My sister takes the cake.  Hats, boots, costumes, vests, bowties, etc. 
Poor little Freddie has even been a skunk a convict and a rooster for halloween.


----------



## Susan in VA

I really feel sorry for Freddie....


----------



## Bren S.

sjc said:


> My sister is going to flip for that one. Here's a pic of her little guy (Freddie Rupert).


Aww Freddie is a cutie


----------



## koolmnbv

sjc said:


> My sister takes the cake. Hats, boots, costumes, vests, bowties, etc.
> Poor little Freddie has even been a skunk a convict and a rooster for halloween.


LOL your sister sounds crazy like me. I am going to find a pic of the halloween that Riley (my dog in my avatar) was Elvis. White Crystal jumpsuit, cape, whole nine yards. It was so cute.


----------



## sjc

Lol.  I knew Elvis was still alive...I just knew it.


----------



## intinst

The posts in this thread make me smile!


----------



## intinst

But is there room for her Kindle?


----------



## intinst

Road Hazzard? I don't see a hazzard.


----------



## intinst

Should the name of this thread be changed to intinst's crazy picture gallery?


----------



## intinst

The reason I work second shift:


----------



## intinst

Well, guess it's time for me to go to bed,
have to get my rest...


----------



## Susan in VA

We're too busy laughing at your pictures to go dig up any of our own!


----------



## drenee

It's great to be a woman.

1. We got off the Titanic first. 
2. We can scare male bosses with 
the mysterious gynecological disorder excuses. 
3 Taxis stop for us.  
4. We don't look like a frog in a blender when dancing.  
5. No fashion faux pas we make could ever rival the Speedo.  
6. We don't have to pass gas to amuse ourselves.  
7. If we forget to shave, no one has to know. 
8. We can congratulate our teammate 
without ever touching her rear end.  
9. We never have to reach down every so often 
to make sure our privates are still there. 
10. We have the ability to dress ourselves.  
11. We can talk to the opposite sex without 
having to picture them naked. 
12. If we marry someone 20 years younger, 
we are aware that we will look like an idiot. 
13. We will never regret piercing our ears.  
14. There are times when chocolate really can solve all your problems. 
15. We can make comments about how silly men are in their presence 
because they aren't listening anyway.


----------



## intinst

In going through my old computer, I found some interesting aircraft pictures. I'll be posting a few for a while.
Here's a different DC-3









I like this one as a wallpaper:


----------



## intinst

Gollem with his precious:


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> Gollem with his precious:


LOL


----------



## Sailor

A Powerful Message from Stevie Wonder On Michael Jackson's Death.


      ....... .. . . ..  ...
      .. .  . .    .  .    . .  .  .. . ..  ..  .. .. . .    ..
      ...  ... .. ... .. ... ... .... ...... ... ... ... .... ..... .. .
      ..    .  .  . .. .  . .  ..
      ... . .... ...  .... .... ...
      ...... .... .... .... .... ..... ..... .. . . ....  ....
      . ..    .
      .  .      ..  . .          .              ...
      ....... ... ... ... .. .. ....... ... .. .... ...  ... .... ....
      .  .. .. .
      .. ....
      ..  .        .      .  .  . .. .. . ..
      ..  .... .. ... .. .......  ......  .....


      Deep stuff, eh?
      I nearly cried when he said ". ..  .  .  . .. .. . .. .. . ....  ...."


----------



## intinst

First a little story. You go out to the airport to fly your small plane. It's an older model aircraft,
one you have to turn the prop by hand to start. There is no one around to help you, but you 
have done it by yourself many times before. It's a little cold and it does not want to start.
You push the throttle a little forward and try again. And again. And again. It finally catches,
but before you can get in, because of the avanced throttle, it jumps the chocks and starts 
down the tarmac, towards another plane. That's where it gets realllly expensive:


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> You go out to the airport to fly your small plane. . .before you can get in, because of the avanced throttle, it jumps the chocks and starts
> down the tarmac, towards another plane. That's where it gets realllly expensive:


Is this damage from a propeller blade? Wow! Did you actually get to see this one yourself?


----------



## intinst

drenee said:


> It's great to be a woman.
> 
> 1. We got off the Titanic first.
> 2. We can scare male bosses with
> the mysterious gynecological disorder excuses.
> 3 Taxis stop for us.
> 4. We don't look like a frog in a blender when dancing.
> 5. No fashion faux pas we make could ever rival the Speedo.
> 6. We don't have to pass gas to amuse ourselves.
> 7. If we forget to shave, no one has to know.
> 8. We can congratulate our teammate
> without ever touching her rear end.
> 9. We never have to reach down every so often
> to make sure our privates are still there.
> 10. We have the ability to dress ourselves.
> 11. We can talk to the opposite sex without
> having to picture them naked.
> 12. If we marry someone 20 years younger,
> we are aware that we will look like an idiot.
> 13. We will never regret piercing our ears.
> 14. There are times when chocolate really can solve all your problems.
> 15. We can make comments about how silly men are in their presence
> because they aren't listening anyway.


Huh?


----------



## intinst

Sailor said:


> Is this damage from a propeller blade? Wow! Did you actually get to see this one yourself?


No didn't see it, just frequent some aircaft websites. Surprisingly, this incident is not rare, happens over and over yearly. Some planes have actually been trimmed out to take off and fly for a while with no one on board!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> First a little story. You go out to the airport to fly your small plane. It's an older model aircraft,
> one you have to turn the prop by hand to start. There is no one around to help you, but you
> have done it by yourself many times before. It's a little cold and it does not want to start.
> You push the throttle a little forward and try again. And again. And again. It finally catches,
> but before you can get in, because of the avanced throttle, it jumps the chocks and starts
> down the tarmac, towards another plane. That's where it gets realllly expensive:


I wish I could slice a pot roast that evenly.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Some planes have actually been trimmed out to take off and fly for a while with no one on board!


You know, a year or so ago there was a photo in the news of one of the unmanned military planes, taken from the front. Because there's no window, they look "faceless", and somehow that struck me as really creepy-looking. Is that just me, or did anyone else have that reaction?


----------



## intinst

They do look odd, but are the future of the military fighter plane.


----------



## intinst

Cat's secret power


----------



## intinst

We need three hundred more posts to make it into the top ten topics ranked by replies.


----------



## intinst

another "mountain with hat" picture, this one of St. Helens:


----------



## Aravis60

That picture of Mt. St. Helens is really cool. What causes it to look like that?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> They do look odd, but are the future of the military fighter plane.


True, they end up saving lives...


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> We need three hundred more posts to make it into the top ten topics ranked by replies.


Easy. 

Just make any blunt statement and you'll get dozens of people disagreeing.

On second thought, maybe we don't want that many disagreeable people in this thread...

Three hundred cat photos?


----------



## Susan in VA

Aravis60 said:


> That picture of Mt. St. Helens is really cool. What causes it to look like that?


It's channeling Betsy, of course!


----------



## Aravis60

Susan in VA said:


> It's channeling Betsy. of course!


LOL! Everybody needs a good hat!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Aravis60 said:


> That picture of Mt. St. Helens is really cool. What causes it to look like that?


I'm an expert on lenticular clouds cause my daughter was an AF meteorologist . Those clouds are caused by UFO exhaust pipes. Just so you know.  The Truth is Out There .


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Cat's secret power


Great Scott! I've seen that cat at my patio window! LOL. Gotta love it.


----------



## Aravis60

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm an expert on lenticular clouds cause my daughter was an AF meteorologist . Those clouds are caused by UFO exhaust pipes. Just so you know.  The Truth is Out There .


Thanks for clearing that up..


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm an expert on lenticular clouds cause my daughter was an AF meteorologist . Those clouds are caused by UFO exhaust pipes. Just so you know.  The Truth is Out There .


So, since there are no visible contrails leading away from the mountain, should we assume the UFO fell in?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> So, since there are no visible contrails leading away from the mountain, should we assume the UFO fell in?


UFO's have no contrails, Miss Susan. I thought everyone knew that...  They disguise themselves as cummulo(sp)-nimbus clouds and disperse any traces of their passing across the stratosphere. Once they have reached the proper altitude, they change once more into fluffy, little white clouds and keep everyone guessing "Hey! I see a doggie and rabbit and a man with a beard!"  That way they keep us from noticing them as they prepare to take over the Earth. 
Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> UFO's have no contrails, Miss Susan. I thought everyone knew that...


But you contradict yourself, Brendan sweetie. If, as you say, they made the Mt. St. Helen's "hat" with their exhaust, then they DO have contrails....



Spoiler



It's not even past midnight. And I haven't had a drop of alcohol. So how on earth did I get into the question of whether UFO's have contrails?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> But you contradict yourself, Brendan sweetie. If, as you say, they made the Mt. St. Helen's "hat" with their exhaust, then they DO have contrails....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even past midnight. And I haven't had a drop of alcohol. So how on earth did I get into the question of whether UFO's have contrails?


They have conhats... not contrails. Trails is the key word here. Trails are those long, winding things. Hats are little bunchy things sitting atop other things. Hmmmm, geeshhh.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Now, Brendan, you know they don't teach that anywhere else but TEXAS! Forgive her... she is not a Texan... we ALL know about the hat thing!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hats are little bunchy things


I dunno, I'm partial to the great big wagonwheel things.


----------



## Susan in VA

Good point, Meredith  --  especially in TEXAS, hats are not "little bunchy things"!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

NOoooo..... those bunchy things are what we girls called thongs!   (ie. not granny-panties)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Guys call them that, too, you know.  D'oh!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOoooo..... those bunchy things are what we girls called thongs!  (ie. not granny-panties)


wait a minute, there's not enough fabric in those to bunch up...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> wait a minute, there's not enough fabric in those to bunch up...


You obviously are inexperienced... trust me... they can if your pants are tight Rocky's!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You obviously are inexperienced... trust me... they can if your pants are tight Rocky's!


I'm not sure what tight Rocky's are but I've never found my unmentionables to bunch.


Spoiler



I can't believe I just posted that.


----------



## koolmnbv

This thread takes many many amusing,interesting and humorous turns! LOL I love it


----------



## intinst

I know I am quoting myself, but in this thread it seemed appropriate. 


intinst said:


> The posts in this thread make me smile!


----------



## intinst

Enormous plane, but somehow this picture
reminds me of the "star" of Pete's Dragon.


----------



## intinst

F-117 NightHawk,
Is it any wonder people thought they were seeing a UFO when these were spotted in the skies before the USAF came out with them publicly?


----------



## intinst

Really great airshow picture, 100 years of flight!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> F-117 NightHawk,
> Is it any wonder people thought they were seeing a UFO when these were spotted in the skies before the USAF came out with them publicly?


And now they make them as crafts models for kids... it was the first one DD ever put together.


----------



## intinst

More airshow pics, this time Blue Angels:


----------



## intinst

Some more:


----------



## intinst

One more airshow picture, UASF this time:


----------



## intinst

Since I started doing aircraft pictures, thought I would do a couple of what I work on. I present to you the Dassault Falcon 7X:


----------



## intinst

Oh forgot to mention, You can have your very own with a 32 month wait and 42 million dollars


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


>


Oooh, nice. You could really Kindleboard in style there...


----------



## intinst

My all-time favorite Aircraft, the SR-71, Blackbird!


----------



## Sailor

intinst said:


> Oh forgot to mention, You can have your very own with a 32 month wait and 42 million dollars


Hook me up with one, please! 

I love all these plane photos, they are wild!

Sailor


----------



## intinst

Beautiful old Beech Staggerwing:


----------



## intinst

The incredible dancing cats:


----------



## intinst

So I guess if you are in a hurry...


----------



## intinst

And people say Kindle owners are weird and have strange hobbies.








'Course, it does look like Harvey could fix him up with a helmet cam.


----------



## intinst

Two more highly innovative Beech designs:
The "V" tailed Bonanza









and the StarShip


----------



## intinst




----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


>


That cat really has a unique coloring.Looks the same color as a chocolate lab.I've never seen that color on a cat before.


----------



## intinst

Thought this tied in with the airplanes and the cat themes:


----------



## intinst

My favorite AC fromWWII:

P38  








and the Corsair


----------



## intinst

I guess no one wants to play with
me on this thread anymore,
must be time to tell it goodbye.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not sure what tight Rocky's are but I've never found my unmentionables to bunch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just posted that.


Me either, Susan, (believe that you posted that, that is!)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> I'm not sure what tight Rocky's are but I've never found my unmentionables to bunch.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I just posted that.


Hey, Miss Merry, where'd you come from? I was about to post on Susan's comments and you beat me to it. I'm a'postin' anyway!  Rocky's are very nice.  Especially snug ones.  I have found my


Spoiler



unmentionables


 in bunches of things all the time. How they get there, I don't know.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Merry, where'd you come from? I was about to post on Susan's comments and you beat me to it. I'm a'postin' anyway!  Rocky's are very nice.  Especially snug ones.  I have found my
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> unmentionables
> 
> 
> in bunches of things all the time. How they get there, I don't know.


Brendan, now you know that is NOT the type of _bunches_  are talking about... you just wanted to talk about some cowgirl in her tight Rockies!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Brendan, now you know that is NOT the type of _bunches_  are talking about... you just wanted to talk about some cowgirl in her tight Rockies!


I would change the name of Rockies to SMOKIES!!  Bunches reminds me of nanners and nanners remind of nanner puddin' and nanner puddin' reminds me of me poor, departed grandmummy. Hmmmmmmm. *Sigh*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> I would change the name of Rockies to SMOKIES!!  Bunches reminds me of nanners and nanners remind of nanner puddin' and nanner puddin' reminds me of me poor, departed grandmummy. Hmmmmmmm. *Sigh*


OK, so, I actually saw someone eating a banana without its skin today!  I was shocked! Have you ever seen such? They said how else would you eat it? Like they musta never seen antone else eat a nanner before....  Is that weird or what?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK, so, I actually saw someone eating a banana without its skin today!  I was shocked! Have you ever seen such? They said how else would you eat it? Like they musta never seen antone else eat a nanner before....  Is that weird or what?


OK, so, do you eat your nanners with the skin on, Miss Merry? I have observed mountain gorillas in the dark jungles of Africa eating nanners in this manner. They do not seem to care that the skins are attached. I'm thinking that their mommies did not teach them to remove the skins or maybe... gorillas are not like people at all!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> OK, so, do you eat your nanners with the skin on, Miss Merry? I have observed mountain gorillas in the dark jungles of Africa eating nanners in this manner. They do not seem to care that the skins are attached. I'm thinking that their mommies did not teach them to remove the skins or maybe... gorillas are not like people at all!!


Oh... gosh... Brendan...NO! I do NOT EAT the skin... I simply leave it on and peel it as I eat...


----------



## Susan in VA

OK, it has to be said. You two are just_ weird_.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh... gosh... Brendan...NO! I do NOT EAT the skin... I simply leave it on and peel it as I eat...


Thot is gud t' know, lassie. I thot ye moight be daft r' something, but I was troyin' t' be noice by changin' th' subject, whoile thinkin' to meself,


Spoiler



th' bloomin' girlie 'as gone off 'er bloody rocker


.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh, and I still don't know what Rocky's or Rockies are, tight or otherwise.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> OK, it has to be said. You two are just_ weird_.


What the heck I thought you liked me...


----------



## Susan in VA

Did I say anything about not liking you??


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, and I still don't know what Rocky's or Rockies are, tight or otherwise.


They are very small pieces of denim cloth wrapped around the lower half of a cowgirl.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Oh, and I still don't know what Rocky's or Rockies are, tight or otherwise.


Nice looking expensive Western jeans, and it is ies I am most positive... I never stare at the label all though I could just go look in me


Spoiler



friggin'


 closet!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Did I say anything about not liking you??


You said I was weird and remember Ms. Susan in VA... I eat the nanner the right way.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You said I was weird and remember Ms. Susan in VA... I eat the nanner the right way.


Did she say 'wierd'? I thought she said 'wired'!  I was going to say 'Why thank you, Miss Susan, I've been


Spoiler



hot-wired


 all my life.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> I guess no one wants to play with
> me on this thread anymore,
> must be time to tell it goodbye.


Dang I'll play with you anywhere Intinst!!!! I finally uncurled my fingers enough to type again, and Meredith suggested playing around in here.... and low and behold I find one of my favorite people! Love the cat pics.


----------



## Bren S.

weird is good  besides what's normal anyways?? hehe


----------



## Susan in VA

Nice-looking expensive small pieces of cloth, got it.  

And at least neither of you eats bananas with a knife and fork.


Late at night my cats sometimes get the cat-crazies (all you cat people will know what that is).  In this thread I have the feeling that the humans have the cat-crazies today...


----------



## Bren S.

Susan in VA said:


> Late at night my cats sometimes get the cat-crazies (all you cat people will know what that is). In this thread I have the feeling that the humans have the cat-crazies today...


lol yep I know what cat crazies are


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Nice-looking expensive small pieces of cloth, got it.
> And at least neither of you eats bananas with a knife and fork.
> Late at night my cats sometimes get the cat-crazies (all you cat people will know what that is). In this thread I have the feeling that the humans have the cat-crazies today...


http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=2&dept_id=3520&pf_id=74064001

I don't know if this link works or not... try it and see them, they are quite impressive to the cowboys!


----------



## Susan in VA

Oh-kaaaay...  the link worked...  but I must be missing something...  they look like perfectly normal jeans to me, maybe a little bunched up (there's that word again!) below the knees, but I'm not sure what's different or special about them.


----------



## intinst

The models are probably wearing the correct size for them, not two or three sizes too small to make them conform to the body, so to speak.


----------



## Susan in VA

I see...  hmmm....  

(they do call them "relaxed-fit", though!)


----------



## intinst

Those probably aren't the one the cowboys like the best, though.


----------



## Susan in VA

Can't say I know any cowboys to check, but I suspect you're right.


----------



## lynninva

Sailor said:


> Hahahahaha! Is that all? Not a problem.
> 
> We need a game like that here, maybe someone could start . . .
> 
> INFINITY Game Word Association clicky here


By sometime tomorrow, Sailor's Infinity Game - Word Association game may be the top thread on KBs. Current count is 3635 for Word Association and 3749 for The Good Morning thread (which was started in Nov, 200.


----------



## Tippy

Well, personally I am thinking it is the belt buckle the cowboys like


----------



## lynninva

Susan in VA said:


> I see... hmmm....
> 
> (they do call them "relaxed-fit", though!)


Here's a slim fit pair:

http://www.cavenders.com/product.asp?cat=2&dept_id=3520&pf_id=74065003


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> I see... hmmm....
> (they do call them "relaxed-fit", though!)


Weeeelll, I do relax when I


Spoiler



take them off!


 


intinst said:


> The models are probably wearing the correct size for them, not two or three sizes too small to make them conform to the body, so to speak.


Hmmmm.... what are you saaaaayin'... I just thought they ran BIG... ya mean I really _should_ wear my actual *size*?


----------



## intinst

Depends on the look you are going for, i'd say.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You said I was weird and remember Ms. Susan in VA... I eat the nanner the right way.


Which end do you start from?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Which end do you start from?


Intinst...

There is only one END to start from.... the top end!  Let me guess.... you peel the whole thing _too_?


----------



## intinst

Nope, but i do open it from the bottom. Well, I do peel it for a penutbutter and banana sandwich.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Nope, but i do open it from the bottom. Well, I do peel it for a penutbutter and banana sandwich.


So you cut it right?


----------



## intinst

for the sandwich, yeah


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> for the sandwich, yeah


Ok, you are a'makin' me work here Mister!  Hmmmmmm... do you ever just EAT it the other way?


----------



## intinst

Perhaps we have failure to communicate, what are you calling the top, the stem?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Perhaps we have failure to communicate, what are you calling the top, the stem?


Yes, see I think you Mr. Intinst are trying to get me to help you, help Sailor get this thread to #1! You are a'sneaky my friend! 
Yeeeeees, the stem is the top! Riiiiight

Sorry sjc, I just realized you started this thread, the other thread is the one they are trying to win some record or something, to me is not as interesting, but irresistible just the same!


----------



## intinst

What ever works. Yes, the stem is the top. I open the banana at the bottom, eliminating the need to cut the stem to start peeling.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> What ever works. Yes, the stem is the top. I open the banana at the bottom, eliminating the need to cut the stem to start peeling.


Ok, so how do you open the bottom ?... somebody help me out here.....


----------



## intinst

The bottom wil peel apart without the need for any instrament, thumbnail, knife, what have you. Just pull it apart and enjoy your nanner.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> The bottom wil peel apart without the need for any instrament, thumbnail, knife, what have you. Just pull it apart and enjoy your nanner.


Buuuuuuut.... the top just peels down, simply snap the stem and pull down... are you sure you can peel up without an instrument? It (the bottom end) seems pretty sound to me... I can't see that happening  ... wish I had not eaten my last nanner for breakfast now....  

What a late night discussion huh?


----------



## Susan in VA

Intinst, I don't get it either....  surely the top/stem just kind of snaps down (unless you have a really old mushy one) and peels down easily!  And to start at the bottom, you'd need some kind of cutting tool.

That reminds me of the one and only magic trick I ever learned how to do though  --   cutting a banana in half while it's still unpeeled.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Intinst, I don't get it either.... surely the top/stem just kind of snaps down (unless you have a really old mushy one) and peels down easily! And to start at the bottom, you'd need some kind of cutting tool.
> 
> That reminds me of the one and only magic trick I ever learned how to do though -- cutting a banana in half while it's still unpeeled.


Weeelllll, Ms. Susan in VA, I am glad you came back to rescue me... my hubby is LHAO right now, at me for trying to make Intinst understand this whole peeling thing....   

Tell us HOW.... Susan.... puh-leeeeease?


----------



## Susan in VA

I think your hubby might just be right.  This whole topic is unbelievable. Next it will be ends-of-eggs discussions. 

As for how...


Spoiler



I think there are rules about not telling those things...


----------



## intinst

You might think that it would, but the peel just opens up from the bottom with no effort, I used to start at the top until someone showed me this way.


----------



## Susan in VA

<putting bananas on the shopping list>

This I have to try.


----------



## intinst

I am lucky, my wife has gone to bed, so I do not have to try and explain that we have used nearly twenty post discussing how to peel a banana.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I think your hubby might just be right.  This whole topic is unbelievable. Next it will be ends-of-eggs discussions.
> 
> As for how...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are rules about not telling those things...


And unless you invented the trick, someone told you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> <putting bananas on the shopping list>
> This I have to try.


Me too, I am stopping at Kroger in the AM to get me one for breakfast on the way to church.


intinst said:


> I am lucky, my wife has gone to bed, so I do not have to try and explain that we have used nearly twenty post discussing how to peel a banana.


Weeeeeellllll, we gotta keep posting.... it says right there at the top... just look... Sailor said so.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> And unless you invented the trick, someone told you.


YEA... hey, why didn't _*I*_ think of that?   

Well, I did not know there were more ways than _my _ way to


Spoiler



put on a bra until last year!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

So Susan, how was your birthday? Did ya have your lemon cake? Yum!  Did ya see the cupcake I sentcha on the Birthday thread?


----------



## vwkitten

Where do you guys get these graphics that you keep posting like the crazy cats and cupcakes?


----------



## Bren S.

Thought this would fit in nicely since the topic has been bananas


----------



## intinst

Like this one?

Kitten Pokey demonstrates his monitor repair skills.









Or this one?
Tom show his feelings about the whole
"How to peel a Banana" argument


----------



## intinst

Or this fella takin' his break in a convenient location.


----------



## koolmnbv

I am among the many confused about the banana peeling situation. I do it like the girls and snap back the top and peel downwards. I have never used a knife or anything else to cut into a banana and I have also never started at the bottom.

Also Maybe i will look on youtube to see about Susans magic trick!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Weeelllll, Ms. Susan in VA, I am glad you came back to rescue me... my hubby is LHAO right now, at me for trying to make Intinst understand this whole peeling thing....
> 
> Tell us HOW.... Susan.... puh-leeeeease?


OK, on the nanner peeling. I thought this was over last night before I went to bed, but I see it continued on. I learned to peel my bananas in a more mature manner by watching the employees at Dairy Queen peel them for Banana Splits (mmmm, my favorite). They held the nanner in their palm with the curve fitted into the palm (this will feel natural to you once you have tried it). Then they sort of magickally separate the peel dead center of the inside curve and continue to split it in both directions (upstem and downstem, I believe are the proper terms). They then carefully pull the entire peel off in one piece. It's amazing! It takes a little practice and cannot be done on nanners that are not quite ripe.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I am lucky, my wife has gone to bed, so I do not have to try and explain that we have used nearly twenty post discussing how to peel a banana.


LOL! I can just imagine THAT conversation, and the eye-rolling that would ensue....


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> And unless you invented the trick, someone told you.


I read it in a how-to book.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Weeeeeellllll, we gotta keep posting.... it says right there at the top... just look... Sailor said so.


That's the OTHER thread, with the words. This one is sjc's. But that's ok, they both want us to keep posting.


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, I did not know there were more ways than _my _ way to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> put on a bra until last year!


There's more than one way?? 



Spoiler



(Not counting if you have help. )


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> So Susan, how was your birthday? Did ya have your lemon cake? Yum!  Did ya see the cupcake I sentcha on the Birthday thread?


I saw it! Loved those fun color changes!  Thank you!

I didn't bake my lemon cake, mostly because it looks like we'll be heading out to Tampa on Wednesday morning and much of it would just go to waste. And DD and her dad baked me a chocolate one (from a packaged mix, but that's ok , she doesn't know how to bake "for real" yet). I'm planning to make the lemony one next weekend instead....

Other than that, the day was mostly great. I got to see two friends I was not expecting to see -- funny thing is, neither realized it was my birthday, but in a way that was actually better. Another sent me a really nice long email, catching up on a few months that we haven't seen each other. My parents fussed over me, and are taking DD and me out to a nice dinner tonight.

I think now I'm going to stay at this age for a decade or so, though.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> I learned to peel my bananas in a more mature manner


Brendan, thank you for this thoughtful, professional, and mature tutorial....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Brendan, thank you for this thoughtful, professional, and mature tutorial....


You are quite welcome, Miss Susan. I figure if it's good enough for Dairy Queen's professional split makers, it should be good enough for us laymen as well.


----------



## intinst

How much further, Mom?


----------



## russr19

Taco's tonight>>>>>>>


----------



## Sailor

Swiss Steak and smashed red potatoes with steamed vegetables... and a soda float.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Stuffed baked 'tater.


----------



## Bren S.

grilled chicken kabobs here


----------



## Susan in VA

Whatever happened to the dinner thread...?

(Went out to Romano's, treated to dinner by my parents.  Chicken Marsala, with portobello mushrooms and a dozen cloves of garlic, and capellini.    Yum!)


----------



## Aravis60

I made Hamburger Helper. I was out at the movies all afternoon, and didn't have a lot of time for doing anything complicated.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> That's the OTHER thread, with the words. This one is sjc's. But that's ok, they both want us to keep posting.


I KNOOW.. I did edit that last night and apologized to sjc... I was confooos-ed... sowwwy...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> There's more than one way??
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Not counting if you have help. )


Yep! and believe it or not my DMIL only knew a hard way...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yep! and believe it or not my DMIL only knew a hard way...


OK, so what's the _other _way?  I only know the fasten-it-in-front-and-then-turn-it-around way. Is that the hard way or the easy way??


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> OK, so what's the _other _way?  I only know the fasten-it-in-front-and-then-turn-it-around way. Is that the hard way or the easy way??


Yep! That is the the easy way... but she never knew about it!  Until I told her last year during the hurricane! We were all scared... in the eye of the storm...


Spoiler



you know, about to die... did I say we were scared, and about to die?


 Well, that is when it came out... she had to do this, this and this while trying to reach around to get her bra back on in case she would need immediate medical attention... she wanted to make sure she was properly dressed!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Yep! That is the the easy way... but she never knew about it!  Until I told her last year during the hurricane! We were all scared... in the eye of the storm...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you know, about to die... did I say we were scared, and about to die?
> 
> 
> Well, that is when it came out... she had to do this, this and this while trying to reach around to get her bra back on in case she would need immediate medical attention... she wanted to make sure she was properly dressed!


You're kidding me, right? What, she thinks emergency room doctors have never seen a pair of..... before? That's just too funny.

I think if I were in a hurricane I'd want to make sure I had nothing constricting or uncomfortable on just in case there was some disaster and I had to live in the same clothes for a few days.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> I think if I were in a hurricane I'd want to make sure I had nothing constricting or uncomfortable on just in case there was some disaster and I had to live in the same clothes for a few days.


Why, yes, Miss Susan, you are absolutely correct. I used to work in an emergency room, long ago, and I have seen many pairs. Shoes, pants, contacts, aces, socks, jeans. You name it, I've seen it. And you can bet that if there is a disaster, the best way to be caught is completely


Spoiler



naked


 so that the EMS people can more easily assess your...


Spoiler



condition


. LOLROF  I am going to bed now.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> You're kidding me, right? What, she thinks emergency room doctors have never seen a pair of..... before? That's just too funny.
> 
> I think if I were in a hurricane I'd want to make sure I had nothing constricting or uncomfortable on just in case there was some disaster and I had to live in the same clothes for a few days.


See, though, they are from New Orleans... they had already seen *a lot*! Sooo... the point was, not the bra itself but how she was trying to _put it on _ in the storm... a tree hit the house, hundreds of cracking trees hitting the ground all around us... it was crazy! But, that is when I learned how hard she struggled to put it on in the mornings after just having her carpal tunnel surgery.... craziness!


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> And you can bet that if there is a disaster, the best way to be caught is completely
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> naked
> 
> 
> so that the EMS people can more easily assess your...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> condition
> 
> 
> .


LOL! Some middle ground might be best, if only to avoid scaring the neighbors...


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> But, that is when I learned how hard she struggled to put it on in the mornings after just having her carpal tunnel surgery.... craziness!


Okay... IF for some unfathomable reason I thought that fastening it behind my back was the only possible way, and IF I had also just had carpal tunnel surgery, and IF I were married or at least in the presence of close family, I'd certainly be asking for HELP with the darn thing...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Okay... IF for some unfathomable reason I thought that fastening it behind my back was the only possible way, and IF I had also just had carpal tunnel surgery, and IF I were married or at least in the presence of close family, I'd certainly be asking for HELP with the darn thing...


Yea, see, that was the thing, she did not ask for help, she was struggling and I asked her what was wrong, and she explained that she had just started fastening it herself again because DFIL had been doing it since her surgery, and I asked why she was doing it that way.  She said "Well what other way is there?" I was shocked, I could not believe she had done it that way for 50+ years!


----------



## Susan in VA

So then with a straight face you gave your DMIL a lesson in the finer points of lingerie fastening?      I couldn't imagine...


----------



## intinst

From bananas to bras, did I miss the "A" portion of this thread?  What are your plans for "C"?


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> From bananas to bras, did I miss the "A" portion of this thread?  What are your plans for "C"?


I cant even imagine what "C" will bring!


----------



## Susan in VA

Why, _cats_, of course!! How can there be any doubt... 

(Though intinst has already provided us with lots of them. Maybe we should just move on to D.)


----------



## intinst

Sorry, tired today. Forgot I provided the As with my airplanes, like this Sopwith Camel:








Also had one another B, bears, so here are a few more:


----------



## sjc

HEY all...Thanks for keeping my "infinity" thread alive in my absence, still playing catch up.  I had a big family thing this weekend and couldn't get to the boards.  Plus I have company from California staying with me through the 29th.  Love all the posts and pics...THANKS.  I will try to peek my head in between tending to my guests.

This past weekend I cooked:  A quadruple gravy (sauce to non-italians) with 91 meatballs and stocked that baby with sirloin beef, pork and sausage to boot.  6 pounds of pasta went in 20 minutes flat.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's some hungry people. . . . . . . .sounds delicious though!  Post the recipe?


----------



## Bren S.

Sounds yummy


----------



## koolmnbv

Wow I wouldnt even know how to begin cooking 91 meatballs!


----------



## Bren S.

koolmnbv said:


> Wow I wouldnt even know how to begin cooking 91 meatballs!


I've done it,thank goodness you can bake them in a large roaster.


----------



## koolmnbv

I am the worst cook. I know I would ruin the whole meal. Good cooks that always have things prepared and all dishes served warm and on time always impress me.


----------



## Cindy416

SJC, sounds like you're working pretty hard!  (I had my best friend and her husband out for dinner on Friday night, though, and, for four of us, tripled my spaghetti sauce recipe and made 49 meatballs. Not quite the same as 91, though.) Glad to see you back checking the boards.  Have fun with your company.


----------



## intinst

This place is more fun than a wheelbarrow full of monkeys!


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for the closeups, this is my good side.


----------



## intinst

Well, Howdy! Welcome to the Little Rock Zoo!


----------



## intinst

I am soooo embarrassed to be seen here with those monkeys and that camel.


----------



## intinst

Post a caption to this picture:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


>


"Rock, paper scissors: two outta three. Go"


----------



## LindaW

LindaW said:


> "So. did you hear what Gertie did?"
> 
> "No! Is she still dating that guy...."
> 
> "Oh no, she dumped his lazy butt...."
> 
> "Really, I hadn't heard....."
> 
> "Oh yeah, but wait - she had to go downtown and guess who she ran into..."


----------



## koolmnbv

Love the captions guys! Thats a fun thing to do, I saw that on Ellen show. She would have a picture and add her own caption. LOL


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> So then with a straight face you gave your DMIL a lesson in the finer points of lingerie fastening? ; D I couldn't imagine...


Well, she was there when I gave birth soooo... I figure... what the heck! She's already seen it *all*!  


Spoiler



Of course I did it fully clothed.


----------



## sjc

Hey guys:  Loving the captions.  

At work now just peeking in.  My company is at my house through 29th; then I can get back into the swing of things.  Been making all his favorite dishes for him (and his mother...she lives here). Taking him to all the good places.  He went to the beach yesterday with my husband, while I was at work.  Last night was lasagna...getting tired of so much cooking; but he's loving it.  I'll miss him when he goes back to California.

I'll go through the posts better and stick my two cents worth in later.  Have fun; keep posting.  
Intinst:  love the pics and captions.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Post a caption to this picture:


patty cake
patty cake
bakers man.......


----------



## sjc

Geoff:  LMAO!!


----------



## vwkitten

Left foot, right foot, cha cha cha...
No no... not my left foot, your left foot...


----------



## sjc

My first thought was:  Got a mint?


----------



## intinst

I am sorry, if you aren't happy with the way things are run around here, 
you'll need to talk to the complaints manager, Griz Lee Bear.


----------



## sjc

Now that one has me thinking:  Open wide and say Aaaahhh.


----------



## intinst

Confidence: 
You either have it or you don't.


----------



## intinst

Kinda ruins the effect, doncha think?


----------



## intinst

ooooh, that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## intinst

post a caption to this pic


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> post a caption to this pic


Psst - wanna hear a secret?


----------



## Cindy416

loonlover said:


> Psst - wanna hear a secret?


Just what I thought....I can see daylight!


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well, she was there when I gave birth soooo... I figure... what the heck! She's already seen it *all*!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I did it fully clothed.


I'll bet you really did.


----------



## Susan in VA

Saying hi from South Carolina, on our way back up to VA.  Wednesday night was between Clearwater and St. Pete's in FL, Thursday in Flagler Beach, FL, tonight in SC, tomorrow night....??  Back home if we drive straight through, or maybe we'll detour through the Outer Banks and add another day. 

Wednesday night we watched the sunset on the Gulf.  Friday morning we watched the sunrise on the Atlantic.  

But I'll have sooo many threads to catch up on....


----------



## koolmnbv

Hi Susan your trip sounds lovely! The threads will be here waiting, and so will we   enjoy your vacation it sounds beautiful.


----------



## Susan in VA

It's fun, though technically it's not a vacation... we're just bringing a car from FL to VA that needed to be moved.

So <ahem> it's kind of a "chore" that involves lots of detours to beaches.


----------



## koolmnbv

Susan in VA said:


> It's fun, though technically it's not a vacation... we're just bringing a car from FL to VA that needed to be moved.
> 
> So <ahem> it's kind of a "chore" that involves lots of detours to beaches.


Ok well that sounds like my type of "chore"


----------



## intinst




----------



## koolmnbv

LOL I like that one.  I agree, fun size would be a bit different for me also.


----------



## intinst

Where's that _Boat Launching for Dummies_ book again?


----------



## intinst

A different Zoo warning sign:


----------



## intinst

My Goal for Today:


----------



## intinst

The things I do in the name of Friendship...


----------



## sjc

You scratch my back; I'll scratch yours.
or
Give me a boost; I can't reach


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes... You will give me the whole loaf of bread...


----------



## intinst

anybody know any jokes?


----------



## intinst

Hey, Buddy! Yeah, you with the popcorn.


----------



## intinst

First aircraft I worked on, Cessna 310. (Well, not *the* first plane, but one like it  )


----------



## intinst

The first Biz-Jet of my career, Cessna Citation:








(Ugly little thing, isn't it?)


----------



## intinst

Favorite of all the planes I have had the pleasure (sometimes) of building, The Lear 23:








Looks and performs like a racer!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

1, me, all by myself on this thread!


----------



## Susan in VA

Back at home, after a few days of limited online options, so I can pull my weight in this thread again.  

(Which, by the way, is about two pounds more than it was before this trip. )


----------



## intinst

The next step in "Stealth" technology:


----------



## intinst

If you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A health warning from KindleBoards:


----------



## sjc

That is one fat cat...put left foot in; and start diet on Monday.

Pug:  so cute.

SUSAN:  WELCOME BACK you were missed.


----------



## intinst

A little bigger kitty this time:







Alittle bigger kittie this time:


----------



## Susan in VA

Why thank you, sjc.  I see that I missed a great deal on the various threads, and I'm not even close to being caught up.

intinst, I'm going to be thinking about Smurfs all evening.  Those and CareBears, the two critters I'd really like to choke sometimes...  

So did you guys have a Saturday night chat yesterday?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Why thank you, sjc. I see that I missed a great deal on the various threads, and I'm not even close to being caught up.
> 
> intinst, I'm going to be thinking about Smurfs all evening. Those and CareBears, the two critters I'd really like to choke sometimes...
> 
> So did you guys have a Saturday night chat yesterday?


How do you feel about Teletubbies and Wiggles?
I missed chat if it was held.


----------



## intinst

A Sign of the Times?


----------



## intinst

Spy amongst them


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> How do you feel about Teletubbies and Wiggles?
> I missed chat if it was held.


Wiggles weren't so bad, but I want to hurt whoever invented the Teletubbies (and Barney)


----------



## intinst

We were lucky, my "little " boy just turned thirty. All that was around when the boys were small was Sesame Street and though it sometimes got old, was never as bad as those that followed.


----------



## luvmy4brats

intinst said:


> We were lucky, my "little " boy just turned thirty. All that was around when the boys were small was Sesame Street and though it sometimes got old, was never as bad as those that followed.


My oldest daughter was Barney. My middle daughter was Teletubbies, and my youngest 2 were The Wiggles. We actually liked them enough to go see their concert. My mom bought my middle daughter every single Teletubbies video.

I don't think any of my kids ever watched Sesame Street.


----------



## intinst

Well, probably not then but maybe now.


----------



## intinst




----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> If you choke a Smurf, what color does it turn?


blue? lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

Luvvin the tribble, the dog scares me


----------



## intinst

Things about Vader we never knew:


----------



## 1131

luvmy4brats said:


> My mom bought my middle daughter every single Teletubbies video.


Why doesn't your mom like you?


----------



## intinst

Fellow has lost his job. He has tried everywhere in town except one factory, which makes toothbrushes. He gets in to see the owner, who tells him that the only position he has available is as a salesman. "Have you got any sales experience?" says the owner. "No, I've never tried sales" the man replies. "Well, we've never had any success with an inexperienced salesman, so no job" the owner tells the man. "Look , I really need a job, please give me a chance." says the man. "I don't have time to argue with you, I have a very important trip that I am leaving on today. Here is what I'll do. I'll be gone two weeks, if in that time you can learn about the product and make some sales, I'll hire you permanent." the owner tells him and then leaves. 

When he returns after the two weeks, he walks into his warehouse and finds it nearly empty. The workers are loading the last few boxes on a truck. He calls over his foreman and asks him what is going on. "It's that new salesman you brought in. We can't keep stock in here any more. He sells it as fast as we get it" the foreman tells him. The owner goes to his office and has the new man paged. When he shows up, the owner says, "I have to tell you, i am amazed. We have never had this much business in my twenty years of owning this company. Please, tell me, how do you do it?"

The man says "Well, the first week, i sold nothing. Then, I had an idea. I go out to the airport everyday and set up a table with corn chips and potato chips and vegetables around a big bowl of dip. I put a big sign over the table ,'Free Food.' When the passengers come of the airplane, they are tired, hot and hungry and when they see my table and sign they all come over and start to eat. Then they say 'OOOH, this dip tastes like CRAP!' I say 'It is. Do you want to buy a toothbrush?' "


----------



## koolmnbv

LOL Intinst. I guess i'd be buying that toothbrush also...ewww


----------



## sjc

ROTFLMAO!!
Intinst:  If I were a mod; I'd give you a prize (free book, skin, cover...something) for keeping us so entertained.


----------



## intinst

Aw, go on. you'll make me blush.


----------



## intinst

A very, very patient dog:


----------



## intinst

This may not turn out well...


----------



## intinst

Learning a new language can be fun, 
but not always:


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey Intinst!!  Stop it!! Cease and desist, I beg you.  I can't take it any more.  My knees are weak and my heart hurts!!!  And that puglet looks exactly like a little puglet I had once.  These pictures do not mix well with Rum.  You should put a warning on them.  Puh-lease!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> How do you feel about Teletubbies and Wiggles?
> I missed chat if it was held.


The only thing I know about Teletubbies is that there was some flap about people reading characteristics into them that weren't really there, and making a big political fuss over it.

And Wiggles? Can't say I've ever seen one. Those are real people, right? Not cartoons?

But CareBears are just so... saccharine.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey Intinst!! Stop it!! Cease and desist, I beg you. I can't take it any more. My knees are weak and my heart hurts!!! And that puglet looks exactly like a little puglet I had once. These pictures do not mix well with Rum. You should put a warning on them. Puh-lease!!!


Uh.... maybe it's the bottle of rum that needs the warning label?


----------



## intinst

Did someone say they wanted more pugs?


----------



## intinst

Tommy had reached school age. His mother managed with a blast of propaganda to make him enthusiastic about the idea. She bought him lots of new clothes, told him of the new friends he'd meet and so on. Came the first day, he eagerly went off and came back home with a lot of glowing reports about school. Next morning when she woke him up, he asked "What for?" She told him it was time to get ready for school. "What? Again?" he asked.


----------



## intinst

Things you never knew
about the Muppets


----------



## intinst

In a small town, a man just opened a small store selling trumpets and guns. One day his neighbor pays him a visit and says: "So how is your strange business going?" "What do you mean strange?" "Because you sell only trumpets and guns!" "So?" "Well, let me put it this way, what do you sell the most, trumpets or guns?" "It evens itself out. Each time a customer buys a trumpet, one of his neighbors buys a gun."


----------



## intinst

One tired puppy


----------



## intinst

That's all folks, time for beddie bye


----------



## koolmnbv

I love coming in this thread just to see all the fun stuff intinst has posted. You are a 1person A+show!


----------



## sjc

Intinst: You ever leave the boards, I'm following you. If there were a boards awards; you would get the Oscar the Grammy, the Emmy and the Tony. You are a one man show. For now, you get the *KBoard Award*.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

A man buys a hundred goldfish.  There are so many of them that he decides to keep them in his bathtub.  One day the man invites his friend over to see all his beautiful goldfish. The friend is impressed, and remarks, "They sure are beautiful, but what do you do when you want to take a bath?" To which the man replies, "I blindfold them."


----------



## intinst

Are you begining to see why my wife says I have a weird sense of humor?


----------



## intinst

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose still heavily sedated from a difficult, four hour, surgical procedure. A young, student nurse appears to give him a partial sponge bath. "Nurse", he mumbles, from behind the mask. "Are my


Spoiler



testicles


 black?" Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet." He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, are my


Spoiler



testicles


 black?" Concerned that he may elevate his vitals from worry about his


Spoiler



testicles


, she overcomes her embarrassment and sheepishly pulls back the covers. She raises his gown, holds his


Spoiler



penis


 in one hand and his


Spoiler



testicles


 in the other, lifting and moving them around. Then, she takes a close look and says, "There's nothing wrong with them, Sir." The man pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her and says very slowly, "Thank you very much. That was nice of you, but listen very, very closely.... Are - my - test - results - back ?"


----------



## intinst

A warning to all dog owners!


----------



## intinst

The advanced type of things that cats work on when no one is around.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose still heavily sedated from a difficult, four hour, surgical procedure.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHOOOOOSHSHSHSHHSHS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHOOOOSHSHSHSHSHSH HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

That's me trying to catch my breath!!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> A man buys a hundred goldfish. There are so many of them that he decides to keep them in his bathtub. One day the man invites his friend over to see all his beautiful goldfish. The friend is impressed, and remarks, "They sure are beautiful, but what do you do when you want to take a bath?" To which the man replies, "I blindfold them."


Intinst! You must have stock in "Depends" 'cause ya keep makin' me pee all over myself! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHOOOOOSHSHSHSHHSHS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH WHOOOOSHSHSHSHSHSH HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> That's me trying to catch my breath!!!!!!


Brendan! I think I hearz u wheezun' do you need your inhaler


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Things you never knew
> about the Muppets


AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!

Help me!! Call 911!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Uh.... maybe it's the bottle of rum that needs the warning label?


Susan, have ya noticed... think he'sa hittin' tha rum again!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Uh.... maybe it's the bottle of rum that needs the warning label?


I did put a warning on the bottle, but the bottle ignored it!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Intinst, where do you FIND these??      

I'm TRYING not to laugh out loud so I don't wake the Kiddo.  But you're not making it easy....


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Susan, have ya noticed... think he'sa hittin' tha rum again!


Yep... sure sounds like it... all that wheezing and stuff.


----------



## intinst

The following companies are looked to merge in the near future:
Maybe I shouldn't give you some of these, but here goes:

Investment tips for 2010For all of you with any money left, be aware of the next expected mergers so that you can get in on the ground floor and makesome BIG bucks.

Watch for these consolidations in 2010:
1.) Hale Business Systems, Mary Kay Cosmetics, Fuller Brush, and W. R. Grace Co. Will merge and become:

Hale, Mary, Fuller, Grace.

2.) PolygramRecords, Warner Bros., and ZestaCrackers join forces and become:

Poly, Warner Cracker.

3.) 3M will merge with Goodyear and become:

MMMGood.

4. ZippoManufacturing, AudiMotors, Dofasco, and Dakota Mining will merge and become:

ZipAudiDoDa .

5. FedEx is expected to join its competitor, UPS, and become:

FedUP.

6. Fairchild Electronics and Honeywell Computers will become:

Fairwell Honeychild.

7. Grey Poupon and Docker Pants are expected to become:

PouponPants.

8. Knotts Berry Farm and the National Organization of Women will become:

Knott NOW!

And finally ....

9. Victoria 's Secret and Smith &Wesson will merge under the new name:



Spoiler



TittyTitty


 Bang Bang


----------



## intinst

There is always someone ready to rain on your parade.


----------



## intinst

Families in the 21st century.


----------



## intinst

China has a population of a billion people. One billion. That means even if you're a one in a million kind of guy, there are still a thousand others exactly like you.


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> China has a population of a billion people. One billion. That means even if you're a one in a million kind of guy, there are still a thousand others exactly like you.


HAHA I love this and


Spoiler



titty titty


 bang bang! ROFL


----------



## intinst

A guy went on vacation to the islands. When he got off the boat, he heard the drummers playing an island rhythm. He found it fascinating. However, after several hours, the sound became an annoyance, so at dinner, he asked the waiter, "When do the drums stop?" The waiter went pale and stammered, "No. No. Drums not stop. Very bad when drums stop." After tossing and turning through the night, he called the front desk at 2 a.m. to ask when the drums would stop. "No. No. Drums not stop. Very bad when drums stop." After a sleepless night, he was waiting at the front desk for the manager. He asked once again, "When do the drums stop?" Again came the reply, "No. No. Drums not stop. Very bad when drums stop." Grabbing the manager by his shirt, the man screams, "What happens that's so bloody bad when the drums stop?" "Trombone solo."


----------



## intinst

Where's Luke?


----------



## intinst

"Did you ever see the customers in health-food stores? They are pale skinny people who look half- dead. In a steak house you see robust, ruddy people. They're dying, of course, but they look terrific." -- Bill Cosby


----------



## intinst

A pirate walks into a bar wearing a paper towel on his head. He sits down at the bar and orders some rum. The bartender asks, "Why are you wearing a paper towel?" "Arrr..." says the pirate. "I've got a bounty on me."

Two caterpillars are sitting on a leaf when a butterfly zooms by, startling them. One turns to the other and says, "Boy, you'll never get ME up in one of those things."


----------



## Susan in VA

Intinst, I can count on you for a laugh...  or a dozen.  Thanks for all these great posts.  

I've been back from my trip since late Saturday night.  It's Wednesday.  I'm still not caught up on the threads.  Aaaaack!


----------



## intinst

The stern teacher silently panned his gaze across all the kids. After about a minute or so, he spoke. "From the outset, I want you all to know that there are two words that are absolutely unacceptable in this classroom. You cannot use them as you recite, or in any of your papers, tests, or homework. Using these words even once, will get you a failing grade for that quarter. The first one is 'gross.' And the other one is 'cool.' Are there any questions?" After a few moments of silence, this gawky teen at the back of the room raises his hand, and the teacher calls upon him. In a pubescent croaking voice, the kid asks... "So, what are they?"


----------



## intinst

Tell me when you are all tired of these, and I'll go back to telling them to my wife and listening to her groan (and occasionally chuckle!  )


----------



## intinst

Some people just have too much time on their hands:


Spoiler



I know ,like me.


----------



## intinst

The *REAL* trouble with tribbles!


----------



## intinst

new words and definition:
Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed  just after you've  accidentally walked through a spider web.

Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly.

Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a worm in the fruit you're eating.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> Tell me when you are all tired of these, and I'll go back to telling them to my wife and listening to her groan (and occasionally chuckle!  )


Keep 'em coming!  We're depending on you for our daily laughs!


----------



## sjc

ROTFLMAO!! I read the "Merger" post...thanks for nothing Intinst; I thought I was in for some serious CA$H...lol.

Loving this thread.

The jokes are great the pics hilarious.

*EVERYONE:* feel free to join in...anything, a story, joke, pic, complain about your day, your spouse/mate, your job. Laugh, cry, both...come and join in the fun. Intinst is getting tired of being the entire show.


----------



## drenee

But he's such a good one-man show.  Seriously, I don't think I have anything nearly as funny as what Intinst gives us.  
A big ole KB thank you.
deb


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> After a few moments of silence, this gawky teen at the back of the room raises his hand, and the teacher calls upon him. In a pubescent croaking voice, the kid asks... "So, what are they?"


Got a real one for you, Intinst. When I was in high school there was this new kid in class and his name was something none of the kids in our rural locale had heard before. Everyone there was named Jimbo, Billy Bob or Joe. So this new kid comes into class and his name is Roland Smathers (somewhat changed to protect the guilty). The teacher called down one of the jocks for talking in class and he is indignant. He asks her "What about him? He's talking?" and points to Roland. The teacher says "You man Roland Smathers?" And the doofus jock says "I don't care what you call it, it ain't fair!"


----------



## sjc

When I was in high school (many many years ago) a teacher was screaming at a fresh student...

With all of the yelling; his cough drop fell out of his mouth and down his shirtfront and STUCK TO HIS CHEST HAIR.  We all died laughing watching him pick it off in pain.  He then screamed at all of us for laughing, which only made us laugh harder.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

sjc said:


> When I was in high school (many many years ago) a teacher was screaming at a fresh student...
> 
> With all of the yelling; his cough drop fell out of his mouth and down his shirtfront and STUCK TO HIS CHEST HAIR. We all died laughing watching him pick it off in pain. He then screamed at all of us for laughing, which only made us laugh harder.


Here's another school story, but its kind of a horror story. In business college, we had a rather aged, portly gentleman who taught college accounting. He usually slept at his desk during the entire class and we worked on our assignments and then left him sleeping. Well, one day we all went to class and he was asleep so we all sat down got out our projects and worked until the class time was up. We signed in the roll sheet and left him sleeping. Two hours later we learned that sometime during the morning BEFORE OUR CLASS he had died of a massive coronary. We had sat through a 90 minute class with a corpse!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhgggggg!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

Brendan Carroll said:


> Here's another school story, but its kind of a horror story. In business college, we had a rather aged, portly gentleman who taught college accounting. He usually slept at his desk during the entire class and we worked on our assignments and then left him sleeping. Well, one day we all went to class and he was asleep so we all sat down got out our projects and worked until the class time was up. We signed in the roll sheet and left him sleeping. Two hours later we learned that sometime during the morning BEFORE OUR CLASS he had died of a massive coronary. We had sat through a 90 minute class with a corpse!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhgggggg!!!!!!


Yikes!


----------



## intinst

Freshman college year, needed a science class for Pharmacy degree, (Yeah, I know, long way from A&P Mechanic, I got tired of going to school) so I took a Botany course. First day of class, The Prof starts in writing on the chalk board, (dating myself) in columns about three foot wide, from the top of the board to the bottom. When he completed that column, he would move over to the right, start a new one and erase the one to the left with his left hand while continuing to write with his other hand. He would also be lecturing at the same time, not saying what he was writing. It seemed to be meant to confuse, not teach. When asked what the first test would cover, he told us that it would be over what we had done in class and the course manual. Many of the students got together to compare notes and do what we could to prepare for this test. When we were handed the test, it was obvious that over a third of the questions were over things no one had seen before. When we asked the professor why what he had said would be on the test and what actually was on the test were so different, he told us we could have done some outside reading. I dropped the class the next day.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, them's the rules


----------



## intinst

Very cozy kitten


----------



## intinst

Can't trust nobody


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Getting a haircut.

Women's version:

Woman2: Oh! You got a haircut! That's so cute!

Woman1: Do you think so? I wasn't sure when she gave me the mirror. I mean, you don't think it's too fluffy looking?

Woman2: Oh God no! No, it's perfect. I'd love to get my hair cut like that, but I think my face is too wide. I'm pretty much stuck with this stuff I think.

Woman1: Are you serious? I think your face is adorable. And you could easily get one of those layer cuts - that would look so cute I think. I was actually going to do that except that I was afraid it would accent my long neck.

Woman2: Oh - that's funny! I would love to have your neck! Anything to take attention away from this two-by-four I have for a shoulder line.

Woman1: Are you kidding? I know girls that would love to have your shoulders. Everything drapes so well on you. I mean, look at my arms - see how short they are? If I had your shoulders I could get clothes to fit me so much easier.

Men's version:

Man2: Haircut?

Man1: Yeah


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Somebody has a mad on:


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## koolmnbv

I love the princess leia pug!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## sjc

Cozy Kitten:  Got Milk?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Very cozy kitten


Goes back to the Kitty,Kitty BANG!!! BANG!!! Oh, was that


Spoiler



T*tty, T*tty?


 OOOPS!


----------



## intinst

I wonder why?


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Goes back to the Kitty,Kitty BANG!!! BANG!!! Oh, was that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> T*tty, T*tty?
> 
> 
> OOOPS!


Still goes back...


----------



## intinst

Same kind of morning person as myself.


----------



## intinst

Flying without a parachute
A man jumps out of an airplane with a parachute on his back. As he's falling, he realizes his chute is broken. He doesn't know anything about parachutes, but as the earth rapidly approaches, he realizes his options are limited; he takes off the parachute and tries to fix it himself on the way down. The wind is ripping past his face, he's dropping like a rock, and at 5000 feet, another man goes shooting up past him. In desperation, the man with the chute looks up and yells, "Hey do you know anything about parachutes?!"

The guy flying up looks down and yells, "No, do you know anything about gas stoves?!"


----------



## intinst

As found on the internet, believe if you will.
A blind pilot is flying this plane?
I was flying from San Francisco to Los Angeles. By the time we took off, there had been a 45-minute delay and everybody on board was ticked. Unexpectedly, we stopped in Sacramento on the way. The flight attendant explained that there would be another 45-minute delay, and if we wanted to get off the aircraft, we would reboard in thirty minutes.

Everybody got off the plane except one gentleman who was blind. I noticed him as I walked by and could tell he had flown before because his seeing eye dog lay quietly underneath the seats in front of him throughout the entire flight. I could also tell he had flown this very flight before because the pilot approached him and, calling him by name, said, "Keith, we're in Sacramento for almost an hour. Would you like to get off and stretch your legs?"

Keith replied, "No thanks, but maybe my dog would like to stretch his legs. Would you take him for me please?"

Now picture this. All the people in the gate area came to a completely quiet standstill when they looked up and saw the pilot walk off the plane with a seeing eye dog! The pilot was even wearing sunglasses that day. People scattered not only trying to change planes but also trying to change airlines!


----------



## intinst

Might be something to this:


----------



## intinst




----------



## crebel

I have to remember to put down my coffee/tea cup each time I am opening this thread - it is difficult for the caffeine to get into my system when it is coming out my nose.  Thanks for the day brighteners (I love the "groaner" jokes), please continue the daily floor show!


----------



## LSbookend

Cup of Tea .


One day my mother was out and my dad was in charge of me. I was maybe 2 1/2 years old and had just recovered from an accident. Someone had given me a little 'tea set' as a get-well gift and it was one of my favorite toys. Daddy was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when I brought Daddy a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.

After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my Mom came
home. My Dad made her wait in the living room to watch me bring him a cup of
tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing!'

My Mom waited, and sure enough, here I come down the hall with a cup of tea
for Daddy and she watches him drink it up.

Then she says, (as only a mother would know)..'Did it ever occur to you that
the only place she can reach to get water is the toilet?


----------



## LindaW

From The London Times:
A Well-Planned Retirement 

Outside England's Bristol Zoo there is a parking lot for 150 cars and 8 buses. For 25 years, its parking fees were managed by a very pleasant attendant. The fees were £1 for cars ($1.40), £5 for busses (about $7).

Then, one day, after 25 solid years of never missing a day of work, he just didn't show up; so the Zoo
Management called the City Council and asked it to send them another parking agent.

The Council did some research and replied that the parking lot was the Zoo's own responsibility.
The Zoo advised the Council that the attendant was a City employee.

The City Council responded that the lot attendant had never been on the City payroll.

Meanwhile, sitting in his villa somewhere on the coast of Spain (or some such scenario), is a man who'd apparently had a  ticket machine installed completely on his own; and then had simply begun to show up every day, commencing to collect and keep the parking fees, estimated at about $560 per day -- for 25 years.

Assuming 7 days a week, this amounts to just over $7 million dollars!


----------



## drenee

^^^funny.  Very very funny.  
deb


----------



## intinst

Pizza, anyone?


----------



## intinst

If the Gov. stops supporting NASA,
maybe they could do like NASCAR


----------



## intinst

Maybe I need to work there!


----------



## intinst

Things to think about:
Do people in Australia call the rest of the world 'up over'?

Why is it called lipstick if you can still move your lips?

Why is the third hand on a clock called a second hand?

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Are part-time band leaders semi-conductors?

If Barbie's so popular, why do you have to buy all her friends?

Why do we sing "Take me out to the ball game," when we are already there?

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour?


----------



## intinst

A quick guide on how to bathe a cat:

1. Scrub toilet and flush several times.(You may consider this step optional.)
2. Fill toilet with warm water and add a squirt of pet shampoo.
3. Drop cat in toilet and slam lid shut.
4. Sit on lid. Cat's efforts to free itself will generate a good deal of sudsing and washing motions.
5. Flush toilet a couple of times to rinse the cat. NOTE: Hold securely to leash attached to cat in toilet.
6. Leap off toilet seat, dash out the door, and slam it shut securely, because kitty will erupt from the bowl as if jet propelled.
7. Leave kitty to sulk and dry himself.
8. Bask in self-congratulatory haze.


----------



## telracs

Somebody sent me a bunch of "and that's when the fight started" clips today

I asked my wife, "Where do you want to go for our anniversary?" 

It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation. "Somewhere I haven't been in a long
time!" she said. 

So I suggested, "How about the kitchen?" 

And that's when the fight started...


----------



## intinst

We are not amused.


----------



## telracs

My ostrich is cuter than your ostrich


----------



## intinst

Somehow I have trouble with the words cuter and ostrich in the same sentence.


----------



## intinst

More questions to think about...

If a man is standing in the middle of the forest speaking and there is no woman around to hear him...is he still wrong?

If someone with multiple personalities threatens to kill himself, is it considered a hostage situation?

Is there another word for synonym?

Where do forest rangers go to 'get away from it all?'

Would a fly without wings be called a walk?

What was the best thing before sliced bread?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Somehow I have trouble with the words cuter and ostrich in the same sentence.


Yeah, me too, but I couldn't resist.

By the way, the picture is from an ostrich farm in South Africa.


----------



## intinst

A little better as babies, but not much:


----------



## telracs

actually, i think those babies are even uglier than the adults.


----------



## intinst

Another method to try at home.

Cat Bathing As A Martial Art
     Know that although the kitty cat has the advantage of quickness and lack of concern for human life, you have the advantage of strength. Capitalize on that advantage by selecting the battlefield. Don't try to bathe him in an open area where he can force you to chase him. Pick a very small bathroom. If your bathroom is more than four feet square, we recommend that you get in the tub with the cat and close the sliding-glass doors as if you were about to take a shower. (A simple shower curtain will not do. A berserk cat can shred a three-ply rubber shower curtain quicker than a politician can shift positions.)
     Know that a cat has claws and will not hesitate to remove all the skin from your body. Your advantage here is that you are smart and know how to dress to protect yourself. We recommend canvas overalls tucked into high-top construction boots, a pair of steel-mesh gloves, an army helmet, a hockey face-mask, and a long-sleeved flak jacket.
     Prepare everything in advance. There is no time to go out for a towel when you have a cat digging a hole in your flak jacket. Draw the water. Make sure the bottle of kitty shampoo is inside the glass enclosure. Make sure the towel can be reached, even if you are lying on your back in the water. Use the element of surprise. Pick up your cat nonchalantly, as if to simply carry him to his supper dish. (Cats will not usually notice your strange attire. They have little or no interest in fashion as a rule.)
     Once you are inside the bathroom, speed is essential to survival. In a single liquid motion, shut the bathroom door, step into the tub enclosure, slide the glass door shut, dip the cat in the water and squirt him with shampoo. You have now begun one of the wildest 45 seconds of your life.
     Cats have no handles. Add the fact that he now has soapy fur, and the problem is radically compounded. Do not expect to hold on to him for more than two or three seconds at a time. When you have him, however, you must remember to give him another squirt of shampoo and rub like crazy. He'll then spring free and fall back into the water, thereby rinsing himself off. (The national record for cats is three latherings, so don't expect too much.)
     Next, the cat must be dried. Novice cat bathers always assume this part will be the most difficult, for humans generally are worn out at this point and the cat is just getting really determined. In fact, the drying is simple compared with what you have just been through. That's because by now the cat is semi-permanently affixed to your right leg.
     You simply pop the drain plug with your foot, reach for your towel and wait. (Occasionally, however, the cat will end up clinging to the top of your army helmet. If this happens, the best thing you can do is to shake him loose and to encourage him toward your leg.) After all the water is drained from the tub, it is a simple matter to just reach down and dry the cat.
     In a few days the cat will relax enough to be removed from your leg. He will usually have nothing to say for about three weeks and will spend a lot of time sitting with his back to you. He might even become psychoceramic and develop the fixed stare of a plaster figurine.
     You will be tempted to assume he is angry. This isn't usually the case. As a rule he is simply plotting ways to get through your defenses and injure you for life the next time you decide to give him a bath. But at least now he smells a lot better.


----------



## Aravis60

These cat-bathing stories make me think of this book:

It's not available for kindle, but is hilarious. My students have already worn out one copy that I got at the book fair and the other mysteriously "disappeared".


----------



## intinst

More things to ponder...

Never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups.

Age is a very high price to pay for maturity.

Women like silent men, they think they're listening.

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?

If the #2 pencil is the most popular, why is it still #2?


----------



## intinst

While taxiing at London's Gatwick Airport, the crew of a US Air flight departing for
Ft. Lauderdale made a wrong turn and came nose to nose with a United 727.
      An irate female ground controller lashed out at the US Air crew, screaming:
"US Air 2771, where the ?&@! are you going? I told you to turn right onto Charlie taxiway! 
You turned right on Delta! Stop right there. I know it's difficult for you to tell the difference 
between C and D, but get it right!"
    Continuing her rage to the embarrassed crew, she was now shouting hysterically:
"?&@! Now you've screwed everything up! It'll take forever to sort this out!
You stay right there and don't move till I tell you to! You can expect progressive
taxi instructions in about half an hour, and I want you to go exactly where I tell you,
when I tell you, and how I tell you! You got that, US Air 2771?"
      "Yes, ma'am," the humbled crew responded.
Naturally, the ground control communications frequency fell terribly silent after the
verbal bashing of US Air 2771. Nobody wanted to chance engaging the irate ground
controller in her current state of mind. Tension in every cockpit out around
Gatwick was definitely running high. 
      Just then an unknown pilot broke the silence and keyed his microphone, asking:
"Wasn't I married to you once?"


----------



## intinst

The German air controllers at Frankfurt Airport are renowned as a short-tempered lot. 
They not only expect one to know one's gate parking location, but how to get there 
without any assistance from them. So it was with some amusement that we (a Pan Am 747) 
listened to the following exchange between Frankfurt ground control and a 
British Airways 747, call sign: Speedbird 206.

Speedbird 206: "Frankfurt, Speedbird 206! Clear of active runway."

Ground: "Speedbird 206. Taxi to gate Alpha One-Seven."

The BA 747 pulled onto the main taxiway and slowed to a stop.

Ground: "Speedbird, do you not know where you are going?"

Speedbird 206: "Stand by, Ground, I'm looking up our gate location now."

Ground (with quite arrogant impatience):

"Speedbird 206, have you not been to Frankfurt before?"

Speedbird 206 (coolly): "Yes, twice in 1944, but it was dark, --

And I didn't land."


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> The German air controllers at Frankfurt Airport are renowned as a short-tempered lot.
> They not only expect one to know one's gate parking location, but how to get there
> without any assistance from them. So it was with some amusement that we (a Pan Am 747)
> listened to the following exchange between Frankfurt ground control and a
> British Airways 747, call sign: Speedbird 206.
> 
> Speedbird 206: "Frankfurt, Speedbird 206! Clear of active runway."
> 
> Ground: "Speedbird 206. Taxi to gate Alpha One-Seven."
> 
> The BA 747 pulled onto the main taxiway and slowed to a stop.
> 
> Ground: "Speedbird, do you not know where you are going?"
> 
> Speedbird 206: "Stand by, Ground, I'm looking up our gate location now."
> 
> Ground (with quite arrogant impatience):
> 
> "Speedbird 206, have you not been to Frankfurt before?"
> 
> Speedbird 206 (coolly): "Yes, twice in 1944, but it was dark, --
> 
> And I didn't land."


OUCH!


----------



## sjc

> It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation. *"Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!" she said. *


I *so* was thinking somewhere else...definately _not_ the kitchen...lol.


----------



## intinst

Aaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## sjc

Gene Simmons' Cat


----------



## intinst

Pssst! Pass the word. Jail break at 4:00am


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Pssst! Pass the word. Jail break at 4:00am


4 am in what time zone?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> 4 am in what time zone?


His


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> His


and who set his watch for him?


----------



## intinst

There is a clock just outside his cell (How do I know, I'm making this up as I go  )


----------



## intinst

I think i bith my toungth!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> There is a clock just outside his cell (How do I know, I'm making this up as I go  )


And you're doing an excellent job of it.


----------



## intinst

Cat Stack!


----------



## intinst

Original Bad To The Bone


----------



## intinst

More things to think about:
We are born naked, wet, and hungry. Then things get worse.

The 50-50-90 rule:
Anytime you have a 50-50 chance of getting something right,
there's a 90% probability you'll get it wrong.

Flashlight: A case for holding dead batteries

Is it possible to be totally partial? 

Why is it you have a "pair" of pants and only one bra? 

Old age is when you still have something on the ball 
but you are just too tired to bounce it

Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines


----------



## koolmnbv

Love this! Thanks for the fun filled posts!


----------



## intinst

Like Father, Like Son:


----------



## intinst

New fashion for moderator hats?


----------



## intinst

Careful where you park,
there's a pothole around here!


----------



## intinst

Looks like words of wisdom from an experienced person:


----------



## intinst

Don't think anything in this store would interest me,
I must be too old.


----------



## intinst

Busy Day


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Busy Day


but wouldn't you need to steal the steno pad first?

I know, I know, I'm overthinking again.


----------



## intinst

Naw, I don't think so.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> but wouldn't you need to steal the steno pad first?
> 
> I know, I know, I'm overthinking again.


Maybe he started the list in his head. Doesn't look like he was using his head for anything else.


----------



## telracs

do you know the cheapest way to make chicken soup?

Step one- steal a chicken.


----------



## intinst

No way this will end well.


----------



## intinst

Apparently they could only afford part of the wedding dress
and decided to go on with it anyway.


----------



## intinst

Hey kids, the bus is here!


----------



## intinst

Hampshire pig, ahh, I mean pug or something.


----------



## intinst

I guess some thieves can not afford concrete blocks


----------



## intinst

A three-year-old boy went with his dad to see a new litter of kittens. 
On returning home, he breathlessly informed his mother, 
"There were two boy kittens and two girl kittens." 

"How did you know that?" his mother asked. 

"Daddy picked them up and looked underneath," he replied.
"I think it's printed on the bottom!"


----------



## intinst

Another story of our times:

For the second time in a row, I was forced to impose on the woman with whom 
I carpooled to our children's soccer practices. I phoned and explained that 
my husband had the car again, so I wouldn't be able to take my turn.

A few minutes before she was due to pick up my son, my husband showed up. 
Since it was too late for me to call and say I could drive after all, I asked my 
husband to hide the car in the garage and to stay inside. I also explained to my 
son that he shouldn't mention anything about his father's whereabouts.

Unfortunately, my husband forgot and was in front of our house chatting with a 
friend when my carpool partner arrived. When my son returned from practice, 
I asked him if she had noticed.

"Yes," he replied, "she asked me which of the two men in front of the house was my father. 
But don't worry. I told her I didn't know!"


----------



## intinst

I was afraid of this, I guess I've killed 
this thread by posting too much, sorry


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> I was afraid of this, I guess I've killed
> this thread by posting to much, sorry


No way have you killed the thread. I know that I, personally, can't begin to top the great photos that you post on here. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## koolmnbv

Cindy416 said:


> No way have you killed the thread. I know that I, personally, can't begin to top the great photos that you post on here. Keep 'em coming!


I agree with Cindy. You have not killed this thread, I for one come here everyday looking forward to seeing ( and ROFL) to all of your fun posts. I would join in more but I feel like there is nothing I could post that would even come close to mildly entertaining like yours, please keep them coming. I love seeing them.


----------



## Forster

One should be proud of the ability to kill an ongoing tread, lol.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Say, Intinst, old buddy, don't say that! When I come home from work feeling like


Spoiler



my ship just came in with Maureen Miller's barnacles encrusted on its hull and ran aground with me under the bow


 (errr, excuse the long description), I can't wait to look at your stuff and find myself laughing out loud for real, dude! Love it! Brendan


----------



## intinst

Thanks everyone, I was not trying to have people beg me to keep going, I was legitimately concerned about just taking over the thread. I sometimes (ok, often) get caught up in things and don't realize that just because I am having a good time, others are not. If I go to far, some one slap me, OK?


----------



## intinst

Get ready for takeoff! (One way or another)


----------



## intinst

I want one of these in *MY* car!


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Thanks everyone, I was not trying to have people beg me to keep going, I was legitimately concerned about just taking over the thread. I sometimes (ok, often) get caught up in things and don't realize that just because I am having a good time, others are not. If I go to far, some one slap me, OK?


I often get caught up in things, too, so I'll be no judge of your behavior.  Just keep up the great work. I don't know where you find all of the great pics, but I love 'em. (The jokes are good, too.)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Guess no one had an opener


----------



## intinst

So *THAT'S * why some people do that!


----------



## intinst

Facts of Life
The badness of a movie is directly proportional to the number of helicopters in it.

You will never find anybody who can give you a clear and compelling reason why we observe daylight-saving time

People who feel the need to tell you that they have an excellent sense of humor are telling you that they have no sense of humor.

The most valuable function performed by the federal government is entertainment.

You should never say anything to a woman that even remotely suggests you think she's pregnant unless you can see an actual baby emerging from her at that moment.

The one thing that unites all human beings, regardless of age, gender, religion, economic status, or ethnic background, is that, deep down inside, we all believe that we are above-average drivers.


----------



## intinst

I think I know why it won't start!


----------



## intinst

BillBoards that don't belong together:


----------



## intinst

BillBoards that don't belong together:


----------



## intinst

More Facts of Life:

There is a very fine line between "hobby" and "mental illness."

People who want to share their religious views with you 
almost never want you to share yours with them.

Nobody is normal.

If you had to identify, in one word, the reason why the 
human race has not achieved, and never will achieve, 
its full potential, that word would be "meetings."

You should not confuse your career with your life

A person who is nice to you, but rude to the waiter, is not a nice person


----------



## intinst

Some More Facts of life:
If there really is a God who created the entire universe 
with all of its glories, and He decides to deliver a message to humanity, He will not use, 
as His messenger, a person on cable TV with a bad hairstyle.

No matter what happens, somebody will find a way to take it too seriously.

When trouble arises and things look bad, 
there is always one individual who perceives a solution and is 
willing to take command. Very often, that individual is crazy.

Your friends love you anyway.

Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.


----------



## intinst

Nuh-Unh, Its *YOUR* turn to change the flat,
*I * got the last one.


----------



## intinst

A man walks into a New York bank, and says he's going to Europe for two weeks and needs to borrow $5000. For collateral, he offers his new Rolls Royce.

The bank is satisfied and parks it in their secured underground garage. Two weeks later to the day, the man returns to the bank, repays the $5000 and interest of $15.41.

The loan officer says inquiringly, "Sir, we were delighted to have your business but, in checking your credit, we learned you are a multimillionaire. Why ever did you need to borrow $5000?"

"Where else in New York can I park my car for two weeks for $15.41?"


----------



## intinst

And look! They have Notary, Western Union and Fax services, too!


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> No, Its YOUR turn to change the flat, I got the last one.


OK, this one really cracks me up! I'd LOVE to go on a photo safari, but I can guarantee you that this would be my fate! Would love to know how the people in the car got out of THAT mess.


----------



## intinst

Owed Two A Spell Chequer:

Eye halve a spelling chequer
It came with my pea sea
It plainly marques four my revue
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea.

Eye strike a key and type a word
And weight four it two say
Weather eye am wrong oar write
It shows me strait a weigh.
As soon as a mist ache is maid
It nose bee fore two long
And eye can put the error rite
Its rare lea ever wrong.

Eye have run this poem threw it
I am shore your pleased two no
Its letter perfect awl the weigh
My chequer tolled me sew.


----------



## intinst

Hey, did you see that sign back there?
I think it said "Road Closed Ahead"


----------



## intinst

Uh-Oh


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hii! Would you mind throwing me a rope?


----------



## intinst

This Trike makes me hungry!


----------



## intinst

So does this car, but in a different way...


----------



## intinst

Boy, they really pack 'em in at this parking deck!


----------



## intinst

Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## intinst

For sale, cheep! Only driven by a little 
old grandma a couple of months a year.


----------



## intinst

Must have used the wrong side of the escalator.


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> Facts of Life
> You should never say anything to a woman that even remotely suggests you think she's pregnant unless you can see an actual baby emerging from her at that moment.


LMAO ROFL


----------



## intinst

Now, what size do you suppose this baby is?
And is that the only color it comes in?


----------



## intinst

A 60-year-old man went to the doctor for a check-up. The doctor told him,
"You're in terrific shape. There's nothing wrong with you. Why, you might live forever. 
You have the body of a 35 year old. By the way, how old was your father when he died?" 

The 60 year old responded, "Who said he was dead?"

The doctor was surprised and asked, "How old is he and is he very active?"

The 60 year old responded, "Well, he is 82 years old and he still goes skiing three 
times a season and surfing three times a week during the summer."

The doctor couldn't believe it. "Well, how old was your grandfather when he died?"
The 60 year old responded again, "Who said he was dead?"

The doctor was astonished. He said, "You mean to tell me you are 60 years old and 
both your father and your grandfather are alive? Is your grandfather very active?"

The 60 year old said, "He goes skiing at least once a season and surfing once a week 
during the summer. Not only that," said the patient, "my grandfather is 106 years old, a
nd next week he is getting married again."

The doctor said, "At 106 years old, why on earth would your grandfather want to get married?"

His patient looked up at the doctor and said, "Who said he wanted to?"


----------



## intinst

A man asked his wife, "What would you most like for your birthday?"
She said, "I'd love to be ten again."

On the morning of her birthday, he got her up bright and early and off they went to a theme park. He put her on every ride in the park, the Death Slide, The Screaming Loop, the Wall of Fear. Everything there was, she had a go.

She staggered out of the theme park five hours later, her head reeling and her stomach upside down. Into McDonald's they went, where she was given a Double Big Mac with extra fries and a strawberry shake. Then off to a movie theater, more burgers, popcorn, cola and sweets. At last she staggered home with her husband and collapsed into bed.

Her husband leaned over and asked, "Well, dear, what was it like being ten again?"

One eye opened and she groaned, "Actually I meant dress size."


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> A man asked his wife, "What would you most like for your birthday?"
> 
> One eye opened and she groaned, "Actually I meant dress size."


At least his intentions were good LOL, and he didn't call her FAT!


----------



## intinst

According to a news report, a certain private school in Victoria, 
BC recently was faced with a unique problem.

A number of grade 12 girls were beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the bathroom. 
That was fine, but after they put on their lipstick they would press their lips to the mirror l
eaving dozens of little lip prints.

Every night, the maintenance man would remove them and the next day, the girls would put them back.

Finally the principal decided that something had to be done.
She called all the girls to the bathroom and met them there with the maintenance man. 
She explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the custodian 
who had to clean the mirrors every night.

To demonstrate how difficult it had been to clean the mirrors, 
she asked the maintenance man to show the girls how much effort was required.

He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned the mirror with it.

Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror.


----------



## intinst

The strong young man at the construction site was bragging that he could
outdo anyone in a feat of strength. He made a special case of making fun 
of one of the older workmen. After several minutes, the older worker had had enough.

"Why don't you put your money where your mouth is," he said. "I will bet a 
week's wages that I can haul something in a wheelbarrow over to that 
outbuilding that you won't be able to wheel back."

"You're on, old man," the braggart replied. "Let's see what you got."

The old man reached out and grabbed the wheelbarrow by the handles. 
Then, nodding to the young man, he said, "All right. Get in."


----------



## sjc

Hmmm I have a few lazy relatives I'd like to put in that wheelbarrow!!


----------



## intinst

OK, this pic is mostly for the guys,
but notice which numbers are being 
held upside down?


----------



## intinst

In partial payment for the last picture,
Why women live longer:


----------



## intinst

Who authorized this field trip? 
I am sure  it was very educational...


----------



## intinst

Would you feel comfortable using this public commode?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, i'm driving, but it is just a parking 
lot so I'm not worried about 
talking on the phone.


----------



## intinst

Oh, go ahead and park there, 
we'll be back before you get a ticket.


----------



## intinst

Keep goin' till it sounds expensive.


----------



## intinst

Gotta look good in case the TV News show up


----------



## intinst

Oopsy!


----------



## intinst

You Know it just isn't your day when:


----------



## intinst

Does not understand concept.


----------



## intinst

Did someone say horseless carriage?


----------



## intinst

What The ? Happened Here?


----------



## intinst

Probably don't want to put a ticket on this one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> OK, this pic is mostly for the guys,
> but notice which numbers are being
> held upside down?


Heeeey, what numbers? You know I hate numbers!!


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> Heeeey, what numbers? You know I hate numbers!!


I said the pic was for the guys, what are you doing looking for numbers?


----------



## Susan in VA

It took me a while to figure it out too.



Spoiler



That's probably because I _am_ one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> I said the pic was for the guys, what are you doing looking for numbers?


In self defense, I read the caption before the picture loaded. After that it was all over.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> It took me a while to figure it out too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably because I _am_ one.


What you're a number? Which number are you, Miss Susan?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> It took me a while to figure it out too.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably because I _am_ one.


You aren't saying there is truth to that old saw?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> You aren't saying there is truth to that old saw?


I have my moments. 

('Course now I can start blaming them on age, too. )


----------



## intinst

Keep your head above water and hope for the best.


----------



## intinst

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, 
It's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## intinst

Evil subway sign


----------



## intinst

Can he see to drive?


----------



## intinst

Maybe there is something to the one about policemen and donuts,too.


----------



## intinst

Another dog that owes his owner a chomp on the leg.


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others:


----------



## intinst

If men can run the world, why can't they stop wearing neckties? 
How intelligent is it to start the day by tying a noose around your neck?"


----------



## intinst

You can say any foolish thing to a dog, and the dog 
will give you a look that says, "My God, you're right! 
I never would've thought of that!" - Dave Barry

I try to take one day at a time, but sometimes 
several days attack me at once. - Jennifer Unlimited

I'm not offended by all the dumb blonde jokes because 
I know I'm not dumb and I'm also not blonde. - Dolly Parton

Nobody can make you feel inferior 
without your permission. - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Bren S.

Someone does not want to go into the Veterinary Exam Room lol


----------



## Bren S.

Definitely shouldn't mess with Roosters...


----------



## koolmnbv

Love the dollly parton quote intinst. She has some good ones


----------



## sjc

Some of those car pics are incredible. Talk about being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Not to brag: but I got the numbers thing immediately...some of those girls


Spoiler



asses


 look plastic...literally.

Intinst you're the best.


----------



## koolmnbv

Someone please explain the #'ers thing. I really dont get it.


----------



## intinst

Hair color, the Dolly quote is a clue.


----------



## intinst

A frog telephones the Psychic Hotline and is told, 
"You are going to meet a beautiful young girl who will want to know everything about you."

The frog says, "This is great! Will I meet her at a party, or what?"

"No," says the psychic. "Next semester in her biology class."


----------



## koolmnbv

intinst said:


> Hair color, the Dolly quote is a clue.


hmm ok I get it now!    Thanks for holding my hand along on that one.


----------



## intinst

INSTRUCTIONS FOR GIVING YOUR CAT A PILL 

1. Pick cat up and cradle it in the crook of your left arm as if holding a baby. Position right forefinger and thumb on either side of cat's mouth and gently apply pressure to cheeks while holding pill in right hand. As cat opens mouth, pop pill into mouth. Allow cat to close mouth and swallow. 

2. Retrieve pill from floor and cat from behind sofa. Cradle cat in left arm and repeat process. 

3. Retrieve cat from bedroom, and throw soggy pill away. Take new pill from foil wrap, cradle cat in left arm holding rear paws tightly with lef hand. Force jaws open and push pill to back of mouth with right forefinger. Hold mouth shut for a count of 10. 

4. Retrieve pill from goldfish bowl and cat from top of wardrobe. Call spouse from garden. 

5. Kneel on floor with cat wedged firmly between knees, holding front and rear paws. Ignore low growls emitted by cat. Get spouse to hold cat's head firmly with one hand while forcing wooden ruler into mouth. Drop pill down ruler and rub cat's throat vigorously. 

6. Retrieve cat from curtain rail, get another pill from foil wrap. Make note to buy new ruler and repair curtains. Carefully sweep shattered figurines from hearth and set to one side for gluing later. 

7. Wrap cat in large towel and get spouse to lie on cat with its head just visible from below spouse's armpit. Put pill in end of drinking straw, force cat's mouth open with pencil and blow down drinking straw. 

8. Check label to make sure pill not harmful to humans, drink glass of water to take taste away. Apply band-aid to spouse's forearm and remove blood from carpet with cold water and soap. 

9. Retrieve cat from neighbor's shed. Get another pill. Place cat in cupboard and close door onto neck to leave head showing. Force mouth open with dessert spoon. Flick pill down throat with elastic band. 

10. Fetch screwdriver from garage and put door back on hinges. Apply cold compress to cheek and check records for date of last tetanus shot. Throw T-shirt away and fetch new one from bedroom. 

11. Ring fire brigade to retrieve cat from tree across the road. Apologize to neighbor who crashed into fence while swerving to avoid cat. Take last pill from foil wrap. 

12. Tie cat's front paws to rear paws with garden twine and bind tightly to leg of dining table. Find heavy duty pruning gloves from shed. Force cat's mouth open with small spanner. Push pill into mouth followed by large piece of fillet steak. Hold head vertically and pour 1/2 pint of water down throat to wash pill down. 

13. Get spouse to drive you to emergency room; sit quietly while doctor stitches fingers and forearm and removes pill remnants from right eye. Stop by furniture shop on way home to order new table. 

14. Arrange for vet to make a housecall.


----------



## intinst

Ten years on a deserted island
A man is stranded on a desert island, all alone for ten years. One day, he sees a speck in the horizon. He thinks to himself, "It's not a ship." The speck gets a little closer and he thinks, "It's not a boat." The speck gets even closer and he thinks, "It's not a raft." Then, out of the surf comes this gorgeous blonde woman, wearing a wet suit and scuba gear. She comes up to the guy and says, "How long has it been since you've had a cigarette?"

"Ten years!", he says.

She reaches over and unzips a waterproof pocket on her left sleeve and pulls out a pack of fresh cigarettes. 

He takes one, lights it, takes a long drag, and says, "Man, oh man! Is that good!" 

Then she asked, "How long has it been since you've had a drink of whiskey?" 

He replies, "Ten years!" 

She reaches over, unzips her waterproof pocket on her right sleeve, pulls out a flask and gives it to him. 

He takes a long swig and says, "Wow, that's fantastic!" 

Then she starts unzipping a longer zipper that runs down the front of her wet suit and she says to him, "And how long has it been since you've had some real fun?" 

And the man replies, "Wow! Don't tell me that you've got golf clubs in there!"


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> some of those girls
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> asses
> 
> 
> look plastic...literally.


You know, I was looking at those, considering how many hours a day of working out it would take me to get there.... and for what? To get a job as a B-list photo model? Nah, I think I'll stick with my limited workouts and "non-plastic" glutes.


----------



## sjc

> You know, I was looking at those, considering how many hours a day of working out it would take me to get there.... and for what? To get a job as a B-list photo model? Nah, I think I'll stick with my limited workouts and "non-plastic" glutes.


I've grown accustom to my saddlebags


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Keep your head above water and hope for the best.


OMG -- that is just the most adorable picture!!!


----------



## intinst

Lovely, just lovely. Great pic.


----------



## intinst

Bet UPS *loves * this pic from an ad!


----------



## intinst

Lucky little pig


----------



## intinst

And there's even a lifeguard!


----------



## intinst

The General Lee goes "green" for our times...


----------



## drenee

The cat and the pill.....OMG...tears are rolling down my face...I choked on my coffee...and I cannot stop laughing.  
Intinst, please do not stop providing our laughs for the day.  Although we may need to add a warning at the top about reading and spitting your drink/food onto the computer screen.  
Thank you so very much.
deb


----------



## koolmnbv

I agree with Deb I love coming here to check it out!


----------



## koolmnbv

ohh and a food/drink-spitting warning might be neccessary LOL


----------



## intinst

Sometimes even if you are big and bad,
you still have to eat a little crow...


----------



## geoffthomas

Now that is just too funny.


----------



## intinst

Knock, Knock! 
Who's there? 
Al
Al who?
Al E. Gator!


----------



## intinst

No word about meter rates...


----------



## intinst

Coming or going?


----------



## intinst

Speaking of coming or going...


----------



## intinst

Tsk, tsk, tsk! Some jobs are best left to professionals
The log is supposed to go in the back!


----------



## intinst

Think I'd shut the door and 
move up a few steps...


----------



## koolmnbv

im actually scared for the lighthouse guy. That can't be safe


----------



## intinst

Well, I tried!


----------



## intinst

Say you are a ******* 
and say you a need a Limo...


----------



## intinst

Know Just how they feel...


----------



## intinst

My daughter is your reward
Once there was a millionaire, who collected live alligators.
He kept them in the pool in back of his mansion. 
The millionaire also had a beautiful daughter who was single. 
One day he decides to throw a huge party, and during the party he announces, 
"My dear guests . . . I have a proposition to every man here. 
I will give one million dollars or my daughter to the man who can 
swim across this pool full of alligators and emerge alive!"

As soon as he finished his last word, there was the sound of a large splash!! 
There was one guy in the pool swimming with all he could and screaming out of fear. 
The crowd cheered him on as he kept stroking as though he was running for his life. 
Finally, he made it to the other side with only a torn shirt and some minor injuries. 
The millionaire was impressed.

He said, "My boy that was incredible! Fantastic! I didn't think it could be done! 
Well I must keep my end of the bargain. Do you want my daughter or the one million dollars?"

The guy says, "Listen, I don't want your money, nor do I want your daughter! 
I want the person who pushed me in that water


----------



## intinst

Problems from the start

John got off the elevator on the 50th floor and nervously knocked on 
his blind date's door. She opened it and was as beautiful 
and charming as everyone had said.

"I'll be ready in a few minutes," she said. 
"Why don't you play with Spot, my dog, while you're waiting?" 
He does wonderful tricks. He rolls over, shakes hands, sits up 
and if you make a hoop with your arms, he'll jump through."

The dog followed John onto the balcony and started rolling over. 
John made a hoop with his arms and Spot jumped through--over the balcony railing. 
Just then John's date walked out.

"Isn't Spot the cutest, happiest dog you've ever seen?"

"To tell the the truth, " he replied, "Spot seemed a little depressed to me!"


----------



## intinst

A staged wedding to bust dealers
As supposedly reported on CNN:

Undercover police, staging the wedding of "a drug kingpin's daughter", 
let it be known on the street that dealers were "invited" (i. e. Expected to attend).

The bride and groom were police, as was the band, bartender, 
and about half the guests. The band playing at the wedding was "S. P. O. C." 
(COPS, backwards), and the wedding went through the full ceremony, including the dancing afterward.

The long-sought dealers were arrested after the "band" took their break. 
The last song the band played before taking its break? "I Fought The Law, And The Law Won"


----------



## intinst

Finding perfect men
At a local coffee bar, a young woman was expounding on 
her idea of the perfect mate to some of her friends.
"The man I marry must be a shining light amongst company. 
He must be musical. Tell jokes. Sing. And stay home at night!"

An old granny overheard and spoke up, 
"Honey, if that's all you want, get a TV!"


----------



## intinst

Talented,but...


----------



## intinst

Give me a break,
Give me a break,
Break me of a piece 
of that Kit Kat bar...


----------



## intinst

Should have read the sign:


----------



## intinst

For Doggie kisses:


----------



## intinst

I guess Brown is still standing, so they get the knockout.


----------



## intinst

It's an OK bike, but maybe too much security


----------



## intinst

It just really wasn't your day to drive:


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Lucky little pig


sjc, what were you saying about plastic.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> sjc, what were you saying about plastic.....


Heeey, what's wrong with plastic? What pig?


----------



## sjc

Plastic...who me?...lol.

GUYS: (as in all, not just guys)  This thread and these posts have made my day.  I had THE SHI_TIEST rotten day from start to finish.  A good dose of this was the fix I needed.  THANKS.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Plastic...who me?...lol.
> 
> GUYS: (as in all, not just guys) This thread and these posts have made my day. I had THE SHI_TIEST rotten day from start to finish. A good dose of this was the fix I needed. THANKS.


Well thanks for STARTING it!!


----------



## sjc

> Well thanks for STARTING it!!


So glad I did...it really does add a nice finish to the day. I so look forward to it every day.
Love the jokes
The pics
The people

Tomorrow, when I'm less aggrevated, I'll tell you what made my day so crappy. Not now, because I'm still too steamed and I'm trying to come down from that and relax, so I can hopefully get some sleep.


----------



## Susan in VA

<sending sjc a cyber-footrub>


----------



## sjc

Thanks Susan; careful though, I'm ticklish!!

(Also, Susan...I responded to one of your posts, I felt I had to jump in, I'd had enough...couldn't stand the bashing of us regulars anymore. You were so right in everything you said) INTIST you may want to go read it too. BRENDAN: Thanks for having our backs with the thread below.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12193.msg234806.html#msg234806


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Thanks Susan; careful though, I'm ticklish!!


I'm good at footrubs! (My record is 2 hours and 20 minutes )



sjc said:


> (Also, Susan...I responded to one of your posts, I felt I had to jump in, I'd had enough..


That's pretty much why I added my long post -- just couldn't stand it anymore. As someone said though, it had the fascination of a train wreck, so it was hard to ignore...


----------



## sjc

2 HOURS 20 MINUTES: Holy Crap Batman!!

(are we talking foot rub...lol.) If my husband gave me that kind of foot rub; I'd give "him" _2 hours and 20 minutes_...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> 2 HOURS 20 MINUTES: Holy Crap Batman!!
> 
> (are we talking foot rub...lol.) If my husband gave me that kind of foot rub; I'd give "him" _2 hours and 20 minutes_...lol.


Yes, we are indeed talking purely and exclusively foot rub for that time.


Spoiler



(At least on that particular day. )


----------



## sjc

ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## intinst

In response to a thread in the Bazaar:










Sorry, guess that is just how it is


----------



## intinst

There are actually two companies selling and 
perfecting this product. In case of catastrophic 
failure of the aircraft, a chute can be deployed that 
will bring down the cabin in one piece. 
Should become a small airplane standard and a life saver.


----------



## intinst

Caption says it all:


----------



## intinst

A Cat tastrophe!


----------



## intinst

Gee, all I ever get stopped by is a lousy ole train.


----------



## intinst

Not exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## intinst

Some days even the "cute" have trouble...


----------



## intinst

Looks like they'll be there a while.


----------



## intinst

very odd picture


----------



## intinst

Constantly complaining about the temperature
A customer was bothering the waiter in a restaurant. 
First, he asked that the air conditioning be turned up 
because he was too hot, then he asked it be turned down 
cause he was too cold, and so on for about half an hour.

Surprisingly, the waiter was very patient, he walked back 
and forth and never once got angry. So finally, a second 
customer asked him why he didn't throw out the pest.

"Oh, I really don't care or mind," said the waiter with a smile. 
"We don't even have an air conditioner."


----------



## intinst

Studying the twinkies
In an effort to clarify questions about the purported durability 
and unusual physical characteristics of Twinkies, 
we subjected the Hostess snack logs to the following experiments:

Exposure

A Twinkie was left on a window ledge for 4 days, during which 
time an inch and a half of rain fell. Many flies were observed 
crawling across the Twinkie's surface, but contrary to hypothesis, 
birds, even pigeons, avoided this potential source of substance. 
Despite the rain and prolonged exposure to the sun, the Twinkie 
retained its original color and form. When removed, the Twinkie 
was found to be substantially dehydrated. Cracked open, it was 
observed to have taken on the consistency of industrial foam insulation; 
the filling however, retained its advertised "creaminess"

Radiation

A Twinkie was placed in a conventional microwave oven, which was 
set for precisely 4 minutes - the approximate cooking time of bacon. 
After 20 seconds, the oven began to emit the Twinkie's rich, characteristic 
aroma of artificial butter. After one minute, this aroma began to resemble 
the acrid smell of burning rubber. The experiment was aborted after 
2 minutes 10 seconds when thick, foul smoke began billowing from the 
top of the oven. A second Twinkie was subjected to the same experiment; 
this Twinkie leaked molten white filling. When cooled, this now epoxylike 
filling bonded the Twinkie to its plate, defying gravity: it was removed 
only upon application of a butter knife. Extreme Force

A Twinkie was dropped from a ninth-floor window, a fall of approximately 120 feet. 
It landed right side up, then bounced onto its back. The expected "splatter" effect 
was not observed. Indeed, the only discernible damage to the Twinkie was a narrow 
fissure on its underside; otherwise, the Twinkie remained structurally intact.

Extreme Cold

A Twinkie was placed in a conventional freezer for 24 hours. 
Upon removal, the Twinkie was not found to be frozen solid, 
but its physical properties had noticeably "slowed". The filling 
was found to be the approximate consistency of acrylic paint, 
while exhibiting the mercurylike property of not adhering to 
practically any surface. It was noticed the Twinkie had generously 
absorbed the freezer odors.

Extreme Heat

A Twinkie was exposed to a gas flame for 2 minutes. 
While the Twinkie smoked and blackened and the filling in 
one of its "cream holes" boiled, the Twinkie did not catch fire. 
It did, however produce the same "burning rubber" aroma 
noticed in the irradiation experiment.

Immersion

A Twinkie was dropped into a large bucket filled with water, 
the Twinkie floated momentarily, then began to list and sink. 
Viscous yellow tendrils ran off its lower half, possibly consisting 
of a water-soluble artificial coloring. After 2 hours, the Twinkie 
bloated substantially. Its coloring was now a very pale tan - in 
contrast to the yellow, urine-like water that surrounded it. 
The Twinkie bobbed when touched, and had a gelatinous texture. 
After 72 hours, the Twinkie had increased roughly 200 percent of 
its original size. The water had turned opaque, and a small, 
fan-shaped spray of filling had leaked from one of the "cream holes". 
Unfortunately, efforts to remove the Twinkie for further analysis were 
abandoned when, under light pressure the Twinkie disintegrated into 
an amorphous cloud of debris. A distinctly sour odor was noted.

Summary of Results

The Twinkie's survival of a 120-foot drop, along with some of the unusual 
phenomena associated with the "creamy filling" and artificial coloring, 
should give pause to those observers who would unequivocally categorize 
the Twinkie as "food". Further clinical inquiry is required before any definite conclusions can be drawn.

Reprinted from SPY Magazine, July 1989


----------



## intinst

Purchasing a turkey
A lady was picking through the frozen turkeys at the grocery store, but couldn't find one big enough for her family.

She asked a stock boy, "Do these turkeys get any bigger?"

The stock boy replied, "No ma'am, they're dead."


----------



## intinst

I have a dog like that, if he sees his pink ball, that's all he can think about.


----------



## intinst

Some people have a hard time adapting to new technologies...


----------



## intinst

For the Guys, Topless chick on the beach


----------



## sjc

> Constantly complaining about the temperature
> A customer was bothering the waiter in a restaurant.
> First, he asked that the air conditioning be turned up
> because he was too hot, then he asked it be turned down
> cause he was too cold, and so on for about half an hour.
> 
> Surprisingly, the waiter was very patient, he walked back
> and forth and never once got angry. So finally, a second
> customer asked him why he didn't throw out the pest.
> 
> "Oh, I really don't care or mind," said the waiter with a smile.
> "We don't even have an air conditioner."


That reminds me of the scene in a great movie; RETURN TO ME:

Minnie Driver is a waitress and the picky picky annoying customer, with a shrill laugh,wanted a specific bottled water, served a certain way, with a straw. Minnie (aka Gracie) went in the back opened a premium bottle of water; dumped it out down the drain and refilled it with tap water and stuck in a straw.

I died laughing at that scene. (Great movie rent it.)


----------



## sjc

Hey all:  Won't be around for a couple days.  Going to New York with my sister-in-law.  She won a 2 day trip and tickets to David Cook at Times Square.  I'm her invited guest.

Keep my beloved infinity thread running, can't wait to check its progress when I return. 

Wish the New York Kindle meet-up was tomorrow...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

Have fun!!


----------



## Lynn

Got these in an email, some may have already been posted here already.

Only in America .......do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the store to get their prescriptions while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.

Only in America....do people order double cheeseburgers, large fries, and a diet coke.

Only in America......do banks leave both doors open and then chain the pens to the counters..

Only in America.....do we leave cars worth thousands of dollars in the driveway and put our useless junk in the garage.

Only in America.....do they have drive-up ATM machines with Braille lettering.

EVER WONDER ....
Why women can’t put on mascara with their mouth closed?

Why is ' abbreviated ' such a long word?

If flying is so safe, why do they call the airport the terminal? 

Why are they called apartments when they are all stuck together? 

Why don't sheep shrink when it rains? 

You know that indestructible black box that is used on airplanes? Why don't they make the whole plane out of that stuff?! 

Why didn't Noah swat those two mosquitoes? 

Why is the time of day with the slowest traffic called rush hour? 

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food? 

Why is the man who invests all your money called a broker? 

Why is lemon juice made with artificial flavor, and dishwashing liquid made with real lemons?

Why is it that doctors call what they do ' practice ' ? 

Lynn L


----------



## intinst

Helping your father
A clergyman walking down a country lane and sees a young farmer 
struggling to load hay back onto a cart after it had fallen off.

"You look hot, my son," said the cleric. 
"why don't you rest a moment, and I'll give you a hand."

"No thanks," said the young man.

"My father wouldn't like it."

"Don't be silly," the minister said.

"Everyone is entitled to a break. 
Come and have a drink of water."

Again the young man protested that his father would be upset. 
Losing his patience, the clergyman said, "Your father must be a real slave driver. 
Tell me where I can find him and I'll give him a piece of my mind!"

"Well," replied the young farmer, "he's under the load of hay."


----------



## intinst

Dem' smart city folk
A man from the city is out plowing his field and 
gets his tractor stuck in the wet ground.
A farmer driving by stops his truck and walks to the 
fence to call over the city feller. 
You need a mule to plow such wet ground he says.

"Where can I buy one?" he is asked.

Well, I just happened to have one for 100 dollars he says.

"I'll take him," says the other man as he counts out the money.

I can't bring him over today. I don't work on Sunday morrow OK?

"Sure."
The next day the truck pulls up and the old farmer gets out. 
He says, "sorry, bad news."
I went out after breakfeast and the mule was dead.

The city feller says just give me my money back then.

"Can't, spent it already!"

"Well... unload the mule then."

"What ya gonna do with him?"

"Raffle him off!"

"Naw, ya cant raffle off a dead mule!"

"Just watch me us! City fellers know a few tricks."
One month goes by and the city feller and farmer 
run into each other at the barber shop.

"What did ya do with that dead mule?"

"Raffled him off, sold 100 tickets at two dollars each and made 98 dollars profit."

"Didn't anyone complain?" 

"Just the guy who won so I gave him his two dollars back!"


----------



## intinst

A lesson about blood flow and circulation
A teacher was giving a lesson on the circulation of the blood. Trying to make the matter clearer, he said: "Now, students, if I stood on my head the blood, as you know, would run into it, and I should turn red in the face." 

"Yes, sir," the boys said. 

"Then why is it that while I am standing upright in the ordinary position the blood doesn't run into my feet?" 

A little fellow shouted, "'It's because yer feet ain't empty."


----------



## intinst

A lecture about English
A linguistics professor was lecturing to his English class one day. "In English," he said, "A double negative forms a positive. In some languages, though, such as Russian, a double negative is still a negative. However, there is no language wherein a double positive can form a negative."

A voice from the back of the room piped up, "Yeah, right."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

For the grammarians:


----------



## intinst

Well, at least they got a parking spot near the beach.


----------



## intinst

Here I come to save the day...


----------



## intinst

No witty caption required for this picture, for the guys, Jessica Alba.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

For the fashionable ladies ( I guess or guys) in wet weather, Look good and stay dry.
Sort of like a force field under your umbrella.


----------



## intinst

Ultimate "drag and drop"


----------



## intinst

Yum, bacon.


----------



## intinst

Do you use Firefox?


----------



## intinst

Which came first?






















******* Highrise The William Jefferson Clinton Presidential Library


----------



## intinst

Very few people get this happy about a clean car:


----------



## intinst

Miranda Kerr in a bikini, guys, do I need to say more?


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days when 
you can't do anything with it?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Miranda Kerr in a bikini, guys, do I need to say more?


Is anyone else wondering why she is wearing a bikini and stiletto heels in what appears to be _snow_?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Is anyone else wondering why she is wearing a bikini and stiletto heels in what appears to be _snow_?


I belive that is ocean foam beind her, Had to look several times to see past the obvious, though.


----------



## intinst

Makes you wonder how it got out of the parking lot.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I belive that is ocean foam beind her, Had to look several times to see past the obvious, though.


Could be.... Now if _I_ wore five-inch stilettos to the beach I'd be a laughing stock. Life's not fair.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Could be.... Now if _I_ wore five-inch stilettos to the beach I'd be a laughing stock. Life's not fair.


Maybe you could wear these...


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Great engineering, the surveyer might 
need a little more training


----------



## intinst

Another "bikini picture:


----------



## intinst

colorful airplane:


----------



## intinst

Is this a "girly" car?


----------



## intinst

somtimes there are reasons for signs:


----------



## intinst

Hate to do his (or her) laundry:


----------



## intinst

Lovely picture, wish I had taken it:


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Lovely picture, wish I had taken it:


I wish you had taken it, too. Then you could tell us where this beautiful scene was located. (Hmm. Maybe you know.)


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> I wish you had taken it, too. Then you could tell us where this beautiful scene was located. (Hmm. Maybe you know.)


Nope, Just found the pic on the web. Realy nice picture, though.


----------



## intinst

A guy is taking a walk and sees a frog on the side of the road. 
As he comes closer, the frog starts to talk. 'Kiss me and I will turn into a princess.' 
The guy picks the frog up and puts it in his pocket.

The frog starts shouting, 'Hey! Didn't you hear me? I'm a Princess. Just kiss me and I will be yours.' 
The guy takes the frog out of his pocket and smiles at it and puts it back.

The frog is really frustrated. 'I don't get it. Why won't you kiss me? I will turn into a beautiful princess and do anything you ask.'

The guy says, 'Look, I'm a computer geek. I don't have time for girls.
But a talking frog is cool!'


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Cindy416 said:


> I wish you had taken it, too. Then you could tell us where this beautiful scene was located. (Hmm. Maybe you know.)


OMG! That's my backyard! Blush, blush. You shouldn't have... I planted those trees only last spring. Didn't they turn out well?


----------



## intinst

A  man is in bed with his wife when there is a rat-a-tat-tat on the door.
He rolls over and looks at his clock, and it's half past three in the morning.
"I'm not getting out of bed at this time," he thinks, and rolls over. Then, a
louder knock follows.
"Aren't you going to answer that?" says his wife.
So he drags himself out of bed and goes downstairs. He opens the door and
there is man standing at the door. It didn't take the homeowner long to
realize the man was drunk.
"Hi there," slurs the stranger. "Can you give me a push??"
"No, get lost. It's half past three. I was in bed," says the man and slams the
door. He goes back up to bed and tells his wife what happened and she
says, "Dave, that wasn't very nice of you.
Remember that night we broke down in the pouring rain on the way to pick
the kids up from the baby sitter and you had to knock on that man's house
to get us started again? What would have happened if he'd told us to get
lost??"
"But the guy was drunk," says the husband.
"It doesn't matter," says the wife. "He needs our help and it would be the
right thing to help him." So the husband gets out of bed again, gets dressed
and goes downstairs.
He opens the door, and not being able to see the stranger anywhere he
shouts, "Hey, do you still want a push??"
And he hears a voice cry out, "Yeah, please."
So, still being unable to see the stranger he shouts, "Where are you?"
And the stranger replies, "I'm over here, on your swing."


----------



## Susan in VA

a new avatar pic!  what's the story behind it, intinst?


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> a new avatar pic! what's the story behind it, intinst?


Just another summertime picture with the added advantage of the two hearts, loonlover and I have been together for 39 years and I liked it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Just another summertime picture with the added advantage of the two hearts, loonlover and I have been together for 39 years and I liked it.


39 years, wow. Hard to see the detail on my small screen so I wasn't sure whether maybe the two of you had drawn these hearts on the beach yourselves.


----------



## intinst

No, but we could have. Best friends since Oct of 70 and married since July of 71.


----------



## intinst

What is your name?
Walking through Chinatown, a tourist is fascinated with all the Chinese 
restaurants, shops, signs and banners. He turns a corner and sees a 
building with the sign, "Hans Olaffsen's Laundry." 

"Hans Olaffsen?", he muses. "How in hell does that fit in here?" 
So he walks into the shop and sees an old Chinese gentleman behind the counter. 

The tourist asks, "How did this place get a name like 
'Hans Olaffsen's Laundry?'" The old man answers, "Is name of owner." 

The tourist asks, "Well, who and where is the owner?" "Me...is right here," replies the old man. 

"You? How did you ever get a name like Hans Olaffsen?" 

"Is simple," says the old man. "Many, many year ago when come to this country, 
was stand in line at Documentation Center. Man in front was big blonde Swede. 
Lady look at him and go, 'What your name?' He say,'Hans Olaffsen.' 
Then she look at me and go, 'What your name?'" 

"I say Sem Ting."


----------



## intinst

I am going to shop
"Cash, check or charge?" 
I asked after folding items the woman wished to purchase. 
As she fumbled for her wallet I notice a remote control for a television set in her purse.

"Do you always carry your TV remote?" I asked.

"No," she replied. "But my husband refused to come shopping with me, 
so I figured this was the most evil thing I could do to him."


----------



## intinst

Visiting a barber

A man enters a barber shop for a shave. 
While the barber is foaming him up, he mentions the problems he 
has getting a close shave around the cheeks.

"I have just the thing," says the barber taking a small 
wooden ball from a nearby drawer. 
"Just place this between your cheek and gum."

The client places the ball in his mouth and the barber proceeds 
with the closest shave the man has ever experienced. 
After a few strokes the client asks in garbled speech.

"And what if I swallow it?"

"No problem," says the barber. 
"Just bring it back tomorrow like everyone else does."


----------



## intinst

Where are you from?
The cowboy lay sprawled across three entire seats in the posh Amarillo theatre. 
When the usher came by and noticed this he whispered to the cowboy, 
"Sorry, sir, but you're only allowed one seat." The cowboy groaned but didn't budge. 
The usher became more impatient. "Sir, if you don't get up from there, 
I'm going to have to call the manager. The cowboy just groaned.

The usher marched briskly back up the aisle. 
In a moment he returned with the manager. Together the two of them tried repeatedly 
to move the cowboy, but with no success. Finally, they summoned the police. 
The cop surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy, what's you're name?"

"Sam," the cowboy moaned.

"Where ya from, Sam?"

With pain in his voice Sam replied.... "The balcony."


----------



## intinst

A missing person
Recently, a distraught wife went to the local police station, 
along with her next-door neighbor, to report that her husband was missing. 
The policeman asked for a description of the missing man.

The wife said, "He is 35 years old, 6-foot 4-inches, 
has dark eyes, dark wavy hair, an athletic build, weighs 185 pounds, 
is soft-spoken, and is good to the children."

The next-door neighbor protested, "Your husband is 5-foot 8-inches, 
chubby, bald, has a big mouth, and is mean to your children."

The wife replied, "Yes, but who wants HIM back?"


----------



## LindaW

I know you don't clean your monitor screen very often and it is hard to do the inside, so click here.

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## intinst

LindaW said:


> I know you don't clean your monitor screen very often and it is hard to do the inside, so click here.
> 
> http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


Thanks, monitor is much better now!


----------



## intinst

Another girly vehicle:


----------



## intinst

would be disconcerting:


----------



## intinst

I really do not know how to caption this:


----------



## intinst

Really, teacher, please let me explain!


----------



## intinst

Ouch! Tackle by wedgie!


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is a pink sweater.
Wanta make somtin' of it?


----------



## intinst

different definition than the one I use...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Yes, it is a pink sweater.
> Wanta make somtin' of it?


Oh, he's so cute....


----------



## intinst

Perhaps the SPCA needs to be involved.


----------



## intinst

Wait a few years and the expression will change...


----------



## intinst

If life gives you lemons, make lemonade:


----------



## intinst

Now aren't you sorry?


----------



## intinst

Nope, wasn't me! Never touched it!


----------



## intinst

Going to be hard to explain to the insurance adjuster.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And Good Night, Mrs. Calabash, Wherever you are!


----------



## intinst

Mine! Mine! Mine!
(must be some terrier in him)


----------



## intinst

Now which dog is yours?


----------



## intinst

Dog and owner have far more patience than I ever will.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Nope, wasn't me! Never touched it!


This is great! One of my cats looked like that once. You know those little bottles of food coloring that come four to a box (red, blue, green, yellow) in little squeeze bottles? I had left the bottles on the kitchen counter, and my cats thought they were great toys. I found the yellow one on the floor, intact. The green one was one room away; it had had the cap removed, but none spilled. But the blue one had been opened and then enthusiastically played with.... Chocolate Chip had blue paws and a blue chin for a month (normally white!) until it either wore off or the fur grew out. Scarily, this is now about eight years ago, and I have still not found the red bottle.

Another time she slept on an orange highlighter pen which I had not re-capped, and had an orange tummy for quite some time.


----------



## vwkitten

I wonder how many eggs they broke before he "got it."


----------



## intinst

Hey! I thought you couldn't...


----------



## intinst

So that's why they are called that


----------



## intinst

Pi, anyone?


----------



## intinst

For Sugar, (as suggested by her signature line)


----------



## intinst

I know my DW often feels this way


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## intinst

The horrible truth behind the Pillsbury Doughboy story:


----------



## intinst

this is very hard:


----------



## intinst

History repeating itself?


----------



## intinst

When Matadors get old:


----------



## intinst

cruelty of the natural world.


----------



## intinst

Smart Kid


----------



## intinst

Do You?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## intinst

Are you sure?


----------



## intinst

Work, dangit, work!


----------



## intinst

Lettering and pinstriping, 
it's good to be versitile!


----------



## intinst

Everyone is always trying to save a little time...


----------



## intinst

Ewwww!


----------



## intinst

Might need a little more work before trying that again.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll pass on tasting the chicken.


----------



## intinst

bet the dog brings in more money


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh?


----------



## intinst

'nuff said.


----------



## intinst

Maybe should have moved the car?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I've felt this way before...


----------



## intinst

Nah neh nah neh nahhh nah


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Never trust pigeons


----------



## intinst

Golf, Ladies?


----------



## intinst

You can take your "Mush!" and put it...


----------



## intinst

The other fairy tale.


----------



## intinst

Hey, you don't need to yell, I'm right here.


----------



## intinst

Oompa, loompa, doom-pi-ty do!


----------



## intinst

Men are easily distracted:


----------



## intinst

Our sleep number is d-o-g


----------



## intinst

Almost, almost, almost, almost!


----------



## intinst

So tired... must sleep...


----------



## intinst

A woman went to her doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, 
but after about 4 minutes in the examination room, she burst out screaming 
and ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped her and asked what the problem 
was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room. 
The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? 
Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, 
and you told her she was pregnant?" The new doctor smiled smugly as he 
continued to write on his clipboard. "Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"


----------



## intinst

Miss Jones had been giving her second-grade students a lesson on science. 
She had explained about magnets and showed how they would pick up nails 
and other bits of iron. Now it was question time, and she asked, "My name 
begins with the letter 'M' and I pick up things. What am I?" 
A little boy on the front row proudly said, "You're a mother!"


----------



## intinst

A school teacher injured his back and had to wear a plaster cast around the 
upper part of his body. It fit under his shirt and was not noticeable at all. 
On the first day of the term, still with the cast under his shirt, he found 
himself assigned to the toughest students in school. Walking confidently 
into the rowdy classroom, he opened the window as wide as possible and 
then busied himself with desk work. When a strong breeze made his tie flap, 
he took the desk stapler and stapled the tie to his chest. 
He had no trouble with discipline that term.


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh!


----------



## intinst

Not the way it is supposed to work


----------



## intinst

Poor Bob.


----------



## intinst

An English teacher often wrote little notes on student essays. 
She was working late one night, and as the hours passed, her 
handwriting deteriorated. The next day a student came to her 
after class with his essay she had corrected. "I can't make out 
this comment you wrote on my paper." The teacher took the paper, 
and after squinting at it for a minute, sheepishly replied, 
"It says that you need to write more legibly!"


----------



## intinst

A drill sergeant had just chewed out one of his cadets, 
and as he was walking away, he turned to the cadet and said, 
"I guess when I die you'll come and dance on my grave." 
The cadet replied, "Not me, Sarge...no sir! I promised myself 
that when I got out of the Army I'd never stand in another line!"


----------



## intinst

ooh, cold,cold,cold!


----------



## intinst

BEEP!


----------



## intinst

Always proofread, no matter how short the message.


----------



## intinst

It's going to be a long night...


----------



## intinst

You know you are getting up in years when...


----------



## intinst

One Stop Shopping?


----------



## intinst

Oooops!


----------



## intinst

Getting very lonely here.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Getting very lonely here.


trust me, lots of people are reading your postings, but it's a bit hard to compete!


----------



## intinst

You're saying I talk too much, right?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> You're saying I talk too much, right?


No, you just find all the cool stuff first.


----------



## intinst

As long as no one thinks I want this thread all to myself, OK.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> As long as no one thinks I want this thread all to myself, OK.


I promise to visit everyday, okay? I'll try and post something, will that make you feel better?


----------



## intinst

Well, I guess whatever works, but I 
don't believe I'd of tried that one.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I promise to visit everyday, okay? I'll try and post something, will that make you feel better?


As long as you promise.


----------



## intinst

That's one gone piece of of pop corn.


----------



## intinst

Who you lookin' at, bub?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a motto for IRS collections...


----------



## intinst

You can fool some of the people some of the time,
You can fool some of the people all of the time...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> As long as you promise.


any day i have computer access, i will post.


----------



## intinst

There has always been a problem 
with contractors and blueprints.


----------



## intinst

Suppose you were an idiot, and suppose you were 
a member of Congress; but I repeat myself. 
Mark Twain


----------



## telracs

"I have come to the conclusion that one useless man is called a disgrace
That two are called a law firm
And that three or more become a Congress" _1776_


----------



## intinst

Yoda, kicking back 
between scenes


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and park there, 
they don't really mean it.


----------



## Susan in VA

this one isn't funny, but I thought it was cool...

intinst posted the word "musk" in the Infinity Word Association thread, and I realized I had no idea what that was made from other than that it came from some animal. I was thinking of musk-oxen, maybe. So I checked Wikipedia...

Turns out that it comes from a kind of deer, and that to obtain the gland that contains this substance the deer is killed. Since this kind of deer is now endangered and protected, reputable and legal sources now only sell synthetic musk.

Synthetic musk comes in three main kinds. Two of them have been found to be carcinogenic. The scent of the third is imperceptible to about half of all people, due to some chemical peculiarity. So it sounds as though a new substance is needed... any chemists here that need a new project? 

What's unique about the stuff is not only that a tiny amount goes a _very_ long way, but that people perceive and describe the scent in widely differing ways. "Animal-like" and "like baby skin" were two I recall reading.

OK, maybe you don't care, but I found this fascinating. Learn something new on (or through) KB every day... thanks intinst.


----------



## intinst

KindleBoards, taking over the world one Kindle at a time.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sometimes I am very content where I am








Sometimes I am a little confused








And sometimes I LOL!


----------



## sjc

I'm back.  The posts while I was gone are great.  Like the new avatar Intinst...39 wow!  I thought I was doing well with 30 (24 married).

NY was a blast.  The David cook concert was phenomenal.  Stayed in the heart of Times Square at the W on the 54Th floor; view was amazing.  Awesome time.

THE BEST:  There was a fellow Kindler on the trainride home.  He and his wife had a K1.  Told them about these boards...hope they join.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Well, I guess whatever works, but I
> don't believe I'd of tried that one.


Okay this one can be re-posted to the gross stories thread! Intinst - don't stop finding and posting these jokes and pictures - I love reading them (even though I don't contribute anything besides laughing and snorting).


----------



## intinst

HEY, YOU!!
Want to buy a fish?


----------



## intinst

The sacrifices we make to blend in and 
move up in the corporate world...


----------



## intinst

Now, I am ready to enter the body building competition


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> this one isn't funny, but I thought it was cool...
> OK, maybe you don't care, but I found this fascinating. Learn something new on (or through) KB every day... thanks intinst.


I care, Miss Susan. That is very interesting and cool. Now for something really uncool and unfascinating, but related none-the-less. Ambergris: found in the intestines of sperm whales. Waxy, sweet and pungent odor. Used as a fixative in fine perfumes. It supposedly allows easy expelling of hard objects such as giant squid beaks in the digestive system... OUCH!! If the object is too large to pass naturally, it is expelled through the mouth and floats onto the beaches where it is collected and sold, reputedly (Your Word) for tidy sums. Thus there is some actual truth to the tale that fine perfume is made of


Spoiler



whale vomit


. Just so's you know.


----------



## sjc

Brendan:  That is ever so attractive.  At least I'm consistant:  I only wear the same two whale vomits over and over.


----------



## telracs




----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> Ambergris: [.....] Used as a fixative in fine perfumes.


Interesting... that was the chief use for musk too. Makes you wonder just how much perfume they used in the centuries before Endangered Species Acts.

('Course those were the centuries before deodorant too, so maybe that explains it. )


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


>


Cool, is it a tree house?


----------



## intinst

This is one of those gender things, 
women notice that there is a large 
camera in this picture, Guys...don't, 
somtimes even when someone else points to it.
I'll take your word for it being there:


----------



## intinst

halloweenie


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Susan in VA said:


> Interesting... that was the chief use for musk too. Makes you wonder just how much perfume they used in the centuries before Endangered Species Acts.
> 
> ('Course those were the centuries before deodorant too, so maybe that explains it. )


You know this would be one of the things that would make me very leery (sp?) of going back in time to live during some other era. I've considered this thing very carefully because I did write a couple of books involving time travel. One of the things my people in one book did was take recipes for shampoos, deoderants and other niceities (sp?again?) made of common ingredients with them in their heads since they couldn't take a carry-on bag through the time machine.


----------



## sjc

The joys of modern times: Soap, Shampoo & Conditioner, Lotion...
I seriously would be MISERABLE if I had to use makeshift concoctions. NOT to brag; but my feet are smoother than a baby's


> ass


. I slather lotion on them every night. (Also, knees & elbows)

ONE of my biggest (and I have many) pet peeves is: people with crusty feet, heels...especially women. There is no need of it. I've gone in restaurants and lost my appetite because I caught glimpses of crusty feet while eating. The food gets wrapped instantly and I leave. If your feet are gross, wear a closed shoe, sneaker...not an open toe sandal.

OK, I'm done.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> This is one of those gender things,
> women notice that there is a large
> camera in this picture, Guys...don't,
> somtimes even when someone else points to it.
> I'll take your word for it being there:


See, what I notice is that the black-and-pink fabric is identical to the one I made myself a skirt out of last summer.


----------



## Susan in VA

Brendan Carroll said:


> You know this would be one of the things that would make me very leery (sp?) of going back in time to live during some other era. I've considered this thing very carefully because I did write a couple of books involving time travel. One of the things my people in one book did was take recipes for shampoos, deoderants and other niceities (sp?again?) made of common ingredients with them in their heads since they couldn't take a carry-on bag through the time machine.


Most other eras would not have been fun to live in by today's standards and expectations, but I think some of them would surprise us. Remember what Scheherazade said in another thread about the Minoans on Santorini? And in fact there have been recipes for all those things for centuries, made from herbs and minerals. (And, of course, whale vomit.)


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc, what brand of foot lotion do you use?  I put some on every night too but I can't claim the baby-bottom results...


----------



## Susan in VA

I just realized I have over 3000 posts.  I've been here for just over four months.  Yiiiiikes!!


----------



## crebel

I received an e-mail this morning with the following:  "If you ever feel a little bit stupid, just dig this up and read it again; you'll begin to think you're a genius."  Some of these are hilarous.

#1

Question:  If you could live forever, would you and why?

Answer:  "I would not live forever, because we should not live forever, because if we were supposed to live forever, then we would live forever, but we cannot live forever, which is why I would not live forever."  - Miss Alabama in the 1994 Miss USA contest


----------



## crebel

#2 - "Whenever I watch TV and see those poor starving kids all over the world, I can't help but cry.  I mean I'd love to be skinny like that, but not with all those flies and death and stuff." ---Mariah Carey


----------



## crebel

#3 - "Outside of the killings, Washington has one of the lowest crime rates in the country." --Mayor Marion Barry, Washington, D.C.

Do you guys want to read more?


----------



## intinst

Sure! One thing for certain I've learned in my nearly 6 decades is that fame, 
popularity or political status does not equal intelligence. 
(or at the least, keep you from sounding like a dufus, often times)


----------



## intinst

Didn't post much when I got off at 3am 
this morning, just wasn't feeling funny.








Maybe today will be better


----------



## telracs

How boring to sit idly on the floor,
  not meditating, not breaking through.
Look at the horses racing along the Kamo River!
That’s zazen!
daito

I promised to post daily, but I didn't have anything funny to say so I copied my page-a-day zen calendar saying.


----------



## crebel

Okay here is another:

"It isn't pollution that's harming the environment.  It's the inpurities in our air and water that are doing it."--Al Gore, Vice President


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Didn't post much when I got off at 3am
> this morning, just wasn't feeling funny.
> Maybe today will be better


Hope you're feeling funnier later today!


----------



## crebel

And to be politically fair and balanced:  "I love California.  I practically grew up in Phoenix."--Dan Quayle, Vice President


----------



## intinst

I may have my moments.


----------



## intinst

What a weird train runs across Russian railroads.
This photo was made in 2003 on actual Russian railroad. 
According to its tech. specifications it can go up to 30 mp/h.


----------



## intinst

Things must even be tough for McDonalds these days...


----------



## intinst

A very different bikini top. Nothing showing that doesn't show in many other tops, 
but not sure about showing it here, because of its nature and board rules.
I declined to post the pic, but here is the link:
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/weird_helping_hand_49.jpg
Comments?


----------



## intinst

Interesting from an engineering standpoint,
but does not look safe or practical.


----------



## intinst

Don't believe I'd sit on that bench:


----------



## intinst

What the?


----------



## intinst

Maybe grafitti, but some one has a great sense of perspective!


----------



## intinst

All together now, everyone, Awwww!


----------



## intinst

Great Picture, don't know what could have cause the cloud effect:


----------



## intinst

I Said "Pull Over!"


----------



## crebel

Intinst - I think you must be "feeling funny" again!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Intinst - I think you must be "feeling funny" again!


I think so too. And it makes me happy.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Would you live in this house?


----------



## intinst

Presenting the Volksaru! Wish I could have found a side view.
















Found them!















Here's a shot of the inside:








Front-half Subaru, back-half Volkswagon. Complete with two engines, two shifters, and a nasty split personality


----------



## intinst

"What'choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?"


----------



## intinst

Interesting rainbow


----------



## intinst

A double decker?


----------



## intinst

"Your own little island" house boat:


----------



## intinst

Interesting skyline in Shanghai, China


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> A very different bikini top. Nothing showing that doesn't show in many other tops,
> but not sure about showing it here, because of its nature and board rules.
> I declined to post the pic, but here is the link:
> http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/weird_helping_hand_49.jpg
> Comments?


Well, anyone wanta comment?


----------



## crebel

umm....she looks like she needs a top that provides more "lift"?


----------



## Susan in VA

crebel said:


> umm....she looks like she needs a top that provides more "lift"?


Yeah, it doesn't look like a very sturdy "garment"... if she moves about much, things will get, er, out of hand.


----------



## Cindy416

Susan in VA said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like a very sturdy "garment"... if she moves about much, things will get, er, out of hand.


Good one, Susan.

Intinst, glad you're funny again! I'm sure Loonlover must be ecstatic.


----------



## intinst

I not only would never sit in this chair, 
I wouldn't stay in the same room. (house, *building*)


----------



## intinst

Speaking of houses & buildings, what about this one?


----------



## intinst

Come to the island!


----------



## intinst

A different kind of bus,


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I not only would never set in this chair,
> I wouldn't stay in the same room. (house, *building*)


Totally understand! About 20 years ago, my then - business partner and I turned down a client because in his office he had


Spoiler



elephant feet as coffee tables


, and was actually proud of them. We were disgusted at his attitude, and in rare agreement we decided we wanted nothing to do with this client.


----------



## intinst

I am not in a good mood, 
someone will pay.
How about YOU!


----------



## intinst

Huh, it's a fish.


----------



## intinst

The Boeing 727 House, in Benoit (Mississippi, USA). 
The plane set Joanne Ussary back $2,000.00, cost 
$4,000.00 to move, and $24,000.00 to renovate. 
The stairs open with a garage door remote, and one 
of the bathrooms is still intact. And let's not forget 
the personal jacuzzi in the cockpit.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Speaking of houses & buildings, what about this one?


I think I've actually seen that house.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

"Well, anyone wanta comment?"

That's just wrong on so many levels.

I also agree that there is just not enough "support"


----------



## intinst

ALL RIGHT! KindleBoards!


----------



## intinst

Hmmph!


----------



## intinst

See earlier posts on bathing a cat:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I've been meaning to talk to you about this.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> ALL RIGHT! KindleBoards!


OMGosh - you just can't stare at that dog and not break up laughing....

And on that comment... she really looks like she can't believe she's letting someone take a picture of her in that thing... not that many people are going to see that look in her eyes while she's wearing it. =P

And... uh, you're home early... that happened to me once but it wasn't the cat.


----------



## intinst

And anyone with cats knows this is no joke.


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered...


----------



## intinst

'Nuff Said


----------



## intinst

Fooled Ya!


----------



## intinst

For a limited time only


----------



## intinst

Be my luck


----------



## intinst

Very talented artist using a new medium, Dirt!


----------



## intinst

dignified cat


----------



## intinst

That would do it


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate when...


----------



## intinst

Shhhhh.


----------



## intinst

Mine is not doing so good.


----------



## intinst

A wealthy man decided to go on a safari in Africa. He took his faithful pet dachshund along for company. One day, the dachshund starts chasing butterflies and before long the dachshund discovers that he is lost.

So, wandering about, he notices a leopard heading rapidly in his direction with the obvious intention of having him for lunch. The dachshund thinks, "OK, I'm in deep trouble now!" Then he noticed some bones on the ground close by, and immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the leopard is about to leap, the dachshund exclaims loudly, "Boy, that was one delicious leopard. I wonder if there are any more around here." Hearing this, the leopard halts his attack in mid-stride, as a look of terror comes over him, and slinks away into the trees. "Whew," says the leopard. "That was close. That dachshund nearly had me." Meanwhile, a monkey, who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the leopard. So, off he goes.

But the dachshund saw him heading after the leopard with great speed, and figured that something must be up.

The monkey soon catches up with the leopard, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the leopard. The leopard is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here monkey, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine." Now the dachshund sees the leopard coming with the monkey on his back, and thinks, "What am I going to do now?" But instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet ... and, just when they get close enough to hear, the dachshund says..................

"Where's that darn monkey? Sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard."


----------



## intinst

bilingual sign:


----------



## intinst

Loves hockey


----------



## LindaW

Gosh darn it - I always want to join in, but never have any clever jokes or pictures.  I feel so sad


----------



## Andra

intinst said:


> "Where's that darn monkey? Sent him off half an hour ago to bring me another leopard."


note to self: Don't read this thread at work! I'm falling out of my chair because I'm laughing so hard and people are starting to look at me like I'm weirder than usual.


----------



## telracs

If you receive an email

from the

Department of Health

telling you not to eat 

canned pork 

because of 

swine flu............


Ignore it. 

It's just Spam.


----------



## sjc

ROTFLMAO big time.  The dachshund one (my sis will love it...with her Freddie Rupert).
                            The Titanic scene
                            The park bench and the dog.

Intinst:  I love you.  I had a crap day; and you just made it better.

CRAP DAY:  Pool hose let go...water everywhere
                Aunt took a fall...landed in hospital
                Boss yelled because my cell rang at work and I answered it (sorry I live)
                My mother was washing a blouse in the sink; got the call about the aunt that fell, left sink
                running while rushed off to hosp. basement flooded, Dad is ripshit
    
I need a Margarita and a good dose of the boards.


----------



## telracs

LindaW said:


> Gosh darn it - I always want to join in, but never have any clever jokes or pictures. I feel so sad


don't feel bad, just post and we'll be happy to see you!


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> The dachshund one (my sis will love it...with her Freddie Rupert).


OK, Rupert isn't the most common name for a dog, but my aunt's dachshund is also named Rupert! What gives? Are they named after some famous dachshund or something??  

(Enjoy your margarita. )


----------



## LindaW

Margarita's .......    ......who has margarita's....


----------



## telracs

Here you go...


----------



## telracs

or for the more traditional among us....


----------



## intinst

Here, enjoy! (They are non-alcoholic, and no calories, great thing about virtual Margaritas!)


----------



## sjc

Now for my NY trip:

View from my hotel room...stayed at the W in times square 54th floor

















The foyer at the hotel...unbelievable...Pics do it no justice. Water was cascading
through the ceiling and down the walls.

















The lounge and more importantly: The bar

















Some of the AWFUL sights...Yikes!! (the guy is running for mayor...eeew)

































Awesome Concert; David Cook was amazing:


----------



## LindaW

Margaritas, the Naked Cowboy AND David Cook - you guys ROCK!


----------



## Susan in VA

Do any of the old-timers here know how the whole Margaritas-on-Kindleboards thing got started?

And am I the only person around who doesn't really like them? Just about _any_ other mixed drink would be preferable... but then again, the virtual ones probably don't taste of tequila either!


----------



## crebel

sjc said:


> Intinst: I love you. I had a crap day; and you just made it better.
> 
> CRAP DAY: Pool hose let go...water everywhere
> Aunt took a fall...landed in hospital
> Boss yelled because my cell rang at work and I answered it (sorry I live)
> My mother was washing a blouse in the sink; got the call about the aunt that fell, left sink
> running while rushed off to hosp. basement flooded, Dad is ripshit
> 
> I need a Margarita and a good dose of the boards.


That is a seriously crappy day---hope the evening is MUCH better. I'll join everyone in margaritas in a toast (no, not get toasted), to make it so!


----------



## intinst

Cool Dog


----------



## LindaW

Susan in VA said:


> Do any of the old-timers here know how the whole Margaritas-on-Kindleboards thing got started?


I do not - but I'd love to know.....do we have to whisper


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> The foyer at the hotel...unbelievable...Pics do it no justice. Water was cascading
> through the ceiling and down the walls.


Gee, I had that at my house three years ago... turned out I needed a new roof....


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> And am I the only person around who doesn't really like them? Just about _any_ other mixed drink would be preferable... but then again, the virtual ones probably don't taste of tequila either!


so, susan, pick your drink and I'll find a virtual one for you....

and I'm not fond of margaritas either. I'm a mojito girl. actually, i just like saying mojito, not drinking them...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Mine is not doing so good.


This really struck home. That's me on the way to work this morning.  After that it was all down hill.
Loved the margaritas, but mine tastes better right now. Good to be home. LMAOROF.
And the Fonzie Dog? If only my pug was that Cooooool. Thanks for making me all better now.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

scarlet said:


> so, susan, pick your drink and I'll find a virtual one for you....
> 
> and I'm not fond of margaritas either. I'm a mojito girl. actually, i just like saying mojito, not drinking them...


Why, Miss Scarlet, you may enjoy the photograph of my Mojito at my Blogger site. I tend to like them myself though someone told me that they weren't very manly drinks... I just like saying it, too. My most favorite drink in the whole world is Cap'n Morgan's and coke.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Colbert Bump

Fill a tall glass with ice.
Add
        * 1.5oz Gin
        * 1oz Cherry Heering
        * .25oz fresh lemon juice
        * Heavy splash of soda

Stir and serve.


----------



## intinst

similar to a post from yesterday, but not as R rated:


----------



## intinst

A quick snack


----------



## intinst

Up, Up, And Away!


----------



## intinst

Have you seen any of this pavement art? I think it is fantastic, can't really imagine how hard it really must be.


----------



## intinst

Some more of the art:


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> so, susan, pick your drink and I'll find a virtual one for you....


Martini & Rossi red vermouth, over ice, with lemon. 

Or rum-and-coke, if I'm in a place where options are limited.
Or a pina colada, if I'm at a beach bar. 



scarlet said:


> and I'm not fond of margaritas either. I'm a mojito girl. actually, i just like saying mojito, not drinking them...


I've never had one. Kind of like a mint julep but with vodka instead of bourbon?


----------



## intinst

and again:


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Colbert Bump


That sounds intriguing too.

Sometime we should have a KB meeting in the evening.


----------



## intinst

Last ones:






















Notice the people stepping around the "hole?"


----------



## vwkitten

The sidewalk art is amazing -- I've seen a lot of his stuff but not these picks.  The cool dog is just, sigh, the Fonz.  And I like fuzzy navels (the drink, not the real thing - that might be gross).


----------



## intinst

Odd:


----------



## intinst

Poor Peter!


----------



## intinst

A little help here!


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Martini & Rossi red vermouth, over ice, with lemon.
> 
> Or rum-and-coke, if I'm in a place where options are limited.
> Or a pina colada, if I'm at a beach bar.
> 
> I've never had one. Kind of like a mint julep but with vodka instead of bourbon?


I'm in a beachy kind of mood (all puns intended, it's been a bad day on this end also), so here's your Pina Colada!












Brendan Carroll said:


> Why, Miss Scarlet, you may enjoy the photograph of my Mojito at my Blogger site. I tend to like them myself though someone told me that they weren't very manly drinks... I just like saying it, too. My most favorite drink in the whole world is Cap'n Morgan's and coke.


Thank you kind sir. If we go out together, I'll order your mojito for you! And you can look like the designated driver and just order me a diet coke... And here's your drink.


----------



## intinst

Got to keep my kittenish figure!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Somebody!


----------



## intinst

Understand?


----------



## vwkitten

Tinkerbelle and hide the body -- ROFL!!!


----------



## intinst

Stop right there


----------



## intinst

No word on whether a Kindle fits, too


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

> Do any of the old-timers here know how the whole Margaritas-on-Kindleboards thing got started?


I recall me busting up Bacardi Jim and others (Teninx) about my two best friends being Marge and Rita and we were talking about Jimmy Buffet, margaritaville etc... It may have started before that but I really stirred it up with the whole Marge & Rita. I told how I take a big jug with a spicket filled with Margaritas to the beach on the weekends and that I never go without my two best friends, Marge and Rita. Then every time we had a "milestone" on the boards so to speak I'd say break out the Margaritas. Then we went into the chocolate by death bit and started with food items. I could be wrong...but that's when it escalated to a "routine occurrence" on the boards.

SUSAN: you made me laugh with your roof comment with the NY pics.


----------



## intinst

I need one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

sjc said:


> I recall me busting up Bacardi Jim and others (Teninx) about my two best friends being Marge and Rita and we were talking about Jimmy Buffet, margaritaville etc... It may have started before that but I really stirred it up with the whole Marge & Rita. I told how I take a big jug with a spicket filled with Margaritas to the beach on the weekends and that I never go without my two best friends, Marge and Rita. Then every time we had a "milestone" on the boards so to speak I'd say break out the Margaritas. Then we went into the chocolate by death bit and started with food items. I could be wrong...but that's when it escalated to a "routine occurrence" on the boards.
> 
> SUSAN: you made me laugh with your roof comment with the NY pics.


I think we had a habit of bringing up cake as well as margaritas for a time.
remember the Kindle Kake


----------



## sjc

That sidewalk art stuff is unfreaking believable!! Wow.  Some people are so talented and creative.  My daughter is very artistic.  She is working on a Harry Potter piece for a lady at her work with mild downs to surprise her.


----------



## libros_lego

Love the pavement art!


----------



## intinst

Play Your Age

A woman is having a bad day at the roulette tables in Vegas. 
Down to her last $100, completely exasperated, she cries, 
“What horrible luck! What in the world should I do now?”

A gentleman next to her, trying to calm her down a bit, 
calmly suggests, “I don’t know… Why don’t you play your age?”

He walks away. Moments later, his he is intrigued to hear a 
great commotion at the roulette table. Maybe, she won!

Rushing back to the table and pushing his way through the crowd,
he is stunned to see the lady lying limp on the floor, with the 
table operator kneeling over her.

He asks, “What happened? Is she all right?”

The operator replies, “I don’t know, buddy…. 
She put all her money on 29. 
When 36 came up she fainted!”


----------



## intinst

Taking Care Of Mom

Three sons left home, went out on their own and prospered. 
Getting back together, they discussed the gifts they were 
able to give their elderly Mother.

The first said, “I built a big house for our Mother.” 
The second said, “I sent her a Mercedes with a driver.” 
The third smiled and said, “I’ve got you both beat. Y
ou remember how Mom enjoyed reading the Bible? 
And you know she can’t see very well any more. 
I sent her a remarkable parrot that recites the entire Bible. 
It took Elders in the church 12 years to teach him. He’s one of a kind. 
Mama just has to name the chapter and verse, and the parrot recites it.”

Soon thereafter, Mom sent out her letters of thanks: 
“Milton,” she wrote one son, “the house you built is so huge. 
I live in only one room, but I have to clean the whole house.”

“Gerald,” she wrote to another, “I am too old to travel any more. 
My eyesight isn’t what it used to be. I stay most of the time at home,
so I rarely use the Mercedes. And the driver is so rude!”

“Dearest Donald,” she wrote to her third son, 
“you have the good sense to know what your Mother likes. 
The chicken was delicious!


----------



## intinst

A biker was riding along a California beach when suddenly the sky clouded 
above his head and, in a booming voice, the Lord said, “Because you have 
TRIED to be faithful to me in all ways, I will grant you one wish.” 
The biker pulled over and said, “Build a bridge to Hawaii so I can ride over anytime I want.”

The Lord said, “Your request is materialistic. Think of the enormous challenges 
for that kind of undertaking. The supports required to reach the bottom of the Pacific! 
The concrete and steel it would take! It will nearly exhaust several natural resources. 
I can do it, but it is hard for Me to justify your desire for worldly things. 
Take a little more time and think of something that could possibly help mankind.”

The biker thought about it for a long time Finally he said, 
“Lord, I wish that I and all men could understand our wives.
I want to know how she feels inside, what she’s thinking when 
she gives me the silent treatment, why she cries, what she
means when she says nothing’s wrong, 
and how I can make a woman truly happy.”

The Lord replied, “You want four lanes on that bridge or would two be enough?.”


----------



## intinst

A Short History of Medicine: “Doctor, I have an ear ache.”

    * 2000 B.C. – “Here, eat this root.”
    * 1000 B.C. – “That root is heathen, say this prayer.”
    * 1850 A.D. – “That prayer is superstition, drink this potion.”
    * 1940 A.D. – “That potion is snake oil, swallow this pill.”
    * 1985 A.D. – “That pill is ineffective, take this antibiotic.”
    * 2000 A.D. – “That antibiotic is artificial. Here, eat this root!”


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> A Short History of Medicine: "Doctor, I have an ear ache."
> 
> * 2000 B.C. - "Here, eat this root."
> * 1000 B.C. - "That root is heathen, say this prayer."
> * 1850 A.D. - "That prayer is superstition, drink this potion."
> * 1940 A.D. - "That potion is snake oil, swallow this pill."
> * 1985 A.D. - "That pill is ineffective, take this antibiotic."
> * 2000 A.D. - "That antibiotic is artificial. Here, eat this root!"


As someone with a past in pharmacy, must say---- Yup, you got that right.


----------



## intinst

I hate ordering at drive throughs


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dont worry, I know this lake like the back of my paw!


----------



## intinst

All I want is a taste


----------



## intinst

Grrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Count of 3 swap back! 1,2...


----------



## intinst

Are you sure we'll get in free this way?


----------



## intinst

Travolta, eat your heart out!


----------



## intinst

Love those video games!


----------



## intinst

With my Dr.visit today, I can relate to this one.


----------



## intinst

Always have a backup plan


----------



## intinst

To Market, to market , to buy a fat pig


----------



## intinst

Lessons


----------



## intinst

Goggle car


----------



## intinst

Cats are everywhere


----------



## Andra

Susan in VA said:


> Do any of the old-timers here know how the whole Margaritas-on-Kindleboards thing got started?
> 
> And am I the only person around who doesn't really like them? Just about _any_ other mixed drink would be preferable... but then again, the virtual ones probably don't taste of tequila either!


No magaritas for me either. Tequila just doesn't like me.
Now if you put up some rum drinks, that's more my speed.


----------



## Susan in VA

Vegas_Asian said:


> I think we had a habit of bringing up cake as well as margaritas for a time.
> remember the Kindle Kake


Wow! What is THAT? A real cake? Where was it made?


----------



## telracs

For all who had a bad day at work yesterday....

"The man who in his work finds silence, and who sees that silence in work, this man in truth sees the Light and in all his works finds peace."
The Bhagavad Gita


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> For all who had a bad day at work yesterday....
> 
> "The man who in his work finds silence, and who sees that silence in work, this man in truth sees the Light and in all his works finds peace."
> The Bhagavad Gita


Some days OK, some days, not so much.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, Hugs! That's what I meant.


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'll get it.


----------



## intinst

But...But...But...


----------



## intinst

Very interesting houseboats


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> But...But...But...


My new desktop background....


----------



## sjc

Hey guys:  Urge the others to join in the fun.  I love this thread...
Post anything a joke, a story, something that happened at work, a pic...complain about your job, spouse, lack of either or (or rave about the lack of either or...lol.)

Help Intinst out:  he's running a one man show here.


----------



## intinst

password? I don't need no stinking password!


----------



## intinst

I know just how he feels, sometimes.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I guess he can't hold a glass


----------



## intinst

Some other days of the week, too.


----------



## intinst

Lotta cat in that little box.


----------



## intinst

Poke, poke


----------



## intinst

time to reboot


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## vwkitten

Okay -- there's just something wrong with this picture -- I just clicked on the show new replies to your posts and it was empty.... OMgoodness - did I finally catch up on my posts?


----------



## intinst

Oldie but goodie


----------



## intinst

vwkitten said:


> Okay -- there's just something wrong with this picture -- I just clicked on the show new replies to your posts and it was empty.... OMgoodness - did I finally catch up on my posts?


You've been around here a little more since you finished "Smile." Glad you have been able to catch back up.


Spoiler



Now get back to work on number three! I'm waiting over here!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

Because of the finally-Friday and gravity-Monday posts....

Food for Thought

I was a house guest once and showed up for breakfast in a nightgown, as everyone else did (well, or pj's).  Mine was a cartoon sleepshirt, with a large picture of a sleepy and grumpy-looking Garfield and the words "I hate Mondays" over the picture.

Before I even had coffee, one of the other guests looked right me and said "That's what's wrong with the world!"  

I must have just stared at him, having no idea what was up, and he launched into a ten-minute lecture about how hating Mondays equates to hating your job which  equates to not giving it 100%, being apathetic about life in general, not being in the moment, not fully appreciating life, etc. etc. etc. until my eyes glazed over.

My thought at that moment was that the guy was an insufferable jerk.

And yet....

I think of that when I see people just going through the motions and not really being aware of themselves or their surroundings.


----------



## intinst

Odd houses:























Ok, the center one isn't really odd, but it is colorful.


----------



## intinst

Depends on definition of good, I guess


----------



## intinst

Interesting package...


----------



## intinst

all those years at the baseball factory finally paid off.


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one way...


----------



## LSbookend

For the HP fans


----------



## intinst

And the rest of your body as well


----------



## intinst

Take two posts, they're small!


----------



## intinst

Limited time offer


----------



## intinst

Just win, Baby! (Old Oakland Raiders motto)


----------



## intinst

Some things are just universal


----------



## intinst

(Jaws theme playing in backgound)


----------



## intinst

Now that's some good paint!


----------



## intinst

Now they don't need the GPS, 
they can follow the yellow brick road.


----------



## intinst

Make that two!


----------



## sjc

> Okay -- there's just something wrong with this picture -- I just clicked on the show new replies to your posts and it was empty.... OMgoodness - did I finally catch up on my posts?


Oh Glory Day!! Now you can think of some great items for this thread. I love when I catch up on *anything*...now if I can only plow through all the samples on my Kindle (aka PAQ) it would be nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## intinst

Comfy looking


----------



## intinst

Good to know it is a rule there.


----------



## intinst

Does it remind anyone else of a watermelon?


----------



## intinst

Talk about Hazardous!


----------



## intinst

Just in case any of you out there are 
dating zombies, just so you know.
(Think: Braaaaaiiinnnnssss!)


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, say again?


----------



## intinst

I thought they ALL were "special."


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Does it remind anyone else of a watermelon?


It reminds me of those huge pods from that old horror movie... I can't think of the name of it, but all those people were being taken over by pods from outer space when they went to sleep. I'm talking about the early version where they were loading them in the trucks. It was black and white, but I'll bet they were green and looked like this vehicle, sort of.


----------



## intinst

Invasion of the Body Snatchers, 1956.


----------



## intinst

Huh, What?


----------



## intinst

Wrong on many levels:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Short term employment?


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst, I am still laughing about your modest sunbathers.  Way too funny!!


----------



## intinst

When I growup...


----------



## intinst

Different, but odd.


----------



## intinst

Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## intinst

Not just pavement art, Pavement advertising!


----------



## intinst

Poor happycat.


----------



## intinst

Not very convincing, eh?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Does it remind anyone else of a watermelon?


Nope, it reminds me of a pickle.


----------



## sjc

Yep.  Watermellon was my first thought.

I'm still so in awe of all that sidewalk art...so cool.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hope they stay off the interstate.


----------



## intinst

"Nuff said


----------



## intinst

Ole, indeed!


----------



## intinst

Makes my back hurt:


----------



## intinst

Ok, you've got my attention,
now what are you going to do?


----------



## sjc

OK...now you did it, I nearly


Spoiler



pissed


 my pants laughing with the refrigerator and the guy in the trunk. Oh...God...I needed that laugh...lol.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> OK...now you did it, I nearly
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> p*ssed
> 
> 
> my pants laughing with the refrigerator and the guy in the trunk. Oh...God...I needed that laugh...lol.


I'll have to work harder, if it was only nearly.


----------



## sjc

ROTHFLMAO!!  OK, now I really did, just a little...just a drop, a trinke...KIDDING!!  Don't go breaking out the Depends.  (Aaaawww...makes me think of Vampy...the depends)....
Intinst:  you ever leave these boards, I'll follow you and cyber-stalk you...lol.


----------



## intinst

What, you didn't know? Oopsy!


----------



## intinst

You may begin.


----------



## intinst

Scared yet?


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  how do you load your pics so fast?  I use photobucket; browse my pics, upload and copy and paste into this site.  Is there an easier way?...Do tell.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Intinst: how do you load your pics so fast? I use photobucket; browse my pics, upload and copy and paste into this site. Is there an easier way?...Do tell.


That's what I do, I have pages and pages to choose from,we haven't run through them all yet!


----------



## intinst

Sounds like an interesting kind of soccer:


----------



## intinst

Wonder what she is singing?


----------



## intinst

Smile! It makes people wonder what you've been up to!


----------



## intinst

Uh, does anybody else wonder why there is a frog on the Christmas tree?


----------



## intinst

You've got to be kidding me!
You did not post that picture!


----------



## intinst

Some more pavement art:


----------



## drenee

sjc, as soon as you said


Spoiler



p*ssed


 I thought of Vampy too. I miss him.

We had a two hour break between cases earlier this week and I decided to drive around the county instead of sitting around. While driving down a back road I observed this sign:

GRODGE
SALE

I had to read it and say it aloud three or four times before I got it. By the time I figured it out I was way down the road. I had left my camera home or I definitely would have got a pic.

intinst, keep up the good work. I had about 15 pages to work through this morning. And, I did not heed my own warning and I ended up spitting SpecialK. 
deb


----------



## intinst

More Pavement art:


----------



## intinst

last ones, for now:


----------



## intinst

Ostracism by Post-it notes


----------



## intinst

Why is it that...


----------



## intinst

They were Kung Fu fighting...
Come on, Sing along!


----------



## intinst

Another old song lyric comes to mind.
People are strange...


----------



## intinst

Cool looking, 'till you spot the training wheels.


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, Wheee! Does yours smell as bad as mine?


----------



## intinst

Yeaah, you worry about those jack hammers,
they're much worse than that cig.


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when...


----------



## intinst

When no one is around,
the collies have a little fun!


----------



## intinst

Remember that if a ******* hands you his beer and says
"Hey Ya'll, watch this!"


----------



## intinst

Speed up your trip through the grocery!


----------



## intinst

Business is a little slow today:


----------



## intinst

Early lap top adopter


----------



## intinst

Bit crowed at the pool today.


----------



## intinst

Yes, we have no bananas, we have curved yellow fruit.


----------



## intinst

A very big dog.


----------



## intinst

Do you have to wear an eye patch 
and say "Arrrr" a lot to drive this car?


----------



## intinst

What? I'm kinda busy with my blog.


----------



## intinst

Capacity=full, must be shut down at this time.


----------



## intinst

That's why it is so exceptional that I am very good at it!


----------



## intinst

I hope they don't get any thinner, 
I can't stand to put on any more weight!


----------



## intinst

Joan went to a psychiatrist. "Doc," she said, "I've got big troubles. 
Every time I get into bed, I think there's somebody under it. Am I going crazy?"

"Just put yourself in my hands for one year," said the shrink, 
"Come to me three times a week, and I'll cure your fears."

"How much do you charge?"
"A hundred dollars per visit."

"I'll sleep on it," said Joan. six months later the doctor met Joan on the street.
"Why didn't you ever come to see me again?" asked the psychiatrist.

"For a hundred bucks a visit? No way! Instead, I went on one of those 'Dude Ranch' 
vacations, and an old cowboy cured me for the price of a bottle of whiskey."

"Is that so! How?"

"He told me to cut the legs off the bed!

Ain't nobody under there now!!!"


----------



## intinst

A Texas Department of Water representative stopped at a ranch 
and talked with an old rancher. He told the rancher,
'I need to inspect your ranch for your water allocation.'

The old rancher said, 'Okay, but don't go in that field over there.'

The Water representative said, 'Mister, I have the authority
of the Federal Government with me. See this card? This card means I am
allowed to go WHEREVER I WISH on any agricultural land. No questions
asked or answered. Have I made myself clear? Do you understand?'

The old rancher nodded politely and went about his chores.

Later, the old rancher heard loud screams and saw the Water Rep running
for the fence and close behind was the rancher's bull. The bull was gaining on the
Water Rep with every step.

The Rep was clearly terrified, so the old rancher immediately
ran to the fence and shouted out.....

Your card! Show him your card!'


----------



## intinst

The following came from an anonymous Mother in Austin, Texas...
Things I've learned from my boys (honest and not kidding):

A king size waterbed holds enough water to fill a 2000 sq. ft. house 4 inches deep.

If you spray hair spray on dust bunnies and run over them with roller blades, they can ignite.

A 3-year old Boy's voice is louder than 200 adults in a crowded restaurant.

If you hook a dog leash over a ceiling fan, the motor is not strong enough to rotate a 42 pound Boy 
wearing Batman underwear and a Superman cape. It is strong enough, however, if tied to a paint can, 
to spread paint on all four walls of a 20 x 20 ft. room.

You should not throw baseballs up when the ceiling fan is on. When using a ceiling fan as a bat, 
you have to throw the ball up a few times before you get a hit. A ceiling fan can hit a baseball a long way.

The glass in windows (even double-pane) doesn't stop a baseball hit by a ceiling fan.

When you hear the toilet flush and the words "uh oh", it's already too late.

Brake fluid mixed with Clorox makes smoke, and lots of it.

A six-year old Boy can start a fire with a flint rock even though a 36-year 
old man says they can only do it in the movies.

Certain Lego's will pass through the digestive tract of a 4-year old Boy.

Play dough and microwave should not be used in the same sentence.

Super glue is forever.

No matter how much Jell-O you put in a swimming pool you still can't walk on water.

Pool filters do not like Jell-O.

VCR's do not eject "PB &J" sandwiches even though TV commercials show they do.

Garbage bags do not make good parachutes.

Marbles in gas tanks make lots of noise when driving.

You probably DO NOT want to know what that odor is.

Always look in the oven before you turn it on; plastic toys do not like ovens.

The fire department in Austin, TX has a 5-minute response time.

The spin cycle on the washing machine does not make earthworms dizzy.

It will, however, make cats dizzy.

Cats throw up twice their body weight when dizzy.

80% of Men who read this will try mixing the Clorox and brake fluid.


Those who pass this on to almost all of their friends, with or without boys do it because:
a) For those with no children - this is totally hysterical!
b) For those who already have children past this age, this is hilarious.
c) For those who have children this age, this is not funny.
d) For those who have children nearing this age, this is a warning.
e) For those who have not yet had children, this is birth control


----------



## intinst

Some guy bought a new fridge for his house.
To get rid of his old fridge, he put it in his front yard
and hung a sign on it saying: "Free to good home.
You want it, you take it."
For three days the fridge sat there without even one
person looking twice at it.
He eventually decided that people were too untrusting of
this deal.
It looked to good to be true, so he changed the sign to
read:
"Fridge for sale $50."
The next day someone stole it.


----------



## intinst

Sad, but undoubtably true.

"I couldn't find my luggage at the airport baggage area.
So I went to the lost luggage office and told the
woman there that my bags never showed up.
She smiled and told me not to worry because she was
a trained professional and I was in good hands.
"Now," she asked me,
"Has your plane arrived yet?"..."


----------



## intinst

One day, two ******** named Bubba and
Earl were driving down the road,
drinking a couple of cold beers. 

The passenger, Bubba, said "Lookey thar up ahead Earl, it's a po-leece roadblock!
We're gonna get busted fer drinkin' these here beers!"

"Don't worry Bubba," Earl said. "We'll just pull over and finish drinkin'
these beers, peel off the label and stick it on our foreheads, then throw
the bottles under the seat."

"What fer?" asked Bubba.

"Just let me do the talkin', okay?" said Earl. They finished their beers,
threw the empty bottles under the seat and slapped the labels on their foreheads.
When they reached the roadblock, the sheriff said, "Have you boys been drinking?"

"No sir," said Earl, "we're on the patch."


----------



## intinst

You know when you are, too!


----------



## intinst

Symbol of our times:


----------



## intinst

Q: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for pulse?
 A: No.
 Q: Did you check for blood pressure?
 A: No.
 Q: Did you check for breathing?
 A: No.
 Q: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?
  A: No.
 Q: How can you be so sure, Doctor?
 A: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.
 Q: But could the patient have still been alive nevertheless?
 A: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Only in America can a pizza get to your house faster than an ambulance. 

Only in America are there handicap parking places in front of our skating rinks.

Only in America do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the store to get their prescriptions, while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.


----------



## intinst

Property for sale everywhere these days...


----------



## intinst

Kinda like watching paint dry.


----------



## intinst

TIGHT FIT

Did you hear about the teacher who was helping one of her kindergarten 
students put his boots on?

He asked for help and she could see why. With her pulling and him pushing, 
the boots still didn't want to go on. When the second boot was on, she had 
worked up a sweat. She almost whimpered when the little boy said,
"Teacher, they're on the wrong feet." She looked, and sure enough, they were. 
It wasn't any easier pulling the boots off than it was putting them on. 
She managed to keep her cool as together they worked to get the boots
back on - this time on the right feet.

He then announced, "These aren't my boots." 
She bit her tongue rather than get right in his face and scream, 
"Why didn't you say so?" like she wanted to do. Once again she 
struggled to help him pull the ill-fitting boots off.

He then said, "They're my brother's boots. My Mom made me wear them." 
She didn't know if she should laugh or cry. She than mustered up 
the grace to wrestle the boots onto his feet again.

She said, "Now, where are your mittens?" He said,

"I stuffed them in the toes of my boots..."


----------



## intinst

Doesn''t look too aerodynamic.


----------



## intinst

And you think dog kisses are bad...


----------



## intinst

Morris the loudmouth mechanic was removing the cylinder heads from the motor of a car 
when he spotted the famous heart surgeon Dr. Michael DeBakey, who was standing off 
to the side, waiting for the service manager to come take a 
look at his Mercedes.
Morris shouted across the garage, 

"Hey DeBakey!  Is dat you?
"Come on ova' here a minute." 

The famous surgeon, a bit surprised, walked over to where 
Morris the mechanic was working on the car.

Morris straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked argumentatively, 

"So Mr. Fancy Doctor, 
look at dis here work. 
I also open hearts, take valves out, grind 'em, put in new parts, 
and when I finish dis baby will purr like a kitten.
So how come you get da big bucks, 
when you an' me is doing basically da same work?"

Dr. DeBakey leaned over and whispered to Morris the loudmouth mechanic.
"Try doing it with the engine running."


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Only in America can a pizza get to your house faster than an ambulance.
> 
> Only in America are there handicap parking places in front of our skating rinks.
> 
> Only in America do drugstores make the sick walk all the way to the back of the store to get their prescriptions, while healthy people can buy cigarettes at the front.


Here's one to add:

Only in America do ATMs at the drive-thru banks have Braille on the keys. (Actually, that may be the case elsewhere, but I haven't checked it out.)


----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst

A big-city California lawyer went duck hunting in rural Texas. He shot and dropped a duck, 
but it fell into a farmer's field on the other side of a fence from where the lawyer shot.
As the lawyer started to climb over the fence, an elderly farmer drove up on his tractor 
and asked him just what the heck he thought he was doin'.

The lawyer responded, "I shot a duck and it fell into this field, 
and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old farmer replied, "You just hold on a dadburn minute. 
This is my property, and thar's no way yur comin' over that thar fence."

The indignant lawyer said, "I am one of the best trial attorneys in the U.S. 
and if you don't let me get that duck, I'll sue you and take everything you own!

The old farmer smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we do things 
down here in Texas. We settle small disagreements like this with the 'Texas Three-Kick' rule."

The lawyer asked, "What is the 'Texas Three-Kick Rule'?"

The farmer replied, "Well, first I kick you three times, 
and then you kick me three times, and so on, back 
and forth, 'till someone gives."

The attorney quickly thought about the proposed contest and 
decided that he could easily take the old codger. 
He agreed to abide by the local custom.

The old farmer slowly climbed down from the tractor and ambled up 
to the city feller. His first kick planted the toe of his heavy work boot 
into the lawyer's shins, causing him to hop on one foot. His second kick 
knocked the man right off his feet. With the lawyer flat on 
his back the farmer's third kick caused him to see stars.

The lawyer summoned every bit of his will, managed to get to his
feet and said, "Okay, you old coot! Now it's my turn!"

The old farmer smiled and said,

"No way, mister, I give up. 
You can have the duck!"


----------



## intinst

The boss of a big company needed to call one of his employees about an
urgent problem with one of the main computers. He dialed the employees
home phone number and was greeted with a child's whispered, "Hello?"

Feeling put out at the inconvenience of having to talk to a youngster
the boss asked," Is your Daddy home?"

"Yes", whispered the small voice. "May I talk with him?" the man asked.
To the surprise of the boss, the small voice whispered, "No."

Wanting to talk with an adult, the boss asked," Is your Mommy there?"

"Yes", came the answer. "May I talk with her?" Again
the small voice whispered, "no".

Knowing that it was not likely that a young child would be left home
alone, the boss decided he would just leave a message with the person
who should be there watching over the child. "Is there anyone there
besides you?" the boss asked the child.

"Yes" whispered the child, "A policeman". Wondering what a cop would be
doing at his employee's home, the boss asked "May I speak with the
policeman"?

"No, he's busy", whispered the child." Busy doing
what?, asked the boss. "Talking to Daddy and Mommy and the Fireman",
came the whispered answer.


Growing concerned and even worried as he heard what sounded like a
helicopter through the ear piece on the phone the boss asked, "What is
that noise?"

"A hello-copper", answered the whispering voice. "What is going on
there?", asked the boss, now alarmed.

In an awed whispering voice the child answered, "The search team just
landed the hello-copper"

Alarmed, concerned and more than just a little frustrated the boss
asked, "Why are they there"?

Still whispering, the young voice replied along with a muffled giggle:


"They're looking for me"


----------



## intinst

The old Sioux chief sat in his reservation hut, smoking the ceremonial pipe, 
eyeing the two US government officials sent to interview him.
        "Chief Two Eagles," one official began, "you have observed the 
white man for many generations, you have seen his wars and his products, 
you have seen all his progress, and all his problems."
The chief nodded. The official continued, "Considering recent events in 
New York, in your opinion, where has the white man gone wrong?"

The chief stared at the government officials and continued smoking his pipe 
for over a minute, and then calmly replied: "When white man found this land, 
Indians were running it. No taxes. No debt. No house payments. No Daycare. 
Plenty buffalo. Women did all the cooking. Medicine man free. 
Indian men hunted and fished all the time."

The chief smiled, and added quietly, 
"White man dumb enough to think he could improve a system like that.


----------



## intinst

Bad Dog! Bad!


----------



## intinst

Cheap fire detector.


----------



## intinst

There was once a young man who, in his youth, professed 
his desire to become a great writer.

When asked to define "great" he said, 
"I want to write stuff that the whole world will read, 
stuff that people will react to on a truly emotional level, 
stuff that will make them scream, cry, howl in pain and anger!"

He now writes error messages for Microsoft Corporation.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> There was once a young man who, in his youth, professed
> his desire to become a great writer.
> 
> When asked to define "great" he said,
> "I want to write stuff that the whole world will read,
> stuff that people will react to on a truly emotional level,
> stuff that will make them scream, cry, howl in pain and anger!"
> 
> He now writes error messages for Microsoft Corporation.


Be careful what you wish for, you might get it.


----------



## intinst

Still there, Huh?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Still there, Huh?


Yup, we're still here....


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Trying to make ammends


----------



## intinst

Really seems a bit excessive,eh?


----------



## intinst

Cool bookshelf sculpture:


----------



## intinst

We've got your x-rays back...


----------



## intinst

Got Milk?


----------



## intinst

another reason men do not live as long as women:


----------



## intinst

for the photographers:


----------



## intinst

We don't want anyone to miss it, 
who knows how long till the next time?


----------



## intinst

Here, Stripes! Bring me the LOG!


----------



## intinst

Shoot the picture, how long do you think I can hold this pose?


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh, Little help here? Need a little help!


----------



## intinst

Got it!


----------



## intinst

Do you get the feeling that people pay less attention 
to the law now than they used to?


----------



## intinst

Comes as close as many of the others...


----------



## intinst

Like my new wheels? I never get a flat, 
But it's a son of a gun to keep tied!


----------



## sjc

drenee:


> sjc, as soon as you said p*ssed I thought of Vampy too. I miss him.


I hear you...he was fun. Imagine what he would be putting up on this thread...lol!! I blush to think.

Intinst: Your pics are greaaaaat. You're jokes, are funny. You rock.


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Pushing the envelope...


----------



## intinst

Have to have your priorities


----------



## intinst

Nom!


----------



## intinst

That explains the odd noise...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Cuts down on the mess of feeding babies 
and helps to keep them flexible!


----------



## intinst

That's scary enough


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> We don't want anyone to miss it,
> who knows how long till the next time?


Heeeeeeeeeey, what's wrong with that?


----------



## sjc

The guy on the bikes all piled high.  Imagine the front tire falling off the bottom bike.  I would p*** my pants to see that on utube.


----------



## intinst

Makes more sense this way:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

We'veall seen it:


----------



## intinst

They're scary to me, too!


----------



## intinst

Only the Marines could camo a helicopter and come up with this:


----------



## intinst

Like to hear the explanation for this one!


----------



## intinst

Time to Go!


----------



## intinst

Ahhh?


----------



## intinst

Not quite clear on the whole food idea, yet.


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

Ordinary men hate solitude. 
But the Master makes use of it, embracing his aloneness, realizing he is one with the whole universe.
LAO-TSU


----------



## intinst

Mom, I have a problem!


----------



## intinst

Don't make me angry,
You won't like me when I am angry.


----------



## intinst

Car alarms don't always work and there 
are thrift thieves out there, only two blocks!


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

You are still there!


----------



## intinst

Re-thought the verbiage:
Arrr!


----------



## sjc

I know which pic we can title:  Tripnip


----------



## Brenda Carroll

And when we get old... we look like this again. LOL



intinst said:


> Don't make me angry,
> You won't like me when I am angry.


----------



## intinst

Whatever works, I guess


----------



## intinst

Cheese Burger in Paradise!


----------



## intinst

Somewhere in all that hair, there may be a kitten.


----------



## intinst

Isn't everything these days?


----------



## intinst

Regular or Giant Economy Size?


----------



## intinst

Or park here!


----------



## intinst

Busy church


----------



## intinst

Discretion is the better part of valor.


----------



## intinst

Nice paint job on an old V-Dub


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst

Scheherazade said:


>


----------



## intinst

Never would have believe it would last this long, Fred must have stored it well.


----------



## intinst

Parking by ear


----------



## intinst

Low Level Pass


----------



## intinst

Burp:


----------



## intinst

She might ought to consider a slip next time.
(unless this is the look she's going for)


----------



## intinst

T'would be many a man's pot o' gold


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> She might ought to consider a slip next time.
> (unless this is the look she's going for)


Ha! That is too funny!


----------



## intinst

Proof Positive!
(Of what I don't know)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

No! Don't... too late.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

I dare you!


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

That is freaking creepy...Devil is right.  Yikes...what the heck is it?  It looks like a rabbit and a squirrel got together and made a "SQUIBBIT"


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I can imagine hw hard this will be to clean up!


----------



## intinst

This is why I live in the South!


----------



## intinst

Somthing appears to be missing in this pic.


----------



## intinst

Some people are just weird.


----------



## intinst

Awww, I'm sorry!


----------



## intinst

Is that the Aflac Duck?


----------



## intinst

It's mine! I found it!


----------



## intinst

Serious Security!


----------



## intinst

Must be deep and fast with 
the gear they are wearing... 
Is that a dog walking by?
He must have really long legs...


----------



## intinst

Looks like there'd be at least one opening.


----------



## intinst

Mad Max done with Road Gators


----------



## intinst

Must be tryout day for a Princess Leia role.


----------



## intinst

One point of view.


----------



## intinst

Bob Mewrley


----------



## intinst

Has his own leathers and is ready to ride!


----------



## intinst

Tough Truck!


----------



## crebel

Love the Bob Mewrley picture!  I forwarded it to my DD who has 2 cats named Ziggy & Marley.  Thanks Intinst.


----------



## sjc

Too freaking funny.  That help wanted is a hoot and the Bob Mewrley is adorable.

Come on all:  let's give intinst some help here.


----------



## Susan in VA

A little after breakfast today, I was sitting at the kitchen table with my laptop in front of me.  My K2 was also on the table.

DD wandered over with a very full mug of milk and set it down in the middle of the table, then walked around to sit down.

The table is not that big, and she's been known to bump against it before sitting down.  So it was perfectly natural for me to continue at the keyboard with one hand and with the other grab the Kindle and move it over to the countertop, away from any potential milk spills.

Or was it?  The full purchase price of a new K2, plus Oberon, doesn't come close to the price of a laptop.  Not to mention that, in the unlikely event of total device failure from milk spillage, all the books on the K2 would be MUCH easier to replace than the software and data on the laptop.  Obviously there was some stronger reason here than mere rational thought.... 

I think this is proof that a Kindle has personality, whereas a computer is just a tool.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I think this is proof that a Kindle has personality, whereas a computer is just a tool.


----------



## intinst

Heavy Load!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't make me want to get in the water.


----------



## intinst

Quite the view while taking care of business...


----------



## intinst

Ouch! Somebody is not going to be happy!


----------



## intinst

Cute Ad.


----------



## intinst

Budget cuts are hitting more and more areas.


----------



## intinst

Somebody get a hose


----------



## intinst

Tastes good!


----------



## sjc

Susan:  I hear you.
In case of a fire; these are the items I am running back in for; in this order:

Kindle
Photo Albums
Bread Machine
Floormate
Roomba
Camera
MP3 Player
Laptop
Hubby & Kids


----------



## Susan in VA

Hey, a new thread!  Top ten (or five) things you'd rescue, after family members and pets.  Your idea, sjc, go ahead....


----------



## Lynn

THE BLONDE MORTICIAN 

A man who just died is delivered to a local mortuary wearing an expensive, expertly tailored black suit.

The female blonde mortician asks the deceased's wife how she would like the body dressed. She points out that the man does look good in the black suit he is already wearing.

The widow, however, says that she always thought her husband looked his best in blue, and that she wants him in a blue suit. She gives the Blonde mortician a blank check and she says, 'I don't care what it costs, but please have my husband in a blue suit for the viewing.'

The woman returns the next day for the wake. To her delight, she finds her husband dressed in a gorgeous blue suit with a subtle chalk stripe; the suit fits him perfectly.

She says to the mortician, 'Whatever this cost, I'm very satisfied. You did an excellent job and I'm very grateful. How much did you spend? To her astonishment, the blonde mortician presents her with the blank check.

There's no charge,' she says.

No, really, I must compensate you for the cost of that exquisite blue suit!' she says.

Honestly, ma'am,' the blonde says, 'it cost nothing. You see a deceased gentleman of about your husband's size was brought in shortly after you left yesterday, and he was wearing an attractive blue suit. I asked his wife if she minded him going to his grave wearing a black suit instead, and she said it made no difference as long as he looked nice.'

So I just switched the heads.'


Lynn L


----------



## Lynn

This was sent to a friend by their lawyer

These are from a book called Disorder in the American Courts and are things people actually said in court, word for word, taken down and now published by court reporters that had the torment of staying calm while these exchanges were actually taking place.



____________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: This myasthenia gravis, does it affect your memory at all?

WITNESS: Yes.

ATTORNEY: And in what ways does it affect your memory?

WITNESS: I forget.

ATTORNEY: You forget? Can you give us an example of something you forgot?

___________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: Now doctor, isn't it true that when a person dies in his sleep, he doesn't know about it until the next morning?

WITNESS: Did you actually pass the bar exam?

_________________________ ___________



ATTORNEY: The youngest son, the twenty-year-old, how old is he?

WITNESS: He's twenty, much like your IQ.

___________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: Were you present when your picture was taken?

WITNESS: Are you shitting me?

_________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: So the date of conception (of the baby) was August 8th?

WITNESS: Yes.

ATTORNEY: And what were you doing at that time?

WITNESS: Getting laid

____________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: She had three children, right?

WITNESS: Yes.

ATTORNEY: How many were boys?

WITNESS: None.

ATTORNEY: Were there any girls?

WITNESS : Your Honor, I think I need a different attorney. Can I get a new attorney ?

____________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: How was your first marriage terminated?

WITNESS: By death.

ATTORNEY: And by whose death was it terminated?

WITNESS: Take a guess.

____________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: Can you describe the individual?

WITNESS: He was about medium height and had a beard.

ATTORNEY: Was this a male or a female?

WITNESS: Unless the Circus was in town I'm going with male.

_____________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: Is your appearance here this morning pursuant to a deposition notice which I sent to your attorney?

WITNESS: No, this is how I dress when I go to work.

______________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: Doctor, how many of your autopsies have you performed on dead people?

WITNESS: All of them. The live ones put up too much of a fight.

_________________________________________ 



ATTORNEY: ALL your responses MUST be oral, OK? What school did you go to?

WITNESS: Oral.

_________________________________________ 

&NB sp; ATTORNEY: Do you recall the time that you examined the body?

WITNESS: The autopsy started around 8:30 PM.

ATTORNEY: And Mr. Denton was dead at the time?

WITNESS: If not, he was by the time I finished.

____________________________________________



ATTORNEY: Are you qualified to give a urine sample?

WITNESS: Are you qualified to ask that question?

______________________________________



And the best for last:



ATTORNEY: Doctor, before you performed the autopsy, did you check for a pulse?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: Did you check for blood pressure?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: Did you check for breathing?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: So, then it is possible that the patient was alive when you began the autopsy?

WITNESS: No.

ATTORNEY: How can you be so sure, Doctor?

WITNESS: Because his brain was sitting on my desk in a jar.

ATTORNEY: I see, but could the patient have still been alive, nevertheless? 

WITNESS: Yes, it is possible that he could have been alive and practicing law

Lynn L


----------



## telracs

“What is Zen?” asked a monk.
“Brick and stone,” responded Shih-T’ou.
“What is the Tao?”
“A block of wood.”


----------



## intinst

No, Really?


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Not Cookie Monster!


----------



## intinst

Kid has skills...


----------



## intinst

Hey Look! It's IronMan!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, couldn't help myself. I thought it was funny.


----------



## intinst

Very effective theft avoidance system.


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

Just chillin'.


----------



## intinst

Joyride


----------



## intinst

Pie chart I can understand


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate when you can't get free delivery?


----------



## intinst

Must have been a very long winter...


----------



## intinst

Remember!


----------



## intinst

Shortcuts are easy,being safe priceless


----------



## intinst

Someone is in a lot of trouble.


----------



## intinst

Even the church gets into the act.


----------



## intinst

cool comfort.


----------



## intinst

Bit of an understatement.


----------



## intinst

interesting Picture


----------



## intinst

Dont know what it is but it is a Big one!


----------



## intinst

Letter of recommendation, reportedly.


----------



## intinst

Watch out, the edge drops off o
v
e
r

h
e 
r
e
!


----------



## intinst

Must not be fond of cats...


----------



## intinst

It's easy to get to, just follow the signs...


----------



## intinst

OK, got the one medium sized cat, 
what is the next ingredient?


----------



## intinst

Waiting out here, we're waiting out here!


----------



## intinst

See? All it takes is a simple rewrite of the rules.


----------



## intinst

Under the right conditions, a strong vacuum can be formed, with remarkable effects.


----------



## intinst

You've been warned!


----------



## intinst

Stu's battle bike


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Dont know what it is but it is a Big one!


It looks like it's going to unfold like the mechanical spider in Jonny Quest.


----------



## intinst

Another reason for insomnia:


----------



## intinst

Coming soon, the joys of fall!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to be charged with molesting an alligator!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, they look pretty scared...


----------



## intinst

What a deal!


----------



## intinst

It's kinda hard to get one of these bogged down,
can't imagine what you would use to get it out.


----------



## intinst

And this will be even more of a chore!


----------



## intinst

Mobile cup holder:


----------



## intinst

A little vindictive there.


----------



## intinst

And after fall, the joys of winter...


----------



## intinst

Did he think his skidoo was a seadoo?


----------



## intinst

Your choice:


----------



## intinst

Different:


----------



## intinst

Some people just can't wait! Brrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Stop! Thief!
(In the background,She's lovin' it!)


----------



## intinst

Maybe it wasn't so lucky to find that spot in the shade.


----------



## intinst

Gas price may be a little cold this winter.


----------



## intinst

It's a dogs life...


----------



## intinst

Different strokes...


----------



## Andra

I work with Game Wardens and Park Police Officers and sometimes they have very strange senses of humor. A copy of this sign hangs outside one of their offices and it never fails to crack me up when I have to go over there.


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

If I remember correctly, the story behind this picture is:
A wrecking company was using a crane and ball to knock down a building when 
the ball came loose from the crane. Since they were on a hill, the ball started 
rolling then bouncing, gaining speed as it went on down. It careened into several 
cars parked along the street, finally hitting one square enough to stop it, landing 
in the trunk. No one was injured but there was considerable damage to cars and 
the pavement.


----------



## intinst

Stop, Hammer time!


----------



## intinst

And all the doggie kisses you could want!


----------



## intinst

I sure hope they don't fall off.


----------



## intinst

Cutting edge for its time, a portable computer!
With 64k of memory, color 4 inch monitor and sound!


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

No pressure, are you out of the way yet?


----------



## intinst

That channel is right here somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Everyone likes Pepsi!


----------



## intinst

I'll bet he would have gotten it right


----------



## intinst

Shark!


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, no pirates?


----------



## thephantomsgirl




----------



## sjc

This thread keeps me laughing on a daily basis.  The jokes, the pics, the banter.  THANKS all.

That stolen bike poster had me laughing tears.  

SUSAN:  What is your run back in the house for list...lol.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't like what she sees coming.


----------



## intinst

Cool picture of a space shuttle fuel tank


----------



## intinst

Getting in on both sides of the DUI


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo:


----------



## thephantomsgirl

intinst said:


> Caption this photo:


WOW - it really IS a Kindle DX!


----------



## intinst

Bicyclist's message


----------



## intinst

Man! They get you coming and going!


----------



## intinst

A military man can sleep any time and any where.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> This thread keeps me laughing on a daily basis. The jokes, the pics, the banter. THANKS all.
> 
> That stolen bike poster had me laughing tears.
> 
> SUSAN: What is your run back in the house for list...lol.


That needs its own thread!


----------



## intinst

Those Canadian girls are tough!


----------



## intinst

It's a what?


----------



## intinst

Clever posting.


----------



## intinst

A cat hammock chair!


----------



## intinst

C'mon outboard motor, don't fail me now!


----------



## intinst

Little bit of an ice storm...


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but the bridge will cost you more!


----------



## intinst

Awww, poor thing.


----------



## intinst

What time is it?
It's FEEDING time!


----------



## intinst

You've got to be carefull not to


Spoiler



P*ss off


 people who own heavy equipment.


----------



## intinst

Man, it's not safe to park anywhere!


----------



## intinst

big dog


----------



## intinst

Pull it over! I said, Pull it over!


----------



## intinst

The dogs been cooking again.


----------



## intinst

Wonder which way the prevailing wind blows from?


----------



## intinst

Oopsy!


----------



## thephantomsgirl

*Grandma's GPS system?*


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Cutting edge for its time, a portable computer!
> With 64k of memory, color 4 inch monitor and sound!


I wrote my first short story on one of those... =)


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> No pressure, are you out of the way yet?


I've been in that airplane - the little one...


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> It's a what?


Maybe this is the thing they call to get those other tractors out of the mud....


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> What?


Actually, this does make sense. There are penguins off the coast of South Africa and they can get into the parking lots and be killed by the cars...

A similar situation exists in Australia...


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Clever posting.


That wasn't a difficult problem... 01.876-8000 =)


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Yeah, but the bridge will cost you more!


That's in response to the driver of the semi-truck who's excuse for hitting that bridge was that the garbage truck driver said he could make it....


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Wonder which way the prevailing wind blows from?


Gonna have that tree if I don't stake my almond tree soon... but I'm so busy writing and playing on this forum that it'll end up like that in the next two decades I'm too busy to hammer a stupid stake into the ground and tie a string to it....


----------



## NogDog

vwkitten said:


> That wasn't a difficult problem... 01.876-8000 =)


How about this one for a software engineer: call this number: *MS04MDAtNTU1LTEyMzQ=*


----------



## vwkitten

NogDog said:


> How about this one for a software engineer: call this number: *MS04MDAtNTU1LTEyMzQ=*


Or this for a programmer or maybe just a hard core computer geek --

110110110-111110100000


----------



## NogDog

vwkitten said:


> Or this for a programmer or maybe just a hard core computer geek --
> 
> 110110110-111110100000


Just need a calculator that can toggle between decimal and binary (like Windows' calc.exe).


----------



## intinst

Considering how I have seen many people 
dressed for WalMart, hate to think how they 
dress down for the Dollar Place


----------



## intinst

Good to know that some places have limits:


----------



## intinst

How did they do that?
















Oh, like that.


----------



## intinst

Might be a few code violations here...


----------



## intinst

Any X-Files fans out there with the truth?


----------



## intinst

Dessert for the mathematicians among us


----------



## intinst

Accident on it's way somewhere to happen.


----------



## intinst

Hey look! Planes like the beach, too!


----------



## intinst

And Wading!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^ that can't be good for the engines. . . .

And you know, there'd be some dufus in a 4WD who'd say. . .that water's not too deep, I can get through!


----------



## intinst

Anothersmall plane got away from someone:


----------



## intinst

Why left? If it is ending, 
isn't right just as good a choice?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Anothersmall plane got away from someone:


_Mythbusters_ had a show on this once: could a prop plane actually chew up the skin of a bigger plane like that. . .they actually did it. And it worked!


----------



## NogDog

In honor of the recent airplane pictures here and the recent thread about people gawking at F-18's....


----------



## intinst

A lot of truckers really have no idea 
how tall their truck is, do they?


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> _Mythbusters_ had a show on this once: could a prop plane actually chew up the skin of a bigger plane like that. . .they actually did it. And it worked!


As someone in the industry for over 35 years, knowing how aircraft stucture is designed, thickness of the aircraft skins involved, force of the propellers involved, I knew it could and does happen. People become careless and with aircraft, there is usually a bad result for someone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> In honor of the recent airplane pictures here and the recent thread about people gawking at F-18's....


That is Way Cool.
(But maybe not good for the ears on the boats?)



intinst said:


> As someone in the industry for over 35 years, knowing how aircraft stucture is designed, thickness of the aircraft skins involved, force of the propellers involved, I knew it could and does happen. People become careless and with aircraft, there is usually a bad result for someone.


But, you know the Mythbusters: someone writes in and says "can that really happen?" and they will test it. . .especially if it potentially involves destruction and mayhem! 

They once blew over a school bus with jet exhaust too. . . .


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> A lot of truckers really have no idea
> how tall their truck is, do they?


ROFL -- you don't understand -- my dad was a big rig trucker for a while and I went to the trucker's lounge where they posted pics JUST LIKE THIS, dozens of them... the funniest one was the one where the big rig trucker said, as an excuse, "The garbage truck driver said I could make it."


----------



## intinst

Apparently, some van drivers also have no idea of their vertical clearance requirement:


----------



## intinst

I bet he was doing some wriggling as well.


----------



## intinst

Why trailers were invented


----------



## intinst

A frozen pipe can be really bad:


----------



## intinst

Is there a problem, Officer?


----------



## intinst

Nice fish! 7 Cans long!


----------



## intinst

Might have got off a little bit early:


----------



## intinst

Better slow down, I think they're stopping up ahead.


----------



## intinst

For Anju:


----------



## intinst

I'll bet someone had to go home for fresh clothing:


----------



## intinst

Jokers wild:


----------



## intinst

Another picture showing why I live in the south:


----------



## intinst

Seldom see a ******* limo camper:


----------



## intinst

Usually before doing something stupid,
guy like this would say "hold my beer and watch this," 
must not have been anyone to take it from him.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> I'll bet someone had to go home for fresh clothing:


Yeah, the accountants who almost had to figure out how to write off a few million dollars' worth of equipment.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> Yeah, the accountants who almost had to figure out how to write off a few million dollars' worth of equipment.


Yeah, them too.


----------



## intinst

Old school hotrod?


----------



## intinst

Combining boats and aircraft and lack of knowledge of physics:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^  Oops.


----------



## Geoffrey

There's always something on this site to make me giggle.


----------



## sjc

Wow...miss a day...and you miss a whole lot of laughs.

vwkitten: That wind blowing post had me in hysterics. I could picture someone wearing a toupee' that day...lol.

Intinst: Several...frozen pipe thing, the dress up for Walmart thing...You're killing me. *AND* you made me want to eat pie...didn't have any, so I just ate vanilla ice cream with caramel topping...and to think I was doing so well. THANKS...sheesh.


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## telracs

Or for those Star Trek fans....











_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## intinst

Some assembly required


----------



## intinst

Alaskan street gang


----------



## intinst

He'd be in so much trouble...


----------



## intinst

Cut rate moving co. llc.


----------



## intinst

Join the Navy and get up close to some new people


----------



## intinst

Some very strange people out there


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How imaginative!


----------



## geoffthomas

Love the setting sun.
Do we know where the location is?


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Love the setting sun.
> Do we know where the location is?


I was wondering the same thing. Hope we find out.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Love the setting sun.
> Do we know where the location is?


No, sorry. Just liked the picture and hoped some others would, also.


----------



## intinst

?! ?! ?!


----------



## intinst

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## intinst

A true friend:


----------



## intinst

Dyslexia in action:


----------



## intinst

Poor Dog








Sure I made a mistake, but he didn't 
have to rub my nose in it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bet the warranty doesn't cover this:


----------



## intinst

And then the fight started...


----------



## intinst

Must be a new member...


----------



## intinst

Sad commentary on our times:


----------



## intinst

Just a little closer, closer, closer... STOP!


----------



## intinst

Just one glance at my wife's 
undergarments, and I'll 
have to kill you.


----------



## intinst

Haven't been any cat pics today:


----------



## sjc

Love the sunset pic.  I, too, would love to know the locale.
AND...
Call me crazy, but the darn cartoon of the melted snowman made me feel bad.  How pathetic am I?


----------



## sjc

Funny work story:  A woman who was struck by another vehicle from behind took quite a jolt.  She instantly pulled out her cell and dialed the police.  The offender with her car all smashed backed up from our client's rear bumper and sped off.  No witnesses to get the plate #.

***RETRIBUTION:  My client was so upset; because now it would have to go through her insurance.  She called her son to the scene and when the vehicle was being loaded on the tow he noticed that the vehicle hit her back bumper so hard, it left the reverse image of the licence plate # embedded/imprinted in her bumper.  The police located and charged the other party with leaving the scene of an accident.  I love it.


----------



## libros_lego

sjc said:


> Funny work story: A woman who was struck by another vehicle from behind took quite a jolt. She instantly pulled out her cell and dialed the police. The offender with her car all smashed backed up from our client's rear bumper and sped off. No witnesses to get the plate #.
> 
> ***RETRIBUTION: My client was so upset; because now it would have to go through her insurance. She called her son to the scene and when the vehicle was being loaded on the tow he noticed that the vehicle hit her back bumper so hard, it left the reverse image of the licence plate # embedded/imprinted in her bumper. The police located and charged the other party with leaving the scene of an accident. I love it.


That's a good bump for the day.


----------



## intinst

One use for an old computer case:


----------



## intinst

Oh, I say!


----------



## intinst

Open wide!


----------



## intinst

Problem in translation


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Think "West Side Story"


----------



## intinst

Good Morning, this is your wake up call.


----------



## intinst

At least, this is how it works out for me:


----------



## intinst

Ain"t it the truth? 
Dog=Unconditional love


----------



## intinst

Anothe use for and old Mac:


----------



## intinst

It's the thought that counts:


----------



## intinst

Many, many days, I could use serving or two of this "soup."


----------



## intinst

What do you think? Agree or Disagree?


----------



## intinst

See the word?


----------



## intinst

How it really works:


----------



## intinst

Cat bath?


----------



## intinst

Illusion


----------



## intinst

Another illusion, all these men are the same height.


----------



## intinst

Boy, do I feel like this:


----------



## intinst

May be a need for intercession here:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Always one:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

hrough the years:


----------



## intinst

No here is a climbing wall I wouldn't be 
concerned about falling off, just a big splash!


----------



## intinst

Better luck next time! - NOT!


----------



## intinst

Wrong, just wrong, on many levels:


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Translation to English, please.


----------



## intinst

Really different umbrella:


----------



## intinst

I'm sure they are looking for carpictures


----------



## intinst

The dirrection some people let their mind go...


----------



## intinst

Oh wee, probably wouldn't have liked that job, anyway


----------



## intinst

How dog wish it would work.


----------



## intinst

Nice shades


----------



## intinst

evolution of man:


----------



## intinst

For Ann in Arlington:


----------



## intinst

Don't mess with Dale!


----------



## intinst

The more things change...


----------



## intinst

I believe I'll have a nap as well.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Stress Reduction:

Picture yourself near a stream. Birds are softly chirping
in the cool mountain air. Nothing can bother you here.
No one knows about this secret place. You are in total
seclusion from that place called "the world." The soothing 
sound of a gentle waterfall fills the air with a cascade of
serenity. The water is clear.
You can easily make out the face of the person whose head
you are holding under the water. Look! It's the person who
caused you all this stress in the first place. What a pleasant
surprise. You let them up...just for a quick 
breath...then ploop!...back under they go... You allow 
yourself as many deep breaths as you want.

There now...Feeling better?


----------



## intinst

Bet you won't take a charge from him!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

If mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bombs Away!


----------



## intinst

Point to remember


----------



## intinst

For all the cat owners among us:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

^^^ O.K.  I don't even like cats.  There are some cats I actively dislike.  But that's just wrong. . . . .^^^


----------



## intinst

What are YOU thinking of?


----------



## intinst

Probably written by the same people who don't want you lean on a ladder or drink paint thinner, spoilsports.


----------



## intinst

If they are good locksmiths, why is that still on there?


----------



## intinst

Click to see Funny Cat Chases Fly Video


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> What are YOU thinking of?


Well, having just read Karen McQ's _Easily Amused_...


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Click to see Funny Cat Chases Fly Video


OK, the office building I'm in is blocking access to this, so I know it has to be interesting...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> What are YOU thinking of?


OK, OK, I'm thinking: Hey! Where's the buns?


----------



## intinst

Sneaky little devil


----------



## intinst

No, wouldn't be worth it, to me.


----------



## intinst

Another business opportunity some one beat me to doing.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey there, guess what?

Mike Hicks has finally published the new In Her Name: First Contact.











Shamelessly promoting a local writer, I am.
After all there are only a handful of good writers that I have met.
And Mike is one.

Hey - we wanted to keep stuff in this thread, right?

just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Foggy city


----------



## intinst

Break it down!


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it was a safe driving class?


----------



## intinst

I'm sure the item is real...not!


----------



## intinst

Bet he could sell this idea to others wearing body armor.


----------



## intinst

Please, huh, pretty please!


----------



## intinst

supper on the hoof with a camera...


----------



## intinst

Must keep thinking...Invisable! must keep thinking...


----------



## intinst

What ever you say, Adolph.


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday ferry ride


----------



## intinst

Might have a little extra wind resistance on this delivery.


----------



## intinst

Gotta quit leaving those boxes of styrafoam peanuts around open.


----------



## intinst

This doesn't right? We were finished, right?


----------



## intinst

Very intense soccer players.


----------



## intinst

You won't see this dress in every store you shop:


----------



## intinst

Mouse line-up:


----------



## intinst

Jackie Chan's got nothin' on me!


----------



## intinst

What every zombie killer wants for Christmas.


----------



## intinst

Still having trouble with the new-fangled way of doin' things.


----------



## intinst

Really got that scooter decked out with the accessories, two umbrellas!


----------



## intinst

No, your room isn't , either!


----------



## intinst

Another fine example of news reporting.


----------



## intinst

They were worried about the Governater?


----------



## intinst

What were you doing to them before?


----------



## intinst

Having trouble thinking of a less needed item.


----------



## intinst

Ask anyone in business:


----------



## intinst

Planning: Unfortunately it is just a department name many places, not an activity the department participates in.


----------



## intinst

So what am I supossed to do?


----------



## intinst

Be back in a little while with bunz!


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

I am hyperventillating from laughing so hard!!
-- Guy with motorcycle for sale
-- Wooden chair and naked man
-- Cat chasing fly video


----------



## Bren S.

lol these made me smile and chuckle


----------



## intinst

For the dachshund aficionado:




My dachshund Molly would be a champion if I could get het to run like she does when mad at our Poodle. She can't catch her, but it is not from lack of effort!


----------



## Bren S.

hehehehe such cute dogs


----------



## intinst

Want a burger?


----------



## intinst

You want to keep your head while reading this


----------



## intinst

A REAL VW Bug...


----------



## intinst

Pretty


----------



## intinst

I hope it is just the camera angle, but still, interesting picture.


----------



## intinst

In case you need to GO Know:


----------



## intinst

That'll teach 'em!


----------



## intinst

? ? ?


----------



## intinst

You will listen and You Will Like It! (or else)


----------



## intinst

While true, perhaps not PC


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> While true, perhaps not PC


hahaha


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Pretty


Beautiful! Is this real or a composite? If real, where is it??


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Beautiful! Is this real or a composite? If real, where is it??


All the information I have is: Majesty Island


----------



## intinst

d


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

In my youth, something like this would have saved some money


----------



## intinst

Maybe in the offices where I work


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ducks and runs!


----------



## intinst

interesting mailbox:


----------



## intinst

Those will make getting into the subdivision more of a challange!


----------



## intinst

This one isn't funny, but is very inspiring.


----------



## intinst

Wow what a pic!


----------



## intinst

How insignificant is man...


----------



## intinst

Maybe not for long...


----------



## intinst

I need to reply to Maxx's blog!


----------



## intinst

And if they say pull over, you better!


----------



## intinst

No, I don't think I spoil my pets...


----------



## intinst

Of course, I find so many things that way.


----------



## intinst

Shallow root system


----------



## intinst

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't have too far to go.


----------



## intinst

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Unfortunately Amber would never get in the bath tub again..


----------



## intinst

Now we are in sooo much trouble


----------



## intinst

Man, the grills from the fifties, they all were somthin'!


----------



## vwkitten

Okay this thing is really for sale on E-bay -- not kidding...it's called --

*AMAZON KINDLE WEARABLE PRENATAL BOOK PLAYER BELT! WOW!*
NEW! Plug in your KINDLE & Play to your baby! [email protected]@K!


----------



## intinst

vwkitten said:


> Okay this thing is really for sale on E-bay -- not kidding...it's called --
> 
> *AMAZON KINDLE WEARABLE PRENATAL BOOK PLAYER BELT! WOW!*
> NEW! Plug in your KINDLE & Play to your baby! [email protected]@K!


Ignoring everthing else about this, will the child sound like a computer when they start talking?


----------



## intinst

Never too old to play air guitar! (except in public)


----------



## intinst

Ummm, Bacon!


----------



## intinst

So go ahead, dream big!


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I fear for the whole human race, especially the blond members.


----------



## intinst

Clever


----------



## intinst

Watch out for the BMUP, it looks like a BUMP


----------



## intinst

I'm thinking she must be a little upset, and wants the world to know.


----------



## intinst

No way for this to end well:


----------



## intinst

Not sure if this is real or not, but it is entertaining (a safety inspector for the FAA showed it in his class and he wasn't sure either)


----------



## intinst

I sense a theme here:


----------



## intinst

Bye Bye, Ball


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, don't you think we need 
a little chlorine in the gene pool?


----------



## intinst

Preps you for being an adult...


----------



## intinst

Uhm, where did all these licorice drops come from?


----------



## intinst

Nope, Un-Unh.


----------



## intinst

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Anything but that!


----------



## intinst

Don't see the scroll wheel...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Enjoy!


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

This is a misnomer, common sense is not so common.


----------



## intinst

Can you spot the one.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Question! I have a question over here!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Words? What Words?


----------



## intinst

Important? Yes I think it is important. OK, I'll hold.


----------



## intinst

The Horror!


----------



## intinst

A-men!


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one thing in my favor.


----------



## intinst

Kurt Vonnegut had a different point of view.
Accurate, but different.


----------



## intinst

I said Whoa, not Giddy Up!!


----------



## intinst

Are these people CRAZY?


----------



## intinst

Which way do I go?


----------



## intinst

Sad, sad day for Molsen drinkers everywhere


----------



## intinst

And if you don't like it, 
there's more where that came from! Grr!


----------



## intinst

Oh darn, i'll be busy Sunday, won't be able to attend. No, so sorry, 
shan't be able to make it any other day of the week, either
Best go on withoiut me, I'm afraid.


----------



## intinst

Anybody? juzt one or two small ones?


----------



## sjc

Oh gosh I needed the laughs:

Dog chasing video
Kindle Belt Ebay
Cheating Husband Sign

And the parents of snake baby need to be shot. (In the words of Geoff; just sayin')


----------



## intinst

Someone needs a bigger truck!


----------



## intinst

And with cats, we know what comes first.


----------



## intinst

This probably next to the no flying if you can't fly sign


----------



## intinst

Painting with Sharpies: It's going well, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

None of the squirrels in my area look like this


----------



## intinst

Never tick of the owner of heavy equipment.


----------



## intinst

He's not going anywhere for a while, but I 
bet he isn't thinking about a Snickers bar.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, "Smile!" just doesn't get it done.


----------



## intinst

When cats "eat out."


----------



## intinst

How video games have chaged the ways people think, 
explains some of the actions taken around us.


----------



## intinst

I'd wondered


----------



## intinst

I don't know, I've seen some vere impure forms


----------



## intinst

In some people's opinion.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> While true, perhaps not PC


Do they want us to slow down for the children and other animals?

Or

Are they warning us that the children and other animals are slow?


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when things like this happen?
(Of course, it has been 40 years since this particular one could happen to me)


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Words? What Words?


Oh, Hey Are those twins??

Come on the ones on the left and the right?

Hey the two brunette girls with possible matching bikinis (brown) - do you think they are twins?

The faces look alike folks!!!!

Look at the faces.

Oh, I give up.


----------



## intinst

I see a couple that look the same, but I don't know about the faces.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

now, now boys:  family friendly, remember.


----------



## intinst

Well, they do look friendly in the picture, they are all smiling.


----------



## sjc

Yay!!!! Yahoo!!! Here is the *2000*th post to the "infinity thread"...It's MARGARITA time!!!!


----------



## intinst

sjc, I was hoping you would get that post, I left it at 1999 today thinking you might!


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll try harder to remember


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to run that light


----------



## intinst

Sneaky Devils


----------



## intinst

Food fight's a food fight, what ever you're throwing


----------



## intinst

Turning around will be difficult


----------



## intinst

Well, I guess he gets the wind in his face


----------



## intinst

It pays to look at the ground where you park, 
you may want to move.


----------



## intinst

Cats invented Cool!


----------



## intinst

I want to be the person my dogs think I am.


----------



## intinst

I've felt this way at the dentist, 
are you old enough to remember 
trying to spit in the sink?


----------



## intinst

I can't improve on this.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

an unfortunate turn of events:


----------



## intinst

Rather xenophobic, don't you think? Aliens have body functions ,too. (probably)


----------



## intinst

Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word/Swear word!


----------



## intinst

Either being the main idea here.


----------



## intinst

Someday...Someday...


----------



## intinst

Well, he said he needed a screen print. Why? I don't know, I'm not a tech person.


----------



## intinst

Feed me and maybe they'll be quiet for a while.


----------



## intinst

Be the best that you can be, even if it is just as a bad example.


----------



## intinst

Hai! Ya!


----------



## intinst

Sometimes everyone wants a Burger KIng Whopper.


----------



## intinst

About to make a big splash in the photo world.


----------



## intinst

Biggest bug I ever saw!


----------



## sjc

> sjc, I was hoping you would get that post, I left it at 1999 today thinking you might!


Awwwww...you humble me. This thread wouldn't even exist anymore without you.

INTINST is EVERYONE'S daily dose of FUNNY...Thanks.


----------



## intinst

All right now, I expect to see production soar!


----------



## intinst

Curmudgeon Cat


----------



## intinst

Yeah, he'd enjoy that! 
Might want to do it himself at times.


----------



## intinst

You have been warned!


----------



## intinst

Home, sweet home!


----------



## intinst

When they said we'd ride on the train, 
I guess I thought on the inside.


----------



## intinst

Make Me Laugh!


----------



## intinst

Must have given a ticket to the wrong guy.


----------



## intinst

Meow! er, woof.


----------



## intinst

I know that feeling.


----------



## intinst

Pick an icon:


----------



## intinst

Lot of food throwing today:


----------



## intinst

Go figure!


----------



## intinst

Then we'll fix it up a little and sell it at a big profit!


----------



## intinst

Well, they did warn her.


----------



## intinst

Do the Mod hats work like this?


----------



## intinst

Oh yeah, let's switch places then.


----------



## intinst

I know I am one.


----------



## intinst

Some are, some aren't


----------



## intinst

Dogs put up with so much from us:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nope, still not done.


----------



## intinst

I relate more to this one everyday.


----------



## intinst

Hang in there! Just a few more hours till the weekend!


----------



## intinst

Or several concerned tigers.


----------



## intinst

No one builds like this any more:


----------



## intinst

We have enough trouble with 
the drunk ones from the alcohol 
that is spilled!


----------



## intinst

I hope this is someones idea of art, 
not to be used in the traditional sense.


----------



## intinst

Why I don't take any chances 
with sleeping in public.


----------



## intinst

Stop Touching Me!


----------



## intinst

Gotta Dance!


----------



## intinst

Everyone knew better 
when I worked day shift.


----------



## intinst

Hey dude! Whatz happenin'?


----------



## intinst

Nice Kitty, good kitty!


----------



## intinst

Look Out, World!


----------



## intinst

maruthecat


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo!


----------



## intinst

Got another one!


----------



## intinst

Free!


----------



## intinst

For the Gardeners:


----------



## intinst

I know exactly how they feel:


----------



## intinst

Ahhh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Caption this photo!


"And then I said. . . ., and then she said. . . ., and then I said. . . ., and then she said. . ."


----------



## LindaW

Ann in Arlington said:


> "And then I said. . . ., and then she said. . . ., and then I said. . . ., and then she said. . ."





intinst said:


> Caption this photo!


Girlfriend...who _does_ your hair


----------



## vwkitten

Gave me Chills, baby... Now that's what it's all about...


----------



## vwkitten

No really, you've GOT to download this new book... it's fantastic!!!



intinst said:


> Caption this photo!


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> For the Gardeners:


The one about the slugs and the beer is killing me. I never knew that slugs could be killed with beer until last weekend. I went to Lowe's to try to find something that would kill the slugs that are taking over my flower beds and yard, but the only thing that they had was harmful to domestic animals as well as slugs. The guy at Lowe's told me about the beer thing. I tried it that night and I was AMAZED! I can't believe how well this trick works. Hubby and I also got a lot of laughs about going to the store to buy beer for slugs.


----------



## intinst

She may be hot, but that bacon's still gotta cook


----------



## intinst

with appolgies to the USMC


----------



## intinst

Appropriate name


----------



## intinst

But someone has to say it,


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> She may be hot, but that bacon's still gotta cook


But just think of how badly cooked bacon would drape.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> No one builds like this any more:


Actually, there's one just like this in St. Joseph, MO, and it's called "Kris & Kate's Ice Cream Treats." This may well be the same place, as it looks as if "Kate's" is part of the writing on the front. I've never stopped at the ice cream parlor, but I've heard that it's wonderful!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> But just think of how badly cooked bacon would drape.


Well I kinda was, and it might have been a far more interesting picture, at least with the same amount of bacon.


----------



## intinst

Nope,not I !


----------



## intinst

Ever notice how some people are very imaginative 
but do not have much common (<--misnomer) sense?


----------



## intinst

Go outside? Are you crazy?


----------



## intinst

Thump Thump Thump


----------



## intinst

Devil Dog!


----------



## intinst

Good luck on collecting that


----------



## intinst

I just did!


----------



## intinst

Are they saying Cajun squirrels would like 
this flavor or that these chips are flavored 
with Cajun squirrels?


----------



## intinst

This is far enough.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bed partners


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Found $4.73 for Coinstar so far!


----------



## intinst

Always a wise guy where ever you go.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

If you knew me better, 
you'd understand.


----------



## intinst

Kinda like ox tail soup!


----------



## intinst

Wow, a free ride.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

There ought to be a law!


----------



## intinst

I had not made the light/sound connection.


----------



## intinst

Me too


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

watch out for splinters!


----------



## intinst

I feel like this as well


----------



## intinst

Warm up by the fire,


----------



## intinst

They're coming for you!


----------



## intinst

Extreme!


----------



## intinst

Go away, unless you want to be next!


----------



## intinst

Something you don't see every day:


----------



## intinst

Priorities


----------



## intinst

I could use a nap:


----------



## intinst

It's hard not to be overwhelmed:


----------



## intinst

Lighten up!


----------



## intinst

I do,I do!


----------



## intinst

People do such silly things.


----------



## intinst

Some weird photos


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Strange (big) tree:


----------



## intinst

Dog dancing with hover-ball


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to fall in any other way.


----------



## intinst

Bet this won't show up in the ol' ad pages!


----------



## intinst

Cruel, cruel trick to play.


----------



## intinst

C-C-C-Can someone open the D-D-D-Door now, P-P-P-Please?


----------



## intinst

Sure, Rub it in:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

At least they didn't crush it...


----------



## intinst

How about your daughter, enough to learn to spell?


----------



## intinst

Another example of why women live longer than men.


----------



## intinst

A teeny, tiny one.


----------



## intinst

The kind of thing that gives Arkansans a bad reputation:


----------



## intinst

You should hear the other things he says about you!


----------



## intinst

Good to remember if you are in the area:


----------



## intinst

Have mercy, get it over with!


----------



## intinst

I am in pain just looking at the picture!


----------



## intinst

Has his own helmet!


----------



## intinst

Just because something may be possible,
Does not mean you should do it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Makes me want to move south with Anju!


----------



## intinst

The dreaded red shirt:


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I wonder that men live long enough to have children.


----------



## intinst

I am old enough to know I couldn't handle either:


----------



## intinst

Especially with fresh lemonade!


----------



## intinst

They rent trucks and trailers...


----------



## intinst

Weredog?


----------



## intinst

Careful where you park!


----------



## intinst

I'm afraid!


----------



## intinst

For the back half of a car? Sounds high to me.


----------



## intinst

How?


----------



## intinst

Great, that's all we need!


----------



## intinst

I really liked that movie.


----------



## intinst

Not very "green," huh?


----------



## intinst

Man, I'm glad I live as far south as I do!


----------



## intinst

Oh, Really?


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> You should hear the other things he says about you!


He says that he can take your imaginary friend anytime! What, you think you don't have an imaginary friend? Oh dear... then that must be a demon following you around waiting for just the right moment to suck out your brains... sorry man, can't help you... *walk away carefully*

Now if I could only fit all that on a t-shirt =)>


----------



## vwkitten




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## intinst

Kinda put things into perspective...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Pass!


----------



## intinst

Where are you?


----------



## intinst

Some people are just given to ostentatious displays


----------



## intinst

Stubby always was a little slow on the uptake... and the move away!


----------



## intinst

Good to now the office isn't into naked


----------



## intinst

Wonder what they thought the cones and tape were for?


----------



## intinst

911 must be busy then.


----------



## intinst

It's scary!


----------



## intinst

Label needs a little more work.


----------



## intinst

Some people's idea of "fun" frightens me.


----------



## intinst

What are they THINKING?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> What are they THINKING?


I'd say it's pretty clear they're not. . . .


----------



## intinst

I get the feeling I am not wanted.


----------



## intinst

Really? Maybe they were all going to an early morning pie baking class...
No, I guess not, what with the bandanas, knife, bat and billy club.


----------



## intinst

Oopsy!


----------



## intinst

Oopsy! #2


----------



## intinst

Oopsy! #3


----------



## intinst

Oopsy! #4


----------



## intinst

I wonder if this was covered in a motorcycle training class? Oh yeah, under stupid ideas!


----------



## intinst

See previous post.


----------



## intinst

Ewww


----------



## intinst

Scary tat


----------



## intinst

The scary part about this to me is the crutch!
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/you-know-your-a-*******.jpg


----------



## intinst

No comment required


----------



## intinst

Now I know how to get the DW to leave me home!


----------



## intinst

What Date!


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute here!


----------



## intinst

Park over behind that sign, let it block some of this wind.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, there just isn't any safe place to park.


----------



## intinst

Kitty tech


----------



## intinst

Way more useful than a hide-a-bed.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Go ahead, call me Tigger one more time.


----------



## intinst

New cargo compartment?


----------



## intinst

A little help here? Need a little help!


----------



## intinst

New definition to the word "Clueless."


----------



## intinst

Please, Somebody?


----------



## intinst

Otherwise known as cheating


----------



## intinst

Good one, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

It is called, "Earth."


----------



## intinst

Let me out of here and I'll show you a Purrito!


----------



## intinst

Fun driving in the snow


----------



## intinst

Stringent job requirements


----------



## intinst

Unh Uh, that ain't fair!


----------



## intinst

Swine flu changes everything:


----------



## intinst

Well, Are You?


----------



## intinst

Neener Neener on the fishies


----------



## intinst

Come on in, just park that anywhere:


----------



## intinst

One prepared hamster!


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm not the one that threw him in.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Twice the humiliation


----------



## intinst

FEEL THE WRATH!


----------



## intinst

What is wrong with this picture?


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Peperment Pig?


----------



## intinst

Mouse Gymnasts.


----------



## intinst

G'day, Mate. Care for a Foster's?


----------



## intinst

Real life copying art?


----------



## intinst

Different...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Or a Kindle with a dead battery!


----------



## intinst

Good system!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Where?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What are you trying to say here?


----------



## intinst

There once was a rich man who was near death.
He was very grieved because he had worked so
hard for his money and he wanted to be able to
take it with him to heaven. So the rich man began 
to pray that he might be able to take some of his wealth
with him.

An angel hears his plea and appears to him.
"Sorry Rich Man, but you can't take your wealth with you."
The man implores the angel to speak to God to
see if He might bend the rules. The man
continues to pray that his wealth could follow him. 

The angel reappears and informs the man that
God had decided to allow him to take one suitcase 
with him. Overjoyed, the man gathers his
largest suitcase and fills it with pure gold bars
and places it beside his bed. 

Soon afterward the man dies and shows up at
the Gates of Heaven to greet St. Peter. Peter
seeing the suitcase says, "Hold on, you can't
bring that in here!" But, the man explains to
Peter that he has permission and asks him to
verify his story with the Lord. 

Sure enough, Peter checks and comes back
saying, "You're right. You are allowed one carry-on
bag, but I'm supposed to check its contents before
letting it through." Peter opens the suitcase to
inspect the worldly items that the man found too
precious to leave behind and exclaims,

"You brought pavement?!?"


----------



## intinst

sputter, sputter, sputter


----------



## intinst

Might as well get it over with.


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh!


----------



## intinst

To all my friends 
at KindleBoards:
Sorry!


----------



## intinst

A very happy bike rider:


----------



## intinst

Japanese are sometimes very odd:


----------



## intinst

Crazy Haircut:


----------



## intinst

Caught one!


----------



## intinst

yeah, right.


----------



## vwkitten




----------



## vwkitten




----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Surprise!


I want the AFTER picture for this one... LOL.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Oopsy! #4


That looks like one of those sidewalk painter's things....


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Now I know how to get the DW to leave me home!


I want to meet and marry the man that could do all that... whoops, already married, sorry dear...


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Pass!


Now that is in a house with no kids and no pets....


----------



## vwkitten

So I got this brilliant idea at 1:30am to go back and read this thread from the beginning...  It's 3am and I only got through the first 20 pages... (I'll admit, I skimmed to the pictures for a few pages there).

Ah yes, another insomnia night....


----------



## intinst

Let a smile be your umbrella...


----------



## intinst

Looks like one is just about done...


----------



## intinst

Gotta go to work to rest up from the three day weekend.


----------



## intinst

How long have you been driving without a tail light?" 
asked the policeman after pulling over a motorist.
The driver jumped out, ran to the rear of his car and 
gave a long, painful groan and put his face in his hands.
He seemed so upset that the cop was moved to ease 
up on him a bit.
"Come on, now," he said, 
"you don't have to take it so hard. It isn't that serious."

"It isn't?" cried the motorist. 
"Then you know what happened to my boat and trailer?"


----------



## intinst

A new man is brought into Prison Cell 102.
Already there is a long-time resident who looks 100 years old.
The new man looks at the old-timer inquiringly.
The old-timer says, "Look at me. I'm old and worn out.
You'd never believe that I used to live the life of Riley.
I wintered on the Riviera, had a boat, four fine cars, the most
beautiful women, and I ate in all the best restaurants of France."
The new man asked, "What happened?"
"One day Riley reported his credit cards missing!


----------



## intinst

All In A Days Work
A local policeman had just finished his shift one cold 
December evening and was at home with his wife.
"You just won't believe what happened this evening. 
In all my years on the force I've never seen anything like it," 
he said to his wife.
"Oh yes dear, what happened ?"
"I came across two guys down by the canal, 
one of them was drinking battery acid 
and the other was eating fireworks."
"Drinking battery acid and eating fireworks!! 
What did you do with them?"
"Oh that was easy," he explained. 
"I charged one and let the other off."


----------



## intinst

Just put it there on the floor, I get it!


----------



## intinst

The lawyer stood before the judge only to hear that court would be 
adjourned for the day and he would have to return the next day. 
"What for?" the lawyer yelled the judge.
The judge, equally irked by a tedious day and the lawyer's rude treatment, 
roared, "Fifty dollars....contempt of court. That's why!" 
Upon noticing the lawyer was checking his wallet, the judge relented. 
"That's all right. You don't have to pay the fine right now."
The lawyer replied, "I'm just seeing if I have enough to say three more words."


----------



## intinst

Dogs can't be humiliated, they have no pride.
They'll do anything to please their owner.


----------



## intinst

While taking a routine vandalism report at an elementary school, 
I was interrupted by a little girl about six years old. 
Looking up and down at my uniform, she asked, 
"Are you a police officer?"
"Yes," I answered, and continued writing the report.
"My mother said if I ever needed help I should ask the police. Is that right?"
"Yes, that's right," I told her.
"Well, then," she said as she extended her foot toward me, 
"would you please tie my shoe?"


----------



## intinst

A Trip to the Park
A police car pulls up in front of Grandma Bessie's house, 
and Grandpa Morris gets out.
The polite policeman explained that this elderly gentleman 
said that he was lost in the park ... and couldn't find his way home.
"Oh Morris," said Grandma, " You've been going to that park for over 
30 years! So how could you get lost ? "
Leaning close to Grandma, so that the policeman couldn't hear. 
Morris whispered, " I wasn't lost ... I was just too tired to walk home."


----------



## intinst

Alcatraz
A couple with three children waited in line at San Francisco's Pier 41 
to purchase tickets for a boat trip to Alcatraz. Others watched with 
varying degrees of sympathy and irritation as the young children fidgeted, 
whined, and punched one another. The frazzled parents reprimanded them to no avail.
Finally they reached the ticket window. "Five tickets, please," 
the father said. "Two round trip, three one way."


----------



## intinst

Police in Amsterdam
Police in Amsterdam, the Netherlands, sick and tired of cell phone thefts,
have launched a new weapon against the culprits.
As soon as thefts are reported, stolen phones are sent a Short 
Message System text message every three minutes noting 
"This device is stolen. Purchase or sale is an offense," 
and signing the note "the police."
A police spokesman admitted "the idea is to drive the thieves mad" 
and make the phones virtually unusable.


----------



## intinst

Stuck, but richer for it


----------



## intinst

Carjacking
An elderly lady finished her shopping and, upon return to the parking lot, found four men in her car.
She dropped her shopping bags and drew her handgun, screaming at the top of her voice that she 
knew how to use it and that she would if required, so they should get out of the car. The four men 
didn't wait around for a second invitation, but got out and ran like mad, whereupon the lady loaded 
her shopping bags into the back of the car and got into the driver's seat.
Small problem -- her key wouldn't fit the ignition. Her car, identical to the one she was in, 
was parked four or five spaces farther down. She loaded her bags into her own car and drove to the police station.
The officer to whom she told the story nearly tore himself in two with laughter and pointed to the far 
end of the counter, where four men were reporting a carjacking by a mad elderly woman.

No charges were filed.


----------



## sjc

My sides hurt from laughing.  I missed a couple days worth of posts due to the long weekend.  I had a ball catching up.

My favorite was the two old men in conversation and one said, "You did that yesterday" to which the other replied, "I wasn't done yet."

NOW:  On a personal note:  I wish it were the Memorial Day weekend that just passed instead of the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## vwkitten

This is my favorite thread!


----------



## vwkitten

Think Happy Thoughts


----------



## vwkitten

And this one is just for the dreamers out there... I just never grow out of this stuff...


----------



## vwkitten

Yeah, hmmmm.... well, my excuse is that I do write romance and I've just got to study how to put that sexy position into words... now if I could just turn my brain on while looking at this picture, maybe...mmm... what was I saying again?


----------



## intinst

The Armed Services
One reason the Armed Services have trouble operating 
jointly is that they don't speak the same language.
For example, if you told Navy personnel to "secure a building," 
they would turn off the lights and lock the doors.
Army personnel would occupy the building so no one could enter.
Marines would assault the building, capture it, 
and defend it with suppressive fire and close combat.
The Air Force, on the other hand, 
would take out a three-year lease with an option to buy.


----------



## intinst

Military "Wisdom

"A slipping gear could let your M203 grenade launcher fire when you least expect it. That would make you quite unpopular in what's left of your unit." -- Army's magazine of preventive maintenance.

"Aim towards the enemy." -- Instruction printed on US Rocket Launcher

"When the pin is pulled, Mr. Grenade is not our friend." -- U.S. Marine Corps

"Cluster bombing from B-52s is very, very accurate. The bombs are guaranteed to always hit the ground." -- U.S.A.F. Ammo Troop

"If the enemy is in range, so are you." -- Infantry Journal

"It is generally inadvisable to eject directly over the area you just bombed." -- U.S. Air Force Manual

"Whoever said the pen is mightier than the sword obviously never encountered automatic weapons." -- Gen. MacArthur

"Try to look unimportant; they may be low on ammo." -- Infantry Journal

"You, you, and you . . . Panic. The rest of you, come with me." -- U.S. Marine Corp Gunnery Sgt.

"Tracers work both ways." -- U.S. Army Ordnance

"Five second fuses only last three seconds." -- Infantry Journal

"Don't ever be the first, don't ever be the last, and don't ever volunteer to do anything." -- U. S Navy Swabbie

"Bravery is being the only one who knows you're afraid." -- David Hackworth

"If your attack is going too well, you're walking into an ambush." -- Infantry Journal

"No combat ready unit has ever passed inspection." -- Joe Gay

"Any ship can be a minesweeper...once."

"Never tell the Platoon Sergeant you have nothing to do." -- Unknown Marine Recruit

"Don't draw fire; it irritates the people around you." -- Your Buddies

"If you see a bomb technician running, follow him." -- U.S.A.F. Ammo Troop


----------



## intinst

The San Francisco Zoo has an elephant, named Calle. It seems that Calle 
has a chronic illness which requires daily medication. The zoo people couldn't 
get Calle to take her dose orally, so a pharmacologist developed a suppository for her.

The 10-inch-long, four-pound, cocoa-butter bullets are crafted by the good 
folks at Guittard Chocolates in Burlingame, California.

Administering the DAILY medication takes five zoo workers, 
including one person to distract Calle with treats 
and one person who wears a full-arm glove.

DO YOU KNOW WHAT ALL THIS MEANS?

It means that five people have jobs worse than yours!

Now stop complaining and get back to work.


----------



## intinst

Wit syrps!


----------



## intinst

Chin rest


----------



## intinst

Most everyday, recently


----------



## intinst

Two gas company servicemen, a senior training supervisor and a young trainee,  were out checking meters in a suburban  neighborhood. They parked their truck the end of  the alley and worked their way to the other end.  At the last house a woman looking out her kitchen  window watched the two men as they checked her gas  meter.

Finishing the meter check, the senior supervisor  challenged his younger coworker to a foot race  down the alley back to the truck to prove that an  older guy could outrun a younger one. As they came  running up to the truck, they realized the lady  from that last house was huffing and puffing right  behind them. They stopped and asked her what was  wrong.

Gasping for breath, she replied, "When I see two  gas men running as hard as you two were, I figured  I'd better run too!"


----------



## intinst

A young man hired by a supermarket reported for his first day of work. The manager greeted him with a warm handshake and a smile, gave him a broom and said, "Your first job will be to sweep out the store."

"But I'm a college graduate," the young man replied indignantly.

"Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know that," said the manager. "Here, give me the broom -- I'll show you how."


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really look comfy.


----------



## intinst

Keep Looking!


----------



## intinst

Might as well tell it like it is.


----------



## intinst

Give me another minute, I'm almost done with this load!


----------



## intinst

Me and my big mouth, 
mention that I occasionally 
babysit and now look!


----------



## intinst

Well, at least you know what to expect.


----------



## intinst

He, He, He!


----------



## intinst

Ewww, track him yourself!


----------



## intinst

Good advice to use throughout life.


----------



## intinst

Vainity come to the animal kingdom.


----------



## intinst

The businessman dragged himself home and barely made 
it to his chair before he dropped, exhausted.
His sympathetic wife was right there 
with a tall cool drink and a comforting word.
"My, you look tired," she said. "You must have had a hard day today. 
What happened to make you so exhausted?"
"It was terrible," her husband said, 
"The computer broke down and all of us had to do our own thinking."


----------



## intinst

Don't like my jokes and pictures?
My only comment:


----------



## intinst

Two men working in a factory were talking.
"I know how to get some time off," said one. 
"How are you going to do that?" 
"Watch," he said, and climbed up on a rafter.  
The foreman asked what he was doing up there, 
and the man replied.  "I'm a lightbulb." 
"I think you need some time off," 
the foreman said, and the first man walked out of the factory. 
After a moment, the second man followed him.
"Where do you think you're going?" the foreman shouted. 
"I can't work in the dark," he said


----------



## intinst

Employed by the human-development center of a
corporation in the mid-west, my friend trains
employees in proper dress codes and etiquette.

One day as she was stepping onto the elevator,
a man casually dressed in jeans and a golf shirt
got on with her.

Thinking of her responsibilities, she scolded,
"Dressed a little casually today, aren't we?"

The man replied, "That's one benefit of owning
the company...."


----------



## intinst

Some people have too much time on their hands, 
but a lot of imagination and skill.


----------



## intinst

DW says she doesn't feel this way.


----------



## intinst

Different, but odd.


----------



## intinst

Been waitint for that download very long?


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo:


----------



## intinst

The manager of a large office noticed a new man one day 
and told him to come into his office. "What's your name?" 
he asked the new guy.

"John," the new guy replied.

The manager scowled, "Look... I don't know what kind of a 
namby-pamby place you worked before, but I don't call anyone 
by their first name. It breeds familiarity and that leads to a 
breakdown in authority. I refer to my employees by their last 
name only ... Smith, Jones, Baker ... That's all. I am to be referred 
to only as Mr. Robertson. Now that we got that straight, what is your last name?"

The new guy sighed, "Darling. My name is John Darling."

"Okay John, the next thing I want to tell you is . . . "


----------



## intinst

A Mothers Job Description:

Stopping to pick up my daughter at kindergarten, I found out that the topic of show 
and tell that day had been parents' occupations.  The teacher pulled me aside.  
Whispering, she advised, "You might want to explain a little bit more to your daughter what you do for a living."

I work as a training consultant and often conduct my seminars in motel conference rooms.

When I asked why, the teacher explained, "Your daughter told the class she wasn't sure what you did, 
but said you got dressed real pretty and went to work at motels."


----------



## intinst

A disappointed soft drink salesman returned from his Middle East assignment.  
His boss asked, "Why weren't you successful with the Arabs?"

The salesman explained, "When I got posted in the Middle East, 
I was very sure to make a good sales pitch as our product was 
virtually unknown there.  I didn't know to speak Arabic, so I 
planned to convey the message through 3 posters.  My first 
poster was a man crawling through the hot desert sand, totally 
exhausted and panting.  Second, the man is drinking our soft 
drink and third, our man is now totally refreshed.  
Then these posters were pasted all over the place"

"That should have worked," said the boss.

The salesman replied, "Well, not only did I not speak Arabic 
but I didn't realize that Arabs read from right to left."


----------



## intinst

Perils of home computing

Catherine, a RN, was unhappy with her job, so she submitted her resignation. 
She was sure she'd have no trouble finding a new position, 
because of the nursing shortage in her area.

She e-mailed cover letters to dozens of potential employers and 
attached her resume to each one. Two weeks later, Catherine was 
dismayed and bewildered that she had not received even one request for an interview.

Finally she received a message from a prospective employer that explained 
the reason she hadn't heard from anyone else. It read: "Your resume was not 
attached as stated. I do, however, want to thank you for the vegetable lasagna recipe."


----------



## intinst

This would be great if it was oppositeville, 
but sadly it's just bad translation


----------



## intinst

An enthusiastic but somewhat unscrupulous salesman was waiting to see the 
purchasing agent of an engineering firm. The salesman was there to submit 
his company's bid for a particular job.
He couldn't help but notice, however, that a competitor's bid was on the purchasing agent's desk. 
Unfortunately, the actual figure was covered by a can of juice.

The temptation to see the amount quoted became too much, 
so the salesman lifted the can. His heart sank as he watched 
thousands of BB's pour from the bottomless can and scatter across the floor.


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> Caption this photo:


Now, remember team when she puts out the trash, I'll distract her and you get the goods. 
Okay there she is... GO GO GO


----------



## LSbookend

For those of you who watch what you eat, here's the final word on nutrition and health. It's a relief to know the truth after all those conflicting nutritional studies:

1. The Japanese eat very little fat
And suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

2. The Mexicans eat a lot of fat
And suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

3. The Chinese drink very little red wine
And suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

4. The Italians drink a lot of red wine
And suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

5. The Germans drink a lot of beers and eat lots of sausages and fats
And suffer fewer heart attacks than Americans.

CONCLUSION

Eat and drink what you like. Speaking English is apparently what kills you


----------



## LSbookend

Cup of Tea .


One day my mother was out and my dad was in charge of me. I was maybe 2 1/2 years old and had just recovered from an accident. Someone had given me a little 'tea set' as a get-well gift and it was one of my favorite toys. Daddy was in the living room engrossed in the evening news when I brought Daddy a little cup of 'tea', which was just water.

After several cups of tea and lots of praise for such yummy tea, my Mom came
home. My Dad made her wait in the living room to watch me bring him a cup of
tea, because it was 'just the cutest thing!'

My Mom waited, and sure enough, here I come down the hall with a cup of tea
for Daddy and she watches him drink it up.

Then she says, (as only a mother would know)..'Did it ever occur to you that
the only place she can reach to get water is the toilet?


----------



## LSbookend

Be sure and cancel your credit cards before you die.
This is so priceless, and so, so easy to see happening, customer
service being what it is today.

A lady died this past January, and Citibank billed her for February
and March for their annual service charges on her credit card, and
added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. The balance had
been $0.00 when she died, but now somewhere around $60.00. A family
member placed a call to Citibank.
Here is the exchange :
Family Member:  'I am calling to tell you she died back in January.'
Citibank:  'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges
still apply.'
Family Member: 'Maybe, you should turn it over to collections.'
Citibank: 'Since it is two months past due, it already has been.'
Family Member: So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'
Citibank: 'Either report her account to frauds division or report her
to the credit bureau, maybe both!'
Family Member: 'Do you think God will be mad at her?'
Citibank: 'Excuse me?'
Family Member: 'Did you just get what I was telling you - the part
about her being dead?'
Citibank: 'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.'
Supervisor gets on the phone:
Family Member: 'I'm calling to tell you, she died back in January with
a $0 balance.'
Citibank: 'The account was never closed and late fees and charges
still apply.'
Family Member: 'You mean you want to collect from her estate?'
Citibank: (Stammer) 'Are you her lawyer?'
Family Member: 'No, I'm her great nephew.' (Lawyer info was given)
Citibank:  'Could you fax us a certificate of death?'
Family Member: 'Sure.' (Fax number was given )
After they get the fax :
Citibank: 'Our system just isn't setup for death. I don't know what
more I can do to help.'
Family Member: 'Well, if you figure it out, great! If not, you could
just keep billing her. She won't care.'
Citibank:  'Well, the late fees and charges will still apply.'
(What is wrong with these people?!?)
Family Member: 'Would you like her new billing address?'
Citibank: 'That might help...'
Family Member:  ' Odessa Memorial Cemetery , Highway 129, Plot Number 69.'
Citibank: 'Sir, that's a cemetery!'
Family Member: 'And what do you do with dead people on your planet'


----------



## LSbookend

Children's Science Exam
> > If you need a good laugh, try reading through these
> >>>>>> children's
> >>>>>> science exam answers...
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: Name the four seasons.
> >>>>>> A: Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe
> >>>>>> to drink.
> >>>>>> A: Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it
> >>>>>> removes large
> >>>>>> pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: How is dew formed?
> >>>>>> A: The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them
> >>>>>> perspire.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: How can you delay milk turning sour? (Brilliant, love
> >>>>>> this!)
> >>>>>> A: Keep it in the cow.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What causes the tides in the oceans?
> >>>>>> A: The tides are a fight between the Earth and the Moon.
> >>>>>> All
> >>>>>> water tends to flow towards the moon, because there is no
> >>>>>> water on the
> >>>>>> moon, and nature hates a vacuum. I forget where the sun
> >>>>>> joins in this fight.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What are steroids?
> >>>>>> A: Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What happens to your body as you age?
> >>>>>> A: When you get old, so do your bowels and you get
> >>>>>> intercontinental..
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty?
> >>>>>> A: He says good-bye to his boyhood and looks forward to his
> >>>>>> adultery.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: Name a major disease associated with cigarettes.
> >>>>>> A: Premature death.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: How are the main parts of the body categorized? ( e.g.,
> >>>>>> abdomen)
> >>>>>> A: The body is consisted into three parts -- the
> >>>>>> brainium, the
> >>>>>> borax and the abdominal cavity. The brainium contains the
> >>>>>> brain; the borax
> >>>>>> contains the heart and lungs, and the abdominal cavity
> >>>>>> contains the five
> >>>>>> bowels A, E, I, O, and U.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What is the fibula?
> >>>>>> A: A small lie.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What does 'varicose' mean? (I do love this one...)
> >>>>>> A: Nearby.
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarian Section.'
> >>>>>> A: The Caesarian Section is a district in Rome .
> >>>>>>
> >>>>>> Q: What does the word 'benign' mean?'
> >>>>>> A: Benign is what you will be after you be eight


----------



## LSbookend

Good ideas for dryer sheets

Bounce This Along

My mail carrier told me that the US Postal service sent out a message to all letter carriers to put a sheet of Bounce in their uniform pockets to
keep yellow-jackets away.
  
All this time you've just been putting Bounce in the dryer!

1. It will chase ants away when you lay a sheet near them. It also repels mice.

2. Spread sheets around foundation areas, or in trailers, or cars that are sitting and it keeps mice from entering your vehicle.

3. It takes the odor out of books and photo albums that don't get opened too often.

4. It repels mosquitoes. Tie a sheet of Bounce through a belt loop when outdoors during mosquito season.

5. Eliminate static electricity from your television (or computer) screen.

6. Since Bounce is designed to help eliminate static cling, wipe your television screen with a used sheet of Bounce to keep dust from
resettling.

7. Dissolve soap scum from shower doors. Clean with a sheet of Bounce.

8. To freshen the air in your home - Place an individual sheet of Bounce in a drawer or hang in the closet.

9. Put Bounce sheet in vacuum cleaner.

10. Prevent thread from tangling. Run a threaded needle through a sheet of Bounce before beginning to sew.

11. Prevent musty suitcases. Place an individual sheet of Bounce inside empty luggage before storing.

12. To freshen the air in your car - Place a sheet of Bounce under the front seat.

13. Clean baked-on foods from a cooking pan. Put a sheet in a pan, fill with water, let sit overnight, and sponge clean. The anti-static agent
apparently weakens the bond between the food and the pan.

14. Eliminate odors in wastebaskets. Place a sheet of Bounce at the bottom of the wastebasket.

15. Collect cat hair. Rubbing the area with a sheet of Bounce will magnetically attract all the lose hairs.

16. Eliminate static electricity from Venetian blinds. Wipe the blinds with a sheet of Bounce to prevent dust from resettling

17. Wipe up sawdust from drilling or sand papering. A used sheet of Bounce will collect sawdust like a tack cloth.

18. Eliminate odors in dirty laundry. Place an individual sheet of Bounce at the bottom of a laundry bag or hamper.

19. Deodorize shoes or sneakers. Place a sheet of Bounce in your shoes or sneakers overnight

20. Golfers put a Bounce sheet in their back pocket to keep the bees away.

21. Put a Bounce sheet in your sleeping bag and tent before folding and storing them. It will keep them smelling fresh.

22. Wet a Bounce sheet, hose down your car, and wipe lovebugs off easily with the wet Bounce.


----------



## LSbookend

NO PARENT LEFT BEHIND.... I promise you cannot read these and not laugh
out loud. These are real notes written by parents in an ALABAMA school district.  Spellings have been left intact. 



1.  My son is under a doctor's care and should not take PE today. Please execute him.


2.  Please exkuce lisa for being absent she was sick and i had her shot.


3.  Dear school: please ecsc's john being

absent on jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 and also 33.


4.  Please excuse gloria from jim today. She is administrating.


5.  Please excuse roland from p.e. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip.


6.  John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face.


7.  Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part.


8.  Megan could not come to school today because she has been bothered by very close veins.


9.  Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side.


10.  Please excuse ray friday from school. He has very loose vowels.


11.  Pleaseexcuse Lesli from being absent yesterday. She had diahre dyrea direathe the shits.  


12.  Please excuse tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea, and his boots leak.


13.  Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust.


14.  Please excuse jimmy for being. It was his father's fault.


15.  I kept Billie home because she had to go Christmas shopping because i don't know what size she wear.


16.  Please excuse jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it monday. We thought it was sunday.


17.  Sally won't be in school a week from friday. We have to attend her funeral.


18.  My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the marines.


19.  Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well.


20.  Please excuse mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps.


21.  Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover.


22.  Please excuse brenda. She has been sick and under the doctor.


23.  Maryann was absent december 11-16, because she had a fever, sorethroat, headache and upset stomach. Her sister was also sick, fever an sore throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over. I wasn't the best either, sore throat and fever. There must be something going around, her father even got hot last night.


----------



## Aravis60

Ahh.. this thread was just what I needed today. Rough day at work. Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## intinst

Catherine, a RN, was unhappy with her job, so she submitted her resignation. 
She was sure she'd have no trouble finding a new position, because of the nursing shortage in her area.
She e-mailed cover letters to dozens of potential employers and attached her resume to each one. 
Two weeks later, Catherine was dismayed and bewildered that she had not received even one request for an interview.
Finally she received a message from a prospective employer that explained the reason she hadn't heard from anyone else. 
It read: "Your resume was not attached as stated. I do, however, want to thank you for the vegetable lasagna recipe."


----------



## intinst

Psychic Hotline

The company where my brother worked had a phone system that rerouted after-hours calls. 
If any calls came in on a certain line while he was working late, Dave knew it would be a wrong number.
It got to the point where, as soon as the phone rang, Dave would pick up and say, 
"Psychic Hotline. I'm sorry, but you've dialed the wrong number."
The callers would often reply with something like, 
"I didn't even ask to speak to anyone yet. How did you know I dialed the wrong ... Oh!" (Click)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Cat Crocs


----------



## intinst

Picked on the wrong girl


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The original version.


----------



## intinst

Big Chair.


----------



## intinst

What is it with truck drivers not knowing how tall their load is?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nine stages of humans

Not old enough to know better
Old enough to know better
Not old enough to know
Old enough to know
Not old enough
Old enough
Not old
Old
Not


----------



## Scheherazade

These signs were apparently posted back and forth between two churches on the other side of a street from one another. Looks like the Catholics have a sense of humor... more so than the Presbyterians anyway. Either way I'll stay Lutheran, thanks.


----------



## Scheherazade




----------



## intinst

A feisty 70-year-old woman had to call a furnace repairman. 
After a quick inspection the man put some oil into the motor and handed her a $70 bill for labor.
"Labor charges!" she exclaimed. "It only took you five minutes."
The repairman explained that his company had a minimum one-hour charge on every house call.
"Well, I want my remaining 55 minutes of labor," the lady responded, and she handed him a rake. 
The repairman spent the next 55 minutes in her yard bagging leaves.


----------



## intinst

A college student at a recent football game challenged a senior citizen sitting next to him, 
saying it was impossible for their generation to understand his.

"You grew up in a different world,"  the student said loud enough for the whole crowd to hear.  
"Today we have television, jet planes, space travel, man has walked on the moon, 
our spaceships have visited Mars, we even have nuclear energy, electric 
and hydrogen cars, computers with light-speed processing ... and uh...."

Taking advantage of a pause in the student's litany, the old geezer said,  "You're right.  
We didn't have those things when we were young; so we invented them, 
you little twit! What are YOU doing for the next generation?"

(I love senior citizens!)
(Especially now that I am close to being one)


----------



## intinst

"Cold" is a relative term, use this list to help you relate!

Degrees F

* 65 Hawaiians declare a two-blanket night

* 60 Californians put on sweaters (if they can find one)

* 50 Miami residents turn on the heat

* 45 Vermont residents go to outdoor concerts

* 40 You can see your breath
* Californians shiver uncontrollably
* Minnesotans go swimming

* 35 Italian cars don't start

* 32 Water freezes

* 30 You plan your vacation to Australia

* 25 Ohio water freezes
* Californians weep pitiably
* Minnesotans eat ice cream
* Canadians go swimming

* 20 Politicians begin to talk about the homeless
* New York City water freezes
* Miami residents plan vacation further South

* 15 French cars don't start
* Cat insists on sleeping in your bed with you

* 10 You need jumper cables to get the car going

* 5 American cars don't start

* 0 Alaskans put on T-shirts

* -10 German cars don't start
* Eyes freeze shut when you blink

* -15 You can cut your breath and use it to build an igloo
* Arkansans stick tongue on metal objects
* Miami residents cease to exist

* -20 Cat insists on sleeping in pajamas with you
* Politicians actually do something about the homeless
* Minnesotans shovel snow off roof
* Japanese cars don't start

* -25 Too cold to think
* You need jumper cables to get the driver going

* -30 You plan a two week hot bath

* -40 Californians disappear
* Minnesotans button top button
* Canadians put on sweaters
* Your car helps you plan your trip South

* -50 Congressional hot air freezes
* Alaskans close the bathroom window

* -80 Hell freezes over
* Polar bears move South
* Viking Fans order hot cocoa at the game

* -90 Lawyers put their hands in their own pockets


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

All of us could  take a lesson from the weather. It pays no attention to  criticism.

In the 60's, people took acid to make the  world weird. Now the world is weird and people  take Prozac to make it normal.

Politics is supposed to be the second oldest profession.  I have come to realize that it bears a very close  resemblance to the first.

How is it one careless  match can start a forest fire, but it takes a whole box  to start a campfire?

Going to church doesn't make you religious  any more than going to a garage makes you a  mechanic.

Have you noticed since everyone has a  camcorder these days no one talks about seeing UFOs  like they used to?

Gardening Rule: When weeding, the best way  to make sure you are removing a weed and not a valuable plant is to pull on it. 
If it comes out of the ground easily, it is a valuable plant.


----------



## telracs

Scheherazade said:


>


Well, then maybe I have a chance.


----------



## intinst

Sage advice


----------



## intinst

You always remember that first bite of lemon:


----------



## intinst

You're Kidding!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


>


Or a heterosexual female.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Or a heterosexual female.


Probably just female, actually.


----------



## intinst

Might be time to move on.


----------



## intinst

Typical adult male reaction to playing with a kid's toy.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

TOP 12 THINGS LIKELY TO BE OVERHEARD IF YOU HAD A KLINGON PROGRAMMER

12. "Specifications are for the weak and timid!"

11. "This machine is a piece of GAGH! I need dual Pentium processors if I am to do battle with this code!"

10. "You cannot really appreciate Dilbert unless you've read it in the
original Klingon."

9. "Indentation?! -- I will show you how to indent when I indent your
skull!"

8. "What is this talk of 'release'? Klingons do not make software
'releases.' Our software 'escapes' leaving a bloody trail of designers and quality assurance people in its wake."

7. "Klingon function calls do not have 'parameters' -- they have
'arguments' -- and they ALWAYS WIN THEM."

6. "Debugging? Klingons do not debug. Our software does not coddle the weak."

5. "I have challenged the entire quality assurance team to a Bat-Leth
contest. They will not concern us again."

4. "A TRUE Klingon Warrior does not comment his code!"

3. "By filing this PTR you have challenged the honor of my family.
Prepare to die!"

2. "You question the worthiness of my code? I should kill you where you stand!"

1. "Our users will know fear and cower before our software. Ship it!
Ship it and let them flee like the dogs they are!"


----------



## sjc

> This is my favorite thread! Grin


vw: I knew I liked you


----------



## sjc

*JOKE:* *(*Some names have been changed to protect the innocent...lol.*)*

*AN ITALIAN BOY'S CONFESSION*

'Bless me Father, for I have sinned. I have been with a loose girl.'

The priest asks, 'Is that you, little Stephen Cascione?

'Yes, Father, it is.'

'And who was the girl you were with?'

'I can't tell you, Father. I don't want to
ruin her reputation."

'Well, Stephen, I'm sure to find out her name sooner or later
so you may as well tell me now. Was it Angie Angione?'

'I cannot say.'

'Was it Teresa Russo?'

'I'll never tell.'

'Was it Marie Abruzzi?'

'I'm sorry, but I cannot name her.'

'Was it Gina Caprio?'

'My lips are sealed.'

'Was it Rosa Vecchio, then?'

'Please, Father, I cannot tell you.'

The priest sighs in frustration. You're very tight lipped, and I admire that.
But you've sinned and have to atone.. .You cannot be an altar boy now for 4 months.
Now you go and behave yourself.'

Stephen walks back to his pew, and his friend Gino slides over and
whispers, 'What'd you get?'

'Four months vacation and five good *leads*.'


----------



## intinst

Storm trooper gettin' down!


----------



## intinst

Domino's makes a funny:


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Cats got tanks!


----------



## intinst

At least it wasn't a double face palm.


----------



## intinst

I've been in this same predicament with a boat at the dock...


----------



## intinst

I've seen my little dog try to do this!


----------



## intinst

Maybe someday!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, Right!


----------



## intinst

Only $19.95 and we'll throw in a free set of Sham-wow towels


----------



## intinst

Sorry to say...


----------



## intinst

Captions?


----------



## intinst

Never felt this way, but bowed at the porcelain throne a couple of times.


----------



## intinst

And if it isn't, the guy will probably hurt the joker real bad.


----------



## intinst

The $1.06 dog.


----------



## intinst

Just so you know.


----------



## intinst

During the heat of the space race in the 1960's, the U.S. National Aeronautics and Space Administration 
decided it needed a ball point pen to write in the zero gravity confines of its space capsules.
After considerable research and development, the Astronaut Pen was developed at a cost of $1 million. 
The pen worked and also enjoyed some modest success as a novelty item back here on earth.

The Soviet Union, faced with the same problem, used a pencil.


----------



## intinst

The New York Times, among other papers, recently published a new 
Hubble photograph of distant galaxies colliding.

Of course, astronomers have had pictures of colliding galaxies 
for quite some time now, but with the vastly improved resolution 
provided by the Hubble Space Telescope, you can actually 
see the lawyers rushing to the scene...


----------



## intinst

Big Brother


----------



## intinst

Quite the filing system.


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is about all men think about, well, that and beer.


----------



## intinst

A kid walked up to a man wearing a 10-gallon hat, leather
vest, leather chaps, and sneakers.
The kid asked him,  "Mr. Cowboy, why do you wear that big hat?"
The cowboy replied, "Well, son, the big hat protects me
from hot sun and driving rain, and at night I put it over my
face when I sleep on the range, so it protects me then, too."
"Why do you wear that leather vest?"
"It also helps to keep the weather off me, and it has pockets  
where I can keep my valuables."
"Well, why do you wear leather chaps?"
"They protect my legs when I'm riding my horse through
mesquite and cactus."
"Well, Mr. Cowboy," the kid finally asked, "Why do you
wear sneakers?"
"That's so nobody will think I'm a truck driver."


----------



## intinst

And that's how you use the force.


----------



## intinst

Three cowboys had been riding the range since early
in the morning. One of them was a member of the Navajo
Nation. Being busy with herding stray cattle all day, there
had been no time for the three of them to eat. Toward the
end of the day, two of the cowboys started talking about
how hungry they were and about the huge meals they were 
going to eat when they reached town.
When one of the cowboys asked the Navajo if he was also hungry, 
he just shrugged his shoulders and said, "No."
Later that evening, after they had arrived in town, all
three ordered large steak dinners. As the Navajo
proceeded to eat everything in sight with great gusto,
one of his friends reminded him that less than an hour
earlier he had told them that he was not hungry.

"Not wise to be hungry then," he replied. "No food."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

LOL!

That's really very funny


----------



## intinst

Oh Yeah, I've seen him.


----------



## intinst

Gotta know when to hold 'em and when to fold 'em.

The cowboy strode into the saloon yelling,  
"All right, all right, who is the wise guy 
who painted my horse yellow?" 

There was silence in the saloon.  
"Show yourself, if you dare!" shouted the cowboy. 

A 7-foot-tall, 300 pound mean looking character got up 
from a table and rested his hands on his gun handles
.  
"I did it," he said coolly.  "What did you want to tell me?"  
The cowboy swallowed hard.  "I thought you'd like to know," 
he said, "that the first coat is dry."


----------



## intinst

Big difference!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Greetings


----------



## intinst

Hard core hop scotch


----------



## intinst

The same, only different:


----------



## intinst

Top Ten Ways You Know You're a Gardener of the New Millennium...

1. You hesitate to ask your teenage son to help you in the garden because you're afraid his pants will fall down.

2. You call your wife on your cell phone from the garden and ask
her to bring you a beer.

3. Cutworms just wiped out an entire row of tomato seedlings and you drown your sorrows by drinking espressos.

4. You chat online each day with a fellow gardener from South Africa, but you haven't spoken with your next door neighbor all year.

5. You use a handheld GPS to mark the rows in your vegetable garden.

6. You take pictures of your garden just to make a new screen saver.

7. You check the ingredients on a can of chicken noodle soup to see if it contains Echinacea.

8. You haven't bought anything with real money in years.

9. Your idea of being organized is multiple colored post-it notes.

10. You checked your tiller to make sure it was Y2K compliant.

By Richard Werner


----------



## intinst

Instrument Change

A drummer, sick of all the drummer jokes, decides to change his instrument. 
After some thought, he decides on the accordion. So he goes to the music store 
and says to the owner, "I'd like to look at the accordions, please." 
The owner gestures to a shelf in the corner and says "All our accordions are over there." 
After browsing, the drummer says, "I think I'd like the big red one in the corner." 
The store owner looks at him and says, "You're a drummer, aren't you?" 
The drummer, crestfallen, says, "How did you know?" 
The store owner says, "That `big red accordion' is the radiator."


----------



## intinst

I'd like a slice!


----------



## intinst

If only it worked in other areas...


----------



## intinst

Someone was very, very angry!


----------



## intinst

Never going to live that down.


----------



## intinst

Let me outta here!


----------



## intinst

5000!


----------



## Addie

Whoo! Congratulations! Well deserved! This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Andra

I've had a rough week intinst.  But I had over 10 pages to catch up and have now been chuckling for some time.  Thanks!


----------



## tessa

Intinst;

        5000 posts!!!  Congratulations!  Thank for all the laughs!

          tessa


----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.

WooooHooo Congrats on 5000 !!!


----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Bren S.

lol


----------



## Bren S.




----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Sugar said:


>


OMG!!!! I second THAT!!!!   I am sooooo glad it is Friday!

TGIF!!!


----------



## sjc

5000!!!  It's margarita time...Yahoo!!  Wouldn't mind a buck per post; would ya?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I love cookies


----------



## intinst

There was a young Scottish boy called Angus who decided to try life in Australia. 
He found an apartment in a small block and settled in.
After a week or two, his mother called from Aberdeen to see how her son was doing in his new life.
'I'm fine, ' Angus said. 'But there are some really strange people living in these apartments. 
One woman cried all day long, another lies on her floor moaning, and there is a guy next 
door to me who bangs his head on the wall all the time.'
'Well, ma laddie,' says his mother, 'I suggest you don't associate with people like that.'
'Oh,' says Angus, 'I don't, Mam, I don't. No, I just stay inside my apartment 
all day and night, playing my bagpipes.'


----------



## intinst

Cooking pancakes

I was cooking pancakes for my husband but used too much 
flour & they turned out a bit heavy. After we had eaten those 
left over were being thrown away by my husband when I stopped 
him as I wanted to feed them to the birds.

"Don't," my husband said. "They will not be able to fly!"


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> 5000!!! It's margarita time...Yahoo!! Wouldn't mind a buck per post; would ya?


How about a buck for every laugh or groan my posts have caused?


----------



## intinst

Whose turn is it to empty the butt can?


----------



## intinst

"Different" doesn't seem to describe this one.


----------



## intinst

How the once great have fallen. 
He looks like Keith Richards!


----------



## intinst

One way to control the population growth would be to require a competency test.


----------



## intinst

Gotta pay the bills somehow, I guess.


----------



## intinst

Arrgh!


----------



## intinst

Been parked a while.


----------



## intinst

For Sale - Cheap!


----------



## intinst

Guess we know who wears the figurative pants in this pair.


----------



## intinst

My boss was complaining in our staff meeting the other day that he wasn't 
getting any respect. Later that morning he went to a local sign shop and 
bought a small sign that read, "I'm the Boss". He then taped it to his office door.

Later that day when he returned from lunch, he found that someone had 
taped a note to the sign that said. "Your wife called, she wants her sign back!"


----------



## intinst

The personnel office received an email requesting a listing of the department 
staff broken down by age and sex. The personnel office sent this reply:

"Attached is a list of our staff.  We currently have no one broken down 
by age or sex. However, we do have a few alcoholics."


----------



## intinst

Cart Ads
My father is a skilled CPA who is not great at self-promotion. 
So when an advertising company offered to put my father's business 
placard in the shopping carts of a supermarket, my dad jumped at the 
chance. Fully a year went by before we got a call that could be traced to those placards.

"Richard Larson, CPA?" the caller asked.

"That's right," my father answered. "May I help you?"

"Yes," the voice said. "One of your shopping carts is in my yard, 
and I want you to come and get it."


----------



## intinst

Fresh out of business school, the young man answered a want ad for an accountant. 
He was being interviewed by a very nervous man who ran a three-man business.
"I need someone with an accounting degree," the man said. 
"But mainly, I'm looking for someone to do my worrying for me."
"Excuse me?" the young accountant said.
"I worry about a lot of things," the man said. 
"But I don't want to have to worry about money. 
Your job will be to take all the money worries off my back."
"I see," the young accountant said. "And how much does the job pay?"
"I will start you at eighty-five thousand dollars."
"Eighty-five thousand dollars!" the young man exclaimed. 
"How can such a small business afford a sum like that?"

"That," the owner said, "is your first worry."


----------



## telracs

Each of you is perfect the way you are . . . and you can use a little improvement.
Shunryu Suzuki


----------



## intinst

Whoa! Looks like it ate the first one!


----------



## intinst

Amazing


----------



## intinst

Get that thing away from me.!


----------



## intinst

Awesome cat video


----------



## intinst

So stop it!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Look out! He's ready to fire!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I wonder why I haven't received any calls about the car?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

In new self serve bag!


----------



## intinst

Does that sign say car wash or cow wash?


----------



## intinst

Wow, they're going to need 
a really big truck next time!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want that


----------



## intinst

Who you gunna call!


----------



## intinst

Is there a trailer in there some where?


----------



## intinst

Interesting pool table:


----------



## intinst

We are so


Spoiler



screwed


----------



## intinst

What exactly happened here?


----------



## intinst

Don't make me beg...


----------



## intinst

NOT!


----------



## intinst

Don't be hatin'


----------



## intinst

Don't be hatin'


----------



## intinst

Looks like he lost another argument


----------



## intinst

I'm keeping an eye on you.


----------



## intinst

A gushy reporter told Jack Nicklaus, "You are spectacular, and 
your name is synonymous with the game of golf. 
You really know your way around the golf course. What's your secret?"

Nicklaus replied, "The holes are numbered."


----------



## intinst

A golfer took his tee shot and watched the ball sail into the woods. 
His next shot went into a few trees. He tried again and managed to 
hit the ball over the fairway and into more trees. Finally, after several more shots, 
he ended up in a sand trap.
Throughout his ordeal, he was under the watchful eye of the local golf pro.
"What club should I use on this shot?" he asked the pro.

"I don't know," the pro replied. "What game are you playing?"


----------



## intinst

When my printer's type began to grow faint, 
I called a local repair shop where a friendly man 
informed me that the printer probably needed only 
to be cleaned. Because the store charged $50 for such 
cleanings, he told me, I might be better off reading the printer's
manual and trying the job myself.

Pleasantly surprised by his candor, I asked, 
"Does your boss know that you discourage business?"

"Actually it's my boss's idea," the employee replied sheepishly. 
"We usually make more money on repairs if we let people try to fix things themselves first."


----------



## intinst

n Africa, some of the native tribes have a custom of beating 
the ground with clubs and uttering spine-chilling cries. 
Anthropologists call this a form of primitive self-expression.

In America, they call it golf.


----------



## intinst

My husband was playing golf with our town's fire chief when he hit a ball into the rough. 
As he headed for the brush to find his ball, the chief warned him, "Be careful, the rattlesnakes are out." 
The chief explained that calls had been coming in all week asking for assistance with removing the snakes.
"You've got to be kidding," was the astonished reply. "People actually call the fire department to help them 
with rattlesnakes? What do you say to them?"

"Well," said the chief, "the first thing I ask is, 'Is the snake on fire?'"


----------



## intinst

Why is there a fence blocking the crosswalk?


----------



## intinst

OMG! Look at the horns!


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

Please?


----------



## intinst

Are Ya? Huh, are Ya?


----------



## intinst

Doh!


----------



## intinst

For those too young to remember Y2K


----------



## intinst

K?


----------



## intinst

Is they?


----------



## intinst

Well, which is it?


----------



## intinst

Really mixed up set of values


----------



## intinst

This way at every company where I've been employed.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

But oh so good!


----------



## intinst

Gotta die from somthin'


----------



## intinst

Cars LOL!


----------



## intinst

Can I have another?


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

Wow, two professionals!


----------



## intinst

Especially in the Accessories thread!


----------



## intinst

Stand back! She's gonna blow!


----------



## intinst

Just lucky you have a Kindle, or I'da done the books, too!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Kinda sorta


----------



## intinst

Been riding long?


----------



## intinst

Well, they both start with "B"


----------



## intinst

Surely I am not the only one who has beer and cheese for breakfast


----------



## intinst

So Do I!


----------



## intinst

I'd eat it anyway.


----------



## intinst

The Birds! The Birds!


----------



## intinst

What conditions apply to eating kids for free?


----------



## intinst

Hate to try and back a trailer into that driveway.


----------



## intinst

Lemons? Orange Juice? ?


----------



## intinst

Noted, but... Are balcony's ever on the ground floor?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I just like the name, Axolotl


----------



## intinst

*Yea, you got me, ouch, ow, I surrender.*


----------



## intinst

I didn't know polar bears played ring around the rosie...


----------



## intinst

*Go ahead, show me whatcha got!*


----------



## intinst

Leaving the buttons open is a nice try at distraction, 
but I can still tell the book is upside down, 
shoulda used a Kindle!








(would have blocked less of the view, as well  )


----------



## intinst

What a concept! Their business acumen amazes me!


----------



## intinst

One would hope they use different trucks.


----------



## intinst

Well, that secret's out.


----------



## intinst

*In other words, be nice to the animals!*


----------



## intinst

*I wondered about twins...*


----------



## intinst

*I hope the bear's name isn't Grace...*


----------



## intinst

*Very derived caption, no imagination.*


----------



## intinst

*Space cat*


----------



## intinst

*All I can see is a happy face!*


----------



## intinst

*Ahhh, Planes from the Civil War? I don't think so!*


----------



## intinst

*INCOMING!*


----------



## intinst

*What do you see?*


----------



## intinst

* Another example: People are crazy.*


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> *What do you see?*


Optical illusion....


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Optical illusion....


Yes, it is!


----------



## intinst

*Example 2, people are crazy*


----------



## intinst

*Ah, Ma'am, I think you forgot something!*


----------



## intinst

*Be ready to pop the clutch when we get it going, OK?*


----------



## intinst

*I just love this thread!*


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

*The Dark Side: 
Taking over the playground, 
one swing at a time.*


----------



## intinst

*Surprise!*


----------



## intinst

*Sounds fair*


----------



## intinst

*The early years...*


----------



## intinst

*Destroy!*


----------



## intinst

*As long as I don't miss my favorite show*


----------



## intinst

*Look close or practice your swim technique!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*So sad!*


----------



## intinst

*Let 'er Rip!*


----------



## intinst

*Nothing says good times like a Gorilla playing the sax!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Weird Shadow*


----------



## intinst

*Coulda fooled me, 
I thought it was a watermelon!
*


----------



## intinst

*Sort of like, "I told you I was sick!"*


----------



## intinst

*I think we have room for one more laundry basket*


----------



## intinst

*You know you love red heels!*


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Makes me want to go just to try it.


----------



## intinst

*Good Advertising!*


----------



## intinst

*The guy on the right really has some nice legs*


----------



## intinst

*I wondered what would happen to 
the guys after the show closed*


----------



## intinst

*Saddest sign in the world.*


----------



## intinst

*Can we just be friends?*


----------



## intinst

*What exactly were the other 38 women?*


----------



## intinst

*Now you know why!*


----------



## intinst

*BatDog*


----------



## intinst

*Apparently, in addition to having a high libido, 
moose are very opportunistic and near sighted.*


----------



## intinst

*A very scary sight, tho.*


----------



## intinst

*Accident? I don't think so!*


----------



## intinst

*It's the one with the fishies*


----------



## intinst

*People are always messing with my mind.*


----------



## intinst

*Agh! They're doing it again!*


----------



## intinst

*Not your traditional "Sit!" but OK, I guess.*


----------



## intinst

*Oh-Oh! We're


Spoiler



screwed


!*


----------



## intinst

*Don't you hate when this sort of thing happens?*


----------



## intinst

*What did they expect to find in a gun shop, diapers?*


----------



## intinst

*If cats could communicate honestly*


----------



## intinst

*Extremely flexible, not just for her age.*


----------



## intinst

*She's more so.*


----------



## intinst

*I'll do my very best to comply!*


----------



## intinst

*Dance Fever*


----------



## intinst

*There's a difference between telling 
the truth and telling everything you know*


----------



## intinst

*Common or otherwise.*


----------



## intinst

*I'm not even a marsh...*


----------



## intinst

*I'll probably be doing both*


----------



## intinst

*You can never have too much edumacation...
*


----------



## intinst

*I was smart enough not to push the issue,
DW would have shown me to the door after 
saying something like that.*


----------



## sjc

OMG!!!  That cat/husband post (see above) couldn't have more perfect timing:  After 1 year and 2 months of constant begging DH for a new puppy to love...I finally got one this weekend!!  A little girl Lhasa Apso.  Her name is Mia Bella (Mia for short) I will post pics soon.


----------



## intinst

*Better looking than me, as well.*


----------



## intinst

* Different sign.*


----------



## intinst

*Squeek!*


----------



## intinst

*Never do that again.*


----------



## intinst

*Now for phase two of evil plan*


----------



## intinst

*Whatcha doin'?*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Hurry, its almost supper time!*


----------



## intinst

*I can live with that*


----------



## intinst

*Coffee, STAT!*


----------



## intinst

*Your ride will never be as cool as this*


----------



## intinst

*Hey look at me! I'm barefooting! I am so aweso...Ahhhh!*


----------



## intinst

*S'up?*


----------



## intinst

*To All KBers*


----------



## intinst

*Wait a minute, if it is bottomless how can it be 65 foot deep?*


----------



## intinst

*OMG! It's a bodiless hand, caught in her hair!
(when Photoshop fails)*


----------



## intinst

* Nice Hair!*


----------



## intinst

*I've got one around here somewhere... maybe tomorrow.*


----------



## intinst

*He's homesick*


----------



## intinst

*When cows attack*


----------



## intinst

*What a promotion giveaway!*


----------



## intinst

*Been hot out your way? Oh, a little.*


----------



## intinst

*Get to know your fellow workers*


----------



## intinst

*I want a fence like that around my tesseract!*


----------



## intinst

*City boy*


----------



## intinst

*Must be behind schedule*


----------



## intinst

*Ahh...If you are illiterate, how are you... Never mind. Too much thinking.*


----------



## intinst

*Watcha doin'?*


----------



## intinst

*Oh Please, Please, Please say No!


Spoiler



Damn!


*


----------



## intinst

*Words cannot express how much I agree with this statement.*


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> * Different sign.*


OMG! I'm so glad that I wasn't drinking anything or I would have spit it all over my laptop!


----------



## intinst

*Don't think I want to cook on that grill!*


----------



## intinst

*Battle plans*


----------



## intinst

*I wondered how those worked. *


----------



## intinst

*O Sole Mio!*


----------



## intinst

*Those things have hemi's?*


----------



## intinst

*No longer just in Gothom city.*


----------



## intinst

*Dang rabbit tripped me!*


----------



## intinst

*Impressive broadside, isn't it?*


----------



## intinst

*Just bring it down a wee bit.*


----------



## intinst

*Probably just checking their license, don't you imagine?*


----------



## intinst

*This won't look good in the yearly evaluation*


----------



## intinst

*Guess the time machine isn't working today*


----------



## intinst

*they don't seem happy to se him.*


----------



## intinst

*I believe I can live with that*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Does not look good for the home team*


----------



## intinst

*I'm with the Duke on this one.*


----------



## intinst

*Been there, wished I had one!*


----------



## intinst

*Fall down go thud*


----------



## intinst

*Please use next available horse.*


----------



## intinst

*Teeny tiny*


----------



## intinst

*Ambush cat wins again!*


----------



## intinst

*Not going to look good on the daily police report*


----------



## intinst

*Were going to have to talk faster, I have to go shortly...*


----------



## intinst

*Man, there are a lot of was to lose your car when it is just setting parked.*


----------



## intinst

*Officer, it ran out in front of me...*


----------



## intinst

*Another point of view*


----------



## intinst

*Now, how am I going to explain it?*


----------



## intinst

*Different kind of mounted patrol*


----------



## intinst

*Come on in, beds are still available*


----------



## intinst

*Well, that's clear as mud*


----------



## intinst

*There is to much, let me sum up*


----------



## intinst

*Sorry, just the way it is*


----------



## intinst

*The original*


----------



## intinst

*Not everyday you see a divan pop a wheelie...*


----------



## sjc

*Hey ALL:* Feel free to jump in on this thread and help poor Intinst out...he's going to run out of material. Don't have to post pics. Tell a story. Air your dirty laundry. NAG...Complain...whine...and wine...lol.


----------



## sjc

McGyver would use the cardboard roll.

Lmao...tea kettle...but eeeew.


----------



## intinst

*Run over there and get that one for me, 
would ya hun? 
I don't want my beer to get too hot.*


----------



## intinst

*Then run like


Spoiler



Hell!


*


----------



## intinst

*I can't believe it! Everyone else turned the wrong way!*


----------



## intinst

*She doesn't take her hand off my girl, 
I'll show her a new place to put these flowers!*


----------



## intinst

*Honey, the neighbors got new cars. 
Why can't we get new cars?*


----------



## intinst

*Free! Take one!







*


----------



## intinst

*Everyone one should be happy to know that the
highways are running normally today, 
with no unusual problems, just the regular


Spoiler



hell.


*


----------



## intinst

*War of Words*


----------



## intinst

*Stoner cat*


----------



## intinst

*Aggggghhhh!*


----------



## intinst

*Semper Fi!*


----------



## intinst

*Not fun, ready to get out now.*


----------



## intinst

*Safety First!*


----------



## intinst

* nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah Batman!*


----------



## intinst

*That's disappointing.*


----------



## intinst

*This guy is tough!*


----------



## intinst

* Oh


Spoiler



Damn!


*


----------



## intinst

*It's been so long since I haven't seen you!*


----------



## intinst

*Home, sweet home!*


----------



## intinst

*No, really! This time will be OK.*


----------



## intinst

*The MAN !*


----------



## intinst

*Longest wait since my Kindle!*


----------



## intinst

*No wonder Those diesel truck guys love them so much!*


----------



## intinst

*Moving day means different things in some areas*


----------



## intinst

*Really, it's your turn to go first.*


----------



## intinst

*Someone tell Harry!*


----------



## intinst

*No Comment*


----------



## intinst

* We all fit in together here.*


----------



## intinst

*To all those who don't care for what I post here- *








*(Except Harvey and the Mods...)*


----------



## intinst

*I'll get you this time!*


----------



## intinst

*Wait a minute...What did you say?*


----------



## intinst

[b/Wonder where this product is from? [/b]


----------



## intinst

*Why you never have to say"A penny for your thoughts" to a man*


----------



## intinst

*UFO clouds?*


----------



## intinst

*OMG! What's that in the mirror?*


----------



## intinst

*Help? No, thanks. I'm just window shopping.*


----------



## intinst

*This one has me beat. I can think of no appropriate comment.*


----------



## intinst

*The things our furry friends put up with...*


----------



## telracs

"I am going to pose a question," King Milinda said to Venerable Nagasena. "Can you answer?"
Nagasena said, "Please ask your question."
The king said, "I have already asked."
Nagasena said, "I have already answered."
The king said, "What did you answer?"
Nagasena said, "What did you ask?"
The king said, "I asked nothing."
Nagasena said, "I answered nothing."
_"Who's on first" Zen_


----------



## intinst

*Think you had a bad day?*


----------



## intinst

*Guess the dog isn't interested!*


----------



## intinst

******** SOS*


----------



## intinst

*Cats got rhymez*


----------



## intinst

*I think I hve been dissed again, 
If I could think better I'd know for sure!*


----------



## intinst

*Run for your lives!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Evil sometimes comes in small packages*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Do ya! Huh, do ya!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*He's goooood!*


----------



## intinst

*So's he*


----------



## intinst

*mmm...Sparkly...*


----------



## intinst

*anyone can be a celebrity:*


----------



## intinst

*It looks so easy when Mary Poppins does it!*


----------



## intinst

*What could possibly go wrong?*


----------



## intinst

*The things we do to our furkids:*


----------



## intinst

*Suggestion for a new KindleBoards logo*


----------



## intinst

*Houston, We've got a BIG problem!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Oh, Hai! We're going hiking!*


----------



## intinst

*Think of the poor dogs before you enter!







*


----------



## intinst

*You catch 'em, Ill eat 'em!*


----------



## intinst

*Women live longer than men, I wonder why?*


----------



## intinst

*I'm sure we can come up with a few tests to prove the statement*


----------



## intinst

*Heeyyyy!*


----------



## intinst

*He'll have to go back for the chair and loveseat.*


----------



## intinst

*Not all ninjas wear black*


----------



## intinst

*Equal rights*


----------



## intinst

*Shake him out over there*


----------



## intinst

*Cat says it's time to quit, see you later*

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Aravis60

The art teacher at work sent us this link. It's a longer clip, but it's really amazing.


----------



## sjc

Yoga Dog cute...
Sparkly Bliss Cat...downright scary!! Yikes.

Urinal, hysterical.

Fonzie:  So true.  Fonz would blush if he ever met my son...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Psychic Hotline
> 
> The company where my brother worked had a phone system that rerouted after-hours calls.
> If any calls came in on a certain line while he was working late, Dave knew it would be a wrong number.
> It got to the point where, as soon as the phone rang, Dave would pick up and say,
> "Psychic Hotline. I'm sorry, but you've dialed the wrong number."
> The callers would often reply with something like,
> "I didn't even ask to speak to anyone yet. How did you know I dialed the wrong ... Oh!" (Click)


I'm TRYING to catch up on twelve pages of this thread, but after this one I'm laughing too hard, I have to take a break...


----------



## Susan in VA

Scheherazade said:


>


Love this one! Makes me think of the back-and-forth in the Don Camillo series....


----------



## telracs

I want a T-shirt that says "All rocks go to Heaven".


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> 9. Your idea of being organized is multiple colored post-it notes.


Wait, is there any other way??


----------



## intinst

Aravis60 said:


> The art teacher at work sent us this link. It's a longer clip, but it's really amazing.


I have never seen anything like that, truly amazing!


----------



## intinst

Hokey-Pokey Cat


----------



## intinst

*Click! Click! Click!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Free! must be moved.*


----------



## intinst

*I'll tell her I thought it would bounce.*


----------



## intinst

*That's why it pays to not drink while reading this thread*


----------



## intinst

*Disco is not dead!*


----------



## intinst

*Interesting*


----------



## intinst

*Hello, How's it goin'*


----------



## intinst

*Nah, it didn't startle me at all, why do you ask?*


----------



## rocky mountain reader

intinst said:


> *Interesting*


I believe this is related to speed-reading, also, in which you do not consciously read every word, but your eye and mind catch key words as you scan a paragraph. I find myself doing this when I'm searching for specific information in a document or on a book page, but not when I'm reading for enjoyment or something that is difficult to comprehend.

I suppose someone could make the case that spelling is immaterial, if it doesn't matter to the reader's brain, but I hope that idea doesn't catch on.


----------



## intinst

rocky mountain reader said:


> I suppose someone could make the case that spelling is immaterial, if it doesn't matter to the reader's brain, but I hope that idea doesn't catch on.


But if we did not know the correct spelling to begin with, would we be able to interpret the misspelled words properly?


----------



## intinst

*Coulda fooled me!*


----------



## intinst

*10-4*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Neh, ne neh, ne neh, neh!*


----------



## intinst

*Iwondered what had happened to him.*


----------



## intinst

*Boy, doesn't that sound like fun and for only $4!*


----------



## intinst

*You know how he gets.*


----------



## intinst

Bill, Jim, and Scott were at a convention together and were
sharing a large suite on the top of a 75 story sky scraper.
After a long day of meetings they were shocked to hear that the
elevators in their hotel were broken and they would have to climb
75 flights of stairs to get to their room.  Bill said to Jim and
Scott, let's break the monotony of this unpleasant task by
concentrating on something interesting.  I'll tell jokes for 25
flights, and Jim can sing songs for 25 flights, and Scott can
tell sad stories the rest of the way.  At the 26th floor Bill
stopped telling jokes and Jim began to sing.  At the 51st floor
Jim stopped singing and Scott began to tell sad stories.  "I will
tell my saddest story first," he said.  "I left the room key in
the car!"


----------



## intinst

A couple of strangers were drinking at a cliffside bar overlooking
    the ocean.  Both of them look a little drunk, when one says to
    the other: "Hey, look at the wind whipping up the side of that
    cliff.  It moves pretty fast.  I'll bet I could jump off of the
    ledge, catch the wind in my coat, and get lifted right back up to
    the bar!"

    "No way", says the other guy, "you'd fall to your death."

    "Well, I'm going to try it!", says the first, and at that he walks
    over, stands on the ledge, and leaps off in a swan dive.  Sure
    enough, he comes sailing back up in no time, and lands on his feet
    right in front of the bar.

    "I can't believe it!" says the second guy, "that's impossible" . 
    So the first drunk does it again: he jumps off the cliff, catches
    the wind in his coat, and comes sailing back to the bar.

    "Go ahead", he says, "try it, it's great!"

    "Well, OK, I'm just drunk enough to give it a go", says the second
    fellow.  So he climbs the ledge and leaps off the cliff, only to
    fall screaming to his death on the rocks below.

    The first guy walks back to the bar and sits down to his drink. 
    The bartender steps over, looks him in the eye, and says to him: 
    "You know, you can be a real jerk sometimes when you've been
    drinking, Superman".


----------



## intinst

Dear Sir,

I am writing in response to your request for additional information. In block number 3 of the accident reporting form, I put "trying to do the job alone" as the cause of my accident. You said in your letter that I should explain more fully, and I trust that the following details will be sufficient:

I am a bricklayer by trade. On the day of the accident, I was working alone on the roof of a new six story building. When I completed my work, I discovered that I had about 500 pounds of brick left over. Rather than carry the bricks down by hand, I decided to lower them in a barrel by using a pulley, which, fortunately, was attached to the side of the building at the sixth floor.

Securing the rope at ground level, I went up to the roof, swung the barrel out and loaded the brick into it. Then I went back to the ground and untied the rope, holding it tight to insure a slow descent of the 500 pounds of bricks. You will note, in block number 11 of the accident reporting form, that I weigh 135 pounds.

Due to my surprise of being jerked off the ground so suddenly, I lost my presence of mind and forgot to let go of the rope. Needless to say, I proceeded at a rather rapid rate up the side of the building.

In the vicinity of the third floor, I met the barrel coming down. This explains the fractured skull and broken collarbone. Slowed only slightly, I continued my rapid ascent, not stopping until the fingers of my right hand were two knuckles deep into the pulley. Fortunately, by this time, I had regained my presence of mind and was able to hold tightly to the rope in spite of my pain.

At approximately the same time, however, the barrel of bricks hit the ground, and the bottom broke out of the barrel. Devoid of the weight of the bricks, the barrel now weighed approximately fifty pounds.

I refer you again to my weight in the accident reporting form, block number 11.
As you might imagine, I began a rapid descent down the side of the building. In the vicinity of the third floor, I met the barrel coming up. This accounted for the two fractured ankles and the lacerations on my legs and lower body.

The encounter with the barrel slowed me enough to lessen my injuries when I fell onto the pile of bricks, and fortunately, only three vertebrae were cracked. I am sorry to report, however, that as I lay there on the bricks in pain, unable to stand, and watching the empty barrel six stories above me...I again lost my presence of mind...and let go of the rope!


----------



## intinst

On a shopping trip to the city a backwoods farmer bought a 24-piece jigsaw puzzle. 
He worked on it every night for two weeks. Finally, the puzzle was finished.
"Look what I've don, Jess," he said proudly to a visiting neighbor.
"That's surely somethin', Willard. How long did it take you?"
"Only two weeks."
"Never done a puzzle myself," Jess said. "Is two weeks fast?"
"Darn tootin'," Willard said. "Look at the box. It says, 'From two to four years."


----------



## intinst

While driving along the back roads of a small town, two truckers came to an overpass 
with a sign that read CLEARANCE 11'3". They got out and measured their rig, which was 12'4".

"What do you think?" one asked the other.

The driver looked around carefully, then shifted into first.
"Not a cop in sight. Let's take a chance!"


----------



## intinst

This Crazy Language

        Taken from the introduction to Crazy English: The Ultimate Joy Ride Through Our Language, by Richard Lederer.

    English is the most widely used language in the history of our planet. One in every 7 humans can speak it. More than half of the world's books and 3 quarters of international mail is in English. Of all the languages,it has the largest vocabulary - perhaps as many as 2 MILLION words. Nonetheless, let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat.

    We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.

    And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices?

    Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend, that you comb thru annals of history but not a single annal? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?

    If teachers taught, why didn't preacher praught? If a vegetarian eats vegetables, what does a humanitarian eat? If you wrote a letter, perhaps you bote your tongue?

    Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

    How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and wise guy are opposites? How can overlook and oversee be opposites, while quite a lot and quite a few are alike? How can the weather be hot as hell one day and cold as hell another?

    Have you noticed that we talk about certain things only when they are absent? Have you ever seen a horseful carriage or a strapful gown? Met a sung hero or experienced requited love? Have you ever run into someone who was combobulated, gruntled, ruly or peccable? And where are all those people who ARE spring chickens or who would ACTUALLY hurt a fly?

    You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which an alarm clock goes off by going on.

    English was invented by people, not computers, and it reflects the creativity of the human race (which, of course, isn't a race at all). That is why, when the stars are out, they are visible, but when the lights are out, they are invisible. And why, when I wind up my watch, I start it, but when I wind up this essay, I end it.

    Copyright © Richard Lederer.


----------



## intinst

There once was a young person named Little Red Riding Hood who lived on the edge of a large forest full of endangered owls and rare plants that would probably provide a cure for cancer if only someone took the time to study them.

Red Riding Hood lived with a nurture giver whom she sometimes referred to as "mother", although she didn't mean to imply by this term that she would have thought less of the person if a close biological link did not in fact exist. Nor did she intend to denigrate the equal value of nontraditional households, although she was sorry if this was the impression conveyed.

One day her mother asked her to take a basket of organically grown fruit and mineral water to her grandmother's house.

"But mother, won't this be stealing work from the unionized people who have struggled for years to earn the right to carry all packages between various people in the woods?"

Red Riding Hood's mother assured her that she had called the union boss and gotten a special compassionate mission exemption form.

"But mother, aren't you oppressing me by ordering me to do this?"

Red Riding Hood's mother pointed out that it was impossible for women to oppress each other, since all women were equally oppressed until all women were free.

"But mother, then shouldn't you have my brother carry the basket, since he's an oppressor, and should learn what it's like to be oppressed?"

Red Riding Hood's mother explained that her brother was attending a special rally for animal rights, and besides, this wasn't stereotypical women's work, but an empowering deed that would help engender a feeling of community.

"But won't I be oppressing Grandma, by implying that she's sick and hence unable to independently further her own selfhood?"

But Red Riding Hood's mother explained that her grandmother wasn't actually sick or incapacitated or mentally handicapped in any way, although that was not to imply that any of these conditions were inferior to what some people called "health".

Thus Red Riding Hood felt that she could get behind the idea of delivering the basket to her grandmother, and so she set off.

Many people believed that the forest was a foreboding and dangerous place, but Red Riding Hood knew that this was an irrational fear based on cultural paradigms instilled by a patriarchal society that regarded the natural world as an exploitable resource, and hence believed that natural predators were in fact intolerable competitors.

Other people avoided the woods for fear of thieves and deviants, but Red Riding Hood felt that in a truly classless society all marginalized peoples would be able to "come out" of the woods and be accepted as valid lifestyle role models.

On her way to Grandma's house, Red Riding Hood passed a woodchopper, and wandered off the path, in order to examine some flowers.

She was startled to find herself standing before a Wolf, who asked her what was in her basket.

Red Riding Hood's teacher had warned her never to talk to strangers, but she was confident in taking control of her own budding sexuality, and chose to dialogue with the Wolf.

She replied, "I am taking my Grandmother some healthful snacks in a gesture of solidarity."

The Wolf said, "You know, my dear, it isn't safe for a little girl to walk through these woods alone."

Red Riding Hood said, "I find your sexist remark offensive in the extreme, but I will ignore it because of your traditional status as an outcast from society, the stress of which has caused you to develop an alternative and yet entirely valid worldview. Now, if you'll excuse me, I would prefer to be on my way."

Red Riding Hood returned to the main path, and proceeded towards her Grandmother's house.

But because his status outside society had freed him from slavish adherence to linear, Western-style thought, the Wolf knew of a quicker route to Grandma's house.

He burst into the house and ate Grandma, a course of action affirmative of his nature as a predator. Then, unhampered by rigid, traditionalist gender role notions, he put on Grandma's nightclothes, crawled under the bedclothes, and awaited developments.

Red Riding Hood entered the cottage and said, "Grandma, I have brought you some cruelty free snacks to salute you in your role of wise and nurturing matriarch."

The Wolf said softly "Come closer, child, so that I might see you."

Red Riding Hood said, "Goddess! Grandma, what big eyes you have!"

"You forget that I am optically challenged."

"And Grandma, what an enormous, what a fine nose you have."

"Naturally, I could have had it fixed to help my acting career, but I didn't give in to such societal pressures, my child."

"And Grandma, what very big, sharp teeth you have!"

The Wolf could not take any more of these specist slurs, and, in a reaction appropriate for his accustomed milieu, he leaped out of bed, grabbed Little Red Riding Hood, and opened his jaws so wide that she could see her poor Grandmother cowering in his belly.

"Aren't you forgetting something?" Red Riding Hood bravely shouted.

"You must request my permission before proceeding to a new level of intimacy!"

The Wolf was so startled by this statement that he loosened his grasp on her.

At the same time, the woodchopper burst into the cottage, brandishing an ax.

"Hands off!" cried the woodchopper.

"And what do you think you're doing?" cried Little Red Riding Hood.

"If I let you help me now, I would be expressing a lack of confidence in my own abilities, which would lead to poor self esteem and lower achievement scores on college entrance exams."

"Last chance, sister! Get your hands off that endangered species!

This is an FBI sting!" screamed the woodchopper, and when Little Red Riding Hood nonetheless made a sudden motion, he sliced off her head.

"Thank goodness you got here in time," said the Wolf. "The brat and her grandmother lured me in here. I thought I was a goner."

"No, I think I'm the real victim, here," said the woodchopper.
"I've been dealing with my anger ever since I saw her picking those protected flowers earlier. And now I'm going to have such a trauma. Do you have any aspirin?"

"Sure," said the Wolf.

"Thanks."


----------



## sjc

*Susan:* LOOoooove the all rocks go to heaven one. Welcome back...you are going to laugh playing catch up.
DH let me get a new puppy to love. Mia Bella (Mia for short).

*Mia*




























*Isn't she great? I am so excited.*


----------



## telracs

Loving kindness meditation:

If anyone has hurt me or harmed me knowingly or unknowingly in thought, word, or deed, I freely forgive them.

And I too ask forgiveness if I have hurt anyone or harmed anyone knowingly or unknowingly in thought, word, or deed.

Theravada Buddhism


----------



## intinst

*Bad penguin*


----------



## intinst

Very funny!


----------



## intinst

The Owl song


----------



## sjc

Such a HOOT!!!...lol.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh, Intinst... you are too MUCH! I must say I would love to stay on and read more, but I am falling asleep with the laptop... er, in my lap!  I shall come back tomorrow and help you "mind the store".


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Oh, Intinst... you are too MUCH! I must say I would love to stay on and read more, but I am falling asleep with the laptop... er, in my lap!  I shall come back tomorrow and help you "mind the store".


Thanks, I need the help!


----------



## intinst

*Are you a lion or a pussy cat?*


----------



## intinst

If you think that today's students aren't learning all they should, check
out some of the writing miscreated by their moms and dads.  the following are
actual excuse notes received by teachers.

   Dear School:
     Please eckuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31, 32,
     and also 33.

     Please excuse Gloria from Jim today.  She is administrating.

     Pleazse excuse Roland from P.E. for a few day.  Yesterday he fell out of
     a tree and misplaced his hip.

     John has been absent because he had two teeth taken off his face.

     Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football.  He was
     hurt in the growing part.

     Mary could not come to school because she has been bothered by very
     close veins.

     Chris will not be in school cus he has an acre in his side.

     Please excuse Ray Friday from school.  He has very loose vowels.

     Please excuse pedro from being absent yesterday.  He had (several
     mispellings of diarrhea crossed out) the shits.

     Please excuse Tom for being absent yesterday.  He had diarrhea and his
     boots leak.

     Irving was absent this morning because he missed his bust.

     Please excuse Jimmy for being.  It was his father's fault.

     I kept Billie home because she had to go Christmas shopping because
     I don't know what size she wear.

     Please excuse Harriet for missing school yesterday.  We forget to
     get the Sunday paper off the porch. and when we found it Monday,
     we thought it was Sunday.

     Please excuse my son's tardiness.  I forgot to wake him up and I did not
     find him till I started making the beds.

     Sally won't be in school a week from Friday.  We have to attend a
     funeral.

     My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired.  She spent the
     weekend with the Marine's.

     Please excuse Mary from being absent yesterday.  She was in bed with
     gramps.

     Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover.

     Please excuse Burma, she had been sick and under the doctor.

     Maryann was absent December 11-16, because she had a fever, sore throat,
     headache, and upset stomach.  Her sister was also sick, fever and sore
     throat, her brother had a low grade fever and ached all over.  I wasn't
     the berst either, sore throat and fever.  There must be the flu going
     around school, her father even got hot last night.


----------



## sjc

We should rename the thread to the:  Intinst makes your sides hurt from laughing thread.


----------



## intinst

*In reality, the way guys look at the world, most of the time.*


----------



## intinst

*Things that make you go, HUH?*


----------



## intinst

*Cool picture*


----------



## intinst

*Many a child's reaction*


----------



## intinst

*Cat TV*


----------



## intinst

*The Most


Spoiler



Emasculating


Wedding Day Ever *


----------



## intinst

*We can look past pretty much everything, 
but that tattoo on his forehead just screams, 
"Why didn't Daddy ever hug me?"*


----------



## intinst

*Shot of a lifetime!*


----------



## intinst

*Even if you do not like the type of music, still quite a performance!*




 *Band info:*
Jennifer Lynn, Electric Violin;
Christine Wu, Electric Violin;
Meytal Cohen, Drums;

String Arrangement by Jennifer Lynn.
Video editing by Jennifer Lynn.
Co-produced by Gil Baram, Jennifer Lynn and Meytal Cohen.

Special thanks to Gil Baram for recording and filming. Thank you Gil!


----------



## intinst

*RIP Sonic the Hedgehog: June 1991-Sept. 2009*


----------



## intinst

*We went to Disney and had a Wonderful time! 
Signed, The Grumps*


----------



## intinst

*Since the destruction of the DeathStar, 
things have been a little tight, with Darkside 
members picking up cash wherever they can.*


----------



## intinst

The Sunday school teacher asked the children just before 
she dismissed them to go back to the church, 
"And why is it necessary to be quiet in church?"

One smart child jumped up and yelled, "Because people are sleeping!"


----------



## intinst

*Time honored truths*

To be intoxicated is to feel sophisticated but not be able to say it.

Age is a very high price to pay for maturity.

Procrastination is the art of keeping up with yesterday.

A fool and his money are soon partying.

To err is human, to really foul things up requires a computer.

Any small object when dropped will hide under a larger object.


----------



## intinst

*Something we'll be seeing in a few months, perhaps*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Random Thoughts of the Day:

Nothing


Spoiler



sucks


 more than that moment during an argument when you
realize you're wrong. 

I absolutely take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I
was younger. 

There is a great need for a _sarcasm_ font. 

How the


Spoiler



hell


 are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet? 

I would rather try to carry 10 plastic grocery bags in each
hand than take 2 trips to bring my groceries in. 

I think part of a best friend's job should be to
immediately clear your computer history if you


Spoiler



die


. 

The only time I look forward to a red light is when I'm
trying to finish a text. 

Was learning _cursive_ really necessary?

Answering the same letter three times or more in a row on a
Scantron test is absolutely petrifying. 

What would happen if I hired two private investigators to
follow each other?

MapQuest really needs to 
start their directions on #5. Pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood. 

I find it hard to believe there are actually people who get
in the shower first and THEN turn on the water.

Shirts get dirty. Underwear gets dirty. Pants? Pants never
get dirty, and you can wear them forever.  

I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least
kind of tired. 

Bad decisions make good stories

You never know when it will strike, but
there comes a moment at work when you've made up your
mind that you just aren't doing anything productive for
the rest of the day.

Can we all just agree to ignore whatever comes after DVDs?
I don't want to have to restart my collection.

I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word
and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten page
research paper that I swear I did not make any changes to. 

"Do not machine wash or tumble dry" means I will
never wash this ever.

I hate when I just miss a call by the last ring (Hello?
Hello? Dang it!), but when I immediately call back, it rings
nine times and goes to voicemail. What'd you do after I
didn't answer? Drop the phone and run away?

I hate leaving my house confident and looking good and then
not seeing anyone of importance the entire day. What a
waste.

I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so
I know not to answer when they call.

Even under ideal conditions people have trouble locating 
their car keys in a pocket or Pinning the Tail on the Donkey - but I'd bet my a** everyone can find and push the Snooze button from 3 feet away, in about 1.7 seconds, eyes closed, first time every time...

My 4-year old son asked me in the car the other day
"Dad what would happen if you ran over a ninja?"
How the heck do I respond to that?

I think the freezer deserves a light as well.

I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given
Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lites
than Kay.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

1. I gotta admit I did not like this one... so I deleted it! 
************************************************************************ 
2. My wife walked into the den & asked "What's on the TV?" 
I replied "Dust". 
And that's how the fight started .... 
************************************************************************ 
3. A woman is standing


Spoiler



nude


, looking in the bedroom mirror. She is not happy with what she sees and says to her husband, 'I feel horrible.


Spoiler



I look old, fat and ugly. I really need you to pay me a compliment.'


 The husband replies, 'Your eyesight's


Spoiler



damn


 near perfect.' 
And that's how the fight started .... 
************************************************************************ 
4. My wife was hinting about what she wanted for our upcoming anniversary. She said, 'I want something shiny that goes from 0 to 200 in about 3 seconds. 
I bought her a scale. 
And that's how the fight started .... 
************************************************************************ 
5. I asked my wife, 'Where do you want to go for our anniversary?' 
It warmed my heart to see her face melt in sweet appreciation. 'Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!' she said. 
So I suggested, 'How about the kitchen?' 
And that's when the fight started .... 
************************************************************************ 
6. My wife and I are watching Who Wants To Be A Millionaire while we were in bed, I turned to her and said, 'Do you want to have s**?' 
'No,' she answered. 
I then said, 'Is that your final answer?' 
She didn't even look at me this time, simply saying 'Yes.' 
So I said, 'Then I'd like to phone a friend.' 
And that's when the fight started .... 
*********************************************************************** 
7. When I got home last night, my wife demanded that I take her someplace expensive. So, I took her to a gas station. 
And that's when the fight started ..... 
************************************************************************ 
8. I tried to talk my wife into buying a case of Bud Light for $14.95. 
Instead, she bought a jar of cold cream for $9.95.. I told her the beer would make her look better at night than the cold cream. 
And that's when the fight started .... 
************************************************************************ 
9. My wife and I were sitting at a table at my high school reunion, and I kept staring at a drunken lady swigging her drink as she sat alone at a nearby table. 
My wife asked, 'Do you know her?' 'Yes,' I sighed, 'She's my old girlfriend.. 
I understand she took to drinking right after we split up those many years ago, and I hear she hasn't been sober since.' 
'My God!' says my wife. 'Who would think a person could go on celebrating that long?' 
And that's when the fight started .... 
************************************************************** 
I took my wife to a restaurant. The waiter, for some reason, took my order first. 'I'll have the strip steak, medium rare, please.' 
He said, 'Aren't you worried about the mad cow?' 
'Nah, she can order for herself.' 
And that's when the fight started ....


----------



## intinst

*Incredible to me that anyone could do a sand sculpture like this.*


----------



## intinst

*Please, a robe or something!*


----------



## intinst

*Think I'll quit complaining about my job now*


----------



## intinst

*Help! I need some help here!*


----------



## intinst

*If you think this balloon sculpture is awesome, 
think about what the clown looked like after 
twisting it together.*


----------



## intinst

*Literal photo of the day*


----------



## intinst

*Your tax dollars at work*


----------



## intinst

*I can sleep anywhere - not!*


----------



## intinst

*Great costume*


----------



## intinst

*For a Limited time only!*


----------



## intinst

*That would be me*


----------



## intinst

*Your call is important to us, but...*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


>


O.K. This is really quite clever as an advertising gimmick. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

*Balance almost beyond belief!*


----------



## intinst

*Great coffee mug!*


----------



## intinst

*Shadow puppets from the rabbit's point of view*


----------



## intinst

[There are some scary, scary people out there. And some who are really, really out there.[/b]


----------



## intinst

*Wonderful world of Windows!*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> [There are some scary, scary people out there. And some who are really, really out there.[/b]


Where did you find this Intinst? Was she serious?


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Where did you find this Intinst? Was she serious?


Just on another website, and I hope not.


----------



## intinst

*Spork*


----------



## intinst

*Don't park there*


----------



## intinst

*How will we know there is a fire in the building?*


----------



## intinst

*Really into Flight Simulator*


----------



## intinst

*Or, Down by the Lake*


----------



## intinst

*Protesting protests*


----------



## intinst

*Now they tell me*


----------



## intinst

*Hope she won*


----------



## intinst

*Apparently in Japan, a kick to the crotch is 
good advertising and enjoyable to both parties*


----------



## intinst

*Hope you don't get a sore neck*


----------



## intinst

Good News: Your Super Power is Walk on Water. 
Bad News: You walk on water like a Nancy Boy.


----------



## intinst

*Good luck with that*


----------



## kindle zen

*MORE COW BELL*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Must be a very important call, 
or it's"guess what I'm doing, I'm on the roller coaster."*


----------



## intinst

*Better be gone before his head starts rotating!*


----------



## intinst

*Teachers probably see this type of thing far too often.*


----------



## intinst

*Sleeping here, leave me alone!*


----------



## intinst

*Brings out the "*******" in some people*


----------



## intinst

*But it isn't always a good tranformation*


----------



## telracs




----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

*Pirates & their rum,
even the little ones get into fights.*


----------



## intinst

*It would look better with some fins... *


----------



## intinst

*One dropped call too many*


----------



## intinst

*Looks like an exciting night for some folks*


----------



## intinst

*Move in tomorrow!*


----------



## intinst

*Everyone has different priorities.*


----------



## intinst

*Great looking motorcycles.  *


----------



## intinst

*LOL*


----------



## intinst

*Getting the facts straight*


----------



## intinst

*As the following classified classics will demonstrate, there are often
more laughs on the advertising and classified pages than you can find in the
cartoon and comic strips*:

 * Lost: small apricot poodle. reward. Neutered. Like one of the
family.

* A superb and inexpensive restaurant. Fine foods expertly served by 
waitresses in apetizing forms.

* Dinner Special - Turkey $2.35; Chicken or Beef $2.25; Children $2.00

* For sale: antique desk suitable for lady with thick legs and large 
drawers.

* For sale: a quilted high chair that can be made into a table, pottie 
chair, rocking horse, refrigerator, spring coat, size 8 and fur collar.

* Four-poster bed, 101 years old. Perfect for antique lover.

* Now is the perfect time to get your ears pierced and get an extra pair 
to take home, too!

* Wanted: 50 girls for stripping machine operators in factory

* Wanted: Unmarried girls to pick fresh fruit and produce at night.

* We do not tear your clothing with machinery. We do it carefully by 
hand.

* No matter what your topcoat is made of, this miracle spray will make
it really repellent

* For Sale. Three canaries of undetermined sex.

* For Sale - Eight puppies from a German Shepherd and an Alaskan Huskey.

* Creative daily specials, including select offerings of beef, foul,
fresh vegetables, salads, quiche.

* 7 ounces of choice sirloin, steak, boiled to your likeness and smothered
with golden fried onion rings.

* Great Dames for sale.

* Have several very old dresses from grandmother in beautiful condition.

* Tired of cleaning yourself? Let me do it.

* 20 dozen bottles of excellent Old Tawney Port, sold to pay for charges, 
the owner having been lost sight of, and bottled by us last year.

* Dog for sale: eats anything and is fond of children.

* Vacation Special: Have your house exterminated.

* If you think you've seen everything in Paris, visit the Pere Lachasis
Cemetery. It boasts such immortals as Moliere, Jean de la Fountain
and Chopin.

* Mt. Kilimanjaro, the breathtaking backdrop for the Serena Lodge.
Swim in the lovely pool while you drink it all in.

* The hotel has bowling alleys, tennis courts, comfortable beds and
other athletic facilities.

* Get rid of aunts: Zap does the job in 24 hours.

* Toaster: A fift that every member of the family appreciates.
Automatically burns toast.

* Sheer stockings. Designed for fancy dress, but so servicable that lots
of women wear nothing else.

* Save regularly in our bank. You'll never reget it.

* We build bodies that last a lifetime.

* Offer expires December 31 or while supplies last.

* This is the model home for your future. It was panned by Better Homes
& Gardens.

* For Sale - Diamonds $20,00; microsopes $15.00.

* For Rent: 6 room hated apartment.

* Man, honest. Will take anything.

* Wanted: chambermaid in rectory. Love in, $200.00 a month.
References required.

* Wanted: Part-time married girls for soda fountain in sandwich shop.

* Man wanted to work in dynamite factory. Must be willing to travel.

* Used Cars: Why go elsewhere to be cheated? Come here first!

* Christmas tag-sale. Handmade gifts for the hard-to-find person.

* Modular Sofas. Only $299.00. For rest or fore play.

* Wanted: Hair-cutter. Excellent growth potential.

* Wanted. Man to take care of cow that does not smoke or drink.

* 3-year old teacher needed for pre-school. Experience preferred.

* Our experienced Mom will care for your child. Fenced yard, meals and
snacks included.

* Our bikinis are exciting. They are simply the tops.

* Auto Repair Service. Free pick-up and delivery. Try us once, you'll
never go anywhere again.

* See ladies blouses. 50% off!

* Holcross pulletts. Starting to lay Betty Clayton, Granite 5-6204

* Wanted. Preparer of food. Must be dependable like the food business,
and be willing to get hands dirty.

* Illiterate? Write today for free help.

* Girl wanted to assist magician in cutting-off-head illusion.
Blue Cross and salary.

* Wanted. Widower with school-age children requires person to assume 
general housekeeping duties. Must be capable of contributing to
growth of family.

* Mixing bowl set designed to please a cook with round bottom for
efficient beating

* Mother's helper - peasant working conditions.

* Semi-Annual after Christmas Sale.

* And now, the Superstore - unequaled in size, unmatched in variety, 
unrivaled inconvenience.

* We will oil your sewing machine and adjust tension in your home
for $1.00

* And these beauties from the radio:*

* Ladies and gentlemen, now you can have a bikini for a ridiculous
figure.

* Be with us again next Saturday at 10:00 P. M. for "High Fidelity,"
designed to help music lovers increase their reproduction.

* When you are thirsty, try 7-Up, the refreshing drink in the green
bottle with the big 7 on it and u-p after.

* Tune in next week for another series of classical music programs with 
the Canadian Broadcorping Castration.


----------



## intinst

Anyone, like me, who loves fresh orange juice in the hot Summer months should look no further than Sainsbury's pure orange juice.


----------



## intinst

*Pizza, anyone?*


----------



## intinst

*Mom, if I take good care of this one, can I have a real pet?
We'll see.*


----------



## intinst

*Sometimes it is hard to telll the difference*


----------



## intinst

*new wave sign*


----------



## intinst

*I feel better, how about you?*


----------



## intinst

*Get your priorities straight*


----------



## intinst

*Learning by Osmosis, tried by many a student







*


----------



## intinst

*Masterful job, so thankful that I don't have to clean it up!*


----------



## intinst

******** (?) grill*


----------



## intinst

*Kind of like between political parties*


----------



## intinst

*I'm hungry, how about you?*


----------



## intinst

*1 gigabyte storage, twenty years apart.
Imagine the size of the camera or ipod!*


----------



## intinst

*Depressed demolition machine, finds no joy in his work*


----------



## intinst

*Lonely geek dinner for "two"*


----------



## intinst

*How have I survived nearly six decades without this product?*


----------



## sjc

> How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet? Huh


Glad I'm not the only one!! I have to fold mine and my folks. Uggghhh


----------



## LSbookend

Use the corner method. Put your pointer fingers in the corners of the sheets fold it over and flip the corners onto each other. Then repeat and fold as normal.




Then try sticking the fitted sheet, flat sheet and extra pillow cases in the matching pillow case and fold over the extra fabric.


----------



## sjc

Lol...!!!
Sheet folding 101.  I've folded thousands; have it down to a science...still hate it.


----------



## carlobee

A guy is driving around the back woods of Montana and he sees a sign in front of a broken down shanty-style house: 'Talking Dog For Sale ' He rings the bell and the owner appears and tells him the dog is in the backyard.

The guy goes into the backyard and sees a nice looking Labrador retriever sitting there.

'You talk?' he asks. 

'Yep,' the Lab replies. 

After the guy recovers from the shock of hearing a dog talk, he says 'So, what's your story?'

The Lab looks up and says, 'Well, I discovered that I could talk when I was pretty young. I wanted to help the government, so I told the CIA.. In no time at all they had me jetting from country to country, sitting in rooms with spies and world leaders, because no one figured a dog would be eavesdropping.'

'I was one of their most valuable spies for eight years running. But the jetting around really tired me out, and I knew I wasn't getting any younger so I decided to settle down. I signed up for a job at the airport to do some undercover security, wandering near suspicious characters and listening in. I uncovered some incredible dealings and was awarded a batch of medals.' 'I got married, had a mess of puppies, and now I'm just retired.'


The guy is amazed. He goes back in and asks the owner what he wants for the dog. 

'Ten dollars,' the guy says.

'Ten dollars? This dog is amazing! Why on earth are you selling him so cheap?' 

'Because he's a liar. He never did any of that stuff.




- just sharing some laughs. have a nice day!


----------



## intinst

*That and flying*


----------



## intinst

*How do you want it?*


----------



## intinst

*Hit me baby one more time*


----------



## intinst

*Bicycle acrobats from China*


----------



## intinst

*the plumber and the electrician need to get together and figure this one out*


----------



## drenee

Cute.  
A mod should merge this into the Infinity thread.  
Carlobee, if you have any other cute ones to share feel free to add them to the Infinity thread.  Intinst would love some help, as he tends to be the biggest contributor to the thread.  We love what he shares, but he has encouraged others to help him out.
deb


----------



## intinst

*Don't think I would be comfortable using the facilities*


----------



## intinst

*A scooter for those who have to go on the go, so to speak.  *


----------



## intinst

*You know they put this in to maintain a look of consistency from a distance*


----------



## Leslie

I'll merge it. Thanks for the suggestion, deb.

L


----------



## intinst

*Don't you just hate photo bombers?*


----------



## intinst

*Watch yourself if you need to go out back, been a bit of snow this year, so don't slam the door*


----------



## intinst

*Hope no train comes by*


----------



## intinst

*I guess instead of the Sears Roebuck catalog you use the TV guide*


----------



## Cat

What's the difference between bird flu and swine flu?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
For bird flu you need tweetment, for swine flu you need oikment.


----------



## intinst

*Here, You look like you need this*


----------



## intinst

*I assume there are weight limits posted.?!*


----------



## intinst

*96 Van for Sale As Is*


----------



## intinst

*Does not understand the concept*


----------



## intinst

*Would someone please explain this picture to me?*


----------



## intinst

*Would someone please expl... Never mind, I am sure I'd rather not know.*


----------



## intinst

*extreme low level pass by Blue Angel*


----------



## intinst

*Visual representation of what happens with a computer*


----------



## intinst

*It is good to have attainable goals, many times*


----------



## intinst

*How true!*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I know this is off topic, everyone, but does anyone know where Sailor has gone?  Or have I just been missing her?  It seems she's been absent for a month or more.  Anyone know what happened?  Just curious?


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> I know this is off topic, everyone, but does anyone know where Sailor has gone? Or have I just been missing her? It seems she's been absent for a month or more. Anyone know what happened? Just curious?


!. On this thread, nothing can be off topic.
2. Last time Sailor posted: 7/22/09 Last time she was on the board: 8/06/09
3. I know a couple of people sent her a personal message, but I do not know if she answered them.
4. I miss her, too.


----------



## intinst

*Gotta keep that computer running cool!*


----------



## intinst

*Doesn't bacon make just about everything better?*


----------



## intinst

*Practicing for their roles in Matrix, next they are coming for the cats, version.*


----------



## intinst

*I believe my plan had a tactical error*


----------



## intinst

*Cut the blue wire, it is always the blue wire!*


----------



## intinst

*Oh, Hi! Did you know we're out of milk?*


----------



## intinst

*Gonna be one of those days*


----------



## intinst

*Double dare!*


----------



## intinst

*Everyone has their own priorities*


----------



## intinst

*And I thought the pet costumes were bad...*


----------



## intinst

*YeeHaw!*


----------



## intinst

*I think I'll stick to the no bicycles part*


----------



## intinst

*No Dogz!*


----------



## intinst

*More, because I typed this*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Not until you let me finish the book I'm reading on my Kindle.*


----------



## intinst

*Eeeny, Meeny, Miney, Mo.*


----------



## intinst

*Playing with Mom's "Toys"*


----------



## intinst

*You've got a friend*


----------



## intinst

*psycho-sledder*


----------



## intinst

*I've go to be me!*


----------



## intinst

*This looks to be challenging during rush hour*


----------



## intinst

*Weird Boots*


----------



## intinst

*I'll lick the bowl for you*


----------



## intinst

*Brings to mind a song about someone from Pasadena*


----------



## intinst

*Doesn't want a car to sneak up on him, I guess*


----------



## intinst

*OK, how did they get it up there?*


----------



## intinst

*Another photo bomber*


----------



## intinst

*No, I don't know why I did it*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Yes, I want it to say Congratulations three times*


----------



## intinst

*Someone has steady hands and waaaaaaayyyy too much time to use them*


----------



## intinst

*I've been posting too much about cats, I want to show a picture of a van*


----------



## intinst

*Some advice for you ipod shuffle owners, straight from the manual:*


----------



## intinst

*Tough Neighborhood*


----------



## intinst

*An escalator for FOUR steps? We wonder why people are getting out of shape.*


----------



## intinst

*One hopes that this was an aberration, not the standard*


----------



## intinst

*Looks a little thin, could you put in more fish?*


----------



## intinst

*I just have no artistic skills or imagination when it comes to something like this!*


----------



## intinst

*TGIF !*


----------



## intinst

*His own personal*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*So that's it!*


----------



## intinst

*Ahh, look. It's little wings haven't grown out yet.*


----------



## intinst

*It'd be a good time to play with me!*


----------



## intinst

*Lesson to be learned: Always make sure the wheels are on tight!*


----------



## intinst

*I can sleep anywhere. (I'm a cat)*


----------



## intinst

*Just how I like my eggs rugs, sunny side up!*


----------



## intinst

*Sounds serious*


----------



## intinst

*Lida Rose, I'm home again, Rose
To get the sun back in the sky.
Lida Rose, I'm home again, Rose
About a thousand kisses shy.*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*A note you don't see everyday.*


----------



## intinst

*Far, far steadier hands than mine these days*


----------



## intinst

*One point of view*


----------



## intinst

*I know nearly every one loves bacon, but...*


----------



## intinst

*Sorry*


----------



## intinst

*Hasn't changed much*


----------



## intinst

*People do such scarry things with their vehicles*


----------



## intinst

If women are so independent why do they go to the ladies room in pairs?

Isn't the only time a woman wishes she were a year older be when she is expecting a baby?

Why can't we have hot flashes when we need them -- when it's cold?

Is a brave woman a she-ro?


----------



## intinst

Why do people long for eternal life when they don't even 
know what to do on a rainy Sunday afternoon? 


Why do we need science fiction when life is already so bizarre?


Is it possible that your sole purpose in life is 
simply to serve as a warning to others?


----------



## intinst

*I don't even want to know why this sign was posted*


----------



## intinst

*Diehard bodybuilder*


----------



## intinst

*The guys in the background don't even looked surprised, some kind of demo?*


----------



## intinst

*Human Slinky*


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Is it possible that your sole purpose in life is
> simply to serve as a warning to others?


Yes. That is my purpose in life.


----------



## intinst

*Cancer candles*


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Yes. That is my purpose in life.


And here I thought I was the only one.


----------



## intinst

How come, on Highway 5 near San Diego, there's a sign that reads, 'Cruise Ships take Airport Exit'? 
Don't you think they ought to keep cruise ships off the freeway entirely?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> And here I thought I was the only one.


That's a little nervy of you, thinking you could do it alone!


----------



## intinst

When people go to the bathroom, why do they say they'll be right back? Do they sometimes decide to stay?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> That's a little nervy of you, thinking you could do it alone!


If you only knew how bad an example I am...
But anyway, thank you for the help!


----------



## Andra

OK, here are some Texas Etiquette entries to bolster intinst's postings:


Y'all is singular. All y'all is plural. All y'all's is plural possessive.
Get used to hearing, "Hot enough for ya?" Proper response is, "Yeabuddy."
Don't call it "soda" or "pop." It's all "Coke" unless it's Dr. Pepper


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> OK, here are some Texas Etiquette entries to bolster intinst's postings:
> 
> 
> Y'all is singular. All y'all is plural. All y'all's is plural possessive.
> Get used to hearing, "Hot enough for ya?" Proper response is, "Yeabuddy."
> Don't call it "soda" or "pop." It's all "Coke" unless it's Dr. Pepper


Even the clear sodas are Coke?


----------



## Andra

scarlet said:


> Even the clear sodas are Coke?


Pretty much any carbonated beverage is a Coke, no matter what color it is.


----------



## Andra

You know you're in Texas when...

The local paper covers national and international news on a fourth of one page but requires ten pages for high school football coverage.
You put up Christma lights when it's 90 degrees outside - at 7 AM.
You can't remember life before air conditioners.


----------



## intinst

Have you ever stopped to think that our streets aren't safe, our rivers aren't safe, and our air isn't safe, but under our arms, we have complete protection?


----------



## intinst

*Have you ever noticed that some people will 
work twice as hard to keep from working?*


----------



## intinst

*Sorry*


----------



## intinst

*I hope this isn't a real product*


----------



## intinst

*Better check the brakes on that one*


----------



## intinst

*HUH?*


----------



## intinst

They say that garbage can be made into fuel. Why not? Isn't it already made into books, movies and TV shows?

Have you ever wondered whether today’s movies escaped rather than be released?


----------



## intinst

Just when you start winning the rat race, how come you always run into faster rats?

How come opportunity always knocks but temptation just walks right in?

Do Canadian cowboys wear 3.785 decilitre hats?


----------



## telracs

Old habits die hard....


----------



## telracs

We're protesting for more beer, honey....


----------



## intinst

*Well, it's the thought that counts*


----------



## intinst

*Hey Honey, I found the car, give me a 
couple of minutes and I'll clear it off*


----------



## intinst

*Watcha gonna do?*


----------



## intinst

*How many boxes can I put you down for?*


----------



## intinst

*OK, two dollars*


----------



## intinst

*You may be safe as long as it is tea time.*


----------



## intinst

*Handy doormat, whether or not you like your visitors*


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> *OK, two dollars*


Keep your money, I'm NOT going down there!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Dedicated*


----------



## intinst

*Original"delete"*


----------



## intinst

*Now THAT"S a sink hole!*


----------



## intinst

*That took a while*


----------



## intinst

*I may be partially deaf from working on aircraft for over 35 years, 
but I ain't wearin' this, even if it is riveted together from aluminum!







*


----------



## intinst

*Shut up, kid. You're not eating, anyway.*


----------



## intinst

*Always good to remember, especially on the upper floors*


----------



## intinst

*Why, Yes! I have taken 5 years of ballet lessons!*


----------



## intinst

*Run, Stick Man, run!*


----------



## intinst

*Prepared for monsoon season*


----------



## intinst

*We are watching the hamster channel*


----------



## intinst

*Hey, I'm break dancing!]*


----------



## intinst

*Concentration*


----------



## intinst

*Street art*


----------



## intinst

*Can really clear a path, Huh?*


----------



## intinst

*My other donkey is a BMW*


----------



## intinst

*He's got his beer goggles on.*


----------



## intinst

*Motorcyclist's faucet*


----------



## intinst

*A sneaky attempt to cut down the number of bicyclists*


----------



## intinst

*I'm afraid to park my car anywhere now*


----------



## intinst

*Who'd of thought? There are eggs in hard-boiled eggs*


----------



## intinst

*I'm switching from Coke!*


----------



## intinst

*I've heard of double parking but this is ridiculous!*


----------



## intinst

*10, Please*


----------



## intinst

*Dog, note to self: Don't


Spoiler



piss


 off the cat.*


----------



## intinst

*And darned well worth it*


----------



## intinst

*Makes sense to me*


----------



## intinst

*If only I'd stretched for it!*


----------



## intinst

*Ouch*


----------



## intinst

*Sad, but often true*


----------



## intinst

*Very poor choice of parking places*


----------



## intinst

*Your next shower curtain?*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Who needs a Snuggie?*


----------



## intinst

*Everyone needs a hobby*


----------



## intinst

*Arff, oops! ahem, ahem. Moo







*


----------



## intinst

*Artists*


----------



## intinst

*For the atom smasher in all of us*


----------



## intinst

*Not so much fun right now*


----------



## intinst

*Who would have thought there would be that 
many illiterate people at the beach?*


----------



## intinst

*Signed: The Cows*


----------



## intinst

*Freedom?*


----------



## intinst

*Makes you wonder where it will be safe from sink holes, doesn't it?*


----------



## intinst

*Gotta love those Canadians*


----------



## sjc

My sides hurt from laughing.  Miss a day or two on this thread and you miss a lot.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> My sides hurt from laughing. Miss a day or two on this thread and you miss a lot.


Think of the people who haven't found this thread yet. Over 120 pages to go through.


----------



## intinst

*and spiders... Oh My!*


----------



## intinst

*Cute little critter*


----------



## intinst

*Hidden lives of the keyboard*


----------



## intinst

*Here's a way to keep co-workers from stealing your sandwich*


----------



## intinst

*Sure, Honey. I'll watch the baby.*


----------



## intinst

*Show off!*


----------



## intinst

*Unusual parking job*


----------



## intinst

*No, I do not want to know the rest of the story!*


----------



## intinst

*Another strange costume*


----------



## intinst

*Yeah, we're almost done. Just took down off the rack.*


----------



## intinst

*Up, Up and away in my beautiful balloon...*


----------



## intinst

*Set her down easy, she might be a little dizzy.*


----------



## intinst

*One of a kind (I hope) peddle car.*


----------



## intinst

*My great dane thought the same thing*


----------



## intinst

*Sign we'll probably start seeing soon*


----------



## intinst

*Here I am at the prom, and my partners a real dog.*


----------



## intinst

*Cannot be unseen*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Sign of the times?*


----------



## intinst

* Hang on, the road gets a little twisty from here on in*


----------



## intinst




----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> *Cannot be unseen*


Ha! I used to show rabbits in 4-H as a kid and I always thought that it was hilarious when they yawned.


----------



## intinst

*Keep your eye on the ball... Poor ball*


----------



## intinst

*It's tough being the trainer for the football team, but there are a few perks.*


----------



## intinst

*Don't you hate it when you forget to roll up your windows?*


----------



## intinst

*Yes, Mom*


----------



## intinst

*Ooops!*


----------



## intinst

*Tsk,tsk,tsk*


----------



## intinst

*Foul blow, er ball*


----------



## intinst

*Well, the trailer stayed with the car*


----------



## intinst

*Should you put a flag on the back, it's sticking out a little?*


----------



## intinst

*Building castles in the air*


----------



## intinst

*Nice day to just sit in the sun and smoke, hope there is no drama*


----------



## intinst

*Just till we get a permanent one*


----------



## intinst

*Different motorcycle emblem*


----------



## intinst

*If you see any, keep off of it!*


----------



## intinst

*The boss said get some close-ups, I hope he's happy*


----------



## intinst

*Some people always have to "one up" everyone else*


----------



## intinst

*Seems like McDonald's would be easier, but they wouldn't let him wear the horse head*


----------



## intinst

*Gotta have priorities.*


----------



## intinst

*Still be a lot cheaper*


----------



## intinst

*This is starting to get interesting...*


----------



## intinst

*Really loves her cats*


----------



## intinst

*No Mom and Dad, we didn't have a party in the house while you were gone.*


----------



## intinst

*I hurt just looking at the picture*


----------



## intinst

*Ahhh, remember the great video games from the eighties?*


----------



## intinst

*Somebody got left out of their crate*


----------



## intinst

*Creative hedge trimming*


----------



## intinst

*Hi. No, I'm at work. Yeah, it's been a pretty tough day so far.*


----------



## intinst

*Dog likes to play in the snow*


----------



## intinst

*Family outing*


----------



## intinst

*beer goggles on*


----------



## intinst

*Not a sleeping bag I'd feel comfortable in*


----------



## intinst

*ice storm*


----------



## intinst

*interesting wreck*


----------



## intinst

*Always remember those important days*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> *ice storm*


OMG! I have dreamed of actually seeing something like this in person, I think winter is amazing and so wish I could visit somewhere to see this for REAL... mind ya, I said _visit_, I do NOT want to stay.


----------



## intinst

*that's going to be a problem*


----------



## intinst

*Beep! Beep!*


----------



## intinst

*Kitty wants to play, Why don't you take that little hunk of meat away from him?







*


----------



## intinst

*Say that again?*


----------



## intinst

*My doctor said I have to limit myself to one beer a day.*


----------



## intinst

*for sale cheap, Pick up, good for parts*


----------



## intinst

*Not even with a new one*


----------



## intinst

*Snow's a little deep*


----------



## intinst

*Mess of wire*


----------



## intinst

*Serious ping pong face*


----------



## intinst

*Arrr, matey. Where be my food?*


----------



## intinst

*New hat for Betsy*


----------



## intinst

*It's a duck*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*You remember this beach being on the runway the last time?*


----------



## intinst

*Funny, looks like one to me, Good Fake!*


----------



## NogDog




----------



## intinst

*I guess skiing is not limited to cold and snow*


----------



## intinst

*What the ?*


----------



## intinst

*Whiskey for my men, beer for my horses (country song)*


----------



## intinst

*I guess you can deliver most anything on a scooter! 
(If you are crazy enough)*


----------



## intinst

*I would soon get tired of this much snow*


----------



## intinst

*I guess it's stuffed. (the alligator  )*


----------



## intinst

*Looks better already! (just kidding)*


----------



## intinst

*Now hula hoop delivery?*


----------



## intinst

*Dog doesn't believe in rules*


----------



## intinst

*Might be*


----------



## intinst

*Early bird may get the worm, but the sleeping cat misses out
*


----------



## intinst

*Psych!*


----------



## intinst

*Someone is about to have a bad day*


----------



## intinst

*I so hope this one is photoshopped*


----------



## intinst

*Filed under the heading of"People Are Crazy"*


----------



## intinst

*Stylin'*


----------



## intinst

*Where is that haystack with the needle in it?
I'd rather do that then find one wire in that bundle*


----------



## intinst

*Whose turn is it?*


----------



## intinst

*Nice School Bus Stop*


----------



## intinst

*Attack of the Killer Kitten*


----------



## intinst

*Looks like the parts man at work after he says"You want it When?"*


----------



## intinst

*Some people can sleep anywhere, anytime*


----------



## intinst

*Help!*


----------



## intinst

*Animal testing? Dogs, sheep, horses?*


----------



## intinst

*Bobbing for apples, the Survivor show version*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> *Looks better already! (just kidding)*


Does that look like Ranch Dressing or is it just me?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nope. .. . poppyseed. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

*Sweet Dreams*


----------



## intinst

*inapropriate coat hook*


----------



## intinst

*Good hands*


----------



## intinst

*With Caution*


----------



## intinst

*Star Wars Tribute*


----------



## intinst

*Well, we've grounded th ship...Let's play football !*


----------



## intinst

*Mom of the Year*


----------



## intinst

*I repeat, never


Spoiler



p*ss


 off the owner of heavy equipment*


----------



## intinst

*More aftermath of an ice storm:*


----------



## intinst

*I like Brussels sprouts*


----------



## intinst

*Cool old gas pumps*


----------



## intinst

*All I have to say to your suggestion is"Pbbbt!"*


----------



## intinst

*Important picture*


----------



## intinst

*yum, chicken!*


----------



## intinst

*Dog & his ducklings*


----------



## intinst

*Nasty nails, cannot have a job,IMHO*


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> [b...cannot have a job,IMHO[/b]


Speaking of which, where do _you_ find all the time to find and post these, eh?


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> Speaking of which, where do _you_ find all the time to find and post these, eh?


Isn't much else to do between 12 and 4 am, and I am up at those times most days since I get off work at 12.. Hit the rest here and there through the day. Plus my new goal in life is, Keeping KBers entertained!


----------



## sjc

Mom of the Year Post:
Guess she can't spell DCYF either!!


The fingernails post:  eeeewwwww!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> *Susan:* LOOoooove the all rocks go to heaven one. Welcome back...you are going to laugh playing catch up.
> DH let me get a new puppy to love. Mia Bella (Mia for short).
> 
> *Mia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Isn't she great? I am so excited.*


oooh what a cutie!! Congratulations on your new friend, and to Mia on her new home.  
(About time the DH came around, too! )

I'm still catching up...


----------



## intinst

*Cool new gyro wheel, takes the place of training 
wheels for children learning to ride a bike*


----------



## intinst

*Just how old is "baby?"*


----------



## intinst

*Don't see any beans...*


----------



## intinst

*Portable park bench*


----------



## intinst

*I think the load may have shifted, get out and check.*


----------



## intinst

*Ultimate super power*


----------



## intinst

*When you get older you'll understand*


----------



## intinst

*Oh look, a new pet!*


----------



## intinst

*Is it a car, is it a house, no it's... dumb.*


----------



## intinst

*That'll be expensive*


----------



## intinst

*Reminds me of the merry-go-round in 
elementary school, it didn't go anywhere either*


----------



## intinst

*May be time to stop and bail, wht do you think?*


----------



## intinst

*Caption this picture:*


----------



## intinst

*Where's Waldo?*


----------



## intinst

*Let's ride!*


----------



## intinst

*T'will be difficult for Mr. West to live that moment down.*


----------



## intinst

*Happy, shiny seal*


----------



## intinst

*S'up?*


----------



## intinst

*Catching snowball*


----------



## intinst

*Looks a little too happy about selling panties*


----------



## intinst

*Forgot something*


----------



## intinst

*Odd, but strange* (nice legs, though!)


----------



## intinst

*One log too many?*


----------



## intinst

*Slow down before you run into something!*


----------



## intinst

*Hurry up, or we'll come get it!*


----------



## intinst

*Shoes*


----------



## intinst

*For the Hot Rodder on the way out*


----------



## intinst

*Yes dear...You're right... I'm sorry...Whatever you say, dear...*


----------



## intinst

*Uh-Oh*


----------



## intinst

*Needs some soundproofing*


----------



## intinst

*What a deal!*


----------



## intinst

*Anti-theft parking?*


----------



## intinst

*Poor Dog*


----------



## intinst

*Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!Ouch! Ouch!*


----------



## intinst

*Only rolled once,might be a good deal*


----------



## intinst

*Yeah FoxFire!*


----------



## intinst

*Great paint job*


----------



## intinst

*All I have to say to you is: pbbbt*


----------



## intinst

*Nope, wan't me*


----------



## intinst

*Pushme/pullyou semi*


----------



## intinst

*Oil prices have dropped, but carpooling is still important*


----------



## intinst

* I'll take this home with me, OK?*


----------



## intinst

*'cept when it's closed*


----------



## intinst

*I'll grows into it!*


----------



## intinst

*Move over, Bub! I'm comin' through!*


----------



## sjc

Awwww!! look at that cute bulldog...you bet your sweet A...he will grow into it!!...and then some.

Where's Waldo pic...quite dizzying to say the least. 

Susan:


> oooh what a cutie!! Congratulations on your new friend, and to Mia on her new home.
> (About time the DH came around, too! )
> 
> I'm still catching up...


Thanks, Mia's a doll. She has DH (Mr. no more dogs) wrapped around all four paws.
RE: Catch up...takes a while with the infamous Intinst...(aka professional poster) on the job!!...lol.


----------



## intinst

*Ever have one?*


----------



## Aravis60

That forest picture would make me get sick if I looked at it too long. 
The cat sticking its tongue is too cute!


----------



## intinst

*That's not nice*


----------



## intinst

*In the Rain?*


----------



## intinst

*Shoes again*


----------



## intinst

*People do some crazy things*


----------



## telracs

This happened just outside of Cocodrie, a little town in the  bayou country of Louisiana , and while it sounds like an Alfred Hitchcock tale, it's real.
            (Only if you want to believe it.)

This out of state traveler was on the side of the road, hitchhiking on a real dark night in the middle of a thunderstorm. Time passed slowly and no cars went by.

It was raining so hard he could hardly see his hand in front of his face. Suddenly he saw a car moving slowly, approaching and appearing ghostlike in the rain It slowly and silently crept toward him and stopped.

Wanting a ride real bad the guy jumped in the car and closed the door; only then did he realize that there was nobody behind the wheel, and no sound of an engine to be heard over the rain.

Again the car crept slowly forward and the guy was terrified, too scared to think of jumping out and running.

The guy saw that the car was approaching a sharp curve and, still too scared to jump out, he started to pray and begging for his life; he was sure the ghost car would go off the road and in the bayou and
he would surely drown!

But just before the curve a shadowy figure appeared at the driver's window and a hand reached in and turned the steering wheel, guiding the car safely around the bend. Then, just as silently, the hand disappeared through the window and the hitchhiker was alone again!

Paralyzed with fear, the guy watched the hand reappear every time they reached a curve.  Finally the guy, scared to near death, had all he could take and jumped out of the car and ran to town.
            
Wet and in shock, he went into a bar and voice quavering, ordered two shots of whiskey, then told everybody about his supernatural experience.
              
A silence enveloped and everybody got goose bumps when they realized the guy was telling the truth (and not just some drunk).

About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar and one says to the other,
    "Look Boudreaux, ders dat idiot that rode in our car when we wuz pushin it in the rain."


----------



## telracs

my favorite quote from last week's NCIS season premiere..

paradox wrapped in an oxymoron smothered in contradictions in terms.  sleeps in a coffin, really the happiest goth you'll ever meet.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Closer, just a little bit closer*


----------



## intinst

*Cow delivery*


----------



## intinst

*I can't decide, I'll take one of everything!*


----------



## intinst

*That was close!*


----------



## intinst

*What will they think of next!*


----------



## intinst

*I just finished it*


----------



## intinst

*Big Band-Aid*


----------



## intinst

*You're such a tease*


----------



## intinst

*Seriously!*


----------



## intinst

*Starting young*


----------



## intinst

*Bet you want a soap dispenser like this in your shower*


----------



## intinst

*Wild vehicle*


----------



## intinst

*Very trusting people*


----------



## intinst

*Swim Faster!*


----------



## intinst

*Classy bike*


----------



## intinst

*Not your everyday guitars*


----------



## intinst

*Wanna go wake boarding?*


----------



## intinst

*I am sure we'll get back to feeling this way*







5


----------



## intinst

*Pot o' Beer?*


----------



## intinst

*At least they're honest*


----------



## sjc

scarlet:


> About half an hour later two guys walked into the bar and one says to the other,
> "Look Boudreaux, ders dat idiot that rode in our car when we wuz pushin it in the rain."


LMAO!!


----------



## intinst

*Different use for underwear*


----------



## intinst

*You so funny*


----------



## intinst

*Different*


----------



## intinst

*Got the wife and the beer, it'll be alright*


----------



## intinst

*Yum, kids!*


----------



## intinst

*Makes me car sick sick setting still{/b]







*


----------



## intinst

*Betsy, here is a new moderator's hat*


----------



## intinst

*I know! I'll do both!*


----------



## intinst

*Scaling a chimney*


----------



## telracs

sjc said:


> scarlet:
> LMAO!!


Thanks. A co-worker sent it to me and I just HAD to post it here!


----------



## intinst

*Dang, I'm already on #6*


----------



## intinst

*Been a lot cheaper in the long run to pay a professional*


----------



## intinst

*Needs a Wide Load sign*


----------



## intinst

*Guess this is the only place he can get free signal? 
And he's too cheap to buy an umbrella?*


----------



## intinst

*There's picture of a cat wearing one of these 
so I though I'd give the dogs equal time*


----------



## intinst

*Got a problem here*


----------



## intinst

*Got a problem here, too. 
It's a bigger one in the long run.*


----------



## intinst

*Clever*


----------



## intinst

* And a new soccer ball and new cleats and...*


----------



## intinst

*Serves them right*


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> *Serves them right*


that's worthy of a wtf?


----------



## sjc

> Guess this is the only place he can get free signal?
> And he's too cheap to buy an umbrella?


The plastic wrap probably cost more than the umbrella would. Guess he never heard of job lot or the dollar store...lol.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> The plastic wrap probably cost more than the umbrella would. Guess he never heard of job lot or the dollar store...lol.


Well, he already had the Cling wrap.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*You can run, but you'll only get more tickets*


----------



## intinst

*Winner or loser?*


----------



## intinst

*They need to work on this, 
If that is handicap accessible, 
I don't want to see the other*


----------



## intinst

Steven Wright:

If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous erudite comedian who once said: 
"I woke up one morning, and all of my stuff had been stolen and replaced by exact duplicates."

His mind sees things differently than most of us do, to our amazement
and amusement. Here are some of his gems:

1 - I'd kill for a Nobel Peace Prize.

2 - Borrow money from pessimists -- they don't expect it back.

3 - Half the people you know are below average.

4 - 99% of lawyers give the rest a bad name.

5 - 82.7% of all statistics are made up on the spot.

6 - A conscience is what hurts when all your other parts feel so good.

7 - A clear conscience is usually the sign of a bad memory.

8 - If you want the rainbow, you got to put up with the rain.

9 - All those who believe in psycho kinesis, raise my hand.

10 - The early bird may get the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.

11 - I almost had a psychic girlfriend, but she left me before we met.

12 - OK, so what's the speed of dark?

13 - How do you tell when you're out of invisible ink?

14 - If everything seems to be going well, you have obviously overlooked something.

15 - Depression is merely anger without enthusiasm.

16 - When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.

17 - Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.


18 - Hard work pays off in the future; laziness pays off now.

19 - I intend to live forever.... so far, so good.

20 - If Barbie is so popular, why do you have to buy her friends?

21 - Eagles may soar, but weasels don't get sucked into jet engines.

22 - What happens if you get scared half to death twice?

23 - My mechanic told me, "I couldn't repair your brakes, so I made your horn louder."

24 - Why do psychics have to ask you for your name?

25 - If at first you don't succeed, destroy all evidence that you tried.

26 - A conclusion is the place where you got tired of thinking.

27 - Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.

28 - The hardness of the butter is proportional to the softness of the bread.


29 - To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.

30 - The problem with the gene pool is that there is no lifeguard.

31 - The sooner you fall behind, the more time you'll have to catch up.

32 - The colder the x-ray table, the more of your body is required to be on it.

33 - Everyone has a photographic memory; some just don't have film.

And an all time favorite-

34 - If your car could travel at the speed of light, would your headlights work?


----------



## intinst

*Everyone needs to see and hear this at least once*


----------



## intinst

A ******* (WV) was stopped by a game warden recently with two ice chests full of fish. 
He was leaving a cove that's well-known for its fishing. The game warden asked the man...

    'Do you have a license to catch those fish?'
     
    'No, sir,' replied the *******. 'I ain't got none of them there licenses, these here are my pet fish.'
     
     'Pet fish?'
     
    'Yeah, every night, I take these here fish down to the lake and let 'em swim 'round for awhile. 
    Then, when I whistle, they jump right back into these here ice chests and I take 'em back home.'

    'That's a bunch of crap! Fish can't do that.'

    The ******* looked at the warden for a moment and then said, 'It's the truth, Mr.Government Man, I'll show ya. It really works.'
     
    'OK,' said the warden. 'I've got to see this!'
     
    The ******* poured the fish into the lake and stood and waited.
     
    After several minutes, the warden says, 'Well?'
     
    Well, what?,' says the *******.
     
    The warden says, 'When are you going to call them back?'
    'Call who back?'
     
    The FISH,' replied the warden.
     
    'What fish?' replied the *******.
     
    Moral of this story:  
    We may not be as smart as some city slickers, 
    but we ain't as dumb as some government employees.


----------



## intinst

THE OFFICE CONTEST TO BEAT ALL OFFICE CONTESTS:

The boss of a Madison Avenue advertising agency called a spontaneous staff 
meeting in the middle of a particularly stressful week. (This is one pretty sharp boss!)

When everyone gathered, the boss, who understood the benefits of having fun,
told the burnt out staff the purpose of the meeting was to have a quick contest.

The theme: Viagra advertising slogans.

The only rule was they had to use past ad slogans, originally written for other products 
that captured the essence of Viagra. Slight variations were acceptable. About 7 minutes 
later, they turned in their suggestions and created a Top 10 List.

With all the laughter and camaraderie, the rest of the week went very well for everyone!

The top 10 were:

10. Viagra, Whaazzzz up!

9. Viagra, The quicker


Spoiler



pecker


 picker upper.

8. Viagra, Like a rock!

7. Viagra, When it absolutely, positively has to be there overnight.

6. Viagra, Be all that you can be.

5. Viagra, Reach out and touch someone.

4. Viagra, Strong enough for a man, but made for a woman.

3. Viagra, Home of the whopper!

2. Viagra, We bring good things to Life!

And the unanimous number one slogan:

1. This is your


Spoiler



peepee


; this is your


Spoiler



peepee


 on drugs.


----------



## intinst

*Now, this is a trike!*


----------



## intinst

*Odd*


----------



## intinst

*Before you park you car, always look to be sure half 
a mountain can not fall on it!*


----------



## intinst

*Whatcha lookin' at, Bub?*


----------



## intinst

*Very minimal*


----------



## intinst

*That is a big hotdog!*


----------



## intinst

*Smile! You're on Candid Camera!*


----------



## intinst

*I don't see any cavities, but you need to floss better on these back teeth*


----------



## intinst

*Famous ******* last words:*


----------



## intinst

*That garbage bin just jumped right out in front of me!*


----------



## intinst

*I'm glad the pool isn't crowded like it was yesterday!*


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> *Different use for underwear*


EEEEEEEWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> If you're not familiar with the work of Steven Wright, he's the famous erudite comedian who once said:


Those would make really good screensaver quotes...


----------



## intinst

*Nap Buddies*


----------



## intinst

*But who is flattering who?*


----------



## intinst

*It's always good when you can get in some Monty Python and the Holy Grail!*


----------



## intinst

*Does this bother anyone else?*


----------



## intinst

*I see you!*


----------



## intinst

* What kind of jelly?*


----------



## intinst

*Very happy woman*


----------



## intinst

*Crazed woman! Get her finger of of that wood!*


----------



## intinst

* I can't begin to understand this.*


----------



## intinst

*Now, I do understand this pie chart!*


----------



## intinst

*What is it with all these vehicles ending up in swimming pools?
The clean up costs after this would put me off.*


----------



## intinst

* No bunnies! You said there were dust bunnies under here!*


----------



## intinst

*Nope, not even a little*


----------



## intinst

*Hey boss, you know that load of cars I was ferrying across? 
I made it most of the way with almost all of them.*


----------



## intinst

*King of Bubble Baths*


----------



## intinst

*For definition of trust and teamwork, see below*


----------



## libros_lego

911jason said:


> EEEEEEEWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!


At least she turned it inside-out.


----------



## intinst

*Great friends*


----------



## intinst

* What did you say you were smoking in here? 
I sure could go for some Beggin' strips right now*


----------



## intinst

*Not the sharpest pencil in the box, are we?*


----------



## intinst

*OMG, It's You Again!*


----------



## intinst

*Never bring a knife (or sword) to a gun fight*


----------



## intinst

*Ewwwww!*


----------



## intinst

*Tried to use that fake code again, didn't you? Told you they'd catch you!*


----------



## intinst

*Cat wins again.*


----------



## intinst

*Yeah, they caught all these, I just got the one.*


----------



## intinst

*You hold your breath on that, OK?*


----------



## intinst

*Halloween is coming, better get the dog costumes ready!*


----------



## intinst

*Cute Plug-in Cover*


----------



## intinst

*I know how they feel*


----------



## intinst

*Don't worry, it'll fit. Just keep givin' it gas till it sounds expensive*


----------



## intinst

*Don't park over there, it's a little soft*


----------



## intinst

*There's no such thing as zombies.* (I hope)


----------



## intinst

*See what all this woman's rights stuff gets you?*


----------



## intinst

*There's skill, bravery and a whole lot of crazy demonstrated in this picture*


----------



## intinst

*I sure they're not knockoffs*


----------



## intinst

*At least it is parked straight*


----------



## intinst

*Dogs who look like their masters. (or vice versa  )







*


----------



## intinst

*I can make it, I can make it, I can make it*


----------



## intinst

*Reminder for those who try to get out of paying their parking fees*


----------



## intinst

*Thank you for this meal I am about to receive, Amen.*


----------



## intinst

*A kinda big one!*


----------



## intinst

*You can transport almost anything by scooter with imagination.
Maybe not safely, but who worrys about stuff like that, anyway?*


----------



## intinst

*Don't forget, "No Onions" on mine!*


----------



## intinst

*Is it my turn to use the computer yet?*


----------



## intinst

*Fred's car, version two*


----------



## intinst

*For ever and ever!*


----------



## intinst

*Uhh, this isn't that unusual, is it?







*


----------



## intinst

*No Smiling!*


----------



## intinst

*Vroom! Vroom!*


----------



## intinst

*Bed Racers are a little different*


----------



## intinst

*They said WHAT?*


----------



## intinst

*Uh, Ma'am? I think you forgot to do something back at the gas staion.*


----------



## intinst

*Kitten Dispenser*


----------



## intinst

*Maybe it's a joke, but...*


----------



## intinst

*Oh Noes!!*


----------



## intinst

*Houston, we have a problem*


----------



## intinst

*Cool Name and sign!*


----------



## intinst

*Bill Dana, as Jose Jimanez, "That's not my yob!" Anybody else still remember?*


----------



## intinst

*Gonna climb all the way up this chair, 
as soon as I finish my nap.*


----------



## intinst

*Hardcore*


----------



## intinst

*Lizardgirl*


----------



## intinst

*One at a time*


----------



## intinst

*Thinking, but not very well.*


----------



## intinst

*Yum! Nanners!*


----------



## intinst

*Worlds apart*


----------



## intinst

*Huh, did you?*


----------



## intinst

*Indiana Jones and The Raiders of the Lost Ark summerized in three minutes*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Do not, EVER, try to slip me dog food again, Understand?*


----------



## intinst

*Hop Scotch is a lot more hardcore than I remembered.*


----------



## intinst

*Da da da dut da daaa!







*


----------



## intinst

*Professional looking*


----------



## intinst

*And it shows!*


----------



## intinst

*What a race, now winners, two losers*


----------



## intinst

*Now that is a haircut. Not one I'd want, but still...*


----------



## intinst

*Teamwork*


----------



## intinst

*They used to call this kind of handlebar "Ape Hangers." I wonder why?*


----------



## intinst

*You are kidding, right? Right?*


----------



## intinst

*Everyone has different priorities...*


----------



## intinst

*More fun, but safe?*


----------



## intinst

*Quite the trailer*


----------



## intinst

*A little trouble parking?*


----------



## intinst

*Well, I wouldn't call it "fresh and minty*


----------



## intinst

*Come in, base*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> *Everyone has different priorities...*


I'm pretty sure that fence is a goat fence.


----------



## 911jason

I'm getting broken Photobucket messages in place of your images Brendan... ?


----------



## intinst

*Outdoor Seating?*


----------



## sjc

Brendan:  What happened?  Where's the pics?  (they got yanked; lol...you dirty "goat")


----------



## intinst

*Like I said before, everyone has different priorities.*


----------



## intinst

*And they think different things are funny*


----------



## intinst

*Who's copying who?*


----------



## intinst

*Gonna take quite a vase*


----------



## intinst

*OK, I like both, but I am not sure about them together*


----------



## intinst

*Someone doesn't understand the concept "bottled."*


----------



## intinst

*Quite the ad campaign:*


----------



## intinst

*Well, not much difference there*


----------



## intinst

*They look evenly matched*


----------



## intinst

*Well, that is a jellyrole!  *


----------



## intinst

*Missed it by THAT much!*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Intinst,

Are you feeling better my friend?   Hope so, sorry to hear you were sick. Have a good weekend.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Intinst,
> 
> Are you feeling better my friend?  Hope so, sorry to hear you were sick. Have a good weekend.


Well, I still felt bad enough to stay home, yes I am better. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> *OK, I like both, but I am not sure about them together*


Saw this on Food Network last week, they had bacon EVERYTHING!!! Even chapstick and air freshener for your car.


----------



## telracs

I posted a separate thread about this, but figured I'd put it out here also.  I'm traveling to South America (Peru and Ecuador) for seventeen days, and if you'd like to follow my adventures below is a link to my travelblog.  It's already got last year's trip to Australia and some of my Broadway reviews, so feel free to look around and comment!

www.mytb.org/Mindy

and insinst... feel better soon!


----------



## intinst

*I do so hope that this is a costume of some kind 
and not a new fashion trend.*


----------



## intinst

*I'd almost swear this was my little rat terrier/ Italian greyhound mix!*


----------



## intinst

*Wouldn't you love to hear the explanations for some of these?*


----------



## intinst

*A rule we can all probably live with.*


----------



## intinst

* Yeah, make sure you do it right!*


----------



## intinst

*Look out!*


----------



## intinst

*Another what the heck happened here?*


----------



## intinst

*Bowl game weekend?*


----------



## intinst

* Not what you want to see, looking out the aircraft window*


----------



## intinst

*Man, they have everything at this yard sale!*


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> *Look out!*


Hmmm...I didn't realize people were carpeting their ceilings these days.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> Hmmm...I didn't realize people were carpeting their ceilings these days.


You know how some people are, anything to be different, 
and it would help with the soundproofing, which would be 
needed with all the screaming from the cat falling down on you.


----------



## intinst

*BIG BIKE!*


----------



## intinst

*Those ninja cats are everywhere!*


----------



## intinst

*Notice that it is a fairy tale.*


----------



## intinst

*Kid's crying because he just saw what he's going to look like when he grows up.*


----------



## intinst

*I'm just chillin'*


----------



## intinst

*Sombody forget something?*


----------



## intinst

*I know which one I'd feel better about.*


----------



## intinst

*Big Cat*


----------



## intinst

*Some people always find the silver lining.*


----------



## intinst

*I'll Pass!*


----------



## intinst

* I just don't know how to load a truck.*


----------



## intinst

*Hello Kitty?*


----------



## intinst

*You can't tell anyone about this, OK?*


----------



## intinst

*He's excited! She's Embarrassed!*


----------



## intinst

*Heavier than he looks! Push harder!You're going to have to help!*


----------



## intinst

*This Beagle,*








*Must be built like this:*


----------



## intinst

*Tennis is very Exciting!*


----------



## intinst

*That's not where it goes, kid.*


----------



## intinst

*No, This way!*


----------



## intinst

*Oh, Look! They're twins.*


----------



## intinst

* Go ahead, I'm all ears.*


----------



## intinst

*Well, at least you know how Bob feels about it going in.*


----------



## intinst

*No thank you*


----------



## intinst

*The dolphins finally got through to her what she was supposed to do.*


----------



## intinst

*I love my chew bone.*


----------



## intinst

*Interesting fountain*


----------



## intinst

Subject: Fwd: Who thinks this stuff up            

           I have kleptomania,
           but when it gets bad,
           I take something for it. 

           FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS!
           Except that one where you're naked in church.

           Sometimes too much to drink isn't enough.           

           Heaven is Where:
           The Police  are British,
           The Chefs are Italian,
           The Mechanics are German,
           The Lovers are French
                and 
           It's all organized by the Swiss. 

           Hell is Where:
           The Police are German,
           The Chefs are British,
           The Mechanics are French,
           The Lovers are Swiss
                 and
           It's all organized by the Italians.

           Suicidal twin kills sister by mistake!

           My short-term memory is not as sharp as it used to be. 
           Also, my short-term memory's not as sharp as it used to be.

           In just two days from now,
           tomorrow will be yesterday.


----------



## intinst

*Hamster monitor cage*


----------



## intinst

*Hello Kitty sure is popular*


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> * Not what you want to see, looking out the aircraft window*


----------



## intinst

/\/\/\ Really, it's just the cowling for the engine, that is missing./\/\/\ It was most likely not latched properly during the pre-flight inspection. By itself, it would just cause a slight loss in aerodynamics. My bigger concerns: Did it damaged anything else in its departure from the aircraft and if the ground crew missed that,, what else did they miss?


----------



## intinst

Subject: Fwd: Who thinks this stuff up Part 2

           A bartender is just a pharmacist
           with a limited inventory

           The statement below is true.
           The statement above is false.

           I may be schizophrenic,
           but at least I have each other.

           I am a Nobody.
           Nobody is Perfect.
           Therefore I am Perfect.   

          
           In Memorium: 
           With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very 
           important person, which almost went unnoticed last week.   Larry LaPrise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Pokey", 
           died peacefully at age 93.   The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin.  
           They put his left leg in.  And then the trouble started.


----------



## intinst

*For his very own!*


----------



## intinst

*Maxx, is that you again?*


----------



## intinst

*A different kind of doggie do.*


----------



## intinst

*All packed up and ready to go! A Peke in a Pouch!*


----------



## intinst

*Does look rather regal... and unhappy. 
Off with they're head!*


----------



## intinst

*Better shovel faster, it's getting deep quick!*


----------



## intinst

*I'm a comin'!*


----------



## intinst

*Ok, Gate, I'm callin' you out!*


----------



## intinst

*That explains it! Well, that and the funny cigarettes. *


----------



## intinst

Subject: Fwd: Who thinks this stuff up Part 3

            I LOVE COOKING WITH WINE
            Sometimes I even put it in the food.

            Preserve the Spotted Owl
            (in formaldehyde?)
        
            When you work here,
            you can name your own salary. 
            I named mine, "Fred".

            money isn't everything,
            but it sure keeps the kids in touch. 

            Reality is only an illusion
            that occurs due to a lack of alcohol. 

            I like cats too.
            Let's exchange recipes. 

            Red meat is not bad for you 
            Fuzzy green meat is bad for you.

            I am having an out-of-money experience.

            As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang. 
            Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, 
            "Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the 
            wrong way on 280 Interstate. Please be careful!"
            "It's not just one car," said Herman. "It's hundreds of them!"                

             Corduroy pillows are making headlines!


----------



## intinst

*Of course I'm smiling for your picture, 
Why don't you step a little nearer and make it a real close up?*


----------



## intinst

*Dog Wins*


----------



## intinst

*Never seen a mouse roll its eyes like that*


----------



## intinst

*Disconcerting to see, pink car not withstanding*


----------



## intinst

*Oh, come on,my driving not that bad. Get a Grip!*


----------



## intinst

*Now I wish I hadn't done the research*


----------



## intinst

*Pain begins in 3.5 nanoseconds*


----------



## intinst

*"I can't remember if I put the car in park" 
"I wouldn't worry about it. What could go wrong?"*


----------



## intinst

*Balance, strength, co-ordination and concentration. Beatiful!







*


----------



## intinst

*For the "I don't want to grow up" adult on your Christmas list.*


----------



## intinst

*Don't get on her too much, could have been much worse.*


----------



## intinst

*Thanks for the warning!*


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> * Not what you want to see, looking out the aircraft window*


NOT what I want to see 4 days before leaving on vacation and 11 flights in 17 days.....


----------



## intinst

*For the ladies, Clooney Clowning!*


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> NOT what I want to see 4 days before leaving on vacation and 11 flights in 17 days.....


Sorry, but I don't have enough room to post pictures of the thousands of flights daily that take off and land with absolutely no problems, but they don't make headlines anyway. Air travel is still the safest way to go where you want.


----------



## intinst

*Don't think they'll get too many responses, 
but what do I know?*


----------



## intinst

* I've heard of throwing everything but the kitchen sink at them, 
but I thought it was just a metaphor...*


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> *Big Cat*


While at first glance this may seem humorous, in reality it's a sin that the owner of this cat is allowed to be (ir)responsible for any animal.


----------



## intinst

*You have to take a test to get a driver's permit, but nothing to have babies.*


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> While at first glance this may seem humorous, in reality it's a sin that the owner of this cat is allowed to be (ir)responsible for any animal.


True that the animal is somewhat over weight, but that is still an overlarge cat.
And I still have more problems with the above post. /\


----------



## intinst

*Just needs a little more grey*


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> True that the animal is somewhat over weight, but that is still an overlarge cat.
> And I still have more problems with the above post. /\


Very true, unfortunately. One way to lessen the population explosion would be to give everyone a "parent test," and if they fail, well...remove their capability to commit such idiocy.


----------



## intinst

*Where's the fire? I'll have the smores ready in a minute.*


----------



## intinst

When insults had class:

"He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire."
-- Winston Churchill

"A modest little person, with much to be modest about."
-- Winston Churchill

"I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with great
pleasure."
-- Clarence Darrow

"He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to the
dictionary."
-- William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway)
"Poor Faulkner. Does he really think big emotions come from big words?"
-- Ernest Hemingway (about William Faulkner)

"Thank you for sending me a copy of your book; I'll waste no time reading
it."
-- Moses Hadas

"I could carve a man with more backbone out of a banana."
-- Teddy Roosevelt

"He can compress the most words into the smallest idea of any man I know."
-- Abraham Lincoln

"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it."
-- Groucho Marx

"I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I approved of
it."
-- Mark Twain

"He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends."
-- Oscar Wilde

"I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play; bring a
friend.... if you have one.."
-- George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill
"Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second... if there is one."
-- Winston Churchill, in response

"I feel so miserable without you; it's almost like having you here."
-- Stephen Bishop

"He is a self-made man and worships his creator."
-- John Bright

"I've just learned about his illness. Let's hope it's nothing trivial."
-- Irvin S. Cobb

"He is not only dull himself, he is the cause of dullness in others."
-- Samuel Johnson

"He is simply a shiver looking for a spine to run up."
-- Paul Keating

"He had delusions of adequacy."
-- Walter Kerr

"There's nothing wrong with you that reincarnation won't cure."
-- Jack E. Leonard

"He has the attention span of a lightning bolt."
-- Robert Redford

"They never open their mouths without subtracting from the sum of human
knowledge."
-- Thomas Brackett Reed

"He inherited some good instincts from his Quaker forebears, but by diligent
hard work, he overcame them."
-- James Reston (about Richard Nixon)

"In order to avoid being called a flirt, she always yielded easily."
-- Charles, Count Talleyrand

"He loves nature in spite of what it did to him."
-- Forrest Tucker

"Why do you sit there looking like an envelope without any address on it?"
-- Mark Twain

"His mother should have thrown him away and kept the stork."
-- Mae West

"Some cause happiness wherever they go; others, whenever they go."
-- Oscar Wilde

"He uses statistics as a drunken man uses lamp-posts... for support rather
than illumination."
-- Andrew Lang (1844-1912)

"He has Van Gogh's ear for music."
-- Billy Wilder


----------



## telracs

"There's nothing wrong with you that reincarnation won't cure."
-- Jack E. Leonard

Love this one!


----------



## intinst

More quotes and sayings, some attributed, many not:

I don't care who you are, Fat Boy. Just get those reindeer off my roof.

Shaq is not the man. He's the man because the NBA wants him to be the man, 
but before you can be the man, you've got to be the man. -- Dennis Rodman

A fool-proof method for sculpting an elephant: first, get a huge block of marble; 
then you chip away everything that doesn't look like an elephant.

A witty saying proves nothing. -- Voltaire

All's well that ends.

Anyone can hold the helm when the sea is calm. -- Publilius Syrus

Anyone who uses the phrase easy as taking candy from a baby has 
never tried taking candy from a baby. -- Robin Hood

As far as the laws of mathematics refer to reality, they are not certain, 
and as far as they are certain, they do not refer to reality. -- Albert Einstein

Benson, you are so free of the ravages of intelligence. -- Time Bandits

If you're feeling good, don't worry. You'll get over it.

Enzymes are things invented by biologists that explain things 
which otherwise require harder thinking. -- Jerome Lettvin

Push something hard enough and it will fall over.

Good-bye. I am leaving because I am bored. -- George Saunders' dying words

I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, 
but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones. -- Albert Einstein

I'm sorry if the correct way of doing things offends you.

If people are good only because they fear punishment and 
hope for reward, then we are a sorry lot indeed. -- Einstein

If you are too cute some monsters might be tempted to eat you.

Just once, I wish we would encounter an alien menace that 
wasn't immune to bullets. -- The Brigader, from Dr. Who

Know thyself. If you need help, call the C.I.A.

No matter how great your triumphs or how tragic your defeats, 
approximately one billion Chinese couldn't care less.

Life would be so much easier if we could just look at the source code.

Not Hercules could have knock'd out his brains, for he had none. -- William Shakespeare

He has been known by many names; the Prince of Lies, the Director, Lucifer, Belial, 
and once, at a party, some obnoxious drunk kept calling him Dude.

Never frighten a little man. He'll kill you.

In the beginning I was made. I didn't ask to me made. 
No one consulted me or considered my feelings in this matter. 
But if it brought some passing fancy to some lowly humans as they 
haphazardly pranced their way through life's mournful 
jungle then so be it. -- Marvin the Paranoid Android

I waited and waited, and when nobody called, I knew it was from you.

Beware of a tall dark man with a spoon up his nose.

My religion consists of a humble admiration of the illimitable superior spirit 
who reveals himself in the slight details we are able to perceive with our frail and feeble mind. - Albert Einstein

Maybe I'm lucky to be going so slowly, because I may be going in the wrong direction.

Under any conditions, anywhere, whatever you are doing, 
there is some ordinance under which you can be booked. - Robert D. Sprecht (Rand Corp)

Well Walter, I believe that the Good Lord gave us a finite number of heartbeats 
and I'm damned if I'm going to use up mine running up and down a street - Neil Armstrong

Feeling screwed up in a screwed up place and a screwed up time does not make you screwed up.

Rise up in the cafeteria and stab them with your plastic forks.

Life is pain, anyone who tells you otherwise is trying to sell something.


----------



## intinst

*Dog walking in the Future? It'll be fun with a mastiff!







*


----------



## intinst

*What?*


----------



## intinst

*According to this guide book, 
there is a wonderful view just up 
this short flight of steps...*


----------



## intinst

*Snowed again, but it's not so bad, You can still see the telephone poles*


----------



## intinst

*Grrr*


----------



## intinst

*Hope that works out better for you 
than me trying to understand women.
*


----------



## intinst

*Extreme sports: Para/wakeboard/ironing?*


----------



## intinst

*Bwaahahahaha!*


----------



## intinst

*Boy, I've never seen a bear doing the Hokey Pokey before!*


----------



## intinst

*I got a great deal on it, and the dealer said it was one of a kind!*


----------



## intinst

*Crank it again, I think I got it that time*


----------



## intinst

*Put a lot of effort into that, didn't he?*


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> *According to this guide book,
> there is a wonderful view just up
> this short flight of steps...*


it's getting down again that has me worried.


----------



## intinst

*American ingenuity strikes again!*


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> it's getting down again that has me worried.


Getting down is always easy. Oh, in one piece? That may be a problem.


----------



## intinst

*My legs hurt just looking*


----------



## intinst

*Still won though, didn't I?*


----------



## intinst

Pictured: The tiny kingbird that took a piggyback on a predatory hawk and lived to tell the tale

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 7:42 AM on 29th September 2009

How far would you go to get rid of an unwelcome visitor?

This is the moment a tiny kingbird decided it was time to see off a potential predator circling his home.

In a bold move, the aggressive little bird launched itself at the fearsome red-tailed hawk and sank its talons into the larger bird's back.








Time you were going: The red-tailed hawk shrieks in pain as the brave kingbird sinks its talons in

The feisty kingbird attacked the hawk as it ventured too near its nest, dive-bombing it relentlessly, before jumping on for a piggyback, clinging to it as it soared through the air.

It enjoyed the ride for a few seconds before resuming the attack, pecking the hawk's head in fury.

The hawk, which is typically up to 50 times bigger than the kingbird, was powerless to shake its rider off and shrieked until it finally flew away to look for easier pickings elsewhere.

The incredible moment was captured by amateur photographer Pat Gaines, 41, at Bonny Lake park in Colorado, United States.









Enjoy the ride: The kingbird clings on for a piggyback as the hawk tries to shake off its attacker

Pat, who lives in Denver, Colorado, said: 'I've never seen red tail hawks harassed so much - the hawks I saw were constantly being chased by a variety of smaller birds.

'This kingbird perched between the wings on the hawk's back for several seconds, and pecked at its head as the hawk flew away screaming.

'Red tail hawks are known for their piercing, iconic scream and the hawks I heard at Bonny Lake sounded hoarse - like they were all screamed out.

'It is common to see smaller, faster birds dive-bombing and harassing hawks, but this is the first time I've seen one ridden bareback.'

A member of the flycatcher family, the kingbird is known for defending its nest area very aggressively, pluckily driving off unwanted intruders, including hawks.

'Interestingly, their genus name is Tyrannus, which also may refer to this type of behaviour.' said Pat.

'Western kingbirds weigh about 1.3-1.6 oz, whereas red tail hawks are about two to four pounds, so the little kingbird is beating up on a hawk that is about 20 to 50 times its size.'


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> /\/\/\ Really, it's just the cowling for the engine, that is missing./\/\/\ It was most likely not latched properly during the pre-flight inspection. By itself, it would just cause a slight loss in aerodynamics. My bigger concerns: Did it damaged anything else in its departure from the aircraft and if the ground crew missed that,, what else did they miss?


...and I repeat!


----------



## intinst

*Who needs a truck when you have two strong armed friends*


----------



## telracs

911jason said:


> ...and I repeat!


thanks jason for making me feel even better.


----------



## intinst

*Get some Glasses! If you are that far sighted, Get some glasses!
(I would like to see how she turns pages, though)*


----------



## intinst

*This is worse than the Pepsi delivery truck driver drinking Coke!*


----------



## intinst

*Getting the important supplies up to the lodge.*


----------



## 911jason

scarlet said:


> thanks jason for making me feel even better.


My pleasure Scarlet... =)

It's funny actually, I remember in the summer of '88 I was flying to visit some relatives back east and found this magazine in the airport shop. I asked the clerk if it was really a good idea to have this one displayed in an airport...!


----------



## intinst

*Ah, I don't think so*


----------



## telracs

911jason said:


> My pleasure Scarlet... =)
> 
> It's funny actually, I remember in the summer of '88 I was flying to visit some relatives back east and found this magazine in the airport shop. I asked the clerk if it was really a good idea to have this one displayed in an airport...!


I have 11 flights in 17 days.... This does not make me happy!

And yes, I know that air travel is the safest way to travel, but....


----------



## intinst

*Alien student driver?*


----------



## intinst

* It's a Monopoly, I tell you!*


----------



## intinst

*Oh Hi! I might be a little stuck*


----------



## intinst

*I guess moving the car is just out of the question?*


----------



## intinst

*That's almost it, just one more load!*


----------



## intinst

*How come the top guy doesn't have to wear a helmet?*


----------



## 911jason

His hair will protect him.


----------



## intinst

*It's a Poodle Packer!*


----------



## intinst

*I knew that war dogs were trained in different areas, but as sniper spotters?*


----------



## intinst

*Did he find a door or loose the rest of the car?*


----------



## intinst

*Houston, we have another problem*


----------



## intinst

*Comin' or goin'?*


----------



## intinst

*You are silly!*


----------



## intinst

Since Halloween is coming:
Q. What kind of mistakes do spooks make?
A. Boo boos.

Q. Where do baby ghosts go during the day?
A. Day scare centers.

Q. What did the mother ghost say to the baby ghost?
A. Put your shocks and boos on.


----------



## intinst

Once upon a time long, long ago there was a season when neither the Packers nor the 
Vikings made the post season playoffs. It seemed so unusual that the management of 
both teams got together and decided that there should be some sort of competition 
between the two teams, because of their great rivalry. So, they decided on a week long 
ice fishing competition. The team that catches the most fish at the end of the week wins. 
So on a cold northern Wisconsin lake they began their contest. The first day after 8 hours of 
fishing the Vikings had caught 100 fish and the Packers had 0. At the end of the 2nd day the 
Vikings had caught 200 fish and the Packers 0. That evening the Packers coach got his team 
together and said, "I suspect some kind of cheating is taking place." So the next morning he 
dressed one of his players in purple and gold and sent him over to the Viking camp to act as a spy. 
At the end of the day he came back to report to the coach. The coach asked "Well, how about it, 
are they cheating?" "They sure are!" the player reported, "They're cutting holes in the


Spoiler



damn


 ice."


----------



## intinst

Halloween was almost over, and Mr. Green had less than 20 candies left. 
When the doorbell rang, he thought he would give all the candies away. 
When he opened the door, there were two trick or treaters. He wanted to
give away the candies evenly, but he noticed that when he divided the 
candies in two, there was one left over. At that point, he saw another trick 
or treater behind the first two. He tried to divide the candies evenly among 
the three of them, but again one was left over. Finally, another trick or treater 
came to his door, making it four trick or treaters altogether. Mr. Green still had 
one candy left over after dividing the left over candies in fours. 
How many candies did Mr. Green have left when the doorbell rang?



Spoiler



Answer:: The One Possible Answer here is 13.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Important Women's Health Issue 
Do you have feelings of inadequacy? 
Do you suffer from shyness? 
Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive?

If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or pharmacist about Margaritas.

Margaritas are the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident about yourself and your actions. Margaritas can help ease you out of your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do just about anything. You will notice the benefits of Margaritas almost immediately and with a regimen of regular doses you can overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live. Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will discover many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start living, with Margaritas.

Margaritas may not be right for everyone. Women who are


Spoiler



pregnant or nursing


 should not use Margaritas. However, women who wouldn't mind


Spoiler



nursing


 or becoming


Spoiler



pregnant


 are encouraged to try it.



Spoiler



Side effects may include: 
- Dizziness 
- Nausea 
- Vomiting 
- Incarceration 
- Erotic lustfulness 
- Loss of motor control 
- Loss of clothing 
- Loss of money 
- Loss of virginity


- Table dancing 
- Headache 
- Dehydration 
- Dry mouth 
- And a desire to sing Karaoke 
WARNINGS: 
The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you are whispering when you are not. 
The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them. 
The consumption of Margaritas may cause you to think you can sing.. 
The consumption of Margaritas may make you think you can logically converse with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 
Please share this with other women who may need Margaritas. 
Thank you


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

It's time again for the annual 'Stella' Awards  

For those unfamiliar with these awards, they are named after 81-year-old Stella Liebeck who spilled hot coffee on herself and successfully sued the McDonald's in New Mexico where she purchased the coffee. You remember, she took the lid off the coffee and put it between her knees while she was driving.


Who would ever think one could get burned doing that, right? 

That's right; these are awards for the most outlandish lawsuits and verdicts in the U.S. You know, the kinds of cases that make you scratch your head. So keep your head scratcher handy. 
  
Here are  the Stella's for the past year: 

  7th PLACE: 
Kathleen Robertson of Austin, Texas was awarded $80,000 by a jury of her peers after breaking her ankle tripping over a toddler who was running inside a furniture store. The store owners were understandably surprised by the verdict, considering the running toddler was her own son. 
    
    6th PLACE : 
  
Carl Truman, 19, of Los  Angeles , California won $74,000 plus medical expenses when his neighbor ran  over his hand with a Honda Accord. Truman apparently didn't notice there was someone at the wheel of the car when he was trying to steal his neighbor’s hubcaps. 

Go ahead, grab your head scratcher. 
    
    5th PLACE : 
  
Terrence Dickson, of  Bristol , Pennsylvania , who was leaving a house he had just burglarized by  way of the garage. Unfortunately for Dickson, the automatic garage door opener malfunctioned and he could not get the garage door to open. Worse, he couldn't re-enter the house because the door connecting the garage to the house locked when Dickson pulled it shut. Forced to sit for eight, count 'em, 8, days on a case of Pepsi and a large bag of dry dog food, he sued the homeowner’s insurance company claiming undue mental anguish. Amazingly, the jury said the insurance company must pay Dickson $500,000 for his anguish. We should all have this kind of anguish. 
Keep scratching. There are more... 
    
  4th PLACE : 
  
Jerry Williams, of Little Rock,  Arkansas, garnered 4th Place in the Stella's when he was awarded $14,500 plus  medical expenses after being bitten on the butt by his next door neighbor's  beagle - even though the beagle was on a chain in its owner's fenced yard.  Williams did not get as much as he asked for because the jury believed the  beagle might
have been provoked at the time of the butt bite because Williams had climbed over the fence into the yard and repeatedly shot the dog with a  pellet gun. 
Grrrrr. Scratch, scratch. 
  
  3rd  PLACE: 
  
Amber Carson of Lancaster, Pennsylvania, because a jury ordered a Philadelphia restaurant to pay her $113,500 after she slipped on a  spilled soft drink and broke her tailbone. The reason the soft drink was on  the floor: Ms. Carson had thrown it at her boyfriend 30 seconds earlier during  an argument. What ever happened to people being responsible for their own actions? 
Scratch, scratch, scratch. Hang in there; there are only two more Stellas to go... 
    
    2nd PLACE : 
  
Kara Walton, of Claymont , Delaware sued the owner of a night club in a nearby city because she fell from the bathroom window to the floor, knocking out her two front teeth. Even though Ms. Walton was trying to sneak through the ladies room window to avoid paying the $3.50 cover charge, the jury said the night club had to pay her $12,000.... Oh, yeah, plus dental expenses.  Go figure. 
  
  1st PLACE : 

This year's runaway First Place Stella Award winner was Mrs. Merv Grazinski, of Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, who purchased a new 32-foot Winnebago motor home. On her first trip home, from an OU football game, having driven on to the freeway, she set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the driver's seat to go to the back of the Winnebago  to make herself a sandwich. Not surprisingly, the motor home left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Also not surprisingly, Mrs. Grazinski sued Winnebago for not putting in the owner's manual that she couldn't actually leave the driver's seat while the cruise control was set. The Oklahoma jury awarded her,  are you sitting down, $1,750,000 PLUS a new motor home. Winnebago actually changed their manuals as a result of this suit, just in case Mrs. Grazinski has any relatives who might also buy a motor home. 
    
Un"freakin"believable!


----------



## sjc

> Margaritas are the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident about yourself and your actions. Margaritas can help ease you out of your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do just about anything. You will notice the benefits of Margaritas almost immediately and with a regimen of regular doses you can overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live. Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will discover many talents you never knew you had. Stop hiding and start living, with Margaritas.


*My two best friends: Marge & Rita*



> are you sitting down, $1,750,000 PLUS a new motor home. Winnebago actually changed their manuals as a result of this suit, just in case Mrs. Grazinski has any relatives who might also buy a motor home.


Give me a *%&*ing break. Then there's the poor innocent pedestrian who gets struck by a car, is hospitalized for months and doesn't collect a dime!


----------



## 911jason

Margaritas anyone?


----------



## intinst

*Sad sandwich*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> *My two best friends: Marge & Rita* *Yep! YEP!*
> Give me a *%&*ing break. Then there's the poor innocent pedestrian who gets struck by a car, is hospitalized for months and doesn't collect a dime!


 *Yep!*


----------



## intinst

*Found in the encyclopedia under the word, "Concentration" *


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> *Sad sandwich*


Are you still feeling bad Intinst That sammich makes ME sad...


----------



## intinst

*Me and Mini Me*


----------



## intinst

*You drink them both together and call me in the Morning*


----------



## intinst

*All I wanted was a one cotton candy, but nooo! 
You'll get it on your uniform! 
Stupid Uniform!*


----------



## intinst

*Concrete Keyboard*


----------



## intinst

*New technique for stop fleeing felons, 
looks like it worked this time.*
[


----------



## intinst

*Water, water, everywhere but not a drop to drink!
A view of the ocean from either side, but I have to know what 
it looks like behind this door!







*


----------



## intinst

*Ninja soccer, doesn't look like it will catch on*


----------



## intinst

*They hate each other!*


----------



## intinst

*Warning, small pothole ahead*


----------



## intinst

*I mean, you already do that with electricity and computers*


----------



## intinst

Portable toilets. It's a job.[/b]


----------



## intinst

*Easy transport goldfish bowl*


----------



## intinst

*I doesn't like!*


----------



## intinst

*The old gray goose is dead*


----------



## intinst

*Dream On!*


----------



## intinst

*Computer gamer's dream girl*


----------



## intinst

*Brain storming session for the Empire*


----------



## intinst

*Sup, Dog?*


----------



## intinst

* Meo, ahem, ahem! Arrr!*


----------



## intinst

*A little girly, but still a hummer, Right? Right?*


----------



## intinst

*Do! Not! Want!*


----------



## intinst

*There are not nearly enough people on 
that platform to get me off of it like that, 
AND I would not be the only injured party.*


----------



## intinst

Face shield? Face shields and helmits are for sissys!


----------



## intinst

*I know in the fog things looked different, 
but I am sure that is not the dock.*


----------



## intinst

*Here's, Johnny!*


----------



## intinst

*The official Bicycle of the US Olympic team 
can be yours for Only 27 payments of...*


----------



## intinst

*If they think I am going to put up with being 
treated like this there are in for a suprise.*


----------



## intinst

*How did you get past my secretary, Miss Poodle?*


----------



## intinst

*Like my coach always said, if you can't kick the ball, kick somebody!*


----------



## intinst

*Problem? No. I always park it like this to let the front tires rest. 
You wouldn't have a cell phone, would you?*


----------



## intinst

*Condiment wars, they aren't pretty.*


----------



## intinst

*Just a little farther, honey, my fishin' spot is only another couple of miles. 
Hand me another beer, would ya? That's a sweetheart.*


----------



## intinst

*Mine! It's all mine!
Bwahahahaha!*


----------



## intinst

*Not so fast, little one. Come back here!*


----------



## intinst

*Does not seem to apply to the young of many species.*


----------



## intinst

*Ow! OW! OW! OW! Call an ambulance, now!
(What to do if I am ever found in this position!)








(On second thought, don't waste your time and theirs, just call the coroner)*


----------



## intinst

*Truth in advertising*


----------



## intinst

*Point to remember when 
driving through an animal park, 
leave the car topper home!*


----------



## intinst

*Not responsible for anything that happens when you do*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Inventive, but probably difficult to get on*


----------



## intinst

*The Ultimate in Green Furniture!*


----------



## intinst

*OK, just don't do anything stupid.*


----------



## intinst

*Kiss It! All of you, Kiss my tail!*


----------



## intinst

*Death from above!* (Motto associated with the airborne infantry, specifically the paratroopers of the 101st Airborne Division.)


----------



## intinst

*For Harvey! *(wish I had found it before his birthday!)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Recovery Vehicle*








*Who needs a truck?*


----------



## intinst

*What is scary is, I think I know people like this, and some are friends.
Does that say more of them or me?*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Strength, Balance, flexibility, dedication, pain...
They have the first four, and are causing the last in me just looking!







*


----------



## intinst

*Honey, they've got a sale going on chairs today.*


----------



## intinst

*Think they copyrighted this?*


----------



## intinst

*Maybe in a couple hundred years we can change that definition...*


----------



## intinst

*Clown Limo*


----------



## intinst

*Told ya there was no Peter Hedgehog, Pbbbt!*


----------



## intinst

*Faster! Close it Faster!*


----------



## intinst

*Kinda puts a whole new slant on Easter, Huh?*


----------



## intinst

*I'm all set for you to turn on "Animal Planet, Shark Week," when ever you're ready!: 







*


----------



## intinst

*Glad they cleared that up.*


----------



## intinst

*Next!*


----------



## intinst

*Bad product placement*


----------



## intinst

*Two for price of one costumes for your parties this year!*


----------



## intinst

*The beginnings of the (insert band name of choice from most of 90's up here) band*


----------



## intinst

*Just chillin' at the pool*


----------



## intinst

*Steady hands*


----------



## intinst

*Even with my triple Mohawk, this is a boring party, yawn.
At least my date seems excited and enjoying herself.*


----------



## intinst

*Sure doesn't remind me of high school!*


----------



## intinst

*Winged him that time! One of you go drag him back 
up here so we can finish this wedding!*


----------



## intinst

*Good Altitude!*


----------



## intinst

*Told ya I'd be too sexy for my shades!*


----------



## intinst

*Communication Skills Majors*


----------



## intinst

*Now That's what I'm talkin' about!








*


----------



## intinst

*Cops got Limos!* (Take off from old B.C. cartoon)


----------



## intinst

*Getting Dark quick to you?*


----------



## intinst

*What we claim the fast food places do to us:*


----------



## intinst

*Showing the parents around campus can be 
hazardous to your health and college funds!*


----------



## intinst

*Intensity*


----------



## intinst

*Oh good, you're here. I was ready for shift change*


----------



## intinst

*If only it could happen before they have children!*


----------



## intinst

*Fell for the old Stuffed weasel in the box trick*


----------



## intinst

*Jedi Batter*


----------



## Aravis60

That Ronald McDonald pic is creepy!


----------



## intinst

Want to go Ice fishing? 
You don't think its been to warm 
to park in our usual spot?
Nah, we'll be fine!


----------



## intinst

*Good Aim!, bet it was hard to get out of the car, though.*


----------



## intinst

*Keep your head up, soldier!
I'm trying!
Let me help you!*


----------



## intinst

*Ah, What?*


----------



## intinst

*Home Decoration at its best*


----------



## intinst

*Note to self: Do not try to dance while holding beer pitcher.*


----------



## intinst

*The eyes have it*


----------



## intinst

*That's a muddy gun and guy!*


----------



## intinst

*How did you do? Need any help?*


----------



## intinst

*Some red meat may be bad for you!*


----------



## intinst

*Get the Message yet?*


----------



## intinst

*Oops! Slipsies!*


----------



## intinst

*Arrr*


----------



## intinst

*Why you need all the information before you act*


----------



## intinst

*Do not think that is the idea they meant to get across.*


----------



## intinst

*It's Balloon Man!*


----------



## intinst

*A little flirting going on*


----------



## intinst

*Good to remember all the time, but may be important later this month*


----------



## intinst

*You might have said that it was growing in the road!*


----------



## intinst

*I've heard of banana clips, but had something else in mind.*


----------



## intinst

*Brief and to the point*


----------



## intinst

*If I close My eyes, maybe they won't see me*


----------



## intinst

*Come on, High Five!*


----------



## intinst

*Or else!*


----------



## intinst

*Go Back! we missed a couple!*


----------



## intinst

*Forbidden Love*


----------



## intinst

*Want a piece of me? Well, Do ya?*


----------



## intinst

*Guitar for the lonely man*


----------



## intinst

*Having trouble with your Motherboard? Order on of these!*


----------



## intinst

* These just don't look right!*


----------



## intinst

*Pigeon with problem.*


----------



## intinst

*Beautiful Bridge!*


----------



## intinst

*Why*


----------



## intinst

*Monkey Heaven!*


----------



## intinst

*Doin' a little recycling*


----------



## intinst

*Gotta lil too close there, didinya?*


----------



## intinst

*Some days you have to find your triumphs were you can*


----------



## intinst

*Talented Lady*


----------



## intinst

*Sometimes your parked car doesn't sink, 
get hit, or have something fall on it.
Sometimes it just gets ripped off*


----------



## intinst

*Ima gonna keep my eye on you!*


----------



## intinst

*Now that is a gerbil house!*


----------



## intinst

*Where's Doctor DoLittle?*


----------



## intinst

*Hey Steve, I think she's going to hold a gruge.*


----------



## intinst

This must be from Mississippi or Louisiana, 
It'd take 2 Arkansas mosquitos to carry a man off.


----------



## intinst

*Powered lawn chairs. Why, I don't know.







*


----------



## intinst

*a different kind of gal.*


----------



## intinst

*Some days, you can be just driving down the 
street and trouble will find you.*


----------



## sjc

LMAO!! The billboard from the wife.


----------



## intinst

*Another Big Bike*


----------



## intinst

*I have mornings like this*


----------



## intinst

*One is not as happy as the other*


----------



## intinst

*Come On! Make Up Your Mind!







*


----------



## intinst

*Now that will be little problem gettin' out of there.*


----------



## intinst

*How many groundskeepers does it take to wet down the infield? At least 7*


----------



## sjc

Impossible.  How the hell can you straddle the seat on that bike?  You must just sit with legs to one side girlie style.  Hmmmm scratches head...


----------



## intinst

*Up in the Sky! Is it a bird, Is it a Plane. It's Supercat!*


----------



## intinst

*Not every custom car looks good some just look ... different.*


----------



## intinst

*I'll be a little late getting home tonight.
Something happen? 
No, some old thing as every other night.*


----------



## intinst

*Hello, AAAA Wrecker? Yeah, I need a tow, my cars flooded & won't start*


----------



## intinst

*Note to self: Always make sure the lids are tight on the paint 
cans before you drive the car, just in case someting happens, 
like a little fender bender.*


----------



## intinst

*Roller Bladin' Granny*


----------



## intinst

*Tough looking gang!*


----------



## intinst

*Brought to you by the unnecessary sign dept.*


----------



## intinst

*Excuse Me, Hostess! I need to move to another table.*


----------



## intinst

*Kinda taking the bike helmet thing to extremes, 
aren't ya, Pal?







*


----------



## intinst

*The unnecessary sign dept. must be working overtime!*


----------



## intinst

*I don't think Mikey likes it.*


----------



## intinst

Well SJC, we may not make it into the record books, but this thread you started has made it into the top ten here at KBs for both postings and pages viewed!
Statistics Center


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> *Now that will be little problem gettin' out of there.*


That must be one important mud hole to garner that kind of protection!


----------



## intinst

*He's good, I just can't figure out why he wants to be.*


----------



## intinst

*Underwater Women's Boxing, sure to be on ESPN soon*


----------



## intinst

*How to make sure a kid doesn't like you his whole life*


----------



## intinst

*News broadcasting really ages you in a hurry!*


----------



## intinst

*In Heaven, dogs always ride with the window down.*


----------



## intinst

*The meter better not be runnin' while your taking a break!*


----------



## intinst

[*I feel much better about my looks since 
going to "The Hair Treatment Center", and so will you!*


----------



## intinst

*Guess the umbrella didn't work out like he thought it would...*


----------



## intinst

*Run, you coward, Run!*


----------



## intinst

*Cool picture of bat drinking*


----------



## intinst

*Gonna be cold!*


----------



## intinst

*It's a wrap!*


----------



## intinst

*Can't take him with you anywhere*


----------



## intinst

*Dentist with sense of humo*


----------



## intinst

*Puppy bus*


----------



## intinst

*Stretching is important for all sports*


----------



## intinst

*Makes my head hurt*


----------



## intinst

*Many people do not like traffic cameras*


----------



## intinst

*The old insurance company's gonna love this!*


----------



## intinst

*Boredom makes you do funny things*


----------



## intinst

Crane operator's are trained to be sure they never overextend the equipmnt,
which might result in t
i
p
p
i
n
g

o
v
 e
r 
!


----------



## intinst

*sgood hat!*


----------



## intinst

*I'd hate that food bill!*


----------



## intinst

*Product placement starts early*


----------



## intinst

*Please Sign!*


----------



## intinst

*And Stay Out Of My Yard!*


----------



## intinst

*I need some help!*


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> *Stretching is important for all sports*


Well at least they have the decency to face outwards!!!


----------



## sjc

Eeeeewwww...but quite limber, I must say.


----------



## intinst

*Hey, It's an ATV! All Terrain Van*


----------



## intinst

*Will your wedding dress have a train? Yes, just a small one.*


----------



## intinst

Paging Dr. Doolittle, Paging Dr. Doolittle,! Your llama is loose again!


----------



## intinst

*They're nice about it*


----------



## intinst

Big office party? No, just normal Monday morning.
[/b]


----------



## intinst

*I love this coffe cup! Wish I knew where to buy it.*


----------



## intinst

*Probably gets good reception, 
but I wouldn't wear during thunderstorms.*


----------



## intinst

*Ever heard of a parking brake?*


----------



## intinst

*Almost done! Only two more stories after this one!*


----------



## intinst

*Imaginative Wall*


----------



## intinst

* Is she supposed to land on the pyramid?*


----------



## intinst

*Big Sushi roll*


----------



## intinst

*Rush hour gets worse every day*


----------



## intinst

*YeeHaw!*


----------



## intinst

*Mom! Mom! I get her attention.*


----------



## intinst

*Early start to the season*


----------



## intinst

*My insurance company is never going to believe this one*


----------



## intinst

*Special Delivery*


----------



## intinst

*Hey, they put the party paper up again!*


----------



## intinst

*It is magnifique!







*


----------



## intinst

*Early attempts to perfect the street sweeper had mixed results*


----------



## intinst

*Such a cute puppy!*


----------



## intinst

*I can hardly wait to get back to work, 
I wonder if they missed me?*


----------



## intinst

* Maybe I should have posted this in the rice cooker thread*


----------



## intinst

*everyone was ignoring the fact 
there was an elephant in the room*


----------



## intinst

*Come on in, it's fine!*


----------



## intinst

*What a surprise move by the challenger! 
He's going for the pin!*


----------



## intinst

*Think we need to put a little more chlorine in the gene pool, from the looks of it.*


----------



## intinst

*Yep, definitely. Or maybe just wait a little while. 
This may be a self-correcting problem*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> *Yep, definitely. Or maybe just wait a little while.
> This may be a self-correcting problem*


You notice there are no women in that picture. . . . . . .I mean there's not real bright, and then there's dumb as a box of bricks.


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> You notice there are no women in that picture. . . . . . .I mean there's not real bright, and then there's dumb as a box of bricks.


I think that a woman took the picture, as proof that she did not throw the electrical equipment and wiring into the pool. Might as well collect the insurance and move on.


----------



## intinst

*That's a lotta hair!*


----------



## intinst

*Things to do with an old aircraft fuel tank*


----------



## intinst

*I still don't think swimming with gators will be as popular as dolphins or manatees.*


----------



## intinst

*Has it down pat*


----------



## intinst

*This is a giraffe:








This is a giraffe on steroids:








Any Questions?*


----------



## intinst

*Welcome to the Northern Plains in Winter!
(notice that someone has walked to each truck and put tow stickers on them?)*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Shows imagination*


----------



## intinst

*Don't think I like*


----------



## intinst

*For some reason, even the locals call it Llan Vire.*


----------



## intinst

*Well, I'm tired of this, gonna go do somthing else.*


----------



## intinst

*Looks like we're going to need a new IT guy, 
the server got another one.*


----------



## intinst

*Armor in the IT era*


----------



## intinst

*Gonna take a while to thaw*


----------



## intinst

*Sad bush is sad*


----------



## intinst

*Having a rough day?*


----------



## intinst

*Why bird feeders don't work in bear country*


----------



## intinst

*incognito*


----------



## intinst

*Noooo!!! Don't want to take a nap!!!*


----------



## intinst

*Obviously belongs to someone from Arkansas who happens to be a Razorback fan.*


----------



## sjc

Love that coffee cup!!!  I'm going to try to find one...If I do; I'll let you know the details.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Love that coffee cup!!! I'm going to try to find one...If I do; I'll let you know the details.


Thanks!


----------



## 911jason

Here's a site selling that mug... (it's called the MR P LICK MUG)

http://www.shopmodi.com/products/mr-p-lick

Once you know what it's called, you can search and find several sites selling it, looks like it's available with a traditional handle and the one shown in your pic Intinst...

Here's the traditional handle mug


----------



## 911jason

Here are some more creative coffee mugs...

*The perfect combo?*


----------



## 911jason

*Tough guy mug*


----------



## 911jason

*Photographer's Mug*


----------



## 911jason

*Betsy's Mug?*


----------



## 911jason

*Global Warming Mug*










_The external surface of the cup is printed with a second layer of heat sensitive ink that is revealed when hot water is poured into the cup._


----------



## 911jason

*"Gotta have it just so" Mug*


----------



## 911jason

*Tougher Guy Mug*


----------



## 911jason

*The Perfect Guest Mug*


----------



## sjc

LOL...Look at what we started.

Jason:  Thanks.  You should be Jason 411 instead of 911 because you are just full of "information"  he he he...
Thanks for finding the cup...nice to come home from work and find it...already found.


----------



## 911jason

*Is it on? Mug*


----------



## 911jason

You're welcome sjc, it's the least I can do!


----------



## 911jason

*The 'Is this how they do it during Oktoberfest in Germany' Mug*


----------



## 911jason

*The 'Morning-after-the-party' Mug*


----------



## 911jason

*Here's MY mug!!!*


----------



## 911jason

*The Tea-Bag Coffin*


----------



## 911jason

*Anamorphic Cups*


----------



## 911jason

*The Pessimist's Mug*


----------



## sjc

*OK...so picture it with a HANDLE...sheesh, picky picky.*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Thought is was really pretty and wanted to share it with everyone... It is for Brendan's birthday... you know I am his #1 FAN!


----------



## intinst

Now I know how to get a bunch of posts to this thread, talk about coffee cups!


----------



## intinst

*Who's going to get into trouble first?*


----------



## intinst

*A little muddy*


----------



## intinst

*Bet it's hard to eat with that, wonder how long he takes to curl it every day?*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*I think I would move now*


----------



## intinst

*You look like you need a Kiss!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Come Back, You forgot something!*


----------



## intinst

*Weinermobile*


----------



## intinst

*Safety first!*


----------



## intinst

*I'd like to see the inside*


----------



## intinst

*A little softer than they thought?*


----------



## intinst

*Should lead to some interesting conversations at the old cooler*


----------



## intinst

*That must be a real funny story*


----------



## intinst

*Going down*


----------



## intinst

*Howdy!*


----------



## intinst

*She just loves lobster!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Someone had fun!*


----------



## intinst

*Don't look down, enjoy your meal!*


----------



## intinst

*Interesting office decor*


----------



## intinst

*Hey, you didn't leave my squeeky toy out, I had to find something else to do today.*


----------



## intinst

*Different way to build a bridge*


----------



## intinst

*looks like some arcane torture device and... 
What do you mean it's just a chair and she WANTS to do that!*


----------



## intinst

*Head Shot! (too many video games)*


----------



## intinst

*I really neede to make a call*


----------



## intinst

So who wants to ride in my metro? I'll get the ladder.


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> *She just loves lobster!*


Lobster? There's Lobster in that picture?


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> Lobster? There's Lobster in that picture?


If you look at it long enough, most men can see the lobster. For some reason, women see it right away.


----------



## 911jason

Is this some sort of "Where's Waldo" exercise?


----------



## intinst

*And they're off!*


----------



## intinst

*Retired racer taking it easy at home*


----------



## intinst

*Not sure about that slogan, blow your lunch.*


----------



## intinst

*That's a Biggun'!*


----------



## intinst

*Must have been a little breeze off the water...*


----------



## intinst

*Doesn't a nice smile make everyone feel better?*


----------



## intinst

*How do you want your eggs?*


----------



## intinst

*Family conveyance*


----------



## intinst

*Remember "Car Phones?"*


----------



## intinst

*I'm thinkin', No.*


----------



## intinst

*Anybody else want to head to the beach?*


----------



## intinst

*Bridge is a biiitttt narrow for that one*


----------



## intinst

*Pranks with small cars*


----------



## intinst

*Amazed at the horse, more so than the lion.*


----------



## intinst

*Can we keep them?*


----------



## intinst

*I'm cutting back on coffee, I'm down to one cup a day.*


----------



## intinst

*(mis)guided missile*


----------



## intinst

*Big snowman*


----------



## intinst

*Good Balance*


----------



## intinst

*There really needs to be a sign for this? 
(Well, after the woman sitting on the tiger, maybe so*


----------



## intinst

*Sombody has some 'splanin' to do.*


----------



## intinst

*The park brake can be a useful feature on any car*


----------



## kevindorsey

Ouch on the car being smashed.


----------



## intinst

*Go ahead and start dinner without me, I'm going to be late tonight*


----------



## intinst

*Flat screen or CRT, too*


----------



## intinst

Just thought this would be a cute screensaver


----------



## intinst

*It's hard to stop a squirrel*


----------



## intinst

the things women do in the name of fashion


----------



## sjc

Meredith:  That picture is absolutely GORGEOUS!!  Happy Birthday Brendan!!

OK:  Does anyone else think that the Macgyver pic looks more like Jeff Conoway (from taxi) than it does Dean Anderson?  In case you MEN can't find it...Look DIRECTLY below LOBSTER LADY...there you go.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> the things women do in the name of fashion


Hmmmmm... thinking, Halloween!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I think that is the ugliest shoe I have ever seen, the heels look like the back legs of a cat or some kind of animal.  I think that the fuzzy stuff would just about tickle me to death and if you were lucky you might get two wearings out of them (all the fuzzy stuff would probably wear off).


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Meredith: That picture is absolutely GORGEOUS!! Happy Birthday Brendan!!
> 
> OK: Does anyone else think that the Macgyver pic looks more like Jeff Conoway (from taxi) than it does Dean Anderson? In case you MEN can't find it...Look DIRECTLY below LOBSTER LADY...there you go.


I don't know Dean Anderson from Jeff Conoway, but thank you for a reason to go back and look at Lobster Lady again!


----------



## intinst

11th commandment?


----------



## intinst

Incredible balance


----------



## intinst

Will it shrink if it gets wet?


----------



## intinst

I'm busy!


----------



## intinst

The EYES have it...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Happy House


----------



## intinst

Gonna have fun recovering this!


----------



## intinst

Looks like it's a flat top now


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

something you seldom see in a Jello mold.


----------



## intinst

come in, Hal.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What? You've never see an elephant wear shoes before?


----------



## intinst

Lotta eggs


----------



## intinst

to go with the underwater boxing, now we have bowling!


----------



## intinst

You may run, but you will still be chomped!


----------



## intinst

Can I have just one?


----------



## intinst

I can buy that.


----------



## intinst

That'll get expensive, that's almost all of them!


----------



## intinst

Ah, Nuts! Just driving along, minding your own business and...


----------



## intinst

I,d have to hear them before I'd agree with this one.


----------



## intinst

Die hard Hunter/Gatherer


----------



## intinst

Whooo do you think you are talking to?
(Some of them write themselves.)


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of ornaments...










*Any comments on her choice of fabric textures or her method of displaying them?*


----------



## intinst

Very good high speed camera video


----------



## intinst

Explanation: Are square A and B the same color? They are. Are too. To verify this, see below to view them connected. The above illusion, called the same color illusion, illustrates that purely human observations in science may be ambiguous or inaccurate. Even such a seemingly direct perception as relative color.


----------



## sjc

In the words of:  Vinnie Barbarino-- I'm so confused...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> RE: Catch up...takes a while with the infamous Intinst...(aka professional poster) on the job!!...lol.


I'm only 26 pages behind....


----------



## intinst

I have no idea what this is, other than big and Russian.


----------



## intinst

Mathematician insult:


----------



## intinst

I am sure they are just concerned that she will fall from her precarious position.


----------



## intinst

Please, never do this to me again.


----------



## intinst

Baby Panda


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I'm only 26 pages behind....


Better hurry, your missing some good stuff!


----------



## intinst

No, didn't find a wheel, I lost the rest of the car!


----------



## intinst

Heee's Safe!


----------



## intinst

This room was built to some very close tolerances.


----------



## intinst

One way to get a flat screen...


----------



## intinst

So happy for the lucky couple!


----------



## intinst

The meter still running?


----------



## intinst

One of a kind bicycle.


----------



## intinst

New Moderator hats for Betsy:


----------



## intinst

Dropping flares, nice picture, Huh?


----------



## intinst

You am a shoe!


----------



## intinst

Typical traffic going home, Yawn.


----------



## intinst

These postings meet the KindleBoard seal of approval.


----------



## intinst

Intensity


----------



## intinst

intense mustache training


----------



## intinst

Swim, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Ground Control to Major Tom


----------



## intinst

This is all I have to say about all the cat pictures, Pbbbbt!


----------



## intinst

Mmmm Mmmm Good, Mmmm Mmmm Good!


----------



## intinst

I hates duckies...


----------



## intinst

Haven't a clue what is going on in this picture.


----------



## intinst

Better fasten your seat belt, the road gets a litttle twisty after this...


----------



## intinst

Geronimo!


----------



## intinst

My vehicle is only one gator power, but I never get any tickets for parking.


----------



## intinst

Can't take it with you, but you'll look good going!


----------



## intinst

Very polite, but missed it so bad.


----------



## intinst

I hates all of You!


----------



## intinst

BIG cycle!


----------



## intinst

Switch to animal planet, or what I like to call, the food network.


----------



## intinst

Wants the cheese


----------



## intinst

Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary,
Over many a quaint and curious volume of forgotten lore,
While I nodded, nearly napping, suddenly there came a tapping,
As of some one gently rapping, rapping at my chamber door.
`'Tis some visitor,' I muttered, `tapping at my chamber door -
Only this, and nothing more.'


----------



## intinst

Oink. (How demeaning)


----------



## intinst

Put down a little close to end on that one, pilot!


----------



## intinst

My gosh! How much sadder do I have to look to get you people to pick me up? This is one of my best looks!


----------



## intinst

Sure seem to be a lot of people who want to know how deep into a building they can crash their car.


----------



## intinst

Hope the Mods don't get mad at me 
for putting up a picture of a pair of BooBees!


----------



## sjc

LMAO with that wedding invitation.  

Dog sticking is tongue out should be on AFV...so cute.

No clue what that girl was doing...looks like a parking garage and she is drunk and showing off in front of her friends.

Susan:  Catch up status...lol.


----------



## intinst

interesting mailbox holder, especially this time of year!


----------



## intinst

Grandma's video games


----------



## intinst

Not sure if this is supposed to be Car pool or 
just a section of that creek I keep getting stuck
up without a paddle!


----------



## intinst

Dog goes everywhere with her.


----------



## intinst

Custom toothbrush


----------



## intinst

*And left----->*


----------



## intinst

Why Johnny can't read


----------



## intinst

Nice pic!


----------



## intinst

So close to actually meaning something


----------



## intinst

low-tech


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

dog really wants


----------



## intinst

Speaking of dogs:








Dog will knot tie?


----------



## 911jason

Glad to see you're still up... I've got 20 mins left on my lunch break and no new threads! =)


----------



## 911jason

I'm waiting... entertain me Intinst!

No pressure though...


----------



## intinst

Row, Row , Row your cycle


----------



## intinst

indeed it does


----------



## intinst

unfortunate tat


----------



## intinst

Sign painter gets paid by the letter?


----------



## intinst

Imagine whirled peas


----------



## intinst

Maybe they can't help themselves when they see the word "Romove."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice ad, shame about the mis-spell in the first line


----------



## intinst

Maybe they could leave the car unlocked so people could get inside and read the words


----------



## intinst

Jet skateboard


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

nice lamp


----------



## intinst

The teenage granddaughter comes downstairs for her date with this 
see-through blouse on and no bra. Her grandmother just has a fit, 
telling her not to dare go out like that.

The teenager tells her "Loosen up Grams. These are modern times.
You gotta let your rosebuds show!" and out she goes.

The next day the teenager comes downstairs, and the grandmother 
is sitting there with no top on. The teenager wants to die.

She explains to her grandmother that she has friends 
coming over and that it is just not appropriate.

"Loosen up, sweetie. If you can show off your rosebuds, 
then I can display my hanging baskets."


----------



## intinst

Perks of being over 40...

1. Kidnappers are not very interested in you.
2. In a hostage situation you are likely to be released first.
3. No one expects you to run into a burning building.
4. People call at 9 PM and ask, "Did I wake you?"
5. People no longer view you as a hypochondriac.
6. There is nothing left to learn the hard way.
7. Things you buy now won't wear out.
8. You can eat dinner at 4 P.M.
9. You can live without


Spoiler



sex


 but not without glasses.
10. You enjoy hearing about other peoples operations.
11. You get into heated arguments about pension plans.
12. You have a party and the neighbors don't even realize it.
13. You no longer think of speed limits as a challenge.
14. You quit trying to hold your stomach in, no matter who walks into the room.
15. You sing along with elevator music.
16. Your eyes won't get much worse.
17. Your investment in health insurance is finally beginning to pay off.
18. Your joints are more accurate meteorologists than the national weather service.
19. Your secrets are safe with your friends because they can't remember them either.
20. Your supply of brain cells is finally down to manageable size.


----------



## intinst

A foursome of senior golfers hit the course with waning enthusiasm for the sport.

"These hills are getting steeper as the years go by," one complained.

"These fairways seem to be getting longer too," said one of the others.

"The sand traps seem to be bigger than I remember them too," said the third senior.

After hearing enough from his Senior buddies, the oldest, 
and the wisest of the four of them at 87 years old, piped up and said...
"Quit your dang complaining and just be thankful we're still on the RIGHT SIDE of the grass!"


----------



## intinst

*You Know You're Middle-Aged When:*
You've come to the annoying realization that your parents were 
right about almost everything.

The bag boy volunteers to help load groceries into your 
car-in the "ten items or less" lane.

You've stopped supporting your children, 
and started supporting your parents.

You've found yourself discussing rain gutters.

You remember your kid's names, j
ust not always the right one.

You have nightmares about forgetting to move the garbage 
cans to the street for the garbage collector.

Your high school yearbook is now home to three different species of mold.

You buy "age-defying" makeup and "anti-wrinkle" creams and believe they work.

You've realized that all those geeky people in Bermuda shorts 
walking around Disney World include you.

You recognize Led Zeppelin songs that have been turned into elevator Muzak.

As a public service, you have agreed to never appear on the beach in a Speedo again.

You've had three opportunities to buy every single 
Disney Animated Classic-"for the last time in a generation"

You'd pay good money to be strip-searched.

Wal-Mart and target seem to share your fashion sense.

The only way you know to stop a virtual pet from beeping involves the patio and a sledgehammer.

You can pack two suits, Five shirts, five ties, five pairs of underwear, 
five pairs of socks, a pair of shoes, and half of your bathroom 
into a carry-on bag-in less than five minutes.

You know what Earth Shoes are.

You think if you hear "Stairway to Heaven" one more time your head will explode.

Your weight-lifting program seems to have no effect on your muscles, 
but the veins on the backs of your hands are bulking up quite nicely.

On Saturday night, when your wife mentions "hot oil, a little friction, and squealing," 
you tell her you'll have the car looked at first thing Monday morning.


----------



## intinst

Ninety-four-year-old Mrs. Hatcher showed up at her lawyer's
office one Monday morning. "I want you to begin divorce
proceedings," she announced.

The lawyer was aghast. When he regained his composure, he said,
"Mrs. Hatcher, you and your husband have been married for over seventy years. 
What in the world could have happened to make you want to get divorced at this stage in your life?"

Mrs. Hatcher looked him squarely in the eye. She cleared her throat and said, 
"We wanted to wait until all the children were dead."


----------



## intinst

*The new Men's Thesaurus - on sale now at your local book stores!:
*
"I'M GOING FISHING"
Means: "I'm going to drink myself dangerously stupid,and stand 
by a stream with a stick in my hand, 
while the fish swim by in complete safety."

IT'S A GUY THING"
Means: "There is no rational thought pattern connected with it, 
and you have no chance at all of making it logical".

"CAN I HELP WITH DINNER?"
Means: "Why isn't it already on the table?"

"UH HUH," "SURE, HONEY," OR "YES, DEAR..."
Means: Absolutely nothing. It's a conditioned response.

"IT WOULD TAKE TOO LONG TO EXPLAIN"
Means: "I have no idea how it works."

"I WAS LISTENING TO YOU. IT'S JUST THAT I HAVE THINGS ON MY MIND."
Means: "I was wondering if that redhead over there is wearing a bra."

"TAKE A BREAK HONEY, YOU'RE WORKING TOO HARD".
Means: "I can't hear the game over the vacuum cleaner."

"THAT'S INTERESTING, DEAR."
Means: "Are you still talking?"

"YOU KNOW HOW BAD MY MEMORY IS."
Means: "I remember the theme song to 'F Troop', 
the address of the first girl I ever kissed, and the vehicle identification 
numbers of every car I've ever owned, but I forgot your birthday."

"I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT YOU, AND GOT YOU THESE ROSES".
Means: "The girl selling them on the corner was a real babe."

"OH, DON'T FUSS, I JUST CUT MYSELF, IT'S NO BIG DEAL."
Means: "I have actually severed a limb, 
but will bleed to death before I admit that I'm hurt."

"HEY, I'VE GOT MY REASONS FOR WHAT I'M DOING".
Means: "And I sure hope I think of some pretty soon."

"I CAN'T FIND IT."
Means: "It didn't fall into my outstretched hands, so I'm completely
clueless."

"WHAT DID I DO THIS TIME?"
Means: "What did you catch me at?"

"I HEARD YOU."
"I haven't the foggiest clue what you just said, and am hoping desperately 
that I can fake it well enough so that you don't spend the next 3 days yelling at me."

"YOU KNOW I COULD NEVER LOVE ANYONE ELSE."
Means: "I am used to the way you yell at me, and realize it could be worse."

"YOU LOOK TERRIFIC."
Means: "Please don't try on one more outfit, I'm starving."

"I'M NOT LOST. I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE WE ARE."
Means: "No one will ever see us alive again."

"WE SHARE THE HOUSEWORK."
Means: "I make the messes, she cleans them up."


----------



## intinst

Fashion statements I would just as soon not have been made:


----------



## intinst

PumpkiPotamus:


----------



## intinst

You are missing all the fun!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I believe that I'm going to wait right here for a while...


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> I believe that I'm going to wait right here for a while...


Is there a lobster in that picture too?!?!


----------



## intinst

Guess they chose a neutral site for the tournament.


----------



## intinst

Mod hats


----------



## intinst

Oh Hi, did you know you left this window unlocked?


----------



## intinst

It may not be an ATV, but i like it!


----------



## intinst

Another different form of transportation:


----------



## intinst

A man in a hot air balloon realised he was lost.
He reduced altitude and spotted a woman below.
He descended a bit more and shouted, "Excuse me, can you help me?
I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago, but I don't know where I am."

The woman below replied, "You are in a hot air balloon hovering approximately 
30 feet above the ground. You are between 40 and 41 degrees north latitude 
and between 59 and 60 degrees west longitude."

"You must be an engineer," said the balloonist.
"I am," replied the woman. "How did you know?"

"Well," answered the balloonist, "everything you told me is technically correct, 
but I have no idea what to make of your information, and the fact is I am still lost.
Frankly, you've not been much help so far."

The woman below responded, "You must be in management."
"I am," replied the balloonist, "but how did you know?"

"Well," said the woman, "you don't know where you are or where you are going. 
You have risen to where you are, due to a large quantity of hot air. You made 
a promise which you have no idea how to keep, 
and you expect people beneath you to solve your problems.

The fact is you are in exactly the same position you were 
in before we met, but now, somehow, it's my fault!"


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> It may not be an ATV, but i like it!


Watch this and you may not like it so much!!!


----------



## intinst

Still like it, i wouldn't have to race it or try a downhill run, one of the few good things about getting older, you know you are no longer bulletproof


----------



## 911jason

Any Star Wars fans?

*Fix my Hyperdrive!!!*


----------



## 911jason

*Step away from the Nuts!*


----------



## 911jason

*Use the force Billy!*


----------



## 911jason

*It's a trap!*


----------



## 911jason

*It's not my fault...*


----------



## 911jason

*Let's be friends.*


----------



## 911jason

*Never underestimate youth.*


----------



## 911jason

*Space Cowboy*


----------



## 911jason

*Awww!! Not an ewok!* _(Look at the squirrel's expression - priceless!)_


----------



## 911jason

All of those squirrel & Star Wars pics came from this page:

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/powerpig/*

This guy has 500+ really nice pictures, and not all of them are Legos and Squirrels... he's got some really nice photography too.


----------



## intinst

May need a little more practice on that entry...


----------



## intinst

Especially if they have claws and fangs!


----------



## intinst

It's over for us now.


----------



## intinst

You just got passed by a what?


----------



## intinst

A Texan farmer goes to Australia for a vacation.

There he meets an Aussie farmer and gets talking.

The Aussie shows off his big wheat field and the Texan says,
"Oh! We have wheat fields that are at least twice as large."

Then they walk around the ranch a little, and the Aussie shows off his herd of cattle. 
The Texan immediately says, "We have longhorns that are at least twice as large as your cows."

The conversation has, meanwhile, almost died when the Texan sees a 
herd of kangaroos hopping through the field.
He asks, "And what are those?"

The Aussie, fed up with the Texan's bragging replies with an incredulous look,
"What, don't you have any grasshoppers in Texas?"


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

An efficiency expert concluded his lecture with a note of caution.
"You need to be careful about trying these techniques at home."

"Why?" asked somebody from the audience.

"I watched my wife's routine at dinner for years," the expert explained. 
"She made lots of trips between the refrigerator, stove, table and cabinets, 
often carrying a single item at a time.

One day I told her, 'Honey, why don't you try carrying several things at once?'

"Did it save time?" the guy in the audience asked.

"Actually, yes," replied the expert. "It used to take her 30 minutes to make dinner.
Now I do it in ten..."


----------



## intinst




----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> A Texan farmer goes to Australia for a vacation.
> 
> There he meets an Aussie farmer and gets talking.
> 
> The Aussie shows off his big wheat field and the Texan says,
> "Oh! We have wheat fields that are at least twice as large."
> 
> Then they walk around the ranch a little, and the Aussie shows off his herd of cattle.
> The Texan immediately says, "We have longhorns that are at least twice as large as your cows."
> 
> The conversation has, meanwhile, almost died when the Texan sees a
> herd of kangaroos hopping through the field.
> He asks, "And what are those?"
> 
> The Aussie, fed up with the Texan's bragging replies with an incredulous look,
> "What, don't you have any grasshoppers in Texas?"


CUTE Intinst!  Very, very cute... ya gotta love us Texans, we _are_ a friendly bunch... naive?... Maaaay-be...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

911jason said:


> Any Star Wars fans?
> 
> *Fix my Hyperdrive!!!*


YAY! Jason, you have got quite a talent for posting on here! I love it, I used to have more time on here... now... not so much!  I miss it, but maybe things will iron out soon. My DD (10) is quite BUSY... which means, Mommy is _busier_!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> CUTE Intinst!  Very, very cute... ya gotta love us Texans, we _are_ a friendly bunch... naive?... Maaaay-be...


Believe it or not I thought of you when I posted that, You being a True Texas Girl.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Believe it or not I thought of you when I posted that, You being a True Texas Girl.


I BELIEVE IT! I am a TRUE TEXAN thru & thru and I KNOW you know as much...


----------



## intinst

Cat has a little problem with an empty tub this time:


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't want to have that opened up on me!


----------



## intinst

Just this picture gives me the creeps:


----------



## intinst

Too over the top?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Get a lot more distance outside, anyway.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Well SJC, we may not make it into the record books, but this thread you started has made it into the top ten here at KBs for both postings and pages viewed!
> Statistics Center


Congratulations, SJC for starting it, and Intinst for making it happen!!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> *There really needs to be a sign for this?
> (Well, after the woman sitting on the tiger, maybe so*


Actually the woman sitting on the tiger is not insane -- she's at a legitimate "tourist attraction" site. I have a photo that a friend sent me a few years ago of himself sitting on that same (stuffed, of course) tiger. I _think_ it was somewhere in Thailand.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Actually the woman sitting on the tiger is not insane -- she's at a legitimate "tourist attraction" site. I have a photo that a friend sent me a few years ago of himself sitting on that same (stuffed, of course) tiger. I _think_ it was somewhere in Thailand.


That makes me feel better, both about someone who would sit on a tiger and the people who would allow it!


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Better hurry, your missing some good stuff!


I'm savoring it slowly... a few pages a day....


----------



## Susan in VA

Woohoo! Caught up!! That'll teach me to stay off KB for a few days... it took _weeks_ to catch up on this!

(And now I get the various references that were made to the posts here... )


----------



## 911jason

Lobster, anyone?


----------



## LSbookend

911jason said:


> Is there a lobster in that picture too?!?!


Yeah, don't you see it, look in the upper left corner. Lol.


----------



## intinst

A police officer came upon a terrible wreck where the driver and passenger had been killed. 
As he looked upon the wreckage a little monkey came out of the brush and hopped 
around the crashed car. The officer looked down at the monkey and said, "I wish you could talk."

The monkey looked up at the officer and nodded his head up and down.
"You can understand what I'm saying?" asked the officer.

Again, the monkey nods his head up and down.

"Well, did you see this?" "Yes," motioned the monkey.

"What happened?" The monkey pretended to have a can in his hand and turned it up to his mouth.

"They were drinking?" asked the officer. The monkey nods his head "Yes."

"What else?" The monkey pinched his fingers together and held them to his mouth.

"They were smoking marijuana?" The monkey nods his head "Yes."

"What else?" The monkey motioned "kissing."

"They were kissing, too?" asked the astounded officer. The monkey nods his head "Yes."

"Now wait, you're saying your owners were drinking, smoking and kissing before they wrecked." 
The monkey nods his head "Yes."

"What were you doing during all this?" "Driving" motioned the monkey.


----------



## intinst

A duck walks into a bar, sits down at the barstool, and waits for the bartender.

The bartender walks up, hands the duck a menu, waits a while, a
nd comes back to take his order. "What'll it be?" the bartender says.

The duck says, "I think I'll have the grapes." "Well, I'm sorry sir, but this is a bar, 
we don't serve grapes here. Now, I'll let you look a bit longer and wave when you know what you want."

The duck looks at the menu, then waves the bartender down. "Ok, you got your order?" 
The duck nods, saying, "I'll think I'll have the grapes."

The bartender, kind of peeved from the duck, says, "Look Mac, we don't have any grapes here. 
This is a bar. We don't serve grapes, so what will you have?!"

The duck looks at him in the eyes and says, "I'll have the grapes."

The bartender, enraged, shouts, "If you ask for the grapes one more time 
I'm going to nail your feathered a** to the barstool!!"

The bartender cools off a bit. "Now what will you have?!" "Got any nails?" 
"OF COURSE WE DON'T HAVE ANY NAILS! WHAT DO YOU THINK THIS IS? A HARDWARE STORE?"

"Good, got any grapes?"


----------



## intinst

I See You!


----------



## intinst

Dang computers!


----------



## intinst

And that's when the fight started...


----------



## intinst

It's good to have a plan.


----------



## intinst

So you can beat up a roll of paper towels !


----------



## intinst

I'm finally feeling better!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

For the next five years...


----------



## intinst

A man walked into his backyard one morning and found there was a gorilla in a tree. 
He called a gorilla-removal service, and soon a serviceman arrived with a stick, 
a Chihuahua, a pair of handcuffs and a shotgun.

"Now listen carefully," he told the homeowner, "I'm going to climb the tree 
and poke the gorilla with this stick until he falls to the ground. The trained 
Chihuahua will then go right for his, uh, sensitive area, and when the gorilla 
instinctively crosses his hands in front to protect himself, you slap the handcuffs on"

"Ok, got it." the homeowner replied. "But whats that shotgun for?"

"If I fall out of the tree before the gorilla," the man said, "shoot the Chihuahua."


----------



## intinst

*Some days you just know.*


----------



## intinst

The later years


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I wonder if he got his wish?


----------



## intinst

Good advice to remember


----------



## intinst

Beats walking!


----------



## intinst

This tat I understand!


----------



## intinst

*Probably wouldn't keep mine off the counter, though.*


----------



## intinst

Ah, youth.


----------



## intinst

*Ehhh?*


----------



## intinst

Oh Robert, it's so cute!


----------



## intinst

*"Old" is when...*
...your sweetie says, "Lets go upstairs and make love," and you answer, "Honey, I can't do both!"

...your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're
barefoot.

...a sexy babe catches your fancy and your pacemaker opens the garage
door nearest your car.

...you remember when the Dead Sea was only sick.

...going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.

...you don't care where your spouse goes, just as long as you don't
have to go along.

...when it takes longer to rest than to get tired.

...when you are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the
police.

..."getting a little action" means I don't need to take any fiber today.

..."getting lucky" means you find your car in the parking lot.

... an "all nighter" means not getting up to pee!

Statistics show that at the age of seventy, there are five women to
every man. Isn't that an ironic time for a guy to get those odds?

Someone has described heaven as a family reunion that never ends.
What could hell possibly be like? Home videos of the same reunion?


----------



## intinst

A driver was pulled over by a police officer for speeding. 
As the officer was writing the ticket, he noticed several machetes in the car.

"What are those for?" he asked suspiciously.

"I'm a juggler," the man replied. "I use those in my act."

The officer wanting to be sure so he asked 
"Please step out of the car and show me."

So he got out with the machetes and started juggling them, 
first three, then more, finally seven at one time, overhand, 
underhand, behind the back, putting on a dazzling show 
and amazing the officer.

Another car passed by. The driver did a double take, and said, 
"My God. I've got to give up drinking! Look at the tests they're giving now!"


----------



## intinst

What's it gonna be?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I have been tired...


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## intinst

When you get beat up by a cupid statue...


----------



## intinst

Makes me feel some better


----------



## intinst

Oh those naughty New Zealanders!


----------



## intinst

Practice area?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Help all I can.


----------



## intinst

*Sure doesn't apply to our Mods!*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And a friend!


----------



## intinst

Upon arriving home in eager anticipation of a leisurely evening, 
the husband was met at the door by his sobbing wife. Tearfully she explained, 
"It's the druggist. He insulted me terribly this morning on the phone."

Immediately the husband drove downtown to accost the druggist and demand an apology. 
Before he could say more than a word or two, the druggist told him, "Now, just a minute.
Listen to my side of it. This morning the alarm failed to go off, so I was late getting up.
I went without breakfast and hurried out to the car, but I'll be damned if I didn't lock 
the house with both house and car keys inside. I had to break a window to get my keys. 
Driving a little too fast, I got a speeding ticket. Then, about three blocks from the store I had a flat tire.

When I finally got to the store there was a bunch of people waiting for me to open up. 
I got the store opened and started waiting on these people and all the time the darn 
phone was ringing its head off. Then I had to break a roll of nickels against the cash 
register drawer to make change, and they spilled all over the floor. I got down on my 
hands and knees to pick up the nickels-the phone is still ringing.

When I came up, I cracked my head on the open cash drawer, which made me stagger 
back against a showcase with a bunch of perfume bottles on it and half of them hit the 
floor and broke. The phone is still ringing with no let up and I finally got back to answer it. 
It was your wife -- she wanted to know how to use a rectal thermometer. And Mister, I TOLD HER!"


----------



## intinst

Wish I'd brought the big camera.


----------



## intinst

I'd be scared of this one, too!


----------



## intinst

Well, some of us, anyway.


----------



## intinst

Come on, Guess!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Shhh! I think I saw one!


----------



## intinst

Interesting delay


----------



## intinst

I still fit in your lap, too!


----------



## intinst

Patience !


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A defense attorney was cross-examining a police officer during a felony trial --it went like this:

Q: Officer, did you see my client fleeing the scene?
A: No sir, but I subsequently observed a person matching the 
description of the offender running several blocks away.

Q: Officer, who provided this description?
A: The officer who responded to the scene.

Q: A fellow officer provided the description of this so-called offender. 
Do you trust your fellow officers?
A: Yes sir, with my life.

Q: WITH YOUR LIFE? Let me ask you this then officer--do you have a 
locker room in the police station--a room where you change your 
clothes in preparation for your daily duties?
A: Yes sir, we do.

Q: And do you have a locker in that room?
A: Yes sir, I do.

Q: And do you have a lock on your locker?
A: Yes sir.

Q: Now why is it, officer, IF YOU TRUST YOUR FELLOW OFFICERS WITH YOUR LIFE, 
that you find it necessary to lock your locker in a room you share with those officers?

A: You see sir, we share the building with a court complex, 
and sometimes defense attorneys have been known to walk through that room...


----------



## intinst

A butcher is working, and really busy. He notices a dog in his shop and shoos him away. 
Later, he notices the dog is back again. He walks over to the dog, and notices the dog 
has a note in his mouth. The butcher takes the note, and it reads, 
"Can I have 12 sausages and a leg of lamb, please."

The butcher looks, and lo and behold, in the dog's mouth, there is a ten dollar bill. 
So the butcher takes the money, puts the sausages and lamb in a bag, and places it 
in the dog's mouth. The butcher is very impressed, and since it's closing time, 
he decides to close up shop and follow the dog.

So, off he goes. The dog is walking down the street and comes to a crossing. 
The dog puts down the bag, jumps up and presses the crossing button. 
Then he waits patiently, bag in mouth, for the lights to change. 
They do, and he walks across the road, with the butcher following.

The dog then comes to a bus stop, and starts looking at the timetable. 
The butcher is in awe at this stage. The dog checks out the times, 
and sits on one of the seats to wait for the bus.

Along comes a bus. The dog walks to the front of the bus, looks at the number, 
and goes back to his seat. Another bus comes. Again the dog goes and looks at 
the number, notices it's the right bus, and climbs on.

The butcher, by now open-mouthed, follows him onto the bus. 
The bus travels thru town and out to the suburbs. Eventually the
dog gets up, moves to the front of the bus, and standing on his hind 
legs, pushes the button to stop the bus. The dog gets off, groceries 
still in his mouth, and the butcher still following.

They walk down the road, and the dog approaches a house. 
He walks up the path, and drops the groceries on the step. 
Then he walks back down the path, takes a big run, and throws 
himself -whap!- against the door. He goes back down the path,
takes another run, and throws himself -whap!- against the door again!

There's no answer at the door, so the dog goes back down the path, 
jumps up on a narrow wall, and walks along the perimeter of the garden. 
He gets to a window, and bangs his head against it several times. He walks back, 
jumps off the wall, and waits at the door. The butcher watches as a big guy opens the door, 
and starts laying into the dog, really yelling at him.

The butcher runs up and stops the guy. "What the heck are you doing? 
This dog is a genius. He could be on TV, for God's sake!"

To which the guy responds, "Clever, my a**. This is the second time this week he's forgotten his key!"


----------



## intinst

The truth behind the fairy tales


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> The truth behind the fairy tales


LOL! Thanks, I needed that! So refreshing after being subjected to endless Disney princess crap paraphernalia by DD's friends (and hoping it doesn't rub off on her _too_ much).


----------



## intinst

Happy Dance!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate consequence 
of not paying attention 
to posted signage.


----------



## intinst

High performance tortoise!
carbon composite shell, spoiler,
led lighting, tuned exhaust, quite the adventuresome spirit!


----------



## intinst

Moonwalk can do that with some.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Be nice


----------



## intinst

It certainly looks like it!


----------



## intinst

Happy spider


----------



## intinst

Apparently shares certain traits with fishermen.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Then and now


----------



## intinst

fortuitous grouping


----------



## intinst

chick magnet


----------



## intinst

Huh?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I know people.


----------



## intinst

Amen.


----------



## intinst

Don't think I'll try any, I tend to want 
to stay away from cow-mooing meadows


----------



## intinst

Can be scary


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> Can be scary


What? LOL


----------



## sjc

*Angela:* Thanks so much; she's a doll. We are into our 4th week of puppy school. I am so happy. DH FINALLY gave in. (Actually, he was shamed into it). Give Harley big wet puppy kisses for me.

*Intinst:* Loved the jokes; especially the pharmacy one...I have two in-laws that are pharmacists.

The DANCING LEMON: make it a lime; and have it dance its way right into my next Margarita.

*Susan:* All caught up? Intinst is hard to keep up with...lol.


----------



## intinst

With the help of a fertility specialist, a 65 year old woman has a baby. 
All her relatives come to visit and meet the newest member of their family.

When they ask to see the baby, the 65 year old mother says "not yet."
A little later they ask to see the baby again. Again the mother says "not yet."

Finally they say, "When can we see the baby!?"

And the mother says, "You'll have to wait until the baby cries." 
And they ask, "Why do we have to wait until the baby cries?"

The new mother says, "because I forgot where I put it!"


----------



## intinst

Two men died and went to Heaven. St. Peter greeted them, and said 
"I'm sorry, gentlemen, but your mansions aren't ready yet. 
Until they are, I can send you back to Earth as whatever you want to be."

"Great!" said the first guy, "I want to be an eagle soaring above beautiful scenery!"

"No problem," replied St. Peter, and POOF! The guy was gone. 
"And what do you want to be," St. Peter asked the other guy.

"I'd like to be one cool stud!" was the reply. "Easy," replied St. Peter, and the other guy was gone.

After a few months, their mansions were finished, and St. Peter sent an angel to fetch them back. "
You'll find them easily," he says... "One of them is soaring above the Grand Canyon, 
and the other one is on a snow tire somewhere in Detroit!"


----------



## intinst

By the time a Marine pulled into a little town, every hotel room was taken.

"You've got to have a room somewhere," he pleaded. "Or just a bed, I don't care where."

"Well, I do have a double room with one occupant, a Navy guy," admitted the manager, 
"and he might be glad to split the cost. But to tell you the truth, he snores so loudly 
that people in adjoining rooms have complained in the past. I'm not sure it'd be worth it to you."

"No problem," the tired Marine assured him. "I'll take it."

The next morning the Marine came down to breakfast bright-eyed and bushy-tailed. 
"How'd you sleep?" Asked the manager.

"Never better."

The manager was impressed. "No problem with the other guy snoring, then?"

"Nope, I shut him up in no time." Said the Marine.

"How'd you manage that?" asked the manager.

"He was already in bed, snoring away, when I came in the room," 
the Marine explained. "I went over, gave him a kiss on the cheek, said, 
'Goodnight, beautiful,' and he sat up all night watching me."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That tickles!


----------



## intinst

Um, what do those directions say again?


----------



## intinst

Someone has a problem


----------



## intinst

At least ones with big feet!


----------



## intinst

Shy cat


----------



## intinst

Whicha way?


----------



## intinst

That deserves a face palm. (or 50)


----------



## intinst

La ,La, La, La, La!


----------



## intinst

Sounds serious.


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

I try to never park my vehicles in the trees and I 
lost my sky hook so I think I can follow directions.


----------



## intinst

How about sticks?


----------



## intinst

Bad dog sign?


----------



## intinst

Just what are they trying to say?


----------



## intinst

And I kept looking in the wardrobe.


----------



## intinst

Don't have to make it personal.


----------



## intinst

Doubt it was pg even.


----------



## intinst

Looks like it's time to go back to me.


----------



## intinst

*Sigh*


----------



## intinst

Look out, that looks like a cumulus







.


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Holy crap; is that thing pregnant?


----------



## intinst

How Come...

What's with the people who put carpeting on the lid of their toilet seat? 
What are they thinking -- "Gosh, if we have a party there may not be 
enough standing room; I'd better carpet the toilet too."

What's with this weird hotel custom of leaving a piece of chocolate on the pillow? 
I awoke thinking my brain had hemorrhaged some sort of fecal matter.

Have you ever noticed that the waiter who takes your order is not the one 
who brings your food anymore? What is THAT about? And which waiter are 
you tipping, anyway? I think next time I go to a restaurant I'll just say, 
"Oh, sorry, I only eat the food. The guy who pays the bill will be along shortly."

Would somebody please explain to me those signs that say, 
"No animals allowed except for Seeing Eye Dogs?" Who is that sign for? 
Is it for the dog, or the blind person?

Why do people give each other flowers? To celebrate various important occasions, 
they're killing living creatures? Why restrict it to plants? 
"Sweetheart, let's make up. Have this deceased squirrel."

Can't we just get rid of wine lists? Do we really have to be reminded every
time we go out to a nice restaurant that we have no idea what we are doing? 
Why don't they just give us a trigonometry quiz with the menu?

If airline seat cushions are such great flotation devices, 
why don't you ever see anyone take one to the beach?


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Holy crap; is that thing pregnant?


I'm still not certain what it is.


----------



## intinst

A man came home drunk at four in the morning, and his wife was all over him, 
yelling at him, crying because she thought he was with another woman.

"No, honey, I swear, I was at this bar, and it was so 
fancy that even the urinals were made of GOLD!"

She said she didn't believe him, so she called the bar.

"Hello," she said, "I just want to ask one question. 
My husband claims to have spent the night at your bar 
and I have one question; are your urinals covered in gold?"

To which she heard the bartender say, 
"Hey, Clarence, - I think we found the guy who


Spoiler



pissed


 in your saxophone!"


----------



## intinst

Makes for an interesting evening.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

For the people up north:


----------



## intinst

Looks like he enjoys the snow:


----------



## intinst

Oh NOOO!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, got all I need.


----------



## intinst

I'll bet.


----------



## intinst

Some days are like this.


----------



## intinst

Fool some of the people some of the time.


----------



## intinst

Secret ingredient


----------



## intinst

got a problem


----------



## intinst

This is my happy face.


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately


----------



## intinst

A bed's a bed, right?


----------



## intinst

Ever hear of dry cleaning?


----------



## intinst

Works for DW.


----------



## intinst

Beep!


----------



## intinst

*Look at the modern equipment!*


----------



## intinst

Nobody home.


----------



## intinst

Tag, you're it.


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

A husband, tired of his wife asking him how she looks, 
buys her a full length mirror. This does little to help, 
as now she just stands in front of the mirror, 
looking at herself, asking him how she looks.

One day, fresh out of the shower, she is yet again 
in front of the mirror, now complaining that her breasts are too small.

Uncharacteristically, the husband comes up with a suggestion. 
"If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece 
of toilet paper, and rub it between your breasts for a few seconds."

Willing to try anything, the wife fetches a piece of toilet paper, 
and stands in front of the mirror, rubbing it between her breasts. 
"How long will this take?" she asks.

"They'll grow larger over a period of years," he replies. 
The wife stops. "Why do you think rubbing a piece of toilet 
paper between my breasts every day will make my breasts grow over the years?"

The husband shrugs. "Why not, it worked for your


Spoiler



butt


, didn't it?"

(He lived, and, with a great deal of therapy, he might walk again.)


----------



## intinst

A old snake goes to see his Doctor.

"Doc, I need something for my eyes...can't see well these days". 
The Doc fixes him up with a pair of glasses and tells him to return in 2 weeks.

The snake comes back in 2 weeks and tells the doctor he's very depressed.

Doc says, "What's the problem...didn't the glasses help you?"

"The glasses are fine doc, I just discovered I've been living with a water hose the past 2 years!"


----------



## intinst

Hi Edward, you're sparkly today.


----------



## intinst

Q: What's the difference between a bad golfer and a bad skydiver?
A: A bad golfer goes, WHACK! "


Spoiler



Damn


." A bad skydiver goes, "


Spoiler



Damn


." WHACK!

Q: What do you call skydiving lawyers?
A: Skeet.

Q: Why don't blind people like to sky dive?
A: Because it scares the dog.

Q: How do crazy people go through the forest?
A: They take the psycho path.

Q: How do you get holy water?
A: Boil the


Spoiler



hell


 out of it.

Q: What did the fish say when it hit a concrete wall?
A: "Dam!"

Q: What do Eskimos get from sitting on the ice too long?
A: Polaroids.

Q: What do you call a boomerang that doesn't work?
A: A stick.

Q: What do you call cheese that isn't yours?
A: Nacho Cheese.

Q: What do you call Santa's helpers?
A: Subordinate Clauses.

Q: What do you call four bullfighters in quicksand?
A: Quatro sinko.

Q: What do you get when you cross a snowman with a vampire?
A: Frostbite.

Q: What lies at the bottom of the ocean and twitches?
A: A nervous wreck.

Q: What kind of coffee was served on the Titanic?
A: Sanka.

Q: Why does a pilgrim's pants always fall down?
A: Because they wear their belt buckle on their hat.

Q: How are a Texas tornado and a Tennessee divorce the same?
A: Somebody's gonna lose a trailer.


----------



## intinst

Just a bit out there.


----------



## intinst

Gotta read carefully


----------



## intinst

Cute


----------



## intinst

But not as cute as this:


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Bad dog sign?


¨these premises protected by guard dog¨maybe ?


----------



## Veronica

Post No. 100


----------



## intinst

Veronica said:


> Post No. 100


Congratulations!


----------



## intinst

Looks like he kicked him off to me!


----------



## intinst

Coming soon!


----------



## intinst

I's like to see how it ended up there!


----------



## intinst

But if it's the entrance, why can't I enter?


----------



## intinst

May not be fast but looks powerful!


----------



## intinst

Poor mousies!


----------



## intinst

Occasionally


----------



## intinst

Bernie was invited to his friend's home for dinner. 
Morris, the host, preceded every request to his wife by endearing terms, 
calling her Honey, My Love, Darling, Sweetheart, Pumpkin, etc.

Bernie looked at Morris and remarked, "That is really nice, that after all 
these years that you have been married, you keep calling your wife those pet names."

Morris hung his head and whispered - "To tell the truth, I forgot her name three years ago!"


----------



## intinst

(name withheld) Minnetonka, MN 55345

Superior Health Insurance ATTN: Claims Review 1423 W. 90th St. New York, NY 05016

Dear Sir:

This letter is in response to your recent letter requesting a more detailed explanation 
concerning my recent internment at Methodist Hospital. Specifically, you asked for an 
expansion in reference to Block 21(a)(3) of the claim form (reason for hospital visit).
On the original form, I put "Stupidity". I realize now that this answer was somewhat 
vague and so I will attempt to more fully explain the circumstances leading up to my hospitalization.

I had needed to use the restroom and had just finished a quick bite to eat at the local burger joint. 
I entered the bathroom, took care of my business, and just prior to the moment in which I had 
planned to raise my trousers, the locked case that prevents theft of the toilet paper in such places 
came undone and, feeling it striking my knee, unthinkingly, I immediately, and with unnecessary force, 
returned the lid back to its normal position.

Unfortunately, as I did this I also turned and certain parts of my body, which were still exposed, 
were trapped between the device's lid and its main body. Feeling such intense and immediate pain 
caused me to jump back. It quickly came to my attention that, when one's privates are firmly 
attached to an immovable object, it is not a good idea to jump in the opposite direction.

Upon recovering some of my senses, I attempted to reopen the lid. However, my slamming of it 
had been sufficient to allow the locking mechanism to engage. I then proceeded to get a hold 
on my pants and subsequently removed my keys from them. I intended to try to force the lock 
of the device open with one of my keys; thus extracting myself.

Unfortunately, when I attempted this, my key broke in the lock. Embarrassment of someone 
seeing me in this unique position became a minor concern, and I began to call for help in as 
much of a calm and rational manner as I could. An employee from the restaurant quickly arrived 
and decided that this was a problem requiring the attention of the store manager.

Betty, the manager, came quickly. She attempted to unlock the device with her keys. 
Since I had broken my key off in the device, she could not get her key in. 
Seeing no other solution, she called the EMS (as indicated on your form in block 21(b)(1)).

After approximately 15 minutes, the EMS arrived, along with two police officers, a fire-rescue squad, 
and the channel 4 ''On-the-Spot'' news team. The guys from the fire department quickly took charge 
as this was obviously a rescue operation. The senior member of the team discovered that the device 
was attached with bolts to the cement wall that could only be reached once the device was unlocked. 
(His discovery was by means of tearing apart the device located in the stall next to the one that I was in. 
(Since the value of the property destroyed in his examination was less than $50 (my deductible) 
I did not include it in my claim.) His partner, who seemed like an intelligent fellow at the time, 
came up with the idea of cutting the device from the wall with the propane torch that was in the rescue truck.

The fireman went to his truck, retrieved the torch, and commenced to attempt to cut the device from the wall. 
Had I been in a state to think of such things, I might have realized that in cutting the device from the wall 
several things would also inevitably happen. First, the air inside of the device would quickly heat up, causing 
items inside the device to suffer the same effects that are normally achieved by placing things in an oven. 
Second, the metal in the device is a good conductor of heat causing items that are in contact with the device 
to react as if thrown into a hot skillet. And, third, molten metal would shower the inside of 
the device as the torch cut through.

The one bright note of the propane torch was that it did manage to cut, i
n the brief time that I allowed them to use it, a hole big enough for a small 
pry bar to be placed inside of the device. The EMS team then loaded me, 
along with the device, into the waiting ambulance as stated on your form.

Due the small area of your block 21(a)(3), 
I was unable to give a full explanation of these events, 
and thus used the word which I thought best described 
my actions that led to my hospitalization.

Sincerely, (name withheld)


----------



## intinst

And this dog's Mine!


----------



## intinst

Not much of a secret now


----------



## intinst

Wish I had a Kindle.


----------



## intinst

Gonna be real crowded in there.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

In the long run, the cookies may not be a bad idea.


----------



## intinst

packed in there


----------



## intinst

TMNT's rule!








I am missing only five of having their entire comic run!


----------



## intinst

Wait, what did that shirt say?


----------



## intinst

the Bangles


----------



## intinst

Cover mouth when can


----------



## intinst

Gotta Dance!


----------



## intinst

Looks to be long and cold!


----------



## intinst

Bet it doesn't work any better for them than it did for me.


----------



## intinst

always one jokester.


----------



## intinst

I'm getting a big dog crate, and I think I'll slep there.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Must be real happy!


----------



## intinst

You may serve, now


----------



## intinst

Move away from the cat slowly...


----------



## intinst

The general was confined to the military hospital for treatment of a minor malady.

For almost a week he made a complete nuisance of himself, 
irritating both staff and the other patients, demanding attention and 
expecting his every order to be followed immediately.

He was in a six-man ward rather than a private room, his meals 
were too cold or not served to suit his taste, the light needed to be 
adjusted to his demands, the nighttime activities interfered with his rest... and on, and on.

One afternoon an orderly entered the room. "Time to take your temperature, General."

After growling at the orderly, the general opened his mouth to accept the thermometer.

"Sorry, General, but for this test we need your temperature from the other end."

A whole new barrage of verbal abuse followed, but the orderly was insistent 
that a rectal temperature was what the test called for.

The general at last rolled over, bared his rear, and allowed the orderly to proceed. 
The orderly then told the general, "Stay exactly like that and don't move. 
I'll be back in five minutes to check up on you" and withdrew.

An hour later, the head nurse entered the room, saw the general with his 
bare rear in the air and gasped, "What's going on here?"

"Haven't you ever seen someone having their temperature taken?" the general barked.

"Yes I have, General, but with a daffodil?"


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Follow the sign


----------



## intinst

Hi dog. You sorry yet?


----------



## intinst

An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his ship into the runway really hard. 
The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, 
smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying XYZ airline." He said that in light of his bad landing, he had a 
hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment. Finally, 
everyone had gotten off except for this little old lady walking with a cane. She said, "Sonny, mind if I as 
you a question?" "Why no, Ma'am," said the pilot, "what is it?" 
The little old lady said, "Did we land or were we shot down?"


----------



## intinst

The teacher of the school geography class was lecturing on map reading.
After explaining about latitude, longitude, degrees and minutes the teacher asked:
"Suppose I asked you to meet me for lunch at 23 degrees, 4 minutes north latitude 
and 45 degrees, 15 minutes east longitude...?"

After a confused silence, little Johnny volunteered - "I guess you'd be eating alone!"


----------



## intinst

Looks like the kind of thing that could warp a child for life.


----------



## intinst

One day a man came home from work to find total chaos in the house. 
The kids were laying outside in the mud, still in their pajamas, 
and empty food boxes were on the kitchen counter.

When he opened the door, he found an even bigger mess: 
dishes on the counter, dog food spilled on the floor, 
a broken glass under the table and a pile of sand by the back door. 
The family room was strewn with toys, and a lamp had been knocked over.

He headed up the stairs, stepping over toys, to look for his wife.
He was becoming worried that she might be ill or that something terrible had happened to her.

He found her in the bedroom still in bed with her pajamas on, reading a book. 
She looked up at him, smiled and asked how his day had gone. He looked at her, 
bewildered, and asked, "What happened here today?"

She again smiled and answered, "You know, every day, 
you come home from work and ask me what I did today."

"Yes" was his reply.

She answered, "Well, today, I didn't do it!"


----------



## intinst

Puddle Jumper


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it's an oncoming train. 
Sometimes it's not


----------



## intinst

Can sleep anywhere


----------



## intinst

Your shoulders are awfully tight, allow me.


----------



## intinst

whether 'tis nobler...


----------



## intinst

A woman went to the beach with her children. 
Her 4-year-old son ran up to her, grabbed her hand, 
and led her to the shore where a dead seagull lay in the sand.

"Mommy, what happened to him?" the little boy asked. 
"He died and went to heaven," she replied.

The child thought for a moment and said, 
"And God threw him back down?"


----------



## intinst

Remember all the things you could do with a box as a kid?


----------



## intinst

Really likes bacon.


----------



## intinst

Cool socks


----------



## intinst

May make you kiss a fish.


----------



## intinst

Ready for the prom, with duct tape.


----------



## intinst

You have been warned!


----------



## intinst

Bad advertising or too much information?


----------



## sjc

Lmao

Love the pup in a cup

Seagull was funny...God threw him back down.


----------



## crebel

I want Fonz socks!  Thanks for the daily laughs intinst.


----------



## sjc

Yes, the Fonz socks...so cool...lol.  Right up there with my "Members Only" jacket.


----------



## 911jason

*Hmmm... there's something not quite right about her hand(s)!*


----------



## intinst

Remember to always park between two bigger vehicles to prevent tree damage.


----------



## 911jason

*Count the knuckles...*


----------



## 911jason

*Awww... how sweet! He's holding hands with -- himself!?!?!*


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> *Hmmm... there's something not quite right about her hand(s)!*


Either they cut a third person from the picture and left the hand or she has an interesting appendage.


----------



## 911jason

*Grocery Delivery Van by day... Pimpmobile at night?*


----------



## intinst

Must be an interesting school


----------



## intinst

That will look good in the police report, rear ended by a bumper car.


----------



## 911jason

*The anti-diet*


----------



## intinst

cats got skills


----------



## intinst

Really not that much difference.


----------



## 911jason

*What's he riding?*


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Whatcha looking at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

It's gotta be around here somewhere!


----------



## intinst

Chicken Little Cat is worried.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What station you trying to get?


----------



## 911jason

*Get your hand off me! No really, get it off me!!!*


----------



## intinst

Vampire cat!


----------



## intinst

On opening his new store, a man received a bouquet of flowers. 
He became dismayed on reading the enclosed card, 
that it expressed "Deepest Sympathy".

While puzzling over the message, his telephone rang. 
It was the florist, apologizing for having sent the wrong card. 
"Oh, it's alright." said the storekeeper. "I'm a businessman and 
I understand how these things can happen."

"But," added the florist, "I accidentally sent your card to a funeral party." 
"Well, what did it say?" ask the storekeeper. "'Congratulations on your new location'." was the reply.


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #1*


----------



## intinst

It was Saturday morning as Jake, an avid hunter, 
woke up ready to go bag the first deer of the season. 
He walked down to the kitchen to get a cup of coffee, 
and to his surprise he found his wife, Alice, sitting there, 
fully dressed in camouflage.

Jake asked her, "What are you up to?"

Alice smiled. "I'm going hunting with you!"

Jake, though he had many reservations about this, 
reluctantly decided to take her along. Later they arrived at the hunting site. 
Jake set his wife safely up in the tree stand and told her, "If you see a deer, 
take careful aim and I'll come running back as soon as I hear the shot."

Jake walked away with a smile on his face knowing that Alice couldn't bag an elephant, 
much less a deer. Not 10 minutes passed when he was startled as he heard an array of gunshots.

Quickly, Jake ran back. As Jake got closer to her stand, he heard Alice screaming: "Get away from my deer!"

Confused, Jake raced faster towards his screaming wife. And again he heard her yell:
"Get away from my deer!" followed by another volley of gunfire!

Now within sight of where he had left his wife, Jake was surprised to see a guy 
standing there with his hands high in the air. The guy, obviously distraught, said, 
"Okay, lady, okay!!!! You can have your deer!!! Just let me get my saddle off it!"


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #2*


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #3*










Apparently he had his finger in outlet when he committed the crime?


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #4*










Ma'am, were you robbed by a Zombie?

P.S. Post #1000


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #5*










Yep, that's the guy, I'm sure!


----------



## intinst

Some advice from Kids:
Never trust a dog to watch your food. 
When your dad is mad and asks you, 'Do I look stupid?' don't answer. 
Never tell your mom her diet's not working. Stay away from prunes.
Never pee on an electric fence. 
Don't squat with your spurs on.
Don't pull dad's finger when he tells you to. 
When your mom is mad at your dad, don't let her brush your hair. 
Never allow your three-year old brother in the same room as your school assignment. 
Don't sneeze in front of mum when you're eating crackers. 
Puppies still have bad breath even after eating a Tic-Tac. 
Never hold a dust buster and a cat at the same time. 
You can't hide a piece of broccoli in a glass of milk. 
Don't wear polka-dot underwear under white shorts. 
If you want a kitten, start out by asking for a horse. 
Felt markers are not good to use as lipstick. 
Don't pick on your sister when she's holding a baseball bat. 
When you get a bad grade in school, show it to your mom when she's on the phone. 
Never try to baptize a cat.


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #6*










...or maybe this is him?


----------



## 911jason

*Worst Police Sketches #7*










Wasn't this guy on Fat Albert? He shouldn't be hard to find!


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> P.S. Post #1000


Congratulations, no more Jane Austen!


----------



## 911jason

Hahahaha thanks Intinst! Just a grasshopper compared to you, Master! =)


----------



## 911jason

Here are some really cool pics taken with slow shutter speeds... it's almost like painting with light. Really beautiful.


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

This one is really cool!


----------



## intinst

A tourist was introduced to an Indian in New Mexico who was said to 
have a perfect memory. Skeptical, the tourist asked, 
"What did you have for breakfast on September 10, 1943?" 
The Indian answered, "Eggs." The man scoffed, 
"Everyone eats eggs for breakfast. He's a phony."

Thirteen years later the traveler's train stopped again in the small 
New Mexico town, and he saw the same Indian sitting on the train platform.

The tourist went up and said jovially, "How!" The Indian answered, "Scrambled."


----------



## intinst

Grrr!


----------



## intinst

Kinda pale in the middle







m


----------



## intinst

Call me crazy, but I think I like this fashion


----------



## intinst

Don't be so mean with the browns


----------



## intinst

Mmmm! Breakfast!


----------



## intinst

I think I'd rather have the poultry


----------



## intinst

Well, you are!


----------



## intinst

I believe I'll pass on the salmon as well.


----------



## intinst

*Some Thoughts:*
Nobody will ever win the battle of the sexes.
There's too much fraternizing with the enemy.

There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore like an idiot.

Did you ever walk into a room and forget why you walked in?
I think that's how dogs spend their lives.

Don't worry about the world ending today...
It's already tomorrow in Australia. (unless you're in Australia -then start worrying)

Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend.
Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read.

Character is what you are.
Reputation is what people think you are.

Drive carefully, It's not only cars that can be recalled by their maker.

A loser is a window washer on the 44th floor who steps back to admire his work.

A man usually feels better after a few winks, especially if she winks back.

Friends may come and go, but enemies accumulate.

The facts, although interesting, are irrelevant.

There is always one more imbecile than you counted on.

A man who says marriage is a 50-50 proposition doesn't understand two things:
1 - Women, 2 - Fractions.


----------



## intinst

A one dollar bill met a 20 dollar bill and said, "Hey, where've you been? 
I haven't seen you around here much."

The twenty answered, "I've been hanging out at the casinos, 
went on a cruise and did the rounds of the ship, back to the United States 
for awhile, went to a couple of baseball games, to the mall, that kind of stuff. How about you?"

The one dollar bill said, "You know, same old stuff, church, church, church."


----------



## intinst

Quite a water hazard!








(Gotta look close)


----------



## sjc

Congrats on 1000 Jason.

What is the cute animal chomping with the long ears...giraffe, camel...or a giramel?  So cute but couldn't figure which it was.  Neck of a giraffe, eyes of a camel...ears of a rabbit!!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Quite a water hazard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gotta look close)


I had to wipe a smear off my LCD screen... but still can't see "it"... ?


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> I had to wipe a smear off my LCD screen... but still can't see "it"... ?


It's creepy...


Spoiler



Look at the water splash long enough and you see the figure of a person, ankle-deep in water. Then look at the head of that person, and it's a wolf or something. Took me a while too.


----------



## 911jason

Oh


Spoiler



C R A P


!!!!!!!


----------



## Aravis60

Thanks, Susan. I wasn't seeing it either.


----------



## Angela

That is kinda creepy!


----------



## intinst

Nice pic!


----------



## intinst

Is it hot here or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

Mustached cat


----------



## intinst

Not only did he get hit in the face with the ball, 
everyone on the web can see it!


----------



## intinst

I like eggs and pineapple, but I think I'll pass anyway.


----------



## intinst

Someones gonna get in Trou-ble !


----------



## intinst

Another crazed person riding on the outside!


----------



## intinst

Think he's looking for the Michelin man?


----------



## intinst

And I'm gonna getcha for it.


----------



## intinst

A guy goes into a bar and sees a beautiful woman. 
After an hour of gathering up his courage he finally goes over to her 
and asks, tentatively, "Um, would you mind if I chatted with you for a while?"

She yells, "No, I won't sleep with you tonight!"

Everyone in the bar is now staring at them. Naturally, the guy is 
hopelessly and completely embarrassed and he slinks back to his table.

After a few minutes, the woman walks over to him and apologizes. 
She smiles at him and says, "I'm sorry if I embarrassed you. You see, 
I'm a graduate student in psychology and I'm studying how 
people respond to embarrassing situations."

To which he responds, at the top of his lungs, "What do you mean $200!?!"


----------



## intinst

A minister dies and is waiting in line at the Pearly Gates. 
Ahead of him is a guy who's dressed in sunglasses, a loud shirt, l
eather jacket, and jeans.

Saint Peter addresses this guy, "Who are you, so that I may know 
whether or not to admit you to the Kingdom of Heaven?"

The guy replies, "I'm Joe Cohen, taxi driver, of Noo Yawk City." 
Saint Peter consults his list. He smiles and says to the taxi driver, 
"Take this silken robe and golden staff and enter the Kingdom of Heaven."

The taxi driver goes into Heaven with his robe and staff, and it's the minister's turn.
He stands erect and booms out, "I am Joseph Snow, pastor of Saint Mary's for the last forty-three years."

Saint Peter consults his list. He says to the minister, 
"Take this cotton robe and wooden staff and enter the Kingdom of Heaven."

"Just a minute," says the minister. "That man was a taxi driver and 
he gets a silken robe and golden staff. How can this be?"

"Up here, we work by results," says Saint Peter. 
"While you preached, people slept; while he drove, people prayed!"


----------



## intinst

This stuff is C C C COLD!


----------



## intinst

I trying not to LOL!


----------



## intinst

Invisible Stuff


----------



## intinst

I don't believe he was completely satisfied with all that occurred.


----------



## intinst

I hope it's not on right.


----------



## intinst

Me too.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hi! Whatcha doin? Can I help? Can I use the zoom. I can push the button. 
Let me focus it for you. I know a better place to take a picture. Wanta go there? 
I show you the way. Do you think we need the flash? You aren't holding it straight...


----------



## intinst

Why Are Some Hairs White?

One day, a little girl is sitting and watching her mother do the dishes 
at the kitchen sink. She suddenly notices that her mother has several 
strands of white hair sticking out in contrast to her brunette hair.

She looks at her mother and inquisitively asks, 
"Why are some of your hairs white, Mom?"

Her mother replied, "Well, every time that you do something
wrong and make me cry or unhappy, one of my hairs turns white."

The little girl thought about this revelation for a while and then asked, 
"Momma, how come all of grandma's hairs are white?"


----------



## intinst

A Woman went to the Post Office to buy stamps for her Christmas cards.
"What Denomination?" Asked the clerk.
"Oh, good heavens! Have we come to this?" said the woman.
"Well give me 50 Baptist and 50 Catholic!


----------



## intinst

A group of friends went deer hunting and paired off in twos for the day.

That night, one of the hunters returned alone, staggering under the weight of an eight point buck.
"Where's Henry? one of his campmates asked."
"Henry had a stroke of some kind. He's a couple of miles back up the trail."

"You left Henry laying out there and carried the deer back!?!"

"A tough call," nodded the hunter, "but I figured no one is going to steal Henry!"


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

nice job, great sense of balance!


----------



## intinst

Yikes!


----------



## intinst

You are getting sleepy, sleepy sleepy.You will jump out of the bowl directly into my mouth.


----------



## intinst

Beautiful, even if you don't catch a thing!


----------



## intinst

Hi, You don't mind, do you?Thanks!


----------



## intinst

I love bubble baths, ahhhhh.


----------



## intinst

This guy is just starting off his career as a ventriliquist and he's 
going around town looking for a job. He finds one at a local nightclub.

So, on his first night, he's going through his normal routine of blonde jokes. 
All of a sudden, this blonde stands up in the fourth row and says, "Excuse me, 
mister, but no physical attribute of mine affects my mental capability!"

The guy is flabbergasted. He stands up and tries to apologize, but is cut off when she says, -

"You stay out of this, mister. I'm not talking to you, I'm talking to that jerk on your knee!"


----------



## Angela

^^^^  LOL


----------



## intinst

A man was driving home one evening and realized that it was his daughter's birthday 
and he hadn't bought her a present. He drove to the mall and ran to the toy store 
and he asked the store manager "How much is that new Barbie in the window?"

The Manager replied, "Which one? We have -
'Barbie goes to the gym' for $19.95 ...
'Barbie goes to the Ball' for $19.95 ...
'Barbie goes shopping for $19.95 ...
'Barbie goes to the beach' for $19.95...
'Barbie goes to the Nightclub' for $19.95 ...
and 'Divorced Barbie' for $375.00."

"Why is the Divorced Barbie $375.00, when all the others are $19.95?" Dad asked surprised.

Simple..."Divorced Barbie comes with Ken's car, Ken's House, 
Ken's boat, Ken's dog, Ken's cat and Ken's furniture."


----------



## intinst

The following are actual incidents reported...

#1
A policeman had a perfect spot to watch for speeders, but wasn't getting many. 
Then, he discovered the problem - a 10-year old boy was standing up the road 
with a hand painted sign which read "RADAR TRAP AHEAD". The officer then 
found a young accomplice down the road with a sign reading "TIPS" and a bucket full of change.

#2
A motorist was mailed a picture of his car speeding through an automated radar. 
A $40 speeding ticket was included. Being cute, he sent the police department 
a picture of $40. The police responded with another mailed photo of handcuffs.

#3
A young woman was pulled over for speeding. As the motorcycle officer walked to 
her car window, flipping open his ticket book, she said, 
"I bet you are going to sell me a ticket to the Highway Patrolmen's Ball."

He replied, "Highway patrolmen don't have balls."

There was a moment of silence while she smiled, and he realized what he'd just said. 
He then closed his book, got back on his motorcycle and left. 
She was laughing too hard to start her car for several minutes.


----------



## intinst

Hi, I'm just chillin' 
with my woman.


----------



## intinst

They keep making more rules everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I wonder if it is worth it to do well in sports.


----------



## intinst

The rest of the posse is right behind us!


----------



## intinst

Good to know someone is watching out for us.


----------



## intinst

Told ya I'd fit!


----------



## intinst

Lots, lots more.


----------



## intinst

That's so childish.


----------



## intinst

Bubble warior wins again.


----------



## intinst

Shag is so sixties...


----------



## intinst

You've heard of a face only a mother could love? Here you go:


----------



## intinst

Iz Not PMS! Shutz UP!


----------



## intinst

Itsy bitsy kitty went up the water spout...


----------



## intinst

inventive


----------



## intinst

gator just chillin'


----------



## intinst

We are always under surveillance.


----------



## intinst

The couple were leaving the cocktail party, where the husband, slightly flushed, had been the life of the party.

"John," she said, "did anyone ever tell you how fascinating, how romantic, and how handsome you are?"

"No," the man replied happily, looking at his wife, "I don't think anyone ever did?"

"Well," she snapped, "then where did you ever get the idea!!!"


----------



## sjc

The lion on the horse reminds me...
Does anyone else HATE horse drawn carriage rides?...my heart breaks. I know horses can pull a lot of weight...but still. The weight of the buggy, the driver the passengers, the hot heat or freezing cold (whichever the case may be)...just bothers me. I feel that if the poor horse were given a choice; pulling passengers in some park (or wherever) it would be the *last* place it would *choose* to be. Anyone else?
I also don't care for circuses for similar reasons; as previously discussed.


----------



## 911jason

Now that's what I call fishing... Amazing!

(Click image for full-size 1600x1200 which is great for wallpaper)


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> You've heard of a face only a mother could love? Here you go:


Doesn't me mum look well in this picture? Ha! Ha! Egad!


----------



## sjc

Brendan:  I've never been able to see the attraction of the whole ear stretching thing.  I know in some cultures (National Geographic) it is a status thing.  But here...in the US...I find no rhyme or reason.  Yet, the ear stretching, piercing and tattoos are so popular.  I just don't get it.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## intinst

Halloween costume 1


----------



## intinst

Halloween costume 2


----------



## intinst

Halloween costume 3


----------



## intinst

What a pretty red sign


----------



## intinst

Maybe this kind is OK


----------



## intinst

David Beckam is in Trou-ble!


----------



## intinst

I don't think red is my color


----------



## intinst

Musta not seen the sign.


----------



## intinst

Between this and the lottery, I should be just fine!


----------



## intinst

Better get some new protection.


----------



## intinst

This man comes to the Pearly Gates and is a little confused as to where to 
report to God to get a determination on Heaven or Hell. He sees one sign that says: 
"For Women" and then notices a sign that says: "For Men."

As he approaches the aisle for men, he sees one window with a sign: 
"For men who were dominated by women in life". The line of men standing in that line was very long.

Then he saw another sign that said :"For men who dominated women." 
He went to the second window and was the only one in the line.

At the window, God approached him and remarked, 
"Wow, I have not had a man stand in this line for over a hundred years - you must be a tough person."

"Well no," he replied, "My wife told me to stand here."


----------



## intinst

Dog Rules...


1. The dog is not allowed in the house.
2. Okay, the dog is allowed in the house, but only in certain rooms.
3. The dog is allowed in all rooms, but has to stay off the furniture.
4. The dog can get on the old furniture only.
5. Fine, the dog is allowed on all the furniture, but is not allowed to sleep with the humans on the bed.
6. Okay, the dog is allowed on the bed, but only by invitation.
7. The dog can sleep on the bed whenever he wants, but not under the covers.
8. The dog can sleep under the covers by invitation only
9. The dog can sleep under the covers every night.
10. Humans must ask permission to sleep under the covers with the dog.


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, ring the door bell.


----------



## intinst

Just when you think you have seen the dumbest thing in your life...


----------



## intinst

Where'd he come from?


----------



## intinst

Maybe just keep em comin'.


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst

Let me count the ways...


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Here he comes Again! Get Me out of Here!


----------



## intinst

Flexible


----------



## intinst

AND, They're Off!


----------



## intinst

Don't think he'll get a ribbon with this vault.


----------



## intinst

The story behind this joke:... There's this nutball who digs things out his back yard and sends the stuff 
he finds to the Smithsonian Institute, labeling them with scientific names, insisting that they are actual 
archeological finds. The really weird thing about these letters is that this guy really exists and does this in his spare time!

Paleoanthropology Division Smithsonian Institute 207 Pennsylvania Avenue Washington, DC 20078

Dear Sir:

Thank you for your latest submission to the Institute, labeled "211-D, layer seven, next to the clothesline post. Hominid skull."

We have given this specimen a careful and detailed examination, and regret to inform you that we disagree with your theory that it represents "conclusive proof of the presence of Early Man in Charleston County two million years ago. "Rather, it appears that what you have found is the head of a Barbie doll, of the variety one of our staff, who has small children, believes to be the "Malibu Barbie".

It is evident that you have given a great deal of thought to the analysis of this specimen, and you may be quite certain that those of us who are familiar with your prior work in the field were loathe to come to contradiction with your findings. However, we do feel that there are a number of physical attributes of the specimen which might have tipped you off to it's modern origin:


1. The material is molded plastic. Ancient hominid remains are typically fossilized bone.


2. The cranial capacity of the specimen is approximately 9 cubic centimeters, well below the threshold of even the earliest identified proto-hominids.


3. The dentition pattern evident on the "skull" is more consistent with the common domesticated dog than it is with the "ravenous man-eating Pliocene clams" you speculate roamed the wetlands during that time. This latter finding is certainly one of the most intriguing hypotheses you have submitted in your history with this institution, but the evidence seems to weigh rather heavily against it. Without going into too much detail, let us say that:

A. The specimen looks like the head of a Barbie doll that a dog has chewed on. B. Clams don't have teeth.

It is with feelings tinged with melancholy that we must deny your request to have the specimen carbon dated. This is partially due to the heavy load our lab must bear in it's normal operation, and partly due to carbon dating's notorious inaccuracy in fossils of recent geologic record. To the best of our knowledge, no Barbie dolls were produced prior to 1956 AD, and carbon dating is likely to produce wildly inaccurate results. Sadly, we must also deny your request that we approach the National Science Foundation's Phylogeny Department with the concept of assigning your specimen the scientific name "Australopithecus spiff-arino." Speaking personally, I, for one, fought tenaciously for the acceptance of your proposed taxonomy, but was ultimately voted down because the species name you selected was hyphenated, and didn't really sound like it might be Latin.

However, we gladly accept your generous donation of this fascinating specimen to the museum. While it is undoubtedly not a hominid fossil, it is, nonetheless, yet another riveting example of the great body of work you seem to accumulate here so effortlessly. You should know that our Director has reserved a special shelf in his own office for the display of the specimens you have previously submitted to the Institution, and the entire staff speculates daily on what you will happen upon next in your digs at the site you have discovered in your back yard. We eagerly anticipate your trip to our nation's capital that you proposed in your last letter, and several of us are pressing the Director to pay for it. We are particularly interested in hearing you expand on your theories surrounding the "trans-positating fillifitation of ferrous ions in a structural matrix" that makes the excellent juvenile Tyrannosaurus rex femur you recently discovered take on the deceptive appearance of a rusty 9-mm Sears Craftsman automotive crescent wrench.

Yours in Science,

Harvey Rowe Curator, Antiquities


----------



## intinst

Someone is going to have their laser pointer taken away from them.


----------



## intinst

Bob and his three golf buddies were out playing and were just starting on the back nine when 
Bob paused, looked down the fairway and began to sob uncontrollably.

The other three gathered around him and asked: Whats wrong? Bob looked down at his feet, 
sniffed and dried his eyes some, then apologized for his emotional outburst. Im sorry, 
I always get emotional at this hole - it holds very difficult memories for me.

One of his buddies asked: What happened? What could have gotten you so upset?

Bob stared silently off in the distance, then said in a low voice, 
This is where my wife and I were playing 12 years ago when she 
suddenly died of a heart attack; right at this very hole!

Oh my God, the other golfers said; That must have been horrible!

Horrible? You think it`s horrible? Bob cried in disbelief; It was worse than that!!!!

Every hole for the rest of the day, all the way back to the clubhouse it was hit the ball, drag Alice, hit the ball, drag Alice...


----------



## intinst

A friend just got back from a holiday ski trip to Utah with the kind of story that warms the cockles of anybody's heart. 
Conditions were perfect, 12 below, no feeling in the toes, basic numbness all over. The "Tell me when we're having fun" kind of day.

One of the women in the group complained to her husband that she was in dire need of a restroom.
He told her not to worry, that he was sure there was relief at the top of the lift in the form of a 
powder room for female skiers in distress. He was wrong, of course, and the pain did not go away.

If you've ever had nature hit its panic button in you, then you know That a temperature of 12 
below zero doesn't help matters. So with time running out, she weighed her options.

Her husband, picking up on the intensity of the pain, suggested that since she was wearing an all white ski outfit, 
she should go off in the woods. No one would ever notice, he assured her. The white will provide more than 
adequate camouflage. So she headed for the tree line, began disrobing and proceeded to do her thing.
If you've ever parked on the side of a slope, then you know there is a right way and a wrong way to set 
your skies so you don't move. Yup, you got it. She had the skies positioned the wrong way.

Steep slopes are not forgiving, even during embarrassing moments. Without any warning, the woman found
herself skiing backward, out of control racing through the trees, somehow missing all of them, and on to the slope. 
Her derriere and the reverse side were still bare, her pants down around her knees, and she was picking up speed 
all the while she continued on backwards, totally out-of-control, creating an unusual sight for the other skiers.

The woman skied, if you define that verb loosely, back under the lift, and finally collided violently with a pylon. 
The bad news was she broke her arm and was unable to pull up the ski pants. At long last her husband arrived, 
put an end to her nude show, then went to the base of the mountain and summoned the ski patrol, who transported her to a hospital.

In the emergency room she was regrouping when a man with a broken leg was put in a bed next to hers.

"So, how'd you break your leg?" She asked, making small talk.

"It was the darndest thing you ever saw," he said "I was riding up this ski lift and suddenly I couldn't believe my eyes. 
There was this crazy woman skiing backwards out of control down the mountain with her bare bottom hanging out. 
I leaned over to get a better look and I guess I didn't realize how far I'd moved. I fell out of the lift."

"So how'd you break your arm?"


----------



## 911jason

Oh wow Intinst... you're in rare form tonight!!! Not complaining, mind you. =)


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> Oh wow Intinst... you're in rare form tonight!!! Not complaining, mind you. =)





intinst said:


> Flexible


So's She!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Flexible





intinst said:


> So's She!


There is no need to gratuitously repost images.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Flexible





911jason said:


> There is no need to gratuitously repost images.


Tell them that over in the Hugh thread.


----------



## intinst

Good hands


----------



## intinst

OPERATIONAL EXCELLENCE?

Once upon a time, an American company and a Japanese company decided to have competitive 
boat race on the Bear River. Both teams practiced hard and long to reach their peak performance. 
On the big day, they both felt as ready as they could be.

The Japanese won by a mile! Afterwards the American Team became very discouraged by the losses 
and morale began to sag. Corporate management decided that the reason for the crushing defeat 
had to be found. A The "Continuous Improvement Team" was established to investigate the problem 
and to recommend appropriate corrective action.

THEIR CONCLUSION: The problem was that the Japanese Team had eight people rowing and one person 
steering, whereby the American Team had one person rowing and eight people steering.

The American Corporate Steering Committee immediately hired a consulting firm to do a 
study on the management structure. After some time and millions of dollars, the consulting 
firm concluded that too many people were steering and not were rowing.

To prevent losing to the Japanese again, the American Team's management structure was 
totally reorganized to three Steering Director, three Steering Managers, and two Steering 
Supervisors. Also a new performance system for the person rowing the boat was 
developed to give more incentive to work harder.

"We must give him empowerment and enrichment. That ought to do it."

The next year the Japanese won by two miles.

Humiliated, the American corporation laid off the rower to "cut costs, sold all of the paddles, 
canceled all capital investments for new equipment, halted development of a new canoe, 
gave a "Superior Performance" award to the consulting firm, and distributed the money 
saved as bonuses to the senior executives.


----------



## intinst

Many many years ago when I was twenty three, I got married to a widow who was pretty as could be. 
This widow had a grown-up daughter Who had hair of red. My father fell in love with her, And soon the two were wed.

This made my dad my son-in-law And changed my very life. My daughter was my mother, For she was my father's wife.

To complicate the matters worse, Although it brought me joy, I soon became the father Of a bouncing baby boy.

My little baby then became A brother-in-law to dad. And so became my uncle, Though it made me very sad.

For if he was my uncle, Then that also made him brother To the widow's grown-up daughter Who, of course, was my step-mother.

Father's wife then had a son, Who kept them on the run. And he became my grandson, For he was my daughter's son.

My wife is now my mother's mother And it makes me blue. Because, although she is my wife, She's my grandmother too.

If my wife is my grandmother, Then I am her grandchild. And every time I think of it, It simply drives me wild.

For now I have become The strangest case you ever saw. As the husband of my grandmother, I am my own grandpa!


----------



## intinst

¿ʎuunɟ ʞoo1 ʇsod sıɥʇ sǝop


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

You Stay Classy, Mom. I`m sure this is a very normal, 
decent well-adjusted family that will succeed in everything it does.


----------



## Tippy

intinst said:


> You Stay Classy, Mom. I`m sure this is a very normal,
> decent well-adjusted family that will succeed in everything it does.


That is one scary photo.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Tell them that over in the Hugh thread.


----------



## intinst

DO NOT pull his finger!


----------



## intinst

Poor bike!


----------



## intinst

Bad sense of "humor"


----------



## intinst

Beach Monkey has some smooth moves...


----------



## intinst

A fellow bought a new Mercedes and was out on the interstate for a nice evening drive. 
The top was down, the breeze was blowing through what was left of his hair and he decided to open her up.

As the needle jumped up to 80 mph he suddenly saw a flashing red and blue light behind him.

"There's no way they can catch a Mercedes," he thought to himself and opened her up further. 
His needle hit 90, 100, 110. Then the reality of the situation hit him.

"What the heck am I doing?" he thought and pulled over.

The cop came up to him, took his license without a word, and examined it and the car. 
Finally he came to the window looking steadily at the driver and said, 
"I've had a tough shift and this is my last pull over. I don't feel like more paperwork so i
f you can give me an excuse for your driving that I haven't heard before, you can go!"

The driver blinked only once while his brain scrambled for a reply. 
"Last week my wife ran off with a cop," he said, "and I was afraid you were trying to give her back!"

"Off you go," said the officer.


----------



## intinst

A young executive was leaving the office at 6pm when he found the CEO 
(Chief Executive Officer) standing in front of a shredder with a piece of paper in hand.

"Listen," said the CEO, "this is important, and my secretary has left. Can you make this thing work?"

"Certainly," said the young executive. He turned the machine on, inserted the paper, and pressed the start button.

"Excellent, excellent!" said the CEO as his paper disappeared inside the machine. "I just need one copy."


----------



## intinst

I'll have one of those...Shiners.


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## intinst

What in the world?


----------



## intinst

You need to always be sure you know what they are going to write on the cake.


----------



## intinst

Now that's something you don't see everyday, Sparkling


Spoiler



Boobs


!


----------



## intinst

OK...?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Grass is dumb?


----------



## intinst

Could get a lot more cars in the lot that way.


----------



## intinst

Show Off!


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

OK...my vote was for the Mercedes and the Police Officer joke...lol.  I even read it to DH.


----------



## intinst

The US Standard railroad gauge (distance between the rails) is 4 feet, 8.5 inches. That's an exceedingly odd number. 
Why was that gauge used? Because that's the way they built them in England, and the US railroads were built by 
English expatriates. Why did the English people build them like that? Because the first rail lines were built by the 
same people who built the pre-railroad tramways, and that's the gauge they used.

Why did "they" use that gauge then? Because the people who built the tramways used the same jigs and tools that 
they used for building wagons, which used that wheel spacing. Okay! Why did the wagons use that odd wheel spacing? 
Well, if they tried to use any other spacing the wagons would break on some of the old, long distance roads, because 
that's the spacing of the old wheel ruts.

So who built these old rutted roads? The first long distance roads in Europe were built by Imperial Rome for the benefit 
of their legions. The roads have been used ever since. And the ruts? The initial ruts, which everyone else had to match 
for fear of destroying their wagons, were first made by Roman war chariots. Since the chariots were made for or by 
Imperial Rome they were all alike in the matter of wheel spacing.

Thus, we have the answer to the original questions. The United State standard railroad gauge of 4 feet, 8.5 inches derives 
from the original specification for an Imperial Roman army war chariot.

Specs and Bureaucracies live forever. So, the next time you are handed a specification and wonder what horse's ass came up 
with it, you may be exactly right. Because the Imperial Roman chariots were made to be just wide enough to accommodate 
the back-ends of two war horses


----------



## intinst

To make things easier for all of us, please notice this Important Notice About Notices...

You may have noticed the increased number of notices for you to notice. We notice that 
some of our notices have been noticed. On the other hand, some of our notices have not 
been noticed. This is very noticeable. It is noticed that the responses to the notices have 
been noticeably unnoticeable. This notice is to remind you to notice the notices and respond 
to the Notices because we do not want the noticed to go unnoticed.


----------



## intinst

Is it because they were caught that they are idiots?


----------



## intinst

They all are!


----------



## intinst

This makes perfect sense...to a bureaucrat.


----------



## intinst

See My Smile?


----------



## intinst

Don't come near MY nails with that "set!"


----------



## intinst

Taking her where? Or How?


----------



## intinst

I am glad that this would not happen on this forum, there might be some snicking behind a hand, but everything posted to help someone is positive. Well, there is some kidding between the members who have been posting a while, but you know what I mean. KindleBoards Rocks!


----------



## intinst

HOW did they get it up there?!


----------



## intinst

Very early years


----------



## intinst

Zip is not very PC, is he?


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world.


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 2


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 3


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 4


----------



## intinst

Gentlemen: I have been riding trains daily for the last two years,
and the service on your line seems to be getting worse every day. I
am tired of standing in the aisle all the time on a 14-mile trip. I
think the transportation system is worse than that enjoyed by people
2,000 years ago. Yours truly, A Commuter

Dear Sir: We received your letter with
reference to the shortcomings of our service and believe you are
somewhat confused in your history. The only mode of transportation
2,000 years ago was by foot. Sincerely, The Railroad 

Gentlemen:
I am in receipt of your letter, and I think you are the ones who are
confused in your history. If you will refer to the Bible, Book of
David, 9th Chapter, you will find that Balaam rode to town on his
ass. That, gentlemen, is something I have not been able to do on
your train in the last two years.

Your truly, A Commuter


----------



## intinst

*Every nation has to write a book about the Elephant:*

The French book - The Sex Life of the Elephant or: 1000 ways to cook Elephant.

The English book - Elephants I have shot on Safari.

The Welsh book - The Elephant and its influence on Welsh language and culture or: Oes ysgol tocynnau eleffant llanfairpwll nhadau coeden.

The American book - How to Make Bigger And Better Elephants.

The Japanese book - How to Make Smaller And Cheaper Elephants.

The Greek book - How to Sell Elephants for a Lot of Money.

The Finnish book - What Do Elephants Think about Finnish People.

The German book - A Short Introduction to Elephants, Vol 1-
6.

The Icelandic book - Defrosting an Elephant.

The Swiss book - Switzerland: The Country Through Which Hannibal Went With His Elephants.

The Canadian book - Elephants: A Federal or State Issue?

The Swedish book - How to reduce your taxes with an elephant.


----------



## intinst

*The Laws of Work...*

The first 90% of project takes 90% of the time, the last 10% takes the other 90% of the time.

If at first you don't succeed, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it.

The more crap you put up with, the more crap you are going to get.

Keep your boss's boss off your boss's back.

If you can't get your work done in the first 24 hours, work nights.

A pat on the back is only a few centimeters from a kick in the butt.

Don't be irreplaceable, if you can't be replaced, you can't be promoted.

It doesn't matter what you do, it only matters what you say you've done and what you're going to do.

After any salary raise, you will have less money at the end of the month than you did before.

You can go anywhere you want if you look serious and carry a clipboard.

Eat one live toad the first thing in the morning and nothing worse will happen to you the rest of the day.

When the bosses talk about improving productivity, they are never talking about themselves.

There will always be beer cans rolling on the floor of your car when the boss asks for a ride home from the office.

Everything can be filed under "miscellaneous."

Never delay the ending of a meeting or the beginning of a cocktail hour.

To err is human, to forgive is not our policy.

Anyone can do any amount of work provided it isn't the work he/she is supposed to be doing.

Important letters that contain no errors will develop errors in the mail.

If you are good, you will be assigned all the work. If you are really good, you will get out of it.

You are always doing something marginal when the boss drops by your desk.

People who go to conferences are the ones who shouldn't.

If it wasn't for the last minute, nothing would get done.

At work, the authority of a person is inversely proportional to the number of pens that person is carrying.

When you don't know what to do, walk fast and look worried.

Following the rules will not get the job done.

Getting the job done is no excuse for not following the rules.

When confronted by a difficult problem you can solve it more easily by reducing it to the question, "How would the Lone Ranger handle this?"

No matter how much you do, you never do enough.

The last person that quit or was fired will be held responsible for everything that goes wrong.


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 5


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 6


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 7


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 8


----------



## intinst

We have all been through job interviews, and we have spent most of the time thinking of what not to do that might make us look bad. 
Some job applicants however go light years beyond this. What follows is a survey of top personnel executives of 100 major American corporations who were asked for stories of unusual behavior by job applicants. What follows is an unbelievable list of what we can only call "the lowlights."

1. Said he was so well qualified that if he didn't get the job, it would show that the company's management was incompetent.

2. Stretched out on the floor to fill out the job application.

3. Brought her large dog to the interview.

4. Chewed bubble gum and constantly blew bubbles.

5. Candidate kept giggling through a serious interview.

6. She wore a Walkman and said she could listen to me and the music at the same time.

7. Bald candidate abruptly excused himself. Returned a few minutes later wearing a hairpiece.

8. Applicant challenged interviewer to arm wrestle.

9. Asked to see interviewer's resume to see if the personnel executive was qualified to judge the candidate.

10. Announced she hadn't had lunch and proceeded to eat a hamburger and french fries during the interview.

11. Without saying a word, candidate stood up and walked out during the middle of an interview.

12. Man wore jogging suit to interview for position as vice president of finance.

13. Said if he were hired, he would demonstrate his loyalty by having the corporate logo tattooed on his forearm.

14. Interrupted to phone his therapist for advice on answering specific interview questions.

15. Wouldn't get out of the chair until I would hire him. I had to call the police.

16. When I asked him about his hobbies, he stood up and started tap dancing around my office.

17. Had a little pinball game and challenged me to play with him.

18. Bounced up and down on my carpet and told me I must be highly thought of 
by the company because I was given such a thick carpet.

19. Took the brush out of my purse and brushed his hair and then left.

20. Pulled out a Polaroid camera and snapped a flash picture of me. 
Said he collected photos of everyone who interviewed him.

21. Candidate asked me if I would put on a suit jacket to ensure that the offer was formal.

22. Said he wasn't interested because the position paid too much.

23. While I was on a long distance phone call, the applicant took out a copy of Penthouse 
and looked through the photos only, stopping longest at the centerfold.

24. During the interview, an alarm clock went off from the candidate's briefcase. 
He took it out, shut it off, apologized andsaid he had to leave for another interview.

25. A telephone call came in for the job applicant during the interview. It was his wife. 
His side of the conversation went like this: 'Which company? When do I start? 
What's the salary?' I said, "I assume you're not interested in conducting the interview any further". 
He promptly responded, "I am as long as you will pay me more". I didn't hire him, but later found 
out there was no job offer. It was a scam to get a higher offer.

26. The applicant came in wearing only one shoe. She explained that the other shoe was stolen off her foot on the bus.

27. His attache case opened when he picked it up and the contents spilled, revealing ladies' undergarments, assorted make-up and perfume.

28. He came to the interview with a moped and left it in the reception area. He didn't want it to get stolen, 
and stated that he would require indoor parking for the moped.

29. He took off his shoe and sock, applying medicated foot powder and dusted it on the foot and in the shoe. 
While he was putting back on the shoe and sock, he mentioned that he had to use the powder 
four times a day and this was the time.

30. Candidate said he really didn't want the job, but the unemployment office needed proof that he was looking for one.

31. He whistled when the interviewer was talking.

32. Asked who the lovely babe was, pointing to the picture on my desk. When I said it was my wife, 
he asked if she was home now and wanted my phone number. I called security.

33. She threw up on my desk and immediately starting asking questions about the job as if nothing happened.

34. Pointing to a black case he carried into my office, he said that if he was not hired, the bomb would go off. 
Disbelieving, I began to state why he would never be hired and that I was going to call the police. 
He then reached down to the case, flipped a switch and ran. No one was injured, but I needed to get a new desk.

and topping the list....


35. Asked if I wanted some cocaine before starting the interview.


----------



## intinst

A man and a beautiful woman were having dinner in a fine restaurant. 
Their waitress, taking another order at a table a few steps away, suddenly noticed that 
the man was slowing sliding down his chair and under the table, but the woman acted 
unconcerned. The waitress watched as the man slid all the way down his chair and out of sight under the table.

Still, the woman dining across from him appeared calm and unruffled, 
apparently unaware that her dining companion had disappeared.

After the waitress finished taking the order, she came over to the table and said to the woman, 
"Pardon me, ma'am, but I think your husband just slid under the table."

The woman calmly looked up at her and replied, "No he didn't. He just walked in the door."


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 9


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 10


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 11


----------



## intinst

Billboards sure are different around the world. part 12


----------



## intinst

I knew there was something


----------



## intinst

Hope the software is better than their ads.


----------



## intinst

Well, no one carries a lighter anymore.


----------



## intinst

Bath water makes us a little psycho.


----------



## intinst

Likes her milk fresh.


----------



## intinst

pretty pic


----------



## intinst

If only there was something he could wear on his head to block the sun's glare...


----------



## intinst

Nice...The chopper is OK, too.


----------



## intinst

I like the scenery.


----------



## sjc

That job interview piece was crazy!!


----------



## intinst

Is he checking out the front end or the rear end?


----------



## intinst

Squirrels + caffeine = OH NO!


----------



## intinst

Fashionable footwear?


----------



## intinst

More fashionable footwear


----------



## intinst

More fashionable footwear


----------



## intinst

The last of the fashionable footwear


----------



## intinst

So tall and thin!


----------



## intinst

How to get your front end loader into position to empty a rail car:


----------



## intinst

A short film titled"Pandora's Box"


----------



## intinst

I ain't buyin' it!


----------



## sjc

Those shoes with the rats and the feet were disgusting...eeeewww.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Those shoes with the rats and the feet were disgusting...eeeewww.


Come on, sjc, where's your sense of Haute Couture?


----------



## sjc

I lost it between the toe jam.


----------



## intinst

Good point, I really thought they were very ugly feet,  in addition to being very ugly shoes.


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part 1:






















(Here we go with the ugly feet again!)


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part2:


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part 3:


----------



## intinst

*To market, to market, to buy a fat pig.
Home again,home again, Vroom Vroom jiggity jig.*


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part 4:


----------



## 911jason

*Canine Club Med?*


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part 5:


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now?


----------



## 911jason

*...on the road again!*


----------



## intinst

How I ended up with my dogs.


----------



## intinst

Very interesting guitars, part 6:


----------



## intinst

Maybe you should look up at it from the ground, before you finish


----------



## intinst

Some things just don't wok for back to school sales.


----------



## intinst

The attituce that keeps casinos in business.


----------



## intinst

Just a little further walk to the phone to call a tow truck, now


----------



## intinst

Nice hair!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Two, so no waiting!


----------



## intinst

Now, that's what I call a general store!


----------



## intinst

I'm Confused! I'd stop and ask directions, 
but i don't think they know, either!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that's a good reason.


----------



## intinst

I wonder why they don't want us to see to the right?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Now you know


----------



## intinst

We are in so much trouble!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, tell me. I'm all ears!


----------



## intinst

some women's dream of the perfect male:


----------



## intinst

I guess I need better locks


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What do you think, ladies?


----------



## intinst

Been hot here today!


----------



## intinst

Kids won't believe that one any more than the birds and bees one


----------



## intinst

I hate it!


----------



## intinst

oddball ads


----------



## intinst

Keep in the back of your mind while you are here:


----------



## intinst

You did close the window down stairs, didn't you? I thought you did!


----------



## intinst

some days you can feel one coming on!


----------



## intinst

You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes, 
you just might find, you get what you need!


----------



## intinst

They loved her, but there were signs...


----------



## intinst

I HATE when this happens!


----------



## intinst

Show offs


----------



## intinst

embarrassed bowling ball


----------



## intinst

Beautifull old "Study" pickup!


----------



## intinst

I think it's time we bring in professionals to clean the pool.


----------



## intinst

Got on the brakes a little hard that time, I think I heard the load shift,


----------



## intinst

Can I keep them?


----------



## intinst

funny truck trailer paint jobs:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## 911jason

*HOT & SPICY* Pringles?! Where do I get those?!??!?!


----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much.


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> *HOT & SPICY* Pringles?! Where do I get those?!??!?!


May want to be careful with those, you saw the truck.


----------



## intinst

Editor had fun with that headline.


----------



## intinst

Someone's insurance is going up


----------



## intinst

Here, too.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Death from above!


----------



## intinst

Ah,What?


----------



## intinst

Rated "D", for dumb


----------



## intinst

I'd be at the school and we'd reach an understanding, alright!


----------



## intinst

I don't want to see!


----------



## intinst

I wonder if she gets a discount for mopping the floor?


----------



## intinst

Go get on the computer for a while.


----------



## intinst

Huh, a flying car, what was I saying?


----------



## intinst

So oranges OK?


----------



## intinst

Don't see that everyday.


----------



## intinst

Yep, mus b


----------



## intinst

Didn't know they sold these, especially in the portable version.


----------



## intinst

Thunk!


----------



## intinst

I think I'll pass


----------



## intinst

Recreation area, huh?


----------



## intinst

total lack of imagination


----------



## intinst

oopsy!


----------



## intinst

Words to live by.


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> oopsy!


LMAO.


----------



## Susan in VA

911jason said:


> *HOT & SPICY* Pringles?! Where do I get those?!??!?!


Maybe it's a regional thing, but the supermarkets here carry them..


----------



## intinst

Me and my homie


----------



## intinst

I don't want to be the indian again


----------



## intinst

That's right! Take pride in your work


----------



## sjc

The "Dad how was I born?" one was hilarious...but the botched store robbery took the cake.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> What do you think, ladies?


*I thought some of you ladies might comment on this one...No?*


----------



## intinst

*¿,uıop ɐɥɔʇɐɥʍ*


----------



## intinst

Been there, done that.


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo:


----------



## intinst

Pugs do "sad eyes" as good as any dog.


----------



## intinst

Poke, Poke.


----------



## intinst

Nice Costumes


----------



## intinst

I hurried so as not to be late.


----------



## intinst

Rent a truck!


----------



## intinst

This one will be longer than most.


----------



## intinst

Won't they be surprised when they return to the plane?


----------



## intinst

Actual town name here in AR!


----------



## intinst

Needing a new pair of shoes?


----------



## intinst

How about just one?


----------



## intinst

Why lawyers should have dogs:


----------



## intinst

Run, run! Cats got tanks!


----------



## intinst

ought to be a good game!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Points off for spelling








*Looks like some REbuilding going to happen!*


----------



## intinst

Now this is different!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Ann in Arlington

The anvil thing would have been much better if it had landed on the truck.

Wonder when Mythbusters will try it?  They'll have a high speed camera.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> *I thought some of you ladies might comment on this one...No?*


We're too busy preparing for hibernation...


----------



## 911jason

I showed the bear one to my wife and she got quite a kick out of it. I'm glad you post alot Intinst, because you're my defense when my wife asks if I'm online with all my girlfriends again!!!


----------



## intinst

?What is he?


----------



## intinst

Scary valentine


----------



## intinst

Just bad luck, I guess.


----------



## intinst

No matter how busy you are, sometimes you have to stop and smell the flowers.


----------



## intinst

Hit pretty hard


----------



## intinst

Two companies logos through the years








Which one is chasing?


----------



## intinst

Better give him everything, this looks legitimate.


----------



## intinst

Just who you would want at your 5 year-old's birthday party


----------



## intinst

Peek a boo!


----------



## intinst

One way to meet a baseball player


----------



## intinst

Do not be concerned. I will save you from the dangerous 
looking object on the floor by using some of my best dance moves!


----------



## intinst

Hey you! Those are my shoes!


----------



## intinst

I am tired of rain, but at least it isn't snow!


----------



## intinst

Great wildlife picture, oh there's a bat in it as well.


----------



## intinst

Now you know why that "No Parking"" sign was there


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, rub my belly! I dare ya!


----------



## intinst

Pillow for the lonely


----------



## intinst

No, you can't have it back It's Mine!


----------



## sjc

lol...to all.  Anvil would have been funnier if it did land on the truck.  My fav...stop and smell the flowers.

WELL GOODBYE FOR NOW...the shipping box just arrived for my computer return.  I will miss everyone and this thread.  Help Intinst out.  Stay safe.


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, whaddayaknow, there is a pool in the picture.


----------



## intinst

OK, I'm ready for you to turn the page now.


----------



## intinst

Hey, can'tcha read? Sign say this is a penguins only beach party!


----------



## intinst

Definitely not the stairway to heaven


----------



## intinst

Sure looks like one!


----------



## intinst

I'll bet they do!


----------



## intinst

Working on their swing


----------



## intinst

Knew I shuld have brought my Tom-Tom.


----------



## intinst

By order of the pool association.


----------



## intinst

Different kind of grocery list.


----------



## intinst

McGyver gas mask


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a beer can!


----------



## intinst

Please?


----------



## intinst

We can try it out on the way home!


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> Great wildlife picture, oh there's a bat in it as well.


Eww, I hate bats.


----------



## 911jason

kevindorsey said:


> Eww, I hate bats.


What bat?


----------



## 911jason

*Squirrel Spa?*


----------



## 911jason

*Don't you just hate it when your boss checks up on you?!*


----------



## 911jason

*This is why your dog should be seatbelted in the car!*


----------



## 911jason

*Mom!!! Billy won't let me take a showerrrrr.*


----------



## intinst

When vampires get old


----------



## intinst

one too many


----------



## intinst

There you are!


----------



## intinst

I was afraid to post this in the Hugh thread.


----------



## intinst

gummy bear chandelier


----------



## intinst

I know this is somewhat political, but I just think 
the picture is good, not choosing sides in the debate.


----------



## intinst

Always liked pool...


----------



## intinst

Interesting business plan, Wonder if they do coffin/bookcases?


----------



## intinst

*Finally happened*


----------



## intinst

You know it when you see it


----------



## intinst

Getting a little picky, aren't we?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, that's a GREAT sign. . . .it gets your attention. . . which means you're likely to see it, have a quick chuckle, and Slow Down.  Which, I dare say, is what they want.

Pretty good idea, really.


----------



## intinst

Your message is important to us...


----------



## intinst

The truth behind Mary Poppins


----------



## intinst

Never understood this advertising campaign.


----------



## intinst

The "Real" Vampire.


----------



## intinst

Is not addiction


----------



## intinst

Yes.


----------



## intinst

Nothin,' jus' chillin'


----------



## intinst

Lets Go Hang Out


----------



## intinst

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## intinst

Cute as it gets!


----------



## intinst

Vampire Cows?


----------



## intinst

Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

I think this picture brings to light just how scary marine salvage can be. 
It's taken from the aft end of a tugboat trying to establish a tow line 
with a large tanker in rough seas. Wow!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Never understood this advertising campaign.


I SO agree. . . . that guy is disturbing and kinda creepy. . . actively kept me _away_ from Burger King!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

<


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> I think this picture brings to light just how scary marine salvage can be.
> It's taken from the aft end of a tugboat trying to establish a tow line
> with a large tanker in rough seas. Wow!


You're right, that picture is *INTENSE* intinst!


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Right?


----------



## intinst

Modern version


----------



## intinst

Make My Day


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind!


----------



## intinst

Oh, yummy!


----------



## intinst

Telling it like it is.


----------



## intinst

An honest dealer?


----------



## intinst

scary, if true.


----------



## intinst

*Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!*


----------



## intinst

Gotcha!


----------



## intinst

See anything you like?


----------



## intinst

When you hear the growl, it's already too late.


----------



## intinst

VERY lucky truck driver


----------



## intinst

Including this one?


----------



## intinst

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## intinst

Why, thank you.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Brief and to the point


----------



## intinst

Not PC


----------



## intinst

Oh No!


----------



## intinst

Really, noticed that huh?


----------



## intinst

It must be a hit!


----------



## intinst

Different combination of shops


----------



## intinst

Better you believe


----------



## intinst

Family Feud


----------



## intinst

You have been warned.


----------



## intinst

Bigots?


----------



## intinst

Pedestrians too!


----------



## intinst

Good question!


----------



## intinst

Well?


----------



## intinst

Huh Dave, why?


----------



## intinst

Or Sean Connery?


----------



## intinst

I didn't realize he was a lefty.


----------



## intinst

It's only cheating if you don't get away with it.


----------



## intinst

Where did we go wrong?


----------



## intinst

This brings up so many questions.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't this sound delicious?


----------



## intinst

No Kidding?


----------



## intinst

Angry Braut


----------



## intinst

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## intinst

What a lovely, big, pair of...Sunglasses. What did you think I was talking about?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Very classy lady


----------



## intinst

Who's a cute little lizard now?


----------



## intinst

Not a one


----------



## intinst

Come over to the dark side of gaming


----------



## intinst

Posing naked like that! Oh wait, he's a frog, they're supposed to be.


----------



## crebel

You were busy in the late/early hours intinst!  Thanks for the Clint Eastwood to "Make My Day" - every bit as good as Hugh!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> You were busy in the late/early hours intinst! Thanks for the Clint Eastwood to "Make My Day" - every bit as good as Hugh!


Wee Morning hours are usually when I am most active, I get off work and not ready to sleep, so catch up on my KindleBoard posts. And guys like Dirty Harry as well.


----------



## intinst

New form of body armor.


----------



## intinst

Happy, happy, joy, joy!


----------



## intinst

Diversifying


----------



## intinst

At least with most guys. Very distracting in poker games, as well.


----------



## intinst

You have to be tall, thin and good looking to be successful in show business...NOT!


----------



## intinst

Now you're talking! I pity the fools!


----------



## intinst

See? Right there!


----------



## intinst

The devil went down to...MTV?


----------



## intinst

Amen, brother! Amen!


----------



## intinst

A frog and a pig, who'da thunk it?


----------



## intinst

Making a living with multiple personalities.


----------



## intinst

recently picked a new primary care physician. After two visits and
exhaustive lab tests, he said I was doing "fairly well" for my age. A
little concerned about that comment, I couldn't resist asking him, "Do
you think I'll live to be 80?"

He asked, "Well, do you smoke tobacco or drink beer/wine?"

"Oh no," I replied. "I've never done either."

Then he asked, "Do you eat rib-eye steaks and barbecued ribs?"

I said "No, I've heard that all red meat is very unhealthy!"

"Do you spend a lot of time in the sun, like playing golf, sailing,
ballooning, or rock climbing ?"

"No, I don't," I said.

He said, "Do you gamble, drive fast cars, or sexually fool around?"

"No," I said. "I've never done any of those things."

He looked at me and said, "Then why do you give a


Spoiler



damn


 if you live to be
80?"


----------



## intinst

Deep thoughts
What hair color do they put on the drivers license of bald men?

How come abbreviated is such a long word?

Never take life too seriously. Nobody gets out alive, anyway.

How much deeper would the oceans be without sponges?

What do they call a coffee break at the Lipton Tea Company?

If a parsley farmer is sued, can they garnish his wages?

How come you press harder on a remote control 
when you know the batteries are dead?


----------



## intinst

The Hunter


An 80-year old man was having his annual checkup and the doctor asked him how he was feeling. 
"I've never been better!" he boasted. "I've got an eighteen year old bride who's pregnant and 
having my child! What do you think about that?"

The doctor considered this for a moment, then said, "Let me tell you a story. 
I knew a guy who was an avid hunter. He never missed a season. But one day, 
he went out in a bit of a hurry, and he accidentally grabbed his umbrella instead of his gun."

The doctor continued, "So he was in the woods, and suddenly a grizzly bear appeared 
in front of him! He raised up his umbrella, pointed it at the bear and squeezed the handle."

"And do you know what happened?" the doctor queried.

Dumbfounded, the old man replied, "No."

The doctor continued, "The bear dropped dead in front of him!"

"That's impossible!" exclaimed the old man. "Someone else must have shot that bear."

"That's kind of what I'm getting at," replied the doctor.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Yeah Sean, You're right.


----------



## intinst

Murphy's Flight Laws


No flight ever leaves on time unless you are running late and need the delay to make the flight.

If you are running late for a flight, it will depart from the farthest gate in the terminal.

If you arrive very early for a flight, it inevitably will be delayed.

Flights never leave from Gate #1 at any terminal in the world.

If you must work on your flight, you will experience turbulence 
just as soon as you touch pen to paper.

If you are assigned a middle seat, you can determine who has the seats on 
the aisle and the window while you are still in the boarding area. 
Just look for the two largest passengers.

Only passengers seated in window seats ever have to get up to go to the washroom.

The crying baby on board your flight is always seated next to you.

The best-looking woman on your flight is never seated next to you.

The less carry-on luggage space available on an aircraft, 
the more carry-on luggage passengers will bring aboard


----------



## intinst

Two elderly gentlemen from a retirement center were sitting on a bench 
under a tree when one turns to the other and says: "John, I'm 83 years 
old now and I'm just full of aches and pains. I know you're about my age.
How do you feel?"

John says, "I feel just like a newborn baby."

"Really!? Like a newborn baby!?"

"Yep. No hair, no teeth, and I think I just pooped my pants."


----------



## intinst

the drive thru window is now open


----------



## intinst

Taking camouflage to extremes.


----------



## intinst

"Everyone going to the second floor, 
please exit from the front of the bus"


----------



## intinst

Is the backpack to carry scooped poop?


----------



## intinst

Must be the designated *BAD* driver!


----------



## intinst

Speeding


A man was speeding down the highway, feeling secure in a group of cars all 
traveling at the same speed. However, as they passed a speed trap, he got 
nailed with an infrared speed detector and was pulled over.

The officer handed him the citation, received his signature and was about to walk 
away when the man asked, "Officer, I know I was speeding, but I don't think it's 
fair - there were plenty of other cars around me who were going just as fast, 
so why did I get the ticket?"

"Ever go fishing?" the policeman suddenly asked the man.

"Um, yeah..." the startled man replied.

The officer grinned and added, "Did you ever catch all the fish?"


----------



## intinst

One of the perks he lost was the company car...


----------



## intinst

Unless you feel lucky and are real fast.


----------



## intinst

Wrong catch of the day


----------



## intinst

Do cows get carsick?


----------



## intinst

Just park anywhere, there's lots of room.


----------



## intinst

Wandering Dog


An old, tired-looking dog wandered into the yard. I could tell from his 
collar and well-fed belly that he had a home.

He followed me into the house, down the hall, and fell asleep on the couch. 
An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out. The next day he was back, 
resumed his position on the couch and slept for an hour. This continued for 
several weeks. Curious, I pinned a note to his collar: 
'Every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap.'

The next day he arrived with a different note pinned to his collar: 
'He lives in a home with four children -- he's trying to catch up on his sleep. 
Can I come with him tomorrow?'


----------



## intinst

Someone got caught doing something wrong


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Theft advert


----------



## intinst

Oh sure it's safe. We drive over it every day. Haven't fallen yet!


----------



## intinst

unsecured bike


----------



## 911jason

*This one takes a minute... just stare at the dot.*


----------



## 911jason

The weird thing about that last one is the image stays in color until your eye leaves the dot... crazy!


----------



## intinst

Investment


An artist asked the gallery owner if there had been any interest in his paintings on display at that time.

"I have good news and bad news," the owner replied. "The good news is that a gentleman 
inquired about your work and wondered if it would appreciate in value after your death. 
When I told him it would, he bought all 15 of your paintings."

"That's wonderful," the artist exclaimed. "What's the bad news?"

"The guy was your doctor."


----------



## intinst

Isn't that helpful and thoughtful?


----------



## intinst

Romeo dog


----------



## intinst

Surprise visitor


----------



## intinst

unfortunate or insensitive positioning


----------



## intinst

Bad engineering


----------



## intinst

Picked the wrong time to cross that bridge


----------



## intinst

A man was telling his neighbor, "I just bought a new hearing aid. 
It cost me four thousand dollars, but it's state of the art. It's perfect."

"Really," answered the neighbor . "What kind is it?"

"Twelve thirty."


----------



## intinst

A vampire bat came flapping in from the night covered in fresh blood 
and parked himself on the roof of the cave to get some sleep.

Pretty soon all the other bats smelt the blood and began hassling him 
about where he got it. He told them to go away and let him get some sleep. 
However, the bats persisted until finally he gave in.

"OK, follow me," he said and flew out of the cave with hundreds of bats behind him. 
Down through a valley they went, across a river and into a forest full of trees. 
Finally he slowed down and all the other bats excitedly milled around him.

"Now, do you see that tree over there?" he asked.

"Yes, yes, yes!" the bats all screamed in a hungry frenzy.

"Good," said the first bat tiredly, "Because I didn't!"


----------



## intinst

You know, when a cactus falls on your car and crushes it, 
you just don't have anything but bad luck going.


----------



## intinst

Better than good English and bad food!


----------



## intinst

Looks like fun


----------



## intinst

Too much!


----------



## intinst

So Keep your head down!


----------



## intinst

A poodle and a collie were walking down the street. The poodle turned to the 
collie and complained, "My life is a mess. My owner is mean, my girlfriend 
is having an affair with a German shepherd, and I'm nervous as a cat."
"Why don't you go see a psychiatrist?" asked the collie.
"I can't," replied the poodle. "I'm not allowed on the couch."


----------



## intinst

Walking up to a department store's fabric counter, the pretty girl said, 
"I would like to buy this material for a new dress. How much does it cost?" 
"Only one kiss per yard," replied the male clerk with a smirk. 
"That's fine," said the girl. "I'll take ten yards." With expectation and anticipation 
written all over his face, the clerk quickly measured out the cloth, 
wrapped it up, then teasingly held it out.

The girl snapped up the package, pointed to the older woman standing beside her, and smiled, "Grandma will pay the bill."


----------



## intinst

Part time moving van?


----------



## intinst

That'll take a while to scrape.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look that cold out.


----------



## intinst

What exactly are you trying to win here?


----------



## intinst

Can't be too careful, there are thieves around here.


----------



## intinst

Being a little discriminatory here aren't we?


----------



## intinst

So what happened to the person who took this picture?


----------



## intinst

Spot saving a spot


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> It's only cheating if you don't get away with it.


That has to be one of the best movie scenes ever....


----------



## intinst

I have read that originally, Harrison Ford was to fight with the swordsman for a while before ending the fight. When the day for that scene arrived , he was very ill, but they needed to film to avoid falling behind schedule. The director changed the script to just shooting him, and made it a classic of film history.


----------



## intinst

This guy walks into a bar wearing a Lion jersey and carrying a little dog that also has a 
Lion jersey on with a little Lions helmet too. The guy says to the bartender, 
"Can my dog and I watch the Lions game here? My TV at home broke 
and my dog and I want to see the game."

The bartender replies, normally, dogs in the bar would not be allowed, 
but it is not terribly busy in here, so you and the dog can have a seat at 
the end of the bar. But, if there is any trouble with you or the 
dog, I'll have to ask you to leave.

The guy agrees and he and his dog start watching the game. 
Pretty soon the Lions kick a field goal and the little dog jumps on 
the bar and walks down the bar and gives everyone a high five.

The bartender says, "Hey, that's cool! What does he do for a touch down?"

The guy answers, "I don't know, I've only had him for 3 years."


----------



## intinst

No Kidding


Reaching the end of a job interview, the Human Resources Person asked a young 
Engineer fresh out of MIT, "And what starting salary were you looking for?"

The Engineer said, "In the neighborhood of $125,000 a year, depending on the benefits package."

The interviewer said, "Well, what would you say to a package of 5-weeks vacation, 
14 paid holidays, full medical and dental, company matching retirement fund to 50% 
of salary, and a company car leased every 2 years say, a red Corvette?"

The Engineer sat up straight and said, "Wow! Are you kidding?"

And the interviewer replied, "Yeah, but you started it."


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a threat.


----------



## intinst

Technical advance?


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

Never to old to wonder


----------



## intinst

Pool Car


----------



## intinst

Brand new used, huh?


----------



## intinst

Monkeys don't like that


----------



## intinst

I wonder why no one is buying any of our merchandise?


----------



## intinst

A little help, please?


----------



## intinst

Faux ipod


----------



## intinst

True Optimist


----------



## intinst

Quite the unique bicycle


----------



## intinst

Quite the little scam


----------



## intinst

You should always fall carefully


----------



## intinst

At a nursing home a group of seniors were sitting around talking about all their ailments. 
"My arms have gotten so weak I can hardly lift this cup of coffee," said one.

"Yes, I know," said another. "My cataracts are so bad I can't even see my coffee."

"I couldn't even mark an 'X' at election time, my hands are so crippled," volunteered a third.

"What? Speak up! What? I can't hear you! said a fourth.

"I can't turn my head because of the arthritis in my neck," 
said a fifth, to which several nodded weakly in agreement.

"My blood pressure pills make me so dizzy I can hardly walk!" exclaimed another.

"I forget where I am, and where I'm going," said an elderly gent.

"I guess that's the price we pay for getting old," winced an old man as he slowly shook his head. 
The others nodded in agreement.

"Well, count your blessings," said one woman cheerfully, "thankfully, we can all still drive."


----------



## intinst

A passenger in a taxi tapped the driver on the shoulder to ask him something. 
The driver screamed, lost control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the 
curb and stopped just inches from a large plate glass window. For a few moments 
everything was silent in the cab, then the driver said, 
"Please, don't ever do that again. You scared the daylights out of me."

The passenger, who was also frightened, apologized and said he didn't realize 
that a tap on the shoulder could frighten him so much, to which the driver 
replied, "I'm sorry, it's really not your fault at all. Today is my first day driving a cab, 
I have been driving a hearse for the last 25 years."


----------



## intinst

Super Hero retirement home


----------



## intinst

Egg Couch


----------



## intinst

Put them out, Now!


----------



## intinst

Brooklyn, a whole nother country


----------



## intinst

This doesn't quite right


----------



## intinst

Park at your own risk


----------



## intinst

What goes around, comes around


----------



## intinst

You don't think this is how swine flu started, do you?


----------



## intinst

Soy? what does soy have to do with anything? Oh, now I get it.


----------



## intinst

French Kissing instructor. Line forms on the right.


----------



## intinst

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the 
ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht frist and lsat ltteer is at the 
rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed ervey lteter by itslef but the wrod as a wlohe


----------



## intinst

A college physics professor was explaining a particularly complicated 
concept to his class when a pre-med student interrupted him.

"Why do we have to learn this stuff?" The young man blurted out.

"To save lives," the professor responded before continuing the lecture.

A few minutes later the student spoke up again. "So how does physics save lives?"

The professor stared at the student for a long time. "Physics saves lives," 
he said, "because it keeps the idiots out of medical school.


----------



## intinst

Brave driver


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to make them sick,would you?


----------



## intinst

Remember the King.


----------



## intinst

Nice Tat


----------



## intinst

What the?


----------



## intinst

I wonder why our business is failing?


----------



## intinst

Take a deep breath now and hold it


----------



## intinst

Let's go eat!


----------



## scott_audio

intinst said:


> No one seems to want to join in with us, sjc. Maybe this will help start things...


i like the puppies picture intinst


----------



## loonlover




----------



## intinst

A guy with a Doberman pinscher asks his friend who has a 
Chihuahua if he wants to grab a bite to eat.
The man with the Chihuahua says, 
"We can't go into a restaurant. We've got dogs with us."

"Just follow my lead," assures the other man.

They walk over to the restaurant and the guy with the 
Doberman puts on a pair of dark glasses before entering.

When he gets inside, the doorman says, "Sorry sir, no pets allowed."

To which the man replies, "It's OK, this is my seeing eye dog."

"A Doberman?" the confused host asks.

"Yes, they're using them now. They're really quite good."

The host shrugs and says, "Come on in."

Next, the guy with the Chihuahua decides to give it a try, 
so he puts on his sunglasses and walks in.

The host stops him immediately and says, "Sorry guy, no pets allowed."

"You don't understand. This is my seeing eye dog," the man replies.

The host says, "Oh, come on, a Chihuahua?"

At which point the man yells, "They gave me a Chihuahua?!"


----------



## intinst

Dr. Cutter is the local Veterinarian, known for his wry humor. He
surpassed himself one summer day when a city dog was brought to him
after an encounter with a porcupine.

After almost an hour of prying, pulling, cutting and stitching, he
returned the dog to its owner, who asked what she owed.

"Fifteen dollars, Ma'am," he answered.

"Why that's simply outrageous!" she stormed. "That's what's wrong with
you Maine people, you're always trying to over charge summer visitors.
Whatever do you do in the winter, when we're not being gypped here?"

"Raise porcupines, Ma'am."


----------



## intinst

Different use for a bagpipe


----------



## intinst

Uh, remember, this is Church.


----------



## intinst

Once in the Army, always a soldier


----------



## intinst

Are they anatomically correct?


----------



## intinst

You won't like the big mints, either.


----------



## intinst

Can you say Rack and Iron Maiden?


----------



## intinst

Honey, they just delivered your new pickup.


----------



## intinst

Now just where am I to park my flying saucer?


----------



## intinst

The marriage bicycle


----------



## intinst

ultimate unisex bathroom


----------



## intinst

I don't know if this kind of "drink and drive" will be much safer.


----------



## intinst

Abe and Esther are flying to Australia for a two-week vacation to celebrate their 
40th anniversary. Suddenly, over the public address system, the Captain announces, 
"Ladies and Gentlemen, I am afraid I have some very bad news. Our engines have 
ceased functioning and we will attempt an emergency landing. Luckily, I see an uncharted 
island below us and we should be able to land on the beach. However, the odds are that 
we may never be rescued and will have to live on the island for the rest of our lives!"

Thanks to the skill of the flight crew, the plane lands safely on the island. 
An hour later Abe turns to his wife and asks, "Esther, did we pay our $5,000 PBS pledge check yet?"

"No, sweetheart," she responds.

Abe, still shaken from the crash landing, then asks, "Esther, did we pay our American Express card yet?"

"Oh, no! I'm sorry. I forgot to send the check," she says.

"One last thing, Esther. Did you remember to send checks for the Visa and MasterCard this month?" he asks.

"Oy, forgive me, Abie," begged Esther. "I didn't send that one, either."

Abe grabs her and gives her the biggest kiss in 40 years. Esther pulls away and asks him, "What was that for?"

Abe answers, "They'll find us!"


----------



## intinst

This one is not funny, 
you need to think about 
this when you drive.


----------



## intinst

Here, too!


----------



## intinst

Ziiiip!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate picture placement


----------



## intinst

Don't go the wrong way!


----------



## intinst

Sly little devil


----------



## intinst

That wasn't very nice!


----------



## intinst

Weak ones? Enter what?


----------



## intinst

Interesting Placement


----------



## intinst

Good Luck and Be Careful!


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, wonder what else they could do to save water?


----------



## intinst

A mighty fire had been raging at a Texas oil refinery. Fire engines from all around had tried 
in vain to get close enough to the fierce blaze to put it out, but the heat was so intense that 
no one could even get near the burning oil and gas. Hundreds of fire trucks from far and wide 
had been called and now they all just sat wondering what to do.
Suddenly, an old fire engine from a tiny fire company appeared in the distance. 
It was the only truck from a tiny town and had been driving all night in response to this alarm. 
To the amazement of all of the firemen, the tiny truck sped right past the other fire engines and 
came to a leisurely halt right at the base of the fire. The men in the tiny truck leaped out, doused 
themselves with water from their own hoses, and proceeded to extinguish the fire.

The next day at an awards ceremony for the 6 heoic men of the tiny fire company, 
the Governor presented the fire chief with a check for $20,000.

"What do you think your fire company will do with such a large amount of money?", asked the Governor.

"Well," replied the old fire chief, "the first thing we're gonna do with it is fix the brakes on that old truck!"


----------



## intinst

During the Super Bowl, there was another football game of note between the big animals 
and the little animals. The big animals were crushing little animals and at half-time, 
the coach made a passionate speech to rally the little animals.

At the start of the second half the big animals had the ball. The first play, 
the elephant got stopped for no gain. The second play, the rhino was stopped 
for no gain. On third down, the hippo was thrown for a 5 yard loss.

The defense huddled around the coach and he asked excitedly, "Who stopped the elephant?"

"I did," said the centipede.

"Who stopped the rhino?"

"Uh, that was me too," said the centipede.

"And how about the hippo? Who hit him for a 5 yard loss?"

"Well, that was me as well," said the centipede.

"So where were you during the first half?" demanded the coach.

"Well," said the centipede, "I was having my ankles taped."


----------



## intinst

There's a greeter?


----------



## intinst

Uh Oh!


----------



## intinst

VIP seating


----------



## intinst

We sure seem to have a lot of people coming in today!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but no.


----------



## intinst

Quite the ride!


----------



## intinst

Until you get it right.


----------



## intinst

Don't do drugs!


----------



## intinst

A) The Japanese eat very little fat and suffer fewer heart attacks than the
British or Americans.

(B) On the other hand, the French eat a lot of fat and also suffer fewer heart
attacks than the British or Americans.

(C) The Japanese drink very little red wine and suffer fewer heart attacks
than the British or Americans.

(D) The Italians drink excessive amounts of red wine and also suffer fewer
heart attacks than the British or Americans

(E) Conclusion: Eat & drink what you like. It's speaking English that kills
you.


----------



## intinst

There were these two elderly people living in a Florida mobile home park. 
He was a widower and she a widow. They had known one another for a number of years.

Now, one evening there was a community supper in the big activity center. 
These two were at the same table, across from one another. As the meal went on, 
he made a few admiring glances at her and finally gathered up his courage to ask her, 
"Will you marry me?" After about six seconds of 'careful consideration,' she answered. "Yes. Yes, I will."

The meal ended and with a few more pleasant exchanges, they went to their respective places. 
Next morning, he was troubled. "Did she say 'yes' or did she say 'no'?" He couldn't remember. 
Try as he would, he just could not recall. No even a faint memory. With trepidation, he went to 
the telephone and called her. First, he explained to her that he didn't remember as well as he used to. 
Then he reviewed the lovely evening past. As he gained a little more courage, he then inquired of her, 
"When I asked if you would marry me, did you say 'Yes' or did you say 'No'?"

He was delighted to hear her say, "Why, I said, 'Yes, yes I will' and I meant it with all my heart." 
Then she continued, "And I am so glad that you called, because I couldn't remember who had asked me."


----------



## intinst

The price you pay for not being a local.


----------



## intinst

Looks like it may be a little walk


----------



## intinst

I am not sure they will be taken seriously


----------



## intinst

I don't think I want Thai tonight.


----------



## intinst

Gotta little problem here


----------



## intinst

Enthusiastic about his job, huh?


----------



## intinst

And you thought your job was bad...


----------



## intinst

It's very important!


----------



## intinst

Vehicle security


----------



## intinst

Possibly better than they write it.


----------



## intinst

Don't know what, just somthing


----------



## intinst

I will not look at the bear. I will not look at the bear. I will not...


----------



## intinst

No, we will not share the money with you.


----------



## intinst

Snowman not long for this world.


----------



## intinst

See? It's easy to get there!


----------



## intinst

Someone doesn't like the copilot.


----------



## intinst

Different security system.


----------



## intinst

A motorist was being bogged down in a muddy road, and had to pay a farmer a 
hundred dollars to pull him out with his tractor. After he was back on dry ground 
he said to the farmer: "With these prices, you should be pulling 
people out of the mud night and day!".
"I can't", replied the farmer, "At night I haul water for the hole".


----------



## intinst

An Illinois lady left the snow-filled streets of Chicago for a vacation in Florida. 
Her husband was on a business trip and was planning to meet her there the next day.
When she reached her hotel, she decided to send her husband a quick e-mail. Unable 
to find the scrap of paper on which she had written his email address, 
she did her best to type it in from memory.
Unfortunately, she missed one letter and her note was directed instead to an elderly 
widow, whose husband had passed away only the day before.
When the grieving widow checked her e-mail, she took one look at the monitor, 
let out a piercing scream and fell to the floor in a dead faint. At the sound, 
her family rushed into the room and saw this note on the screen:

DEAREST HONEY: JUST GOT CHECKED IN. EVERYTHING PREPARED 
FOR YOUR ARRIVAL TOMORROW.
P.S. SURE IS HOT DOWN HERE.


----------



## intinst

Oh Hi!
Just about got your electricity hooked up.


----------



## intinst

Life is to short for the wrong job.


----------



## intinst

I may not be as hungry as I thought.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like I'd be interested


----------



## intinst

******* Hot tub


----------



## intinst

Keep one with you just in case? Or, saving on the hearse fees?


----------



## intinst

Private parking space available


----------



## intinst

Public relief station, a little too public for you?


----------



## intinst

Post-it notes to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Not exactly what she was meaning to do!


----------



## intinst

Need a helping hand? Pick me!


----------



## intinst

I think we are in trouble


----------



## intinst

May take a while to clean this up!


----------



## intinst

Almost like having your own carport!


----------



## intinst

Might want to think about moving the car.


----------



## intinst

"Do you believe in life after death?" the boss asked one of his employees.
"Yes, sir," the new recruit replied.
"Well, then, that makes everything just fine ... " the boss went on.
"After you left early yesterday to go to your grandmother's funeral, she
stopped in to see you."


----------



## intinst

There was an old priest who got sick of all the people in his parish confessing to adultery.
One Sunday, in the pulpit, he said, "If I hear one more person confess to adultery, I'll quit!"

Well, everyone liked him, so they came up with a code word. Someone who had committed 
adultery would say instead that they had 'fallen.'

This seemed to satisfy the old priest and things went well until the priest passed away at a ripe old age.

A few days after the new priest arrived, he visited the mayor of the town and seemed very concerned.

"Mayor, you have to do something about the sidewalks in town. When people come into the confessional,
they keep telling me they've fallen."

The mayor started to laugh, realizing that no one had told the new priest about the code word. 
But, before he could explain, the priest shook an accusing finger at him and shouted, "I don't know 
what you're laughing about, because your wife has fallen three times this week!"


----------



## intinst

*What?*


----------



## intinst

It would take so long to reel them in, 
it wouldn't be worth it anyway.


----------



## intinst

I've heard of nose-bleed seats but...


----------



## intinst

Don't think you are supposed to park there.


----------



## intinst

I think I know this one!


----------



## intinst

Amazing what some people can trasport without a truck.


----------



## intinst

See above


----------



## intinst

See above above:


----------



## intinst

Or even with a truck!


----------



## intinst

Long arm, maybe he should be goalie.


----------



## intinst

I don't think I will comment on this one.


----------



## intinst

A man wants to celebrate his wife's Birthday by throwing a party. So he goes to order a birthday cake. The salesman asks him what message he wants to put on the cake. Well he thinks for a while and says let's put, "you are not getting older you are getting better".
The salesman asks "how do you want me to put it?"
The man says, Well put "You are not getting older", 
at the top and "You are getting better" at the bottom.
The real fun didn't start until the cake was opened the 
entire party watched the message decorated on the cake 
"You are not getting older at the top You are getting better at the bottom"


----------



## intinst

A man who absolutely hated his wife's cat decided to get rid of him one day 
by driving him 20 blocks from his home and leaving him at the park.
As he was nearing home, the cat was walking up the driveway.
The next day, he decided to drive the cat 40 blocks away and try the same thing.
As he was driving back into his driveway, there was the cat! He kept taking the cat 
farther and farther away, but the darn cat would always beat him home.
At last, he decided to drive a few miles away, turn right, then left, past the 
bridge, then right again and another right and so on until he reached what he 
thought was a safe distance from his home and he left the cat there.
Hours later, the man calls home to his wife: "Jen, is the cat there?". "Yes," the wife answers. "He's here."
Frustrated, the man answers: "Put that


Spoiler



damn


 cat on the phone. I'm lost and I need directions!"


----------



## intinst

Life is too short for the wrong job.


----------



## intinst

Off to a good start.


----------



## intinst

Well, at least they're honest...


----------



## intinst

At least he's secured in the cup holder


----------



## intinst

I'll just have some of the spring onions, thanks


----------



## intinst

At least you know going in.


----------



## intinst

I guess you just park it right there and walk from now on.


----------



## intinst

Quite a name for a hall


----------



## intinst

I am not sure their business plan is working.


----------



## intinst

Eye catching


----------



## intinst

A general noticed one of his soldiers behaving oddly. The soldier would pick up any piece of paper he found, frown and say: "That's not it" and put it down again. This went on for some time, until the general arranged to have the soldier psychologically tested. The psychologist concluded that the soldier was deranged, and wrote out his discharge from the army. The soldier picked it up, smiled and said: "That's it."


----------



## intinst

One day an out of work mime was visiting the zoo, where he attempted to earn some money as a street performer. Unfortunately, as soon as he started to draw a crowd, a zoo keeper grabbed him and dragged him into his office.

The zookeeper explained to the mime that the zoo's most popular attraction, a gorilla named Sparky, had died suddenly and the keeper was worried that attendance at the zoo would fall off without him. The zookeeper offered the mime a job to dress up as Sparky until they could get a new gorilla. The mime accepted.

The next morning, the mime put on a gorilla suit and entered the cage before the crowd arrived. He discovered that it was a great job! He could sleep all he wanted, play and make fun of people and he was drawing bigger crowds than he ever did as a mime.

However, eventually the crowds tired of him, and he was getting bored just swinging on tires. He began to notice that the people were paying more attention to the lion in the cage next to his. Not wanting to lose the attention of his audience, he climbed to the top of his cage, crawled across a partition, and dangled from the top over the lion's cage. Of course, this made the lion furious, but the crowd loved it. At the end of the day the zoo keeper was thrilled, and even gave the mime a raise for being such a good attraction.

This went on for some time, the mime kept taunting the lion, the crowds grew larger, and his salary kept going up. Then one terrible day when he was dangling over the furious lion, he lost his grip and fell. The mime was terrified. The lion gathered itself and prepared to pounce. The mime was so scared that he began to run round and round the cage with the lion close behind. When no help came, and the crowd looked on in shock, the mime started screaming and yelling.

Help, Help me!" he screamed, but the lion was too quick and pounced. The mime found himself flat on his back looking up at the angry lion, who was just inches away from his face when he whispered, "Shut up you idiot! Do you want to get us both fired?


----------



## intinst

Clever name


----------



## intinst

Uhm, sir, you might want to sit elsewhere.


----------



## intinst

Interesting cab ride


----------



## intinst

Member of the yacht club, (******* division)


----------



## intinst

Set reasonable, goals, so you can be sure to attain them


----------



## intinst

Family transportaion


----------



## intinst

I'll bet they are right


----------



## intinst

That police report will look good


----------



## intinst

Looks to have all transportation covered except flight


----------



## intinst

Missile launch


----------



## intinst

Reserved parking


----------



## intinst

I think his girlfriend has something to tell him


----------



## 911jason

Now this is just wrong!


----------



## 911jason




----------



## 911jason

*Holy Cow! Is this a cheetah or a croc?!?!*

(Click on image for full size)


----------



## 911jason

*Greatest Hole-in-one EVER*

Vijay Singh at 2009 Masters *skips* the ball across the water hazard for a hole-in-one!


----------



## 911jason

*Probably don't want to get your oil changed here...*


----------



## 911jason

*...or your car fixed here...*


----------



## 911jason

*That's one way to get out...*


----------



## 911jason

*...and you guys thought Betsy only knew how to quilt.*


----------



## Susan in VA

LOL!  Well, it's just like her quilting: precision work with flair!


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> Now this is just wrong!











The look on the face of the cat when he turns his head! Why did you do this to me? LOL!


----------



## 911jason

*If I have a choice on which one gets to shoot me, I'll pick the guy on the right thanks.*


----------



## 911jason

*Do I look like a French Poodle to you?*


----------



## 911jason

*...ummm, I am NOT a Panda!*


----------



## 911jason

*Chicks dig the mohawk and black leather collar.*


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## 911jason

*Yo, that mohawk makes you look like a poseur compared to me bro.*


----------



## 911jason

*I AM a poodle, but sure don't look like one...*


----------



## 911jason

*...speechless...*


----------



## 911jason

*"Hi Ho Silver, away!"*


----------



## 911jason

Wasn't this in Lawrence of Arabia?


----------



## 911jason

*Yep, that wisdom tooth's gonna have to come out...*


----------



## crebel

Giving your dog a camel or a buffalo haircut  - OMG, that is just WRONG!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Giving your dog a camel or a buffalo haircut  - OMG, that is just WRONG!


Very, very wrong.


----------



## intinst

A little car theme this morning.
Fixed it!


----------



## intinst

Peacock Car

If you can't afford the Lamborghini you're going to have to come up with another 
way to get attention on the road. And if we've learned anything from watching 
Animal Planet we all know that the Peacock is the animal kingdom's biggest 
attention whore. The Peacock Car shows off your true colors with tons of colorful 
feathers, a massive peacock head hood ornament (compensating much?) and huge 
expanding tail feathers that make sure all eyes are on you.


----------



## intinst

I get by with a little help from my friends:


----------



## intinst

The Camera Van

Google ain't the only ones who can take a picture from any angle while driving down the street. 
In fact, The Camera Van did it first. The Camera Van doesn't have a fancy 360 degree camera 
mounted to the top, but instead over 2700 cameras all over it. Photographer Harrod Blank 
started the project back in 1995 covering his van in dozens of working cameras which eventually 
became thousands. The cameras aren't just about unique camera angles, but pieces of car art that 
form a cool pattern over the surface of the van, including the top which suitably spells out "smile."


----------



## intinst

STOP! Too late.


----------



## intinst

Post-it Note Car

This may not classify as "decoration" per say as it's more suitably placed under the "prank" category. 
The Post-it Note Car was once the boss's Jaguar and became an office memo when employees covered 
with hundreds of colored post-it notes (presumably on their lunch break). What exactly did Walt do to 
deserve this? Maybe he Jell-O'd someone's stapler.


----------



## intinst

Not-So-Smart Driving/Parking


----------



## intinst

Shark Pick Up Truck

If you don't have a pickup because you need to lug around lumber and 
equipment, then you have one because they're badass and manly. 
That being the case, why not take it to the next step and decorate your 
truck like the most menacing animal you can think of? Making its way 
inland to scare pedestrians rather than swimmers, the Shark Pick Up Truck 
designed by artist Patrick Amiot is the most cold-blooded vehicle since the Hummer


----------



## intinst

Scary car


----------



## intinst

The Phone Car

Transforming a car isn't always about smiles and fun projects-it's about what makes the world 
go 'round: advertising. Howard Davis, owner of his phone company Datel Communications, 
created the phone car to go along with his alter ego/marketing persona Teleman (who instead 
of fighting crime combats the injustice of expensive long distance bills). This unrecognizable 
1975 Beetle is (believe it or not) street legal. The tinted windshield which looks like a number 
pad from the outside allows the driver to see clearly. And of course you can't decorate a car to 
look like a phone without modding the horn to sound like a telephone ring


----------



## intinst

Nice parking job, the car wash is down the street.


----------



## intinst

Ok, not a car but cool!








Great Sphinx Bus

Truly a monument to behold, the Great Sphinx Bus demands attention like no other decorated vehicle. 
Modeled after the noseless Great Sphinx of Giza this bus stands out on the road in much the same way 
the giant monolith must stand out in the middle of the desert. Why anyone would need such an elaborate 
bus could only be answered by the ancient Egyptians


----------



## intinst

Screeeeech!


----------



## intinst

Guitar Motorcycle

The Guitarbike can bring a tear to the eye of anyone dreaming to become a traveling musician 
with a love for the open road. Possibly the first guitar shaped vehicle, Ray Nelson started it in 
his garage in San Jose back in 1981 and has since appeared on the Discovery Channel, 
The Country Music Awards and Ripley's Believe it or Not. He claims that it's the only guitar 
that's been driven across the good ol' US of A


----------



## intinst

A bit of a stretch, but it is a billboard along a highway driven on by cars!


----------



## intinst

Snake Car

If the slicked back hair, high-collared suit and Jersey accent weren't enough to portray what a slimy guy 
you are then maybe you should be driving the Snake Car. If a car covered in snake skin from roof to rims 
with a matching snakeskin interior wasn't enough for you then Wait! There's more! The Snake Car is covered 
in snakes (all fake we think?) and comes with $3500 in camera equipment&#8230; so you can finally record that 
commercial for your car dealership/loan shark busines


----------



## intinst

Back to our regular unscheduled programing:


----------



## intinst

Oh Hi! Hungry? I am!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just have to go with what works.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Happy Feet!


----------



## intinst

Major Ouch!


----------



## intinst

He'd better never Run!


----------



## intinst

It's tough to be the new guy on a team.


----------



## intinst

Messages on a cake:















Your friends care about you. Your boss doesn't


----------



## sjc

Bat was disgusting.  Cake message...too chicken to act like a professional and do the firing in person.  At work...got to run.  Not having a computer STINKS!!!!


----------



## intinst

Weird photo bomber


----------



## intinst

Da. da,da,da,da,da,da Batman!


----------



## intinst

I love fresh baked goodies...


----------



## intinst

No way this isn't going to be bad!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Gotta go, looks like my lunch is just about ready...


----------



## intinst

Nuff Said!


----------



## intinst

Cat likes corn.


----------



## intinst

crate man


----------



## intinst

feet/eyes


----------



## intinst

Either there was a lot of snow, or someone needs to stay off the sauce.


----------



## intinst

Cute baby costumes


----------



## intinst

Great Jack-o-lantern!


----------



## intinst

Sneaky, very sneaky.


----------



## intinst

Show the Love!


----------



## intinst

America's favorite food - Bacon!


----------



## intinst

Viking or strange hybrid?


----------



## intinst

I'll save you till last


----------



## intinst

Mad photo bomber


----------



## intinst

Howjado!


----------



## intinst

Very weird face paint


----------



## intinst

Want to pet my kitty?


----------



## intinst

For the mother- total embaressment, for the kid- Awesome! They had to use a saw to get me out!


----------



## intinst

Taking over the U.S. one store at a time.


----------



## intinst

Oh Noooooo!


----------



## intinst

Oh Noooooo!


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, why is this?








By the wayI can't help from doing it, either!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and reach!


----------



## intinst

Twilight, what's seen.


----------



## intinst

I need a cigarette!


----------



## intinst

Always remember


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I was just catching up with this thread and just about knocked my computer over.  Please, please, give a snake warning, heart failure is not in my immediate future plans.  Thanks.


----------



## intinst

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I was just catching up with this thread and just about knocked my computer over. Please, please, give a snake warning, heart failure is not in my immediate future plans. Thanks.


The big spiders didn't bother you?


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it.


----------



## intinst

Go on, please.


----------



## intinst

All smiles!


----------



## intinst

Seems there would be an easier way to brush your teeth...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Great eybrows


----------



## intinst

Happy tree


----------



## intinst

Lunatic


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Show off


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Barbie has let herself go.


----------



## crebel

^^okay, that is officially disgusting!  Anybody else thinking the eyebrows picture is from a police mug shot?


----------



## intinst

Feets! I got them!


----------



## intinst

For the little you pay me you expect me to do what?


----------



## intinst

Why you would point an air blower at your mouth 
then have someone take a picture is beyond me.


----------



## intinst

True


----------



## intinst

He may be busted, but so is she!


----------



## intinst

You'll be sorry


----------



## intinst

I need my truck washed...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

May be a Sesame Street fan


----------



## intinst

THAT is a big spider!


----------



## intinst

What happened?


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder


----------



## intinst

Nice Emergency landing, plane's mostly OK


----------



## intinst

Great Helmet!


----------



## intinst

I Am Supercat!


----------



## intinst

Great timing on the picture!


----------



## intinst

I has a Question!


----------



## intinst

Everyone wants to drive a pig car, don't they?


----------



## intinst

I don't think she wants


----------



## B-Kay 1325

intinst said:


> The big spiders didn't bother you?


Nope, I don't want one crawling on me, but it is the snakes that just creep me out. Thank you for your great pictures, I have been enjoying reading this thread so much until the snakes appeared. Please just a heads up if you post anymore. Thanks, B-Kay


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Why you would point an air blower at your mouth
> then have someone take a picture is beyond me.


Even worse...


----------



## intinst

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Nope, I don't want one crawling on me, but it is the snakes that just creep me out. Thank you for your great pictures, I have been enjoying reading this thread so much until the snakes appeared. Please just a heads up if you post anymore. Thanks, B-Kay


I think I remember you saying this in fear thread. I'll try to figure out a way to let you know if one is coming, I never know to far ahead what I'll be posting.


----------



## intinst

Does't look too happy


----------



## intinst

Seems to be a bit hungry


----------



## sjc

That is exactly how I look when I am baking.  Wow.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Look her in the eyes, Bob


----------



## intinst

Evolution of cars in different countries:


----------



## intinst

Here, let me help.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

I didn't say I would share, I said I'd eat it for you, human!


----------



## intinst

Odd, but weird and strange


----------



## intinst

Or so I've found them


----------



## intinst

I've put those days behind me.


----------



## intinst

It was bound to happen sooner or later...


----------



## intinst

Doesn't like Bicyclers?


----------



## intinst

Yes, yes


----------



## intinst

Girl, you've got to do something!


----------



## intinst

Now do you believe me?


----------



## intinst

Get your head out of the gutter!


----------



## intinst

BIG caterpillars!


----------



## intinst

All together now, Awwwww!


----------



## intinst

They taste good!


----------



## intinst

It says, RUN!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Years ago this might have saved some money and frustration


----------



## intinst

I may have found something else to read...







I may have found something else to read...


----------



## intinst

Might need to wait a year or two for this costume.


----------



## intinst

Target locked. Missile launched!


----------



## intinst

Your parking place was chosen unwisely.


----------



## intinst

This shopping bag walks!


----------



## intinst

Understand?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A standard for comparison around the world.


----------



## intinst

Could you make up your mind here?


----------



## intinst

May just have made that one a little too easy


----------



## intinst

Another reason for escalating college costs


----------



## intinst

Take a chill pill!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

intinst said:


> I think I remember you saying this in fear thread. I'll try to figure out a way to let you know if one is coming, I never know to far ahead what I'll be posting.


Thank you, I really appreciate you thinking of little ole me. lol I know some people think that my fear is a bit silly but I just can't seem to get past it. I especially don't like the pictures of snakes jumping out at you.


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


>


This one is GREAT Intinst!!! Totally brings back memories of the first time I took my kids fishing! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just heard on, of all things ESPN, on the halftime program of the Virginia Tech/North Carolina game.

"I don't tell people my problems, because 90% of the people don't care and the other 10% are glad I've got 'em."


----------



## 911jason

*B-KAY - DON'T LOOK!!!

NO - REALLY

LOOK AWAY!

SKIP AHEAD!*​


B-Kay 1325 said:


> I especially don't like the pictures of snakes jumping out at you.


How about videos?


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> Hmmm, why is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the wayI can't help from doing it, either!


Start from the inside of the six and then you can do it.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you 911jason, I was able to scroll over quickly and didn't freak out in surprise.


----------



## 911jason

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thank you 911jason, I was able to scroll over quickly and didn't freak out in surprise.


=)


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just heard on, of all things ESPN, on the halftime program of the Virginia Tech/North Carolina game.
> 
> "I don't tell people my problems, because 90% of the people don't care and the other 10% are glad I've got 'em."


I like that, I will have to use it.


----------



## intinst

Great timing! Now she'll say it was an accident.


----------



## intinst

caught one!


----------



## intinst

Well, at least he looks happy.


----------



## intinst

I'm not sure about the antennas.


----------



## intinst

Chillin' cat


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday snowplow


----------



## intinst

Intense diver


----------



## intinst

Wonder where it got it's name?


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions


----------



## intinst

Good safety tip


----------



## intinst

You can do a lot with duct tape, but not everything.


----------



## intinst

If he needs the reminder, why didn't he have it done backwards 
so he could read it in the mirror when he's combing his hair?


----------



## intinst

Maybe one should step back and look, now and then


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look sorry, probably just wants more







]


----------



## intinst

What is he thinking! Or is he?


----------



## intinst

You are doing it wrong!
(just drop him in, it doesn't look deep and he can get lots more that way.)


----------



## intinst

Watchin' you coming and going


----------



## intinst

Claustrophobic bird?


----------



## intinst

Truck? We don' need no stinking truck!


----------



## intinst

Housing is a tough sale all over, now.


----------



## intinst

I'm scared.


----------



## intinst

The boss doesn't look happy today.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Lotta name callin'


----------



## intinst

Many people would find this situation amusing.


----------



## intinst

Real hand wrenches


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

No matter what happens, always be ready to look good for the camera.


----------



## intinst

Can't say that I have.


----------



## intinst

another ugly head tat


----------



## intinst

Considerate


----------



## intinst

Yeah, Pops, OK.


----------



## intinst

If you've ever wondered...


----------



## intinst

I can see a big mess at the next picnic


----------



## intinst

Tough guy tat


----------



## intinst

That is one way


----------



## intinst

Not somthing I woud be proud of.


----------



## intinst

That and $25,000 will get you a new car


----------



## intinst

Mario fan


----------



## intinst

Guess they ticked someone off








By the way, this is post 8000 for me!


----------



## intinst

I don't care


----------



## intinst

Now this is a drivers license!


----------



## intinst

in honor of Halloween:


----------



## intinst

Word


----------



## intinst

Plus unconditional love!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Where's your beak?


----------



## intinst

Now he'll be ordering pay-per-view!


----------



## intinst

Wrong on many levels


----------



## intinst

And over here is the beach and the pier.


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Many people would find this situation amusing.


That is *A W E S O M E ! ! !*

A million dollar + car booted because the owner didn't pay some $50 parking tickets... Classic!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Mario fan


All I can think about when I see this, is how in the world did the person sit still while the tattoo artist was doing that to the bottom of his/her feet!!!! No way! Torture!!!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Daring little devil


----------



## intinst

When asked to sit for a portrait, she thought he wanted to draw her face


----------



## intinst

We are coming to this point


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

MacGyver's grill


----------



## intinst

Ahrrr!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

At least here in the South


----------



## intinst

Please be quiet.


----------



## intinst

Different reason for wanting a car


----------



## intinst

I can't think of a way to express my opinion of this style and keep it PG.


----------



## intinst

His eyes look funny...


----------



## intinst

Guess they were both wrong.


----------



## intinst

It will keep me out


----------



## intinst

Flexible!


----------



## intinst

I guess that works , too


----------



## intinst

While you are away...


----------



## intinst

Just gotta look at things from the proper perspective


----------



## intinst

It ain't pretty.


----------



## intinst

At least stop writing the way you text


----------



## intinst

Some are filled out better than others as well.


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> I can't think of a way to express my opinion of this style and keep it PG.


Don't know why but I thought of them.


----------



## Susan in VA

Do you remember reading about the guy in Proctor, MN, who was cited for a DWI on his motorized La-Z-Boy chair? He hit a parked car with it while driving it with a blood-alcohol level of .29. Now the Proctor police have put the chair up for sale...... But before looking, take a guess at what you think the highest bid might be! (so far, that is -- two days left to bid)

(and don't miss the "Questions and answers about this item" section!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/La-z-boy-DWI-Chair-Motorized-Chair-lazy-boy_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem23039d0147QQitemZ150384476487QQptZOtherQ5fVehiclesQ5fEverythingQ5fElse#v4-34


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Do you remember reading about the guy in Proctor, MN, who was cited for a DWI on his motorized La-Z-Boy chair? He hit a parked car with it while driving it with a blood-alcohol level of .29. Now the Proctor police have put the chair up for sale...... But before looking, take a guess at what you think the highest bid might be! (so far, that is -- two days left to bid)
> 
> (and don't miss the "Questions and answers about this item" section!)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/La-z-boy-DWI-Chair-Motorized-Chair-lazy-boy_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem23039d0147QQitemZ150384476487QQptZOtherQ5fVehiclesQ5fEverythingQ5fElse#v4-34


As much as I would like to own this I guess I'll have to pass.


----------



## intinst

Want to try it?


----------



## intinst

An inventive solution for a problem


----------



## intinst

Cold, very cold!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> An inventive solution for a problem


That's great! Wonder if they actually make motion-activated sprinklers or if that was a custom solution... ? That'd be a great deterrent to keep dogs and neighborhood kids off your lawn too! =)


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> That's great! Wonder if they actually make motion-activated sprinklers or if that was a custom solution... ? That'd be a great deterrent to keep dogs and neighborhood kids off your lawn too! =)


----------



## intinst

Faster! Faster!


----------



## intinst

No, my smoking doesn't interfere with my work


----------



## intinst

You should always walk your pets


----------



## intinst

Somewhere there abouts


----------



## intinst

When it absolutely positively has to get there overnight...


----------



## intinst

Gotta pedal harder!


----------



## intinst

Perspective is everything


----------



## intinst

Park and get out?


----------



## intinst

I give up, which is it?


----------



## intinst

If there is no reading in there, what am I supposed to do with that sign?


----------



## intinst

Tighty Whiteys for you hands!
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread/tighty-******-gloves.jpg


----------



## intinst

Double ouch!


----------



## intinst

Well, that looks like fun come winter!


----------



## intinst

High Rise Bicycles


----------



## intinst

Different statues:


----------



## intinst

Not-too-Smart car


----------



## intinst

Yes it does.


----------



## intinst

I want this!







I want this!


----------



## intinst

In other words, Duck!


----------



## intinst

Thirsty squirrel.


----------



## intinst

High performance walker


----------



## intinst

Remember, before you brag too much...


----------



## intinst

Looks like someone stared at the billboard too long!
Think that was a way for the advertiser to drum up some extra business?


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder!


----------



## intinst

Shape sorter bullies


----------



## intinst

Segway Polo


----------



## intinst

Never too old to try something new


----------



## intinst

ScubaDog!


----------



## intinst

Something you don't see every day


----------



## intinst

Something you hope not to see any day


----------



## intinst

Something to help tak the bad taste od the last one away


----------



## intinst

Dog costume


----------



## intinst

Here's you something different, Betsy!


----------



## intinst

Hunter's Privy


----------



## intinst

Oh Oh!


----------



## intinst

A law that can not be enforced loses meaning


----------



## intinst

For the person who has everything: the Pillow Ring


----------



## intinst

Someone make up their mind and HURRY!


----------



## intinst

From the Peruvian Guinea Pig Festival


----------



## intinst

A real friend will help you move, even if there is no truck


----------



## intinst

More deliveries on a scooter


----------



## intinst

Want to drive people crazy?


----------



## intinst

Oh Boy! Meat Water! Wait... Huh?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a golf cart!


----------



## intinst

Need to go somewhere but just don't want to get out of your chair?


----------



## intinst

What could go wrong?


----------



## intinst

When those who should enforce the law flaunt the law...


----------



## intinst

Just trying to lighten the mood...


----------



## intinst

See if you can get a closeup of this drive, OK?


----------



## intinst

Betsy's new moderator hat: appropriate for Thanksgiving!


----------



## intinst

You can really get a feel for the music with my new headphones!


----------



## telracs

Don't forget to set your clocks back....


----------



## Susan in VA

This is a test post


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> This is a test post


Did I pass the test?


----------



## Susan in VA

Part two of my test...


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Part two of my test...


42?


----------



## Susan in VA

Nope, I was curious when KB's clocks get changed. Obviously it's not on East Coast time... I posted once right before our clocks changed, and once right after, hoping it would show the second one as having been made an hour _before_ the first. Oh well. Somebody on Central Time try it again; I'm not staying up another hour. 

(OK, I know this is inanely trivial. Give me a break, I've been severely sleep-deprived for a few days now.)


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Nope, I was curious when KB's clocks get changed. Obviously it's not on East Coast time... I posted once right before our clocks changed, and once right after, hoping it would show the second one as having been made an hour _before_ the first. Oh well. Somebody on Central Time try it again; I'm not staying up another hour.
> 
> (OK, I know this is inanely trivial. Give me a break, I've been severely sleep-deprived for a few days now.)


You'll have to wait longer than that, KindleBoards is on Pacific time.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> You'll have to wait longer than that, KindleBoards is on Pacific time.


I'll almost be up again by then.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I'll almost be up again by then.


Better get to bed then, another week starting!


----------



## intinst

Animated short about the plague of "smooth jazz" in offices: "Distraxion."


----------



## intinst

hanger light


----------



## intinst

Effects on the cranium of too much Tetris:


----------



## intinst

Flow chart of Hey Jude


----------



## intinst

Bach canon played as a moebius strip.


----------



## intinst

Remember this in the Morning!


----------



## intinst

I've got a headache.


----------



## intinst

Going to Market


----------



## intinst

Smiley face lunch meat


----------



## intinst

No hands umbrella


----------



## intinst

No hands cellphone


----------



## intinst

Soft bread


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo Giraffe


----------



## intinst

Diver Dog!


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, Ive got your back!


----------



## intinst

Geisha dog


----------



## intinst

Starting off well, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Now get me outta here!


----------



## intinst

I hope this isn't a new trend at weddings, 'twill be rather distracting.


----------



## intinst

The last picture? Yes I did!


----------



## intinst

I mean, c'mon, look at me! I'm a boy dog!


----------



## intinst

Could pass out a hundred of these some days...


----------



## intinst

The Blues Brothers, 2010


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but I'll just shower when I get home.


----------



## intinst

I know people that are this way, but...


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I hope this isn't a new trend at weddings, 'twill be rather distracting.


Someone recently sent me this photo attached to the wedding invitation that you had posted a few pages ago.... they do seem to go together


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Nope, I was curious when KB's clocks get changed. Obviously it's not on East Coast time... I posted once right before our clocks changed, and once right after, hoping it would show the second one as having been made an hour _before_ the first. Oh well. Somebody on Central Time try it again; I'm not staying up another hour.
> 
> (OK, I know this is inanely trivial. Give me a break, I've been severely sleep-deprived for a few days now.)


I figured you were clock testing, but I was in a silly mood and just wanted to see if I could pass your test.


----------



## intinst

So happy for the lucky couple!









intinst said:


> I hope this isn't a new trend at weddings, 'twill be rather distracting.


You're right, they do seem to go together!


----------



## 911jason

Sorry, but I just had to share my first ever YouTube video... this is my son singing Bon Jovi on Rock Band last night... lighting is horrible, but the audio is priceless.


----------



## intinst

This is how wet it has been around here!


----------



## intinst

Must be in Roswell


----------



## intinst

Hey, I like Brussels sprouts!


----------



## intinst

Crazy, crazy people


----------



## intinst

Ah-Oh!


----------



## intinst

How many pair?


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

Better hurry, they're gaining!


----------



## intinst

You can go in, but you can never leave








Or maybe, since it's martial arts, once you 
are good enough, you kick a way out?


----------



## intinst

OK Crazy Cat, what ever you say.


----------



## intinst

Just don't think I'd let my kids go down that slide


----------



## intinst

Whole new meaning to the term egg roll.


----------



## intinst

Some people say you can fix anything with duct tape, but I don't know about differentials!


----------



## intinst

Dreams of Flying!


----------



## intinst

In the dog house now


----------



## intinst

Bone Appetit!


----------



## intinst

LOL !


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, want a kiss?


----------



## intinst

Oh! My Back hurts!


----------



## intinst

Did not work as planned


----------



## intinst

Bonsai !


----------



## intinst

Honest shopkeeper


----------



## intinst

Gives you something to read at a stop light or waiting on a train.


----------



## intinst

If your are ever transporting 5 gallon buckets of paint, be sure the lids are on tight. 
That way, if you have a little fender bender, the inside of you vehicle won't look like this one


----------



## intinst

Beautiful eyes


----------



## intinst

with 5000 beer cans, you too can have a car like this!


----------



## intinst

Is that the only difference?


----------



## intinst

Imaginative, but I think I'll stick with my standard one.


----------



## intinst

I think I know where all the missing bikes went.


----------



## intinst

Be careful, I think it's a trap!


----------



## intinst

What are they going to do?


----------



## intinst

Picked a bad parking spot!


----------



## intinst

Must happen a lot


----------



## intinst

Watch Out!


----------



## intinst

Yea for apartment 6F, too bad for everyone else.


----------



## intinst

Banana Bed


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Oh my goodness!  Love the pics..thanks for the laughs.


----------



## intinst

What a surprise!


----------



## intinst

Say What?


----------



## intinst

I like bacon, but...A lamp shade?


----------



## intinst

Don't have to worry about falling out of this bed!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, We're cheap!


----------



## intinst

That's a big one!


----------



## intinst

Anti-theft device


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

And he can't unsee!


----------



## intinst

Now don't you feel better about getting older?


----------



## intinst

I could see it coming a mile away...


----------



## intinst

Definitely got his beer goggles on...


----------



## intinst

Oughtta work!


----------



## intinst

Priorities Man, priorities


----------



## intinst

Pay Back


----------



## intinst

I'm out of here!


----------



## 911jason

LOL!


----------



## 911jason

Uh.... no.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> That's a big one!


Someone sent me this one with text recently. Thought I'd share.

"_Look at this Moose!

By the length of his beard and the grey legs, I figure he must be over 10 years old. He looks to be well over 8 feet at the top of the shoulder hump,and with his head up the height to the top of his antler must be about 12 feet .This guy is king of the forest, no bear or pack of wolves would dare come after him when he has this rack......Considering that a dirt road can fit 1 1/2 cars across ... this fellow is HUGE ...THIS IS ONE BIG BOY!

THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN ELLIOT LAKE (Elliot Lake is near Sault Ste. Marie

Yes it is a regular size dirt road. _"


----------



## intinst

Security system


----------



## intinst

I knew that defense would be used again!


----------



## intinst

Ladies, would one of you mind getting the new ping pong ball?


----------



## intinst

So don't call me that!


----------



## intinst

Nighty Night!


----------



## intinst

To Infinity! and B
e
y
o
n
d
!
Ah
Oh!








This is the coloring of my Dachshund, Molly! 
Sometimes, she thinks she can fly, as well!


----------



## intinst

Let it snow,let it snow, let it snow...somewhere else than where I am.


----------



## intinst

Yuck!


----------



## intinst

First off, Loonlover doesn't like White Castle (We grew up in Kansas, there are none there, so never acquired the taste)
Second, I better make plans for somewhere a little more upscale for Valentines day.


----------



## intinst

Just Kidding!


----------



## intinst

I didn't know they had a drive thru.


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> Someone sent me this one with text recently. Thought I'd share.
> 
> "_Look at this Moose!
> 
> By the length of his beard and the grey legs, I figure he must be over 10 years old. He looks to be well over 8 feet at the top of the shoulder hump,and with his head up the height to the top of his antler must be about 12 feet .This guy is king of the forest, no bear or pack of wolves would dare come after him when he has this rack......Considering that a dirt road can fit 1 1/2 cars across ... this fellow is HUGE ...THIS IS ONE BIG BOY!
> 
> THE PICTURE WAS TAKEN IN ELLIOT LAKE (Elliot Lake is near Sault Ste. Marie
> 
> Yes it is a regular size dirt road. _"


Starting to think this one is an urban legend, although I couldn't find anything about it on Snopes. Found this on a *Polaris ATV message board* though:


> YOU MOOSE HUNTERS, PHOTOGRAPHERS, AND WILDLIFE LOVERS
> OUT THERE. SIT DOWN BEFORE YOU VIEW THESE PHOTOS.
> OTHERWISE YOU MAY HURT YOURSELF WHEN YOU PASS OUT!
> 
> THIS IS ONE BIG BOY!
> THE PICTURES WERE TAKEN NEAR MCADAM JUST ACROSS THE BORDER FROM VANCEBORO, MAINE.
> YES, IT IS A REGULAR SIZE DIRT ROAD!!!


----------



## Susan in VA

Interesting.  That second photo accompanied the email that I got as well.  But with the different place names, it does make you wonder...    I'm going to ask the sender where it came from.


----------



## sjc

Hey...I'm back.  Margarita time (Susan...pick something else)...
Lots of catching up.  I tried the foot clockwise and write #6....I failed miserably.
Loved all the posts...The old people fencing was cute.
The dogs adorable.
The painted heads...freaky; as were the hand wrenches.
The people in Clear Plastic Poncho's  DISGUSTING
The girl with her leg over her head by the ballet bar...amazing...(her head; my body)
The kid with the head on fire...just plain stupid.

Susan:  I clicked the link for the lazy boy chair and the listing no longer comes up.  I remember the incident well.  How much did it end up going off for?

MY LAPTOP...HP UPDATE:  Fixed...AND...HP graciously gave me an additional 2 year warranty with ADH @ no charge.  Now that is customer service!!  Gee, kind of makes me feel bad about dissing them. The problem was the cooling system was failing and overheating; causing bluescreens.


----------



## sjc

5200:  who would have "thunk" it?


----------



## Susan in VA

We owe at least 5000 of those to intinst!

I have no idea how much the chair went for.  I didn't realize the listing had been pulled.  Wonder what happened...

And I just checked and am sorry to report that I do not currently have a bottle of Martini & Rossi red vermouth n the house, else I'd pour a glass to celebrate your return.  It will have to be my customary evening tea instead.


----------



## sjc

> We owe at least 5000 of those to intinst!


For sure!!



> I have no idea how much the chair went for. I didn't realize the listing had been pulled. Wonder what happened...


Anyone know how much the Lazyboy chair went for?

Mmmm Susan...you're making me thirsty!!


----------



## Susan in VA

sjc said:


> Anyone know how much the Lazyboy chair went for?


The police department that had confiscated it is about four miles from where DD's dad's family lives. He says that on his next trip there (in a couple of weeks) he'll stop by and ask them what happened....


----------



## 911jason

Even Great White Sharks LOL!


----------



## intinst

One way to do a carwash


----------



## intinst

Some days you just can't win


----------



## intinst

Lucky driver


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

Now that's a different look.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> 5200: who would have "thunk" it?





Susan in VA said:


> We owe at least 5000 of those to intinst!
> I have no idea how much the chair went for. I didn't realize the listing had been pulled. Wonder what happened...
> 
> And I just checked and am sorry to report that I do not currently have a bottle of Martini & Rossi red vermouth n the house, else I'd pour a glass to celebrate your return. It will have to be my customary evening tea instead.


This thread has given me an outlet for my penchant of cruising the web, looking for funny, odd or just wrong photos, quotes and jokes. (


Spoiler



And a few babes that I have managed to slip in!


) Loonlover could have told you my sense of humor is weird.(I do not have enough money to be considered eccentric!) I am happy that some of my postings have given a few people a chuckle or perhaps made them think.
I will not be able to post as much for a while, going back to working 10 hours a day, seven days a week at least till Thanksgiving, maybe Christmas, maybe who knows? All of you will have to fill in in my absence.


----------



## intinst

Uhm, I believe there is a problem.


----------



## intinst

Rude tree


----------



## intinst

Artist makes cardboard sculptures, this one of a bicycle:


----------



## intinst

Cyclops


----------



## intinst

Secret agent Cat can now procede.


----------



## intinst

Never heard of hiring a maid?


----------



## intinst

Burial at sea?


----------



## intinst

Insurance is going to love this


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Insurance is going to love this


I'd swear the guy did that intentionally. The truck was moving almost immediately when he got out of it, he had to have noticed that! And walking across the parking garage he would have heard it moving behind him. Some kind of insurance fraud?


----------



## crebel

That was my thought Susan.  I thought there was someone still inside and ducked down driving it back down the ramp until they came back up with it smashed.  Crazy.


----------



## sjc

> I will not be able to post as much for a while, going back to working 10 hours a day, seven days a week at least till Thanksgiving, maybe Christmas, maybe who knows? All of you will have to fill in in my absence.


But this _is_ your job. You listen here Mister...you just march right on in there and tell the boss that you had this job first. Better yet, I'll write you a note...you know a written excuse...like in grammar school. Darn, ok...good luck with your new job...hope it has all the perks that this one does. We'll miss you. Sheesh.


----------



## intinst

Well, I have been at Dassault for 32 years, I might have started there first.  Aviation has always been like this, feast or famine.  It is unfortunate that lately we seem to be peeking at Holiday season and during the summer. Looks like I may get Thanksgiving day off instead of the four day weekend I am supposed to have. Too early to tell about Christmas and New Years, but I don't think I'll have the extended time off That was originally scheduled. Ah well, I am employed with a good job and good benefits. Didn't mind so much when I was younger and less places hurt.


----------



## intinst

Put all the steaks in the bag.
Call the police and the cat gets it!


----------



## telracs

Okay, you'll have to tell us where you find all the fun stuff so I can try and pick up some of the slack.


----------



## intinst

Big bathtub


----------



## intinst

just going to some of the sites on the web, and keeping my eyes open for something that I haven't seen. I'll still be posting, but won't have the time to search as much.


----------



## intinst

funny food faces


----------



## intinst

Don't believe I'll change her to arm wrestle!


----------



## intinst

See how you like it!


----------



## intinst

*LOL!*


----------



## intinst

Capitalism in action


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, Bacon!


----------



## intinst

Weird


----------



## intinst

Creepiest Pic Of The Day


----------



## intinst

Even cooks can be nerds


----------



## intinst

Hey! Keep the speed down!


----------



## intinst

I got the last parking place in the lot!


----------



## intinst

How would you like to make a raincoat for an elephant?


----------



## intinst

Just think, if this where the first bicycle, what would we be riding now?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> How would you like to make a raincoat for an elephant?


The better question is, "Why does an elephant need a raincoat?"


----------



## intinst

Maybe the elephant just wanted one?


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> Hey! Keep the speed down!


Aw, this would suck


----------



## intinst

Hitchcock have it right?


----------



## intinst

Extreme pugging


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Even cooks can be nerds


Tetris beats Pacman?


----------



## intinst

Bpoing, boing, boing!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Tetris beats Pacman?


Unless he can eat his way out.


----------



## intinst

Best friends? OK!


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Up to the moment news


----------



## intinst

Competition between stores


----------



## intinst

Of to the races!


----------



## intinst

Reality of social network sites


----------



## intinst

Shhhh!


----------



## intinst

I repeat, woof.


----------



## intinst

Could be.


----------



## intinst

Yippee!


----------



## intinst

Now if I could only transmit...


----------



## 911jason

Beautiful picture of a bug!


----------



## 911jason

Ninja-Eagle!


----------



## intinst

Excerpts from a Dog’s Diary……

8:00 am – Dog food! My favorite thing!
9:30 am – A car ride! My favorite thing!
9:40 am – A walk in the park! My favorite thing!
10:30 am – Got rubbed and petted! My favorite thing!
12:00 pm – Lunch! My favorite thing!
1:00 pm – Played in the yard! My favorite thing!
3:00 pm – Wagged my tail! My favorite thing!
5:00 pm – Milk bones! My favorite thing!
7:00 pm – Got to play ball! My favorite thing!
8:00 pm – Wow! Watched TV with the people! My favorite thing!
11:00 pm – Sleeping on the bed! My favorite thing!


----------



## intinst

Excerpts from a Cat's Daily Diary. ..

Day 983 of my captivity&#8230;
My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects.

They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while the other inmates and I are fed hash or some 
sort of dry nuggets. Although I make my contempt for the rations perfectly clear, 
I nevertheless must eat something in order to keep up my strength.

The only thing that keeps me going is my dream of escape. In an attempt to disgust them, 
I once again vomit on the carpet.

Today I decapitated a mouse and dropped its headless body at their feet. I had hoped this 
would strike fear into their hearts, since it clearly demonstrates what I am capable of. 
However, they merely made condescending comments about what a 
'good little hunter' I am.


Spoiler



Bastards.



There was some sort of assembly of their accomplices tonight. I was placed in solitary 
confinement for the duration of the event. However, I could hear the noises and smell 
the food. I overheard that my confinement was due to the power of 'allergies.' I must 
learn what this means and how to use it to my advantage.

Today I was almost successful in an attempt to assassinate one of my tormentors by 
weaving around his feet as he was walking. I must try this again 
tomorrow-but at the top of the stairs.

I am convinced that the other prisoners here are flunkies and snitches. The dog receives 
special privileges. He is regularly released - and seems to be more than willing to return. 
He is obviously retarded.

The bird has got to be an informant. I observe him communicating with the guards regularly. 
I am certain that he reports my every move. My captors have arranged protective custody 
for him in an elevated cell, so he is safe. For now&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## intinst

Once there was a person who studied to be a doctor. He studied so well that he quickly graduated. 
So he decided to open up a clinic and put a sign up that said, "If we can't solve your problem then 
we'll give you $5,000 first time and $10,000 the second time". Many people tried to get the $5,000, 
but non succeded. One day a man said that hes gonna get it. He asked his friend to borrow $1,000 
and that he'll pay hime back $3,000. So he went to the clinic and said. "Doctor I can't taste anything 
please help me!!". So the doctor told his nurse, "give me jar #14". He put a spoonfull in the mans 
mouth and he shouted, "What The


Spoiler



Hel


l, THIS TASTES LIKE CRAP!!". The doctor told him, 
"see you can taste". So the man, angry, went back to his friend the next day and asked to 
borrow $1,000 and he'll pay him back $5,000. So he went to the clinic and said, "Doc I can't 
remember anything!". So the doctor said asked his nurse, "bring me jar #14". 
The man jumped up and shouted, "NO, NOT AGAIN!!!"


----------



## intinst

Huh, Do I?


----------



## intinst

Not a lot of options here


----------



## intinst

Sniff! Sniff!


----------



## intinst

All I had was the Rigatoni and a glass of water and you want to split the check four ways?


----------



## intinst

There it is again!


----------



## intinst

How about a nice cup of coffee?


----------



## intinst

No! No! Please, Not that!


----------



## intinst

Just push it through the bars!


----------



## intinst

Dog vs. Snow Blower


----------



## sjc

hhhee he he...installing windows...lol.  I do find that paper clip so annoying when I am trying to do something and he keeps bugging me.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A 1 and a 2....


----------



## intinst

You look silly!


----------



## intinst

You're right, Fozzy.


----------



## intinst

Yes, I know you said it was the fuel pump.
Yes, I know you were right.
There, I've said it now, will you give it a rest?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sorry!


----------



## intinst

We took a detour this morning.


----------



## intinst

A reason for staying thin


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

The trials of tech support...


----------



## intinst

I think he should have stayed in his cell.


----------



## sjc

LMAO...mouse in the upper right corner...lol.


----------



## intinst

Makes me feel much better about my desk.


----------



## intinst

Party on, Dude!


----------



## intinst

Do Not Want!


----------



## intinst

Considerate of him.


----------



## intinst

Nice even tan


----------



## intinst

I never knew there were dolls like this.


----------



## intinst

They said smile, things could be worse, so I smiled. Sure enough, things got worse.


----------



## 911jason

ouch!


----------



## telracs

Little Johnny's at it again...... 

A new teacher was trying to make use of her psychology courses. 
She started her class by saying, 'Everyone who thinks they're stupid, stand up!' 
After a few seconds, Little Johnny stood up. The teacher said, 'Do you think you're stupid, Little Johnny?' 
'No, ma'am, but I hate to see you standing there all by yourself!' 

* * * * * * * * * * * 

Little Johnny watched, fascinated, as his mother smoothed cold cream on her face. 
'Why do you do that, mommy?' he asked. 'To make myself beautiful,' said his mother, 
who then began removing the cream with a tissue. 'What's the matter?' asked Little Johnny. 'Giving up?' 

* * * * * * * * * * * 

The math teacher saw that little Johnny wasn't paying attention in class.. She called on him and said, 
'Johnny! What are 2 and 4 and 28 and 44?' 
Little Johnny quickly replied, 'NBC, FOX, ESPN and the Cartoon Network!' 

* * * * * * * * * * * 

Little Johnny's kindergarten class was on a field trip to their local police station where they saw 
pictures tacked to a bulletin board of the 10 most wanted criminals. 
One of the youngsters pointed to a picture and asked if it really was the photo of a wanted person. 
'Yes,' said the policeman. 'The detectives want very badly to capture him. 
Little Johnny asked, " Why didn't you keep him when you took his picture ? " 

* * * * * * * * * * * 

Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father. 
He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up 
and down the horse's legs and rump, and chest.. After a few minutes, 
Johnny asked, 'Dad, why are you doing that?' 
His father replied, 'Because when I'm buying horses, I have to make sure that they are healthy 
and in good shape before I buy. 
Johnny, looking worried, said, 'Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom ..'


----------



## telracs

A successful  rancher died and left everything to his devoted wife. She  was a very good-looking woman and determined to keep the  ranch, but knew very little about ranching, so she decided  to place an ad in the newspaper for a ranch hand.  

Two cowboys applied for the job.  One was gay  and the other a drunk.  She thought long and hard  about it, and when no one else applied she decided to hire  the gay guy, figuring it would be safer to have him around  the house than the drunk.  He proved to be a hard  worker who put in long hours every day and knew a lot  about ranching.  For weeks, the two of them worked,  and the ranch was doing very well.  Then one day, the  rancher's widow said to the hired hand, 'You have done a  really good job, and the ranch looks great.  You  should go into town and kick up your heels.'  

The hired hand readily agreed and went into town  one Saturday night.  One o'clock came, however, and  he hadn't returned.  Two am, and still no hired  hand.  Finally he returned around two-thirty, and  upon entering the room, he found the rancher's widow  sitting by the fireplace with a glass of wine, waiting for  him.  

She quietly called him over to her.  'Unbutton my blouse and take it off,' she said. Trembling,  he did as she directed. 'Now take off my boots.' He did as  she asked, ever so slowly. 'Now take off my socks.' He  removed each gently and placed them neatly by her boots.  'Now take off my skirt.' He slowly unbuttoned it,  constantly watching her eyes in the fire light. 'Now take  off my bra.' Again, with trembling hands, he did as he was  told and dropped it to the floor.  

Then she  looked at him and said, 'If you ever wear my clothes into  town again, you're fired.'


----------



## intinst

For those REALLY scary movies.


----------



## intinst

Some people say there is a guy wearing orange in this picture, I can't see him.


----------



## intinst

Catchy store name.


----------



## intinst

Wonder Woman has an admirer.


----------



## intinst

Ooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## intinst

Perhaps not the sharpest tack in the box...


----------



## intinst

asleep at the nom


----------



## intinst

Happy shining faces


----------



## intinst

Spell check does not solve all problems


----------



## intinst

Batsmart car


----------



## intinst

Nicknames can stay with you all your life.


----------



## intinst

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## intinst

Take one!


----------



## intinst

For the die-hard fan


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute, how many fangs does she have?


----------



## intinst

Sign of the times


----------



## intinst

Gotta know when to fold 'em.


----------



## intinst

Compensating, are we?


----------



## intinst

O M G !


----------



## intinst

Heaven, I'm in heaven and my heart beats so that I can hardly speak. (Opening lines from Cheek to Cheek)


----------



## intinst

Good Kitty...


----------



## intinst

I don't know, is that a good price?


----------



## intinst

Want to be single in about 30 seconds?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, but we are experiencing...


----------



## intinst

I have a problem


----------



## intinst

Kids say the darnedest things! ( Old Art Linkletter show reference)


----------



## intinst

Tan lines


----------



## intinst

Maybe two weeks


----------



## intinst

Hi There!


----------



## intinst

Shhh! Just one more chapter on my Kindle !


----------



## intinst

A gallon to go, Please!


----------



## intinst

As the Goldfish turns...


----------



## intinst

Open bottle law there?


----------



## intinst

You might be a ******* if...


----------



## intinst

Doesn't this look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Quick!


----------



## intinst

Just so you know...


----------



## intinst

How in the world...


----------



## intinst

May have to buy a donkey to get you to the front door.


----------



## intinst

The miracle drink


----------



## intinst

Wonders of eBay


----------



## intinst

Grrr


----------



## intinst

Sink holes the world over


----------



## intinst

Yeah, me too. Later!


----------



## 911jason

Susan in VA said:


> The police department that had confiscated it is about four miles from where DD's dad's family lives. He says that on his next trip there (in a couple of weeks) he'll stop by and ask them what happened....


http://www.duluthnewstribune.com/event/article/id/151196/



> *Winning eBay bid for recliner on wheels? $10,099.99*
> 
> The auction ended at 7:12 p.m. Thursday, and $10,099.99 emerged as the winning bid for a motorized recliner.
> 
> Proctor Police Chief Walter Wobig had no quarrel with the price to be paid for a vehicle his department seized after the drunken-driving conviction of its owner and operator, Dennis LeRoy Anderson.
> 
> "We've had this vehicle in holding since Aug. 31, 2008, and if you would have told me then that it would sell for more than $10,000, I would have said you were nuts," Wobig said.
> 
> Anderson, too, was pleasantly surprised by the response, saying: "I figured it was probably worth two or three grand at most."
> 
> This was the chair's second appearance on eBay. It was initially listed as a La-Z-Boy, but when the recliner manufacturer informed eBay that the chair was not a genuine La-Z-Boy, eBay pulled it from auction Monday. At that time, the top bid for the motorized recliner sat at more than $43,000.
> 
> "Maybe that's the power of the La-Z-Boy name," joked Wobig.
> 
> More likely the story of Anderson's conviction and odd ingenuity had run its course in the international news cycle.
> 
> "Never in my wildest dreams did I think that every branch of media would pick up on this story," Wobig said. "I've received thousands of e-mails on this case and we've been contacted by press from Japan, France, Germany and the British Times. This morning, I was on KROQ radio in L.A."
> 
> Wobig stands behind the decision to arrest Anderson for driving his chair to a Proctor bar and then operating it with a blood-alcohol content of 0.29 percent - more than three times the legal limit. Anderson was so inebriated he drove his chair into a parked car, prompting a police response.
> 
> "I said we can't treat this guy differently than anyone else we arrest on a DWI," Wobig recalled.
> 
> The chair, which is powered by a lawnmower engine, features running lights, a stereo, a rear-view mirror, a magazine rack and a cup holder.
> 
> Wobig said he doesn't yet know the identity of the winning bidder or the final destination of the chair. The top bidder has 48 hours to make a $2,000 down payment and seven days to make full payment before the chair is shipped.
> 
> Anderson said he already has drawn up plans for his next lounge-mobile, and it incorporates a love seat and a snowmobile undercarriage.
> 
> "I'll have it ready to rock and roll at Brainerd next year," Anderson said, referring to the gathering of odd-ball vehicles in the campgrounds at Brainerd International Raceway. "You've got to have some fun."


----------



## sjc

Wow, I can't believe that dumb chair went for that much...hey maybe it could have gotten even more on antiques road show...lol


----------



## 911jason

Awwww.... so sad!!! =(

*Swine Flu Remedy?*


----------



## 911jason

*When life gives you a crappy job...*


----------



## 911jason

*This CANNOT be good!*


----------



## 911jason

Ummm... may I suggest that your current distance is insufficient?


----------



## 911jason

I've seen Betsy's moderator hats before... wonder which site he works for?


----------



## 911jason

"No really honey, the fish is bigger than me!!!"... uh-huh, sure.


----------



## 911jason

Hi, you've reached Intinst's thread, but he's not available right now...


----------



## 911jason

Since when did trout start wearing hats?


----------



## 911jason

Highway to hell?


----------



## 911jason

Hmmm... which one doesn't fit


----------



## 911jason

Awwww... 2 moderators getting married!


----------



## 911jason

Oh how I wish there was a lobster in this picture...


----------



## 911jason

I've heard of a shotgun wedding, but this is ridiculous!


----------



## 911jason

The "natural" moderator look...


----------



## 911jason

Here... have a seat!


----------



## 911jason

Modern transportation


----------



## 911jason

Here's a moderator's hat for Harvey


----------



## telracs

Page-A-Day Zen calendar for today...

When you are at sea, keep clear of the land.
publilius syrus

Um, when I'm at sea, shouldn't I being steerin _towards_ the land?


----------



## intinst

Dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## intinst

I'm ready!


----------



## intinst

Some jobs should be left to professionals


----------



## intinst

Where's the kitten?


----------



## intinst

No Respect!


----------



## intinst

You'll need it


----------



## intinst

Good or Evil?


----------



## intinst

Escher Car


----------



## intinst

Ikea parts?


----------



## intinst

A little flotsam on the river


----------



## intinst

Hope you have a Snickers, you'll be a while!


----------



## intinst

If I only had brought my other camera...


----------



## intinst

You do it your way, we'll do it ours


----------



## scott_audio

intinst said:


> Escher Car


whew that made me dizzy


----------



## intinst

How to turn your bus into a convertable.


----------



## intinst

Oh good! a safety lane for bicyclists!


----------



## intinst

Swoosh!


----------



## intinst

Bicycle air bag?


----------



## intinst

Changing nature to our will


----------



## intinst

A lot of beer!


----------



## intinst

different


----------



## intinst

So's this


----------



## intinst

And completing the tri-fecta:


----------



## intinst

Cool stop action photo.


----------



## intinst

apartment for rent


----------



## intinst

No one wanted to tell them they needed a parade permit.


----------



## intinst

Thaaaaaanks! I was getting thirsty!


----------



## intinst

Hello? Anybody in there?


----------



## intinst

Art


----------



## intinst

Food sculpture


----------



## intinst

You know, when I get out, there's


Spoiler



Hell


 to pay!


----------



## intinst

Hey, watch it! I have sensitive skin!


----------



## intinst

Look everybody! I'm an elephant!


----------



## intinst

pastel poodle


----------



## intinst

Sure, you can play through, No problem!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Don't you spit at me! You'd be in so much trouble if I could move!


----------



## 911jason

Those were the days...


----------



## 911jason

It doesn't get any higher-tech than this.


----------



## 911jason

Oh no! 

















































































Awwwwwww!!!


----------



## 911jason

This HOA ain't messing around!!!


----------



## 911jason

Awww... what a _hearth_warming family photo!


----------



## scott_audio

lol, all great, the dog story with pictures was awesome


----------



## intinst

Elephants can read!


----------



## intinst

How's my order coming?


----------



## intinst

Move up in concept


----------



## intinst

Might take more than a tractor to get out of this one!


----------



## intinst

Wide load


----------



## intinst

Long load


----------



## intinst

You're kidding, Right?


----------



## intinst

eclectic collection


----------



## intinst

Nice spare tire!


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Different parking mode


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you really need a different form of transporting items


----------



## intinst

Must have the right insurance


----------



## intinst

Custom ride


----------



## intinst

People will do the darnedest things, Betsy and MINImum, you have something to shoot for!


----------



## intinst

Very nice sculpture


----------



## intinst

And a different mural


----------



## intinst

Very interesting building


----------



## intinst

Need something to do with all those AOL CD's?


----------



## intinst

Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> Awwww... 2 moderators getting married!


I need to get some new hats.... 

Betsy


----------



## intinst

Security system


----------



## intinst

Non-security system


----------



## intinst

How did they do that?


----------



## intinst

Laid back cat


----------



## intinst

Another pocket kitty


----------



## intinst

I wondered!


----------



## intinst

I couldn't do that to my poodle.


----------



## intinst

Better just watch from over there, those are 
big enough you might look like "bait."


----------



## intinst

Training wheels?


----------



## intinst

TV delivery


----------



## intinst

To market, to market...


----------



## intinst

All together now, Awwwww.


----------



## intinst

Quite a load!


----------



## intinst

My nose! My nose!


----------



## intinst

Always room for one more!


----------



## intinst

Beach a little close to the runway.


----------



## intinst

I hope this is a simulator!


----------



## intinst

Tank chair


----------



## intinst

Yeah, right.


----------



## intinst

Consider this your last warning!


----------



## intinst

Use your imagination!


----------



## intinst

The way America works...


----------



## intinst

It really is a small world...


----------



## intinst

Fun with food:


----------



## intinst

Fun with food II:


----------



## intinst

Fun with food III:


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst, that "small Earth' one  --  where could I get a copy of that?


----------



## intinst

Here is the website:
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=114942821


----------



## intinst




----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst, very nice!  Thank you to all the men and women who serve/served our country.


----------



## intinst

Was taught by parents to wait for the walk light.


----------



## intinst

Chicken sound good for supper?


----------



## intinst

Or would you rather have fish?


----------



## intinst

Perhaps pork?


----------



## intinst

Tribble?


----------



## intinst

We are stopped at the terminal, you may begin disembarking, 
be careful and thank you for flying Crash airlines.


----------



## intinst

This will be expensive.


----------



## intinst

But not as much as this.


----------



## intinst

Or this.


----------



## intinst

interesting


----------



## intinst

Texas Limo


----------



## telracs

Did anyone ever notice that the description of a "puffskein" in Harry Potter is the same as a "tribble"?


----------



## intinst

I like to sing-a


----------



## intinst

You are on your own, have a nice day.


----------



## intinst

Quite a kick!


----------



## intinst

Speaking of soccer, fancy a game?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Not sure what it is, but it is a big ugly one!


----------



## intinst

Good old Jacob


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Now *that*, that's a sink hole!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sit down and relax!


----------



## intinst

Nah, I don't think I'll get one of these.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll park here, my life kinda boring, anyway.


----------



## intinst

Easy store watermelon


----------



## intinst

Wat to go?


----------



## intinst

Men with too much time on their hands.


----------



## intinst

Multi-tool tie


----------



## intinst

Did not understand security


----------



## intinst

Big Load


----------



## intinst

*Patriotic, or would that be Patrioptic?*


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> Wat to go?


YOu can pee in the pool, and nobody would know....just sayin'


----------



## 911jason

_I don't swim in your toilet...
...so please don't pee in my pool!!!_


----------



## intinst

Does not understand concept of open 24 hours


----------



## intinst

Ultimate snaow and ice tire?


----------



## intinst

snap, crackle AND pop?


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

Some people never want you to have any fun.


----------



## intinst

Ah, the eighties...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

looks content


----------



## intinst

I'd like to see how well she shoots.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

^^^  How cool!


----------



## sjc

Seeing the picture of that monkey made me think of the Oprah interview with that poor woman who was attacked by the monkey...It's all over the papers.  I didn't see the Oprah show; but I saw the photos in the paper...SO SAD.  Did anyone watch?  That poor lady.  I couldn't even begin to imagine...


----------



## intinst

Having a bad day? Maybe Chewbacca can help:
http://instantchewbacca.com/


----------



## intinst

Read on the web:
Whenever someone says "I'm not book smart, but I'm street smart,"
all I hear is "I'm not real smart, but I'm imaginary smart."


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Poor Gil.


----------



## intinst

A little worried


----------



## intinst

Be all we'd need


----------



## intinst

I HOPE this is just poor writing:


----------



## intinst

'Tis the season.


----------



## intinst

Great seasonal hat for Betsy


----------



## intinst

Busted!


----------



## intinst

Amen, Garfield, amen.


----------



## intinst

New Greyhound bus


----------



## intinst

New dental assistant


----------



## intinst

One way of coping


----------



## intinst

12 days so far.


----------



## intinst

No, Really!


----------



## intinst

You Do!


----------



## intinst

Hope no one hits "delete."


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


>


Not my kid, but I liked it.


----------



## sjc

The kitten on chick legs was freakish.
The Beach cartoon was freaking hilarious!!! LMAO!!


----------



## intinst

Parents the world over have the same problems


----------



## intinst

Ruff! er I mean, Rah! Rah!


----------



## intinst

They's right over there.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Are your savings a little thin, too?


----------



## intinst

Don't forget zombies


----------



## intinst

Cool, I can use the money to get my car back.


----------



## intinst

Has difficulty with the left/right concept.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you feel like a nut...


----------



## intinst

Looks good except for the extras


----------



## intinst

Different from the pizza I'm used to seeing.


----------



## intinst

Somedays


----------



## intinst

Even if they are cotton?


----------



## intinst

I was wondering about that.


----------



## intinst

No problems on the interstate, everything is running normal...


----------



## intinst

Very talented


----------



## intinst

Very tall (or they're real short!)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Na, na ,na


----------



## intinst

This is insane!


----------



## Geoffrey

For some reason its still cute ....


----------



## sjc

YUM...


----------



## intinst

Designers and models are weird


----------



## intinst

New hat for Betsy:


----------



## intinst

Cake, Anyone?


----------



## intinst

At least he will have help carrying it in.


----------



## intinst

Can you imagine?


----------



## intinst

Disney Life Lessons


----------



## intinst

You really need to be clear when ordering cake decorations.


----------



## intinst

Do these feathers make me look fat?


----------



## Jane Bled

"Time"

Time burns slowly;
Hours waxing down the clock,
Dripping one by one.


----------



## intinst

I found a parking place right off the highway...


----------



## intinst

Good Brakes!


----------



## intinst

Static hair


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Asleep or hamming up "Play Dead?"


----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much...


----------



## intinst

Ouch


----------



## intinst

We've got trouble!


----------



## intinst

Took some doing


----------



## intinst

Remember:


----------



## intinst

Are you going to eat that peanut?


----------



## intinst

Bus graphics:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The problem with fairy tale curses


----------



## telracs

sjc said:


> YUM...


Extremely yummy. Especially last year when I sat next to him at [title of show]. Nice early birthday present for me.


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately, I know what she means.


----------



## intinst

The voices say it will be allright.


----------



## intinst

So much is wrong with this, I don't know what to say.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Emerson quote.


----------



## intinst

Let me think...


----------



## intinst

Somebody had a "Wardrobe Malfunction."


----------



## intinst

translucent cowfish


----------



## drenee

http://www.snotr.com/video/2772

Deer for Breakfast?

It's not what you think. 
deb


----------



## drenee

intinst said:


> Somebody had a "Wardrobe Malfunction."


But did they win?


----------



## intinst

What if?


----------



## intinst

Man, what a ride! Right Darryl? Darryl?


----------



## intinst

Well, at least he made it.


----------



## intinst

Is that a Turkey?


----------



## intinst

He lives on Montreal, should be easy to find.


----------



## intinst

A reason we can all get behind.


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate positioning.


----------



## intinst

Well, if they needed it...


----------



## intinst

I do not know what this means, and I hope I never find out.


----------



## scott_audio

drenee said:


> http://www.snotr.com/video/2772
> 
> Deer for Breakfast?
> 
> It's not what you think.
> deb


I really enjoyed that, thanks


----------



## scott_audio

ORLANDO: Neither rhyme nor reason...


----------



## scott_audio

Yesterday I was a dog. Today I'm a dog. Tomorrow I'll probably still be a dog. Sigh! There's so little hope for advancement.
-Snoopy


----------



## telracs

I just want to thank all of you for your educational e-mails over the past year. I am totally screwed up now and have little chance of recovery.

I no longer open a public bathroom door without using a paper towel or have them put lemon slices in my ice water without worrying about the bacteria on the lemon peel.

I can't use the remote in a hotel room because I don't know what the last person was doing while flipping through the adult movie channels.

I can't sit down on the hotel bedspread because I can only imagine what has happened on it since it was last washed.

I have trouble shaking hands with someone who has been driving because the number one pastime while driving alone is picking ones nose (although cell phone usage may be taking the number one spot).

Eating a little snack sends me on a guilt trip because I can only imagine how many gallons of Trans fats I have consumed over the years.

I can't touch any woman's purse for fear she has placed it on the floor of a public bathroom.

I MUST SEND MY SPECIAL THANKS to whoever sent me the one about poop in the glue on envelopes because I now have to use a wet sponge with every envelope that needs sealing.

ALSO, now I have to scrub the top of every can I open for the same reason.

I no longer have any savings because I gave it to a sick girl (Penny Brown) who is about to die in the hospital for the 1,387,258th time.

I no longer have any money at all, but that will change once I receive the $15,000 that Bill Gates/Microsoft and AOL are sending me for participating in their special e-mail program.

I no longer worry about my soul because I have 363,214 angels watching over me having sent prayers to 11 of my “sisters” within 12 minutes. 

I no longer eat KFC because their chickens are actually horrible mutant freaks with no eyes or feathers.

I no longer use cancer-causing deodorants even though I smell like a water buffalo on a hot day.

THANKS TO YOU I have learned that my prayers only get answered if I forward an e-mail to seven of my friends and make a wish within five minutes.

BECAUSE OF YOUR CONCERN, I no longer drink Coca Cola because it can remove toilet stains.

I no longer can buy gasoline without taking someone along to watch the car so a serial killer won't crawl in my back seat when I'm pumping gas.

I no longer drink Pepsi or Dr. Pepper since the people who make these products are atheists who refuse to put 'Under God' on their cans.

I no longer use Saran Wrap in the microwave because it causes cancer.

AND THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW I can't boil a cup of water in the microwave anymore because it will blow up in my face.....disfiguring me for life.

I no longer check the coin return on pay phones because I could be pricked with a needle infected with AIDS

I no longer go to shopping malls because someone will drug me with a perfume sample and rob me.

I no longer receive packages from UPS or Fed Ex since they are actually Al Qaeda in disguise.

I no longer shop at Target since they are French and don't support our American troops or the Salvation Army.

I no longer answer the phone because someone will ask me to dial a number for which I will get a phone bill with calls to Jamaica, Uganda, Singapore and Uzbekistan.

I no longer buy expensive cookies from Neiman Marcus since I now have their recipe.

THANKS TO YOU I can't use anyone's toilet but mine because a big brown African spider is lurking under the seat to cause me instant death when it bites my butt.

AND THANKS TO YOUR GREAT ADVICE I can't ever pick up $5.00 dropped in the parking lot because it probably was placed there by a sex molester waiting underneath my car to grab my leg.

I can no longer drive my car because I can't buy gas from certain gas companies!

I can't do any gardening because I'm afraid I'll get bitten by the brown recluse and my hand will fall off.

And I now keep my toothbrush in the living room, because water splashes over 6 ft. out of the commode.  
  
If you don't send this e-mail to at least 144,000 people in the next 70 minutes, a large dove with diarrhea will land on your head at 5:00 p.m tomorrow afternoon and the fleas from 12 camels will infest your back, 
causing you to grow a hairy hump. I know this will occur because it actually happened to a friend of my next door neighbors' ex-mother-in-law's second husband's cousin's beautician


----------



## Ann in Arlington

scott_audio said:


> Yesterday I was a dog. Today I'm a dog. Tomorrow I'll probably still be a dog. Sigh! There's so little hope for advancement.
> -Snoopy


"But, at least there's symmetry." -- Zathras


----------



## drenee

Scarlet, that sums it up.  

deb


----------



## telracs

drenee said:


> Scarlet, that sums it up.
> 
> deb


Thanks. Actually, it was an e-mail from a friend.....


----------



## scott_audio

Ann in Arlington said:


> "But, at least there's symmetry." -- Zathras


----------



## intinst

Baby Otters


----------



## intinst

How'd they DO that?


----------



## intinst

Right down my alley...


----------



## intinst

Don't look to good, dad.


----------



## intinst

There better be mor coming NOW.


----------



## intinst

Good luck, it's probably in with the dumplings by now.


----------



## intinst

Missle launch at same approx. time


----------



## intinst

Can't watch


----------



## intinst

Cats should be very good at yoga!


----------



## intinst

I guess that would be teender.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

That is the most expressive facial expression I've seen on a CAT. Amazing.


intinst said:


> Cats should be very good at yoga!


----------



## sjc

Shall we all start calling Ann at 917-584-9867?  Think she had to have her # changed yet?...lol.


----------



## intinst

Elk calf playing in a puddle


----------



## intinst




----------



## angelad

cute elk and kitties.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't have speakers on this computer but if they don't have "Singin' in the Rain" as background music for the elk video they get a "FAIL".


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Please join me in remembering a great icon of the entertainment community. The Pillsbury Doughboy died yesterday of a


Spoiler



yeast infection


 and trauma complications from repeated pokes in the belly. He was 71.

Doughboy was buried in a lightly greased coffin. Dozens of celebrities turned out to pay their respects, including Mrs. Butterworth, Hungry Jack, the California Raisins, Betty Crocker, the Hostess Twinkies, and Captain Crunch. The grave site was piled high with flours.

Aunt Jemima delivered the eulogy and lovingly described Doughboy as a man who never knew how much he was kneaded. Doughboy rose quickly in show business, but his later life was filled with turnovers. He was considered a very smart cookie, but wasted much of his dough on half-baked schemes. Despite being a little flaky at times, he still was a crusty old man and was considered a positive roll model for millions.

Doughboy is survived by his wife Play Dough, three children: John Dough, Jane Dough and Dosey Dough, plus they had one in the oven. He is also survived by his elderly father, Pop Tart.

The funeral was held at 3:50 for about 20 minutes.

If this made you smile for even a brief second, please rise to the occasion and take time to pass it on and share that smile with someone else who may be having a crumby day and kneads a lift.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Aw, those baby otters are so cute!!


----------



## sjc

Meredith...LMAO!!  I read one similar a while back.  What a "rise".  LMAO!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Bizkit the Sleepwalking Running Dog


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't have speakers on this computer but if they don't have "Singin' in the Rain" as background music for the elk video they get a "FAIL".


No, it's something classical sounding.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a nut cracker cracker!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like the one my kids attended.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> I just want to thank all of you for your educational e-mails over the past year. I am totally screwed up now and have little chance of recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... THIS WAS_ my_ original email! Where did you get it?!!!!  So sad to live by all of these... er... rules....
Click to expand...


----------



## intinst

The car cycle: It actually uses the motor and front wheel drive of a car.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I know many of you are asking, Why would he do that?
The only true answer is, because he could and wanted to do it.


----------



## intinst

Very unhappy camel, but then again, I've never seen a happy one.


----------



## intinst

Photoshop or contact?


----------



## intinst

Oh look! An underwater mime. Many believe they should all be underwater.


----------



## intinst

Buying veggies


----------



## intinst

Let'z hope this is a one of a kind hairstyle.


----------



## intinst

What button is for sideways?


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## 911jason

intinst said:


> Photoshop or contact?


Ummm... I'm gonna say Photoshop.


----------



## intinst

Sign of the times we live in:


----------



## intinst

Really!


----------



## intinst

And I want it NOW!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate, but true.


----------



## intinst

No wonder some are so good, they study!


----------



## intinst

Don't even think about drinking it!


----------



## intinst

At an ever increasing rate!


----------



## scott_audio

911jason said:


> Ummm... I'm gonna say Photoshop.


It looks photoshop'd, but there are some wild contacts out there... i'd want glow in the dark


----------



## intinst

They say swimming is good for your physique.


----------



## intinst

They say the same about dance.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> They say swimming is good for your physique.


Awwww... that's OUR hippo, here in DC! Recently moved to someplace in the Midwest, though... I think Milwaukee.


----------



## telracs

_Disclaimer: This is not one of our normal happy joke stories for this thread, but I read it and needed to pass it on...._

Cemetery Escort Duty 

I just wanted to get the day over with and go down to Smokey's. Sneaking a look at my watch, I saw the time, 1655. Five minutes to go before the cemetery gates are closed for the day. Full dress was hot in the August sun. Oklahoma summertime was as bad as ever--the heat and humidity at the same level--both too high.

I saw the car pull into the drive, '69 or '70 model Cadillac Deville, looked factory-new. It pulled into the parking lot at a snail's pace. An old woman got out so slow I thought she was paralyzed; she had a cane and a sheaf of flowers--about four or five bunches as best I could tell.

I couldn't help myself. The thought came unwanted, and left a slightly bitter taste: 'She's going to spend an hour, and for this old soldier, my hip hurts like hell and I'm ready to get out of here right now!' But for this day, my duty was to assist anyone coming in.

Kevin would lock the 'In' gate and if I could hurry the old biddy along, we might make it to Smokey's in time.

I broke post attention. My hip made gritty noises when I took the first step and the pain went up a notch. I must have made a real military sight: middle-aged man with a small pot gut and half a limp, in marine full-dress uniform, which had lost its razor crease about thirty minutes after I began the watch at the cemetery.

I stopped in front of her, halfway up the walk. She looked up at me with an old woman's squint.

'Ma'am,may I assist you in any way?'

She took long enough to answer.

'Yes, son. Can you carry these flowers? I seem to be moving a tad slow these days.'

'My pleasure, ma'am.' Well, it wasn't too much of a lie.

She looked again. 'Marine, where were you stationed?'

'Vietnam, ma'am. Ground-pounder. '69 to '71.'

She looked at me closer. 'Wounded in action, I see. Well done, Marine. I'll be as quick as I can.'

I lied a little bigger: 'No hurry, ma'am.'

She smiled and winked at me. 'Son, I'm 85-years-old and I can tell a lie from a long way off. Let's get this done. Might be the last time I can do this. My name's Joanne Wieserman, and I've a few Marines I'd like to see one more time.'

'Yes, ma 'am. At your service.'

She headed for the World War I section, stopping at a stone. She picked one of the flowers out of my arm and laid it on top of the stone. She murmured something I couldn't quite make out. The name on the marble was Donald S. Davidson, USMC: France 1918.

She turned away and made a straight line for the World War II section, stopping at one stone. I saw a tear slowly tracking its way down her cheek. She put a bunch on a stone; the name was Stephen X.Davidson, USMC, 1943.

She went up the row a ways and laid another bunch on a stone, Stanley J. Wieserman, USMC, 1944.

She paused for a second. 'Two more, son, and we'll be done'

I almost didn't say anything, but, 'Yes, ma'am. Take your time.'

She looked confused. 'Where's the Vietnam section, son? I seem to have lost my way.'

I pointed with my chin. 'That way, ma'am.'

'Oh!' she chuckled quietly. 'Son, me and old age ain't too friendly.'

She headed down the walk I'd pointed at. She stopped at a couple of stones before she found the ones she wanted. She placed a bunch on Larry Wieserman, USMC, 1968, and the last on Darrel Wieserman, USMC, 1970. She stood there and murmured a few words I still couldn't make out.

'OK, son, I'm finished. Get me back to my car and you can go home.'

'Yes, ma'am. If I may ask, were those your kinfolk?'

She paused. 'Yes, Donald Davidson was my father, Stephen was my uncle, Stanley was my husband, Larry and Darrel were our sons. All killed in action, all Marines.'

She stopped. Whether she had finished, or couldn't finish, I don't know. She made her way to her car, slowly and painfully.

I waited for a polite distance to come between us and then double-timed it over to Kevin, waiting by the car.

'Get to the 'Out' gate quick. I have something I've got to do.'

Kevin started to say something, but saw the look I gave him. He broke the rules to get us there down the service road. We beat her. She hadn't made it around the rotunda yet.

'Kevin, stand at attention next to the gatepost. Follow my lead.' I humped it across the drive to the other post.

When the Cadillac came puttering around from the hedges and began the short straight traverse to the gate, I called in my best gunny's voice: 'TehenHut! Present Haaaarms!'

I have to hand it to Kevin; he never blinked an eye--full dress attention and a salute that would make his DI proud. 
She drove through that gate with two old worn-out soldiers giving her a send-off she deserved, for service rendered to her country, and for knowing duty, honor and sacrifice.

I am not sure, but I think I saw a salute returned from that Cadillac.

Instead of 'The End,' just think of 'Taps.'

Let's all keep those currently serving and those who have gone before in our thoughts. They are the reason for the many freedoms we enjoy.

Sorry about your monitor; it made mine blurry too!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Awwww... that's OUR hippo, here in DC! Recently moved to someplace in the Midwest, though... I think Milwaukee.


I am surprised that you can recognize a hippo by a photograph.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> _Disclaimer: This is not one of our normal happy joke stories for this thread, but I read it and needed to pass it on...._
> Sorry about your monitor; it made mine blurry too!


That's the great thing about this thread, it gives us a place to grin, chuckle or laugh out loud, and a place to post the other important things as well.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> That's the great thing about this thread, it gives us a place to grin, chuckle or laugh out loud, and a place to post the other important things as well.


Thanks, intinst. I just didn't want anyone to start it thinking it was going to have a punchline at the end and then want to slap me.


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I am surprised that you can recognize a hippo by a photograph.


I couldn't right now, I'm crying from that last post. But actually I recognized the painted backdrop, and the pool and the fence.

As I understand it they sent "our" hippo elsewhere to have company, and are using the space to expand the elephant enclosures, which have been shamefully small for years.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I couldn't right now, I'm crying from that last post. But actually I recognized the painted backdrop, and the pool and the fence.
> 
> As I understand it they sent "our" hippo elsewhere to have company, and are using the space to expand the elephant enclosures, which have been shamefully small for years.


Sorry....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Sorry....


Don't be, it was a good post!!

And besides -- even though this thread has become 99% funnies, that wasn't the original plan.... the intent was to have room for _everything_.

Not that anyone's complaining, intinst!


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> Don't be, it was a good post!!
> 
> And besides -- even though this thread has become 99% funnies, that wasn't the original plan.... the intent was to have room for _everything_.
> 
> Not that anyone's complaining, intinst!


How could I complain, when I've begged others to post on this thread? Besides, I wouldn't have wanted to miss Scarlet's post for any reason.


----------



## intinst

A man studied the menu long and hard, and finally turned to the waiter for help. "Well," said the waiter, "today our special is chicken on a bed of wild rice with green beans almandine and a nice side salad." "That sounds great. How is your chicken prepared?" "We break it to him very gently and tell him it's nothing personal."


----------



## intinst

A man was sitting alone in his office one night when a genie popped up out of his ashtray."And what will your third wish be?" The man looked at the genie and said, "Huh? How can I be getting a third wish when I haven't had a first or second wish yet?" "You have had two wishes already," the genie said, "but your second wish was for me to put everything back the way it was before you made your first wish. Thus,you remember nothing, because everything is the way it was before you made any wishes. You now have one wish left." "Okay," said the man, "I don't believe this, but what the heck. I've always wanted to understand women. I'd love to know what's going on inside their heads." "Funny," said the genie as it granted his wish and disappeared forever, "That was your first wish, too!"


----------



## intinst

Martin was a slow worker and found it difficult to hold down a job. After a visit to the job center he was offered work at the local Zoo. When he arrived for his first day, the keeper, aware of his reputation told him to take care of the tortoise section. Later, the keeper dropped by to see how Martin was getting on and found him standing by an empty enclosure. "Where are the tortoises?" he asked him. "I can't believe it" said Martin "I just opened the door and then.....Whooooosh!"


----------



## intinst

"He's great on the court," a sportswriter said of a college basketball player in a interview with his coach. "But how's his scholastic work?" "Why, he makes straight A's," replied the coach. "Wonderful!" said the sportswriter. "Yes," agreed the coach, "but his B's are a little crooked.


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

Siddhartha had often heard all this before, all these numerous voices in the river, but today they sounded different . . . They all belonged to each other: the lament of those who yearn, the laughter of the wise, the cry of indignation and the groan of dying . . . and all the voices, all the goals, all the pleasures, all the good and evil, all of them together was the world.

HerMann Hesse

(in the weird but true life that is musical theater, someone actually wrote a musical based on Herman Hesse's Sidd, it played briefly (very) off-Broadway).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm new here, and not going to go through 227 pages to make sure this hasn't been done before. If has, sorry! Make sure you keep watching at the end as the elevator doors close.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm new here, and not going to go through 227 pages


Oh, but it's so worth it!


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm new here, and not going to go through 227 pages to make sure this hasn't been done before. If has, sorry! Make sure you keep watching at the end as the elevator doors close.


You don't know what you are missing.


----------



## intinst

AMAZING SIMPLE HOME REMEDIES . . . THESE REALLY WORK!!

1.   AVOID CUTTING YOURSELF WHEN SLICING VEGETABLES BY GETTING
      SOMEONE ELSE TO HOLD THE VEGETABLES WHILE YOU CHOP.

2.   AVOID ARGUMENTS WITH THE FEMALES ABOUT LIFTING THE TOILET
      SEAT BY USING THE SINK.

3.   FOR HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE SUFFERERS ~ SIMPLY CUT YOURSELF
     AND BLEED FOR A FEW MINUTES, THUS REDUCING THE PRESSURE ON
     YOUR VEINS. REMEMBER TO USE A TIMER.

4.  A MOUSE TRAP PLACED ON TOP OF YOUR ALARM CLOCK WILL
     PREVENT YOU FROM ROLLING OVER AND GOING BACK TO SLEEP
     AFTER YOU HIT THE SNOOZE BUTTON.

5.  IF YOU HAVE A BAD COUGH, TAKE A LARGE DOSE OF LAXATIVES.
    THEN YOU'LL BE AFRAID TO COUGH.

6.  YOU ONLY NEED TWO TOOLS IN LIFE - WD-40 AND DUCT TAPE.
     IF IT DOESN'T MOVE AND SHOULD, USE THE WD-40. IF IT SHOULDN'T
     MOVE AND DOES, USE THE DUCT TAPE.

7.  IF YOU CAN'T FIX IT WITH A HAMMER, YOU'VE GOT AN ELECTRICAL PROBLEM .


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Must be a tough golf course...


----------



## intinst

Phenomenal parking job!


----------



## intinst

Welcome to Masterpiece Theater...


----------



## intinst

What a nice pink bucket!


----------



## intinst

Open air car


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Only 7 more months till summer!


----------



## intinst

Non-traditional wedding picture


----------



## intinst

Looks lonely


----------



## intinst

Lotta cups


----------



## intinst

Riddle: John's mother had four children. The first was April, the second was May, the third was June. What was the name of her fourth child? answer below



Spoiler



John


----------



## kindle zen




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm now re-reading, for the fourth<!> time, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's stories about Brigadier Gerard. Brigadier Gerard is a cavalry officer in Napoleon's cavalry. He is an outstanding swordsman, and an excellent horseman, who happens to be dumb as a post! Doyle wrote two collections of short stories about him that are hilarious. Here is the opening of my favorite Gerard story:

In all the great hosts of France there was only one officer toward whom the English of Wellington's Army retained a deep, steady, and unchangeable hatred.

There were plunderers among the French, and men of violence, gamblers, duellists, and roues. All these could be forgiven, for others of their kidney were to be found among the ranks of the English. But one officer of Massena's force had committed a crime which was unspeakable, unheard of, abominable; only to be alluded to with curses late in the evening, when a second bottle had loosened the tongues of men. The news of it was carried back to England, and country gentlemen who knew little of the details of the war grew crimson with passion when they heard of it, and yeomen of the shires raised freckled fists to Heaven and swore. And yet who should be the doer of this dreadful deed but our friend the Brigadier, Etienne Gerard, of the Hussars of Conflans, gay-riding, plume-tossing, debonair, the darling of the ladies and of the six brigades of light cavalry.

But the strange part of it is that this gallant gentleman did this hateful thing, and made himself the most unpopular man in the Peninsula, without ever knowing that he had done a crime for which there is hardly a name amid all the resources of our language. He died of old age, and never once in that imperturbable self- confidence which adorned or disfigured his character knew that so many thousand Englishmen would gladly have hanged him with their own hands. On the contrary, he numbered this adventure among those other exploits which he has given to the world, and many a time he chuckled and hugged himself as he narrated it to the eager circle who gathered round him in that humble cafe where, between his dinner and his dominoes, he would tell, amid tears and laughter, of that inconceivable Napoleonic past when France, like an angel of wrath, rose up, splendid and terrible, before a cowering continent. Let us listen to him as he tells the story in his own way and from his own point of view.

As for what the crime was--The story title may give a small clue. The title is "How the Brigadier Slew the Fox".


----------



## Susan in VA

So where's the link??


----------



## drenee

scarlet said:


> Sorry about your monitor; it made mine blurry too!


I accept your apology. My monitor got blurry.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> So where's the link??


Well, I aim to please, so here's the link to the Doyle ubercollection I have. I'm very pleased with it. I hope this works, usually I send my Henchperson Scarlet to do these things....











If the link doesn't work, or if you are too Scotch to shell out $4, there are numerous collections of all or part of Doyle's work on Kindle, and any of 'em that have the Brigadier Gerard stories (most contained in two books) will do in a pinch.


----------



## drenee

H.C., you should take the time to go back through all of the pages.  There's some really good stuff.
Just look at a couple or 3 pages a day.  
Of course, I don't surf the web and so I don't come across things like we get posted here.
Another thread I would suggest is Picture is worth 10,000 words.  Great work there.
Enjoy.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA

drenee said:


> I accept your apology. My monitor got blurry.


I'm afraid mine did again from the welcome-home dog greeting post.


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, I aim to please, so here's the link to the Doyle ubercollection I have. I'm very pleased with it. I hope this works, usually I send my Henchperson Scarlet to do these things....
> 
> If the link doesn't work, or if you are too Scotch to shell out $4, there are numerous collections of all or part of Doyle's work on Kindle, and any of 'em that have the Brigadier Gerard stories (most contained in two books) will do in a pinch.


Great, thanks! Bought it. I have all the Sherlock Holmes ones both in paper and on Kindle, but have never read any of his others.


----------



## intinst

Remember how loud it got?


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, I aim to please, so here's the link to the Doyle ubercollection I have. I'm very pleased with it. I hope this works, usually I send my Henchperson Scarlet to do these things....
> 
> If the link doesn't work, or if you are too Scotch to shell out $4, there are numerous collections of all or part of Doyle's work on Kindle, and any of 'em that have the Brigadier Gerard stories (most contained in two books) will do in a pinch.


I'm going to call my union about evil overlord doing henchperson's work!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Doesn't this look like fun!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## 911jason

Wow! A collection of amazing moments caught on tape.


----------



## 911jason

Doggy Heaven (click image for full wallpaper size 1600x1200)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I owned and read this book, with this exact cover, when I was about twelve. It was part of a lengthy series about Michael Alfred Robert Samson (aka Mike M.A.R.S.), an astronaut in a "secret space program" that was doing things ahead of the public guys. In addition to space adventure, there was a definite element of cloak and dagger, as Mike always had to contend with evil Soviet spies and saboteurs. Even then, I wondered if the Soviets knew enough about the secret space program to sabotage it, why were we hiding it from the American public?

In this particular book, he was part of the first flight to orbit the Moon, only they were followed by a Russian spaceship which attacked Mike on the back side of the moon. So Mike stood on the outside of his Apollo capsule and used a bazooka (recoilless, don'tcha know) to slug it out with the Russkis in deep space. Is it better than reading about Harry Potter or (better yet) about Vampire angst? I don't know, but I happened to be thinking about it today, so here is the cover for your amusement.

PS: How do you like that cover price of 45 cents?

PPS: As a former Army officer, even though the bazooka was long-gone by my time, I can assure you that firing it from the hip as Mike appears to be doing is a bad idea....

PPPS: As a physics geek, I can also assure you that standing on the outside of a spaceship and using a deadly weapon while the attitude rockets fire (which will make the spaceship, but not you, spin) is an EXTREMELY bad idea....After all these years, I never noticed that until viewing it just now.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Make you think twice about what you use to clean the shower.


----------



## intinst

Few as satisfying


----------



## intinst

Sad commentary


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> I owned and read this book, with this exact cover, when I was about twelve.


  DD's dad read those too, AND STILL HAS THEM (at age 53). 



The Hooded Claw said:


> PPPS: As a physics geek


It must be from the choice of childhood reading matter... he turned into one too (physics teacher, Navy nuke instructor, now Cisco computer instructor -- it doesn't get any geekier )


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Make you think twice about what you use to clean the shower.


Eeeewwwww. Good thing I already took a shower today... else I wouldn't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Navy Nuke Instructor!!!!

I was an instructor at the Navy Nuclear Power School in Orlando from '81 to '83. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In the early '80s, I was a nuclear weapons technician for the Army, then spent the late '80s as an officer in the Chemical Corps (which includes "defense" against nuclear weapons and fallout).  Since 1994 I've worked as a civilian in health physics (the "official" term for radiation safety--Invented to mislead the Germans during the Manhattan Project, and continuing to mislead and confuse people 65 years later in the early 21st Century), though with radioactive materials, not nuclear reactors.  A lot of that stuff going around this board!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Navy Nuke Instructor!!!!
> 
> I was an instructor at the Navy Nuclear Power School in Orlando from '81 to '83. . . . .


So then how did you manage to escape geekitude? 

That's where he was a student, but he was an instructor in Windsor from '78 to '80. (followed by civilian stints as nuclear chemistry technician at a power plant, and radiometrics manager at a lab, before switching to computer instruction)

Would have been too funny if he'd been one of your students in Orlando!!


----------



## scott_audio

harvey needs to come up wtih some KB glow in the dark t-shirts


----------



## scott_audio

got these from one of those emails my mother sends out, but i thought they were cute and worth sharing (as if everyone didn't already get them in email too  )


----------



## sjc

5700  Margarita time!!  Cheers to Intinst!!!  Coudn't have done it without you and a few others.  You know who you are.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wish it woud help, I'd do it!


----------



## intinst

The parking place, it was chosen unwisely.


----------



## intinst

Looks like Mercedes don't make frozen lake ice runners.


----------



## intinst

It's what Moms do.


----------



## intinst

popular bus driver


----------



## intinst

Modern relationships


----------



## intinst

Good luck with that...


----------



## intinst

On the road again...Just can't wait to get on the road again!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Mud Racer?


----------



## intinst

Looking for hot poodles?


----------



## intinst

Sounds like some had too much "Fun" on Halloween.


----------



## intinst

Zombies?


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

I've been trolling the travelblog.org site and reading random blogs and found today's thought for the day....

Of all the places in the world, maybe home is the most peculiar of them all.


----------



## sjc

> Of all the places in the world, maybe home is the most peculiar of them all.


Guess they got us pegged.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Live from Oklahoma, we bring you The Hooded Claw's Quote of the Day....


"Outside of a dog, a book is man's best friend. Inside of a dog, it's too dark to read."

--Groucho Marx

Presumably Groucho hadn't heard that he could get a clip-on light for his Kindle.....


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


>


self portraits should go in the picture thread....


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> self portraits should go in the picture thread....


----------



## telracs

Sometimes, I'm just not a good henchperson.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> Sometimes, I'm just not a good henchperson.


You realize that I'm going to have to complain to the Evil Henchmen's Guild about this....Making fun of the Evil Overlord is a serious violation of work rules!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> You realize that I'm going to have to complain to the Evil Henchmen's Guild about this....Making fun of the Evil Overlord is a serious violation of work rules!


If Evil Overlords fail to give their designated Henchperson evil deeds to perform, said Henchperson is authorized to initiate evil deeds, up to and including making fun of Evil Overlord. 
_Evil Henchperson Handbook, Volume 3, Section 7, paragraph 2, 347th Edition_


----------



## The Hooded Claw

She actually READ the handbook!  BLAAAAAST!!!!!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> She actually READ the handbook! BLAAAAAST!!!!!


"She" is on the committee updating the handbook for the 348th edition.

Never underestimate a truly evil Evil Henchperson.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nothing to do with self-portraits, but this is fun and weird. Might satisfy Scarlet's weirdness craving so she'll stop making fun of the Evil Overlord....






Past my bedtime here....


----------



## Geoffrey

Claw,

I love you - you're my favorite today.  

Leningrad Cowboys were just weird enough to make me want to know more about them ... and I love the chicks.  They looked like Kate and Cindy from the B-52's.  I may well be downloading some of their MP3's ....


----------



## intinst

Geoffrey said:


> Claw,
> 
> I love you - you're my favorite today.
> 
> Leningrad Cowboys were just weird enough to make me want to know more about them ... and I love the chicks. They looked like Kate and Cindy from the B-52's. I may well be downloading some of their MP3's ....


I thought of the B-52's as well! Very interesting, especially with the Red Army Choir backing them. I kept thinking, "How many of them know what they are singing?"
But, I think I still prefer Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## telracs

*Just as elephants don't travel on rabbit paths, great enlightenment isn't a matter of details.**
-Yung-Chia

Huh?
-scarlet*


----------



## intinst

That's one way


----------



## intinst

When cattle go wrong


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Loonlover says that'll be the day


----------



## intinst

With military precision.


----------



## intinst

According to Yogi Berra, "Baseball is a funny game." 
These two are moments from not having any fun.


----------



## intinst

A thanksgiveing cooking tip from Maxine.


----------



## intinst

Here is a very light weight computer


----------



## intinst

Cow piercings


----------



## intinst

Very intimidating hot air ballon


----------



## intinst

How airplanes looks getting off the ground


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Photographers are odd, sometimes.


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Santa's sense of humor is a little thin come the big day, sometimes.


----------



## intinst

In case you didn't know


----------



## intinst

Even Vader has to go.


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help out.


----------



## intinst

Got the fishing fever bad


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Photographers are odd, sometimes.


I don't see anything weird about it--I've done the thing on the right with holding the camera on a tripod over my head! Of course nothing _I_ would do could possibly be weird, right?


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I don't see anything weird about it--I've done the thing on the right with holding the camera on a tripod over my head! Of course nothing _I_ would do could possibly be weird, right?


Well, I can only comment on my own weird picture taking, see the thread below, especially my last post.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6795.800.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Geoffrey said:


> Claw,
> 
> I love you - you're my favorite today.
> 
> Leningrad Cowboys were just weird enough to make me want to know more about them ... and I love the chicks. They looked like Kate and Cindy from the B-52's. I may well be downloading some of their MP3's ....


For myself, a great deal of the appeal is in the visuals....Their performances are good, but not that awesome listening with my eyes closed. Amazon.com has a number of DVDs featuring their concerts, I've come really close to ordering 'em, but never quite pulled the trigger. If you buy any of these, be sure to check that it is in a format that you have a way to play:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ssc_2_17?url=search-alias%3Ddvd&field-keywords=leningrad+cowboys&x=0&y=0&sprefix=leningrad+cowboys

Added later....I just went and pulled the trigger on the "Total Balalika Show" DVD. We'll see how it goes....


----------



## sjc

Guess he's not worried about camera-shake.  I assume he has built in stabilization...I hope.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sjc said:


> Guess he's not worried about camera-shake. I assume he has built in stabilization...I hope.


The key is to do it in broad daylight with a fairly high ISO so you can set your shutter speed at 1/2000th second or something ridiculously fast....If you're using a fairly wide angle lens it will work okay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: cameras: there's a thread around here somewhere with footage from Harvey's helmet cam

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3477.0.html


----------



## Susan in VA

After catching up on today's posts in this thread, I feel the sudden need to go listen to the Song of the Volga Boatmen in its entirety, sung by the Red Army.  Without all the weirdness.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Well, since we've mentioned Evil Overlords, The Hooded Claw should take time to mention his personal favorite Evil Overlord, Ming the Merciless from the 1980 version of Flash Gordon:










I wish this was larger, but I can't find this particular poster any larger on the internet. *WAAAH!*

Max von Sydow seemed to be having a grand time playing Ming. Brilliant movie with great one-liners and awesome Queen music. Even though the guy playing Flash Gordon couldn't so much as "act" startled when you popped a balloon behind him. The movie also contained my absolute favorite line from any movie anytime:

"Yesterday's unscheduled solar eclipse is no cause for alarm!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> After catching up on today's posts in this thread, I feel the sudden need to go listen to the Song of the Volga Boatmen in its entirety, sung by the Red Army. Without all the weirdness.


Susan, I assume you've seen this? No weirdness, the straight deal here:






Thanks for prompting me to look this up, I've heard it forever without knowing what it was.


----------



## Susan in VA

Oooohh! Thank you! I had just listened to it on an album (that's one of those round black things), but _seeing_ it was great!

Now I absolutely have to go see whether YouTube has my other Russian favorite.


----------



## Susan in VA

<happy sigh> here it is...


----------



## Susan in VA

There's also the Red Army version, which I don't like as much, but it has _fabulous_ footage of Moscow instead of the evenings-with-friends montage of the first one.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nothing to do with self-portraits, but this is fun and weird. Might satisfy Scarlet's weirdness craving so she'll stop making fun of the Evil Overlord....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past my bedtime here....


Okay, you have managed to exceed even my weirdness quotient.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> <happy sigh> here it is...


and exactly *what* is it?


----------



## Susan in VA

I know it as "Evenings in the Moscow Woodlands"; I don't speak Russian so I can't tell you the original title. 

The recording that I know is softer, sounds more romantic, almost seductive, but I can't read who sang it because the label on the 45 is in Russian.    I have no idea what the words mean either, and maybe I wouldn't like it as much if I did.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of crazy photographers!

The big lens is a Nikon/Nikkor 1200-1700 zoom lens. Believe it or not, this is a manual focus lens! I don't know what the lens on his back is, perhaps a 600mm. Here is more than you'd want to know about the 1200-1700.

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/nikkoresources/zoomsMF/12001700mm.htm

Maybe this explains why I am a Canon shooter (though they had the 1200/5.6 which at least has the benefit of being autofocus).


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Not sure how this will turn out...


----------



## intinst

I'm worried, you know how paper burns...


----------



## intinst

Ready for the close-up.


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Go ahead! Help yourself!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

In case you didn't know...


----------



## intinst

Maybe you should write it down first


----------



## intinst

Having your camera ready at the right time


----------



## intinst

Poor cat


----------



## intinst

Crazy, just crazy.


----------



## intinst

Smart pooch


----------



## intinst

It is called the world wide web1


----------



## intinst

Want to get a man to mop the floor?


----------



## intinst

Things stacked up a little while you were on vacation...


----------



## intinst

Things you do not want to hear your surgeon say.


----------



## intinst

URV (Unidentified Rolling Volkswagen)


----------



## telracs

_When you are deluded and full of doubt, even a thousand books of scripture are not enough.
When you have realized understanding, even one word is too much._
Fen-Yang


----------



## intinst

Ready for a new pair of shoes? Here are a few examples:


----------



## Aravis60

^^ Those are NOT on my Christmas list!


----------



## intinst

maybe these?


----------



## intinst

Oops, forgot these:


----------



## intinst

Perhaps some new sleepwear instead?


----------



## intinst

Make anyone else hungry?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Almost got it loaded now


----------



## intinst

I believe there may have been a problem


----------



## intinst

I like this costume!


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

For complaints about my posts:


----------



## intinst

Gone fishing


----------



## intinst

Shoe security


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Computer Geek wedding


----------



## intinst

Bet it has been thought about many, many times


----------



## intinst

Believe it


----------



## intinst

There's a reason I haven't been posting as much..


----------



## intinst

Loonlover says I can do this today, too!


----------



## intinst

Dog vs. Cat


----------



## intinst

I hate it when it's Jack's turn to drive in the carpool


----------



## intinst

Keep thinking that


----------



## intinst

Always be sure you explain carefully what you want done.


----------



## intinst

English major


----------



## intinst

Fast shoe


----------



## intinst

Big yard You want to get mowed quickly?


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## telracs

Okay, I will admit to kneeling on the ground to take flower pictures, but fortunately, no one has caught me at it.

And there is something interesting in the fact that people are taking pictures of other people taking pictures.


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Odd cloud


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't catch me doing this!


----------



## intinst

Different mailbox


----------



## intinst

Sand sculpture


----------



## intinst

interesting apartment building


----------



## intinst

Apparently not a morning person.


----------



## intinst

Sofa wearing out? Make it look like new with duct tape.


----------



## intinst

Weird Beard (sorry, couldn't resist  )


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

This parasite eats the tongue out of the fish, and replaces the tongue, living happily in the fish's mouth. At least once, a human diner found one of these little beauties inside the red snapper which was served him at a pricey restaurant! See

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/4205538.stm


----------



## intinst

Great view


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should take up golf again, the scenery is better now...


----------



## intinst

Strange cloud


----------



## intinst

I believe this is an illegal shot, don't you have to have one foot on the floor?
I give her points for the degree of difficulty, though.


----------



## intinst

Fortuitous placement, for a KO


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look right


----------



## intinst

Old & new forms of transportation


----------



## intinst

GRRRRR!


----------



## intinst

Youhave been warned


----------



## intinst

Great beer glass


----------



## intinst

Foggy morning


----------



## intinst

Halloween costume?


----------



## intinst

Nice car


----------



## intinst

Nice rainbow pic


----------



## intinst

Must be a soccer fan


----------



## intinst

Mac man


----------



## intinst

Anyone else thirsty?


----------



## intinst

Thanks, I never would have known.


----------



## intinst

Product Placement is everything


----------



## intinst

Another soccer fan


----------



## intinst

I believe this hair style is called a rat tail


----------



## intinst

Much hair


----------



## intinst

Interesting billboard


----------



## intinst

Nice storm pic


----------



## intinst

Dust storm protection


----------



## intinst

OW!


----------



## intinst

Skeletor fan


----------



## intinst

I don't think so!


----------



## intinst

Wonder what he's reading?


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, I am no longer hungry


----------



## intinst

Getting a few swings in


----------



## intinst

Drink chiller


----------



## intinst

She must be very good


----------



## intinst

Rainstorm


----------



## intinst

If you can't play it, eat it.


----------



## intinst

I'm glad he likes it, looks silly to me.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but can they swing on a rope?


----------



## intinst

Junkyard Ferris wheel


----------



## intinst

weird


----------



## intinst

There are some very "unique" people in this world.


----------



## intinst

Interesting mode of travel


----------



## intinst

Think I'd grow the hair back


----------



## intinst

neat talent


----------



## intinst

Friendly looking dolphin


----------



## intinst

Don't see why the bridge has to be so high


----------



## intinst

Gotta be careful parking in some neighborhoods


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Kind of defeats the purpose of the exercise, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Quite the meal


----------



## intinst

Sunny side up


----------



## intinst

Accident going somewhere to happen


----------



## intinst

Don't think they put the jack in the right spot


----------



## intinst

Parking leaves something to be desired


----------



## intinst

Very optimistic boat captains


----------



## intinst

And here I thought the ice cream was just better on 
the trucks that had all the big kids and adults around them.


----------



## intinst

What is this, stand up and fight like a man?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really do much for my appetite to have the plate shaped like a head


----------



## intinst

Is she waiting for someone to help get her car out of it?


----------



## intinst

No. I don't think it is a knock off.
Why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Don't think I want my car on this ferry


----------



## intinst

Brands?


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't want anyone to recognize me riding that bike, either.


----------



## intinst

I think they forgot to do something.


----------



## intinst

Popular parking area


----------



## intinst

Nice graphics


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

I seldom microwave my batteries, how about you?


----------



## intinst

Some people always take things to extremes.


----------



## Geoffrey

Kinda I want one


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I. . . . ..  .I . . . . . .I don't even know what to say. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

On top of the world (upside down)


----------



## intinst

Ride 'em cowpanda!


----------



## intinst

That's going to leave a stain


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Quite a load of...Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## intinst

Won't push this bride around


----------



## intinst

gutter spouts


----------



## intinst

Rough area


----------



## intinst

Hello, is anybody there?


----------



## intinst

Hungry?


----------



## intinst

No, I don't think I'm too big to be a lapdog.


----------



## intinst

OK, whatever


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you just have to sleep


----------



## intinst

Necessity is the Mother of invention


----------



## intinst

Lucky Driver


----------



## intinst

Better run faster!


----------



## intinst

That's going to be expensive


----------



## intinst

Inches can make a real difference.


----------



## intinst

Hope it wasn't occupied!


----------



## intinst

I am making a citizen's arrest. 
I will have to hold you here until proper authorities arrive.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## intinst

Unusual bath tub


----------



## intinst

It just happens, sometimes


----------



## intinst

Looks a little too late to run


----------



## intinst

This should be interesting!


----------



## intinst

Agony of defeat


----------



## intinst

Really, should have been an eight track


----------



## intinst

Enlightening


----------



## intinst

Give me a break...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice billboard


----------



## intinst

That's a big peanut


----------



## intinst

Go fly a kite!


----------



## intinst

Infrared photography uses an infrared film or filter to only allow infrared light to pass through blocking most light in the visible ranges. This type of photography creates some very cool imagery that can appear somewhat dreamlike. The images below are some very cool examples of this technique:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Can't sneak up on this guy!


----------



## intinst

Tree carving


----------



## scott_audio

intinst said:


>


especially interesting - nice effect


----------



## intinst

More carving:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Viking burial at sea?


----------



## intinst

Whoda thought she'd need it?


----------



## intinst

Gotta lil' problem here


----------



## intinst

Interesting trash container


----------



## intinst

Don't often see a lamp of this caliber


----------



## intinst

Goin' green


----------



## intinst

Not sure the "Heidi" look is really him


----------



## intinst

Ah, man!


----------



## intinst

Coupla things bother me about this picture.
Why are they in a building with the donkey and the wagon?
Why is he wanding the donkey?
Do a lot of people really insert (so to speak) bombs or 
other detectable items into their livestock?


----------



## intinst

Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## intinst

Havinga little problem with their catamaran.


----------



## intinst

Come on guys, really. Is that neccessary?


----------



## intinst

Trying to get that fresh scent or just don't have a towel?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Now that is a mushroom!


----------



## intinst

Stronger than he looks


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a new bat


----------



## intinst

Crossbow?


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, Don't want it near me.


----------



## intinst

Any port ina a storm, any puddle when you are hot?


----------



## sjc

Oh Intinst...you are my daily dose of hilarious.  That VW Bug going green cracked me up.


----------



## intinst

Reading friendly bar?


----------



## intinst

Pepsi and Yogurt flavor?


----------



## intinst

I hope it washes out


----------



## intinst

The old swimmin' hole


----------



## intinst

They apparently take security seriously at this parking lot


----------



## intinst

Don't pass on the right


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Those tree carvings were amazing although a few of them would creep me out to have them in my yard or my neighbors yards.

I don't know what posessed anyone to carve the one that looked like it was taking out is own heart.  That one was just gross.

I love this thread, Intinst you find the most amazing photographs.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Reading friendly bar?


Okay, I can make out Tequila Mockingbird, Lord of the Onion Rings, The Wrath of Grapes, and A Midsummer Night's Drink, but can anyone read the others>


----------



## intinst

But he isn't a dog, he's family!


----------



## intinst

Come on, just one kiss!


----------



## intinst

Funny looking ducks







Funny looking ducks


----------



## intinst

A bit crowded on the water today


----------



## intinst

Must be a really interesting meeting


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Clouds are a little low today


----------



## intinst

Quite a climb, but what a view!


----------



## intinst

I believe I'd have moved the tree


----------



## intinst

I am sure he is telling the camera man to get the


Spoiler



HELL


 back!


----------



## intinst

I have never seen the need to plait bacon


----------



## intinst

No, I don't know why this is purple.


----------



## intinst

Nor do I know why Vader is playing the violin


----------



## intinst

I guess you can make most anything into a contest


----------



## intinst

Funny face picture hangers


----------



## intinst

Bomb shelter for the White House?


----------



## intinst

She's really making the food fly!


----------



## intinst

I like cowboy boots, but I think I'll pass on this pair, 
they don't look like they're my size.


----------



## intinst

Someone always has to one up everyone else.


----------



## intinst

Fishing buddies


----------



## intinst

cool interpretation


----------



## intinst

She's ready, I don't know for what!


----------



## intinst

Super herowes want to avoid the flu if they can, just like normal folk.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Colorful


----------



## intinst

I just wouldn't try to eat a foot long meatball sub over my computer keyboard


----------



## intinst

Good to know there's a button for that if we need it!


----------



## intinst

Nice airshow pic


----------



## intinst

There's no place like home


----------



## intinst

Tell him to quit pumping, we've got enough water!


----------



## intinst

Nice boots


----------



## intinst

another airshow pic


----------



## intinst

Wow, dangerous kid or they're taking no chances on a kidnapping!


----------



## intinst

Think I'd be makling tracks like the first guy, to heck with the bat.


----------



## intinst

Let's celebrate!


----------



## intinst

Never let a little something like a flu epidemic come between you and playing ball


----------



## intinst

Don't know what they are yelling for, but it must be important.


----------



## intinst

Never seen bananas packed individually before.


----------



## intinst

People trying to get into BestBuy yesterday?


----------



## intinst

I've heard people car a car a junker before, but I've never seen one thrown away in the dumpster.


----------



## intinst

Fun with umbrellas


----------



## intinst

Harry Belafonte must be around here somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Guess not everyone caught the beads thrown to them


----------



## intinst

Great paint job for a van


----------



## intinst

Aww! Bet he gets even more spoiled now!


----------



## intinst

I am sure I'd never make a window washer, especially like this!


----------



## intinst

Scary concrete


----------



## intinst

Tight fit for the mechanic


----------



## intinst

Long way up the mast


----------



## intinst

Great hot air balloon


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dont know why it happened, but sure made a mess!


----------



## intinst

Flock of birds, I'm guessing


----------



## intinst

Great shot!


----------



## intinst

What's up?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Here is the opening to a book called "The Stainless Steel Rat", a science fiction book by Harry Harrison describing the adventures of a freelance robber and conman in a "standard" science fictional interstellar society. It is lighthearted and not serious at all, and I think itis a riot. Unfortunately, this book is not available on Kindle (best way to get it is as part of a book of three Stainless Steel Rat novellas called "Adventures of the Stainless Steel Rat" which I suspect is out of print, though it is available through resellers on Amazon.com). On Kindle, Amazon does offer a prequel of three novels called "A Stainless Steel Trio" that describe how our hero became a criminal (the title came from his self-image as a stainless steel rat scuttling through the walls of a computerized and advanced society).

Anyway, here is the opening:

When the office door opened suddenly I knew the game was up. It had been a money-maker - but it was all over. As the cop walked in I sat back in the chair and put on a happy grin. He had the same sombre expression and heavy foot that they all have - and the same lack of humour. I almost knew to the word what he was going to say before he uttered a syllable.

'James Bolivar diGriz I arrest you on the charge-'

I was waiting for the word charge, I thought it made a nice touch that way. As he said it I pressed the button that set off the charge of black powder in the ceiling, the crossbeam buckled and the three-ton safe dropped through right on the top of the cop's head. He squashed very nicely, thank you. The cloud of plaster dust settled and all I could see of him was one hand, slightly crumpled. It twitched a bit and the index finger pointed at me accusingly. His voice was a little muffled by the safe and sounded a bit annoyed. In fact he repeated himself a bit.

'On the charge of illegal entry, theft, forgery-'

He ran on like that for quite a while, it was an impressive list but I had heard it all before. I didn't let it interfere with my stuffing all the money from the desk drawers into my suitcase. The list ended with a new charge and I would swear on a stack of thousand credit notes that high that there was a hurt tone in his voice.

'In addition the charge of assaulting a police robot will be added to your record. This was foolish since my brain and larynx are armoured and in my midsection -'

'That I know well, George, but your little two-way radio is in the top of your pointed head and I don't want you reporting to your friends just yet.'


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Grand Canyon Skywalk 1


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Grand Canyon Skywalk 2


----------



## telracs

@ The Hooded Claw--- you don't have time to find me more weird books to post, but you do have time to post Grand Canyon pictures?  I'd like to respectfully point out that this may not be the be best use of evil overlord time.


----------



## intinst

AC not working in the building?


----------



## intinst

Studying one another


----------



## intinst

Hmm, don't think I'm that thirsty for a beer


----------



## intinst

Eye to eye


----------



## intinst

Now laugh, fish


----------



## intinst

First time I've seen a thief take the tires and leave the wheels


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dad, could we get more chain?


----------



## intinst

The boots just make that outfit


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Forget to set the park brake?


----------



## intinst

Attack of the Killer Crab


----------



## intinst

Way Cool personal submarine


----------



## intinst

Art show?


----------



## intinst

OK, I see all the glass boxes on the floor and the ceiling structure, 
but I gotta ask, what's with the horse?


----------



## intinst

Submarine in dry dock?


----------



## intinst

Odd animal pairings


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

Those animal pairings are too cute!!


----------



## intinst

Weird people with head tattoos


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I can understand the melon, or the gun, but both?


----------



## intinst

Timing is everything with family photos


----------



## intinst

Don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Of course, why some photos are saved is a mystery.


----------



## intinst

I mean, years from now they'll look back on these and laugh (or cry)


----------



## intinst

Big effort


----------



## intinst

Really great picture, what imagination!


----------



## intinst

Winner of the Pole dancing championship "Highest climb on the Pole"?


----------



## intinst

I have no idea


----------



## intinst

Perhaps an artistic endeavor?


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Perhaps an artistic endeavor?


Actually, it was a protest to the new pedestrian only malls in time square.


----------



## intinst

OK, Thanks!


----------



## intinst

Two heads are better than one. (Sorry, I just had to.  )


----------



## intinst

Ok, now really, soap? Does everything have to come in bacon?


----------



## intinst

Didn't have a security chain or is someone playing a joke?


----------



## intinst

And there is parking right next to this apartment...


----------



## intinst

Strength and balance demonstrated


----------



## intinst

close view


----------



## intinst

Time for me to go


----------



## intinst

I've seen some small children whose backpack looked this big on them but never an adult


----------



## intinst

Probably so


----------



## intinst

Need some help with that? I don't mind.


----------



## intinst

Johnny Depp fan?


----------



## intinst

One of a kind bicycle


----------



## intinst

Lovely


----------



## intinst

I Spy!


----------



## intinst

How'd you like to be beat in a race by a chicken?


----------



## intinst

I knew tigers liked the water, I didn't know lions did


----------



## intinst

Never give up, never surrender.


----------



## intinst

Street's a little crowded tonight


----------



## intinst

Ultimate race participants


----------



## intinst

I'll bet that isn't the dog's idea


----------



## intinst

I told you to quit banging your head on the wall


----------



## intinst

Scary rescue


----------



## intinst

How about floatation devices?


----------



## intinst

Things are getting rough out there


----------



## intinst

Base jump gone bad?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A moldy oldie from MTV in the early 80s that I've always thought was lovely. Hey, how can any song that I liked when it was new be a "moldy oldie"?!


----------



## intinst

> A moldy oldie from MTV in the early 80s that I've always thought was lovely. Hey, how can any song that I liked when it was new be a "moldy oldie"?!


Just wait till you hear your favorite "rock" number as Muzak in a elevator.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Just wait till you hear your favorite "rock" number as Muzak in a elevator.


I remember being freaked out the first time I heard a song from The Beatles as Muzak. "Is that legal?!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of not being able to accept that old songs are "old", check out the above video. Be sure to pay attention to the visuals if you were alive and watching MTV in the '80s. Hilarious video, and a decent song for itself. This gal could strike a pose on the hood of my Volvo anytime!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> I can understand the melon, or the gun, but both?


I'd be willing to bet that this is part of a series where she demonstrates the firepower of the pistol by blowing the melon apart (in place of a bad guy's head). Not the model I'd have chosen if I were going to make such a series.


----------



## intinst

The Sears Tower rises 110 stories and 1450 feet above the Chicago skyline. 
For those willing to enjoy the thrill of being 1300 feet in the air you can hop 
out into one of two enclosed glass boxes. I think just looking at the pictures is enough for me


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Now that's an oopsey!


----------



## intinst

A port in the storm


----------



## intinst

Remember I want a Mohawk!


----------



## intinst

Ambitious alien


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like a dump truck


----------



## intinst

Got that one buried good and deep


----------



## intinst

Never let a little rain stop a good basketball game.


----------



## intinst

Great Fountain


----------



## intinst

Daring skier!


----------



## intinst

Little lap dog (in the dog's mind)


----------



## intinst

Guitarist and assistant


----------



## intinst

Copycats


----------



## intinst

Timing


----------



## intinst

Eyes may be bigger than its stomach


----------



## intinst

Flying high


----------



## intinst

Help!


----------



## intinst

Limo for sale, needs minor body work


----------



## intinst

Suzuki 4-wheeler for sell, ladder not included


----------



## intinst

Gotta load on


----------



## intinst

Good to the last drop


----------



## intinst

Advice worth considering


----------



## intinst

Not what you want to see the pilot doing before take-off


----------



## intinst

KISS Easter eggs


----------



## intinst

Heavy Hauler cargo ship with submarine


----------



## intinst

Beer glass is sad because it is empty


----------



## intinst

I had one of those when I was a kid, course it was 2 inches tall


----------



## intinst

Terrible air plane crash


----------



## intinst

You don't see a tank 5 feet in the air everyday


----------



## intinst

Safety first (or third or fourth)


----------



## intinst

Are You Crazy?!


----------



## intinst

No comment available at this time


----------



## intinst

What will another 20 years bring?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful picture


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, the car has an booboo.


----------



## intinst

Cute girl, but look in the water.


----------



## intinst

Matrix cats


----------



## 911jason

Dog vs Praying Mantis


----------



## intinst

Did you ever wonder how pumpkin pies are made?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bumper cars converted for the street


----------



## telracs

^^^^^^^^^^
check out the license plates.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Stan Munro spent six years, used 6 million toothpicks, and 170 gallons of glue to 
create a 1:65 scale model of some of the most amazing structures in the world.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Kitty Confession


----------



## intinst

No, don't leave me!


----------



## intinst

Ripped


----------



## intinst

Gonna be some special watermelon


----------



## intinst

The show (and business) must go on.


----------



## intinst

Another tree carving


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo


----------



## intinst

wide load


----------



## intinst

interesting plane


----------



## intinst

Look, a Cowasaki!


----------



## intinst

I Believe they like Beer


----------



## intinst

"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public." Henry Menchen


----------



## intinst

Innovative


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That's a big gun


----------



## intinst

Here comes the Bride (and Groom)


----------



## intinst

That's one way to get the flat screen look


----------



## intinst

Believe it or not, I think they forgot something


----------



## intinst

That's quite a back up group


----------



## intinst

An incident on the runway


----------



## intinst

Don't know what he's supposed to be, but he looks like a good one.


----------



## intinst

Do they sell European food or "Open" signs?


----------



## intinst

I know it's not real, but it doesn't hurt to check


----------



## intinst

Ice flow


----------



## intinst

I didn't realize Batman had a mustache


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm not over there


----------



## intinst

Looks more like an ashtray than a phone


----------



## intinst

No way I'd ever go noodling for catfish








Although the concept of catching fish with only the use of the arm in the water is simple enough, the process of noodling is more complicated. The choice of catfish as the prey is not arbitrary, but comes from the circumstances of their habitat. Flathead catfish live in holes or under brush in rivers and lakes and thus are easy to capture due to the static nature of their dwelling. To begin, a noodler goes underwater to depths ranging from only a few feet to up to twenty feet and places his hand inside a discovered catfish hole. If all goes as planned, the catfish will swim forward and latch onto the fisherman's hand, usually as a defensive maneuver, in order to try to escape the hole. If the fish is particularly large, the noodler can hook the hand around its gills.

Most noodlers have spotters who help them bring the catfish in, either to shore or to their boat. When a catfish bites onto a noodler, it holds on for quite a while.

With some of the biggest fish caught weighing in at up to 50-60 pounds, very few noodlers are strong enough to attempt noodling by themselves. Although carrying the fish after they have been subdued is not difficult, trying to secure a fish and remove it from one's hand at the same time can be a challenge.
Most holes are deep enough that diving is needed, so there can be a danger of drowning. A person with confident swimming abilities may be caught off guard by the sudden added strain of carrying a large fish to the surface. Spotters can alleviate this danger, but it is still present. A wounded noodler ten to twenty feet underwater might not be able to return safely to the surface, and drown. Clothes may get tangled or snagged on roots or rocks, so some noodlers wear only shorts.

The largest danger posed to noodlers are other forms of aquatic life found in catfish holes. Far more dangerous than catfish are alligators, snakes, beavers, muskrats and snapping turtles, who will take over abandoned catfish holes as homes of their own.


----------



## intinst

Nowadays there would be dozens if not hundreds of people swarming the area until the train was upright and the tracks repaired


----------



## intinst

Don't sell that here in AR


----------



## intinst

You tell him that looks feminine


----------



## intinst

Here's where we found the body, appeared to have died waiting for his modem to connect


----------



## intinst

Scary headphones


----------



## intinst

That's some grinders on that fish!


----------



## intinst

Love the red hat


----------



## intinst

Does Luke Know?


----------



## intinst

The conga line looks a little crowded, they should spread out more.


----------



## intinst

It'd nice of him to hold that tree up


----------



## intinst

Looks like big pots, chairs and a fan to me


----------



## intinst

Don't thingk the dog has the full idea yet


----------



## intinst

Why did he want a bar code on his head


----------



## intinst

Sign says to keep the goats from eating the signs


----------



## intinst

They're here!


----------



## intinst

When pigs fly! (or would that be Piggs?)


----------



## intinst

What's taking so long? I've been up here for hours waiting on you!


----------



## intinst

It's in great shape mechanically, Just needs finishing up on the inside


----------



## intinst

Just the way I like it, with a slice of limon


----------



## intinst

A ways too far in my opinion


----------



## intinst

He'll have no trouble patting himself on the back!


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm! Water melon.


----------



## intinst

Somedays it is better to not get the parking place up close to the building


----------



## intinst

Honey, that deer doesn't look like Bambi.


----------



## intinst

Does it help with disfuntion, too?


----------



## intinst

Conveniate ashtray adapter


----------



## intinst

Puts on 25 pounds running through the snow


----------



## intinst

Twins


----------



## intinst

crazy man


----------



## intinst

Odd bike


----------



## intinst

Peppers got teeth!


----------



## intinst

Lots of confidence


----------



## intinst

Doesn't make it an Apple computer


----------



## intinst

Cat playing with mouse


----------



## intinst

Big wheel's got some bass goin' on


----------



## intinst

How many people are in this picture?








Did you say 6?
Wrong, there are 7


----------



## intinst

Odd location for a play ground


----------



## intinst

Great view! Long way down, but great view!


----------



## intinst

Not a good indication for the day


----------



## intinst

The top may stay somewhat dry but the bottom...


----------



## intinst

The military is scary enough, but throw in a clown...


----------



## intinst

Short dance partner


----------



## intinst

Ghost of eggs past


----------



## intinst

Over the top, but he'll get a lot stronger carrying it back and forth.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll set with the ducks, I'll just get wet if I fall


----------



## intinst

Budget cuts?


----------



## intinst

Looks prepared


----------



## intinst

Backseatfull


----------



## intinst

Gonna be soaked in salt water


----------



## intinst

Why do you think I may need flood insurance at this location?


----------



## intinst

The winner gets the groom?


----------



## intinst

interesting, and good name, too


----------



## intinst

Lose some weight!


----------



## intinst

Crazy


----------



## intinst

Need full face masks


----------



## intinst

Chugga chugga


----------



## intinst

Nice costumes


----------



## intinst

High tech underwear dryer


----------



## intinst

Aww, a Star Wars toaster! If you burn the toast, 
does that mean you've gone over to the dark side?


----------



## intinst

Terrific cloud picture


----------



## intinst

Enough to turn me off Star Wars for life


----------



## intinst

Look what I caught!


----------



## intinst

On vacation?


----------



## intinst

For sale: Running gear OK, Body has one dent


----------



## intinst

Aw, How cute! Pink rhinestones!


----------



## intinst

Beautiful bridge, and look at the road it will improve.


----------



## intinst

Now that is a face plant!


----------



## intinst

I cannot imagine how painful that must be.


----------



## intinst

Well, she got her pony. It's just stuffed and on the wall.


----------



## intinst

Hey, there ought to be *TWO* pots of gold with that one!


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's only till payday


----------



## intinst

That'll be hard to defend


----------



## intinst

My, what a big nose you have.


----------



## intinst

We might want to get the car out of the way


----------



## intinst

If I were the lion, I'd stay down there as well


----------



## intinst

Interesting view point


----------



## intinst

Things I never knew came in cans (and a few I did but why?):


----------



## intinst

(cont.)


----------



## intinst

Last ones:


























































OK, That last one is probably a joke, but the rest?


----------



## intinst

No,I'm sure they are OK. Why do you think they may be counterfeit?


----------



## intinst

Veterinary school homework


----------



## intinst

Taking the plunge


----------



## intinst

Quite the tunnel entrance


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks a little big for the stroller


----------



## intinst

Some call this kind of thing "Fun."


----------



## intinst

Big pumpkin


----------



## intinst

Running out of snow


----------



## intinst

Now son, hold my hand as we cross the street


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't turn around either


----------



## intinst

Was in there forever!


----------



## intinst

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's true, the title of this piece is "Dinner Music for a Pack of Hungry Cannibals"!

Though this is a 2008 performance, it isn't a new piece of music, it was written by Raymond Scott and first recorded in 1937. I'm not a jazz fan, but stumbled onto it because it was used in a Bugs Bunny cartoon and I investigated after the music's title appealed to me. Scott wrote other music with interesting titles, such as "War Dance for Wooden Indians" and "Reckless Night on Board an Ocean Liner".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> OK, That last one is probably a joke, but the rest?


On a bus in Hawaii a grandmotherish lady offered me and the other passengers dried ground-up squid once. I accepted a bit and ate it (after watching some locals eat theirs) and it was edible, though not anything to write home to mother about. If it hadn't been for the name and picture on the package (it was commercial, not locally-done) and her assurances, I'd have had no idea what it was!


----------



## intinst

I like it


----------



## intinst

Big rubber duckie


----------



## intinst

What, never seen a sumo wrestler before?


----------



## intinst

I wish someone would make up their mind.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!
IMG]http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread/infinity%20thread%202/90f94b7e.jpg[/img]


----------



## intinst

Cat-ina-cup


----------



## intinst

Little windy today


----------



## intinst

Think fast


----------



## intinst

Amusement park and water park combined


----------



## intinst

Lots of friends today


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Look what we did!


----------



## intinst

I think I can figure out everything except the french horn.


----------



## intinst

For the ladies: Sly Stallone back in the day.


----------



## intinst

Raiders fans are usually out there


----------



## intinst

Different Do


----------



## intinst

Big Kitty


----------



## intinst

Flu's not going to get him!


----------



## intinst

A mechanic who really gets into his work


----------



## intinst

Like Jim Morrison said, people are strange


----------



## intinst

Santa has had all the stale cookies he can take


----------



## intinst

Fire fighter water drop


----------



## intinst

Tree surgeon really stitched that one back together


----------



## intinst

I think they took star wars a little too far that time


----------



## intinst

Friendly pigeons


----------



## intinst

Harrier pass


----------



## intinst

Doesn't like her fan


----------



## intinst

Some amazing paintings that show a very unique imagination with an incredible attention to detail. It is actually hard to believe these are done by hand.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bad time for a flat. (Not that there is a good time, but some are worse than others)







Bad time for a flat


----------



## intinst

Never let something small like a broken bone keep you from shopping


----------



## intinst

Ready for the deep end


----------



## intinst

Three pronged glacier


----------



## intinst

I'm not sure what this is, other than "odd."


----------



## intinst

OOOOOH!


----------



## intinst

Interesting ad!


----------



## intinst

No one wants a dirty bomb


----------



## intinst

Great Camouflage!


----------



## intinst

Great Pic


----------



## intinst

Practicing close to home


----------



## intinst

That's a big wave


----------



## intinst

I'm singing in the rain. just singing...


----------



## intinst

Can I help you?


----------



## intinst

Watermelon as art form:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Duck flower


----------



## intinst

That shouldn't be hard to figure out...


----------



## intinst

Slight toe-in problem


----------



## intinst

Bet that won't come out of the clothes


----------



## intinst

New hair do


----------



## intinst

Ran out of food at the reception?


----------



## intinst

Cocoa as art medium


----------



## intinst

Doubt that will be enough


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

Don't read the sutras-practice meditation.
Don't take up the broom-practice meditation.
Don't plant tea seeds-practice meditation.
ikkyu

_Okay, then how is the house going to get cleaned and the tea made?_


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> I think I can figure out everything except the french horn.


It's the symbol for the post buses, and the sign means that they have the right of way -- important to know on narrow mountain roads that require one driver to pull over halfway into the ditch to let the other one pass.


----------



## intinst

Double Decker limo van


----------



## intinst

NO WAY! That's what zoom lens are for.


----------



## intinst

That's going to be a problem


----------



## intinst

Think I'd find another seat


----------



## intinst

Clowning around


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

One in every crowd


----------



## intinst

Big innertube


----------



## intinst

Guess it works


----------



## intinst

Vader Bling


----------



## intinst

Nice lightening shot


----------



## intinst

Animals in the auto...  Warning, snake in last two pictures!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> One in every crowd


been trawling travelblog? i've seen that picture there for a while.


----------



## intinst

Nope, that's not where I saw it.


----------



## intinst

They say you shouldn't grocery shop while you are hungry,
maybe you shouldn't get a tattoo either!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

One of the craziest people I have ever seen!


----------



## sjc

CraZy u-tube footage!!  The tattoos are outrageous.  You know you have a serious food addiction when you weigh over 300 lbs and you have a McD tramp stamp.


----------



## intinst

Cozy sleeping spot


----------



## intinst

Get the shot!


----------



## intinst

Steroids must be involved


----------



## intinst

Why it is good we can't


----------



## intinst

This is how I feel


----------



## intinst

OK, why would there be one flamingo in a bathroom, let alone more than a dozen?


----------



## intinst

Fluffy gives her opinion of having to wear this outfit


----------



## intinst

Truth in adverising, never said female


----------



## intinst

These would have been real popular when I was in school


----------



## intinst

Probably be how authors feel, too


----------



## intinst

No ticket required


----------



## intinst

Taking computer security to a new level


----------



## intinst

Golum attacks!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look comfortable or necessarily sweet smelling


----------



## intinst

Many disappointed men.


----------



## intinst

cute


----------



## intinst

When we grow up, we all stay friends,right?


----------



## intinst

Ninja Banana


----------



## intinst

Some amusement parks are more fun than others


----------



## intinst

Mouse office prank


----------



## intinst

Great sand scuptures


----------



## intinst

Different, but dumb looking


----------



## intinst

Usually the way it goes


----------



## intinst

on the throne


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> This is how I feel


*Awwww...and she blushes.*


----------



## intinst

And a chin warmer!


----------



## intinst

I need a plan B, quick!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I've heard of Puss in Boots, but not Pig in Boots


----------



## intinst

Interesting painting


----------



## intinst

Toothbrushes?


----------



## intinst

Different look


----------



## intinst

Guess stairs would take up to much room?


----------



## intinst

I spy


----------



## intinst

helpful dog


----------



## intinst

Solar cooker


----------



## intinst

Be fine till the car starts


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst, thank you very much for the "snake warning" I really appreciate it and was able to scroll past it really quickly and didn't see them.


----------



## intinst

Can't tell all that this was made from, but good job!


----------



## intinst

Been around for years, now being marketed for beer!


----------



## intinst

Let us know how this turns out for you


----------



## intinst

close formation


----------



## intinst

Apparently not to busy today


----------



## intinst

I only wish that I could be the peraon my dogs think i am,all that unconditional love


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The parking brake is your friend


----------



## intinst

I wonder if I'll get a Kindle for Christmas? 
Sure want to read Planet of the apes on it


----------



## intinst

Know I'll hear about this one


----------



## intinst

Oh well, might as well get it all over at once!


----------



## intinst

Must be a lot of cars parked down there somewhere.


----------



## intinst

MacGyver was here


----------



## intinst

Could get in a lot more internet if you cut back on the sleeping...


----------



## intinst

Musta dammed the door


----------



## intinst

The crime fighters get younger every year


----------



## intinst




----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Let us know how this turns out for you


We knew a guy who locked his car in Spain and when it was broken into the police were extremely unsympathetic, especially as nothing was actually taken. They told him if he'd just left the car unlocked, the thieves would have opened the door, seen there was nothing worth taking, closed the door and moved on. They considered it completely his fault and only were willing to do an actual report as he'd need it for insurance. They made it clear there would be no investigation.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> We knew a guy who locked his car in Spain and when it was broken into the police were extremely unsympathetic, especially as nothing was actually taken. They told him if he'd just left the car unlocked, the thieves would have opened the door, seen there was nothing worth taking, closed the door and moved on. They considered it completely his fault and only were willing to do an actual report as he'd need it for insurance. They made it clear there would be no investigation.


I've read the same suggestion being given for some areas in Hawaii where lots of tourists park, and the locals are avid auto B&E-ers. "Leave absolutely nothing in your car, and don't lock the doors"! Sounds crazy to me.


----------



## intinst

Boy does this look like fun...NOT!


----------



## intinst

Want to grow your own Donuts?


----------



## intinst

About to be messy


----------



## intinst

It ca be lonely at the bottom (of the world), too.


----------



## intinst

Must be like the Killer Rabbit from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## intinst

Heels?


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Smart thinking!


----------



## intinst

Poor guy


----------



## intinst

interesting milk pitcher


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Stay!


----------



## intinst

Would have made quite a difference!


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

The Simpson can thing is amazing. Some people have an awful lot of time on their hands. I've seen some cool Lego stuff. The Lego factory/store in Florida is amazing.
http://www.aubsvilla.com/images/attract/lego.jpg
http://www.chemistryland.com/ElementarySchool/BuildingBlocks/LegoMan.jpg


----------



## intinst

I feel this way many times


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

We are going too far now


----------



## intinst

I'll never feel comfortable approaching one 
of those electric revolving doors again.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How about a big wet one right on the lips


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Arson family?


----------



## intinst

Roller derby bride


----------



## intinst

Is this sorta like being pregnant?


----------



## intinst

The heels make this move more difficult


----------



## intinst

I think I'll let Lord Likely deal with his little problem.


----------



## intinst

This can easily be explained by the principles of wind current, lift and black magic.


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of birds


----------



## intinst

Congratulations, Japan. You've successfully taken something innocent 
like advertising an electronics store and turned in into an acid flashback.


----------



## intinst

This is how the robots infiltrate our defenses: 
The soften us up with cute synchronized dances, then when we sleep...


----------



## intinst

Literal picture of the day:


----------



## intinst

Why do you suppose so many Americans are overweight?


----------



## intinst

Man Chair


----------



## intinst

Had a guy tell me my 73 Honda civic sounded like a sewing machine


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Who knew there were Ninja cows?


----------



## intinst

Lady putting on her make-up while in a hurry. 
Women are amazing in their ability to do that!


----------



## intinst

Mama Squirrel Kicks Big Dog`s A** Saves Baby . Impossible to believe if there wasn't photographic evidence. Impressive, little squirrel, very impressive.


----------



## intinst

Optical Illusion, study the first picture, then scroll down to see what is really there.


----------



## intinst

Cute Boston Terrier puppy


----------



## intinst

Japanese Advert For Halls Cough Drops.... No subtitles provided, but then you don`t need them anyway.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Which Music Will My Cats Like? An Experiment. If you`ve ever owned a cat--or even been around a cat--you won`t be too surprised at this experiment`s results.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bosque del Apache is a National Wildlife Refuge about an hour south of Albuquerque, NM. It is used as a resting and refueling point by snow geese and sandhill cranes as they migrate South every Winter. The geese spend the night out on water (so that coyotes cannot get to them while they sleep) and take off en masse each morning to go feed. The results can be spectacular, as in the photos below. These are just what it looks like (if you are lucky with a good sunrise, anyway), I've been out there and seen it myself several times:










The geese take off to go feed in fields of crops grown on the Refuge just for them. When they see a coyote (or think they see one) they will again blast off all at once, and the results are similarly spectacular:


----------



## intinst

Surprised no one thought of this before..


----------



## intinst

Blow a Soap Bubble Tornado. Make your own tornado-in-a-bubble--seems difficult but this guy makes it look so easy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

A couple of pictures of cakes that were just to good to not post, but I don't think would work in the Birthday thread:


----------



## intinst

Don't think I could stay employed then


----------



## intinst

Clock for math nerds


----------



## intinst

Riding a motorcycle isn't exciting enough, 
I wonder what I could do to make it more dangerous?


----------



## intinst

Oh, sorry.


----------



## intinst

could be, perhaps


----------



## intinst

Many peoples philosophy


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Very serious


----------



## intinst

Oh, I totally agree!


----------



## intinst

Honey, I finally found our car.


----------



## intinst

Except for these:


----------



## intinst

So much for "C" being the most common answer!


----------



## intinst

As if after this much time, we need to be told


----------



## intinst

God Boy!


----------



## intinst

One point of view


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

If the truth be known


----------



## intinst

Creative costume


----------



## intinst

Big load


----------



## intinst

someplaces are easier to decorate than others


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Back When My Hair Was Short"

This is a period piece from the early 1970s. I was really too young to properly appreciate it at the time, but it stayed in my memory till I thought to look for it on Youtube.


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> someplaces are easier to decorate than others


LOL, that looks like a fun trailer.


----------



## intinst

I'm sure the meaning changes some in translation


----------



## intinst

Now we know where they got the idea for Chewies' head


----------



## intinst

Hope not


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Actually, I like the sound of this better than "Pardon Our Mess," 
if they had spelled construction correctly


----------



## intinst

I hope this is poetry, but it still holds no meaning for me.


----------



## intinst

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Now *that* is a deer stand!


----------



## intinst

Sound the alarm! We have an escapee!


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, things arn't about you.


----------



## intinst

The early years


----------



## intinst

Some of these guys are amazing!


----------



## intinst

Early spellchcker


----------



## intinst

For Betsy!


----------



## intinst

*You should be running...*


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## intinst

Missed getting it in the garage by that much


----------



## intinst

On the bright side, look how much taller he is now


----------



## intinst

The fight didn't start till after she saw the pictures...


----------



## intinst

Sorry


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to hit head on with this car!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Note top self: If the doctor needs a hearing aid, 
make sure he is wearing it and it is turnd on while 
discussing my treatment options.


----------



## intinst

Be tough getting home


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they'll make him stay in one of 
those invisible boxes instead of a regular cell?


----------



## intinst

You're toast, dog
!


----------



## intinst

Everthing was so big!


----------



## intinst

Need to work on that


----------



## intinst

"I'll have the one in the yellow." "Very Good , sir"


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Is it important? They both take your temperature


----------



## intinst

Some people have a vivid (and VERY SCARY) imagination


----------



## intinst

Maybe more than enough


----------



## intinst

You know times are tough wehn...


----------



## intinst

Don't tell the guys I still sleep with my teddy, OK?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Oh What a Beautiful Mornin', Oh what a Beautiful Day, I got a ...


----------



## intinst

Wonder how often this happens ?


----------



## intinst

Over Here!


----------



## intinst

It was horrible!


----------



## intinst

Try again


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Those against? Motion carries. 
Now, who can reach them on the shelf?


----------



## intinst

Dream come true


----------



## intinst

Alien cats?


----------



## intinst

Now, don't say you weren't speeding.


----------



## intinst

Look! I found your missing hammer!


----------



## intinst

Stock up now!


----------



## intinst

Ride hog!


----------



## telracs




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> The heels make this move more difficult


I have those same jeans. I'm wearing them now as a matter of fact. How come they don't quite look like that on me? lol.


----------



## intinst

I think the shoes are ugly, but the accessories take them down several steps toward extremely ugly!


----------



## intinst

Hey, me and this cat belong together!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Well, typical 500 pound cat


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just trying to help!


----------



## intinst

Now where did that cat run off to?


----------



## intinst

Santa the week after Christmas


----------



## intinst

No really, I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## intinst

Polite, ain't he?


----------



## intinst

I need someone to take me to the catnip store!


----------



## intinst

Oh, of course I'll help you find someone to take away from my time with you.


----------



## intinst

face paw


----------



## intinst

Guys! Guys! See the UFO? Its right there! 
I even drew an arrow! See it! Oh, never mind.


----------



## intinst

Real Buckeye fans


----------



## intinst

A Grrrrrreat hot air balloon


----------



## intinst

That's a new twist on a old joke


----------



## intinst

What subliminal message are they sending?


----------



## intinst

couldn't make up their mind?


----------



## intinst

To say nothing about compressed internal organs


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning


----------



## intinst

Different "Blue Light Special"


----------



## intinst

Makes his feelings known


----------



## intinst

Twins!


----------



## intinst

I'm thinking! I'm thinking!


----------



## intinst

A warm smile makes everyone feel better


----------



## intinst

Makes it easy to take a walk down...


----------



## intinst

Football game? We just come for the tailgate party.


----------



## intinst

Itsy bitsy spider...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Who's driving?


----------



## intinst

Portable stripper pole, coming to a neighborhood near you!


----------



## intinst

I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## intinst

Great apron!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, can you believe those two?


----------



## intinst

Pretty in Pink


----------



## intinst

Don't make me put it on 7


----------



## intinst

Don't forget unconditional love


----------



## intinst

I wondered


----------



## intinst

Some People


----------



## intinst

If you are worried about fashion over comfort, anyway


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Very poor judge of height







Very poor judge of height


----------



## telracs

One day the old German Shepherd starts chasing rabbits and before long, discovers that he's lost. Wandering about, he notices a panther heading rapidly in his direction with the intention of having lunch. 

The old German Shepherd thinks, 'Oh, oh! I'm in deep doo-doo now!' Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat. Just as the panther is about to leap, the old German Shepherd exclaims loudly, 'Boy, that was one delicious panther! I wonder, if there are any more around here?' 

Hearing this, the young panther halts his attack in mid-strike, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees. 'Whew!' says the panther, 'That was close! That old German Shepherd nearly had me!' 

Meanwhile, a squirrel who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the panther. So, off he goes, but the old German Shepherd sees him heading after the panther with great speed, and figures that something must be up. 

The squirrel soon catches up with the panther, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the panther. 

The young panther is furious at being made a fool of and says, 'Here, squirrel, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine!'

Now, the old German Shepherd sees the panther coming with the squirrel on his back and thinks, 'What am I going to do now ?', but instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet, and just when they get close enough to hear, the old German Shepherd says... 
'Where's that squirrel? I sent him off an hour ago to bring me another panther!'

Moral of this story... 

Don't mess with old dogs... age and skill will always overcome youth and treachery!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Santa the week after Christmas


KIDS...close your eyes. Santa doesn't really do that!!!


Spoiler



I could really post a not so nice (dirty) comment right now


...but I'll behave.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## telracs

sjc said:


> KIDS...close your eyes. Santa doesn't really do that!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I could really post a not so nice (dirty) comment right now
> 
> 
> ...but I'll behave.


What, Santa can't relax on a hammock somewhere warm with a ginger ale and work on his tan?


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. I _really_ like the Dorien Grey one. . . . . I shall pass it on to some of my more literate friends.


----------



## libros_lego

I saw this and thought of this thread:


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw

My first thought was that surely this was a fake, but Snopes at least thinks it is true:

http://www.snopes.com/business/deals/hummer.asp


----------



## intinst

His legs don't reach the pedals


----------



## intinst

A Bill Dance (bass fishing pro.) blooper reel, enjoy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Current (heh) job boring? Try this one out!


----------



## sjc

Jenni said:


> I saw this and thought of this thread:


LMAO!!!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> If you are worried about fashion over comfort, anyway


Am I the only Crock-Hater? I would think they would make your feet sweat with all of that rubber-ish material. And attractive...NOT...JMHO.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Merry Christmas!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Give me a minute, I can figure this out....


----------



## intinst

Couldn't make up his mind?


----------



## intinst

No, I want to delete it completly


----------



## intinst

Just what we nee, a drunk bear!


----------



## intinst

Can't be a typest, I'm surprised she can open the phone


----------



## intinst

Well, jut because there is no beach cause it's under water doesn't 
seem like a good reason to cancel a party!


----------



## intinst

Scary ship


----------



## intinst

Great door handle!


----------



## intinst

I wondered...


----------



## intinst

You didn't want this, did you?


----------



## intinst

SAYING GOODBYE TO MOTHER......

You don't have to own a cat to appreciate this one! You don't even have to like 'em!

We were dressed and ready to go out for the New Years Eve Party. We turned on a night light, turned the answering machine on, covered our pet parakeet and put the cat in the backyard. We phoned the local cab company and requested a taxi. The taxi arrived and we opened the front door to leave the house. The cat we put out in the back yard, scoots back into the front door.

We didn't want the cat shut in the house because she always tries to eat the bird. My wife goes out to the taxi, while I went inside to get the cat. The cat runs upstairs, with me in hot pursuit.

Waiting in the cab, my wife doesn't want the driver to know that the house will be empty for the night. So, she explains to the taxi driver that I will be out soon, 'He's just going upstairs to say Goodbye to my mother.'

A few minutes later, I get into the cab. 'Sorry I took so long,' I said, as we drove away. 'That stupid


Spoiler



bitch


 was hiding under the bed. I had to poke her with a coat hanger to get her to come out! She tried to take off, so I grabbed her by the neck. Then, I had to wrap her in a blanket to keep her from scratching me. But it worked! I hauled her fat


Spoiler



ass


 downstairs and threw her out into the back yard!

The cab driver hit a parked car.


----------



## intinst

The Pregnant Turkey

One year at Thanksgiving, my mom went to my sister's house for the traditional feast. Knowing how gullible my sister is, my mom decided to play a trick. She told my sister that she needed something from the store. When my sister left, my mom took the turkey out of the oven. She removed the stuffing, stuffed a Cornish hen, inserted it into the turkey, and re-stuffed the turkey. She then placed the bird(s) back in the oven. When it was time for dinner, my sister pulled the turkey out of the oven and proceeded to remove the stuffing. When her serving spoon hit something, she reached in and pulled out the little bird. With a look of total shock on her face, my mother exclaimed, 'Patricia, you've cooked a pregnant bird!' At the reality of this horrifying news, my sister started to cry. It took the family two hours to convince her that turkeys lay eggs! Yep..................SHE'S BLONDE!


----------



## intinst

A young woman was cooking the big family thanksgiving dinner for the first time on her own and she was trying quite hard to make everything perfect, just as she felt her mother had always done. Because she had paid close attention through the years, She was confidant she could pull it off. Come the big day, and the mother while passing through the kitchen, stopped and asked the daughter why there was a laundry basket over the turkey lying in the sink.She answered, "Mom you have always out a laundry basket over the turkey while it is thawing in the sink." "I know, Honey, but you don't have a cat."


----------



## intinst

A guy goes into a bar and there is a robot bartender. The robot says,"What will you have?" The guy says "Martini." The robot brings back the best martini ever and says to the man, "What's your IQ?" The guy says, "168." The robot then proceeds to talk about physics, space exploration and medical technology.

The guy leaves, but he is curious, so he goes back into the bar. The robot bartender says, "What will you have?" The guy says, "Martini". Again, the robot makes a great martini, gives it to the man and says, "What's your IQ?" The guy says, "100." The robot then starts to talk about Nascar, Budweiser and John Deere tractors.

The guy leaves, but finds it very interesting, so he thinks he will try it one more time. He goes back into the bar. The robot says, "What will you have?" The guy says, "Martini", and the robot brings him another great martini. The robot then says, "What's your IQ?" The guy says, "Uh, about 50."

The robot leans in real close and says, "So... you gonna cheer for the Cubs again this year?"


----------



## intinst

The 'Middle Wife' by an Anonymous 2nd grade teacher

I've been teaching now for about fifteen years. I have two kids myself, but the best birth story 
I know is the one I saw in my own second grade classroom a few years back.

When I was a kid, I loved show-and-tell So I always have a few sessions with my students. 
It helps them get over shyness and usually, show-and-tell is pretty tame. Kids bring in pet turtles, 
model airplanes, pictures of fish they catch, stuff like that. And I never, ever place any boundaries 
or limitations on them. If they want to lug it in to school and talk about it, they're welcome.

Well, one day this little girl, Erica, a very bright, very outgoing kid, takes her turn and 
waddles up to the front of the class with a pillow stuffed under her sweater.

She holds up a snapshot of an infant. 'This is

Luke, my baby brother, and I'm going to tell you about his birthday'

'First, Mom and Dad made him as a symbol of their love, and then Dad put a seed i
n my Mom's stomach, and Luke grew in there. He ate for nine months through an umbrella cord.'

She's standing there with her hands on the pillow, and I'm trying not to laugh and wishing I had my
camcorder with me. The kids are watching her in amazement.

'Then, about two Saturdays ago, my Mom starts saying and going, 'Oh, Oh, Oh, Oh!' Erica puts a hand behind her back and groans. 'She walked around the house for, like an hour, 'Oh, oh, oh!' (Now this kid is doing a hysterical duck walk and groaning.)

'My Dad called the middle wife. She delivers babies, but she doesn't have a sign on the car like
the Domino's man. They got my Mom to lie down in bed like this.'
(Then Erica lies down with her back against the wall.)

'And then, pop!

My Mom had this bag of water she kept in there in case he got thirsty,
and it just blew up and spilled all over the bed, like psshhheew!' (This kid has he
legs spread with her little hands miming water flowing away. It was too much!)

'Then the middle wife starts saying 'push, push,' and 'breathe, breathe. 
They started counting, but never even got past ten. Then, all of a sudden, 
out comes my brother. He was covered in yucky stuff that they all said it 
was from Mom's play-center, (placenta) so there must be a lot of toys inside there.'

Then Erica stood up, took a big theatrical bow and returned to her seat. 
I'm sure I applauded the loudest. Ever since then, when it's show-and-tell day, 
I bring my camcorder, just in case another 'Middle Wife' comes along


----------



## intinst

Ultimate female joke

It has long been contended that there are male jokes and there are female jokes, and there are unisex jokes. Here is a joke I consider a true female joke. I offer it to you in the hopes that women will love it and men will pass it along to a woman who will love it!

A woman was sitting at a bar enjoying an after work cocktail with her girlfriends when an exceptionally tall, handsome, extremely sexy, middle-aged man entered. He was so striking that the woman could not take her eyes off him.

The young-at-heart man noticed her overly attentive stare and walked directly toward her. (As all men will.)

Before she could offer her apologies for staring so rudely, he leaned over and whispered to her, "I'll do anything, absolutely anything, that you want me to do, no matter how kinky, for $20.00......on one condition."

Flabbergasted, the woman asked what the condition was. The man replied, "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words."

The woman considered his proposition for a moment, and then slowly removed a $20 bill from her purse, which she pressed into the man's hand along with her address. She looked deeply into his eyes, and slowly and meaningfully said...

"Clean my house."

YOU GO, GIRL!!!!


----------



## intinst

Jack wakes up with a huge hangover after attending his company's Christmas Party. Jack is not normally a drinker, but the drinks didn't taste like alcohol at all. He didn't even remember how he got home from the party. As bad as he was feeling, he wondered if he did something wrong.

Jack had to force himself to open his eyes and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table. And, next to them, a single red rose! Jack sits up and sees his clothing in front of him, all clean and pressed. He looks around the room and sees that it is in perfect order, spotlessly clean. So is the rest of the house. He takes the aspirins, cringes when he sees a huge black eye staring back at him in the bathroom mirror. Then he notices a note hanging on the corner of the mirror written in red with little hearts on it and a kiss mark from his wife in Lipstick:

"Honey, breakfast is on the stove, I left early to get groceries to make you your favorite dinner tonight. I love you, darling! Love, Jillian"

He stumbles to the kitchen and sure enough, there is hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee and the morning newspaper. His son is also at the table, eating. Jack asks, "Son... What happened last night?"

"Well, you came home after 3 A.M., drunk and out of your mind. You fell over the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked in the hallway, and got that black eye when you ran into the door.

Confused, he asked his son, "So, why is everything in such perfect order and so clean? I have a rose, and breakfast is on the table waiting for me??"

His son replies, "Oh THAT! Mom dragged you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take your pants off, you screamed, "Leave me alone, I'm married!!"

Broken Coffee Table: $239.99. Hot Breakfast: $4.20. Two Aspirins: $.38. Saying the right thing, at the right time. . . PRICELESS!!!


----------



## intinst

An old prospector&#8230;&#8230;

An old prospector shuffled into town leading an old tired mule. The old man headed straight for the only saloon in town to clear his parched throat. He walked up to the saloon and tied his old mule to the hitch rail.

As he stood there brushing some of the dust from his face and clothes, a young gunslinger stepped out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other. The young gunslinger looked at the old man and laughed, saying, 'Hey old man, have you ever danced?'

The old man looked up at the gunslinger and said, 'No, I never did dance, -- and just never wanted to.' A crowd had gathered quickly and the gunslinger grinned and said, 'Well, you old fool, you're gonna' dance now,' and started shooting at the old man's feet.

The old prospector in order to not get a toe blown off or his boots perforated was soon hopping around like a flea on a hot skillet and everybody was laughing fit to be tied. When the last bullet had been fired the young gunslinger, still laughing, holstered his gun and turned around to go back into the saloon. The old man turned to his pack mule, pulled out a double barreled shotgun, and cocked both hammers back. The loud, audible double clicks carried clearly through the desert air.

The crowd stopped laughing immediately. The young gunslinger heard the sounds, too, and he turned around very slowly. The quiet was almost deafening.

The crowd watched as the young gunman stared at the old timer and the large gaping holes of those twin barrels. He found it hard to swallow.. The barrels of the shotgun never wavered in the old man's hands.

The old man said, 'Son, did you ever kiss a mule's


Spoiler



ass


?'

The boy bully swallowed hard and said, 'No. But I've always wanted to.'

There are two lessons for us all here: 1. Don't waste ammunition. 2. *Don't mess with old people!*

(edit: Emphasis added for the enlightenment of the young)


----------



## telracs

WARNING:  A couple are off color but you will chuckle as you go....            


If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months and 6 days you  would have produced  enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.  (Hardly seems worth it.) 

If you farted consistently for 6 years and 9 months, enough gas is produced to create the energy of an  atomic bomb.  (Now that's more like it!) 

The human heart creates enough pressure when it pumps out to the body to squirt blood 30 feet. (O.M.G.!)    

A pig's orgasm lasts 30 minutes.  (In my next life, I want to be a  pig.)  

A cockroach will live nine days without its head before it starves to death.  (Creepy.)

(But I'm still not over the pig.)  

Banging your head against a wall uses 150 calories an hour. (Don't try this at home - maybe at work.)

The male Preying Mantis cannot copulate while its head is attached to its body. The female initiates sex by ripping the male's head off.  (Honey, I'm home. What the...?!) 

The flea can jump 350 times its body length. It's like a  human jumping the length of a football field.  
(30 minutes..... Lucky pig! Can you imagine?)  

The catfish has over 27,000 taste buds.  (What could be so tasty on the bottom of a pond?)  

Some lions mate over 50 times a day.  (I still want to be a pig in my next life. Quality over quantity.)  

Butterflies taste with their feet.  (Something I always wanted to know.)  

The strongest muscle in the body is the tongue. (Hmmmmmm......)  

Right-handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people. (If you're ambidextrous, do you split the difference?)  

Elephants are the only animals that cannot jump.  (Okay... so that would be a good thing)  

A cat's urine glows under a black light. (Who was paid to figure that one out?)  

An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain. (I know some people like that.)  

Starfish have no brains.  (I know some people like that, too.)  

Polar bears are left-handed. (If they switch, they'll live a lot longer)  

Humans and dolphins are the only species that have sex for pleasure.  (What about that pig??)


----------



## telracs

Nothing is more real than nothing.
--SamueL Beckett

I honestly have no clue what that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Susan in VA

^^^

OK, I'm no philosopher, but let's take a stab at this, and see whether we can fake it.

Right now, on the table in front of me, I see a laptop, three textbooks, a pencil, a pen, an empty teacup, a gingerbread-house kit, and some of DD's homework.

If I see the last two as symbols of motherhood, and all the others except the teacup as symbols of student-hood, then those tangible items stand between me and... uh.... the essence of the universe, or something. The teacup doubly so, since it symbolizes mere physical needs.

Therefore, these items are all in some form artificial, and prevent me from being in touch with... er.... the reality of being. (How am I doing so far?)

So, if I sweep all this off the table, ignoring the physical damage to mere objects, I can look at a blank expanse of table, contemplating only the nothingness of space and the reality of my place in the vast universe. And so, nothingness is the most _real_ of all states....

Or something like that.

(Uhh.... sorry, I'm a little punchy today. I've been working on school stuff for a few days straight, to the exclusion of anything except food and sleep, and nowhere near enough of the latter.)

Anyone else want to give this a try?


----------



## telracs

Susan, you're scaring me.  I thought you were one of the sane ones here!


----------



## Susan in VA

Got _you_ fooled.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Got _you_ fooled.


Not any more!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> Nothing is more real than nothing.
> --SamueL Beckett
> 
> I honestly have no clue what that is supposed to mean.


Supposedly the town of Nothing, Arizona had this sign posted at the outskirts:

_The staunch citizens of Nothing are full of Hope, Faith, and Believe in the work ethic. Thru-the-years-these dedicated people had faith in Nothing, hoped for Nothing, worked at Nothing, for Nothing._

I'm sure that there is some connection, but I can't quite penetrate the fog and figure out what!


----------



## sjc

What Susan said.

Intinst:  You are on a roll my friend...LMAO!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I hate to say this is the funniest thing I've ever read....But I can't think of anything funnier off the top of my head.  The author has a website at skippyslist.com

Cephalopod Surprise
July 9th, 2007 by skippy

This story is specifically why people I know thought I should keep writing stuff. It never made it to my list, because I never received any orders governing it.

Early on in my military career, way back when I was a PFC, my Battalion would occasionally have “Fun Runs”. A Fun Run is just like running for several miles. Except that it’s fun. Because people that outrank you say so.

This is pretty much the Army equivalent to declaring “Our office is so much fun! On Friday we get to wear Hawaiian shirts!” It’s awesome if you happen to love Hawaiian shirts, but just kinda sucks if you have taste.

One of the features of the Fun Run was that afterward the Battalion would gather together and hold a pie auction. The point of the pie auction was that if you bought a pie, you could pick any soldier who was present, and hit them with the pie. So as you can imagine, an awful lot of repressed rage got transferred into pie kinetics after these runs. The important thing to know here is that by tradition, the first pie always got thrown at the Battalion Commander.

This whole exercise was to raise money for the Battalion Family Support Group. In theory, this was an organization that would help the families of deployed soldiers manage during the long separations that military life often inflicts. But in reality, FSG was more like a cross between the homeowners association from a sit-com, and a social club for unemployable wives of military officers. And when I say social club, imagine the kind that gets taken down a peg by a scrappy band of misfits in an 80’s comedy movie.

To sum this up: the Family Support Group was not very popular with most of the soldiers.

The night before one of these delightful Fun Runs, I received special instructions.

“Bring in a pie for the auction.”

I’m not sure how much the pay has gone up, but back in those days if a Private First Class had a child he automatically qualified for food stamps. So I didn’t have much money. And most of what I did have was generally earmarked for important things, like strippers and alcohol, and more strippers.

A pie doesn’t cost that much I guess. But it was the principle that bothered me. The Army has billions of dollars and I have barely any. And now they want me to buy stuff for them.

Now technically, it wasn’t an order. It would be against regulations for my supervisor to *order* me to spend my own money on the Family Support Group. It was just, technically, a suggestion. And it’s just peachy to make suggestions. And if soldiers choose not to follow the suggestions, well, someone has to be assigned to that toilet cleaning detail.

So that night, I went out and I bought a premade pie crust. And a tub of Cool Whip. And then I stopped by a Korean grocery store and purchased a whole, frozen squid. And sprinkles.

I got back to the barracks, and started the preparations for the morning. Which pretty much just means I started thawing the squid in a shower stall. My roommate was a bit surprised when he got back.

“Is that a squid in our shower?”
“Yep.”
“What’s it doing in there.”
“Thawing.”
“Goodnight.”

The next morning I packed it all in a cooler, and set out for the Fun Run. After about three miles of fun the Battalion gathered for the auction. I quickly assembled the secret weapon, and added it to the pie table. I then notified the auctioneer about my special pie. Of course she selected my pie for the first auction.

The bidding started fairly briskly, as many people wanted to hit our Commander with a pie. But soon enough bidding started to peter out, and that’s when the auctioneer let everyone in on the secret.
“This is a special pie.”
“What’s so special about it?” called someone in the crowd.
“It’s a squid pie.”
“I beg your pardon?” said the Commander
“I said it’s a squid pie sir.”
“There’s no such thing.”

So she reached in, pulled out a tentacle, and waved at the Commander with it.
“WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?” asked the Commander with, all things considered, a reasonable tone of voice.
“It’s a tentacle sir.”
“PIE DOESN’T HAVE TENTACLES!”
“Normally you’d be correct. But this is a squid pie sir.”

And the bidding immediately picked up again. My pie raised close to five hundred dollars, which was a new record for the pie auction. I didn’t get into any trouble because nobody wanted to look like a bad sport. And I got to watch my CO take a high velocity mollusk to the kisser, which is a good morning no matter what branch of the military you are in.


----------



## Susan in VA

The perils of being in management....      Too funny!!


----------



## intinst

A word to the wise. For all those who are retired and those who hope to retire. I suggest that you pay close attention to Jims’ tale.

ADVICE FROM A RETIRED HUSBAND:

It is important for men to remember that, as women grow older, it becomes harder for them to maintain the same quality of housekeeping as when they were younger. When you notice this, try not to yell at them. Some are overly sensitive, and there’s nothing worse than an oversensitive woman.

My name is Jim.

Let me relate how I handled the situation with my wife, Terri.

When I retired a few years ago, it became necessary for Terri to get a full-time job along with her part-time job, both for extra income and for the health benefits that we needed. Shortly after she started working, I noticed she was beginning to show her age. I usually get home from the golf club about the same time she gets home from work.

Although she knows how hungry I am, she almost always says she has to rest for half an hour or so before she starts dinner. I don’t yell at her. Instead, I tell her to take her time and just wake me when she gets dinner on the table. I generally have lunch in the Men’s Grill at the club so eating out is not reasonable. I’m ready for some home-cooked grub when I hit that door. She used to do the dishes as soon as we finished eating. But now it’s not unusual for them to sit on the table for several hours after dinner.

I do what I can by diplomatically reminding her several times each evening that they won’t clean themselves. I know she really appreciates this, as it does seem to motivate her to get them done before she goes to bed.

Another symptom of aging is complaining, I think. For example, she will say that it is difficult for her to find time to pay the monthly bills during her lunch hour. But, boys, we take ‘em for better or worse, so I just smile an do offer encouragement. I tell her to stretch it out over two or even three days. That way she won’t have to rush so much. I also remind her that missing lunch completely now and then wouldn’t hurt her any (if you know what I mean). I like to think tact is one of my strong points.

When doing simple jobs, she seems to think she needs more rest periods. She had to take a break when she was only half-finished mowing the lawn. I try not to make a scene. I’m a fair man. I tell her to fix herself a nice, big, cold glass of freshly squeezed lemonade and just sit for a while. And, as long as she is making one for herself, she may as well make one for me, too.

I know that I probably look like a saint in the way I support Terri. I’m not saying that showing this much consideration is easy. Many men will find it difficult. Some will find it impossible! Nobody knows better than I do how frustrating women get as they get older. However, guys, even if you just use a little more tact and less criticism of your aging wife because of this article, I will consider that writing it was well worthwhile.

After all, we are put on this earth to help each other.

Signed,

Jim

EDITOR’S NOTE:

Jim died suddenly on February 7 of a perforated rectum. The police report says he was found with a Calloway extra-long 50-inch Big Bertha Driver II golf club jammed up his rear end, with barely 5 inches of grip showing, and a sledge hammer laying nearby. His wife Terri was arrested and charged with murder. < The all-women jury took only 10 minutes to find her Not Guilty, accepting her defense that Jim, somehow without looking, accidentally sat down on his golf club.


----------



## intinst

Actual exchanges between pilots and control towers

**************************** Tower: "TWA 2341, for noise abatement turn right 45 Degrees."

TWA 2341: "Center, we are at 35,000 feet. How much noise can we make up here?"

Tower: "Sir, have you ever heard the noise a 747 makes when it hits a 727?"

*************************** O'Hare Approach Control to a 747: "United 329 heavy, your traffic is a Fokker, one o'clock, three miles, Eastbound."

United 329: "Approach, I've always wanted to say this...I've got the little Fokker in sight."

************************* A DC-10 had come in a little hot and thus had an exceedingly long rollout after touching down.

San Jose Tower noted: "American 751, make a hard right turn at the end of the runway, if you are able.

If you are not able, take the Guadelupe exit off Highway 101, make a right at the lights and return to the airport."

*************************** There's a story about the military pilot calling for a priority landing because his single-engine jet fighter was running "a bit peaked".

Air Traffic Control told the fighter jock that he was number two, behind a B-52 that had one engine shut down.

"Ah," the fighter pilot remarked, "The dreaded seven-engine approach."

****************************** A Pan Am 727 flight, waiting for start clearance in Munich, overheard the following: Lufthansa (in German): "Ground, what is our start clearance time?"

Ground (in English): "If you want an answer you must speak in English."

Lufthansa (in English): "I am a German, flying a German airplane, in Germany. Why must I speak English?"

Unknown voice from another plane (in a beautiful British accent): "Because you lost the bloody war!"

***************************** Tower: "Eastern 702, cleared for takeoff, contact Departure on frequency 124.7"

Eastern 702: "Tower, Eastern 702 switching to Departure. By the way, after we lifted off we saw some kind of dead animal on the far end of the runway."

Tower: "Continental 635, cleared for takeoff behind Eastern 702, contact Departure on frequency 124.7. Did you copy that report from Eastern 702?"

BR Continental 635: "Continental 635, cleared for takeoff, roger; and yes, we copied Eastern... we've already notified our caterers."

****************************** One day the pilot of a Cherokee 180 was told by the tower to hold short of the active runway while a DC-8 landed. The DC-8 landed, rolled out, turned around, and taxied back past the Cherokee. Some quick-witted comedian in the DC-8 crew got on the radio and said, "What a cute little plane. Did you make it all by yourself?"

The Cherokee pilot, not about to let the insult go by, came back with a real zinger: "I made it out of DC-8 parts. Another landing like yours and I'll have enough parts for another one."


----------



## intinst

A man had just settled into his seat next to the window on the plane when another man sat down in the aisle seat and put his black Labrador Retriever in the middle seat next to the man. The first man looked very quizzically at the dog and asked why the dog was allowed on the plane.

The second man explained that he was a DEA agent and that the dog was a 'sniffing dog'. "His name is Sniffer and he's the best there is. I'll show you once we get airborne, when I put him to work." The plane took off, and once it has leveled out, the agent said, "Watch this." He told Sniffer to "search". Sniffer jumped down, walked along the aisle, and finally sat very purposefully next to a woman for several seconds.

Sniffer then returned to his seat and put one paw on the agent's arm. The agent said, "Good boy", and he turned to the man and said, "That woman is in possession of marijuana, so I'm making a note of her seat number and the authorities will apprehend her when we land.

"Say, that's pretty neat," replied the first man.

Once again, the agent sent Sniffer to search the aisles. The Lab sniffed about, sat down beside a man for a few seconds, returned to its seat, and this time he placed two paws on the agent's arm.

The agent said, "That man is carrying cocaine, so again, I'm making a note of his seat number for the police."

"I like it!" said his seat mate.

The agent then told Sniffer to "search" again. Sniffer walked up and down the aisles for a little while, sat down for a moment, and then came racing back to the agent, jumped into the middle seat and proceeded to poop all over the place.

The first man was really grossed out by this behavior and couldn't figure out how or why a well-trained dog would behave like that, so he asked the agent "What's going on?"

The agent nervously replied, "He just found a bomb."


----------



## intinst

Test for Dementia

Below are four (4 ) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them instantly You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately . OK?

Let's find out just how clever you really are....

Ready? GO!!! (scroll down)

First Question:

You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person. What position are you in?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong! If you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are second!

Try not to screw up next time. Now answer the second question, but don't take as much time as you took for the first question, OK ?

Second Question: If you overtake the last person, then you are...? (scroll down)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST person?

You're not very good at this, are you?

Third Question: Very tricky arithmetic! Note: This must be done in your head only . Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.

Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000 . Now add 30 . Add another 1000 . Now add 20 . Now add another 1000 . Now add 10 . What is the total?

Scroll down for answer.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Did you get 5000 ?

The correct answer is actually 4100.

If you don't believe it, check it with a calculator! Today is definitely not your day, is it? Maybe you'll get the last question right.... Maybe.

Fourth Question:

Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono. What is the name of the fifth daughter?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Did you Answer Nunu? NO! Of course it isn't. Her name is Mary. Read the question again!

Okay, now the bonus round:

A mute person goes into a shop and wants to buy a toothbrush. By imitating the action of brushing his teeth he successfully expresses himself to the shopkeeper and the purchase is done. Next, a blind man comes into the shop who wants to buy a pair of sunglasses; how does HE indicate what he wants?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

He just has to open his mouth and ask... It's really very simple


----------



## intinst

A Blond is watching the news with her husband when the newscaster says,

"Two Brazilian men die in a skydiving accident."

The blond starts crying and says to her husband while sobbing

"That's horrible!!! So many men dying that way!"

Confused the husband replies "Yes dear, it is sad, but they were skydiving, and there is always that risk involved."

After a few minutes, the blond, still sobbing, says,

"... So how many is a Brazilian?"


----------



## intinst

When even the cat thinks so...


----------



## intinst

Nasty nails


----------



## intinst

Little dogs can be so evil!


----------



## intinst

We need a stand-in!


----------



## intinst

Maybe not for cats


----------



## intinst

missed concept


----------



## intinst

ou don't want to see my mean face


----------



## intinst

Can sleep anywhere


----------



## intinst

Uncanny resemblance


----------



## intinst

T told you so!


----------



## intinst

Probably "shopped" but iook at this shoreline:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

To be really topical, I should have posted this about two weeks ago, but it is still a fun old picture.


----------



## tedmcardle

Wow, I just had a few good laughs. Thanks guys.


----------



## intinst

tedmcardle said:


> Wow, I just had a few good laughs. Thanks guys.


Just a few? I'll try harder!


----------



## intinst

old and busted: the muppets singing Bohemian Rhapsody. the new hotness: the muppets Ringing of the Bells.


----------



## intinst

Really Macgyver, not Mcqueen, but still cute


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rosie the Riveter has a super-campy daydream! I like this old music video from Pat Benatar





.

Of course nowadays any video entitled "Shadows of the Night" would have to be about vampires.


----------



## intinst

How do you top scoring a goal with a bicycle kick? How about two of them.


----------



## intinst

Now hiring: New translator


----------



## intinst

Sound familiar?


----------



## intinst

Be sure you say exactly what you mean


----------



## intinst

I need this clock!


----------



## intinst

Two dinners for 89 cents, what a bargain!


----------



## intinst

Imagination


----------



## intinst

We'll make you an offer you can't refuse...


----------



## intinst

Heard about this in another thread and since Susan in VA was giving me static over some of the 
swimsuit clad (OK, bikini) ladies I had posted, here is Hunky Santa


----------



## The Hooded Claw

MP3 album "cover" that I thought was pretty cute, even though an old joke.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A love letter from Henry VIII to Ann Boleyn. This document actually became very important as evidence when Henry tried to dissolve his marriage to Catherine of Aragon (He was married to Catherine when he wrote this love letter to Ann Boleyn).










Supposedly this is on display in the British Library. There's just no privacy anymore, even for dead monarchs!


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


>


That's impressive! When I was young and dumb I rode around fork lifts like that, but I never even considered reversing it into a pallet!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


>


I see you ordered the weird book on how to raise a Jewish dog. Did the Bark Mitzvah go well?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Heard about this in another thread and since Susan in VA was giving me static over some of the
> swimsuit clad (OK, bikini) ladies I had posted, here is Hunky Santa


Was NOT!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Heard about this in another thread and since Susan in VA was giving me static over some of the
> swimsuit clad (OK, bikini) ladies I had posted, here is Hunky Santa


Susan giving you static? Susan giving anyone static just doesn't compute.


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm so misunderstood.


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> I'm so misunderstood.


We all are, dear....


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I'm so misunderstood.


So did you like Santa or not?


----------



## Susan in VA

Ehhhh....  not my type.  The vapid look doesn't do it for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> Ehhhh.... not my type. The vapid look doesn't do it for me.


Too bad his right hand is clipped off of the photo. She might like him better if she could see the Kindle he's holding!


----------



## intinst

Better?


----------



## Susan in VA

MUCH better, intinst.


----------



## intinst

Dog Kennel costume (some people have great imaginations)


----------



## intinst

Hey! He's on your team!


----------



## intinst

good balance


----------



## intinst

Entering a subway car with STYLE!


----------



## intinst

Don't know about taste, but it doesn't look appetizing.


----------



## intinst

worst guard duty ever?


----------



## intinst

Best cushion I ever ate...


----------



## intinst

Beer Can Tab Chain Mail


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> worst guard duty ever?


Huh? I don't get it. Is that supposed to be bullet-proof glass or something? If so, why are his chest and head _outside_ it?


----------



## intinst

My new desktop background


----------



## intinst

Ho-hum, another cannon blast


----------



## intinst

Deep thinker


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Susan in VA said:


> Huh? I don't get it. Is that supposed to be bullet-proof glass or something? If so, why are his chest and head _outside_ it?


I bet you Ed can explain it. I'll PM him. . . . .


----------



## Susan in VA

Wow, intinst, that eye woke me up in a hurry.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

In Honor of Dirtylc's poll. Herblock was one of the great political cartoonists of the day.


----------



## chevauchee

Not a picture, but hysterically funny: 6 Lord of the Rings Characters Who Totally Dropped the Ball [warning: coarse language]


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I owned this exact comic adaption with the same color when I was in elementary school!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just trying to fill in for Intinst while he's out!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> I owned this exact comic adaption with the same color when I was in elementary school!


They had color that long ago?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> I owned this exact comic adaption with the same color when I was in elementary school!


Oops, I meant to write "cover", not "color"!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was thinking about this series last night, and decided to post this cover!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This weekend I ran over a nail and shredded my front passenger tire in a way similar to this one. I'm home at lunch after taking it to the Goodyear place (thank Gawd for "Roadhazard" warranties, I normally scorn those but didn't this time), so thought I'd find an internet picture to share my woes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had no clue what Google is honoring today, ends up it is the "Esperanto Flag". I'm aware of Esperanto partly due to the touting of the language in Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat stories. So in case you don't visit Google today,here is the Esperanto Flag!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

When I was younger and skinnier and in the Army, I spent about two years riding around in the back of one of these....The M577 Command Post Carrier. It is lightly armored and has a work area in the back where the left wall would be filled with radios for you to talk to the other units, and the right side was covered by a big plastic-covered map that we marked on with wax pencils. I actually had an IBM PC clone at home at the time, but the Army was still using this World War 1 vintage method of tracking stuff!

I'm trying to fill in for Intinst while he's away, though I am clearly more self-indulgent than he is!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Check out how y'all do on the following IQ test, while I have to get back to work!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The good old days....USS Los Angeles over Manhattan


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The bad old days....USS Los Angeles, having a few problems at Lakehurst, New Jersey (same station where the "Hindenburg" burned).


----------



## sjc

HOODED CLAW:  GREAT posts...keep 'em coming.  We have to keep you know who on his toes!!!


----------



## intinst

The A-37 Dragonfly
I worked on T-37s in 1973 at the Cessna Wallace division plant. At that time the attack version was one of two aircraft the Air Force had that could carry its dry weight in armament. Unusual in that the two crew sat side by side.


----------



## Geoffrey

The Hooded Claw said:


> The good old days....USS Los Angeles over Manhattan


Claw, You're Brilliant!!!

That's what was missing from my universe - A steampunk themed set of kindle screensavers! Now I have a new game to play. Try this on for size:


----------



## kevindorsey

Some menacing pictures.


----------



## telracs

sjc said:


> HOODED CLAW: GREAT posts...keep 'em coming. We have to keep you know who on his toes!!!


don't forget, you know who is on vacation.


----------



## intinst

But he does check in on occasion


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Geoffrey said:


> Claw, You're Brilliant!!!


At last, a little acknowledgement of my true worth! 

And that's a good laugh about the wind-up laptop!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

As it happens, I am fascinated by lighter-than-air (LTA) craft such as blimps and dirigibles. Here's a photo showing a nifty mystery of the LTA world from 1942, and it is totally true, no faked-up Hollywood stuff!










In 1942, the two-man crew of the Navy blimp L-8 disappeared while it was on patrol of San Francisco. At 7:42 AM, the pilot of the L-8 radioed that he was about to investigate an oil slick. At 8:50 AM the blimp did not respond to repeated queries from ground control. Shortly after 11 AM, the blimp drifted to a crash landing on a suburban street near San Francisco, with no crew aboard! Lots of information about it on this website (note that there is a second page to the article, link at bottom of first page:

http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/L-8_crash_site.htm

The small photo above shows the empty L-8 drifting to a crash ashore. Note at the end of the article that the blimp was put back into service, and actually was used as one of the famous "Goodyear blimps" for many years.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And here's some (sort of LTA) steampunkish stuff, just for Geoffrey.










and










and of course we gotta include Classic Comics again:










I've never read "Robur", now I'm gonna have to get it on my Kindle and do so!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And here's one more....USS Akron over Washington DC in 1931


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> But he does check in on occasion


  back at you fella!


----------



## intinst

Anyone interested in a game of pool?



























The 1965 Ford Mustang replica Pool Table is just what it is, a pool table made to look like the classic. The car's body is made out of fiberglass painted with quality auto paint, while the top is quite the standard you'd expect from a pool table. The muscle car's length has been decreased to go along with the size of the table, but its front and rear are the original size. To add more flair to the table, it has also received working lights, chrome decals, alloy rims and tires.

The pool table is licensed from Ford, and it will make its debut at the 2010 Barret-Jackson Auto Auction. The pool table is available for pre-orders for $14995. Quite an interesting table, especially with that Mustang connection,


----------



## intinst

How about this table?





































Looking at the automotive-inspired table from Unique Autosports South, we could possibly go saying "OMG!" 
for an hour before even drawing the cues from its Tailpipe cue holders. The table's tires and rims of course 
stand out to show its automobile inspired roots and then there are the chrome rails and ball returns, the 
table top is covered in black felt and trimmed in black leather, and its light kit can pull off a thousand different 
colors. There isn't any price mentioned, but this thing probably costs an arm and a leg, and a contract with the devil.


----------



## intinst




----------



## kevindorsey

That Table is pretty sweet, but you need a house to match it...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you feel the need to get REALLY away from it all, yet in luxury, Earthroamer Corporation will be happy to sell you an Earthroamer XV-LT built on a mega-off road four wheel drive Ford F550 pickup truck chassis. A complete RV with a comfy California King Size bed plus a separate twin bed for lots of sleeping space, diesel-powered stovetop, microwave, standup shower and flush toilet, heating and air conditioning, all solar or diesel powered. For the low, low price of $220,000 (depending on accessories such as winches, systems to filter out chemical and biological warfare agents, or satellite tv dish.




























I'm sure they will custom-make a specially-designed Kindle holder if you ask. Order yours today!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The above is a Selectron, leading edge computer storage in 1946. It was ten inches long by three inches wide, and had a whopping, awe-inspiring storage capacity of 512 bytes!!!!

As befits any bleeding-edge technology, there were production and reliability problems, and it wasn't a success.

More information here:

http://royal.pingdom.com/2008/04/08/the-history-of-computer-data-storage-in-pictures/


----------



## intinst

Not quite as leading edge as the above post but:


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth


----------



## intinst

Not any more.


----------



## intinst

OH NO! Not Humans!


----------



## intinst

Be hard to make the curve, won't it?


----------



## intinst

At least this is my experience with round-a-bouts


----------



## intinst

Descriptive company name


----------



## intinst

If you weren't sure...


----------



## intinst

Won't that be nice? And such a good price!


----------



## intinst

When you over feed the pigeons.


----------



## intinst

I don't understand.


----------



## intinst

Assault with a frozen weapon (but still assault)


----------



## intinst

Uhhh...


----------



## intinst

At least he kept himself intertained while his wife shopped


----------



## intinst

You have been warned.


----------



## intinst

Complete with bars and a stainless steel toilet.


----------



## intinst

I'm so confused!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I guess you can have it both ways...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice set of signs


----------



## intinst

Well it is, but you still can't park here.


----------



## intinst

Nice descriptive sign.


----------



## intinst

How most mechanics feel about pilots


----------



## intinst

You will be assimilated


----------



## intinst

Great billboard/fountain


----------



## intinst

How about Spaetzle?


----------



## intinst

I hope no one called


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks a little funny


----------



## intinst

Very profound


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wow Intinst, you must have been going through withdrawal!

Nice sign-post!


----------



## intinst

It's Toast Man! Or SuperToast! Or...


----------



## intinst

I only had twee martoonies.


----------



## intinst

Sad commentary on society today.


----------



## intinst

I'd want it closer for me.


----------



## intinst

Good ad campaign


----------



## intinst

Oopsy!


----------



## intinst

Must be a beer crawl area.


----------



## intinst

I don't know, wouldn't have to worry about paint scratches.


----------



## intinst

Out of


----------



## intinst

Got it, no fruit.


----------



## intinst

You probably don't want to know


----------



## intinst

A sign you don't see every day


----------



## intinst

*Man is the only animal that blushes - or needs to.
Mark Twain*


----------



## intinst

Kindle Dx; Now Shipping in 4-6 Weeks...

*What do you mean, I won't get my DX for Christmas?*


----------



## intinst

Just wanted to share some interesting pics I have come across:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looking for a new job with good pay? (over 100 thousand) Theese guys have one.


----------



## intinst

*Safe to come out yet?*


----------



## intinst

And I hate pigs


----------



## intinst

It's a green one!


----------



## intinst

Scared tower


----------



## intinst

99 bottles of beer on the wall, 99 bottles...


----------



## intinst

Dance, Penguin, Dance!


----------



## intinst

A pie chart I like!


----------



## intinst

Luv your hair, who does it for you?


----------



## intinst

Preparing him for married life


----------



## intinst

*Traitor*


----------



## tedmcardle

Ha. Awesome shot.











intinst said:


> Luv your hair, who does it for you?


----------



## intinst

Ridiculously dangerous Siberian bridge

It takes a set of


Spoiler



brass balls


 to drive over this thing. 570 meter (1870 feet) long Vitim River bridge. The bridge is 15 meters above the water and has no railings.


----------



## intinst

Another one:
Dangerous bridge Siberia Russia. The road at the BAM railway line. Campus Syberia Mongolia Expeditions 2009


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Preparing him for married life


Hmmph! What exactly is he trying to say?


----------



## telracs

loonlover said:


> Hmmph! What exactly is he trying to say?


That listening to your wife is a wonderful thing. Hope you folks had a nice trip!


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Hmmph! What exactly is he trying to say?


Oh, hi Dear, didn't know you were looking at this thread.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Oh, hi Dear, didn't know you were looking at this thread.


Yeah, you guys should have an agreement that there are certain threads you're not allowed to look in!


----------



## intinst

Actually, I have been enjoying LL being a member here, and it adds another layer, being able to play off one another.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Actually, I have been enjoying LL being a member here, and it adds another layer, being able to play off one another.


I like having you both here, and of course you know I love the banter, but it might be safer if you each have one spot the other can't look, like hiding presents.


----------



## intinst

Since it's snowing, I liked this one a lot!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

No particular reason except I thought it was a cool picture!


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Set it free

If you love something, set it free.

If it comes back, it was and always will be yours.
If it never returns, it was never yours to begin with.

If it just sits in your living room, eats your food, messes up your stuff, takes, your money, 
and never behaves as if you set it free in the first place, then you either married or gave birth to it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Advantages of Breast Milk

A not necessarily well-prepared student sat in his life science classroom, staring at a question on the final exam paper. The question directed: "Give four advantages of breast milk."

What to write? He sighed, and began to scribble whatever came into his head, hoping for the best:

1. No need to boil.
2. Never goes sour.
3. Available whenever necessary.

So far so good - maybe. But the exam demanded a fourth answer. Again, what to write? Once more, he sighed. He frowned. He scowled, then sighed again. Suddenly, he brightened. He grabbed his pen, and triumphantly, he scribbled his definitive answer:

4. Available in attractive containers of varying sizes.

He received an A.


----------



## intinst

Stupid question

The teacher noticed that Johnny had been daydreaming
for a long time. She decided to get his attention.
"Johnny," she said, "If the world is 25,000 miles
around and eggs are sixty cents a dozen, how
old am I?

"Thirty-four," Johnny answered unhesitatingly.

The teacher replied "Well, that's not far from
my actual age. Tell me...how did you guess?"

Oh, there's nothing to it," Johnny said. "My
big sister is seventeen and she's only half-crazy


----------



## intinst

God vs Satan


And God populated the earth with broccoli and cauliflower and spinach and green and yellow vegetables of all kinds, 
so Man and Woman would live long and healthy lives.

And Satan created McDonald's. And McDonald's brought forth the 99-cent double-cheeseburger. 
And Satan said to Man, "You want fries with that?"

And Man said, "Super size them." And Man gained pounds.

And God created the healthful yogurt, that woman might keep her figure that man found so fair.

And Satan froze the yogurt, and he brought forth chocolate, nuts and brightly colored sprinkle candy to put on the yogurt. 
And woman gained pounds.

And God said, "Try my crispy fresh salad."

And Satan brought forth creamy dressings, bacon bits, and shredded cheese.

And there was ice cream for dessert. And woman gained pounds.

And God said, "I have sent your heart healthy vegetables and olive oil with which to cook them."

And Satan brought forth chicken-fried steak from Cracker Barrel so big it needed its own platter. 
And Man gained pounds, and his bad cholesterol went through the roof.

And God brought forth running shoes, and Man resolved to lose those extra pounds.

And Satan brought forth cable TV with remote control so Man would not have to toil to change channels between ESPN and ESPN2. 
And Man gained pounds.

And God said, "You're running up the score, Devil." And God brought forth the potato, 
a vegetable naturally low in fat and brimming with nutrition.

And Satan peeled off the healthful skin and sliced the starchy center into chips and 
deep-fat fried them. And he created sour cream dip also.

And Man clutched his remote control and ate the potato chips swaddled in cholesterol. 
And Satan saw and said, "It is good."

And Man went into cardiac arrest.

And God sighed, and created quadruple bypass surgery, angioplasties, and stints . . . . .

And Satan created HMOs...


----------



## intinst

A pirates story

The pirate Red Beard was being interviewed by a newspaper reporter who was looking for juicy stories of excitement and derring-do. He told Red, "I'm sure my readers would love to hear the tale behind your pegleg."

"Well, I was thrown from the ship during gale force winds, and before me mate could throw me a line, a shark bit me leg clean off!"

The interviewer was sort of disappointed. "What about the hook at the end of your right arm?"

"I lost it in a sword fight with the Captain of the Guard!"

Again the reporter was disappointed. "Certainly there's an exciting story about the patch on your eye?"

"One day, I was out on deck, and a bird flew over and pooped in me eye!"

The reporter was amazed. "That's why you wear a patch?"

"Well, I'd only had me hook a couple of days!"


----------



## intinst

Topless Gambling

Two bored casino dealers are waiting at a craps table. A very attractive lady comes in and wants to bet twenty-thousand dollars on a single roll of the dice.

She says, "I hope you don't mind, but I feel much luckier when I'm topless."

With that she strips naked from the waist up, and rolls the dice while yelling, "Momma needs a new blouse!" She then begins jumping up and down and hugging each of the dealers.

"YES! I WIN! I WIN!"

With that she picks up her money and clothes and quickly leaves.

The dealers just stare at each other dumbfounded. Finally one of them asks, "What did she roll anyway?" The other answers, "I thought YOU were watching!"


----------



## intinst

Think we have found a winner


----------



## intinst

Bungee jumping in Mexico

Two Americans, Bob and Jeff, decide to open a bungee-jumping business in Mexico.
They set up on the square of a small village. Bob jumps, bounces at the end of the cord, and flies back up by the platform. Jeff isn't able to catch his friend, but he notices he has a few cuts and scratches.

Bob falls again, bounces, and comes back up. This time, he is bruised and bleeding. Again, Jeff misses him. The third time it happens, Bob comes back pretty messed up - he's got a couple of broken bones and is almost unconscious. Luckily, Jeff finally catches him and says, "Holy cow, what happened? Was the cord too long?"

Bob looks confused and says, "No, the cord was fine... but what the heck is a pinata?"


----------



## intinst

Quite a tattoo


----------



## intinst

Like Georgia in


Spoiler



Hell



A new arrival in


Spoiler



Hell


 was brought before the devil. The devil told his demon to put the man to 
work on a rock pile with a 20-pound sledge hammer in 95 degree heat with 95% humidity.

At the end of the day, the devil went to see how the man was doing, only to find him smiling 
and singing as he pounded rocks. The man explained that the heat and hard labor were very 
similar to those on his beloved farm back in Georgia.

The devil told his demon to turn up the heat to 120 degrees, with 100% humidity. 
At the end of the next day, the devil again checked on the new man,and found him 
still happy to be sweating and straining. The man explained that it felt like the old 
days, when he had to clean out his silo in the middle of August on his beloved farm 
back in Georgia.

At that, the devil told his demon to lower the temperature for this man to -20 degrees 
with a 40 mph wind. At the end of the next day, the devil was confident that he would 
find the man miserable. But, the man was instead singing louder than ever,twirling the 
sledge hammer like a baton. When the devil asked him why, 
he was so happy, the man answered,

"Cold day in


Spoiler



Hell


, the Falcons must be in the SuperBowl!"


----------



## intinst

Fraternity Christmas Tree


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

A little late this year, but what the heck:


----------



## intinst

*And I mean it!*


----------



## intinst

I'll be thinking of you Northerners


----------



## intinst

One in every family.


----------



## intinst

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> What's wrong with this picture?


Nothing. It's just San Francisco.


----------



## intinst

Helpful kitty


----------



## intinst

I've got bad news for you, son


----------



## intinst

Brave Man


----------



## intinst

Home made tank


----------



## intinst

Beer drinkers Christmas tree


----------



## intinst

Santa, what happened to the reindeer?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Sant, what happened to the reindeer?


What is that he's riding?? I want one of those!!


----------



## intinst

This seemed like the appropriate place for my 10,000th post. 








Good night, all.


----------



## Susan in VA

*WOW!! Congratulations, intinst!*

*And thank you for making this thread what it is!*


----------



## intinst

The kind of thing that happens when you let the horse drive.


----------



## intinst

And you thought your office was crowded!


----------



## intinst

Please God, let that just be where they are letting the baby sleep, please?


----------



## intinst

Looks kinda small...


----------



## intinst

I liked it, but see where the Police were coming from.


----------



## intinst

That one ain't ever going to be the same.


----------



## intinst

Care to try a new restaurant?


----------



## intinst

Don't know how she managed that.


----------



## intinst

Never take the place of a truck


----------



## intinst

One person's opinion


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

According to the Alaska Department of Fish and Game, while both male and female reindeer grow antlers in the summer each year, male reindeer drop their antlers at the beginning of winter, usually late November to mid-December. Female reindeer retain their antlers till after they give birth in the Spring. Therefore, according to every historical rendition depicting Santa's reindeer, every single one of them, from Rudolph to Blitzen, had to be a girl. We should've known. Only women would be able to drag a fat man in a velvet suit all around the world in one night and not get lost.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Santa Claus, like all pilots, gets regular visits from the Federal Aviation Administration, and it was shortly before Christmas when the FAA examiner arrived. In preparation, Santa had the elves wash the sled and bathe all the reindeer. Santa got his logbook out and made sure all his paperwork was in order. The examiner walked slowly around the sled. He checked the reindeer harnesses, the landing gear, and Rudolf's nose. He painstakingly reviewed Santa's weight and balance calculations for the sled's enormous payload. Finally, they were ready for the checkride. Santa got in and fastened his seatbelt and shoulder harness and checked the compass. Then the examiner hopped in carrying, to Santa's surprise, a shotgun. "What's that for?" asked Santa incredulously. The examiner winked and said, "Well I'm not supposed to tell you this, but you're gonna lose an engine on takeoff."


----------



## intinst

The perils of being a snowman.


----------



## intinst

As a little girl climbed onto Santa's lap, Santa asked the usual, "And what would you like for Christmas?" The child stared at him open mouthed and horrified for a minute, then gasped "Didn't you get my e-mail ?"


----------



## intinst

How the internet will change our lives:


----------



## intinst

The three stages of life: You believe in Santa Claus. You don't believe in Santa Claus. You are Santa Claus.

Q. Why does Santa Claus go down the chimney on Christmas Eve? A. Because it soots him.

Q. Why was Santa's little helper depressed? A. Because he had low elf esteem.

Q. Why is Christmas just like a day at the office? A. You do all the work and the fat guy with the suit gets all the credit.


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> It's Toast Man! Or SuperToast! Or...


It's from Ren and Stimpy, one of the orginal Nick Toons. Powered Toast Man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1W2FIaCDT8&feature=related


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should buy a Subaru


----------



## The Hooded Claw

May not be the "Greatest" video (and it isn't a music video) but this is one of the funniest things The Hooded Claw has ever seen (I highly recommend "The Complete Bean" DVD box set):






Official title is "Hair by Mr. Bean of London".


----------



## intinst

Now that is a nice truckload!


----------



## intinst

*Oy! Dat's by dose!*


----------



## intinst

Just a little trouble with the toner cartridge, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Now that is a farm country police vehicle!


----------



## intinst

Dirty car artist (Why oh why don't I have any artistic talent?)


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Just a little trouble with the toner cartridge, why do you ask?


I think she was just trying to make the pants match the shirt.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> I think she was just trying to make the pants match the shirt.


I believe she is right handed though, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Public (very) urinal in China


----------



## intinst

Might have had a couple before this picture, what do you think?


----------



## intinst

Didn't know dogs tried to do comb-overs
(Doesn't look happy with the results)


----------



## intinst

Could be scary if you weren't paying close attention to your driving.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> But he does check in on occasion


XOXOXOXOXOXOXOX...we love you Intinst.


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Lol !!!


----------



## intinst

Somebody has some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## intinst

sniff, sniff, how sad!


----------



## intinst

My, aren't we artsy!


----------



## intinst

Sad, but probably accurate.


----------



## intinst

Trials and tribulations of being canine


----------



## intinst

Well, that was an oopsy!


----------



## intinst

Don't think she was prepared for that eventuality.


----------



## intinst

I've heard of having different priorities, but...


----------



## intinst

Anybody need a bike?


----------



## intinst

A sack that could get you killed, many places


----------



## intinst

internetesse?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> internetesse?


"noob" is slang for novice. So it actually is an opposite of one meaning of "pro". Though I suspect few English teachers would accept "pro" as a legitimate word.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> "noob" is slang for novice. So it actually is an opposite of one meaning of "pro". Though I suspect few English teachers would accept "pro" as a legitimate word.


Pro as in for, not as short for professional. So the opposite would be con, as in against.


----------



## Susan in VA

scarlet said:


> Pro as in for, not as short for professional. So the opposite would be con, as in against.


That's what the _teacher_ meant... but the student apparently thought pro as in tennis pro.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> That's what the _teacher_ meant... but the student apparently thought pro as in tennis pro.


What Susan said.


----------



## intinst

I knew what it meant, but didn't think many teachers would (or should!) accept it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tiger's Nest monastery, Bhutan


----------



## intinst

In honor of the snow, Snowmen! (and one snow woman)


----------



## Susan in VA

I'm feeling slow tonight....  I don't see which one is the snow woman...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wait for it...


----------



## intinst

Hope none of you have this happen!


----------



## intinst

Or this!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## telracs

Calvin and Hobbes!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> Calvin and Hobbes!!


What else! They are great, aren't they?


----------



## intinst

Never leave a key to your apartment with someone that might prank you:


----------



## intinst

Louie's reaction to the prank:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Dog Bark Park Inn
A real Bed and Breakfast in the boomin' burg of Cottonwood, Idaho.

If I understand things correctly, you enter and leave by walking a stairway past the dogs "nether regions", which would not whet my appetite for the free breakfast!


----------



## intinst

Maybe this sill warm up some of the cold areas. (or just make us wish for warmer climes!)









Did you find the snow woman in yesterday's post, Susan?


----------



## intinst

They'll have trouble getting that out.


----------



## intinst

He shoots, SCORES!


----------



## intinst

Makes you wonder what goes through the mind of someone to do this, ninja practice?


----------



## intinst

Hope it isn't an important picture.


----------



## intinst

Must not have much faith in their customers abilities


----------



## intinst

School is closed today, it's up past the windows on the door!


----------



## intinst

undercarriage adjustments?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Did you find the snow woman in yesterday's post, Susan?


When you eventually posted it, it was hard to miss...


----------



## intinst

Abi Pattison-Hart, 27, paid £8,000 to hire David Gallucci, 33, a Lamborghini Murciélago LP640 for their big day.
But he lost control of the 220mph yellow supercar on a roundabout just one hour before the ceremony.
The Lamborghini hit the grass verge before smashing into a fence and flipping 360 degrees through the air.
But Mr Gallucci away from the wreckage with nothing more than bruising.
He waited until after he had exchanged vows to break the news to his bride.
The limited edition Lamborghini - one of just a few hundred in the world - sustained £160,000 of damage and was written off.
Company director Mr Gallucci, who lives with his wife in Baildon, Yorks., said: ''When the car rolled up my drive I was in a state of sheer shock.

''Neighbours were coming out in awe of the thing - it is so rare you'd be lucky to even see one in Britain.
''I was in tears down the phone to Abi, thanking her for the gift. My dream has always been to own a sports car but this is in a different league.

''I was driving it to the wedding when the back end skipped out while I was going around the roundabout.
''The car mounted the grass verge, hit the fence and flipped a full 360 degrees. The next thing I knew I was in a ditch.''

The crash happened on November 7 as Mr Gallucci and best man Warwick French made the 15-minute drive to the wedding at Hollins Hall Country Club, near Bradford, Yorks. The force of the crash ripped the Murciélago's front bumper off and caused £160,000 of damage to the bodywork, suspension and wheels. After waiting for police to arrive Mr Gallucci phoned Abi claiming he had broken down and got a friend to pick him up and take him to the wedding in his Range Rover.

He said: ''The police were sympathetic and after having a chuckle about the situation allowed me to leave the scene while they towed the car away. ''I was panicking about how I was going to explain what happened to Abi. I phoned her and said the engine management light had come on and the car had broken down. ''She was furious, not believing that could happen after all the hassle she'd gone through to get me the car.''

Mrs Gallucci originally booked a Lamborghini Gallardo for their big weekend over a year ago, but weeks before the wedding the specialist car hire firm said the vehicle was double-booked. The only other car they had available was the Murciélago LP640 at a cost of £8,000, of which £5,000 was a deposit to cover the insurance excess, which the couple have now lost.

Coffee shop owner Mrs Gallucci said: ''I was mortified because I'd spent months arranging his present. But in the end I had to see the funny side."

The Lamborghini Murciélago LP640, released in 2006, boasts a 630bhp V12 engine, which can reach 220mph and go from 0 to 60mph in four seconds.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> When you eventually posted it, it was hard to miss...


She was, wasn't she?


----------



## intinst

Traffic lights using state-of-the-art LED illumination use 90 percent less electricity, 
offer a much longer service life and are more durable than their incandescent counterparts. 
Taking advantage of the countless benefits, cities around the country have been replacing 
traditional filament-based traffic signal bulbs with LEDs for years. Unfortunately, 
the low-watt LED units burn much cooler than its white-hot counterpart making 
it unable to melt snow off weather exposed traffic fixtures.

"I've never had to put up with this in the past," said Duane Kassens, 
a driver from Indiana who was involved in an accident attributed to a 
snow-clogged traffic light. "The police officer told me the new lights 
weren't melting the snow. How is that safe?" It obviously isn't.

Municipalities around the country are taking different steps to keep their signals 
shining brightly in the face of Mother Nature. Crews in St. Paul, Minnesota, 
use compressed air to keep their lights clean. In Green Bay, Wisconsin, 
city workers brush the snow off by hand in a labor-intensive process. 
Until a fix arrives, it is best to take the advice of Dave Hansen, a traffic 
engineer with the Green Bay Department of Public Works. Treat a blocked 
signal as if the power is out. "If there's any question, 
you err on the side of caution," says Hansen.


----------



## intinst

Christmas Puppies!


----------



## intinst

Most people with pets say that pet hair is just another condiment, but this is going a little to far.


----------



## intinst

Great close-up!


----------



## intinst

Instead of getting your ear pierced, try a tattoo!


----------



## intinst

Weird


----------



## intinst

Hope it was for Halloween, if not, I'd hate to knock on that door!


----------



## intinst

Brrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Darth eats Chinese!


----------



## intinst

Walking on the clouds or the first miss-step will be your last!


----------



## intinst

Great painting!


----------



## intinst

Another "Think warm thoughts" post


----------



## intinst

Paper Person


----------



## intinst

Pretty, Ice Sculpture, I'm thinking?


----------



## intinst

Tax collector is here to see you.


----------



## intinst

Cool Watch!


----------



## intinst

Cool Crazy Person!


----------



## intinst

interesting bicycle


----------



## intinst

YeeHaw!


----------



## intinst

Barbie has a Corvette, but Hello Kitty has an attack vehicle


----------



## intinst

Always read the instructions before assembling something new.


----------



## intinst

Suppose the cat's name is Adolph?


----------



## intinst

Concentration is the key to ping pong


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look all that aerodynamic.


----------



## intinst

We are not the droids you are looking for


----------



## intinst

I know that wrench is around here somewhere, 
While you're looking, pass me that kitchen sink.


----------



## intinst

Very patriotic!


----------



## intinst

Don't know what they're racing about, but the dog sure hopes he wins.


----------



## intinst

Security patrols around here are sure different.


----------



## intinst

It's even cold on the Enterprise today


----------



## intinst

Look Ma! No head!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> It's even cold on the Enterprise today


Somebody went to Peru and brought them back presents!


----------



## intinst

Very cool picture


----------



## intinst

Love the sand being thrown by the wheel, great picture


----------



## intinst

I think their team is winning!


----------



## intinst

Oh Look, what a cute way to kill yourself!


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the old put your head on a bat and spin till you 
want to puke, then try to run somewhere game!


----------



## intinst

Math problems simplified:


----------



## intinst

Math problems simplified, part 2:


----------



## intinst

Subway picture ad


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hi Boss. You won't believe what happened when we were loading 
the cars on the ferry, it was the funniest thing. You see, what happened was...


----------



## intinst

Air conditioned V-dub?


----------



## intinst

Wow, what a costume!


----------



## intinst

I got all the lights on, just starting on the ornaments!


----------



## intinst

Pssst! Look behind you!


----------



## intinst

Especially this time of the year!


----------



## intinst

Say What?


----------



## intinst

Tricksy divorce lawyers


----------



## intinst

You want to come over here and say that about my tail, Bub?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Tricksy divorce lawyers


LOL. It does appear to be a real law firm!

http://www.attorneyhelp.org/il_chicago_lawyers_22.html


----------



## intinst

I'm easy but not cheap


----------



## intinst

Ahh, an old fashioned shower.


----------



## sjc

Life's short get a divorce post reminds me of a joke.

Wealthy couple:  Man asks wife what she wants for her birthday...yacht, trip, vacation home...
She replies, "None of those things; actually, I want a divorce."  The husband said, "I wasn't planning on spending THAT much!"


----------



## intinst

I'll bet they're thinking about it.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Life's short get a divorce post reminds me of a joke.
> 
> Wealthy couple: Man asks wife what she wants for her birthday...yacht, trip, vacation home...
> She replies, "None of those things; actually, I want a divorce." The husband said, "I wasn't planning on spending THAT much!"


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Math problems simplified:


ROFLMFAO


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Too many people really feel this way


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Guinea Saurus Rex!


----------



## intinst

A Life Sized Stagecoach Made With Toothpicks
1.5 million toothpicks make up this stagecoach.
A toothpick may have been used for many imaginative purposes, yet none matched the innovative creation of Terry Woodling. Terry Woodling, a 72 year old artist from Warsaw in Indiana, dedicated fifteen years of his life towards his vision-'A life sized stagecoach made with toothpicks'. Using his creative eye, skillful hands and patience, he managed to glue together 1.5 million flat toothpicks into a colorful, eye catching and attractive stage coach. This impossible feat attracted attention of people from faraway places. Yet sadly it did not qualify for the Guinness book of world records.
The reason behind the rejection was the use of glue in the process of making the stagecoach. Mr. Terry Woodling, also referred to as Mr. Toothpick, was undaunted by this failure and graciously donated his creation to the local Warsaw museum. Later on it was recognized by the Ripley's Believe-it-or-not hall of fame. At the first glance, people can hardly guess that this colorful stagecoach is made from mere toothpicks. It is an exquisite piece of handiwork with extreme detailed work. The entire stagecoach and its wheels are designed as per the Victorian era depicting a time before the automobile invasion, when stagecoaches pulled by horses were the only means of transport.


----------



## intinst

A motorist sits precariously on the Maple-Oregon Bridge in Sturgeon Bay after getting stuck on the bridge as it opened Thursday. The motorist safely went on her way after the bridge was lowered.


----------



## intinst

Sucked Into The Vortex
This amazing photograph taken by Patrick Smith illustrates a Lava Ledge in Kauai, Hawaii just as a wave came in.


----------



## intinst

INCREDIBLE WAVES
These incredible images of waves were taken by the #1 photographer of surf: Clark Little. 
He has dedicated his life to photographing the waves and has published a selection of the 
best images of his career. He captures magical moments inside the "tube", as surfers call it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Remember, don't tell anyone about our plan to get you out.


----------



## intinst

*Stare at this for five minutes...Now send all your ebook purchases to intinst @....
and forget you ever saw this!*


(Scarlet says this one requires a warning, sorry I didn't think of that before.)


----------



## intinst

Potato chips as art form


----------



## intinst

Some very nice pictures


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Car and driver made it OK once the bridge came back down.


----------



## intinst

I don't think it's a good idea


----------



## intinst

*Merely Canadian?*


----------



## intinst

The Hundred Acre Wood residents over react to the H1N1 threat.


----------



## intinst

Billboards


----------



## intinst

I wonder how he noticed.


----------



## intinst

Ballet dancers are so graceful...not these though!


----------



## intinst

C'mon, say Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## intinst

He makes up this incredible story!


----------



## intinst

Modern Santa


----------



## intinst

Nightmare before Christmas?


----------



## intinst

That just doesn't seem right


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

How to up production


----------



## sjc

Those wave photographs and that vortex shot were amazing.  Talk about being at the right place at the right time!!


----------



## intinst

I mean it


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Worst vacation idea ever?


----------



## intinst

I weep for the next generation, obviously 
there will be few readers, since no one 
will be able to spell


----------



## intinst

Best costume ever?


----------



## intinst

Strange ads from the papers


----------



## intinst

Amazing the things that make sense when you are drunk


----------



## Geoffrey

I was looking for something unrelated and found this at Yoism.org:

*Moses Heston, the Kitty, upon first hearing that God wanted Moses to lead His cats to freedom.









God flew into a rage and inflicted bath upon Moses. 









Moses ran away and started to hang out with a bad crowd; he learned some nasty habits & hit rock bottom.









In a 12-Step group, Moses finds redemption. With God's grace, he recovers. Moses prays for forgiveness for his impertinence.









Moses has a vision of a Burning Bush.









After gazing upon the burning bush, Moses came down from the mountain transformed.









After the initial glow from the Light of God faded,
something about Moses remained forever changed.









Speaking of transformations, this is Moses' all-but-
forgotten brother, Pinocchio, after telling a lie.









Moses then journeyed to the land of the Cat Herders
where he commanded them to "Let my felines go!"

(Click here to view real-life Cat Herders in action.)







*


----------



## intinst

cat with a balloon


----------



## intinst

Not all protesters are the same:


----------



## intinst

One cat's dream in life:


----------



## telracs

A burglar broke into a house one night.

He shone his flashlight around, looking for valuables when a voice in the dark said,  'Jesus knows you're here.'

He nearly jumped out of his skin, clicked his flashlight off, and froze.

When he heard nothing more , after a bit, he shook his head and continued.

Just as he pulled the stereo out so he could disconnect the wires, clear as a bell he heard, 'Jesus is watching you.'

Freaked out, he shone his light around frantically, looking for the source of the voice.

Finally, in the corner of the room, his flashlight beam came to rest on a parrot.

Did you say that?' he hissed at the parrot.

'Yep', the parrot confessed, then squawked, 'I'm just trying to warn you that he is watching you.'

The burglar relaxed. 'Warn me, huh? Who in the world are you?'

'Moses,' replied the bird.

'Moses?' the burglar laughed. 'What kind of people would name a bird Moses?'

'The kind of people that would name a Rottweiler Jesus.'


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Running so fast it is pushing his face back...oh wait, it's a bulldog.


----------



## intinst

Needs a little more instruction on technique.


----------



## intinst

A glass of bacon?


----------



## intinst

Blue screen of death on a coke machine?


----------



## intinst

We all just want to say Merry Christmas...wonder what that angel would taste like?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Blue screen of death on a coke machine?


I've seen it on a whole bank of the "flight arrival/departure" screens at an airport several years ago.


----------



## intinst

As long as it wasn't on the air traffic controlers screens


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> As long as it wasn't on the air traffic controlers screens


That would have been bad....Though seeing it on the plane pilot's control panel would've been worst of all!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thought I'd share the posters for a couple of silly and excellent movies:


----------



## Andra

Sharing my funny Christmas music videos - if you've already seen them in another thread, please ignore (or watch them again if you need a laugh).
It's *Straight No Chaser*
The Christmas Can Can and 12 Days of Christmas


----------



## sjc

That is one scary blue screen!!! Yikes.


----------



## intinst

Boy, this taxi is making much better time than the last one I took.


----------



## intinst

All those miniatures add up


----------



## intinst

Found a warm place to be.


----------



## intinst

We have a medal winner!


----------



## intinst

Hurricane Isabel approaching


----------



## intinst

A real lapdog


----------



## intinst

Where's Waldo?


----------



## intinst

And you think you have problems with the snow...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

About the right size


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good for Christmas eve


----------



## intinst

But she tries so hard!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Gangsta cat


----------



## intinst

Bet everybody just says "the creek"


----------



## intinst

Snowman that's gone over the edge


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This is a great music video by Electric Light Orchestra with an old-time movie vibe to it. Of course I found myself cheering for the Fu Manchu character in it! I missed it "back in the day" but stumbled on it recently.


----------



## intinst

Dog walks man


----------



## intinst

Looks kinda deep


----------



## intinst

Ride Santa, Ride!


----------



## intinst

Molly meets the Sargeant


----------



## intinst

Nerd Christmas tree


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

We have some of these in our neighborhood, I just never think to video record them... I LOVE Christmas songs & Christmas lights... this is the best of both worlds... 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=47361132

My favorite Christmas song... although I do like Trans Siberian Orchestra's most...

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=1149494


----------



## intinst

Things my dogs have taught me:


----------



## Susan in VA

Those blue-footed boobies are too cute...  they do that side-stomp thingy like teensy blue-footed sumo wrestlers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Geoffrey

The Hooded Claw said:


>


*
Have yourself a Quantum Little Christmas / May your Cat be alive ....*

(OK, I'll stop now)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Geoffrey said:


> *
> Have yourself a Quantum Little Christmas / May your Cat be alive ....*
> 
> (OK, I'll stop now)


----------



## intinst

Good disguise!


----------



## intinst

Things I've learned from dogs, part 2


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

gotta look at all the angles


----------



## intinst

One way


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just cause some have style...


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look fun


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, but that does not meet my culinary expectations.


----------



## intinst

All in how you look at it


----------



## intinst

Gotta come from somewhere


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Jane has a valid point


----------



## intinst

Being an AT&T customer service rep. must be a great job...not.


----------



## intinst

How's it goin'?


----------



## intinst

*Evil*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I'm ready to play ball now


----------



## intinst

Here, Kitty, Kitty


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Have you ever spoken and wished that you could immediately take the words back or that you could crawl into a hole? 
Here are some priceless quotes:...

*I walked into a hair salon with my husband and three kids in tow and asked loudly, "How much do you charge for a 
shampoo and a blow job?" I turned around and walked back out and never went back. 
My husband didn't say a word. He knew better*.

*I was at the golf store comparing different kinds of golf balls. I was unhappy with the women's type I had been using. 
After browsing for several minutes, I was approached by one of the good- looking gentlemen who works at the store. 
He asked if he could help me. Without thinking, I looked at him and said, "I think I like playing with men's balls."*

*My sister and I were at the mall and passed by a store that sold a variety of candy and nuts. As we were looking at 
the display case, the boy behind the counter asked if we needed any help. I replied, "No, I'm just looking at your nuts." 
My sister started to laugh hysterically, the boy grinned, and I turned beet-red and walked away. To this day, my sister 
has never let me forget about it.*

*Have you ever asked your child a question too many times? My three-year-old son had a lot of problems with potty 
training and I was on him constantly. One day we stopped at Taco Bell for a quick lunch in between errands. It was 
very busy, with a full dining room. While enjoying my taco, I smelled something funny, so of course I checked my 
seven-month-old daughter, and she was clean. Then I realized that Danny had not asked to go potty in a while, 
so I asked him if he needed to go, and he said, "No." I kept thinking, "Oh Lord, that child has had an accident, 
and I don't have any clothes with me." Then I said, "Dan!, are you SURE you didn't have an accident?" "No," he 
replied. I just KNEW that he must have had an accident, because the smell was getting worse. Soooooo, I asked 
one more time, "Danny, did you have an accident?" This time he jumped up, yanked down his pants, bent over and 
spread his cheeks and yelled. "SEE MOM, IT'S JUST FARTS!!" While 30 people nearly choked to death on their tacos 
laughing, he calmly pulled up his pants and sat down. An old couple made me feel better by thanking me for the
best laugh they'd ever had!*

*This had most of the state of Michigan laughing for 2 days and a very embarrassed female news anchor who will, 
in the future, likely think before she speaks. What happens when you predict snow but don't get any? A true story. 
We had a female news anchor who the day after it was supposed to have snowed and didn't, turned to the weatherman 
and asked: "So Bob, where's that 8 inches you promised me last night?" Not only did HE have to leave the set, 
but half the crew did too!

*While on a flight from New York, the Stewardess was busy passing out peanuts and cokes to everyone. 
There were about sixteen flights lined up waiting to get clearance to take off. Then the other Stewardess 
got a message from the Pilot that the tower said the wind had changed 180 degrees and they were first in 
line to take off, and to have everyone buckle up. Without thinking she just announced "Please buckle up, 
grab your drinks and hold your nuts, we're taking off", No one saw her for the rest of the flight to Houston, 
and all the other Stewardesses were laughing all the way and half of the passengers.


----------



## intinst

The Kitty two brings you:


----------



## intinst

Well Trained


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

A priest and a rabbi are standing by the side of the road, holding a sign saying 'The end is near, turn back now!' 
A car driving down the road pulls up to them, and the driver rolls down his window and shouts, "Ah stop trying to 
push your phony religions at us!" After rolling the window back up, he pulls away at high speed. A few minutes 
later, both the priest and the rabbi hear a tremendous splash from down the road. The priest turns to the rabbi 
and says, "Do you think our sign should say 'Bridge out ahead' instead?"


----------



## intinst

I've felt that way


----------



## intinst

Nice Hide-Away Bed!


----------



## intinst

Puss N Boots


----------



## intinst

Communication is the key...


----------



## intinst

*(Scary music playing)*


----------



## intinst

Takin' it easy


----------



## intinst

The following short quiz consists of 4 questions and will tell you whether you are qualified to be a professional.

Scroll down for each answer. The questions are NOT that difficult. But don't scroll down UNTIL you have answered the question!

# 1. How do you put a giraffe into a refrigerator?

The correct answer is: Open the refrigerator, put in the giraffe, and close the door. This question tests whether you tend to do simple things in an overly complicated way.

# 2. How do you put an elephant into a refrigerator?

Did you say, Open the refrigerator, put in the elephant, and close the refrigerator? Wrong Answer. Correct Answer: Open the refrigerator, take out the giraffe, put in the elephant and close the door. This tests your ability to think through the repercussions of your previous actions.

# 3. The Lion King is hosting an animal conference. All the animals attend... except one. Which animal does not attend?

Correct Answer: The Elephant. The elephant is in the refrigerator. You just put him in there. This tests your memory.

Okay, even if you did not answer the first three questions correctly, you still have one more chance to show your true abilities.

# 4. There is a river you must cross but it is used by crocodiles, and you do not have a boat. How do you manage it?

Correct Answer: You jump into the river and swim across. Have you not been listening? All the crocodiles are attending 
the Animal Meeting. This tests whether you learn quickly from your mistakes.

According to Anderson Consulting Worldwide, around 90% of the professionals they tested got all questions wrong, 
but many preschoolers got several correct answers. Anderson Consulting says this conclusively disproves the theory 
that most professionals have the brains of a four-year-old.


----------



## intinst

Dumb Criminals

Yankton, South Dakota: A woman was arrested at her step son's Boy Scout meeting. 
While watching a policeman demonstrate his drug dog's ability, the dog found a bag of grass in her purse.

Colorado Springs: A guy walked into a little corner store with a shotgun and demanded all the cash from the cash drawer. 
After the cashier put the cash in a bag, the robber saw a bottle of scotch that he wanted behind the counter on the shelf. 
He told the cashier to put it in the bag as well, but he refused and said "Because I don't believe you are over 21." The 
robber said he was, but the clerk still refused to give it to him because he didn't believe him. At this point the robber took 
his drivers license out of his wallet and gave it to the clerk. The clerk looked it over, and agreed that the man was in fact 
over 21 and he put the scotch in the bag. The robber then ran from the store with his loot. The cashier promptly called the 
police and gave the name and address of the robber that he got off the license. They arrested the robber two hours later.

A woman was reporting her car as stolen, and mentioned that there was a car phone in it. The policeman taking the report 
called the phone and told the guy that answered that he had read the ad in the newspaper and wanted to buy the car. 
They arranged to meet, and the thief was arrested.

San Francisco: A man, wanting to rob a downtown Bank of America, walked into the branch and wrote "this iz a stikkup. 
Put all your muny in this bag." While standing in line, waiting to give his note to the teller, he began to worry that 
someone had seen him write the note and might call the police before he reached the teller window. So he left the
Bank of America and crossed the street to Wells Fargo. After waiting a few minutes in line, he handed his note to t
he Wells Fargo teller. She read it and, surmising from his spelling errors that he was not the brightest light in the harbor, 
told him that she could not accept his stickup note because it was written on a Bank of America deposit slip and that he
would either have to fill out a Wells Fargo deposit slip or go back to Bank of America. Looking somewhat defeated, the 
man said "OK" and left. The Wells Fargo teller then called the police who arrested the man a few minutes later, as he 
was waiting in line back at Bank of America.

Drug Possession Defendant Christopher Jansen, on trial in March in Pontiac, Michigan, said he had been searched 
without a warrant. The prosecutor said the officer didn't need a warrant because a "bulge" in Christopher's jacket 
could have been a gun. "Nonsense," said Christopher, who happened to be wearing the same jacket that day in 
court. He handed it over so the judge could see it. The judge discovered a packet of cocaine in the pocket and 
laughed so hard he required a five minute recess to compose himself.

Oklahoma City: Dennis Newton was on trial for the armed robbery of a convenience store in district court when 
he fired his lawyer. Assistant district attorney Larry Jones said Newton, 47, was doing a fair job of defending 
himself until the store manager testified that Newton was the robber. Newton jumped up, accused the woman
of lying and then said, "I should of blown your (expletive) head off." The defendant paused, then quickly added, 
"If I'd been the one that was there." The jury took 20 minutes to convict Newton and recommended a 30-year sentence.

Detroit: R.C. Gaitlan, 21, walked up to two patrol officers who were showing their squad car computer felon-location 
equipment to children in a Detroit neighborhood. When he asked how the system worked, the officer asked him for 
identification. Gaitlan gave them his drivers license, they entered it into the computer, and moments later they 
arrested Gaitlan because information on the screen showed Gaitlan was wanted for a two-year-old 
armed robbery in St. Louis, Missouri.

Another from Detroit: A pair of Michigan robbers entered a record shop nervously waving revolvers. 
The first one shouted, "Nobody move!" When his partner moved, the startled first bandit shot him.


----------



## intinst

On the first day God created the cow. God said, "You must go to field with the farmer all day 
long and suffer under the sun, have calves and give milk to support the farmer. I will give you 
a life span of sixty years."

The cow said, "That's a kind of a tough life you want me to live for sixty years.
Let me have twenty years and I'll give back the other forty."

And God agreed.

On the second day, God created the dog. God said, "Sit all day by the door of your 
house and bark at anyone who comes in or walks past. I will give you a life span of twenty years."

The dog said, "That's too long to be barking. Give me ten years and I'll give back the other ten."

So God agreed (sigh).

On the third day God created the monkey. God said, "Entertain people, do monkey tricks, 
make them laugh. I'll give you a twenty year life span." Monkey said, "How boring, monkey 
tricks for twenty years? I don't think so. Dog gave you back ten, so that's what I'll do too, okay?"

And God agreed again.

On the fourth day God created man. God said, "Eat, sleep, play, enjoy. Do nothing, just enjoy, 
enjoy. I'll give you twenty years."

Man said, "What? Only twenty years? No way man. Tell you what, I'll take my twenty, 
and the forty cow gave back, and the ten dog gave back and the ten monkey gave back. 
That makes eighty, okay?"

"Okay," said God. "You've got a deal."

So that is why for the first twenty years we eat, sleep, play, enjoy, and do nothing; 
for the next forty years we slave in the sun to support our family; for the next ten 
years we do monkey tricks to entertain our grandchildren; and for the last ten 
years we sit in front of the house and bark at everybody.


----------



## intinst

A man said to his wife, "I don't know how you can be so stupid and so beautiful at the same time."

The wife responded, "Allow me to explain. God made me beautiful so you would be attracted to me; 
God made me stupid so I would be attracted to you!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Actual Announcements London Tube Train Drivers Have Made To Their Passengers

"Ladies and Gentlemen, I do apologize for the delay to your service. I know you're all dying to get home, unless, of course, you happen to be married to my ex-wife, in which case you'll want to cross over to the Westbound and go in the opposite direction".

"Your delay this evening is caused by the line controller suffering from E & B syndrome, not knowing his elbow from his backside. I'll let you know any further information as soon as I'm given any."

"Do you want the good news first or the bad news? The good news is that last Friday was my birthday and I hit the town and had a great time. The bad news is that there is a points failure somewhere between Stratford and East Ham, which means we probably won't reach our destination."

"Ladies and gentlemen, we apologize for the delay, but there is a security alert at Victoria station and we are therefore stuck here for the foreseeable future, so let's take our minds off it and pass some time together. All together now....'Ten green bottles, hanging on a wall.....'".

"We are now traveling through Baker Street, as you can see Baker Street is closed. It would have been nice if they had actually told me, so I could tell you earlier, but no, they don't think about things like that".

During an extremely hot rush hour on the Central Line, the driver announced in a West Indian drawl: " Step right dis way for de sauna, ladies and gentleman... unfortunately towels are not provided".

"Let the passengers off the train FIRST!" (Pause ...) "Oh go on then, stuff yourselves in like sardines, see if I care - I'm going home...."

"Please allow the doors to close. Try not to confuse this with 'Please hold the doors open'. The two are distinct and separate instructions."

"Please note that the beeping noise coming from the doors means that the doors are about to close. It does not mean throw yourself or your bags into the doors."

"Please move all baggage away from the doors (Pause..) Please move ALL belongings away from the doors (Pause...) This is a personal message to the man in the brown suit wearing glasses at the rear of the train - put the pie down, four-eyes, and move your bloody golf clubs away from the door before I come down there and shove them up your


Spoiler



ass


 sideways"


----------



## intinst

Hello Bon Jour down there!


----------



## intinst

Good timing and coordination, but I wonder how many tries and bumps, bruises and broken bones it took to get right.


----------



## intinst

Wishful thinking


----------



## intinst

All in you point of view!


----------



## intinst

Let's not disappoint her!


----------



## intinst

DEAR ABBY ADMITTED SHE WAS AT A LOSS TO ANSWER THE FOLLOWING:

Dear Abby, A couple of women moved in across the hall from me. One is a middle-aged gym teacher and the other 
is a social worker in her mid twenties. These two women go everywhere together and I've never seen a man go 
into or leave their apartment. Do you think they could be Lebanese?

Dear Abby, What can I do about all the Sex, Nudity, Fowl Language and Violence on My VCR?

Dear Abby, I have a man I can't trust. He cheats so much, I'm not even sure the baby I'm carrying is his.

Dear Abby, I am a twenty-three year old liberated woman who has been on the pill for two years. 
It's getting expensive and I think my boyfriend should share half the cost, but I don't know him 
well enough to discuss money with him.

Dear Abby, I've suspected that my husband has been fooling around, and when confronted 
with the evidence, he denied everything and said it would never happen again.

Dear Abby, Our son writes that he is taking Judo. Why would a boy who was raised in a 
good Christian home turn against his own?

Dear Abby, I joined the Navy to see the world. I've seen it. Now how do I get out?

Dear Abby, My forty year old son has been paying a psychiatrist $50.00 an hour every week 
for two and a half years. He must be crazy.

Dear Abby, I was married to Bill for three months and I didn't know he drank until one night he came home sober.

Dear Abby, My mother is mean and short tempered I think she is going through mental pause.

Dear Abby, You told some woman whose husband had lost all interest in sex to send him to a doctor. 
Well, my husband lost all interest in sex and he is a doctor. Now what do I do?

Remember these people can vote!!


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## intinst

Ya Think?


----------



## intinst

Tough sausage or bad knife


----------



## intinst

Santa riding a bicycle underwater with sharks...OK


----------



## intinst

******* out of candles for the cake, good luck blowing them out.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Santa riding a bicycle underwater with sharks...OK


Um....


----------



## intinst

1 Down...


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Um....


Your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## intinst

Dear Tide

I am writing to say what an excellent product you have! I've used it all of my married life, as my Mom always told me it was the best. Now that I am in my fifties I find it even better! In fact, about a month ago, I spilled some red wine on my new white blouse. My inconsiderate and uncaring husband started to belittle me about how clumsy I was and generally started becoming a pain in the neck. One thing led to another and somehow I ended up with his blood on my new white blouse! I grabbed my bottle of Tide with bleach alternative, and to my surprise and satisfaction,all of the stains came out!

In fact, the stains came out so well the detectives who came by yesterday told me that the DNA tests on my blouse were negative and then my attorney called and said that I was no longer considered a suspect in disappearance of my husband. What a relief! Going through menopause is bad enough without being a murder suspect! I thank you, once again, for having a great product

Well, gotta go, have to write to the Hefty bag people.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Scary tree


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

nature photographer


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Nice cycle


----------



## intinst

HO HO HO


----------



## intinst

Pretty


----------



## intinst

Where's Kirk?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ol' Rudolph carries a grudge...and a 30-06!


----------



## intinst

Cause and effect


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst

I just finished it.


----------



## intinst

Some are easier than others


----------



## intinst

Accessories make the outfit


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

Enough posts of pictures of cats for a while! 
Here is a sculpture made from oranges of a...cat.


----------



## intinst

And I thought the helicopter was bad


----------



## intinst

Result of leaking acetylene bottle stored in plumbers van. Accidentally caught fire by 
activating a remote control door lock device. It's amazing that *no one was injured*:


----------



## intinst

Dog vs snowblower


----------



## intinst

Reliable isn't


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just for Susan! As a history buff, I enjoyed this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"There's not enough baggage room, and the mileage is terrible!"


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

probably shouldn't set together with your new hats.


----------



## intinst

If life gives you lemons, make lemonade If snow, a beer cooler


----------



## intinst

I didn't realize so many SUV owners were illiterate...and/or rude, depending.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hello!


----------



## intinst

Fishing without a license?


----------



## intinst

Missed!


----------



## intinst

It's a big one!


----------



## intinst

That's what I call a minivan!


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

Very odd


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of... sunglasses


----------



## intinst

Loves the snow


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

He's out of work till next year


----------



## intinst

Everyone be careful now, hear?


----------



## intinst

Who wouldn't want to drive around with a very 
big pink poodle on top of their very pink car?


----------



## intinst

Very small Vader, (in a skirt!)


----------



## intinst

Whoo did you say?


----------



## intinst

Fred's car!


----------



## intinst

Don't PUSH your luck.


----------



## intinst

They have the same Hairdo!


----------



## OliviaD

OMG!! I paid good money for that look!  LOL.


----------



## intinst

Have to be sure everybody sees it


----------



## intinst

Not a original Metropolitan


----------



## intinst

Camera van


----------



## intinst

Anyone hungry besides me?


----------



## intinst

People drive in the strangest things


----------



## intinst

Going green


----------



## intinst

Speaking of strange...


----------



## intinst

Stranger...


----------



## intinst

Strangest...


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to leave the kiddies out.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Math problems simplified:


#3:


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Great combination


----------



## intinst

Pizza? I love pizza!


----------



## intinst

Fastest snail on the planet!


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> Just for Susan! As a history buff, I enjoyed this.


Thank you! I enjoyed it too.

Now I'm going to have to look up that other one a few (ok, a whole bunch of) pages back.... the one with the singer that looked like a Russian version of Riker.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> Thank you! I enjoyed it too.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to look up that other one a few (ok, a whole bunch of) pages back.... the one with the singer that looked like a Russian version of Riker.


After the thread about pandora.com a day or two ago, it occurred to me to check pandora.com, but I couldn't find anything under "red army" or "alexandrov ensemble" or similar stuff. Looking for 'The Volga Boatman's Song" seemed to be centered aroudn Glenn Miller and jazz versions. Too bad, I was hoping I could find some more of this stuff.


----------



## intinst

Tape measure skills


----------



## Susan in VA

Hmmm.... I haven't seen that thread yet, still catching up after being offline for a few days.

But meanwhile, as long as I'm thinking of stirring music...






Some of our older international members will know this song... For mostly political reasons, I think it stayed almost unknown in the U.S.

(I was thinking of this because I just saw that Inti Illimani will be performing locally in March. Politics aside, I like their music, and they only come through here every few years, and often I miss it because it's usually in some obscure location and I don't see the ads in time.)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What happens if you take 3,074 color chips in 36 colors, a team of willing volunteers and a bit of creativity?

Ars longa,
vita brevis


----------



## intinst

Some Canadians having a bit of fun with us.




Still looks cold, though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Susan in VA said:


> But meanwhile, as long as I'm thinking of stirring music...







The above is inspiring music! I actually think it is better without vocals. Excuse me, I gotta go outside and tear up the cobblestones for a barricade....


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> The above is inspiring music! I actually think it is better without vocals. Excuse me, I gotta go outside and tear up the cobblestones for a barricade....


It's more inspiring without the vocals, especially if you DO know the words and are hearing them in your head. Personally I think the same is true of the U.S. anthem... inspiring music, but I have yet to hear anyone _sing _it really well, so it's best when your mind forms the words along with the music without the jarring distraction of hearing someone miss the right note.


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> It's more inspiring without the vocals, especially if you DO know the words and are hearing them in your head. Personally I think the same is true of the U.S. anthem... inspiring music, but I have yet to hear anyone _sing _it really well, so it's best when your mind forms the words along with the music without the jarring distraction of hearing someone miss the right note.


Not so sure about the part that goes, "they are coming into your midst to slit the throats of you sons and wives"


----------



## intinst

I'd like similar signs about cell phones at the movies and in restaurants.


----------



## intinst

Is that an earthquake or just Bob and his stereo again?


----------



## intinst

Cool screensaver(s)


----------



## intinst

Physics joke


----------



## intinst

Oh No's!


----------



## intinst




----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> Not so sure about the part that goes, "they are coming into your midst to slit the throats of you sons and wives"


Well, you know everything sounds better in French.


----------



## intinst

B-47 takeoff


----------



## intinst

Quadruple Ouch!


----------



## intinst

Peeps car


----------



## intinst

He's so full of himself when he's texting, Quoth the Raven, I mean, RLY!


----------



## intinst

AW RIGHT! A Superbird!


----------



## intinst

For the cat owner (Otherwise known as cat staff person  )


----------



## intinst

Wrestling coach is really into this contest


----------



## intinst

Anybody want to out and get a burger?


----------



## intinst

Or maybe just stay in and take a nap...


----------



## intinst

I hope that advertising doesn't reach this point


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> B-47 takeoff


The spectacular smoke coming out of the fuselage (body) of the bomber is from RATO (rocket-assisted takeoff) pods. These were solid-fuel rockets that burned during takeoff to help the heavily-loaded bomber take off--By the time they burned out, the bomber would have gotten to altitude and didn't need to climb so sharply, plus it had burned some jet fuel off so weighed less. JATO (Jet-assisted takeoff) pods were very similar. Fans of the Mythbusters tv show saw testing of an internet myth involving these pods being mounted on a "hot" car.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hmmm, photo isn't showing up anymore....Edited away by The Hooded Claw.


----------



## intinst

Really terrific bus paint job


----------



## intinst

Never seen a bike with a camper shell before


----------



## intinst

Serious, hardcore ice fisherman


----------



## intinst

Make your teabag more interesting


----------



## intinst

Getting late for these...or maybe I'm real early for next year!


----------



## intinst

Pays to be multi-lingual.


----------



## intinst

Talking it over


----------



## intinst

They may be starting to get my attention with their... ad campaign, that's it! Their ad campaign.
Makes me want a nice lettuce salad...


----------



## intinst

or Pork Chop


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A series of book covers for "The Wonderful Wizard of Oz". Here's the cover of the first edition, from 1900.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

This one definitely looks like it was published BEFORE the movie!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And here's the pricey collector's "exploitation" version....Though if the annotation is good it might be cool!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Warning! - Big ! snake ! in next Picture!


----------



## intinst

That's a hell of a speed bump!

Anaconda X-ing road in the amazon


----------



## intinst

Or so Loonlover tells me.

How A Woman's Brain Works

Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs 
to be done, a decision or a problem that needs to be solved. A man only has 
only 2 balls and they consume all his thoughts.


----------



## intinst

Now, what occasion would these be good for?


----------



## intinst

New Olympic competition?
I'd give this guy a 10!


----------



## intinst

Want to make the neighbors think you've hit it big?


----------



## intinst

Very light weight, but pinning it up for alterations is a bear.


----------



## intinst

It's just a bird, I've ate birds before...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Or so Loonlover tells me.
> 
> How A Woman's Brain Works
> 
> Every one of those little blue balls is a thought about something that needs
> to be done, a decision or a problem that needs to be solved. A man only has
> only 2 balls and they consume all his thoughts.


        LMAO! SO TRUE!!!


----------



## intinst

Mural above the smoking area in one building


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Want to make the neighbors think you've hit it big?


Where do I get one? I need this thing!


----------



## intinst

One of these people is not like the others,
One of these people just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which person is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> That's a hell of a speed bump!
> Anaconda X-ing road in the amazon


Intinst Did you warn uhm, um... who is that who is


Spoiler



afraid of snakes


? SJC

Modified to get that horrid thing outta sight!


----------



## intinst

Math is very frustrating for some.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Intinst Did you warn uhm, um... who is that who is afraid of snakes? SJC


OK, since you didn't see the warning before the post I made it bigger, do you see it now?

(and what are you going to do about your repost, Hmmm?)


----------



## intinst

Guys, do you see the CN Tower in this picture? 
Keep looking, I promise it is there!


----------



## intinst

From years ago, but oh so timely


----------



## intinst

The perks of being rich


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Proper spelling is your friend.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> OK, since you didn't see the warning before the post I made it bigger, do you see it now?
> 
> (and what are you going to do about your repost, Hmmm?)


Got it! Sowwwy... I was


Spoiler



a'drinkin' sum Rum


 again...


----------



## intinst

Not even just a few nibbles?


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Got it! Sowwwy... I was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a'drinkin' sum Rum
> 
> 
> again...


Hey, I figured if you missed it, B-Kay or someone else who wouldn't like it might too.
And there ain't nothin' wrong with


Spoiler



drinkin' sum Rum!


----------



## intinst

What a Guy!


----------



## intinst

One of the reasons so many CS personnel drink


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Got it! Sowwwy... I was
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> a'drinkin' sum Rum
> 
> 
> again...


lol. Hehehehe


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Meredith Sinclair said:


> LMAO! SO TRUE!!!


and that's just thinkin about reading your new car owners manual right Ms Merry


----------



## Dana




----------



## intinst

really smart kids

The math teacher saw that little Johnny wasn't paying attention in class. She called on him and said, 
"Johnny! What are 4, 2, 28 and 44?" Little Johnny quickly replied, "NBC, CBS, HBO, and the Cartoon Network!"

When I stopped the bus to pick up Chris for preschool, I noticed an older woman hugging him as he left the house. 
"Is that your grandmother?" I asked. "Yes, 'Chris said. "She's come to visit us for Christmas." "How nice," I said. 
"Where does she live?" "At the airport," Chris replied. "Whenever we want her, we just go out there and get her."

I didn't know if my granddaughter had learned her colors yet, so I decided to test her. I would point out something 
and ask what color it was. She would tell me, and she was always correct. But it was fun for me, so I continued. 
At last, she headed for the door, saying sagely, "Grandma, I think you should try to figure out some of these yourself!"

When the mother returned from the grocery store, her small son pulled out the box of animal crackers he had begged for, 
then he spread the animal-shaped crackers all over the kitchen counter. "What are you doing?" his Mom asked. 
"The box says you can't eat them if the seal is broken," the boy explained. "I'm looking for the seal."

This little grandmother was surprised by her 7 year old grandson one morning. He had made her coffee. 
She drank what was the worst cup of coffee in her life. When she got to the bottom, there were three of t
hose little green army men and she asked him why they were there and he said "On TV they say,
'The best part of waking up is soldiers in your cup!' "

A three-year-old boy went with his dad to see a new litter of kittens. On returning home, he breathlessly informed his mother, 
"There were two boy kittens and two girl kittens." "How did you know that?" his mother asked. "Daddy picked them up 
and looked underneath," he replied. "I think it's printed on the bottom."

THE ELDERLY: While working for an organization that delivers lunches to elderly shut-ins, I used to take my four-year-old 
daughter on my afternoon rounds. She was unfailingly intrigued by the various appliances of old age, particularly the canes, 
walkers and wheelchairs. One day I found her staring at a pair of false teeth soaking in a glass. As I braced myself for the 
inevitable barrage of questions, she merely turned and whispered, "The tooth fairy will never believe this!"

When I was six months pregnant with my third child, my three year old came into the room when I was just getting 
ready to get into the shower. She said, "Mommy, you are getting fat!" I replied, "Yes, honey, remember Mommy has 
a baby growing in her tummy." "I know," she replied, "but what is growing in your butt?"

Finding one of her students making faces at others on the playground, Mrs. Smith stopped to gently reprove the child. 
Smiling sweetly, the teacher said, "Bobby, when I was a child, I was told that if I made ugly faces, it would freeze and 
I would stay like that." Bobby looked up and replied, "Well, Mrs. Smith, you can't say you weren't warned."


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

vikingwarrior22 said:


> and that's just thinkin about reading your new car owners manual right Ms Merry


We are NOT going to discuss my JEEP again Mr. VW! Or I may have to come find you and pillage...


----------



## intinst

one in a million pitch


----------



## intinst

Now your little dog won't have to feel bad, 
he can drink like the big dogs do!


----------



## intinst

Now that is really a "Blue Light Special"


----------



## intinst

And they are on strict diets


----------



## intinst

Pizza? What Pizza?


----------



## intinst

Just like any other Paranormal


----------



## intinst

Tough Guy


----------



## intinst

I'm kinda worried about Loonlover's new knife holder, 
why do you think she got this one?


----------



## intinst

*¿ʎɐs ubıs ʇɐɥʇ pıp ʇɐɥʍ*


----------



## intinst

Remember:


----------



## intinst

Letter to SubWay:


----------



## intinst

Easy peasy!


----------



## intinst

Well lit Christmas tree.


----------



## intinst

Some days are like that


----------



## intinst

Then there are these


----------



## intinst

Aw, look at the puppies!


----------



## intinst

Maybe there is something to it!


----------



## intinst

It's all there is in movies these days


----------



## intinst

Now that's steady hands!


----------



## intinst

Or give me some sunglasses


----------



## intinst

Grrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Watch out for Warren


----------



## intinst

These balloons might help you clear a path while driving


----------



## intinst

Rubix's cube art


----------



## intinst

Why can't we all get along?


----------



## intinst

Clever dog


----------



## intinst

Rick was in trouble. He forgot his wedding anniversary. His wife was really angry. 
She told him "Tomorrow morning, I expect to find a gift in the driveway that goes 
from 0 to 200 in less than 6 seconds, AND IT BETTER BE THERE!!"

The next morning Rick got up early and left for work. When his wife woke up she 
looked out the window and sure enough there was a box gift-wrapped in the middle 
of the driveway. Confused, the wife put on her robe and ran out to the driveway, 
and brought the box back in the house. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Rick has been missing since Friday. Please pray for him


----------



## intinst

Sticky First date

If you didn't see this on the Tonight show, I hope you're sitting down when you read it. 
This is probably the funniest date story ever, first date or not!!! We have all had bad 
dates but this takes the cake.

Jay Leno went into the audience to find the most embarrassing first date that a 
woman ever had. The winner described her worst first date experience. There was 
absolutely no question as to why her tale took the prize!

She said it was midwinter... Snowing and quite cold..and the guy had taken her skiing 
in the mountains outside Salt Lake City , Utah . It was a day trip (no overnight). 
They were strangers, after all, and truly had never met before. The outing was fun but 
relatively uneventful until they were headed home late that afternoon.

They were driving back down the mountain, when she gradually began to realize that she 
should not have had that extra latte. They were about an hour away from anywhere with 
a restroom and in the middle of nowhere! Her companion suggested she try to hold it, 
which she did for a while. Unfortunately, because of the heavy snow and slow going, 
there came a point where she told him that he had better stop and let her go beside the 
road, or it would be the front seat of his car.

They stopped and she quickly crawled out beside the car, yanked her pants down and 
started. In the deep snow, she didn't have good footing, so she let her butt rest 
against the rear fender to steady herself.

Her companion stood on the side of the car watching for traffic, and indeed was a real 
gentleman and refrained from peeking. All she could think about was the relief she felt 
despite the rather embarrassing nature of the situation.

Upon finishing, however, she soon became aware of another sensation. As she bent to 
pull up her pants, the young lady discovered her buttocks were firmly glued against the 
car's fender. Thoughts of tongues frozen to poles immediately came to mind as she 
attempted to disengage her flesh from the icy metal. It was quickly apparent that 
she had a brand new problem due to the extreme cold.

Horrified by her plight and yet aware of the humor of the moment, she answered her 
date's concerns about 'what is taking so long' with a reply that indeed, she was 
'freezing her butt off' and in need of some assistance!

He came around the car as she tried to cover herself with her sweater and then, 
as she looked imploringly into his eyes, he burst out laughing. She too, got the 
giggles and when they finally managed to compose themselves, they assessed her dilemma.

Obviously, as hysterical as the situation was, they also were faced with a real problem. 
Both agreed it would take something hot to free her chilly cheeks from the grip of the 
icy metal. Thinking about what had gotten her into the predicament in the first place, 
both quickly realized that there was only one way to get her free.

So, as she looked the other way, her first-time date proceeded to unzip his pants and 
pee her butt off the fender. As the audience screamed in laughter, she took the Tonight 
Show prize hands down. Or perhaps that should be 'pants down.' 
And you thought your first date was embarrassing.

Jay Leno's comment...'This gives a whole new meaning to being pissed off.'

Oh, and how did the first date turn out? He became her husband and was sitting next to her on the Leno show.


----------



## lynninva

Instint - these are hilarious - brought tears to my eyes!  Good thing DH isn't home - he doesn't understand why the computer makes me laugh so much.

The poor guy in the first story probably just needs to find a new place to live.  I believe in the power of prayer, but getting back in his wife's good graces might take a miracle.


----------



## intinst

I believe he will need to enter the witness protection program and disappear.


----------



## intinst

You should know better!


----------



## intinst

Vrooom! Vrooom!


----------



## intinst

Anyone else remember these?


----------



## intinst

A boat is a hole in the water, into which you throw money.


----------



## intinst

The pidgeon has it


----------



## intinst

Fido, your breath stinks!


----------



## intinst

Ad placement is key to making it on the web


----------



## intinst

Y'all play nice now, heah?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Little Kids

LITTLE KNOWN MARITIME FACTS.....

A number of primary schools were doing a project on "The Sea." 
Kids were asked to draw pictures or write about their experiences. 
Teachers got together to compare the results and put together some of the 'better' ones.

1. This is a picture of an octopus. It has eight testicles. (Kelly age 6)

2. Some fish are dangerous. Jellyfish can sting. Electric eels can give you a shock. 
They have to live in caves under the sea because I think they have to 
plug themselves in to chargers. (Christopher age 7)

3. Oysters' balls are called pearls. (James age 6)

4. If you are surrounded by sea you are an Island. If you don't have 
sea all around you, you are incontinent. (Wayne age 7)

5. I think sharks are ugly and mean, and have big teeth, just like 
Emily Richardson. She's not my friend no more. (Kyle age 6)

6. A dolphin breathes through an


Spoiler



asshole


 on the top of its head. (Billy age 

7. When ships had sails, they used to use the trade winds to cross the ocean. 
Sometimes, when the wind didn't blow the sailors would whistle to make the wind come. 
My brother said they would be better off eating beans. (William age 7)

8. I like mermaids. They are beautiful, and I like their shiny tails. How do mermaids get pregnant? (Helen age 6)

9. When you go swimming in the sea, it is very cold, and it makes my willy shrink. (Kevin age 6).


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Anyone else remember these?


My BIL had one of them. I think we had a tan colored one at some point, but I don't know where it came from; we didn't have any money back when those were out.


----------



## intinst

Cancel Your Credit Card

Be sure and cancel your credit cards before you die. This is so priceless, and so, 
so easy to see happening, customer service being what it is today.!!!  (Except at Amazon!!!)

A lady died this past January, and Citibank billed her for February and March for their annual 
service charges on her credit card, and added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. 
The balance had been $0.00, now somewhere around $60.00. A family member placed a call to 
Citibank. Here is the exchange:

Family Member: 'I am calling to tell you she died in January.'

Citibank: 'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still apply.'

Family Member: 'Maybe, you should turn it over to collections.'

Citibank: 'Since it is two months past due, it already has been.'

Family Member: So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'

Citibank: 'Either report her account to frauds division or report her to the credit bureau, maybe both!'

Family Member: 'Do you think God will be mad at her?' (I really liked this part!!!!)

Citibank: 'Excuse me?'

Family Member: 'Did you just get what I was telling you - the part about her being dead?'

Citibank: 'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.' (Duh!)

Supervisor gets on the phone:

Family Member: 'I'm calling to tell you, she died in January.'

Citibank : 'The account was never closed and late fees and charges still apply.' 
(This must be a phrase taught by the bank!)

Family Member: 'You mean you want to collect from her estate?'

Citibank: (Stammer) 'Are you her lawyer?'

Family Member: 'No, I'm her great nephew.' (Lawyer info given)

Citibank: 'Could you fax us a certificate of death?'

Family Member: 'Sure.' (Fax number is given )

After they get the fax:

Citibank: 'Our system just isn't setup for death. I don't know what more I can do to help.'

Family Member: 'Well, if you figure it out, great! If not, you could just keep billing her. 
I don't think she will care.'

Citibank: 'Well, the late fees and charges do still apply.'(What is wrong with these people?!?)

Family Member: 'Would you like her new billing address?'

Citibank: 'That might help.'

Family Member: ' Odessa Memorial Cemetery , Highway 129, Plot Number 69.'

Citibank: 'Sir, that's a cemetery!'

Family Member: 'What do you do with dead people on your planet

(Priceless!!)


----------



## intinst

Just in time for Valentine's day! A chocolate heart!


----------



## intinst

Big sigh


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

******* seafood dinner


----------



## intinst

Just don't do it!


----------



## intinst

Ain't afraid to use it, either!


----------



## intinst

I'd hit the ceiling too!


----------



## intinst

Those trace metals


----------



## intinst

Must...Not...


----------



## sjc

HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!!!
INTINST:  (and others...you know who you are!!)
Thanks for keeping this thread alive.  You are the best.  You make us all laugh.


----------



## intinst

Divorce cake


----------



## intinst

The sad story of the chocolate rabbits


----------



## intinst

I was just getting good!


----------



## intinst

Early GPS installation


----------



## intinst

If it works that fast, sign me up!


----------



## intinst

Now we know


----------



## intinst

Bring it on!


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

Intinst those are Hilarious!


----------



## sjc

That divorce cake is hysterical!!


----------



## intinst

Huh, do I?


----------



## lynninva

I know there is a separate New Year's Resolution thread, but this seemed appropriate here:


----------



## intinst

*This cat








looks like it could be this Star Trek alien's pet*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sweethome Chicago


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


>


Can we reverse that?...DH is an Engineer and sometimes I want to kill him...lol.


----------



## intinst

Right Now!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Can we reverse that?...DH is an Engineer and sometimes I want to kill him...lol.


Sorry, I think that is just part of the deal you signed, I'm sure Loonlover feels the same way about me.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Sorry, I think that is just part of the deal you signed, I'm sure Loonlover feels the same way about me.


I was worried for a sec that it was loonlover posting...


----------



## intinst

Snake Warning!

Friendy Lil' guy, aint he?


----------



## intinst

They are coming out with games for everyone!


----------



## intinst

Funny roller (I think!)


----------



## intinst

Not any more


----------



## intinst

Oh No, Not again!


----------



## intinst

Pink


----------



## intinst

Dragon vs lion


----------



## intinst

And that's all for today lecture,Everbody got that?


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

If it did, EVERYONE would have one.


----------



## Dana




----------



## intinst

Tandem Tandem bicycle


----------



## intinst

Hey, Fish Eyes!


----------



## intinst

Trying to corner the market


----------



## intinst

Quite the place!


----------



## intinst

Really likes tennis or is it impact protection for the truck?


----------



## intinst

Horse shoe sculpture


----------



## intinst

nice topiary/planter.


----------



## intinst

Really likes Peeps


----------



## kevindorsey

Very dorky(peeps guy)


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

A young businessman had just started his own firm. He rented a beautiful office and had it furnished with antiques.
Sitting there, he saw a man come into the outer office. Wanting to look like a big hot shot, the businessman picked 
up the phone and started to pretend he was dealing for a settlement in a big case.

He threw huge figures around and made bold comments. Finally he hung up and asked the visitor, "Can I help you?"

The man said, "Yeah, I've come to activate your phone lines."


----------



## intinst

BELIEVE it or not , These are REAL 911 Calls!

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is your emergency? Caller: I heard what sounded like gunshots coming from the brown house on the corner. Dispatcher: Do you have an address? Caller: No, I have on a blouse and slacks, why?

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is your emergency? Caller: Someone broke into my house and took a bite out of my ham and cheese sandwich . Dispatcher: Excuse me? Caller: I made a ham and cheese sandwich and left it on the kitchen table and when I came back from the bathroom, someone had taken a bite out of it. Dispatcher: Was anything else taken? Caller: No, but this has happened to me before and I’m sick and tired of it!

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What is the nature of your emergency? Caller: I’m trying to reach nine eleven but my phone doesn’t have an eleven on it. Dispatcher: This is nine eleven. Caller: I thought you just said it was nine-one-one Dispatcher: Yes, ma’am nine-one-one and nine-eleven are the same thing. Caller: Honey, I may be old, but I’m not stupid.

My Personal Favorite!!! Dispatcher: 9-1-1 What’s the nature of your emergency? Caller: My wife is pregnant and her contractions are only two minutes apart Dispatcher: Is this her first child? Caller: No, you idiot! This is her husband!

And the winner is……….

Dispatcher: 9-1-1 Caller: Yeah, I’m having trouble breathing. I’m all out of breath. Darn….I think I’m going to pass out. Dispatcher: Sir, where are you calling from? Caller: I’m at a pay phone. North and Foster. Dispatcher: ! Sir, an ambulance is on the way. Are you an asthmatic? Caller: No Dispatcher: What were you doing before you started having trouble breathing? Caller: Running from the Police.


----------



## intinst

*More Points to ponder:*

Why can't women put on mascara with their mouth closed?

Why is it called Alcoholics Anonymous when the first thing you do is stand up and say, 'My name is Peter and I am an alcoholic'?

Why are they called stairs inside but steps outside?

Why is there a light in the fridge and not in the freezer?

Why does mineral water that 'has trickled through mountains for centuries have a 'use by' date?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp no one would eat?

Is French kissing in France just called kissing?

What do people in China call their good quality plates?

Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time, but don't point to their crotch when they ask where the bathroom is?

What do you call male ballerinas?

Why is a person that handles your money called a 'Broker'?

If quizzes are quizzical, what are tests?

Why is it that when someone tells you that there are over a billion stars in the universe, you believe them, but if they tell you there is wet paint somewhere, you have to touch it to make sure.


----------



## intinst

Knowledge is knowing a tomato is a fruit; 
Wisdom is not putting it in a fruit salad.


----------



## intinst

Brought to you by Peter Kay:
When I was a kid I used to pray every night for a new bike. 
Then I realized that the Lord doesn't work that way, 
so I stole one and asked him to forgive me.


----------



## intinst

Some guy bought a new refrigerator for his house. To get rid of his old fridge, 
he put it in his front yard and hung a sign on it saying:

“Free to good home. You want it, you take it.”

For three days the fridge sat there without even one person looking twice at it. 
He eventually decided that people were too un-trusting of this deal.

It looked too good to be true, so he changed the sign to read:

“Fridge for sale $50.”

The next day someone stole it!


----------



## intinst

My Mother taught me

1. My mother taught me TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE. "If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning."

2. My mother taught me RELIGION. "You better pray that will come out of the carpet."

3. My mother taught me about TIME TRAVEL. "If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!"

4. My mother taught me LOGIC. " Because I said so, that's why."

5. My mother taught me MORE LOGIC. "If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."

6. My mother taught me FORESIGHT. "Make sure you wear clean underwear,! in case you're in an accident."

7. My mother taught me IRONY. "Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."

8. My mother taught me about the science of OSMOSIS. "Shut your mouth and eat your supper."

9. My mother taught me about CONTORTIONISM. "Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"

10. My mother taught me about STAMINA. "You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone."

11. My mother taught me about WEATHER. "This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."

12. My mother taught me about HYPOCRISY. "If I told you once, I've told you a million times. Don't exaggerate!"

13. My mother taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE. "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out."

14. My mother taught me about BEHAVIOR MODIFICATION. "Stop acting like your father!"

15. My mother taught me about ENVY. "There are millions of less fortunate children in this world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."

16. My mother taught me about ANTICIPATION. "Just wait until we get home."

17. My mother taught me about RECEIVING. "You are going to get it when you get home!"

18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE. "If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are going to get stuck that way."

19. My mother taught me ESP. "Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"

20. My mother taught me HUMOR. "When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."

21. My mother taught me HOW TO BECOME AN ADULT. "If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."

22. My mother taught me GENETICS. "You're just like your father."

23. My mother taught me about my ROOTS. "Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were born in a barn?"

24. My mother taught me WISDOM. "When you get to be my age, you'll understand."

25. And my favorite: My mother taught me about JUSTICE. "One day! you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst:

Thank you for the Snake Alerts!!  I love reading this thread and enjoy all of the great pictures and stories (except the snakes).  You do an amazing job of finding the funniest items to post.  Brenda


----------



## intinst

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Intinst:
> 
> Thank you for the Snake Alerts!! I love reading this thread and enjoy all of the great pictures and stories (except the snakes). You do an amazing job of finding the funniest items to post. Brenda


Thank you, I do try.


----------



## intinst

*fast thinking old man*

The old farmer had a large pond in the back, fixed up nicely with picnic tables, a barbecue pit, 
horseshoe courts, and some apple and peach trees. The pond was properly shaped and 
fixed up for swimming when it was built.

One evening, the old guy decided to go down to the pond and look it over. 
He hadn't been there for a while. He grabbed a five gallon bucket to bring back some fruit.

As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. 
As he came closer, he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny dipping in his pond. 
As he approached, he made the women aware of his presence.

At once, they all went to the deep end.

One of the women shouted to him, "We're not coming out until you leave."

The old man frowned, "I did not come down here to watch you young ladies 
swim naked, or to make you get out of the pond naked."

Holding up the bucket, he said, "I'm here to feed the alligator."

Moral: Old men can still think fast!


----------



## intinst

*Signs:*

In a Podiatrist's office: "Time wounds all heels."

Sign on the back ofr Septic Tank Truck: "Caution - This Truck is full of Political Promises"

On a Plumber's truck: "We repair what your husband fixed."

On another Plumber's truck: "Don't sleep with a drip. Call your plumber."

In a Non-smoking Area: "If we see smoke, we will assume you are on fire & take appropriate action."

At an Optometrist's Office: "If you don't see what you're looking for, you've come to the right place."

On a Fence: "Salesmen welcome! Dog food is expensive!"

Outside a Car Exhaust Store: "No appointment necessary. We hear you coming."

In the front yard of a Funeral Home: "Drive carefully. We'll wait."

And don't forget the sign at a RADIATOR SHOP: "Best place in town to take a leak."


----------



## intinst

why is lemonade made with artificial flavoring but dish soap is made with real lemons?

why does sunlight lighten your hair but darken your skin?

why is the third hand on a watch called the second hand?

why is the word dictionary in the dictionary?

why is a school called "halls of learning" but we study in a classroom?

why is it that rain drops but snow falls?

why is a boxing ring square?


----------



## intinst

*Hospital Patient*

A sweet old lady telephoned St. Joseph's Hospital. She timidly asked, "Is it possible to speak to 
someone who can tell me how a patient is doing?" The operator said, 
"I can, what's the name and room number?"

The old laday in her weak voice said, "Norma Findlay, Room 302."

The operator replied, "Let me place you on hold while I check with her nurse."

After a few minutes the operator returned to the phone and said, "Oh, I have good news, her 
nurse just told me that Norma is doing very well. Her blood pressure is fine; her blood work just 
came back as normal and her physician, Dr. Cohen, has scheduled her to be discharged on Tuesday."

The old lady said, "Thank you. That's wonderful! I was so worried! God bless you!"

The operator replied, "You're more than welcome. Is Norma your daughter?"

The old lady said, "No, I'm Norma Findlay in 302. No one tells me anything."


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

<smack>


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The loud whirling noise you hear is George spinning in his grave


----------



## intinst

Hey Bud, Whatcha doin' over there?


----------



## intinst

May be spending too much time at the computer


----------



## intinst

Just doin' his part to clean up the beer spill!


----------



## intinst

Uhmm...


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't leave the infant alone with that girl, no way!


----------



## intinst

Very early GPS, with more accuracy than newer models.







.


----------



## intinst

You'd be surprised...


----------



## intinst

Vampire cat?


----------



## intinst

Darth Pug


----------



## intinst

Or print signs!


----------



## intinst

Looks like it will be a while to he grows into that suit.


----------



## intinst

Faith an' Begorrah, that's a fine lookin' Irish dog!


----------



## intinst

Otherwise known as knives and forks


----------



## intinst

Crazy Whsikers


----------



## intinst

Can I bite it now? Now?.....................How about Now?


----------



## lynninva

Intinst must be busy at work today, so I will add a place-holder in his honor:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'd hate to say what the "best" Bugs Bunny cartoon is, but this is clearly one of the best. You know you want seven and a half minutes of laughs, click on it!!!!


----------



## intinst

I would bet this didn't score to hig a grade


----------



## intinst

Otherwise known as a plastic bag over your head.


----------



## intinst

HALO owned by a dog. (yea, dachshund!)


----------



## intinst

If we have reached the point that this type of 
door needs that instruction, we are heading down 
fast and the speed is increasing.


----------



## intinst

Wonder where you would live to want this on your door.


----------



## intinst

Lookin' good!


----------



## intinst

Where'd that water come from?


----------



## intinst

Looks a little drafty


----------



## intinst

About $5.40 if you want to take a chance


----------



## intinst

Ever do this with your laptop?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't sound good


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Uhmm...


I think this is exactly what is wrong with the world today. A lack of basic understanding.


----------



## intinst

Something to remember


----------



## intinst

Mickey-Tron!


----------



## intinst

Happy Valley?


----------



## intinst

Quite the fashion statement, especially if it slips a bit or your right arm swings when you walk. Lovely shoes, by the way, and the hair!


----------



## intinst

How did she accomplish that?


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately


----------



## intinst

Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## intinst

Cats always pretend that they didn't do it.


----------



## intinst

Nothing like a good soak in the hot tub after a hard day.


----------



## intinst

Oh, it's you, it's really you.


----------



## intinst

Help! (Really, who would have a lid like this?)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

At least he didn't have to go to jail


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> At least he didn't have to go to jail


Store manager had to have been male. A female would have been more likely to prosecute.


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Wonder where you would live to want this on your door.


My guess is that the current owners did not know the history of the house when they purchased it.


----------



## intinst

Slurp!


----------



## intinst

I swear I saw it move!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Strong steady hands


----------



## mcblanchfield




----------



## intinst

Blackmail material


----------



## intinst

Might need to change the name for universal appeal. (Unless that is the secret ingredient!  )


----------



## intinst

Think I'd hide, too.


----------



## intinst

Thought so.


----------



## intinst

Mr. Kittywinkens


----------



## intinst

Dance, dance, dance!


----------



## intinst

Probably what is heading to Arkansas, with my luck


----------



## intinst

The Supremes?


----------



## intinst

China, you`re doing it wrong. Leave the destruction to us destructive Americans.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Strong steady hands


I suspect the builder built a humped platform of stones UNDER the arch, and built it on top of them before removing the platform. Still a pretty neat accomplishment, I've never done anything like that! (Not strong enough and not bored enough!)


----------



## Susan in VA

The Hooded Claw said:


> I suspect the builder built a humped platform of stones UNDER the arch, and built it on top of them before removing the platform. Still a pretty neat accomplishment, I've never done anything like that! (Not strong enough and not bored enough!)


The Romans built a bunch of 'em somehow.... no mortar, either.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Segovia_Aqueduct.JPG

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduct_of_Segovia


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> The Romans built a bunch of 'em somehow.... no mortar, either.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Segovia_Aqueduct.JPG
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aqueduct_of_Segovia


Hey! I was about to say that!


----------



## Susan in VA

Ya snooze, ya lose!  Or...  Great Minds Think Alike!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Who's on first? Yep, you've seen it before, but it is still hilarious!!


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Who's on first? Yep, you've seen it before, but it is still hilarious!!


That is one of the all time classics! it will still be being funny long agter we are gone!


----------



## intinst

The good news is that your new office has a bathroom...The bad news is that it IS the bathroom.


----------



## intinst

Definitely a wide load.


----------



## intinst

Here's another:


----------



## intinst

Newspaper dress


----------



## intinst

Serve your self ice cream


----------



## intinst

This is a go any(almost)where machine!


----------



## intinst

Frog in a tree


----------



## intinst

Frog face in a room


----------



## intinst

Nice winter scene.


----------



## Snafuu

mcblanchfield said:


>


O

M

G

That's HILARIOUS!


----------



## Snafuu

I think I'm going to start dominating this thread with my Lolcat nonesense...


----------



## Snafuu




----------



## Snafuu




----------



## Snafuu

Ahh! Help me... I can't stop posting!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Snafuu said:


> I think I'm going to start dominating this thread with my Lolcat nonesense...


I thought we already won that war! I haven't seen any clowns around here in ages!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Monty Python's Parrot Sketch






Another classic!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The parrot sketch is a classic. . . .but in our house the Penguin sketch is a favorite. In fact. .. . we have a penguin on the telly even now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> In fact. .. . we have a penguin on the telly even now.





Spoiler



Mind that your Kindle is on the other side of the room when it explodes!


----------



## intinst

Walkin' on sunshine...


----------



## intinst

Honey, great job clearing, but that's not my car.


----------



## intinst

Or a rabbit


----------



## intinst

Delete?


----------



## intinst

They not only look good, you can use them to escape when trapped in a car!


----------



## intinst

This weather's not fit for man nor beast!
Hey bud! Got any more of that hot coffee?


----------



## intinst

You want a muffin? Or nuffin'?


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't be happy either if that had a hold on me.


----------



## intinst

Offspring of the Rabbit of Caerbannog?


----------



## intinst

You have been warned.


----------



## intinst

Buying one of those shirts must change your life.


----------



## intinst

nice makeup face paint!


----------



## intinst

Works cheap, too!


----------



## intinst

You'd have to really work to get that in there


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A scene from Yemen. A shop specializing in _Jambiyahs_, a short, curved dagger primarily for show rather than cutting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Terrorist attack?! Nope, it is a wedding celebration, again in Yemen. Note the plentiful _sambiyahs_ (check the previous picture if you missed what those are).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Medina (old city) in Sanaa, capital of Yemen. I especially like the satellite dish at left! The way they ran the electric (or phone?) cables is also interesting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For you and me, camels are big ugly stinky disgusting creatures that bite and spit. For the cognoscenti, they are lovable critters!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've seen all sorts of television news reports talking about how snowed-in Great Britain is, but this satellite photo brought things home more than any video of stranded cars!!!!


----------



## intinst

Love is blind


----------



## intinst

Good use of space


----------



## intinst

This explains a lot through the years!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I said, "park it *by* the water"


----------



## intinst

Interesting Billboard


----------



## intinst

Nice pair cake!


----------



## intinst

Unusual car finish


----------



## intinst

Taking his best buddy with him


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Taking his best buddy with him


Interestingly enough, I know exactly where that photo was taken.


----------



## intinst

Did you see the guy with the dog?


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> This explains a lot through the years!


that's awesome.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Did you see the guy with the dog?


no, but I think I know the guy sticking his tongue out.


----------



## intinst

Breathe,


Spoiler



damnit


! You will not die--nots on my watchez!


----------



## intinst

The force is strong with this one!


----------



## intinst

And while we are thinking star wars, how about this stroller?


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst

Now how many times do you suppose that this sign has been right,
and there were nude sunbathers eating waffles?


----------



## intinst

Nice rack! Holds a full case! What where you expecting?


----------



## intinst

No! No! Please, Not That!


----------



## intinst

His shop on wheels


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Everyone wants one!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

loca said:


> that's awesome.


So when are they going to finish making the wireless modems? Mine just went bonkers... again!!!!



intinst said:


> This explains a lot through the years!


----------



## intinst

Who's the boss here?


----------



## intinst

Cat vs Roomba II


----------



## intinst

Fun with Food:


----------



## intinst

Fun with food II:


----------



## intinst

Fun with Food III


----------



## intinst

Great Hot Air Balloons!


----------



## intinst

Great Hot Air Balloons! II:


----------



## intinst

Great Hot Air Balloons! III:


----------



## intinst

Guess no one want to be the first to try to "tag" the Kung Fu school!


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Especially You!


----------



## intinst

I do not have any idea what this picture is about, but I do hope he is able to get help for his problem.


----------



## intinst

No pretense of using the garage for vehicles at this house.


----------



## intinst

Ins't tihs geart!


----------



## intinst

Pays to know the route before trying to drive it.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

We will discuss how many bags of catnip it is worth.


----------



## intinst

Notice that the Darwin awards go to men most of the time?


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, I think I hear my mother calling me.


----------



## intinst

Obviously a newlywed.


----------



## intinst

Undivided attention


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't be surprised to see it at my house


----------



## intinst

OK, ready now.


----------



## intinst

And he looks hungry...


----------



## intinst

Actually, he just isn't going to give up the chair.


----------



## intinst

Now, where's that cat that likes to catch lizards?


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

A very interesting Japanese street performer. Ever see someone play a 
trumpet and accompany themselves on a electric piano before?


----------



## pomlover2586

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Ins't tihs geart!


Should post this in the Book Bazaar so those writers won't stress so much about spellcheck!


----------



## intinst

Mr. ET


----------



## intinst

Looking for that special card for your Husbanb?


----------



## intinst

I think the dog is a little intimidated, may not make a bird dog.


----------



## intinst

Hare Hair


----------



## intinst

Now those are some serious gamers


----------



## intinst

Lovely can holder(s)


----------



## intinst

Broken headlight? No worries:


----------



## intinst

Big fish


----------



## intinst

Nice hair hand style


----------



## intinst

What did you do with your od Christmas tree?


----------



## lynninva

intinst said:


> Ins't tihs geart!


OK, this one has been bothering me. I could not figure out the second word in the title. After I did, I copied it to an Excel file & rearranged the letters. I think it is spelled incorrectly, which I guess proves the point of the article. Or maybe it is just me? (work is really crazy right now)

This is what I came up with:

PAOMNNEHAL	mixed up
PHENOMANAL	rearranged
PHENOMENAL	correct


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Clown shoes!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hey, Beyonce, can you show us how those clown shoes look?










Cool, thanks!


----------



## intinst

Honey bear is watchig you and he doesn't look happy!


----------



## intinst

Pimp my Dump Truck?


----------



## intinst

I guess in this economy, you do what you have to do to bring in customers


----------



## intinst

Programer getting an early start


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look safe to me!


----------



## intinst

Froggy slippers


----------



## intinst

We're gonna have a bit of trouble gettin' that one out.


----------



## intinst

Cat does not understand the concept of "Gravity."


----------



## intinst

Quite the rainbow


----------



## intinst

Up, Up and Away!


----------



## intinst

Synchronized truck dumping?


----------



## intinst

Hey pal, you look a little cold.


----------



## intinst

Just put that stuff down anywhere.


----------



## intinst

Hey, Mabel! run over there and see what that sign we passed says.
I hope we didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst

Winter Wonderland


----------



## intinst

Those big kids are wearing hard hats.


----------



## intinst

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## intinst

God's cat?


----------



## intinst

Boy, you really have to get here early to get a good spot.


----------



## intinst

Need a lift? (very bad pun)


----------



## intinst

N-ice Guys Recover Sunken Pickup Trucks From Frozen Waters








If you've ever watched the TV show Ice Road Truckers, then you know that driving a big rig over frozen lakes and rivers is risky business. But it's not just heavy semis that can fall through thin ice. Each winter, in Minnesota, pickup trucks and smaller vehicles have to be salvaged from chilly waters.








Jeff Bosek, the owner of Divers Clubhouse in Alexandria, Minn. operates an underwater recovery service that specializes in cold-water vehicle rescues. This year, Bosek has already salvaged two pickups: a 2006 Ford F-150 and a 1988 Chevrolet C/K 2500 with a snow plow.








How does Bosek do it? Very carefully and very slowly, so as not to damage the vehicle already in the water or put other people and property in jeopardy. It also requires specialized equipment. Recovering the Ford and Chevy pickups took a 16,500-pound winch, a 9,000-pound winch, chainsaws, ice diving gear and lifting bags.








Recovery can also require underwater dives depending on the complexity of the sunken situation. The F-150 needed an initial fifteen-minute dive to assess the truck - which was still attached to a portable fishing house it was towing - plus several five-minute dives as the operation progressed. A day later, Bosek returned to help clean up the site up at the bottom of the lake. He dove to recover an auger and a pail of fish that had fallen out of the F-150.
That's a lot of work but Bosek's price to recover sunken vehicles is reasonable given the harsh conditions.

"A recovery can cost anywhere from $1,500 to $2,500," Bosek told PickupTrucks.com. "I have all the equipment but I also have to sleep at night. I just want to help people get their truck back."

Bosek said that if a truck is taken out of a lake and dried out in less than seven days, there's a chance it will still work and the electrical system won't be damaged.


----------



## intinst

"To Infinity and Beyond!"


----------



## intinst

GOOOOOAAAAAALLLL!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Office Chair Olympics


----------



## intinst

Snow cat


----------



## intinst

Not your every day 4-Wheeler


----------



## intinst

SPLASH!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Now that's a wipeout!


----------



## intinst

Balancing act


----------



## intinst

I believe this is what is known as a deserted isle.


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> Not your every day 4-Wheeler


I love that car.


----------



## intinst

Does your pizza delivery guy drive an Aston Martin?


----------



## intinst

Remember the "Flying Nun?"


----------



## intinst

Sigh, mine are always on the floor, never any place interesting.


----------



## intinst

Camouflage


----------



## intinst

Shhhhh!


----------



## intinst

The Rodney Dangerfield of signs.


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green


----------



## intinst

Wait one more week, they'll pay you to take one then.


----------



## intinst

Being a monkey isn't always just eating bananas and swinging through the trees.
The dark side of primate life as told by Keith Richards Bongo.


----------



## intinst

You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din.


----------



## intinst

Do lot of people order their cheeseburger without cheese? 
Wouldn't that make it just a hamburger?


----------



## intinst

It's all up to you.


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh!


----------



## intinst

Happy Toes


----------



## intinst

For all you Disney fans out there! I present...Disney Zombies!


----------



## intinst

Get...Off...Me...Now!


----------



## intinst

A very mellow person


----------



## intinst

Probably a photoshop, but I guess I have a dirty mind anyway.


----------



## intinst

Always wait till the life raft is out side of the aircraft to begin inflation.


----------



## intinst

Same place all the rest of it came from.


----------



## intinst

You see the size of that head!?!


----------



## intinst

The Phantom Pizza Stealer Strikes again.


----------



## intinst

You might be a ******* if this is your type of present.


----------



## intinst

Now.


----------



## intinst

Didn't want to "present " this to anyone in the Birthday thread, 
but it was too good not to put somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Good Advice!


----------



## intinst

Bare midriff and legs help, too


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem as much of a challenge.


----------



## intinst

Mug shot tee shirts


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Keep the cat away from your computer or this could happen to your bank account


----------



## intinst

South of the Border Jedi?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just wanted something other than soda


----------



## telracs

Yes, it's that magical time of year again when the Darwin Awards are bestowed, honoring the least evolved among us.

Here is the glorious winner:

1. When his 38 caliber revolver failed to fire at his intended victim during a hold-up in Long Beach, California would-be robber James Elliot did something that can only inspire wonder. He peered down the barrel and tried the trigger again. This time it worked.

And now, the honorable mentions:

2. The chef at a hotel in Switzerland lost a finger in a meat cutting machine and after a little shopping around, submitted a claim to his insurance company. The company expecting negligence sent out one of its men to have a look for himself.. He tried the machine and he also lost a finger. The chef's claim was approved.

3. A man who shoveled snow for an hour to clear a space for his car during a blizzard in Chicago returned with his vehicle to find a woman had taken the space. Understandably, he shot her.

4. After stopping for drinks at an illegal bar, a Zimbabwean bus driver found that the 20 mental patients he was supposed to be transporting from Harare to Bulawayo had escaped. Not wanting to admit his incompetence, the driver went to a nearby bus stop and offered everyone waiting there a free ride. He then delivered the passengers to the mental hospital, telling the staff that the patients were very excitable and prone to bizarre fantasies. The deception wasn't discovered for 3 days.

5. An American teenager was in the hospital recovering from serious head wounds received from an oncoming train. When asked how he received the injuries, the lad told police that he was simply trying to see how close he could get his head to a moving train before he was hit.

6. A man walked into a Louisiana Circle-K, put a $20 bill on the counter, and asked for change. When the clerk opened the cash drawer, the man pulled a gun and asked for all the cash in the register, which the clerk promptly provided. The man took the cash from the clerk and fled, leaving the $20 bill on the counter. The total amount of cash he got from the drawer.... $15. [If someone points a gun at you and gives you money, is a crime committed?]

7. Seems an Arkansas guy wanted some beer pretty badly. He decided that he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some booze, and run. So he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head at the window. The cinder block bounced back and hit the would-be thief on the head, knocking him unconscious. The liquor store window was made of Plexiglas. The whole event was caught on videotape.

8. As a female shopper exited a New York convenience store, a man grabbed her purse and ran. The clerk called 911 immediately, and the woman was able to give them a detailed description of the snatcher. Within minutes, the police apprehended the snatcher. They put him in the car and drove back to the store. The thief was then taken out of the car and told to stand there for a positive ID. To which he replied, "Yes, officer, that's her. That's the lady I stole the purse from."

9. The Ann Arbor News crime column reported that a man walked into a Burger King in Yipsilanti, Michigan at 5 A.M., flashed a gun, and demanded cash. The clerk turned him down because he said he couldn't open the cash register without a food order. When the man ordered onion rings, the clerk said they weren't available for breakfast. The man, frustrated, walked away. [*A 5-STAR STUPIDITY AWARD WINNER]

10. When a man attempted to siphon gasoline from a motor home parked on a Seattle street, he got much more than he bargained for. Police arrived at the scene to find a very sick man curled up next to a motor home near spilled sewage. A police spokesman said that the man admitted to trying to steal gasoline, but he plugged his siphon hose into the motor home's sewage tank by mistake. The owner of the vehicle declined to press charges saying that it was the best laugh he'd ever had.

In the interest of bettering mankind, please share these with friends and family....unless of course one of these individuals by chance is a distant relative or long lost friend. In that case, be glad they are distant and hope they remain lost.

*** Remember.... They walk among us!!! 
*** And They Drive Vehicles !!! 
*** And They Vote !!! 
*** And They Breed !!!


----------



## BTackitt

Since I don't know how to embed a youtube vidoe, I thought I would just link this.. 
The Tokens: Wemoweh 
as performed by Hippo & Dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJwgP44Ap9E&feature=related


----------



## Susan in VA

lynninva said:


> OK, this one has been bothering me. I could not figure out the second word in the title. After I did, I copied it to an Excel file & rearranged the letters. I think it is spelled incorrectly, which I guess proves the point of the article. Or maybe it is just me? (work is really crazy right now)
> 
> This is what I came up with:
> 
> PAOMNNEHAL	mixed up
> PHENOMANAL	rearranged
> PHENOMENAL	correct


We must be twins. That's the kind of thing I would do, and people look at me strangely.


----------



## Susan in VA

BTackitt said:


> Since I don't know how to embed a youtube vidoe, I thought I would just link this..
> The Tokens: Wemoweh
> as performed by Hippo & Dog
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJwgP44Ap9E&feature=related


Just what I needed today! 


Spoiler



Though I kept waiting for the hippo to boot the dog offstage...



A scary moment from this morning: I was at the gas station and a car pulled in behind me with plates that said IM OCD. My first thought was, _No you're not, because a truly obsessive person would have left off the D.... you need an adjective there, not a noun._ My second thought was, _OMG, I can't believe I even thought that, maybe I should have plates like that... _


----------



## intinst

The photos were taken by Worley, Idaho sometime this winter when we had a big snow dump. 
The engineer on this train said they thought they might get through so he pushed snow 
until it wouldn't push anymore.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just another typical day


----------



## intinst

I've never seen a curved escalator before.


----------



## intinst

Anybody hungry?


----------



## intinst

I saw what you did...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Coming to a store near you...


----------



## intinst

Hey, That's my bed!


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

Yeah,"if."


----------



## intinst

Unless you want them scrambled, along with us and everything else


----------



## intinst

Is it to save your head or the computer?


----------



## intinst

click


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Well, that takes the fun out of the ride home.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ghandi Cat Is At Peace With All Negative Forces. Cat chooses passive-aggressive 
method of dealing with dogs. Seems to work


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

sad, but true


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm just not sure where to start with this one ...


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

This is why I don't have children


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


>


hmm... is this the white rabbit brigade from the recent syfy version of Alice?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sea Slug Surprise!!!! Half plant, half animal! (reallyl)










news article here:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34824610/ns/technology_and_science-science/


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

Again, reasons not to have children


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Susan in VA said:


> Just what I needed today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Though I kept waiting for the hippo to boot the dog offstage...
> 
> 
> 
> A scary moment from this morning: I was at the gas station and a car pulled in behind me with plates that said IM OCD. My first thought was, _No you're not, because a truly obsessive person would have left off the D.... you need an adjective there, not a noun._ My second thought was, _OMG, I can't believe I even thought that, maybe I should have plates like that... _


OK... Susan, I gotta say that thought actually came to mind before I read the last part of your post!


----------



## sjc

Yay!!  I'm back...computer fixed AND I now also have Windows 7 and LOVE it.  Boy I missed a lot!!  I'll be playing catch up for a bit.  Some GREAT posts on this thread (as usual).


----------



## Susan in VA

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OK... Susan, I gotta say that thought actually came to mind before I read the last part of your post!


<sigh>


----------



## telracs

Okay, this cartoon is a cure for what ails a few of us....


----------



## Susan in VA

Do they have a Godiva patch just for you?


----------



## telracs

Susan in VA said:


> Do they have a Godiva patch just for you?


No, because I can get Godiva whenever I want. The girl scout cookie patch is for when we can't get the real thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> No, because I can get Godiva whenever I want. The girl scout cookie patch is for when we can't get the real thing.


I need a Heath Bar patch. though as you say, I can get them whenever I want!


----------



## kevindorsey

Susan in VA said:


> Do they have a Godiva patch just for you?


s

Sounds better than cigarette patch


----------



## intinst

For the real chocolate lover


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That'll be hard to explain.


----------



## intinst

I tried but I keep getting an error message.


----------



## intinst

That would be something to see.


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

Better try again


----------



## intinst

Well, I guess that's the end of it, but part of life.


----------



## intinst

And you think you have a bad job.


----------



## intinst

Always make sure everyone understands the situation.


----------



## intinst

Again, people are strange.


----------



## Dana

How to tell if mom likes you best.........


----------



## intinst

Bra ball (Wonder who did it and how this many were accumulated?)


----------



## intinst

Thinking person's mittens?


----------



## intinst

Old computer ads


----------



## intinst

Old computer ads II


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Old computer ads


For anyone who doesn't recognize him, that's writer Isaac Asimov in the Radio Shack color computer ad....


----------



## sjc

*ELVIRA:* any marketing...promo...merchandise: My neighbor has exclusive rights. He owns the company she has signed on with. (Though, these days...she can't still be THAT marketable...can she?)

I should say "former" neighbor...his business expanded so much that he up-sized his home...and moved a few miles up the road. I heard his house has a built in pool INSIDE...so he's doing something right!!! More power to him. He started out in a tenement apartment when a brainstorm struck: He got some merchandise, printed a brochure, rented a warehouse...went international...now OWNS the warehouse and drives a Hummer. Life is good. Good for him...nice guy, sweetheart of a wife, 5 kids. A great idea, a lot of work...it can pay off.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

To be a model, you have to be tall, graceful, 
coordinated and it helps if you are a good swimmer.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The best thing about that is the guy behind her doesn't even notice. . . . . ..


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> The best thing about that is the guy behind her doesn't even notice. . . . . ..


If this wasn't staged beforehand, the guy who had the video camera passed up BIG BUCKS he could have got from this woman to destroy the file/tape. Looks like she hooked her left foot on the edge before falling in, that would have been painful and scary!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


>


My BFF and I actually have this pact!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My BFF and I actually have this pact!


After a computer crash about six months ago, I gave my disabled computer to my computer guru (who is also probably my best friend) to try to resuscitate. he did a brilliant job, and I didn't lose anything to speak of, but when giving my computer back, he volunteered that if he was asked by my mother and stepfather to help move and set up the computer for them (they are the ones who would probably get my computer if something happened to me) he would scrub my bookmarks, history, and any files not having to do with them. I meant to go through and find what it was that sparked him to make that offer, but never have done it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of old computer advertisements, here is a wonderful deal to get a FREE COMPUTER when you buy a Renault....With an awesome 48K of RAM!!!!!










Only twenty-five years ago this was presumably a great deal!


----------



## intinst

*What the? Explanation!*


----------



## intinst

How to come up with the idea for a movie:


----------



## intinst

*To my friends here at KindleBoards:*


----------



## intinst

Gil's got problems


----------



## intinst

The way many people approach life:


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth


----------



## intinst

Looks like a largemouth bass


----------



## intinst

Old joke


----------



## intinst

Very different vehicles:


----------



## intinst

Very different vehicles II:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Fred had a little too much catnip...


----------



## intinst

Might as well get it over with.


----------



## intinst

So, just don't breath while you are in there?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I thought with all the other dirigible postd some one might like this one.
Be sure and notice the men working at the top of the ladders.


----------



## intinst

And while we are on the subject of aircraft,Here is one of my favorites!
(Can you tell I'm a mechanic, not an engineer or Pilot?  )


----------



## intinst

Home made snow plow


----------



## intinst

Bet he (or she) was glad they were wearing a full face helmet.


----------



## intinst

Unusual cloud pattern around a mountain


----------



## intinst

Never without his pipe,


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> I thought with all the other dirigible postd some one might like this one.
> Be sure and notice the men working at the top of the ladders.


Wow, that is a great shot, and one I hadn't seen before!!!!


----------



## intinst

Planing


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just for the Doctor Who fans:


----------



## Geoffrey

More reasons not to have kids


----------



## Geoffrey

This is just wrong ....


----------



## LindaW

Geoffrey said:


> This is just wrong ....


I have seen it all.......


----------



## cheerio

Geoffrey said:


> This is just wrong ....


lol


----------



## kevindorsey

Geoffrey said:


> This is just wrong ....


LMAO, that's just bizarre.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Publicity drawing for "The Muppets Take Gallifrey"


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Yes, Virginia, there is a van de Graaf generator.....


----------



## intinst

Boogie Bear


----------



## intinst

Marine Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## intinst

Likes Pringles


----------



## intinst

Off to a bad start?


----------



## intinst

Does this house remind you of a Disney duck?


----------



## intinst

At least they have each other. (and they could make a shelter from those pants!)


----------



## intinst

Up in the sky! Is it a bird? Is it a plane? It's...


----------



## intinst

Someone is very unhappy about their mother's insistence that they go to cheerleader camp


----------



## Susan in VA

Cheerleader camp... _that_ would be hell on earth for me.


----------



## intinst

If you can't stop them,distract them


----------



## intinst

Huh, Why?


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## sjc

That teenager post:  Sounds like someone has a spycam in my house!!


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## vwkitten

I want a cube like that!!!  I'm already trying to figure out where to make one in my house... neat.


----------



## Susan in VA

*BABY ELLA IS HERE! *


----------



## intinst

Row Faster!


----------



## intinst

Nothing like a little airplane fuel, oil and debris to make going to the beach better experience.


----------



## intinst

Take over the neighborhood with your own mini-tank







!


----------



## intinst

When do you say,"No thanks,I'll wait for the next train?"


----------



## intinst

Bull photo bomber


----------



## intinst

"?"


----------



## intinst

For all of you who think skiing behind a truck is exciting....


----------



## intinst

Chalk art


----------



## intinst

Girl Scouts has certainly changed since my sisters were members.


----------



## intinst

Poor Darth, now just an object of ridicule.


----------



## intinst

Likes Pooh


----------



## intinst

Tweety is not aging well


----------



## intinst

Good parenting?


----------



## intinst

Going to rob a pet store?


----------



## intinst

Sushi, becoming more popular all over the globe


----------



## intinst

The sounds in this video are ACTUAL sounds from the Jeep. Everyone began rehearsing their parts 2 weeks before we shot the video. It took us 7 hours of filming to get a solid take. Enjoy! © 2009 J... 
Teens Use Their Jeep As A Techno Instrument. This is probably the most literal steampunk techno ever...


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Going to rob a pet store?


i would be pissed


----------



## intinst

Guys, If You Want To Do Well With The Ladies ...you really do need some mode of transportation, as this picture fully demonstrates


----------



## intinst

More Proof Twilight Is Ruining Our Culture?. 
When respected publishing houses pull blatant shenanigans like this...


----------



## intinst

Can`t Wait For Summer To Get Here. If it`s freezing where you are, just remember: Only 5 more months until the first official day of summer.


----------



## intinst

Haute Couture and furniture design all rolled into one


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Can`t Wait For Summer To Get Here. If it`s freezing where you are, just remember: Only 5 more months until the first official day of summer.


right around the corner


----------



## intinst

The instructions seem simple enough, but something about this bothers me...


----------



## loca

Dehydrated Water, hum...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Dehydrated water is okay, what is truly awful is FLAMMABLE water!

http://cbs4denver.com/local/fort.lupton.water.2.963978.html

There actually used to be a Muppets sketch about that.

And here's the video:






Stick with it till about 24 seconds to see a demonstration with a match.


----------



## loca

The Hooded Claw said:


> Dehydrated water is okay, what is truly awful is FLAMMABLE water!
> 
> http://cbs4denver.com/local/fort.lupton.water.2.963978.html
> 
> There actually used to be a Muppets sketch about that.
> 
> And here's the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick with it till about 24 seconds to see a demonstration with a match.


Waater is a fire hazard! Now I've seen it all!


----------



## sjc

I love the pic of those children giggling in the red jeep rider toy...so cute!!!  I can't remember the last time I really had a good "BELLY-LAUGH" you know that deep laugh from deep within; when your sides ache.


----------



## intinst

Great snow sculpture


----------



## intinst

The Scream









edit. Suggested by Ann


----------



## intinst




----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> scared electrical box


or. . ._The Scream_


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> or. . ._The Scream_


Yours is better


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's the 'mouth'. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

For some reason, Loonlover wanted this in here, I don't understand...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Loonlover is wise. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

On a roll, just not a good one.


----------



## intinst

Expensive car to not pay more attention while driveing


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> For some reason, Loonlover wanted this in here, I don't understand...


Don't believe him - I had never seen this until he posted it.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> For some reason, Loonlover wanted this in here, I don't understand...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Literally... LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> The sounds in this video are ACTUAL sounds from the Jeep. Everyone began rehearsing their parts 2 weeks before we shot the video. It took us 7 hours of filming to get a solid take. Enjoy! © 2009 J...
> Teens Use Their Jeep As A Techno Instrument. This is probably the most literal steampunk techno ever...


OK... I gotta say I LOVED this one... I drive a Jeep Commander... have always LOVED JEEP since the 70s Waggoneers... my DH wants to retore one of those for me.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Chalk art


AMAZING! My DD loved this!


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> For some reason, Loonlover wanted this in here, I don't understand...


Actually, this prayer is probably because she did pray for strength once and the Lord in his almighty wisdom (read sense of humor) decided to give her many many chances to learn it. Just do yourself a favor, don't pray for patience... I did that once... I've had so many opportunities to learn patience since then that I'm applying for sainthood.... like when my husband tells me he's sorry for the 15 billionth time for not noticing that the trash can has been full for three days, or my daughter starts one of her repeating games where she says the same word over and over until people scream at her, or when... no, I'll stop... but you get my drift...


----------



## intinst

Of course I'm good, look how I did on my van.


----------



## intinst

Amazing how often it would work that way


----------



## intinst

Shame on you, this is a family forum.


----------



## intinst

And the curling iron just a little...


----------



## intinst

The doctor mentioned AD something or other 
but I don't think he knows what he's talking ab... 
There goes another one!


----------



## intinst

Why doesn't it work?
It has to work!


----------



## intinst

Looks like an old system...


----------



## intinst

Or the day after


----------



## intinst

No more chili for you!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hai!


----------



## intinst

Close encounter of the very em-bare-


Spoiler



ass


-ing kind


----------



## intinst

a different set up


----------



## intinst

I was too tired to work out anyway


----------



## intinst

Hey, a covered trike!


----------



## intinst

Just as a public service...


----------



## intinst

Long bridge


----------



## intinst

Slinkys and ferrets don't mix


----------



## intinst

The odd couple


----------



## intinst

I've worried about this


----------



## intinst

Is Mad Max being re-casted?


----------



## intinst

That will wipe out a lot of smiles


----------



## intinst

My, she looks very ...athletic, that's it!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

The unfortunate direction our world seems to be going


----------



## intinst

That's why I drive the truck!


----------



## intinst

Don't want


----------



## intinst

Sometimes the captions just write themselves...


----------



## intinst

Personally, I'm going to be lying on the floor. (or trying to dig a hole)


----------



## intinst

Almost that time of year!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate name, sounds like very small portions


----------



## intinst

Requires a face palm


----------



## intinst

Only the most advanced should try #6


----------



## intinst

Save electricity with this new letter opener!


----------



## intinst

Feel like a cannibal!


----------



## intinst

New hats for Betsy


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sorry, he's mine.


----------



## intinst

Now that is enlightening


----------



## intinst

It doesn't always work


----------



## intinst

Nice card trick


----------



## intinst

Meet a man who makes sweet sweet music...


----------



## intinst

Shhhh. go away...


----------



## intinst

Lotta concentration for just a cannonball dive...


----------



## intinst

Some item need more research before the names are picked.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

You never know who you might be talking to when you call a help desk...


----------



## intinst

Proofreading is important even in small things


----------



## intinst

Plan ahead!


----------



## intinst

Who knew that car washes were so technical?


----------



## intinst

At least they are aware of their value


----------



## intinst

Figures


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

It was either this or the Hindenburg play toy.


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

Say what?


----------



## intinst

Other than that, how did you enjoy the safari ride?


----------



## intinst

Two trip[s? Nah, I think I got it.


----------



## intinst

Does this mean I don't pass driver's ed?


----------



## intinst

Talk about your literal signs...


----------



## intinst

A true professional lets nothing distract his 
attention from the game. Well, almost nothing.


----------



## intinst

Graffiti spelling police


----------



## intinst

The statues seem to be enjoying the view


----------



## intinst

Good football fans, bad spellers


----------



## intinst

Hello, I'd like to sign up for your crash course...


----------



## intinst

If only we had something to break the glass!


----------



## intinst

Oh, really?


----------



## intinst

World's longest tag?


----------



## intinst

Hourly rates?


----------



## intinst

Told you I'd get us there by tee time.


----------



## intinst

More chalk art, this time on a building


----------



## intinst

Real beer taste in a can


----------



## intinst

Corner of Montreal and what?


----------



## intinst

What did they really expect with that sign?


----------



## intinst

Now how many peple do you suppose got hit 
in the head with a tomato in the fifties?


----------



## intinst

Unless you really want to...


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind!


----------



## intinst

One in the bushes is worth two in the street?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a water cooler


----------



## intinst

Great parking job


----------



## intinst

Barbie Foosball table


----------



## intinst

Unless you say pretty please


----------



## intinst

Almost made it


----------



## intinst

Duck tape or Duct tape, you make the call.


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Personally, I'm going to be lying on the floor. (or trying to dig a hole)


Even I'd be tempted to do a little graffiti on *this *sign... a well placed H and a little doodle under the sitting stick-figure... On the other hand, it could be so pristine because people are too afraid of getting shot for messing with the sign.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Barbie Foosball table


Blondes vs. Brunettes?


----------



## intinst

Whoop! Whoop! I'm a Crocodile!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Big trucks!


----------



## intinst

Word


----------



## intinst

Having the time of her life?


----------



## intinst

I'l have another....Beer


----------



## intinst

The grat thing about alternative energy sources 
is that they add no harmful chemicals to the atmosphere.


----------



## intinst

Someone forgot to tell the guy over the sprinkler system


----------



## intinst

Your lucky day!


----------



## intinst

That/s one way to recycle !


----------



## intinst

A little confusing


----------



## intinst

I especially like the small print where it limits you to two cases


----------



## intinst

Insurance agent isn't ever going to believe this one!


----------



## intinst

Late for this year, but now you'll know in time for next.


----------



## vwkitten

Synchronized truck driving -- there's a new sport....



The Hooded Claw said:


> Big trucks!


----------



## intinst

Quiet parking only


----------



## intinst

Ya think?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a traffic jam


----------



## intinst

Bet they're hard to find


----------



## intinst

She'll be hard to sleep with when she gets older


----------



## intinst

Especially the one a few posts back!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## telracs

This is something to think about when negative people are doing their best to rain on your parade.. So remember this story the next time someone who knows nothing and cares less tries to make your life miserable.

A woman was at her hairdresser's getting her hair styled for a trip to Rome with her husband.. She mentioned the trip to the hairdresser, who responded:

" Rome ? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome . So, how are you getting there?"

"We're taking Continental," was the reply. "We got a great rate!"

"Continental?" exclaimed the hairdresser. " That's a terrible airline. Their planes are old, their flight attendants are ugly, and they're always late. So, where are you staying in Rome ?"

"We'll be at this exclusive little place over on Rome's Tiber River called Teste."

"Don't go any further. I know that place. Everybody thinks its gonna be something special and exclusive, but it's really a dump."

"We're going to go to see the Vatican and maybe get to see the Pope."

"That's rich," laughed the hairdresser. You and a million other people trying to see him. He'll look the size of an ant.

Boy, good luck on this lousy trip of yours. You're going to need it."

A month later, the woman again came in for a hairdo. The hairdresser asked her about her trip to Rome .

"It was wonderful," explained the woman, "not only were we on time in one of Continental's brand new planes, but it was overbooked, and they bumped us up to first class. The food and wine were wonderful, and I had a handsome 28-year-old steward who waited on me hand and foot..

And the hotel was great! They'd just finished a $5 million remodeling job, and now it's a jewel, the finest hotel in the city. They, too, were overbooked, so they apologized and gave us their owner's suite at no extra charge!"

"Well," muttered the hairdresser, "that's all well and good, but I know you didn't get to see the Pope."

"Actually, we were quite lucky, because as we toured the Vatican, a Swiss Guard tapped me on the shoulder, and explained that the Pope likes to meet some of the visitors, and if I'd be so kind as to step into his private room and wait, the Pope would personally greet me.

Sure enough, five minutes later, the Pope walked through the door and shook my hand! I knelt down and he spoke a few words to me"

"Oh, really! What'd he say ?"

He said: "Who


Spoiler



f**cked


up your hair?"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

scarlet said:


> This is something to think about when negative people are doing their best to rain on your parade.. So remember this story the next time someone who knows nothing and cares less tries to make your life miserable.
> A woman was at her hairdresser's getting her hair styled for a trip to Rome with her husband.. She mentioned the trip to the hairdresser, who responded:
> " Rome ? Why would anyone want to go there? It's crowded and dirty. You're crazy to go to Rome . So, how are you getting there?"
> "We're taking Continental," was the reply. "We got a great rate!"
> "Continental?" exclaimed the hairdresser. " That's a terrible airline. Their planes are old, their flight attendants are ugly, and they're always late. So, where are you staying in Rome ?"
> 
> "We'll be at this exclusive little place over on Rome's Tiber River called Teste."
> 
> "Don't go any further. I know that place. Everybody thinks its gonna be something special and exclusive, but it's really a dump."
> 
> "We're going to go to see the Vatican and maybe get to see the Pope."
> 
> "That's rich," laughed the hairdresser. You and a million other people trying to see him. He'll look the size of an ant.
> 
> Boy, good luck on this lousy trip of yours. You're going to need it."
> 
> A month later, the woman again came in for a hairdo. The hairdresser asked her about her trip to Rome .
> 
> "It was wonderful," explained the woman, "not only were we on time in one of Continental's brand new planes, but it was overbooked, and they bumped us up to first class. The food and wine were wonderful, and I had a handsome 28-year-old steward who waited on me hand and foot..
> 
> And the hotel was great! They'd just finished a $5 million remodeling job, and now it's a jewel, the finest hotel in the city. They, too, were overbooked, so they apologized and gave us their owner's suite at no extra charge!"
> 
> "Well," muttered the hairdresser, "that's all well and good, but I know you didn't get to see the Pope."
> 
> "Actually, we were quite lucky, because as we toured the Vatican, a Swiss Guard tapped me on the shoulder, and explained that the Pope likes to meet some of the visitors, and if I'd be so kind as to step into his private room and wait, the Pope would personally greet me.
> 
> Sure enough, five minutes later, the Pope walked through the door and shook my hand! I knelt down and he spoke a few words to me"
> 
> "Oh, really! What'd he say ?"
> 
> He said: "Who
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> f**cked
> 
> 
> up your hair?"


    

Now Scarlet, I am Catholic and I am LLMAORN!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

The Hooded Claw said:


> Big trucks!


VW22 would like those... he LOVES trucks... oh wait, no, these are _real_... he likes the toy ones....


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

The difference between the North and the South - at last, clearly 
explained....

The North has Bloomingdale's , the South has Dollar General.

The North has coffee houses, the South has Waffle Houses.

The North has dating services, the South has family reunions.

The North has


Spoiler



switchblade knives


; the South has


Spoiler



.45's



The North has double last names; the South has double first names.

The North has Indy car races; The South has stock car races.

North has Cream of Wheat , the South has grits.

The North has green salads, the South has collard greens.

The North has lobsters, the South has crawfish.

The North has the rust belt; the South has the Bible Belt...

FOR NORTHERNERS MOVING SOUTH ....... 
In the South: --If you run your car into a ditch, don't panic. Four 
men in a four-wheel drive pickup truck with a tow chain will be 
along shortly. Don't try to help them, just stay out of their way. 
This is what they live for.

Don't be surprised to find movie rentals and bait in the same 
store.... Do not buy food at this store.

Remember, 'Y'all' is singular, 'all y'all' is plural, and 'all 
y'all's' is plural possessive

Get used to hearing 'You ain't from round here, are ya?'

Save all manner of bacon grease. You will be instructed later on how 
to use it.

Don't be worried at not understanding what people are saying. They 
can't understand you either.. The first Southern statement to creep 
into a transplanted Northerner's vocabulary is the adjective 
'big'ol,' truck or 'big'ol' boy. Most Northerners begin their 
Southern-influenced dialect this way. All of them are in denial 
about it.

The proper pronunciation you learned in school is no longer proper.

Be advised that 'He needed k*llin..' is a valid defense here.

If you hear a Southerner exclaim, 'Hey, y'all watch this,' you 
should stay out of the way. These are likely to be the last words 
he'll ever say.

If there is the prediction of the slightest chance of even the 
smallest accumulation of snow, your presence is required at the 
local grocery store.. It doesn't matter whether you need anything or 
not. You just have to go there and buy milk and bread...

Do not be surprised to find that 10-year olds own their own 
shotg*ns, they are proficient marksmen, and their mammas taught them 
how to aim.

In the South, we have found that the best way to grow a lush green 
lawn is to pour gravel on it and call it a driveway.

AND REMEMBER: If you do settle in the South and bear children, don't 
think we will accept them as Southerners.. After all, if the cat had 
kittens in the oven, we ain't gonna call 'em biscuits.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meredith Sinclair said:


> If you hear a Southerner exclaim, 'Hey, y'all watch this,' you
> should stay out of the way. These are likely to be the last words
> he'll ever say.


In Oklahoma, the customary last words are "Hold my beer and watch this!" Perhaps we are a border state.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

The Hooded Claw said:


> In Oklahoma, the customary last words are "Hold my beer and watch this!" Perhaps we are a border state.


    Yea, _may_-*be!*


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Remember, 'Y'all' is singular, 'all y'all' is plural, and 'all 
y'all's' is plural possessive

I use to use this one at work alot ..I am gonna run ll your sorry


Spoiler



butts


 off if you don't get to work... Thanks Meredith


----------



## vwkitten

Between

AND REMEMBER: If you do settle in the South and bear children, don't
think we will accept them as Southerners.. After all, if the cat had
kittens in the oven, we ain't gonna call 'em biscuits.

and from another thread --

A dog had puppies at the side of the road and was cited for littering.

I'm busting out (and coughing my head off cause every time I laugh, the coughing starts back up -- sorry been sick -- but it's worth it).


----------



## intinst

When I moved to Little Rock from Kansas, I had the difference between a Yankee and a


Spoiler



Damn


 Yankee explained to me. A Yankee goes back to where he belongs, but a


Spoiler



Damn


 Yankee stays down South where he isn't wanted. And I wasn't even smart enough to know that being from Kansas made me any kind of Yankee.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

This fellow apparently isn't too happy with the ipad


----------



## intinst

A sign that things are not getting better yet


----------



## intinst

Opee is an extreme dog, he can pull 6 Gs. He's competed in the hardcore Baja 500 and has clocked up more than 10,000 hours on a dirt bike. When owner Mike Schelin was asked how this unusual relationship formed he said 'Not wanting to be left behind Opee jumped in to the saddle one day and I thought "My god, he rides better than my ex-wife". Opee and Mike now help autistic and handicap kids learn how to ride.


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of bears!


----------



## intinst

Speaking of bears...


----------



## intinst

It's a Miracle!


----------



## intinst

Looks comfortable (for the child, not the cat)


----------



## intinst

Any of you guys looking for a new pair of sunglasses?


----------



## intinst

Something about escape velocity?


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Mom comes to visit her son John who’s living with a female roommate named Samantha. John’s mother doesn’t like the idea of her son living with a woman, as he’s in college and doesn’t need any distractions. To ease his mother’s worries, John invites her to stay for dinner.

During the course of the meal, his mother couldn’t help but notice how pretty John’s roommate was. She had long been suspicious of a relationship between the two and this had only made her more curious.

Over the course of the evening, while watching the two interact, she started to wonder if there was more between John and his roommate than met the eye. Reading his mom’s thoughts, John volunteered, “I know what your thinking Mom, but I assure you, Samantha and I are just roommates.”

About a week later, Samantha came to John saying, “Ever since your mother came to dinner, I’ve been unable to find the crunchy peanut butter jar. You don’t suppose she took it, do you?” John said, “Well, I doubt it, but I’ll email her, just to be sure.”
So he sat down and wrote:

Dear Mother,
I’m not saying that you ‘did’ take the peanut butter jar from my house, I’m not saying that you ‘did not’ take the peanut butter jar. But the fact remains that it has been missing ever since you were here for dinner.

Love,
John

Several days later, John received an email from his Mother which read:

Dear Son,
I’m not saying that you ‘do’ sleep with Samantha, and I’m not saying that you ‘do not’ sleep with Samantha. But the fact remains that if she was sleeping in her OWN bed, she would have found the peanut butter jar under her pillow…

Love,
Mom


----------



## intinst

Dinner in the Sky is a unique event meant for anyone who wishes to transform an ordinary meal or meeting into a magical 
moment that will leave a lasting impression on their guests! Breakfast in the sky, lunch in the sky, cocktails in the sky, 
meeting in the sky, internet café in the sky&#8230; there is no limit to your imagination. (Excerpt from the website)
*I don't think so...*


----------



## telracs

Copyright Trial Continues in Bookzap Flap: Books Downloaded Directly into Brain: Who Owns Them?

The above is a "headline" from _Universe Today_ the newspaper on Babylon 5.


----------



## intinst

New tough motorcycle gang in town, those guys are crazy...


----------



## intinst

Like father, like son


----------



## intinst

Oh, cute, look she's reading a bo... Wait a minute...Oh No!


----------



## intinst

I lead. Try to keep up.


----------



## intinst

Very old, but maybe still funny


----------



## intinst

Attempting to explain Physics to a guy that tried to play chicken with a armored vehicle.


----------



## intinst

Summer is just around the corner, till then here is Mirand Kerr filling in quite nicely.


----------



## intinst

Gonna take a while to get this one ready to roll


----------



## intinst

this one, too


----------



## intinst

Bad enough sending your kids to play going up the digestive track of that thing, 
did they have to make the opening pink?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, no matter what you do, it just isn't your day


----------



## intinst

What is that and why is it on the escalator?


----------



## intinst

since we were talking about escalators...


----------



## intinst

Howdy!


----------



## intinst

Adding a little color to an otherwise drab day.


----------



## intinst

Did you get the wailk shoveled? Yeah were ready to open


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday conversion car, I might need that to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## intinst

Just a bit cold today.


----------



## intinst

And they say chivalry is dead...


----------



## intinst

May want to consider another line of work...


----------



## intinst

C-C-C-Cold today!


----------



## intinst

The internet in one picture


----------



## intinst

Oh, Really?


----------



## intinst

You think it's cold now...


----------



## intinst

Could be a Colt's fan, either that or a Smurf whacked out on steroids and LSD


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The foo-farrah over "The Most Dangerous Game" in the literary trivia game thread prompted me to look up some stills associated with the 1932 movie. Fay Wray was such a hottie!!!!




























The above is a dramatic shot, wish I could've found it larger!


----------



## intinst

Why one man no longer loves his cat:


----------



## intinst

Mooove it a little faster, it's crowded back here!


----------



## intinst

Your car as an office


----------



## intinst

Lovely picture


----------



## intinst

The things you can do with Lego...


----------



## intinst

A "power strip" I want to keep well away from.


----------



## intinst

Ready for anything?


----------



## intinst

This little girl can dance it up better than you ever will.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Don't you think that the violence over hockey games is getting out of hand? 
It's starting younger and younger...


----------



## intinst

No prob, dude.


----------



## intinst

Man, that's pegged out below zero!


----------



## intinst

Great balance!


----------



## intinst

Look, twins!


----------



## intinst

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## intinst

Spooky tree


----------



## intinst

Taking the dog for a walk swim.


----------



## intinst

Does anyone else see a problem with this sign?


----------



## intinst

Just what the !*&# do you think you're doing?


----------



## intinst

Big teddy bear


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Look, twins!


  Oh, that freaks me out!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Just for Scarlet!


----------



## telracs

Except it's a lot more Zorro or Robin Hood then Pimpernel, but I'll take it.


----------



## LSbookend

intinst said:


> Man, that's pegged out below zero!


Did everyone notice the pi?


----------



## telracs

LSbookend said:


> Did everyone notice the pi?


not until you mentioned it!


----------



## intinst

Couch potato kitty in kicked back mode


----------



## intinst

Different wedding picture


----------



## intinst

Quite a load of something.


----------



## intinst

Don't think this was made for a vehicle this tall


----------



## intinst

Something to consider when contemplating the purchase of a sweeper


----------



## intinst

Great Jack-o-lantern!


----------



## intinst

Talk about taking the fun out of a visit...


----------



## intinst

Fashion designers are just weird


----------



## intinst

Just another day at the bus stop


----------



## intinst

The questions that come to mind


----------



## intinst

Sigh, come on summer, hurry up!


----------



## intinst

Does anyone else think it looks like they had to get the 
dog high before he would wear the costume?


----------



## intinst

I must have died and gone to Heaven!


----------



## intinst

One way to avoid the crash


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Karma


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make my day


----------



## intinst

As any pet owner knows


----------



## intinst

Give me five!


----------



## intinst

Why snoring may be good in some cases


----------



## intinst

Oopsey with a Ferrari


----------



## intinst

Be my luck, as well


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## 911jason

Ouch!


----------



## 911jason

I thought it was supposed to be a _dog eat dog_ world?


----------



## 911jason

Ummm... yeah, I planned it that way!


----------



## sjc

Ummm... yeah, I planned it that way!

Wow...what a near miss.  Someone would have suffered a concussion or worse for sure.  She was flipping with some serious speed!!


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Re:  Groundhog pic
If I looked like that; I wouldn't want to be seen either!!


----------



## intinst

And a good time was had by all, but some more than others


----------



## intinst

Surprised he isn't testing as well


----------



## intinst

Amazing parking job!


----------



## intinst

New hat for Betsy while in the snacking and what's for dinner threads


----------



## intinst

Not sure sight will help much when all you can do is yell, Pow! Pow!


----------



## intinst

Honey, the water bill is awfully high this month. Do you have any idea why?


----------



## telracs

A couple made a deal that whoever died first would come back and
inform the other of the afterlife. Their biggest fear was that there
was no after life at all.

After a long life together, the husband was the first to die. True to
his word, he made the first contact:

"Marion... Marion..."

"Is that you, Bob?"

"Yes, I've come back, like we agreed."

"That's wonderful! What's it like?"

"Well, I get up in the morning, I have sex. I have breakfast and then
it's off to the golf course.

"I have sex again, bathe in the warm sun and then have sex a couple of
more times. Then I have lunch. (You'd be proud - lots of greens!)

"Another romp around the golf course, then pretty much have sex the
rest of the afternoon. After supper, it's back to the golf course
again...

"Then it's more sex until late at night. I catch some much needed
sleep and then the next day it starts all over again."

"Oh, Bob!  Are you in Heaven?"

"No... I'm a rabbit in Arizona."


----------



## telracs

Babylonian to Egyption, ca. x-thousand BCE: Writing on papyrus? That's stupid! Where's the heft, feel, artistry, and durability of a clay tablet, lovingly engraved and carefully baked?

Egyptian to Greek, ca. x hundred BCE: Writing on velum? Yuck! Sure, you can roll up a long piece into a scroll, but, I mean, the smell! And I hear sometimes you use the hides of poor little baby cattle for it. That's disgusting!

Greek to Roman, ca. x-hundred CE: Putting pages together into a codex? That's ridiculous! Who wants to read from a rectangular block of pages. And to turn pages you have to manipulate them with your fingers, getting the pages dirty and possibly damaging them. And it's just not as satisfying flipping pages as it is revealing the text one line at a time by unrolling it.

Roman Catholic priest to German, ca. 1450 CE: A mechanical printing press? Puh-lease! How could you consider reading a book printed by a machine? I'd much rather read a book lovingly crafted by a real person. Besides, it's dangerous to let just anybody with a bit of money have access to books.

German to Brit, ca. 1935: Mass produced books on inexpensive pulp-based paper with heavy paper covers? Dummkopf! Do you really expect anyone to buy a book that is so small, will wear out after a few readings, and smells like sawdust? Ach der lieber!

This is actually something NogDog posted in another thread, but I loved it and wanted to share it so....


----------



## intinst

oldie but goodie


----------



## intinst

Think you are having a bad day?


----------



## intinst

Seemed appropriate for our north eastern members


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eddie expresses my sentiments exactly.


----------



## intinst

Too late for this year, but next year's gift for the guy 
that just can't leave the TV while the game is on.
Tallk about sitting on the "throne."


----------



## intinst

Dang it! that's not mine either! Gotta be around here somewhere!


----------



## intinst

Wonder what he's dreaming?


----------



## intinst

Durn Toyota gas pedal!


----------



## intinst

Be a little late getting home tonight, the highway's real busy.


----------



## intinst

Building a truck, step one: get a body


----------



## intinst

Love will find a way...


----------



## intinst

HELP!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Be a little late getting home tonight, the highway's real busy.


When I see a picture like this, I always think of the people going the opposite direction. What are they thinking?
1) This is why I took that job in the suburbs
2) Glad I'm not going to THAT concert.
3) Um, do those guys know something I don't and I should be heading AWAY from the big bright light ahead of me?


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a cold ride home.


----------



## intinst

Gimme another, it's been a real tough one at the day care center.


----------



## intinst

Got that, remaining eye?


----------



## intinst

Warning, big scary (to some)picture ahead!

Say ahhhh.


----------



## intinst

I want to live there! (except for that bridge, scary!
)


----------



## intinst

Can't you just hear it, "Edelweiss"...


----------



## intinst

Some days, I miss the Fifties and Sixties


----------



## intinst

It's all in the wording...


----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much...


----------



## 911jason

Ummmm.... maybe we should have thought about this first. (AKA How *NOT* to right an overturned Truck & Trailer)


----------



## intinst

911jason said:


> Ummmm.... maybe we should have thought about this first. (AKA How *NOT* to right an overturned Truck & Trailer)


Didn't think that one all the way through, did they?


----------



## intinst

I love waterfalls.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just have to make do and get by with what you have.


----------



## intinst

That's an old grave marker


----------



## intinst

Very interesting picture


----------



## intinst

Hope someone yelled "Look out below!"


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I just can't figure out what is 
going on in these pictures, let alone caption them


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And sometimes, words can not express.


----------



## intinst

Awwwww!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead , take the picture. It will be different!


----------



## intinst

Now, that will be a sugar rush!


----------



## intinst

Hitchhiker?


----------



## intinst

At least make an effort!


----------



## intinst

My, doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Good photographer's eye


----------



## intinst

Bruce Wayne, your vehicle is out front


----------



## intinst

Cozy place to sleep


----------



## intinst

Odd choice of wedding photo


----------



## intinst

Interesting place


----------



## intinst

Everyone ready? The light's changing.


----------



## intinst

Now, *that's* some breath spray!


----------



## intinst

*Warning! Big snake ahead!*

Don't believe I'd sit there.


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll just have the bubble gum flavor.


----------



## intinst

I've heard of walking on air, but this is the first picture I've seen of it.


----------



## intinst

Nice sunset


----------



## intinst

Big tree


----------



## intinst

Just what where the playground equipment manufactures thinking when they came up with this?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

This will not end well...


----------



## intinst

Lovely!


----------



## intinst

Next you are going to start on paper plates, right?


----------



## intinst

Bit icey there


----------



## intinst

This may make you feel better


----------



## intinst

Loonlover said I had to add a *WARNING* to this one: *Spider!* (a big one)

My buddy and me...not!


----------



## intinst

Another nice waterfall


----------



## intinst

Are you guys still taking down the Christmas tree?


----------



## intinst

unusual rock and river formation


----------



## intinst

I know I said I wanted rye bread... oh well, too late now.


----------



## intinst

inspiring


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

A public toilet supposedly really installed in the UK.....The toilet is set in a booth made of one-way glass (so it looks like a mirror from the outside).


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Loonlover said I had to add a *WARNING* to this one: *Spider!* (a big one)
> 
> My buddy and me...not!


Is that a real spider or a great tattoo?
I wonder?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

geoffthomas said:


> Is that a real spider or a great tattoo?
> I wonder?


I wondered about tattoos also.


----------



## intinst

Best Time Lapse Photos Of Vancouver. Ever.


----------



## cheerio

The Hooded Claw said:


> A public toilet supposedly really installed in the UK.....The toilet is set in a booth made of one-way glass (so it looks like a mirror from the outside).


Love it, one way glass


----------



## intinst

Picture says it all


----------



## intinst

Is this really the image you would want in the minds of your passengers if you were an airline exec?


----------



## intinst

Wacky inventions:


----------



## intinst

Wacky inventions II:


----------



## LSbookend

cheerio said:


> Love it, one way glass


Still don't think I'd feel comfortable using it though.


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions III:


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions IV:


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions (and ideas) V:


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions (and ideas) VI:


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions (and ideas) VII:


----------



## intinst

Wacky Inventions (and ideas), Last ones:


----------



## intinst

One last invention, this may be the one of the decade!


----------



## 911jason

I don't know Intinst, it's a close race between the last two...


----------



## intinst

Guess it may depend on the gender of the the one picking, so you are probably right, Jason


----------



## intinst

cute pup


----------



## intinst

Want to pick up your kid after school with style?


----------



## intinst

Is The Earth A Mere Speck In The Universe? Want to feel insignificant? This chart will give you a taste of just how tiny we are in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## loca

Astronomical display is pretty cool.


----------



## sjc

Very interesting.  So we are just a blip on the radar, so to speak.  Or in Horton's opinion: a speck of dust.


----------



## cheerio




----------



## intinst

Steve Jobs been playing a lot of Mario Brothers?


----------



## intinst

Nice hat


----------



## intinst

What are *you* looking at?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

These are posters and stills from the movie "Becky Sharp" made in 1935.....Why do we care about a corn-pone old movie?





































We might care because it was the first feature film using the Technicolor process! Color arrived in the movies.

The film was about a English woman trying to survive and rise in class by romance and marriage after the Napoleonic Wars. It's now in the public domain.


----------



## cheerio




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Shhhh!







Shhhh!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Someone's not understanding the concept, I guess.


----------



## intinst

*Pictures work, terroristic threats don't*


----------



## intinst

Had one of these in my first truck, back in "71"


----------



## intinst

seems to happen, crap or no crap


----------



## intinst

Worth a try,


----------



## intinst

Necessity, mother, invention, you know the saying.


----------



## intinst

Bad days


----------



## intinst

If only there were some way to open the stubborn plastic package...


----------



## intinst

You have been warned.


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> If only there were some way to open the stubborn plastic package...


LOL, what?


----------



## cheerio

picture of the person tearing their teeth up says it all


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> seems to happen, crap or no crap


LMAO!!! I should print it and post it on the refrigerator, computer, tv, front door, steering wheel of the car....just to cover my bases!!


----------



## intinst

Really interesting kiosk at the Lego Store in Woodfield Mall, Schaumberg, IL


----------



## intinst

Looking for a new pool table? This one is only 200K.


----------



## intinst

Are cats evolving?Looks like this one has learned to fly...


----------



## intinst

Now and then pictures:


----------



## intinst

Now and then pictures II:


----------



## intinst

Now and then pictures III:


----------



## intinst




----------



## BTackitt

http://punditkitchen.com/2010/02/04/political-pictures-texas-sale


----------



## sjc

Who can resist the Muppets?  Ageless...priceless.  Miss Piggy cracks me up.


----------



## intinst

Guess it depends on what you want


----------



## intinst

Now that is a warning!


----------



## intinst

Instead of Spiderman, I'd say "Crazy man!"


----------



## intinst

Strange looking van


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Quite a snow fort, bet some of you north easterners could do better!


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## intinst

Good start, still a ways to go


----------



## intinst

Ooooooooooooooo...


----------



## intinst

Quick, kill it before it multiplies! Or even divides!


----------



## intinst

What are you looking at, cat chow?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Look! It's a crawling taco!


----------



## intinst

I am sure I could not do this


----------



## intinst

Crazyman in action again!


----------



## intinst

Is this a power generator windmill?
Cause if it's Ferris Wheel, I'll pass!


----------



## intinst

Terminator, looking good in the winter threads...


----------



## intinst

cozy bench for two


----------



## intinst

Jack-o-Lantern as the Tin Man


----------



## intinst

Beer bottle chandelier


----------



## intinst

Not a very intimidating costume


----------



## intinst

RoboCop and a unicorn, quite a tatoo


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> cozy bench for two


Cozy...until there is a bees nest in the bush...lol.


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> Crazyman in action again!


That looks so exciting


----------



## intinst

Camouflaged gecko poses as a tree branch.
You don't want to play hide and seek with this guy.
(look for the eyes)


----------



## intinst

I'm confused, if they are psychics, how were there unforeseen circumstances?


----------



## intinst

Cheese fries, anyone?


----------



## intinst

In case you were wondering why there was no TP when you shopped before the storm.


----------



## intinst

Low tide?


----------



## intinst

For a short while...


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

[


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## telracs

Think you're having a bad day?

The average cost of  rehabilitating a seal after the Exxon Valdez Oil spill in  Alaska a  few years back was $80,000. At a special ceremony, two of the most  expensively saved animals were being released  back into the wild amid cheers and applause from onlookers.
A minute later, in full view, a  killer whale ate them both. 

Betty came home to find Jerry  in the kitchen shaking frantically, almost in a  dancing frenzy, with some kind of wire running  from his waist towards the electric  kettle. Intending to jolt him away from the  deadly current, she whacked him with a handy  plank of wood, breaking his arm in two places.. Up to that moment, he had been happily  listening to his iPod. 


Two animal rights defenders were protesting the cruelty of sending  pigs to a slaughterhouse in  Bonn,  Germany.. Suddenly, all two thousand pigs broke loose and escaped through a broken fence,  stampeding madly. The two helpless  protesters were trampled to death. 

And Finally 
In a  hospital's Intensive Care Unit, patients always died in the same bed, on Sunday morning, at  about 11:00 am, regardless of their medical condition.  This puzzled the doctors and some  even thought it had something to do with the  super natural. No one could solve the mystery  as to why the deaths occurred around 11:00 am Sunday, so a worldwide team of experts was  assembled to investigate the cause of the  incidents. The next Sunday morning, a few minutes before 11:00 am all of the doctors and  nurses nervously waited outside the ward to see  for themselves what the terrible phenomenon was  all about. Some were holding wooden crosses,  prayer books, and other holy objects to ward off the evil spirits. Just when the clock struck 11:00, Kenneth Roberts, the part-time Sunday sweeper, entered the ward and unplugged the life support system so he could use the vacuum cleaner.


----------



## cheerio

Geoffrey said:


>


that is bad


----------



## Geoffrey

cheerio said:


> that is bad


I know. Right? Its amazing to me what used to be considered perfectly normal and acceptable.


----------



## sjc

*Imagine?* Though I have to say: My mother was the typical Barbara Billingsly Mom...home for her hubby and kids and "Oh...don't do that, that is a man's job." I stayed home with my kids but...I didn't take it to the extreme that she did.

I'll never forget... years ago, when I first got married; my mother came over: My husband was wiping up HIS spill out of the microwave...and my mother said, "Stephen, what are you doing that for?...that's my daughters job!!" Needless to say; If looks could kill, she would have been dead. To this day she has a stroke if he should perhaps pop in a quick load of towels. GOD FORBID...lol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There was one of me and 4 of my brothers. . . .my mother had no such delusions that they couldn't help with cooking, cleaning, and laundry.  Which was good. . . .because for the most part I wanted to do 'boy stuff'. . . .stood to reason they should also 'get' to do 'girl stuff'.   Fortunately, my husband was raised the same way. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm not really a video games fan, but I thought this was amusing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I read these as a kid, and have been known to re-read them as an adult! This was always my favorite cover.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And another cool Tintin cover.


----------



## intinst

Eat your heart out, Travolta!


----------



## intinst

That's not good


----------



## intinst

Quite flexible and a soccer player too?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Making good use of the snow


----------



## intinst

Here's your stick.
Here's ALL your sticks.
Now leave me alone.


----------



## intinst

For the mathematicians out there...


----------



## intinst

I'm keeping an eye on you... and you.


----------



## intinst

Any body missing a load of adobe bricks?


----------



## intinst

Gotcha!


----------



## intinst

What we do not want to happen with Kindle apps


----------



## intinst

an, I love Playskool toys!


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, Gum drops


----------



## angelad




----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Making good use of the snow


nice


----------



## intinst

Have a seat:


----------



## intinst

Have a seat II:


----------



## intinst

Have a seat III:


----------



## intinst

Have a seat IV:


----------



## intinst

Have a seat V:


----------



## intinst

Have a seat VI:


----------



## intinst

Different sink and ?


----------



## intinst

Hitchin' a ride


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Likes Disney


----------



## intinst

Weak link?


----------



## intinst

Is that you, Emperor?


----------



## intinst

I come in peace?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

Some years ago, an American oil baron who had six children, all girls, began to despair as he had no son and heir.

imagine his joy when his wife finally presented him with a son.

Just before his son's sixth birthday, the baron took him to one side and said, "Son, I am very proud of you. Anything you want, I shall get for you."

His son replied, "Daddy, I would like to have my own airplane." So his father bought him United Airlines.

The next year, the baron asked the same question. 
His son replied, "Daddy, I would like a boat." His father bought him The Princess Cruise Lines.

The next year, his son replied, "Daddy, I would like to be able to watch cartoons." 
Not wanting to look a cheapskate, his father bought him Disney Studios.

His son, who was by now really into the Disney cartoons, asked, "Daddy, I would also like a Mickey Mouse outfit."

His father bought him the


Spoiler



insert any NFL team name here


 football team.


----------



## sjc

Those were some pretty funky seats.  The girl with the Disney Art...a tad overboard...just a tad!!  
Us New Englanders can totally relate to the refrigerator/snow thing.  I hate winter.


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Tough tree


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bacon, worth what ever it takes to get it?


----------



## intinst

Hi, lovely day to go riding, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

How it all begins...


----------



## intinst

Per Meredith, I have to place a warning for this picture. WORM ahead!

Now that, my friends, is a worm!


----------



## intinst

First senior moment?


----------



## intinst

Sigh! How many more minutes is it till feeding time?


----------



## intinst

Here is the answer to all our snow removal needs!


----------



## intinst

Hold on! I'll get you to the others!


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute, does that say toxic?


----------



## intinst

someone has a surprise waiting for them


----------



## intinst

Timber!


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> an, I love Playskool toys!


cute


----------



## intinst

interesting picture


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Now that, my friends, is a worm!


Uuuuuhhhhh! That looks a bit like a


Spoiler



SNAKE!


 Where is your WARNING?! 

Edited to remove the picture of that


Spoiler



BIG A** WORM!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Uuuuuhhhhh! That looks a bit like a
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> SNAKE!
> 
> 
> Where is your WARNING?!


It's a WORM!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> It's a WORM!


K...


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> K...


If it worried you, it might bother others, so I placed the warning.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> If it worried you, it might bother others, so I placed the warning.


Tank You Intinst...  Have I told you how Wunderful you are?

Edited my OP too... to reflect that I removed the pic... and a bit more... I can't wait to meet you & Loonlover! My DD is right beside me LHHO (Laughing her hiney off!)


----------



## sjc

My husband could fish with that worm for a week!!!  Holy cow....(Holy worm!!)


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> My husband could fish with that worm for a week!!! Holy cow....(Holy worm!!)


It was probably out looking for a robin for dinner.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I believe that worm is photoshopped... I do, I do, I do believe its photoshopped... I believe that worm is photoshopped... I do, I do, I do believe its photoshopped... (closes eyes and squeezes tail in both hands... stop it!  Think Wizard of Oz!!  ) That has to be a tiny foot, right?


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> I believe that worm is photoshopped... I do, I do, I do believe its photoshopped... I believe that worm is photoshopped... I do, I do, I do believe its photoshopped... (closes eyes and squeezes tail in both hands... stop it! Think Wizard of Oz!!  ) That has to be a tiny foot, right?


Reminds me of the joke about "What does a 300 pound mouse say? (Deep , Deep Voice) Here, kitty, kitty, kitty."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Brendan and Meredith will be happy to know that it is a worm, not a snake, and they will be even more happy to know that it lives only in part of Washington state, and it is highly endangered. As you might guess, that worm does not get along well with plows.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giant_Palouse_earthworm

The wikipedia article has a postage-stamp sized photo, but it is of just an inch or so of the worm and hopefully is pretty non-scarey.

(I assume this is the same worm as in the original photo--There can't be that many huge worms in the world!).

UPDATED: Now that I re-read the article, I'm not so sure this is the same worm. The Giant Palouse worm apparently has an albino-ish appearance, the worm in the photo doesn't.


----------



## cheerio




----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst, thank you very much for the warning!!  I for one appreciate your warnings that allow me the opportunity to decide if I want to look at the picture.  That is a disgustingly big and gross looking worm.


----------



## intinst

For those of you who haven't been to the Prairie states:
Crazy Tumbleweed Invasion! It gets even more intense at about 1:30. WARNING! Grating laughter of children! Adjust speakers accordingly.


----------



## intinst

The Man Your Man COULD Smell Like. Second. Best. Commercial. Ever.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

One bad snow machine


----------



## intinst

Whew, you need to brush!


----------



## intinst

Going a little to far


----------



## intinst

Funny how things work out


----------



## intinst

Nice wallpaper


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Someone has a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## intinst

"Research," huh?


----------



## intinst

Parking is just so hard to find around here


----------



## intinst

You said it would be fun


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Watch where you are backing.


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while? Have a Snickers


----------



## intinst

Now for phase two...


----------



## intinst

One-up-manship


----------



## intinst

I don't think so!


----------



## intinst

Mouses don't count


----------



## intinst

Just a pic of a woman her kids...


----------



## intinst

Looks like another day off from school


----------



## intinst

Then and now pictures of people


----------



## intinst

BIG Lizard in the picture ahead

Whatsamatter? Never seen a Galapagos lizard up close before?


----------



## intinst

You can rise from your knees now


----------



## intinst

Ayes have it


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder


----------



## intinst

He's a mixed breed, part dog and part kangaroo


----------



## telracs

Warrning.... Repeat of big lizard below.



intinst said:


> BIG Lizard in the picture ahead
> 
> Whatsamatter? Never seen a Galapagos lizard up close before?


Actually, yes, I have.....


----------



## intinst

Not quite this cold yet


----------



## intinst

Wonder if the other translations are as mangled as the English?


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Someone has a lot of explaining to do.


glad thats not my car


----------



## intinst

Is this how it feels to you eastcoasters?


----------



## intinst

We killed all the evil toilet paper while you were gone. You are welcome.


----------



## intinst

Real jeep covered in snow with lines drawn on it or snow jeep?


----------



## intinst

Carry a pump or air tank, 
park as long as you want!


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## intinst

Homer the Snowman


----------



## intinst

I guess if you are REALLY into the game , Quake...


----------



## intinst

Nice bike and wheels


----------



## intinst

Might as well use what shade is available...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

No, Really. You are welcome, no need to pick up that blunt object...


----------



## intinst

It finally hit me.


----------



## intinst

A lot steadier than I am


----------



## intinst

Why you never see them leave, either.


----------



## intinst

For the Ninja who has everything


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just think of miles of untracked snowy Russian land. And if you dare to travel across, 
you need something more than guts: a reliable vehicle. Yes, this car with tank chain is 
really awesome and the right choice for such a journey.

This machine is made from the leftover tread assemblies that are reassembled into present 
doohickey. Whatever was rested on the treads was removed and a car is fitted instead.

The car has even been trimmed as in initial footage of the video; car has been shown 
with the tires on. Thus, the amalgamation of leftover assemblies and the trimmed car 
has resulted into this real all-terrain vehicle.
(Video will be more informative if you speak Russian)


----------



## intinst

Still a little exploring to do here on Earth


----------



## intinst

Is this the exit to go downtown?


----------



## intinst

High five


----------



## intinst

Priorities, man. Gotta keep things safe.


----------



## intinst

Don't you feel so clean after a nice bath?


----------



## intinst

Bacon and hotdog turtles


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Why didn't I see it before? It's all clear, now that it's been explained....


----------



## sjc

OK:  I like bacon
      I like hotdogs
SO:  Why do those bacon hotdog turtles look so disgusting?


----------



## intinst

Little Johnny is constantly late for school and what’s worse is that he always has to tell a big lie explaining why.

The teacher tells the headmaster that she is fed up with his exaggerations.

The headmaster tells her to send Billy to him the next time he turns up late.

He’ll tell Billy a lie so big that he will never tell another one. Ever!

The next day Billy shows up two hours late.

Billy says, “I was two hours early today so I had time to fish in the pond on my way to school.

I caught a seventeen pound trout and had to take it home.

If I didn’t clean it and freeze it, my mum would’ve been angry. That’s why I’m so late.”

The teacher promptly takes him to the headmaster’s office and explains the story to him.

The headmaster tells Little Johnny about his own trip to school that day.

He says, “I was walking to school through the park on the trail today when I heard something behind me.

I turned around and was shocked to see a giant grizzly bear behind me.

He was twenty four feet tall and had six-inch fangs.

He was going to eat me, Johnny! Just then a little dog ran out from the bushes, jumped up and attacked the bear.

The little dog killed the bear and then ate the whole bear right there in front of me.

What do you think of that, Johnny?”

Little Johnny replies, “Oh yeah, that’s my dog Sparky. That’s his third bear this week.”


----------



## intinst

For the Twilight fan who is desperate: Pillows


----------



## intinst

Weird fingernails


----------



## intinst

I hate snow...


----------



## intinst

Some how high heels don't seem like proper footwear for a motorcycle.


----------



## intinst

Soccer fan


----------



## intinst

New moderator hat


----------



## intinst

needs more fiber in his diet?


----------



## intinst

Cough! Cough! side walk art


----------



## intinst

Now. I mean it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I guess that's one way to get around in the snow


----------



## intinst

Speakin' of snow...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Things are tough right now...


----------



## intinst

new artist


----------



## intinst

Cool fireplace


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

This dog is one with the stairs...


----------



## intinst

Some people can be comfortable anywhere


----------



## intinst

What a nice day for a swim...


----------



## intinst

Boy, doesn't that look like fun!


----------



## intinst

Car accessories?


----------



## intinst

More snow pics


----------



## intinst

Looks like a Zen moment


----------



## intinst

Multi-tasking, but I don't know why


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I ran across this while searching for something else, and thought it was funny. Unfortunately, I doubt the Margarita Man delivers far outside of Bakersfield, CA (I looked up the area code).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Leslie's posting on the "Six Degrees" thread inspired me to look this up.


----------



## sjc

I am neglecting my very own thread:  SORRY...I am glued to the olympics...even my Kindle is feeling neglected.  Thanks for keeping things going intinst and others...I promise to behave and keep up after the olympics...I admit it:  I am an olympaddict.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A brief discussion on the "So What Are You Reading? (2010)" thread inspired me to look up HMS Duke of Wellington (where an invalided David Beatty was Captain while the ship was being used as a floating office and barracks at the turn of the century after the ship was otherwise obsolete). Here she is in more active and happier days:










No, she's not on fire, this was one of the earlier steamships, but she still spent a lot of time cruising around on sails.


----------



## Geoffrey

*Superhero Barack Obama Talking Bobblehead Bobble Head Toy* 
There is a very amused part of me that wants one ...


----------



## intinst

in case you didn't know.


----------



## intinst

Concentrate


----------



## intinst

Surfing with Ronald


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Concentrate


looks like its about to be a bad day


----------



## intinst

This is going to take a while to clean up.


----------



## intinst

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## intinst

YeeHaw!


----------



## sjc

Holy


Spoiler



CRAP


...now that is a vertical drop!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mention of radioactivity in another thread inspired me to look this up. This symbol has been proposed as a way of marking things that are EXTREMELY radioactive, such that they are immediately dangerous to life and health. Most of the people who actually work with radioactivity have been rather scornful of the idea. The general view is that nobody will know what the Devil the symbol is representing. My favorite interpretation (not a serious one) was: "If you see pirates, run to the right!" 

(Just to be clear, despite my snarkiness, this is a "real" official warning symbol)


----------



## intinst

Well, he did.


----------



## intinst

Starting early on perfecting "*The Look*" for when she is married


----------



## intinst

The answer to our imported oil problem?


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there...


----------



## intinst

Unusual markings for a cow


----------



## intinst

Nice view, but whatch out for that e
d
g
e
!


----------



## intinst

He looks so proud


----------



## intinst

Nice rainbow


----------



## intinst

Taking the guard dog thing just a little too far.


----------



## intinst

Did you ever wonder what a sonic boom looked like?
Solar Dynamics Observatory Launch, Feb 11, 2010 HD VERSION A sun dog is a prismatic bright spot in the sky caused by sun shining through ice crystals. The Atlas V rocket exceeded the speed of sound in this layer of ice crystals, making the shock wave visible from the ground. The announcer can be heard in the video saying, "The vehicle is now supersonic."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That girl can really tread water!


----------



## intinst

Owl is very disappointed in seeing you do that.


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they have a parade permit?


----------



## intinst

Nice cat icon


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Even your partner


----------



## intinst

Someone gets it! Now if she only had a Kindle...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Starting early on perfecting "*The Look*" for when she is married


OMG! It's a little ME!!!!


----------



## intinst

Didn't wanta lay in that big, soft, comfortable bed anyway...


----------



## intinst

Remember, don't tell anyone about the piggyback ride!


----------



## intinst

Are there Darwin awards for dogs?


----------



## intinst

This will not end well


----------



## intinst

Says the black demon Kitten


----------



## intinst

I want to see him type and use the mouse.


----------



## intinst

"New Rug" retaliates in 3...2...1...


----------



## intinst

No, really, I spelled it right!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

In case you hadn't figured it out for yourself


----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't wake up early, that won't be fun!


----------



## intinst

or you'll be sorry!


----------



## intinst

Snorkeling sure looks interesting, and the sceenery!


----------



## intinst

* I didn't do it! Wasn't me!*


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, I hate to ask, but would you happen to have an extra 
cup of termites or even ants that you can spare? 
It's not for for me, the kid is hungry! 
(cling a little tighter and don't smile, I think they're buying it!)


----------



## intinst

You wouldn't make Bobo and me move now, 
would you? we just got compfy!


----------



## intinst

I mean, really why discriminate based on height?


----------



## intinst

We're sure it's in therr somewhere, and think it's about there!


----------



## intinst

I will take forever to grow it back!


----------



## intinst

Going where no man has gone before takes on a new meaning...


----------



## intinst

The high-tech designs these engineers come up with!


----------



## intinst

We ar just going to have to tell Grampa he isn't really a cat. 
I am getting tired of cleaning out that littler box! 
By the way, it's your turn tonight.


----------



## intinst

Could I interest any of you Northesterners in a new car?


----------



## intinst

perhaps a bike?


----------



## intinst

I want to be goalie!


----------



## intinst

Yes, I have a private airstrip on my island, but I don't get many visitors with it.


----------



## intinst

Could be a little confusing


----------



## intinst

Wish I knew more about this pic.


----------



## intinst

A little vapor in the air...


----------



## intinst

No kidding, wide load!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

There`s Mathematical Science Everywhere! Maybe if math was taught with this kind of example, I wouldn't have flunked the subject so much.


----------



## intinst

Well, a lot, anyway


----------



## intinst

Should we stand in line for five minutes to use the escalator, 
or just go up the stairs? OK, We'll stand in line.


----------



## intinst

I'm not


----------



## intinst

Doesn't it make you want to press it just to see what would happen?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Doesn't it make you want to press it just to see what would happen?


Long ago I was involved with a similar control we didn't want people to use. I supplemented the official sign ("do not touch this switch") with one reading:

"Is there life after death? Throw this switch to find out!"

I was only 19 years old at the time, and more of a free spirit than my curmudgeonly villainous self is now. Tragically, the management did not support my innovative labeling, and the sign was removed (the switch turned on some heat lamps that overheated a fire sensor and inevitably lead to tripping the fire surpression system in a restaurant kitchen).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Shutting down a nuclear reactor in a hurry-up emergency way is known as a "SCRAM". In the past, there was even a button labeled that on some reactors, like the one above. Supposedly this stands for "Safety Control Rod Axe Man" (pardon my sexism, but that's what it stood for in those unenlightened times). There's a complicated reason for the acronym, but the short version is that in some of the very early reactors, cadmium rods that would kill the nuclear reaction were held above the reactor by rope, and in an emergency, a person was assigned to cut the rope. The SCRAM button just did a more complex version of the same thing.


----------



## geoffthomas

On a serious note, here is a factoid for today:

Enrico Caruso (1873-1921) was an Italian tenor who was one of the most famous male opera singers in history. He sang to great acclaim at major opera houses around the world, and spent 18 consecutive seasons as the lead tenor at the Metropolitan Opera in New York City. He was one of the first major classical vocalists to make numerous recordings (more than 260), and his 1902 recording of "Vesti la giubba" was the first to sell over a million copies. His records sold so well that the Collector's Guide to Victor Records asks, "Did the phonograph make Caruso, or did Caruso make the phonograph?"


----------



## intinst

Tree and fence been there a while


----------



## intinst

Ninja deer are the toughest


----------



## intinst

They might be hiring


----------



## intinst

Limo on the cheep?


----------



## intinst

Do the "attachments" come off or do you have to buy an extra large plot?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, no riders.


----------



## intinst

I'm ashamed of you four. Running around in those masks and 
flailing about with those "Ninja" weapons. What do you teenagers 
have to say for your selves?


----------



## angelad




----------



## sjc

Think I should try out for the next Olympics? Maybe track...I've got good lungs.


----------



## billyjoeraybob

The Kindle DX is awesome. I have low vision...I can read again!!!!


----------



## sjc

billyjoeraybob:  Isn't it great?  My mother has extremely poor eyesight and she is blown away by my Kindle because of the adjustable font.  The Kindle (1,2,DX) has done a lot for many with impairments.  Technology can be a wonderful thing.  All the best...enjoy your DX.


----------



## intinst

In case you want to, not sure i do with the way things are going.


----------



## kevindorsey

billyjoeraybob said:


> The Kindle DX is awesome. I have low vision...I can read again!!!!


Surest statement


----------



## cheerio




----------



## intinst

None of you had to much to drink last night, did you?


----------



## sjc

Stare at that double image for a few seconds and it makes you dizzy.  Weird.


----------



## kevindorsey

Make sure you are seating


----------



## intinst

How's that for a soccer stadium?


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Do the "attachments" come off or do you have to buy an extra large plot?


Are they serious?


----------



## intinst

Why you don't play with power lines:


----------



## intinst

Need a new umbrella?
The indestructible Senz Umbrella from Delft featured in 'Journaal op 3' during the storm in The Netherlands on January 18, 2007


----------



## intinst

I've known people who had yard dogs and posted signs but this is a first for me


----------



## intinst

Hope it's a big yard, won't get to go far.


----------



## intinst

Now that's cold!


----------



## intinst

Very patient dog or a Star Wars fan


----------



## intinst

Not quite sure how this works...


----------



## intinst

A man and his dog


----------



## intinst

One upped


----------



## intinst

Is this an existential thing?


----------



## intinst

Needs tuning?


----------



## intinst

Why they have those signs about watching for falling rocks


----------



## intinst

Strong girl!


----------



## intinst

Old water tower


----------



## intinst

It's Spoon Man!


----------



## intinst

Sleep tight, don't let the dinosaurs bite!


----------



## intinst

Sneaky birds...


----------



## intinst

One worry with a long life


----------



## intinst

Nice Pedicar


----------



## intinst

Budget cuts hit everywhere


----------



## cheerio




----------



## cheerio




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> One worry with a long life


Awww...so sad. My Dad is at that point. He is 83 and is the sole survivor of all his childhood friends and pretty much all his male relatives too. I feel bad that he has nobody to hang out with. My mother has his sisters she hangs with on Saturday afternoons...he just putzes around. It will be better when spring arrives; he'll have his garden...but with 5 stents, I worry.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Awww...so sad. My Dad is at that point. He is 83 and is the sole survivor of all his childhood friends and pretty much all his male relatives too. I feel bad that he has nobody to hang out with. My mother has his sisters she hangs with on Saturday afternoons...he just putzes around. It will be better when spring arrives; he'll have his garden...but with 5 stents, I worry.


Wow! I hope your mom keeps up with him and keeps him safe! YOu are so Blessed SJC to still have your parents though... Mine have been gone since I was 19... It still amazes me how many people my age still have healthy parents... even though I have always known them... I guess I feel older because mine have been gone so long... like maybe I am 65 or something...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

cheerio said:


>


Uuuuhhhhh.... yea, ya wouldn't see an AGGIE doing anything_ that _ stupid!


----------



## sjc

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Wow! I hope your mom keeps up with him and keeps him safe! YOu are so Blessed SJC to still have your parents though... Mine have been gone since I was 19... It still amazes me how many people my age still have healthy parents... even though I have always known them... I guess I feel older because mine have been gone so long... like maybe I am 65 or something...
> I'm so sorry that you lost them at such an early age; my son is 19 now...I can only imagine how devastating it must have been. I do have a new appreciation for my parents with them both being so ill. Ma is battling breast cancer and he has a serious heart condition...but like you said....I'm blessed. Thanks Meredith, for putting things in perspective. You are an asset to these boards. Bless you.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Oh, Bless you my dear friend... I shall say prayers for them and I know they did an awesome job parenting you, you certainly add a lot to these boards. What an awesome KB family we have become.

I know one thing for sure, I would not be who I am today without them... even with as little time I had... losing them surely is a big reason I look at life (and death) differently than any of my friends. I know how quickly someone can be gone... Really makes you think before you speak and also makes you realize that letting the other person win an argument is often the best bet... 
Thank you Ma'am for all you do on here to make this a fun place to be! BTW I revived your "Fears" thread... but I think you already noticed that...


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> One worry with a long life


My great aunt died at age 106. She lived 12 years after her husband died (I think he was 97). She commented several times that she worried her friends and relatives would think she didn't make it to heaven.


----------



## sjc

*loonlover:*
Awww...it does make one wonder what crosses their minds. (Wow 106!! Bless her.) I sound horrible; but I don't want to live THAT long. I know that life is a gift to be cherished; but to be elderly and generally healthy is one thing...to be elderly, ill and just waiting to die is heartbreaking. Just like the poor people who suffer from Alzheimer's. It leaves you with no dignity. My best friend's mother in law was a pillar of society, so to speak, and if you could have seen what she was reduced to...sad.

It's odd...but I think it is so entertaining when I see the elderly and the youth together. They become so animated. I used to volunteer at a nursing home (only to later work at one) and how they would spark each other...worlds apart; yet so similar in so many ways. I used to hate it when the employees would talk nasty about the cantankerous patients: I used to say, "you don't know what put them there." Life isn't always easy. or... I'd hear them complain, "I hate old people." THEN WHAT THE HECK are you working in a nursing home for? Go elsewhere.

*Meredith:*


> ...and I know they did an awesome job parenting you, you


 You want to tell that to my sister, my brother, DH and my kids please!!


----------



## intinst

Don't take life too seriously


----------



## intinst

Kute Kimono Kostume!


----------



## intinst

Ahhh...It isn't called a dogapault


----------



## intinst

For those doing the font hacks...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

For those of you who like the Beatles and tea


----------



## intinst

tilt shift photography is still so cool.
A day in the life of New York


----------



## intinst

The A-Team?


----------



## intinst

Just so you know


----------



## intinst

Friends


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Don't like numbers? Maybe this is the speedometer for you.


----------



## intinst

Getting nowhere fast


----------



## intinst

Nice Ice Sculpture ( I almost wrote "Cool")


----------



## intinst

Storm Front


----------



## intinst

Loosely defined as a "car."


----------



## loca




----------



## intinst

Hey, S'up?


----------



## intinst

I don't need no stinkin' water bowl!


----------



## intinst

Great picture of a 4 wheeler


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Great picture of a 4 wheeler


i saw this exact pic somewhere before


----------



## loca




----------



## sjc

loca said:


>


Oh my Lord!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> I don't need no stinkin' water bowl!


I just saw a documentary on "Chupacabres" and I saw one once or twice driving through Central Texas on dark, stormy nights and I know one when I see one!!


----------



## intinst

There can be only one!


----------



## intinst

Why did you do that?


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of a movie...


----------



## intinst

Teen wolf costume


----------



## intinst

interesting image


----------



## intinst

It's Lobster-dog!


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for my closeup, GB!


----------



## intinst

We may be taking this bacon craze to far...


----------



## intinst

The wonders of film making


----------



## intinst

Rock fish


----------



## intinst

Another nice looking machine!


----------



## intinst

Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry...


----------



## intinst

Getting food to your mouth can be hard work. 
But not with the Food Lift! Simply place your favorite 
food in the convenient food hopper, turn it on and let 
the Food Lift do the rest.


----------



## intinst

Undisputed Awww Of The Day: Dogs In Hi-Fi Slo-Mo.
Dogs are awesome


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Re:  The STICK Bomb
Someone has an awful lot of free time on their hands.


----------



## loca

sjc said:


> Re: The STICK Bomb
> Someone has an awful lot of free time on their hands.


Yea...


----------



## OliviaD

intinst said:


> There can be only one!


I just wanted to repeat this image....


----------



## intinst

Aurora Borealis From The Intl Space Station. Either that or Global Warming really does exist.


----------



## intinst

I believe you are doing it wrong


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dinner will be cold tonight


----------



## intinst

Y'all be careful now, hear?


----------



## intinst

Makes you want to run out and buy it, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Oh Yeah, community service


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Makes you want to run out and buy it, doesn't it?


O.K. The DNA line is amusing. . . . .but my question is, why in the world, if you want to sell a car, do you use a picture of it covered in snow. That seems odd!


----------



## loca

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. The DNA line is amusing. . . . .but my question is, why in the world, if you want to sell a car, do you use a picture of it covered in snow. That seems odd!


that snow and dna stuff is what makes it live 13 years later


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Reminds me of a movie...


This has to be one of the sweetest pictures I have ever seen. It would be a great poster print for my grandson's jungle-themed nursery.


----------



## intinst

our Awwww how cute for the day


----------



## intinst

Now this is just overdoing it


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Now this is a costume! I present Lord Rex Barkingham, Ruler Of The Dragon Dogs.


----------



## intinst

How do they know?


----------



## intinst

I'd make more putts


----------



## intinst

We've got quite a record going


----------



## intinst

Good balance employed in this parking job.


----------



## intinst

Cute


----------



## intinst

Plymouth Road Runner, the spoiler makes it a "SuperBird."


----------



## intinst

Spoil your dog much?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Of course, a separate house would keep this from happening to yours...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

But if you just have cats, it wouldn't help.


----------



## cheerio

makes me not want to go home


----------



## intinst

Gorgeous time-lapse of the Milky Way over Hawaii 
(Really needs to be viewed full screen!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When we first moved to Hawaii -- we were stationed on Kauai for about 3 years -- we'd be outside at night and just be amazed at all the stars we could see. . . .and wonder what the cloud was that always seemed to be in the same place but that we never saw in the daytime. . . . .duh!  Realized one night it was the Milky Way.  It's amazing what you can see when there's no light pollution. . . . . .


----------



## intinst

This golfer has gotten himself in a world of problems. OUCH!


----------



## intinst

Old abandoned hospital building


----------



## intinst

Little known side of MacGyver


----------



## intinst

Cheerios Man


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

How about this monitor setup?


----------



## intinst

nap time


----------



## intinst

Just whooo do you think you are talking too?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Prediction of what a "home computer" would look like from 1954. They were of a little bit.


----------



## intinst

Giraffes


----------



## sjc

*Mommy*, can I get one of those cute doggie houses..._pleeeeease!!_ I'll let you sleep over.


----------



## intinst

Well, it keeps the flies from buzzing around my face.


----------



## intinst

How the world is changing...


----------



## intinst

Unusual planters, suppose they are easy to water...


----------



## intinst

60's meet the business world


----------



## intinst

And you're about to buy the whole thing


----------



## intinst

You know you want to try it.


----------



## intinst

That doesn't take long


----------



## intinst

Point to remember


----------



## intinst

Something that will be for sale soon, no doubt. Could be handy for you northern tierers


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> Point to remember


Ahhhh. I wholeheartily agree with that.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Prediction of what a "home computer" would look like from 1954. They were of a little bit.


How did they get into my house and get this picture of my computer and me?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

So I'm reading the news and I'm startled by this story:

Murder at Walmart

Tired of constantly being broke & stuck in an unhappy marriage, a young husband decided to solve both problems by taking out a large insurance policy on his wife with himself as the beneficiary, and then arranging to have her killed.

A 'friend of a friend' put him in touch with a nefarious dark-side underworld figure who went by the name of 'Artie..' Artie explained to the husband that his going price for snuffing out a spouse was $5,000.

The husband said he was willing to pay that amount, but that he wouldn't have any cash on hand until he could collect his wife's insurance money. Artie insisted on being paid at least something up front, so the man opened his wallet, displaying the single dollar bill that rested inside. Artie sighed, rolled his eyes, & reluctantly agreed to accept the dollar as down payment for the dirty deed.

A few days later, Artie followed the man's wife to the local Super Wal-Mart store. There, he surprised her in the produce department & proceeded to strangle her with his gloved hands. As the poor unsuspecting woman drew her last breath & slumped to the floor, the manager of the produce department stumbled unexpectedly onto the murder scene. Unwilling to leave any living witnesses behind, ol' Artie had no choice but to strangle the produce manager as well.

However, unknown to Artie, the entire proceedings were captured by the hidden security cameras & observed by the store's security guard, who immediately called the police. Artie was caught and arrested before he could even leave the store.

Under intense questioning at the police station, Artie revealed the whole sordid plan, including his unusual financial arrangements with the hapless husband who was also quickly arrested.

The next day in the newspaper, the headline declared...

(You're going to hate me for this...)



Spoiler



*'ARTIE CHOKES 2 for $1.00 at WAL-MART!' *


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder what is science? Let 12 scientists explain it in a special way...


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> (You're going to hate me for this...)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *'ARTIE CHOKES 2 for $1.00 at WAL-MART!' *


I no longer feel bad about any post I have ever made to this thread.


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> How did they get into my house and get this picture of my computer and me?


Anyone have a guess as to the supposed function of the big wheels?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Ever wonder what is science? Let 12 scientists explain it in a special way...


think the creator of the video is a Dawson fan?

Oh, and Brendan...


Spoiler



I don't hate you, but do want to slap you for artie.


----------



## intinst

Disappointed car is very disappointed.


----------



## intinst

Priorities must be followed


----------



## intinst

Quite a view.


----------



## intinst

If you think about it, it makes sense, 
and will probably be in the work force soon.


----------



## intinst

Don't trim any more than you have to.


----------



## intinst

Can I have a show of hands?


----------



## intinst

When you look up "crazy" in the encyclopedia, you see this picture:


----------



## intinst

Won't be riding that for a while


----------



## intinst

I had a Botany class like that in 72.


----------



## sjc

> 'ARTIE CHOKES 2 for $1.00 at WAL-MART!' Cheesy Cheesy


...not to make you feel worse about your post...but...
http://www.kfwb.com/pages/6515770.php?contentType=4&contentId=5701459


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> I had a Botany class like that in 72.


Umm....


----------



## intinst

Modern Day Versions of Popular Quote
October 30th, 2008

ORIGINAL QUOTE
If you love someone,
Set her free…
If she comes back, she’s yours,
If she doesn’t, she never was…..

MODERN DAY VERSIONS

Pessimist
If you love someone,
Set her free …
If she ever comes back, she’s yours,
If she doesn’t, as expected, she never was

Optimist
If you love someone,
Set her free …
Don’t worry, she will come back.

Suspicious
If you love someone,
Set her free …
If she ever comes back, ask her why.
If she doesn’t come back, you were right all this time.

Impatient
If you love someone,
Set her free …
If she doesn’t come back within some time forget her.

Patient
If you love someone, Set her free …
If she doesn’t come back,
continue to wait until she comes back …

Playful
If you love someone,
Set her free …
If she comes back, and if you love her still,
set her free again, repeat ….

C++ Programmer
if(you-love( m_she))
m_she.free()
if(m_she == NULL)
m_she = new CShe;

Animal-Rights Activist
If you love someone,
Set her free,
In fact, all living creatures deserve to be free!!

Lawyers
If you love someone,
Set her free,
Clause 1a of Paragraph 13a-1 in the Second
Amendment of the Matrimonial Freedom

Biologist
If you love someone,
Set her free,
She’ll evolve.

Statisticians
If you love someone,
Set her free,
If she loves you, the probability of her coming
back is high
If she doesn’t, your relation was improbable
anyway.

Schwarzenegger’s fans
If you love someone,
Set her free,
SHE’LL BE BACK!

Over possessive person
If you love someone don’t set her free.

MBA
If you love someone set her free instantaneously and look for others simultaneously

Psychologist
If you love someone
set her free
If she comes back her super ego is dominant
If she doesn’t come back her id is supreme
If she doesn’t go, she must be crazy.

Somnabulist
If you love someone
set her free
If she comes back it’s a nightmare
If she doesn’t, you must be dreaming.

ERP functional expert
If you love someone
set her free
If she comes back, map her into your system
If she doesn’t, carry out a gap-fit analysis

Finance expert
If you love someone
set her free
If she comes back, its time to look for fresh loans
If she doesn’t, write her off as an asset gone bad.

Marketing Specialist
If you love someone
set her free
If she comes back she has brand loyalty
If she doesn’t, reposition the brand in new market
Related Posts with Thumbnails


----------



## intinst

Different kind of barrel rider


----------



## intinst

What, no mustard?


----------



## intinst

You'll regret it!


----------



## intinst

At the corner with road street


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> What, no mustard?


Awwww...poor little thing looks scared.


----------



## intinst

I don't remember seeing those flavors around here


----------



## intinst

People still love Pac-Man


----------



## intinst

Pushing the season


----------



## intinst

Must have a LOT of cats


----------



## intinst

Oopsey


----------



## intinst

No, these photographs weren't taken by an astrophysicist or whipped up in a special-effects lab. Photographer Larry Alvarez takes these pictures of the sun in his backyard using a camera, a telescope, and some homemade gear.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

interesting cookies


----------



## kevindorsey

intinst said:


> You'll regret it!


Cute


----------



## intinst

You're kidding, right? Right?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

kevindorsey said:


> Umm....


So does this fellow have "Go! Go! Gadget arms?!" How do they write way up there anyhow? 


intinst said:


> I had a Botany class like that in 72.


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> So does this fellow have "Go! Go! Gadget arms?!" How do they write way up there anyhow?


In our class, the chalkboard was on rails that extended down into the floor, bringing the top of the board into reach.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I don't remember seeing those flavors around here


Eeeew...that is just wrong. Some flavors just shouldn't exist, period. Even some of the Jelly Belly flavors are disgusting.


----------



## intinst

some very nice undersea shots

















































]


----------



## MichaelJ

Why is it that famous people are always born on holidays?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

As a fan of Evil Overlords, perhaps my favorite Evil Overlord is Ming the Merciless in the 1980 remake of Flash Gordon. Max von Sydow was clearly having a blast overacting. The best Bad Movie you'll ever see (really, it's true--The movie is great fun!).






PATHETIC EARTHLINGS! WHO CAN SAVE YOU NOW?

So here's the trailer for the film....PG-rated (for all audiences) and loud, so best not to play it at work.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like fun...Not!


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Not that!


----------



## intinst

I think we have a wee bit too much time on our hands


----------



## intinst

I don't believe that is what the fire marshals had in mind


----------



## intinst

Riding off into the sunset, modern style


----------



## intinst

Get off your clothes? You know I don't work that way.


----------



## intinst

I found him! I found him!


----------



## intinst

cute


----------



## intinst

Looks vicious, too!


----------



## intinst

Did you know that squirrels like coconuts? Jane Roberts of Fareham, Hants, England, does. And she's a genius. Every few days Ms. Roberts cuts holes in a couple of coconuts and hangs them outside from the laundry line in her yard. The sight she's greeted with as squirrels and other local wildlife feast on milky coconut meat is pure astro-island chic. Said Ms. Roberts,

"The first time I saw them feeding I nearly died laughing, they looked just like a pair of spacemen..."


----------



## angelad

This thread has turned artistic.


----------



## Geoffrey

sjc said:


> Eeeew...that is just wrong. Some flavors just shouldn't exist, period. Even some of the Jelly Belly flavors are disgusting.


When I was in Malaysia, they were serving corn flavored ice cream ....


----------



## intinst

angelad said:


> This thread has turned artistic.


Well, we can't have that...


----------



## intinst

And she looks so calm doing what would tear me into pieces.


----------



## intinst

Think it might be counterfeit?


----------



## intinst

This costume may not be true to the original, but I Like it!


----------



## intinst

As seen on the internet:


----------



## intinst

Odd pic/optical illusion


----------



## intinst

Tremendous synchronized skiing or nice time lapsed photography


----------



## intinst

Edsel has been modified somewhat


----------



## intinst

"At the car wash,... Come on, sing it with me!


----------



## intinst

supose this pole has been hit much?


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

It was a cold winter day, when an old man walked out onto a frozen lake, cut a hole in the ice, dropped in his 
fishing line and began waiting for a fish to bite. He was there for almost an hour without even a nibble when a 
young boy walked out onto the ice, cut a hole in the ice not too far from the old man and dropped in his fishing 
line. It only took about a minute and WHAM! a Largemouth Bass hit his hook and the boy pulled in the fish.

The old man couldn’t believe it but figured it was just luck. But, the boy dropped in his line and again within just 
a few minutes pulled in another one. This went on and on until finally the old man couldn’t take it any more since 
he hadn’t caught a thing all this time.

He went to the boy and said, “Son, I’ve been here for over an hour without even a nibble. You have been here only a few minutes and have caught about half a dozen fish! How do you do it?”

The boy responded, “Roo raf roo reep ra rums rrarm.”

“What was that?” the old man asked.

Again the boy responded, “Roo raf roo reep ra rums rarrm.”

“Look,” said the old man, “I can’t understand a word you are saying.”

So, the boy spit into his hand and said, “You have to keep the worms warm!”


----------



## intinst

How 3-D Works. And now you know how the magic works.


----------



## intinst

Interesting location


----------



## intinst

Cool pic


----------



## intinst

Brrrrr!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Different


Such precision; that must take lots of practice. Really cool...and I don't see any "Kankle-Arms"...lol!!
OK...WE NEED: to make up a word for Kankle Arms...Karms...??


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> Interesting location


Very, but I would be scared..


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Brrrrr!


Fun ride home


----------



## intinst

Ever had your colleagues make fun of you? Did they film it?


----------



## intinst

How does one practice for this stunt? If you miss you are in the hospital. Maybe even if you don't miss!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How true.


----------



## intinst

Penguin Party?


----------



## intinst

This is a test


----------



## intinst

She's been around a while


----------



## intinst

Up, Up and away!


----------



## intinst

Why I don't keep one, no evidence!


----------



## intinst

Maybe I could grow one of those...Nah, not even that


----------



## intinst

Birds have phones? Who knew?


----------



## intinst

Don't know about you, but I'll stay away from the pointy things


----------



## intinst

And even that is a lot


----------



## intinst

He does look to be enjoying himself


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Birds have phones? Who knew?


So that's how they let each other know the bird feeders have been filled! I've often wondered how they appear so fast after I fill them.


----------



## intinst

Where people come up with the idea for some of this stuff, is beyond me.

Making a camera out of sharp-pencil lead !! I've spent 3000 lead and spent 
50 hours to complete this piece!! What you think of this? Enjoy


----------



## intinst

Aperture Science FINALLY shipped my prototype portal gun! 
My roommates don't seem too impressed though. Oh well it's super fun! 
More content as soon as I figure a way out of this thing.


----------



## intinst

Ever seen the Eiffel Tower? From the bottom?


----------



## intinst

Happy Pi day!


----------



## intinst

Man, that must really be a hill!


----------



## intinst

I wonder what happened?


----------



## intinst

This is an ad for Gatsby hair products starring Masahiro Motoki. He played the leading role 
in the movie "Departure" which won the Academy Award for Best Foreign Language Film at 
the 2009 Oscars. He's saying "siawase nara ke wo tatakou", which means if you're happy 
and you know it clap your hair. It's a parody on an American children's song called "If you're 
happy and you know it clap your hands." The word for hands(te) and hair(ke) rhyme in Japanese, 
which might be a funny pun if you spoke Japanese... or if I wasn't explaining it to death.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Man, that must really be a hill!


thats a hill


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Someone is probably in trouble


----------



## intinst

King Ozymandias of Assyria was running low on cash after years of war with the Hittites. His last great possession was the Star of the Euphrates, the most valuable diamond in the ancient world. Desperate, he went to Croesus, the pawnbroker, to ask for a loan.

Croesus said, "I'll give you 100,000 dinars for it".

"But I paid a million dinars for it," the King protested. "Don't you know who I am? I am the king!"

Croesus replied, "When you wish to pawn a Star, makes no difference who you are."



Spoiler



Sorry if you don't think it's punny


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

"I was scheduled to fly from North Carolina to Germany, where my husband was stationed in the military. 
As I checked in at the airport, the ticket agent asked me some standard security questions. 'Has anyone 
given you any packages that you didn't pack yourself?' he asked. I told him that my mother-in-law had 
given me a parcel to take to her son. He looked at me very carefully and asked: 'Does she like you?' "


----------



## intinst

After spending 3-1/2 hours enduring the long lines, surly clerks and insane regulations at the department 
of motor vehicles, a lady stopped at a toy store to pick up a gift for her son. She brought her 
selection - a baseball bat - to the cash register. "Cash or charge," the clerk asked. "Cash," she snapped. 
Then apologizing for her rudeness, she explained, " I've spent the afternoon at the motor-vehicle bureau. 
I am way past sane!!" "Shall I gift -wrap the bat?" the clerk asked sweetly, "Or are you going back there?"


----------



## intinst

Later on, in the middle of the night, this cat used its owners face as a scratching post...


----------



## intinst

For all you mechanics out there:

The Right Tool For The Job
by Peter Egan
Road & Track
April, 1996

(this is the original which has been copied, altered, shortened, lengthened, and subjected to many other indignities, and versions thus altered have circulated for years on the internet, usually entitled “Tool Definitions,” and without a lick of credit to Peter Egan's original. Even the version on Swapmeet Dave's site omits the five paragraph intro, which I believe is integral to the composition. Rod Peterson)

Had a strange dream the other night: I was out in my workshop, making sandwiches, for some reason, and I had about a dozen slices of bread laid out on the workbench. (Sanitation is meaningless in dreams, unless the dream lasts long enough for you to become seriously ill.) Oddly, I was spreading mayonnaise on the bread with a tiny Craftsman screwdriver of the size normally used to fix alarm clocks or busted Smiths tachometers. Naturally, it was taking forever, and I was quite frustrated with the whole process.

Before we put too heavy a Freudian spin on this dream (inadequate tools, etc.), I should mention that I had some Wild Turkey on the rocks after a dinner of chorizo enchiladas with Negra Modelo, which is asking for trouble if you include the espresso we had while watching Bullitt again. When I went to bed, my neurons were firing like a string of cheap Chinese firecrackers.

Anyway, dedicated mechanics will recognize immediately the source of frustration in this dream: I was using the wrong tool for the job.

Anyone with an ounce of mechanical experience will tell you that a better tool for spreading mayonnaise on bread would have been, say, a broad-tipped Snap-on gasket scraper or an old hacksaw blade with some spring to it. The only legitimate use of a small, thin-tipped Craftsman screwdriver, of course, is to mix epoxy resin and hardener to a consistent dark gray color on the torn-off lid of a Fram oil filter box.

There's a lot of this kind of tool-use confusion in garages today, so I thought it might be helpful (leaning on my years of experience, as usual) to reveal to the novice mechanic the rightful roles of the tools found in that 2000-piece tool set your family got you for Christmas ($4000 cheaper than if they'd bought each tool separately!). Let's start with the main stuff.

    * Hammers: Probably the Original Tool, if you exempt (as I always do) a straw stuck down a termite nest in search of food, as used by lower primates and some of the guys who were in my high school shop class. Originally employed as a weapon of war, the hammer is nowadays used as a kind of divining rod to locate expensive car parts not far from the object we are trying to hit. For those with a more accurate sense of aim, the hammer is useful for tapping on oilpans, water pumps and other brittle pot-metal castings to see if we've forgotten to remove one of the bolts, which we have.

    * Electric hand drill: Normally used for spinning steel Pop rivets in their holes until you die of old age, but it also works great for drilling rollbar mounting holes in the floor of a sports car just above the brake line that goes to the rear axle.

    * Pliers: Used to round off bolt heads.

    * Hacksaw: One of a family of cutting tools built on the Ouija board principle. It transforms human energy into a crooked, unpredictable motion, and the more you attempt to influence its course, the more dismal your future becomes.

    * Vise-Grips: Used to round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand.

    * Oxyacetylene torch: Used almost entirely for lighting those stale garage cigarettes you keep hidden in the back of the Whitworth socket drawer (what wife would think to look in there?) because you can never remember to buy lighter fluid for the Zippo lighter you got from the PX at Fort Campbell.

    * Zippo lighter: See Oxyacetylene torch.

    * Whitworth sockets: Once used for working on older British cars and motorcycles, they are now used mainly for hiding 6-month-old Salems from the sort of person who would throw them away for no good reason.

    * Drill press: A tall upright machine useful for suddenly snatching flat metal bar stock out of your hands so that it smacks you in the chest and flings your beer across the room, splattering against the Rolling Stones poster over the bench-grinder.

    * Wire wheel: Cleans rust off old bolts and then throws them somewhere under the workbench with the speed of light. Also removes finger-print whorls and hard-earned guitar callouses in about the time it takes you to say, "Django Reinhardt."

    * Hydraulic floor jack: Used for lowering a Mustang to the ground after you have installed a set of Ford Motorsports lowered road springs, trapping the jack handle firmly under the front air dam.

    * Eight-foot-long Douglas fir 2x4: Used for levering the car upward off the hydraulic floor jack, perhaps.

    * Tweezers: A tool for removing wood slivers.

    * Phone: Tool for calling your neighbor Chris to see if he has another hydraulic floor jack.

    * Snap-on gasket scraper: Theoretically useful as a sandwich tool for spreading mayonnaise; used mainly for getting dog-doo off your boot.

    * E-Z Out bolt and stud extractor: A tool that snaps off in bolt holes and is ten times harder than any known drill bit.

    * Timing light: A stroboscopic instrument for illuminating grease buildup on crankshaft pulleys.

    * Sanyo boombox: An electomechanical device that miraculously allows the lovely Cecilia Bartoli to sing Rossini arias in a garage full of choking paint fumes, which is something she would not normally be inclined to do.

    * Two-ton hydraulic engine hoist: A handy tool for testing the tensile strength of ground straps and hydraulic clutch lines you may have forgotten to disconnect.

    * Shop manual: A kind of mirror whose smudges and grease stains reflect the true soul of the clean and apparently innocent car standing nearby; the automotive equivalent of a police blotter.

    * Shop rags: Composed almost entirely of pink lint, shop rags are essentially a washable version of the shop manual; when laundered at home they add a nice fresh scent to the washer and dryer.

    * Craftsman ½ x 16-in. screwdriver: A large motor mount prying tool that inexplicably has an accurately machined screwdriver tip on the end without the handle.

    * Compression gauge: Used during buyer's inspections by overly cautious consumers who do not own a 2-ton hydraulic engine hoist or a Craftsman ½ x 16-in. screwdriver.

    * Outside micrometer: A device for periodically reviewing the meaning of all those little incremental marks on the barrel and trying to remember whether they translate into thousandths or hundred thousandths of an inch and exactly how many decimal places to the right of the period that is, anyway.

    * Battery electrolyte tester: A handy tool for transferring sulfuric acid from a car battery to the inside of your toolbox after determining that your battery is dead as a doornail, just as you thought.

    * Metric wrenches: Used on cars from countries whose citizens believe that an acute misunderstanding of the earth's circumference (updated to a unit equal to 1,650,763.3 wavelengths of the orange-red radiation of an isotope of krypton) is a more legitimate and easier–to–visualize form of measurement than the instep of a dead king (as in, “Ludwig, let us pace off those wavelengths again!” Or, “Zut alors! I need to measure the curtains and I have forgotten my isotope of krypton!”). On American and British cars, metric tools are used primarily to round off bolt heads.

    * Aviation metal snips: See hacksaw.

    * Trouble light: The mechanic's own tanning booth. Sometimes called a drop light, it is a good source of vitamin D, "the sunshine vitamin," which is not otherwise found under cars at night. Health benefits aside, its main purpose is to consume 40-watt light bulbs at about the same rate 105-mm howitzer shells might be used during, say, the first few hours of the Battle of the Bulge. More often dark than light, its name is somewhat misleading.

    * Phillips screwdriver: Normally used to stab the lids of old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splash oil on your shirt; can also be used, as the name implies, to round off Phillips screw heads.

    * Air compressor: A machine that takes energy produced in a coal-burning powerplant 200 miles away and transforms it into compressed air that travels by hose to a Chicago Pneumatic impact wrench that grips rusty suspension bolts last tightened 40 years ago by someone in Abingdon, Oxfordshire, and rounds them off.

    * Grease gun: A messy tool for checking to see if your zirk fittings are still plugged with rust.

    * Deep-well sockets: Normally used as piston-pin and wheel-bearing drifts, deep-well sockets are also good for drawing circles when a coffee-can lid would be way too big.

    * Toshiba miniature refrigerator: A trouble-free appliance, manufactured to metric standards; used primarily to chill Lotus piston pins down to an easy press-fit while storing up to 12 bottles of Guinness stout, proving once again that Science is really at its best in the service of Art. 

Well, that's enough for now. I've got lots of unmentioned tools left in the old box, but I should probably save them for another day when I run out of column ideas, much as I did earlier this morning.


----------



## sjc

Geoffrey said:


>


Very symmetrical...and that huge grin on his face makes me want to smile too.
and


> * Phillips screwdriver: Normally used to stab the lids of old-style paper-and-tin oil cans and splash oil on your shirt; can also be used, as the name implies, to round off Phillips screw heads.


My favorite on the list. 
My son is restoring an 80 Trans Am in the garage...he's rounded more bolts than he can count. It would be nothing short of a miracle if he cleaned up after himself...tools are strewn everywhere...NOT TO MENTION: I've given up my bay in the garage (and my cash) for this project!!


----------



## sjc

How's this for *funky*: 
I took the pic with my cell the other day; quite the paint job. It was different from every angle.
It looked pink, purple, blue, gray. It was sort of cool; very iridescent!!


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

Can you say, "lawsuit"?


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

Are they Free Range?


----------



## Geoffrey

Sometimes, your dog is just full ...


----------



## Geoffrey

I know what I'm thinking ... but not what they are ...


----------



## Geoffrey

yummy!!


----------



## Geoffrey

I missed this version ....


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

ribbit


----------



## Geoffrey

Everybody poops


----------



## Geoffrey

I'll have a number 3


----------



## intinst

Oopsy, not often even a Blond can shut down a whole bowling alley.


----------



## intinst

A little knowledge in basic physics and some common sense might have prevented this...


----------



## intinst

Let's Ride!


----------



## intinst

Must be a Texan


----------



## intinst

Interesting building


----------



## intinst

Go ahead , try this, let me know how it works for you.
(I won't be doing it, I have to sleep sometime!)


----------



## intinst

"Just the Basics" gamer


----------



## intinst

"I feel Pretty"


----------



## intinst

Need...unh...more..ugh....kittens!


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> Need...unh...more..ugh....kittens!


very nice


----------



## MarthaT

super cute


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## sjc

Poof, I wish he'd just come out already!!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ready to celebrate?


----------



## intinst

At SeaWorld San Diego, Clyde and an award-winning Irish dancer go flipper to toe in one of the most unusual yet hilarious dance contests this St. Patrick's Day. Clyde (or, "McClyde") shows his stuff !


----------



## telracs

Trivia alert--

Do you know why Irish dancers keep their upper bodies and arms completely still?



Spoiler



It's because the English banned the dancing, and if they looked in the window, they couldn't see the legs of the dancers and thought that nothing was going on.


----------



## sjc

> Do you know why Irish dancers keep their upper bodies and arms completely still?


Very interesting.

My mail carrier at work enlightened me with some trivia:
St. Patrick mostly wore blue (not green)
St. Patrick's day was the middle of lent; the only day where you could break the fast. Now it's become more of a fest.


----------



## intinst

Meant to post this St. Paddy's day.


----------



## intinst

But...I thought they were clones!


----------



## sjc

*HAPPY ST. JOSEPH'S DAY* to all the Italians (and the wannabes...KIDDING)
Have a Zeppole


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> *HAPPY ST. JOSEPH'S DAY* to all the Italians (and the wannabes...KIDDING)
> Have a Zeppole


Thanks, they look great!


----------



## intinst

Someone's been really busy


----------



## intinst

This picture causes me so much pain


----------



## intinst

There's being accomidating, and then there's going overboard


----------



## intinst

Ducks revenge


----------



## intinst

Now you've done it!


----------



## intinst

I hate when that happens


----------



## intinst

I miss Dori.


----------



## intinst

Don't think even a Snickers will help wait this out.


----------



## intinst

Some very nice Legos creations:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I have so many questions about this


----------



## intinst

Beautiful


----------



## intinst

No! I don't want to play anymore!


----------



## intinst

Quite the combination.


----------



## intinst

Wonder which is the Alpha dog?








(My miniature Dachshund looks exactly like this one! 
She thinks she is the boss, as well.)


----------



## intinst

Perfect example of riding someone's


Spoiler



ass


!


----------



## intinst

Awesome Entrance ('Nough Said)


----------



## intinst

And I thought the Japanese had some strange games on TV


----------



## intinst

Allo Thar


----------



## intinst

Won't see this one in the air again.


----------



## intinst

Some people are just crazy


----------



## intinst

Terminator, the early years


----------



## intinst

Someone loving their new bicycle a little too much


----------



## intinst

When in doubt, never mess with a simian that has powers to summon the force!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And the inevitable result of all this reckless driving:


----------



## telracs

Don't drink and fly!


----------



## sjc

One more Amazing Lego Creation


----------



## cheerio

sjc said:


> One more Amazing Lego Creation


a lot of free time


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> I miss Dori.


Me, too.


----------



## angelad




----------



## intinst

What is that smell?
OK, who did it?


----------



## intinst

Getting an early start


----------



## intinst

How the internet has changed our lives


----------



## intinst

Anyone looking for a wireless notebook?
They've got a great deal on them here.


----------



## intinst

Wheeee!


----------



## intinst

The joy of eating watermelon for the first time!


----------



## intinst

It had better be important, you woke up me and BooBoo.


----------



## intinst

Great dive, look at the concentration!


----------



## intinst

I believe this is what is called totally busted.


----------



## intinst

Might have put one bag too many on that side


----------



## intinst

Great teen wolf costume


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> I believe this is what is called totally busted.


No pun... right Intinst?


----------



## intinst

No, really, it's a USB memory stick!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> No pun... right Intinst?


Who, moi?


----------



## intinst

ebooks can never take the place of paper books in every situation.


----------



## intinst

careful, it's slippery today


----------



## intinst

I'm ready, Let's ski!


----------



## intinst

Shhh, They're looking now.


----------



## intinst

Serious photographer


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, I am no longer hungry


----------



## intinst

Nice house in the wood(s)


----------



## intinst

Red Bull Wings


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love camping out, everyone is so nice!


----------



## intinst

Just hangin' with my Bro's


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe this is a fail


----------



## intinst

Next time, don't use your brother in law, pay professional movers.


----------



## intinst

Be careful putting on that boot


----------



## intinst

Get it off! Get it off me!


----------



## intinst

'Nuff said


----------



## intinst

Here's an idea for all you knitters out there, 
warm hands in the winter while posting at KB!


----------



## intinst

Gotta keep your ears dry


----------



## intinst

Don't forget to wave


----------



## intinst

Ahhh!


----------



## intinst

Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, it isn't one of these?


----------



## intinst

Gotta catch some rays where you can


----------



## intinst

OK, space cadet...


----------



## intinst

When I grow up


----------



## intinst

Got a lot more digging to do


----------



## intinst

Gonna have a


Spoiler



Hell


 of a time gettin' the security deposit back.


----------



## intinst

Another way the internet has changed our lives


----------



## intinst

Subject: Who thinks this stuff up            

            

           I have kleptomania,
           but when it gets bad,
           I take something for it. 

              

           FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS!
           Except that one where you're naked in church.

                

           Sometimes too much to drink isn't enough.           

           Heaven is Where:
           The Police  are British,
           The Chefs are Italian,
           The Mechanics are German,
           The Lovers are French
                and 
           It's all organized by the Swiss. 

           Hell is Where:
           The Police are German,
           The Chefs are British,
           The Mechanics are French,
           The Lovers are Swiss
                 and
           It's all organized by the Italians.

                

           Suicidal twin kills sister by mistake!



           My short-term memory is not as sharp as it used to be. 
           Also, my short-term memory's not as sharp as it used to be.

            

           In just two days from now,
           tomorrow will be yesterday.

            

           A bartender is just a pharmacist
           with a limited inventory

            

           The statement below is true.
           The statement above is false.

            

           I may be schizophrenic,
           but at least I have each other.

            

           I am a Nobody.
           Nobody is Perfect.
           Therefore I am Perfect.   

                       

           Dyslexics Have More Nuf.

            

           In Memorium 
           With all the sadness and trauma going on in the world at the moment, it is worth reflecting on the death of a very 
           important person, which almost went unnoticed last week.   Larry LaPrise, the man who wrote "The Hokey Pokey", 
           died peacefully at age 93.   The most traumatic part for his family was getting him into the coffin.  
          They put his left leg in.  And then the trouble started.

            

           I LOVE COOKING WITH WINE
           Sometimes I even put it in the food.

            

           Preserve the Spotted Owl
           (in formaldehyde)
       

           When you work here,
           you can name your own salary. 
           I named mine, "Fred".

            

           money isn't everything,
           but it sure keeps the kids in touch. 

            

           Reality is only an illusion
           that occurs due to a lack of alcohol. 

            

           I like cats too.
           Let's exchange recipes. 

            

           Red meat is not bad for you 
           Fuzzy green meat is bad for you.

            

           I am having an out-of-money experience.

            

               

           As a senior citizen was driving down the freeway, his car phone rang. 
           Answering, he heard his wife's voice urgently warning him, 
           "Herman, I just heard on the news that there's a car going the wrong way on 280 Interstate. Please be careful!"
           "It's not just one car," said Herman. "It's hundreds of them!"                

                 

           Corduroy pillows are making headlines!


----------



## intinst

Can I help you?


----------



## intinst

Yum, icing...


----------



## intinst

Well, they're different, I'll say that...


----------



## intinst

New catagories at the cardshops


----------



## intinst

Not for me.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie...


----------



## intinst

Leaves me out


----------



## intinst

Keep your eyes on the target


----------



## intinst

I mean Slowwwww...


----------



## intinst

Bet he's not a typist


----------



## intinst

Brief and to the point


----------



## intinst

Nice hat, but I don't see Betsey wearing it


----------



## intinst

That you, Edward?


----------



## sjc

> Watch the birdie...


If he poops (the bird) that's good luck.
(The guy...sh_t luck) literally!


----------



## intinst

Guitars with personality
They say you can tell a lot about a man by the kind of car he drives. 
What can you tell about a person that plays one of these things?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Warning---The next post has very realistic snake as part of the guitar!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

An  old man, a boy & a donkey were going to  town.  
The boy rode on the donkey &  the old man walked.
As they went along they passed some  people who remarked it
was  a shame the old man was walking and the boy was  riding.
The man and boy thought maybe the critics were  right,
so they changed positions.



Then,  later, they passed some people who remarked,
'What a shame,  he makes that little boy walk.'
So they then decided they'd  both walk!
Soon they passed some more people who  thought
they were stupid to walk when they had a decent  donkey to ride.  
So, they both rode the  donkey.
Now they passed some people who shamed them by  saying how awful
to  put such a load on a poor donkey.
The boy and man figured  they were probably right,
so they decide to carry the  donkey.  
As they crossed the bridge, they  lost their grip on the animal
and he fell into the  river and drowned.



The  moral of the story?



If  you try to please everyone,
you might as  well...
Kiss  your ass goodbye!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm assuming there are some Doctor Who fans here. If you're one of them, you'll enjoy the above comedy video from BBC. If you aren't a fan of The Doctor, skip it.


----------



## intinst

Stength and balance


----------



## intinst

Looks like there will be two losers to this game.


----------



## intinst

Skillful, but couldn't someone just empty it?


----------



## intinst

Honesty in advertising


----------



## intinst

Everybody poops


----------



## intinst

Couldn't bring myself to use this one in the birthday thread


----------



## intinst

Does anyone else think this is just a little over the top?


----------



## intinst

Snow retriever


----------



## intinst

Special Delivery


----------



## intinst

Sorry, the drive through is closed...Not any more.


----------



## intinst

Help, please.


----------



## intinst

The tracks lead in but don't come back out...


----------



## intinst

Guess everyone needs something to be proud of.


----------



## intinst

Using it in the wrong place anyway


----------



## intinst

Another proud facial hair man


----------



## intinst

Sorry about that, I break so many...


----------



## intinst

If you don't have a smile, I'll give you one of mine.


----------



## intinst

They do things different up there.


----------



## intinst

Honey, the school bus is here, better hurry!


----------



## intinst

It are funny


----------



## intinst

Binkey! Where have you been, I've missed you!


----------



## intinst

Don't think I want my poopie connocted


----------



## intinst

Never play chicken with a tank, it always wins.


----------



## intinst

They always make such a production of things


----------



## Geoffrey

intinst said:



> Nice hat, but I don't see Betsey wearing it


That poor muppet ....


----------



## intinst

I had to buy a new mailbox this week to replace one some &%$ ran over, but it wasn't like any of these!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Can some one explain what is "Fashionable" about this?


----------



## intinst

Can ET borrow a quarter to phone home?


----------



## intinst

No, you've got to swing it like this.


----------



## intinst

Do I have something on my bill?


----------



## intinst

Sign here


----------



## intinst

That's a BIG horse! (or a very small person!)


----------



## intinst

Some team isn't going to be happy


----------



## intinst

Any one else see a problem with this bill board?


----------



## intinst

Ouch, poor Iron Man


----------



## intinst

Boy, I really want to cross that bridge...NOT!


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a shower!


----------



## intinst

Nerd Takes NASA-Quality Earth Pics Camera. No big deal, right? Well, he did it with a standard digital camera taped to a helium balloon.The results are epic.


----------



## intinst

That's a scary tongue!


----------



## intinst

'Cool' hot air balloon


----------



## intinst

This does not bode well for those aircraft.
Whole lot of inspecting will be going on.


----------



## intinst

JATO or RATO picture. Jet Assisted or Rocket Assisted Take Off. Don't know which or what aircraft that is.


----------



## intinst

No problem, I can get you there, just follow me.


----------



## intinst

The Rabbit may have been going just a little to fast for conditions.


----------



## intinst

Paddle faster, We're still in this race!


----------



## intinst

No, how do you climb a tree?


----------



## intinst

This is how I get my exercise, just peddling around on old train tracks. It's fun and...Was that a train whistle?!


----------



## intinst

Now that's a low rider


----------



## intinst

No, I'm telling the truth! Mom, why do you keep asking if I'm telling a lie?


----------



## intinst

Nice carving


----------



## intinst

Watermelon Man


----------



## intinst

Watermelon Man


----------



## intinst

I just washed my hair and I can't do anything with it


----------



## intinst

Gonna get real wet in about a second


----------



## intinst

Nice pic.


----------



## intinst

Look! It's UnderDog!


----------



## intinst

A craft project I could do!


----------



## intinst

I hope the eraser guy has just taken a weekend off or something, that's a lot of fears!


----------



## intinst

Nice stop-action picture


----------



## intinst

All together now, Awwwwww!


----------



## intinst

Early model GPS


----------



## intinst

Some Where Over The Rainbow...


----------



## intinst

Do you think that it is a coincidence that their have been 
more pictures of UFOs since the release of Photo Shop?


----------



## intinst

Soon!


----------



## intinst

Fashion statement?


----------



## intinst

Appears to be a little old for that attire, especially the wand. But it does look good on her.


----------



## intinst

The you know what is about to hit the fan for someone


----------



## intinst

Now that's what I call a universal remote!


----------



## intinst

A change in diet would seem appropriate here


----------



## intinst

Don't want to try to out run the police department in this city


----------



## intinst

Explain it to the judge


----------



## intinst

I believe I can see where the parachute landed


----------



## intinst

Now follow me...


----------



## intinst

Oral Hygiene is important for everyone


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Nice pic.


Bryce Canyon: "helluva place to lose a Cow" -- Mark Twain


----------



## intinst

Now way I'm setting in this!


----------



## intinst

Now, this looks like fun


----------



## intinst

Honest, I'm just resting here


----------



## intinst

Not the best advertising for their company


----------



## intinst

This is a dog that may be treated a little different


----------



## intinst

What kind of a man would you attract with these?


----------



## intinst

Someone needs a new laptop!


----------



## intinst

Lasers fully charged!


----------



## intinst

Umm?


----------



## intinst

Love the shadow


----------



## intinst

I hate when that happens


----------



## intinst

Not everyone looks forward to warm weather


----------



## intinst

You won't like it


----------



## intinst

Think I'll find another parking place, this one must be reserved.


----------



## intinst

A protest sign we can all support


----------



## intinst

But the pay wouldn't be quite the same


----------



## intinst

Hope the merchandise is better quality than the sign


----------



## intinst

Working at the car wash...


----------



## intinst

For when you only want to look like you are barefoot


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of some pictures from the fifties


----------



## intinst

That flat is going to be expensive


----------



## intinst

If you can't play it, eat it!


----------



## intinst

Just so you know what a pond looks like...


----------



## intinst

Sup dog?


----------



## intinst

Cool, transformers


----------



## intinst

inventive


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> JATO or RATO picture. Jet Assisted or Rocket Assisted Take Off. Don't know which or what aircraft that is.


It's a B47 "Stratojet" using RATO. Check out the movie "Strategic Air Command" with Jimmy Stewart to get some good looks at it.


----------



## intinst

They're really serious about "No Parking" here


----------



## intinst

That's a really big what-ever-it-is!


----------



## intinst

Some people are never satisfied


----------



## intinst

Makes you want to go buy one just like it, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

For people needing help with losing weight.
I know it would make me stop eating


----------



## intinst

How's your job looking now?


----------



## intinst

Getting a little too friendly with the opposing team


----------



## intinst

A ride and a shower rolled into one!


----------



## intinst

People do some really scary things


----------



## intinst

My ears hurt just looking at the picture


----------



## intinst

I think they 'stuck' the landing, or maybe they are just stuck.


----------



## intinst

Boy that looks like a deadly weapon, the Weiner-dog rifle!
You fire it and the dog licks them to death.


----------



## intinst

What in the world is going o...Nope, never mind I don't think I really want to know.


----------



## intinst

This probably part of a very serious traditional ceremony,
but it looks odd to me.


----------



## intinst

Some one had a lot of time to kill


----------



## intinst

My bodyguard.


----------



## intinst

Non-traditional wedding?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> My bodyguard.


ah, but who is protecting who?


----------



## intinst

Depends on what's coming!


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Boy that looks like a deadly weapon, the Weiner-dog rifle!
> You fire it and the dog licks them to death.


For the person's sake, I hope it's not a recoilless rifle.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> For the person's sake, I hope it's not a recoilless rifle.


Yes, it could get quite messy, couldn't it?


----------



## loca

intinst said:


> Yes, it could get quite messy, couldn't it?


It surely will.


----------



## intinst

Ninja cat attacks!


----------



## intinst

Loonlover's all look pretty good, mine, not so much.


----------



## intinst

@MRfirefighta: supa smokey in hurr. wanna come save me pweeze LOL srsly super smokey.. help me :-(


----------



## intinst

Cat loves boxes


----------



## intinst

You call for a cab?


----------



## intinst

'Tis the one the prophecy spoke of. He shall be the one to rid us of LOLCAT 
stupidity and bring our species to the promised land of CatNip.


----------



## loonlover

Kim Komando does computer stuff on radio and the internet. She selects a video of the day to share. Here is the one for today.

Kim's Picks
Funny old rock star songs

Some musicians are one hit wonders. But others just seem to linger. And there's something odd about a geriatric rock star. I could never put my finger on it. But comedian Tim Hawkins hits the nail on the head. This is hilarious.


----------



## intinst

This is what 'Crocs' shoes should look like


----------



## intinst

How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## intinst

Watch out for those carbs, they are real diet killers.


----------



## intinst

That blonds a real dog!


----------



## intinst

The very first keyboard


----------



## intinst

OK, you took my picture, can we go now?


----------



## intinst

One little letter


----------



## intinst

Really likes Dr. Teeth and the Electric Mayhem


----------



## intinst

That you, Mario?


----------



## intinst

I know that it takes all kinds, but sometimes I wonder why.


----------



## intinst

Just this one time?


----------



## intinst

I wonder if that is a legal prescription that he is taking?


----------



## intinst

Make sure that my slice of tomato and the lettuce is in my BLT!


----------



## intinst

I guess 'Get Er Done' was already taken?


----------



## intinst

See, there's no reason to be scared of the dentist's office...


----------



## intinst

Quite a smoker


----------



## intinst

What a sense of accomplishment they must have, hardly anyone could do that.


----------



## intinst

One bowl at a time


----------



## intinst

Lot of beers went down for this table


----------



## intinst

Making the best of a bad situation


----------



## intinst

What do you know, all those hours at the PacMan machine were educational!


----------



## intinst

Maybe now we can move on to metal...


----------



## intinst

Gargoyle must have had too much last night.


----------



## intinst

At least the room has a nice view...


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't have to be the one to explain this to the officer!


----------



## intinst

Sadly, no one had told Harry the pool did not allow horses.


----------



## intinst

"I don't know, man. There's just something about Raffi that I connect with."


----------



## intinst

Lego the hostage! I said, Lego the hostage!


----------



## intinst

It's really not that big, that's just a tiny house and person next to it.


----------



## intinst

Sure it is


----------



## intinst

In real life, Garfield isn't all that funny...


----------



## intinst

Now really, how often do you see a snowman 
shoot fifteen foot flames from his mouth?


----------



## intinst

Wonder why he didn't use the drive through?


----------



## intinst

How publishers got the idea for pricing on ebooks


----------



## intinst

Looks more like "Teen Cry For Help."


----------



## intinst

"Thanks for tucking me in." "No Problem."







"


----------



## intinst

No, that doesn't look like the stairway to Heaven. Does it seem hot in here to you?


----------



## intinst

Why spend money for a big truck and plow blade, this will work fine.


----------



## intinst

And how did you post this?


----------



## intinst

Why? Because I could, that's why!


----------



## intinst

And you thought your pets made a mess of the back yard.


----------



## intinst

Why did the policeman cross the road?


----------



## intinst

Would someone loan me a really big quarter?


----------



## intinst

Wonder what happened to Shadowfax after Gandalf left Middle Earth?


----------



## intinst

Hugs!


----------



## intinst

No, I can't tell it's a wig. Sure, it makes you look younger.


----------



## intinst

Well, Matt, the exercise is paying off. You look a lot beefier.


----------



## intinst

I do not believe that translating this would make me want to buy the product.


----------



## intinst

And we don't mean 14 3/4, either!


----------



## intinst

Just wait till the lights hit it, the force will move you out onto the disco floor.


----------



## intinst

Love knows no bounderies


----------



## intinst

I believe I'll find another place to stay, maybe the bus station.


----------



## intinst

Really adds another layer to saying, "Go Fish."


----------



## intinst

Now that is a snow fort!


----------



## intinst

Going to be a mess cleaning up


----------



## intinst

Strangely, the tanks get better mpg than the motorcycles


----------



## intinst

He better hope Gallagher isn't around with the Sledge-O-Matic!


----------



## intinst

Graduated from obedience school and now he's all uppity.


----------



## intinst

Saxophones OK?


----------



## intinst

I've never sat in this section, but don't worry, there's not a bad seat at the ballpark!


----------



## intinst

Must go faster! Gotta go faster! Wings can come on line any time now!


----------



## intinst

That sign is so cold the ice doesn't want to touch it either!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, you can say it, "Awww, How cute!"


----------



## intinst

That doesn't look like our sewer.


----------



## intinst

Paper, iron, what's the diff?


----------



## intinst

Uhm?


----------



## intinst

The plan is to turn out the lights?


----------



## intinst

But you get a smilie face for a good try!


----------



## intinst

George has been spending a lot of time in his office.
Yeah, but he isn't complaining about it recently.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Does anyone else think this is just a little over the top?


It could get a little kinky too; If someone sits on that seat. Just saying.


----------



## intinst

That cat looks kinda intimidating without the shark costume!


----------



## intinst

Cute!


----------



## intinst

Everyone have the latest "Hello Kitty" accessory?


----------



## cheerio

scary


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> That sign is so cold the ice doesn't want to touch it either!


DD says "COOL!" She loved it!


----------



## intinst

Do you suppose it was 'mushroom' day at the dept. of trans. 
when they were picking out these street names?


----------



## cheerio

what happens when the rainbow disappears


----------



## intinst

...98, 99, 100. Ready or not here I come!


----------



## intinst

The grammar Nazis are everywhere


----------



## intinst

Championship beer pong table!


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a c-c-c-cold ride home!


----------



## intinst

Almost needed the 'jaws of life' to get that out of the can of Spaghetti-os!


----------



## intinst

Man, it's Christmas eve, I'm so excited.


----------



## intinst

And a good time was had by all


----------



## intinst

Grrr.


----------



## intinst

Does Mario's have to close when Luigi's opens?


----------



## intinst

I'm the Big Dog in beer pawng!


----------



## intinst

I'd stay away from the third pipe...


----------



## intinst

Jabba Rising


----------



## intinst

They ran out of tracking dogs, so this is what I got.


----------



## intinst

Looks comfortable, but a little cool.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I'm never surprised by what I see in Wal-Mart.


----------



## intinst

He looks dog tired.


----------



## intinst

T'was the season.


----------



## intinst

Isn't it amazing the different area of business that Windows can crash in?


----------



## intinst

The truly sad part is he set the time delay on his camera to take his own picture.


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

Yes, opposable thumbs would be nice


----------



## intinst

Yep, the swing checks out OK. Now to test the slide!


----------



## intinst

Bet they wish they had closed the sun roof.


----------



## intinst

Guess it is starting over time


----------



## intinst

I'm very happy to see you!


----------



## intinst

We'll find them this time!


----------



## intinst

No, I'm fine, nothing's wrong. Sigh


----------



## intinst

Commas are very important


----------



## intinst

Your turn


----------



## intinst

Partied a little too hearty, that time


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, but it's wierd.


----------



## intinst

Well, did it work?


----------



## intinst

I mean like, right now!


----------



## intinst

Took a lot of time and pennys


----------



## intinst

Likes old school better or out of gas?


----------



## intinst

Better than Elmhurst, any way


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Likes old school better or out of gas?


sounds lazy to me


----------



## angelad




----------



## sjc

angelad said:


>


Photo taken just seconds before:
1. Bird pulled a Mike Tyson on his ear
2. Pooped on (Hitler's) shoulder
3. Moved to his head and flew off with toupee'


----------



## cheerio

would love to see this in video


----------



## sjc

> would love to see this in video


----------



## intinst

BYOB? (Bring your own broom,?)


----------



## intinst

Staties get no respect


----------



## intinst

Different combination


----------



## intinst

Pole faster, it's gaining on us!


----------



## intinst

How Christmasey, there's is eve a reindeer in their Logo!


----------



## intinst

Somewhere there is a clown acrobat missing his scooter. (probably at a hospital)


----------



## intinst

Gonna wish they'd closed that window


----------



## intinst

Can we see an example of your work?


----------



## intinst

Computer case on the cheep


----------



## intinst

Big moth


----------



## intinst

The road goes on forever


----------



## intinst

Boy. this looks like it will be a busy day!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Thief, come back with my ball!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Really in to it, isn't he?


----------



## loca

Beatiful butterly.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Boy. this looks like it will be a busy day!


looks like a bad day


----------



## intinst

Want to ride the "Intimidater" virtually?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One of the better moments of Holmes doing his dazzling deductions. In English, ignore the Greek subtitles! Only thing I don't like about this is that it makes Watson look like a dimbulb, which he certainly was not! Still a lot of fun.


----------



## intinst

Well, you wouldn't see anyone else driving a car just like yours.


----------



## intinst

Nom, nom, nom


----------



## intinst

My, what a pretty pink...bucket.


----------



## intinst

Strike!


----------



## intinst

Nice work


----------



## intinst

Show offs


----------



## intinst

Great picture of WW1 Fokker aircraft


----------



## intinst

Great little vacation spot


----------



## intinst

Different snowman


----------



## intinst

Beatiful


----------



## intinst

Anyone needing a job?


----------



## intinst

Not sre how well this would work


----------



## intinst

I'll have just one slice, I'm on a diet


----------



## intinst

Nice shades


----------



## intinst

Wonder where the idea to body surf came from?


----------



## intinst

Definitely worth a look or two!


----------



## intinst

Nice, and the bike ain't bad, either.


----------



## intinst

Great picture, very surreal.


----------



## intinst

Sunrise picture of the day


----------



## intinst

Clash of two worlds


----------



## intinst

Looks like a atomic pizza mushroom cloud!


----------



## intinst

Rather Hitchcockian


----------



## intinst

Probably won't last long


----------



## intinst

Oh Mr. sandman...


----------



## intinst

Nice beard


----------



## intinst

StarWars snow forms


----------



## intinst

Now what about that treat you promise me?


----------



## intinst

Glad that isn't my car


----------



## intinst

How much time each morning do you suppose this takes?
Or is it just a effect of riding the motorcycle?


----------



## intinst

Paper dress


----------



## intinst

Didn't know otters did that too.


----------



## intinst

His and hers rings


----------



## intinst

Money well spent


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Really in to it, isn't he?


More like: Taking one heck of an expensive chance.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Trippy Teddy Bear Invasion Video
Wonder what it`s like to be on drugs? Wonder no more...


----------



## intinst

Japanese Aflac commercials are better than ours


----------



## intinst

In case the first one didn't convey the drugged out state to you clearly enough.


----------



## intinst

That will be fun to explain to the insurance company


----------



## intinst

That will be slow going


----------



## intinst

Worlds largest rear view mirror


----------



## intinst

Where the idea for camouflage patterns came from.


----------



## intinst

Enjoys what she is doing


----------



## intinst

Test to breakage of the wings on the new Boeing 777


----------



## intinst

For the Bald Eagle thread people


----------



## intinst

Hope the save that for when that kid is grown up.


----------



## intinst

Those won't roll around on the drive home


----------



## intinst

fog


----------



## intinst

Yamaha is looking good


----------



## intinst

Just a taste?


----------



## intinst

I can tell


----------



## intinst

Very Different Limo


----------



## intinst

Old Boat


----------



## intinst

Warning! Snake in next picture!


----------



## intinst

Great picture!


----------



## intinst

In the eye of a needle


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> I can tell


ouch


----------



## intinst

Focus


----------



## intinst

Modeling is a very different profession...


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> Focus


she is really into it.


----------



## intinst

You'll have to see it to believe it


----------



## intinst

Why did the chickens walk down the road?


----------



## intinst

? What is that?


----------



## intinst

Now that is a custome car!


----------



## intinst

And this is a LOW level pass!


----------



## intinst

My kind of snow globe!


----------



## intinst

Oral hygiene is so difficult for Darth Vader


----------



## intinst

The things people wil do for money


----------



## intinst

Love this picture!


----------



## intinst

Big salamander!


----------



## intinst

Pretty eyes and a nice smile, too!


----------



## intinst

With an Easter theme...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Smart dogs, too!


----------



## intinst

I never realized that Batman was such a little guy...


----------



## intinst

Spider family


----------



## intinst

And their spider cat


----------



## intinst

All hail the King...


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Female dogs tree?


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh, that looks like trouble...


----------



## intinst

Thus ends the day


----------



## intinst

Making the sand fly


----------



## intinst

I only eat vegetables for lunch...


----------



## intinst

Looks heavy


----------



## intinst

Looks crazy


----------



## intinst

Hip-roof toolbox car


----------



## intinst

Nice place to take a picture, don't think I'd like to be out there.


----------



## intinst

Buy a Kindle! Avoid this happening to you!


----------



## intinst

Snow angels, you're doing it right!


----------



## intinst

Lovely spot for a picnic!


----------



## intinst

I don't think that is the suit she wears at the beach


----------



## intinst

da Vinci had to start somewhere


----------



## intinst

Just pick a table or chair, sit where you like


----------



## intinst

OK, I've seen the bikini and snow boarding, what's up with the shark?


----------



## intinst

On Pointe


----------



## B-Kay 1325

intinst said:


> Buy a Kindle! Avoid this happening to you!


I'm sure this is why most of us already have a Kindle! LOL


----------



## intinst

Just chillin'


----------



## intinst

Oh really?


----------



## intinst

You know, 'that' face!


----------



## intinst

Looks hard to accomplish


----------



## intinst

Well, I guess this was a great party


----------



## intinst

I've been like that, but it has been quite a while.


----------



## intinst

Thanks for making that clear


----------



## intinst

Poor Godzilla!


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

Well, OK. Except fot that one.


----------



## intinst

I've wondered. Now, which of my three is the culprit?


----------



## intinst

Just FYI


----------



## intinst

I'd think it would be a little distracting.


----------



## intinst

'Cool' picture


----------



## intinst

And another


----------



## intinst

sunrise


----------



## intinst

Nice wallpaper


----------



## intinst

Big storm


----------



## intinst

Photographic evidence the turtle knew of a short cut...his victory over the Hare was overturned after a lengthy court battle...


----------



## intinst

I didn't want that Gieco job anyway.


----------



## intinst

MAN 1:"I got Stand Next To Elephant Duty" 
MAN 2:"OK then, I got Hold Up Tail Duty" 
MAN 3:"Sorry I'm late, what's up?"


----------



## intinst

OK, remember not to chase it this time.


----------



## intinst

Ironically, the only Beatles song he can't play is "I am the Walrus."


----------



## intinst

Well George, Congratulations. I'd say this one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## intinst

When the XY games became just the X games


----------



## intinst

Frank immediately realized he should have been more suspicious when his wife volunteered him to coach golf at the juvenile detention center


----------



## intinst

Of all the outlaw biker gangs, the "Flying Squirrels" were most feared.


----------



## intinst

His older brother told him it was a time machine.


----------



## intinst

Insurance, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## intinst

I never understand these Asian TV games. Is the bird winning?


----------



## intinst

Sadly, the party planner misunderstood the request for a helium tank.


----------



## intinst

I can't understand it; every time I turn on the microwave, the lights go out in a ten block radius.


----------



## intinst

Would someone PLEASE scratch my nose?


----------



## intinst

Recent events have convinced me that music pirates must be punished...


----------



## intinst

Some have the 'goth' look down pat


----------



## intinst

Since "Bingo Night" kept getting rowdier, It was decided that security would have to be stepped up.


----------



## intinst

Even a cephlopod is faster than me at that


Spoiler



damn


 puzzle!


----------



## intinst

You may now begin browsing the cabin for bamboo shoots...


----------



## intinst

Who's the Great Pumpkin NOW?


----------



## intinst

I fought the wall and the wall won...


----------



## intinst

The filming for "Cool Runnings, Part Deux" is about to begin


----------



## intinst

I've heard of bedroom eyes, but...


----------



## intinst

Push Me-Pull You


----------



## intinst

They are going to hate that picture when they are older


----------



## intinst

I'm glad they changed Ronald McDonald, the old one just creeped me out.


----------



## intinst

Behind the scenes footage of the Terminator movies


----------



## intinst

I may be drunk, but I'm not smashed.


----------



## intinst

Hey! No pictures!


----------



## intinst

The restroom is where?


----------



## intinst

The ring isn't real, either.


----------



## intinst

These colors won't run, except after balls and frisbies.


----------



## intinst

Always check out the "play room" at the day care before you pick one.


----------



## intinst

And he still won't come when I call!


----------



## intinst

I call the bottom bunk


----------



## intinst

He's really good, in October I watched him carve a jack-o-lantern.


----------



## intinst

I know mine's red...


----------



## intinst

Uncle Enos was always obsessed with comic books, the funeral wil be tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

The perfect couple


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's a big one, what ever it is


----------



## intinst

Take me to your leader


----------



## intinst

I hear they are making a new movie, combining Star Wars and Mad Max.


----------



## intinst

Now really, what nerd goes to bed with wearing his glasses?


----------



## intinst

Must be a new one, it's much bigger than PS3


----------



## intinst

Uncle Fred, just before he was side swiped by a woman on a couch.


----------



## intinst

Would someone go outside and smack the side of the stadium a couple of times?


----------



## intinst

We taught him this when we heard Michael Vick might be moving to town.


----------



## intinst

Somewhere there is a statue that's mighty cold.


----------



## intinst

Don't all pets like to go for a walk?


----------



## intinst

You're embarrassing me


----------



## intinst

Boy, your camera has an extremely bright flash!


----------



## intinst

Haute couture meets sea food resturant


----------



## intinst

The builders had chocking worries till they started hiring workers over three years old.


----------



## intinst

I said "No close ups" and I meant "No close ups"








See me after the photo shoot if you want it back


----------



## intinst

No, Sorry guys. It's just a shiny rock, it isn't a quarter after all.


----------



## intinst

I don't recognize the face, but the name has a familiar ring to it


----------



## intinst

Mom just pushes the Hot Pockets and Pop Tarts between monitors 3 & 4, unless I'm in the middle of BATTLE!


----------



## intinst

Look, it's the Brat Mobile!


----------



## intinst

My other vehicle is a unicorn


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, but I'm not going through that door!


----------



## intinst

Beetle Juice


----------



## intinst

I've know some 'catty' women, but...


----------



## intinst

Must be Lake Michelin


----------



## intinst

Sari, wrong number


----------



## intinst

I bet I know who lives there...


----------



## intinst

Road trip!


----------



## intinst

The tests were going well. when suddenly all the panda-bots turned and looked at the girl...


----------



## intinst

You won't will you?


----------



## intinst

Surprise! You're on "Let's Make A Sandwich!"


----------



## intinst

I'm right in front, wearing the red tie.
I see you walking the other way!


----------



## intinst

Come on guys, this isn't funny any more! Guys? Guys...


----------



## intinst

Do you like watermelon? I love it!


----------



## intinst

Seems out of place, I mean, red glasses?


----------



## intinst

I's got feets!


----------



## intinst

There's a difference?


----------



## intinst

Are you a little compulsive about everyday tasks? Check this out...


----------



## intinst

Interesting advertisement


----------



## intinst

Just out crusin' with my homies


----------



## intinst

"You keep saying that word. I do not think it means what you think it means."


----------



## intinst

Where is the snow cleaner when you need him?


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

Can i borrow another quarter?


----------



## intinst

It's everywhere these days


----------



## intinst

Brief and to the point


----------



## intinst

Two lifeforms communicating on a basic level


----------



## intinst

Creepy


----------



## intinst

More accelerator problems?


----------



## intinst

Hi, I'm in here and your not, nah, nah, nah.


----------



## intinst

Come on, summer!


----------



## intinst

The shoes really make the outfit


----------



## intinst

No one really needs to get to those shopping carts, and I am so important.


----------



## intinst

The sign didn't say not to hit it.


----------



## intinst

There where a few bugs out tonight on the ride home, several less now though.


----------



## intinst

I love sketti !


----------



## intinst

Rudolph doesn't seem happy this Christmas...


----------



## angelad

Emm, hello little viking.


----------



## patinagle

I am so TIRED of the WIND!  Grrr!


----------



## intinst

patinagle said:


> I am so TIRED of the WIND! Grrr!


I grew up in Wichita KS, it has more days with more wind than Chicago. Been in Little Rock for long enough that I've nearly forgotten what it is like to have to compensate for it while walking or driving, but not quite.


----------



## sjc

Twice, the wind caught me good.

1.  I was walking to my car in the city the gust whipping around the buildings was so strong; it sent me skidding across the sidewalk and made me fall with a skirt on.  My stockings were all torn...I broke my shoe; I was so embarrassed. 

2.  I was getting out of my car at the registry...opened the car door the wind took it and yanked me out of the car into the street...I got sand burns on my hands and knees (ouch) and it was street side...I'm lucky I didn't get hit by a car.  I got up so fast...looked all around to make sure no body saw me.  My license pic looked like hell...my hair was all windblown...my eyes all irritated and watery from the wind (not to mention my aching palms and knees).  Horrible.

BUT:  It beats water in the basement any day.  I'm still pumping and cleaning the mess.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Twice, the wind caught me good.
> 
> 1. I was walking to my car in the city the gust whipping around the buildings was so strong; it sent me skidding across the sidewalk and made me fall with a skirt on. My stockings were all torn...I broke my shoe; I was so embarrassed.
> 
> 2. I was getting out of my car at the registry...opened the car door the wind took it and yanked me out of the car into the street...I got sand burns on my hands and knees (ouch) and it was street side...I'm lucky I didn't get hit by a car. I got up so fast...looked all around to make sure no body saw me. My license pic looked like hell...my hair was all windblown...my eyes all irritated and watery from the wind (not to mention my aching palms and knees). Horrible.
> 
> BUT: It beats water in the basement any day. I'm still pumping and cleaning the mess.


It has DEFINITELY not been your week!


----------



## intinst

Some days are like that


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

This will not end well...


----------



## intinst

Gotta have a hand free for my cigarette


----------



## intinst

Gonna be at it a while longer, he needs the Snow Cleaner's help!


----------



## intinst

Should have put this in the flower a day thread


----------



## intinst

How true, how true.


----------



## intinst

I have those days as well


----------



## intinst

Not sure that helps


----------



## intinst

Tiny gamer


----------



## intinst

More at ten o' clock!


----------



## intinst

Ahhh!


----------



## intinst

Too bad the Olympics aren't on now


----------



## intinst

Some may be able to relate


----------



## intinst

You know, with catnip?


----------



## intinst

Another day in the swamp...


----------



## intinst

You really do.


----------



## intinst

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## intinst

Another Peeps diorama


----------



## intinst

Duct tape to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Typical cat


----------



## intinst

I wonder how he broke it in the first place.


----------



## intinst

Teddy bears on parade


----------



## intinst

Goodbye and thanks for the fish


----------



## intinst

Puff, Puff, Puff...


----------



## intinst

No matter the question


----------



## intinst

Do you mind?


----------



## intinst

Ah, memories


----------



## intinst

I yelled for help


----------



## intinst

Hope the rope doesn't break!


----------



## intinst

Cupid may need vision correction


----------



## intinst

Most cats just do this behind your back


----------



## intinst

New York, New York


----------



## intinst

Need a new pair of red shoes?


----------



## intinst

At least the ones I've known


----------



## intinst

Stop acting like you have something better to do than catering to my every whim.


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the old rose colored glasses...


----------



## intinst

What's the matter, never seen a bird before?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...


----------



## intinst

Now, which of them said that?


----------



## intinst

Well, where are they?


----------



## intinst

Don't you trust me?


----------



## intinst

It's 4 AM. Can you feed me now?


----------



## intinst

Who ya gonna call?


----------



## intinst

Even if I find the keys, you keep it


----------



## intinst

Those words, I don't think they mean what you think they mean.
(apologies to the Princess Bride)


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Those words, I don't think they mean what you think they mean.
> (apologies to the Princess Bride)


normal warehouse


----------



## loca




----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


>


btw, if anybody wants, I can take that identical picture without snoopy in it. it's the time warner center in columbus circle,


----------



## intinst

Hi, all. Check this out. This sight contains information on perhaps the most incredible and underreported health concern of all time. http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## intinst

Nice take on the Blue Angels


----------



## intinst

Couple of weeks ago we introduced you a crazy Ferrari fan from US who built a 10-foot long 15-foot high bridge to connect his sports car's living-room to parking spot, and this time it's a Lamborghini fan from Fukushima, Japan, who has asked the designer Takuya Tsuchida to make a 9 car garage and he should be able to enjoy viewing one of them in the living room.

Well, if one has a Lamborghini Countach Anniversary edition, it is expected that he don't wanna miss its look before he closes his eyes in the evening or opens in the morning. That's the reason why he wants his Lamborghini at a spitting distance from his couch.

On the other, the house is designed in such a way to have a platform that the owner can raise and lower as per his wish, placing the car in your bed room or the garage below.


----------



## cheerio

so pretty much u can have whatever car u want in your house on any certain day, nice


----------



## intinst

Nice magic trick


----------



## intinst

When Barbie dolls get tramp stamps, it's time to monitor your children's toys


----------



## intinst

I think it is broken, not meant to be this way, 
but very interesting to look at, anyway.


----------



## intinst

Old houses


----------



## intinst

Quite a name for a bar


----------



## intinst

A real "Iron Man"


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The family that bikes together stays together...unless the welds break


----------



## intinst

That's one big dog


----------



## intinst

Bat house


----------



## intinst

Please! Please! Please!


----------



## intinst

Gonna take a lot bigger bowl.


----------



## intinst

Throw it! Throw it! Throw it! Throw it!


----------



## intinst

The law of gravity been repealed in this area?


----------



## intinst

Art can be everywhere


----------



## intinst

Wonder if the bar is where they were headed anyway, or were they leaving?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like the wheel lock is necessary







.


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and aggravate the dead ones


----------



## intinst

Had you noticed?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I think it is broken, not meant to be this way,
> but very interesting to look at, anyway.


No, it's not broken, the sculptor does a bunch of his work like that. There's a couple for sale in a store on 57th street.


----------



## intinst

Good, I like it that way!


----------



## intinst

Nicely worded. (Last word of letter body edited for mild obscenity.)


----------



## intinst

YES! Finally!


----------



## intinst

Just some old pics I found on the web:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I have no idea how they accomplished this.


----------



## intinst

Looks a little surprised


----------



## intinst

Big moth, Biiiggg Moth


----------



## intinst

Looks like they went somewhere they shouldn't.


----------



## intinst

Don't just stand there, do something!


----------



## intinst

Teacher's math class April Fool's joke


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Nicely worded. (Last word of letter body edited for mild obscenity.)


LMAO!! That is hysterical!! Made my day.


----------



## angelad




----------



## intinst

More old pictures


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Answer to the question I am sure everyone had about the iPad


----------



## intinst

Rosie the Jetson's robot can't be too far in the future


----------



## intinst

What we have in this batch is a coffee mug re-design that puts the "energy of hot coffee to practical use." In simple terms, the heat from your piping hot coffee-filled mug "Ironius" can be used to iron out a few creases of your shirt. Perfectly handy for those naughty ones who indulge in office romances. *Nina in her silky black bra is not included in the package!


----------



## intinst

I just don't understand fashion


----------



## intinst

See above caption, but maybe when it is raining?


----------



## intinst

evolution of man


----------



## intinst

I LOVE being a hippo!


----------



## intinst

seems a waste of effort for the umbrella


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, hot English muffins


----------



## sjc

Title: Feel the Heat








Or: Flip and Fry


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had reason to post this in another thread, so since I had the URL all set to paste, it seemed a shame not to post it in this thread:


----------



## sjc

Hooded:
ROTFLMAO!!  I saw it on the other thread; but thought it best not to comment.  HILARIOUS!!


----------



## angelad




----------



## intinst

Looks studious, doesn't he?


----------



## intinst

Must be bored


----------



## intinst

Betsey, is this quilted?


----------



## intinst

Yin/Yang


----------



## intinst

My, that's a long ways


----------



## intinst

House slippers to go get the paper when it is icy out?


----------



## intinst

I don't want to grow up, I'm a Toys' R Us kid!


----------



## intinst

More, More old pictures


----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


>


The shot of the two men holding the huge gun is the real deal, not a fake or a toy. It is what was known as a "punt gun". In the 1800s, before modern game laws, many people hunted wild birds commercially. The easiest way to get them (we're mostly talking ducks and geese here) was while they were resting in big flocks on the water at night. Hunters would go out in a small rowed boat called a punt, and shoot the birds with a load of shot from the gigantic punt gun. The shot didn't have much range, but it was easy to get close at night. The gun was so large it had to be mounted in a fixed mount on the boat, pointing to the front. The shot would kill dozens of birds in one titanic blast.

See this link:

http://www.gizmowatch.com/entry/punt-gun-you-cant-possibly-handle-it-alone/

In the previous set of photos, I'm pretty sure the young lady with the two robots behind her is from an old episode of Doctor Who (British tv science fiction/children's show).


----------



## intinst

Approaching the last of the old photos


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

These are the last


----------



## intinst

Might should have moved the car


----------



## intinst

This would be scary...


----------



## intinst

I think this is a cool picture


----------



## intinst

A very close call


----------



## intinst

Lucky front end loader driver


----------



## intinst

Interesting pool decor


----------



## intinst

Come on, at least make some effort!


----------



## intinst

OK, Varmint!


----------



## intinst

Vietnamese house boat


----------



## intinst

That's a big hotdog!


----------



## intinst

Just a.. little... higher!


----------



## intinst

No, no plumbing problem. Why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

I thought you surfed on top of the water.


----------



## intinst

Look familiar to any of you guys?


----------



## intinst

We are not amused...


----------



## intinst

'bought time dessert was served. Aren't you having any?


----------



## intinst

Got any more bread?


----------



## intinst

A tip of the hat to some of the best!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: the "old" pictures. . . ..the one of the dressed up dog shows that people with pets haven't evolved very much. . .  . . .and the one of the guy and the other guy in a dog suit might be sepia toned, but it's not old, 'cause the guy has a cell phone. . . . . . .

Love the Blue Angels!


----------



## tessa

is that John Wayne walking in front of man carring the horse ?


----------



## angelad




----------



## intinst

Hiding behind this curtain makes me almost invisible!


----------



## intinst

I'll sit where and how I want


----------



## intinst

Good dog, just like I trained you!


----------



## intinst

Eeeyou, what's that smell?


----------



## intinst

re: the book burning threads:


----------



## intinst

One way to make a convertable


----------



## intinst

No one sneaks up on Cat Man.


----------



## intinst

Just swim on out here.


----------



## intinst

Worked like that with my first.


----------



## intinst

The boss says


----------



## intinst

There isn't that much difference some times


----------



## intinst

'Less it's dindin time


----------



## intinst

seemed like a fun idea


----------



## intinst

Battlestar Galactica car


----------



## intinst

This may be the last photo I ever post to this thread. There is no way I can compete.
I present, "The greatest photo caption of all time:"


----------



## cheerio

nice gorilla


----------



## intinst

When you are not sure what else to do, hold your head above water and KEEP ON PADDLING!


----------



## intinst

Has this man NEVER seen a RoadRunner cartoon?


----------



## intinst

Happy Car is glad to see you!


----------



## intinst

Can the Enterprise be far behind?


----------



## intinst

Counting with pretzels


----------



## intinst

Getting awful friendly with that statue


----------



## intinst

A scope or aiming device for every purpose, Now if it weren't too heavy to carry.
V


----------



## intinst

It's just a bicycle race.


----------



## intinst

Seems like the hair would add to much wind resistance.


----------



## intinst

A fountain you don't see everyday


----------



## intinst

Bit foggy today...


----------



## intinst

Diving in


----------



## intinst

Max fuel capacity reached, must go to bed now... must go to , ohwell, here's good, too.


----------



## intinst

Well, how would you get it home?


----------



## intinst

That is one tough looking gladiator!


----------



## intinst

Got the ball, got the ball, got the ball!


----------



## intinst

Mom is so creative


----------



## intinst

How many painters does it take to...


----------



## intinst

Where do you want me to put this down?


----------



## intinst

Nice camo


----------



## intinst

A tub of popcorn, a laptop and thou... just doesn't sound as poetic as some of the old lines


----------



## intinst

This place looks so nice I am going to use it as my avatar for a while.


----------



## intinst

Literal photograph; couch surfing


----------



## intinst

Guess we know what he thinks of that sign


----------



## intinst

Weally weally, sewious!


----------



## intinst

Boom


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, pie!


----------



## intinst

Even a popped collar would not make you look this cool.


----------



## intinst

Hi there, like my closeup?


----------



## intinst

Nice cars!


----------



## intinst

Tetris in Hell


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

bad neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Really bad neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Houston, I think we have a problem.


----------



## intinst

This tour bus goes everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Some of these lots just try too hard to get more cars in.


----------



## intinst

New "touchless" car wash


----------



## intinst

This city has a bad pothole problem.


----------



## intinst

Miracle Parking Only. May be that medical marijuana?


----------



## intinst

It wasn't all glory for Vader. In the early years of the emperor, he had to hustle more.


----------



## intinst

For you Jackman fans


----------



## intinst

Somebody call 911 !


----------



## intinst

Dual-purpose holder, cup and/or pup


----------



## intinst

They say that upgrading the cabinets in your kitchen 
will really improve the value of your home.


----------



## intinst

That job posting said it was a great job!
Outdoors, lots of exercise, working with animals, 
clothing provided, but I'm not sure it's for me.


----------



## intinst

ATC=All Terrain Chair


----------



## intinst

Hey boss, we've had a little problem in the shop, 
you better come back here


----------



## intinst

Nike has found a fresh new market with nearly 
unlimited potential, running shoes for elephants!


----------



## intinst

Never underestimate the power of a man with duct tape!


----------



## intinst

in re the last picture:

Only two things needed to fix most problems, WD-40 and duct tape.
If it doesn't move and it should, use the WD-40
If it does move and it shouldn't use the duct tape.


----------



## intinst

New religion sweeping the world, here we are at a meeting of some of its adherents.


----------



## intinst

Bachelor's idea of economy and multi-tasking.
Why waste the hot soapy water?


----------



## intinst

Want the hubby to help with making cookies?


----------



## intinst

No Kidding!


----------



## intinst

Supersize that order for me, please.


----------



## intinst

I am the Egg Man (with apologies to John and the boys)


----------



## intinst

Elephants can read!


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, sir. Only compact cars allowed from this point on, but I can help you with that...


----------



## intinst

Are you sure you want to play extreme paintball with me, punk? Are you sure?


----------



## intinst

This really wouldn't be funny, darn chalk artists!


----------



## telracs

When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> When all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.


But in the words of one of my fellow aircraft mechanics,"Don't force it! Get a bigger hammer!" 
(said in jest, before you get to worried  )


----------



## intinst

I said Go! not Whoa!


----------



## intinst

I wonder where they get it?


----------



## intinst

Wonder what the catch is?


----------



## intinst

Voted "Best Costume" by all the guys at the Con.


----------



## intinst

Knows what he wants and thinks he knows where to find it.


----------



## intinst

Say that again?


----------



## intinst

Think granny is safe from prowlers


----------



## intinst

Let's see if there is any place else to stay, OK?


----------



## intinst

Thought the air conditioner was running longer than usual today.
Must be something to that global warming stuff.


----------



## intinst

Driving may be OK, but your luck isn't good


----------



## intinst

Amazing what some people's idea of a good time is.


----------



## intinst

Universal sign I understand


----------



## intinst

Japan, summed up in one picture


----------



## intinst

I'm tired, think I'll rest here.


----------



## intinst

You have been notified.


----------



## intinst

Don't think that is all natual, look at the expiration date.


----------



## intinst

Must be decorating a really small house...


----------



## intinst

Two shirts for the price of one!


----------



## intinst

Don't know where we are, but we're not on highway 89.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> But in the words of one of my fellow aircraft mechanics,"Don't force it! Get a bigger hammer!"
> (said in jest, before you get too worried  )


With you, I never worry. Now, let's see if I remember the poor man's tool kit...

screwdriver, any coin, or your nails
wrench, your teeth
hammer, your shoe....


----------



## intinst

Not sure who it is or what he's supposed to be, but he's happy!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> With you, I never worry. Now, let's see if I remember the poor man's tool kit...
> 
> screwdriver, any coin, or your nails
> wrench, your teeth
> hammer, your shoe....


----------



## telracs

Knew I could count on you!


----------



## intinst

This is an illegal shot, you're supposed to have at least one foot on the ground, but I'll give her points for style!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Knew I could count on you!


I try.


----------



## intinst

Smile! If Keith Richards can, almost anybody else should be able!


----------



## intinst

I wonder if they saw this coming?


----------



## intinst

No, don't turn it around, it'll reach!


----------



## intinst

A lot of being a photographer is in the timing


----------



## intinst

A great idea for any carpenters in your life!


----------



## intinst

Tractors! We don't need no stinking tractors!


----------



## intinst

Expensive iPad stand


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Got a big pile of coins and a lot of time? You too can make one of these!


----------



## intinst

Strong neck, don't know what it is doing to his brain


----------



## intinst

I haven't a clue why he did this


----------



## intinst

Well, he found a good listener...


----------



## intinst

Victoria's Secret for the canine group


----------



## intinst

A least one admits it


----------



## intinst

One stop shopping for that shotgun wedding!


----------



## intinst

Let's go camping, so we can get away from it all


----------



## intinst

Parallel parking champ!


----------



## intinst

Seems a reasonable request.


----------



## intinst

Not very P-C wedding cake


----------



## intinst

Who says bald guys hae no sense of humor?


----------



## intinst

Classy trouper car


----------



## intinst

No, he's not a chauvinist, he's just helping her train for the channel crossing!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> With you, I never worry. Now, let's see if I remember the poor man's tool kit...
> 
> screwdriver, any coin, or your nails
> wrench, your teeth
> hammer, your shoe....


Nonsense, not just any coin....You need both a dime and a nickel, for those wide-slot screws!


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nonsense, not just any coin....You need both a dime and a nickel, for those wide-slot screws!


Good point.


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nonsense, not just any coin....You need both a dime and a nickel, for those wide-slot screws!


Phillips screws are the tricky ones, finding a knife blade that fits just right...


----------



## angelad

intinst said:


> Phillips screws are the tricky ones, finding a knife blade that fits just right...


Add a quarter for a complete set


----------



## intinst

There's eleven commandments?


----------



## intinst

I think I can, I think I can...


----------



## intinst

Dog Sings To Soothe Crying Baby


----------



## intinst

LL has been known to be a little feisty about changing her menu


----------



## intinst

And all the women said, "Amen"


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> LL has been known to be a little feisty about changing her menu


Don't believe it! If I ask him what he would like me to fix, he'll just reply I'll eat whatever you put on the table.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Don't believe it! If I ask him what he would like me to fix, he'll just reply I'll eat whatever you put on the table.


As I have been trained by the sign.


----------



## intinst

What do you get when you cross an elephant with a rhinoceros?


Spoiler



Elephino! (say it, you'll understand)


----------



## intinst

Our server problems will be over soon, the computer repairman is here.


----------



## intinst

Don't think they would be driving it away, even without the wheel lock.


----------



## intinst

Good luck with that now.


----------



## intinst

Even vampires are having a tough time.


----------



## intinst

Touch at your own risk.


----------



## intinst

Maxine, you are so mean!


----------



## intinst

Super Squirrel?


----------



## intinst

Take forever to get that off!


----------



## intinst

Good button and thread, as well.


----------



## telracs

have to admit, I read that as


Spoiler



bust


 strength and didn't get it for a sec.


----------



## intinst

Either the sign hanger needs to paymore attention to his work, or they need a new bus driver.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> have to admit, I read that as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> bust
> 
> 
> strength and didn't get it for a sec.


That may also apply.


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Poor broccoli


----------



## intinst

Every one but me has a web cam.


----------



## intinst

And here I thought it was the conditions that caused the rip currents, not the swimming.


----------



## intinst

Ah, man, missed another bus. And this one had a lot more room on it than the last one.


----------



## intinst

4 wheel drive, for when you positively have to make it to the cementary.


----------



## intinst

Don't know what or where it is, but it is kinda cool looking


----------



## intinst

Couple of big gals


----------



## intinst

Don't think I want a pillow tonight, at least not that one!


----------



## intinst

Internet factoids, believe what you want to


----------



## intinst

Everything the body needs


----------



## intinst

Sorta reminds you of Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## intinst

You'd be horrified too if someone slice part of you of with a knife!


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


----------



## intinst

I hates Mondays, I hates them.


----------



## intinst

No Mayo!, and I'd hurry


----------



## intinst

Must be a high crime rate in the area, 
either that or the restrooms are further away than normal.


----------



## intinst

Oh, No! Run!


----------



## angelad




----------



## Neo

intinst said:


> Don't know what or where it is, but it is kinda cool looking


This is the Atomium in Brussels, Belgium. It's kind of their Eiffel Tower, and was built on the occasion of Belgium hosting the Universal Expo (not sure what year though) 

And BTW, I wanted to take this opportunity to thank you Intist for all the cool stuff you post here, I check it out daily and really enjoy it


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Hi there, like my closeup?


What the .... is this?! And do they live in Texas?!!!!


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> You'd be horrified too if someone slice part of you of with a knife!


lol


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Unusual instrament, I had never heard of before this.


----------



## intinst

Oh, nothing much, just hanging around.


----------



## intinst

A man who really gets into his pie crusts


----------



## intinst

Turtle Power!


----------



## intinst

Did your eggs come out this well?


----------



## intinst

Reaching a whole new level of "Cool."


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good


----------



## intinst

He'll be at it a while


----------



## intinst

Getting some "Air"


----------



## intinst

I like it


----------



## intinst

OK, the reason I called this meeting...


----------



## intinst

Won't be seeing this much more


----------



## intinst




----------



## angelad




----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Picture in a picture in a picture...


----------



## intinst

Perks of the job


----------



## intinst

Don't want to grow up


----------



## intinst

Finally got that itch


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll stay on the ground, thanks anyway.


----------



## intinst

Beware of the umbrella of the Samurai







.


----------



## intinst

Crop Duster


----------



## intinst

Hey, You're on my flag!


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhhhh


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Real Estate = Location, Location, Location
Photography = Timing, Timing, Timing


----------



## intinst

That's a boom box


----------



## intinst

Must. stand. still.


----------



## intinst

Like my costume?


----------



## intinst

Don't know any practical use for this ability, but kinda cool


----------



## intinst

Some people have too much time and too little intelligence.


----------



## intinst

Another iPad holder


----------



## intinst

Good evening, I'll be your door stop.


----------



## intinst

Big Wave


----------



## intinst

If you see it on the internet, it must be true


----------



## intinst

Night time cityscape


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

My newest wallpaper


----------



## intinst

These gals are all so skinny you can see their ribs!...Oh wait...


----------



## intinst

Hope they don't sleep walk.


----------



## intinst

Fun with markers


----------



## intinst

Where there is a will...


----------



## intinst

That's just not fair!


----------



## intinst

And bless Mama, and bless Papa and...


----------



## intinst

Remember Standing Cat? Now meet by the magic of the internet...


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> My newest wallpaper


bet they get the role they were looking for


----------



## patinagle

intinst said:


> And bless Mama, and bless Papa and...


AWWWW!


----------



## intinst

World's luckiest train track inspector?


----------



## intinst

Astro Boy!


----------



## intinst

Confused yet?


----------



## intinst

Kinda takes the fun out of it, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

That'll take a while


----------



## intinst

Bacon is everywhere these days


----------



## intinst

This just doesn't look right...


----------



## intinst

Part duck?


----------



## intinst

Different surf board


----------



## intinst

The 'Peanuts' gang


----------



## intinst

Very large strawberry


----------



## intinst

Wow, what a punch!


----------



## intinst

That book really has their attention


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is but it's pretty


----------



## intinst

No witty saying, I just like the picture


----------



## intinst

Nice Audi


----------



## intinst

Taste the Rainbow! (it kinda reminds me of the flavor of unicorns)


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

For the 'Bald Eagle' thread people


----------



## intinst

Riiiggghhhttt HERE!


----------



## intinst

ie: Don't look up with your mouth open


----------



## intinst

Most macabre house on the block?


----------



## intinst

How long can you hold your breath?


----------



## intinst

Different idea in roller blades


----------



## intinst

For the chic 'end of the world' type


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem to work


----------



## intinst

Yeah, maybe I will have a glass


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Low tide


----------



## intinst

That's all for now, see you later!


----------



## sjc

Imagine this sign in a restaurant?
or Your Hotel Room?


----------



## intinst

Someone's lack of math skills is showing


----------



## intinst

Might have cinched that a little too tight


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Caution! SNAKE that is doing it wrong in next picture!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Awful heavy strap for a little box


----------



## intinst

You'll be sor-ry!


----------



## intinst

It's the thought that counts


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself Apple laptop


----------



## intinst

Guess it would work sort of like suspenders, this way.


----------



## intinst

Oh I'm sure that's a real drivers license, they always let you girlfriend in the picture.


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## intinst

I hope her head isn't shaped so that it really fits better that way. 
The full face shield will be a problem


----------



## intinst

About a million dollar car that he put in the drink!


----------



## intinst

I want to see my lawyer, there got to be a law against it!


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, they said.
It's just a little over they said
You'll make it fine, they said
Hey can you get a ladder or a rope?


----------



## intinst

Dog will get a lot of exercise if they forget he's out there.


----------



## intinst

Good try, but I don't think it will work.


----------



## intinst

Most people put the boat in the water first, but not Bob, he has to do it his own way.


----------



## intinst

Wrong on so many levels...


----------



## intinst

Most are content with a much smaller rain hat


----------



## intinst

This kind of handle bar is called an 'Ape Hanger' for some reason


----------



## intinst

Ah, lady, Lady LADY!


----------



## intinst

His friends are so impressed, to say nothing of his parents when they find out.


----------



## intinst

They were racing, when a limbo competition broke out!


----------



## intinst

It's good to have friends, but the big dumb ones don't last as long.


----------



## intinst

Fido's attmpt to 'be' the ball did not work out well


----------



## intinst

Competitions are not all the same:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Satellite programing is popular at this apartment building


----------



## intinst

Going to be some digging at this intersection, I'm guessing.


----------



## intinst

Must not have read the 'This side up' placard.


----------



## intinst

I have a 1 gigabyte card in my camera.


----------



## intinst

The cat doesn't look happy.


----------



## intinst

My, but don't those shoes look comfy!


----------



## intinst

Why pets attack their owners:


----------



## intinst

Stating the obvious


----------



## intinst

Oh Dad, I'm really scared now.


----------



## intinst

Mom, the guys are looking!


----------



## intinst

Another, stating the obvious


----------



## intinst

Is it hot today or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

Getting everyone together for these family portraits is so difficult!


----------



## intinst

Shhh!


----------



## intinst

Graffiti philosophy:


----------



## intinst

Don't you feel better with the TSA ever vigilant?


----------



## intinst

Creepy Talking Robot Mouth Prototype


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> This kind of handle bar is called an 'Ape Hanger' for some reason


have fun turning


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> have fun turning


Well, you know, just lean into the turns, I guess, if you can figure out how with your arms stretched like that.


----------



## intinst

Stephen King wrote a book about appliances like this!


----------



## intinst

iPad printer attachment


----------



## intinst

And Heel, Toe, Ball, Cross-Step, Heel, Toe . ...and then the big finish with jazz hands!


----------



## intinst

The Battle of Hoth Revisited,


Spoiler



with bacon


----------



## intinst

One point of view


----------



## intinst

Turnabout is fair play


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate billboard placement


----------



## intinst

Scary good balance


----------



## intinst

a different look for the bath


----------



## intinst

Sir, I believe you are doing it wrong. (either that or I am upside down!)


----------



## intinst

You get good reception with that?


----------



## intinst

If you are that bad a judge of heights, Get A Tape Measure!


----------



## intinst

Everybody Smile!


----------



## intinst

Did you find Waldo?


----------



## intinst

And I got it in there first try!


----------



## intinst

Not while I am still alive


----------



## intinst

Great, different three wheeler!


----------



## intinst

Hey girls, get a load of this!


----------



## intinst

Caption this:


----------



## intinst

Go away, or I will insult you again!


----------



## intinst

USS Independence. The next generation of Naval warships has arrived! It's fast. It's deadly. And it takes the fight right to the enemy's doorstep. Designed specifically for close-to-shore operations, these Littoral Combat Ships - or LCSs - feature a wide array of manned and unmanned 21st century weapons systems built to counter both surface and subsurface threats. When she joins the fleet in 2010, Independence will further broaden America's dominance of the world's oceans.


----------



## intinst

And continuing in the marine theme, an octopus with a little kleptomania problem:


----------



## drenfrow

Hey baby, can I buy you a drink?


----------



## intinst

Looks comfy, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Big Jeep!


----------



## intinst

Quite the view!


----------



## intinst

Well, it isn't a Toyota.


----------



## intinst

Biiiggg Frog


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Isn't Easter over?


----------



## intinst

Street racer


----------



## intinst

Strangest car jacking ever


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Any ideas how I might spruce up my lake house? I'll be moving in before the month is out.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Hmmmmm....


Spoiler



A wrecking ball could do the trick!



Spoiler not for Brendan's eyes... 

Brendan, seriously? Where DID you get that pic?  Please tell me that is NOT your retirement home... Hey, didn't you say on your blog that you were moving south? Maybe I could come help you get the place fixed up... I have ALL summer!


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> Any ideas how I might spruce up my lake house? I'll be moving in before the month is out.


Brendan! I can tell you've been working on the lake house! Looks so much better than the earlier pics. When do you think you'll be ready for company?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hmmmmm....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A wrecking ball could do the trick!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler not for Brendan's eyes...
> 
> Brendan, seriously? Where DID you get that pic?  Please tell me that is NOT your retirement home... Hey, didn't you say on your blog that you were moving south? Maybe I could come help you get the place fixed up... I have ALL summer!


I would love that! I'm thinking of adding chartruese curtains on the left and a beaded curtain for the upper door. Oh, that's Uncle Carl down there on the balcony. He brought the signs to cover a small hole in the wall... temporarily of course. Here's a pic of me last week cleaning the back yard. I'm thinking geraniums and begonias, what say?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair




----------



## intinst

William Shatner: Coolest Space Traveler Ever?


----------



## intinst

I'm sure this is only the beginning.


----------



## sjc

Meredith and Brendan:
Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

SJC... you are so right.... that is a beauty-FULL


Spoiler



Butt,


 ....How did you ever get that picture of Brendan??


----------



## sjc

I'll never tell.


----------



## intinst

This took some practice to pull off!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> This took some practice to pull off!


I MUST put this as my BUMP... even though it is early in the day.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> SJC... you are so right.... that is a beauty-FULL
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Butt,
> 
> 
> ....How did you ever get that picture of Brendan??


I had no idea that anyone would be out there and well, it was kind of hot when I closed the door and I thought... well, gosh, I had no idea!


----------



## sjc

1. That mirror skit should win some sort of ingenuity award...amazing.

2. Brendan: If that were your


Spoiler



butt


; you wouldn't be on the Kindle Boards; you'd be modeling tight jeans for a top agency!! You can keep dreaming though.


----------



## intinst

It mortified Henry that the horse knew more 
about car engines than he ever would.


----------



## intinst

If not for your wife, do it for the cats...


----------



## intinst

Whoa, what did they put in these shakes, anyway?


----------



## intinst

I can see the difference!


----------



## intinst

Can someone explain to me why the cat 
is pushing a watermelon out of the lake?


----------



## intinst

Flipper Man to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Right, 'Fun size', un huh.


----------



## intinst

I want some!


----------



## intinst

What's your point of view?


----------



## intinst

place with a sense of humor!


----------



## intinst

Never believe YOU again!


----------



## intinst

And it's full of what is in those tubes, too!


----------



## intinst

Some have it, others don't


----------



## intinst

Go away, you're bothering the astronomers!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I can see the difference!


& wishing you could feel the difference? Watch it mister...I know who you're married to!! She's only a PM away...lol.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> & wishing you could feel the difference? Watch it mister...I know who you're married to!! She's only a PM away...lol.


When we were first married, we had this discussion. I told her that the only two things that would keep me from LOOKING, (only looking) were going blind or death. Then I blew it and told her if I went blind, there was still the Braille method.  That is when she reminded me about the death thing.  So we have an understanding on both our parts; It doesn't hurt to window shop, as long as you aren't going to buy anything.


----------



## intinst

Very early GPS


----------



## intinst

La LA LA La La!


----------



## intinst

Found a warm spot to sleep


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> When we were first married, we had this discussion. I told her that the only two things that would keep me from LOOKING, (only looking) were going blind or death. Then I blew it and told her if I went blind, there was still the Braille method.  That is when she reminded me about the death thing.  So we have an understanding on both our parts; It doesn't hurt to window shop, as long as you aren't going to buy anything.


Just like the old ad: Please don't squeeze the Charmin.


----------



## intinst

Durn Humins!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Just like the old ad: Please don't squeeze Charmin.


corrected


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> When we were first married, we had this discussion. I told her that the only two things that would keep me from LOOKING, (only looking) were going blind or death. Then I blew it and told her if I went blind, there was still the Braille method.  That is when she reminded me about the death thing.  So we have an understanding on both our parts; It doesn't hurt to window shop, as long as you aren't going to buy anything.


My DH & I have the same agreement! 'cept I don't look ... But I do sometimes for fun point out girls to him... well, with my eyes...  I just give an exaggerated glance and smile.


----------



## intinst

Gator bread


----------



## sjc

I agree: Look but don't touch. I'm with DH 31 years (25 married) and that's EXACTLY why it has lasted. We do plenty of looking. We even look for each other; DH will say..."Hey he looks your type." or I'll say, "Wow...cute little redhead; go for it." Then if he did, I'd pull a Bobbitt on his sorry


Spoiler



ass


.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> My DH & I have the same agreement! 'cept I don't look ... But I do sometimes for fun point out girls to him... well, with my eyes...  I just give an exaggerated glance and smile.


Loonlover is the same, she'll say "did you see THAT one?' and point or nod her head. 
And I believe I have seen you post in the "Hugh" thread a time or two, so I ain't buying the "I don't look" thing.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Loonlover is the same, she'll say "did you see THAT one?' and point or nod her head.
> And I believe I have seen you post in the "Hugh" thread a time or two, so I ain't buying the "I don't look" thing.


NOPE! Not ME! I despise HIM!


Spoiler



And I Have to say...I am not like most women... I do not like the display of a bare-chested man...


 Seriously, I have no interest in looking... but HE likes looking soooo I contribute to his entertainment...


----------



## intinst

Ah well, c'est la vie. Different is what makes the world go round.


----------



## intinst

For some reason, his friends call him "Curly"


----------



## intinst

I'll never understand haute couture


----------



## intinst

Would really cut down on people invading your personal space.


----------



## intinst

Isn't that special?


----------



## intinst

Not to worry, I'm a specialist!


----------



## intinst

Computer representation of the smoke/ash cloud over Europe.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Ah well, c'est la vie. Different is what makes the world go round.


Yep! I am more into the sharp-dressed man type... but saying that I still really am more into the personality than the look. My husband says I am weird... I like your DIFFERENT better...  Then ya gotta remember I am a preacher's daughter. My dad was all about the inner being...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Meredith Sinclair said:


> NOPE! Not ME! I despise HIM!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And I Have to say...I am not like most women... I do not like the display of a bare-chested man...
> 
> 
> Seriously, I have no interest in looking... but HE likes looking soooo I contribute to his entertainment...


Now looky here, Missy. I know for a fact that you looked at the outhouse picture! Of course, that was not a bare chest... just saying...   You gots to lighten up and take life by the horns... oh, I mean by the handle bars... er, see picture of bearded man below... and go for the gusto... I mean have a daiquiri and settle back... relax. Watch that new series about gladiators. Am I in hot water here? Well, dagnabbit, then I guess I'll just go back out to the outhouse!  Maybe I can find my inner self there, eh?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Computer representation of the smoke/ash cloud over Europe.


Isn't it weird how that cloud tries so hard to flow east toward the United States in spite of the prevailing westerlies?


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> Isn't it weird how that cloud tries so hard to flow east toward the United States in spite of the prevailing westerlies?


Ah, I think that the U.S is west of Iceland and the wind directions differ depending on altitude.
But I could be wrong...


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> corrected


Thanks to both SJC and Meredith for standing up for me while I was at work.


----------



## sjc

*Loon:* I'll always have your back. Never let any of it "rustle your feathers" 
This thread has made for some pretty funny posts. If your other half got paid for his posts; you'd be able to retire in Hawaii.


----------



## intinst

Anyone else ready for a swim?


----------



## intinst

Auwwww of the day (except, look at those talons!)


----------



## intinst

Really gets into his work, doesn't he?


----------



## intinst

Must be what they use to mow around the racetracks...


----------



## intinst

Womenfolk's shoes will always be a mystery to me


----------



## intinst

Long legs, but not very distracting to him


----------



## intinst

Tree and fence both been there a while


----------



## intinst

A little patch of ground all your own...


----------



## intinst

Maaybe, thousands!


----------



## intinst

A way to always have one handy


----------



## intinst

Someone forgot to tell them


----------



## intinst

Watch your step


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:



> Ah, I think that the U.S is west of Iceland and the wind directions differ depending on altitude.
> But I could be wrong...


Of course, you are right, we are west of Iceland, but the wind is named for the direction it comes from and with the rotation of the earth most of the big air currents flow from west to east, hence the "Prevailing Westerlies", but you are also right about different currents at different altitudes as well as different currents at different latitudes which I believe is what is depicted on the animated map. I took a few courses in meteorology in college, but my daughter is the real expert. I will have to send her over here to look at the picture and see what she says. She was an AF meterologist for six years and served in Dubai forecasting weather for the fighter/bomber pilot missions over Afghanistan and Iraq. If she said "No good", they couldn't go. I am quite proud of her as you can tell.  BTW, that is the youngest owl I have ever seen. Quite a cutie.


----------



## intinst

Once a computer nerd, always a computer nerd?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Long legs, but not very distracting to him


Awesome! Hey, somebody buy that girl a new sweater before she catches a sniffle.


----------



## intinst

Is nothing sacred?


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> Of course, you are right, we are west of Iceland, but the wind is named for the direction it comes from and with the rotation of the earth most of the big air currents flow from west to east, hence the "Prevailing Westerlies", but you are also right about different currents at different altitudes as well as different currents at different latitudes which I believe is what is depicted on the animated map. I took a few courses in meteorology in college, but my daughter is the real expert. I will have to send her over here to look at the picture and see what she says. She was an AF meterologist for six years and served in Dubai forecasting weather for the fighter/bomber pilot missions over Afghanistan and Iraq. If she said "No good", they couldn't go. I am quite proud of her as you can tell.  BTW, that is the youngest owl I have ever seen. Quite a cutie.





Brendan Carroll said:


> Awesome! Hey, somebody buy that girl a new sweater before she catches a sniffle.


I am sure you have every right to be proud of her, and look forward to hearing her take on the simulation.
Yes, it was the youngest owl I have ever seen as well.
The sweater, she looks quite comfortable now, don't think she needs a new one.


----------



## intinst

Bout dis long?


----------



## loca




----------



## intinst

Why does Ronald need police protection?


----------



## intinst

Shades of Jurassic Park


----------



## intinst

The people you see on the subway...


----------



## intinst

Russian President Vladimir Putin: Just Like Us. Admit it, we've all done the same thing in class...


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I loved the computer imaging of the dust/ash cloud. Where'd you swipe it from?!

And I love the name of the volcano even more: Eyjafjallajökull. Ok, that's not really a name or even a word. That is a series of letters strung together to form the sound that maybe Horton would hear a Who make if said Who's toe was smashed in a door.

But, my question is this: is that a computer MODEL of the forecasted (spellcheck says it's not a real word, I disagree. I'll forecasted all I want! BOO YAH!) movement of the ash/dust cloud? Or is that a real time (such as it is) depiction of the ash cloud's movement?

Because, if it IS a model of the projected path, then there's a possibility that it could be inaccurate; models can only be trusted up to a certain point. I'm not a climatologist though, so, I'm not one to trust these so called "long-range" computer models. I'm more of a forecaster myself and I have the distinct pleasure of having more accurate track record than the models I worked with in my tenure in the Air Force. *bows*

Though, if it IS a real time depiction of the cloud's movement through the atmosphere, then there are a lot of factors that play into its overall movement. The biggest factor is the polar front jet's location. This is the major jet stream that most folks are aware of and it flows around the earth at about 30 degrees and this is probably the LARGEST driving force behind all weather systems. These systems move west to east. Rarely - aside from tropical systems - do you ever get system that moves west. Another thing to consider is the placement of the arctic jet - these aren't as prevalent as the PFJ - some say that when these appear it's actually smaller branches of the PFJ breaking off - and where it will help push along the ash.

I guess the main question on every body's mind is when the ash cloud will have an impact on us here stateside (aside from the travelers and any airmail shipments that have already been delayed)... And if I had to hazard a guess, I would say that if we had any noticeable impacts, it would be in about a week or so before the first wave would get here. And I don't believe that it'll have as large of an impact as, say, Krakatoa had on the world. Unless that volcano's bigger, badder brother to the west (I think) of it started to rumble and shake...THEN we should start to bring in the cows (so to speak) and look out!

Of course, these are just one lil' lady's theories... Who KNOWS what could REALLY happen?!

I'll share the Wiki link for you guys so that you too can learn about all of the jets and THEIR theories.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_stream

Thanks for reading!


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Why does Ronald need police protection?


nice to see Ronald McDonald thanking them


----------



## Brenda Carroll

syria.evans said:


> I loved the computer imaging of the dust/ash cloud. Where'd you swipe it from?!
> 
> Thanks for reading!


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is an explanation (I think) of the winds affecting the volcano's plume from none other than Brendan Carroll's lovely daughter, Syria. I guess some of you can tell she's my daughter, right?   

Thankyou, Syria!!

She likes recognition... smeah!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

She does like the recognition...


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Long legs, but not very distracting to him


Wow!! I wish. and she's very pretty to boot.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

syria.evans said:


> I loved the computer imaging of the dust/ash cloud. Where'd you swipe it from?!
> 
> And I love the name of the volcano even more: Eyjafjallajökull. Ok, that's not really a name or even a word. That is a series of letters strung together to form the sound that maybe Horton would hear a Who make if said Who's toe was smashed in a door.
> 
> But, my question is this: is that a computer MODEL of the forecasted (spellcheck says it's not a real word, I disagree. I'll forecasted all I want! BOO YAH!) movement of the ash/dust cloud? Or is that a real time (such as it is) depiction of the ash cloud's movement?
> 
> Because, if it IS a model of the projected path, then there's a possibility that it could be inaccurate; models can only be trusted up to a certain point. I'm not a climatologist though, so, I'm not one to trust these so called "long-range" computer models. I'm more of a forecaster myself and I have the distinct pleasure of having more accurate track record than the models I worked with in my tenure in the Air Force. *bows*
> 
> Though, if it IS a real time depiction of the cloud's movement through the atmosphere, then there are a lot of factors that play into its overall movement. The biggest factor is the polar front jet's location. This is the major jet stream that most folks are aware of and it flows around the earth at about 30 degrees and this is probably the LARGEST driving force behind all weather systems. These systems move west to east. Rarely - aside from tropical systems - do you ever get system that moves west. Another thing to consider is the placement of the arctic jet - these aren't as prevalent as the PFJ - some say that when these appear it's actually smaller branches of the PFJ breaking off - and where it will help push along the ash.
> 
> I guess the main question on every body's mind is when the ash cloud will have an impact on us here stateside (aside from the travelers and any airmail shipments that have already been delayed)... And if I had to hazard a guess, I would say that if we had any noticeable impacts, it would be in about a week or so before the first wave would get here. And I don't believe that it'll have as large of an impact as, say, Krakatoa had on the world. Unless that volcano's bigger, badder brother to the west (I think) of it started to rumble and shake...THEN we should start to bring in the cows (so to speak) and look out!
> 
> Of course, these are just one lil' lady's theories... Who KNOWS what could REALLY happen?!
> 
> I'll share the Wiki link for you guys so that you too can learn about all of the jets and THEIR theories.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_stream
> 
> Thanks for reading!


OMG! It's BRENDAN CARROLL JR.!  Can a girl be a junior?  SOOOOO many words... so MANY letters.... a clone!!!!
Welcome to the KB Ms. Syria!


----------



## intinst

syria.evans said:


> I loved the computer imaging of the dust/ash cloud. Where'd you swipe it from?!
> Of course, these are just one lil' lady's theories... Who KNOWS what could REALLY happen?!
> I'll share the Wiki link for you guys so that you too can learn about all of the jets and THEIR theories.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_stream
> Thanks for reading!


It is supposed to be the actual path taken by the ash cloud,not a projection. (and I can't remember where I got it from. I tried to go back to the sites I usually frequent and can't find it now)


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> OMG! It's BRENDAN CARROLL JR.!  Can a girl be a junior?  SOOOOO many words... so MANY letters.... a clone!!!!
> Welcome to the KB Ms. Syria!


Yeah, but all of this made sense!


----------



## loca

yea, that girl is pretty.


----------



## intinst

I can't help it if all the women are compelled by my animal magnetism...


----------



## intinst

Found it!


----------



## intinst

Parking skills, he has them!


----------



## intinst

It's tough having a Marine DI for an owner...


----------



## intinst

Hope no on was in there.


----------



## intinst

A new product whose time has come?


----------



## intinst

Heaven, I'm in heaven, and my heart beats so ...


----------



## intinst

Great art work, but I'm glad I don't have to clean off the table.


----------



## intinst

Gate Crasher


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I think I know what the problem is. 
I'll have us going in just a minute.


----------



## intinst

Think someone needs to go back to school


----------



## intinst

You make eating such a production...


----------



## intinst

More of the fashion world I don't understand:








Reminds me of this classic:


----------



## intinst

Looks superb super to me!


----------



## intinst

Other than getting a little red in the face, he looks pretty fit!


----------



## intinst

Luke, I am your father...


----------



## intinst

Nice picture


----------



## intinst

I CAN has a cheeseburger!


----------



## intinst

Quite a shot!


----------



## intinst

Not quite what I thought a clone of Boba Fett would look like.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Other than getting a little red in the face, he looks pretty fit!


circus?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Nice picture


Where is that? It's beautiful...


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Yeah, but all of this made sense!


How about this? Does this make sense?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> Where is that? It's beautiful...


OMG! Wanna go there, huh? Can I go with you SJC?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Oh my!  Really, Miss Meredith.  I believe you have been there many times.  You should endeavor to go to the beach in Galveston when you're sober!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> Oh my! Really, Miss Meredith. I believe you have been there many times. You should endeavor to go to the beach in Galveston when you're sober!


THAT is NOT Galveston Island!


Spoiler



And who tol you I was drunk May-beee a bit drugged due to the kidney stone... but NOT drunk!


----------



## intinst

This photo was made by Rob Kroenert on February 18th 2010 in the Yosemite National Park. 
Every year during the month of February, the Horsetail Falls turn golden around sunset. Amazing.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you just don't have a chance


----------



## intinst

I guess they just call them like they see them


----------



## intinst

I've heard of muscle shirts,but...


----------



## intinst

The instructors must have pretty good Ninja skills!


----------



## intinst

Giddyup!


----------



## intinst

Could be said about (and probably has been said) any recent administration, meaning since 1900.


----------



## intinst

Must be true, he's a doctor and it's on the internet.


----------



## intinst

Good day, sir


----------



## intinst

cut down on shedding and hairballs, maybe


----------



## intinst

Looks like it only takes one cat.


----------



## intinst

Rockin' roller coaster


----------



## intinst

Hi, Mohhhm


----------



## intinst

Your coat is ready; you are on your own with that hat.


----------



## intinst

Cats not only ones with yoga skills


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes...


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, other than, it's a big one!


----------



## intinst

Who is watching who?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Boy, doesn'tthat look like fun...NOT!


----------



## intinst

Nice, comfy pillow


----------



## intinst

Boom


----------



## intinst

Don't think this is around here...


----------



## intinst

With apologies to the Beatles


----------



## intinst

Real urgent


----------



## intinst

interesting medium and choice of subject


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


>


That looks like my photo bucket pic..ture.... is IT?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Don't know what it is, other than, it's a big one!


Uh UUUUHHHHHH! Not in MY hand!!!!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> That looks like my photo bucket pic..ture.... is IT?


No


----------



## intinst

"Once per year at the Pigeon Point Lighthouse they shut down the weak insipid modern (presumably electric) light and switch over the the 5 kerosene lamps and Fresnel lens of the original, as it was 135 years ago."


----------



## cheerio

nice effects


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How much is that dogie?


----------



## intinst

Line of birds


----------



## intinst

Colorful


----------



## intinst

Rewwa


----------



## intinst

Ladybug convention


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

reflection


----------



## intinst

Small world


----------



## intinst

Low tide


----------



## intinst

Beauty in a water drop


----------



## intinst

It's all in the wrist


----------



## intinst

Different perspective


----------



## intinst

Smoke...fire?


----------



## intinst

the sworld in a waterdrop


----------



## intinst

P51 formation


----------



## intinst

I don't know what the


Spoiler



hell


is going on here


----------



## intinst

Ballons


----------



## intinst

AUtumn


----------



## intinst

contrail


----------



## intinst

Nice yard, glad i don't mow it!


----------



## intinst

Don't know what they are 'playing,' but they look serious...


----------



## intinst

early laptop prototype:


----------



## intinst

The simian beat is the worst for the officers


----------



## intinst

Can wash my truck anytime...


----------



## intinst

First thing I do in the morning is stretchhhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Hang in there, it's Friday!


----------



## intinst

New Toy Alert: Baby`s First Office Cubicle. `


----------



## intinst

Banana phone?


----------



## intinst

Awhhh of the day!


----------



## intinst

Very patriotic.


----------



## intinst

Very tough neighborhood, at least drink machine


----------



## intinst

words to drink live by.


----------



## intinst

Quick, it's spilling...too late


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> words to drink live by.


in for the 2 for 1


----------



## intinst

If real life were an eight bit video game:


----------



## intinst

Robo-Elelphant


----------



## intinst

Almost snack time


----------



## intinst

Buried kinda deep, throwin' a little mud...


----------



## intinst

Now, how did he get them to pose like that?


----------



## intinst

Self portrait from on high


----------



## intinst

just hangin' out


----------



## intinst

long bridge


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a road crew here


----------



## intinst

I may only dog paddle, but I get my laps in. (laps, get it?  )


----------



## intinst

Oooooh! Tackle by wedgie!


----------



## intinst

A knight and his steed


----------



## intinst

Straddling the gap


----------



## intinst

Apparently, not all kids like Mickey.


----------



## intinst

One of the last


----------



## intinst

I believe this wins the 'delivery by scooter' competition


----------



## intinst

Mine! Alllll Mine!


----------



## intinst

Know the feeling


----------



## intinst

You're late with the delivery because of a pot hole?!?


----------



## intinst

Real Coca Cola polar bear


----------



## intinst

Must like video games


----------



## intinst

Too close for me!


----------



## intinst

Life size Arkansaw Skeeter!


----------



## intinst

Good balance


----------



## intinst

Geronimo! (X 50)


----------



## intinst

Who's bug eyed?


----------



## intinst

Booz store


----------



## intinst

Really looks into it


----------



## intinst

Little too low low rider


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Oooooh! Tackle by wedgie!


ouch


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Ladybug convention


DD would absolutely freak out. Remember the fears and phobias thread? That is her biggie; ladybugs. Don't ask me why...we've been trying to figure it out for years. Even *she* realizes that it the strangest fear/phobia and that they are _completely harmless_. Go figure!!

Meredith:


> OMG! Wanna go there, huh? Can I go with you SJC?


We can be the next Thelma and Louise...only instead of driving off a cliff...we'll stop for lunch, have a couple of Margaritas and show off our Kindles.


----------



## intinst

Opposite Day In Statue Land?. What`s the story behind this bizarro world statue? Anyone know the backstory behind this? It has to mean something...


----------



## intinst

Nice pic of an airstream trailer


----------



## intinst

Only 5 dollars for free parking, what a deal!


----------



## intinst

Dog playing with deer fawn, not sure the fawn was playing. (bonus cats at 4:02 mark)


----------



## intinst

back scratch fever


----------



## intinst

Some very nice animal pics:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Awwwww...


----------



## cheerio

must be animal day


----------



## intinst

Continuing with a theme...


----------



## intinst

Think you better get a look at those talons first...


----------



## intinst

Heck. there isn't even room for one.


----------



## intinst

For the count.


----------



## intinst

Totally worth it!


----------



## intinst

Lick dry


----------



## intinst

Good call


----------



## intinst

Different chandelier.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Designer David Garcia made this circular bookcase that the reader can use for both storage and transportation:

ARCHIVE II, a round wheel book archive, functions as a nomadic library, where the user can travel with his own books. Once still, it creates a room for meeting and inspiration, generating a special acoustic echo for the reader inside the wheel.


----------



## Geoffrey

Sometimes, publishers just don't make the connection. And I swear my last name isn't Prout. 










I was going to post some of these individually, but I think they are a little too risque. But you can see 10 more unintentionally dirty book here.


----------



## intinst

Amazing! "The Hubble Space Telescope was launched in April 1990. After the problems with its main mirror were fixed, it started sending beautifully detailed images of space back to earth. Here are some of the best Staring across interstellar space, the Cat's Eye Nebula lies three thousand light-years from Earth. "


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

All dressed up with nowhere to go.


----------



## intinst




----------



## loca




----------



## intinst

Since we are posting airplanes, the making of Florida One


----------



## intinst

And now, some low level flybys:
Note there is some bad language in the movie clip proceeding the actual video.


----------



## sjc

The radar thing is cool.  Don't forget, I have radar too; it's called woman's intuition!!  It never misses the target.


----------



## cheerio

loca said:


>


wondered where Santa went


----------



## intinst

Kids need a new backpack for school?


----------



## intinst

Don't step any closer, he looks ready to fire!


----------



## intinst

Zzzzzap!


----------



## intinst

It would be a diplomatic disaster if a cup was 1/4 inch out of place.


----------



## intinst

And a HeeHaw to you, too!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that ought to make you sick


----------



## intinst

Hungry, Hungry Hippos


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't have to buy a set of those for my truck.


----------



## intinst

I've heard of barefoot skiing, but this...


----------



## intinst

Man, that guy is bad!


----------



## intinst

OK guys, how many of you wouldn't have seen the UFO without the big red arrow pointing to it?









How many *still* haven't seen it?


----------



## geoffthomas

I wouldn't have seen the UFO by itself.
I wouldn't have seen the UFO and the red arrow by themselves.
I almost didn't see the UFO, the red arrow and your comments.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loca

Stuff about Chuck NOrris always makes me laugh


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Yeah, that ought to make you sick


going to need a lot of milk


----------



## Nicolas

cheerio said:


> going to need a lot of milk


God, we had LOTS of Oreos living in Spain! Sadly, they don't distribute it in Hungary, I think.


----------



## intinst

Something to check out for those with an ocean motif in their WC


----------



## intinst

Who knew goats like accordians?


----------



## intinst

Panda bear Umbrella


----------



## intinst

Why you do this to me?


----------



## intinst

NOT a happy camper


----------



## intinst

I haven't seen it, I better call.


----------



## intinst

Impregnable fortress


----------



## intinst

Sol


----------



## intinst

Very public toilet


----------



## intinst

That's a curly tongue.


----------



## intinst

Clear water


----------



## intinst

Didn't know it mattered


----------



## intinst

Never seen an eagle fly before, bub?


----------



## intinst

Someone was very bored...


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Something to check out for those with an ocean motif in their WC


That is sort of neat in an odd way. I've also seen a fish tank coffee table.


----------



## sjc




----------



## sjc

DH said this is just wrong. My son agrees...MEN; no sense of style.
Mia-Bella


----------



## sjc

*We lost a very dear friend
Anju (Dona) was a valued member of these boards*


----------



## sjc

...Always a kind word...


----------



## sjc

...Always a prayer...


----------



## sjc

...Always made us smile...


----------



## sjc

She didn't get to enjoy her new house...
....but she's gone home...


----------



## sjc

The following is my dedication to her memory...
It is with great sadness we say goodbye...


----------



## sjc

For Dona...Thanks for the days you've shared with us...


----------



## sjc

Dona...you will never be forgotten


----------



## sjc

We will remember your kindness


----------



## sjc

We will remember your prayers


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> We will remember your kindness


----------



## sjc

You will be in our prayers as will your family
You gave us so much...


----------



## sjc

And so...
We dedicate this: *The 10,000*th *post on the Infinity thread...to your memory.*

May you live on in the hearts of all those whom you have touched in your too short of a lifetime...
We will continue to honor you through this thread and these boards...

You are now home...
Rest in Peace...Our friend...








*Gone but not forgotten...Dona Anju No.469*
Post# 10,000


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Beautifully done SJC...


----------



## sjc

Thank you Meredith.

I can't stop crying. This proves that you don't have to meet someone in person to love them and to form a bond. I feel like I lost a true friend. 
*
I hope we can keep this thread going for a long time...Dona would like that.* I hope she's got a Margarita in her hand and is looking down on us with a wink and a smile. 

EVERYBODY: Share your favorite Anju No. 469 posts, thoughts, jokes, pics...
Here's to you Dona.


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Fantastic Intinst!!  You said with one pic what I couldn't in a dozen posts.  Well done!!  You've done Anju proud.


----------



## ladyknight33

And I also love the picture of all Dona's hats that she posted for Betsy. I can not find the link but it's the one with hats all over her stairs that make it look as if the hats are on the walls and ceilings.


----------



## cheerio

great pics


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

ladyknight33 said:


> And I also love the picture of all Dona's hats that she posted for Betsy. I can not find the link but it's the one with hats all over her stairs that make it look as if the hats are on the walls and ceilings.


Yes, it just so happened that the hat I liked best was purchased at the Walmart in my HOMETOWN! I can't remember if it was on the thread or she PMd me about it... but she did think it was neat that I liked that VERY hat outta all of those hats! She was so AMAZING!


----------



## telracs

dona, I lift my glass in celebration of you.


----------



## intinst

Dona's hats, from the Hats - for Betsy thread


----------



## loca

My boss lately


----------



## intinst

No way I'm steady handed enough to attempt something like this


----------



## intinst

Bet that's spooky on a dark night...


----------



## intinst

Need a little bling in the bathroom?


----------



## intinst

Love those old aircraft...


----------



## sjc

Today was a very tough day at work.  Dona wouldn't want me to be depressed; but I can't help it.  I hope to perk up soon. 

Maybe we should all go buy a hat and cheer ourselves up!!  Dona would love it.


----------



## intinst

Hey, come back here, that's mine!


----------



## intinst

For the musically inclined...


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it helps?


----------



## intinst

Fresh caught fish for dinner!


----------



## intinst

Uh-oh! Looks like rush hour will be extended


----------



## intinst

Dorm sofa?


----------



## intinst

Artistic


----------



## intinst

Self-serve hot dogs


----------



## intinst

Who needs to buy a weight set? You can make your own!


----------



## intinst

Think I'd of named it something else.


----------



## intinst

Friendly


----------



## intinst

All together now... Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

And so we lose a chance at another reader...


----------



## intinst

Anybody up for a game?


----------



## intinst

How about a nautical theme?


----------



## intinst

For all you knitters out there...


----------



## intinst

Big painting


----------



## intinst

Well, that's a shame.


----------



## intinst

Alfred, where are you?


----------



## intinst

Boy, tough zoo


----------



## intinst

Ah, cute, but wait six months and try that!


----------



## intinst

Silly indeed


----------



## intinst

How many Americans remember the states:


----------



## intinst

Fixed!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, I already figured that out.


----------



## intinst

Goats can't read


----------



## intinst

I have to go, my country needs me!


----------



## intinst

Wonder how many times he has to empty the catcher?


----------



## intinst

Err, What?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

Someone got really bored at work...


----------



## intinst

You advertisers are Liars! Liars!


----------



## intinst

Well, maybe not everywhere, it's only in room TCCW 301.


----------



## intinst

Fits like a glove! Now if I only had saved a cassette tape...


----------



## intinst

More Lego's sculptures:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Finally


----------



## intinst

This is what I need to set up before my knee surgery for therapy!


----------



## intinst

Get it, sharp?


----------



## intinst

Colorful intersection


----------



## intinst

Do you suppose everyone else is jealous of the one apartment with a window?


----------



## intinst

Wow, what a picture


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> Wow, what a picture


Nice! I love tigers!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Nicolas said:


> Nice! I love tigers!


AND TIGERS LOVE YOU! Especially with lots of gravy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

USS Iowa fires a broadside during a practice gunnery session. Notice the shock this created on the water. Nine 2500 pound shells going for over twenty miles.

A larger version of the same photo is here:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2e/Uss_iowa_bb-61_pr.jpg


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Fits like a glove! Now if I only had saved a cassette tape...


looks like a business card holder


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> looks like a business card holder


Nah, its a cassette box


----------



## intinst

King on the Mountain? Goat on the camel.


----------



## intinst

There are more crazy people in this world than I ever imagined.


----------



## intinst

BIG walking stick insect


----------



## intinst

Careful Chewy, that's some big teeth!


----------



## intinst

Looks like a tie to me.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like it needs a guard dog. I don't think it is going anywhere soon.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> AND TIGERS LOVE YOU! Especially with lots of gravy!


And catsup.


----------



## intinst

Unusual jay walker


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> AND TIGERS LOVE YOU! Especially with lots of gravy!





scarlet said:


> And catsup.


I thought their preference was au jus.


----------



## intinst

I admit that a singing, guitar playing alligator would get my attention.


----------



## intinst

Nice mural.


----------



## loca

Very nice mural, I like  it.


----------



## intinst

I'm glad KB mostly overlooks my grammar and spelling mistakes.


----------



## intinst

Baseball players entertain during a 2 hour rain delay


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> This is what I need to set up before my knee surgery for therapy!


I thought of you today... our principal had knee replacement surgery and she is down to ONE crutch! I remember with my ACL reconstruction it was two MONTHS before I was down to one crutch! She is doing really good! I pray everything goes well with yours Intinst!


----------



## intinst

Looks like the emperor to me


----------



## intinst

Don't know the message on this sign, but what I am reading here is C-C-C-Cold!


----------



## intinst

Looks hard to breathe.


----------



## intinst

Somrtimes, very close


----------



## intinst

"¿ǝɹǝɥʇ uʍop" uo buıob sı ʇɐɥʍ 'ɥɐǝʎ


----------



## intinst

You did not say the "fixed!"


----------



## intinst

Rick rolled, the cake


----------



## intinst

Honey, I think I figured out why all the other campers left...


----------



## intinst

When you get a chance, hand me that ratchet, OK?


----------



## intinst

This, children, is where the humans clean themselves, instead of just licking.


----------



## intinst

The recently discovered secret to the pyramids


----------



## intinst

Boy, everyone is looking for a little extra money these days


----------



## intinst

Wow, didn't know this was possible. Guess it pays to have a spare tire, huh?


----------



## intinst

*Porn for ichthyologists?*


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I thought my Puglet loved my work! But then... the truth came out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

intinst said:


> Don't know the message on this sign, but what I am reading here is C-C-C-Cold!


This picture was worth repeating. I was knocked out by the formation. They look like feathers!! I've never seen such.


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> This picture was worth repeating. I was knocked out by the formation. They look like feathers!! I've never seen such.


I think it must be close to the ocean and spray blows across it. Sure unusual to this Midwesterner.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Me and my morbid self. At first, I thought it was possibly a huge white bird or an angel stuck on a sign.    i would have probably stopped and froze to death investigating this thing.


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  When is your impending knee surgery scheduled for?


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Intinst: When is your impending knee surgery scheduled for?


May 5 is the day, won't find out the time till the day before. Still nervous about the surgery, anxious about the therapy, and ready to be pain free in that knee (perhaps) for the first time in about 45 years since I first injured it.
Loonlover has said that this is one of the first places she notify after the surgery, right after our mothers.


----------



## intinst

This warning was posted inside the Pike National Park in Colorado Springs some 15 years ago after a man living in the nearby town of Green Mountain Falls claimed he saw Bigfoot.


----------



## intinst

Outside Fort George in Inverness, Scotland, this warning of Mack trucks and tanks 
looks more like it's warning of Mack trucks playing leapfrog with tanks.


----------



## intinst

Posted near the arrivals entrance at Philip S.W. Goldson International Airport in Belize, 
this sign clearly earned fame for its illustrated double entendre.


----------



## intinst

When approaching this cobbled Danish street, high-heeled women 
are properly warned of the stiletto-breaking terrain ahead.


----------



## intinst

In Norway, this sign alerts drivers to piers with unprotected borders-but to 
those of us unfamiliar with the illustration, it looks more like it's 
explaining what will happen if you drive off.


----------



## intinst

Bus Stop?


----------



## intinst

Run Rabbit, Run!


----------



## intinst

Looks like both photographers did well.


----------



## intinst

No clue what they thought they were doing


----------



## intinst

Apple Pie


----------



## intinst

n Sweden, a yellow triangle outlined in red serves as a warning, and a 
diamond outlined in black and white signifies the start of a priority road, 
which means, on this road, amphibians have the right of way.


----------



## intinst

This sign in Newfoundland-which has also been seen in Sweden, 
Norway and Finland-is crystal clear. But we think, even though moose 
collisions are a danger, tourists are more likely to steal this 
sign than to take it as a warning.


----------



## intinst

Taken "somewhere in rural America," the sign in this photo, we surmise, 
is more likely meant to warn lost tourists who've wandered onto the road 
of low-flying planes than it is to warn against kamikaze attacks.


----------



## intinst

This sign in Finland warns of the dangers of thin ice-we think. 
It wasn't listed on the Finnish Road Administration's official list 
of road signs and other devices, so we couldn't verify. Our second guess? 
*Zombies.*


----------



## intinst

Portland, Oregon, has become the American epicenter of cycling. 
The downtown area also happens to host several transportation lines, 
including a trolley. Thus, crevices abound and so do bike crashes, 
which look exactly like the one illustrated on this sign that's posted all over the city.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, the lettuce looks good today


----------



## intinst

Commorants?


----------



## intinst

Never install bricks and windows while enebriated.


----------



## intinst

Good to have a choice


----------



## intinst

Different use for books


----------



## intinst

Geronimo! Or in my case, Look Out Below!


----------



## intinst

This can't be normal or good


----------



## intinst

No clue what this is, but it looks like it is on skis. Some kind of observation lab?


----------



## intinst

Is it crowded on here or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

I said, Stay!


----------



## intinst

I think that means No Parking! (or else)


----------



## intinst

Ah, summertime!


----------



## intinst

And sane people.


----------



## intinst

No sane people here, either!


----------



## intinst

Rover could never figure out why he constantly ate, but always seemed hungry...


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> May 5 is the day, won't find out the time till the day before. Still nervous about the surgery, anxious about the therapy, and ready to be pain free in that knee (perhaps) for the first time in about 45 years since I first injured it.
> Loonlover has said that this is one of the first places she notify after the surgery, right after our mothers.


I wish you all the luck in the world...You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Behave for Loonlover; don't be a difficult patient. Remember; while you convalesce, she has total power.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> I wish you all the luck in the world...You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Behave for Loonlover; don't be a difficult patient. Remember; while you convalesce, she has total power.


And knows where the baseball bat is!


----------



## sjc

LMAO!! you are making me think of that scene in Dirty Rotten Scoundrels where Steve Martin is whipped across his legs.


----------



## intinst

Just not sure what has happened here.


----------



## intinst

Recruitment poster for the Storm Troopers?


----------



## intinst

Runner


----------



## intinst

ET board


----------



## intinst

My little pony (real life)


----------



## intinst

Bet nobody cuts him off...twice!


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of fins, makes me want to go fising


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Nice pair of fins, makes me want to go fising


You know Loonlover will know where your mind is Intinst... to misspell FISHING!!! THIS is proof! Even if you correct the other one!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> ET board


Looks like the Nightmare Before Christmas guy... what was his name? Jack?   Verry spooky.


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> You know Loonlover will know where your mind is Intinst... to misspell FISHING!!! THIS is proof! Even if you correct the other one!


Fising, Fishing, still a nice pair of...fins!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Fising, Fishing, still a nice pair of...fins!


----------



## sjc

f-i-s-h-i-n-g....guess he was thinking of what he would like to have as the "catch" of the day.  Mrs. should saute' his _ _ _!!


----------



## intinst

Give me a break, I was typing on the small netbook  keyboard and we have tornados going through tonight on a regular basis.
It is easy to make a mistake typing, especially when distracted by a pair of...fins


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

sjc said:


> f-i-s-h-i-n-g....guess he was thinking of what he would like to have as the "catch" of the day. Mrs. should saute' his _ _ _!!


Yes! SHe should!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Give me a break, I was typing on the small netbook keyboard and we have tornados going through tonight on a regular basis.
> It is easy to make a mistake typing, especially when distracted by a pair of...fins


Understandable...IF you typed the WRONG letter... you completely forgot about the "h"! From now on Intinst, I shall remind you, when you are "slipping" by giving you a BIG "h" as a comment to your slip-ups!


----------



## intinst

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Understandable...IF you typed the WRONG letter... you completely forgot about the "h"! From now on Intinst, I shall remind you, when you are "slipping" by giving you a BIG "h" as a comment to your slip-ups!


What ever you think is best.


----------



## telracs

In intinst's defense, he often drops letters when typing, and not just when posting "finny" pictures.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Okaaaaaaaaay.... I'll leave him alone...  I do love Intinst...


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> In intinst's defense, he often drops letters when typing, and not just when posting "finny" pictures.


Thank you, I think.


----------



## intinst

Is that how they moved R2D2?


----------



## intinst

It's Clothespin Man!


----------



## intinst

Crazy base jumper (at least by my definition)


----------



## intinst

Nice windmill picture


----------



## intinst

Nice iphone accessary


----------



## intinst

Oopsey


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Attention hog bunny


----------



## intinst

At least one person's opinion


----------



## intinst

Looks to be


----------



## intinst

Turtle and friends


----------



## intinst

I like this engine cowling


----------



## intinst

I hate when that happens


----------



## intinst

I'm guessing that a college engineering student 
came up with case at a time bottle opener.


----------



## intinst

Love it!


----------



## intinst

Nice wire scupture


----------



## intinst

Unfortunate, but has happened a lot recently,


----------



## intinst

Try changing the F-stop


----------



## intinst

Warning - Odd looking snake picture ahead, or on a head.


----------



## intinst

There are some exceedingly strange people in this world.
Isn't that a rattle snake?


----------



## intinst

I fall down go boom?


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Disgusted Monkey is disgusted.


----------



## intinst

The General Lee Lives!


----------



## intinst

Great B2 Bomber Picture


----------



## intinst

Wait, WHAT make of vehicle is this?


----------



## intinst

Sparky the Corgi kibble dancing


----------



## intinst

If you look closely, there appears to be a dog in there.


----------



## intinst

Pylon racer


----------



## intinst

Like Mario


----------



## intinst

REALLY likes Mario


----------



## intinst

Nice motorcycle...and rider


Spoiler



Man, I hope I didn't make any typos this time!


----------



## intinst

Some very nice B&W photo with colorization.


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> If you look closely, there appears to be a dog in there.


How cute is that!!! Gives new meaning to the word dreadlocks.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A vanity to go with the toilet I posted earlier


----------



## telracs

pulling the "color splash" effects, intinst?


----------



## intinst

I'm limiting my self to one glass of wine this year


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> pulling the "color splash" effects, intinst?


Not me, but I did notice some of the others that had been posted.


----------



## intinst

Do your best ideas come while showering? 
Waterproof paper to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Wile we are in the shower area, here's a storage idea for you


----------



## telracs

_To thine own self be true,
And it must follow as night the day
Thou canst not be then be false to any man._


----------



## intinst

Want a little music while you are otherwise occupied in the smallest room of the house?


----------



## intinst

Maybe you'd like non-traditional seating in the den


----------



## intinst

A little help reading DTBs


----------



## intinst

A Damnation PS3 Mod: Steampunk Mod

A beautiful looking PS3 Mod that is all wood and brass, bringing the steampunk style to life to 
the Playstation 3 like we never seen before.









A previous wood PS3 Mod was a little less involved that looked nice but more like a cover up 
and skinning job, unlike this new Playstation masterpiece. Created by Maduncle, this is an 
external modding job as to keep it within warranty and not hurting its lifeline.









This PS3 Mod began with a wood veneer and a brass trim. After locating pins were apparent, 
some items such as and old radio tube, a pipe valve, a pressure gauge, assorted brass 
plumbing parts and some additional trim were added for an additional design. Once attached, 
the finish was aged with some additional coats of varnish.









With some remaining plastic areas clear to the eye, liquid iron was 
applied along with instant rust for an additional vintage look.









The bottom line is a beautiful Steampunk styled PS3 Mod that 
could be deemed as a beautiful masterpiece.


----------



## intinst

Lego Indiana Jones wit a nice twist at the end


----------



## telracs

i wondered


Spoiler



when i saw the head if C3PO was going to stand up.


----------



## intinst

Looking for something new in the kitchen? Like a small bulk food despenser?


----------



## intinst

Or maybe for fruit?


----------



## intinst

Have buffet style parties?


----------



## intinst

Or maybe just a different tooth pick dispenser.


----------



## intinst

Want to carry that ocean motif into the living room?


----------



## intinst

Maybe just some wall decor.


----------



## intinst

or some seating.


----------



## intinst

Want to make your laptop easier to use?


----------



## intinst

Perhaps you are into classic board games, done in a modern style.


----------



## intinst

If you are looking for something unusual for the bedroom here is a unique set of drawers.


----------



## intinst

And a bed unlike any other.


----------



## intinst

perhaps you need a bookcase for a difficult room.


----------



## Geoffrey

intinst said:


> A little help reading DTBs


That looks so comfortable ... ouchie.


----------



## intinst

This door stop will appeal to some.


----------



## intinst

Geoffrey said:


> That looks so comfortable ... ouchie.


Well, it wouldn't attract Kindle users, that is for sure!


----------



## intinst

If you spend time in your swimming pool here are some ideas.


----------



## intinst

Or just relax!


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> If you look closely, there appears to be a dog in there.


Well, they're really common and traditional in Hungary. You wouldn't tell, but they see and sniff out of that hairly lot perfectly  They used them as shepard dogs. They are very loyal, fearless and intelligent.

They're called "puli".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It occurred to me that thanks to the power of Google Images, we can compare actors when they are young and when they are older. Like this:










Above is James Caan in one of the favorite movies of my youth, "El Dorado". He's young and frisky and hitting on the hot babes. I believe he was even marqueed as "Introducing James Caan" in this movie, though I haven't gone back to check.

That was about 1967. But thirty or so years later, he wasn't looking so good in "Misery":


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And what actually got me started on this was last week while passing an evening with my iPad (it was a nice distraction from the Motel 6 I was staying in at the time). I used Netflix to watch one of my favorite movies ever, "Murder by Death". Miss Marple was spoofed by Elsa Lanchester playing the English criminal investigator Miss Marbles:










She was very active and hearty in this movie, and when I read up about the movie in Wikipedia after watching it, I was astonished that she was in her early seventies when she did this (1976). I didn't really know the actress, but found that she'd been in a young woman in a much older movie that I was familiar with:










This was forty years before she played a criminal investigator! I suspect even people who don't know this is from "Bride of Frankenstein" will recognize her as having to do with Frankenstein movies.

Amazing what you can find on the internet!


----------



## intinst

AH OH


----------



## intinst

Too True


----------



## intinst

Don't know what that it, but it is a big one!


----------



## intinst

Nice SS


----------



## intinst

Hey, Old School!


----------



## intinst

Didn't know ostriches could scuba.


----------



## intinst

Very, very, very weird


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Very, very, very weird


Kali, Hindu goddess.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Kali, Hindu goddess.


I knew what they were supposed to be, just couldn't figure out WHY they wanted to be that.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I knew what they were supposed to be, just couldn't figure out WHY they wanted to be that.


I knew that you know WHAT they were. As to why, doesn't everyone want to be a blue warrior goddess.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I knew that you know WHAT they were. As to why, doesn't everyone want to be a blue warrior goddess.


By the way, I just realized, that's Heidi Klum


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I knew that you know WHAT they were. As to why, doesn't everyone want to be a blue warrior goddess.


I like my goddesses green


----------



## intinst

I guess I can understand that stipulation


----------



## intinst

Missed the garage


----------



## intinst

No caption from me required


----------



## intinst

good illusion


----------



## intinst

nice place for island hopping


----------



## intinst

Must have run out of ones


----------



## intinst

Setting the last pieces


----------



## intinst

cute pic


----------



## intinst

getting just the right angle


----------



## intinst

Skyline


----------



## intinst

This kid`s famous House Jump is arguably the most known 
RC Car sequence in history--especially since it appeared on MTV.


----------



## intinst

Looks like it would make good bridge support cables


----------



## intinst

Think Oklahoma, set in the 24th century


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Think Oklahoma, set in the 24th century


Since I spent much time this weekend watching Patrick as Claudius in 2 different versions of Hamlet, this really brightens my day.


----------



## intinst

Side by side


----------



## intinst

The future won't be that much different from now...


----------



## intinst

The Undisputed Awww Of The Day: Twins! They're brothers from different mothers!


----------



## telracs

Here's a solution to all the controversy over full-body scanners at the airports:
All we need to do is develop a booth that you can step into that will not X-ray you, but will detonate any explosive device you may have hidden on or in your body.  The explosion will be contained within the sealed booth.  
This would be a win-win for everyone.  There would be no issue about racial profiling and the device would eliminate long and expensive trials. 
This is so simple that it's brilliant.  I can see it now: you're in the airport terminal and you hear a muffled explosion.  Shortly thereafter an announcement comes over the PA system, "Attention standby passengers we now have a seat available on flight number..."


----------



## intinst

Scarlet, you must know nothing about the government. A solution that simple and straight forward would never have a chance of being implemented. Besides someones _feelings_ might be hurt.  But I like it!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Or maybe for fruit?


This wouldn't work in my house: They would want the piece in the center of the tube and have to remove the other fruit to get it: or WORSE: my son would take the front most piece feed it down the chute and keep repeating the process until the piece he wanted worked its way frontwards...the result...dented bruised fruit. I'll pass on this one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Finally found the last moving company I'll ever need.


----------



## intinst

Brendan Carroll said:


> Finally found the last moving company I'll ever need.


Planning on shipping yourself, then?


----------



## intinst

Who wants to be first?


----------



## intinst

This is boring, I hope he catches me this time. Yawn.


----------



## intinst

It's the law


----------



## intinst

Mine!


----------



## intinst

Cute panda, yeah that's it. Panda


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Scarlet, you must know nothing about the government. A solution that simple and straight forward would never have a chance of being implemented. Besides someones _feelings_ might be hurt.  But I like it!


Can't take credit, a friend sent it to me....


----------



## intinst

Interesting coastline


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of fins boots.


----------



## intinst

Ultra-light aircraft


----------



## intinst

Anybody need a carton of kitten?


----------



## intinst

It appears to me that they really don't like bicycles in this town


----------



## intinst

We've come a long way


----------



## intinst

I love fish


----------



## intinst

This car has quite the stereo system.


----------



## intinst

Pool in Paradise


----------



## intinst

*Psst! Hey Buddy! Her eyes aren't down here!*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The fire at the oil well platform that eventually lead to the spill that is threatening the Gulf Coast.


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm not that tennis ball!


----------



## intinst

Beautiful birds


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe that I would like to partake of that 
delectable looking example of baked goods.


----------



## intinst

Tired of visitors


----------



## intinst

An explosion of flavor


----------



## intinst

Firefox expresses it's feelings about your little problem


----------



## intinst

Being a team mascot is getting harder and harder


----------



## intinst

I know which side of the car they won't be entering from.


----------



## intinst

If the goat is so good, why did they have to chain the monkey to it?


----------



## intinst

I said slow down for the construction zone!


----------



## intinst

Movies are good, but books and my imagination are better!


----------



## intinst

No one every said life was fair...


----------



## intinst

But...But... How can this be?!


----------



## intinst

Healthy food isn't good for everyone, especially some restaurants.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Yes, I believe that I would like to partake of that
> delectable looking example of baked goods.


just like crack for a dog


----------



## intinst

Pop goes the kitten


----------



## intinst

Excuse me sir, but I ordered a Large ice cream


----------



## intinst

It's good to have big friends!


----------



## intinst

Don't get caught looking at this at work!


----------



## intinst

Band has a new lead singer


----------



## intinst

Have a seat.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Strange


----------



## intinst

It's A Trap!


----------



## intinst

But... How did a Dachshund get up on the bed in the first place?


----------



## intinst

Interesting sculptures mad from old book pages. 
Not sure how I feel about the books being used in this way.
I hope that they were unreadable for some other reason. 
They are nicely done, and you sure couldn't do this with a Kindle!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

If you were a BIG Star Wars fan, and money were no object, would you build a house devoted to the movie?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Should be warning enough.


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Takes all kinds


----------



## intinst

Flying pretty high


----------



## intinst

Dew covered


----------



## intinst

inexpensive rain wear at the Derby.


----------



## loonlover




----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


>


   DD and I like dis one!  Please get your rest too Ma'am... you will keep us posted on Intinst's condition right? Please let Intinst know we are praying for him!


----------



## loonlover

Meredith Sinclair said:


> DD and I like dis one!  Please get your rest too Ma'am... you will keep us posted on Intinst's condition right? Please let Intinst know we are praying for him!


I'm heading to bed very shortly. I'll have to come home to feed the dogs once I've gotten the report from the doctor so will probably make my phone calls and post here at that time.

Thanks for all your prayers and support.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> I'm heading to bed very shortly. I'll have to come home to feed the dogs once I've gotten the report from the doctor so will probably make my phone calls and post here at that time.
> 
> Thanks for all your prayers and support.


You are so welcome Ma'am! Thank you for taking care of him and keeping us informed.


----------



## sjc

INTINST:


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Should be warning enough.


nice


----------



## sjc

WELCOME BACK INTINST...
*Now get to work...this thread needs shaping up. And not the kind you're thinking*


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> WELCOME BACK INTINST...
> *Now get to work...this thread needs shaping up. And not the kind you're thinking*


Yes Ma'am!


----------



## intinst

Cats and water don't usually go together, but cats and sinks, now that's different!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Those huge Earth-moving devices can move tons of dirt in a very short time, but sometimes, just moving them causes some problems:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks a little big for drag racing...


----------



## intinst

When they said dup the truck, this isn't what I had envisioned...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just guessing, but I bet this sweet old 'Vette was in a flood


----------



## intinst

I feel the presence of evil...


----------



## intinst

A pack of polar bears in a pile!


----------



## intinst

He did not realized that he had the power of flight till one day...


----------



## intinst

When you really want a John Deere mower but can't afford one...


----------



## intinst

Never thought about it that way...


----------



## intinst

Chuck Norris, move over. You too, Rambo!


----------



## intinst

one in every crowd...


----------



## intinst

Parenting skills are issued at child birth...


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

May need a scythe next time.


----------



## intinst

When your cat says the same thing. it might be time to give them up


----------



## intinst

Think I'll stick with paint and wax.


----------



## intinst

Penguin cliff diver


----------



## intinst




----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> He did not realized that he had the power of flight till one day...


Olympic jumper?


----------



## intinst

Skater chick
((for Annalog!)


----------



## intinst

Cool candle perspective illusion!


----------



## intinst

Apparently, someone has found a way to take it with them...


----------



## intinst

Firing in 3...2...1...


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Intinst it is good to have you back.  I love this thread and the fun and interesting/peculiar things you find to post but I have a question, you must have been posting all day so just when did you have time for the resting and PT you are supposed to be doing to take care of yourself?   lol


----------



## intinst

When you don't have to takeout 8 or more hours for that silly 'work' stuff, it helps!


----------



## intinst

All parents can understand. (Gotta love "Calvin & Hobbs")


----------



## intinst

Made just for her


----------



## intinst

Water Beverage?


----------



## intinst

Ready to RIDE!


----------



## intinst

Like Pepsi isn't sweet enough, already!


----------



## intinst

OK, you ladies have the Hugh and the stop smoking threads; consider this part of my 'Keep working hard in Rehab' incentives







.
I mean, all that and beer, too!


----------



## intinst

Euro-Racer


----------



## intinst

Hey, my half was supposed to have "mouse!'


----------



## intinst

Car of the future, 50's style


----------



## intinst

Another born rider


----------



## intinst

No beer, but still inspiring!


----------



## intinst

In a perfect world...


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Very thorough warning label!


----------



## intinst

Wicked looking car!


----------



## intinst

I guess Brazil can be the last of the motivational postings tonight.


----------



## intinst

Comin' at you!


----------



## intinst

My kind of establishment!


----------



## intinst

It's not what you think! See, she's exercising! It's another kind of insperation!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> OK, you ladies have the Hugh and the stop smoking threads; consider this part of my 'Keep working hard in Rehab' incentives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I mean, all that and beer, too!


Finland, Finland, Finland....


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Finland, Finland, Finland....


Very good, very good.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> My kind of establishment!


When can I move in?


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst you provide us with inspiration, so here is one for you










Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst you provide us with inspiration, so here is one for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin......


Thanks Geoff, very inspiring indeed.


----------



## intinst

Man, he gets around!


----------



## intinst

If you can't get to the ball, bite someone on the leg


----------



## intinst

Long Foosball table


----------



## intinst

Maybe should change the name of the company


----------



## intinst

OK, he'll get some solid breaks, but his finesse game will suffer with that cue.


----------



## intinst

The American way


----------



## intinst

You're not going to make me get up now, are you? I just got comfy!


----------



## intinst

Did you see what I just saw go by?


----------



## intinst

Best Buds


----------



## intinst

What has been seen, cannot be unseen


----------



## intinst

Fog


----------



## intinst

So I did


----------



## intinst

Problem solved


----------



## intinst

Pretty smile and the suit becomes her...MY God, what's that on her wrist!?!


----------



## intinst

Eyes front!


----------



## intinst

Eh, I think it's already too late to run


----------



## intinst

Retiree's clock


----------



## intinst

Parenting skills are not issued with the child's birth, this ain't right even if that/s her dad and mom.


----------



## intinst

OK, who cut the cheese?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like a wardrobe...


----------



## intinst

Daisy chain


----------



## intinst

Quite a variant in protective clothing


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Retiree's clock


Oh, how I wish this was accurate. Somehow, working 2 part time jobs and being a nursemaid seem to have interfered big time.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Oh, how I wish this was accurate. Somehow, working 2 part time jobs and being a nursemaid seem to have interfered big time.


Sickness & health, Dear, sickness and health.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't like the cat on the computer, ad infinitum


----------



## intinst

pastel dog


----------



## intinst

Especially the free internet


----------



## intinst

Different ride


----------



## intinst

Squirrel taking it easy on the lawn


----------



## intinst

Where old skateboards go to die?


----------



## Cindy416

Good to see you back, Intinst! You're armed with great photos, as usual. Hope you're feeling better each day.  (Try not to wear LoonLover out too much!)


----------



## intinst

BIIIG Motorcycle


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Underwater photography (With a couple extras)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

This woman is showing off her replica of Bilbo Baggins' house in The Hobbit:










It is complete, even to a detailed interior, here's an aerial view with the roof removed:










The front door:

Closeup of the vegetable patch!










The detailed kitchen:










Don't show the Orcs this shot of the Treasure Map!










And a few more interior details:




























Here's the lady's blog page with many more details and photos, including why and how she did this!

http://madshobbithole.wordpress.com/2010/01/18/my-hand-made-hobbit-hole-bag-end-from-lord-of-the-rings/


----------



## intinst

Shall we dance?


----------



## intinst

Pretty


----------



## intinst

Remember, no lugguage unless you help get the plane back to the runway!


----------



## intinst

Mine, it's all mine!


----------



## intinst

So, is your husband buying the aquarium cleaner thing?


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> So, is your husband buying the aquarium cleaner thing?


I guess it is the bet way when it is cold outside


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sark, one of the Channel Islands in between England and France. I thought the combination of classic divided fields with the cliffs over the ocean was interesting.


----------



## intinst

Staairway to Heaven Nowhere


----------



## intinst

Needs any moars food tested, jes let me know


----------



## intinst

Who knows how often seniors have solved this and 
most of the worlds other problems only to...
What where we talking about?


----------



## intinst

Mountain goats...it's what we do


----------



## intinst

Hey, wasup?


----------



## intinst

Gets around doesn't he?


----------



## intinst

Snow angels, you're doing it wrong...
Oh, face plant? Yeah, that's pretty good for a face plant.


----------



## intinst

Dude, what is that? Oh, it's me!


----------



## intinst

Thank you.


----------



## intinst

No cheese?


----------



## intinst

Guess the vultures where busy elsewhere when it was time 
to take the picture, but the big black crow works, too.


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Impressive but...


----------



## intinst

Pretty good work


----------



## intinst

Nice shot, love the dolphins


----------



## intinst

Nice abs


----------



## telracs

another cheerleader for intinst...










(sorry she's so small...)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Here's a view of Fort Pitt in about 1776. Fort Pitt was on the site of present-day Pittsburgh....










And here's a modern view from a similar vantage point:


----------



## intinst

A short clip of an uninspired inventor who enters the LEGO world.


----------



## intinst

I wanna make you an offer you can't refuse


----------



## intinst

I'm coming Mama...ooooff


----------



## cheerio

scarlet said:


> another cheerleader for intinst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry she's so small...)


Pun?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ummmm....Aquarium cleaner?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Earth's Moon, in crescent phase, and planet Venus, in crescent phase.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Not an aquarium wash, but a car wash....


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ummmm....Aquarium cleaner?


I like yours better


----------



## intinst

What you looking at, bub?


----------



## intinst

There can be only one.


----------



## telracs

cheerio said:


> Pun?


no.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> There can be only one.


thanks, i need that!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> There can be only one.


Or as they used to say about that series of movies, "There should have been only one!"


----------



## michellern

I like that show!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I meant to post this here the other day, but am just now getting back to it.










This photo of a routine ceremonial function before a 1948 college baseball team shows an aging Babe Ruth on our left. Ruth is donating an autobiographical manuscript to Yale. The earnest young punk on our right is the Captain of the Yale Baseball team. A guy named George Herbert Walker Bush. You know, the guy who was later president of the United States from 1989 to 1993? 

Here's a link with slightly more backstory:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/usnationalarchives/3679513408/


----------



## cheerio

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ummmm....Aquarium cleaner?


where is the lifeguard


----------



## intinst

Robot dance-off, and no, none of them are doing "the robot"


----------



## intinst

Art with a nail gun?


----------



## ashash

Around the corner I have a friend,
In this great city that has no end,
Yet the days go by and weeks rush on,
And before I know it, a year is gone.
And I never see my old friends face,
For life is a swift and terrible race,
He knows I like him just as well,
And as in the days when I rang his bell.
And he rang mine but we were younger then,
And now we are busy, tired men.
Tired of playing a foolish game,
Tired of trying to make a name.
'Tomorrow' I say! 'I will call on Tim
Just to show that I'm thinking of him.'
But tomorrow comes and tomorrow goes,
And distance between us grows and grows.
Around the corner, yet miles away,
'Here's a telegram sir,' 'Tim died today.'
And that's what we get and deserve in the end.
Around the corner, a vanished friend.
Remember to always say what you mean
If you love someone, tell them.
Don't be afraid to express yourself.
Reach out and tell someone what they mean to you.
Because when you decide that it is the right time it might be too late.
Seize the day. Never have regrets.








And most importantly, stay close to your friends and family, for they have helped make you the person that you are today.


----------



## telracs




----------



## cheerio

lol


----------



## intinst

apparently not a Kansas University fan


----------



## intinst

Had flying lessons?


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo!


----------



## intinst

Try to keep your head above water and KEEP ON PADDLING!


----------



## intinst

rock sculpture


----------



## intinst

Quite a seat!


----------



## intinst

Smile, your on candid camera!


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Thought you said "cleared for landing!!"


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday car transport, least round here


----------



## intinst

It moved! I swear it did
!


----------



## Marguerite

that last one is way too cute

http://www.freefoto.com/images/12/13/12_13_4---Flowers-in-a-Garden-Border_web.jpg

I needed a little color today.


----------



## intinst

Looking for a new mouse fo your computer?
Here are some ideas:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Your mid-riff top is looking at me.


----------



## intinst

Guess that's one way


----------



## intinst

big wave


----------



## intinst

nice pic


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A diagram of changes in the location of the oil slick from the BP disaster. Totally clear, right?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I make coffee, but mostly, 3


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Might should find another place to park the bike


----------



## intinst

Better be important


----------



## intinst

Hey, this i my big chance! get outta my close up!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

careful, it's a little soft round here!


----------



## intinst

Yep, nice...Oh you said sunsets...It's OK too


----------



## intinst

Well, she certainly got fit!


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


>


I am sure that this is lava flowing into the sea.

But somehow my mind sees the shoreline of Louisiana/Mississippi when the oil slick hits the shore and someone lights it.

Just sayin....


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Yep, nice...Oh you said sunsets...It's OK too


very nice


----------



## sjc

Marguerite said:


> that last one is way too cute
> 
> http://www.freefoto.com/images/12/13/12_13_4---Flowers-in-a-Garden-Border_web.jpg
> 
> I needed a little color today.


VERY PRETTY...wish they were in my yard. I am so tired of DRAB. This weather is awful. I am usually planted and there is color by now...not this year. It's been too cold and RAINY. Last week we had to turn the heat back on at night. That's New England weather for you!!


----------



## intinst

The Luckiest Bicyclist In Asia. This bicyclist obviously used all his good karma at once.


----------



## intinst

This guy's bar-b-que is atomic!


----------



## intinst

Man, these term finals are Ruff!


----------



## intinst

In case it all seemed familiar when you first saw it...


----------



## intinst

This guy tops Harvey's helmet cam.


----------



## ashash

intinst said:


> Man, these term finals are Ruff!










how cute!!!


----------



## intinst

water spout


----------



## intinst

Big breaker at sunset


----------



## intinst

Wonder which is the "Alpha" animal?


----------



## intinst

Those quote marks really inspire confidence, don't they?


----------



## intinst

Couple birds there, are those wires sagging?


----------



## intinst

Interesting paint job on that fence


----------



## intinst

Invisible car


----------



## intinst

The people you see on the subway


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

I like this picture!


----------



## intinst

Big lily pads


----------



## intinst

How it happens


----------



## sjc

Our neighbor is having her basement redone from the flooding:  The contractor was there yesterday while she was at work.  THAT POOR GUY:

He opened the door to haul in some materials; and her dog (Otis the pug) got out.  That poor man chased that dog all over the neighborhood for over an hour.  He tried everything from food to treats...THAT DOG knew he was a stranger and wouldn't budge.

So, I see this stranger in my front yard with a bucket of dog food trying to coax a dog into his car:  Can I help you? (I thought dog-napper)  He said who he was and what happened.  I grabbed my dog...held her out...and said Otis come see Mia-Bella.  Within a minute Otis was captured.  I couldn't imagine the contractor having to explain; hey lady I lost your dog.

I was disappointed that there weren't a dozen roses on my front steps this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I feel for the contractor. . . and it was neighborly of you to help . . .OTOH, if the owner knew there'd be a stranger in the house, she should have done something ahead of time to ensure the dog couldn't escape. . . . . .and I'm sure there'll be a couple extra hours of labor on that bill. . . .


----------



## intinst

NYC Panorama views


----------



## intinst

Ah Kermit, I have some bad news about your x-ray...


----------



## intinst

Normally I don't stop for hitch hikers anymore but in this case, it is cold...


----------



## intinst

Kitten vs. Parakeet: Battle Of The Wits. Kitty and Bird 
go claw to paw in a battle of the wits. Who's smarter, 
the cat or the bird? The proof is in the last pic.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Normally I don't stop for hitch hikers anymore but in this case, it is cold...


me too


----------



## intinst

Yin/Yang


----------



## intinst

After watching his owner, Fido knew exactly what to do when told to sit.


----------



## intinst

Say "Cheese!"


----------



## intinst

There's another way...


----------



## intinst

Well, that narrows it down a little.


----------



## intinst

Is that a Toyota?


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll stick to my Kindle.


----------



## intinst

Someone is not having a good time.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, that narrows it down a little.


what's a big black reward? I prefer my rewards in green.


----------



## Geoffrey

scarlet said:



> what's a big black reward? I prefer my rewards in green.


I can think of something ......

How you doin'?


----------



## intinst

Plus shark=Win!


----------



## intinst

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## intinst

Now this, Ladies and Gents, is a library!


----------



## intinst

Poke me with that finger one more time and...


----------



## intinst

Why dogs are better at protecting your house


----------



## intinst

Could I interest you in some car insurance?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Well, Yo Ho Ho!


----------



## intinst

And don't ever forget it!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Some sort of ad, no idea what they are selling...


----------



## intinst

Goat castle


----------



## intinst

Cat meets cat


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


>


LOVE IT!!!!!!
I dont really need help procrastinating... but I like it anyways!


----------



## caracara

geoffthomas said:


> I am sure that this is lava flowing into the sea.
> 
> But somehow my mind sees the shoreline of Louisiana/Mississippi when the oil slick hits the shore and someone lights it.
> 
> Just sayin....


Dont say that! that would be terrible... omg...


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

geoffthomas said:


> I am sure that this is lava flowing into the sea.
> 
> But somehow my mind sees the shoreline of Louisiana/Mississippi when the oil slick hits the shore and someone lights it.
> 
> Just sayin....


Meh... it wouldn't be THAT spectacular..









(this is a picture of the controlled burn NOAA tried)


----------



## caracara

only problem with this site...
Do I spend my time reading my kindle, or reading about my kindle (amongst other things)?
I think I need some time management skills here... yikes​


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm

caracara said:


> only problem with this site...
> Do I spend my time reading my kindle, or reading about my kindle (amongst other things)?
> I think I need some time management skills here... yikes​


[hint] You can read KindleBoards from your Kindle... so you can read about your Kindle from your Kindle.[/hint]


----------



## cheerio

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> Meh... it wouldn't be THAT spectacular..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is a picture of the controlled burn NOAA tried)


tried?? did it not work out


----------



## caracara

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> [hint] You can read KindleBoards from your Kindle... so you can read about your Kindle from your Kindle.[/hint]



haha yes that is a solution, unfortunately my kindle is on loan so will not work at the moment, as of about tomorrow this problem should be fixed though =)​


----------



## intinst

Amazing slow-mo film


----------



## intinst

Then use a knife


----------



## intinst

What's the matter? Never seen a large amphibious rodent before?


----------



## intinst

Cause a lot of wrecks?


----------



## intinst

People are strange.


----------



## intinst

All Mine!


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, it isn't one of these?


----------



## intinst

I will never understand women's fashions


----------



## intinst

See above comment


----------



## intinst

Wanna drag?


----------



## Andra

intinst said:


> People are strange.


That's an excellent costume if you are trying to be one of the bad dudes in _Big Trouble in Little China_.


----------



## intinst

Andra said:


> That's an excellent costume if you are trying to be one of the bad dudes in _Big Trouble in Little China_.


But why would you want to?


----------



## Andra

intinst said:


> But why would you want to?


DH is hoping that the Alamo Drafthouse will do a quote-along of that movie since it's one of his favorites. The dudes who set up the events tend to dress up - We had a Goblin King for Labyrinth and the Dread Pirate Greg Roberts for Princess Bride...


----------



## intinst

Stairway to kitty heaven noms.


----------



## intinst

Hummer parking only


----------



## intinst

Train blasting through a snowbank


----------



## intinst

I know you have to get it home some way but...


----------



## intinst

Here, birdie, birdie, birdie


----------



## intinst

I hire movers to avoid this problem...


----------



## intinst

Hello, I have some trash that needs to out as well,
but I certainly won't look as good putting it at the curb.


----------



## intinst

Things are tough all over.


----------



## intinst

Boy, do I understand this!


----------



## intinst

Rusty always wanted to be with the fire department.


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

When getting electrification you must not cry at all.


----------



## caracara

here's your sign


(someone had to say it)


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


>


Doesn't seem very sporting to me.


----------



## intinst

Not PC


----------



## intinst

How many faces do you see in this picture?


----------



## intinst

Ah Oh, that looks expensive!


----------



## intinst

Want to see the rest of my Bruce Lee imitaion?


----------



## intinst

Words to remember


----------



## intinst

What a "Gangsta" used to look like


----------



## intinst

That should help.


----------



## intinst

Gotta a load on


----------



## intinst

Cake, it can celebrate almost anything


----------



## intinst

I think it should be more than -17!


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

I finished your crossword, you missed som easy ones, by the way


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Cake, it can celebrate almost anything


is this a divorce cake?


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> is this a divorce cake?


Looks like one to me


----------



## intinst

Kung fu bear at the Hiroshima zoo. his Name is Cloud.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> How many faces do you see in this picture?


That's just wrong!!...lol.


----------



## intinst

Maru the cat


----------



## cheerio

sjc said:


> That's just wrong!!...lol.


i love how his eyes look like they are going to pop and everyone is just looking normal


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> i love how his eyes look like they are going to pop and everyone is just looking normal


Well, there are six people sitting there


----------



## intinst

It's good to be the King


----------



## intinst

Much better sense of balance than I ever had.


----------



## intinst

And a stronger neck


----------



## intinst

Not sure what they mean


----------



## intinst

Jack Cat in the box


----------



## intinst

Gramps looks pretty good...


----------



## intinst

Gotta keep your head dry and that scooter is going to be hard to start


----------



## intinst

Good reception is very important where ever you are


----------



## intinst

Football is breaking out everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Maybe should have posted this in the tea thread, what do you think?


----------



## intinst

I get dizzy just looking at the picture


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a little wet on the beach, it looks.


----------



## intinst

Nice skyline


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Anybody know what this is about?


----------



## intinst




----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


>


Guess no one gives squirrels water


----------



## intinst

Unusual Buildings:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Is it just me or does that last one remind you of a piccolo or a dill pickle?*


----------



## intinst

Some early attempts at flying machines and a few that got off the ground:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Some cakes that look too good to eat, though I wouldn't call all of them pretty...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey

For Scarlet and Claw


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> For Scarlet and Claw


You'd be surprised at the shape and size of some minions!


----------



## intinst

Just a minute, I'm starting to see China!


----------



## intinst

In case you didn't know the proper way


----------



## intinst

Of course, cats think everything is theirs even without the name.


----------



## kadac00

Shouldn't those go in the recycle container for plastic?



intinst said:


>


----------



## kadac00

scarlet said:


> Doesn't seem very sporting to me.


But there's so many of them - maybe a bag limit.


----------



## kadac00

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and arm Bears, shall not be infringed.



intinst said:


> Kung fu bear at the Hiroshima zoo. his Name is Cloud.


----------



## kadac00

"Crap, who said these were metric?!? Now I've got to go back down to the truck"


intinst said:


> I get dizzy just looking at the picture


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The pictures of all the weird buildings explain why engineers HATE architects.


----------



## intinst

I think he better stick with reporting the news!


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhhh
Well, everything looks good, except those tonsils will have to come out.


----------



## intinst

That's a long ear!


----------



## intinst

Nah, we'll clean a little of that rust off, some WD-40 and it will be good as new.


----------



## intinst

Only two or three more pieces and that load of clothes will be ready to wash.


----------



## intinst

land shark


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Well, Bruce it looks like the location of the bat cave isn't a secret any more.


----------



## intinst

My, doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Not a bad looking woman, but her makeup needs some work...


----------



## intinst

I want nothing to do with anything he catches there.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Well, Bruce it looks like the location of the bat cave isn't a secret any more.


always wondered where it was


----------



## intinst

Nice view looking up


----------



## kadac00

I think that fish is a crappie.



intinst said:


> I want nothing to do with anything he catches there.


----------



## intinst

Yes I do!


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising


----------



## intinst

Well, how do you heat your house?


----------



## intinst

Lasers one and two fully charged


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I said "shh", this is a library


----------



## intinst

Little different exhaust system


----------



## intinst

Well it's a statement, I don't know about fashion


----------



## intinst

Bowling, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Keeps the pup warm and doubles as a pyramid book reader! Order Now!


----------



## intinst

Cool!


----------



## intinst

Necessity Laziness is the mother of invention


----------



## intinst

Stealth back hoe?


----------



## intinst

OK, but why?


----------



## intinst

Big one


----------



## sjc

BON VOYAGE!!

Leave for the cruise tomorrow morning.  Hope I don't turn green.  Thanks everyone for your help a few months ago in the decision making process.  San Juan, St. Maarten, St. Thomas, St. John:  Here I come!!  I can't believe I'm married 25 years...where did the time go?  My babies are not babies anymore (22 and 20) ouch!!

SEE YOU SOON.  Happy and SAFE Memorial Day.  Don't do any enabling until I get back (I don't want to miss out...lol.) Intinst:  behave!!    sjc


----------



## intinst

Have great time and take lots of pictures! We'll be here when you return.


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Big one


looks photo shopped to me


----------



## intinst

1 million fps Slow Motion video of bullet impacts made by Werner Mehl from Kurzzeit 
Bullets impacting with steel plates, glass, ballistic gelatin and paper and metal targets.


----------



## intinst

Talent


----------



## intinst

How computers have changed the world


----------



## intinst

Looks deep in thought


----------



## intinst

What is there about baby animals?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Showing off for the lady


----------



## intinst

They really started messing with our minds early in this movie series


----------



## intinst

Not very macho,eh?


----------



## intinst

Not a sight you want to see while flying


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't have cleanup detail


----------



## intinst

There was an old fish that lived in a shoe...


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Forget gingerbread, give me a breakfast house!


----------



## intinst

Someone got their play pretty dirty!(them too)


----------



## intinst

Transportation varies considerably though out the world.


----------



## intinst

Rock star sea turtle with groupies. (or would the be gruppies?  )


----------



## intinst

Big digger


----------



## intinst

Long ways out


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

Oops, sorry! Think I am in the wrong place. See ya!


----------



## intinst

There be Dragons past this point!


----------



## intinst

Nerd wedding cake


----------



## intinst

If you are not the lead dog the scenery never changes, 
but if you are not the lead elephant, things can go 
downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## intinst

Animals selling us things:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Embrace Life - always wear your seat belt Campaign from England.


----------



## kadac00

In our house this is what we call the "Jasmine" curve.

It goes something like this...

Pet, pet, pet, chomp


----------



## intinst

Another take on this theme.
Just in case you did not realize how insignificant you are...


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Long ways out


That is crazy


----------



## intinst

Some nice silhouette pictures:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

She can shovel my walk anytime!


----------



## intinst

Sharing


----------



## intinst

He ain't crazy


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> She can shovel my walk anytime!


maybe you should help her with that shovel


----------



## intinst

Different AC


----------



## intinst

Might as well go on in, there aren't any big ones out today...


----------



## intinst

Don't make me turn up the "cute" level, you won't be able to withstand it


----------



## intinst

Told you that you couldn't beat the door.


----------



## intinst

Very nice, good beach,too.


----------



## intinst

Meet Mochi


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Very nice, good beach,too.


At least one man picturea day


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> At least one man picturea day


Sometimes more, depends on mood and how many total pictures I post, but I do try to get some in.


----------



## intinst

In Honor of the fallen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> In Honor of the fallen.


Interesting trivia, did you notice that the front left headstone is from a fellow who served in an observation balloon company? Tethered observation balloons were important in World War I for artillery spotting. They would communicate their observations to the ground by a field phone attached with a very long wire! Not a job I'd want, even without the risk of being shot down in flames.










To see a higher-res version of this, go to this web page:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/World_War_I_Observation_Balloon_HD-SN-99-02269.JPEG


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of Memorial Day, let's remember Lieutenant Commander John Waldron, commander of Torpedo Squadron 8 during the Battle of Midway in 1942. He's on the left in the photo below:










At the Battle of Midway, Waldron's squadron was equipped with obsolete torpedo planes (of a type retired immediately after the battle). Waldron correctly believed that Hornet's planes had been sent in the wrong direction to find the Japanese fleet. After failing to convince the attack group commander that they were heading the wrong direction, Waldron took his squadron off on their own. They found the Japanese fleet, attacked without fighter cover (which had stayed with the main attack group and didn't find the Japanese) and were massacred by Japanese fighters. But by doing this, they drew the Japanese fighter cover down low so that American dive bombers from other carriers, coming in from high altitude, were able to attack without opposition, and sink three of the four Japanese carriers present.

Here is a photo of the pilots of Waldron's squadron, a few weeks before the attack (note that each plane also had a rear gunner, not included in this photo):










To read all about the Battle of Midway, check out this Wikipedia article--I've linked to the section on the initial attacks, but the whole article is worthwhile this weekend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Midway#Attacks_on_the_Japanese_fleet

One more shot, here is Commander Waldron's torpedo bomber taking off from USS Hornet on his one and only combat mission.


----------



## intinst

MOVING A COMPUTER:


Sometimes it becomes necessary to move your computer to a new location for whatever reason; 
installing/adding new hardware or just decided to move it for "easier access", for instance 
(note easier access in quotation marks).

Whatever your reason is, this handy guide may help you alleviate some of the stress t
hat always arises in such occasions.

Keep in mind that this is a venture only to be undertaken by those who know 
what they're doing...and masochists.

1. Bone up on your cursing. You will need it later.

2. Pick a *good* spot to locate your computer. Don't be too picky; you will 
regret having started on this venture soon enough.

3. Disconnect all cables, cords, power sources, umbilical cords and plumbing. 
Look at the black, gray & white spaghetti mess on the floor and sob. Refer to 
number 1. While you're at it, it helps to focus on cursing Bill Gates and Steve J
obs for making all this possible.

4. Be sure to dust machine off, since it's been sitting for months in one spot, 
gathering a dust mound the size of Mt. Rainier. This is especially essential if you have asthma.

5. Now that you've picked a *good* spot, it's time to replace all the cables, cords, etc. 
Make sure it's in a dark, hard-to-reach location.

6. New computers have color-coded plugs and plugins to make assembly easier. 
This has no bearing on you since your computer is in a dark, hard-to-reach location 
and they're all the same color: gray. See number 1.

7. Get a flashlight. Look for new batteries for flashlight you've left in the junk drawer 
for months. Go to store to buy new flashlight batteries since you don't have any. 
Rule number 1 is coming in handy now.

8. While inserting various cords and cables, be sure to drop at least one on the floor 
behind the desk, where it will take a contortionist to retrieve it.

9. Find out that your printer cable is now not long enough to reach the computer 
(see number 1). Oh well, you didn't use it that much anyway.

10. Once you have all the cables, etc. back in place, turn computer back on.

11. Sit, puzzled why computer isn't working.

12. Plug monitor in.

13. Ponder why keyboard and mouse don't work.

14. Switch keyboard and mouse plugins.

15. Call spouse in to admire your handiwork.

16. Spouse informs you that he/she liked it better where it was, and to move it back.

17. When asked why you're banging your head on the monitor, 
don't reply. It would only confuse him/her.


----------



## intinst

Corporate Stupidity

"As of tomorrow, employees will only be able to access the building using individual security cards. 
Pictures will be taken next Wednesday, and employees will receive their cards in two weeks."
(Microsoft Corp. in Redmond WA)

"What I need is an exact list of specific unknown problems we might encounter."
(Lykes Lines Shipping)

"E-mail is not to be used to pass on information or data. It should be used only for company business."
(Accounting manager, Electric Boat Company)

"This project is so important we can't let things that are more important interfere with it."
(Advertising/Marketing manager, United Parcel Service)

"Doing it right is no excuse for not meeting the schedule."
(Plant Manager, Delco Corporation)

"No one will believe you solved this problem in one day! We've been working on it for months. 
Now go act busy for a few weeks and I'll let you know when it's time to tell them."
(R&D supervisor, Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing/3M Corp.)

Quote from the Boss: "Teamwork is a lot of people doing what I say."
(Marketing executive, Citrix Corporation)

My sister passed away and her funeral was scheduled for Monday. When I told my Boss, 
he said she died on purpose so that I would have to miss work on the busiest day of the year. 
He then asked if we could change her burial to Friday. He said, "That would be better for me."
(Shipping executive, FTD Florists)

"We know that communication is a problem, but the company is not going to discuss it with the employees."
(Switching supervisor, AT&T Long Lines Division)


----------



## telracs

"Doing it right is no excuse for not meeting the schedule."
(Plant Manager, Delco Corporation)

Yeah, that sounds like a few execs I know....


----------



## intinst

English Ain't Easy

So, you think English is easy, huh? Read to the end and see if you still think so.

1. The  bandage was wound around the wound.

2. The farm was used to produce  produce.

3. The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4. We must polish the Polish furniture.

5. He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6. The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7. Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.

8. A bass was  painted on the head of the bass drum.

9. When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.

10. I did not object to the object.

11. The insurance was invalid for the invalid.

12. There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.

13. They were too close to the door to close it.

14. The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15. A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.

16. To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.

17. The wind was too strong to wind the sail.

18. Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

19. I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.

20. How can I intimate this  to my most intimate friend?

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant, nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France . Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat. We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.


----------



## intinst

Funny British Signs

A collection of seriously funny signs found in Great Britain, but could really be found pretty much anywhere...

1. IN A LAUNDROMAT: Automatic washing machines. Please remove all your clothes when the light goes out.

2. IN A LONDON DEPARTMENT STORE: Bargain Basement Upstairs

3. IN AN OFFICE: Would the person who took the step ladder yesterday kindly 
bring it back or further steps will be taken.

4. IN ANOTHER OFFICE: After the tea break, staff should empty the teapot
and stand upside down on the draining board.

5. ON A CHURCH DOOR: This is the gate of Heaven. Enter ye all by this door. 
(This door is kept locked because of the draft. Please use side entrance.)

6. OUTSIDE A SECOND-HAND SHOP: We exchange anything - bicycles, washing machines etc. 
Why not bring your wife along and get a wonderful bargain?

7. QUICKSAND WARNING: Quicksand. Any person passing this point will be drowned. 
By order of the District Council.

8. NOTICE IN A DRY CLEANER'S WINDOW: Anyone leaving their garments here for 
more than 30 days will be disposed of.

9. IN A HEALTH FOOD SHOP WINDOW: Closed due to illness.

10. SPOTTED IN A SAFARI PARK: Elephants Please Stay In Your Car.

11. SEEN DURING A CONFERENCE: For anyone who has children and doesn't know it, 
there is a day care on the first floor.

12. NOTICE IN A FIELD: The farmer allows walkers to cross the field for free, but the bull charges.

13. MESSAGE ON A LEAFLET: If you cannot read, this leaflet will tell you how to get lessons.

14. ON A REPAIR SHOP DOOR: We can repair anything 
(Please knock hard on the door - the bell doesn't work.)

15. SPOTTED IN A TOILET IN A LONDON OFFICE BLOCK: 
Toilet out of order. Please use floor below.


----------



## intinst

Rules For Flight

There is a lot pilots have to take into account when hauling your


Spoiler



ass


 across the sky...

1. Every takeoff is optional. Every landing is mandatory.

2. If you push the stick forward, the houses get bigger. If you pull the stick back, they get smaller. That is, unless you keep pulling the stick all the way back, then they get bigger again.

3. Flying isn't dangerous. Crashing is what's dangerous.

4. It's always better to be down here wishing you were up there than up there wishing you were down here.

5. The ONLY time you have too much fuel is when you're on fire.

6. The propeller is just a big fan in front of the plane used to keep the pilot cool. When it stops, you can actually watch the pilot start sweating.

7. When in doubt, hold on to your altitude. No one has ever collided with the sky.

8. A 'good' landing is one from which you can walk away. A 'great' landing is one after which they can use the plane again.

9. Learn from the mistakes of others. You won't live long enough to make all of them yourself.

10. You know you've landed with the wheels up if it takes full power to taxi to the ramp.

11. The probability of survival is inversely proportional to the angle of arrival. Large angle of arrival, small probability of survival and vice versa.

12. Never let an aircraft take you somewhere your brain didn't get to five minutes earlier.

13. Stay out of clouds. The silver lining everyone keeps talking about might be another airplane going in the opposite direction. Reliable sources also report that mountains have been known to hide out in clouds.

14. Always try to keep the number of landings you make equal to the number of take offs you've made.

15. There are three simple rules for making a smooth landing. Unfortunately no one knows what they are.

16. You start with a bag full of luck and an empty bag of experience. The trick is to fill the bag of experience before you empty the bag of luck.

17. Helicopters can't fly; they're just so ugly the earth repels them.

18. If all you can see out of the window is ground that's going round and round and all you can hear is commotion coming from the passenger
compartment, things are not at all as they should be.

19. In the ongoing battle between objects made of aluminum going hundreds of miles per hour and the ground going zero miles per hour, the ground has yet to lose.

20. Good judgment comes from experience. Unfortunately, the experience usually comes from bad judgment.

21. It's always a good idea to keep the pointy end going forward as much as possible.

22. Keep looking around. There's always something you've missed.

23. Remember, gravity is not just a good idea. It's the law. And it's not subject to repeal.

24. The four most useless things to a pilot are the altitude above you, runway behind you, gas back at the airport, and a tenth of a second ago.

25. There are old pilots and there are bold pilots. There are, however, no old, bold pilots.


----------



## intinst

Puppy Photos

Photographing a new puppy isn't as easy as it may first sound...

Remove film from box and load camera.

Remove film box from puppy's mouth and throw in trash.

Remove puppy from trash and brush coffee grounds from muzzle.

Choose a suitable background for photo.

Mount camera on tripod and focus.

Find puppy and take dirty sock from mouth.

Place puppy in pre-focused spot and return to camera.

Forget about spot and crawl after puppy on knees.

Focus with one hand and fend off puppy with other hand.

Get tissue and clean nose print from lens.

Take flash cube from puppy's mouth and throw in trash.

Put cat outside and put peroxide on the scratch on puppy's nose.

Put magazines back on coffee table.

Try to get puppy's attention by squeaking toy over your head.

Replace your glasses and check camera for damage.

Jump up in time to grab puppy by scruff of neck and say, "No, outside! No, outside!"

Call spouse to clean up mess.

Fix a drink.

Sit back in Lazy Boy with drink and resolve to teach puppy "sit" and "stay" the first thing in the morning


----------



## intinst

Some more underwater photos:


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

"flashcube"?

wow, that's an old list...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> "flashcube"?
> 
> wow, that's an old list...


Well, I hoped that everyone would at least understand the concept.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## cheerio

I feel and animal theme


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In case you were wondering, here is your guide to the perfect dachshund. Just so you know what to look for!


----------



## cheerio

nice


----------



## intinst

In case you didn't know there was such a product.


----------



## intinst

Ah, summertime!


----------



## intinst

Just so you young people know...


----------



## intinst

It's good to be the king!


----------



## intinst

That's a pompadour!


----------



## intinst

Quick! Spot the IT guy without reading the titles!


----------



## intinst

Tron sure has changed since the first time I saw it...


----------



## intinst

Anybody else up for a light snack?


----------



## intinst

Really makes you thirsty for a nice glass of water, huh?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ten years and it will probably be the standard hard drive size for a lap top.


----------



## intinst

Red


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Nice Hot Rod...the girls are hot, too!


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Nice Hot Rod...the girls are hot, too!


pin-up girls


----------



## intinst

Nice optical illusions


----------



## cheerio

where


----------



## intinst

Doggie summer!


----------



## intinst

An old farmer had owned a large farm for several years. He had a large pond in the back forty, had it fixed up nice; picnic tables, horseshoe courts, basketball court, etc. The pond was fixed for swimming when it was built. One evening the old farmer decided to go down to the pond, as he hadn't been there for a while, and look it over. As he neared the pond, he heard voices shouting and laughing with glee. As he came closer he saw it was a bunch of young women skinny-dipping in his pond. He made the women aware of his presence and they all went to the deep end of the pond.

One of the women shouted to him, "We're not coming out until you leave!" The old man replied, "I didn't come down here to watch you ladies swim or make you get out of the pond, I only came to feed my alligators."


----------



## intinst

My parents recently retired. Mom always wanted to learn to play the piano, so dad bought her a piano for her birthday. 
A few weeks later, I asked how she was doing with it. "Oh, we returned the piano." said My Dad, "I persuaded her to switch to a clarinet instead."

"How come?" I asked. "Because," he answered, "with a clarinet, she can't sing."


----------



## intinst

3 guys were riding in a car: a hardware technician, a systems analyst, and a programmer. 
The systems analyst is driving and when they come to a steep hill he finds that the brakes 
have failed and the car is accelerating out of control.

So, the driver pumps the emergency brake, downshifts the gears, and rubs the wheels' 
rims against the curb. He finally wrestles the car to a stop. The three climb out and assess the situation.

Hardware tech: "Let's try and fix it. I'll crawl under the car and take a look. "

Systems analyst: "No. I think we should get someone qualified to fix it, a specialist in brakes."

Programmer: "Why don't we just get back in and see if it happens again?"


----------



## intinst

Junior had just received his brand new drivers license. To celebrate, the whole family trooped out to 
the driveway and climbed into the car for his inaugural drive. Dad immediately headed to the back seat, 
directly behind the newly minted driver. "I'll bet you're back there to get a change of scenery after all 
those months of sitting in the front passenger seat teaching me how to drive," said the beaming boy to 
his old man. "Nope," came dad's reply, "I'm gonna sit back here and kick the back of your seat while 
you drive, just like you have been doing to me for sixteen years."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I apologize for the large size, but this was too spectacular not to post!

Part of the Woodward, Oklahoma, Elks Rodeo. I'm going to try to be there to see and photograph it this year.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's official....The Primary election was this evening, and it appears Young Boozer is a candidate for state treasurer in Alabama. What a name, and he doesn't look too young to me!  Apparently his father had the same name, and was a well-known football player in Alabama.

This is not a political endorsement, and I'm sure our hosts would appreciate no political comments. I just thought the fellow's name was too memorable not to mention!


----------



## intinst

Please don't leave me!


----------



## intinst

Wonder what that sign means?


----------



## intinst

Loud enough for you?


----------



## intinst

Miranda Kerr is very flexible. (makes a nice SS for guys, too!)


----------



## intinst

Tiny high five one


----------



## intinst

Math will be important all your life


----------



## intinst

Did Kermit and Piggy meet through a newspaper ad? (The rest are just weird... )


----------



## intinst

Sage advice to always remember


----------



## intinst

Surprised there isn't a line waiting to be frisked!


----------



## intinst

How many people does it take to paint a pool? 
Apparently, four.


----------



## intinst

This may not turn out well.


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:



> Surprised there isn't a line waiting to be frisked!


looks like that would be a cover to a bad


Spoiler



porno


----------



## intinst

Sorry, sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## intinst

Jus' had tee martoonies...


----------



## intinst

Oh look, a bike for 4 people! (or whatevers)


----------



## intinst

This looks suspicious...


----------



## intinst

Nimoy and son?


----------



## intinst

Come here now. I want to talk to you.


----------



## intinst

Busy linemen


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm happy to say that if I saw or heard this in my childhood, I managed to suppress the memory. What were they thinking of?!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

In Asia, instead of the "Man in the Moon" they have The Rabbit in the Moon


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Potpourri pictures for me tonight. Hard to believe someone actually manufactured this and tried to sell it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Huh?!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Note in the fine print that this machine is conveniently set up to take the latest Susan B. Anthony Dollars (minted from 1979 to 1981).


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Busy linemen


rough


----------



## intinst

Hip-hop cat


----------



## intinst

Lots of coffee!


----------



## intinst

Like ducks on a pond...


----------



## intinst

Prices sure have gone up from when I was younger.


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love summertime and hot weather?


----------



## loonlover

A friend sent this to me.

Charlie, a new retiree greeter at Walmart, just couldn't seem to
get to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, 15 minutes late.
But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean-shaven, sharp-minded
and a real credit to the company and obviously demonstrating their
"Older Person Friendly" policies.

One day the boss called him into the office for a talk. 
"Charlie I have to tell you, I like your work ethic, you do a bang up job,
but your being late so often is quite bothersome."

"Yes, I know boss, and I am working on it."

''Well good, you are a team player. That's what I like to hear.
It's odd though you're coming in late. I know you're retired
from the Army. What did they say if you came in late there?"

''They said, 'Good morning, General. Can I get you a cup of coffee, sir?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

loonlover said:


> A friend sent this to me.
> 
> Charlie, a new retiree greeter at Walmart, just couldn't seem to
> get to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, 15 minutes late.
> But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean-shaven, sharp-minded
> and a real credit to the company and obviously demonstrating their
> "Older Person Friendly" policies.
> 
> One day the boss called him into the office for a talk.
> "Charlie I have to tell you, I like your work ethic, you do a bang up job,
> but your being late so often is quite bothersome."
> 
> "Yes, I know boss, and I am working on it."
> 
> ''Well good, you are a team player. That's what I like to hear.
> It's odd though you're coming in late. I know you're retired
> from the Army. What did they say if you came in late there?"
> 
> ''They said, 'Good morning, General. Can I get you a cup of coffee, sir?


----------



## intinst

The drummer likes this song


----------



## intinst

alternative fuel vehicle


----------



## intinst

It's been a tough week. How about some cute animals to kick off the weekend?


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

This is tech support. How may I help you?


----------



## intinst

Expensive wall clock


----------



## intinst

Tarzan no need Total Gym!


----------



## intinst

Missing a lock?


----------



## intinst

He loves a challenge!


----------



## intinst

Whattaya mean, I'm over the line?


----------



## intinst

Check the oil and tire pressure after you get the windshield.


----------



## intinst

Mine, all mine!


----------



## intinst

Amazing!


----------



## intinst

A whole lot of people with hats


----------



## intinst

Heavy seas


----------



## intinst

Hover cat does not recognize you, no entrance!


----------



## intinst

might consider washing it...Nah, why bother.


----------



## intinst

I'm a shark!


----------



## intinst

Good timing


----------



## intinst

Smoke, clouds or an AT-AT? Perhaps a couple of really big pigs?


----------



## intinst

Different does not begin to describe this:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A couple of "different" McDonald's commercials from overseas that don't fit the mold. The "Ronnette McDonald" is creepy!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This one is interesting. Note the shape of the formation of fish at the end of his conducting, and I like the reaction when he pulls out his sandwich!


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder where the term "Innocent as a lamb" came frome?


----------



## intinst

Did someone say "go for a ride?"


----------



## intinst

No proofreader in the highway department.


----------



## intinst

I'm hiding.


----------



## intinst

Everyone loves ice cream!


----------



## intinst

Of course I'm interested and listening to whatever 
inane and ridiculous thing you are saying.


----------



## intinst

You want my opinion? I'll give you my opinion!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In the 1960s and early 1970s, "How and Why" was a series of children's books on nonfiction topics that were great for their target audience. They were sold off a revolving rack at the grocery store my mother used at the time, and I would often wheedle her into getting me one during grocery shopping. I remember this one in particular, the cover illustration really captured my imagination (and still does!).


----------



## kadac00

intinst said:


> Missing a lock?


Hadn't heard of this custom...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_padlocks


----------



## kadac00

intinst said:


> Whattaya mean, I'm over the line?


I have this trouble with my truck at work all the time.


----------



## intinst

kadac00 said:


> Hadn't heard of this custom...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_padlocks


Nor had I, thanks for the research!


----------



## intinst

Kicked back


----------



## intinst

May have posted this before, it is still a good one, A reference letter to beat all others!


----------



## intinst

Word Definitions

Atom Bomb : An invention to end all inventions.

Boss : Someone who is early when you are late and late when you are early.

Cigarette : A pinch of tobacco rolled in paper with fire at one end and a fool on the other.

Conference : The confusion of one man multiplied by the number present.

Compromise : The art of dividing a cake in such a way that everybody believes he got the biggest piece.

Conference Room : A place where everybody talks, nobody listens and everybody disagrees later on.

Classic : A book which people praise, but do not read.

Criminal : A guy no different from the rest....except that he got caught.

Committee : Individuals who can do nothing individually and sit to decide that nothing can be done together.

Diplomat : A person who tells you to go to hell in such a way that You actually look forward to the trip.

Etc. : A sign to make others believe that you know more than you actually do.

Experience : The name men give to their mistakes.

Father : A banker provided by nature.

Lecture: An art of transferring information from the notes of the lecturer to the notes of the students without passing through "the minds of either"

Miser : A person who lives poor so that he can die rich.

Office : A place where you can relax after your strenuous home life.

Opportunist : A person who starts taking a bath if he accidentally falls into a river.

Optimist : A person who while falling from Eiffel tower says midway "See I am not injured yet."

Politician : One who shakes your hand before elections and your confidence after.

Philosopher : A fool who torments himself during life, to be spoken of when dead.

Smile : A curve that can set a lot of things straight.

Tears : The hydraulic force by which masculine will-power is defeated by feminine water power.

Yawn : The only time some married men ever get to open their mouth.


----------



## intinst

Objects in this mirror may be having even more fun than they appear!


----------



## intinst

One sand storm, headed your way!


----------



## intinst

Big family


----------



## intinst

Tooth Paste Tubes?


----------



## intinst

Me? I'm just kicking back. What are you doin'?


----------



## intinst

My, what big eyes you have.


----------



## intinst

Good kitty, stay.


----------



## intinst

Some can sleep just about anywhere...


----------



## intinst

Geek clock


----------



## intinst

Very nice...good looking T-Bird, too.


----------



## intinst

Sleeping kitten, cute!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"The Dentist Sketch" from the Carol Burnett show. Note that this Youtube link has over 1,000,000 views!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

This is not merely a Photoshop creation, it appears to have been a real (though whimsical) product!

http://www.dailyllama.com/news/2004/llama258.html


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> This is not merely a Photoshop creation, it appears to have been a real (though whimsical) product!


Yes, the Hormel people worked with the Broadway people when the show came out.


----------



## kadac00

scarlet said:


> Yes, the Hormel people worked with the Broadway people when the show came out.


Does NOT taste like chicken.


----------



## intinst

Gives a whole new meaning to the term 'pot head', doesn't it?
'


----------



## intinst

Lucky Monkey


Spoiler



Fresh, too


----------



## intinst

Not there yet.


----------



## intinst

Look out, ladies! He's got his beer goggles on.


----------



## intinst

I'd give it a 9.5


----------



## intinst

Any body?


----------



## intinst

Wonder how many miles to the bale he gets?


----------



## intinst

I call him, "Mini-me."


----------



## intinst

Well, it is different.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Knock, knock


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


>


MOOOOOOOO!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, run!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like a X-Wing.


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, you won't share?


----------



## intinst

Looks happy


----------



## intinst

No, it's "Aw, how cute!"


----------



## intinst

Yeah, You!


----------



## David McAfee

intinst said:


> Doesn't look like a X-Wing.


Nice costumes, though.


----------



## intinst

Marriage Proposal
Music, acrobatics, custom shirts... this one has it all.


----------



## intinst

This is just wrong.


----------



## intinst

Do want!


----------



## intinst

Really do want!


----------



## intinst

Cat with skills


----------



## intinst

Having a little problem digging that hole


----------



## intinst

I say, old chap. Might I bother you for a match?


----------



## intinst

Cubic inches is where the power is, but this might be a little too much.


----------



## intinst

Catch a handful of water...


----------



## intinst

Obviously not a 'Face' model.


----------



## intinst

A little sanding, a little filler,some polish...


----------



## intinst

Nice parking job, strong tree.


----------



## intinst

A table for all you medieval types


----------



## intinst

Bird`s-Eye View Of A Space Shuttle Launch


----------



## intinst

Awww Of The Day: BFF Edition. Who else wishes they had a friend like this?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I had to pass it on.


----------



## intinst

Practices all day while you're at work.


----------



## intinst

nice necklace


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Sorry, I had to pass it on.


You mean it's not just me?


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Family sized?


----------



## intinst

The Baconator. (if that doesn't clog your arteries, nothin' will!)


----------



## intinst

One way to get a nice background for your portraits


----------



## intinst

Might have tried to corner just a little too fast


----------



## intinst

Think I'll let Lord Likely find his own pet


----------



## intinst

Truck drivers just have a lot of trouble. (at least some of the drivers)


----------



## intinst

The local newspaper recently asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing one letter, and supply a new definition. Here are this year's winners:

1. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding a stupid person that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.

2. Foreploy (v): Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of


Spoiler



getting laid


.

3. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.

4. Giraffiti : Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

5. Sarchasm : The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

6. Inoculatte (v): To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

7. Hipatitis : Terminal coolness.

8. Osteopornosis : A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)

9. Karmageddon : its like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

10 Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.

11. Glibido (v): All talk and no action.

12. Dopeler effect : The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

13. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.

14. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.

15. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a grub in the fruit you're eating


----------



## intinst

These are actual instruction labels on consumer goods...

On Sears hairdryer:
Do not use while sleeping.
(Gee, that's the only time I have to work on my hair!)

On a bag of Fritos:
You could be a winner! No purchase necessary. Details inside.
(The shoplifter special!)

On a bar of Dial soap:
Directions: Use like regular soap.
(and that would be how?)

On some Swann frozen dinners:
Serving suggestion: Defrost.
(But it's 'just' a suggestion!)

On Tesco's Tiramisu dessert: (printed on bottom of the box)
Do not turn upside down.
(Too late! you lose!)

On Marks & Spencer Bread Pudding:
Product will be hot after heating.
(Are you sure? Let's experiment.)

On packaging for a Rowenta iron:
Do not iron clothes on body.
(But wouldn't that save more time?)
(Whose body?)

On Boot's Children's cough medicine:
Do not drive car or operate machinery.
(We could do a lot to reduce the construction accidents if we just kept those 5 year olds off those fork lifts.)

On Nytol sleep aid:
Warning: may cause drowsiness.
(One would hope!)

On a Korean kitchen knife:
Warning: keep out of children.
(hmm...something must have gotten lost in the translation...)

On a string of Christmas lights:
For indoor or outdoor use only.
(As opposed to use in outer space.)

On a food processor:
Not to be used for the other use.
(Now I'm curious.)

On Sainsbury's peanuts:
Warning: contains nuts.
(but no peas?)

On an American Airlines packet of nuts:
Instructions: open packet, eat nuts.
(somebody got paid big bucks to write this one...)

On a Swedish chainsaw:
Do not attempt to stop chain with your hands.
(Raise your hand if you've tried this...)

On a child's Superman costume:
Wearing of this garment does not enable you to fly.
(Oh go ahead! That's right, destroy a universal childhood belief.)


----------



## intinst

Nice 'stache


----------



## intinst

Nice setup


----------



## intinst

We are not the droids you are looking for...


----------



## intinst

While we are thinking Star Wars, Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) and stunt double take some down time


----------



## intinst

Where in the world is Car...Oh never mind.


----------



## intinst

Fishing can be so relaxing...


Spoiler



I hope I spelled everything right this time!


----------



## intinst

Must.... Not...Think...About!


----------



## intinst

Time to be getting out of there!


----------



## intinst

Lots of logs


----------



## David McAfee

A view of the Caribbean sunset from the deck of a cruise ship.


----------



## intinst

Creativity is key when it comes to parking in Beijing.


----------



## intinst




----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Creativity is key when it comes to parking in Beijing.


Love this video!!!


----------



## intinst

Who you lookin' at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

Nice


Spoiler



hat


!


Spoiler



What did you think I wrote?


----------



## intinst

Now for a trip down Memory Lane...


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to slip up.


----------



## intinst

Brings strange images to mind


----------



## intinst

She said she would meet me here...


----------



## intinst

Gotta love Oktoberfest!


----------



## intinst

And summertime!


----------



## sjc

She's baaaaack!!
Wow Intinst:  you have been busy.  Great posts.  The above is really my body. I let them superimpose her head on it; I was well compensated, so I couldn't refuse.


----------



## intinst

Glad the cruise worked out so well for you, guess that's how you paid for it?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Glad the cruise worked out so well for you, guess that's how you paid for it?


I wish. The bar bill is on our Visa and on its way; hope the mail-carrier loses it.


----------



## intinst

Claymation Chess Animation


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> Claymation Chess Animation


Very cool!


----------



## intinst

Awesome Navy Drill Skills. Fixed bayonet rifle tossing drill goodness.


----------



## intinst

You may think you have a crappy job, but how many people watch you do it?


----------



## intinst

Good to remember


----------



## intinst

It's a matter of perspective


----------



## intinst

Bacon Pancakes?


----------



## intinst

A cubicle is just a padded cell without the door.

I plead contemporary insanity.

I thought I wanted a career, turns out I just wanted pay checks.

Stress is when you wake up screaming and realize you haven't fallen asleep yet.

Errors have been made, others will be blamed.

I started out with nothing and I still have most of it left.


----------



## intinst

Bar sign:
"Lunch now being poured."

Chinese Laundry sign:
"We don't tear your clothes with clumsy machinery - we do it carefully by hand."

Church sign:
"You must pay for your sins. If you have already paid, you can ignore this notice."

Divorce Lawyer's door:
"Satisfaction guaranteed or your honey back."

Miss Piggy's sign:
"Never eat more than you can lift."

Newspaper headline:
"County officials talk rubbish."

Plumber's sign:
"Do it yourself. Then call us before it's too late."

Psychiatrist advertisement:
"A cure guaranteed or your mania back."

Restaurant Diner sign:
"Everything comes to him who orders hash."

Restaurant Sign:
"Our tongue sandwiches speak for themselves."

Scottish Golf Course sign:
"Members will refrain from picking up lost balls until they have stopped rolling."

Teamwork sign:
"Only dead fish swim with the stream."

Truck sign:
"Pass with care - I chew tobacco."

Orthopedic Surgeon sign:
"Never accept a drink from a urologist."

Taxidermist sign:
"If called by a panther, don't anther."


----------



## intinst

Gotta love summer


----------



## intinst

The first couple to be shown in bed together on prime time television were Fred and Wilma Flintstone.

Coca-Cola was originally green.

Every day more money is printed for Monopoly than the US Treasury.

Hawaiian alphabet has 12 letters.

Men can read smaller print than women; women can hear better.

City with the most Rolls Royce's per capita: Hong Kong

State with the highest percentage of people who walk to work: Alaska

Percentage of Africa that is wilderness: 28%

Percentage of North America that is wilderness: 38%

Barbie's measurements if she were life size: 39-23-33

Cost of raising a medium-size dog to the age of eleven: $6,400

Average number of people airborne over the US any given hour: 61,000.

Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.

The world's youngest parents were 8 and 9 and lived in China in 1910.

The youngest pope was 11 years old.

First novel ever written on a typewriter: Tom Sawyer.

The San Francisco Cable cars are the only mobile National Monuments.

Each king in a deck of playing cards represents a great king from history:

    Spades - King David
    Clubs - Alexander the Great,
    Hearts-Charlemagne, and
    Diamonds - Julius Caesar.

111,111,111 x 111,111,111 = 12,345,678,987,654,321

If a statue in the park of a person on a horse has both front legs in the air, the person died in battle; if the horse has one front leg in the air, the person died as a result of wounds received in battle; if the horse has all four legs on the ground, the person died of natural causes.

Only two people signed the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, John Hancock and Charles Thomson. Most of the rest signed on August 2, but the last signature wasn't added until 5 years later.

"I am." is the shortest complete sentence in the English language.

Hershey's Kisses are called that because the machine that makes them looks like it's kissing the conveyor belt.

The name Jeep came from the abbreviation used in the army for the "General Purpose" vehicle, G.P.

The cruise liner, Queen Elizabeth II, moves only six inches for each gallon of diesel that it burns.

The only two days of the year in which there are no professional sports games (MLB, NBA, NHL, or NFL) are the day before and the day after the Major League all-stars Game.


----------



## intinst

I'll be easy to spot, I've got red hair...


----------



## intinst

Well, guess that won't work.


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh, you *did* order anchovies!


----------



## intinst

Well, I don't think that went according to plan.


----------



## intinst

Car thinks it's a tight rope walker!


----------



## Geoffrey

intinst said:


> I'll be easy to spot, I've got red hair...


EEEEEEE .... its the Invasion of the Gingers!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Raven Air Attacks An RC Airplane . Now would be a good time to have a remote controlled tail gunner too.


----------



## intinst

If you make them that consistantly, why would you need to practice?


----------



## intinst

Every time I think I have seen the weirdest, ugliest woman's shoes, I find something worse.


----------



## intinst

Nice shot!


----------



## intinst

An idea whose time has come? I doubt it.


----------



## intinst

Would take a lot of concrete blocks


----------



## intinst

Doesn't it look like it?


----------



## intinst

Few pieces of classical music are played as much as Pachelbel's Canon. But I'm not sure it's ever been combined with comedy. At least, it hasn't been before now. Meet Pagagnini. This classically trained quartet really brings the music to life. I'm sure even Pachelbel himself would giggle.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

OK, that does it. I'm officially on a diet!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> OK, that does it. I'm officially on a diet!


And it's probably good you got your knee fixed and can run faster....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> OK, that does it. I'm officially on a diet!


Don't forget the old line of "I don't have to outrun the bear, I just have to outrun you!"


----------



## intinst

Today is flag day


----------



## intinst

Did you play with a Hula Hoop as a child? Where you any good? This good?


----------



## intinst

Makeshift bath or hot tub.


----------



## intinst

Is there really that much difference in the two charges?


----------



## intinst

These aren't my pictures, not taking credit for them, but someone has a nice touch.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Who'd a thunk it? Squirrels bite?


----------



## intinst

Just a family out for a little bike ride...


----------



## intinst

Happy little car


----------



## intinst

Soccer anyone?


----------



## intinst

Anybody need a taxi door?


----------



## intinst

Boy is he going to be busy this weekend!


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, footprints stop...


----------



## intinst

Do the twist!


----------



## intinst

Nope, haven't seen your lipstick...


----------



## intinst

Must be quite a house.


----------



## intinst

What did that sign say? I don't know, keep driven'.


----------



## intinst

Pucker up


----------



## intinst

Don't think I'd be working out


----------



## intinst

Hungry?


----------



## intinst

So that's what happened


----------



## intinst

You want to move it, don't you? Come on, admit it!


----------



## intinst

Think they should work on their slogan a little more.


----------



## intinst

enneebuddee?


----------



## intinst

Hello, Captain?
It was the funniest thing while we were moving the tank. 
You see, what happened was...


----------



## intinst

"Thank yah very much"


----------



## intinst

Awww Of The Day: Sneezey Baby Bear Edition


----------



## sjc

11,000 posts and still going strong.

Intinst...if there's a pic to be had; you find it.  Thanks for always keeping us laughing.  I had a tough day today...you brightened it; as usual.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> 11,000 posts and still going strong.
> 
> Intinst...if there's a pic to be had; you find it. Thanks for always keeping us laughing. I had a tough day today...you brightened it; as usual.





intinst said:


> "Thank yah very much"


----------



## intinst

I always feel like somebody's watching me (song by Rockwell)


----------



## intinst

Is there a problem, officer?


----------



## intinst

Seems reasonable, almost there on comercial flights with the security now!


----------



## intinst

Starry, starry night


----------



## intinst

More than just wind power there


----------



## intinst

Everybody say "Awwwwww!"


----------



## intinst

Gee, I wonder what country these signs are in?


----------



## intinst

Afterburners on!


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

Keyboard waffles, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time.


----------



## intinst

If only!


----------



## sjc

lol...Intinst has found a new mascot.


----------



## intinst

Is it possible that steroids were involved?


----------



## intinst

Makes sense to me too, sadly


----------



## intinst

30 years, quite the difference


----------



## intinst

The sign should say EXTREMELY WIDE LOAD!


----------



## intinst

The whole city to chose from, who do I 'gift' next?


----------



## intinst

OK, I'll bite. Why?


----------



## intinst

Niiiccee Hot Rod!


----------



## intinst

Well, It does have a low center of gravity.


----------



## intinst

Excited about the phenomenal parking job or did it scare the


Spoiler



crap


 out of him?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Gee, I wonder what country these signs are in?


BEEN THERE!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Lucille Ball was a brilliant physical comedian. Supposedly she got the longest live-audience studio laugh ever in this scene. They had to trim some out to keep within time limits.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> BEEN THERE!


Awww, quit braggin'!


----------



## intinst

Zombie cat is coming for you.


----------



## intinst

And I always the the purpose was to kick the ball


----------



## intinst

*Good!*








* Better!* 
Dog better look out know!


----------



## intinst

You know where he just put that thermometer!?!


----------



## intinst

Looks harmless enough, but looks can be deceiving!


----------



## intinst

Bullying The Bully On The Subway


----------



## intinst

typical male viewing self in mirror


----------



## intinst

Warmer, but costs more to operate.


----------



## intinst

I wanta see, I wanta see!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but no. I'll keep working on airplanes.


----------



## intinst

I wat to thank my mother, the producers, the directors....


----------



## intinst

That'll take a lot of Bondo.


----------



## intinst

They sure want to keep you safe till you jump out the window, don't they?


----------



## intinst

Try this flavor, you'll like it!


----------



## intinst

Looks confusing.


----------



## intinst

World's slowest train?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a header!


----------



## intinst

Like the sign says.


----------



## intinst

Who is that under those Foster Grants?


----------



## intinst

...and a quart of 30 weight.


----------



## intinst

Extreme Limbo


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks like it to me


----------



## intinst

My, things have changed


----------



## intinst

I believe he does.


----------



## intinst

Under full sail


----------



## intinst

Through the clouds!


----------



## intinst

Way it feels


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Big pothole


----------



## intinst

I did a temporary fix on the leak...


----------



## intinst

Did you know that you left the blinds closed and I had a hard time seeing out?


----------



## intinst

Just bumping this thread


----------



## intinst

very general, but true.


----------



## intinst

Try something new and some don't like it


----------



## intinst

Would this be a "Doh!" phone?


----------



## intinst

Never saw him coming


----------



## intinst

Product placement


----------



## intinst

Something's fishy about this picture...


----------



## intinst

Hey, Buddy! Do I look like a towel to you?


----------



## intinst

Kitten scares itself, be sure you watch all the way through!


----------



## intinst

Laughing Baby and The Doggy (will make you laugh!)


----------



## intinst

Happy breakfast


----------



## intinst

Rude mat


----------



## intinst

Nice block


----------



## intinst

I suppose some feel this way


----------



## intinst

People do very strange things


----------



## intinst

Found one!


----------



## intinst

She's got the look


----------



## intinst

Now, I say!


----------



## intinst

You have been warned.


----------



## telracs

sound like anyone we know?


----------



## sjc

*I ASK YOU*...Is that a face or is that a face?








Mia-Bella
Love of my life
My one year old Lhasa Apso


----------



## intinst

The Hayabusa asteroid collection probe returning to Earth. Sweeeet.


----------



## intinst

Best World Cup Fan-Made Sign So Far








Kim might not be happy when you go home, though


----------



## intinst

Nice white beach


----------



## intinst

That's why it takes so long!


----------



## intinst

Amazing Pearl River Necklace Bridge








Connecting Hong Kong with the Chinese mainland seems like a simple project, 
but driving patterns forced architects to come up with one of the coolest bridge 
designs anywhere in the world.

Known as the Pearl River Necklace Bridge, it solves the traffic flow problem, 
created since people drive on the left side of the road in Hong Kong but on 
the right side in the mainland. The bridge uses a "road flipping" design that 
twists the lanes of traffic over one another, leading right-lane drivers to the left 
when they reach Hong Kong and left-lane drivers to the right when they head 
into the Chinese mainland.


----------



## sjc

3 posts up...
I sure wish they would stop superimposing people on my body and displaying them all over the internet!!  Sheesh.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> 3 posts up...
> I sure wish they would stop superimposing people on my body and displaying them all over the internet!! Sheesh.


Well, If you would just send me the originals, I'll post them here, eliminating the middleman.


----------



## intinst

Taking things a little too far


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe I would like some.


----------



## A_J_Lath

intinst said:


> Nice white beach


What beach?


----------



## intinst

Come on, just one more drop, please?


----------



## intinst

No, please! Not the coat hanger again!


----------



## intinst

Hi! Come on and join in!


----------



## intinst

Way too literally minded


----------



## intinst

Bet it's another tie...


----------



## intinst

I hope he is from Mexico.


----------



## intinst

That's not the way to drive a dump truck


----------



## intinst

Boop... beep... boop


----------



## intinst

The new business cycle


----------



## intinst

Brrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

The toilet training isn't going as well as they hoped


----------



## intinst

Say what?


----------



## intinst

Perfect example


----------



## intinst

Everyone should be good at something


----------



## intinst

Well that explains the taste


----------



## intinst

Cookie!


----------



## intinst

Gotta ride your dinosaurs somewhere else.


----------



## intinst

Might have stood there just a little too long


----------



## intinst

Thanks, i'll just have the one burger and a shake.


----------



## intinst

Not the kind of maintenance you want to see when you look out the window.


----------



## intinst

Might be a Cubbies fan


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

You should see the beer cooler!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> The new business cycle


My day today....


----------



## intinst

In case you ever want to make a grass bridge:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Pup don't play "got your nose"


----------



## intinst

Wonder what the rest of the course is like?


----------



## intinst

Cruel, very cruel


----------



## intinst

Think he like the race track


----------



## intinst

Charts explain it all


----------



## Bobbi

intinst said:


> Boop... beep... boop


;;;;;;;;;skids to a halt;;;;;;;;;; You rang??


----------



## intinst

Looks like she has a good counterbalance for the barbell


----------



## intinst

Duck happy dance


----------



## intinst

Your morning adorable: Rabbit shares its carrot with puppy


----------



## intinst

Amazing Fire Animation!


----------



## intinst

You could put one of these in your back yard, the kids will love you!


----------



## intinst

Ella fitzgerald - Mack The Knife 
Definitely puts her own style on this one!


----------



## intinst

Real life Transformer owl


----------



## intinst

People are crazy. Some bad language


----------



## intinst

Cool! Who says you can't sound cool jamming out with an accordion? 
Come for the music, stay for the bunny-man at 02:09


----------



## intinst

Coolest juggling you'll see all day


----------



## A_J_Lath

intinst said:


> Real life Transformer owl


That is as freaky as hell! I swear, when I saw that thing put on its eveil face, I thought it was CGI! This going on my facebook page...


----------



## intinst

Imagine the size of the monitor


----------



## intinst

Think safety


----------



## intinst

Not in this lifetime or any other


----------



## intinst

And you think traffic is bad on your roads!


----------



## intinst

A little too weird for me


----------



## intinst

Me either!


----------



## intinst

Might be why they need the crutches


----------



## intinst

Love this pic


----------



## intinst

Patty cake, Patty cake, Baker's man...


----------



## intinst

Someone wasn't paying attention


----------



## intinst

Point to remember: Never take your bike in swimming with you


----------



## intinst

Spoiler



Damn!


 I hope it isn't after me!


----------



## intinst

Can you see if he is at his desk yet?


----------



## intinst

Hey, are those Ray-Ban sunglasses?


----------



## intinst

I do not see how this is even possible. My neck! my neck!


----------



## intinst

I'm a little teapot, short and stout...


----------



## intinst

Like father, like son...


----------



## intinst

Off roadin' new style


----------



## intinst

Off roadin', old style


----------



## intinst

Some one give this business an award of some kind!
Not everyone is in it just for the money.


----------



## intinst

The strongest tongue thing bothers me, a hook?


----------



## intinst

Yar, matey.
(speaking of tongues)


----------



## intinst

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## horse_girl

Happy Father's Day to all the dads and dads-to-be!


----------



## intinst

Happy Father's Day!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Balloon! I see a balloon!


----------



## intinst

PacMan better get a move on!


----------



## intinst

Star Trek fan


----------



## intinst

Cheetos?
Don't mind if I do!


----------



## intinst

Puff ball car


----------



## intinst

Open for business!


----------



## intinst

Most people stand and spin the ball on their finger...


----------



## intinst

Scotch, anyone?


----------



## intinst

And God bless Mama, and bless Papa and...


----------



## intinst

Speak up!


----------



## intinst

Short strip!


----------



## intinst

Hey fox hounds, look over here!


----------



## intinst

Waffles?
I love waffles!


----------



## intinst

The Big Red Slide. A fun Volkswagen advertising gimmick held in what appears to be a Berlin subway.


----------



## intinst

Violins Are Awesome


----------



## intinst

BMW artcar


----------



## intinst

Blue?


----------



## intinst

Hello there!


----------



## intinst

That'd be the only way I could "drive" a Ferrari!


----------



## intinst

When Setting The Self-Timer On Your Camera, be careful when you run back to pose for your photo. It's called physics...


----------



## intinst

Little different rickshaw


----------



## intinst

Different view of a shiplaunch


----------



## intinst

Did you like the Super Mario Bros. on the violin?
Here it is beatbox.


----------



## intinst

Trouble or Tribble?


----------



## intinst

Telling it like it is


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, punk! Make my day!


----------



## intinst

Ok, I know it sounds weird, but this is an Elvis on a skateboard wheelie car.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem to full of the old sportmanship


----------



## intinst

She about to fly off with guy?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful raptor in flight


----------



## intinst

I am so confused!


----------



## intinst

Kissing cousins?


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it worked?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Another art car, I think I like the Bemmer better.


----------



## intinst

For the music majors, I present:


----------



## intinst

Neck line stretched a bit?


----------



## intinst

Everybody dosado, swing your partners to and fro...


----------



## intinst

Never Be The First Kitty To Get Drunk


----------



## intinst

Steam Punk scooter


----------



## intinst

Mario file cabinets


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now?


----------



## intinst

Hover dog tracking hover cat?


----------



## intinst

Full broadside, hate to be on the receiving end of that!


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Hover dog tracking hover cat?


looking for the cat


----------



## intinst

A devout cowboy lost his favorite Bible while he was mending fences out on the range. 
Three weeks later a cow walked up carrying the Bible in it's mouth. The cowboy couldn't 
believe his eyes. He took the book out of the cow's mouth, raised his eyes heavenward 
and exclaimed, "It's a miracle!" "Not really," said the cow. 
"Your name was written inside the cover."


----------



## intinst

Say What? Kindles for $189?


----------



## intinst

Sneaky Pac-Man


----------



## intinst

Awww


----------



## intinst

I definitely need some help before driving overseas


----------



## intinst

I know you have to get it home somehow, but...


----------



## intinst

Do you think you can dance? Not like these two!


----------



## intinst

Great looking guy and a soccer fan too?


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Boy, that looks like an "Ooops."


----------



## intinst

Not going according to plan


----------



## intinst

Climb every mountain...


----------



## intinst

BFF's


----------



## intinst

Doesn't this look like a good idea?


----------



## intinst

OOO! I'm scared of the fake dinosaur!


----------



## intinst

Now this really scares me.


----------



## intinst

Bulls eye! (Though it does look like it would be hard to not flinch on release.)


----------



## intinst

Baby Otter Way Too Cute For Its Own Good
July 12, 2009 - Sidney the baby asian small clawed river otter playing.
Sidney is not a pet. I am a professional animal caretaker and work at Six Flags Discovery Kingdom in Vallejo, CA. Otters do not make good pets and are illegal to own personally. I'm glad you enjoy watching him!


----------



## intinst

At least for me


----------



## intinst

Awesome long sleeved shirt


----------



## intinst

Feelings of inadequacy?
Could be an ad for plastic surgery


----------



## intinst

Follow me!


----------



## intinst

Not a job I would want


----------



## intinst

Ready, aim...


----------



## cheerio

intinst said:


> Not a job I would want


hmmmm


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Squid are cool! From the Monterey Bay Aquarium, some amazing squid shots.


----------



## intinst

Have you been wanting to change your look?
Here are some things to try with your hair.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Been there myself


----------



## intinst

That's entertainment! (and lunch)


----------



## intinst

I guess I'll just stay in here then!


----------



## intinst

Little Red Riding Hood,
You sure are lookin' good,
You're everything a big, bad wolf could want.
(Sam the Sham & the Pharoh's


----------



## intinst

No, I don't think this can be off the record


----------



## intinst

But I went right under this bridge on the way to get the cars!


----------



## intinst

Cat In On the Hat


----------



## intinst

It would probably be easier if their eyes were open.


----------



## intinst

Real water taxi


----------



## intinst

DeLorean Limo


----------



## intinst

Watch out there by the pool, it's slippery!


----------



## intinst

Cute little pup


----------



## intinst

We need to use nonpolluting energy sources...


----------



## intinst

Raphael !


----------



## intinst

When Alex Queral saw a pile of unwanted phone books 14 years ago, he was hit with a flash of inspiration. Rather than just leaving them to rot he would recycle them, using them as the basis for works of art by carving portraits out of them.
Explaining how he got started, Queral told The Telegraph: "I'm sure a lot of hard work goes into recycling [phone books] but there are thousands that go unused at all because most people just use the internet to find people these days."
"I was out looking for wood to make a sculpture one day and I noticed a huge pile of them on the pavement. I suddenly thought they would probably make a pretty good material for carving, so I gave it a go."


----------



## intinst

Lucky truck driver


----------



## intinst

Might be "handy" for you big city people.


----------



## intinst

Somethings just don't work as well in the older media


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

Pretty, but...


----------



## intinst

Japan Has Now Perfected Science Of Flight . Welcome our new flying Japanese overlords.


----------



## intinst

Best Computer Invention Since the mousepad?


----------



## intinst

And I think to myself...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

...What a Wonderful World!


----------



## intinst

Need to work on this one a little more.


----------



## intinst

Cat Photobomber!


----------



## intinst

Don't know what this is, other than ugly!


----------



## intinst

Hope your photo came out as well as this one


----------



## intinst

*Wow, some people really take Mac & cheese serious!*
Cops: Siblings Brawl Over Butter in Mac and Cheese
By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Published: June 23, 2010
Filed at 9:22 p.m. ET

WATERVILLE, Wash. (AP) -- An argument over butter in a macaroni and cheese recipe churned into violence between a brother and sister. A 21-year-old man called police June 6 to say his 17-year-old sister tried to cut his neck with the serrated edge of a spatula.

The police report said the sister was making macaroni and cheese when her brother asked if she was using butter. That led to an argument over the difference between butter and margarine. And, then butter battle escalated.

The Wenatchee World reported the girl was charged in Douglas County Superior Court with fourth-degree assault.


----------



## intinst

Little, Miniature and Tiny Creations - Awesome Close Ups!

Passion for Details IWC - Tiny Game of Darts Dollhouse Stuff


----------



## intinst

1:12 Scale Pizza Miniature Salmon Prep Board


----------



## intinst

Mini Statue of Liberty Match Stick Carving


----------



## intinst

Mini Aluminum Cans Mini Veggies


----------



## intinst

Love under the Shade of a Broccoli Tree Homer Simpson throttles Bart on the Head of a Pin


----------



## intinst

Fashion Photography Dutch Gouda on Bread


----------



## intinst

20 Nao Robots Dancing In Formation. See, what did we tell you. 
They might say they`re dancing in formation, but this is how 
they assemble before attack!


----------



## intinst

Andy Murray Tennis Street Magic. Somehow, Andy Murray made tennis pretty cool.


----------



## intinst

If I Had a Portal.... What would you do if you had a portal?


----------



## intinst

A bear visits Aviation housing in the wee hours of the morning on June 20, 2010.
That is a big bear!


----------



## intinst

A few more miniatures


----------



## intinst

*Inner Peace:* This is so true!

If you can start the day without caffeine,

If you can always be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,

If you can resist complaining and boring people with your troubles,

If you can eat the same food every day and be grateful for it,

If you can understand when your loved ones are too busy to give you any time,

If you can take criticism and blame without resentment ,

If you can conquer tension without medical help,

If you can relax without liquor,

If you can sleep without the aid of drugs,

...Then You Are Probably The Family Dog! 








And you thought I was going to get all spiritual.


----------



## cheerio

Where do you find these random pics


----------



## intinst

cheerio said:


> Where do you find these random pics


Random places? 
I go to several sites looking for stuff to post here.


----------



## intinst

Probably should be every IT person's business card!


----------



## intinst

I wonder why my grades in math are slipping?


----------



## intinst

Sky diver with space shuttle launch


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Interesting gate


----------



## intinst

Over one of these little hills I need to 
make a sharp left, I wonder where it is?


----------



## intinst

Newspaper Art

You can't do this after reading an iPad. (or, sadly, a Kindle) Art from newspapers:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

They can Fly?


----------



## intinst

Potential telephone pole


----------



## intinst

Hey dude, Wha's happenin'?


----------



## intinst

Really different exercise equipment


----------



## intinst

Now that's a place to put a bench!


----------



## intinst

Makes you want to jump in the pool with him, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

I think a little more gas is in order


----------



## intinst

Plan ahead


----------



## intinst

Well Hello, Soccer Fan!


----------



## intinst

Where's my kayak and my fishing pole?


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## cheerio




----------



## intinst

When young Michael Andrew Fox tried to register at the Screen Actor's Guild as Michael Fox, 
he found out someone had beaten him to it by about 30 years. There was a prolific veteran 
actor of the same name, with hundreds of film and TV roles under his belt. The Guild doesn't 
allow duplicates, to avoid confusion between actors. So, the future Marty McFly stuck the 
letter "J" in there. But the other Michael Fox guy? He debuted in the mid-50s, in the same 
era Back to the Future is set. In other words, if there hadn't been a Michael Fox in the 50s, 
Michael J. Fox wouldn't exist -- which is exactly like the plot of the first movie. Weird, huh?


----------



## intinst

One-Handed Push-Ups? Yes!. The bar has been raised.


----------



## intinst

Looks like he is getting tired


----------



## intinst

And they called it, "Puppy Love"


----------



## intinst

Assume the position!


----------



## intinst

End of an era


----------



## intinst

Knew I should have used more sun screen!


----------



## intinst

Ain't gonna happen


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of


Spoiler



eyelashes


----------



## intinst

I don't know what it is, but it is different!


----------



## intinst

Little windy


----------



## intinst

Row, row, row your boat


----------



## intinst

Some people have way too much time on their hands


----------



## intinst

Heaven!


----------



## intinst

This is what I think of your silly idea...


----------



## intinst

Now would be a good time to start running!


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## intinst

Might get a little rain and a bit of a blow out of that


----------



## intinst

No, thank you. I want my bacon bacon colored!


----------



## intinst

Bring a little sunshine into your day


----------



## intinst

Great parking job, 3 point landing!


----------



## intinst

Every one needs an "aww" in their day


----------



## intinst

I want that one on the bottom


----------



## intinst

Perhaps a little more respect for the animals one uses for their TV report:
Reporter almost loses his nose!




ded


----------



## intinst

Amazing picture of a double lightning strike over Chicago


----------



## intinst

I have a dachshund, so...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wiener Takes All


----------



## intinst

I want to go play


----------



## intinst

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## intinst

And an elf for last. (or maybe Yoda?)


----------



## intinst

Genius!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to let the cows out...


----------



## intinst

So that is why they are white


----------



## intinst

BIG pretzel!


----------



## intinst

Wrigley's Extra - Get Extra Close!


----------



## intinst

No respect for trademarks


----------



## intinst

Not everyone looks their best after shaving


----------



## intinst

Luckiest man of the day! (also, quick feet!)


----------



## intinst

Shhh! He's sleeping!


----------



## intinst

OK, I lied about that being the last Dachshund picture









*But, I bet you're smiling now!*


----------



## intinst

Think it still needs some work


----------



## intinst

Would this be "Stealth" shade?


----------



## intinst

I knew this


----------



## intinst

Clear water of Hawaii


----------



## intinst

Looks a little out of place


----------



## intinst

Aw, isn't that sweet!


----------



## intinst

Perfect Abs


----------



## intinst

Gotta stay dry somehow


----------



## intinst

Well, it shouldn't throw stones


----------



## intinst

Out of the mouths of babes


----------



## intinst

OK, I'm confused. (not that that is an unusual state for me to be in)


----------



## intinst

Green bicycle


----------



## intinst

The first person to decide to eat this was very hungry.


----------



## intinst

At the center It says "Peace Through Superior Fire Power."
I'll not argue with them, I think I'll just quietly go away.


----------



## intinst

Well done


----------



## intinst

Finger Painting on the Apple iPad from the live model David Kassan 
A quick Apple ipad live fingerpainting demo that I streamed live from 
my Brooklyn studio on Monday June 21st. 2010, The model sat for 
3 hours as I painted and answered questions on how I use the iPad 
and the Brushes app. Just thinking of creative uses for the ipad.


----------



## intinst

With most infinity pools sporting amazing views of the ocean, this one, 
located at the top of the Marina Bay Sands hotel in Downtown Singapore, 
is a view unlike any other.

With these breathtaking views of the city-sky line visitors at this posh hotel 
are in for an fantastic swim. The resorts, which opened officially for guests 
on June 23rd, now boasts not only some of the most amazing Chefs in the 
area but now the longest pool in the world.


----------



## intinst

If Lassie were a cat:


----------



## intinst

Not a view that I would want as a close-up


----------



## intinst

Don't see many hedgehogs wearing sombreros


----------



## intinst

I think I would figure this one out


----------



## intinst

Where'd her head go?


----------



## intinst

Kicked back Kat Cat


----------



## intinst

I think we are in trouble now.


----------



## vwkitten

Okay, so I don't have the luck of this guy...



intinst said:


> Luckiest man of the day! (also, quick feet!)


So when this happened...


intinst said:


> I knew this


I'd locked my keys in my car.... =)

But I have a really good sense of humor so I'd be laughing about it. =)


----------



## intinst

If you dare


----------



## intinst

Nom Nom House


----------



## intinst

Nom Nom Building


----------



## intinst

Nom Nom table? Very strong teeth and neck!


----------



## intinst

I'll say!


----------



## intinst

But Mr. Whipple says you can squeeze the Charmin!


----------



## intinst

JUst roll that on over thisaway!


----------



## intinst

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American people." H.L. Mencken


----------



## intinst

I missed you, too


----------



## intinst

Somthing justs seems wrong with this picture


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty kitty and/or great big shell (or it is shopped)


----------



## intinst

Different abode


----------



## intinst

Wake up, Homer


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Somthing justs seems wrong with this picture


I think I spotted it: it's the boots, right? They're definitely anachronistic for the uniform/armor.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> I think I spotted it: it's the boots, right? They're definitely anachronistic for the uniform/armor.


Yeah I think it was the boots that threw me off, too.


----------



## intinst

Just felt the need to post another of her pictures


----------



## intinst

HIGH TECH NOON


----------



## intinst

You know when someone asks you what albums you'd take on a desert island? 
Whatever you chose, it wouldn't end up like this:


----------



## intinst

Some lighthouse pictures


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Snake Head Fish I can see why they are trying to get rid of them in the U.S.


----------



## intinst

My neck would just not take the strain


----------



## intinst

Looks excited (especially his 'hair')


----------



## intinst

Mom, this is getting a little deep!


----------



## intinst

The Space Shuttle, Star Trek, leisure suits, there's a lot going on in this picture!


----------



## intinst

Attack of the Seagull!


----------



## intinst

Get the ball, get the ball, get the ball!


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> Get the ball, get the ball, get the ball!


One has to admire that amazing ability to focus! =)


----------



## intinst

This also does not look right


----------



## intinst

The long and winding road?


----------



## intinst

That wasn't supposed to happen


----------



## intinst

ACE!


----------



## intinst

I've heard of a ******* before, but come on!


----------



## intinst

That train cost more than the rest of the dress, ensemble, maybe wedding


----------



## intinst

Ghost ship?


----------



## intinst

John Cleese explains the difference


----------



## intinst

Meanwhile At The Japanese Farmers Market. 
4 out of 5 zombies will tell you Japanese farmers 
markets are your best bet for great deals.


----------



## intinst

Nah, Nah, Nah! Can't touch me!


----------



## intinst

Hey, it's an underwater ostrich!


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

You are doing it very, very right


----------



## intinst

No, I don't want to borrow an iron.


----------



## intinst

Girl on a Ferrari, sorta


----------



## intinst

Sure ain't Rosie from the Jetson's


----------



## intinst

So sorry this wasn't available for Father's day!


----------



## intinst

I certainly misse d that weapon back when I used to play doom, 
but I am not sure I could bring myself to use it now.


----------



## intinst

You`ll Never Be As Brave As This Little Girl. What`s going to happen 
when she starts dating? Nothing is going to impress her...


----------



## intinst

The truth comes out...


----------



## intinst

Nice suit!


----------



## intinst

There's fishing and there's fishing...


----------



## intinst

Have a nice day!


----------



## intinst

Ladies, Remember this?


----------



## intinst

Help! There is someone in the back of my car!


----------



## intinst

Could you back comb it just a little more? I'm going on a date.


----------



## intinst

Look at all the crazy people without gorilla suits!


----------



## intinst

Hand over the leaves and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## intinst

1,2,3 Smile!


----------



## intinst

Solar flare pic


----------



## intinst

Hey, can't you see the sign? No littering!


----------



## intinst

Interesting metal art (didn't say I liked it, just that it was interesting)


----------



## intinst

At least one person's opinion


----------



## intinst

"Green" building


----------



## intinst

Part dog, part beaver?


----------



## intinst

big tree


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, my picture won't be in color?


----------



## intinst

Uh oh


----------



## intinst

Kiss me, you fool!


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

George, are you all right? George? George?


----------



## intinst

Pretty, but the commute to work is rough.


----------



## intinst

Any port in a storm?


----------



## intinst

Early tour buses?


----------



## intinst

Is that Fay Wray on the bridge?


----------



## intinst

Big slice


----------



## intinst

Kitten nap


----------



## intinst

Understand the Sentiment , but why deface a tree?


----------



## intinst

Designers and models are so weird...or maybe it's just a weird person.


----------



## intinst

Caution [size=20pt]SNAKE in next picture![/size]


----------



## intinst

Rather arrogant


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time


----------



## intinst

Catching it over there!


----------



## intinst

Keeping Cos-play all in the family


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Caution [size=20pt]SNAKE in next picture![/size]


Too funny!


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> Too funny!


Some of the people who visit this thread are terrified of snakes, so I try to give a heads up so they won't be frightened.


----------



## intinst

League of STEAM Commercial
Whom shall you telegram?


----------



## intinst

Tina Humphrey - Canine Freestyle.
This routine won the inaugural Crufts Freestyle/HTM competition at Crufts in 2005.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Some of the people who visit this thread are terrified of snakes, so I try to give a heads up so they won't be frightened.


I know you do, and I, for one, hate to have a snake anywhere around me in the wild. (My brother is a herpetologist and caused me great anguish in my childhood. Let me just say the words "Gaboon viper." 'Nuf said.). I find snakes fascinating on tv and in zoos (and interesting on here), but got a kick out of your warning. I'm sure it was appreciated by quite a few of our members here.


----------



## intinst

If you were to go back to the beginning of this thread, (long ways, I know) you would find several of those warnings. (but I think it would be worth it!)


----------



## intinst

Funny Kid


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Nice set up


----------



## intinst

Safety slide?


----------



## intinst

interesting competition


----------



## intinst

Both of you, hold still


----------



## intinst

Now I'm cooled off


----------



## intinst

Thinks she's a princess?


----------



## intinst

Some pictures of a sand storm in Iraq:


----------



## intinst

After that dark and troubling post her is something different, Hot air ballons! and a lot of them!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The Super Fast Cat Attacks!


----------



## intinst

Ya think?


----------



## intinst

Oh Yeah!


----------



## intinst

optical illusion


----------



## intinst

I can't believe you did this Spidey. What about your family?


----------



## intinst

Remember this!


----------



## intinst

Surfing bulldog


----------



## intinst

For your listening pleasure


----------



## intinst

Never be the first cat to pass out at a catnip party


----------



## intinst

How much for 12 people?


----------



## intinst

I hate you peoples


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> How much for 12 people?


Only seats 10.


----------



## intinst

More scoring than a regular 'football' game.


----------



## intinst

Anybody want to ride?


----------



## intinst

I am the eggman
They are the eggmen
I am the walrus
Goo goo g' joob


----------



## intinst

Thirst is good, too. Not as, but good


----------



## intinst

Asterisk in the air


----------



## intinst

I think we are taking the bacon thing a little too far, don't you?


----------



## intinst

Hey, Nice Necklace!


----------



## intinst

Well, that's the long and short of it.


----------



## intinst

Nice family portrait


----------



## intinst

Fast parking, too


----------



## intinst

I hate that face...


----------



## intinst

At least the put the discriminatory sign down where it could be read


----------



## intinst

*Remember this?*








*Check this out:*


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

C'mon, babe. Can't you see I love you?


----------



## intinst

At least it missed the house...


----------



## intinst

Anybody got a snow brush?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, and he's full of it, as well.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem quite right


----------



## intinst

Seems a little two faced to me


----------



## intinst

100%, huh?


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> If you were to go back to the beginning of this thread, (long ways, I know) you would find several of those warnings. (but I think it would be worth it!)


I decided to start back at the beginning to remind myself of the great stuff in this thread. In doing that, I have discovered that I can save any photos that I want very quickly and easily on my iPad. Thanks tom you and others , I now have a "saved" photos album full of great photos. Haven't run across more of the snake warnings yet, but I remember having seen some over the past few months.

Intinst, I don't know where you find so many great photos, but keep 'em coming!


----------



## intinst

OK, I'm not going to Alberta!


----------



## intinst

He's just faking it, there's no lens in the glasses.


----------



## intinst

Life is good when you are on top


----------



## intinst

Wow a whole nickle


----------



## intinst

Ah, Miss, you need to watch out for his shirt...


----------



## intinst

Didn't have anything to do for a while?


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, you two want to be alone.


----------



## intinst

Little Drama Queen


----------



## intinst

Get shad where you can when it is this hot


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like fun1


----------



## intinst

Security system, old school


----------



## intinst

What brand?


----------



## intinst

Oscar Meyer, look out!


----------



## intinst

I'm cutting back, only had one doughnut for breakfast!


----------



## intinst

Kinda what I thought


----------



## intinst

Someone lose a shoe? Some BIG person? (with poor taste)


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't be too sporty but people would get out of your way. (or else)


----------



## intinst

Doin' that crazy hand jive.


----------



## intinst

Dinner time!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Doin' that crazy hand jive.


actually, the "e" isn't the correct sign.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> actually, the "e" isn't the correct sign.


I figured they were just doing "shadows"


----------



## intinst

Basic Black is always a good choice, nice frills!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I figured they were just doing "shadows"


I know, I was just being annoying.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I know, I was just being annoying.


You? NEVER!


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> Wouldn't be too sporty but people would get out of your way. (or else)


This is a couple miles up Rte. 130 from my house:


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

Some superheroes get no respect


----------



## intinst

Sigh...Ain't it the truth.


----------



## NogDog

intinst said:


> ?


Besides the rather humorous text, it's interesting that at a "Mexican Cantina" the sign is in English and Chinese (or is that Japanese?) but not in Spanish.


----------



## intinst

Most f you probably didn't really want to know but:


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> Besides the rather humorous text, it's interesting that at a "Mexican Cantina" the sign is in English and Chinese (or is that Japanese?) but not in Spanish.


Yes, I wondered in what country it was really located.


----------



## intinst

Guess you would want to be sure he was really out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

High Technology!!!!

The US Patent Office in 1846....


----------



## intinst

Light man


----------



## intinst

Don't know how they got this picture, what a shot!


----------



## intinst

Couldn't make up his/her mind?


----------



## intinst

I'll just bet it is


----------



## intinst

Pretty pic


----------



## intinst

From LOLrobots


----------



## intinst

I said I want a cracker. NOW!


----------



## intinst

Hitchhiker


----------



## intinst

In mathematics, the mandelbox is a fractal with a boxlike shape. In video, the mandelbox is awesome³


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> Hitchhiker


Where's his guide?


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday, USA!


----------



## intinst

So many ways already exist to injure yourself, why do some people insist on coming up with more?


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday, America!. National Anthem on a bat violin. 
Kinda loud so adjust volume as required


----------



## intinst

Nice bow, Minnie!


----------



## intinst

I can't decide if there are more strange people now, or if the 
internet just makes it easier to find out about the ones that are.


----------



## intinst

The way it works for most times


----------



## intinst

How quaint!


----------



## intinst

Sure glad I'm above average.


----------



## intinst

Cue the theme music


----------



## intinst

It can be lonely at the top...


----------



## intinst

Surfing as a family sport


----------



## intinst

such mean things


----------



## intinst

Happy July Fourth!


----------



## intinst

Works much easier with a laptop


----------



## intinst

If number patterns mean anything, I guess we know who will win this year.


----------



## intinst

Doubt this was really him but it is funny


----------



## intinst

Nice ride


----------



## intinst

I forgot to post this earlier! A very patriotic mustache.


----------



## intinst

Also, in celebration of July 4th, here's a little-known rock guitarist performing a competent rendition of the "Star Spangled Banner" on the electric guitar.


----------



## intinst

He's not very good at soccer, but he makes up for it in cute!


----------



## intinst

what are you willing to do to save money on gas?
Peel Trident & P50 - World's smallest car
A look at the Peel P50 and Peel Trident microcars built in Peel, 
Isle of Man in the mid. 1960s With kind permission of Carsten Walter.


----------



## intinst

What a big eye you have


----------



## intinst

And I feel it!


----------



## intinst

Bacon ship setting sail


----------



## intinst

Vrooom!


----------



## intinst

I'm ready to go now


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Poor pup, he just want so please his master...and get that thing off of him.


----------



## sjc




----------



## telracs

sjc said:


>


As if it's not already hot enough?


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee.  Thanks Geoffrey.  That doesn't make me feel old at all. . . . . . . .


----------



## Aravis60

That is so cool, Geoffrey! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## intinst

Or maybe, quit "self medicating"


----------



## intinst

High dollar seat mod


----------



## intinst

C'mon, bro


----------



## intinst

How many mustaches does one man need?


----------



## intinst

Not the ideal placement


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

Again, poor placement


----------



## intinst

Cool Busted piano +bass neck + some other crap = unexpected awesomeness 
DiegoStocco - Bassoforte
Few days ago I started thinking about how I could re-purpose the keyboard of the dismantled piano I keep in the garden, so I thought to build a new instrument by combining it with some other parts I had laying around. I ended up with this mechanical hybrid thing I thought to call "Bassoforte" (bass + pianoforte). The neck is from a broken electric bass, as a bridge I used a cabinet handle, the pickups are from a guitar, and the part at the top where the strings are attached is a chimney cap, which works as resonator as well as percussive sound. The track I created is a tribute to my Dad who is a big fan of Western comic books and "spaghetti western" films, and because of him I am too. I hope you'll like it!


----------



## intinst

Amazing, both in spirit and talent
WheelChair Back Flip
Aaron doing stuff on his wheel Chair including a Back Flip its like a skate video for the handicapped


----------



## intinst

Some Macro photos:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Hollywood Steps Out", release date May 1941

Have fun trying to identify all the movie stars and other personalities in this old Merrie Melody. Some of them are mysteries to me, but they are all a lot of fun. This was probably still showing in movie theaters when the Pearl Harbor attack occurred.


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder how an electric pencil sharpener works?


----------



## intinst

Why you need a sharpener:


----------



## intinst

Do Want!


----------



## intinst

If your raft has a sofa on it


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

A little late but...
Patriotic Pets:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Kibbles n bits, Kibbles n bits, Kibbles n bits!


----------



## intinst

Man's best friend


----------



## intinst

First-class stamps go up to 46 cents in 2011. For you youngsters, stamps are sticky thingies to show that you paid for messages you wrote on paper, inserted into another piece of paper, and dropped into a magic blue box.


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> For you youngsters, stamps are sticky thingies to show that you paid for messages you wrote on paper, inserted into another piece of paper, and dropped into a magic blue box.


I'm insulted. Just because we love (are obsessed with) new technology and texting, does not mean we do not know what a stamp is! It's the rubber thing-a ma-bob you use with the ink pad! =)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> First-class stamps go up to 46 cents in 2011. For you youngsters, stamps are sticky thingies to show that you paid for messages you wrote on paper, inserted into another piece of paper, and dropped into a magic blue box.





caracara said:


> I'm insulted. Just because we love (are obsessed with) new technology and texting, does not mean we do not know what a stamp is! It's the rubber thing-a ma-bob you use with the ink pad! =)


You joke. . .but DH had a young man helping him at the church once. . .maybe 20. . . .he told him to put stamps on some letters so they'd be ready to mail out. The kid knew what a stamp was, but didn't know where you put one on an envelope.


----------



## caracara

oh thats bad... or sad... wow


----------



## intinst

Is the pizza ready yet? I don't know I haven't checked in a while.


----------



## intinst

Looking awfully smug, must not be a gulf turtle


----------



## intinst

That took some planning


----------



## intinst

I guess that would be one use for one


----------



## intinst

Think it is a weave?


----------



## intinst

So dramatic


----------



## intinst

Good advice


----------



## intinst

odd statue, sculptor can't do faces?


----------



## intinst

Soccer is becoming so popular


----------



## intinst

Cool, lightning and a rainbow!


----------



## intinst

This is why cats barf in your shoes


----------



## intinst

Hey, a parade!


----------



## intinst

All dressed up with nowhere to go


----------



## intinst

And you think it is hot where you are


----------



## intinst

No lightning with this rainbow, how about a rhinocerous?


----------



## intinst

Piled kind of high


----------



## intinst

Come on baby, lets do the twist...


----------



## intinst

Mom! Not in front of the guys!


----------



## intinst

Christmas decorating starts earlier every year


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## intinst

Let me help you with that shoe!


----------



## intinst

Nice key hanger. Wonder what else they use it for?


----------



## intinst

Always one showoff in a family portrait


----------



## intinst

Don't know why I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## intinst

Good thing there isn't a mailbox or light pole in the way.


----------



## lonestar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q

funny! Hope the link works.


----------



## intinst

lonestar said:


> funny! Hope the link works.


If you go to preview, highlight your link and click on the youtube button just above the smilies, it will show like this


----------



## intinst

"Willow Garage has pulled off the ultimate engineering feat: teaching a PR2 robot to fetch you a beer from the fridge. Not only can the PR2 select the correct brew from the fridge, it can deliver, and even open the beer as needed. That's right, all the humans have to do is drink and relax. Prepare yourself for some major robot-envy as you check out the PR2 delivering much-needed refreshment in the video."


----------



## intinst

Gorgeous


----------



## intinst

Hello there


----------



## intinst

Polite warning


----------



## intinst

Geek shoe


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, I know you're impressed.


----------



## intinst

So why call them picnic tables?


----------



## intinst

That's why it hasn't gone well.


----------



## intinst

I must admit, to me, this is a rather innovative ad.


----------



## intinst

Ah, that's what happened!


----------



## intinst

Who put that there?!?


----------



## intinst

Things you didn't (and probably didn't want to) know about pizza commercials.


----------



## intinst

Easily tell that is their child


----------



## intinst

Help!


----------



## intinst

You are right


----------



## intinst

Helping him plead his case?


----------



## intinst

Mirror mirror, on the wall...


----------



## intinst

Nice legs


----------



## intinst

_Fairly_ Tense?


----------



## intinst

Smell My Finger!


----------



## intinst

OK, everyone in line, touch their face.


----------



## intinst

Very trusting individual


----------



## intinst

A real artist can work with any medium


----------



## intinst

Quite the photo bomber


----------



## intinst

I'm crying at just idea


----------



## intinst

You're in trouble now, 007


----------



## intinst

Loooonnnng cat


----------



## intinst

Maybe you should turn around and take a picture...


----------



## intinst

Sorta ruins that old joke about what happens 
when ducks fly upside down, doesn't it? (


Spoiler



They quack up


)


----------



## intinst

I think they found some! Time to Go!


----------



## intinst

Hello there, nice place you've got.


----------



## intinst

All right, all right! I'll stop!


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I'll save you form that water!


----------



## intinst

Hard to believe they use to do this. 
I'd hate to be the one training the horse. Or the one riding it!


----------



## intinst

Nice metal sculpture


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Who put that there?!?


I find wedding photographers to be quite obnoxious. . . .therefore I think this is BRILLIANT!


----------



## kadac00

Ann in Arlington said:


> I find wedding photographers to be quite obnoxious. . . .therefore I think this is BRILLIANT!


That's why I do all my wedding photography with a water proof camera.


----------



## intinst

Kinda puts the size of the plane into perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Russian animator answers the question: Where do Tetris blocks come from?


----------



## intinst

Crazy clouds


----------



## intinst

THAT is a low level pass!


----------



## intinst

Did someone lay out that pattern with a straight edge?


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of sewing machines


----------



## intinst

Nice picture


----------



## intinst

Holy car wreck, Batman!


----------



## intinst

That must be one long legged dog.


----------



## intinst

Must be a tough truck


----------



## intinst

Hi there, would you like to buy some insurance for your car?


----------



## intinst

Someone finally took care of the problem


----------



## intinst

Anything look funny about this picture to you?
I mean, who would want to sit with their feet in the gravel?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful picture


----------



## intinst

How to speed up a soccer game:


----------



## intinst

From Spy Plane to Monster Truck - a Photo Gallery of Awesome Cockpits
Ever wonder what it's like to maneuver a monster truck or pilot a supersonic spy plane? 
We can't get you a test ride, but we can put you in the driver's seat. 















As it screams through the air at three times the speed of sound, this jet needs to keep the air flowing through the engines down around 500 mph. The solution: a retractable cone plus a series of doors and bypasses. Pilots monitor this system on a sub-panel of indicators (lower left) while making sure they hit specific speeds at precise altitudes during ascent and descent. This Cold War-era spy jet, retired in 1998, also collected intelligence on itself, with a sort of proto-black box that captured 200-plus data points every three seconds. "If a pilot screwed up, we could download the tapes and say, 'OK, buddy, here's what you did wrong,'" says Rich Graham, a flight instructor and retired SR-71 pilot.


----------



## intinst

The skipper of this massive cruise liner sits atop a cushy leather throne, naturally. Just don't expect the seat to get much use: "When we're going into port, we typically push the chairs out of the way and stand up. It makes us more agile," says Bill Wright, who was the first captain of Royal Caribbean's $1.4 billion Oasis of the Seas. Situated on the center line of the ship, the captain's station has two trackball-controlled 27-inch LCDs (foreground) that are used to display the electronic chart and the ship information system, which aggregates mission-critical data like radar, GPS, and sonar. Nineteen additional screens are positioned less than 10 feet away, so the captain can quickly access, say, the machinery automation system, which tracks everything from the 5.5-megawatt bow thrusters to the fore and aft ballast tanks. So how does the captain steer? "The port and starboard command chairs have built-in joysticks for controlling the ship," Wright says. But those are typically operated by other officers. "Captains should be mentoring and teaching."


----------



## intinst

If you're going to gun a modded 1960s-era rocket car to 200 mph, you need a full-face helmet, a five-point harness, and a 15-foot parachute. Less essential: a decent-size windshield. "You can't see shit in that *beep*," says Jesse James, the TV host, DIY daredevil, and tabloid favorite who does the driving, "but we wanted to recycle an old polluter." James installed the hydrogen internal combustion engine and souped up the streamliner's cockpit with a button-controlled air shifter (on the steering wheel), a kill switch for the highly flammable H2 (the box on the left), and an LCD screen (above steering wheel) that shows everything from oil pressure to speed. What's key, he says, is shifting at the right RPM to maximize boost: "It feels like it's gonna yank your eyeballs out of your head."


----------



## intinst

Billed as America's most famous monster truck, Grave Digger's first incarnation was a beefed-up 1950s Ford pickup. Today's $230K version delights fans with g-force-inducing jumps and high-speed wheelies, thanks to its chromoly steel chassis (neon green), shock-resistant gauges, and polycarbonate floorboards. But the pièce de résistance is the electric-over-hydraulic rear steering (the black joystick on the right), which enables tight turns and crab walks. For years, monster truck crews toiled in secret to develop a system for making the rear wheels automatically swivel back to a centered position after a turn. Digger creator Dennis Anderson and his team started by hacking together parts from old transmissions. "Some of our solutions were hideous, barbaric, and frickin' half the time didn't work. The thing would go jeeeeep and turn on its own," Anderson says. But they finally arrived at this agile beast. "Now, baby, it turns like a Porsche on a racetrack."


----------



## intinst

ou think texting while driving is distracting? Try flying a commercial jet at 650 mph while keeping track of the data displayed on five 9- by 16-inch LCDs. Boeing's recently unveiled Dreamliner supplies each pilot with more than twice the display space offered by its predecessor, the 777. It's a lot of informational real estate, and the Dreamliner's 100 systems produce and process several terabytes of data during a single transcontinental flight. That's why it took two dozen designers, pilots, and engineers-plus more than a decade of "format management" research-to figure out what data to present and how to present it. "We're able to do more computing and image processing now," says Mike Sinnett, a Boeing VP and chief project engineer for the Dreamliner. "But if you're not disciplined, you can provide too much information." Landing is guided by a particularly smart piece of data visualization: Pilots can now see their vertical descent path, a sideways snapshot of the plane and trajectory relative to the ground. Plus, 8- by 4-inch fold-down, heads-up displays (corner of each windshield) let pilots do instrument scans without shifting their focus from the horizon.


----------



## intinst

The domed acrylic pressure hull on this $2 million two-seater harks back to the "Nemo" spheres developed by the Navy in the '60s. And despite the old-school air gauges on the aft control panel, the Triton is far from retro. The joystick that controls the pair of 2-kW main thrusters also lets the skipper toggle through a boatload of digital gauges, charts, and sensors-from gyro and magnetic compasses to sonar readings and a Doppler velocity log. All that info is routed to an all-weather Panasonic Toughbook (mounted on the dash). If the laptop crashes at 1,000 feet-"and we assume it will crash," says Patrick Lahey, president of Triton Submarines-the operator switches to backup mechanical instrumentation. Retro? Yes. But it's better than swimming up to the surface


----------



## intinst

So true


----------



## intinst

Have a drink of the bubbly!


----------



## intinst

Everybody is getting into soccer these days.


----------



## intinst

I's not fat, I's fluffy. I's not fat.


----------



## intinst

Whoa, Nellie! That was close!


----------



## intinst

I'm going on a trip!


----------



## intinst

That building ain't goin' nowhere!


----------



## intinst

Well, it's colorful.


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Whad do I do wid dit dow?


----------



## intinst

Thanks, Scarlet!


----------



## intinst

Wow!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Thanks, Scarlet!


Happy birthday....


----------



## intinst

You know how like my


Spoiler



cheese


cake!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Happy, Happy Birthday Intinst Thank You For ALL you do for US!


----------



## intinst

Stop, you're embarrassing me


----------



## intinst

Need a wine bottle holder? Here are a couple to try


----------



## intinst

Sculpture looks a little prickly.


----------



## intinst

Quite a starfish


----------



## intinst

Little bit of overkill, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

To each his own


----------



## intinst

"Cool" ice sculpture


----------



## intinst

That took a while


----------



## intinst

Pi car


----------



## intinst

Sure glad for that handrail, that stairway looks dangerous.


----------



## intinst

Blue Angels are just amazing!


----------



## intinst

Architects are so weird


----------



## intinst

We are in big trouble when we start having tornabows!


----------



## intinst

With infrared photography, a film or image sensor sensitive to infrared light is used which blocks out most of the visible light spectrum. With foliage this creates a "wood effect." It makes tree leaves and grass as reflective as snow. The effect is named after infrared pioneer Robert W. Wood and not the trees themselves. Enjoy.


----------



## intinst

Rephrasing that for sale here might be in order.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, even the best photographers still get lucky on a shot.


----------



## intinst

Thanks, I'll just stay out here.


----------



## intinst

Makes my brain hurt trying to see this picture right


----------



## intinst

Good day sir, could we see your papers, passports and any edibles.


----------



## intinst

World`s Largest Skateboard Disaster


----------



## intinst

Makes me want to start jogging again


----------



## intinst

He's tall


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst

Hut...two...three...four


----------



## intinst

Whooooooosh


----------



## intinst

Positioning, Positioning, Positioning


----------



## intinst

Fred Astaire once called this performance "the greatest dance number ever filmed."


----------



## intinst

Boom


----------



## intinst

Talent


----------



## intinst

In the real world...


----------



## intinst

My dose dodn't feel righd


----------



## intinst

In Step


----------



## intinst

Is that the right needle?


----------



## intinst

Big sparkler


----------



## intinst

Steroids can be bad for everyone


----------



## intinst

Long truck, that curve should be fun.


----------



## intinst

That's tall


----------



## intinst

Boy, that looks close


----------



## intinst

Pow!


----------



## intinst

Different "globe"


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hungry?


----------



## intinst

You like red or green apples?


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, pretty!


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of anchors!


----------



## intinst

Good camouflage


----------



## intinst

You can almost hear it go vroom.


----------



## intinst

What color do you want?


----------



## intinst

One lucky little pig.


----------



## intinst

*Don't worry, I should have this straightened out in about fifteen minutes months.*


----------



## intinst

Pretty nice, for a hay stack


----------



## intinst

Just fluffing the pillows


----------



## intinst

You think if you tapped the glass he'd disappear?


----------



## intinst

Bet that was many years ago.


----------



## intinst

With the panda becoming more rare, we may have to resort to things such as this


----------



## intinst

Everything depends on your perspective.


----------



## intinst

We got us a convoy! (tip of the hat to C.W. McCall)


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo, I see you.


----------



## intinst

Right place, time, and equipment.


----------



## intinst

Multi-use facility. Be sure and stay in your lane when walking back from bowling


----------



## intinst

You suppose there is an police officer close by to write tickets for straying out of your lane?


----------



## intinst

Flying saucers have been reported in the area


----------



## intinst

That took a couple of years to do. (Probably centuries)


----------



## intinst

Took a while to put this together as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Boom


Hey, does this look familiar?   

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10664.msg444400.html#msg444400


----------



## intinst

It appears that I can remember pictures I post better than pictures posted by others. mea  maxima culpa


----------



## intinst

A CHAMPION pea shooter was aiming for glory again yesterday after creating a state of the art "weapon" - complete with laser sight.

George Hollis, 59, has won the World Peashooting Championships four times.









Easy peasy ... George uses laser to aim

Today he takes on 150 rivals from across the globe who will use tripods and lightweight carbon tubes to hit a dartboard-sized putty target from 12ft.

But electrical engineer George plans to blow them away with his assassin-style pea shooter that would make Dennis the Menace drool.

It even has a laser sight and grip and shoulder rest for stability.

But despite all that, George, taking part in the contest at Witcham Cambs, still admits: "When it comes down to it it's about peas and puff."


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> A CHAMPION pea shooter was aiming for glory again yesterday after creating a state of the art "weapon" - complete with laser sight.
> 
> George Hollis, 59, has won the World Peashooting Championships four times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy peasy ... George uses laser to aim
> 
> Today he takes on 150 rivals from across the globe who will use tripods and lightweight carbon tubes to hit a dartboard-sized putty target from 12ft.
> 
> But electrical engineer George plans to blow them away with his assassin-style pea shooter that would make Dennis the Menace drool.
> 
> It even has a laser sight and grip and shoulder rest for stability.
> 
> But despite all that, George, taking part in the contest at Witcham Cambs, still admits: "When it comes down to it it's about peas and puff."


That is hilarious!


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> That is hilarious!


Kinda makes me not feel so bad about some of my hobbies.


----------



## intinst

Would someone explain this one to me?


----------



## intinst

After you do the one above, you can do this on as well.


----------



## intinst

Confidence


----------



## intinst

Not sure how practical this one is, wouldn't want to slam on the brakes.


----------



## intinst

I count seventeen pairs of arms


----------



## intinst

Nice reflection, PacMan, is that you?


----------



## intinst

This reflection looks like a ghost house.


----------



## intinst

Oh my, that must have been quite a collision!


----------



## intinst

I assume that this is a static display of some sort/


----------



## intinst

Definitely low center of gravity!


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it


----------



## intinst

Not even to take a picture of our sign!


----------



## intinst

Cool! sorry for that


----------



## intinst

Great picture


----------



## intinst

OK, I wouldn't have that many if I cleaned out my DTB shelves. (quite)


----------



## intinst

Artist at work?


----------



## intinst

Looks more like that levee ate that aircraft for lunch.


----------



## intinst

Needs more eye shadow


----------



## intinst

Tooth Fairy is going to go broke!


----------



## intinst

OH NO!


----------



## intinst

Just stay away from the rocks, OK?


----------



## intinst

Does "sleeps with the fishes" have any meaning to you?


----------



## intinst

Long ago, and might as well be in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## intinst

Poor dog!


----------



## intinst

Big Lobster!


----------



## intinst

All right everyone, Levitate!


----------



## intinst

That a pile of cash!


----------



## intinst

Cornrow clouds


----------



## telracs

As my sister put it, the smaller car could fit in the back of the van.


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> I count seventeen pairs of arms


I counted 38 hands though...


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> Would someone explain this one to me?


The floor wasn't level so they used people of different heights, perhaps?


----------



## intinst

Honey, I was tired of changing the toilet tissue roll, so I bought the economy sized rolls this time.


----------



## intinst

Looks serious.


----------



## intinst

Looks like someone got their wires signs crossed.


----------



## intinst

Maybez not


----------



## intinst

I would think it would be the only house like that in the neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Hey dog! Dog! Up here!


----------



## intinst

Well, do ya?


----------



## intinst

There's text?


----------



## intinst

Better put in a doggie AT-AT door.


----------



## intinst

231 MPH!?!


----------



## intinst

Awwwww!


----------



## intinst

Holocaust survivor and his family dancing to the tune of 'I Will Survive' at various European concentration camps
Sorry if you get tears in your eyes, I did.


----------



## intinst

nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah


----------



## intinst

Uh Oh


----------



## intinst

Someone turn the water on, let's see what happens!


----------



## intinst

Too much time on their hands


----------



## intinst

*Watch your step, there's a low spot just 
 through 
these 
trees
...*


----------



## intinst

Oh rubber ducky, you're the one!
You make bath time lots of fun!


----------



## intinst

As the saying goes, picture perfect!


----------



## intinst

Crash of the waves, indeed.


----------



## intinst

Nice silhouette


----------



## intinst

Not much, just catchin' some rays. You?


----------



## intinst

Soccer, they're playing it everywhere


----------



## intinst

Looks like a good day for fishing


----------



## intinst

Who were they expecting, Godzilla?


----------



## intinst

What a great place for a pool!


----------



## intinst

Designated door openers


----------



## intinst

Shhh! They think I'm a people!


----------



## intinst

Oh, were these your flowers?


----------



## intinst

I gots one nerve left and youse is standin' on it


----------



## intinst

Guess they have been around longer than I realized.


----------



## intinst

Hey all you movie pirates out there


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to get near it in the daylight


----------



## intinst

Battery isn't dead yet


----------



## intinst

The times, they are achanging


----------



## sjc

Geoffrey said:


>


I can't believe my husband and kids missed that one. They are huge BTTF fans. They can recite all; word for word. They often quote from the movies when we are out and about.

GOOD CATCH Geoffrey!!


----------



## intinst

This isn't how your hair professional works?


----------



## intinst

Lubs kat, makes gud pillows


----------



## intinst

Might be time to shut up and let everyone get inside where it is warm


----------



## intinst

Everyone tries to help in their own way


----------



## intinst

Hover cat is on his way


----------



## sjc

sjc said:


> I can't believe my husband and kids missed that one. They are huge BTTF fans. They can recite all; word for word. They often quote from the movies when we are out and about.
> 
> GOOD CATCH Geoffrey!!


GEOFFREY: I retract...all in good fun. My son INSISTS that this photo is incorrect and that it is July 5, 2015 not 2010. He said he is positive. Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## intinst

Just some outdoor photos I found


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Cindy416

Beautiful outdoor photos, Intinst!


----------



## intinst

A few more:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Between this one and the chrome one, your gas dollars at work


----------



## intinst

Another theory on the origin of Tetris pieces


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

another custom automobile


----------



## intinst

I know that necessity is the mother of invention, but no frying pan?


----------



## intinst

Nice places, if you go for that ostentatious kind of thing.


----------



## intinst

Different measuring cup markings


----------



## intinst

Yes dear.


----------



## intinst

Really wants that video card.


----------



## intinst

All hail the omniscient octopi!


----------



## intinst

Musta hung around that rock too long


----------



## intinst

I'm gonna keep an eye on you!


----------



## intinst

Looks to be missing something


----------



## intinst

Loooooooonnnnnng way down!


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there...


----------



## intinst

Automobile Mobile


----------



## intinst

Some more of the nature pics


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Cat Wants to Eat Cake, Stymied By Invisible Shield
I can not haz cakez?


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Cat Wants to Eat Cake, Stymied By Invisible Shield
> I can not haz cakez?


What a hoot! I've had that feeling before, especially when something that I wanted wasn't on my diet. I figured the cat would jump off the cake and the lid would pop off. ;-)


----------



## intinst

Tommy Emmanuel descends from the heavens once again and shows mortal men how to the guitar was meant to be played. 
List of pretenders to his throne begins on the right --->


----------



## intinst

For analog:


----------



## intinst

Waaazuuuuup!


----------



## intinst

There are very strange people in this world.


----------



## intinst

Foggy, foggy day


----------



## intinst

This has been a really long day


----------



## intinst

A little different opera


----------



## intinst

This may not be the first time these types of technology hit the market, 
but in the 1980's these are the products people would have stood in line 
for, much like they do for the iPad and iPhone today.


----------



## intinst

Another 4th picture


----------



## intinst

Now that's a skyway


----------



## intinst

Mr. James made no friends in this bar, he's been dunked.


----------



## intinst

Nice shot of the solar powered airplane.


----------



## intinst

Mutant/non-mutant face off


----------



## intinst

I hope the tide is out


----------



## intinst

Part of why it's hard to lose weight, they lie to us!


----------



## intinst

Toto, I don't think were in Kansas anymore


----------



## intinst

Chicken rock


----------



## sjc

sjc said:


> GEOFFREY: I retract...all in good fun. My son INSISTS that this photo is incorrect and that it is July 5, 2015 not 2010. He said he is positive. Hmmmmmm.....


BUMP...GEOFFREY..Where are you? Do you know which is correct...2010 or 2015? Curious.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> BUMP...GEOFFREY..Where are you? Do you know which is correct...2010 or 2015? Curious.


Geoffrey may have been in on it:
http://www.totalfilm.com/news/back-to-the-future-hoax-we-confess


----------



## intinst

Fire at sea, you know that's a big problem.


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help!


----------



## intinst

Big Legos


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Look! It's a teeny Princess Leia!


----------



## intinst

Closer...just a little bit closer...


----------



## intinst

OK, now who's taller!


----------



## intinst

OK, here's the plan. You distract him and then we make our break.


----------



## intinst

I think we are in trouble now.


----------



## sjc

I entered Mia Bella into a local Magazine's cutest pet contest I NEED *YOUR HELP* in *VOTING* HER TO WIN:

Voting is one vote per email address. * If you will be so kind...It only takes two seconds to vote!! She won't get too far with my one vote and that of my 2 siblings!!  THANKS!! I appreciate your help so much!!* Thank you, Thank you, Thank you.









Must enter Dog Name and Dog Number to VOTE
BELOW IS THE LINK: JUST ENTER 
* DOG NAME: MIA BELLA 
DOG NUMBER: 86359**
http://www.rimonthly.com/Pet-Contest-2010/Dog-entry-2010/ VOTING IS ON RIGHT SIDE OF PAGE...ONLY TAKES TWO SECONDS!!

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!*


----------



## intinst

I think this will go in the file under the "Nice Try" heading


----------



## intinst

This is sick


----------



## intinst

In case you are ever in a competition and need an edge


----------



## intinst

May want to grab him before he gets the razor


----------



## intinst

Brother, she knows that. Boy, does she know it!


----------



## intinst

Drink hog


----------



## intinst

Must be his watermellon, as excited as he looks


----------



## intinst

Accident going some place to happen.


----------



## intinst

Duck herders


----------



## intinst

Nice Mailbox


----------



## intinst

Always have a back up plan


----------



## intinst

Hey sjc,​We made it to 100,000 Page Views!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Toto, I don't think were in Kansas anymore


No, Toto, you're at Madam Tussaud's Museum in NY.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> No, Toto, you're at Madam Tussaud's Museum in NY.


I knew you would spot that!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I knew you would spot that!


I recognized that McDonald's sign....


Spoiler



Actually, the Ricoh solar sign is a dead give away that it's Time Square.


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


>


I just thought it was funny that they mentioned the movie "Karate Kid" because they have just released a remake, interesting how things come back around.


----------



## intinst

Avant-Garde Fashion World! Get a load of the models Patrick Mohr used for his line at Berlin`s Fashion Week.


----------



## intinst

Yoga master Kit-tae demonstrates the difficult mediation position, "Three Point Landing."


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Brother, she knows that. Boy, does she know it!


LOL...you may NOT want to start that sentence with BROTHER...considering her condition. HeHeHeHeHe...


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> LOL...you may NOT want to start that sentence with BROTHER...considering her condition. HeHeHeHeHe...


That was a man to man 'brother,' from me to him!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> That was a man to man 'brother,' from me to him!


Yep...I believe you...we all do...lol.
DID you VOTE for Mia Yet Mr?...


----------



## intinst

When you first posted, how could I not?


----------



## intinst

Tour de France fans are even crazier than world cup fans.


----------



## intinst

What was this artist thinking?


----------



## intinst

Under Attack!


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate to have to use public bathrooms after the flamingos?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder what fruit would look like if you put it in an MRI machine? 
Seriously, these ARE the coolest pictures of fruit you'll see all day
Magnetic Resonance Imaging of Foods:

tomato Watermelon
















Pineapple


----------



## intinst

Orange Mushrooms















Kiwi Corn


----------



## intinst

Dragon fruit















Cantaloupe


----------



## intinst

Broccoli Green Pepper Artichoke 






















Bananas


----------



## intinst

Strange way to treat your pants


----------



## intinst

Is that a child safety seat?


----------



## intinst

One of the hardest jobs in the world is being a carrier pilot


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Hey sjc,​We made it to 100,000 Page Views!


WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!! Mostly on your part Intinst; you're the best:


----------



## intinst

It's hard to debate with an ibex


----------



## intinst

The Computer Mouse: Soon To Be Extinct?. In a magic trick that only geeks can pull off


----------



## sjc

TRUE STORY:  FUNNY

A couple of months ago we had a ladies night out.  About 18 of us went to the premiere of Sex and the City 2 followed up by a bite and dancing.  BUT...we all agreed to wear a sexy pair of "Carrie Bradshaw" shoes to mark the event.  After the movie at this hot spot a male friend of my friend Sandra was dancing with us and he commented on my shoes.  I got a few compliments on them that night.  I have only worn them twice since.

CUT TO LAST NIGHT:

We went to a yearly summer event with my family and friends.  It's one of those things where everyone knows everyone; and you run into every person you've known since Kindergarten.

SO:  I'm dancing with my sister and my cousin Patti and this guy approaches and says, "I know you from somewhere, I just know it; but I can't place you."  So we started the normal:  Hmmm was it same dentist, restaurant, former job, school,....etc.  Well, we couldn't figure it out...

All of a sudden the guy looks down and blurts:  "Those shoes, I know those shoes....I met you at the Sex and the City 2 night!!"  I thought I was going to fall over laughing.  My cousin teased me all night..."Hey, my cousin has a shoe stalker"...lol.  

OK---so maybe it isn't that funny: but I thought it was.  I'll give the floor back to Intinst now; he's far more entertaining.


----------



## intinst

Must be quite a pair of shoes!


----------



## Victorine

There's always something amusing to see on this thread.  I love all the photos and videos you post, Intinst.

And I loved the story about the shoes.  So funny!

Vicki


----------



## intinst

Thank you very much


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Ever wonder what fruit would look like if you put it in an MRI machine?


Honestly, no, I never did.


----------



## intinst

Boy, college age people are such independent thinkers


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Honestly, no, I never did.


Well, now that you've seen it, what do you think?


----------



## intinst

Play Ball!


----------



## intinst

Better safe than sorry, I guess. Needs to work on the dogs, his feet and legs are exposed.


----------



## intinst

Ho hum. I've been on more exciting water park rides.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, now that you've seen it, what do you think?


I think if the head of radiology catches them, they're toast. Or fruit salad.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I think if the head of radiology catches them, they're toast. Or fruit salad.


I also wondered how they got away with using that expensive machine for that trivial thing, but thought the results were kind of cool.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I also wondered how they got away with using that expensive machine for that trivial thing, but thought the results were kind of cool.


Maybe they were testing a new machine and nobody wanted to volunteer. BTW, the play ball silhouette is COOL!


----------



## intinst

Bet he can't dribble it


----------



## intinst

I at least dry the dishes.


----------



## intinst

Always one that didn't read their email.


----------



## intinst

That ought to last her a while


----------



## intinst

Going steady


----------



## CNDudley

Okay, I'm late to the party and was trying to scroll through and see if anyone had posted this yet but was starting to get a repetitive stress injury! If it's already on page 149 or page 387, please forgive...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I at least dry the dishes.


we'll have to check with loonlover about this.


----------



## intinst

CNDudley said:


> Okay, I'm late to the party and was trying to scroll through and see if anyone had posted this yet but was starting to get a repetitive stress injury! If it's already on page 149 or page 387, please forgive...


Hey, someone new! Welcome to the party and keep posting! 
(and no, I don't think that had been posted, but you are welcome to continue looking...  )


----------



## intinst

Hey, babes! I'm over here!


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I woke up all hot and sweaty.


----------



## intinst

naptime lineup


----------



## intinst

That will be hard to fix, here pig pig pig!


----------



## intinst

Must be happy about something, some sort of game?


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> we'll have to check with loonlover about this.


I have to defend him this time and say that he does dry the dishes when he is here in the evenings. I will miss the help when he goes back to work.


----------



## sjc

loonlover said:


> I have to defend him this time and say that he does dry the dishes when he is here in the evenings. I will miss the help when he goes back to work.


Good going.


----------



## intinst

Just some sea creature pictures I found


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Must be quite a pair of shoes!


He obviously thought so...lol. They are a bone color with cut out sides and the top flaps over; hard to see in pic. (Pic does them no justice.)


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  Your pics on this thread have been amazing.  Those nature ones were stunning.  If I had to select just one; I couldn't, they were that beautiful!!


----------



## intinst

It was probably your dancing that completed the picture.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Intinst: Your pics on this thread have been amazing. Those nature ones were stunning. If I had to select just one; I couldn't, they were that beautiful!!


As the saying goes "I may not now art but I know what I like" When I find pictures I like, all of you get stuck with them.


----------



## intinst

Just a few more sea life pictures for this time:


----------



## intinst

and one over the water...


----------



## intinst

Hey! Little girl! You got something for us?


----------



## intinst

Porcupine thinks it's a dog.


----------



## intinst

Candid Camera for 2010


----------



## CNDudley

sjc said:


> Intinst: Your pics on this thread have been amazing. Those nature ones were stunning. If I had to select just one; I couldn't, they were that beautiful!!


I second this. Although--remind me to give up snorkeling.

This Tumblr blog has some funny things on it, including:


----------



## intinst

Fort Jefferson National Monument


----------



## intinst

Chomp! Chomp!


----------



## intinst

Your very own snow globe!


----------



## intinst

Sophia Loren by-the-dots


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Would you explain that again? I missed the part after E=MC2.


----------



## intinst

Good till the last drop


----------



## intinst

different sculpture


----------



## intinst

or not


----------



## intinst

This my MJ impression!


----------



## intinst

Bet it doesn't get ridden in the dirt with that much bling.


----------



## intinst

Golf or billiards?


----------



## intinst

Makes it look easy


----------



## intinst

If only something like this would happen in restaurants


----------



## intinst

Watermelon Man Cat


----------



## intinst

Watermelon Man


----------



## intinst

Someone with WAAAAAY too much time on their hands


----------



## Victorine

intinst said:


> Someone with WAAAAAY too much time on their hands


Ha ha ha! I'm going to show this to my kids. They'll get a huge kick out of it. 

Vicki


----------



## intinst

A time lapse video tribute to London


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

The pain, oh the pain!


----------



## intinst

Tiny praying mantis


----------



## intinst

My new pet!


----------



## intinst

Poor pooch!


----------



## intinst

Above the tree line


----------



## intinst

Hope they put enough change in the meter.


----------



## intinst

That would take a steady hand on the wheel.


----------



## intinst

When they say no parking they mean it.


----------



## intinst

Double duty pizza box


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Guess we know who will have the right of way


----------



## intinst

Just a little late


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of Bobba Fett


----------



## intinst

Don't even think of sneaking up and stealing my chicken leg!


----------



## intinst

Just a general announcement?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> As the saying goes "I may not now art but I know what I like" When I find pictures I like, all of you get stuck with them.


I wouldn't call it stuck; far from it. They are everything from beautiful, to witty...right down to raunchy...but never unwanted.


----------



## intinst

Drummer's assistant


----------



## NogDog

Got to be one of the cooler looking things you could see flying overhead:










(Virgin Galactic sub-orbital spaceship being carried by the launch aircraft during a test flight)


----------



## sjc

NogDog said:


> Got to be one of the cooler looking things you could see flying overhead:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Virgin Galactic sub-orbital spaceship being carried by the launch aircraft during a test flight)


That is cool looking.


----------



## intinst

Better figure it out quick, he has his eye on you.


----------



## intinst

In what alternate universe is a Hummer a small car?
Example of "I'm too important to follow rules" mindset.


----------



## intinst

Coke camera?


----------



## intinst

Must like Dalmatians


----------



## intinst

Oh please, quickly!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Love the threads so far.  The pics, the bang my head here poster.  Love ebooks.  I'm afraid I'm becoming addicted though.


----------



## sjc

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Love the threads so far. The pics, the bang my head here poster. Love ebooks. I'm afraid I'm becoming addicted though.


Good. Misery loves company...lol. Addiction...what's that?


----------



## intinst

Just you, me, and duckie


----------



## intinst

Time for plan B


----------



## intinst

Golden Lab in the golden car


----------



## intinst

Training for Running with the Bulls starts early in life


----------



## intinst

Never looks natural


----------



## intinst

OK, i'm out, where's the food?


----------



## intinst

Arming lasers...


----------



## intinst

Why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

It's a harsh world...


----------



## intinst

Bicycle built for 2 Motorcycle built for three


----------



## intinst

Did I do that? (Best Steve Urkle voice)


----------



## intinst

Ahem


----------



## intinst

Stick that thing in my face one more time and ...


----------



## intinst

Faster! Faster! Must go faster!


----------



## intinst

Soccer players with skills


----------



## intinst

Perhaps you dog would like a change of scenery:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Better hope she can get his attention! (She has mine  )


----------



## intinst

Why dogs attack their owners:


----------



## intinst

Playing leap frog giraffe


----------



## intinst

Now that would be amazing!


----------



## intinst

Oh look! Free hugs! lets go get one!


----------



## intinst

Nice balloon costume


----------



## intinst

Laugh and the world laughs with you...


----------



## intinst

It's all in the font


----------



## intinst

Trying to eat his way out?


----------



## intinst

Oh, not doing much, just taking my carp for a walk, that's all


----------



## intinst

Engineer's point of view on women, explains why they don't go out much


----------



## intinst

Doll car


----------



## intinst

That's going to hurt


----------



## intinst

New style body armor?


----------



## intinst

Moving day in the rain.


----------



## intinst

Little ways up there


----------



## intinst

That looks bad


----------



## intinst

Yep, it was


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Just you, me, and duckie


So cute!!


----------



## intinst

Everybody smile for the family portrait!


----------



## intinst

Nom nom nom


----------



## intinst

No way on this earth


----------



## intinst

200 mph F-18 turbine engined school bus, the kids won't be late for classes this morning


----------



## intinst

mirror twins


----------



## intinst

All together now, awwwww!


----------



## intinst

We're amazed -- and we suspect you will be too -- by the sweet friendship between YouTube user isolbelspringett's Great Dane, Kate, and a doe named Pip.

Pip's mother deserted her when she was just a fawn, leaving her alone in isobelspringett's neck of the woods. "We waited 3 days before we rescued her," isobelspringett says. "We couldn't stand the crying anymore! Kate adopted her right away and they've been best friends ever since." Kate -- who's never had puppies of her own and is spayed -- even tried to nurse the fawn!

Nowadays, "Pip [lives] in the woods with the other deer. She just visits every day," isolbelspringett explains. When she does, she enjoys a good romp with her best friend -- and surrogate mother -- Kate.


----------



## intinst

Probably the most awesome piece of engineering you will see this year


----------



## intinst

Snoutlets


----------



## intinst

Most people don't need to have the demonstration to understand this


----------



## intinst

Let's see how he lands it


----------



## intinst

Above the clouds


----------



## intinst

Relax, it's plastic!


----------



## intinst

Holy and a miracle, huh?


----------



## intinst

Don't think that works underwater


----------



## intinst

Rat Fink


----------



## intinst

This will look so good when he's sixty


----------



## intinst

Everything has to start somewhere


----------



## intinst

The balcony


----------



## intinst

The universe in her hands


----------



## intinst

Climbing Jacob's ladder


----------



## intinst

I love colors


----------



## intinst

My own personal sun


----------



## intinst

Spiderman?


----------



## intinst

Shy


----------



## intinst

Playing the Master


----------



## intinst

Need a little help here!


----------



## intinst

Hi there!


----------



## intinst

Time seems like it is dragging today


----------



## intinst

I only caught one this trip...


----------



## intinst

Static cling can be a lot more embarrassing than just your pants sticking to your socks


----------



## intinst

Don't know what happened here, but it sure looks weird...and expensive.


----------



## intinst

He looked hot, so she "helping."


----------



## intinst

Sigh, It's been one of those days.


----------



## intinst

That's going to back up traffic


----------



## intinst

Polar bears like watermelons, who knew?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hey scarlet! Is your building in this picture?


----------



## intinst

Artwork made from paper!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hey doll, want to come up to my apartment?


----------



## intinst

OK, now I see it. We need to go that way.


----------



## intinst

Are you sure this is Venice?


----------



## intinst

William Tell's great10 grandson.


----------



## intinst

Must be a Texas oil baron.


----------



## intinst

Be careful what you say, I've heard there is a spy among us.


----------



## intinst

No thanks. I'm not hungry any more.


----------



## intinst

Not everyone looks good in a buzz cut.


----------



## intinst

Hey! Why are you pulling the rope up with you!?!


----------



## intinst

Finally, there he is!


----------



## intinst

Different costume


----------



## intinst

Hello, bitesized.


----------



## intinst

Isn't it amazing all the health foods that are available these days?


----------



## intinst

I don't see no handicap stickers, so are these a new form of wheelchair?


----------



## intinst

Loo with a view


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Hey scarlet! Is your building in this picture?


somewhere in the fog in the upper left.... but I've walked across all three of the bridges on the right....


----------



## intinst

Some more macro photos for your (I hope) enjoyment.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Vegas_Asian

Favorite episode of my friend's friends youtube series. I went to high school with the curly haired kid. The series is called Sean and Jake Vs. This particular episode is Sean and Jake Versus the Stunt Double. Love this series...well this kinda goes with the humor of my old high school friends (which my parents dont understand). The guys in the series are film majors


----------



## intinst

Smart bird, even knows colors


----------



## intinst

Great parenting job there


----------



## intinst

Short video with a couple of alligators in it


----------



## intinst

Is this why green tea is so popular?


----------



## derek alvah




----------



## intinst

One in a million shot


----------



## intinst

Lego NXT wall-e transformable fully self controlled, it uses Lego Mindstorms programming environment. The video shows the transformation which is quite similar to the original wall-e.


----------



## intinst

Got his game face on


----------



## intinst

Wonder why the heavy glove?


----------



## intinst

Mine! All Mine!


----------



## intinst

Oh Hi! You see, I was just passing by and the water level looked a little high and...


----------



## intinst

Geronimo!


----------



## intinst

Cut the red wire? I don't see a red wire!


----------



## intinst

Ouch.


----------



## intinst

Stuffed animals aren't like they used to be.


----------



## intinst

Ah, memories.


----------



## intinst

Well, it's not a Toyota.


----------



## intinst

Holy Felines, It's BatCat!


----------



## intinst

Are you going to eat all that?


----------



## intinst

Words of wisdom


----------



## intinst

Hey! We're hungry over here!


----------



## intinst

OK, now what?


----------



## intinst

Merry Christmas and guess what I had done this year!


----------



## intinst

Man, I hope this doesn't end up on the internet!


----------



## intinst

Git'er done!


----------



## intinst

The sad position we are in


----------



## intinst

Le' me out!


----------



## intinst

Parking place, they chose poorly


----------



## intinst

Sad to see in one so young...Unless you are the mom or dad, 
then maybe you can get some sleep,too!


----------



## intinst

She doesn't appear to be that wild...


----------



## intinst

There's a mathamatical answer to most everthing


----------



## The Hooded Claw

They execute people by firing squad at dawn. Would you want to wake up to this?


----------



## intinst

What's your dental routine?


----------



## intinst

The Old Spice Man Thanks /b/ For Their Support


----------



## intinst

JAMMIN' THE BLUES (1944) !!!
RARE OLDIES VIDEO WITH THE FAMOUS SHORT FILM " JAMMIN' THE BLUES " !!! Jammin' the Blues is a 1944 short film in which several prominent jazz musicians got together for a rare filmed jam session. It featured Lester Young, Red Callender, Harry Edison, Marlowe Morris, Sid Catlett, Barney Kessel, Jo Jones, John Simmons, Illinois Jacquet, Marie Bryant, Archie Savage and Garland Finney. Barney Kessel is the only white performer in the film. He was seated in the shadows to shade his skin, and for closeups, his hands were stained with berry juice. The movie was directed by Gjon Mili. Producer Gordon Hollingshead was nominated for an Academy Award for this footage in the category of Best Short Subject, One-reel. In 1995, Jammin' the Blues was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one possibility, but maybe her friends have bad memories, or...


----------



## intinst

I'm on a diet, so I'll just have one slice


----------



## intinst

Let go of me! Oh wait, you are me.


----------



## intinst

Tried to pick up a little too much


----------



## intinst

One opinion


----------



## intinst

Well, that's just water over the dam


----------



## intinst

Barbie Lives!


----------



## intinst

Loch Ness Monster Finally Explained 
It turns out it WAS a hoax - just not who you thought.


----------



## intinst

When you are talented , it shows.


----------



## intinst

Don't know how he did it


----------



## intinst

Video games, too much violence?


----------



## intinst

Picnic Baskets Not Enough, Bears Are Stealing Cars Now


----------



## intinst

The Epigenome Song


----------



## intinst

Must be a Tour de France fan


----------



## intinst

Hare-way to the stars


----------



## intinst

Want to be reminded of how fun it can be, and what it's 
like to be a kid playing in a Summer rain? Stonie can show 
you, but be warned. The camouflage might make him hard to see.


----------



## intinst

Communication to the Old Spice Dude and demonstration of cat technique for attracting the attention of ladies.


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, "There's no more doggie treats"?


----------



## intinst

Turtle helps friend who's flipped over.
"its better to be a slow buddy, than to be a no buddy at all". Michael Bolton - Lean on me.


----------



## intinst

Teeny crab


----------



## intinst

Bet the neighborhood kids love to play over there


----------



## intinst

A raft of ducklings


----------



## intinst

At least has wide screen tv.


----------



## intinst

Hey look it's a rocket bike! bicycle with a muffler and car parts strapped to it


----------



## intinst

Would somebody please turn gravities back on? K' thnx!


----------



## intinst

Aircraft type rotary engine powered motorcycle


----------



## intinst

Claustrophobic bird


----------



## intinst

My. what a big nose you have!


----------



## intinst

Fogs rollin' in


----------



## intinst

Dog forgot his sunscreen?


----------



## intinst

Dumb man in government, grumble, grumble, grumble


----------



## intinst

I'll remember that!


----------



## intinst

I've had days like that!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

MAYBE NOT, BUT PROBABLY


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Everybody smile for the family portrait!


Family portrait?...looks more like an orgy to me!!!...lol.


----------



## intinst

Parking garage of the future here now in Budapest, Hungary and it is Awesome!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Family portrait?...looks more like an orgy to me!!!...lol.


There are families, and then there are families, you know what I mean?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hippopotamus skull, look at those teeth!


----------



## intinst

another view of those teeth


----------



## intinst

Better Duck!


----------



## intinst

typical day in the flood plains during monsoon season?


----------



## intinst

That's a big wave!


----------



## intinst

Houston, I think we have a problem.


----------



## intinst

I wish people would quit reminding me how talentless I am. I can't even make good sandcastles.


----------



## intinst

I think I'll choose the left side.


----------



## intinst

Think that one was a little too heavy.


----------



## intinst

Nice tag


----------



## intinst

Remember your tree house as a kid?
Was it like any of these?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Big dog


----------



## intinst

Woodworker's toy


----------



## intinst

Bet that wasn't easy.


----------



## intinst

I'd think it would be a short game


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

Bad puns.
Sorry I had to read them, you get the opportunity as well.

1.     The roundest knight at King Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He acquired his size from too much pi.

2.     I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out to be an optical Aleutian.

3.     She was only a whiskey maker, but he loved her still.

4.     A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class, because it was a weapon of math disruption.

5.     No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.

6.     A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering.

7.     A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum Blownapart.

8.     Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

9.     A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall... The police are looking into it.

10.     Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.

11.     Atheism is a non-prophet organization.

12.     Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway.. One hat said to the other: 'You stay here; I'll go on a head.'

13.     I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.

14.     A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said: 'Keep off the Grass.'

15.     The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium at large

16.     The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.

17.     A backward poet writes inverse.

18.     In a democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count that votes.

19.     When cannibals ate a missionary, they got a taste of religion.

20.     If you jumped off the bridge in Paris, you'd be in Seine


----------



## intinst

After posting this, I found some more "reflective" pictures


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Cliffs of Dover


----------



## intinst

Leeward side


----------



## intinst

Clean up crew


----------



## intinst

Couple dollars


----------



## intinst

Laundry day


----------



## intinst

Culture clash


----------



## intinst

Glad they are doing that and not me! (Of course, if I were trying to do that, they'd have to take my picture on the way to the bottom)


----------



## intinst

My new wallpaper, love the pic.


----------



## intinst

Think I'd take the stairs...


----------



## intinst

They're not singing and dancing.


----------



## intinst

Anybody hungry?


----------



## intinst

Levitation is a skill that would come in handy in many professions.


----------



## intinst

Sailboats at sunset


----------



## intinst

Don't think that's the Caped Crusader!


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Anybody else want to go out to that lighthouse?


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Anybody else want to go out to that lighthouse?


Absolutely! Wonder if the lighthouse keeper is willing to let me lighthouse-sit.


----------



## intinst

Make a good screen saver for a musician.


----------



## intinst

I used to do that with peanuts...


----------



## intinst

Got their attention


----------



## intinst

Another nice background


----------



## intinst

I like this one as well


----------



## intinst

OK, that's the last of these pictures, hope you liked them.


----------



## intinst

There should be faeries or something around there.


----------



## intinst

Stay close to Mama now, OK?


----------



## intinst

It always works when Spock does it!


----------



## intinst

Many Star Wars fans will be happy now.


----------



## intinst

Not too safe, it looks.


----------



## intinst

Dad, how about you don't eat that and you are still here when I turn twelve?


----------



## intinst

Like the fountains


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hi. Did you see a mouse go through here a second ago?


----------



## intinst

Looooooonnnnnggggg load


----------



## intinst

Wonder which is collecting more?


----------



## intinst

Has a point


----------



## intinst

Name's appropriate


----------



## intinst

I'll stick with dominos


----------



## intinst

Looks down for the count


----------



## intinst

Be scary to wake up about now...


----------



## intinst

Very scary mud slide


----------



## intinst

I hate you.


----------



## intinst

Dog walkin' dog!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like common prom activities


----------



## intinst

Mmmm. Tastes like chicken.


----------



## intinst

Remember two hand touch, no tackling!


----------



## intinst

Really


----------



## intinst

Seen lots of balloon dogs and other things twisted up; here are some different balloon creations:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

AFLAC!


----------



## intinst

Two old Amphicars from the 60's


----------



## intinst

Designer cucumbers?


----------



## intinst

Not candles, but looks nice


----------



## intinst

It's all in the wrist tongue


----------



## intinst

That's one possibility, not too likely, but a possibility.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a photobomb


----------



## intinst

Not what you would want to see after a successful crash landing in the ocean.


----------



## intinst

That's a mess


----------



## intinst

When I grow up I want to be just like you!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want their grocery bills


----------



## intinst

Multi-tasking


----------



## intinst

Modern day Don Quixote?


----------



## intinst

Need a bigger umbrella...and maybe hip waders


----------



## intinst

Trying to secure the car or the cycle?


----------



## intinst

The problems with being famous


----------



## intinst

Seriously, there are that many people who are clueless about 
how tall their vehicle is? And they are licensed to drive them?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Seriously, there are that many people who are clueless about
> how tall their vehicle is? And they are licensed to drive them?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## intinst

Here, kitty,kitty,kitty!


----------



## intinst

Could be a problem


----------



## intinst

Owwww!


----------



## intinst

Better buckle up


----------



## intinst

No point getting picky now


----------



## intinst

mean backups


----------



## intinst

Some never learn


----------



## intinst

a very happy


----------



## intinst

Man, it been hot out there too?


----------



## intinst

Can't see me, I'm invisible


----------



## intinst

I nominate this to be the KindleBoards motto.


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe you are correct


----------



## intinst

Be a lot more impressive if it started with 7 and counted down


----------



## intinst

Excuse me. I know that you are a big star and all, 
but did you realize you have a cat on your head?


----------



## intinst

Long van


----------



## intinst

Mommy, why have you been putting yourself in time out recently?


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't have got out of the truck, either!


----------



## intinst

'Nuff said


----------



## intinst

Sorry


----------



## intinst

It'll be hard to get the caskets in and out of


----------



## intinst

Wishing it was dinner time


----------



## intinst

One of the rocket "cars" that will be trying to break 1000mph


----------



## intinst

Some Salvador Dali art:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

U.S.S. George Washington


----------



## intinst

Apollo 17


----------



## intinst

Doesn't say best sign maker in Scotland, just the best prices.


----------



## intinst

Unh! I could use a little more help here!


----------



## intinst

Tough coming up but Wheee going down!


----------



## intinst

One should be careful what pictures one allows to be taken, shouldn't one?


----------



## intinst

One way to get a pick-up


----------



## intinst

The cones seem superfluous


----------



## intinst

And he never knew what happened...


----------



## intinst

Hey! Somebody redid it with Legos!


----------



## intinst

The things you see in the city...


----------



## intinst

OK, I gotta ask. Is this the original steering wheel and if so, what make and model car is this? 
It's left hand drive and looks like it has suicide doors. I see the shift lever on top, but what are 
the other two handles?


----------



## intinst

Oh no you can't!


----------



## intinst

Did he shoot a bunch of his relatives?


----------



## intinst

REALLY likes Snow White


----------



## intinst

More art, this time made with the iPad. I wish I had talent in this area.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Take me to your Alpha Male.


----------



## intinst

The original


----------



## intinst

It usually does.


----------



## intinst

She doesn't look happy about the ride.


----------



## intinst

The Great Escape: the extended version


----------



## intinst

A clear example of PUI (Painting Under the Influence)


----------



## intinst

How To Be Alone
This video was made to the poem, How to be Alone, by Tanya Davis (2009).


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green. Ribbet


----------



## intinst

Tight corner


----------



## intinst

Sometimes the truth hurts


----------



## intinst

Happy with himself


----------



## intinst

Vampire bat on a treadmill. That is all


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> REALLY likes Snow White


My gosh!! How MUCH does something like that cost? Quite colorful, I might add.


----------



## intinst

Some weather pictures: (note the goats in the first one)


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bet that's embarassing


----------



## intinst

There's a calendar for everyone


----------



## intinst

Oh, not doin' much. Hanging out, walking my dog...


----------



## intinst

Bummer


----------



## intinst

Find your own keys!


----------



## intinst

Come on down and play!


----------



## intinst

Wonder what he did to get arrested?


----------



## intinst

talented


----------



## intinst

Dang those digital clocks!


----------



## intinst

Educated feline


----------



## intinst

Oh well, dinnertime.


----------



## intinst

One small step for penguins, One giant leap for Penguinkind.


----------



## intinst

Safety first


----------



## intinst

In the wave


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

Do they sell ones that aren't?


----------



## intinst

Really not interested


----------



## intinst

Concept of sandbox eludes Parks Commission


----------



## intinst

Me and Kermit and our inflatable kayak


----------



## intinst

Need some help with the filing?


----------



## intinst

It hurts to be an axe


----------



## intinst

Storm coming


----------



## intinst

This, on the other hand, looks very peaceful


----------



## intinst

Ah, Sarge, that guy I was chasing? I lost him when he got in a boat.


----------



## intinst

Colorful underwater life


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

More interesting water life, colorful too!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Another view of surfing, this time from the gulf


----------



## intinst

Time to get a new car


----------



## intinst

Game face is on


----------



## intinst

Spam, Spam, Spam...


----------



## intinst

Sidewalk is a little rough


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pretty sure that's Diagon Alley


----------



## intinst

Hey, a 59 Chevy.


----------



## intinst

Fighting over a fish


----------



## intinst

Match made in Heaven?


----------



## intinst

Be hard to see out of


----------



## intinst

A pizza pizza!


----------



## intinst

I like Seven Up


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder where the term "Horse Play" came from?


----------



## intinst

Impressive TD celebration.


----------



## intinst

In this economy, you don't bring a top hat or a dog to a Monopoly game. You bring a piece.
(Some people have way too much time on their hands)


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Kicking back relaxing in Afganistan


----------



## intinst

Can't decide between shorts or long jeans? This new fashion may be for you


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it helps top have friends


----------



## intinst

Don't think it will be a big seller, not that many people 
with their right arm that much longer than the left


----------



## intinst

We got us a convoy


----------



## intinst

That looks like a partying place!


----------



## intinst

PacMan costume are always an option, not 
necessarily a good one, but an option


----------



## intinst

Another happening place


----------



## intinst

Maybe a couple more years and you can try again


----------



## intinst

Siamese twins carrots


----------



## intinst

Awwwww of the day


----------



## intinst

Do tigers like catnip?


----------



## intinst

No comment is possible


----------



## intinst

Needs a little work


----------



## intinst

We'll be stopping here for a while.


----------



## intinst

Rather ornate


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when the swimmers won't stay in their own lane?


----------



## intinst

DJ Spock


----------



## intinst

What did you do to make you wedding special? Anything like these People?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Cindy416

Nope. How about you and Loonlover


----------



## telracs

Cindy416 said:


> Nope. How about you and Loonlover


I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## intinst

Yea, but only in the fact that the total cost was under five hundred dollars. MIL made the wedding gown, the going away outfit, my mother made the two attendants dresses. We had the community bakery make the Brides' cake and Grooms' cake. We made the boutonnieres from carnations sold on the street corners at that time, did buy bridal bouquet and the mothers' bouquets and wristlets for the attendants. Rented the Tux's and found a professional photographer who did the shots (limited number) for fifty dollars. The church people did the reception and MIL made the mints  and punch and we bought the rest of the food. Of course this was in 1970, I was making $2.50 an hour and we went about 70 miles away from Wichita for the weekend honeymoon. It all must have took, we're still together 37 years later, proving it isn't how much you spend on the wedding that makes the marriage.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Yea, but only in the fact that the total cost was under five hundred dollars. MIL made the wedding gown, the going away outfit, my mother made the two attendants dresses. We had the community bakery make the Brides' cake and Grooms' cake. We made the boutonnieres from carnations sold on the street corners at that time, did buy bridal bouquet and the mothers' bouquets and wristlets for the attendants. Rented the Tux's and found a professional photographer who did the shots (limited number) for fifty dollars. The church people did the reception and MIL made the mints and punch and we bought the rest of the food. Of course this was in 1970, I was making $2.50 an hour and we went about 70 miles away from Wichita for the weekend honeymoon. It all must have took, we're still together 37 years later, proving our


Sounds a lot like our wedding in 1974. I borrowed a dress that a friend had worn a few months before. (Never occurred to me to borrow one until she offered her lovely dress to me.) We each had one attendant, as I didn't want to have to choose between friends, and ours was a wedding in a fairly small country church on a hilltop overlooking lots and lots of hilly farmland. My sister bought her own dress, so I didn't have any expense there. The guys rented tuxes, and we bought my bouquet and corsage, as well as the others for the wedding party, from a florist in my hometown. We also rented a couple of candelabra from the florist. Mom and Dad had a yard full of gorgeous spring flowers, and Mom put together several arrangements for the church. The pianist, guitarist, and cake baker/decorator were all good friends and would accept no form of payment, although we tried countless times. The ladies of the church fixed the punch and mints, and we gave a donation to the church. To top it all off, the minister who married us was a former boyfriend of mine, and told my husband that there was no way he'd take any money for officiating at our wedding. Instead, he insisted that my husband use the money that he was going to be paid to take me out to a spectacular dinner. Guess we did the whole thing pretty cheaply, probably at or less than your $500, Intinst. We've been married for 36 years now, so I guess we can lend credence to your statement, "it isn't how much you spend on the wedding that makes the marriage."


----------



## intinst

poor planning


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help out


----------



## intinst

You say something?


----------



## intinst

Sure hope it changes to "go" soon, that dog is getting close!


----------



## intinst

Good as new


----------



## intinst

for when you just have to have all the attention


----------



## intinst

Kapow!


----------



## intinst

That's close!


----------



## intinst

Well, where do you keep your purse when you're at the beach?


----------



## intinst

cool kids


----------



## intinst

Some homework is better than others


----------



## intinst

It's a good answer anyway.


----------



## intinst

I can see why elephants would be a problem


----------



## intinst

Good that people follow instructions


----------



## intinst

I know just how that feels


----------



## intinst

A year on Earth


----------



## sjc

WOW!!  Intinst our thread has reached 500 pages...Yahoo.  (Mostly thanks to you)

I just had my niece and nephews all day yesterday, sleepover, and all day today...Boy am I tired.  I forgot what it is like to have little ones...wow!!  They aren't even that little and I'm pooped.  10, 11, 13.  I think even my poor dog is tired.  I'll stick with 20 and 22.


----------



## intinst

USS Independence LCS2 - Littoral Combat Ship


----------



## intinst

Grates Takes all kinds


----------



## intinst

Remember before you post:


----------



## intinst

Thought so


----------



## intinst

What a proud accomplishment


----------



## intinst

Copy cat


----------



## intinst

In a government witness program?


----------



## intinst

Couture of some type


----------



## intinst

Now we are in trouble


----------



## intinst

We all want!


----------



## intinst

MWAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's an engine block.


----------



## intinst

And they said he'd never use calculus...


----------



## intinst

Now that's a sofa!


----------



## intinst

Bad day


----------



## intinst

Ah Oh!


----------



## intinst

Phhht er, ai means Rrrr!


----------



## intinst

Stock boys were bored


----------



## intinst

English major?


----------



## intinst

One possible way to clean a vinyl record


----------



## intinst

That first hair cut always traumatic? Looks like it:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## caracara

oh my!
Ive have missed this thread so much! enjoying the outdoors is great, but internet is impossible to find in the "back country".
I seem to miss all the good stuff as well. K3 release, and 500 pages! sigh... 
Thanks for making my day guys!


----------



## intinst

Impossible! my GPS is never wrong!
Well except for that time... and then 
there was that other time...


----------



## intinst

Yoga cat demonstrates the very difficult "sleep on rods" pose


----------



## intinst

Nice tag, be easy to remember.


----------



## intinst

Nice car, seen one like it somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Different mode of travel


----------



## intinst

He just really likes cheerleaders


----------



## intinst

What won't they think of next?


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst you posted a pic of the LCS 2 Independence.
I work for General Dynamics the prime contractor for it.
Here is a neat pic of it at sea test.









Turns tightly, also; allegedly this also was done at 43 knots...and from the look of the small bow wave, she's still in the turn.


----------



## geoffthomas

Another pic of the LCS 2 under way showing the propulsion, lack of bow wake, and large flight deck.









And then we have the massive helo deck big enough for a CH-53. Note that there is huge storage capacity under that flight deck and the size of the flight deck.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Impossible! my GPS is never wrong!
> Well except for that time... and then
> there was that other time...


LMAO...Mine has misguided me twice!! I got so lost once; I pulled into a fire station to ask for help and the guy laughed like crazy when he saw that I had GPS and was still asking for directions. I told him it wasn't worth the plug it was attached to. I was close to 15 miles off course!! If I heard *"recalculating"* one more time; I was going to throw it out of the window...back over it...then drive forward over it again!!


----------



## intinst

I'm not really hungry tonight, I'll just have the salad


----------



## intinst

Ummm...


----------



## intinst

Apocalypse is closer than I thought.


----------



## intinst

Can't figure out why we are burning so much more gas this trip...


----------



## intinst

Do they come with a wrench for the back side?


----------



## intinst

Rock Crawler


----------



## sjc

*LMAO!!!!*


----------



## M.S. Verish

Wow!  What an interesting thread. Glad I found it.


----------



## sjc

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Wow! What an interesting thread. Glad I found it.


Welcome: We're glad you found it too. Feel free to post anything, a story, a bad day at work, pics, gripes, happy things: We must however, refrain from: Religion, Politics, Nudity. We can come close with the nudity thing but we can't cross the line...lol. Though, Intinst likes to put his big toe just over the edge!!


----------



## bce

sjc said:


> Welcome: We're glad you found it too. Feel free to post anything, a story, a bad day at work, pics, gripes, happy things: We must however, refrain from: Religion, Politics, Nudity. We can come close with the nudity thing but we can't cross the line...lol. Though, Intinst likes to put his big toe just over the edge!!


As long as its his toe, I think we're all ok with it.


----------



## loonlover

Oogie Pringle said:


> As long as its his toe, I think we're all ok with it.


And sometimes he does hear about that from his spouse!


----------



## sjc

loonlover said:


> And sometimes he does hear about that from his spouse!


Lol. That a girl...you "keep him on his toes" lol.


----------



## Cindy416

loonlover said:


> And sometimes he does hear about that from his spouse!


You have your hands full. . Love his posts


----------



## intinst

Crazy ambidextrous drawing skills


----------



## intinst

The guys who put the slide in the underground station are at it again.


----------



## intinst

All around fun! A pillow fight broke out on a Lufthansa flight recently and a passenger caught it on tape. The entire coach cabin was involved and massive cheering broke out after it was done.


----------



## intinst

He was robbed!


----------



## intinst

And then the ball girl gets into the act!


----------



## intinst

Cute Russian gymnasts


----------



## intinst

I'ma gonna go fishin' in the concrete pond, if you're lookin' for me.


----------



## intinst

I think she's getting a little too old for the stroller, but that's just me.


----------



## intinst

In a little weather


----------



## intinst

The food's OK here, but the view!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I'm foreclosing and evicting you.


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love that bronzed look?


----------



## intinst

Had a plan when he picked his seating.


----------



## intinst

Family photo


----------



## intinst

Don't see many of those on the highway around here.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll pass on the ham salad today today


----------



## intinst

Tiny Turtle


----------



## intinst

It's lonely at the top


----------



## intinst

I guess it pays to be prepared for anything


----------



## intinst

Cupcakes!


----------



## intinst

Apparently the painter needs a return to


----------



## intinst

More cupcakes! Punk rock this time.


----------



## intinst

The very early years


----------



## intinst

A little later


----------



## intinst

Never saw a dog do a belly buster before.


----------



## intinst

Competition between fortune cookies?


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, but it is kinda cool looking


----------



## intinst

To Loonlover


----------



## intinst

Pretty


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> To Loonlover


Never play tetris. Is it a good feeling?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but it was a tease at LL, she has never played. And I feel much better around her than I ever have at a computer!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Yeah, but it was a tease at LL, she has never played. And I feel much better around her than I ever have at a computer!


checking to see if she reads this thread?


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> checking to see if she reads this thread?


Yes, I read this thread and he knows it. Of course, sometimes he forces me to read it, but mostly I enjoy it. I think I did play Tetris a few times, but don't imagine I ever came close to winning/finishing.


----------



## intinst

Keeping an eye on you


----------



## intinst

Genius!


----------



## intinst

The GodGorilla


----------



## intinst

Is that what happened?


----------



## intinst

Who will be first?


----------



## intinst

Very good. Now relx, clear your mind, repeat this mantra...ooom...ooom


----------



## intinst

Like my new hair style?


----------



## intinst

That's a real nice what-ever-it-is you caught there.


----------



## intinst

Isn't it amazing what they can do at a spa these days?


----------



## intinst

Quiet, I think we're being watched.


----------



## derek alvah

intinst said:


> That's a real nice what-ever-it-is you caught there.


Is that real? Where sea serpent legends come from.


----------



## intinst

Evel Knievel look out!


----------



## intinst

Wow, glad you cleared that up.


----------



## intinst

Nice family picture


----------



## intinst

I guess if you are gonna risk death on a cycle, 
might as well look good doing it.


----------



## intinst

How'd you like to be "fixed?"


----------



## intinst

Apparently not a cheese head


----------



## intinst

Diffusion Cloud Chamber Shows Radon Decay. 
Warning: geeky science content--very cool though.


----------



## intinst

Another big fish, but the scenery better for this one. (to me)


----------



## intinst

Food and a fashion statement


----------



## intinst

They'll sell like hotcakes to students!


----------



## intinst

Load got a little unbalanced there.


----------



## intinst

Follow it yourself!


----------



## intinst

If I am ever found in a similar position, please don't bother 
the paramedics, just go ahead and call the coroner.


----------



## intinst

Yeehaw!


----------



## intinst

I so hope this is photoshopped


----------



## intinst

Ride em, Cow Sheep Boy!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look good


----------



## intinst

I think they're gonna need more hoses.


----------



## intinst

Different kind of street sweeper


----------



## intinst

I see what they have there, I just don't understand why.


----------



## intinst

Real excited about getting his picture taken.


----------



## intinst

Gotta protect our little buddies too.


----------



## intinst

Big ZZZZap!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like he's having fun


----------



## intinst

Teamwork?


----------



## intinst

Ah, Trekkies.


----------



## intinst

I'll race you across the pool!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I'll race you across the pool!


what do you expect in a pool right below Grand Central Terminal?


----------



## telracs

My quote for the day that I just have to post somewhere!

"Marty, you're just not thinking fourth dimensionally."


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> My quote for the day that I just have to post somewhere!
> 
> "Marty, you're just not thinking fourth dimensionally."


Hypercube


----------



## intinst

Someone with time and imagination built this


----------



## intinst

Long climb


----------



## intinst

Big mouth


----------



## intinst

Great Pic


----------



## intinst

Getting the important parts first?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Hypercube


that is beyond cool!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> that is beyond cool!


Glad you like!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Nice family picture


Awwww. So cute.


----------



## caracara

Instint- this thread has gone to the bottom of the second page! uh oh!
I would try to help, but your much better at this sort of thing


----------



## intinst

It won't stop staring at me.


----------



## intinst

Exactly what makes it hardcore?


----------



## intinst

School sure has changed since I got out.


----------



## intinst

Boy, wouldn't that work in an office where you were supposed 
to lock your computer each time you left your desk?


----------



## intinst

SuperGirl's outfit has changed a lot from the early days


----------



## intinst

Good thing he left out the really bad stuff


----------



## intinst

Isn't it my turn yet? It was my birthday present.


----------



## intinst

In the "not so charming" years


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now?


----------



## intinst

What do you put up with for free wifi?


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> SuperGirl's outfit has changed a lot from the early days


Well, I like it nonetheless


----------



## intinst

Purty!


----------



## intinst

Leading the parade


----------



## intinst

Is that the idea?


----------



## intinst

Definitely a custom


----------



## intinst

Some people just take an idea too far


----------



## intinst

Next time I want to visit my cousin, I'm buying a ticket!


----------



## intinst

One Sunday morning, an old cowboy entered a church just before services were to begin. Although the old man and his clothes were spotlessly clean, he wore jeans, a denim shirt and boots that were worn and ragged. In his hand he carried a worn-out old hat and an equally worn, dog-eared Bible.

The church he entered was in a very upscale and exclusive part of the city. It was the largest and most beautiful church the old cowboy had ever seen. The people of the congregation were all dressed with expensive clothes and fine jewelry. As the cowboy took a seat, the others moved away from him. No one greeted, spoke to, or welcomed him. They were all appalled by his appearance and did not attempt to hide it.

As the old cowboy was leaving the church, the preacher approached him and asked the cowboy to do him a favor. "Before you come back in here again, have a talk with God and ask him what he thinks would be appropriate attire for worship in church." The old cowboy assured the preacher he would.

The next Sunday, he showed back up for the services wearing the same ragged jeans, shirt, boots, and hat. Once again he was completely shunned and ignored. The preacher approached the cowboy and said, "I thought I asked you to speak to God before you came back to our church."

"I did," replied the old cowboy.

"And what was his reply?" asked the preacher.

"Well, sir, God told me that he didn't have a clue what I should wear. He said he'd never been in this church."


----------



## intinst

Simon`s Cat in `The Box'


----------



## intinst

Tokyo Stormtrooper Singin` in the Rain


----------



## intinst

Cute Kunekune piglets
The name Kunekune means 'fat and round' in Maori, a rather apt description 
for this unusual looking pig. The Kunekune is smaller that other breeds of pigs 
in New Zealand, although a very overweight Kunekune can still be a somewhat 
large pig. The characteristic Kunekune shape is a short-legged, short-snouted 
pig with a high fat depth giving very rounded body contours. A Kunekune pig 
in 'show' condition looks very different in body shape to the equivalent 
commercial pig, and the shortened nose and head give the Kunekune an 
almost comical appearance. Read more at www.kunekune.co.nz


----------



## intinst

Pirates are everwhere


----------



## intinst

Just a relaxing day on the beach sofa beach sofa on the beach.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a big piece of driftwood.


----------



## intinst

Culture clash


----------



## intinst

Foggy morning


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

So you are always loaded, in more than one way


----------



## intinst

Sure would take a lot of people to drag me up there and no way 
could they throw me off without my taking some of them with me.


----------



## intinst

Bear porn must be real popular


----------



## intinst

Good to know that is an option on the bus route


----------



## intinst

What more could you want from a resturant?


----------



## intinst

Love this!


----------



## intinst

In a world of giants


----------



## intinst

No need for a fence when you put your pool in a pool


----------



## intinst

They'll realy appreciate things more when everyone moves to LCD screens


----------



## intinst

Should be fun


----------



## intinst

I've heard of Puss in Boots, but...


----------



## geoffthomas

Nice to see you posting again, II.


----------



## intinst

Video of an A380 passing a 747 at 35,000 feet . With monster contrail goodness


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Nice to see you posting again, II.


I've done a couple today.


----------



## intinst

Women: The cutest cat video you will see today. Men: What cat?


----------



## intinst

Well that looks like an interesting job


----------



## intinst

Different floorplan for an apartment


----------



## intinst

Come on, come on! It's right over here!


----------



## intinst

I guess the horse head guy in England has compitition


----------



## intinst

Never bring a BB gun to a bazooka fight.


----------



## intinst

That's a fat cat!


----------



## intinst

Kind of looks like a Chinese dragon


----------



## intinst

You could get several more cars in the lot this way.


----------



## intinst

Long light


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Almost had to aim to put it in there


----------



## intinst

Trying to find a way to sell something to guys?
Pretty girls work most of the time.


----------



## intinst

Don't think I have ever seen someone ironing their roof before.


----------



## intinst

It's a green car, even if it isn't "green"


----------



## intinst

Welcome to my parlor.


----------



## intinst

YoYoFactory contest team member and Canadian national Champion Jensen Kimmitt wins the the 2010 World YoYo Contest.


----------



## intinst

No clue how they do this
Burning cyclist illusion


----------



## intinst

What a big, beautiful bird! The SR-71 production line:


----------



## intinst

Graffiti or not?


----------



## intinst

Little wet on the playground today...


----------



## intinst

Now there is Spam at the traffic lights!


----------



## intinst

Personal submarine


----------



## intinst

The Amazing Abilities Of The Common Crow. Crows are smarter than you thought.


----------



## ClickNextPage

This thread is still going?  Crikey!!


----------



## telracs

ClickNextPage said:


> This thread is still going? Crikey!!


This is the thread that never dies....


----------



## intinst

Amazon Box Will Not Reach Destination. That better not be my K3!


----------



## intinst

Bubble-smith Sterling Johnson on Stinson Beach


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> This is the thread that never dies....


----------



## intinst

The Wishbone Walker, another "what were they thinking?" video


----------



## intinst

That would be a scary sight!


----------



## intinst

Who wants to play it my way, chickens?


----------



## intinst

(very) old school fielding


----------



## intinst

Hey, it's a concrete ramp! Of course it will hold you! 
OK, here I go.


----------



## intinst

When mother used to tell me she hoped my kids were just like me, I didn't understand.
Now I do. I owe her a big apology.


----------



## intinst

Might catch a little spray from that one.


----------



## intinst

Hope that's a strong bridge...


----------



## intinst

This does not look good


----------



## intinst

A virtual hot cup of coffee


----------



## intinst

Dang! They beat us to the pot of gold!


----------



## intinst

Facebook has been around longer than I realized!


----------



## OliviaD

intinst said:


> Dang! They beat us to the pot of gold!


This such a wonderful thread. And this picture is awesome. I did get to stand inside the end of a rainbow once and I've always considered it one of the neatest things I've ever done.


----------



## intinst

Not all painters use a canvas:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Unhappy shoes


----------



## intinst

Just how much wood could you chuck?


----------



## intinst

Everbody is doing it these days


----------



## intinst

Charlie never missed an opportunity to remind everyone he had been to Umpire's school.


----------



## intinst

Got one answer right on the test


----------



## intinst

It was made in New York and it's just dandy!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Charlie never missed an opportunity to remind everyone he had been to Umpire's school.


Looks like my dog Mia when she tries to run on my hardwood floors!!!


----------



## intinst

Multipurpose


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

I'll stay common.


----------



## intinst

If only I could do that.


----------



## intinst

Kitty porn in the office?


----------



## Yusagi




----------



## Brenda Carroll

This photo courtesy of Miss Meredith Sinclair who sends her greetings and promises to come back soon and visit with us.


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

That's the question


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't want to be the painter...


----------



## intinst

Sure, that's what you say this time.


----------



## intinst

Hey, Look! I'm a unicorn!


----------



## intinst

Maybe I's come untuck you tomorrow...or day after.


----------



## intinst

Problem of the corporate world


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I eat fish. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## intinst

Creative stocker/stacker


----------



## intinst

Some people's answer to everything


----------



## intinst

Quick! take the picture! I'm sliding!


----------



## intinst

And check your shoes, I left you a present.


----------



## intinst

In so many ways...


----------



## intinst

Nice convertable


----------



## intinst

Political correctness carried out to the end


----------



## intinst

The Master
Today would've been Gene Kelly's 98th birthday. In his honor, let's all enjoy a repeat that never gets old


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

Brendan Carroll said:


> This photo courtesy of Miss Meredith Sinclair who sends her greetings and promises to come back soon and visit with us.


We were there for dinner for my DD's 11th birthday and I read this sign and thought of you INTINST. 

The "limited supply" was about 8 or 10 in the tank! My DD thought the sign was so funny... how can you have all you can eat... but limit the SUPPLY? 

Thanks Brendan! You did that fast! AND yes, those storm clouds rolled in causing the electricity to flash off a few times... It made her bd dinner more exciting. AND the food was excellent as usual. We eat there a couple times a week.


----------



## Thumper

I'm pretty sure 8 or 9 would be enough... eating even one live lobster would make me puke...


----------



## intinst

ahhh...Help?


----------



## intinst

I would be on the way to the emergency room if I tried to put this on one of our cats.


----------



## intinst

Different view of the Eiffel Tower (click for full size)


----------



## intinst

Try this at home!


----------



## intinst

Never will look at ducks the same.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Quick! take the picture! I'm sliding!


Awwwww....I'm in love.


----------



## talleylynn

intinst said:


> Different view of the Eiffel Tower


Did anybody notice the Eiffel Towers that are the heels on her shoes?


----------



## intinst

Sausage Trek


----------



## intinst

Could I interest you in a breath mint?


----------



## intinst

Lets buy the four pack to save money


----------



## intinst

Happy Valley?


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't mind having a few hundred of those pictures of our founders forefathers...








edited to appease scarlet, my queen of mean.


----------



## intinst

Sure, I'll let you ride in front across the river!


----------



## intinst

Wow, check out the big eyes and orange legs on that gal over there!


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday Limo


----------



## intinst

Why yes, I do have a small aquarium in my family room.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Then you might need a suit like this to clean out your aquarium!


----------



## intinst

Get much by snail mail these days?


----------



## intinst

Look! Over there! I see a bear!


----------



## intinst

If you got real reply's to emails:


----------



## intinst

THAT is a blast from the past!


----------



## intinst

"_Fly Me to the Moon_"... It's Not Working!


----------



## intinst

I guess buying a ticket was just not an option.


----------



## intinst

The world is a lot smaller than I realized...


----------



## intinst

Nice socks (click for full size)


----------



## intinst

Great shot!


----------



## intinst

Someone had an oopsy.


----------



## intinst

For our survey, we'd like your opinion o the taste of ...


----------



## intinst

Well. how would YOU carry a fish that big?


----------



## intinst

[email protected]#$ GPS!


----------



## intinst

Hope he is just getting a small order, wouldn't want to tip his "car" over.


----------



## intinst

Surfers are really "in" to it.


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while, but I don't think a Snickers Bar will help.


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

Nice beachside pool


----------



## intinst

A peck of opossums


----------



## intinst

There's a head, legs and hands on this sofa!


----------



## intinst

cute family


----------



## intinst

Boy, this drinking fountain is short!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

I'll go by the grocery and pick up something for dinner.


----------



## intinst

Ninja use only?


----------



## intinst

Look! It's a Suzuki Samurai!


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Dogs need to work out and keep in shape, too!


----------



## intinst

Old and busted: treehouse. New hotness: underwater fort


----------



## intinst

More Graffiti art


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And people wonder why their children are falling behind in school


----------



## intinst

Perhaps this should be in the kitchen mishaps thread:


----------



## intinst

Nike is making some new shoes


----------



## intinst

Ever want to look like an octopus?


----------



## intinst

Kodak 1922 Kodachrome Film Test.
This film in color dating from 1922 is one of the first tests of color thin coating for the cinema. Feature-length films in color will make their appearance only 13 years later.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Why yes, I do have a small aquarium in my family room.


I knew a guy who had the giant musical center thing from an amusement park merry go round in his living room; it was massive!!


----------



## intinst

4,000 feet under the sea, a robot finds a crab. Guarding a rice cooker. Containing an octopus 
I don't remember a recipe for this in the rice cooker thread.


----------



## intinst

If you were unlucky enough to work at Wendy`s during the `80s, you were FORCED to watch this training video:


----------



## intinst

Most Dramatic Commercial Ever Made (Pantene)
Thai Pantene television commercial. Its simply brilliant. 
The story of a deaf and mute girl who learns to play the 
violin against all odds. One of the most touching 
advertisements Ive seen in a long, long time.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Most Dramatic Commercial Ever Made (Pantene)
> Thai Pantene television commercial. Its simply brilliant.
> The story of a deaf and mute girl who learns to play the
> violin against all odds. One of the most touching
> advertisements Ive seen in a long, long time.


wow.


----------



## intinst

Last of the Graffiti:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

Where's "Wall-do?"  OK; that was really bad...even I admit it.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Where's "Wall-do?" OK; that was really bad...even I admit it.


He's out looking for Wall-e. See, I can be punny, too!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> He's out looking for Wall-e. See, I can be punny, too!


Good. I don't feel as geeky now...lol.


----------



## intinst

The Awww Of The Day: Competitive Bunny Jumping
How can you not love the Danish after this?


----------



## intinst

Don't look into his eyes...


----------



## intinst

Trees are often quite interesting...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dog & Dolphin. 
Today`s edition of ``Awwwwww of the day`` is brought to you by the letter ``D``


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Dog & Dolphin.
> Today`s edition of ``Awwwwww of the day`` is brought to you by the letter ``D``


Does that mean we got in a new supply of "d" and the avi s are safe?


----------



## intinst

"How do we miss them?" is a better question


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Does that mean we got in a new supply of "d" and the avi s are safe?


So far, just the "D." Little "d' still in short supply. Ooops just use* the last one


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> So far, just the "D." Little "d' still in short supply. Ooops just use* the last one


Well then they are Davi s I guess. Let me know when the " " come in.

And have we gotten any exclamation points.


----------



## Enchantlee

No exclamation points yet....oh...wait....! I think I feel some! They're here! Yep! 

New Sh!pment of Exc!amation Po!nts have just arr!ved!


----------



## telracs

Enchantlee said:


> No exclamation points yet....oh...wait....! I think I feel some! They're here! Yep!
> 
> New Sh!pment of Exc!amation Po!nts have just arr!ved!


Well, stop wasting them for I's!


----------



## Enchantlee

scarlet said:


> Well, stop wasting them for I's!


But ! ran out of !'s!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Life In The Fast Lane: Elevator


----------



## intinst

Tell Mom How Great She Is w/This Gift Idea!


----------



## intinst

Autoquad races 2010 in St-Ferdinand, Quebec, Canada
If you can't go around, go over!


----------



## intinst

Just be happy you got this much


----------



## intinst

Takes all kinds


----------



## intinst

Better find an alternate route, think this will take a while.


----------



## intinst

If only it worked that well for people


----------



## intinst

Would this be a "Retro" kind of thing?


----------



## intinst

Exercise is supposed to be good for your looks.


----------



## intinst

OMG!
Finding funny faces everywhere


----------



## intinst

I've begged and begged you not to walk around in your underwear!


----------



## crebel

^^ That one needs to be cross-posted in http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29976.0.html


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> ^^ That one needs to be cross-posted in http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29976.0.html


Yeah, I thought the poor cat had wandered into THAT thread.


----------



## intinst

Done


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Loonlover also loves tigers, but I don't know if she would want to be this close to an adult.


----------



## intinst

Bring it on!


----------



## intinst

Keeping score


----------



## intinst

Hope their timing stays good


----------



## intinst

Never play "Statue" around pigeons.


----------



## intinst

Cute, and I am sure time consuming.


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> Loonlover also loves tigers, but I don't know if she would want to be this close to an adult.


Great picture! Wonder when will the tiger realize what a delightful snack that guy's belly would make


----------



## intinst

Just isn't as much fun this way


----------



## intinst

You said baths are fun!


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions decisions.


----------



## intinst

Mama looks so proud and happy


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look quite right


----------



## intinst

Hard hit, at least he didn't fumble


----------



## intinst

Where's his seat belt?


----------



## intinst

Ah Oh!


----------



## intinst

He chose his parking spot poorly


----------



## intinst

Very "arty"


----------



## Victorine

I love the "Danger, Bears" sign that has been ripped apart by a bear.  Ha ha ha!  I'll be disappointed if that was staged.

Vicki


----------



## intinst

VW Baja cockpit, kinda reminds you of a certain DeLorean, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Who is that behind those Foster Grants?


----------



## intinst

Just a daily driver...Not.


----------



## intinst

The better to hear you with my dear.


----------



## intinst

Not to worry, your furniture is on the outside, but we wrapped it in plastic!


----------



## intinst

Simon's cat discovers snow


----------



## intinst

Looks like a great way to cool off


----------



## intinst

Picture taken seconds before UFO beamed him up.


----------



## intinst

Really concentrating on the cannonball!


----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't have to slam on the brakes


----------



## intinst

Gotta love the beach (click for full size)


----------



## lonestar

rats, I missed the good stuff again.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Hope he doesn't have to slam on the brakes


I was behind an idiot like that once at the Home Depot: He was dropping lumber all in front of me. I had to keep dodging and laying on the horn. The fool kept driving until everyone was honking and pointing. These dummies that think they can drive things and not anchor them down. Sheesh!!


----------



## intinst

Where is that hologram button?


----------



## intinst

Self portrait


----------



## intinst

Yawn!


----------



## intinst

That's a real cruiser!


----------



## intinst

OK, just for you, I'll taste it.


----------



## intinst

A belt bag guys would use.


----------



## intinst

Well, you know he doesn't wear dentures


----------



## intinst

Different kind of sidesaddle


----------



## intinst

I am kitty, hear me...


----------



## intinst

I know how he feels when you have your tastebuds set for one thing and then. bam!


----------



## intinst

Your argument doesn't impress me.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it may have been time to wash it


----------



## intinst

World largest swimming pool, is nothing short of AMAZING! This pool is located at the San Alfonso del Mar in Algarrobo, Chile. It is more than 1,000 yards long, covers 20 acres, has a 115 ft deep end and holds 66 million gallons of water. The pool is so large that resort guests use kayaks and small boats to move around. A computer controlled filtration system is used to keep fresh seawater in the pool. Seawater is taken in at one end of the pool and then pumped out at the other.


----------



## lonestar

Imagine swimming laps in that pool.


----------



## intinst

Champion card stacker Sorry, I couldn't find it without the commercial


----------



## intinst

Sure is.


----------



## intinst

Hey!
It's the Easter Guinea Pig!


----------



## intinst

Dr. McCoy sure looks happy.


----------



## intinst

Retriever


----------



## intinst

Nice blinds


----------



## intinst

Optical illusions


----------



## intinst

The Lo-cal version


----------



## intinst

You ever wonder what it looks like under water when a swimmer or surfer get knocked of their feet or their board?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

mother nature is angry


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

cute pup


----------



## intinst

We are all going to die from this...


----------



## intinst

No Pie?
No Smoking Pie? 
No Pie Smoking?
I'm confused...


----------



## intinst

Carrying a love for watermelon a little too far.


----------



## intinst

Korean dog sled








Don't think the little one is part of the team, 
but looks like he wants to be.


----------



## intinst

Down at the carwash!


----------



## intinst

No, what would be dangerous about that?


----------



## intinst

You find out how people really feel about you when you quit.


----------



## intinst

Nice escalator paint job


----------



## intinst

All my hair will do is turn grey and turn loose!


----------



## intinst

Some people are totally unbelievable


----------



## intinst

I love the ocean beach sand, don't you? (click for full size)


----------



## intinst

Ever seen a baby wombat? Now you have.


----------



## intinst

Oh Really?


----------



## intinst

Inception Cat


----------



## intinst

A sketchy look at family life: Daddy`s on childcare duty while mummy gets the ice creams.


----------



## intinst

Johnny Cash and Kris Kristofferson - Sunday Morning Coming Down


----------



## intinst

Playing card house made of snow. Cool!


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is or what it is supposed to do, but it sure looks good


----------



## telracs

For Betsy....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Scarlet!

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Scarlet!
> 
> Betsy


Well, it explains why you use google now that he's retired.


----------



## intinst

Aww of the Day: Baby Otters At Sea World. So otterly cute


----------



## intinst

Black Tie Beach. Improv Everywhere does it again!


----------



## intinst

Did someone say warp?


----------



## intinst

Want fish........................................Want fish Now!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I knew some of this


----------



## intinst

Don't know what this is supposed to be, other than ugly.


----------



## intinst

Reading the funnies with style!


----------



## intinst

Heavy dew this morning


----------



## intinst

Faster maybe, but not as stupid as alcohol


----------



## intinst

Only driven by a little old lady to the grocery and church...


----------



## intinst

Aren't they cute?


----------



## intinst

I want to live there! Wow, what a view!


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder what the Storm Troopers do when they are not out fighting the Rebels?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Worse than the scene from Psycho


----------



## intinst

Bit of a breeze today


----------



## intinst

Traumatized for life


----------



## intinst

Wonder how much it is for all day?


----------



## intinst

I didn't know Grandpa played the violin.


----------



## intinst

Synchronised Walking In Japan. More interesting than it sounds


----------



## telracs

Kulula is an Airline with head office situated in Johannesburg .  Kulula airline attendants make an effort to make the in-flight "safety lecture" and announcements a bit more entertaining. Here are some real examples that have been heard or reported:
On a Kulula flight, (there is no assigned seating, you just sit where you want) passengers were apparently having a hard time choosing, when a flight attendant announced, "People, people we're not picking out furniture here, find a seat and get in it!"


                  ---o0o---

On another flight with a very "senior" flight attendant crew, the pilot said, "Ladies and gentlemen, we've reached cruising altitude and will be turning down the cabin lights. This is for your comfort and to enhance the appearance of your flight attendants."

                  ----o0o---

On landing, the stewardess said, "Please be sure to take all of your belongings.. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have."

                  ----o0o---

"There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out of this airplane."

                  ---o0o---

"Thank you for flying Kulula. We hope you enjoyed giving us the business as much as we enjoyed taking you for a ride."

                  ---o0o---

As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Durban Airport , a lone  voice came over the loudspeaker: "Whoa, big fella. WHOA!" 

                ---o0o---

After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in the Karoo , a flight attendant on a flight announced, "Please take care when opening the overhead compartments because, after a landing like that, sure as hell everything has shifted."

                  ---o0o---

>From a Kulula employee: " Welcome aboard Kulula 271 to Port Elizabeth . To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and pull tight. It works just like every other seat belt; and, if you don't know how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public unsupervised."

                  ---o0o---

"In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your face. If you have a small child travelling with you, secure your mask before assisting with theirs. If you are travelling with more than one small child, pick your favourite."

                  ---o0o---

Weather at our destination is 50 degrees with some broken clouds, but we'll try to have them fixed before we arrive. Thank you, and remember, nobody loves you, or your money, more than Kulula Airlines."

                  ----o0o---

"Your seat cushions can be used for flotation and in the event of an  emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments."

                  ---o0o---

"As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings.    Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses.."

                  ---o0o---

And from the pilot during his welcome message: "Kulula Airlines is pleased to announce that we have some of the best flight attendants in the industry. Unfortunately, none of them are on this flight!"

                  ---o0o---

Heard on Kulula 255 just after a very hard landing in Cape Town : The  flight attendant came on the intercom and said, "That was quite a bump and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault, it was the asphalt."

                  ---o0o---

Overheard on a Kulula flight into Cape Town , on a particularly windy and bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain really had to fight it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to The Mother City. Please remain in your seats with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our airplane to the gate!"

                  ---o0o---

Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing:

"We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal."

                  ---o0o---

An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying our airline. He said that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment.

Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking with a cane. She said, "Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?"

"Why, no Ma'am," said the pilot. "What is it?" The little old lady said,

"Did we land, or were we shot down?"

                  ---o0o---

After a real crusher of a landing in Johannesburg , the attendant came on with, "Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Captain Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we will open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal.."

                  ---o0o---

Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: "We'd like to thank you folks for flying with us today.. And, the next time you get the insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal tube, we hope you'll think of Kulula Airways."

                  ---o0o---

Heard on a Kulula flight. "Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke, the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing.. If you can light 'em, you can smoke 'em."

                  ---o0o---

A plane was taking off from Durban Airport . After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking.  Welcome to Flight Number 293, non-stop from Durban to Cape Town , The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful flight.. Now sit back and relax.. OH, MY GOODNESS!" Silence followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier.  While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!" A  passenger then yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!"


----------



## intinst

The sandwich as an art form:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Painting On Water, who knew that something like this was even possible?


----------



## intinst

Jailbreak!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

The panda reminds me of myself.  I would be so tired after wiggling out, I'd just lay there eating pbj sandwiches. LOL.


----------



## intinst

I'll miss summer


----------



## intinst

Plane Propeller Recorded With Cell Phone


----------



## sjc

HHHmmmmm....Real or Fake? 
(Intinst thinks immediately; real or fake...meaning silicone or flesh...rushes to check out the link...) Loon; I have your back my friend...lol.
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_sp3575


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> HHHmmmmm....Real or Fake?
> (Intinst thinks immediately; real or fake...meaning silicone or flesh...rushes to check out the link...) Loon; I have your back my friend...lol.
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ynews/ynews_sp3575


I saw this story earlier, I'm thinking fake, just because it doesn't look lie he is in a position to be holding that much weight and size of fish. However, I did once catch a 4 pound goldfish in Kansas. Loonlover can back me on this one, she saw it.


----------



## intinst

With Fall in the air and a bad economy you have to be romantic while saving some cash.


----------



## intinst




----------



## sjc

So cool.  Sure; I can do that.  I'd have to rake up 40 bags of leaves...and maybe I'd get one half right.

Really cooooool!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Truth in advertising?


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Love that Geoffrey:  Just sent it to a bunch of people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Can we add that to the Forum Decorum?


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree Betsy:  seems like it should be posted somewhere much more prominently than on page 518 of a thread that's 519 pages long. . .and growing!


----------



## intinst

More what the Storm Troopers do when they are not out fighting the Rebels.


----------



## intinst

]


----------



## intinst




----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> Kulula is an Airline with head office situated in Johannesburg . Kulula airline attendants make an effort to make the in-flight "safety lecture" and announcements a bit more entertaining. Here are some real examples that have been heard or reported:
> On a Kulula flight, (there is no assigned seating, you just sit where you want) passengers were apparently having a hard time choosing, when a flight attendant announced, "People, people we're not picking out furniture here, find a seat and get in it!"
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> On another flight with a very "senior" flight attendant crew, the pilot said, "Ladies and gentlemen, we've reached cruising altitude and will be turning down the cabin lights. This is for your comfort and to enhance the appearance of your flight attendants."
> 
> ----o0o---
> 
> On landing, the stewardess said, "Please be sure to take all of your belongings.. If you're going to leave anything, please make sure it's something we'd like to have."
> 
> ----o0o---
> 
> "There may be 50 ways to leave your lover, but there are only 4 ways out of this airplane."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> "Thank you for flying Kulula. We hope you enjoyed giving us the business as much as we enjoyed taking you for a ride."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> As the plane landed and was coming to a stop at Durban Airport , a lone voice came over the loudspeaker: "Whoa, big fella. WHOA!"
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> After a particularly rough landing during thunderstorms in the Karoo , a flight attendant on a flight announced, "Please take care when opening the overhead compartments because, after a landing like that, sure as hell everything has shifted."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> >From a Kulula employee: " Welcome aboard Kulula 271 to Port Elizabeth . To operate your seat belt, insert the metal tab into the buckle, and pull tight. It works just like every other seat belt; and, if you don't know how to operate one, you probably shouldn't be out in public unsupervised."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> "In the event of a sudden loss of cabin pressure, masks will descend from the ceiling. Stop screaming, grab the mask, and pull it over your face. If you have a small child travelling with you, secure your mask before assisting with theirs. If you are travelling with more than one small child, pick your favourite."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Weather at our destination is 50 degrees with some broken clouds, but we'll try to have them fixed before we arrive. Thank you, and remember, nobody loves you, or your money, more than Kulula Airlines."
> 
> ----o0o---
> 
> "Your seat cushions can be used for flotation and in the event of an emergency water landing, please paddle to shore and take them with our compliments."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> "As you exit the plane, make sure to gather all of your belongings. Anything left behind will be distributed evenly among the flight attendants. Please do not leave children or spouses.."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> And from the pilot during his welcome message: "Kulula Airlines is pleased to announce that we have some of the best flight attendants in the industry. Unfortunately, none of them are on this flight!"
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Heard on Kulula 255 just after a very hard landing in Cape Town : The flight attendant came on the intercom and said, "That was quite a bump and I know what y'all are thinking. I'm here to tell you it wasn't the airline's fault, it wasn't the pilot's fault, it wasn't the flight attendant's fault, it was the asphalt."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Overheard on a Kulula flight into Cape Town , on a particularly windy and bumpy day: During the final approach, the Captain really had to fight it. After an extremely hard landing, the Flight Attendant said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, welcome to The Mother City. Please remain in your seats with your seat belts fastened while the Captain taxis what's left of our airplane to the gate!"
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Another flight attendant's comment on a less than perfect landing:
> 
> "We ask you to please remain seated as Captain Kangaroo bounces us to the terminal."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> An airline pilot wrote that on this particular flight he had hammered his ship into the runway really hard. The airline had a policy which required the first officer to stand at the door while the passengers exited, smile, and give them a "Thanks for flying our airline. He said that, in light of his bad landing, he had a hard time looking the passengers in the eye, thinking that someone would have a smart comment.
> 
> Finally everyone had gotten off except for a little old lady walking with a cane. She said, "Sir, do you mind if I ask you a question?"
> 
> "Why, no Ma'am," said the pilot. "What is it?" The little old lady said,
> 
> "Did we land, or were we shot down?"
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> After a real crusher of a landing in Johannesburg , the attendant came on with, "Ladies and Gentlemen, please remain in your seats until Captain Crash and the Crew have brought the aircraft to a screeching halt against the gate. And, once the tire smoke has cleared and the warning bells are silenced, we will open the door and you can pick your way through the wreckage to the terminal.."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Part of a flight attendant's arrival announcement: "We'd like to thank you folks for flying with us today.. And, the next time you get the insane urge to go blasting through the skies in a pressurized metal tube, we hope you'll think of Kulula Airways."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> Heard on a Kulula flight. "Ladies and gentlemen, if you wish to smoke, the smoking section on this airplane is on the wing.. If you can light 'em, you can smoke 'em."
> 
> ---o0o---
> 
> A plane was taking off from Durban Airport . After it reached a comfortable cruising altitude, the captain made an announcement over the intercom, "Ladies and gentlemen, this is your captain speaking. Welcome to Flight Number 293, non-stop from Durban to Cape Town , The weather ahead is good and, therefore, we should have a smooth and uneventful flight.. Now sit back and relax.. OH, MY GOODNESS!" Silence followed, and after a few minutes, the captain came back on the intercom and said, "Ladies and Gentlemen, I am so sorry if I scared you earlier. While I was talking to you, the flight attendant accidentally spilled a cup of hot coffee in my lap. You should see the front of my pants!" A passenger then yelled, "That's nothing. You should see the back of mine!"


I missed this when you posted it, Scarlet. Having an extremely warped sense of humor myself, I find this to be great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cindy416

Loonlover, I'm beginning to think that Intinst has a bit too much time on his hands, judging by his latest "Star Wars" posts.


----------



## intinst




----------



## loonlover

Cindy416 said:


> Loonlover, I'm beginning to think that Intinst has a bit too much time on his hands, judging by his latest "Star Wars" posts.


I'm going to have to figure out how to get him away from the computer and start doing some housework or something. With the 10 hour shifts he is working, tho, I'm asleep when he gets home and wouldn't want him making noise then. By the time he gets up, he doesn't have enough time to get much done except at the computer before it is time to get ready for work. And maybe a lack of time is why all we get are these "Star Wars" posts. Sometimes, I just don't have the control I wish I had.


----------



## Cindy416

loonlover said:


> I'm going to have to figure out how to get him away from the computer and start doing some housework or something. With the 10 hour shifts he is working, tho, I'm asleep when he gets home and wouldn't want him making noise then. By the time he gets up, he doesn't have enough time to get much done except at the computer before it is time to get ready for work. And maybe a lack of time is why all we get are these "Star Wars" posts. Sometimes, I just don't have the control I wish I had.


Do we ever have the control that we wish we had over our husbands? I've been married for 36 years, and I'm not even close to having him under control.  Intinst has a knack for posting things that I thoroughly enjoy, so I'm glad he's out there scouring the Internet for great photos, jokes, and videos. (I save quite a few of the photos that he posts and then I use them as photos for jigsaw puzzles on my iPad.)


----------



## intinst

The Great Ikea Kitty Experiment
A look behind the experiment of IKEA UK`s release of 100 house cats into its Wembley store in the UK.


----------



## intinst

Question For All the Ladies: Yay Or Nay? 
Ladies, if this question was presented to you this way, would it be a deal breaker or deal maker?


----------



## intinst

The Money Tree Social Experiment
Almost what you might expect, with a difference...


----------



## intinst

Helium And Bubble Gum Experiment


----------



## intinst

Black Labrador Loves the Swing


----------



## intinst

Save the bragging and posturing till after the play is whistled dead


----------



## intinst

And You Thought Nerf Guns Weren't Cool
Nerf Guns just went from kinda cool to AWESOME. 
How? Oh, just a little bit of heat sensing & motion tracking.


----------



## intinst

The Empathic Civilization. A real thought-provoker about the human race.


----------



## intinst

Guess it's OK somewhere else?


----------



## intinst

Big Sigh


----------



## intinst

I guess it's 11 miles to the middle of nowhere?


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere are signs 
clogging up the scenery, breaking my mind...


----------



## intinst

Well, to me that seems like a name...


----------



## intinst

Different "service animal." If it had a saddle with a horn, 
she could hook her purse over it.


----------



## intinst

Lotta energy there behind him


----------



## intinst

Nuh uh, no way, no how.


----------



## Cindy416

I swear, Intinst, you crack me up! I don't know where or how you find the things that you post here, but you always manage to make my day brighter. Thanks!


----------



## intinst

Purtty!


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> I swear, Intinst, you crack me up! I don't know where or how you find the things that you post here, but you always manage to make my day brighter. Thanks!


 My only wish is to serve.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> My only wish is to serve.


Well, you do a darned good job at it!


----------



## intinst

Hey, scarlet, here's your chocolate bar!
http://tinyurl.com/24d3oma


----------



## intinst

No man, it's cool you can have it, just don't hurt me.


----------



## intinst

Things are done a little different in some places


----------



## intinst

It's Party Time!


----------



## intinst

Just pick a side! Just one!


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now? Good.


----------



## intinst

Harold had always been told he was too short for 
competitive sports, but he never quit trying.


----------



## intinst

There he is!


----------



## intinst

Why does the old Safari's song keep running through my head?


----------



## intinst

Did the police bust a drug dealin' farmer?


----------



## intinst

Necessity may be the mother of invention, 
but this looks more like a death wish!


----------



## intinst

More sandwich as art form:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks like a vehicle from a "Mad Max" movie


----------



## intinst

I know it has been posted before, but you can't have too 
many Star Wars behind the scenes pictures, can you?


----------



## intinst

Uhmmm ?


----------



## intinst

Porky was a bad pig


----------



## intinst

Sure had a high tide last night


----------



## intinst

Those Ewoks sure get around


----------



## intinst

40 years ago today one of my favorite albums ,"Cosmos Factory" 
by a favorite band,""Creedence Clearwater Revival" was released. 
"Born On the Bayou" is a cut from that album.


----------



## intinst

Who knew a dog could and would do the splits?


----------



## sjc

13,002...Yahoo!!  Couldn't have done it without you!!


----------



## intinst

Raptor Rainbow


----------



## intinst

I don't want to have to mow my sofa


----------



## intinst

Subtle, real subtle


----------



## intinst

Which supervillain is our fearless web crawler waiting for this time?


----------



## intinst

Really, Yah think?


----------



## intinst

Oh, look! Just another video of a guy skateboarding through a parking lot, right? Boring! But wait... watch what happens right after the aforementioned skateboarder jumps the curb. Hint: it has nothing to do with skateboarding and is decidedly lunar.


----------



## intinst

I not haz a tired, I are a rolly polly


----------



## intinst

Docking A Ship And Failing Spectacularly At It


----------



## intinst

Answer for the energy crisis: not a good one, but an answer.


----------



## intinst

Gotta Dance!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but I think I'll pass, er, I'm watching my weight.


----------



## intinst

Lost my participation at "Grease 3 Pigs"


----------



## intinst

Iz eatin' my brefus, why?


----------



## intinst

A woman not to be triffled with.


----------



## intinst

A sneaky Bunny takes NX10 from a boy and runs away to the land of illusion.


----------



## intinst

Halp! It eated me!


----------



## intinst

How appropriate


----------



## intinst

Giddyup!


----------



## intinst

Now that I have your attention...


----------



## intinst

Keep going till it sounds expensive. OK, stop right there.


----------



## intinst

Cute girl, ad


----------



## intinst

Through the tire? Why didn't you tell me that in the first place?


----------



## intinst

Just...Keep... Flappin'!


----------



## intinst

Now this looks like a whole passel of trouble.


----------



## intinst

Star-NASA?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a Karate school!


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hi!


----------



## intinst

Spish ! Splash!


----------



## intinst

Special Delivery?


----------



## intinst

Dang I hope I locked the doors!


----------



## intinst

Sweet!


----------



## intinst

What to do with broken skate boards


----------



## intinst

I'm sure there is an explanation for this, but I can't think of one.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a real kick


Spoiler



ass


 sound system


----------



## intinst

Tight fit


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Star-NASA?


But Chekov with an AMERICAN flag on his suit? Sorry, he'd have the hammer and sickle.


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## intinst

Just really wanted some hot wings


----------



## intinst

Going towards the light


----------



## intinst

A dog and cat thing?


----------



## intinst

Some posters are just more motivational than others
(click pic for full sized)


----------



## intinst

Never give up!


----------



## intinst

This, my friends, is a truck driver.


----------



## intinst

My Gosh! That' scary! I hope no one was seriously injured.


----------



## intinst

Looking for a new job? Here is one that might interest you. Worker Climbs Up 1,786 Ft Tower. And now you know what it`s like to climb those fantastical heights.


----------



## intinst

Baby Monkey On A Pig: The Song & Video


----------



## intinst

Good to know


----------



## intinst

Or, you could just read on your Kindle.


----------



## intinst

Don't stand too close, looks hungry


----------



## intinst

The truth behind those "presents" your cat leaves you.


----------



## intinst

Wow, racing stripes


----------



## intinst

Owner really loves his dog


----------



## intinst

There's rush hour and then there's rush hour.


----------



## intinst

Gotta have your priorities


----------



## intinst

No, I don't consider this taking unfair advantage of free wireless, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Looks like they need a Snickers bar


----------



## intinst

A very dedicated Star Wars fan


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Livin' on the edge


----------



## intinst

I see you


----------



## intinst

Sure hope he makes it!


----------



## intinst

How about a nice cupakitten?


----------



## intinst

Long way up


----------



## intinst

But Baby, it's c-c-c-cold outside!


----------



## intinst

Different shopping bag


----------



## intinst

Gotta little warm there


----------



## intinst

Why yess, I would like a taste of that ice cream.


----------



## intinst

Sure seems like it


----------



## intinst

Hey, it's Captain America!


----------



## intinst

OK, he's flexible. But why would... ?


----------



## intinst

Hang On!


----------



## intinst

I think she's got some "splainin" to do.


----------



## intinst

Where Tarzan got the idea


----------



## intinst

I could have told hem the ladder wouldn't help


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, it's color coordinated.


----------



## intinst

Arnold looks impressed


----------



## intinst

Awwww!


----------



## intinst

Quite a picture


----------



## intinst

Quick now, which is the real dog?


----------



## intinst

I think I can, I think I can, I...


----------



## intinst

From a play ground to a water park in one rain.


----------



## intinst

Darth Vader's desk?


----------



## intinst

What began as another exhilarating manta ray night dive off Kailua-Kona, Hawaii on an August evening in 2010, quickly turned into the theft of the century. Cameraman Travis Matteson was capturing footage for the scuba diving travel television show "Into the Drink" aboard the Kona Aggressor II. Suddenly, one of the manta's giant wings hooked his light system, and darted off with the nearly $10,000 worth of photo gear. Underwater videographer Johnny Reidt caught the entire theft on camera, and the manta, carrying the stolen photo rig, captured some amazing footage of the nighttime reef. Remarkably, the camera rig was found completely intact after an eight-minute run by the manta, just yards from the dive boat. Case closed.


----------



## intinst

What the world will soon be coming to:


----------



## intinst

Awesome art being created with spray paint and magazine pages (and a pot lid) in one minute.


----------



## intinst

The most impressive Ukrainian whatever this is you'll ever watch:


----------



## intinst

Meet the World's Most Efficient Packer

Meet Tommy. Tommy knows how to pack a bag! And in case you didn't believe me (or him), watch this video of him packing a load of clothes into a 22" REI Stratocruiser carry-on backpack/suitcase, using his mom's foolproof method.


----------



## intinst

Gymkhana THREE, Part 2; Ultimate Playground; l'Autodrome, France
Shot just south of Paris, France in Linas at l'Autodrome de Linas --Montlhéry, this 1.58 mile oval track, built in 1924, features banks as steep as 51 degrees, which is more than double the standard incline of most NASCAR ovals. Chosen by Ken for this specific reason, the ramp-like banking proved to be a unique and exciting challenge. The driving physics for the stunts performed were totally unknown until Ken attempted the maneuvers during filming.


----------



## intinst

Weird tat


----------



## intinst

I hope he made it.


----------



## intinst

Why do I feel like someone is watching me?


----------



## intinst

I want a picture with my new best friend


----------



## intinst

Don't try anything, Bub. I've got my eye on you.


----------



## intinst

Green?


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and drive off now. Got Ya! I didn't say Simon Says!


----------



## intinst

Anyone interested in a nice new slipper?


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

How high did that sign say the bridge was?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Where your computer goes to die. A Bobcat scoops up a load of "e-waste" before it is put into the shredder at an electronics recycler.


----------



## intinst

Got her game face on.


----------



## intinst

Knows what he wants


----------



## intinst

For that down home look in the bath


----------



## intinst

What do you mean it's unsafe?


----------



## intinst

There I was, taking a shower while eating cookies with my 
Kalashnikov near by when I heard a noise...
Sounds like a good opening for a book, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Spray On Clothing. The things guys will go through to spray stuff on a naked woman.


----------



## intinst

Get that thing away from me!


----------



## intinst

You'd look funny with a toothbrush stuck in your forehead, too


----------



## intinst

Well, how do you get a drink?


----------



## intinst

Wild picture


----------



## intinst

Really into soccer


----------



## intinst

Just doesn't look right


----------



## intinst

Somebody must be having a hard time falling to sleep...


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

That's some clear water


----------



## intinst

OK. I'll ask the question. Why?


----------



## intinst

Lucky dog.


----------



## intinst

Somethings are just not right.


----------



## intinst

Bonjour


----------



## intinst

They always blame it on the dog...


----------



## intinst

True all over the country


----------



## intinst

Walrus Does Sit-ups to Rocky Theme


----------



## intinst

Timelapse Montage
by Mike Flores
with Hans Zimmer's "Dream is collapsing"-from Inception's soundtrack


----------



## HappyGuy

intinst said:


> I could have told him the ladder wouldn't help


Maybe not, but it was nice of the lady to hold the ladder up anyway! :>)


----------



## intinst

The coolest LEGO vending machine you will see today


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> The coolest LEGO vending machine you will see today


Have to say that my son did a bang up job with one when he was about 8. He built it so it would dispense one piece of his Halloween candy at a time (to hide it from his sister). We still talk about it today. He had no prototype or anything; just built it from his head. It was pretty neat. He even made the dispensing door adjustable to the size of the next piece of candy. I was proud.


----------



## intinst

If you lose you lose and if you win, you lose.


----------



## intinst

The boa is a nice touch, but I'm not sure about the glasses.


----------



## intinst

Jeep Lowrider


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like a mechanic's dream? 
(A nightmare is still a dream, right?)


----------



## intinst

A new theory


----------



## intinst

Other countries sure have different ads, says this Arkansan


----------



## intinst

Give me a break;
Give me a break;
Break me off a piece of that Kit Kat bar!


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> The coolest LEGO vending machine you will see today


that is the coolest thing I have seen all week! that is wickedly awesome.
That would have been the one I made, my brother would have made his color coordinated!


----------



## intinst

Anybody remember where I parked my motorcycle?
It's the red Ducati.


----------



## intinst

Ugly, Ugly boots


----------



## intinst

Those boots made me sad


----------



## intinst

Spiney crab


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one way...


----------



## intinst

Unusual Trees


----------



## intinst

Indian pole dancing is much different from American


----------



## intinst

Waterway is kinda busy today


----------



## intinst

What are YOU doing for Halloween?
An R2D2 robot that is big enough for a full size person to fit in. 
Equipped with sounds, internal fans, LEDs, motors and rotating dome. 
Made out of a plastic barrel.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, that's one way...


----------



## intinst

Your daily video of 'awww'


----------



## intinst

Cookie Monster, dressed as Issac Hayes, 
riffing of the theme from Shaft, and eating 
the set. In Dutch. Your move.


----------



## intinst

Hot air balloon frenzy


----------



## intinst

OK you caught him, now what?


----------



## intinst

Don't judge us...


----------



## intinst

Can to reach it!


----------



## intinst

Yikes!


----------



## intinst

Caught a big one!


----------



## intinst

Oh really? The star?


----------



## intinst

Supposed to be a front move through today.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, not right now, I'm busy.


----------



## intinst

I can't help it, I'm just not into penguins.


----------



## intinst

Interesting backdrop


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Supposed to be a front move through today.


I sure hope this photo has been Photoshopped!


----------



## intinst

That wasn't flying. That was... falling with style. (


Spoiler



Empty your bladder


 and then watch the first seven seconds)


----------



## vwkitten

intinst said:


> That wasn't flying. That was... falling with style. (
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Empty your bladder
> 
> 
> and then watch the first seven seconds)


That's sick... awesome but sick.


----------



## intinst

Balloon frenzy


----------



## intinst

Self serve fish


----------



## intinst

WHAT kind of schools do they have in South Bend?


----------



## intinst

Takes some skill to tear down a silo this way


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it


----------



## intinst

Cave Water


----------



## intinst

Scenic walkway


----------



## intinst

Nice effect


----------



## intinst

Don't SEE a kitchen sink, but it may be on there!


----------



## intinst

What's the name for that piece of armor on the front of her torso?


----------



## intinst

Mmmm!


----------



## intinst

Welcome back!


----------



## intinst

A little trouble there


----------



## intinst

I never thought of hot cocoa as being so dramatic


----------



## intinst

The Bit-52`s World`s Best Parts Band. Another sign the robots are taking over.


----------



## intinst

Transformer Costume In Blink Of An Eye. It`s a car, then it`s a dancing guy. Awesome Halloween costume idea.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I never thought of hot cocoa as being so dramatic


Of course it's dramatic. It's Godiva.


----------



## intinst

Just odd looking, that's all you can say


----------



## intinst

Death from above


----------



## intinst

That's a big ray


----------



## intinst

Porpi? Porpoises? Dolphins?


----------



## intinst

I need to quit complaining about my age, health and what I can't do.


----------



## intinst

Well, this is the restroom...


----------



## intinst

Nice shot


----------



## intinst

Who you lookin' at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

Nice silhouette


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Fish or bird?


----------



## intinst

The cutest video of a baby elephant playing the harmonica and dancing you'll see all day


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Did someone say "crab dinner?"


----------



## intinst

Looks pretty hot


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

Planet (Venus?) crossing the sun


----------



## intinst

Wings? What wings?


----------



## intinst

OK, yes it works like that, but I still think you are missing the idea.


----------



## intinst

Wow, doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## Geoffrey

Jean-Luc Knows Best


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

Flying with the fastest birds on the planet: Peregrine Falcon & Gos Hawk - Animal Camera - BBC 
Amazing footage from a birds eye view.


----------



## intinst

Hot air balloon launch is time-lapse.


----------



## intinst

We No Speak Americano ft. Cleary & Harding
Performed and choreographed by Suzanne Cleary & Peter Harding


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Now I've seen everything....


----------



## intinst

New use for an old image


----------



## intinst

Like the "halo"


----------



## intinst

Perfect reflection


----------



## intinst

I'm so dirty I'm ashamed


----------



## intinst

Silvery Hunter


----------



## intinst

Big fella (or gal)


----------



## intinst

Where we are headed with voice recognition. (some bad language)


----------



## 13893

well-produced geeks in a bad romance...


----------



## intinst

Worthy of a picture or two


----------



## intinst

Let me show you how it is really done!


----------



## intinst

Weasels sweeping?


----------



## intinst

I just like their hot wings.


----------



## intinst

Now that, my friends, is a tree house!


----------



## intinst

Wait till he grows up, then you won't be saying Awwwwww!


----------



## intinst

[I said no onions!


----------



## intinst

The earrings are too much, right?


----------



## intinst

I hope someone hacked into the printer!


----------



## intinst

I don't think I could stand there


----------



## intinst

I think they make me look more sophisticated.


----------



## intinst

Quite different


----------



## intinst

And Now, a Sleepy Baby Bunny


----------



## intinst

This Dog Is Very Confused by an Escalator


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ewww....Anchovy and lobster pizza!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I haven't had breakfast. Yuck!! Those anchovies look like butterfly earthworms.  Reminds me of high school biology class.


----------



## Cochise

I Give you one of the world's most evil creatures... The Vampire Moth










(no I'm not kidding)

COUNT MOTHULA! (Mwah ha ha!)


----------



## intinst

I've had days like this.


----------



## intinst

Really likes bicycles?


----------



## intinst

An easy to carry laptop. A magnifying glass to read it and a toothpick to use for the keyboard and you are all set!


----------



## intinst

A tribute to X-files?


----------



## intinst

REALLY likes PBR.


----------



## intinst

In a hurry


----------



## intinst

a different perspective on your job


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, stick your hand over here!


----------



## intinst

Do Not Want!


----------



## intinst

Nice illusion


----------



## intinst

Eye of the storm


----------



## intinst

Oh No!


----------



## intinst

Get the rabbit! Get the rabbit! Get the rabbit!


----------



## intinst

Getting ready for a big tennis match


----------



## Cochise

intinst said:


> a different perspective on your job


That picture could only be more scary if they were trying to remove a rabid squirrel.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I neede a little more freedom.


----------



## intinst

Cochise said:


> That picture could only be more scary if they were trying to remove a rabid squirrel.


Don't forget about the third person who had to be even higher to take the picture!


----------



## intinst

In case you missed it the first time:


intinst said:


> Looking for a new job? Here is one that might interest you. Worker Climbs Up 1,786 Ft Tower. And now you know what it`s like to climb those fantastical heights.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

These look like sea creatures at first glance, but they're not...


----------



## intinst

Different "infinity" pool


----------



## intinst

Personally, I think I will just buy a regular ticket.


----------



## intinst

Rough water


----------



## intinst

Took a while and a lot of yellow hats


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a bigger bird feeder!


----------



## intinst

OK, I think that's got it.
"I hope so, I'm late getting back to the Death Star!"


----------



## intinst

Don'r know what happened but it looks interesting


----------



## intinst

Things people will do to find a parking place in the big cities!


----------



## intinst

Might be a little deeper than they thought


----------



## intinst

Pretty


----------



## 13893




----------



## intinst

The pin-up girls made famous during WWII are still quality pieces of art. Of course their have been updates since the 40′s.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Having an off day? May I recommend a dose of Danny Kaye and Louis Armstrong doing "When The Saints Go Marching In"?


----------



## intinst

I don't always watch internet videos of 100 French hunting dogs eating lunch. But when I do, I watch this You Tube videos of 100 French hunting dogs eating lunch.


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good, was that sidewalk made of green kyptonite?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll pass on the fountain


----------



## intinst

Lego is a marvelous thing


----------



## intinst

Don't need a fishing rod, need a net!


----------



## intinst

And it's multi-purpose!


----------



## intinst

If that's not shopped, he's in for a wild ride!


----------



## intinst

Anybody want to go swimming?


----------



## intinst

SpiderMan vs. Venom, the next generation!


----------



## intinst

Belly Buster!


----------



## intinst

Gorgeous!


----------



## intinst

Antique store?


----------



## intinst

Meet The HRP-4 Robot, Nicknamed ``Slim Athlete`` . Will you welcome your robot overlords or resist to the death?


----------



## intinst

Too much time on his hands


----------



## intinst

September by Earth Wind and Fire covered by Pomplamoose


----------



## intinst

Attention Test. Can you keep track of the number of basketball passes? Bet you can`t.


----------



## intinst

One of the problems with directed advertising:


----------



## intinst

Flight Attendants Do Katy Perry & Lady Gaga. These Cebu Pacific flight attendants decided to forgo the boring flight safety routine and set it to Katy Perry and Gaga


----------



## intinst

In response to the earlier robot post:


----------



## intinst

Alright, alright! I'll do it!


----------



## intinst

At least the way we travel


----------



## intinst

Ah the good old days...


----------



## intinst

What kind of shop is it?


----------



## intinst

Well, that about covers it


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Ah the good old days...


You're not kidding. ALTHOUGH, our idea of playing was outside until the streetlights came on. YOU KNOW: Good old fresh air!! Kick the can, tag, baseball, chase...ride bikes, build forts. NOT LIKE TODAY: In the house (I'm bored) stuck to the boob tube, computer, or videos.


----------



## intinst

Well ladies (and some lads) does this describe you?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well ladies (and some lads) does this describe you?


*Raises hand.*


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> You're not kidding. ALTHOUGH, our idea of playing was outside until the streetlights came on. YOU KNOW: Good old fresh air!! Kick the can, tag, baseball, chase...ride bikes, build forts. NOT LIKE TODAY: In the house (I'm bored) stuck to the boob tube, computer, or videos.


I do not remember ever being bored as a child. We played outside every day, except maybe during all day rains. Snow, wind, cold, heat, nothing stopped us, we just changed the game.


----------



## intinst

Now we are all in for it


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't look that upset to be getting that ticket.


----------



## intinst

Yes it's my fish. You dropped, I "caught" it. Mine!


----------



## intinst

At least it is possible for some...


----------



## intinst

International House of Pancakes (sausage and bacon)


----------



## intinst

Ive seen children in back packs on the trail but...


----------



## intinst

Sure, blame it on the father.


----------



## intinst

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubblles, pretty bubbles in the air.


----------



## intinst

A lot going on in this picture


----------



## intinst

You will never be as awesome as this guy.


----------



## Geoffrey

intinst said:


> Well ladies (and some lads) does this describe you?


Can I have love and chocolate .... or does that just sound nasty?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Attention Test. Can you keep track of the number of basketball passes? Bet you can`t.


I underestimated the passes, but I DID


Spoiler



see the gorilla


. the book is available for kindle, but it's 15 dollars....


intinst said:


> A lot going on in this picture


This looks like a David or David picture.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't this look like fun? I wonder how they clean up the area after the motion sickness?


----------



## intinst

Geoffrey said:


> Can I have love and chocolate .... or does that just sound nasty?


I don't know about nasty, but it could be messy.


----------



## intinst

Why airlines are careful about the electronics the passengers have onboard?


----------



## intinst

I recognize her!


----------



## intinst

Good thing that tree was there


----------



## intinst

They all think they are lap dogs


----------



## intinst

Most are afraid of picking up hitchhikers these days


----------



## intinst

Making faces


----------



## intinst

The coolest doggie video you'll see today


----------



## intinst

_Workin' at the Cow wash..._


----------



## intinst

*A LEGAL QUESTION...*

























*Is this statuetory rape?

Or is it just a moosedemeanor?

Stop laughing! This is serious!*


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> *A LEGAL QUESTION...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is this statuetory rape?
> 
> Or is it just a moosedemeanor?
> 
> Stop laughing! This is serious!*


Now that is just too funny.


----------



## intinst

Miz Rabbit, I presume.


----------



## intinst

Roooooom


----------



## intinst

The New Solar Telescope at the Big Bear Solar Observatory captures the most detailed image of a sunspot in a photo released on September 1, 2010. The image was taken on July 2, 2010 under the direction of New Jersey Institute of Technology (NJIT) professor Philip R. Goode at BBSO in Big Bear, California. For perspective, the Earth is slightly smaller than the whole sunspot including the dark umbra and the daisy petal-like penumbra. UPI/Big Bear Solar Observatory


----------



## intinst

Don't see a sign like this often:


----------



## intinst

If there ever was a place for a "Watch Your Step!" sign, this is it!


----------



## intinst

Now that I have your attention...


----------



## intinst

The new hair styles are so complicated...


----------



## intinst

Sea Horse ready for Halloween. (Leafy Sea Dragon)


----------



## intinst

Big ship


----------



## intinst

In case you're wondering, it's dinner time!


----------



## intinst

I've heard of playing by ear, but tooth?


----------



## intinst

Bet not many use it for space


----------



## intinst

Is that what happened?


----------



## intinst

David Mitchell Writes - Dear America...


----------



## intinst

In honor of Groucho Marx's 120th birthday, the mirror sequence from Duck Soup


----------



## intinst

This dog was getting impatient with the kid not letting go, so he decided to move things along. Awesome aftermath with the dog still going after the rope and the kid turning out to be a real sport.


----------



## intinst

Got an extra $21.000 laying around? I know what your kids want for Christmas:


----------



## intinst

OK, I don't want to meet one of these. This is where they got the idea for ''Alien.''


----------



## intinst

What`s Better Than 1 Bunny In A Cup? Two, naturally.


----------



## intinst

In honor of Larry Fine's birthday, here is one of the greatest Three Stooges scenes. (Sorry, Ladies)


----------



## intinst

Not as scary as the one from the movie, but pretty impressive, still.


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Hope that's just water!


----------



## intinst

This looks confusing


----------



## intinst

Amphibian?


----------



## intinst

It would be the busiest exit in this area if these signs were posted. (and followed)


----------



## intinst

Seems a bit unfair, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Best Motivational Video? ``Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly.`` ~RFK


----------



## intinst

There's Gonna Be A Nerd Showdown At The Mall


----------



## intinst

The rear of an F-22 raptor leaves a confused vapor trail behind it as it turns in front of the crowd at Miramar.


----------



## intinst

Looking for a new pair of shoes? How about these styles?


----------



## intinst

or these:


----------



## intinst

And finally, these:


----------



## intinst

Nice art, but may cause trouble


----------



## intinst

Plastic surgeon's business card


----------



## intinst

Lot going on in this picture


----------



## intinst

Don't think he wanted to be Sponge Bob.


----------



## intinst

Handful of love (& trouble!)


----------



## intinst

Some police may not need a firearm.


----------



## intinst

And possibly snakes...


----------



## intinst

Just twenty two years ago.


----------



## intinst

I don't want to be in the area while the "stone" is swinging, let alone missing.


----------



## intinst

No words.


----------



## intinst

The line is not as long as I expected


----------



## intinst

Me and my buddy think it's time to come in and eat!


----------



## intinst

Why are Americans overweight?


----------



## intinst

We have a company that makes these windmill blades here in AR, so we see these a lot. 
(not quite this long a truck, though)


----------



## intinst

Post-it! notes and plastic wrap, too! What friends!


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Giddyup


----------



## intinst

More Pepsi lovers than Coke in that Building.


----------



## intinst

Want to go for a swim?


----------



## intinst

YeeHa!


----------



## intinst

He looks hungry


----------



## intinst

Tightly packed school of fish


----------



## intinst

Bruce Lee Playing Ping Pong With Nunchucks. Yes, you read that right
The man was scary bad.


----------



## intinst

Simon`s curious cat cat gets into another prickly situation.


----------



## intinst

Never travel Without Your Octopus


----------



## intinst

Hey, you in the Porsche, move over and let that old VW bus through!
It's a 1962 VW bus with a 520hp Porsche 993 twin-turbo drivetrain under it. LOL


----------



## intinst

different


----------



## intinst

Poor scooter


----------



## intinst

Stay dry however you can


----------



## intinst

Nice costume, don't try crossing the street by yourself.


----------



## intinst

Don't know whow they managed this, but it looks scary.


----------



## intinst

OK, my eyes are closed, where's my surprise?


----------



## intinst

Two "schools" of thought on which way to go. Schools, get it?


----------



## intinst

Trying to see eye to eye.


----------



## intinst

Scary view


----------



## intinst

I guess they're not made for walking.


----------



## intinst

Even vans are getting ready for Halloween.


----------



## intinst

Nice car, nice tag


----------



## intinst

Every time I see this picture it makes my legs hurt: and she just looks so calm as if nothing special is going on.


----------



## intinst

OK, I know what type of business the sign is for, but why the cow?


----------



## intinst

Some serious air


----------



## intinst

No snorkel? (see, I looked at the rest of the picture  )


----------



## geoffthomas

Yes you did.


----------



## intinst

Getting closer, closer, closer...


----------



## intinst

Bad news for someone


----------



## intinst

The Anti-Beer theft device


----------



## intinst

Scene didn't look that busy in the movie


----------



## intinst

Real life Hypnotoad?


----------



## intinst

Trying to extend the miles between visits to the gas station or just keeping tailgaters back?


----------



## intinst

Gonna need more bread...


----------



## intinst

I call it, _Dog at sunset_


----------



## intinst

Patriotic stock boy


----------



## intinst

High tech beer holder


----------



## telracs

In honor of what would have been his 70th birthday.


----------



## intinst

Superman Gets A Facebook Account.
Superman also finds out why you should never add your mom on your account.


----------



## intinst

Full load


----------



## intinst

Cool explanation of a sonic boom with sweet video of a low flying plane.


----------



## intinst

Even Grover is taking a stab at the Old Spice guy


----------



## intinst

Manta migration


----------



## intinst

Tide's out


----------



## intinst

Likes chips


----------



## intinst

I left my bike parked under the trees, I'll be right back as soon as I find it.


----------



## intinst

A very mooving lamp post decoration.


----------



## intinst

The World`s Tiniest Stop Motion Animation. This clip must have taken weeks to make--nice detail.


----------



## intinst

New Product Alert: Umbilical iPhone Charger
Kill it! Kill it now!


----------



## 13893

baby porcupine:


----------



## intinst

I don't think so.


----------



## intinst

Nice Mailbox!


----------



## intinst

I've wondered about that.


----------



## intinst

Valentine kitten


----------



## intinst

A real food fight


----------



## intinst

I think I'd just carry a sleep mask, it'd be lighter.


----------



## intinst

Hitch hiker?


----------



## intinst

Can't hold his drink


----------



## intinst

Good board skills! (click for larger pic)


----------



## intinst

Movie sound stage or real?


----------



## intinst

Been busy


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Quick, ain't he?


----------



## intinst

Ah Oh!


----------



## intinst

OK, admittedly that looks pretty cool, but a Kindle 
would hold many times that many books.


----------



## intinst

Do you like my new hat?


----------



## intinst

Pretty bridge, if you like that sort of thing


----------



## intinst

I could live down there.


----------



## intinst

Brrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

After that last picture, I had to find something to warm me back up!


----------



## intinst

I guess exercise would have worked as well.


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

More than one way to have power windows!


----------



## intinst

Hi there!


----------



## intinst

Eat your vegetables. eat them!


----------



## intinst

Hey guys, can I play too?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it's just better to say, "I'm a truck driver."


----------



## intinst

You have been warned!


----------



## intinst

Coming out party?


----------



## intinst

I wish the child was wearing a life preserver but yeah, looks pretty good.


----------



## intinst

No clue what's going on here


----------



## intinst

Autograph session; hats books, paper... wait a minute...


----------



## intinst

Recent discovery makes scientists rethink how long the computer has been with us.


----------



## intinst

Aten..chunt Present...


----------



## intinst

Good balancing skills


----------



## intinst

Not sure what this is about, but I am sure plenty of alcohol is involved.


----------



## intinst

The green version of the "General Lee"


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it becomes necessary to move your computer to a new location for whatever reason; installing/adding new hardware or just decided to move it for "easier access", for instance (note easier access in quotation marks).

Whatever your reason is, this handy guide may help you alleviate some of the stress that always arises in such occasions.

Keep in mind that this is a venture only to be undertaken by those who know what they're doing...and masochists.

1. Bone up on your cursing. You will need it later.

2. Pick a *good* spot to locate your computer. Don't be too picky; you will regret having started on this venture soon enough.

3. Disconnect all cables, cords, power sources, umbilical cords and plumbing. Look at the black, gray & white spaghetti mess on the floor and sob. Refer to number 1. While you're at it, it helps to focus on cursing Bill Gates and Steve Jobs for making all this possible.

4. Be sure to dust machine off, since it's been sitting for months in one spot, gathering a dust mound the size of Mt. Rainier. This is especially essential if you have asthma.

5. Now that you've picked a *good* spot, it's time to replace all the cables, cords, etc. Make sure it's in a dark, hard-to-reach location.

6. New computers have color-coded plugs and plugins to make assembly easier. This has no bearing on you since your computer is in a dark, hard-to-reach location and they're all the same color: gray. See number 1.

7. Get a flashlight. Look for new batteries for flashlight you've left in the junk drawer for months. Go to store to buy new flashlight batteries since you don't have any. Rule number 1 is coming in handy now.

8. While inserting various cords and cables, be sure to drop at least one on the floor behind the desk, where it will take a contortionist to retrieve it.

9. Find out that your printer cable is now not long enough to reach the computer (see number 1). Oh well, you didn't use it that much anyway.

10. Once you have all the cables, etc. back in place, turn computer back on.

11. Sit, puzzled why computer isn't working.

12. Plug monitor in.

13. Ponder why keyboard and mouse don't work.

14. Switch keyboard and mouse plugins.

15. Call spouse in to admire your handiwork.

16. Spouse informs you that he/she liked it better where it was, and to move it back.

17. When asked why you're banging your head on the monitor, don't reply. It would only confuse him/her.


----------



## intinst

Some life lessons:

1. Never under any circumstances take a sleeping pill and a laxative on the same night.

2. If you have to identify, in one word, the reason why the human race has not achieved, and never will achieve, its full potential, that word would be "meetings".

3. There is a very fine line between "hobby" and "mental illness".

4. People who want to share their religious veiws with you almost never want you to share yours with them.

5. And when God, who created the entire universe with all of its glories, decides to deliver a message to humanity, He WILL NOT use, as His messenger, a person on cable TV with a bad hairstyle.

6. You should not confuse your career with your life.

7. No matter what happens... somebody will find a way to take it too seriously.

8. When trouble arises & things look bad, there is always one individual who perceives a solution & is willing to take command. Very often, that person is crazy.

9. Nobody cares if you can't dance well. Just get up and dance.

10. A person who is nice to you, but rude to the waiter, is not a nice person.

11. Never lick a steak knife.

12. Take out the fortune before you eat the cookie.

13. "The one thing that unites all human beings, regardless of age, gender, religion, economic status or ethnic background, is that, deep down inside, we ALL believe that we are above average drivers.

14. You should never say anything to a woman that even remotely suggests that you think she's pregnant unless you can see an actual baby emerging from her at that moment.

15. Your REAL friends still love you anyway


----------



## intinst

Awwww!


----------



## intinst

I think this bacon everything is going a little too far.


----------



## intinst

Must have thought it was a Seadoo


----------



## intinst

Owner's good to all his pets


----------



## intinst

Won't win you any friends, but will give you some room to manuver


----------



## intinst

Not very safe


----------



## intinst

Love to watch the Blue Angels!


----------



## intinst

I weep for our society


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera


----------



## intinst

Do not like!


----------



## intinst

"Nuff already


----------



## intinst

Can we help it if we are hard of hearing? 
(at least all the words)


----------



## intinst

Do I?!


----------



## intinst

Will you ever be sorry!


----------



## intinst

Another reason to be careful in the woods


----------



## intinst

How about now?


----------



## intinst

I hope their music is appealing to you.


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder why your little dog spends so much time bouncing of the walls?


----------



## intinst

I really need one


----------



## intinst

PLEASE!


----------



## intinst

And purr once in a while


----------



## intinst

If you laugh as much as the guys in the video, don't blame me.


----------



## intinst

Video of the Jhonny Depp school "mutiny"


----------



## intinst

Dropping off into the night like that, could be a scene from Star Wars, dropping off into space 
4 Humvee's + 50 paratroopers


----------



## intinst

I can haz light on?


----------



## intinst

We drive through Udall whenever we go to visit our mothers, never saw Bo, Luke or Daisy.


----------



## intinst

Meet Ms. Oktoberfest`s Stein Carrier Of 2010. That`s 19 steins right there at about 5 pounds each.


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, your truck won't be ready this afternoon. It's taking a little longer than we thought.


----------



## intinst

I'll never complain about traffic around here again.


----------



## intinst

Smart dog


----------



## sjc

I've been neglectful of my own thread: Intinst must say what a jerk...lol.

To anyone having a bad day: (I'm having a bad MONTH.)

These is for you...


----------



## intinst

Rough neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Some people certainly agree


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look as scary this way


----------



## intinst

Loft isn't as critical as a soft landing on this hole.


----------



## intinst

Don't see too many skateboarding hedgehogs


----------



## intinst

That`s 33 floors with no parachute. All in a day`s work.


----------



## intinst

Quite a light saber


----------



## intinst

Where's the rest of the "ships" in the fleet?


----------



## intinst

needs to stay a little lower


----------



## intinst

New kind of "green" bus


----------



## intinst

Like my new ear warmer?


----------



## intinst

Cookie jaar just for Halloween


----------



## intinst

Ive wondered about that while playing Tetris, myself.


----------



## intinst

For when you want to be alone


----------



## intinst

Creative repairs by your street department


----------



## intinst

The aliens went wild on that one!


----------



## intinst

Brrrrr!


----------



## intinst

I'm sending you a photo I took with my phone...


----------



## intinst

Need some inspiration for your Halloween pumpkin carving?
These were done by an amazing artist by the name of Ray Villafane.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Hare Lift", not The Wabbit's best work, but still some good stuff.


----------



## intinst

The Perfect Throw, The Perfect Catch
Apparently they have not yet acquired `move the grill closer to the counter` technology.


----------



## intinst

Nom nom nom nom Caturday nom nom nom nom...


----------



## intinst

Prague Astronomy Tower`s 600th Anniversary Show
Video-mapped show cast onto the Astronomy Tower for its 600th anniversary. Just under 10 minutes, but very cool.


----------



## intinst

No words, other than hope you like it, too.


----------



## intinst

Flying Morning Glory (on fire) Video. From 1985, an amazing video of a food vendor`s day.


----------



## intinst

There are rebels everywhere


----------



## intinst

What kind of sport show is this supposed to be?


----------



## intinst

Everyone is getting ready for Halloween


----------



## intinst

1,734 seconds till he comes home from work, 1,733 seconds till he comes home from work...


----------



## intinst

Is that this Monday?


----------



## intinst

Bright bendy babe becomes brilliant by bouncing ball beautifully


----------



## intinst

Anyone want to go for a Sunday drive?


----------



## intinst

The things girls will do for a ride on a motorcycle


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I have a place on the lake...


----------



## intinst

Another problem solved by the Kindle


----------



## intinst

Purty!


----------



## intinst

Leave me alone! I know what to do with a mouse!


----------



## intinst

Location, location, location


----------



## intinst

Not something you are likely to see every day


----------



## intinst

The family that rides together will all be in the same accident together?


----------



## intinst

Good thing this Siamese is crosseyed.


----------



## intinst

Wonder who will be to work on time?


----------



## intinst

Wow!


----------



## intinst

I think that place has had a little to much already.


----------



## intinst

The big and little of it


----------



## intinst

Monstrous car


----------



## intinst

Not as modern facilities as the first signs would lead you to believe.


----------



## intinst

How about the Penguin?


----------



## intinst

Evil looking flower


----------



## intinst

Legos. With the instructions, I can build a box or other simple structures. Some people do much better:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice mustache


----------



## intinst

Art can be everywhere


----------



## intinst

Nice tag


----------



## intinst

Beautiful colors


----------



## intinst

There comes an instant when you know you are in trouble, 
but it is too late to do anything about it.


----------



## intinst

Great view, but I don't see a landing site.


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, they're still on the ground


----------



## intinst

You can take the boy out of the country but...


----------



## intinst

Some of the comforts of home while away from home


----------



## intinst

cool statue


----------



## intinst

Sleeping puppy noises


----------



## intinst

A sleep-deprived office worker accidentally discovers a black hole - and then greed gets the better of him.


----------



## intinst

Another Lego Printer, This Time In 3-D. The robot uses 3 Mindstorm NXT robot brick`s and 9 motors.


----------



## intinst

Who knew the BBC could actually have something of a sense of humor?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't know what the artist had in mind, either...


----------



## intinst

That doesn't look like cabbage to me


----------



## intinst

Iron Man done steam punk


----------



## intinst

For those two lane road passing situations, rocket assist!


----------



## intinst

Those are some big...bombs


----------



## intinst

SR-71 flight crews. Gotta love the big Blackbird.


----------



## intinst

Come into my parlor...


----------



## intinst

Books, ball, tie and a bottle of wine. Must be getting ready for a big date.


----------



## intinst

It would be a little cool, but I'd sure like to have my kayak there.


----------



## intinst

Nice tail gate, might be a Star Wars fan.


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

They can add


----------



## intinst

I don't think I'd be out there on a surf board


----------



## intinst

not your every day color of lobster


----------



## intinst

Great view for a shuttle launch


----------



## intinst

Pays to be prepared


----------



## intinst

Might want to close that door


----------



## intinst

Looks like a "Hold my beer and watch this" moment


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Two glasses of wine. Can't watch straight and jus woke up from a nap. I was sleeping on my dogs bed


----------



## intinst

Aww, they didn't have to throw it away, I'd have taken it!


----------



## intinst

Nice view


----------



## intinst

Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Na Na Na! I love u my chemical romance. Gerald way marry me!


----------



## intinst

Duck, Duck,...


----------



## intinst

Ok, not complaining about carrying aircraft interior parts up stairs anymore.


----------



## intinst

Cat can't hold his wine.


----------



## intinst

"Cool"


----------



## intinst

If there's plenty of wood and food, this looks pretty good to me!
(and a generator to power up my Kindle!)


----------



## intinst

Looks like the tide rolling in


----------



## intinst

Brilliant!


----------



## intinst

Sorry sir, you'll have to move your vehicle. That's not a parking area.


----------



## intinst

Still not done


----------



## intinst

Real life is that way


----------



## intinst

Isn't worth the effort anymore, is it?


----------



## intinst

Big 'shroom


----------



## intinst

Good price?


----------



## intinst

Synchronized faces


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there, Nature!


----------



## intinst

Marker? What marker?


----------



## intinst

I found your lost sock!


----------



## intinst

Get used to it, this will be typical soon.


----------



## intinst

Let's roll!


----------



## intinst

Old School


----------



## intinst

Iz hidin' in ur pack, goin' hikin'!


----------



## intinst

Oh No!


----------



## intinst

What would Beethoven think of this salsa arrangement of the 5th Symphony ?


----------



## intinst

Yesterday was Dizzy Gillespie's birthday,here he is fitting in well with this clip from The Muppet Show.
Performing, "St. Louis Blues" with The Electric Mayhem, in a very groovy way. This excerpt is from "The Muppet Show", season 4 episode 85. Aired: February 28, 1980. Enjoy


----------



## intinst

HSIA's Breast Cancer FUNdraiser Flash Mob
Halifax Stanfield International Airport employees, friends and family spent months preparing for the Breast Cancer FUNdraiser Flash Mob that took place in the main lobby on September 16, 2010. Thanks to their hard work and impressive dance moves, more than $7700 was raised for Breast Cancer Research. And that total is climbing. If you would like to help increase this total please email [email protected] The challenge is on... how will you make a difference?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> HSIA's Breast Cancer FUNdraiser Flash Mob
> Halifax Stanfield International Airport employees, friends and family spent months preparing for the Breast Cancer FUNdraiser Flash Mob that took place in the main lobby on September 16, 2010. Thanks to their hard work and impressive dance moves, more than $7700 was raised for Breast Cancer Research. And that total is climbing. If you would like to help increase this total please email [email protected] The challenge is on... how will you make a difference?


Can't imagine them trying that in NY! More power to 'em!


----------



## intinst

This Street Vendor Pours Iced Tea Like You Wouldn't Believe

Simply put, this video is amazing. Watch a street vendor-at the Chatuchak Market in Bangkok-perform seemingly impossible feats of acrobatic pouring as he transfers iced tea from one receptacle to another over and over again with precise perfection.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Design for Leaving"

Daffy seems to have stolen my hat!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem like it would be a big seller


----------



## intinst

Pushing the season


----------



## intinst

Taxi, please.


----------



## intinst

Come on, share a little!


----------



## intinst

Lucky pony


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

It's good to be the queen


----------



## intinst

Yes, they're pink. Wanna make somethin' of it?


----------



## intinst

Hmmm


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

A dog in Japan that loves to relax in warm bath water..

The owner says the dog will sometimes just stand in the bathtub for as long as 15 minutes, enjoying the bath and making no effort to get out.


----------



## intinst

Another bathtub video
Bathing Crow. A clean crow is a happy crow!


----------



## intinst

That`s Enough, Avant-Garde Fashion World! Really? This is what passes for fashion now? Are designers even trying anymore?


----------



## intinst

A compilation of awesome people doing incredible things.


----------



## intinst

If you ever wanted to hear the Muppet's theme song played 
in the style of a Bach Fugue, today's you lucky day!


----------



## intinst

What do you think would happen to a car if you dropped a 1200 pound pumpkin on it? Let's found out...


----------



## intinst

How about Wagner's "Ride of the Valkyries" in the style of a Tango? Lucky AGAIN!


----------



## intinst

I loved Doctor Demento


----------



## intinst

This is how ******** carve a Jack-O-Lantern in less than a minute


----------



## intinst

I have trouble getting a picture with everyone's eyes open, no way I'd try any of this:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Oh No! Don't you know what happens to gremlins when they get wet?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Is it Halloween yet?


----------



## intinst

Made with the left over parts when God was through with the rest?


----------



## intinst

Am not


----------



## intinst

Cat with a death wish


----------



## intinst

(Place your caption here)


----------



## intinst

In case you were not sure


----------



## intinst

Colorful place


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, that's my ball.


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love summer?


----------



## intinst

What can FireFox do to help?


----------



## intinst

What's the secret word?


----------



## intinst

Some more "light show" pictures:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## intinst

Feeling lucky, punk?


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, watermellon


----------



## intinst

Inspiration in art come in many forms and from many places


----------



## intinst

Here's looking at you!


----------



## intinst

Great pic


----------



## intinst

You otter come play with me!


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## intinst

Warning! [size=15pt]Snake in next picture![/size]


----------



## intinst

Wonder why the PC quit working?


----------



## intinst

Really fills out that dress! (what there is of it)


----------



## intinst

Gonna have to get the roof checked after this:


----------



## intinst

Does your dog get dressed up for Halloween? Check these out:


----------



## intinst

Or how about Breakfast at Tiffany's, complete with pearl necklace








Do little green men have little green dogs?


----------



## intinst

How about the doggie pad








or the old ball and chain


----------



## intinst

Cleo and the Pharaoh








Lady GaGa, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Looks a little "punk"








Garrrr!


----------



## intinst

Give me a break, give me a break...








Antonio, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Whatcha think of this carved pumpkin?


----------



## intinst

Awwwwww of the day?


----------



## intinst

And when they get bigger, they still like to "horse" around


----------



## intinst

Or go around 3 or 4 times to really impress them!


----------



## intinst

Aww of the Day?


----------



## intinst

Cool Coyote Falls


----------



## intinst

Oh nos!


----------



## intinst

Giddy up!


----------



## intinst

The old VW Vanagon


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Anyone want to take a chance?


----------



## intinst

They really don't like cheaters here


----------



## intinst

Valid question


----------



## intinst

Got your pumpkin carved yet?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

spiderbug


----------



## intinst

Ahh, it really is a dog's life!


----------



## intinst

Got a itch


----------



## intinst

One more time for Dr. Venkman


----------



## intinst

Post-it notes art, it's everywhere


----------



## intinst

I know we don't have a need for this many mattresses, but I got such a good deal if I bought the lot!


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

A childhood dream come true!


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I feel insignificant right now.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I know I'm stuck, but there still some peanut butter in here!


----------



## intinst

And they probably still want over a hundred dollars for it.


----------



## intinst

Jerk Jeep owner


----------



## intinst

Bet the poodle is glad it wasn't a paisley dress


----------



## intinst

I don't think I would want to jaywalk in front of that car, looks hungry!


----------



## intinst

I told you to call AAA


----------



## intinst

flexibility is good


----------



## intinst

I do not understand Canadian football.
CFL Montreal at Toronto - Wild Ending - October 29, 2010
The Als and Argos play a game of kick ball in and out of the end-zone on the final play of the game. The Als miss a field goal and the Argos kick it out. The ball goes right back to Montreal kicker Duval who kicks it back into the end-zone. A few scrambles later, Montreal recovers for the touchdown.


----------



## intinst

Something to remember


----------



## intinst

They have a point


----------



## intinst

Better not let the kids see this


----------



## intinst

It looked like an exit


----------



## intinst

Stay out of the water!


----------



## intinst

They are just big babies


----------



## intinst

Some major recycling going on here


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

"Close to me" animated ukulele cover by Bobblehead & The Flakey Mojo
Animated cover version of The Cure's "Close to Me" ..performed on Ukulele & Kalimba, by a Koala & a Penguin.


----------



## intinst

Stan Lee Presents The Raven - FRED Entertainment
A Halloween treat for one and all, as the legendary Stan Lee reads Edgar Allan Poe's "The Raven" for FRED Entertainment's Holiday Havoc. Excelsior!


----------



## intinst

You did it wrong


----------



## intinst

1...2...Hey, wait a minute here...


----------



## intinst

Lipstick's a little off


----------



## intinst

Pickup must be a lot hevier than it looks.


----------



## intinst

Hey, nice costume, dude. You look just like a dog, except for the eyes.


----------



## intinst

Na na na na, na na na na...


----------



## sjc

*MMMmmmmm....Which would you prefer?*















Sorry I haven't been on the boards much...Intinst has things well under control. Loon keeps him on his toes. Love to all.


----------



## intinst

Math Teacher Plays Halloween Prank On Class


----------



## sjc

Wow...that took a lot of preparation on his part.  I don't remember my teachers ever being that fun; or funny.


----------



## intinst

Grammar lesson of the day (by Weird Al)


----------



## intinst

I have a question...


----------



## intinst

Ball return?


----------



## intinst

Best R2D2 costume I have ever seen


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

You did it wrong


----------



## intinst

I picked someting up for dinner on the way home...


----------



## intinst

Christmas already?


----------



## intinst

Dedicated


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

He remained rather calm during this


----------



## intinst

Busted!


----------



## intinst

Nice lock


----------



## intinst

I believe that is a volcanic island


----------



## intinst

Who's at the door?
Just a second, I'll look.


----------



## intinst

Nice picture, but I'd rather see them clean a bit better.


----------



## intinst

Is this really necessary?


----------



## intinst

Some people took the Jack-O-Lantern thing to extremes...


----------



## intinst

Colorful, but why?


----------



## intinst

Senses overload!


----------



## intinst

Toothy


----------



## intinst

Another Giants fan who partied too hearty


----------



## intinst

Almost perfect reflection


----------



## intinst

A woman you wouldn't want to mess with


----------



## intinst

Now that we've had a little refreshment, would you be interested in some car insurance/


----------



## intinst

SST 's on display


----------



## intinst

Who's got who?


----------



## intinst

Ah, isn't that sweet?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I forgot my spots...


----------



## intinst

Big tube


----------



## intinst

Bacon wallpaper


----------



## intinst

Hard drive might need cleaning


----------



## intinst

Grrr


----------



## intinst

I love the smells of winter...as long as I'm inside!


----------



## intinst

Nerd Jack-O-Lantern?


----------



## intinst

Wow, a double rainbow!


----------



## intinst

Nice costume, talking or eating would be a little hard.


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst

Halloween cookies


----------



## intinst

Poochess Leia and Dog Vader


----------



## intinst

Having a little trouble with your mouse?


----------



## intinst

August 25, 2005: "Do you think we should put PARKING BRAKE on the Before Landing Check-list?"
"Naw, it's got to be released to make the take-off and surely a dummy wouldn't set it while airborne!"

August 27, 2005: "Do you think we should put PARKING BRAKE on the Before Landing Check-list?"
"Good idea!"

USAirways HOUSTON 26 AUG 2005 PARKING BRAKE SET BEFORE LANDING (all aboard safe, as far as we know).


----------



## intinst

RC Jetcat Scout


----------



## intinst

I don't think there are any Edward fans here


----------



## intinst

Nice hot air balloon


----------



## intinst

Awww Of The Day?


----------



## intinst

The Worlds Fastest RC Airplanes Close to 400 mph
Dynamic Soaring close to 400 mph Great Day at Weldon, California. Dynamic Soaring breaking record.


----------



## intinst

Herman's Hermits - I'm Into Something Good (1965)_HQ
Peter Noone's birthday was yesterday


----------



## intinst

It was Art Garfunkel's birthday as well.
From the Central Park Simon & Garfunkel show in 1981 here is "Bridge Over Troubled Water".


----------



## intinst

I think it's time to go now


----------



## intinst

Not Amazon Customer Service


----------



## intinst

Remember men


----------



## intinst

97,000 Toothpicks
An amazing project by students. Total count of toothpicks: 96,690 Colors: Red, blue, green, yellow, black, purple, white, and light blue Time Invested: About 3 weeks Students involved: About 500 Great job, kids.


----------



## intinst

This new keyboard has everything


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they are registered?


----------



## intinst

AAA? I'm going to need a tow.


----------



## intinst

Comes in a variety of sizes


----------



## intinst

Waste not...


----------



## intinst

Must belong to a math major


----------



## intinst

But, baby it's cold outside


----------



## intinst

Watch that first step!


----------



## intinst

That'll take a while to clean up


----------



## intinst

Star Wars fan


----------



## intinst

Let there be light


----------



## intinst

There where some detailed costumes this year


----------



## intinst

Standing on the corner, watching all the girls, watching all the girls, watching all the girls go by...


----------



## intinst

Wow, just Wow


----------



## intinst

I'm a comin' Beanie Boy!


----------



## intinst

Luigi is taller than I thought


----------



## intinst

Mary Travers of Peter, Paul and Mary would have been 73 today


----------



## intinst

And just how old are these "KIDS"?


----------



## intinst

25 years of awesomeness


----------



## intinst

Boeing Dreamliner wing stress test


----------



## intinst

A little closer to an elephant than I want to be


----------



## intinst

Hope they got the fire out...


----------



## intinst

Probably won't see another style like that one, anyway.


----------



## intinst

People are strange (and getting stranger)


----------



## intinst

Yes, you are.


----------



## intinst

I'm watching you!


----------



## intinst

Important business call. Wonder where he learned that!


----------



## intinst

Oh hi! I rearranged the furniture


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was gonna use this in the "Birds of a Feather" thread but was too slow!  Still a cool visual accompaniment to a great old song.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

RMR: Bear Tagging
Snuggle with three bear cubs while tagging their mom.


----------



## intinst

I usually try to combine 2 or 3 of these


----------



## intinst

JUst sitting, waiting for my ride to show up.


----------



## intinst

I'm outta here!


----------



## intinst

I'm too sexy for my shirt...


----------



## intinst

About to be a mess


----------



## intinst

Got it goin' on


----------



## intinst

Nice cake


----------



## intinst

Happy Spiderboy


----------



## intinst

Ummm, ummm, ummm


----------



## intinst

Who's aping who?


----------



## intinst

Gee, simple mistake, why would anybody be upset?


----------



## intinst

computer geek doormat


----------



## intinst

Star Wars tee shirt put down


----------



## intinst

Stop with all the funny pictures, you're killing me!


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, the season's over?


----------



## intinst

The making of the famous scene from Lord of Rings, involving the Balrog and a collapsing bridge.


----------



## intinst

Someone got a little carried away


----------



## intinst

Shipping and handling look a little high...


----------



## intinst

Not what you'd expect to see on the side


----------



## intinst

Where the idea for Chewbacca came from


----------



## intinst

Coming in kinda low


----------



## intinst

Well, it gets him some attention


----------



## intinst

This did not go as expected


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Well, it gets him some attention


I sure like those goldfish earings/ornaments.

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

Lets see what kinds of boxes Cat likes...


----------



## intinst

Super Slo Mo Hi Def Wave Surf. Get all that?


----------



## intinst

An Unreal Light Stencil Animation. 57 stencils, 3 spray cans, 8 9-volt batteries, 3 different light sources and 5313 photos. Where did he find the time?


----------



## intinst

Look! A flamingo made of flamingos!


----------



## intinst

Ultimate photo bomb?


----------



## intinst

She looks super to me...


----------



## intinst

Looks like the poker game went OK for him.


----------



## intinst

Bet he has another pair that is just the opposite of this one.


----------



## intinst

Newest Simon's cat:


----------



## intinst

Evil Ninja Hamster Gonna Kick Your


Spoiler



Ass


.


Spoiler



Damn


, Ninja Hamster, why you so demonic?


----------



## intinst

Paraskiing The Mountains Of Wengen, Switzerland. The definition of EPIC! Crazy!


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Turbine powered backpack aircraft performing a loop for first time.


----------



## intinst

Looks serious


----------



## intinst

Better have good brakes


----------



## intinst

Touch of color


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Better have good brakes


I felt like I was walking up that hill the last time I walked San Francisco...


----------



## intinst

Yvess Rossy, A.K.A. Jet Man


----------



## intinst

It's Breakfast Man1
At least he shouldn't go hungry


----------



## intinst

Hang on buddy, I'll pull you to shore!


----------



## intinst

Incredible!


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Never saw a double-decker motorcycle before


----------



## intinst

doesn't he look proud?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How popcorn is born


----------



## intinst

A little out in the open for my tastes


----------



## intinst

How is your day going?


----------



## intinst

Don't think I like the elevators. Really don't like the stairs.


----------



## intinst

Wild and scary


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> People are strange


Or desperate for work.


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Gonna get wet soon


----------



## intinst

Looks like Mickey's been hitting the steroids...


----------



## intinst

Anybody see a cat come through here?


----------



## intinst

Looks like the aliens have gotten another person


----------



## intinst

interesting glacier


----------



## intinst

F-22 Raptor in the hangar


----------



## intinst

You won't have an excuse not to trim the trees with the most majestic flying lawnmower ever


----------



## Aravis60

Love this cat


----------



## sjc

scarlet said:


>


I LOVE it!!!


----------



## intinst

Boeing's complete lineup of civilian airliners: the 777, 767, 757, 747, 737, 727, 717, and 707


----------



## intinst

The legs are too short


----------



## intinst

now that's a green car


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

kitty pizzas


----------



## intinst

Might be a Trekie


----------



## intinst

Now that's a fire truck!


----------



## intinst

nice pic


----------



## intinst

gives real meaning to the term "hog tied"


----------



## intinst

Who ordered the large pizza?


----------



## intinst

Lunch break with a view
(But if you drop the cap to your drink, just forget about it!)


----------



## intinst

Good to remember


----------



## intinst

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## intinst

I think I'll just have a salad


----------



## intinst

Carpenter ants look pretty mean up close


----------



## intinst

Ships passing in the night...day


----------



## intinst

segregation is a bad thing


----------



## intinst

Purty!


----------



## intinst

Just a little bit more, lean out there just a lit tle bit more...


----------



## intinst

That's not going to fit very well in the living room


----------



## intinst

Some people's imagination is really out there a ways


----------



## intinst

Fooled ya! The real cop's in the next block!


----------



## intinst

Being green, easy it is not


----------



## intinst

This stuff is everywhere


----------



## intinst

This self portrait thing would be a lot easier if I just had a mirror.


----------



## intinst

Found it!


----------



## intinst

I really can't think of anything to say about this picture


----------



## intinst

Hey! It's blowing smoke rings!


----------



## intinst

Reliving her youth?


----------



## intinst

Only six more months till summer


----------



## intinst

Ring the door bell. Now run!


----------



## intinst

Really, why?


----------



## intinst

All those steroids must really affect the brain.


----------



## intinst

France Has Got Talent Debuts The Frog Man


----------



## intinst

Just how fast is a formula 1 car?


----------



## intinst

H.L. Mencken: "No one ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public."


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie!


----------



## intinst

OMG! It's just what I always wanted!


----------



## intinst

See caption three posts earlier:


----------



## intinst

Are you making fun of my tail?


----------



## intinst

Cant find my magnifying glass


----------



## intinst

Sounds inhumane and cruel


----------



## intinst

Better call in that Ninja cat...


----------



## intinst

S'up, dog?


----------



## intinst

I wants it


----------



## intinst

Boy, inflation is hitting everywhere, but that's not a bad deal for nights and weekends.


----------



## intinst

Pool sure emptied fast


----------



## intinst

Sorry, no pictures


----------



## intinst

Guess I'm too old


----------



## intinst

What is that dance? The polka?


----------



## intinst

Needs salt


----------



## intinst

Wonder what all it eats?


----------



## intinst

It's right over there, I'll let you know when you are getting warm.


----------



## intinst

Not a lot of sympathy there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

me and a giant donut after some drinks on LV Strip


----------



## intinst

My, they grow up quickly


----------



## intinst

Pucker up!


----------



## intinst

Bailey D. Buffalo


----------



## intinst

Use this for bait and bring me back a BIG fish.


----------



## intinst

Just catching up on his reading


----------



## intinst

It's hard to get their eyes back in


----------



## intinst

Wait, a minute, Healthy users?


----------



## intinst

Priorities


----------



## intinst

Better hope so


----------



## intinst

Just so you know it is being looked at.


----------



## intinst

This is a meme just waiting to happen.


----------



## intinst

Wow, rough area


----------



## intinst

Hope his tripod doesn't sink in the mud


----------



## intinst

Huh? Why?


----------



## intinst

Car eating pothole


----------



## intinst

More please


----------



## intinst

On your toungue?!?


----------



## intinst

It may take a while, but it will eat it all.


----------



## intinst

It's not Mickey D's


----------



## intinst

I know people go to college to become educated, but I 
thought you had to have some intelligence to get in.


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life


----------



## intinst

Danny MacAskill and his insane trick bike riding.


----------



## intinst

The coolest Tetris theme remix played on two acoustic guitars you will hear today


----------



## intinst

Beach Bullies, probably kicked sand at the rest


----------



## intinst

Which side do you want?


----------



## intinst

Not much, just chillin' with my bud


----------



## intinst

Yes, do you have a question about today's assignment?


----------



## intinst

If you mess this up, check your shoes REAL good tomorrow.


----------



## intinst

I wonder why no one else uses this great parking place?


----------



## intinst

Oh, the indignaty of it all


----------



## intinst

Come over here and I'll give you my signature. 
Make me come over there I'll Put a Powerbomb on your


Spoiler



butt!


----------



## intinst

Awesome Kid's Room Marble Run


----------



## intinst

TEDxNASA - Mike Rayburn - 11/20/09


----------



## intinst

Kitten playing Duck Hunt
I hates that dog


----------



## intinst

The Coppertone girl is all grown up


----------



## intinst

Some one didn't read the weather forecast


----------



## intinst

Doesn't she look like she is having fun?!


----------



## intinst

Weird


----------



## intinst

Been watching too many nature shows about raccoons


----------



## intinst

LAUGH, AND THE WORLD LAUGHS WITH YOU; 
WEEP, AND YOU WEEP ALONE.
Ella Wheeler Wilcox


----------



## intinst

Just FYI...


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when you show up for an event and 
someone else has the same outfit on as you do?


----------



## intinst

One way you might know if someone is keeping eyes on you


----------



## intinst

Awesome art, I hate to think of what it might mean, tho.


----------



## intinst

Last night time shuttle launch


----------



## intinst

Hey, great place you've got here!


----------



## intinst

The coolest slow motion video of a water droplet falling into fine sand you will see today


----------



## intinst

Pretty island


----------



## intinst

Heavy lifter


----------



## intinst

Why the pictures? Isn't this the way everybody trims their lawn roof?


----------



## intinst

Which way is the recycling center?


----------



## intinst

Graphs are so informative


----------



## intinst

Cookie Monster Wants To Host SNL


----------



## intinst

But it gets so dusty, and the pet hairs...


----------



## intinst

This is sad


----------



## intinst

Poor lady bug


----------



## intinst

Leave me alone, I'm on overtime.


----------



## intinst

Played a little much PacMan, did we?


----------



## intinst

Sign of our times


----------



## AnnetteL

Crimeny, some of these are cracking me up.

Me? I'm tickled fuschia (far more than pink) that I'm getting my own Kindle very soon so I can stop stealing my husbands. 

(I have a sneaking suspicion he's glad he's buying me one for Christmas. His is in my purse. Ahem.)


----------



## intinst

AnnetteL said:


> Crimeny, some of these are cracking me up.
> 
> Me? I'm tickled fuschia (far more than pink) that I'm getting my own Kindle very soon so I can stop stealing my husbands.
> 
> (I have a sneaking suspicion he's glad he's buying me one for Christmas. His is in my purse. Ahem.)


Glad you are enjoying the thread and you'll love having a Kindle!


----------



## telracs

AnnetteL said:


> Crimeny, some of these are cracking me up.
> 
> Me? I'm tickled fuschia (far more than pink) that I'm getting my own Kindle very soon so I can stop stealing my husbands.


Be careful. If you become tickled scarlet, I'll have to enlist you in my evil army.


----------



## intinst

The BBC visits a Solar Research facility and witnesses the incredible power generated by highly concentrated sunlight.


----------



## intinst

Kid Plays The Hits On Homemade PVC Pipe instrument.


----------



## intinst

Happy Thanksgiving to All!


----------



## intinst

This is the best Thanksgiving themed TV episode ever!
WKRP Turkey Drop in 30 Seconds


----------



## intinst

Things I didn't know I wanted until I saw the video: "1200 toy cars on a giant track" 
Ups the Matchbox race track by about a magnitude of 4


----------



## intinst

Words escape me.


----------



## intinst

All dressed up and ready to go


----------



## intinst

Not just with foo, either.


----------



## intinst

Who can hold the pose the longest?


----------



## intinst

At least it isn't love bug season.


----------



## intinst

Sure didn't just crochet an afghan


----------



## intinst

When the new patient was settled comfortably on the couch, the psychiatrist began his therapy session. "I'm not aware of your problem," the doctor said. "So perhaps, you should start at the very beginning." "Of course," replied the patient. "In the beginning, I created the Heavens and the Earth..."


----------



## intinst

A man was sued by a woman for defamation of character. She charged that he had called her a pig. The man was found guilty and fined. After the trial he asked the judge, "Does this mean that I cannot call Mrs. Johnson a pig?"  The judge said that was true. "Does this also mean I cannot call a pig, 'Mrs. Johnson'?" the man asked. The judge replied that he could indeed call a pig 'Mrs. Johnson' with no fear of legal action. The man looked directly at Mrs. Johnson and said, "Good afternoon, Mrs. Johnson."


----------



## intinst

A man goes into a bar with a black cat sitting on top of his head. The bartender draws him a pint of Lowenbrau, brings it to him and says, "Look. I don't know if you realize it, but there's a CAT sitting on your head."  "What of it?" asks the man. "I ALWAYS wear a cat on my head on a Monday afternoon."  "But today's Tuesday," replies the barkeep.  "Oh my gosh! Is it?" asks the man. "I must really look stupid!"


----------



## intinst

There are more than two theories, but it doesn't matter. None of them work.


----------



## intinst

Let me know how this works out for you.


----------



## intinst

I'm not believing this one, no model would want to be around that many carbohydrates


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't live where he does


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem worth it, does it?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

It isn't cloudy up here


----------



## intinst

Could I get some more bacon on that sandwich?


----------



## intinst

Flare contrails


----------



## intinst

Very serious chess game


----------



## intinst

But that's alright. I have a microwave.


----------



## intinst

Ouch


----------



## intinst

Profound question


----------



## intinst

Yeah babe, come over to my place, I've got an indoor pool.


----------



## intinst

Your monitor's dirty, I'll get this side.


----------



## intinst

Thats a whole lot of making someone have a really bad day.


----------



## intinst

Spagetties? I loves spagetties!


----------



## intinst

Sydney Harbor


----------



## intinst

Long, lonely road


----------



## intinst

A cheeky animation about what might happen if Pac-Man and Mario ever met.


----------



## intinst

Alcatraz island


----------



## intinst

Attack Jack-o-lantern


----------



## intinst

Wheeee!


----------



## intinst

I hope he isn't in there!


----------



## intinst

I'll just call you "Tiny"


----------



## intinst

Whatever works


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Your monitor's dirty, I'll get this side.


my boss used to have an animated version of this.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> my boss used to have an animated version of this.


It's posted somewhere back in all this mess.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> It's posted somewhere back in all this mess.


Figures.

BTW, like the harbor shots. You thinking vacation either in SF or Sydney?


----------



## intinst

Sounds good, but going to Wichita, KS to visit our mothers, starting tomorrow. So, we probably won't be on here much for a few days.


----------



## intinst

Almost a keeper


----------



## intinst

Seeing the world on a motorcycle


----------



## intinst

At least, a less messy one.


----------



## intinst

And he's going to keep watching to see if you do it again!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to pass one of these on a two lane.


----------



## intinst

"... a little too much magnesium I think"


----------



## intinst

It's a ways up there


----------



## intinst

All Right!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bet it's a short game


----------



## intinst

I sleeps where I wants


----------



## intinst

Looking for a new bike lock?


----------



## intinst

B-52 Takeoff


----------



## intinst

I know, I getz more of that green paperz wit presidentz on it!


----------



## intinst

Where all cats would be filed.


----------



## intinst

Interesting name for a company


----------



## intinst

A laser ignites a piece of paper suspended inside a balloon, without affecting the balloon, directly! Cool!


----------



## intinst

Little buddy


----------



## intinst

Full Rainbow


----------



## intinst

Guess that depends on you definition


----------



## intinst

Nice room


----------



## intinst

Yes dear...Yes dear... you're right dear....


----------



## sjc

Everyone: Give Intinst a hand in keeping the Infinity thread alive and running....
Post anything from weird and wacky to a sob story or a personal story, photo or joke....

I've been scarce and I apologize (I am going through a vicious divorce (31 years together; 25 married...found out just after my 25'th) and my son moved out as well. It's just me and the dog for the holidays. Not the happiest of times; but with friends like Intinst, Loon and OTHERS on these boards; I shall survive.

SO, INTINST: HERE IS THE DOG THAT HAD ME SHAKING IN MY BOOTS IN THE BEGINNING AND LOVING HIM TO BITS AT THE END. THE SANDLOT'S HERCULES. (If you haven't seen it; I highly recommend it.) **Note: PG13 swearing, inuendo; little kids ok, only if it is over their heads.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Luke King

Lately, I've been thinking that Muffy may have been right.


----------



## intinst

Let's all stretch, 1, 2, 3!


----------



## intinst

Nice shot


----------



## intinst

I'm just too old to understand, I guess.


----------



## intinst

Lot going on in this picture


----------



## intinst

Slow Down!


----------



## vikingwarrior22

intinst said:


> B-52 Takeoff


GO BUFFALO GO !!


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> Long, lonely road


AKA West Texas!
The speed limit is 80 out there for a reason! (verse 65-70)


----------



## Aravis60

intinst said:


> I'm just too old to understand, I guess.


Mohawk hairstyles seem to be making a resurgence. I was amazed at the number of kids who came back from summer break with them this year.


----------



## intinst

How about Spam? Can I get chips and Spam?


----------



## intinst

Been watching "UP"?


----------



## intinst

Always pay attention to where you are going


----------



## intinst

Big


Spoiler



earrings, what did you think I was going to type?


----------



## intinst

See what a difference spelling makes?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> See what a difference spelling makes?


I think that's gonna be my motto for the day.


----------



## intinst

Is this the perfect metaphor for life?


----------



## intinst

Some bored Germans make the ultimate scarecrow.


----------



## telracs

Happy first night of Chanukah.


----------



## intinst

Ahhh!


----------



## intinst

My legs are tired just looking!


----------



## intinst

Zoom


----------



## intinst

Not all graffiti is alike.


----------



## intinst

I'd squeal, too.


----------



## Luke King

"Well," Maria said. She hadn't wanted a fish for Christmas, and yet (to her own dismay) she pretended delight.


----------



## intinst

Catty Patty Cake. Thanks to animal translation software we can understand what they're saying.


----------



## intinst

All the crazy people aren't in the USA


----------



## intinst

Via the BBC, Hans Rosling examines the correlation between income growth and life expectancy in 200 countries over the last 200 hundred years in an amazing animation.


----------



## intinst

Dog really doesn't like those shoes


----------



## intinst

Tribute to man's best friend.


----------



## intinst

What happens when you drop a cannon ball in a bath of mercury?


----------



## intinst

You've seen the house, have you seen the fire truck?


----------



## intinst

Budgies on boards


----------



## intinst

Magnificent


----------



## intinst

How fast did you say?


----------



## intinst

Liddle help pleaz, iz stucked


----------



## intinst

Think that's about the limit


----------



## intinst

Takes a lot of equipment to be a whale photographer


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubbles...


----------



## intinst

Party time?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

The competition for parking spaces is really tough at this apartment complex


----------



## intinst

But officers, I'm not intoxicated, I always walk stiff legged!


----------



## intinst

Couldn't decide on a length?


----------



## intinst

Some areas on Hoth look a lot like Earth.


----------



## intinst

Looks like it would have been uncomfortable, but cool idea


----------



## intinst

Not really a laughing matter.


----------



## intinst

You brought WHAT into our house?!


----------



## intinst

Hey, not in public!


----------



## intinst

Everybody is cutting back where they can.


----------



## intinst

This is going to get ugly


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Welcome back!


----------



## intinst

Walrus sax (safe for work  )


----------



## intinst

Don't think we'll be buying anything from that machine today


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time


----------



## intinst

Ah, exactly how does that switch work?


----------



## intinst

Self serve restaurant?


----------



## intinst

We would hope not


----------



## intinst

This makes me dizzy


----------



## intinst

Looks cozy


----------



## intinst

Follow the bouncing referee


----------



## intinst

The Oldest Trick In The Book. Done in xxxl


----------



## intinst

Epic Welcome Home At Heathrow Airport . Wouldn't it be nice to 
be welcomed back like this when flying home for the holidays?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> The Oldest Trick In The Book. Done in xxxl


Yeah. . . .The Mythbusters proved on an episode that aired a couple of weeks ago, that this isn't real. . . . . .but they did work out how it was done. . . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann beat me to my post about mythbusters.  Because I took a minute to watch the original video!


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .The Mythbusters proved on an episode that aired a couple of weeks ago, that this isn't real. . . . . .but they did work out how it was done. . . . . .


Didn't quite look right, but I thought it was worth the post, anyway.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It was one of the more interesting episodes, actually, because they really thought about why it would or wouldn't work and, as I said, subsequently made it work.

I didn't have to watch the video 'cause I recognized it just from the still showing. . . . .


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't have to watch the video 'cause I recognized it just from the still showing. . . . .


I recognized it also, but I'd never seen the whole youtube version, so wasted a minute....


----------



## intinst

For those about to rock, we salute you... in a very soothing and pleasant manner.
Maybe you'd like this one, Ann?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> For those about to rock, we salute you... in a very soothing and pleasant manner.
> Maybe you'd like this one, Ann?


I want it for the full lyrics!


----------



## intinst

Anybody hungry?


----------



## intinst

You can see a long ways, but not much to look at today.


----------



## intinst

Nice effect


----------



## intinst

Love the waterfall


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Nice effect


Any clue where this is?


----------



## intinst

Nope, was hoping you or someone else did.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Nope, was hoping you or someone else did.


I'm pretty sure it's NOT London, that Ferris wheel is not the London Eye. I'm thinking maybe Melbourne, picture of their Eye taken from the bridge, but can't say for certain.


----------



## intinst

The Science of Caddyshack


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> The Science of Caddyshack


Did you know that mythbusters busted this myth also?


----------



## intinst

Who knew?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Did you know that mythbusters busted this myth also?


Did you know that I watch less than a hour of television a week? Sometimes much less? I turn it on about once a quarter, but do watch occasionally if LL turns it on.


----------



## telracs

scarlet said:


> Did you know that mythbusters busted this myth also?





intinst said:


> Did you know that I watch less than a hour of television a week? Sometimes much less? I turn it on about once a quarter, but do watch occasionally if LL turns it on.


Does this conversation belong in the random question thread?


----------



## tessa

scarlet said:


> Any clue where this is?


 Concorde Square Paris France


----------



## telracs

tessa said:


> Concorde Square Paris France


Thanks!


----------



## intinst

Come here, food


----------



## intinst

Some one not watching where they are going.
That's a Dassault Falcon Jet, by the way. I work on them.


----------



## intinst

Nice door, odd placement, but nice door


----------



## intinst

Well, where would you park your wheelbarrow while you out and about?


----------



## intinst

Think it's the hyperdrive?


----------



## intinst

TThat's gonna cause some problems


----------



## intinst

Hot Wheels!


----------



## intinst

You don't think that there is really some truth to that, do you?


----------



## intinst

OK, maybe iz time for diet.


----------



## intinst

He is probably really proud of this penalty!


----------



## intinst

Kinda Tronish


----------



## intinst

Ooopsie!


----------



## intinst

Someone taking a milk bath?
Either that or a couple of thirsty teenagers.


----------



## intinst

Hello Kitty!


----------



## intinst

I is just sooo tired


----------



## intinst

Looks like a strike!


----------



## intinst

Oh nothing much, just out exercising my camels. What are you doing?


----------



## intinst

Interesting mural


----------



## intinst

All it takes is a sign to keep them out?


----------



## intinst

Some people don't seem to mind the cold and snow.
(can't say as I do, either  )


----------



## intinst

Not me!!


----------



## intinst

Barbecue?


----------



## intinst

Ford GT, Boy, think of the speeding tickets I could get with one of those!


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Maybe


----------



## intinst

KInda hard to use, don'cha think?


----------



## intinst

Redwoods in the snow


----------



## intinst

Taking it kind of hard, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Shelby 427 Cobra


----------



## intinst

Real shame, beautiful plane


----------



## intinst

nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah nah, Batman!


----------



## intinst

A close up view of those sea cliffs


----------



## intinst

Tis' the season


----------



## intinst

What you mean, I too big?


----------



## intinst

Lamprey mouth


----------



## intinst

bike skills


----------



## intinst

I like the "Ahhh"


----------



## intinst

Bit of a bad habit there


----------



## intinst

Seemed timely


----------



## intinst

Nice silhouette


----------



## intinst

So that's where it is hiding


----------



## intinst

C-17


----------



## intinst

Catching some air


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I set the cruise controll


----------



## intinst

With all the comforts of home


----------



## intinst

Never know who you'll meet on the subway


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

Big into Mario


----------



## intinst

nice effect


----------



## intinst

He'll probably have a real horse laugh thinking about that photobomb.


----------



## intinst

Not as far to fall, but no easier to to ride than a bronco


----------



## intinst

Just nothing like an outdoor privy with a view.


----------



## intinst

Like purple?


----------



## intinst

Water Drop at 2000 FPS


----------



## intinst

It's amazing that so many crazy people live long enough to pass their genes along.


----------



## intinst

This will most likely be a slow match


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a tall door


----------



## intinst

What's the answer to #7?


----------



## intinst

Tall trees


----------



## intinst

Now that's a pothole!


----------



## intinst

I guess it will run cooler and be easy to keep an eye on things.


----------



## intinst

"Tiger"" stripes


----------



## intinst

Another game I would have been absolutely worthless at.


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> He'll probably have a real horse laugh thinking about that photobomb.


Um, that is my cousins dress, and my cousins colors, but that is not my cousin or her bride maids... What are the odds?


----------



## intinst

You may have seen someone play the Final Fantasy Chocobo Theme on guitar before. But, I'll bet not like this


----------



## intinst

Going up


----------



## intinst

Icy Optimus Prime


----------



## intinst

checking each other out


----------



## intinst

Far, far closer than I ever want to be in real life


----------



## intinst

solar flare


----------



## intinst

Dulley?


----------



## intinst

Loves her bike maybe a little too much


----------



## intinst

Sad, but oh so true...


----------



## intinst

UP, UP and AWAY!


----------



## intinst

They are really, really excited to be out shopping!


----------



## intinst

a few butterflies in the area


----------



## intinst

Yes, Sir.


----------



## intinst

Someone got cabin fever


----------



## intinst

busy construction site


----------



## intinst

Someone's day is not going well


----------



## intinst

Hey, the Flintstones got a compact!


----------



## intinst

Didn't take down the old sign or someone's a little confused


----------



## intinst

No, I wasn't following too close, his brake lights are out!


----------



## intinst

Otherwise known as "Milk"


----------



## intinst

Hey! Stop pushing! I'll jump when I'm ready!


----------



## intinst

Big ship, BIG dry dock!


----------



## intinst

Hang in there


----------



## intinst

Well, it has a view


----------



## intinst

Don't see a trike like that every day


----------



## intinst

I thought we order a large pizza, not the medium.


----------



## intinst

Not now, I'm napping.


----------



## intinst

Bright bulb


----------



## intinst

Better hurry, PacMan


----------



## intinst

Told you they were serious about that "No Parking" sign.


----------



## intinst

Everybody went to school with one of these folks, didn't they?


----------



## intinst

Hostile situation


----------



## intinst

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## intinst

Wonder why that house hasn't sold yet?


----------



## intinst

Strange trees


----------



## intinst

Nice Airstream camper


----------



## intinst

Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## intinst

Nice car


----------



## intinst

Great idea!


----------



## intinst

Another video of Jesse The Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## intinst

This clip is long but for anyone who grew up watching our space program as I did may also find it fascinating. Great commentary by knowledgeable people make it even better.

A Space Shuttle Launch In HD Slow Motion. This video is an amazingly detailed close-up of three Space Shuttle launches tracked by multiple cameras shooting at 60,000 frames-per-second. What we view in a couple of minutes is stretched to 45 minutes of glorious high definition slow motion.


----------



## intinst

OH, come on! I just want to taste you...first.


----------



## intinst

Bet he doesn't make it all the way


----------



## intinst

OK, did everyone get it this time? That's how you climb a tree.


----------



## intinst

If I had those kind of powers, I'd do something besides just feeding myself


----------



## intinst

'Tis the season!


----------



## intinst

Lego Antikythera Mechanism. A reproduction of the oldest known scientific 
computer made entirely of Lego parts.


----------



## intinst

As long as the "any number" is five or less


----------



## intinst

Penguin party


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Better hope the windshield wiper fluid is full


----------



## intinst

Well, I know who I'd yeild the right of way to.


----------



## intinst

Sneaky Hockey Goal By Teen In Official Game


----------



## intinst

Metrodome Football Stadium Roof Collapses!


----------



## intinst

Simon`s Cat in `Christmas Special`


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> As long as the "any number" is five or less


And may I comment on the misplaced apostrophe?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> And may I comment on the misplaced apostrophe?


Why yes, you may.


----------



## intinst

I miss summer already


----------



## intinst

Too much saltwater, this ones a goner already


----------



## intinst

I didn't realize that they reserved special areas for them


----------



## intinst

Who said beautiful animation has to be high budget with fancy effects?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I'm just too old to understand, I guess.


Brings out his eyes...lol. (they are pretty) I don't quite get it either.

Miss you an Loon. Thanks for keeping up with the thread. At 96 pounds it's practically an effort to type. I will soon be well. I promise. After the holidays are over...for sure; they are killing me.


----------



## telracs

Christmas party


Company Memo

FROM:  Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director
TO:  All Employees
DATE:  November 1, 2010
RE:  Gala Christmas Party


I'm happy to inform you that the company Christmas Party will take place on December 23rd , starting at noon in the private function room at the Grill House.
There will be a cash bar and plenty of drinks!  We'll have a small band playing traditional carols... feel free to sing along.  And don't be surprised if our CEO shows up dressed as Santa Claus!
A Christmas tree will be lit at 1:00 PM.  Exchanges of gifts among employees can be done at that time; however, no gift should be over $10.00 to make the giving of gifts easy for everyone's pockets.  
This gathering is only for employees!
Our CEO will make a special announcement at that time!

Merry Christmas to you and your family,

Patty

____________________________________________________________________
Company Memo

FROM:  Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director
TO:  All Employees
DATE:  November 2, 2010
RE:  Gala  Holiday  Party

In no way was yesterday's memo intended to exclude our Jewish employees.  We recognize that Hanukkah is an important holiday, which often coincides with Christmas, though unfortunately not this year.  
However, from now on, we're calling it our "Holiday Party."  The same policy applies to any other employees who are not Christians and to those still celebrating Reconciliation Day.  
There will be no Christmas tree and no Christmas carols will be sung.
We will have other types of music for your enjoyment.

Happy now?

Happy Holidays to you and your family,

Patty

___________________________

Company Memo
FROM:  Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director
TO:   All Employees
DATE:  November 3, 2010
RE:   Holiday  Party

Regarding the note I received from a member of Alcoholics Anonymous requesting a non-drinking table, you didn't sign your name. 
I'm happy to accommodate this request, but if I put a sign on a table that reads, "AA Only", you wouldn't be anonymous anymore.  How am I supposed to handle this?

Somebody?

And sorry, but forget about the gift exchange, no gifts are allowed since the union members feel that $10.00 is too much money and the executives believe $10.00 is a little chintzy.

REMEMBER: NO GIFTS EXCHANGE WILL BE ALLOWED.

Patty  

_____________________
Company Memo

FROM:  Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director
To:  All Employees
DATE:  November 4, 2010
RE:  Generic  Holiday  Party

What a diverse group we are!  I had no idea that December 20th  begins the Muslim holy month of Ramadan, which forbids eating and drinking during daylight hours.  
There goes the party!  Seriously, we can appreciate how a luncheon at this time of year does not accommodate our Muslim employees' beliefs. Perhaps the Grill House can hold off on serving your meal until the end of the party or else package everything for you to take it home in little foil doggy baggy.  Will that work?

Meanwhile, I've arranged for members of Weight Watchers to sit farthest from the dessert buffet, and pregnant women will get the table closest to the restrooms.

Gays are allowed to sit with each other.  Lesbians do not have to sit with Gay men, each group will have their own table.

Yes, there will be a flower arrangement for the Gay men's table.

To the person asking permission to cross dress, the Grill House asks that no cross-dressing be allowed, apparently because of concerns about confusion in the restrooms.  Sorry.

We will have booster seats for short people.

Low-fat food will be available for those on a diet.

I am sorry to report that we cannot control the amount of salt used in the food .  The Grill House suggests that people with high blood pressure taste a bite first.

There will be fresh "low sugar" fruits as dessert for diabetics, but the restaurant cannot supply "no sugar" desserts. Sorry!

Did I miss anything?!?!?

Patty

_____________________

Company Memo
FROM:  Patty Lewis, Human Resources Director
TO:  All F*%^ing Employees
DATE:  November 5, 2010
RE:  The F*%^ing Holiday Party

I've had it with you vegetarian pricks!!!  We're going to keep this party at the Grill House whether you like it or not, so you can sit quietly at the table furthest from the "grill of death," as you so quaintly put it, and you'll get your f*%^ing salad bar, including organic tomatoes.  

But you know, tomatoes have feelings, too.  They scream when you slice them.  I've heard them scream.  I'm hearing them scream right NOW!

The rest of you f*%^ing wierdos can kiss my *ss.  I hope you all have a rotten holiday!

Drive drunk and die,

The B*tch from H*ll!!!

__________________________

Company Memo

FROM:   Joan Bishop, Acting Human Resources Director
DATE:  November 8, 2010
RE:  Patty Lewis and  Holiday  Party


I'm sure I speak for all of us in wishing Patty Lewis a speedy recovery from her recent nervous breakdown and I'll continue to forward your cards to her at the asylum.

In the meantime, management has decided to cancel our Holiday Party and give everyone the afternoon of the 23 rd off with full pay.

Happy Whatever!

Joan


----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

A man goes to the doctor and tells him that he hasn't been feeling well. The doctor examines him, leaves the room and comes back with three different bottles of pills. The doctor says, "Take the green pill with a big glass of water when you get up. Take the blue pill with a big glass of water after lunch. Then just before going to bed, take the red pill with another big glass of water." Startled to be put on so much medicine the man stammers, "Jeez doc, exactly what's my problem?" Doctor says, "You're not drinking enough water.


----------



## intinst

The husband was sitting on the sofa watching TV when he heard his wife's voice from the kitchen. "What would you like for dinner, Love? Chicken, beef, fish or lamb?" He said, "Thank you, I'll have chicken." "Hush, you're having soup. I was talking to the cat."


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> The husband was sitting on the sofa watching TV when he heard his wife's voice from the kitchen. "What would you like for dinner, Love? Chicken, beef, fish or lamb?" He said, "Thank you, I'll have chicken." "Hush, you're having soup. I was talking to the cat."












That could be my house...


----------



## intinst

Performance by the St. Luke's Bottle Band, St. Luke's Lutheran Church, Park Ridge, Illinois, May 6, 2007


----------



## intinst

typical finals week?


----------



## intinst

What do you think, is it too much... of the house showing I mean.


----------



## intinst

My bodyguard, that little guy is meaner than he looks.


----------



## intinst

Pedestian bridge


----------



## intinst

I'm not sure about the immoral part


----------



## intinst

YO, I'm wit the band!


----------



## intinst

Get up Already!


----------



## intinst

scenic green


----------



## intinst

It was cold last week


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Brings out his eyes...lol. (they are pretty) I don't quite get it either.
> 
> Miss you an Loon. Thanks for keeping up with the thread. At 96 pounds it's practically an effort to type. I will soon be well. I promise. After the holidays are over...for sure; they are killing me.


I'll keep the thread going, you take care of yourself!


----------



## intinst

Truck might have been just a scooch too heavy for that bridge


----------



## intinst

Man, what a big blue whale display! What where you looking at?


----------



## intinst

What ever you said, take it back, NOW


----------



## bce

intinst said:


> I'm not sure about the immoral part


I actually built one of these. We used to hand icicle lights from our house on snap-on tracks. The first year I put them up and strung the top lights from one end to the other on the top floor. Climb up the ladder, install the snaps, climb down the ladder, get the 6ft section, climb up the ladder, snap in the 6 ft section, climb down, move ladder over 6 feet. Repeat until done. That might we plugged them in. The lights were so dim at one end of the house you could barely see them. I then built an male-to-male extension cord (we call it the most dangerous extension cord in the world) to run up the other side of the house and a plug to cover the other end. Break the string in the middle and plug in the new extension cord.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Pedestrian bridge


Millennium Bridge London. I refused to walk on it.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Man, what a big blue whale display! What where you looking at?


Whale - what whale? - there was a whale? - where?


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Whale - what whale? - there was a whale? - where?


American Museum of Natural History.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Poor red shirts


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Poor red shirts


sometimes I feel like the guys in red shirts on a ST:TOS mission.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> sometimes I feel like the guys in red shirts on a ST:TOS mission.


You are not paranoid if they really are out to get you!


----------



## Thayerphotos

I ll play.

Anyone know which museum that blue whale was hanging in ?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> American Museum of Natural History.


----------



## intinst

For sure


----------



## intinst

Very organised


----------



## intinst

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

You're in trouble now!


----------



## intinst

Not your average swimmin' hole.


----------



## intinst

Flight of A-10s


----------



## intinst

Fish face! (and other insults)


----------



## intinst

Memphis (Tennessee) Pyramid


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, I have fish on my head?


----------



## intinst

Desert Namibia, Africa


----------



## intinst

Libya Sand Dune


----------



## intinst

Kitten with friend


----------



## intinst

Scarlet Macaw


----------



## intinst

Oh please, not that!


----------



## intinst

Spiny mushroom


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Scarlet Macaw


You called?


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Scarlet Macaw


Now that is a beautiful bird.
And I did NOT see the whale.

Just sayin......


----------



## intinst

4 mice and 1 lizard every day, it's in my contract


----------



## intinst

Do you want to keep trying?


----------



## intinst

Anyone know which pile of leaves I left the rake on?


----------



## intinst

We are doomed!


----------



## intinst

You know that, right?


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of domes


----------



## intinst

For the cat people:


----------



## intinst

Something occurred along the way...


----------



## intinst

The police love winter.


----------



## intinst

Sorry for the drop off in posts to this thread, not dealing well with the change in shifts, will try to do better.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Sorry for the drop off in posts to this thread, not dealing well with the change in shifts, will try to do better.


Even super posters need a break.


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree with Scarlet.
Don't stress - we know you love us.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> This clip is long but for anyone who grew up watching our space program as I did may also find it fascinating. Great commentary by knowledgeable people make it even better.
> 
> A Space Shuttle Launch In HD Slow Motion. This video is an amazingly detailed close-up of three Space Shuttle launches tracked by multiple cameras shooting at 60,000 frames-per-second. What we view in a couple of minutes is stretched to 45 minutes of glorious high definition slow motion.


Just catching up but wanted to say THANKS for sharing this. AMAZING. What more can be said?


----------



## intinst

My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One


----------



## intinst

If you think playing the flute can't be


Spoiler



badass


, then you haven't heard this guy play it


----------



## Thayerphotos

My assistant helping me unpack my Kindle


KN2 by thayerphotography, on Flickr


----------



## intinst

That's a scary picture


----------



## intinst

Hey, watcha doin' up there?


----------



## intinst

Everybody was Kung Fu Fighting. Those kicks were fast as lightning. 
In fact, it was a little bit frightening. But they fought with expert timing ...


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Concentrate!


----------



## intinst

Don't see a snowman swinging from a tree limb often.


----------



## intinst

Parking seems to be at a premium in this lot


----------



## intinst

Belly up to the bar, Boy.


----------



## intinst

Long way to climb to take a picture


----------



## intinst

Pugsly is doing his famous Christmas Eve dance!


----------



## intinst

Must be a Hoth world snow creation


----------



## intinst

Wonder where the shrimp cowboy is?


----------



## intinst

Yep, still there


----------



## intinst

You science majors will like this


----------



## intinst

Even the guys


----------



## intinst

White lion cubs


----------



## intinst

Nice eclipse photo


----------



## intinst

I'm glad I haven't seen any of those signs in Little Rock, 
I don't think I can do that any more


----------



## intinst

I keep thinking that I forgot to do something important today.


----------



## intinst

Major Tom to ground control...


----------



## intinst

Need a couple of more pages


----------



## intinst

I'm getting a nibble


----------



## intinst

Eat it! Eat it all!


----------



## intinst

None?


----------



## intinst

Turn right at the decorated house. No, you can't miss it.


----------



## intinst

I can wait all day..


----------



## intinst

Every area has their own unique traditions about Christmas, I like this one

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

From down here in Arkansaw


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

They're done for, it's a tiger attack!


----------



## intinst

I don't think I want to know the story behind this picture


----------



## intinst

Seems fair.


----------



## intinst

Ah! The exceedingly rare turtle/kitten!


----------



## intinst

USED once, NEVER opened?!
I'm not surprised it is stained!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't have to worry about seeing another car like yours when you were out driving.


----------



## intinst

What trash can?


----------



## intinst

Mug shot?


----------



## intinst

For Annalog


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## intinst

Ahh of the day?


----------



## intinst

Get it done


----------



## intinst

O M G !


----------



## intinst

Now hold still so I can get my beauty rest


----------



## intinst

Lotta people gonna be upset about this!


----------



## intinst

Anybody ever think I could keep this up for 576 pages?


----------



## intinst

25 Years of Christmas Morning. For 25 years, these kids` dad would tape them coming down the stairs.


----------



## intinst

Mom Trolled Son With The Xmas Gift She Gave him. Twice!


----------



## intinst

Ninja Girl Displays Wicked Skills
Doubt there will be any talk from her future husband about just getting back in the kitchen.


----------



## intinst

For all the old DC comics fans out there


----------



## intinst

I hate when people ask me what street I live on.


----------



## intinst

Repost of a winter classic


----------



## intinst

We may not have solved the oil crisis or cured cancer, but we have state-of-the-art technology in this at least!


----------



## hidden_user

Fruit of some kinda vine


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user

Wait for it


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Get it done


Nice black and white shot of 42nd street between 7th and Broadway.


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## telracs




----------



## intinst

Just telling it like it is?


----------



## intinst

Hmm...


----------



## intinst

Were your presents a little late this year? Might be why.


----------



## intinst

Everybody likes to eat snow!


----------



## intinst

Say what you want about smoking, there's something wrong in this picture.


----------



## intinst

Caption this photo:


----------



## intinst

Water's a mite rough today


----------



## intinst

archy and mehitabel have competition


----------



## intinst

Bryce Canyon, Utah


----------



## intinst

Looks like a good way to have an ex girlfriend...and maybe even wife.


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

That's the kind of thing that gives fortune cookies a bad name,
forecasting things that will never come true.


----------



## intinst

Don't think I'll attempt that one.


----------



## intinst

Nice view from your front porch, early in the morning.


----------



## intinst

Over before you know it


----------



## intinst

Guess I better stay with the "Ford."


----------



## intinst

Me when I have to do a shift change.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Anybody ever think I could keep this up for 576 pages?


ME!


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## intinst

Pow! right in the kisser!


----------



## intinst

Memphis Belle


----------



## intinst

We don't get potholes like this around here...


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna believe, huh?


----------



## intinst

Outlaw Jossey Wales


----------



## intinst

Zap!


----------



## intinst

toot toot indeed


----------



## intinst

Ooooh! Shiny!


----------



## intinst

Nice eclipse shot


----------



## intinst

OK, the mouse is yours, I'll use the touch pad...way over there.


----------



## intinst

Being an oral hygienist in Africa is a demanding job.


----------



## intinst

Chips Ahoy nightmares


----------



## intinst

Say, that's quite the optical illusion!


----------



## intinst

The fan motor is too small for this size vehicle. It's a 
known deffect, check it out on Google.


----------



## intinst

I choreographed the video


----------



## intinst

Honey, I fixed the toilet


----------



## intinst

I can't understand why more kids don't want to play on this!


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user

What about Canadian ??


----------



## hidden_user

When you see it, you will ... see it


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## intinst

Basketball Halftime Show With The Village People. Funny,but kinda scary at the same time.


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## intinst

Need a Foosball partner?


----------



## intinst

I can be bunny?


----------



## intinst

I'll have mine sunny side up, please.


----------



## intinst

Odd chair


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Candlelight Cathedral service


----------



## intinst

I likes celery


----------



## intinst

French Bulldog family


----------



## intinst

Gotta little ice with that storm


----------



## intinst

I left my heart in San Francisco...


----------



## hidden_user




----------



## hidden_user




----------



## intinst

Justin Barker


----------



## intinst

Waste of a day off from school


----------



## intinst

Granny Smith?


----------



## intinst

Pooch couch


----------



## intinst

Just a few blocks from Franks and Brats


----------



## intinst

Well, it's all loaded but now I don't have room for a passenger. Where are you gonna ride?


----------



## intinst

Oh, look. It's one of those puzzles that you have to open to get to the prize inside!


----------



## intinst

Results of a tornado going through or just feeding two infants?


----------



## intinst

Necessity, invention, yada yada


----------



## intinst

Time for a cat nap


----------



## intinst

That cell phone will never be the same


----------



## intinst

Must be break time


----------



## intinst

Spiderbaby


----------



## intinst

That's a use for an old iPod


----------



## telracs

For Cobbie


----------



## bce

Two true Christmas Classics


----------



## intinst

No, honey mommy doesn't think that a mouse could swim, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Oh, Mr Translator...


----------



## intinst

Wake us when the bus gets here


----------



## intinst

Ouch, just ouch


----------



## intinst

Could you bring me the remote?


----------



## intinst

Blue is my favorite color!


----------



## intinst

I have no idea what is going on in this picture


----------



## intinst

The cutest video of robotic cameras running for their lives from polar bears that you'll see all day


----------



## intinst

Wonder what percentage cookies they are putting this in?


----------



## intinst

I work hard at it.


----------



## intinst

Pucker up!


----------



## intinst

Tennis, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Snow! I love snow!


----------



## intinst

Want to know how to make a football?


----------



## Thayerphotos

Sugar said:


> Soooo everyone...
> 
> cake or pie??


Depends on the occasion.

If it's an after meal dessert, pie definetly.

If it's a celebratory occasion such as a birthday or anniversary, then cake it shall be !


----------



## intinst

This gem, virtually unknown in the English-speaking world, is a Scandinavian tradition on New Year's.


----------



## intinst

This how it goes at your place?


----------



## intinst

C-130


----------



## intinst

Close formation


----------



## intinst

Saab Viggens (Thunderbolts)


----------



## intinst

What you mean, Christmas iz over?


----------



## intinst

Wake me up for a New Year's kiss.


----------



## intinst

Don't block the intersection isn't real big around here


----------



## intinst

Why would this be a fail, it's just a trampoline.
Just because a false move could impale you on the fence...


----------



## intinst

Synchronized swimming must be more exciting than I would have thought.


----------



## intinst

What are you supposed to be?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

98% OF PEOPLE SAY


Spoiler



'OH SHIT'


 BEFORE
GOING IN THE DITCH ON A SLIPPERY ROAD.

THE OTHER 2% ARE FROM ARKANSAS AND
SAY, 'HOLD MY BEER AND WATCH THIS.'


----------



## intinst

Norwegian Icebreaker heads up the Mississippi River. 
As you may have seen on the news it's been very cold in Iowa. So cold, in fact, that the US Corp of Engineers has borrowed a Norwegian Icebreaker to clear the Mississippi River for freighter traffic. 
The Icebreaker is starting near Davenport and working its way northward.
Here is a picture as the hard work of ice breaking begins. Impressive! 
Norwegian Icebreaker heads up the Mississippi. (click image for full sized picture)


----------



## intinst

Fix the cigarette lighter


----------



## intinst

Starting out well


----------



## intinst

Me too


----------



## intinst

Hmmm


----------



## intinst

Feel better now?


----------



## intinst

I certainly will.


----------



## intinst

Quite a combination


----------



## intinst

You're not supposed to see me, I'm camouflaged.


----------



## intinst

I don't even have a smart phone, so I don't want to know how they all see me.


----------



## intinst

There, don't you feel better about your visit to the dentist?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I don't even have a smart phone, so I don't want to know how they all see me.


I don't have a cell at all, so I'm probably invisible.


----------



## intinst

Homemade luge run, now this looks like fun!


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the easy opening cans


----------



## intinst

At a snail's pace, HA!


----------



## intinst

I was hoping for Albuquerque.


----------



## intinst

Next month?


----------



## intinst

I like you, you're silly!


----------



## intinst

Imponderable questions asked of Marilyn vos Savant:

As I travel the highways, I notice signs that read "Deer Crossing."  How do the deer know to cross at those signs?

Why are the Three Musketeers always depicted with swords? Why not muskets?

Why do the eyes of cardboard figures of people appear to watch and follow you as you pass by?

I've heard the the Earth's poles are reversing. Will the strip in my credit card still work?  
Will my refrigerator repel my magnets?

Why don't eggs taste like chicken?

Do I have more of a chance of catching a cold if I am chewing gum and blowing bubbles? 
In other words, can airborne germs be caught by my bubble and then ingested after it has 
deflated and the gum is back in my mouth?
(Actually this one sounds right. Gross, but right)

The city of Toledo, Ohio is urging its residents to lose weight to the tune of one million pounds. 
Will that much weight exiting our planet from such a small location, could it alter the Earth's orbit around the Sun?

In movies, when someone gets out of a car at night, why doesn't the dome light ever go on?

I notice that global warming increased after daylight saving time started in 1974. 
Well, duh! More daylight is going to make the world hotter, isn't it?

If a person on television held up a mirror facing the camera, could someone at home see his reflection?


----------



## intinst

My dachshund's ears are just as good!


----------



## intinst

This Cerberus doesn't look that scary


----------



## intinst

Please say you did.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

This Sudoku iz hardz, better rest up.


----------



## intinst

Sigmund Pug


----------



## intinst

Almost, I can allllmost reach it.


----------



## intinst

I need this shirt, I'll get it someday...


----------



## intinst

Sharp, get it?


----------



## intinst

Do it just one more time, I dare you.


----------



## intinst

If only I could


----------



## intinst

Take me to your Knitter


----------



## intinst

Look familiar, Scarlet?


----------



## intinst

This looks like a nice place for a picnic


----------



## intinst

Did I do that?


----------



## intinst

F-22 peal off


----------



## intinst

Another car I'll never be able to afford


----------



## intinst

The Eagles are in good hands


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Go on, you know you want to try it


----------



## intinst

It's snowing, it's snowing!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Look familiar, Scarlet?


Yeah. Brooklyn Bridge Centennial.


----------



## intinst

Ever seen a train plow two feet of snow just running down the rails? 
Another way of enjoying the snow. (for the viewer, probably not the guys on the train, it's just their job.)
Plowing snow at Goodland Ks. on the Kyle Railroad.


----------



## intinst

Meet Ben The Miniature Panda Cow. Awww of the Day? Dr. Moreau must be so proud.


----------



## intinst

Now that's lots of snow!


----------



## intinst

What could possibly go wrong with using this ATM?


----------



## intinst

My, that lookes like a great way to find out just how good your medical insurance is.


----------



## intinst

Neuschwanstein castle


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice place to spend a little time


----------



## intinst

One great thing about winter - Bikini Snow Angels!


----------



## intinst

AT-AT Down!


----------



## intinst

B2 and F22 fly by


----------



## intinst

Biker gangs aren't what they used to be


----------



## intinst

Sad, but true


----------



## intinst

Someones trying to steal Thumper's book cover!


----------



## intinst

Who says religious people don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## intinst

Ah oh


----------



## intinst

Scary picture


----------



## intinst

How people develop a fear of spiders


----------



## intinst

I think I know...


----------



## intinst

So near, and yet so far


----------



## intinst

The Kings` Dessert: Who can create 16,000 honey strings in two minutes? The Korean Candy Man can.


----------



## intinst

Wise


----------



## intinst

Wiser


----------



## intinst

bud weis er


----------



## intinst

That will be intimidating.


----------



## intinst

Pretty much


----------



## intinst

Build your own lawn furniture this winter! (short term use only)


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when you run out of ice and have to go out for some more?


----------



## intinst

A real polar bear plunge


----------



## intinst

What happens to robots when they are no longer able to function properly?


----------



## intinst

And I never get the long one when I need it...


----------



## intinst

There was supposed to be a tank parade today but somehow I missed it.


----------



## intinst

Look out Tokyo!


----------



## intinst

Got some serious air that time.


----------



## intinst

In high heels, to boot (sorry couldn't resist that one  )


----------



## intinst

Yakko's Universe Song
From the TV Show, "Animaniacs."


----------



## intinst

Put a smile on your face every time you come home.


----------



## intinst

Eddy gets all the girls


----------



## intinst

Bet it's harder to get it out than it was to get it in


----------



## intinst

What a hard question, where do Acid and Metal fall in?


----------



## intinst

Good things to rember


----------



## intinst

But...I thought that was all cats?


----------



## intinst

Remind me not to order the salsa.


----------



## intinst

Standing on the corner, watching all the girls, watching all the girls, watching all the girls go by..


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> What a hard question, where do Acid and Metal fall in?


Simple, they're not ROCKS!


----------



## caracara

Why do I put my Stats homework off till now?!
It's due 3rd period today... ooops...

Maybe I should get off KB and go do it...


----------



## sjc

Intinst, Loon, Gang: Thinking of you. Intinst; you are the best. Miss everyone. UPDATE:

I go to work, therapist, nutritionist, primary doc..week after week. Hardly any time for the boards and now I'm packing up 31 years worth.

*Divorce:* DH put a for sale sign and THE HOUSE SOLD THAT VERY FIRST DAY. I have to be out of my house with *nowhere to go* by...take a guess: Valentines. First he #*%*(@ my 25th Wedding Anniversary and NOW I have to be out of my beautiful home in appx 30 days. I will have to put stuff in storage (200 per month) and go live in my old bedroom at my folks; if they'll have my dog. I can't move much myself at 94 pounds and I haven't had a visitor other than my sis and bro popping in 5 min here and there in 90 days. I have been alone. My kids have basically turned on me...can't blame them; young, hurt, confused and conflicted. I just expected a bit more compassion.

*Sis In Law:* AKA my best friend of 31 years died and we had her wake last night (snowstorm today) funeral postponed until tomorrow. I spent much of last week visiting her at the hospital only to leave Friday night alone at 10:30 pm in the dark (bad neighborhood) and not even an offer to walk me to my car. WAKE up Saturday am...to a text from DH: My sister died. I dropped the phone fell to my knees and cried for hours. I wasn't even worth a phone call for all the years I put in and did for that family. I'm heartbroken.


----------



## Cindy416

sjc said:


> Intinst, Loon, Gang: Thinking of you. Intinst; you are the best. Miss everyone. UPDATE:
> 
> I go to work, therapist, nutritionist, primary doc..week after week. Hardly any time for the boards and now I'm packing up 31 years worth.
> 
> *Divorce:* DH put a for sale sign and THE HOUSE SOLD THAT VERY FIRST DAY. I have to be out of my house with *nowhere to go* by...take a guess: Valentines. First he #*%*(@ my 25th Wedding Anniversary and NOW I have to be out of my beautiful home in appx 30 days. I will have to put stuff in storage (200 per month) and go live in my old bedroom at my folks; if they'll have my dog. I can't move much myself at 94 pounds and I haven't had a visitor other than my sis and bro popping in 5 min here and there in 90 days. I have been alone. My kids have basically turned on me...can't blame them; young, hurt, confused and conflicted. I just expected a bit more compassion.
> 
> *Sis In Law:* AKA my best friend of 31 years died and we had her wake last night (snowstorm today) funeral postponed until tomorrow. I spent much of last week visiting her at the hospital only to leave Friday night alone at 10:30 pm in the dark (bad neighborhood) and not even an offer to walk me to my car. WAKE up Saturday am...to a text from DH: My sister died. I dropped the phone fell to my knees and cried for hours. I wasn't even worth a phone call for all the years I put in and did for that family. I'm heartbroken.


SJC, it's so good to hear from you again. I'm terribly sorry for all that you're going through, and you're on my prayer list, as usual. Please remember that you have a lot of people here who really care about you. Pop in whenever you can, and have faith that everything will work out. I hope your kids come around before long. It's a shame to hear that your SIL died. I don't know what else to say, except to say that we on the KB care. Thanks for checking in with us, as we've been missing you a lot.


----------



## caracara

You'll be in my prayers sjc.


----------



## intinst

sjc, thinking of you daily, stay as strong as you can.


----------



## intinst

Master Blaster


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help


----------



## intinst

yum


----------



## intinst

This is another fine mess you've gotten me into.


----------



## intinst

You don't wants to feeds me, fine. I duz it myself.


----------



## intinst

Don't move, I've got this spot all warm.


----------



## intinst

Anyone else hungry for watermelon now?


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

And Robin.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> ?


there's a typo in number 4.


----------



## Cindy416

Intinst, you crack me up! I've gotten to the point that I always check this thread from my iPad just so that I can easily save my favorite images. (They're great to use with my jigsaw puzzle apps.) One of my favorites still is the one of the women in the jeep in Africa. They have a flat tire, and two male lions are checking out the jeep. Just my luck. (I've always wanted to go on an African photo safari, so that's probably why I love the photo so much. Glad it happened to those women and not me!.) If I can locate the photo on here (I'm not on my iPad), I'll re-post it.

Here it is:










Hope you and LL are doing well after this difficult week, Intinst.


----------



## intinst

I thought it was a new toothpaste you bought.


----------



## intinst

This isn't Cincinnati?


----------



## intinst

Cats sleep where they want, not where you want.


----------



## intinst

Funny shoes


----------



## intinst

Nice view from the boat


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Funny shoes


I have those in black...they are weirdly wonderful and quite comfy!


----------



## intinst

I guess dogs and their owners do start to look like each other


----------



## intinst

Feels just like home


----------



## intinst

Seems like good advice


----------



## intinst

Beautiful pic!


----------



## intinst

Vapor trails


----------



## intinst

Ah, you guys might want to get a move on...


----------



## intinst

Oh really


----------



## intinst

Are those nutrition facts with or without "Extras?"


----------



## intinst

Teach must have read the Harry Potter books


----------



## intinst

Pizza anyone?


----------



## intinst

The development (or regression) of C3PO through the films


----------



## intinst

OK, now what?


----------



## intinst

She seems impressed


----------



## intinst

Who needs a taxi?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Who needs a taxi?


Actually, he's in a pedestrian only zone, so he wouldn't be catching a taxi anyways.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Actually, he's in a pedestrian only zone, so he wouldn't be catching a taxi anyways.


The skis would be a tough fit in the taxi anyway.


----------



## intinst

Looks to be on a mission


----------



## intinst

Ninja Hoboken


----------



## intinst

Looks like an interesting home.


----------



## intinst

A funny thing happened to your truck on my way to bring it back to you today...


----------



## intinst

It's OK, everyone feels that way.


----------



## intinst

You're really "on" with your bowling when even your bad shots turn out like this


----------



## intinst

Baby Elephant Playing On The Beach 
Get ready for the cute.


----------



## intinst

You Will Never Be Cooler Than This Lady. That`s no Photoshop--those are real earrings.


----------



## intinst

Schnoodle Plays The Piano And Sings Along. 
In spite of all of his practicing, he really isn't getting any better at it.


----------



## intinst

At 1000 frames a second


----------



## intinst

This little 4-year-old shows amazing talent


----------



## intinst

Not showing much respect here


----------



## intinst

Domino`s Pizza Delivery Instructions Complete.
Someone at Domino`s is too clever for their own good--a


Spoiler



smartass


, but clever nonetheless.


----------



## intinst

Your astronomy lesson for the day


----------



## intinst

Your Cat Hates His New Litter Box. It has left you a message to that effect.


----------



## Thumper

Link because it's got an f-bomb but it made me giggle


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> The Kings` Dessert: Who can create 16,000 honey strings in two minutes? The Korean Candy Man can.


My DD & I are *TOTALLY* impressed with this guy!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Neuschwanstein castle


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Ever seen a train plow two feet of snow just running down the rails?
> Another way of enjoying the snow. (for the viewer, probably not the guys on the train, it's just their job.)
> Plowing snow at Goodland Ks. on the Kyle Railroad.


I would SO watch this in person if I had a chance!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair

intinst said:


> Sigmund Pug


OMG! Did BRENDAN see THIS??  TOO CUTE!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Care for a custom motorcycle helmet?


----------



## intinst

Know it is too late for the season, but still...


----------



## intinst

Some very odd people in this world


----------



## intinst

Now in calico!


----------



## intinst

Really crabby day


----------



## intinst

REMEMBER THIS!


----------



## intinst

Everyone has a dream


----------



## intinst

Sometimes tech support must be fun


----------



## intinst

Speaking of Chuck...


----------



## intinst

First shave, huh? You missed a spot there at your eyebrow.


----------



## intinst

Keep this in mind for next year


----------



## intinst

Gotta be careful on those parking decks


----------



## intinst

Has anyone 5000 dollars you could lend me? I NEED one of these!


----------



## intinst

You might want to wait for version 2.0


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Grrrr!


----------



## intinst

Seems like a friendly place


----------



## intinst

I mean, come on Doc!


----------



## intinst

Anybody want fish for dinner?


----------



## intinst

Let's go look at the cannon balls instead


----------



## intinst

Well, I thought some of them were funny.


----------



## intinst

Pity her husband...


----------



## intinst

Hey! That's cheating!


----------



## intinst

Oh, really.


----------



## intinst

Must.... Have... Beer!


----------



## intinst

We've had cats for years, I've seen this in action.


----------



## intinst

We can tell, you know.


----------



## intinst

I gave up as soon as I saw this.


----------



## intinst

Oh, it is. They just won't give you a license plate for it.


----------



## intinst

See how you like having your head above a mantle.


----------



## intinst

What, no emblem on the shield?


----------



## intinst

Animal humor


----------



## intinst

Good a place as any


----------



## intinst

Hey, nice truck!


----------



## intinst

Taking the short cut


----------



## intinst

All work at the site stops at the same time every day. I gotta figure out what's happening.


----------



## intinst

HAVE YOU EVER BEEN GUILTY OF LOOKING AT OTHERS YOUR OWN AGE AND THINKING, SURELY I CAN'T LOOK THAT OLD.

WELL . . . YOU'LL LOVE THIS ONE.

MY NAME IS ALICE , AND I WAS SITTING IN THE WAITING ROOM FOR MY FIRST APPOINTMENT WITH A NEW DENTIST.

I NOTICED HIS DDS DIPLOMA ON THE WALL, WHICH BORE HIS FULL NAME SUDDENLY, I REMEMBERED A TALL, HANDSOME, DARK-HAIRED BOY WITH THE SAME NAME HAD BEEN IN MY HIGH SCHOOL CLASS SOME 40-ODD YEARS AGO.

COULD HE BE THE SAME GUY THAT I HAD A SECRET CRUSH ON, WAY BACK THEN?

UPON SEEING HIM, HOWEVER, I QUICKLY DISCARDED ANY SUCH THOUGHT.

THIS BALDING, GRAY-HAIRED MAN WITH THE DEEPLY LINED FACE WAS WAY TOO OLD TO HAVE BEEN MY CLASSMATE.

AFTER HE EXAMINED MY TEETH, I ASKED HIM IF HE HAD ATTENDED MORGAN PARK HIGH SCHOOL .

'YES. YES, I DID.. I'M A MUSTANG,' HE GLEAMED WITH PRIDE.

WHEN DID YOU GRADUATE?' I ASKED.

HE ANSWERED, 'IN 1975. WHY DO YOU ASK?'

YOU WERE IN MY CLASS!', I EXCLAIMED.

HE LOOKED AT ME CLOSELY.

THEN, THAT UGLY,

OLD,

BALD,

WRINKLED FACED,

FAT-


Spoiler



ASSED,



GRAY-HAIRED,

DECREPIT

SON-OF-A-


Spoiler



BITCH



ASKED,
'WHAT DID YOU TEACH


----------



## intinst

Legos chess


----------



## intinst

OK, this was your big idea, now what?


----------



## intinst

Puttin' on the Ritz!


----------



## intinst

Be careful to pick up the right Skoosh ball


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Puttin' on the Ritz!


mel brooks' Young Frankenstein at the Hilton Theater, NY.


----------



## intinst

Come on, you can do it, Smile!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead. Open the Lid. You know you want to.


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a c-c-c-cold ride home.


----------



## intinst

Howdy, I'm new here


----------



## intinst

Either really likes riding in a convertable or can't figure out how to put the top up.


----------



## intinst

Really like the new costumes!


----------



## intinst

Seldom see a car with a mullet


----------



## intinst

Instant fog


----------



## intinst

French Bulldog Pup Wants Out Of The Tub. Awww of the Day?


----------



## intinst

Little Red Riding Hood all grown up


----------



## intinst

Why'd you bring THAT into my our house?


----------



## intinst

Is this the new addictive behavior, brush licking?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a rural mailbox, to me.


----------



## intinst

Very Sci-Fi looking


----------



## intinst

Very good example of telekinesis?


----------



## intinst

Stretching is very important before exercise


----------



## intinst

Brrrr!


----------



## intinst

I do.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a sparkler!


----------



## intinst

Hey, it keeps him quiet.


----------



## intinst

And we don't even want to talk about the 50's kids and even earlier


----------



## intinst

Planned ahead


----------



## intinst

You old sly dog, you.


----------



## intinst

Patriotic?


----------



## intinst

Beer & Bacon


----------



## intinst

Anybody want to kiss?


----------



## intinst

Different viewpoint


----------



## intinst

This looks like one of those "Hold my beer and watch this" ideas


----------



## intinst

Hey, I know a place with a great view of the city and it isn't too crowded


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the lift!


----------



## intinst

Stay Puft snowman


----------



## intinst

Got some change and some time?


----------



## intinst

Not gonna look, not gonna look, not gonna...


----------



## intinst

Hey lazybones, get over here with me!


----------



## intinst

Better get the door open, looks like he needs to go out.


----------



## intinst

That took a while


----------



## intinst

Strawberry?


----------



## intinst

We sleeps where we wants


----------



## intinst

These aren't the droids we were looking for, but put them on my ship anyway.


----------



## intinst

Nice hot cuppa


----------



## intinst

another nice view


----------



## intinst

Charlie coudn't afford a room with a shower, so he made do the best he could.


----------



## intinst

Couldn't decide what to leave home, so packed the whole house.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> another nice view


You can almost see my house in this shot!


----------



## Cindy416

scarlet said:


> You can almost see my house in this shot!


Cool! I've only beenn in NYC once, and that was for a few days when I was in high school, but I absolutely loved the place! There's so much to do, as opposed to the boondocks where I live, where I have to make my own fun.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## telracs

I apologize, but my sister sent me this.

Two feet of snow.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I apologize, but my sister sent me this.
> 
> Two feet of snow.


And you just had to pass it on to us, right?


----------



## intinst

Shirt to dress in just a minute. OK, maybe just a coverup







, maybe jusat a coverup.


----------



## intinst

Colorful, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Nope, no way I'm going up there like that.


----------



## intinst

Sparkly


----------



## intinst

That's going to be expensive.


----------



## intinst

Different caped crusader


----------



## intinst

I love sidewalk art


----------



## intinst

Great view...for a while


----------



## intinst

Makes even a wintery day pretty


----------



## intinst

Wild for that twig


----------



## intinst

Their motto is, safety first fourth ah, just get up there and get the job done.


----------



## intinst

Guess who is getting ribbed about their fishing prowess for the next month.


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate waiting for the light to change?


----------



## intinst

Love the new costume


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> And you just had to pass it on to us, right?


"shared joy is joy multiplied, shared pain is pain diminished." take your pick which this is.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> "shared joy is joy multiplied, shared pain is pain diminished." take your pick which this is.


It's always a joy with you, scarlet.


----------



## intinst

On what would have been Benny Hill's 87th birthday, here is his wishing 
well sketch, with bonus cameo by David Prowse, AKA Darth Vader


----------



## intinst

Affectionate cat...Either that or its head itches


----------



## intinst

Yes, hold it right there


----------



## intinst

I'm here to trim the shrubbery?


----------



## intinst

One very happy snowman


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Might as well make use of it


----------



## intinst

Shark Attack!


----------



## intinst

Baaa, cough, cough, ahem. Grrrr.


----------



## intinst

creative


----------



## intinst

Say that again, I dare you


----------



## intinst

Tough little thing


----------



## intinst

Be careful around this one.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Aww Of The Day: Baby Dolphin & Baby Penguin. The cute... it`s too much to handle... gaaaaa!


----------



## intinst

I believe you are correct.


----------



## intinst

The things people will do for money


----------



## intinst

My thoughts, too.


----------



## intinst

Don't judge us.


----------



## intinst

Somepeople have too much imagination for their own good


----------



## intinst

He's a real hothead.


----------



## intinst

Does not understand the concept of "car pooling."


----------



## intinst

Dis da moon walk


----------



## intinst

So who is the real winner here?


----------



## telracs

intinst, any reason for the kat profusion today?


----------



## intinst

Got a real nice Heifer here, only milked once a day by her owner, no milking machine used on her!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> intinst, any reason for the kat profusion today?


Just the order I found things in, so here's a cow sign one.


----------



## intinst

Some no one can really afford...


----------



## intinst

Or post it on the internet...


----------



## intinst

I keep having the feeling that I've forgotten something.


----------



## intinst

Hey, easy meal there!


----------



## intinst

Know who I'll call to shovel my driveway next time.


----------



## intinst

Think that covers the basics


----------



## intinst

Must be a real fan


----------



## intinst

Finally some one explains it in a manner I can understand


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, it's a surprise!


----------



## intinst

It's for a niche market


----------



## intinst

Must be an interesting farm to work on.


----------



## intinst

Talented and strong!


----------



## intinst

NASA - Methane engine test fire
This is the test firing of NASA's new Methane rocket, 
which could be the key to deep space exploration, 
because methane is very prominent in space, 
and could be easily harvested, reducing launch costs.


----------



## intinst

Don't you wish that some days had a reboot feature?


----------



## intinst

What's up with these stores and their refrigerator cases?


----------



## intinst

Wild party at kitteh's house


----------



## intinst

Care with that button!


----------



## intinst

I'll never understand the fashion world


----------



## intinst

At least they're ready for some things


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

Some days you just can't catch a break.


----------



## intinst

OK to be a little sad


----------



## intinst

Thanks for building me my fort, Dad.


----------



## intinst

Guess they didn't catch him with the spoons.


----------



## intinst

Two big smiles for the camera now, OK?


----------



## intinst

Iz tell you when scary part over, OK?


----------



## intinst

They'll be easy to repair


----------



## intinst

Curling with humans


----------



## intinst

His mother is going to be so mad when she see his clothes...


----------



## intinst

Milk AND beef?


----------



## intinst

Is it soup yet?


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should pay more attention to the modern game, it seems to have changed since I played.


----------



## intinst

Guess it works


----------



## intinst

Guess this is what they mean when they say, "Keeps an honest man honest."


----------



## intinst

Must be desperate times.


----------



## intinst

Who's winning?


----------



## intinst

What's with all the cars in pools?


----------



## intinst

Looks inviting!


----------



## intinst

That's all the words I know.


----------



## intinst

The day Mary Poppins became a tagger.


----------



## intinst

If you don't want that, I'll take care of it for you!


----------



## intinst

Never seen a car with one before


----------



## intinst

One day an old German Shepherd starts chasing rabbits and before long, discovers that he's lost. Wandering about, he notices a panther heading rapidly in his direction with the intention of having lunch.

The old German Shepherd thinks, "Oh, oh! I'm in deep doo-doo now!" 
Noticing some bones on the ground close by, he immediately settles down to chew on the bones with his back to the approaching cat.

Just as the panther is about to leap, the old German Shepherd exclaims loudly,
"Boy, that was one delicious panther! I wonder, if there are any more around here?"

Hearing this, the young panther halts his attack in mid-strike, a look of terror comes over him and he slinks away into the trees. 


"Whew!," says the panther, "That was close! That old German Shepherd nearly had me!"

Meanwhile, a squirrel who had been watching the whole scene from a nearby tree, figures he can put this knowledge to good use and trade it for protection from the  panther.

So, off he goes.The squirrel soon catches up with the panther, spills the beans and strikes a deal for himself with the panther.

The young panther is furious at being made a fool of and says, "Here, squirrel, hop on my back and see what's going to happen to that conniving canine!"

Now, the old German Shepherd sees the panther coming with the squirrel on his back and thinks, "What am I going to do now?," but instead of running, the dog sits down with his back to his attackers, pretending he hasn't seen them yet, and just when they get close enough to hear, the old German Shepherd says..."Where's that squirrel? I sent him off an hour ago to bring me another panther!"

Moral of this story... 
Don't mess with the old dogs ... Age and skill will always overcome youth and treachery!

BS and brilliance only come with age and experience.

Remember this, Grasshopper!


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered how it is done:


It's late fall and the Indians on a remote reservation in Montana asked their new chief if the coming winter was going to be cold or mild.

Since he was a chief in a modern society, he had never been taught the old secrets. When he looked at the sky, he couldn't tell what the winter was going to be like.
Nevertheless, to be on the safe side, he told his tribe that the winter was indeed going to be cold and that the members of the village should collect firewood to be prepared. But, being a practical leader, after several days, he got an idea.He went to the phone booth, called the National Weather Service and asked,
'Is the coming winter going to be cold?'

'It looks like this winter is going to be quite cold,' the
meteorologist at the weather service responded.

So the chief went back to his people and told them to collect even more firewood in order to be prepared.

A week later, he called the National Weather Service again. 'Does it still look like it is going to be a very cold winter?'
'Yes,' the man at National Weather Service again replied, 'it's going to be a very cold winter.'

The chief again went back to his people and ordered them to collect every scrap of firewood they could find.

Two weeks later, the chief called the National Weather Service again. 'Are you absolutely sure that the winter is going to be very cold?'
'Absolutely,' the man replied. 'It's looking more and more like it is going to be one of the coldest winters we've ever seen.'
'How can you be so sure?' the chief asked.
The weatherman replied, 'The Indians are collecting a **** load of firewood.'


----------



## intinst

Question: Is


Spoiler



Sex


 Work?

A U.S.Marine Colonel was about to start the morning briefing to his
staff. While waiting for the coffee machine to finish brewing, the
colonel decided to pose a question to all assembled. He explained
that his wife had been a bit frisky the night before and he failed to
get his usual amount of sound sleep. He posed the question of just
how much of


Spoiler



sex


 was "work" and how much of it was "pleasure?"

A Major chimed in with 75%-25% in favor of work.

A Captain said it was 50%-50%.

A lieutenant responded with 25%-75% in favor of pleasure, depending upon
his state of inebriation at the time.

There being no consensus, the colonel turned to the PFC who was in
charge of making the coffee and asked for HIS opinion?

Without any hesitation, the young PFC responded, "Sir, it has to be 100%
pleasure.

The colonel was surprised and as you might guess, asked why?

"Well, sir, if there was any work involved, the officers would have me
doing it for them."

The room fell silent.

God Bless the enlisted man.

A M E R I C A --- home of the free, because of the Brave.


----------



## intinst

And you know what that can lead to.


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions


----------



## intinst

Where'd he go? He was there just a minute ago.


----------



## intinst

Houston, I think we have a problem...or two


----------



## intinst

That's gonna be hard to start


----------



## intinst

What a celebratory anouncement!


----------



## intinst

Bet Martha Stewart has one just like it in her house


----------



## intinst

Oversize. Really, ya think?


----------



## intinst

They look so proud of themselves


----------



## intinst

Exercise, it does a body good.
(click thumbnail for full size)


----------



## intinst

For a little longer


----------



## intinst

But, but, but...I thought you said...


----------



## intinst

Colorful waterfront


----------



## intinst

Eeeew, those are some ugly legs over there!


----------



## intinst

Oh come on, I just wanted to taste it. I left you plenty!


----------



## intinst

Russian Bear Tu-95 bomber


----------



## intinst

Swear!


----------



## intinst

I see it, I understand how it works, but I still want to know, why?


----------



## intinst

It's everywhere now


----------



## intinst

Airplane art


----------



## intinst

Frank & Nancy


----------



## intinst

Whale
(Over to the left, you can barely see it!)


----------



## intinst

Interesting cloud formation


----------



## intinst

Kick in a can


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Firefox puckered up


----------



## intinst

Little bit of wind erosion there


----------



## intinst

One of these people is not like the others


----------



## intinst

Brrr!


----------



## intinst

Open the door, lunch


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

It's SpiderCamel! Wait a minute here, SpiderCamel?


----------



## intinst

Frozen Bubbles 01-24-11
The coldest temperatures measured in the last three years on the mountain allowed the summit crew to have a little fun. After some trial and error, a solution of dish soap, sugar, and water was found to create bubbles that would freeze before hitting the ground. With air temperatures outside around 33 below zero, and winds at nearly hurricane force, the "experiment" was attempted in several different sheltered locations at the Sherman Adams State Park Building where temperatures were a few degrees warmer. One of the locations was warm enough that one could actually see the bubbles crystallizing, while the second location was several degrees colder, and the bubbles froze almost immediately. The Mount Washington Observatory is a private, non-profit scientific and educational organization. We rely on the support of members to continue the important work that we do on Mount Washington, documenting the extreme weather, performing important research, and educating the public about science, weather, and the wonders of Mount Washington. Please visit our website, www.mountwashington.org for more information on becoming a member, including the many benefits of membership. You can also find current summit conditions, forecasts, webcams, and observer comments on our website. Thanks for watching!


----------



## intinst

The most awesome "drumming along with the Barber of Seville" you'll see today


----------



## intinst

Better pick up the pace man, or get some skis!


----------



## intinst

Extreme camping


----------



## intinst

B-17 over the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## intinst

Great view


----------



## intinst

Not me


----------



## intinst

You sure you got that lid on tight?
Yeah, I'm sure. Hurry up, it's lunch time!


----------



## intinst

Sunset


----------



## intinst

I just want it to pump gas.


----------



## intinst

Missed a spot


----------



## intinst

Cute couple


----------



## intinst

The rush hour traffic is baaaaad today.


----------



## intinst

Low bridge


----------



## intinst

Not a low bridge


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Time to buy another vehicle


----------



## intinst

Yeah, you definitely need to floss better there in the back. 
I'll have to get some xrays, you might have a cavity in that one one the upper left.


----------



## intinst

Covered from the shoulders to the ankles, but not leaving anything to the imagination


----------



## intinst

You don't scare me with your sign


----------



## intinst

Swords into plowshares, tanks into reefs


----------



## intinst

Bad shag


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, I feel hungry


----------



## intinst

Doesn't every class have a panda?


----------



## intinst

For the animal in you


----------



## intinst

Might be a little loud


----------



## intinst

Comments?


----------



## intinst

The weight of all those makes him lean forward


----------



## intinst

Do you mind? we're eating.


----------



## intinst

If that's the garage (and car), imagine what the rest of the place is like.


----------



## intinst

This place is more fun than a (wheel)barrel of monkeys!


----------



## intinst

Do you mind, I'm walking here


----------



## intinst

Egad!


----------



## intinst

Boy, that icebreaker is doing a good job!


----------



## intinst

And a glass of your wine?


----------



## intinst

colorful


----------



## intinst

A dog that size does intimidate some people,\.


----------



## intinst

Don't know about those green seats...


----------



## intinst

You can make anything from Legos.


----------



## intinst

A break from winter


----------



## Brenda Carroll

*A break from sanity.* I received some very good advice today. I thought I would share it.

1. If you're choking on an ice cube, simply pour a cup of boiling water down your throat. Presto! the blockage will instantly remove itself.

2. Avoid cutting yourself when slicing vegetables by getting someone else to hold the vegetables while you chop.

3. A mouse trap placed on top of your alarm clock will prevent you from rolling over and going back to sleep after you hit the snooze button.

4. If you have a bad cough, take a large dose of laxatives-then you'll be afraid to cough.

5. You only need two tools in life-WD-40 and duct tape. If it doesn't move and should, use the WD-40. If it shouldn't move and does, use the duct tape.

6. Remember-everyone seems normal until you get to know them.

7. If you can't fix it with a hammer, you've got an electrical problem.


----------



## intinst

I see this over and over


----------



## intinst

Sometimes winter storms are pretty, at least in pictures, if not in person.


----------



## intinst

Like, I wouldn't like this in person!


----------



## intinst

Witnessed this with my cats


----------



## intinst

Feel certain this is the case.


----------



## intinst

Chose poorly


----------



## intinst

Interesting neighbor


----------



## intinst

Iz too sleepenz in box


----------



## intinst

The problem with fishing as a hobby is the equipment gets so expensive


----------



## intinst

I thought I said ""no onions" on mine?


----------



## intinst

Bet collecting the fine is tough


----------



## intinst

You need to move your car, this is a no parking area.


----------



## intinst

Take that!


----------



## intinst

If she wants to arm wrestle, say no


----------



## intinst

For your edification


----------



## intinst

I can't catch the little sucker that's doing this to me!


----------



## intinst

If not for sleepinz, why it made of warmz?


----------



## intinst

Kinda cold out there in that pasture


----------



## intinst

Lot of work


----------



## intinst

Might not havebeen the original message


----------



## intinst

Those hard hats give me a headache


----------



## intinst

You do know you aare wrong, I've marked the page.


----------



## intinst

Space Shuttle cockpit


----------



## intinst

Space shuttle


----------



## intinst

I meanz it too


----------



## intinst

Aint it the truth


----------



## intinst

Any time now, today would be nice!


----------



## intinst

How's your day going?


----------



## intinst

Man, you give one goat a ride and they all want one!


----------



## intinst

For those times you want to grill a couple of hot dogs and pretend you are Zorro.
As the saying goes, "It's all fun and games till someone loses an eye."


----------



## intinst

Oh, hello there. Nothing to see here. Just me taking my human for a walk.


----------



## intinst

Balance


----------



## intinst

Breaking bricks with your face doesn't make you a bad


Spoiler



ass


, they have to be on fire!


----------



## intinst

I must admit, I have never thought of anyone using a carrot costume


----------



## intinst

Nice boot birdhouse boot birdhouse


----------



## intinst

She's just a tease


----------



## intinst

All right, who's going to clean this up?


----------



## intinst

I don't worry about flats, I've got a spare in the back.


----------



## intinst

Chocolate covered bacon? On a stick?


----------



## intinst

Why you laighing?


----------



## intinst

Stretch out and get comfy.


----------



## intinst

Vought F4U Corsair


----------



## intinst

Bo Peep and her lamb?


----------



## intinst

Nice 'Do'


----------



## intinst

Will be at it a while


----------



## intinst

Sign place by the seagulls


----------



## intinst

That umbrella is so his colors


----------



## intinst

Special delivery


----------



## intinst

How is your day going?


----------



## intinst

For the dog who has everything


----------



## intinst

Never, ever, make the duct tape man mad at you.


----------



## intinst

Otters can juggle, who knew?


----------



## intinst

Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these 
couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds.
Not even turkeys!


----------



## intinst

This is about video games but could be directed at ebooks just as easily


----------



## intinst

She always wins because no one will step in and take a charging foul.


----------



## intinst

When you have to get the grass mowed right now!


----------



## intinst

F-22 flight line


----------



## intinst

I cleaned my plate and the door glass all by my self!


----------



## intinst

Spock, TNG


----------



## intinst

Working on his posture?


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of flippers slippers.


----------



## intinst

OK, its level now, happy?


----------



## intinst

In your Easter bonnet with all the frills upon it, You'll be the grandest lady in the Easter Parade.


----------



## intinst

Custom built cruiser bicycle.


----------



## intinst

The Good, The Bad and Some Ugly Crashes
The 11-foot-8 bridge stood its ground for another year. In 2010, nine trucks and one RV crashed into this low-clearance bridge in Durham, North Carolina. The clearance of the bridge is clearly marked, yet drivers frequently don't realize that their vehicles are too tall.


----------



## intinst

Even the DVD commercials are better from the BBC.


----------



## intinst

Clever


----------



## intinst

Not to this point again...Yet.


----------



## intinst

Might have been a touch too heavy for that.


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

Bat Girl's looking good...Except...What's up with those boots?


----------



## intinst

I know the brochure said we'd have the whole "Island" to our selves, but I'm not liking this!


----------



## intinst

Good balance


----------



## intinst

Google, sigh.


----------



## intinst

Hey, I said you could kiss me, but no tongue!


----------



## intinst

But are you hiring at this time?


----------



## intinst

Just being friendly


----------



## intinst

Great looking spot for a picnic,but the climb from the boat's a bit much


----------



## intinst

No, I thought you had the keys


----------



## intinst

Great Poker Domino face


----------



## intinst

Someone needs to make use of the opportunity.


----------



## Thumper

I am so immature that when I surfed into Not Quite Kindle a few minutes ago, this made me laugh










Someday I'll grow up...


----------



## telracs

but do you still have the strawberry octopus?












Spoiler



btw, this is a picture I took at the Greek restaurant where I ate dinner last night.


----------



## intinst

I think they're trying to tell us something


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> yum


I sure hope that is pudding; and that she's not sitting just outside of the lavette...lol.


----------



## intinst

31 legged race (you know, like a three legged race, only cooler!)


----------



## intinst

Long flowing hair


----------



## intinst

Bring on the barbecue!


----------



## intinst

Don't think of it as I missed the garage, think of it as an opportunity to remodel the living toom!


----------



## intinst

I'm trying to cut back to a pack a day.


----------



## intinst

Note to self, forget about getting that bigger motorcycle


----------



## intinst

When you just have to get your snowmobile someplace.


----------



## intinst

The neighbor dogs don't bother me anymore when I take my daily walk with my new companion animal.


----------



## intinst

You have been Ric rolled caked.


----------



## intinst

Ah, how Christmasy!


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Weird


----------



## intinst

Thumper said:


> I am so immature that when I surfed into Not Quite Kindle a few minutes ago, this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I'll grow up...


As a writer , you may also enjoy this:
The college writing class was told they had to write a 'short story' in as few words as possible. 
The story must contain the following three components:
(1)Religion
(2)Sexuality
(3)Mystery
There was only one A+ paper in the entire class. It read as follows... Oh God, I think I'm pregnant. I wonder who the father is?


----------



## intinst

Another story:
Before our daughter went off to college, our family took a vacation in Colorado, flying to Denver and renting a car. We visited the Royal Gorge Bridge, which is more than 1000 feet above the Arkansas River. Walking out onto the bridge, I noticed it swayed in the wind. Then a car went past us, and the wood-plank roadway moved beneath my feet. "I don't think I want to drive the car across this bridge," I finally said. "What are you worried about?" our daughter replied. "It's a rental."


----------



## intinst

A new moderator hat for Betsy, for those trying times


----------



## intinst

No, I don't have a clue what's going on in this picture.


----------



## intinst

Very, very disappointed.


----------



## intinst

Nice family portrait, but they all look a little pasty.


----------



## intinst

Think I 'd rather have cans, those bottles could be a bit uncomfortable, if you know what I mean.


----------



## intinst

Bad choice of parking spots.


----------



## intinst

Might not be a bad idea, some areas, this year.
And people would probably move over for you on the highway!


----------



## intinst

Now, this is dog (body) sledding!


----------



## markbeyer

Great topic! 

Hey, here's a thought: Buy Books! Kindle, hardcover, paperback ... just read. 

Since I've dumped television, I'm reading on average 35 books per year.


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> As a writer , you may also enjoy this:
> The college writing class was told they had to write a 'short story' in as few words as possible.
> The story must contain the following three components:
> (1)Religion
> (2)Sexuality
> (3)Mystery
> There was only one A+ paper in the entire class. It read as follows... Oh God, I think I'm pregnant. I wonder who the father is?


----------



## intinst

markbeyer said:


> Great topic!
> 
> Hey, here's a thought: Buy Books! Kindle, hardcover, paperback ... just read.
> 
> Since I've dumped television, I'm reading on average 35 books per year.


I read 10 to 20 each month.


----------



## intinst

Quote of the Day
Time is what we want most, but what we use worst.
William Penn 

Guess it isn't just a modern problem.


----------



## intinst

Between a rock and a hard spot...shady, though.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll skip lunch


----------



## intinst

Immodest tree


----------



## intinst

Some folks will do nearly anything to improve their cell phone reception.


----------



## intinst

Vertical parking only


----------



## intinst

Not-so-Smart car


----------



## intinst

Mirror image laugh


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's discrimination!


----------



## intinst

That's going to register on the seismograph!


----------



## telracs

Meeting:  a place where minutes are taken and hours are lost.


----------



## intinst

No, we're not the FBI, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Kid will grow up to hate Star Wars


----------



## intinst

This is Canadian National locomotive number 2699. It is a 212 ton machine powered by a 183 liter, 4400 hp V16 4 stroke diesel Shortly before this picture was taken, while working under load, 2699 experienced what is known in the trade as a "catastrophic uncontained engine failure". The train was passing the town of Independence , LA, at the time. The first picture below shows that the engine exploded and one of the 16 cylinder-packs that form the engine was ejected through the engine bay body side and thrown clear of the locomotive. In addition to this the piston from that cylinder was thrown free by the force of the failure. It was ejected so violently that it traveled through the air and crashed through the roof of a nearby home where it embedded itself in an interior wall.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wow!


----------



## intinst

This man has skills


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it...


----------



## intinst

Strength and flexibility


----------



## intinst

Don't see this every day.


----------



## intinst

Beard sculpture


----------



## intinst

Safe but still fashionable


----------



## intinst

Hate to pay for the groceries to fill that.


----------



## intinst

Tiny pistol, adds a different feel to concealed carry


----------



## intinst

OK, you've got my attention.
I had no idea about the laser eye beams.


----------



## intinst

And people wonder why their dog has "accidents."


----------



## intinst

Busy man


----------



## intinst

Oh, there it is!


----------



## intinst

The cheap seats


----------



## intinst

Really excited about rain


----------



## intinst

Let me go!


----------



## intinst

Street philosopher


----------



## intinst

Oopsie


----------



## intinst

How long would it burn? Years? Decades?


----------



## intinst

You should see the milk and bread...


----------



## intinst

Bunyanesque


----------



## intinst

Let's do it again!


----------



## intinst

Corgis can play tether-ball, who knew?


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'll pass. I hurt enough already.


----------



## intinst

They just pick it up and set it in the driveway when they are ready to go.


----------



## intinst

Nice tag


----------



## intinst

I have no words


----------



## intinst

Captain, lower the gear and prepare for landing


----------



## intinst

Strong and good balance for his age, or any age for that matter


----------



## intinst

I have shoes like that, but I guess I've been wearing them wrong.


----------



## intinst

creative bottle holder


----------



## intinst

cardboard tank


----------



## intinst

And another fashion statement...


----------



## intinst

godawful ugly seems so inadequate


----------



## intinst

Will tinfoil hats ever really go out of style?


----------



## intinst

Feed Me!


----------



## intinst

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone
Women seem wicked when you're unwanted
Streets are uneven when you're down


----------



## intinst

Saves on gas for the mower


----------



## intinst

Determination...and dirt


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should grow my beard out longer and ...Nah


----------



## intinst

Always Believe The Signs!


----------



## intinst

Better go faster, Vee-Bub!


----------



## intinst

Care to tickle the keys?


----------



## intinst

And if the date's boring, you've got something to read!


----------



## intinst

Go Go Gadget Legs!


----------



## intinst

And another look at skating


----------



## intinst

I can see your tan line


----------



## intinst

Which super hero group is he with?


----------



## intinst

Caution, Pothole ahead


----------



## intinst

And at such a good price!


----------



## intinst

Nice place you've got there


----------



## intinst

You did not just bring up that Coke commercial gig, that was years ago.


----------



## intinst

Big earrings


----------



## intinst

Halp! It eated me!


----------



## intinst

Things to do


----------



## intinst

What is a milk sandwich?


----------



## intinst

Sorry about that


----------



## intinst

Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry


----------



## intinst

What a pretty red dress she almost has on!


----------



## intinst

Ah, those were the days! I was a Commodore man myself


----------



## intinst

Don't need a babysitter, I've got a bodyguard!


----------



## intinst

Breakfast scarf


----------



## intinst

Pit crew


----------



## intinst

BFFs


----------



## intinst

Looks good to me


----------



## intinst

Foggy bridge


----------



## intinst

And while we're at it, let's continue to kill ourselves with cholesterol. 
(But this looks good, as well!)


----------



## intinst

C-17Globemaster taxiing


----------



## intinst

A Caddy?


----------



## intinst

Nice view of the water


----------



## intinst

For the cat lover who has everything


----------



## intinst

dividing line


----------



## intinst

Beautiful train pic


----------



## intinst

Birdie with a hat


----------



## intinst

Got a little snow to clear before we go anywhere


----------



## intinst

Aftermath


----------



## intinst

You said there were cookies up here.


----------



## intinst

Bride of Frankenstein?


----------



## intinst

Don't look at me, I'm not the one dressed up like a fool.


----------



## intinst

Loves the rodeo


----------



## intinst

Nice exercise area you've got there


----------



## intinst

Whoooo you lookin' at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

Now we're in trouble!!


----------



## intinst

Go For Launch! Space Shuttle The Time-Lapse Movie


----------



## intinst

This Is What An Ambush Will Look Like... but you'll never see it coming!


----------



## intinst

THE ENTABULATOR ! You need one of these!


----------



## intinst

The best dueling cellists playing 'Smooth Criminal' video you'll see all day


----------



## intinst

Don't even think about serving garbage like this for my dinner!


----------



## intinst

Watch out!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> You have been Ric rolled caked.


Mine did...lol.


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a cold ride


----------



## intinst

Seas ar e a little heavy today...


----------



## intinst

Must be a road around there somewhere


----------



## intinst

Pucker Up!


----------



## intinst

Welcome to Masterpiece Theater, tonight our show will be...


----------



## intinst

Wonder if she feels warmer?


----------



## intinst

Clever?


----------



## intinst

Stop playing with your food!


----------



## intinst

A little foggy today


----------



## intinst

Don't look, maybe she's stopped staring now...Nope.


----------



## intinst

Sunflower farm


----------



## intinst

I don't think we're having school today


----------



## intinst

It's a cruel, cruel world


----------



## intinst

Good balance, on what, I don't know!


----------



## intinst

Where's the buggy whip?


----------



## intinst

Delorean limo


----------



## intinst

Harbor lights


----------



## intinst

Need any help?


----------



## tsilver

I don't need help with chocolate


----------



## intinst

Sparkly


----------



## intinst

Wonder where Scarlet is?


----------



## intinst

Good Movie


----------



## intinst

Great pic


----------



## intinst

Storm coming


----------



## intinst

Icy car hood


----------



## intinst

W'zuppppp!


----------



## intinst

A New Grocery Concept

A new supermarket opened in Sebastopol , CA . It has an automatic water
mister to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you hear the
sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain.

When you pass the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and you experience
The scent of fresh mown hay.

In the meat department there is the aroma of charcoal grilled steaks
With onions.

When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle, and the
Air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs frying.

The bread department features the tantalizing smell of fresh baked bread
& cookies.

I don't buy toilet paper there anymore.


----------



## intinst

A friend sent this to me, he's only thirty five. Dad blamed whippersnapper!

If you are 36, or older, you might think this is hilarious if not you may not understand any of it!

When I was a kid, adults used to bore me to tears with their tedious diatribes about how hard things were. 
When they were growing up; what with walking twenty-five miles to school every 
morning.... Uphill... Barefoot... BOTH ways...yadda, yadda, yadda

And I remember promising myself that when I grew up, there was no way I was going to 
lay a bunch of crap like that on my kids about how hard I had it and how easy they've got it!

But now that I'm over the ripe old age of thirty six, I can't help but look around and notice the youth of today. 
You've got it so easy! I mean, compared to my childhood, you live in a dang Utopia! And I hate to say it,
but you kids today, you don't know how good you've got it!

1) I mean, when I was a kid we didn't have the Internet. If we wanted to know something, 
we had to go to the dern library and look it up ourselves, in the card catalog!!

2) There was no email!! We had to actually write somebody a letter - with a pen! 
Then you had to walk all the way across the street and put it in the mailbox, and it 
would take like a week to get there! Stamps were 10 cents!

3) Child Protective Services didn't care if our parents beat us. As a matter of fact, the parents of 
all my friends also had permission to kick our


Spoiler



ass


! Nowhere was safe!

4) There were no MP3's or Napsters or iTunes! If you wanted to steal music, you had to hitchhike 
to the record store and shoplift it yourself!

5) Or you had to wait around all day to tape it off the radio, and the DJ would usually talk over the 
beginning and


Spoiler



screw


 it all up! There were no CD players! We had tape decks in our car. 
We'd play our favorite tape and "eject" it when finished, and then the tape would come undone rendering it useless. 
Cause, hey, that's how we rolled, Baby! Dig?

6) We didn't have fancy crap like Call Waiting! If you were on the phone 
and somebody else called, they got a busy signal, that's it!

7) There weren't any dag blasted cell phones either. If you left the house, you just didn't make a call or receive one. 
You actually had to be out of touch with your "friends". OH MY GOSH !!! Think of the horror... not being in touch 
with someone 24/7!!! And then there's TEXTING. Yeah, right. Please! You kids have no idea how annoying you are.

 And we didn't have fancy Caller ID either! When the phone rang, you had no idea who it was! 
It could be your school, your parents, your boss, your bookie, your drug dealer, the collection agent... 
you just didn't know!!! You had to pick it up and take your chances, mister!

9) We didn't have any fancy PlayStation or Xbox video games with high-resolution 3-D graphics! 
We had the Atari 2600! With games like 'Space Invaders' and 'Asteroids'. Your screen guy was a 
little square! You actually had to use your imagination!!! And there were no multiple levels or screens, 
it was just one screen.. Forever! And you could never win. The game just kept getting harder and harder 
and faster and faster until you died! Just like LIFE!

10) You had to use a little book called a TV Guide to find out what was on! 
You were


Spoiler



screwed


 when it came to channel surfing! 
You had to get off your butt and walk over to the TV to change the channel!!! 
NO REMOTES!!! Oh, no, what's the world coming to?!?!

11) There was no Cartoon Network either! You could only get cartoons on Saturday Morning. 
Do you hear what I'm saying? We had to wait ALL WEEK for cartoons, you spoiled little rat!

12) And we didn't have microwaves. If we wanted to heat something up, we had to use the stove! Imagine that!

13) And our parents told us to stay outside and play... all day long. Oh, no, no electronics to soothe and comfort. 
And if you came back inside... you were doing chores!

14) And car seats - oh, please! Mom threw your little panzy butt in the back seat and you hung on. 
If you were lucky, you got the "safety arm" across the chest at the last moment if she had 
to stop suddenly, and if your head hit the dashboard, well that was your fault for calling "shot gun" in the first place!

See! That's exactly what I'm talking about! You kids today have got it too easy. 
You're spoiled rotten! You guys wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in 1970 or any time before!

Regards,
The Over 40 Crowd


----------



## intinst

The Importance of Exercise

Walking can add minutes to your life.
This enables you at 85 years old
to spend an additional 5 months in a nursing
home at $7000 per month.

My grandpa started walking
five miles a day when he was 60.
Now he's 97 years old
and we don't know where he is.

I like long walks,
especially when they are taken
by people who annoy me.

The only reason I would take up walking
is so that I could hear heavy breathing again.

I have to walk early in the morning,
before my brain figures out what I'm doing..

I joined a health club last year,
spent about 400 bucks.
Haven't lost a pound.
Apparently you have to go there.

Every time I hear the dirty word 'exercise',
I wash my mouth out with chocolate.

The advantage of exercising every day
is so when you die, they'll say,
"Well, she looks good, doesn't she?"

If you are going to try cross-country skiing,
start with a small country.

I know I got a lot of exercise
the last few years,......
just getting over the hill.

We all get heavier as we get older,
because there's a lot more information in our heads.
That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

AND

Every time I start thinking too much
about how I look,
I just find a Happy Hour
and by the time I leave,
I look just fine.

You could run this over to your friends
But just e-mail it to them


----------



## intinst

Gets crowded quickly


----------



## intinst

Pretty cheap, really


----------



## intinst

What kind of bird is that?


----------



## intinst

We're doomed


----------



## intinst

If you're not the lead dog, the view never changes


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh


----------



## intinst

Revenge for cow tipping


----------



## intinst

Warp factor 4, engage Mr. Sulu


----------



## intinst

Sometimes


----------



## intinst

No worries, we've put gates at all the roads leading to the airport.
No one getting on here without permision!


----------



## intinst

Just telling it like it is


----------



## intinst

Translated = Faster!!


----------



## intinst

Are we there yet?


----------



## intinst

Always good advice


----------



## intinst

I'll be right with you guys, just let me finish this text


----------



## intinst

You've been warned!


----------



## intinst

I needz longer legs


----------



## intinst

True believer


----------



## intinst

Probably not at my age


----------



## intinst

No cheating
Wonder if they take turns?


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, pop a wheelie


----------



## intinst

Sneak thief


----------



## intinst

General Store


----------



## intinst

Get in and lets go!


----------



## intinst

Our Admin


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## intinst

I'm not moving till you quit fooling around and play with me!


----------



## intinst

The "General Lee" for these gas prices


----------



## intinst

The future really scares me.


----------



## intinst

Wildlife, up close and personal


----------



## intinst

Hi!


----------



## intinst

They're just a couple of love birds


----------



## intinst

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## intinst

You are getting hungry, hungry, hungry...


----------



## intinst

Confidence


----------



## intinst

Are these perfect or what?


----------



## intinst

I only ate the one onion ring


----------



## intinst

A cruise ship for you and a few (thousand) of your friends


----------



## intinst

I vant to be alone


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

My kind of place


----------



## intinst

Playing possum?


----------



## intinst

Careful, looks dangerous, might lick you to death!


----------



## intinst

Lasted only 18 months but became a legend.


----------



## intinst

60's all over again


----------



## intinst

Recovered from a watery grave


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Trusting souls


----------



## intinst

Hey, he's eating our food! Run him off!
*You* run him off.


----------



## intinst

She's got a tail?


----------



## intinst

Now I can be on KB eat at the same time!







and


----------



## intinst

Snow? Cold? We didn't notice.


----------



## intinst

Rainbow car


----------



## intinst

Big paw


----------



## intinst

Life is a gamble


----------



## intinst

We attack at dawn!


----------



## intinst

Ninja Squirrel strikes again!


----------



## intinst

Alien landscape


----------



## intinst

Busy today


----------



## intinst

Kind of makes the song not as enjoyable


----------



## intinst

And so, video games were born...


----------



## intinst

Low tide


----------



## intinst

Huge weaver bird nest colony


----------



## intinst

Gotta love a military woman


----------



## intinst

Interesting building


----------



## intinst

Wonder what the carbon footprint for this is?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Comfy kitten


----------



## intinst

sunset picture


----------



## intinst

Flying


----------



## intinst

Oh look, it's a leprekitty!


----------



## intinst

Right time and place for the picture


----------



## intinst

Anatomy dress inspired by Lady Gaga


----------



## intinst

Better get out of here before I open another can of whoop


Spoiler



ass


 on you!


----------



## intinst

Didn't everyone?


----------



## intinst

Big shovel


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it


----------



## intinst

they're coming, they're coming!


----------



## intinst

Catnip you say?


----------



## intinst

Capetown


----------



## intinst

Who's afraid of the big bad wolf? ME!


----------



## intinst

Carbon fiber car


----------



## intinst

Secluded spot


----------



## geoffthomas

How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....
I know we normally don't "market" here - but this is Mike's new book.


----------



## intinst

Always wondered how they did it


----------



## intinst

Has a point


----------



## intinst

Hello, this is Clown Central, how may I help you?


----------



## intinst

Kinda bi-polar


----------



## intinst

I need to reflect on this picture.


----------



## intinst

Rah! Rah!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Capetown


Should I pull out some of my shots from when I was there?

Oh, and I'm still trying to figure out the orientation of the ESB shot, no clue where I am in that shot.


----------



## intinst

Found him! (I think that's him upper left)


----------



## intinst

Tree huggers unite to help this unfortunate


----------



## intinst

Wonder who he's saving a seat for? And why?


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Take a seat and chill!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, road closed


----------



## intinst

Nice view from a canoe


----------



## intinst

Sneak attack


----------



## intinst

When you say "stay," that dog stays.


----------



## intinst

When you know it's coming, but youcan't do anything about it.


----------



## intinst

The Awww Of The Day: Kitten in Slow Motion


----------



## intinst

Demon possession?


----------



## intinst

That will take a while


----------



## intinst

Never upset the road plow crew by parking in the wrong place


----------



## intinst

Glad they bought the Party Pizza, it has more toppings.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Tresspasser


----------



## intinst

Low pass


----------



## intinst

A bit cold today, eh?


----------



## intinst

The things people wil do to get better radio reception.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Oh No!


----------



## intinst

Mask, what mask?


----------



## intinst

Sure is dark today


----------



## intinst

Ribbit


----------



## intinst

more uniforms


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Yes, I've been in the snow. Want to make something of it?


----------



## intinst

Now I'm disapointed. I was about to order a couple, but if that isn't actual size...


----------



## intinst

Bet that really cuts into the ole' gas millage.


----------



## intinst

My hygienist is quicker.


----------



## intinst

Spends a little time there each day


----------



## intinst

If they ask if you'd mind feeding their fish, say yes!


----------



## intinst

Thankz,iz better now


----------



## intinst

Even if the snow has stopped, be careful out there!


----------



## intinst

This is what art school will teach you...


----------



## intinst

For it is in the key of C\:, A\:, B\: and D\:


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I feel warm and cold at the same time


----------



## intinst

Green Man?


----------



## intinst

The Scream, revisited


----------



## intinst

Facebook?


----------



## intinst

Boy, they really are getting picky about your carry-ons.


----------



## intinst

The people (?) you meet on public transportation


----------



## intinst

Makin' do with what you got


----------



## intinst

Transformer costume on the cheap. (still a lot of work!)


----------



## intinst

Cool!


----------



## intinst

In the dark, all cats are black


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'm not in the mood for a sandwich now.


----------



## intinst

I'm getting out of here! They were talking about roping doggies!


----------



## intinst

Knock, knock, building inspector


----------



## intinst

Simple little piece of sidewalk art


----------



## intinst

So, how is your day going?


----------



## intinst

What dog breed is that? Oh, it's a poodle and a piggle!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look quite right


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## intinst

Bridge at sunset


----------



## intinst

Takeoff!


----------



## intinst

What, me worry? (In my best Alfred E. Newman)


----------



## intinst

True fan?


----------



## intinst

Car trip


----------



## intinst

Exercise is easier when you get a little encouragement!


----------



## intinst

Frozen bubble


----------



## intinst

Pug's into rap


----------



## intinst

Now that's a big dog!


----------



## intinst

Science?


----------



## intinst

Or what?


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, do "little bunny Foo Foo" one more time.


----------



## intinst

For those that did not understand the previous reference:

Little Bunny Foo Foo
hoppin' through the forest,
scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And down came the Blue Fairy, and she said: Little Bunny FooFoo
I don't want to see you
scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And now I'll give you three chances, and if you keep it up,
I'll turn you into a goon. Little Bunny Foo Foo
kept hoppin' through the forest,
kept scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And down came the Blue Fairy, and she said:
Little Bunny FooFoo
I don't want to see you
scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And now I'll give you two more chances, and if you do that again,
I'll turn you into a goon.
Little Bunny Foo Foo
kept hoppin' through the forest,
kept scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And down came the Blue Fairy, and she said:
Little Bunny FooFoo
I don't want to see you
scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And now I'll give you one more chance, and if you keep it up,
I'll turn you into a goon. Little Bunny Foo Foo
kept hoppin' through the forest,
kept scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
And down came the Blue Fairy, and she said:
Little Bunny FooFoo
I don't want to see you
scoopin' up the field mice
and boppin' em on the head.
You disobeyed me three times, so now I'm gonna turn you into a GOON!

The moral of this story:
"Hare today, GOON tomorrow!" 


(It's just not the same without the children singing and their hand gestures  )


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Iso The Puppy Takes A Slow-Motion Bath


----------



## intinst

Iso The Puppy n slow-motion - in the snow


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I put the caption on myself and thought this actually looks like me on some mornings.


----------



## intinst

Looks like an idea whose time has come, could be used in many ways!


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good


----------



## intinst

I guess the "little" one is an appitizer.


----------



## intinst

Another in the series


----------



## intinst

Yeah, yeah, yeah...Just scratch were it itches for me, OK?


----------



## intinst

Especially Kindles


----------



## intinst

What you mean, dis not self-serve buffet?


----------



## intinst

Guess that covers the basics


----------



## intinst

Now don't get lost...


----------



## intinst

Pair of boobs (or crazies, take your pick)


----------



## intinst

Looks expensive for GLASSMN


----------



## intinst

Want moar foods!


----------



## intinst

Scary trash recepticle


----------



## intinst

Greeat! you shot it, now clean and cook it.


----------



## intinst

Have you notiuce the water level going down recently?


----------



## intinst

I just love watching the dog compititions!


----------



## intinst

I find it too late, but it is still cute!


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is


----------



## intinst

"But try to understand, try to understand
Try try try to understand
He's a magic man, mama
He's a magic man"


----------



## intinst

[Trick or treat


----------



## intinst

Preferably a Mac, he likes Macs.


----------



## intinst

I've seen some, but they didn't dress like that and their hands were dirty.


----------



## intinst

You've got tuna breath, come here you sexy thing!


----------



## intinst

I'm always in a good mood first thing in the morning before I have my coffee,just ask LL, she'll tell ya!


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> This doesn't look good


OMG I just laughed so loud I scared the cat...


----------



## intinst

Good advice


----------



## intinst

What goes up...


----------



## intinst

I think that the fortune cookie writers are reaching the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## intinst

Don't follow too closely.


----------



## intinst

!!


----------



## intinst

At least someone is happy about all the snow


----------



## intinst

One stop shopping


----------



## intinst

Appears to be a dedicated professional


----------



## intinst

Taking cheating to another level


----------



## intinst

Just another public service we offer


----------



## intinst

Cool sculpture


----------



## intinst

Yeah, glad we're smarter than that...


----------



## intinst

Nice boots


----------



## intinst

Just want a place on the water


----------



## intinst

Refueling mission


----------



## intinst

Really


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll pass


----------



## intinst

We call this move the "Oops, Hang on!"


----------



## intinst

12 degrees? Rather balmy today.


----------



## intinst

Some days are like that


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

Big guns


----------



## intinst

And so another person will never learn to cook


----------



## intinst

No problem, open that end and eat 4 of them!


----------



## intinst

Getting ready for Easter


----------



## intinst

Seems like a practical policy to me.


----------



## jdj5585

...Are we there yet?


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## intinst

Please, I beg you!


----------



## intinst

Cases aren't even color coordinated with his suit.


----------



## intinst

More pink, but where is her helper?


----------



## intinst

Glad this is almost over for another year.


----------



## intinst

Where there is a will, there is a way


----------



## intinst

Reflections


----------



## intinst

Won't be playing today


----------



## intinst

I had never thought about this neccessity, gotta respect the firemen


----------



## intinst

T'was a big storm


----------



## intinst

Good name


----------



## intinst

Should have put this in that bacon thread


----------



## intinst

sukhiosu 47 berkut


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

cholesterol sandwich


----------



## intinst

Gene Simmons snowman


----------



## Sienna_98

intinst said:


> I had never thought about this neccessity, gotta respect the firemen


For a very brief time in the early 70's my family lived outside of Syracuse, NY. When my mom (who was from the Boston area) was looking at houses she asked the realtor why there were orange flags (stuck on long sticks like we used to have on our bicycles) attached to the fire hydrants. The realtor explained that it was so the firemen could find the hydrants in the winter. That was her first introduction to 'lake effect' snow.


----------



## intinst

How NOT to put a boat in the water


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Please, I beg you!


This belongs in the prayer thread...lol.
I miss you. Thanks for keeping me laughing and posting on this thread. Love to Loon...you're the best.


----------



## intinst

The secret livesof our pooches when no one is around.


----------



## intinst

Purrrr


----------



## intinst

Have we really come to this?


----------



## intinst

Ah, the good old days...


----------



## intinst

Hey mom, do you and your book club want to play fetch?


----------



## intinst

Eye in the sky - NASA's SOFIA project


----------



## intinst

Purple?


----------



## intinst

Ninja cat silently awaits his next victim


----------



## intinst

Wind farm


----------



## intinst

Durn pens


----------



## intinst

Think I'd keep it a little under the limit.


----------



## intinst

Scram Jet test vehicle


----------



## intinst

Just a little something for the family room to help everyone relax


----------



## intinst

This looks as scary as the Alien coffetable!


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Hurry up with that, we're starved!


----------



## intinst

Rainbow in every bite


----------



## intinst

Nice fro, man


----------



## intinst

Long ride up there


----------



## intinst

Hi! I'm the new neigbor!


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahahaha! Excellent!


----------



## intinst

Wonderfull


----------



## intinst

Go go Gadget legs! Darn still ain't working.


----------



## intinst

Lost one too many


----------



## intinst

Big KitKat


----------



## intinst

For that real-to-life color~


----------



## intinst

Nice wallpaper, looks familiar


----------



## intinst

Did it come down the slide?


----------



## intinst

Guess she's saving water at home...


----------



## intinst

Big step, but we need to take more.


----------



## intinst

Anime eyes


----------



## intinst

Nose to nose


----------



## intinst

Like I always am.


----------



## intinst

Just a teeny one, from your toes to the top of your head...


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I'm here to save you! Me and my trusty unicycle!
Yeah, right. Who are you, CanMan?


----------



## intinst

I haven't seen it, but the movie must be boring.


----------



## intinst

From today's fortune cookies:
"Enjoy what you have, hope for what you lack"
Seems like good advice
"For people who like peace and quiet: a phoneless cord."
I think we have a winner here!


----------



## intinst

bottle of kitten


----------



## intinst

When you are in it up to your neck, keep dog paddlin' !


----------



## intinst

Wonder what the motive was?


----------



## intinst

Very interesting rock formation


----------



## intinst

It'd be a little hard to pedal that way.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hi! Watcha doin' in there?


----------



## intinst

Good ole boy diving platform


----------



## intinst

Little windy today


----------



## intinst

One in every family


----------



## intinst

Got a load on there


----------



## intinst

Move, I dare ya!


----------



## intinst

Typical marriage


----------



## intinst

Yep...that's...the...mailman...bark...bark...bark


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## intinst

What part of "No Comment" don't you understand?


----------



## intinst

Real Kansas State Fan


----------



## intinst

I luvs you too, now can puts me down?


----------



## intinst

Nom,nom,nom


----------



## intinst

last rays of sun


----------



## intinst

Grrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Kickin' up a lil' dirt


----------



## intinst

Mom, wait up! I can't keep up wit..ooof.


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Wow, all that...and girls too!


----------



## intinst

And you think I should go along with your silly idea because...


----------



## intinst

Chicks dig the leathers


----------



## intinst

And other lies we've been told


----------



## intinst

W'sup, dude?


----------



## intinst

Hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## intinst

I said pepperonis, so I'll jus hab one slice of dis.


----------



## intinst

Can any of you guys tell me what kind of boat that is back there? (Have any of you seen it?) (Yet?)


----------



## intinst

Don't call him a dogface, he's a Marine!


----------



## intinst

Keep hamming it up, maybe they'll throw more food!


----------



## intinst

We are not amused.


----------



## intinst

Well, you don't see one of those (Whatever it is) every day!


----------



## intinst

Think it might be a knock off?


----------



## intinst

And so it begins...


----------



## intinst

Man, we really brought in a crowd this time!


----------



## intinst

Parking's a bear, but it's seldom crowded


----------



## intinst

When ah itches, ah scratches.


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

Exercise does a body good!


----------



## intinst

For the athlete in you


----------



## intinst

Come on, let's go! I've got my safety glasses on!


----------



## intinst

REALLY like Flight Simulator


----------



## intinst

This Mix-Master is kinda pretty at night, if you don't have to drive on it.


----------



## intinst

Mine! All Mine!


----------



## intinst

Quality Control needs some work


----------



## intinst

Why you lookin' up there?


----------



## intinst

Ronald seems happy to have police protection


----------



## intinst

I never realized that's how they work.


----------



## intinst

Jesse in "Useful Dog Tricks"


----------



## intinst

Moon And Venus Caught Over Switzerland


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Wow, different


----------



## intinst

Such a pretty plane, why do they call it the 'Wart Hog?'


----------



## intinst

Teeny tiny baby


----------



## intinst

Well stocked bachelor's shower stall


----------



## intinst

Now I'm dizzy


----------



## intinst

Tough sausage!


----------



## intinst

Captured rail gun


----------



## intinst

Cave crickets


----------



## intinst

You look different today, somehow.


----------



## intinst

Continental Drift?


----------



## intinst

Tyger! Tyger! burning bright,
In the forests of the night,
What immortal hand or eye
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?


----------



## intinst

4 wheeler for sale


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Little higher, I can almost see now


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Continental Drift?


It looks to me like Thingvellir in Iceland. . . .the Eurasian and North American tectonic plates that meet up in the middle of the Atlantic aren't under water there. . . .also home to the worlds oldest democracy, the Althing. We lived in Iceland for two years. . .it's a really beautiful place.


----------



## intinst

Klepto cat.


----------



## intinst

Nitinol - Metal that when heated reverts to its previous shape


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Yeah, real life-like


----------



## intinst

Hope their medical insurance is paid up.


----------



## intinst

His, too


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Why did Dad have to do those silly Coke commercials, 
now they expect me to do that stuff.


----------



## intinst

Just checking on the neighbors, nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## intinst

Long way down, even if you take the shortcut.


----------



## intinst

My, my, my


----------



## intinst

Stampede!


----------



## intinst

Pokemon ice cream?


----------



## intinst

Milky Way


----------



## intinst

I thought I had posted this but could not find it. If it is a repeat, forgive me.
I present to you, Laser Cat Bowling!


----------



## intinst

Fire fighting plane demo drop


----------



## intinst

Back off, Jack. Dis MINE!


----------



## intinst

I'd have thought drumming would be a higher percentage, gauging from the drummers I know.


----------



## intinst

Egyptian pyramid up closer than usual


----------



## intinst

I may not know art, but...


----------



## intinst

That does explain a lot of the programing for kids


----------



## intinst

Calm day


----------



## intinst

At least they were honest about being dishonest, or something like that


----------



## intinst

Take all you want!


----------



## intinst

Too little, too late comes to mind


----------



## intinst

After reading this, I think I need a beer (or three)


----------



## intinst

He lies all the time


----------



## intinst

Beware the "cute" ones


----------



## intinst

Does the purse that goes with them look like a cake?


----------



## intinst

Waste not


----------



## intinst

Looks like an idea to get yourself shot


----------



## intinst

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## intinst

Watta ya mean, use the force?


----------



## intinst

Why dogs turn on their owners


----------



## intinst

Do not look like gremlin!


----------



## intinst

One of a kind limo.


----------



## intinst

Think someone is a fan of the game?


----------



## intinst

Need another reason to get in shape?


----------



## intinst

It's been my experience that flora has a very narrow and self-centered world view...


----------



## intinst

like father, like...duck?


----------



## intinst

No, it's not going well, now quit bothering me or you'll never get on the internet again!


----------



## intinst

Seems about right


----------



## intinst

I've got this weird feeling that someone watching me.


----------



## intinst

Nice boat


----------



## intinst

For all you Apple enthusiasts out there


----------



## intinst

Snow? on the Great Wall


----------



## intinst

Supposed to be a car too, but I don't see it


----------



## intinst

A little boy was waiting for his mother to come out of the grocery
store. As he waited, he was approached by a man called Terry who asked, "Son, can
you tell me where the Post Office is?"

The little boy replied, "Sure! Just go straight down this street a
coupla blocks and turn to your right."

Terry thanked the boy kindly and said, "I'm the new pastor in town.
I'd like for you to come to church on Sunday. I'll show you how to get to Heaven."

The little boy replied with a chuckle. "Awww, come on... You don't
even know the way to the


Spoiler



damn


 Post Office"


----------



## intinst

I think they cheated there at the end.


----------



## intinst

Charlie Brown If He Existed Today As A Human adult


----------



## intinst

Snowman Slide in South Lake Tahoe!
80 hours of snow shoveling for the fun!


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should get out on the golf course more often.


----------



## intinst

I'm not looking forward to potato one.


----------



## intinst

Harrier in hover mode


----------



## intinst

Wow, who knew paper clips were so expensive when not on sale?


----------



## intinst

Who wants to go ice fishing?


----------



## intinst

Boy, this punishment idea is really getting popular!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I'm not looking forward to potato one.


She is quite odd. People love her. I can't say that I know a single song. She reminds me of Madonna back in the day...shock value. To each his own...she must be doing something right to have such a huge following.

MY FATHER MADE ME LAUGH: He said..."Lindsey Lohan and Charlie Sheen should marry; housing will be 2 adjoining jail cells. They'd make a great pair. Though I will miss 2 1/2 men it is funny. I don't know how they get away with all of that innuendo. Rose is a hoot. The brother gets on my nerves. Berta is deadpan...I could swear I saw her a few years back in Maine...but was too shy to approach her. The kid comes out with a good one-liner every once and a while. I feel bad for the other actors Charlie is putting out of work.


----------



## Cindy416

sjc said:


> MY FATHER MADE ME LAUGH: He said..."Lindsey Lohan and Charlie Sheen should marry; housing will be 2 adjoining jail cells. They'd make a great pair. Though I will miss 2 1/2 men it is funny. I don't know how they get away with all of that innuendo. Rose is a hoot. The brother gets on my nerves. Berta is deadpan...I could swear I saw her a few years back in Maine...but was too shy to approach her. The kid comes out with a good one-liner every once and a while. I feel bad for the other actors Charlie is putting out of work.


I heard on the news last night that somewhere around 250 people are now out of work because of the stupidity of Charlie Sheen. What a shame, but I can't say that I blame the powers that be.


----------



## intinst

Filmed with an iPhone upon a commercial aircraft


----------



## intinst

But no peanut butter fish


----------



## intinst

Don'tknow where it is, but is quite interesting


----------



## intinst

Seems like a fun relationship


----------



## intinst

Why are you looking at me like that for? Did I do something funny?


----------



## intinst

Looks mad


----------



## intinst

Aren't family pictures always cute?


----------



## intinst

All in your perspective


----------



## intinst

Clever tag


----------



## intinst

Nice ride


----------



## intinst

Yes dear.


----------



## intinst

Norfolk Naval Base in 1985
An elevated view (left to right) of the aircraft carriers USS AMERICA (CV 66), USS JOHN F. KENNEDY (CV 67), USS NIMITZ (CVN 6 and USS DWIGHT D. EISENHOWER (CVN 69) moored at piers No. 11 and 12.


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

People are try to control every aspect of our lives


----------



## intinst

Water sure is clear


----------



## intinst

In keeping with the clear water theme


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday four wheeler


----------



## intinst

How's that again?


----------



## intinst

For when you are down to the last


----------



## intinst

Come on, summertime!


----------



## intinst

Wow, just wow


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

If you have snow and don't want to make a snowman...


----------



## intinst

Coke cake?


----------



## intinst

Serious parents getting a point across


----------



## intinst

Think ole' Ronnie been hitting the cheese burgers a little too hard


----------



## intinst

Lot quicker getting down than up, I bet


----------



## Rick Chesler

_(Content removed. No self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar, please. Please see our Forum Decorum rules.)
_


----------



## intinst

Make more sense if they were with the Jazz


----------



## intinst

Well, that clears that up


----------



## intinst

Heard your computer had a bug, just trying to find it.


----------



## intinst

Comic book humor


----------



## intinst

Stay on the road


----------



## intinst

Sorry, the Park & Ride is the next exit, you'll have to move your car.


----------



## intinst

Clever barista


----------



## intinst

I choose ...c


----------



## intinst

Let's get right to the point


----------



## intinst

Turban Cat will take your order now


----------



## intinst

Oh hi! Good to see you!!


----------



## intinst

Where does the line begin?


----------



## intinst

Little bit of confetti


----------



## intinst

I'm as happy as a turtle eating a strawberry!


----------



## intinst

He's still back there, isn't he?


----------



## intinst

Nice sidecar


----------



## intinst

picture of the ISS casting a shadow on the Discovery


----------



## intinst

city lights down below


----------



## intinst

Old penny


----------



## intinst

At least ask


----------



## intinst

Analytical Engine


----------



## intinst

Nice bridge


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst

Or do I need to get closer?


----------



## intinst

I sure there is no truth to this vicious internet rumor


----------



## intinst

So have some cookies!


----------



## intinst

Gonna have some trouble getting that one started


----------



## intinst

Don't fence me in


----------



## intinst

Simon says...


----------



## intinst

Ya wanta hurry it up? The line's getting longer and longer!


----------



## intinst

Whatta ya mean, trees are in the way?


----------



## intinst

Stupid granny knot


----------



## intinst

Now that's a great stairway! (I do hope there's a soft landing at the end!)


----------



## intinst

Don't think leaving a faucet dripping works when it's below freezing in the house!


----------



## intinst

Both of them are a few years older


----------



## boyd32450

ok then


----------



## intinst

Riding the wave


----------



## intinst

Street art


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Juggling mice?


----------



## intinst

Here's looking at you


----------



## intinst

Luke's not the only one


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst

Orange you surprised by this cat sculpture?


----------



## intinst

Very funny, yeah I look like a giraffe.
Now help me out of here!


----------



## intinst

Someone doesn't like Tony.


----------



## intinst

Feeding time


----------



## intinst

I hate snow


----------



## intinst

Robot warrior?


----------



## intinst

John Donne revisited


----------



## intinst

Serious business


----------



## intinst

Honest business motto


----------



## intinst

Sombody goofed!


----------



## intinst

Through the tire? This is faster.


----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much. (old Get Smart reference)


----------



## intinst

Meoooo...cough, cough. Roar


----------



## intinst

Hmph, not sure if I like it or not


----------



## intinst

I feel silly, I'm a dog, I don't care if it's raining!


----------



## intinst

Would this work to make you feel better?


----------



## intinst

Batter up. (Think someone is bored?)


----------



## Cindy416

Love the Get Smart reference, Intinst! Just thinking of Don Adams saying that line makes me smile. (Steve Carell did a pretty good job of playing Maxwell Smart, but Don Adams was superb!) Thanks for the memories, Intinst!


----------



## intinst

The water looks a little rough today


----------



## geoffthomas

Water?  What water?

You know Intinst you keep asking these strange questions.


----------



## intinst

LL tells me the water is rough, I have trouble seeing it as well.


----------



## intinst

Cat photobomb


----------



## intinst

All flies come to him who waits?


----------



## intinst

Tomorrow I may be a cat again.


----------



## intinst

Bet he looses the deposit on the Tux.


----------



## intinst

Seems contradictory


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

How many of us want to stay "Forever Young"?


----------



## intinst

Never try to bs a geek


----------



## intinst

I'm sure he ijust keeping her out of trouble while she is posting, sort of a disignated walker


----------



## intinst

Curious minds want to know.


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, your little darlings will be to school on time, probably, unless he throws a blower belt.


----------



## intinst

I like sprinkles


----------



## intinst

Next we throw a little guy up thereto get the stuff down.


----------



## intinst

I was born too soon for all the kool tech divices!


----------



## intinst

Don't make me angry, you won't like me when I'm angry. Remember
the hair ball in your best pair of shoes on the day of your big interview?


----------



## intinst

just saying


----------



## intinst

I like Northern Pike fishing


----------



## intinst

With the right weather conditions, you get ice balls! (note the same as frozen ones.  )


----------



## intinst

bRRRR


----------



## intinst

Looks messier than the computer game.


----------



## intinst

bawk, bawk, bawk


----------



## intinst

Laser telescope


----------



## intinst

Another gender based optical illusion.
Most women can see the male surf boarder, most men can not.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How inventive are you?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I think I'll pass on that parking spot.


----------



## intinst

Hi!


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie!


----------



## intinst

There's a parking spot!


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday snow man


----------



## intinst

Dinner is served


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Another gender based optical illusion.
> Most women can see the male surf boarder, most men can not.


While I did notice that there is a surfer "in the curl", why would I?

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

Solar flares


----------



## intinst

Know where I want to move


----------



## intinst

One (or a dozen) in every office


----------



## intinst

There, all fixed now, You're good to go!


----------



## intinst

PhotoShop at it's finest. (or worst, depends on POV)


----------



## intinst

A KIndle will help prevent this


----------



## intinst

Great camouflage! No one will notice that!


----------



## intinst

USS John C Stennis


----------



## intinst

Oh, I wish I were an...


----------



## intinst

Closer...Lean out a little more... Just a little more


----------



## intinst

Viewer looks a little cold


----------



## intinst

Baby Pangolin


----------



## intinst

Violet, are you in there?


----------



## intinst

Typical day at the computer.


----------



## intinst

Really makes you want to check out the rest of the store, huh?


----------



## intinst

Bryce Canyon


----------



## intinst

Oooh, pretty colors!


----------



## intinst

Did you ever have the feeling that you were being watched?


----------



## intinst

Daddy better have good hands


----------



## intinst

UP


----------



## intinst

Parking is really at a premium when it snows


----------



## intinst

After consideration, I'm not sure which ad worries me more.
How happy he looks to be selling panties, or the brand new, never used.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Bryce Canyon


me go there in october...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

intinst said:


> Bryce Canyon


helluva place to lose a cow. . . . . . . .


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> helluva place to lose a cow. . . . . . . .


Or anything else!


----------



## intinst

The Drunk Tilted Room


----------



## intinst

WHAT? THEY'RE NOT REAL? I feel so disillusioned.


----------



## intinst

Best Buds


----------



## intinst

I don't think so!


----------



## intinst

Dusty Ferrari


----------



## intinst

Either there was an earthquake with fault line slippage or 
the DOT really needs to do some testing on some railroad line workers.


----------



## intinst

If you happen to love model airplanes, than you have to take a look at this video. There are no gimmicks or tilt-shift technique employed in the editing. What you will see is a fantastic look at a real-working model of an airport that is complete with moving vehicles, and airplanes that fly away . This model is located at a model museum in Hamburg, Germany.


----------



## intinst

Moon rover, don't know which mission


----------



## intinst

Can't beat them,join them


----------



## intinst

Roar, cough, cough...meow


----------



## intinst

Join the crowd


----------



## intinst

Pet? No, we jus friends.


----------



## intinst

Underwater iceburg


----------



## intinst

Want to try skiing at night? We'll keep the light on for you.


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Clever ad


----------



## intinst

75 Geese Running Down The Street
Why? I don't know why.


----------



## intinst

Shares U.S. Navy SEAL Extraction, rarely seen 58 seconds of video. Attached is a rarely seen perspective: a video of a U.S. Navy SEAL extraction was filmed from inside an MH-47 Chinook helicopter. The pilot has lowered the ramp, dipped the tail end into the water to partially flood the compartment (a maneuver that requires quite precise flying) and awaits the Navy SEALs to board in their F470 Zodiac. (It's easy to lose lift and ditch the whole chopper.) You have just got to LOVE the skill of our military.


----------



## intinst

Best set piece goal you'll see today


----------



## intinst

I have no idea what you're talking about, so here's a robotic seal playing basketball


----------



## intinst

Oh, the times I could have used this!


----------



## intinst

Simon's Cat in 'Sticky Tape'


----------



## intinst

If you can watch this without cracking a smile, you have a heart of stone


----------



## Sofie

> Insert Quote
> If you can watch this without cracking a smile, you have a heart of stone


I needed that today! I'm in a rare funk.


----------



## intinst

Can`t wait for the day I can pick up a pair of Jet Wings at Wal-Mart.


----------



## intinst

C`mon, this has to be the Awww of the Day--look at him!


----------



## intinst

What does Pi sound like?


----------



## intinst

Hornets and the U.S.SS. Ronald Reagan


----------



## intinst

Shuttle launch


----------



## intinst

Airborne Laser


----------



## intinst

Nap time X 3


----------



## intinst

The Gov. having a little fun


----------



## intinst

Kinda cute when they don't weigh a couple of tons.


----------



## intinst

Baby ducks


----------



## intinst

Couldn't be a base jumper


----------



## intinst

This, however, looks very appealing.


----------



## intinst

Must have already finished one and dropped it.


----------



## intinst

Oh really? Then why do my knees creak?


----------



## sjc

I so could picture my son doing that.  He loves butter.


----------



## intinst

Did you doodle in math? 
Did your drawings look this good?


----------



## intinst

Monkey Made Out Of 10,000 Flip Flops


----------



## intinst

New Views of Discovery's Launch from Shuttle's Solid Rocket Boosters
Video taken by six cameras mounted on Discovery's recovered solid rocket boosters offer unique views of the shuttle's Feb. 24 launch on STS-133.


----------



## intinst

Hey, are those Andy Capp's Hot Fries?


----------



## intinst

Why yes, I am comfortable here in your bed. Thank you for asking.


----------



## intinst

Hoot!


----------



## intinst

Almost like chandeliers


----------



## intinst

Don't worry Buddy, I's helpin'! I gots dis end!


----------



## intinst

Sssh, not now! Our show is on!


----------



## intinst

Prepping for the cover shoot


----------



## intinst

But Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## intinst

Water's great, come on in!


----------



## intinst

Pugs on the pug.


----------



## intinst

The extremely rare TV photo bomb


----------



## intinst

I never have trusted that camera


----------



## intinst

Safety First! That's why two guys are holding onto his pants while he is hanging out the window upside down working on the airconditioner.


----------



## intinst

Bit foggy today


----------



## intinst

Oh! ye'll take the high road and
I'll take the low road,
And I'll be in...


----------



## intinst

Documentary evidence; men are crazy.


----------



## intinst

Gives a whole new meaning to, "He's on a power trip."


----------



## intinst

Own little world


----------



## intinst

See anybody at the ball game?


----------



## intinst

Gonna take a while to scrape that.


----------



## intinst

Going back several years if we're going to start using smoke signals.


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a bigger bed! (apologies to Jaws)


----------



## intinst

It hasa nice shock mount


----------



## intinst

I KNEW that was one word!


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a threat.


----------



## intinst

Neither snow, nor rain,...but here's a little help


----------



## intinst

*,* feels good


----------



## intinst

I'm a little loopy today. (and every other day, according to LL)


----------



## intinst

Don't help, just record the evidence.


----------



## intinst

Atheletic (and CRAZY!)


----------



## intinst

If I think about this awhile, I'll figure this one out, too.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I'm a little loopy today. (and every other day, according to LL)


a "little" loopy?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> a "little" loopy?


Depends on your definition of "little." You know, like the Empire State Building is little compared to Everest.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Depends on your definition of "little." You know, like the Empire State Building is little compared to Everest.


Or in my case, Everest is little compared to Olympus Mons.


----------



## Nicolas

intinst said:


> Bit foggy today


Haha, that's in Budapest. Fortunately not today, as it was an awesome spring day


----------



## telracs

my new avatar perhaps....


----------



## intinst

Nicolas said:


> Haha, that's in Budapest. Fortunately not today, as it was an awesome spring day


Thank you, I wondered where the lovely bridge was located!


----------



## intinst

Cute youngsters


----------



## intinst

Different thumb drive


----------



## intinst

Still have their blankies


----------



## intinst

The real stuff


----------



## intinst

Oh, I say!


----------



## intinst

The hamster is OK.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Speaks for itself


----------



## intinst

I don't know,man. Think I'll just stay here and chill awhile.


----------



## intinst

Must have had Solomon for a divorce judge


----------



## intinst

Clomp, clomp, clomp


----------



## intinst

Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer...


----------



## intinst

Yes, unfortunately I can hear you now.


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## intinst

Good point


----------



## intinst

Serious shoes


----------



## intinst

No more funny stuff


----------



## intinst

And your silly point would be?


----------



## intinst

Nice smile


----------



## intinst

How do you wear a hat?


----------



## intinst

Where?


----------



## intinst

Rubicon in some rough terrain.


----------



## intinst

The chicks dig it when you're in college.


----------



## intinst

Another nice...smile


----------



## intinst

Sailboat cove


----------



## intinst

Or was it the other way, I forget.


----------



## intinst

Pick your time.


----------



## intinst

Ol' Sam sure had a way with words.


----------



## intinst

Revolutionary War re-enactment


----------



## intinst

Putting her best assets in her résumé?


----------



## intinst

Getting out's more work


----------



## intinst

Less than "blue rare" and it still moo's


----------



## intinst

Let's see now, what city are we in?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll just get my news on line.


----------



## intinst

Think how many of these you can make with just one roll!


----------



## intinst

Daredevil Penguin Takes a Giant Leap of Faith


----------



## intinst

View from up high


----------



## intinst

Looks like a standoff


----------



## intinst

Say that again?


----------



## intinst

After the rain


----------



## intinst

airliner vortexes


----------



## intinst

"The Killer" rocks on


----------



## intinst

Yeah...whatever


----------



## intinst

Bit of a downburst


----------



## intinst

Ant mimicking spider


----------



## intinst

Does that mean I won't be getting my card back?


----------



## intinst

Ah Loves Dis Stuff!


----------



## intinst

That one was bigger than I expected.


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

Yes, we are a little behind schedule, 
but rest assured we will do everything 
we can to get back on time to keep you 
from missing your connections.


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Let's see now, what city are we in?


I think I've walked up that hill in SF...
At least, it felt like it.


----------



## kaotickitten

Why can't ou find any 50's tv shows on tv anymore.  I miss The adventures of ozzie and harriet, The donna reed show , and the like.  I wasn't born in that era but those were some funny and wholesome tv shows.


----------



## intinst

Would have had my attention.


----------



## intinst

Need a little more work on that start


----------



## intinst

At least for some.


----------



## intinst

Turning up the "Cute"


----------



## intinst

Wow,colorful wreck


----------



## intinst

They sure look happy


----------



## intinst

Remember, safety first


----------



## intinst

Doubt it would work out well


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Think I'd just move to a better neighborhood.


----------



## intinst

Talented graffiti artist


----------



## intinst

Everyone loves a parade


----------



## intinst

No, I don't have a clue what's going on here, either.


----------



## intinst

Fixed it.


----------



## intinst

Dad's busy...


----------



## intinst

No way in...well, you know.


----------



## intinst

I was just driving along and all of a sudden the gaurd rail grabbed the car!


----------



## intinst

The wonderful life of a major league ball player in days gone by.


----------



## intinst

Pile of cute


----------



## intinst

Nice touch


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

No Honey, we don't need to hire a specialist, I can cut down a tree.


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

Watch in awe as a 15-year-old Thai girl becomes possessed by a blues demon. (Starts at 3:00)


----------



## intinst

A Harmonica In Carnegie Hall
Buddy Greene plays classical musical scores to prove that a harmonica is more than just Dixie!


----------



## intinst

Who's ready for a dip in the pool?


----------



## intinst

Hermione's all grown up.


----------



## intinst

Better check that rear view mirror.


----------



## intinst

Big Foot?


----------



## intinst

Just out taking my camel for a walk, what's up with you?


----------



## intinst

Tetris On Bottles: A Musical Symphony--On Bottles


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Is this thread what we call a time killer?


----------



## intinst

Aren't they all?


----------



## telracs

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Is this thread what we call a time killer?


no, this thread is where we come to get our daily laughs.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey Scarlet,
I don't know about you but I come to this thread to look at the boats and the waves and the other things Intinst tells me are in the pics.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Hey Scarlet,
> I don't know about you but I come to this thread to look at the boats and the waves and the other things Intinst tells me are in the pics.
> 
> Just sayin......


sigh.....


----------



## intinst

Playing at the beach


----------



## intinst

Be sure to plan a head (see what I did there?  )


----------



## intinst

This won't end well


----------



## intinst

Exercise is good for you (Sorry scarlet, LL)


----------



## intinst

Great looking place for a quiet canoe padle.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Exercise is good for you (Sorry scarlet, LL)


sigh...


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> sigh...


At least Geoff appreciates my point of view...


----------



## intinst

Still trying to figure this one out.


----------



## intinst

Nice picture


----------



## intinst

Somebodies catching it!


----------



## intinst

Parties just keep getting wilder.


----------



## intinst

Portable Party


----------



## intinst

Don't think it's working


----------



## intinst

I decided not to use this one in the birthday thread.


----------



## intinst

And after that cake...


----------



## intinst

Who's walking who?


----------



## intinst

Little bit different Prom Dress.


----------



## intinst

Canard on the EuroFighter


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to be that ball in about a second


----------



## intinst

Flight of F-117 NightHawks


----------



## intinst

Please, for the love of all that's holy, 
open this door and clean my litter box!


----------



## intinst

It's worked for a lot of years


----------



## intinst

I heard that


----------



## intinst

Scores maximum points for difficulty.


----------



## intinst

May not be the best logo.


----------



## intinst

Best buddies


----------



## intinst

Kissing fish?


----------



## intinst

Happy Saint Patrick's Day


----------



## intinst

Danny Boy
Clearly the three best singers the Muppets have ever had to offer, together at last.


----------



## intinst

I'll feed him and exercise him and play with him and you can cleanup after him! Is it OK?

!


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## intinst

Hey waiter! I asked for extra meat on this sandwich!


----------



## intinst

That is all!


----------



## intinst

attack to commence in 4,3,2...


----------



## intinst

We just had the one bottle...


----------



## intinst

Ah c'mon! It's 45 cents! Just get it over with for me.


----------



## intinst

Hey! I'm more fun than a phone! PAY ATTENTION TO ME!


----------



## intinst

Good air, even if she did use a trampoline.


----------



## intinst

Owl is Watching You 
He doesn't stop when the video ends, either.


----------



## intinst

Thanks pal, I was getting really thirsty


----------



## intinst

It's a Trap!


----------



## intinst

Least he's honest


----------



## intinst

I can wait all day


----------



## intinst

And the point of these is?


----------



## intinst

Let a smile be your umbrella...


----------



## intinst

Yes, Dad


----------



## intinst

A friend at work told me about this email he had received earlier this year from someone in South Dakota:
Been snowing since midnight.  It's 20 degrees outside and the snow is waist deep.
My husband has just been staring through the kitchen window all morning.
If the weather gets any worse, I may have to let him in.


----------



## intinst

Computers make very fast, very accurate mistakes.


----------



## intinst

Really appreciate the ride, but I hope the next one is on the inside


----------



## intinst

...Happy, Joy, Joy


----------



## intinst

Hounds of the Baskervilles.


----------



## intinst

Going furter and further towards the point of no return
I can see a Monty Python skit, "bacon, bacon, bacon, bacon, eggs, bacon..."


----------



## intinst

Dude! High Five!


----------



## intinst

Good thing the spare floats


----------



## intinst

Spoiled? I'm not spoiled, just priviledged.


----------



## intinst

Big fish


----------



## intinst

Bender Hat


----------



## intinst

In keeping with my penchant for posting cheesecake as Scarlet calls it,
Here's a picture of a real English Fox!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> In keeping with my penchant for posting cheesecake as Scarlet calls it,
> Here's a picture of a real English Fox!


sigh.... but i do like redheads.

and yes, big fish.


----------



## geoffthomas

Fish?  What fish?


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Fish? What fish?


Geoff, what took you so long?


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I thought about just letting it slide........
But then I realized that I did not want to disappoint everyone.
And Intinst works so hard to find these...pics.

So.........


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> Fish? What fish?





Cindy416 said:


> Geoff, what took you so long?





geoffthomas said:


> Well I thought about just letting it slide........
> But then I realized that I did not want to disappoint everyone.
> And Intinst works so hard to find these...pics.
> 
> So.........


SIGH!!!!


----------



## Cindy416

geoffthomas said:


> Well I thought about just letting it slide........
> But then I realized that I did not want to disappoint everyone.
> And Intinst works so hard to find these...pics.
> 
> So.........


How true!


----------



## intinst

Martians don't like train noise?


----------



## intinst

Nice little place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Never get tired of these pictures


----------



## intinst

All any of the Moms can see is the dirty laundry.


----------



## intinst

Sounds much cooler than just a flashlight


----------



## intinst

You know the one, For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a hot dog!


----------



## intinst

Nice view


----------



## intinst

fruit parfait looks good


----------



## intinst

Ramen noodle flavored Pringles? 
We never get the interesting ones.


----------



## intinst

Let's be honest


----------



## intinst

Purty!


----------



## intinst

Looks like I missed a spot on my chin when I shaved this morning


----------



## sjc

SH#T!!!!
My dog got skunked; and I'm living with the folks.  YIKES!  I lied, I confess; I lied.  She got sprayed, I grabbed her and ran to my sister's...gave her two baths...called the folks, told them I was staying at my sisters (didn't say why) and was waiting at the groomer's first thing in the morning. She still has a bit of a smell... Told the folks she sniffed another dog at the groomers that had gotten skunked.  What was I to do?  I feel SO GUILTY!!!  48 and still afraid of my folks wrath...lol.


----------



## intinst

Watch Artist Paint, Then Peel Tangerine On Canvas


----------



## intinst

(Big) kids and Legos


----------



## intinst

This film is based on a true story. In 1986 a football team that lived on a little island in the south of Thailand called "Koh Panyee". It's a floating village in the middle of the sea that has not an inch of soil. The kids here loved to watch football but had nowhere to play or practice. But they didn't let that stop them. They challenged the norm and have become a great inspiration for new generations on the island.


----------



## intinst

Real fan, Ya think?


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Nice little place you've got there


Anyone know where this is? I find it fascinating.


----------



## intinst

Some people think I'm just made out of money...


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> Anyone know where this is? I find it fascinating.


I tried to find it with no luck. I too would like to know where it is.


----------



## intinst

What we have here is, 'Failure to communicate.'


----------



## intinst

Either that bench has been there a while, or I'd stay away from the very hungry tree.


----------



## intinst

Come early for the best seats beds!


----------



## intinst

Nah, nah, nah!


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a bigger vacuum. ( apologies to _Jaws_)


----------



## intinst

He was really big into that stuff, wasn't he?


----------



## intinst

There are so many things that could be said abot this picture.


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> I tried to find it with no luck. I too would like to know where it is.


I should have asked you directly. I'm good at researching things on the 'net, but I don't have a clue where to start to find the location. I think I was meant to live there, though.  It speaks to me. If only I knew in what language.


----------



## intinst

I hope you find it. Looks like there would be room for both of us!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but if he makes it back home, the others better look out!


----------



## intinst

Bling with a diference


----------



## intinst

Cute little thing, wonder how many bags of food he goes through in a day?


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> I hope you find it. Looks like there would be room for both of us!


If I find out where it is, you'll be the first to know. I'm sure there'd be plenty of room.


----------



## intinst

Must be a full moon


----------



## intinst

Might work


----------



## Ann in Arlington

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Saint-Michel

http://www.hotelsearch.com/blog/le-mont-saintmichel/


----------



## intinst

Even the police like this one


----------



## intinst

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Saint-Michel
> 
> http://www.hotelsearch.com/blog/le-mont-saintmichel/


Thanks, Ann!


----------



## Cindy416

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mont_Saint-Michel
> 
> http://www.hotelsearch.com/blog/le-mont-saintmichel/


Good grief! I'm really embarrassed that I didn't know that. I LOVE Monet's painting of it. I've simply never seen a photo of it. I've been to France, but we didn't get to go to the northwest region of Normandy.

Thanks for the info, Ann, and thanks for posting the photo, Intinst. No wonder I feel as if I should live there. I have the Monet painting saved on all of my computers, and iPhones and my iPad.


----------



## intinst

Some are worse than others


----------



## intinst

In fact, even if you don't fear it


----------



## intinst

That's better, now work on getting your flippers stretched out flatter.


----------



## intinst

Did you see that?!?


----------



## intinst

Never know what you'll see on public transportation


----------



## intinst

Guess he really wanted a breafast sandwich


----------



## intinst

It's good to know you are missed when you are away from the office (but that's a LOT of twinkies!)


----------



## intinst

Your choice


----------



## intinst

Why should people with bubble wrap have all the fun?


----------



## intinst

Are you ready for your blind date?


----------



## intinst

Know how to pick the freshest loaf of bread. Most bakeries use this color code. Wednesday and Sunday, use the day before.
You don't need to memorize the color, just think alphabetically, B, G, R, W, Y.


----------



## intinst

Or the police show up


----------



## intinst

Just sit down anywhere


----------



## intinst

Happy Cat Is Happy


----------



## intinst

Understanding nuclear fission. With the assistance of mousetraps and ping-pong balls.


----------



## intinst

Kari Byron with 50 cal


----------



## intinst

For the CEO who has everything


----------



## intinst

Is this irony?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just crusin' down the road


----------



## intinst

Mountain of crickets (Let's go fishing!)


----------



## intinst

Strange how that works


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Kari Byron with 50 cal


Kari Byron....what Kari Byron?


----------



## intinst

*50 cal* with Kari Byron (corrected for Geoff)


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh you mean the one holding the rounds?

Priorities, It is all about priorities.


----------



## intinst

Pay close attention, there will be a test afterwords


----------



## intinst

You lose.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a pizza bagel!


----------



## intinst

If you would be so kind.


----------



## intinst

Next time, I break out the chainsaw


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, I'm all ears!


----------



## intinst

At a baseball game?


----------



## intinst

He's Baa-ack!


----------



## intinst

Think I'll stay out of the pantry


----------



## intinst

Is that Starsky or Hutch?


----------



## intinst

Cat CEO's have their own priorities


----------



## intinst

I think I am going to have to try this:
http://www.notquitenigella.com/2009/10/08/bacon-jam-your-wildest-dreams-come-true/


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And he didn't use The Force to do it.


----------



## intinst

Baylor and Tupelo in the Pool


----------



## intinst

Epic Animated Wedding Invitation Card








What will the reception after be like?!?


----------



## intinst

Wonder what city this park is in?


----------



## intinst

Public transport knitter strikes again!


----------



## intinst

B-2 on the ramp


----------



## intinst

How do you operate on a tiger? Very carefully.


----------



## intinst

OK except for 23 and 30


----------



## intinst

OK, this is officially going too far!


----------



## intinst

I once read a quote, can't remember the author, that said:
Man is the only creature that lies down when he isn't sleepy and gets up when he is.


----------



## intinst

Very interesting art form


----------



## Kevin Lynn helmick

"Never fight fair with a stranger." Arthur Miller

Kevin Lynn helmick


----------



## intinst

Badminton Jedi In: Return Of The Shuttlecock! 
Star Wars makes everything better.


----------



## intinst

A Steampunks Dream Machine. A vortex generator.


----------



## intinst

In addition to very flexible, they are not claustrophobic.


----------



## intinst

An argument for Linux if I ever saw one.


----------



## intinst

Thanks to the internet, things change at the speed of electrons, it seems


----------



## intinst

Explained perfectly.


----------



## intinst

I'll get you this time!!


----------



## intinst

Getting some air


----------



## intinst

A real breakfast pizza!


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## intinst

Bet it takes her a while to get out of the house in the morning


----------



## intinst

Nice sunglasses


----------



## intinst

So that's where I parked the car!


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, I used to have a tire back here...


----------



## intinst

Let us get you topped off and you'll be ready to go!


----------



## intinst

Budding photographer


----------



## intinst

...like two ships, passing in the night.


----------



## intinst

They *have* landed!


----------



## intinst

Think about this the next time you're out in the snow...


----------



## intinst

Boba Chicken


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Boba Chicken


Just wrong on many levels


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Think about this the next time you're out in the snow...


What a great photo....and a scary thought.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Nice sunglasses


Hmmmm.....sisters? 
But then they don't have the same sunglasses.....see I DID notice the sunglasses.
There were sunglasses, right?


----------



## intinst

Just one of the guys


----------



## intinst

No! Mine! Let...Go!


----------



## intinst

...Much


----------



## intinst

Go outside, play in snow, it be fun they said. phtt! Humans!


----------



## intinst

Can't see if the driver is blond...


----------



## intinst

Hey! Maybe I ought to try that!


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Can't see if the driver is blond...


What driver?? (I know. It's not quite the same as asking "What sunglasses?" when referring to you post a bit earlier.  )


----------



## intinst

Not as good for cats but the world may be better off


----------



## intinst

Ever looke down the gullet of a lamprey?


----------



## intinst

For the Barry Manilow fans out there:


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decision


----------



## intinst

Take a chance, you might win the soft drink of your dreams!
But it's probably one of those store brand lemon/limes.


----------



## intinst

Trust me on this one, don't take the train today.


----------



## intinst

So I guess this weapon is built by RED Star Arms?


----------



## intinst

Why, oh why, oh why did I have to look over where intinst was getting out of the pool?


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, chochlate and peanuts and ...Wait a minute, what was that last one again?


----------



## intinst

Low tide


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> So I guess this weapon is built by RED Star Arms?


I do hope she takes the lens cap off the telescopic sights before trying to use it.......


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I do hope she takes the lens cap off the telescopic sights before trying to use it.......


I think her job was just to wear the hat while displaying the rifle against her...bikini top.


----------



## intinst

What can Brown do for you?


----------



## intinst

Button and fence have been there a while


----------



## intinst

Who Let The Goats Out? Bah Bah Bah Bah (apologies to the Baha Men)


----------



## intinst

At least we were warned.


----------



## intinst

Mean looking caterpillar


----------



## intinst

And after that, here's you awwww of the day, a baby langur.


----------



## intinst

Very isolated showers may occur today...


----------



## intinst

Ooof, he quacked up. (sorry, couldn't help myself.)


----------



## intinst

D Man watching over the citizens of our fair community


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> At least we were warned.


Notice the snowboard sign in the background?


----------



## intinst

Want to play a game of leap frog lion?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Notice the snowboard sign in the background?


Think it might be somewhere up north?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intinst said:


> This won't end well


It's kung fu fighting. These kids seem fast as lightening.


----------



## intinst

Welcome, Robotic Overlords!


----------



## intinst

Awww video of the day?


----------



## intinst

A friend sent this to me:

Proofreading is a Dying Art these days!

Man Kills Self Before Shooting Wife and Daughter 
This one I caught in the SGV Tribune the other day and called the Editorial Room 
and asked who wrote this. It took two or three readings before the editor realized 
that what he was reading was impossible!!! They put in a correction the next day.

I just couldn't help but send this along. too funny. 
Something Went Wrong in Jet Crash, Expert Says 
No crap, really? Ya think? 
-------------------------------------------------------------------=--------

Police Begin Campaign to Run Down Jaywalkers 
Now that's taking things a bit far!

-----------------------------------------------------------
Panda Mating Fails; Veterinarian Takes Over 
What a guy! 
--------------------------------------------------------------

Miners Refuse to Work after death 
No-good-for-nothing' lazy so-and-so's! 
------------------------------------------------------

Juvenile Court to Try Shooting Defendant 
See if that works any better than a fair trial! 
----------------------------------------------------------

War Dims Hope for Peace 
I can see where it might have that effect! 
-------------------------------------------------------------

 If Strike Isn't Settled Quickly, It May Last Awhile 
Ya think?! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Cold Wave Linked to Temperatures 
Who would have thought! 
-------------------------------------------------------------

Enfield ( London ) Couple Slain; Police Suspect Homicide 
They may be on to something! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Red Tape Holds Up New Bridges 
You mean there's something stronger than duct tape? 
----------------------------------------------------------
Man Struck By Lightning: Faces Battery Charge 
He probably IS the battery charge! 
----------------------------------------------

New Study of Obesity Looks for Larger Test Group 
Weren't they fat enough?! 
-----------------------------------------------

Astronaut Takes Blame for Gas in Spacecraft 
That's what he gets for eating those beans! 
---------------- -------------------------------- 

Kids Make Nutritious Snacks 
Do they taste like chicken?
****************************************

Local High School Dropouts Cut in Half 
Chainsaw Massacre all over again!
That'll teach'm to be dropouts! 
***************************************************

Hospitals are Sued by 7 Foot Doctors 
Boy, are they tall! 
******************************************

And the winner is.... 
Typhoon Rips Through Cemetery; Hundreds Dead 
= =
Did I read that right?


----------



## intinst

Hold still, we're gonna make a video!


----------



## intinst

How'd they do that?


----------



## intinst

It's a trap!


----------



## intinst

Here He Comes To Save the Day!


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Think anyone will notice?


----------



## intinst

And since we were just talking Star Trek, here's another blast from the past


----------



## intinst

Don't mess with the babysitter.


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes...


----------



## intinst

Anyone else want to play Ultimate Frisbee?


----------



## intinst

Only in America


----------



## intinst

Airshow smoke


----------



## intinst

Blue lagoon


----------



## intinst

I hates tax time!


----------



## intinst

Remind you of anything?


----------



## intinst

Dose eyes keeps watchin' me!


----------



## intinst

Nasa Employees Gather For A 30th Anniversary Photo


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for my close-up, Mr. Demille.


----------



## intinst

Help! we're being kidnapped!


----------



## intinst

Maybe he just doesn't feel like talking.


----------



## intinst

That's just wrong.


----------



## intinst

Crash protection for cyclists


----------



## intinst

Please, for the love of all that's holy, have a kid!


----------



## intinst

Shiny


----------



## intinst

Love those old Mopars


----------



## intinst

Hope this ends OK


----------



## intinst

Hey, I think I know that guy!


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera


----------



## intinst

don't know if I want my donut that crunchy


----------



## intinst

Only three more feet to go! (plus the driveway)


----------



## intinst

Never know when you're going to need a kitten, so keep one handy


----------



## intinst

four paw drive and I still slide, that's embarrassing


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I've wrestled enough today


----------



## intinst

Can't find the download. Where is it!?!


----------



## intinst

Must be a big place, five already living there 
But would be interesting.


----------



## intinst

Aww of the day?


----------



## sjc

How bad is this?  I had the old Oscar Meyer jingle stuck in my head all freaking day today...UGGGHhhhh!!!  I hate when that happens.


----------



## telracs

oh i wish i was an oscar meyer weiner....
that is what i truly want to be.

Well, actually, no I don't.

and my bologna, doesn't have a first name.


----------



## telracs

you got your peanut butter in my chocolate.
you've got your chocolate in my peanut butter.


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't help me sleep, I'd be getting hungry!


----------



## intinst

"Stay with the group" insurance


----------



## intinst

Naughty pictures for fingers?


----------



## intinst

Smart mom!


----------



## intinst

No comment


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Showing off


----------



## intinst

OK, you've been warned


----------



## intinst

Define "Tree Preservation"


----------



## intinst

Hope it isn't English


----------



## intinst

I have days like that.


----------



## intinst

Emergency stress relief?


----------



## intinst

Nice smile.


----------



## intinst

Faster, Faster!


----------



## intinst

Gives the passenger something to do while you're traveling.


----------



## intinst

Say that again to my face!


----------



## intinst

Mineral spring


----------



## intinst

Now that's synchronized swimming!


----------



## intinst

And staying with the water theme...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intinst said:


> Define "Tree Preservation"


May be clearing to plant new trees..LOL


----------



## intinst

Anybody else ready for vacation time?


----------



## intinst

Nice RC Helo


----------



## intinst

Gangsta Penguins?


----------



## intinst

Russian space vehicle That never flew


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday dune buggy


----------



## intinst

Cheating or no?


----------



## intinst

Really getting out there with this


----------



## intinst

Lone soldier


----------



## intinst

Second story photo op.


----------



## intinst

Ad placement is key


----------



## intinst

Engineer's opinion of the proverbial half full/half empty glass


----------



## intinst

First rule of lockup: pick a fight with the biggest guy you can find and then make him think you're crazy.


----------



## intinst

Ain't that just the way life goes?


----------



## intinst

Classic Pontiac Firebird


----------



## intinst

Followed by a classic VeeDub


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm...


----------



## intinst

Not attracting as much attention as I would have thought.


----------



## intinst

This is just wrong.


----------



## intinst

Do these horizontal stripes make me look fat?


----------



## intinst

sufficient warning


----------



## intinst

Cats when no one is around


----------



## intinst

In-flight refuel


----------



## intinst

Bit of a storm brewing


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Nice shot


----------



## intinst

Painful blocked shot


----------



## intinst

You've been...




Rick Rolled.


----------



## intinst

You think you've had a bad day!



There was this guy at a bar, just looking at his drink. He stays like that for half of an hour.

Then, this big trouble-making truck driver steps next to him, takes the drink from the guy, and just drinks it all down. The poor man starts crying. The truck driver says, "Come on man, I was just joking. Here, I'll buy you another drink. I just can't stand to see a man cry."

"No, it's not that. This day is the worst of my life. First, I sleep lat, and  end up late to work in my office. My boss, outraged, fires me. When I leave the building, I get to where I parked my car, I found out it was stolen. The police said that they can do nothing. I get a cab to return home, and when I leave it, I remember I left my wallet and credit cards there. The cab driver just drives away."

"I walk on  home, and when I get there, I find my wife in bed with the gardener. I leave home, and come to this bar. And just when I was thinking about putting an end to my life, you show up and drink my poison."


----------



## intinst

A Cappella Thriller!


----------



## crebel

^^ That is awesome intinst, thanks!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Nice pictures. I love internet.


----------



## intinst

I scream, You scream, We all scream for...


----------



## intinst

Kinda crowded


----------



## intinst

Ice breaker


----------



## intinst

What a fowl lapful.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll keep walking


----------



## intinst

Which one's the cartoon character?


----------



## intinst

Ring side seats


----------



## intinst

Oh, Hi there! By the way,I could use a little help.


----------



## autotransport

Hi
I have joined this forum now.
I like to hear from you all about this forum.
Thanks and regards


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intinst said:


> Ring side seats


Where are these lions. Is it real?


----------



## intinst

Just passin' through...


----------



## intinst

Quick and dirty repair


----------



## intinst

Hey! No Pushing! I'll jump when I'm ready!


----------



## intinst

Architect with w warped sense of what is right.


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Excuse me?


----------



## intinst

They're really serious about cutting down on the speeders here


----------



## intinst

Tall girl, interesting dress


----------



## intinst

Tell me again about the graceful Flamingos?


----------



## intinst

We're watching you


----------



## intinst

Sidewalk art is so cool...


----------



## intinst

Be careful he looks ferocious!


----------



## intinst

I got the last parking place in the lot


----------



## intinst

Sorry, this sleeping spot's taken


----------



## intinst

How 'bout this thumb drive?


----------



## intinst

Been a long day week month decade.


----------



## Bren S.

intinst said:


> Been a long day week month decade.


Yikes !!


----------



## intinst

OMG! Fall Leaves!


----------



## intinst

Part of why I live in the South.


----------



## intinst

Bring It! Bees and butterflies got nothin' on me!


----------



## intinst

Fishing for a living


----------



## intinst

Serious about winning


----------



## intinst

Would get you some looks going down the street


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Tell it to the paw!


----------



## intinst

She's not an equestrian, but I don't know the proper term for a cow rider.


----------



## intinst

Clever sign


----------



## intinst

Is that Daglish under there?


----------



## intinst

Desert rock


----------



## intinst

Like I was telling you, cats are very graceful, coordinated and... Halp!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look much like Prius


----------



## intinst

Looks like my kind of place.


----------



## intinst

Nice sleeping bag, well maybe just different.


----------



## intinst

Having fun with the rookie


----------



## intinst

And it's a biggin'!


----------



## intinst

Got any extra electronics you don't know what to do with?


----------



## intinst

What, don't you have your cats organized?


----------



## intinst

Not a bad camoflage


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## intinst

Bob, I hate to tell you, but you don't have fish breath; it's minty.


----------



## intinst

Are oboes OK?


----------



## intinst

Hey, lets go get a new antique table.


----------



## intinst

Exercise is essential to maintaining good kitty health.


----------



## intinst

I said Hush!


----------



## intinst

Or suffer the consequence
s


----------



## intinst

Watch out for Chuck.


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hot or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

Even paper bags have dreams and goals


----------



## intinst

Dis da enemy


----------



## intinst

Duck Lips


----------



## intinst

Sleeps where and how I want


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## intinst

That explains why I been chewing the same gum ball for two weeks


----------



## kaotickitten

I love the pictures you post here.  They make me laugh.


----------



## intinst

Whoooo you lookin' at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

kaotickitten said:


> I love the pictures you post here. They make me laugh.


----------



## intinst

Street art comes in many kinds


----------



## intinst

Might as well do something with them.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Everybody is posting pictures. I will see if I like one to share.


----------



## intinst

Hope they left a really big tip


----------



## intinst

Come here, I'll only lick you once.


----------



## intinst

Curse of the red uniform


----------



## intinst

I'll never understand Haute couture


----------



## intinst

Patriotic kitty lover


----------



## intinst

Luv U Momma


----------



## intinst

Nice little water falls


----------



## intinst

I likes it!


----------



## intinst

Arc of the Milky Way over natural rock arc


----------



## intinst

Fireworks palm tree?


----------



## intinst

Mineral springs


----------



## intinst

Proud as a ...


----------



## intinst

C-64 gone digital


----------



## intinst

Look into these eyes and say, "No dog biscuit."


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll find another place to park! Now!


----------



## intinst

Don't think i've ever see Scuba Juggling before.


----------



## intinst

New moderator hat for Betsy, you know, for THOSE days.


----------



## intinst

Bet nobody asked the dog how he felt about it before the jump.


----------



## intinst

Looks like my kind of place!


----------



## intinst

It isn't working, they aren't even looking


----------



## intinst

Any else "up" for a plane ride?


----------



## intinst

Hang on!


----------



## intinst

Tunnel borer


----------



## intinst

What has been seen, cannot be unseen


----------



## intinst

Can't quite make out the stickers on her surfboard...


----------



## intinst

Da Vinci Robot Folds And Throws Paper Airplane
Wait for the "wow" at the end


----------



## intinst

Can you help a fellow out?


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Can't quite make out the stickers on her surfboard...


You know it is coming.......

Wait for it......

Wait for it.......

Not only what stickers?, but......

What surfboard?


----------



## intinst

Guess I'll stick with grapes


----------



## intinst

I'm sure it seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## intinst

street people


----------



## intinst

street people


----------



## intinst

Workin' at the cow wash...come on, sing it!


----------



## intinst

OK, buddy. Pull it over right there!


----------



## intinst

Extra "man" on the field


----------



## intinst

Just making the best of a bad situation, old Dick Feller song.


----------



## intinst

If it's bottomless...?


----------



## intinst

Why, what's it going to do?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll wait for lunch


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind!


----------



## intinst

Need to make a call?


----------



## intinst

Bet it ain't today


----------



## intinst

That's just mean


----------



## intinst

One horsepower motor


----------



## intinst

I can sleep anywhere...


----------



## intinst

Lost one bike too many


----------



## intinst

Now that's a low rider


----------



## intinst

Radar, Huh?


----------



## intinst

What kind of insect is that?


----------



## intinst

She's very flexible


----------



## intinst

Fashion?


----------



## intinst

Look at that man, Daddy, he's still using a high chair!


----------



## intinst

This Hulk I'm not afraid of, Give me a pin!


----------



## intinst

Is there much call for that?


----------



## intinst

Little too big a hurry there


----------



## intinst

I'm confused


----------



## intinst

Thank you, crossing gaurd.


----------



## intinst

They keep it all in the family


----------



## intinst

Been parked a while


----------



## intinst

Are you feeling lucky, Punk?


----------



## intinst

Or there abouts


----------



## intinst

Hey, a limo!


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

You can run, but you'll still get the ticket.


----------



## intinst

What else is on the menu, mountain lion?


----------



## intinst

Just out for a walk with my friends


----------



## intinst

Today's specials


----------



## intinst

Woof


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate when you can't spot your car in the mall parking lot?


----------



## intinst

Isn't that illegal?


----------



## intinst

Coming to a neighborhood near you this summer!


----------



## intinst

Why do I have to drive in between?


----------



## intinst

If you are a parent, you know to be ready for anything!


----------



## intinst

It even looks mean


----------



## intinst

Well, isn't that special?


----------



## intinst

Another "I Quit!" moment


----------



## intinst

What a novel idea, suppose it'll catch on?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> What a novel idea, suppose it'll catch on?


What I love is the "sin here" sign in the window...


----------



## intinst

different trike


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> What I love is the "sin here" sign in the window...


I saw that too, thought maybe it was an ice breaker for the chat room.


----------



## intinst

Morning Lovin`s From Da Kittehz


----------



## intinst

Adorable polar bear cub BE STEALIN' MY BUCKET!


----------



## Annalog

intinst said:


> What a novel idea, suppose it'll catch on?


Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## intinst

The good old days of television sitcoms


----------



## intinst

How about Penguin?


----------



## intinst

How to tell a new dad


----------



## intinst

Studying is taking a fall


----------



## intinst

Does not understand concept


----------



## intinst

A classic comedy show


----------



## intinst

Needs some wax (not the car)


----------



## intinst

Patience


----------



## intinst

Sure looks like a close call


----------



## intinst

Oreo fudge brownies


----------



## intinst

Out of towners go around


----------



## intinst

Mario fingernails


----------



## intinst

Gonna fly now...


----------



## intinst

Thrill of being a child


----------



## intinst

Hey, you in the wet suit, stop copying me!


----------



## intinst

close, very, very close


----------



## intinst

Must be a HP fan


----------



## intinst

Slow news day


----------



## intinst

Is a slow walk into the walls OK?


----------



## intinst

Still a slow day for news


----------



## intinst

Don't judge me


----------



## intinst

Steady hands and a lot of time


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute...Where's the castle and the Princess?


----------



## intinst

True sign


----------



## intinst

ARRRR! This is humiliatin'


----------



## intinst

Can I have that section when you're through with it?


----------



## intinst

Hard to see the trees for the photographers


----------



## intinst

Now that's a pot hole


----------



## intinst

Tell us how you really feel about strained peas...


----------



## intinst

Can't ... breathe!
Oh hush, I can't help it if I have a grass allergy that makes me itch when I sit down.


----------



## intinst

Interesting photo shoot


----------



## intinst

Now that's a copier!


----------



## intinst

You can make anything with Legos


----------



## intinst

I can't eat them, they keep staring at me...


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute there, George. I saw her first.


----------



## intinst

A lot of it is on Kindles, though


----------



## intinst

Looks c-c-c-cold out there


----------



## intinst

Turn right at the shoe tree, you can't miss it.


----------



## intinst

Hi there, fellow food lovers. Today on Fido's Fancy Feasts, 
we're preparing a special treat, fricassee de Félin!


----------



## intinst

Big millipedes


----------



## intinst

I said, You must really like Star Wars!


----------



## intinst

These pollution readings are off the charts!


----------



## JimC1946

_Is this seat taken?_


----------



## intinst

Proceed if you really want to...


----------



## intinst

Dogs vs. Cats


----------



## intinst

Don't think they're gonna pass today.


----------



## intinst

The burgers are OK, but the atmosphere!


----------



## intinst

I think they need to work on that one.


----------



## intinst

Much more effective than just "Keep Out," don't you think?


----------



## intinst

For when you really, really have to go when out and about.


----------



## intinst

Awww, isn't that sweet?


----------



## intinst

Beep, beep


----------



## intinst

F22 Raptor


----------



## intinst

Proof that there are non-humans among us


----------



## intinst

Does that make them harder to hit or something?


----------



## intinst

The specs make me look more sophisticated to the ladies.


----------



## intinst

Cat version of a dunce cap?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a vacation destination!


----------



## intinst

I've seen the Green Bay Cheeseheads, but this is my first Cheeseburger head


----------



## intinst

What have you built with Lego?


----------



## intinst

Long distance is OK


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is but it looks like a featherduster


----------



## intinst

What they say it is what it realy is


----------



## intinst

Hope they're better with cars than they are with signs


----------



## intinst

New product, apparently


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Dog has the moves


----------



## intinst

Touchdown!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Change your words, change your world


----------



## intinst

I dares ya!


----------



## intinst

Signed, English


----------



## intinst

Photo bombers are everywhere


----------



## intinst

Question of the week


----------



## intinst

Don't tell LL


----------



## intinst

You'd almost have to aim for it.


----------



## intinst

Cheap dad who won't even buy his kids their own sled


----------



## intinst

So that's where all the trolls went.


----------



## intinst

Good one


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> Good one


That's a good one, Intinst! Reminds me of good old Candid Camera pranks!


----------



## sjc

Candid Camera:  I loved that show.  My favorite was Allen making a little kid try to carry ice cream cones and open a door.  One of the ice cream heads fell off onto the floor and the kid put it back on. That show was classic.  Ahhhh TV...back when it was good.


----------



## intinst

Maybe you can rent him out for wallpaper removal


----------



## intinst

Can't begin to imagine a collusion between one of these and a Hummer


----------



## intinst

You'll need it!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Maybe it's for parking the wheelchair itself.


----------



## intinst

Where my surprise? My eyes are shut.


----------



## intinst

The Man With No Name is still looking pretty good.


----------



## intinst

A little privacy please?


----------



## intinst

The toys are very alarmed about this development


----------



## intinst

Or the other


----------



## intinst

Is that you, Helen?


----------



## intinst

F-35 ejection seat trials, 12 seconds of Holy...


----------



## intinst

Does anyone know what an earworm is?


----------



## intinst

This remind anyone else of the _Dark Side of the Moon_ album?


----------



## intinst

Nice skyline


----------



## intinst

The macines are getting tired of being our slaves...


----------



## intinst

Been there a while


----------



## intinst

And they're off!


----------



## intinst

She's really movin'!


----------



## intinst

Another point of view of lift off


----------



## intinst

I don't understand why there is always cat hair on my slacks.


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Does anyone know what an earworm is?


Yeah, me singing "What do you do with a drunken sailor?" for an hour last night...


----------



## intinst

Fearless kittens battle the sinister shadow.


----------



## intinst

Not much help


----------



## intinst

Sunflowers!


----------



## intinst

Serious about trespassing around here


----------



## intinst

I'm sure I can stay under that


----------



## intinst

What the...?


----------



## intinst

People who live in glass houses...


----------



## intinst

Has it really come to this?


----------



## intinst

Is there a problem, Officer?


----------



## intinst

Oopsie


----------



## intinst

Ever!


----------



## intinst

Don't think I could sleep here


----------



## intinst

My turn, "There's a guy in that picture?"


----------



## sjc

I wish you would stop superimposing other peoples heads on my body!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> I wish you would stop superimposing other peoples heads on my body!!


Sorry, I just feel the need to make others happy.


----------



## sjc

It is a whole 45 degrees out:  Chanting:
Summer
Summer
Summer
Summer

I am under a pile of blankets; on a Saturday night cuddled with the dog.  There is something wrong with this picture!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

INSTALLING SPRING...
███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
Install delayed....please wait.

Installation failed. Please try again. 

404 error: Season not found. Season "Spring" cannot be located.

The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.

Please try again.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I don't get to drop in as often as I want, but you guys always make me feel great.  The pics are truly some of the best I see anywhere on the web.  And conversation "ain't bad" either.  Thank you for brightening my morning.  Love the kitties and the puppies.


Linda


----------



## intinst

Peterbilt truck pulling a Nissan pickup (more impressive than it sounds)


----------



## sjc

Ann in Arlington said:


> INSTALLING SPRING...
> ███████████████░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░ 44% DONE.
> Install delayed....please wait.
> 
> Installation failed. Please try again.
> 
> 404 error: Season not found. Season "Spring" cannot be located.
> 
> The season you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.
> 
> Please try again.


LMAO!! I love it. Today wasn't bad but I was so busy; I didn't get to enjoy it...Figures.


----------



## intinst

Firemen's Olympics seem more exciting than the usual ones


----------



## intinst

Remember the floor was lava?


----------



## intinst

Why three hands would be good


----------



## intinst

This I believe


----------



## intinst

This


----------



## intinst

Help defend Bill, send money to [email protected]


----------



## intinst

This LSD flashback brougt to you by...


----------



## intinst

TMNT


----------



## intinst

On the line there, boy.


----------



## intinst

And so the office war began


----------



## intinst

Fighter pilot's view of a mid-air refueling.


----------



## intinst

POV seems off on this one


----------



## intinst

When you are in a hole and it just keeps getting deeper, Stop Digging!!


----------



## intinst

Sign of the times


----------



## intinst

Not to worry, I've got duct tape


----------



## intinst

Bears have a sense of humor, too


----------



## intinst

Is that yodeling I hear?


----------



## intinst

Na na na na,na na na na, Bat Crab!


----------



## intinst

Behold the power of this fully armed and operational kayak!


----------



## intinst

Surf's up!


----------



## intinst

That's life


----------



## intinst

We be printin'


----------



## intinst

Here's Cookie!


----------



## intinst

Music soothes the savage beast? Or are they hoping he'll move closer to the edge?


----------



## intinst

Tight fit


----------



## intinst

Chocolate french toast, anyone?


----------



## intinst

And continuing with the breakfast theme, Coffee and a donute?


----------



## intinst

Best C3PO costume I've ever seen


----------



## geoffthomas

I agree.


----------



## sjc

Geoff:  Will you please tell Intinst to please stop superimposing other peoples faces on my body...I warned him before; but he just wont listen!!  Jeesh!!


----------



## intinst

Take a lot of licks


----------



## intinst

Nice capturing of fall colors


----------



## intinst

City at dusk


----------



## intinst

And lotas of exercise as well.


----------



## intinst

Yes, why would you?


----------



## intinst

Following a theme here, but this might be an engineer's bathroom


----------



## intinst

I see rainbows everywhere while I'm driving.


----------



## intinst

Do they keep longer when you bottle them?


----------



## intinst

Fishing, anyone?


----------



## intinst

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, 
It's the size of the fight in the dog. (sometimes)


----------



## intinst

Want to annoy a lot of people?


----------



## intinst

Think I'm going to Jaywalk, slowly.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Nice capturing of fall colors


Looks similar to Franconia Notch in New Hampshire...beautiful.


----------



## intinst

Alittle different than the last lollypop.


----------



## intinst

Got moves


----------



## intinst

Gonna leave a mark


----------



## intinst

Little crowded there


----------



## intinst

Day off at the museum


----------



## intinst

Someone's not happy about the door being opened at the wrong time.


----------



## intinst

Wake up, Mom, I want to play!


----------



## intinst

Anyone ever figure out why women tend to live longer than men?


----------



## intinst

Gazelle thought he could get away from me, gotta another think commin'


----------



## intinst

Looks like one of my days lately, with things not going as planned


----------



## intinst

Oh hi, Nice day isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Lego Batman


----------



## intinst

Street sweepers are a little different there.


----------



## intinst

Everything old is new again


----------



## intinst

Ever feel like you are being watched?


----------



## intinst

You can do anything with Lego!


----------



## intinst

In case you have trouble with a normal pizza cutter


----------



## intinst

At the old superhero's home


----------



## intinst

Really into it


----------



## intinst

Not for me, I want a red one.


----------



## intinst

Mom says to stay out of the puddles


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sometimes with pictures it is also location, location location.


----------



## intinst

Ever feel singled out for no reason?


----------



## intinst

Frisky wondered what had gone wrong ever since his owner put him into storage.


----------



## intinst

Couldn't find the remote one too many times


----------



## intinst

There is such a thing?


----------



## intinst

With out a ramp I bet it's hard to get up enough speed to make it all the way through.


----------



## intinst

I hear the original "UP" movie was a lot darker


----------



## intinst

WHAT DID YOU SAY?


----------



## intinst

Hmmm


----------



## intinst

Ouchie


----------



## intinst

You'll love this flat, it's just up one flight of stairs...


----------



## intinst

Not what you think.


----------



## intinst

Soup's too thin.


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I'll do great. I'm starting in the middle of the pack.


----------



## intinst

A simple knock is good enough for most people.


----------



## intinst

Nice yard art


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Low,low rider


----------



## intinst

Bit of a dust storm blowing in.


----------



## intinst

It's not what you have; It's what you do with what you have.


----------



## intinst

Differing points of view


----------



## intinst

After that P.S. I'm more worried about the neighbor than the chicken.


----------



## intinst

You said go outside and play; we did.


----------



## intinst

Equipment driver has skills


----------



## intinst

Really moving!


----------



## intinst

Calmest Man On Earth Sits Through Tornado 
Just another hohum day to this guy. Good thing tornadoes 
don`t have self esteem, this conversation would have killed it.


----------



## intinst

Simon's Cat


----------



## intinst

Double aww of the day?


----------



## intinst

The Rolling Stones sang the jingle in `64 and was paid the pricey sum of 400 pounds. Hey, we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## intinst

Never saw them trying to plow water before.


----------



## intinst

Such a polite note


----------



## intinst

Guess they're looking for that one that's born every minute.


----------



## intinst

Now I'm really depressed


----------



## intinst

Sir, do you know how fast you were going? And is that an 
open bottle? Please step out of the car.


----------



## intinst

Might be at it a while


----------



## intinst

Someone thinks they're punny.


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Does not quite have the 'DRINKING FROM THE HOSE" thing down yet.


----------



## intinst

Must be a police cat


----------



## intinst

Paper folding is such an art


----------



## intinst

In case you were curious


----------



## intinst

What? I don't make comments about your personal grooming habits.


----------



## intinst

Certainly did her body good
(click pic for full size)


----------



## intinst

Not really interested in a cheeseburger.


----------



## intinst

I know just how I want to spend it...


----------



## intinst

and 32 hours a day, as well.
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/infinity%20thread%204/infinity%205/Funny_Pictures_1021
1.jpg


----------



## intinst

*15 Maybes you should consider:*

Maybe. . .we were supposed to meet the wrong people before meeting the right one so that, when we finally meet the right person, we will know how to be grateful for that gift.

Maybe . . . when the door of happiness closes, another opens; but, often times, we look so long at the closed door that we don't even see the new one which has been opened for us.

Maybe . . . it is true that we don't know what we have until we lose it, but it is also true that we don't know what we have been missing until it arrives.

Maybe . . . the happiest of people don't necessarily have the best of everything; they just make the most of everything that comes along their way.

Maybe . . . the brightest future will always be based on a forgotten past; after all, you can't go on successfully in life until you let go of your past mistakes, failures and heartaches.

Maybe . . . you should dream what you want to dream; go where you want to go, be what you want to be, because you have only one life and one chance to do all the things you dream of, and want to do.

Maybe . . . there are moments in life when you miss someone - a parent, a spouse, a friend, a child - so much that you just want to pick them from your dreams and hug them for real, so that once they are around you appreciate them more.

Maybe . . . the best kind of friend is the kind you can sit on a porch and swing with, never say a word, and then walk away feeling like it was the best conversation you've ever had.

Maybe . . you should always try to put yourself in others' shoes. If you feel that something could hurt you, it probably will hurt the other person, too.

Maybe . . you should do something nice for someone every single day, even if it is simply to leave them alone.

Maybe . . . giving someone all your love is never an assurance that they will love you back. Don't expect love in return; just wait for it to grow in their heart; but, if it doesn't, be content that it grew in yours.

Maybe . . . happiness waits for all those who cry, all those who hurt, all those who have searched, and all those who have tried, for only they can appreciate the importance of all the people who have touched their lives.

Maybe . . . you shouldn't go for looks; they can deceive; don't go for wealth; even that fades away. Go for someone who makes you smile, because it takes only a smile to make a dark day seem bright. Find the one that makes your heart smile.

Maybe . . you should hope for enough happiness to make you sweet, enough trials to make you strong, enough sorrow to keep you human, and enough hope to make you happy

Maybe . . . you should try to live your life to the fullest because when you were born, you were crying and everyone around you was smiling but when you die, you can be the one who is smiling and everyone around you crying.


----------



## telracs

Maybe . . you should do something nice for someone every single day, even if it is simply to leave them alone.

everybody repeat this one.....


----------



## intinst

Amazing art


----------



## intinst

Ka-boom!


----------



## intinst

I worry about were our society is heading.


----------



## intinst

What's your hurry? The ferry won't be here for an hour.


----------



## intinst

Very interesting shelves


----------



## intinst

Sad, but true


----------



## intinst

Door that grows with you


----------



## intinst

Sorry, we don't sell mice here. Try the pet store next door.


----------



## intinst

How crop circles are really formed.


----------



## intinst

Jewelery for climbers?


----------



## intinst

Tired puppy


----------



## intinst

Someone with steady hands was really bored.


----------



## intinst

It's not what you think. I'm the author.


----------



## intinst

Or not.


----------



## intinst

Chivalry isn't dead


----------



## intinst

I don't usually find that large a percentage for the kids.


----------



## intinst

Or just the cross eyed cat?


----------



## intinst

Haters are gonna hate, but Chicken Little doesn't care.


----------



## intinst

Cupcakes make everyone friends


----------



## intinst

Another save by fire rescue


----------



## intinst

Sometimes that sounds like a plan


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Keepin' it real


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

I left my heart...


----------



## intinst

Those smug Bostonians...


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like a good idea to me.


----------



## intinst

There, I got them all. Now quit throwing them!


----------



## intinst

Cute hat


----------



## intinst




----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

A link to show How to insert a picture into your post.


----------



## intinst

This is why you get out of or off the water during an electrical storm.


----------



## intinst

Better find another example


----------



## intinst

Want to go ice racing?


----------



## intinst

Should I have put this in the Apple thread?


----------



## intinst

What, only once? not much of a trick...


----------



## intinst

Can you?


----------



## intinst

Star Wars buddies


----------



## intinst

Snake warning for video ahead!


----------



## intinst

Engine Trouble?
It looks like he has found the problem...and that`s a big problem!


----------



## intinst

Another Easter post, slow death for chocolate bunnies


----------



## intinst

Lamborghini concept car


----------



## intinst

Passive/Aggressive at its finest


----------



## intinst

Gonna be hard to top this office prank


----------



## intinst

Pony tail in space


----------



## intinst

Well, they're trying to help.


----------



## intinst

Great view while you are working out


----------



## intinst

Same letters, different message


----------



## intinst

Sand art


----------



## intinst

Seafood, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Bet you can't hit my mouth with that french fry


----------



## intinst

Worse than Lay's Potato Chips


----------



## intinst

Sleeps where I wants


----------



## intinst

Must be a physics major, looks like he has it all worked out


----------



## intinst

Iz been workin' out, see how buff I am?


----------



## intinst

Sun spot


----------



## intinst

I thought the storm troopers were all clones?


----------



## rayhensley

Page 666. Oooooooh.


----------



## intinst

Want to be different?


----------



## intinst

Special delivery


----------



## intinst

Say "Cheese"


----------



## intinst

Fast Horse


----------



## intinst

Couple of water spout pictures


----------



## intinst

At least for some


----------



## intinst

Go Go Godzilla!


----------



## intinst

Very Cool Waterfall


----------



## intinst

Hey, I think I know that guy!


----------



## intinst

That's not nice, I always speak highly of you.


----------



## intinst

Those birds are turning up everywhere


----------



## intinst

Love those old Mopars


----------



## intinst

Buddy of mine had one of these


----------



## intinst

And boy did we complain about the price back then!


----------



## intinst

Trusting soul (either one)


----------



## intinst

Ariel Atom Coupe
I wants but I can't haves


----------



## intinst

Check out the counter rotating propellers


----------



## intinst

Baby hummingbird


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Puss-in-boots Beagle-in-socks


----------



## intinst

Busted! (either one  )


----------



## intinst

Just messin' with ya.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh please don't let that ever happen to me.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Oh please don't let that ever happen to me.


Nor I! That trail would have become much messier, even in that short a time.


----------



## intinst

Okey-Dokey


----------



## intinst

Never tempt a mother traveling with her children.


----------



## intinst

What's the trouble, officer?


----------



## intinst

Probably will work better by making it a game


----------



## intinst

Purrr


----------



## intinst

And the shot looks good!


----------



## intinst

Jus chillin, waitin on my bro


----------



## intinst

I'm too dignified to respond to your insult...now. Check your shoes later.


----------



## intinst

Knows how to draw attention


----------



## intinst

Under Pressure


----------



## intinst

Hey, wake up and chase me!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Safety first!


----------



## intinst

Getting a little close there


----------



## intinst

Interesting combination of signs, Alaska?


----------



## intinst

Watch out, Super Villains! The Teeny Trio is on the job!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make my day!


----------



## intinst

SJC, is that you?


----------



## intinst

May be graffiti, but it is still beautifully done.


----------



## intinst

Simple shower mechanism.


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

Congrats on the license, dude! High Five!


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Street needs work, there are large sections that are missing potholes


----------



## intinst

I like to take my breaks where it is quite and away from other people.


----------



## intinst

Cute


----------



## intinst

So's she.


----------



## intinst

Man exhibits amazing concentration, self control and artistic ability....bet he can build a mean house of cards too!


----------



## hamerfan

Just because:


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

When the taxi has to get you there in time


----------



## intinst

On a mission


----------



## intinst

Ice is the worst


----------



## intinst

Interesting eyes


----------



## intinst

used up a few...


----------



## intinst

Gonna really pick up some speed on this one


----------



## intinst

I think it's just a passing fad


----------



## intinst

Hurry it up and that will be five fish, please.


----------



## intinst

I tastes the rainbow


----------



## intinst

Nice pillow


----------



## intinst

Need some help getting that off? The mud, I meant the mud!


----------



## intinst

Must have hit the ejection button


----------



## intinst

Wanna play?


----------



## intinst

Where they got the idea


----------



## intinst

Duck pond


----------



## intinst

And you think a pothole constitutes a road hazard.


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Yeah, we had court side seats.


----------



## intinst

Why yes, I believe I would enjoy a grape.


----------



## intinst

Great, great picture!


----------



## intinst

We're all packed and ready to go!


----------



## intinst

The Deepest Garbage Can In The World


----------



## intinst

Might get an A


----------



## intinst

Might be going too far here


----------



## intinst

Vroom!


----------



## intinst

What bulletin board is this again?


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

Another senseless tragedy...


----------



## intinst

Pucker up


----------



## intinst

Car 54, where are you?


----------



## intinst

Authors, is this you?


----------



## intinst

Must have really liked that movie


----------



## intinst

Sc-sc-sc-scary!


----------



## intinst

One in every crowd


----------



## intinst

Everything, just everything


----------



## intinst

Hey, stay away from my box!


----------



## intinst

This is only for cute people!


----------



## intinst

One very strong lady


----------



## intinst

W'zzuuppp!


----------



## intinst

No, it doesn't


----------



## intinst

Bit brisk today


----------



## intinst

Does it refill itself evry time you pull the trigger?


----------



## intinst

Grapes a little sour


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's my spot!


----------



## intinst

Now that's wisdom


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

Quiet down, don't make me come out there


----------



## intinst

We are all in desperate trouble now


----------



## intinst

Might as well start getting used to it now.


----------



## intinst

Go go Godzilla


----------



## intinst

Bridge to nowhere


----------



## intinst

Ham Solo


----------



## intinst

There goes the picnic


----------



## intinst

What a boring corner


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Bridge to nowhere


actually, i think it's a bridge to Sasaulito...


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> actually, i think it's a bridge to Sasaulito...


Like I said...


----------



## intinst

Poor LoonLover...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Poor LoonLover...


At least you admit she's special!


----------



## intinst

Admit it? I'd shout it from the rooftops! (or post it on the internet  )


----------



## intinst

Expensive wall art


----------



## intinst

Goodbye old friend *sniff*
HELLO Wide screen!


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, other than odd.


----------



## intinst

Feeling out of place?


----------



## intinst

Kinect Controlled Recliner
Lots of possibilities with this technology


----------



## intinst

Looney Tunes would never have been made without this man


----------



## intinst

I've always liked Liz.


----------



## intinst

Perfect cat is perfect


----------



## intinst

Pirate's breakfast


----------



## intinst

Ooooo, Sprinkles!


----------



## intinst

Awww, isn't he cute


----------



## intinst

Found my goalie


----------



## intinst

Kicking up a little dust


----------



## intinst

If you are a ******* with lots of money and you want everyone to know it, here's your vehicle.


----------



## intinst

Watch your step crossing the bridge


----------



## intinst

Maybe wierder, as well


----------



## intinst

No thumbs and he is still faster than me at that thing!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## intinst

Bad place to take a ship


----------



## intinst

Great composition in this picture


----------



## intinst

Happy thought


----------



## intinst

And here I thought it was Millard Fillmore


----------



## intinst

See how much they love us? Something like that and they try to attack it to defend us anyway.


----------



## intinst

Al seems to be pondering that one.


----------



## intinst

Hope your Kindle isn't in there


----------



## intinst

Oops


----------



## intinst

Cause I no drinking!


----------



## intinst

Beepbeep!


----------



## intinst

BEEP BEEP!


----------



## intinst

And for a different kind of car...


----------



## intinst

Oh, really?


----------



## intinst

Just thought you should know...


----------



## intinst

CamoCat is just biding his time.


----------



## intinst

I think I fall in there somewhere


----------



## intinst

Nice bracelets (Trust me on this, Geoff)


----------



## intinst

There is no way to win


----------



## intinst

Whatcha gonna do about it?


----------



## intinst

Be glad if the Easter Bunny didn't visit you this year


----------



## intinst

So that's why people don't respond to my post


----------



## intinst

T'will take a while to comb that out


----------



## intinst

Daddy! I got cider in my ear.


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but I'll pass


----------



## intinst




----------



## Geoffrey

*AFTERNOON QUICKIE*

The only way to pull off a Sunday afternoon "quickie" with their 8-year old
son in the apartment was to send him out on the balcony with a Popsicle and
tell him to report on all the neighborhood activities.

He began his commentary as his parents put their plan into operation:

- "There's a car being towed from the parking lot," he shouted.

- "An ambulance just drove by!"

- "Looks like the Andersons have company," he called out.

- "Matt's riding a new bike!"

- "Looks like the Sanders are moving!"

- "Jason is on his skate board!"

- After a few moments he announced, "The Coopers are having sex!"

Startled, his mother and dad shot up in bed! Dad cautiously called out,

"How do you know they're having sex?"

"Jimmy Cooper is standing on his balcony with a Popsicle."


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

That's pretty awesome, but I still think I'll pass


----------



## intinst

Definition has sure changed


----------



## intinst

Ah, the times we live in!


----------



## intinst

Are you hungry for fries now?


----------



## intinst

Just to put the media coverage into perspective:


----------



## intinst

I remember my Commodore 64 tape drive before I upgraded it to 5 1/4 inch floppies


----------



## intinst

No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American people - H. L. Mencken.


----------



## intinst

Was yours a traditional wedding? These weren't:


----------



## intinst

These either:


----------



## intinst

Still not:


----------



## intinst

Still a little out there


----------



## intinst

And last but not least:


----------



## intinst

This is not a political post, it's a comb over post


----------



## intinst

Thank you for narrowing that down for me


----------



## intinst

Somehow I assumed that from the name


----------



## intinst

No, that's more than I really care


----------



## intinst

OK, sheesh, I'm sorry, you don't have to bite my head off!


----------



## intinst

I luvz you!


----------



## intinst

The rest of you do it this way as well?


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising?


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

They're everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Hockey looks like a fun sport...


----------



## intinst

Between takes in 2001, A Space Odyssey


----------



## intinst

A rarely seen occurrence in nature, the birth of a trucker


----------



## intinst

Looks to be an interesting place


----------



## intinst

There's a certain electricity about this place...


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Nice bracelets (Trust me on this, Geoff)


I suppose you will try to convince me that there is a necklace as well?


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I suppose you will try to convince me that there is a necklace as well?


I might have seen one.


----------



## intinst

Well, now that books are pretty much obsolete, we`re gonna have to do something with `em.


----------



## intinst

Look, she's blowing you a kiss!


----------



## intinst

Cloud Dancer


----------



## intinst

Country Cruiser


----------



## intinst

Mom, the other guys are looking!


----------



## intinst

Oh waiter, there's a flying fish in my soup.


----------



## intinst

You know you've made it famous when...


----------



## intinst

Not as good as it looked


----------



## intinst

Lot going on here


----------



## intinst

I guess the season's over?


----------



## intinst

Not what you think


----------



## intinst

While driving in  Pennsylvania , a family caught up to an Amish carriage. The owner of the  
carriage obviously had a sense of humor, because  attached to the back of the carriage 
was a hand printed sign... "Energy efficient vehicle: Runs on oats and grass. Caution: Do not step in  exhaust."


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Everybody buckle up!


----------



## intinst

Think I like the new Catwoman suit


----------



## intinst

Having trouble with people mooching your lunch?
Try this bag!


----------



## intinst

Children under glass


----------



## intinst

I think I like this designer!


----------



## intinst

interesting bedroom


----------



## intinst

Don't know what he does but he is well paid for it


----------



## intinst

Quite the grocery list


----------



## intinst

Ping-Pong shot of the day


----------



## intinst

This will not turn out well


----------



## intinst

Creative


----------



## intinst

Looks a little big to still be playing "Fort."


----------



## intinst

Those aliens are sure getting tricksie.


----------



## intinst

Wonder how this will end?


----------



## intinst

You sly dog, you.


----------



## intinst

What size did you say you wore?


----------



## intinst

Conflicting images in my head


----------



## intinst

I'd be worried about where Daddy is lurking.


----------



## intinst

Physch!


----------



## intinst

Careful of the cross traffic


----------



## intinst

Now we've got hover people!


----------



## intinst

Gotta have priorities


----------



## intinst

Now that's a porch swing


----------



## intinst

A man and his pet


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy to find a job when your whole Empire has been destroyed


----------



## intinst

I bet it's a trick by Sauron


----------



## intinst

Another car I'll never have


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like it did in the movie...


----------



## intinst

Better do it, wouldn't want major penalties


----------



## intinst

Pit stop


----------



## intinst

colorful breakfast


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

This means you, keep out.


----------



## intinst

A lot of bad luck


----------



## intinst

Riding high


----------



## intinst

Whew! You two need a shower!


----------



## intinst

The Empire has certainly changed (for the better)


----------



## intinst

So that's where they come from


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just wrong


----------



## intinst

I understand


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of bees


----------



## intinst

Amazing things percentage seems high


----------



## intinst

Pays to be conscientious


----------



## intinst

At least to the media


----------



## intinst

Truck load of puppies


----------



## intinst

Don't wnat you crows saying you weren't warned!


----------



## intinst

Really interested in the player, not so much the game


----------



## intinst

The sorrows of being a celebrity


----------



## intinst

Best buddies for life


----------



## intinst

You got your house in my graffiti: you got your graffiti on my house!


----------



## loonlover

Methinks the last two ten hour work days got to Intinst's typing skills.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> Methinks the last two ten hour work days got to Intinst's typing skills.


The ones that are practically non-existent anyway? Or it could be the poor spelling ability, or the 4 to 5 hours sleep each night this week, but it all comes down to, I just gotta proofread these things better!


----------



## telracs

Did I miss a typo?  Darn, I try to catch those!


----------



## intinst

Oh Snowz, I lubs you so much!


----------



## intinst

Picture of a crazy man


----------



## intinst

What, No cable?


----------



## intinst

Their rivalry goes way back


----------



## intinst

Even Vader recognized the greatness of Freddie Mercury!


----------



## intinst

Highly qualified candidate, look at the size of her ...hook.


----------



## intinst

Some folks think 4-wheel drive means you can't get stuck.
It really means, when you do, You are REALLY stuck.


----------



## intinst

No,no! Like this!


----------



## intinst

Don't make me hurt you, these claws are lethal!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that hot sauce in my food was real funny, now turn the water on more!


----------



## intinst

Dis my "Iz real happy to see youz" face.


----------



## intinst

If I had the hair to do it...Nahhh.


----------



## intinst

Going in or out?


----------



## intinst

People are so strange


----------



## intinst

Remember this game?


----------



## intinst

Gotta be tough to carry off this look


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

Some people can even make golf interesting to watch.


----------



## intinst

Where else could I put this post?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Where else could I put this post?


don't make me drag out my favorite movie picture!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Might not have kept anybody out, but it kept some people busy for a while


----------



## intinst

Not a view I can enjoy


----------



## intinst

I wnat it this much!


----------



## intinst

I am sorry sir. You'll have to take that up with our complaint department manager. 
Here he comes now, Mr. Grizz Ly Bear is his name. Good luck to you.


----------



## intinst

When you said you had a problem with crabs, this isn't what I imagined.


----------



## intinst

Awww.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

NOOOOooo! Split a toe nail in half.  Bleeding stopped. Then had the awesome idea to do my nails. It burns.


----------



## sjc

That Grizzly needs a serious trip to the dentist.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

My Favorite Animal

Our teacher asked us what our favorite animal was, and I said, "Fried chicken."
She said I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right, because everyone else in the class laughed.
My parents told me to always be truthful and honest, and I am. Fried chicken is my favorite animal. 
I told my dad what happened, and he said my teacher was probably a member of PETA.
He said they love animals very much.
I do, too. Especially chicken, pork and beef. Anyway, my teacher sent me to the principal's office. 
I told him what happened, and he laughed, too. Then he told me not to do it again.
The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite live animal was.
I told her it was chicken. She asked me why, just like she'd asked the other children.
So I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken.
She sent me back to the principal's office again. He laughed, and told me not to do it again. 
I don't understand. My parents taught me to be honest, but my teacher doesn't like it when I am. 
Today, my teacher asked us to tell her what famous person we admire most.

I told her, "Colonel Sanders."
Guess where I am now...


----------



## intinst

Loos comfortable


----------



## intinst

Might want to think about things before you take your children to see a movie


----------



## intinst

Don't believe I'd be standing there taking pictures


----------



## intinst

Different monument


----------



## intinst

A-10 Thunderbolt II (aka Warthog), F-86 Sabre, P-38 Lightning and a P-51 Mustang


----------



## intinst

Step on a shell?


----------



## intinst

Might be time to update the servers for KB...


----------



## intinst

Oooh, pretty!


----------



## intinst

Black and White


----------



## intinst

I like the Carbonite aesthetic display (with wall hangers)


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hungry?


----------



## intinst

Nice smile


----------



## intinst

How to snake


----------



## intinst

Lady Buddha With A Thousand Hands
A beautifully synchronized dance done by 
The China Disabled People`s Performing Art Troupe. 
A totally deaf dance troupe.


----------



## intinst

Colorful Stockholm


----------



## intinst

Comin' in over the water


----------



## intinst

Must be one of the stars from Hitchcock's movie


----------



## intinst

In real trouble though if he gets caught


----------



## intinst

Ugliest camel I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

Low level pass


----------



## intinst

OMG!


----------



## intinst

Bread delivery


----------



## intinst

Good posture is so important for proper keyboarding.


----------



## intinst

Somebody had a close call and has a cold head.
And someone else will be very disappointed, unless it's nest building time.


----------



## intinst

Don't see any I'd wear.


----------



## intinst

Wazup?


----------



## intinst

Little guy doesn't like cats and can back it up


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Some great, some gross..What a wonderful collection of pictures in this thread.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, no pictures...Hey I SAID NO PICTURES!


----------



## intinst

Not a bad seat in the stadium! Well there might be one or two...


----------



## intinst

I Heart you too


----------



## intinst

More realistic this way


----------



## intinst

Food for thought


----------



## intinst

Faster! The dog on that other bike is getting away!


----------



## intinst

Unique


----------



## intinst

I should drink more water...


----------



## intinst

Be careful, that load could shift


----------



## intinst

All I want is a taste...of every one of them.


----------



## intinst

Not a seat I would choose


----------



## intinst

Have to watch for highwires


----------



## intinst

Parking can still be a problem with small cars


----------



## intinst

Big one, ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Pushing the envelope


----------



## intinst

Knows how to attract a crowd


----------



## intinst

Convoy


----------



## intinst

I just used baseball cards


----------



## intinst

Watch your step


----------



## intinst

Kinda deep


----------



## intinst

Quit watching so much TV for your cat's sake


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Pushing the envelope


Tsk...his knee isn't touching yet... wimp...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I just used baseball cards


actually, those look like paint swatch cards.

and your drink more water model needs a few good meals.


----------



## geoffthomas

scarlet said:


> actually, those look like paint swatch cards.
> 
> and your drink more water model  needs a few good meals.


I want to know what her tatoo says!


----------



## Thumper

geoffthomas said:


> I want to know what her tatoo says!


I do, too!
Someone yank down her pants a little so we can read it...


----------



## rayhensley

LOL at the pastry dog.


----------



## intinst

Watch the fingers


----------



## intinst

Discovery's last landing


----------



## intinst

Pantara


----------



## intinst

The better to sniff you with, my dear


----------



## intinst

One fine angler


----------



## intinst

Refresh much?


----------



## intinst

All his feathers fell out so they made this neoprene jacket to help maintain his body temperature


----------



## intinst

Fjord in Norway


----------



## intinst

Is it lovebug season in Florida?


----------



## intinst

Lipstick tube? No, I haven't seen one, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Parked in a bad location


----------



## intinst

How many pair?


----------



## intinst

He needs to look around a little more often


----------



## intinst

I've had days like this


----------



## intinst

Contented cat


----------



## intinst

What makes you think I did something wrong?


----------



## intinst

What do I think about your silly rules about staying off the cabinets? Here, I'll show you..


----------



## intinst

Awwww!


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Aren't we all glad that summer is almost upon us?


----------



## intinst

Along for the ride


----------



## intinst

OMG! I love Curious George!


----------



## intinst

Real life follows cartoons


----------



## intinst

I love Pi!


----------



## intinst

If I can't eat it, why is it in my bowl?


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## intinst

Fork it on over


----------



## intinst

I don't love it.


----------



## intinst

Money money money, money!


----------



## intinst

Guys can never win


----------



## intinst

That high pitched hum you hear is George in his grave.


----------



## intinst

Execise certainly does a body good!! ((your mileage may vary)


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

If it gives them wings, why are they still crossing the road on foot?


----------



## intinst

Love old cars


----------



## intinst

Go fly a kite!


----------



## intinst

You keeping an eye on the time?


----------



## intinst

Let me know how that works out for you.


----------



## intinst

At first i didn't want a new friend, but then I thought, 'Why not?"


----------



## intinst

Master of camouflage


----------



## intinst

Mirror, mirror...


----------



## intinst

Love birds owls


----------



## intinst

Minka Kelly


----------



## intinst

Any one have a quarter?


----------



## intinst

Well played


----------



## intinst

Has a real problem with the concept (or more likely, is a complete (


Spoiler



ass


)


----------



## intinst

And I get a little panicky when it gets much deeper than I can stand up in.


----------



## intinst

Hate those packages


----------



## intinst

Panther Chameleon


----------



## intinst

Now, where did I leave that 50' by 50' sheet of drawing paper?


----------



## intinst

Up close and personal


----------



## intinst

Do you like Pink Floyd too?


----------



## intinst

I likes pistachio


----------



## intinst

Someone's insurance is going up


----------



## intinst

Wonder where the Russians got this idea?


----------



## intinst

Brave man


----------



## intinst

No words


----------



## intinst

Well, that will certainly limit interested parties


----------



## intinst

No, Iz not sellin' blackmarket catnip, Y uz ask?


----------



## intinst

No, I don't trust you as far as I could throw you.


----------



## intinst

Interesting window treatment


----------



## intinst

They sure get around


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of crunches (but looks to be well worth it!)


----------



## intinst

I knew this day would come


----------



## intinst

Veiled Chameleon


----------



## intinst

Creepy Car


----------



## intinst

Sure, it looks pretty, as long as you don't have to go somewhere.


----------



## intinst

I calls it "beer surprise."


----------



## intinst

Say OK already!


----------



## intinst

Boxer Puppies Fight To Stay Awake


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't work like it was supposed to, did it?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I can stare all day at these pictures. Thanks folks.


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## intinst

Needs a taller ladder


----------



## intinst

Thirsty?


----------



## intinst

Imaginative


----------



## intinst

With friends like these...


----------



## intinst

Getting petted never felt so good


----------



## intinst

Lucky little pig


----------



## intinst

Hey, I could play that one!


----------



## intinst

Been there a while, and ain't goin' anywhere


----------



## intinst

Oh, it's a ride up window now?


----------



## intinst

Ready to Rock and Roll


----------



## intinst

Dog about to express his displeasure over the new guy in 3...2...1..


----------



## intinst

Behind the scenes _French Connection_.


----------



## intinst

Needs mowing


----------



## intinst

Blue Whale skull


----------



## intinst

Yard work wouldn't take long...


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Small neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Almost made it


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

Going caving with his kayak


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday low rider


----------



## intinst

Nice portrait


----------



## intinst

The art of the corndog


----------



## intinst

Got them comin' and goin'


----------



## intinst

Hey! Lemme go!


----------



## intinst

Wind farm


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Wind mills in ocean or whatever body of water. Nice place to be.


----------



## intinst

Now remember what Momma told you about playing nice with the other puppies and go and have fun.


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

Ah-Oh!


----------



## intinst

Hope that bit about the dog and their owner looking alike isn't always true


----------



## intinst

Why are you crying? I feel good about it.


----------



## intinst

Nice art


----------



## intinst

What, no crumpets?


----------



## intinst

Want your kid's backpack to stand out from the others?


----------



## intinst

Hey, squirrels use the force!


----------



## intinst

Spiderpig, Spiderpig...


----------



## intinst

Who is going to tell these two that their love can not be?


----------



## intinst

busy port


----------



## intinst

This is my woman, keep away.


----------



## intinst

Draw faster if you want to be to work on time!


----------



## intinst

My, doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Everybody gets thirsty


----------



## intinst

Moody traffic light


----------



## intinst

There it is in black and white


----------



## intinst

Steampunk 'Roo


----------



## intinst

An easy conversion for making your ride to work even cheaper in some cities.


----------



## intinst

How do you clean around your keyboard?


----------



## intinst

Plush


----------



## intinst

D Day black and white


----------



## intinst

Well, do ya punk?


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

Endeavour on the launchpad


----------



## intinst

Perspective is everything


----------



## intinst

Sparkly!


----------



## intinst

Flight of F-111's


----------



## intinst

What color did you say that was?


----------



## intinst

This bar has a different atmosphere...


----------



## intinst

Too late!


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

The sign on the other side of the window says, "People on exhibit."


----------



## intinst

Not like this


----------



## intinst

Controversy since the beginning


----------



## intinst

Curiosity, cat, etc.


----------



## intinst

Iceberg on wheels


----------



## intinst

Really gets into Flight Simulator


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Oh look! A rainbow! How pret...ZZaaap!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That will look good on their web page.


----------



## intinst

Well, either sombody "hacked" their sign or you really need to be careful driving on up ahead.


----------



## intinst

Un-Happy Feet! (Apologies to Steve Martin)


----------



## intinst

Ring a ding ding!


----------



## intinst

Courteous neighbors


----------



## intinst

A phone accessory that some may be interested in acquiring


----------



## intinst

Perhaps not today


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Sparkly!


LMAO that looks like she is pooping the pom lol


----------



## intinst

kaotickitten said:


> LMAO that looks like she is pooping the pom lol


Still Sparkly


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Still Sparkly


but that might hurt


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Or how about...


h is sooo good looking.

ok i am going back over all the post since you post some intresting posts intinst.


----------



## intinst

kaotickitten said:


> h is sooo good looking.
> 
> ok i am going back over all the post since you post some intresting posts intinst.


Might take a while, but have fun.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

kaotickitten said:


> h is sooo good looking.
> ok i am going back over all the post since you post some intresting posts intinst.


I like the middle one.


----------



## rayhensley

Harrison Ford will always look amazing.............


----------



## intinst

I've been bored, but not that bored


----------



## intinst

F-15 refueling


----------



## intinst

but things are changing


----------



## intinst

Another escapee


----------



## intinst

Well she certainly looks neat.


----------



## intinst

Movin'


----------



## intinst

The view most people have of a McLaren M6GT, for a brief time.


----------



## intinst

Just blowin' the dust off


----------



## intinst

Cute Kitten Vs. Tennis Ball


----------



## intinst

Probably The Hardest Trick In The World 
I believe it!


----------



## intinst

n a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand. He approached her and asked, ‘Mrs. Jones, do you know me?’

She responded, ‘Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. I’ve known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you’ve been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you’re a big shot when you haven’t the brains to realize you’ll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.’

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, ‘Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?’

She again replied, ‘Why yes, I do. I’ve known Mr. Bradley since he was a youngster, too. He’s lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can’t build a normal relationship with anyone, and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.’

The defense attorney nearly had a heart attack.

The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I’ll send you both to the electric chair.


----------



## rayhensley

Dumb Alabama Laws

It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.

Dominoes may not be played on Sunday.

You may not drive barefooted.

It is illegal to maim oneself to escape duty.

It is illegal to impersonate a person of the clergy.


----------



## kaotickitten

It is illegal for a driver to be blindfolded while operating a vehicle.

ok who is stupid enough to do that.


You may not drive barefooted.

why not , do socks count ?


----------



## intinst

Nice wheels


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bit muddy out your way?


----------



## intinst

Define "Trust" - See picture below


----------



## intinst

Better not sleep with the window closed


----------



## intinst

Their special diets don't include "treats."


----------



## intinst

Northrop Firebird


----------



## intinst

Your mileage may vary


----------



## intinst

ey buddy, how about a ride?


----------



## intinst

What do you do when your flight is delayed?


----------



## intinst

My windshield wipers aren't working today


----------



## intinst

Bicycle theft protection device


----------



## intinst

peaceful lagoon


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

R2D2 has fallen on hard times since the end ofthemovies


----------



## intinst

Riding the air waves


----------



## intinst

Another male introduced to lifes's not air at an earlyage.


----------



## intinst

Another escapee tries to avoid the long arm of the law


----------



## intinst

heading home


----------



## intinst

Six Pack Rat


----------



## intinst

Colorful scene


----------



## intinst

Spider woman just chillin' at home


----------



## intinst

Set an alarm? No, I like my system better.


----------



## intinst

Pretty flowers, pretty bubbles and a pretty woman,something for everyone.


----------



## intinst

Wow, figured out how to take two spots with his compact car, makes him a superjerk instead of just a regular one.


----------



## intinst

No Grey Poupon?


----------



## intinst

Purty


----------



## intinst

Little guy


----------



## intinst

Starry Starry Night


----------



## intinst

His name Charlie? (the tuna)


----------



## intinst

Makes you want a saiboat, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

You'd think, wouldn't you??


----------



## intinst

So it's not a storewide no sale


----------



## intinst

The 4 gig thumb drive I bought a year ago was twenty bucks, they're cheaper now


----------



## intinst

On maneuvers with a hundred pound pack


----------



## intinst

A-10 Thunderbolt crew cheif


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Blah


----------



## intinst

Nice tank


----------



## intinst

How quick can you get here?


----------



## intinst

Maybe they can help


----------



## intinst

You look different, did you get a haircut?


----------



## intinst

Attack boat


----------



## intinst

I want to introduce you to my leetle friend


----------



## intinst

Some Jedi's come into their power earlier than others


----------



## intinst

Some men's dream, bacon and lingerie


----------



## intinst

The Galaxy`s Greatest Soap Box Derby Racer


----------



## intinst

*Caution!* Cuteness overload may occur!


----------



## intinst

And you think that because you can walk the dog with a yo-yo, you are cool


----------



## intinst

Race car's a little beat up


----------



## intinst

Ever gone bicycle fishing? Looks like they are having a good day.


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't spend much time on yardwork...


----------



## intinst

Don't know where this is


----------



## intinst

C17 Globemaster Flares


----------



## intinst

Gotta great job for you, they said, "Work outdoors with animals, uniform and equipment is supplied, Help us take a bite out of crime." Yeah, right.


----------



## intinst

Helicopter takeoff


----------



## intinst

Italian? I love spaghetti!


----------



## tessa

intinst said:


> Don't know where this is


 Its on the Avenue of Stars in Hong Kong


----------



## intinst

Bike riding sure keeps you in good shape


----------



## intinst

Earliest known photobomb


----------



## intinst

For sale: daily driver, needs a little TLC.


----------



## intinst

Bacon twists


----------



## intinst

/\ Bet they'd like them /\


----------



## intinst

Day dream much?


----------



## KenIsaacson

Ya think?


----------



## intinst

Larcenous Lioness Loves The Camera


----------



## intinst

The look on his face after, "What the


Spoiler



Hell


 was that?"


----------



## intinst

Nice phone


----------



## intinst

Waiting for the bus was never this much fun


----------



## intinst

Plan your trip accordingly


----------



## intinst

Loud umbrella


----------



## intinst

Did you just yawn?


----------



## intinst

Put the fire out one way or the other


----------



## intinst

Don't get cold feet


----------



## intinst

Seeing the city in style


----------



## intinst

Sunny side up rug


----------



## intinst

Dive on in!


----------



## intinst

Nice "pit" area


----------



## intinst

Lost for a minute there...


----------



## intinst

Econo-camping


----------



## intinst

Limo in need of more work


----------



## intinst

Who's aping who?


----------



## intinst

Learning to body surf with the help of a canine friend


----------



## intinst

Yawns ARE contagious


----------



## intinst

Hey Boo-Boo, how about a little help?


----------



## intinst

That's the way you get sat on.


----------



## intinst

Looks deep


----------



## intinst

Some folks are addicted to TV, Me, it's KB


----------



## intinst

Life size army guyz


----------



## intinst

got it figured out yet?


----------



## intinst

Good advice


----------



## intinst

Endeavor's last launch


----------



## intinst

Very enthusiastic Nintendo fan


----------



## intinst

Are they re-booting the StarWars movies? Darth has a new great look!


----------



## intinst

Gotta pretty serious combover going there DT
.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Flaming cupcake seems a bit over the top


----------



## intinst

Footsteps in the sand


----------



## intinst

I don't really care


----------



## intinst

Well, duh


----------



## intinst

Big pick-up-sticks game you got goin' there.


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of outboards she's got there


----------



## geoffthomas

I am sure that I will get in trouble if I make any comment at all.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Nice pair of outboards she's got there


...not to mention, they are "90's" !


----------



## elakkljakldf

I enjoy sharp cheddar cheese. LUNA LOVEGOOD! why are there so many uranus jokes in harry potter?


----------



## vikingwarrior22

intinst said:


> Nice pair of outboards she's got there


Me n the crew think that they need tweaking...


----------



## intinst

Nice hat, makes you look older


----------



## intinst

I weep for our society


----------



## intinst

Funny, looks like there are a couple...


----------



## intinst

All the comforts of home


----------



## intinst

As long as you sleep with the window open


----------



## intinst

I'll just set here waiting


----------



## intinst

Be prepared, never know when you'll need a pocket kitty


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'll have something else.


----------



## intinst

Do as I say, not as I do


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, drop the bat as many times as you want, try and do this.


----------



## intinst

The Punt Gun: One Really Big Shotgun


----------



## intinst

I feel so...defeated.


----------



## intinst

Mid-West Freestyle Canoe 2007 -- Marc Ornstein
American Freestyle canoeing is the art of paddling a canoe on flat water with perfect control of its movements. The canoe is usually leaned over to the side to help the boat turn sharply and efficiently and paddle strokes are taken on either side of the canoe depending on the individual move. Balance, paddle placement and turn initiation are a few keys to this control. Since the movements seem dance-like, some practice this art timed to music, which is the ultimate in control.


----------



## intinst

Decorative


----------



## intinst

Now you know why that parking place was available


----------



## intinst

After you finish shoveling the roof, come do my balcony.


----------



## intinst

Ahhh!


----------



## intinst

Just checking


----------



## intinst

Very trusting


----------



## intinst

This has GOT to be an illegal hold


----------



## intinst

#4 (holds up hand)


----------



## intinst

I'm here for Twinkies gas, yeah that's it.


----------



## intinst

Don't see why this is enough for a book series...


----------



## intinst

Didn't know cars could limbo


----------



## intinst

Another in the series of cool cars I'll never be able to own


----------



## intinst

Interesting dress she almost has on.


----------



## intinst

And we thought QWERTY was hard!


----------



## intinst

Wonder how busy they are?


----------



## intinst

Staying warm


----------



## intinst

Bit of a mess


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they put this much effort into keeping the grass mowed at home?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Doesn't Avon usually come on Wednesday? Oh well...


----------



## intinst

Little Chameleon


----------



## intinst

Oh No! Don't tell Scarlet!


----------



## intinst

Not only did she make the guys look bad, look at all the difficulty points she picked up as well.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Oh No! Don't tell Scarlet!


Why not?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intinst said:


> I weep for our society


I don't know if you got any response. I cry for you and your mom and thousands and thousands of others like you. First let me ask you because you're looking for answer not your mom. How will it help you if police arrested your mom? You in fact will be more miserable when the only support you have is gone...

I don't mean to keep pounding on you. Because it's not personal for me. But try to make a point about the society for which you claim to weep. The bottom line is there is no real love between children and parents. That natural bond what we call affection. But instead there are evil feelings of hatred and revenge. What has caused us to be like this.. Selfishness and materialistic desires over powering love.

Think over and take care. Drug is not the solution. That kills your conscious.

See if there is some love left between the two and try to ignite it by apologizing to her and admit your mistake and hope she will admit her. That's enough from me. That's the beginning. Good luck!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Why not?


Cause the ice cream is melting!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Cause the ice cream is melting!


It's hot out. Let's all get spoons and enjoy!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> It's hot out. Let's all get spoons and enjoy!


Your idea is MUCH better than mine!


----------



## geoffthomas

Intinst were you trying to visualize the mixing of the pic of Katy Perry with the pic of the  melting strawberry ice-cream?


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Intinst were you trying to visualize the mixing of the pic of Katy Perry with the pic of the melting strawberry ice-cream?


Well, something hot was causing the ice cream to melt...


----------



## intinst

And carrying on with the ice cream theme
World`s First Amphibious Ice Cream Truck


----------



## intinst

I think I posted this a while back, but with summer upon us and all the dog lovers out there...


----------



## intinst

See? Inches of clearance.


----------



## intinst

Slightly Morbid?


----------



## intinst

CH-53 Sea Stallion


----------



## intinst

Dry lake bed?


----------



## intinst

Do not try this at home. Leave it to the professionals idiots.


----------



## intinst

Some people make a competition out of everything.


----------



## intinst

Pretty smile


----------



## intinst

Oh look, it's Pugs Bunny!


----------



## intinst

Kinda Mono-tone, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Office signs


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's silly thread but I always enjoy those interesting pictures. Looks like you can keep posting anything on any topic. That's what we call freedom of expression my friends.


----------



## intinst

More signs


----------



## intinst

Good point


----------



## intinst

OMG!


----------



## intinst

What is that thing?


----------



## intinst

Lots cheaper


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a long day for somebody


----------



## intinst

You is so silly


----------



## intinst

Hey! You drop this?


----------



## intinst

Zombies are everywhere


----------



## intinst

Alert for all My friends here at KB!

Now I know what my problem is...
you have to read!
And I thought it was all my fault.

Shampoo alert!

As I was conditioning my hair in the shower this morning, I took time to read my shampoo bottle.
I am in shock! The shampoo I use in the shower that runs down my entire body says
"for extra volume and body"! Seriously, why have I not noticed this before?
Now I understand why I am so "full-figured"!

Tomorrow I am going to start using "Dawn" dish soap.
It says right on the label "dissolves fat that is otherwise difficult to remove."

It pays to read the warning labels!


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Alert for all My friends here at KB!
> 
> Now I know what my problem is...
> you have to read!
> And I thought it was all my fault.
> 
> Shampoo alert!
> 
> As I was conditioning my hair in the shower this morning, I took time to read my shampoo bottle.
> I am in shock! The shampoo I use in the shower that runs down my entire body says
> "*for extra volume and body*"! Seriously, why have I not noticed this before?
> Now I understand why I am so "full-figured"!Tomorrow I am going to start using "Dawn" dish soap.
> It says right on the label "*dissolves fat that is otherwise difficult to remove*."
> 
> It pays to read the warning labels!


Oh you are wicked-funny.
I agree with you and will start the same changes tomorrow myself.
Thank you for pointing this out.

Just sayin.....


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

That's not nice


----------



## intinst

99¢ ? In your dreams!


----------



## intinst

Lovely 'Vette


----------



## intinst

Shopping cart


----------



## intinst

Think it will work?


----------



## kCopeseeley

LMAO!!!  This is the weirdest and funniest thread I think I've ever read.


----------



## intinst

That's kinda what my wife (LoonLover) says about me, 'cept she leaves off the funny part.


----------



## intinst

Gonna get wet now...


----------



## intinst

Spoiler



Damn


 I'm old


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this picture for a while


----------



## intinst

Does he drive this when he is up or down?


----------



## intinst

OK, not gonna try this


----------



## intinst

Me? I'm just chillin'


----------



## intinst

Cinco de Hooters


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> That's kinda what my wife (LoonLover) says about me, 'cept she leaves off the funny part.


I think the other thing she says is "cut down on the cheesecake."

Oh, wait, maybe that's just what I say....


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> I think the other thing she says is "cut down on the cheesecake."
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe that's just what I say....


Yeah well, what can I say? I yam what I yam.


----------



## intinst

Look familiar, LL?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Yeah well, what can I say? I yam what I yam.


Popeye?


----------



## geoffthomas

scarlet said:


> I think the other thing she says is "cut down on the cheesecake."
> 
> Oh, wait, maybe that's just what I say....


Cheesecake....what cheesecake?
Did I miss desert?


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> Popeye?


Sometimes


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Look familiar, LL?


I've seen some of the steps shown in the video a couple of times.


----------



## balaspa

I lay in my bed last night and I stared up into the night sky, staring at the stars and the planets.  It was amazing.  As I lay there, I pondered many things.  Then I wondered - hey...what happened to my roof?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

And people get upset when they don't wear gloves to serve you


----------



## intinst

Buddy, I don't care if you do have an intergalactic drivers license, you still can't park that thing here.


----------



## intinst

Interesting marker/planter/elephino there.


----------



## intinst

Hey I like that stuff too, want to share?


----------



## intinst

Rush hour is a little different in some areas


----------



## intinst

They just got lucky, next time I'll make my getaway!


----------



## intinst

Looks shorter than I thoght


----------



## intinst

Who says clones can't be fun?


----------



## intinst

Ever have those days?


----------



## intinst

Imaginative fountain


----------



## intinst

Gimme dat


----------



## intinst

Think tornadoes are bad, wait till this storm gets to your area


----------



## intinst

The rounds will be short and I just can't see there being many KO's


----------



## intinst

Wonder where the idea for the BatMobile came from?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Everybody was Kung Fu fighting, those cats were fast as lightning...


----------



## intinst

Might be mineral water?


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Got it figured out


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a mess


----------



## intinst

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZp!


----------



## intinst

OK, exactly where was the photographer on this picture?


----------



## intinst

Now what?


----------



## intinst

Biggun


----------



## intinst

Back to the Future


----------



## intinst

It took 9 months to create this amazing 10,000 piece working LEGO Star Wars Sandcrawler.


----------



## intinst

Air Bag?


----------



## intinst

Nice set up


----------



## intinst

Too crowded IN the train?


----------



## intinst

Reallly!?!


----------



## intinst

NO WANT BATH!


----------



## intinst

No way to turn the glass over to say you've had enough


----------



## intinst

"All right, Mr. De Mille, I'm ready for my closeup"


----------



## intinst

No please?


----------



## intinst

Forever alone, but with a window seat!


----------



## intinst

No more pool chemicals, but I still have to mow the blankity blank grass!


----------



## intinst

I sleeps where and when I want


----------



## intinst

There most be a boulder under the pad, I couldn't sleep all night.


----------



## intinst

We go big trouble now


----------



## intinst

Wait, recalculating....


----------



## intinst

I guess gloves would be too easy


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Just when you think you've seen the last of a style...


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and try something, count your fingers first.


----------



## intinst

Not a Green Bay fan.


----------



## intinst

Just like what you saw on TV, only different!


----------



## intinst

Poor cat


----------



## intinst

Better than StarWars


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered


----------



## intinst

Soap bar grater


----------



## intinst

I see the problem, you've got dirty sparkplugs


----------



## intinst

Whole lot of floppin' goin' on


----------



## intinst

Looks a little top heavy to me


----------



## intinst

We are all in trouble if dogs start watching TV commercials


----------



## intinst

OUCH!


----------



## intinst

Gotta love family


----------



## intinst

He has more hair than the cat


----------



## intinst

Gotta be more accurate than those blasters they had


----------



## intinst

Boy, I know that feeling


----------



## intinst

Are those Foster Grants or Ray-Bans?


----------



## geoffthomas

Are they what


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Are they what


The sunglasses in her left...never mind.


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Or is this it?
A Cup O` Fluff


----------



## intinst

"You know what, before I die, I would love to drive this beautiful limo just once.” “Well,” the limo driver says, “Come up here and take the wheel, Your Holiness, and I’ll get in back!”

Further down the road, the limo is stopped by a policeman who walks over to the limo, sees who’s sitting in the front seat and runs back to his squad car. He calls dispatch and says, “I just pulled over someone really important and I don’t know what to do.”

“Well, who is it?” his dispatcher says, “The mayor? The governor? The president?”

“I don’t know exactly who he is,” the officer responds, “but the Pope is his chauffeur!”


----------



## intinst

Graffiti to make you think


----------



## intinst

Cool computer gamer


----------



## intinst

Many of my days go like this


----------



## intinst

"Monster" truck


----------



## intinst

Hover dogs to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Bet that was hard to do


----------



## intinst

Granny's Gift to Technical Support


----------



## intinst

Yugo owner is a Hendrix fan


----------



## intinst

Aw, Mom! Not in front of people!


----------



## intinst

Bored much?


----------



## intinst

Those new cars are becoming more lifelike all the time. Some even have auto-pilots.


----------



## intinst

Some people make a game of everything


----------



## intinst

Lunch time already?


----------



## intinst

I'm going to park someplace different if I ever get back into my car.


----------



## intinst

And you thought your computer was slow playing Tetris


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's slow


----------



## intinst

Which way did you say the dog went?


----------



## intinst

Never thought about it like that


----------



## intinst

Hi Yo Silver, and away!


----------



## intinst

sand shark mouth


----------



## intinst

Not sure what she is advertising but she has my attention


----------



## intinst

In case you ever wondered









Tried it, didn't you?


----------



## Thumper

LOL dang....Yes, I did try...


----------



## sjc

My someone sure has been busy in my absence.  I thank you my friend.  The posts are great.
The house coming along...one step forwards and 2 backwards.  They (friends helping move) broke my furniture; gouged my freshly painted walls.  But I'm in.  Have to sell my washer and dryer; they won't fit.  (the beautiful front loading set I posted a while back) Need to buy new:  Washer, dryer, bureau, dresser, closet shelving...etc.  But I'm in.  The paintwork is ruined; painter not too thrilled.  Newly refinished hardwoods gouged; but will deal with it.

Happy to be semi-back.  I miss the boards.  Hardly a minute; but hopefully things will slow down and I'll be able to spend some quality time with my extended family.  THANKS Intinst; you're the best...my love to Loon.  sjc


----------



## rayhensley

intinst said:


> In case you ever wondered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried it, didn't you?


I tried. I think I did it?


----------



## intinst

Titanic Propeller (any way you look at it)


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Dinner's ready


----------



## intinst

Today's just been a grind...


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when...?


----------



## intinst

XMuppetsMen


----------



## intinst

Nice soapbox racer


----------



## intinst

Little Guy


----------



## intinst

You Shell Shall Not Pass!


----------



## intinst

Cutey! (the girl's not bad , either)


----------



## intinst

Extremely rare photo of the albino ninja cat.


----------



## intinst

Parking lot's dug out


----------



## intinst

I have avoided this game so far


----------



## intinst

Arms full of pugs


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Scary


Gotta be careful.....
don't tape them belly-to-belly!!!!!

Make sure it is back-to-back.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Gotta be careful.....
> don't tape them belly-to-belly!!!!!
> 
> Make sure it is back-to-back.
> 
> Just sayin.....


And you know all about this because...?


----------



## momilp

intinst said:


> Not sure what she is advertising but she has my attention


_Best meat in Argentina_


----------



## rayhensley

intinst said:


> Scary


OMG


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Arms full of pugs


OMG!! Priceless!!!!


----------



## intinst

Looks kinda lonely out there


----------



## intinst

B-52 Mid-Air Refueling


----------



## intinst

Balance, He has it


----------



## intinst

This person, too, but in a different way.


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

Nice balconies in BoraBora


----------



## intinst

Might be a way to increase seat belt usage.


----------



## intinst

There's that cute poodle again, what's her name, Monday?


----------



## intinst

Best beer commercial ever?


----------



## intinst

A little privacy, please?


----------



## intinst

C-130 rolling starboard


----------



## intinst

For the Mopar lovers


----------



## intinst

Don't sit still very long around there!


----------



## intinst

Classic Land Cruiser


----------



## intinst

Computer-in-a-box, franchises available


----------



## intinst

Real handy ATM


----------



## intinst

And you thought texting while driving a car was unsafe.


----------



## intinst

Patching that's gonna be a trial


----------



## intinst

I thought it was pink elephants when you were drunk?


----------



## intinst

I think a roller or even a brush would be easier


----------



## intinst

Different Tat


----------



## intinst

Must be a lot of those slow car chases in Cali


----------



## intinst

Lettuce go to bed now, do you carrot?


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't work as planned


----------



## intinst

Get that table done, Chop Chop!


----------



## intinst

I'm a superhero!


----------



## intinst

Steady, steady hands, I don't have them anymore


----------



## intinst

Yes Miss Brown, I listened to the whole reading


----------



## intinst

Locked and Loaded, for what I don't know


----------



## intinst

People are strange all over the world


----------



## intinst

Oh No!


----------



## intinst

We secretly switched the Recording from Bach to ACDC, Let's see if she notices


----------



## intinst

You want to know what I think of the "DO NOT FEED THE ANIMALS POLICY? Alright I'll show you.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Yes Miss Brown, I listened to the whole reading


Me at work crunching numbers all day. Lmao!!


----------



## intinst

Been at it a while


----------



## intinst

Big one, what ever kind it is


----------



## intinst

For the true addict


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like fun? Maybe for someone else.


----------



## intinst

Heresf yourv valls


----------



## intinst

I still want a DNA test before I pay child support, that doesn't prove nothin'


----------



## intinst

Windows?


----------



## intinst

If it holds still...


----------



## intinst

Think it'll work?


----------



## intinst

Hey look! A new way to break major bones and joints!


----------



## intinst

"Might" be time to empty it


----------



## intinst

Wow, just wow!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I don't think its working, room still looks lie a closet to me.


----------



## intinst

For the music lover with everything


----------



## intinst

Well, it saves room at the campground, but I don't know...


----------



## intinst

Looks to be plenty of snow, where are the skiers?


----------



## intinst

Good shot!


----------



## intinst

What a pretty smile...


----------



## intinst

And here's another


----------



## balaspa

I am so glad the temps in Chicago are back down to a more normal and humane level today.  Yes, it means putting up with severe weather, but it's worth it!


----------



## intinst

Keep watching


----------



## intinst

Likes colored pencils


----------



## intinst

splish splash


----------



## intinst

Eco-tractor


----------



## intinst

Best Buds


----------



## intinst

Nice man cave


----------



## intinst

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## intinst

An idea for you Trekies out there


----------



## intinst

Prototype for a new Eurocopter


----------



## intinst

F-86 Saber Jets


----------



## intinst

Don't let this be you


----------



## intinst

Would have been bad


----------



## intinst

Gonna take a while to sort out


----------



## intinst

Yes sir, you are correct, that is an oversize load


----------



## intinst

I don't think it's safe to drive today, you should stay home.


----------



## intinst

OK, who ordered the tube of cat?


----------



## intinst

Some folks are really tech limited


----------



## intinst

I think the sign is a good indication, as well


----------



## intinst

Is it OK to look at them in a non-threatening manner?


----------



## intinst

Just Married


----------



## intinst

They look so proud


----------



## intinst

After 35 years of marriage, a husband and wife came for counseling. When asked what the problem was, 
the wife went into a passionate, painful tirade listing every problem they had ever had in the years they 
had been married. On and on and on: neglect, lack of intimacy, emptiness, loneliness, feeling unloved and 
unlovable, an entire laundry list of unmet needs she had endured. Finally, after allowing this for a sufficient 
length of time, the therapist got up, walked around the desk and after asking the wife to stand, embraced 
and kissed her passionately as her husband watched with a raised eyebrow. The woman shut up and quietly 
sat down as though in a daze. The therapist turned to the husband and said, 
‘This is what your wife needs at least 3 times a week. Can you do this?’

‘Well, I can drop her off here on Mondays and Wednesdays, but on Fridays, I fish.’


----------



## intinst

Guess it snowed there


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What's in a name?


----------



## intinst

Kind of a grouchy looking outfit


----------



## intinst

Don't see one of these often


----------



## intinst

Busy bees


----------



## intinst

Poor thing


----------



## intinst

Old school type programmer


----------



## intinst

Goin' down the trail


----------



## intinst

Sure it is


----------



## intinst

OK, you won, I took a bath. I'm still not happy about it.


----------



## intinst

Never complain about your job, you could be a ladder holder


----------



## intinst

Then I nipped their ankle.


----------



## intinst

Isn't that cheating?


----------



## intinst

Modern Batmobile


----------



## intinst

They compete everywhere


----------



## intinst

I'm happy for her, too.


----------



## intinst

Sounds pretty much the same


----------



## intinst

We don't have a drive-through.
You do now.


----------



## intinst

10 years make quite a difference


----------



## intinst

All you people "Planking" have been one=upped by a woman


----------



## intinst

Be quite a race, for a couple hundred feet.


----------



## intinst

Hold that pose!


----------



## intinst

Knock! Knock!


----------



## intinst

She's camera shy


----------



## intinst

Something you don't see everyday


----------



## intinst

Scary thought


----------



## intinst

Queen palm beach


----------



## intinst

Rainbow Heads Up Display (HUD)


----------



## intinst

RC Piper


----------



## intinst

Retired Agressors


----------



## intinst

Salt Desert reflection


----------



## intinst

In case yoiu wondered


----------



## intinst

No, I'm not kidding


----------



## intinst

Nice area for sailing


----------



## intinst

Nice name


----------



## intinst

Jet turbine has reached its limits


----------



## intinst

Dignified, ain't I?


----------



## intinst

Couple of rays


----------



## intinst

Brave soul


----------



## intinst

Not ready for prime time, but the amount of programming... amazing!


----------



## intinst

Want to mess with people's minds?


----------



## intinst

Now we know


----------



## intinst

Cool bridge


----------



## intinst

Well, at least it looks like they're having fun, even if they are going nowhere fast slow.


----------



## intinst

I presume they mean survivors


----------



## intinst

What kind of machine is that?


----------



## intinst

What's in a MRE?


----------



## intinst

Whip spider


----------



## intinst

Different view of a wind turbine


----------



## intinst

Hard day at work?


----------



## intinst

What kind of area?


----------



## intinst

BIG man!


----------



## intinst

Hope you aren't shy


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, pretty!


----------



## intinst

God help us all


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Muppets behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

Ghostbusters behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

Aaaand Indiana Jones behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

She looks upset


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm.


----------



## intinst

That you, Cousin Itt?


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

Be careful around PsychoDog


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

I like apple cider, too


----------



## intinst

Fay Wray did it better


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## intinst

Mini-Hoth world


----------



## intinst

I've been there


----------



## intinst

Who'll be the winner?


----------



## intinst

That took a while


----------



## intinst

A woman goes on “Who wants to be a Millionaire.”

Regis: “Barbara, you’ve done very well so far – $500,000 and one lifeline left — phone a friend. The next question will give you the top prize of One Million dollars if you get it right … but if you get it wrong you will drop back to $32,000 — are you ready?”

Barbara: “Sure, I’ll have a go!”

Regis: “Which of the following birds does not build it’s own nest?

Is it……..

A-Robin, B-Sparrow, C-Cuckoo D-Thrush

Remember Barbara its worth 1 Million dollars.”

“I think I know who it..but I’m not 100%…

No, I haven’t got a clue. I’d like to phone a friend Regis, just to be sure.

Regis: “Yes, who, Barbara, do you want to phone?

Barbara: “I’ll phone my friend Maggie back home in Birmingham.”

(ringing)

Maggie : “Hello…”

Regis: “Hello Maggie, its Regis here from Who Wants to be a Millionaire-I have Barbara here and she is doing really well on $500,000, but needs your help to be a Million. The next voice you hear will be Barbara’s and she’ll read you the question.  There are 4 possible answers and 1 correct answer and you have 30 seconds to answer — fire away Barbara.”

Barbara: “Maggie, which of the following birds does not build it’s own nest? Is it:

A-Robin, B-Sparrow, C-Cuckoo, D-Thrush”

Maggie: “Oh Gees, Barbara that’s simple…..It’s a Cuckoo.”

Barbara: “You think?”

Maggie: “I’m sure.”

Barbara: ” Thanks Maggie.” (hangs up)

Regis: “Well, do you want to stick on $500,000 or play on for the Million, Barbara?”

Barbara: “I want to play, I’ll go with C-Cuckoo”

Regis: “Is that your final answer?”

Barbara: “It is.”

Regis: “Are you confident?”

Barbara: “Yes fairly, Maggie’s a sound bet.”

Regis: “Barbara…..you had $500,000 and you said C-Cuckoo …you’re right! – You have just won ONE MILLION DOLLARS.  Here is your check. You have been a great contestant and a real gambler. Audience please put your hands together for Barbara.”

That night Barbara calls round to Maggie and brings her down to a local bar for a celebration drink and, as they are sipping their Champagne, Barbara turns to Maggie and asks “Tell me Maggie, How in God’s name did you know that it was the Cuckoo that does not build its own nest?

Maggie: “Listen Barbara, everybody knows that a Cuckoo lives in a clock.”


----------



## intinst

Have you had your "cute" picture today? If not, here you go!


----------



## intinst

Someone likes basketball


----------



## intinst

But mom, the guys are looking!


----------



## intinst

Really get around, don't they?


----------



## intinst

Anybody for some pork barbeque?


----------



## intinst

Goin' for a walk drag with his dog


----------



## intinst

They each have a surprise


----------



## intinst

OK, that is officially going too far!


----------



## intinst

Nice bicycle


----------



## intinst

Kitty Has An Identity Crisis, He thinks he`s a hamster!


----------



## intinst

C-17 Airdrop 4 Humvees & 50 Paratroopers


----------



## intinst

Awesome time wasting can kill an entire afternoon, or even days if milk crates and sea dragons become involved....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

"Only In Asia"


----------



## intinst

The Joy Of Stats: 200 Countries, 200 Years, 4 Mins


----------



## intinst

Pigeons are going Gangsta


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Superheros have to go to the store like everybody else, I guess.


----------



## intinst

Useful jewelry


----------



## intinst

Aloha to you, too


----------



## intinst

Dessert Kabobs!


----------



## intinst

Found him!


----------



## intinst

I don't think that's a happy face.


----------



## intinst

On saecond thought, maybe I'll just have a cup of tea.


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

You gotta get more "hip" into it, but not bad, for a human.


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubbles...


----------



## intinst

I thought that was what tugboats were for?


----------



## intinst

Always somebody who messes things up for everyone else


----------



## intinst

Flipped a coin and it stood on edge


----------



## intinst

Who me? I never left the couch. A cat broke in here and did this, and you know how 
You're always telling me to leave the cats alone and...Ain't buyin' any of it, are you?


----------



## intinst

Must be a rough neighborhood if the dogs wear chain mail.


----------



## intinst

Not close enough? How about now?


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, he can't drive by himself, he only has a learner's permit.


----------



## intinst

Won't start? It might be flooded.


----------



## intinst

What is with these people parking their cars below tide level?


----------



## intinst

The difference between men and little boys is the size and price of their toys. Sigh
Sad to say, but that looked like a


Spoiler



hell


 of a lot of fun!!


----------



## intinst

Patience, grasshopper


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Heat shield on the Discovery Shuttle


----------



## intinst

Forget about the car wash. I've got this side, roll down the passenger side window and I'll do it.


----------



## intinst

OK, you've got the pin, now move so I can breathe!


----------



## intinst

Huh, for as big as that amp stack is, it's not very loud.


----------



## intinst

Millennium Falcon behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

Ferrari limo


----------



## intinst

I'm from the government and I'm here to help you, that's another one


----------



## intinst

Can't handle her beer


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Go Girl: Don't take life sitting down...lol


----------



## intinst

No puzzle here, I like cookies


----------



## intinst

Thank you, I really appreciate the bath. Seriously.


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a real close-up.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really answer the question, does it?


----------



## intinst

Mine! All Mine!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Might be a little tart


----------



## intinst

The judge has sentenced you to...


----------



## intinst

I'll take the juggler


----------



## intinst

Do what together?


----------



## intinst

Like turtles on a log


----------



## intinst

Get a lot more participants with that incentive.


----------



## intinst

Glacier cave


----------



## intinst

Nah, this one is too easy


----------



## intinst

View from the Hong Kong Ritz


----------



## intinst

Huntsman spider


----------



## intinst

Protest! Unfair to male other poker players


----------



## intinst

Is that sign in Russian or something? I cant read i...Never mind.


----------



## intinst

Well, at least he makes a good cat bed


----------



## intinst

Which way is clearer, this...or this?


----------



## intinst

Red Bull sure sponsors a lot of racers


----------



## intinst

In 3...2...1...


----------



## intinst

Starbuck and Starbuck in Starbucks


----------



## intinst

Now that's a bar!


----------



## intinst

Purty!


----------



## intinst

See, it is just physics, weight and speed determine the winner. And vs. a train, it ain't ever gonna be you.


----------



## intinst

You too?


----------



## intinst

Macaws


----------



## intinst

They coud be onto something


----------



## intinst

Say Your Prayers

Everyone was seated around the table as the food was being served. When little Logan received his plate, he started eating right away.

“Logan, wait until we say our prayer,” his mother reminded him.

“I don’t have to,” the little boy replied.

“Of course you do,” his mother insisted, “we say a prayer before eating at our house.”

“That’s at our house,” Logan explained, “but this is Grandma’s house and she knows how to cook.”


----------



## intinst

Look familiar to anyone out there?


----------



## intinst

This is LL. (but snakes don't bother her!)


----------



## intinst

What you looking at, Bub?


----------



## intinst

Or you may need to count fingers afterwards.


----------



## intinst

FYI


----------



## intinst

It just isn't the same on newer cars


----------



## intinst

Now you know


----------



## intinst

Just so you can make an informed choice...


----------



## intinst

A-10 flare drop


----------



## intinst

Maybe on the next model


----------



## intinst

Say What?


----------



## intinst

Pretend this is cookies, could you be this patient?


----------



## intinst

Pretty girl


----------



## intinst

Going up!


----------



## intinst

B-2 moon flyby


----------



## intinst

Baby Hippo


----------



## intinst

Nice hotel


----------



## intinst

Another behind the scenes photo


----------



## intinst

Giddyup!


----------



## intinst

BJ and the Bear?


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't work like we planned it


----------



## intinst

Flexible


----------



## intinst

I swear I saw it move!


----------



## intinst

Food facts


----------



## intinst

Now that's Bankers Hours!


----------



## intinst

My store never carries the good flavors


----------



## intinst

Hope he sticks the landing


----------



## intinst

Classic


----------



## intinst

Stockboy with too much time on his hands


----------



## intinst

Yep, it's stuck


----------



## intinst

Do you have anything to declare?


----------



## intinst

Do you think this is shopped? (or siliconed  )


----------



## intinst

Dedicated Wife

A woman’s husband had been slipping in and out of a coma for several months, yet she stayed by his bedside every single day. When he came to, he motioned for her to come nearer.

As she sat by him, he said, “You know what? You have been with me all through the bad times. When I got fired, you were there to support me. When my business failed, you were there. When I got shot, you were by my side. When we lost the house, you gave me support. When my health started failing, you were still by my side… You know what?”

“What dear?” She asked gently.

“I think you bring me bad luck.”


----------



## intinst

Why is there a red light here, there is no cross road or train tracks It's just stupi...Never mind


----------



## intinst

Quite a card trick, but you may develop emphysema watching it.


----------



## intinst

Need to clean under the fridge more often?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Why is there a red light here, there is no cross road or train tracks It's just stupi...Never mind


I want to know who turns the light red!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Sam the Bellhop (card-trick)


----------



## intinst

OK, that's weird


----------



## intinst

INCOMING!


----------



## intinst

I used the plunger to fix the toilet


----------



## intinst

You might outrun him, but I wouldn't get in a pulling contest


----------



## intinst

Better rinse it off well, that salt water is tough on chrome.


----------



## intinst

I'm not familiar with this flavor


----------



## intinst

Come on babe, just a little kiss. I promise, no tongue.


----------



## intinst

Some lines are better than others


----------



## intinst

I promise to get the AC working first thing tomorrow


----------



## intinst

Here we go loop de loo, here we go loop de lie


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when they bring in a tow vehicle to repo your camel?


----------



## intinst

Of corse this is the "IN" basket, I'm in it!


----------



## intinst

There'll be a hot time in the old town tonight


----------



## intinst

Nice picture, but where's her life jacket?


----------



## intinst

Hope the cops don't see us.


----------



## intinst

Some graffiti is pretty cool, even though it's defacing.


----------



## intinst

Awesome Air Dance: Dancing In A Wind Tunnel
Four skydivers do a choreographed dance in the Skydive Arena wind tunnel in Prague, Czech Republic.


----------



## intinst

Rob Zombie directs a Woolite commercial, sounds interesting


----------



## intinst

Thirsty?


----------



## intinst

Not understanding the concept


----------



## intinst

Must be Paul Bunyan area


----------



## intinst

Up a lazy river by the old mill run, that lazy, lazy river in the noonday sun.


----------



## intinst

Pink


----------



## intinst

Bike security system


----------



## intinst

I'd yell "Duck!" but I think it is already too late.


----------



## intinst

Lemon grenades?


----------



## intinst

I'm outa here!


----------



## intinst

Personal elevator


----------



## intinst

Yes, it certainly is one, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

A little service please?


----------



## intinst

Catching a big one


----------



## intinst

Hey, a lap tap that can multi-task!


----------



## intinst

Red


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nyan cat in real life


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Ring Juggler (Or As This Guy Calls It, Ring Arts)
This reminds me of some of BTackitt's avatars!


----------



## intinst

Who said you need the console and TV to play? Just use the controller. I guess the wireless is obsolete now.


----------



## intinst

Big sidewalk art?


----------



## intinst

I gotta be me


----------



## intinst

Playmates (won't be doing this for too long)


----------



## intinst

That's a big chair


----------



## intinst

Watch that first step, it's a doozy!


----------



## intinst

Lucky shot ((in archery, it would be called a Robin Hood)


----------



## intinst

Zzzzt!


----------



## intinst

No surfers?


----------



## intinst

Well, they are brightly colored, anyway


----------



## intinst

Is this Hell? (a nod to Debora Geary  )


----------



## intinst

Good dogs


----------



## tessa

intinst said:


> Good dogs


 O boy do I need a car like that!!!


----------



## intinst

Ever seen a gorilla dance? you have now.


----------



## intinst

For a little excitement, try having the steering wheel of your 300 MPH funny car come off in your hand


----------



## intinst

I'd forgotten about this one from 1984
Slade- Run Runaway


----------



## elakkljakldf

I LOVE FRIDAYS! It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday.


----------



## telracs

EvilB said:


> I LOVE FRIDAYS! It's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday.


Um.... it's Sunday....


----------



## elakkljakldf

scarlet said:


> Um.... it's Sunday....


In my mind, it's always Friday. The glass is half full!


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

If you are going to get drunk and pass out, be sure to have money for a taxi still in your wallet


----------



## intinst

I vant to drink your blut! (very bad Bela Lugosi immitation, but hey what do you expect , he's a cat!)


----------



## intinst

A little privacy, ladies?


----------



## intinst

Yes,it almost gone, it's alright to be sad


----------



## intinst

A man with a dream


----------



## intinst

Boy, am I happy to see you!


----------



## intinst

Is that can holder patented?


----------



## intinst

Cute pups


----------



## intinst

Where there is a will there's a way...many times a very bad one , but still.


----------



## intinst

How long did you say we have to do this to get in Guinness World Records?


----------



## intinst

I don't think this is the close-up they planned on.


----------



## intinst

Watch out for your "Friends."


----------



## intinst

Back to the Past!


----------



## intinst

Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## intinst

Caption this picture


----------



## intinst

Let's go fishin'


----------



## intinst

I love a parade


----------



## intinst

*Snake Warning!*


----------



## intinst

Spitting Cobra


----------



## intinst

And the kitchen sink


----------



## intinst

Just put it in my ""in" box, if you can find it.


----------



## intinst

Hi


----------



## intinst

Pointe of view


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh!


----------



## intinst

Interesting wall


----------



## intinst

Multi-purpose utensils


----------



## intinst

I really, really want this chair!


----------



## intinst

I could walk this one


----------



## intinst

Beddy-by time


----------



## intinst

Well, our room has a window view


----------



## intinst

Aqua-car


----------



## intinst

They are still there looking at us. watching us!


----------



## intinst

Different strokes, different folkes


----------



## intinst

I was testing children in my Dublin Sunday school class to see if they Understood the concept of getting to heaven.

I asked them, 'If I sold my house and my car, had a big jumble sale and Gave all my money to the church, would that get me into heaven?'

'NO!' the children answered.

'If I cleaned the church every day, mowed the garden, and kept everything Tidy, would that get me into heaven?'

Again, the answer was 'No!' By now I was starting to smile.

'Well, then, if I was kind to animals and gave sweeties to all the children, And loved my husband, would that get me into heaven?'

Again, they all answered 'No!'. I was just bursting with pride for them.

I continued, ' Then how can I get into heaven?'

A six year-old boy shouted out " YUV GOTTA BE


Spoiler



FOOK**'


 DEAD.


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered why Pandas are black and white


----------



## intinst

Poor tigger, I hope they are using tranquilizers.


----------



## intinst

Just kickin' back with a brewski


----------



## intinst

Hot today


----------



## intinst

Handy needlework


----------



## intinst

Approaching orbital speed...


----------



## intinst

Power source at 2%, recharge immediately


----------



## intinst

Must really be into music


----------



## intinst

And away we go!


----------



## intinst

Somebody take that book away, NOW!


----------



## intinst

He chose parking unwisely.


----------



## intinst

It is different


----------



## intinst

Whole family went over to the dark side


----------



## intinst

Rollout


----------



## intinst

Swim buddies


----------



## intinst

What big ears you have...


----------



## intinst

Emergency blow


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it!


----------



## intinst

Not that! Not the bubblegun!


----------



## intinst

F-22 Raptor contrails


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

We'll never for get that day in Rome


----------



## intinst

Distaff Joker


----------



## intinst

Catching a little air


----------



## intinst

Formula for a blockbuster


----------



## intinst

Yo, break it down


----------



## intinst

Riding


----------



## intinst

Getting a little cool


----------



## intinst

At least her date will listen


----------



## intinst

Sounds like he's got it!


----------



## intinst

[Don't you hate it when stuff like this happens?


----------



## intinst

That Tickles!


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

Bad to the bone partygoers


----------



## intinst

Almost made it, don't worry, it will thaw in a few months


----------



## intinst

Words to remember


----------



## intinst

Get yours before the deal goes away!


----------



## intinst

What do I think of the cat, let me show you. (he isn't watching this, is he?)


----------



## intinst

Who else wants a big bowl of cereal?


----------



## intinst

Like, what else does a bear do in the woods?


----------



## intinst

Those nanners are going bad


----------



## intinst

For the authors:
"I love criticism just so long as it's unqualified praise."
_Noel Coward _


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

"There are many things in life that will capture your eye, but very few will capture your heart.  These are the ones to pursue.  These are the ones worth keeping"


----------



## intinst

Bad news for many of you:
Specialist's have determined that Twitter addiction is untweetable.


----------



## intinst

It's your not you're.


----------



## intinst

I thought the girls jumped out of the cake


----------



## intinst

Okay, moving on now.


----------



## intinst

I guess that's enough, unless you know which hour they aren't watching


----------



## intinst

Underwater party


----------



## intinst

Certainly adds to the difficulty level.


----------



## intinst

For people who want to shop for paper only once


----------



## intinst

Make sure your camera is pointed the right direction


----------



## intinst

Oopsie


----------



## intinst

And they're off! Slowly.


----------



## intinst

Nice piece of farm equipment you've got there.


----------



## intinst

Hipster cat


----------



## intinst

Protect your eyes and remove those shaggy eyebrows at the same time.


----------



## intinst

No corkscrew? Try this easy method!


----------



## intinst

Those tornado winds have some real force.


----------



## intinst

Couple dollars worth of cars ( Lambo and Bugatti)


----------



## intinst

Have to catch them yourself?


----------



## intinst

Nice beach


----------



## intinst

What kind of donut do you want?


----------



## intinst

This better be computer generated!


----------



## intinst

Marco SLM 600 Evo


----------



## elakkljakldf

blahblah randomrandom


----------



## intinst

Just the way I like my BLT's made


----------



## intinst

I had noticed this myself


----------



## intinst

Mail Call!


----------



## intinst

Niagra Falls


----------



## intinst

Then it's not really seedless, is it?


----------



## intinst

Fancy sushi


----------



## intinst

Serene, but I bet it's cold!


----------



## intinst

Charge!


----------



## intinst

Nice island


----------



## intinst

Russian Sukhoipakfa prototype


----------



## intinst

Mine, all mine


----------



## intinst

My, that looks fast.


----------



## intinst

School of fish at Sipadan Island, Borneo


----------



## intinst

Almost that time


----------



## intinst

Either way, still a nerd


----------



## intinst

Looks like it adds a bit of wind resistance.


----------



## intinst

If you know what's good for you


----------



## intinst

And she made it herself


----------



## intinst

Tree 1, Nissan 0


----------



## intinst

Apparently so.


----------



## intinst

Russian Typhoon class in dry dock


----------



## intinst

Is that the difference?


----------



## intinst

USS Ohio conversion


----------



## intinst

Utah Sunrise


----------



## intinst

How about a nice pizza?


----------



## intinst

Another picture of that lovely beach from earlier


----------



## elakkljakldf

I like the song Tonight Tonight by Hot Chelle Rae. Listen to it, y'all! (hehe I'm southern.)


----------



## intinst

See The Unseen: Cymbal At 1,000 Frames Per Second


----------



## intinst

When you absolutely, positively have to make it somewhere on time, take bus #62


----------



## intinst

Those were the days...What internet?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Nice name


I know tattoos are the big thing; just not for me. So, my daughter teases me all the time: "Mom I am going to get the letter M on each butt cheek so when I do cartwheels it will say...WOW MOM, WOW MOM, WOW MOM."


----------



## intinst

Must be an Aerosmith fan
(Or maybe Run-DMC)


----------



## intinst

Really, really want


----------



## intinst

How's that again?


----------



## intinst

One way to deal with the situation


----------



## intinst

Don't you love family portraits?


----------



## intinst

Scary face


----------



## intinst

Might as well, no good now


----------



## intinst

Determining cat's mood by it's tail


----------



## intinst

/\ /\ Cause the face can lie /\ /\


----------



## intinst

Nice people


----------



## intinst

Now it's just the way I like it


----------



## intinst

Ouch


----------



## intinst

Took a while


----------



## intinst

That's OK, I think I'll keep my job


----------



## intinst

Most people have hobbies, this on is different


----------



## intinst

Double Zzzap!


----------



## intinst

ROAR!


----------



## intinst

New fashion statement


----------



## elakkljakldf

urrrggghh!


----------



## Richardcrasta

Infinity? Can't even deal with today.


----------



## sjc

Richardcrasta said:


> Infinity? Can't even deal with today.


Good; then anything goes on this thread (except for religion, politics and nudity) though we have come close (wink) with the nudity; won't mention any names (wink). SO VENT if you have to. Won't be the first for me...lol.


----------



## intinst

Slow night at the bar


----------



## intinst

Security tape?


----------



## intinst

Cat's a sound sleeper


----------



## intinst

Scary, huh?


----------



## intinst

Baseball players should have this much concentration


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered


----------



## intinst

Let me know how these wor out for you


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to disappoint LL and Scarlet...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Wouldn't want to disappoint LL and Scarlet...


sigh... ll, hit him with your scooter!


----------



## geoffthomas

II thank you for not disappointing LL and Scarlet.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs

geoffthomas said:


> II thank you for not disappointing LL and Scarlet.
> 
> Just sayin......


and i hope you weren't disappointed either...


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Wouldn't want to disappoint LL and Scarlet...





scarlet said:


> sigh... ll, hit him with your scooter!


I'll certainly have to come up with something as punishment and I have hours to contemplate what that might be.


----------



## geoffthomas

Uh....make him go snow skiing?


----------



## loonlover

geoffthomas said:


> Uh....make him go snow skiing?


Naw, I'd worry too much about the artificial knee.


----------



## Cindy416

loonlover said:


> Naw, I'd worry too much about the artificial knee.


If he were to ski where the chick in the photo is skiing, I'd be worrying about some other things that appear to be artificial.


----------



## intinst

Cindy416 said:


> If he were to ski where the chick in the photo is skiing, I'd be worrying about some other things that appear to be artificial.


I believe those to be safety devices to prevent a face plant in case of a forward fall...


----------



## intinst

Just trying to make ends meet after the Death Star debacle


----------



## intinst

Musician humor


----------



## intinst

Oh, wait...maybe you can


----------



## intinst

That went well


----------



## Cindy416

intinst said:


> I believe those to be safety devices to prevent a face plant in case of a forward fall...


      I thought they were flotation devices that might get in her way. I see your point, though. She's well-protected, to be sure.


----------



## intinst

Coast Guard C-130


----------



## intinst

Air Show F-16
]


----------



## vwkitten

I feel like I've had conversations with my mother like that.... =)


----------



## intinst

New Airbus A380


----------



## intinst

Hi Trish!


----------



## intinst

Sweet setup


----------



## intinst

Ad infinitum


----------



## intinst

Must be in college


----------



## intinst

Brave (and stupid) soul


----------



## intinst

Ah, Bill, don't give up!


----------



## intinst

Cats when people aren't around


----------



## intinst

We are not amused


----------



## intinst

Bet he isn't smiling when his mother shows that picture to his girlfriend in a few years


----------



## intinst

And you think insects are pests around the house


----------



## vwkitten

Hey there, my favorite Kindler!

I've been dreaming of that armchair computer setup! =)


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

vwkitten said:


> Hey there, my favorite Kindler!
> I've been dreaming of that armchair computer setup! =)


I too. That's a dream to work from home. Work and luxury.


----------



## intinst

Look, twins!


----------



## intinst

Drawing a crowd


----------



## intinst

Supposedly there are motorcycles in this picture. I guess it's one of those optical illusions only women can see...


----------



## intinst

Getting any bites?


----------



## intinst

One hot car


----------



## intinst

I gotta get another job...


----------



## intinst

Love the pic


----------



## intinst

Well, it is a free ride


----------



## intinst

I just eat them


----------



## intinst

Bad dog


----------



## intinst

Hanging on


----------



## intinst

Where's Luke?


----------



## intinst

Highway to ?


----------



## intinst

Nice effect


----------



## intinst

So far, so good


----------



## intinst

Wheeeee!


----------



## intinst

Angler's ice sculpture


----------



## intinst

"Just park it anywhere"


----------



## intinst

Workout partners


----------



## intinst

Sure don't make knights like they used to!


----------



## intinst

See? Is not just for cats.


----------



## intinst

Red sky at morning, sailors take warning
Red sky at night, sailor's delight


----------



## intinst

Whaka whaka whaka!


----------



## intinst

Showoffwith a pretty girl


----------



## intinst

Stuck? Not yet! OK, now I'm stuck.


----------



## intinst

Nice office prank


----------



## intinst

I CAN has a cheeseburger!


----------



## intinst

Very patient cat, for the most part


----------



## intinst

Not much action, but kinda cute


----------



## intinst

They've got a card for nearly everything...


----------



## intinst

I'm Golden!


----------



## intinst

Dizzy Gillespie on The Muppet Show
How bad can it be? Dizzy Gillespie on "The Muppet Show" Performing, "St. Louis Blues" with The Electric Mayhem, in a very groovy way. 
This excerpt is from "The Muppet Show", season 4 episode 85. Aired: February 28, 1980. Enjoy


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Whaka whaka whaka!


Oh my!! I thought all dogs were cute...but...


----------



## sjc

I am going to waste the next couple of posts so I can dedicate the 18,000th to our beloved friend; who is gone but not forgotten: 
Anju No. 469
We still mourn you on the boards.


----------



## sjc

Ready Anju 469:  This one is for you...


----------



## sjc

18,000th *POST TO THIS THREAD*
*
WE DEDICATE IT IN LOVING MEMORY TO: OUR GOOD FRIEND ANJU 569 *

YOU ARE IN A BETTER PLACE, SHINING DOWN ON US. WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE HATS, THE KIND WORDS. THE WELCOME, THE PRAYERS, THE GREAT AND HUMBLE ADVICE...THE SINCERITY
THE KINDNESS.

GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN
WE MISS YOU
RIP

YOU ARE STILL WITH US


----------



## loonlover

Great post, SJC.  Thanks.


----------



## geoffthomas

We do indeed miss Dona (Anju).


----------



## telracs

"I see fireworks, I see the pageant and pomp and parade....."










"I see Americans, all Americans, free forever more..." John Adams, 1776.


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


>


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Happy July Fourth!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Happy Birthday, USA!


----------



## sjc

Nice job Intinst:  A Happy and SAFE Fourth to All.


----------



## intinst

Fire department rescues a trapped kitten...with a leaf blower? Yes, a leaf blower.


----------



## Thumper

sjc said:


> 18,000th *POST TO THIS THREAD*
> *
> WE DEDICATE IT IN LOVING MEMORY TO: OUR GOOD FRIEND ANJU 569 *
> 
> YOU ARE IN A BETTER PLACE, SHINING DOWN ON US. WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE HATS, THE KIND WORDS. THE WELCOME, THE PRAYERS, THE GREAT AND HUMBLE ADVICE...THE SINCERITY
> THE KINDNESS.
> 
> GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN
> WE MISS YOU
> RIP
> 
> YOU ARE STILL WITH US


Word...


----------



## intinst

Usually by then


----------



## intinst

Oooh, fluffy!


----------



## intinst

Sure looks like one!


----------



## intinst

Nice shot! (both of them!)


----------



## intinst

New use for an old monitor


----------



## intinst

Well, it works for some firms


----------



## intinst

Big ship


----------



## intinst

reflections at dusk


----------



## intinst

all to ourselves


----------



## intinst

"You can do anything, but don't you step on my blue suede shoes!"


----------



## intinst

He's 'Always' trying to help


----------



## intinst

This time, I'm walking to New Orleans.
I'm walking to New Orleans.
I'm gonna need two pair of shoes,
When I get through walking these blues,
When I get back to New Orleans.


----------



## intinst

"MMMmmm, you dirty rat! ...


----------



## intinst

That ought to get you there


----------



## intinst

Audi in the winner's circle


----------



## intinst

Extreme mountain biking


----------



## intinst

You are going to feel funny when your face gets stuck like that


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Continuation of art


----------



## intinst

Swords into plowshares


----------



## intinst

And you'd never have to worry about paint or siding!


----------



## intinst

I'd have loved this as a kid! (I might still try it out  )


----------



## intinst

Just the fish, just the fish. Remember, just the fish!


----------



## intinst

Hey, Ball, whatcha doin' hidin' down there?


----------



## intinst

Shuttle at the space station


----------



## intinst

Must be having a hard time with those cards


----------



## intinst

That moth problem in Japan must really be getting out of hand


----------



## intinst

His Momma is going to be so mad at him when she sees his clothes!


----------



## intinst

Might perhaps occasionally enjoy a video game or two


----------



## Vegas_Asian

It's so humid

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Amazonian giant centipede 
And they can have them, too!


----------



## intinst

Bet it doesn't work


----------



## intinst

Cherry?


----------



## intinst

Gotta stretch those leg muscles, wouldn't want a cramp


----------



## intinst

Bombed U-Boat pen


----------



## intinst

Halyup! It's got me!


----------



## intinst

The band has a small horn section...


----------



## intinst

Damned GPS reroute!


----------



## intinst

I don't know why, I jusat feel that we are being watched...


----------



## intinst

Guys don't make passes at girls who wear glasses...Says Who?


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

They should be fine till they get to the highway


----------



## intinst

A real heavy lifter


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they got the job?


----------



## intinst

For only a dollar more?


----------



## intinst

That wax is going to hurt!


----------



## intinst

Hey! I said no tongue!


----------



## intinst

Wise man, Confucius.


----------



## intinst

Snowboarding looks like fun, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Not doin' much. Just hanging around with my dog. You?


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

But...?


----------



## intinst

Evacuation maneuver


----------



## intinst

I'm in


----------



## intinst

Worked for one of ours


----------



## intinst

Camo


----------



## intinst

It's all in your perspective


----------



## intinst

Woof


----------



## intinst

They have police for that?
What's next, donuts?


----------



## intinst

Fer sure


----------



## intinst

The time is now!


----------



## intinst

The aliens must be wanting more men


----------



## intinst

Buds


----------



## intinst

What's he been smoking?


----------



## intinst

Say again please?


----------



## intinst

Guess you supply your own glue


----------



## intinst

Just a handful


----------



## intinst

For you hotrod BBQers


----------



## intinst

Don't know how this ended, but it could have been much worse, it seems


----------



## intinst

Thought it was pink elephants in dreams


----------



## intinst

How it feels sometimes in customer support


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Mmmm, donuts


----------



## intinst

Now you've done it!


----------



## intinst

Husbands, if you've a brain in your head, do NOT buy these!


----------



## intinst

Choose wisely


----------



## intinst

Nope
Nice effect on the sign, though.


----------



## intinst

No comment


----------



## intinst

One in every group


----------



## intinst

It's always this way


----------



## intinst

Yes, keep pushing


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

How to sell ad space


----------



## intinst

Be sure to read the program


----------



## intinst

Cue _Jaws_ theme


----------



## intinst

I luv beer


----------



## intinst

That bit of street art took a while


----------



## intinst

Looks like cheating to me


----------



## intinst

Word to your mother


----------



## intinst

What do they call these things, bookmarks?


----------



## intinst

Goats is Crazy!


----------



## intinst

Mobilephone


----------



## intinst

Again, word


----------



## intinst

Nice little place


----------



## intinst

Like the hammock, too


----------



## intinst

Runaway truck ramp, for you flatlanders


----------



## intinst

OK, as long as you don't sleepwalk


----------



## intinst

Dis mine. Why you no go away?


----------



## intinst

Twins


----------



## intinst

Darn, the pot of gold must be at the other end!


----------



## intinst

Daddy was a ramblin' man


----------



## intinst

Really gets into her magazine stories


----------



## intinst

Sorry, bud. The sign says cars only, You'll have to move this.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a cheater to me


----------



## intinst

Nice form. Hers and the hand stand


----------



## intinst

A few Koi in the water


----------



## intinst

Lights at night


----------



## intinst

Won't have to go far to plug in your shaver while you shower.


----------



## intinst

We have lift off


----------



## intinst

Lovely lady


----------



## intinst

Great place for Gretta Garbo when she wanted to be alone.


----------



## intinst

That took a while


----------



## intinst

One of the replacements for the Hummer, the Cougar Mrap


----------



## intinst

Anybody grill some links this past weekend?


----------



## *Sandy Harper*

Why are these called hot dogs? I always wonder.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

*Sandy Harper* said:


> Why are these called hot dogs? I always wonder.


Let me Google that for you


----------



## intinst

Soviet Udaloy class desroyer


----------



## intinst

LotR fan


----------



## intinst

What you mean, cupboard is bare?


----------



## intinst

Do you mind? A little privacy while I'm molting, huh?


----------



## intinst

Multi-tasking father


----------



## intinst

Oh yeah, right there


----------



## intinst

Make sure the lid is on tight before you go around a corner


----------



## intinst

I don't know why


----------



## intinst

Save for when your special friend comes for coffe


----------



## intinst

Who hasn't wanted a rocket powered PortaPotty?


----------



## intinst

Looks like my kind of place


----------



## intinst

June eclipse


----------



## intinst

Is the world ready for this?


----------



## intinst

Road's wide open


----------



## intinst

Can't use too much sunblock


----------



## intinst

OK, that looks funny


----------



## intinst

Hey, someone took a picture of my garage! (I wish!)


----------



## intinst

Self service


----------



## intinst

Black Beard the pirate banana


----------



## intinst

You've got a friend


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Tricorn


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, but is it feeding time yet?


----------



## intinst

Now we know where Scooby-Doo disappeared


----------



## intinst

Rainbow Lorikeet


----------



## intinst

Navy High Speed Vessel


----------



## intinst

Radio Telescopes with a nice backdrop


----------



## intinst

Rainy Window


----------



## intinst

Serengeti


----------



## intinst

If only she had a Kindle, she'd be set


----------



## intinst

Jedi Kit-Tai


----------



## intinst

Pretty little fish


----------



## intinst

Pretty BIG fish!


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder what an X-ray of a laptop would look like?


----------



## intinst

Carrie Fisher from the early days


----------



## intinst

But did you like the game?


----------



## intinst

Talent


----------



## intinst

Ah ah ah


----------



## intinst

Looks like


----------



## intinst

Seen it happen many times


----------



## intinst

Cheaply entertained


----------



## intinst

Pays to look away from the view finder occasionally


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

OK, if Mom comes looking for who tipped over the trash can, you two just keep quiet


----------



## intinst

Shhh, is going to be a surprise


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll pass on breakfast today, thanks anyway


----------



## intinst

Don't make me come up there and hurt you!


----------



## intinst

Well, it shouldn't blow away


----------



## intinst

Going Up


----------



## intinst

This could take a while


----------



## intinst

Always wanted to drive a tank?


----------



## intinst

We're off to see the wizard...


----------



## intinst

Look! It's Tony Stark!


----------



## intinst

Never know who (or what!) you'll see on public transportation


----------



## intinst

Well, he should have said it


----------



## intinst

Or so I'm told


----------



## intinst

At least that's all I know of the lyrics


----------



## intinst

Been there


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but i think I'll have coffee instead


----------



## intinst

Forgot "fertilize"


----------



## intinst

Could make bed time "interesting"


----------



## intinst

The Force! Use the Force!


----------



## intinst

And I'll bet you're good at it


----------



## intinst

My mistake


----------



## intinst

Well, did you?


----------



## intinst

There's a card for everything


----------



## intinst

Just buy a new one!


----------



## intinst

Gotta speak the language to communicate


----------



## intinst

Sign of our times


----------



## intinst

In case you were curious


----------



## intinst

We have lift-off!


----------



## intinst

Kitten Vs The Green Orbs From Hell!


----------



## intinst

Highres photo of the Phoenix dust storm 
Looks like the end of the world to me


----------



## Stephen_Melling

intinst said:


> Highres photo of the Phoenix dust storm
> Looks like the end of the world to me


Fire and Brimstone, eh?


----------



## intinst

Russian Cruiser Aurora


----------



## intinst

Stripes


----------



## intinst

Condor Closeup


----------



## intinst

You rinsed the dishes before putting them in the washer?
Workin' on it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

He better keep his arm around her, she's ready to run


----------



## intinst

I don't want to think about it.


----------



## intinst

Plus/Plus


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Going to make a clean sweep of things?


----------



## intinst

The iPhone phone


----------



## intinst

A lot of people settle for refrigerator magnets


----------



## intinst

Free ride is a free ride


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


>


Oh this is pure Gold.....yes,yes,yes.
I was wrong, you were right, I am sorry, I will never do it again......(a mantra).


----------



## intinst

Those great hecklers Statler and Waldorf


----------



## intinst

To make a guitar, start with blocks of metal, then cut away everything that doesn't look like a guitar


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


>


And this is posted by the same guy that posted such a lovely tribute to his wife in the bump thread? Hmm... I guess it's okay.


----------



## intinst

And the award for the biggest dumb


Spoiler



ass


 goes to:


----------



## intinst

She looks very... patriotic


----------



## intinst

It always helps understanding to add a few figs.


----------



## intinst

Is this progress?


----------



## intinst

What woman could resist?


----------



## intinst

For the Star Wars fan who has everything else


----------



## intinst

It must have lost something in translation


----------



## intinst

Doh!


----------



## intinst

Don't think I've ever seen the other kind...


----------



## intinst

The border between heaven and earth


----------



## intinst

Scary, ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Kinda muddy, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Works this way with all fires


----------



## intinst

Oh, to have the imagination of a child again


----------



## intinst

Neccesity, mother, invention, yada yada


----------



## intinst

Keep your eyes open, there's a reward!


----------



## intinst

Staring at your...Oh no Ma'am, I was just counting the stars and stripes.


----------



## intinst

Cats sleep where they want to


----------



## intinst

Strange house


----------



## intinst

I like it!


----------



## intinst

Yep, fixed it


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> What woman could resist?


I just laughed for 10 minutes!!! I think I have some of those patterns that my Aunt gave me; thinking she was doing me a favor. I remember her crocheting all these weird things for her daughters when they were in high school back in the 60's. Oh Intinst...I need a good laugh once n a while; you sure fit the bill. Thanks pal; my sides are aching.


----------



## intinst

No way, no how


----------



## telracs

is it surprising that i'm trying to figure out what theater that was taped at?


----------



## intinst

Nice hat


----------



## intinst

colorful


----------



## intinst

The said he was just swimming closer because he was curious. Yeah, curious about what you'd taste like


----------



## intinst

Yeah, could be a cavity. Come into the office nest week and we'll get a better look at it.


----------



## intinst

People are strange


----------



## intinst

So much for the idea that the only danger of a shark attack is in the ocean


----------



## intinst

Now that's a "green" roof


----------



## intinst

Sleep where I want to


----------



## intinst

Interesting roof


----------



## intinst

Hobbiton has some nice views


----------



## intinst

Building and park in one


----------



## intinst

Big front end loader


----------



## intinst

Helping hands?


----------



## intinst

Arctic submarine


----------



## intinst

We are not amused


----------



## intinst

Stretch when you can, I guess


----------



## intinst

Barbecue anyone


----------



## intinst

That's what Borders said


----------



## intinst

Blue jellyfish


----------



## intinst

British Spitfire


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one way to move things, not a good one but a way
.


----------



## intinst

Ok, he does get the right of way


----------



## intinst

video game overload


----------



## intinst

Cucumbers?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll just move along now


----------



## intinst

He 'da man'


----------



## intinst

Remember this when you want to complain about the heat


----------



## intinst

bad hair day?


----------



## intinst

Lot of people


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Nuttin much, just' chillin'


----------



## intinst

Yeah, me too.


----------



## intinst

Same here


----------



## intinst

It's modern


----------



## intinst

Tongkonan roofs


----------



## intinst

Unique


----------



## intinst

Stay away from him, He's a real hothead


----------



## intinst

Nice pedestrian bridge


----------



## intinst

The green is spilling out


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Knows how to cool off with this heat


----------



## intinst

A fairy tale for all you children out there, by Christopher Walken!


----------



## intinst

That didn't work like it was planned.


----------



## intinst

I'm surprised she said yes after this:


----------



## intinst

Math + Origami = Win!


----------



## intinst

Drive Ride into Sonic!


----------



## intinst

I'm sittin' on top of the world,


----------



## intinst

I'm sitting on top of the world - Dean Martin


----------



## intinst

Paris at sunset


----------



## intinst

Why does it take so long to anything on the net?


----------



## intinst

It was the cat


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Is the Tylenol extra stength?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Cheap


----------



## intinst

Puttin' on my top hat...


----------



## intinst

Looks like the "Fraidy Cat" is the one up the tree


----------



## intinst

Live in fear


----------



## intinst

I said it's MY ball!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

They must not have


----------



## intinst

The pounds will be full if they keep this up


----------



## intinst

Did you smile?


----------



## intinst

I know bands want a different and catchy name but...


----------



## intinst

How's that again?


----------



## intinst

Sure I can type


----------



## intinst

The time to do it is now


----------



## intinst

Dad, too


----------



## intinst

Lots of room on the bench


----------



## intinst

Class clown


----------



## leearco

the horror


----------



## intinst

May be of interest to the guitar players (and mathematicians) out there.


----------



## intinst

Now I understand


----------



## intinst

Dog + cats = enemies?


----------



## intinst

One way


----------



## intinst

Ha Ha. The Tabasco sauce on the cat food was really funny. TURN ON THE WATER!


----------



## intinst

Surfing just looks so interesting


----------



## intinst

Goblin Valley


----------



## intinst

great white breaching


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

Interesting job


----------



## intinst

Where Do I Download This!?! I really need fixes 3 & 4!


----------



## intinst

hummingbird closeup


----------



## intinst

Hungry today, aren't we?


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst

I guess not everyone is impressed by Apple


----------



## intinst

In a hurry


----------



## intinst

Krupp digger


----------



## intinst

Sigh, that's life


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Surfing just looks so interesting


I LOVE surfing.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> I guess not everyone is impressed by Apple


And apparently he caught on back in 1998,


----------



## intinst

May have lifted a few weights


----------



## intinst

You left handed?


----------



## intinst

Snoopy!


----------



## intinst

It's a job...


----------



## intinst

Come on, you know you've done it too.


----------



## intinst

Maybe I won't have ice cream today


----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

The official Awww of the Day?


----------



## intinst

Mig 31 Foxhound


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

mountain biking


----------



## intinst

Glad I wasn't closer


----------



## intinst

At least I'm good for something


----------



## intinst

Jello office prank


----------



## intinst

See why they want you asleep in the operating room?


----------



## intinst

Careful with the chompin'


----------



## intinst

nom nom


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

There is such a thing as a Penguinologist?


----------



## intinst

the new Navy


----------



## intinst

Everyone is gonna want one of these!


----------



## intinst

Prisam in a drop of water


----------



## intinst

Qick, somebody say the magic word for stop or we'll be up to our keisters in puppies!


----------



## intinst

colorful starfish


----------



## intinst

Hennesey Venom GT


----------



## intinst

Looks prepared


----------



## intinst

Al right! All right! I'll take out the trash!


----------



## intinst

Russian sub on drydock.


----------



## intinst

That'll save time and money


----------



## intinst

Looks quite painful


----------



## intinst

Sponge Bob seems to like


----------



## intinst

best buds


----------



## intinst

attracting a crowd


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Someone had fun


----------



## intinst

Rules aren't for everyone, it seems


----------



## intinst

Visual demonstration of the concept of "Trust."


----------



## intinst

Union Pacific Big Boy


----------



## intinst

Found his new sleeping spot


----------



## intinst

I guess all carnivores should live in fear of... Melon & Vegetable Man!


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one possible reason.


----------



## intinst

Or even what they are


----------



## intinst

Now we've had it


----------



## intinst

Not sure why you'd want it to, though.


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

That's a big one.


----------



## intinst

Trust us on this one


----------



## intinst

I likes it!


----------



## intinst

Pretty smile


----------



## intinst

Now one for the girls, unless they don't like Cool Hand Luke.


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Now one for the girls, unless they don't like Cool Hand Luke.


Sigh...Thanks, Intinst. I can imagine the color of his eyes when the picture is in black and white.


----------



## intinst

In case your memory needs a jog...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> In case your memory needs a jog...


sigh.... thanks, this makes a nice b-day present.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Rain !!


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Rain !!


I vaguely remember those sounds, it's been several months.


----------



## intinst

Lab puppies


----------



## intinst

Anemones at low tide


----------



## intinst

Sailfish and Sardines


----------



## intinst

Special ops jump


----------



## intinst

Needs salt


----------



## intinst

Baby it's cold outside


----------



## intinst

I'll have to remember that


----------



## intinst

even with the lifeline, I still couldn't do that


----------



## intinst

Where's the milk?


----------



## intinst

Sol closeup


----------



## intinst

Might be close to a comercial district


----------



## intinst

Concorde sunset landing


----------



## intinst

Cruise ship in fjord


----------



## intinst

Way past time to get out of the water!


----------



## intinst

But Mom, I was playing! I don't want to take a nap!


----------



## intinst

Sadly, Frisky's killer instinct had deteriorated over the years


----------



## intinst

Workin' here, clear a path!


----------



## intinst

Give me a tall ship, and a star to sail her by...with a big crew.


----------



## intinst

Need out


----------



## intinst

Sadly, tank jumping did not remain an Olympic sport for long


----------



## intinst

bit of a mud hole there


----------



## intinst

How many more do I need to... Burp ...eat?


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Y U no talk 2 me?


----------



## intinst

Anyone wonder why women live longer then men?


----------



## intinst

How many quarters did you say?


----------



## intinst

Dampish stairwell


----------



## intinst

Bit far up for me


----------



## intinst

A little help, please?


----------



## intinst

Perspective


----------



## intinst

Your lipstick looks fine from here


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

F-15 escorting Soviet TU-95 Bear


----------



## intinst

Think we'll make it back?


----------



## intinst

Hair flip


----------



## intinst

And I? I chose the one less traveled by.


----------



## intinst

Remember this when you think about how hot it is now


----------



## intinst

Well yes, she's freezing her


Spoiler



tush


 off, but she's doing it fashionably.


----------



## intinst

Not a math major


----------



## intinst

An American Original, huh?


----------



## intinst

At least on occasion.


----------



## intinst

Remeber this when you slip your shoes on in the morning


----------



## intinst

Works most every time


----------



## intinst

You'd be angry too, if people treated you like that


----------



## intinst

Been a long week


----------



## intinst

Come on in


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth


----------



## intinst

Some people can hardly wait for a Best Buy sale


----------



## intinst

What do you want?


----------



## intinst

BMW concept car


----------



## intinst

This is ground control, you are cleared for landing


----------



## intinst

Jellyfish, looks like a grape one. Anybody have some peanut butter?


----------



## intinst

Lights about to go out in Phoenix


----------



## intinst

In the curl


----------



## intinst

Owl Mail


----------



## intinst

Guess I see why no one stopped to help her


----------



## intinst

Star Wars lovin' guitarist's dream


----------



## intinst

mine sweeper attachment


----------



## intinst

Minutemen portrayal


----------



## intinst

natural sea bridge


----------



## intinst

Serious about no cheating


----------



## intinst

Nice place for a college


----------



## intinst

Paladin howitzer


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

solar spectrum


----------



## intinst

I beleive I shall partake of this delectable melon


----------



## intinst

Ain't real interested in going in there


----------



## leearco

intinst said:


> Nice place for a college


That is Anzac Hill, Alice Springs near where I live.


----------



## intinst

Seen it happen with my own eyes!


----------



## intinst

leearco said:


> That is Anzac Hill, Alice Springs near where I live.


Thanks, all I knew was the name of the college.
You've been making some very nice contributions to the thread, by the way. Thank you!


----------



## intinst

When life gives you lemons...


----------



## intinst

Tunnel boring machine, big one, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Wine Glass Bay


----------



## intinst

And I thought I did well by teaching mine to sit


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## leearco

intinst said:


> Thanks, all I knew was the name of the college.
> You've been making some very nice contributions to the thread, by the way. Thank you!


Hey thanks. 
There is a College and Youth Centre at the bottom of the hill but a look out up the top. You can drive most of the way up it and look out across the town.


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

NASA Nerds


----------



## intinst

Shhhh! Playin' dead till mousie gets closer


----------



## intinst

/\That cat is such a card!/\


----------



## intinst

What more could you want?


----------



## intinst

Something a little different


----------



## intinst

I'm pretending you're petting me


----------



## intinst

dust devil or djinn?


----------



## intinst

Some people are just


Spoiler



asses


----------



## intinst

Mansion for a Musician


----------



## intinst

Help!


----------



## intinst

What ever works, I guess


----------



## intinst

Big Owls


----------



## intinst

Ow! Next time I get to be on top.


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate autotype?


----------



## intinst

Oh no! Now they're moving into schools! They're everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Aragonese Castle


----------



## intinst

Coolin' off in the fountain


----------



## intinst

B-52s and B-1s


----------



## intinst

Won't be stealing that bike. (or riding it, either)


----------



## intinst

Go ahead punks, make my day!


----------



## intinst

Bjork is certainly a colorful personality.


----------



## intinst

So is this macaw!


----------



## intinst

And you thought it was easy to be a cat


----------



## intinst

We don't have a drive through.
You do now.


----------



## intinst

I'm sure there is a nice view from that balcony


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## kaotickitten

leearco said:


>


 LOve it


----------



## intinst

Little Johnny sat down at the park bench with six candy bars and started munching away.

“You shouldn’t do that.” said an old lady sitting next to him. “It’s very bad for your health”.

“My grandpa lived to be 109 years old.” replied Johnny.

“Did he eat six candy bars at a time?”

“No, ma’am. He minded his own business!”


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't have thought that would be a problem


----------



## intinst

I'll pass on the cupcakes, thanks anyway


----------



## intinst

Rowdy Yates and friend


----------



## intinst

Keeping it cool


----------



## intinst

Nice bus


----------



## intinst

Think I'd sit elsewhere


----------



## intinst

Cat TV


----------



## intinst

One lump or two?


----------



## intinst

You don't think it's PhotoShopped, do you?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a nice place to dive


----------



## intinst

Cowpoke has a lot to learn


----------



## intinst

I think they like "Hello Kitty"


----------



## intinst

Here I come to save the day...


----------



## intinst

Launch in 3...2...1...


----------



## intinst

ad infinitum


----------



## intinst

Bet that was hard to pull off


----------



## intinst

Peacock Poodle


----------



## intinst

I see what you are doing there


----------



## intinst

I won't eat much


----------



## intinst

B-2 over St. Lou. (actually over Illinois, but that didn't rhyme)


----------



## intinst

Nap time


----------



## intinst

Cute family


----------



## intinst

Every Single Morning!


----------



## intinst

Please give, we're waiting for your phone call.


----------



## intinst

Not this time


----------



## intinst

I have this feeling we forgot something...


----------



## intinst

Momma!


----------



## intinst

Sorry. I've got it reserved for another two hours.


----------



## intinst

We collect it all for sale later


----------



## intinst

Scary individual.

I'm worried about the guy with the gun as well.


----------



## intinst

What about dogs on bicycles?


----------



## intinst

Permanent fear of cats in 3...2...1...


----------



## intinst

Nice set up


----------



## intinst

Don't think adjusting the focus is going to help


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

If he isn't levitating that bottle, it's going to get messy in about a second


----------



## intinst

The other side of Mario


----------



## intinst

Best cardboard fort EVER!


----------



## intinst

Fixed


----------



## intinst

Put on your high heeled sneakers...


----------



## intinst

Hover dog to the rescue!


----------



## intinst

Nighty night


----------



## intinst

I just love fishing pictures...


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just have to make do


----------



## intinst

You hush now


----------



## intinst

No I'm not


----------



## intinst

If you won't get out of my way, 
I'll use you for traction and altitude!


----------



## intinst

But kitty, you look so cute on my Facebook page!


----------



## intinst

Some folks are just dumb or suicidal.


----------



## intinst

Mommy is so proud


----------



## intinst

Come on, you know you've wanted to before.


----------



## intinst

Dis my bes' friend


----------



## intinst

Octoberfest?


----------



## intinst

cards for everyone anymore


----------



## intinst

Lovely picture


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> We collect it all for sale later


 The fact that they had to post that sign is just beyond gross.


----------



## sjc

Ewww...ya think?  Beyond is an understatement!!


----------



## intinst

Too Hot Even For A Dog To Stay Outside


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately a portion of our population considers this music/entertainment:


----------



## intinst

I use Pepsident


----------



## intinst

Not sure that one is true


----------



## intinst

I swear it was the cat...OK, I did it


----------



## intinst

Blue eyes


----------



## intinst

Kawasaki haulin'


----------



## intinst

Keyboard sandles


----------



## intinst

Must be in management


----------



## intinst

Is that mayonnaise or horseraddish? Either would be a suroprise!


----------



## intinst

Maple syrup, yum!


----------



## intinst

Nice fish!


----------



## intinst

Mig 29 Fulcrum


----------



## intinst

High flying moth


----------



## intinst

Teeny turtle


----------



## intinst

Poor octopi


----------



## intinst

The good news is he's only drinking one glass a day...


----------



## intinst

I'm just not hungry today


----------



## intinst

Everybody wants to cool down


----------



## intinst

What do you want me to do, beg?


----------



## intinst

Rainbow Chameleon


----------



## intinst

Rainbow stockings


----------



## intinst

Rainbow face


----------



## intinst

Duet


----------



## intinst

More singing


----------



## intinst

Displaying fine shooting form


----------



## intinst

Spoctopus?


----------



## intinst

Storm on Jupiter, it's bigger than our planet.


----------



## intinst

Put some work into this


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

these cables know what you are doing and they are not impressed


----------



## intinst

And don't you forget it


----------



## intinst

Ever seen a tree frog up close?


----------



## intinst

Just doing some gardening


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of Twinkies


----------



## intinst

VW Transporter
I had the '71 version of this


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Not sure what kind of fish that is


----------



## intinst

Flood water was pretty rough to wash out this bridge


----------



## intinst

I don't know how this happened


----------



## intinst

I sing because I'm free


----------



## intinst

Brothers


----------



## intinst

I'll smile even bigger if you'll put your finger over here


----------



## intinst

Zzzzzooommmm!


----------



## intinst

Is something wrong with the way I redecorated?


----------



## intinst

Is that what the mess on the floor is?


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

They never make it to my place


----------



## intinst

Move away from the ferret


----------



## intinst

Atlantis approach


----------



## intinst

Yeah, no eating people within 100 feet.


----------



## intinst

I like fishing, but volleyball is OK as well


----------



## intinst

Someones getting rain


----------



## intinst

B-25 Mitchell, B-17 Flying Fortress, P-51 Mustang


----------



## intinst

I'm ready, let's roll!


----------



## intinst

My, what big teeth you have!


----------



## intinst

Nite Nite


----------



## intinst

Got any more?


----------



## intinst

I guess not


----------



## intinst

Flag reflection on a Vette


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Not sure about the dying part , but I don't want to hurt!


----------



## intinst

Hey, a bubble retriever!
]


----------



## intinst

The Donald


----------



## intinst

a duel you can't win


----------



## intinst

It might be better if you do not park in the reserved slots


----------



## intinst

I has a box


----------



## intinst

Ummm...


----------



## intinst

How sweet it is!


----------



## intinst

Sorry I asked


----------



## intinst

What's its MPG?


----------



## intinst

Its after us, you better run too.


----------



## intinst

Pool with 5 hot tubs


----------



## intinst

Hey Bob, did you put the drain plug back in?
No, I thought you were going to.


----------



## intinst

The food's OK, but this place is too crowded


----------



## intinst

You wouldn't think it was funny if you had to do your "business" outside.


----------



## intinst

We sure would need a lot of pigeons


----------



## intinst

It's all in your perspective


----------



## intinst

No need for waders


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> No need for waders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty landscape.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> What a pretty landscape.


Yes, but she needs to work on her technique. Having the line in the water like that will really limit casting distance.
Well, back to admiring the landscape.


----------



## intinst

Must be posted where I work


----------



## intinst

You drink too much beer. Iz gonna help


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Pringles car


----------



## intinst

Soup needs more salt


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Iz all buckled uo and ready to go now!


----------



## intinst

Seems like boots woud be a lot easier...


----------



## intinst

"B" actually looks better than some I've made


----------



## intinst

You'll need it


----------



## intinst

If it's this color does that make it a "green" car?


----------



## intinst

Hard core Marine (Like all of them)


----------



## intinst

I...don't think so.


----------



## intinst

Don't leave them too long, they'll burn


----------



## intinst

Bet that was hard to do


----------



## intinst

On a side note, there are still public telephones?


----------



## intinst

With toothpicks and time, one of these could be yours


----------



## intinst

Should be more


----------



## intinst

Another nice catch


----------



## intinst

But a trap for whom?


----------



## intinst

Just want a sip


----------



## intinst

A teacher, a principal and I would be having a talk over this


----------



## intinst

Kitty LaForge


----------



## intinst

Or so


----------



## intinst

556 ammo


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute, shouldn't they know you are there?


----------



## intinst

Measure twice paint once


----------



## intinst

Little patriot


----------



## intinst

Which way's up?


----------



## intinst

high roller


----------



## intinst

Good to know some WMDs are kept out


----------



## intinst

How about frittatas?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Be very afraid


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## Bahhaj

Wow, this is actually working! Over 700 pages of replies! Hahaha


----------



## intinst

I seem to confuse so easily these days


----------



## intinst

Doing something about the sedentary lifestyle


----------



## intinst

Yeah, right


----------



## intinst

Some day...some day
It's good to have goals


----------



## intinst

I guess it would work against really short bike thieves


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Is that why they have always been so chewy?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I like secret of happy marriage. The wine sipping wife.


----------



## intinst

Page folding skillz, but hope it wasn't a good book


----------



## intinst

They don't seem to worry about that


----------



## intinst

So,do you feel lucky?


----------



## intinst

Rather arbitrary


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, push it, you know you want to.


----------



## intinst

Rooster Wrangler


----------



## intinst

Nice pair...of fish


----------



## Bahhaj




----------



## intinst

She said she'd meet me here. I thought she'd at least leave a message. sniff sniff sniff Nothing.


----------



## intinst

Some people really get into cosplay


----------



## intinst

Someone's upset


----------



## intinst

Shuttle over Switzerland
Won't be anymore of these


----------



## intinst

Skateboard chick


----------



## intinst

Don't act surprised


----------



## intinst

Somehow, that isn't all that reassuring


----------



## intinst

Gathering storm


----------



## intinst

Street art


----------



## intinst

sugar magnified 125 times


----------



## intinst

Great picture, but when I see one like this, I always think of _E.T._


----------



## intinst

Cue the Safaris! (Lets see how many older members are out there)


----------



## intinst

Sad but true


----------



## intinst

Workin' at the cow wash...


----------



## intinst

Hanging in there


----------



## intinst

Let me know how the Jedi mind tricks work for you


----------



## intinst

I like fishing but golf is a good sport as well


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Cue the Safaris! (Lets see how many older members are out there)


Actually, I only have the Gary Hooey version...


----------



## intinst

If art were like books


----------



## intinst

Don't make me come over there...


----------



## intinst

Passel of pickles


----------



## intinst

Wheel icicles


----------



## intinst

Unisphere Fountain


----------



## intinst

At least there are no zombies


----------



## intinst

Velcro closeup


----------



## intinst

Musta been some other dogs


----------



## intinst

Working the weights


----------



## intinst

Softball is another sport I like


----------



## intinst

You really do...


----------



## intinst

Snake picture ahead (for those with an aversion to the reptiles)


----------



## intinst

How do they do that?


----------



## intinst

Always good advice


----------



## intinst

You've got a couple of years


----------



## intinst

But I still like fishing


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Snake picture ahead (for those with an aversion to the reptiles)


i gotta stop scrolling up from the bottom of the page...


----------



## intinst

40mm shell cutaway


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

Kiss me babe, you know you want to...


----------



## intinst

At least there'll be cake...


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, try to take me to be F...I...X...E...D.


----------



## intinst

Nothing says "Party" like Curious George cupcakes


----------



## intinst

Get the shot no matter what


----------



## intinst

Yellow car day


----------



## intinst

Hey, close the door, we're trying to sleep in here!


----------



## intinst

I ordered the large with fries and a shake.


----------



## intinst

You're late! You were supposed to be here three pictures ago!


----------



## intinst

Must be really tough ground


----------



## intinst

Don't look back and DRIVE FASTER!


----------



## intinst

In the words of Gomer Pyle, Sur-Prise, Sur-Prise, Sur-Prise!


----------



## intinst

Different view


----------



## intinst

So's this


----------



## intinst

Needs to even that out a little more


----------



## intinst

Architect must be a big Tetris fan


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst I don't kno where you et your pucs from, but they are diffently a great way to pass some time.


----------



## intinst

Glad you enjoy them!


----------



## intinst

Hope he's hungry


----------



## intinst

Great B&W shot


----------



## intinst

Can't...Breathe
Sorry, when master says sit I sit!


----------



## intinst

Hot time tonight


----------



## intinst

Every day it's the same thing!


----------



## intinst

It's just there to give you something to do.


----------



## intinst

F-18 Hornet


----------



## intinst

Welcome back


----------



## intinst

What do you expect for nuthin'?


----------



## intinst

Fried chicken cookies, I don't know


----------



## intinst

I'm a fan, too


----------



## intinst

Show off


----------



## intinst

I'd hate to carry all that stuff on the trail, too.


----------



## intinst

Be a kid again


----------



## intinst

Keeping cozy


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## Bahhaj

I just want to go on record as saying I love this thread. I always go on here for a good laugh


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Posted by me without further comment:


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Posted by me without further comment:


Where's your hood?


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Where's your hood?


They left off my floppy hat, too. Crummy likeness.


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> They left off my floppy hat, too. Crummy likeness.


Just can't get good help evil minions these days, can you?


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

The devil made me do it


----------



## Bahhaj

Caught you looking.


----------



## intinst

Banana dog


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

Polar Bear Humor


----------



## intinst

I just want a lick...or ten


----------



## intinst

Workin' on my tanz


----------



## intinst

Is that good or bad?


----------



## intinst

Lookin' good, Jaba


----------



## Bahhaj




----------



## intinst

LL said no more fishing pictures so I went with this one of a gardener


----------



## geoffthomas

Do I need to ask, what corn?


----------



## intinst

Crazy, crazy peoples...at least to me.


----------



## intinst

nice hat


----------



## intinst

Another judge sentencing?


----------



## intinst

bzzzzz


----------



## intinst

Almost true


----------



## intinst

Is OK buddy, I understands


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make my day


----------



## intinst

Seems like the best action to take


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Great free kick


----------



## intinst

Scaredy cat


----------



## intinst

Picked the wrong parking place


----------



## intinst

Taking a mudbath to the extreme


----------



## intinst

Pepperonni!


----------



## intinst

Please, just one more hit of catnip, then I'll quit, Promise!


----------



## intinst

Pod of Narwhales


----------



## intinst

Moonlight swim


----------



## intinst

For some reason, this is known as a red eyed tree frog


----------



## intinst

Sleeping at work, some seem to get away with it


----------



## intinst

Always somebody who has to show off


----------



## intinst

Rolls Royce Phantom Drophead


----------



## intinst

Walk this way...talk this way


----------



## intinst

Another interesting sport


----------



## intinst

Never know when you might need one


----------



## intinst

This all mine!


----------



## intinst

Who says I can't fly?


----------



## intinst

Twoface cat


----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Is it cold? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## intinst

Lot going on in this picture


----------



## intinst

Don't you love auto correct?


----------



## intinst

New skiing form?


----------



## intinst

I believe them!


----------



## intinst

Whatcha think about that?


----------



## intinst

Do you think alchol was involved with this?


----------



## intinst

Cats, just don't wake them up.


----------



## intinst

Ciabatta Cheese Burger


----------



## intinst

Fine dining dessert, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Just keeps adding to his collection


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, coming through, coming through, excuse me...


----------



## intinst

Nice Fro


----------



## intinst

The TMNTs have never looked better


----------



## intinst

zoom


----------



## intinst

Sweet!


----------



## intinst

Nah na nah na nah nah


----------



## intinst

Whatcha eatin'?


----------



## intinst

Whatcha thinkin' about?
Oh, just kitten stuff.


----------



## intinst

May not know art, but I know what I like


----------



## intinst

Greatest wrestling match ever?


----------



## intinst

Nice Jawa costume


----------



## intinst

His own world


----------



## intinst

Cat photobomb


----------



## intinst

Sad clown?


----------



## intinst

My mechanic hasn't been on the job long, but seems to know what's what.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Whatcha thinkin' about?
> Oh, just kitten stuff.


I'm not particularly a cat person; dogs are more my thing...BUT I have to say this is one CUTE kitten.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## Bahhaj

Couldn't resist this one


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Nite nite


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Nite nite


way tooo cute and sweet


----------



## Cindy416

OK. This is NOT a photo, and is a cross-post, but I thought it was funny.

I was watching The Tonight Show with Jay Leno last night because one of my favorite comics, Dennis Miller, was a guest. Dennis was doing his comedy shtick and said, "They turn the technology over so quickly nowadays. I remember thinking that the other day as I found myself lining my parrot's cage with Kindles." What a hoot! (I must admit that I'd probably find him funny even if he were reading the phone book.)


----------



## balaspa

Today is my family reunion.  I am actually not looking forward to it much, but I hope to get there, eat and then maybe my girlfriend and I can go see a movie.


----------



## intinst

Bee beard and bee girl


----------



## intinst

Sunrise


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

Thanks for helping with that itch I coundn't scratch


----------



## intinst

Don't judge me


----------



## intinst

Genius


----------



## intinst

Hey! I don't watch while you take a shower!


----------



## intinst

Under the double rainbow


----------



## intinst

Ah, Captain, you said to wake you if anything happened and ah...


----------



## intinst

Roger's wife is looking well


----------



## intinst

Needing a little fuel


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

And the award for best impersonation of playing guitar on a 
paddle while flying over a white water raft goes to...


----------



## intinst

Don't look now


----------



## intinst

Could you hand me oneof those?


----------



## intinst

Isn't that sweet?


----------



## intinst

Fer sure


----------



## intinst

Diver's faces


----------



## intinst

Do you need this or can i have it?


----------



## intinst

Love those old MoPars


----------



## intinst

Take my picture! Take mine!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> And the award for best impersonation of playing guitar on a
> paddle while flying over a white water raft goes to...



Air Guitar ??


----------



## intinst

Optimistic truck driver


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Air Guitar ??


Some big air!


----------



## intinst

Nope, not for me.


----------



## intinst

I never get a new one...


----------



## intinst

Not so scary now, are ya?


----------



## intinst

Mop to aisle five, and maybe a front end loader


----------



## intinst

Oh humans, you can come up here now.


----------



## intinst

Fort Feline


----------



## intinst

Nice hood ornament


----------



## intinst

I spy with my little eye...


----------



## intinst

I lubs this snowman!


----------



## intinst

The SUN was there (thumbnail)


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## kaotickitten

See I tod you I could hide.


----------



## kaotickitten

I see it,, Do You see it?


----------



## intinst

Priorities, man. Priorities.


----------



## intinst

The Briefcase Bike.


----------



## intinst

I am


----------



## intinst

One-on-one tug of war
Can you stand the PAIN!


----------



## intinst

Cute tat


----------



## intinst

Good for you!


----------



## intinst

My new place


----------



## intinst

Yes it does look kinda dirty...


----------



## intinst

Hey I found this cool new bike path that hardly anyone ever rides...


----------



## intinst

Help me


----------



## intinst

Serious tank


----------



## intinst

Good evening sir or Madam as the case may be. I am selling magazine subscriptions 
to Cat Fanciers Magazine. How many years may I put you down for, 6, 10, lifetime.?


----------



## intinst

Too late, better run!


----------



## intinst

You'll have my cooperation with that edict


----------



## intinst

So, already flushed the fish?


----------



## intinst

Cuddle buddies


----------



## intinst

Gazelle horns, with Gazelle


----------



## intinst

Wait here, I be right back with the food


----------



## intinst

I don't understand the point you're trying to make.


----------



## intinst

How a propos.


----------



## intinst

A real hair bow


----------



## intinst

heavy water lift


----------



## intinst

I hope what ever it is, it is not as well hidden as this sign.


----------



## intinst

I believe they have partaken a little too much of what they're trying to hide.


----------



## intinst

They need me.


----------



## intinst

If that's your sort of thing


----------



## intinst

Taste the rainbow


----------



## intinst

This wave was slowed down to 1,000 frames per second. Glorious.


----------



## intinst

What ever he has, he has it in spades (unless those are his granddaughters)


----------



## intinst

Times fun when you're having flies (or something like that)


----------



## intinst

Anteaters Party!


----------



## intinst

Flock of Black Birds (SR-71s)


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you get lucky and the picture is just magic


----------



## intinst

There are strange people everywhere


----------



## intinst

Miranda Kerr in green


----------



## intinst

You'll most likely be able to tell the employees that way


----------



## intinst

Slow day for the police and the paper


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love Star Wars?


----------



## intinst

FYI


----------



## intinst

Bet it's hard to get those wild animals to pay that fine


----------



## intinst

This can't end well


----------



## intinst

Interesting office (nice computer setup, though)


----------



## intinst

One Small Step


----------



## intinst

Looks like fun


----------



## intinst

/\ Maybe they are here /\


----------



## intinst

And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by


----------



## intinst

Ducks can read? (or do they just use the International sign symbol?)


----------



## intinst

Now what could go wrong with this?


----------



## intinst

In the interest of saving Geoff time, "What water or pool?"


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah!


----------



## intinst

Yes, this


----------



## intinst

I have no idea


----------



## intinst

Seaplane coming in low


----------



## intinst

Help where you can


----------



## intinst

Can't get to the beach? Take it to work.


----------



## intinst

I *need* an ice cream cone now.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Slo-motion of an eagle owl in flight


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Stay on the path


----------



## intinst

Now that's a baby sitter


----------



## intinst

What, me worry? (nod to Alfred E. Neuman)


----------



## intinst

Hey, Over here! Want to buy some car insurance?


----------



## intinst

can watch you coming and going


----------



## intinst

Hi there. Whatcha doin' up here?


----------



## intinst

Stone arch in Utah


----------



## intinst

Look there, WalMart raised its Low Prices.


----------



## intinst

Very athletic


----------



## intinst

Makes for some interesting kicks, I'm sure


----------



## intinst

That's good too


----------



## intinst

Havin' a little trouble with her bike


----------



## intinst

Why I work second shift, hardly ever an alarm


----------



## intinst

Wheels up takeoff


----------



## intinst

All you wusses on there with your boats and trick skis
Try it the man's way!


----------



## intinst

ALRIGHT!


----------



## intinst

Dodge Super Bee


----------



## intinst

Bluegrass with a difference, Nickel creek, with *When In Rome*


----------



## intinst

12 Year old girl guitarist playing Van Halon's _*Eruption*_


----------



## intinst

B-25 Mitchell Bomber factory


----------



## intinst

Pretty pink shoes


----------



## intinst

BOO!


----------



## intinst

Hope they find him


----------



## intinst

Creek rock face


----------



## intinst

Nice ride


----------



## intinst

Think I'm going to wait for the next elevator


----------



## intinst

Did you just make fun of my nose? Did you?


----------



## intinst

Out of carrots? How did this happen?


----------



## intinst

You came all this way just to take my Picture? Cool!


----------



## intinst

Mixed signals there


----------



## intinst

Time on their hands


----------



## intinst

Colorful


----------



## intinst

Stop Tom, we don't want any trouble, 
even if they did call you a pussy cat.


----------



## intinst

Classics


----------



## intinst

Bombs Away!


----------



## intinst

Nope, ain't gonna do it


----------



## intinst

That's one mean motorscooter


----------



## intinst

Nothing stops him, it can only slow him down


----------



## intinst

dog vs cat


----------



## intinst

Ah, the good old days


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Pretty pink shoes


I do see the pink shoes.......they are at the end of those legs.


----------



## intinst

Eyes


----------



## intinst

nice course


----------



## intinst

I really like to get my hands dry after I wash them


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Looks like a scene from Starship Troopers


----------



## intinst

Been at it a while


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Nice place for a college


took me a while to find my version of the above shot....









other views from Anzac Hill, Alice Springs


----------



## intinst

Space shuttle Atlantis performs a Roll Pitch Maneuver, or back flip (sped up here), as it arrives at the International Space Station so the station's crew can video the orbiter's underside. The view will help the STS-132 mission team in Houston assess the status of Atlantis' protective tiles and whether the orbiter is ready to make a safe return to Earth.


----------



## intinst

A scooter for you and 20 of your friends...If you have that many you'd want to ride with.


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, would you mind rolling down your window? Thank you.


----------



## intinst

Over & under


----------



## intinst

She's good at it


----------



## intinst

Don't think I'd want one of these crawling up my arm


----------



## intinst

Two fisted watermelon eater


----------



## intinst

Wonder how long it took to get this shot?


----------



## intinst

It's not you it's me


----------



## intinst

Shame


----------



## intinst

Cooked just the way I like it.


----------



## intinst

Golden Gate in the distance


----------



## intinst

I believe that is a trap


----------



## intinst

Any sport with cheerleaders is OK with me


----------



## intinst

Man's flow chart on how to fix anything


----------



## intinst

Runnin' the Baja


----------



## intinst

So cut it out!


----------



## intinst

S'why I have a Kindle


----------



## intinst

Employment test


----------



## intinst

Hi R2 and 3PO


----------



## intinst

Sad fact of life


----------



## intinst

Different take


----------



## intinst

Glitter


----------



## intinst

Anyone else?


----------



## intinst

kitty and sloth


----------



## intinst

Wonder what year this is from?


----------



## intinst

And...?


----------



## intinst

natural beach atrium


----------



## intinst

Missy Peregrym closeup


----------



## intinst

New Ghost Busters truck
Someone new to call?


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't either


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Nullarbor Cliffs in Australia


----------



## intinst

People Problems


----------



## intinst

If you can't answer that question, it would prove you were human, to me


----------



## intinst

Modern Movie Makeup aka CGI


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Jogging is good for you


----------



## intinst

Nice store sign


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Really in shape, and such a fine shape it is!


----------



## intinst

If only


----------



## intinst

I'm surounded!


----------



## intinst

Strong with good balance


----------



## intinst

He's in trouble already.


----------



## intinst

Not really all that much money, either


----------



## intinst

Ever have a tree house a cool as these?


----------



## intinst

Let's gpo for a cruise!


----------



## intinst

Big statue


----------



## intinst

Nice fruit bowl


----------



## intinst

don't try to get away with anything


----------



## intinst

Oh, come on. Who still has a 31/4 inch disk drive?


----------



## intinst

Feel better now?


----------



## intinst

Hey, built into my laptop!


----------



## intinst

Life in six pics


----------



## intinst

Interesting ER ad


----------



## intinst

Don't have a ticket?
Got a bicycle?


----------



## intinst

in tomorrow (old Fleetwood Mac song)


----------



## intinst

Cold cold cold


----------



## intinst

Stayin' alive, stayin' alive


----------



## intinst

Let me know how that works for you


----------



## intinst

Anybody know a really fast seamstress?


----------



## intinst

See? I did hang the moon for you!


----------



## intinst

Nice promo


----------



## intinst

Guess they knew where to steal some wheels...


----------



## intinst

Guess the dogs know sign language


----------



## intinst

Pole Vaulting sure gets you in shape


----------



## intinst

Relic from the past
Aleth Saint Malo turret


----------



## intinst

Man with the Golden Desert Eagle?


----------



## intinst

Who knew what the Storm Troopers looked like under their armor?


----------



## rayhensley

René Magritte.


----------



## intinst

Little Johnny runs down the stairs in tears.

His mother asked, “What’s the matter now?”

“Dad was hanging pictures, and just hit his thumb with hammer,” 
said little Johnny through his tears. “That’s not so serious,” 
soothed his mother. “I know you are upset, but a big boy like you
shouldn’t cry at something like that. Why didn’t you just laugh?

“I did!” sobbed Johnny.


----------



## intinst

Maybe you need a new truck!
New Truck built by a company we didn't bail out.








I bought a new Ford F250 Tri-Flex Fuel Truck
Go figure, it runs on either hydrogen, gasoline, or E85.
I returned to the dealer yesterday
Because I couldn't get the radio to work.
The service technician explained that the radio was voice activated.

'Nelson,' the technician said to the radio.
The radio replied, 'Ricky or Willie?'

'Willie!' he continued and 'On The Road Again'
Came from the speakers.

Then he said, 'Ray Charles!', and in an instant
'Georgia On My Mind' replaced Willie Nelson.

I drove away happy, and for the next few days,
Every time I'd say, 'Beethoven,'
I'd get beautiful classical music, and if I said,
'Beatles,' I'd get one of their awesome songs.

Yesterday, some guy ran a red light
And nearly creamed my new truck,
But I swerved in time to avoid him.

I yelled, '


Spoiler



Ass Hole


!'
Immediately the radio connected me
with my Congressman.



Spoiler



Damn


 I love this truck....


----------



## intinst

An idea that should be expanded upon


----------



## intinst

Come into my parlor...


----------



## intinst

Baby bunny


----------



## intinst

Black kitten socks and the inspiration


----------



## intinst

Paladin Howitzer


----------



## intinst

Drinking buddies


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday flipflops


----------



## intinst

Knows how to beat the heat


----------



## intinst

Can't copy and paste every time


----------



## intinst

Stockers with time on their hands


----------



## intinst

Let me out of this towel and say that, I dares ya!


----------



## intinst

What a present! Of course, consumption of the one part may make doing anything with the other part impossible.


----------



## intinst

It's quicker...yeah, right.


----------



## intinst

Sleeping baby giraffe


----------



## John Dorian

Now those are some spiffy shoes!


----------



## intinst

Don't think they could use this one now


----------



## intinst

Would you mind fixing my ear? Thanks.


----------



## intinst

Let's keep going, shall we?


----------



## intinst

Long walk


----------



## intinst

What air show is that brochure from?


----------



## intinst

morning dove closeup
Looks rather smug about the picture, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

If she says she has her sights on you, it's not a good thing


----------



## intinst

Super heroes aren't like they used to be


----------



## intinst

Doubt she has any problem getting the trainer's attention


----------



## leearco




----------



## sjc

The peppers above look like me when I wake up in the morning!!


----------



## intinst

Arrr, that were a borin' story


----------



## intinst

Building an island


----------



## intinst

BUT MOMMY!


----------



## intinst

Crazy strength and balance


----------



## intinst

Lasers fully armed...now where is that cat?


----------



## intinst

Melt in your mouth, not in your hand


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, hit your brakes


----------



## intinst

See, your momma told you if you weren't careful it would stay that way


----------



## intinst

Remember this when it gets to one hundred again


----------



## intinst

You never see ninja cats till they are ready to strike


----------



## intinst

Everyione needs at least one of these


----------



## intinst

Don't act like you are surpised


----------



## intinst

Next knee replacement, I'm getting one of these!


----------



## intinst

Don't do it!


----------



## intinst

I work night shift, I don't do mornings


----------



## intinst

I know they did whiskey, but you'd of thought they'd of at least tried...


----------



## intinst

Their parents must be so proud


----------



## intinst

*Purple* is trademarked*?*


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning!


----------



## intinst

A little passive/aggressive there aren't we?


----------



## intinst

About damn time


----------



## intinst

You've heard of the bridge to nowhere?
This is the bridge over nothing.


----------



## intinst

Cut and Paste


----------



## intinst

It's almost that time, be sure you are ready


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others
One of these things just doesn't belong
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
by the time I've finished my song?


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

Another ad campaign not thought all the way through


----------



## intinst

Morena Baccarin and Summer Glau


----------



## intinst

More island building


----------



## intinst

Super Girl is looking good


----------



## intinst

Nope, not even for money


----------



## intinst

Spider's shoud never be viewed closeup, just saying


----------



## intinst

Nice smile


----------



## intinst

Stick your head out of a car window, HAH!


----------



## intinst

That'll work to attract the male segment of the population to attend


----------



## intinst

Never expose a Mogwai to bright lights (especially sunlight, which will kill it); never get it wet; and never, ever feed it after midnight.


----------



## intinst

A, control tower, did you say turn right or turn left off of taxiway Delta?


----------



## intinst

I emptied all the coins out of the fountain! Believe me, in the long run that's better


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> About d*mn time


LOVE IT!


----------



## intinst

Using three iPods like magical props, Marco Tempest spins a clever, 
surprisingly heartfelt meditation on truth and lies, art and emotion.


----------



## intinst

The way they think:


----------



## crebel

^^ What?  Do you find those statements to be incongruous?


----------



## intinst

I'm sure some here would find them so...


----------



## intinst

Docking a big one


----------



## intinst

Texting isn't the first distraction to driving that's come along


----------



## intinst

Thought it was Ben Franklin...


----------



## intinst

Repeat as necessary


----------



## intinst

At least mine is "Manly."


----------



## intinst

I hate alarms as well


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love auto correct?


----------



## intinst

Put 'er there, bro


----------



## intinst

Careful what you ask for


----------



## intinst

Tortoiseshell kitty?


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Expensive delivery


----------



## intinst

Hate those times


----------



## intinst

At least they have a plan


----------



## intinst

So don't even try!


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Honesty in a name


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

And you can tip him in Milk Bones!


----------



## intinst

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Hey! Retro kitchen!


----------



## intinst

And I thought the woodpeckers we have on our suet feeders were kinda cool


----------



## intinst

So, Pal, where we headin'?


----------



## intinst

Flare deployment


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Look Leslie! A handy dandy poodle carrier!


----------



## intinst

Doubledecker pet nap


----------



## intinst

Nice try1 Please play again!


----------



## intinst

Leagues were never like this when I bowled. Might be time to get the ball and shoes back out


----------



## intinst

Better pack a lunch


----------



## intinst

Grilling some steaks sounds good


----------



## intinst

Momma!


----------



## intinst

Been there a while, be there a while longer


----------



## intinst

Some just look better in costume than others


----------



## intinst

Kitty sunscreen


----------



## intinst

MH=47 Chinook in need of some repairs


----------



## intinst

Sesame street sure has changed since my kids watched it every day.


----------



## intinst

Then duck


----------



## intinst

Not really understanding the concept, or a smart alec about it


----------



## intinst

Bad news bears


----------



## intinst

Either the height of Haute Couture, she was running in the forest and twigs kept getting caught in her hair


----------



## intinst

Try it, it's good for you!


----------



## intinst

Dog taking a man for a roll


----------



## intinst

I've seen better parking jobs


----------



## intinst

The boots make the outfit


----------



## intinst

Well, good luck and God bless


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's for motorcycles?


----------



## intinst

One-up-manship, message style


----------



## intinst

That's enoughabout you, let's talk about me!


----------



## intinst

Momma, wait up!


----------



## intinst

Who said Disco is dead? (don't mind the cow, come on in)


----------



## intinst

Frisbee is my thing, I might not throw it, but I can catch almost anything you throw.


----------



## intinst

When the slug gang shows up things are going 
to get real slimy, you know what I mean?


----------



## intinst

Mantis shrimp


----------



## intinst

Who's that behind those Foster Grants?


----------



## intinst

Reefs of Bora Bora


----------



## intinst

Beached wreck


----------



## intinst

Red Panda rescue


----------



## intinst

Shhh! I hear something!


----------



## intinst

Great teamwork, bro!


----------



## intinst

Before you go on, be sure you've got all your ducks in a row.
(Source of the saying)


----------



## intinst

One lonely sailboat


----------



## intinst

Bucket of kitties


----------



## intinst

Red Panda


----------



## intinst

What? You said "Don't Eat!" Didn't even taste.


----------



## intinst

Navy Security


----------



## intinst

B-2 refueling


----------



## intinst

Some people just have to be the first get the best deals Black Friday.


----------



## intinst

Staying cool as a cucumber?


----------



## intinst

"Cool' Iceberg


----------



## intinst

Yoga certainly seems to work for some people


----------



## intinst

Authors say they love reviews...


----------



## intinst

Yes, I'm laying on my back, so?


----------



## intinst

Must have worked then


----------



## intinst

Kinda wonder what store needs this type of policy? Looks like a book store?


----------



## intinst

Kinda cheesy if you ask me


----------



## intinst

No, wouldn't want to chance that


----------



## intinst

This can't end well


----------



## intinst

Sorta distractin', ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Things have changed a little for teachers in 140years


----------



## intinst

Keep it on a tight leash


----------



## intinst

Didn't see that one coming


----------



## intinst

I feel that way about some spiders


----------



## intinst

OD'd


----------



## intinst

Times have changed


----------



## intinst

One (or two) liners


----------



## intinst

Believe I'll stay out, thank you.


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't work for me, no rhythm and I need an eraser.


----------



## intinst

Great, now that I have a Kindle what do I do with this?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A-6 Prowler on USS Tennis


----------



## intinst

No fighting, now


----------



## intinst

Ever been there?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a lovely day for fly casting


----------



## intinst

B-52/cruise missile launch


----------



## intinst

OK, was that righty tighty, lefty loosy or...


----------



## intinst

Canal diving


----------



## intinst

Dang it, now I'm hungry!


----------



## intinst

I'll just hold him till you finally catch up


----------



## intinst

Big bath tub


----------



## intinst

Anybody want a doughnut?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a photo bomb


----------



## intinst

camouflage


----------



## intinst

Gettin' dizzy


----------



## intinst

Where's the life gaurd? Those two look awfully young.


----------



## intinst

Fire in the sky


----------



## intinst

Still chasing


----------



## intinst

Good thing he has a harness


----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't have a blowout


----------



## intinst

Bring me the head of Ronald McDonald?


----------



## intinst

Fly me to the moon...


----------



## intinst

Got the replacement seat for section f117. It's different, but it'll work.


----------



## intinst

No, don't want!


----------



## intinst

Pocket kitty


----------



## intinst

Hobbit Highrise?


----------



## intinst

Guess he doesn't care if his *ss donkey gets wet...


----------



## intinst

Bet that took a while


----------



## intinst

Strongman showing off


----------



## intinst

Rough neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Swimming with the dolphins


----------



## intinst

Still can't get a dad blamed signal!


----------



## intinst

Summer time, summer time, sum, sum, summer time


----------



## intinst

Must have been a very slow week at work


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

I don't know


----------



## intinst

That'll move them out of the middle lane


----------



## intinst

A little too close for me


----------



## intinst

Let's see, which one of you didn't call me "an old coot."


----------



## intinst

Nice use of cardboard


----------



## intinst

Dirty car artist


----------



## intinst

Oh hi...did you know you were almost out of birdseed?


----------



## intinst

Up in the clouds


----------



## intinst

Mighty hunter returning home after a successful day.


----------



## intinst

I forget, where were we just working?


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love these self service food bins?


----------



## intinst

OK, tiny humans, is your turn. Sit!


----------



## intinst

A door for all sizes


----------



## intinst

Making food fun!


----------



## intinst

Nice carpet


----------



## intinst

Eeek!


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Don't think so this time


----------



## intinst

OK, now that you've said yes to the marriage, where's my ring?


----------



## intinst

Suppose there's a Yugo in that one?


----------



## intinst

OK, cue spooky music...


----------



## intinst

Clean shoes are very important to your overall appearance.


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Ferrari World in Dubai


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Quite a truck


----------



## intinst

I haven't had a fried bologna sandwich in a while, might be time again


----------



## intinst

I think they're better on the ice cream


----------



## intinst

Come back here, I wasn't finished with you!


----------



## intinst

Getting ready for the zombie invasion


----------



## intinst

It's not what you think...


----------



## intinst

Keyboard car


----------



## intinst

German Panther


----------



## intinst

captivated audience


----------



## intinst

I hates mornings


----------



## intinst

I know the feeling


----------



## intinst

Whoop! whoop! whoop!


----------



## intinst

Please, not that!


----------



## intinst

Looks like a nice place


----------



## intinst

Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## intinst

mac and cheese pizza


----------



## intinst

Very realistic


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love the beach


----------



## intinst

I think the judges will give him a good score on this one, it looks near perfect


----------



## intinst

Please follow the rules


----------



## sjc

I only have eyes for you!!


----------



## intinst

Cats are natural predators...


----------



## intinst

Off to college


----------



## intinst

Taste the rainbow


----------



## intinst

Scarlet Macaw, up close


----------



## intinst

Sitting on the dock of the bay,
Watchin' the tide roll away,
Just a sittin' on the dock of the bay,
Wasting time.


----------



## intinst

Tank 1, car -500


----------



## intinst

Feels that way sometimes


----------



## intinst

Does look dark under there


----------



## intinst

Bark the secret code


----------



## intinst

I'm all over it


----------



## intinst

Vintage Mercedes AMG


----------



## intinst

cutsie license plate


----------



## intinst

Off shore wind farm


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green


----------



## intinst

Just your everyday leopard seal...OMG! Look at those teeth!


----------



## intinst

Someone had time to kill


----------



## intinst

Not quite how I had imagined Smurfette


----------



## intinst

MH-53 Pave Low flying over beach


----------



## intinst

Nice place to take a walk


----------



## intinst

Catchin' some rays


----------



## intinst

V-22 Osprey static discharge


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

See? Still is a lap dog.


----------



## intinst

Snow on Cuba Mall in Wellington


----------



## intinst

Puppy vs static


----------



## intinst

My dog plays better Volleyball than you!
No, really, it does.


----------



## intinst

Use of a small area


----------



## intinst

I think the wizard has hit his "Magic Elixer" a few times too many.


----------



## intinst

Not trying to get along


----------



## intinst

Want some chewing gum?








Just to see how many remember the old 
"Yipes Stripes Fruit Striped Gum" commercials.


----------



## intinst

Not having any of this


----------



## intinst

How 'bout it?


----------



## intinst

Beat the heat


----------



## intinst

Fast Roping


----------



## intinst

Nice old Alfa Romeo


----------



## intinst

Motocrossing


----------



## intinst

Howjado!


----------



## intinst

Awe inspiring


----------



## intinst

Won't you be my honey bee?


----------



## intinst

Two on the launch pad


----------



## intinst

I know what I want to drive during the zombie attacks


----------



## intinst

Cliffs at Pollara, Italy


----------



## intinst

It will soon be here


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Wonder why?


----------



## intinst

My, what big ears you have.
Sand Cat kitten


----------



## intinst

Makes you feel like you are on a speeder bike in _Return of the Jedi_, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Ah oh


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there


----------



## intinst

Looks high on life, doesn't he?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> It will soon be here


Ahhhh ! I am waiting as fast as I can !!


----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Ahhhh ! I am waiting as fast as I can !!


Know what you mean!


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

The world's shortest escalator in the Kawasaki More's department store in Japan. 
It has even been certified by the Guinness Book of Records in 1989 as having the 
shortest vertical height of 834mm. The best part is, there are normal stairs 
after you get off the escalator...


----------



## intinst

Too late, guess I'll be arrested now.


----------



## intinst

Nap time


----------



## intinst

You OK down there?


----------



## intinst

Yes, I tried that and everything else you've suggested more than 
once with no result, except now the screen seems to be cracked.


----------



## intinst

Oh, not doin' much, just going for a drive with our lion.


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there


----------



## intinst

Now that's a scenic picnic spot!


----------



## intinst

Two retired shuttles


----------



## intinst

Deadly Blue Ringed Octopus


----------



## intinst

Stay with your swim partner


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

Hover cheerleaders?


----------



## intinst

Barbecue looks good today


----------



## intinst

I guess Kyle's just bringing the lemonade and cookies.


----------



## intinst

Did you see it move, too?


----------



## intinst

Everyone looks better in a sweater, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Thought you could quit playing fetch if you threw it in the water, didn'tcha?


----------



## intinst

Filing is so boring.


----------



## intinst

I said,"No Pictures!"


----------



## intinst

Hey, stop laughing, I mean it!


----------



## intinst

You may now rinse me, servant.


----------



## intinst

Another of those products that make you wonder, who thought of this?


----------



## intinst

Getting serious now


----------



## intinst

Can't think of much else, either


----------



## intinst

They see us rollin', they be hatin'


----------



## intinst

No, don't think I have.


----------



## intinst

Seriously mean dog


----------



## intinst

The dog has him down pat


----------



## intinst

Anybody want to buy a car? I don't want it anymore.


----------



## intinst

PBR bandolier


----------



## intinst

Seems angry


----------



## intinst

No Grey Poupon?


----------



## intinst

Pay him no attention, he's just trying to intimidate us.
It's working.


----------



## intinst

OK, here that dog comes again, don't miss him this time!


----------



## intinst

Venice looks different these days.


----------



## intinst

Ouch!


----------



## intinst

How do they know?


----------



## intinst

Did you just call me Fatty? Did you? Why, if I could get up, 
I'd waddle over there and claw you! Now leave me alone to 
go back to contemplating my navel, or lack there of.


----------



## intinst

Hey Kermit, I'm going to try out for _So You Think You Can Dance_. How do you like my moves?


----------



## intinst

Hope it works for him


----------



## intinst

See what I did there?


----------



## intinst

Seriousilly


----------



## intinst

Why geometry students are depressed


----------



## intinst

That's what I've been doin' wrong!


----------



## intinst

Playful Polar Bear, course, he'd still use your head as a bowing ball


----------



## intinst

HALP!


----------



## intinst

Felt like that a school more than once, just didn't express it as well


----------



## intinst

Lucky that wreck didn't turn out worse than it did, that's a 
big ole boy to be pryin' out of that kiddie car!


----------



## intinst

Mad Max have a dog?


----------



## intinst

[Grab your inner tube and lets go swimming!
OH good, we got here before it got crowded!


----------



## intinst

I remember that stuff! After you took the pictures, you couldn't 
see them till you sent them off somewhere to be processed!


----------



## intinst

Been there a while


----------



## intinst

Cool. a laser show!


----------



## intinst

B-1 Lancer takeoff


----------



## intinst

Australian centerfold?


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Do not want


----------



## intinst

Shuttle Booster rocket recovery


----------



## intinst

Awkward placement


----------



## intinst

Ding ding


----------



## intinst

Is that to turn the ideas on and off?


----------



## intinst

Brrrr!


----------



## intinst

Might as well Jump


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> That's what I've been doin' wrong!
> http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/infinity%20thread%204/infinity%205/infinty%207/wake_up_55[quote="intinst"]
> That's what I've been doin' wrong!
> [IMG]http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/infinity%20thread%204/infinity%205/infinty%207/wake_up_5588.jpg


Poster for most of today's youth. Sleep 'til noon party til dawn.


----------



## telracs

Australian Centerfold!  Love it!


----------



## intinst

A little help, please?


----------



## intinst

You are welcome.


----------



## intinst

So that's what an epiphany looks like


----------



## intinst

What would you have done?


----------



## intinst

Now, it might not help with their anger management issues...


----------



## intinst

The only bag to carry your stuff in if you just gotta get mugged!


----------



## intinst

Garage doesn't didn't have a back door.


----------



## intinst

I shall pass, thank you


----------



## intinst

Immediately, Sir.


----------



## intinst

Indubitably


----------



## intinst

Took the direct approach


----------



## intinst

You say it's a swimming pool? Well, I'm swimming.


----------



## intinst

By golly, that just might work


----------



## intinst

Come on, Dude, get a grip!


----------



## intinst

Tweety and Sylvester are still at it


----------



## intinst

No wonder it worked out so well for David.


----------



## intinst

Singing in the rain, just singing in the rain...


----------



## intinst

Nice view


----------



## intinst

Found my new mechanic


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Found my new mechanic


I don't think so.


----------



## telracs

our new handyman is a bit shy, but....


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## intinst

Coastline near Mount Etna


----------



## intinst

Toes


----------



## intinst

Loves Mac & Cheese


----------



## intinst

Don't hate me cause I'm beatiful


----------



## loonlover

scarlet said:


> our new handyman is a bit shy, but....


Thanks, Scarlet. Perfect.


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Glorious Sunset


----------



## intinst

Nice kitty


----------



## intinst

Preparing for the zombie apocalypse


----------



## intinst

Future wine


----------



## intinst

Maple bacon cookies
What do you think? Do you want bacon with everything?


----------



## intinst

V-22 Osprey


----------



## intinst

One shaft of light


----------



## intinst

Say it carefully


----------



## intinst

Diver's face, a new medical condition?


----------



## intinst

Now, where did that dog go?


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## intinst

Made your bed now lie in it.


----------



## intinst

Needs a trim


----------



## intinst

Not a cheeseburger, but I haz a hotdog!


----------



## intinst

Isn't it supposed to be?


----------



## intinst

Whoa, good answer!


----------



## intinst

Do I get fries with that?


----------



## intinst

Want to know how your kitty really feels about you?


----------



## intinst

"Hits" a little close to home for some, I;ll bet


----------



## intinst

They put safety labels everywhere these days


----------



## intinst

And a diet Coke, I'm watching my weight


----------



## intinst

Bet it's happened, once with each father, of course. Then she throttles him.


----------



## intinst

I'll just pick something up down at the corner


----------



## intinst

Nice signage


----------



## intinst

Don't mess with me


----------



## intinst

Have you ever wanted an elephant on your head?


----------



## intinst

Hope it doesn't taste like it looks,
I mean, I like asparagus, but a cake?


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

By request:


----------



## intinst

Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus


----------



## intinst

Hope it's empty...


----------



## intinst

Yeah, like that's going to work.


----------



## intinst

Really likes Nutella


----------



## intinst

Who'd ever guess this is a Nintendo store?


----------



## intinst

Velociparty


----------



## intinst

Little foggy in London town


----------



## intinst

Now that's a front porch


----------



## intinst

Well, they did say hush...


----------



## intinst

Bad looking Hombre


----------



## intinst

Navy Hovercraft


----------



## intinst

They left out nose picking


----------



## intinst

Now I'm hungry


----------



## intinst

Sun's peeking


----------



## intinst

B-52 being scrapped


----------



## intinst

When I have it with me;


----------



## intinst

Chrome & Colors


----------



## intinst

Gonna fly now


----------



## intinst

Not your every day ballerina


----------



## intinst

Long cool woman in a black dress


----------



## intinst

I have no words. Sagrada Familia by Antoni Gaudi architect, at Barcelona, Spain


----------



## intinst

Almost got away


----------



## intinst

Quite a suspension bridge
It would require me to suspend my belief that I would fall screaming 
all the way down, as well for me to able able to cross it.


----------



## intinst

Just hanging around eating a snack, how about you?


----------



## intinst

Hedgehog


----------



## intinst

Much better shower curtain than someone with a knife, I think


----------



## intinst

Come backand buy more!


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Come on Yoda, enough with thew philosophy!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Doe you realize just how much trouble you are in?
An eagle is marching over to take you out!


----------



## intinst

Real or statues?


----------



## intinst

So the Muppets started all of that?


----------



## intinst

Starting early


----------



## intinst

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## intinst

Have a light breakfast


----------



## intinst

That's it, aint walkin; no more!


----------



## intinst

igloo the recycled way


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Even among reporters


----------



## intinst

Indeed


----------



## intinst

It doesn't work that way?


----------



## intinst

I knocks 'cause I cantz reach the door bell


----------



## intinst

It's good to have friends when you start getting older


----------



## intinst

A philosophy many live by


----------



## intinst

How did the fight start? I just asked for another beer.


----------



## intinst

Low Rider wagon


----------



## intinst

I guess you do


----------



## intinst

Earth from the ISS


----------



## intinst

This is what I think of you and your kitty diet plans


----------



## intinst

Now we've got real trouble


----------



## intinst

Wonder what skyline this is? 
(Hi, Seattle!)


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, Mmmm, Mmmm, You smell delicious!


----------



## intinst

Careful, he may be looking for a place to hide.


----------



## intinst

Well, of course that's true.


----------



## intinst

49 Caddy


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## intinst

It's so I don't get blood on my fur when I tear you apart for laughing at my sweater.


----------



## intinst

I...HATE...YOU


----------



## intinst

Hope your insurance is paid up


----------



## intinst

Yep, still minty fresh!


----------



## intinst

It's a personal ap.


----------



## intinst

So embarrassed he's in disguise


----------



## intinst

I do not believe he is pleased with the current situation


----------



## intinst

Flexible


----------



## intinst

I got dis one!


----------



## intinst

Slimed


----------



## intinst

Experience allows you t immediately recognize a mistake the second time you make it.


----------



## intinst

I said you could drive to the water; I didn't say you could drive away.


----------



## intinst

Greatest tree house ever?


----------



## intinst

I'm begging you


----------



## intinst

Hey, the bike and her shorts are color coordinated!...
Oh, who am I kidding, the guys never saw the bike
and the women have already scrolled on.


----------



## intinst

My greatest wish is for world peace and I think I'll do well in the swimsuit competition.


----------



## intinst

Not bad, but I prefer the salted ones.


----------



## intinst

studying history


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love auto type?


----------



## intinst

Scary, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

That looks like a tree to stay far away from, with that many mommas in the area


----------



## intinst

Photogenic photographer


----------



## intinst

And I thought the people going after catfish and snapping turtles were crazy


----------



## intinst

Future is now


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, strawberries!


----------



## intinst

That's a little one


----------



## intinst

Not the cutest pet I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

Viva, Las Vegas


----------



## sjc

Viva Las Vegas:
That sign and the Flamingo are about the only two things that haven't changed.  Everything else has been bulldozed and rebuilt.


----------



## intinst

F-16 going vertical


----------



## intinst

Take your pictures now please


----------



## intinst

electric blue jellyfish


----------



## intinst

I will defeat you yet, water hose!


----------



## intinst

I can quit whenever I want.


----------



## intinst

Cue the Irish Rovers


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

End of theme


----------



## intinst

Multipurpose facility


----------



## intinst

Think I'll just go bare foot


----------



## intinst

I know someone who would be severely injured if they did that to me.


----------



## intinst

My bike's got a bike


----------



## intinst

Rock Crawlin'


----------



## intinst

Speckled Spectacled Cockatoo


----------



## intinst

LOL at the bird


----------



## intinst

Sidewinder missile


----------



## intinst

Droid hat


----------



## intinst

A little spot of shade on the beach


----------



## intinst

How Karma works


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

It won't stay shiny long


----------



## intinst

Gotta be more interesting than a gold fish


----------



## intinst

Easy Ice Sculpture, just cut away whatever 
doesn't look like what you were trying to make.


----------



## intinst

I'm stuffed like a pizza crust!


----------



## intinst

Big turtle


----------



## intinst

Now how did you do that?


----------



## intinst

How fast was that trolley going?


----------



## intinst

Babies


----------



## intinst

Baaa!


----------



## intinst

For some reason, women live longer than men, on average. Wonder why?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Ready for the drive in movie


----------



## intinst

I'm all ears


----------



## intinst

Fan of the Doctor?


----------



## intinst

Mario aficionado


----------



## intinst

Just helping myself


----------



## intinst

Bet that was hard to do


----------



## intinst

Now that's a hammock


----------



## intinst

UP!


----------



## intinst

You see the strangest people in the mall


----------



## intinst

Best use of color award


----------



## intinst

Better than "Wash Me"


----------



## intinst

I feel dizzy (more than usual)


----------



## intinst

He's my back up for protecting the beach


----------



## intinst

Food horror


----------



## intinst

'Just singin' in the rain!


----------



## intinst

I ran out of parking tickets so here


----------



## intinst

You know the saying, "left me high and dry?" This is what that looks like.


----------



## intinst

Hey! A little privacy please?


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahaha! Mine, all mine!


----------



## intinst

Man! This thing is fast!


----------



## intinst

Violet, where are you?


----------



## intinst

I'm feeling crabby today.


----------



## intinst

I need to stop complaining about how hot my job is.


----------



## intinst

Brown eyes


----------



## intinst

On Gaurde!


----------



## intinst

Cheap at any price


----------



## intinst

Whole new meaning to on the boardwalk.


----------



## intinst

charismatic prismatic kitten


----------



## intinst

I'm sure it is the aeronautical grade


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


>


Story behind the photo !!

http://k0lee.com/2010/01/bear-chews-up-plane-duct-tape-to-the-rescue/


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

NapCat said:


> Story behind the photo !!
> 
> http://k0lee.com/2010/01/bear-chews-up-plane-duct-tape-to-the-rescue/


Life is stranger than fiction


----------



## intinst

Private island. That would be pretty cool, at least till the Sunami.


----------



## intinst

Seems like it would be a very popular destination


----------



## intinst

Go On, save yourself!


----------



## intinst

Nice belt buckle


----------



## intinst

Nice guy


----------



## intinst

Little Rock Rail Bridge, being converted to private(non rail) use


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

Get that thing away from me!


----------



## intinst

Would go against Cupid's twisted sense of humor.


----------



## intinst

But sometimes they're right


----------



## intinst

Pick up the to go order for Jones


----------



## intinst

Just being friendly


----------



## intinst

I'll have another, it's been a long week.


----------



## intinst

Frosting's OK, the the cake is delicious!


----------



## intinst

That test would be too much for anyone!


----------



## intinst

Sneaky monkey


----------



## intinst

You just better hope none of my friends see me or your slippers are toast.


----------



## intinst

Heaven, I'm in heaven...


----------



## intinst

Don't see hood ornaments much anymore


----------



## intinst

Not all the older Volvos were square


----------



## intinst

Mantis Shrimp


----------



## intinst

An interesting take to the Tomb Raider re-boot


----------



## intinst

I'm trying, Yoda!


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Rather do this than use a ladder or scaffold.


----------



## intinst

Pity the man that marries her when she grows up.


----------



## intinst

Not as bad as I remembered the book...


----------



## intinst

From the cat's point of view


----------



## intinst

Holiday weekend fare?


----------



## intinst

Found a way to beat the heat


----------



## intinst

Cats can be evil


----------



## intinst

and that's that. (couple of mild vulgarities in this one)


----------



## intinst

Rolling Through the Bay with Scott Weaver: Maker Faire
Scott Weaver has spent the last 35 years painstakingly constructing a replica of the city of San Francisco made of toothpicks! Not only that, but it is also a marble run, allowing ping-pong balls to take various tours through the city. His artwork will be on display in the Tinkering Studio at the Exploratorium until June 19th. For more information about the Exploratorium's Tinkering Studio, visit us at: http://tinkering.exploratorium.edu/


----------



## intinst

Got the mail for you, already took care of the junk. 
It was all junk.


----------



## intinst

Iz hiding, did you recognize me?


----------



## intinst

Wow, what a savings!


----------



## intinst

Predator in flight


----------



## intinst

Icelandic lava flow


----------



## intinst

Bacon Bleu cheese burger or, a heart attack in a bun, if you will.


----------



## intinst

Don't see many of these in a parking lot


----------



## intinst

Why is this?


----------



## intinst

Ratty looking pair of slippers


----------



## intinst

And they do it without bombsights


----------



## intinst

Another rare hood ornament, at least round these parts


----------



## intinst

You young whippersnapper!


----------



## intinst

Still to be decided


----------



## intinst

Gonna eats you one way or another!


----------



## intinst

Hits pretty hard, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Well, Hi! Haven't seen you in eons.


----------



## intinst

Cool looking, pass the knife and crackers


----------



## intinst

Don't go in there, whew.


----------



## intinst

Looks relaxed


----------



## intinst

My gosh, slow down! You're doin' twenty!


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate when that happens?


----------



## intinst

Single guy masterpiece


----------



## intinst

Space Bar, get it?


----------



## intinst

Shhh, I'm almost to the next level


----------



## intinst

Eco-friendly auto


----------



## intinst

Why Stan, why?


----------



## intinst

Either we have found the Bat Cave or this guy is a real fan!


----------



## intinst

That wasn't very punny


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

Better have an opener in his pocket


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just get lucky. But I'd move the car soon, anyway.


----------



## intinst

That's her color, looks good on her.


----------



## intinst

True this is.


----------



## intinst

Oh, it is, but they won't give you a license plate for it. Besides there aren't enough parking places in the world...


----------



## intinst

My co-writer and I would like to thank you all for coming to our book signing today.


----------



## intinst

Now what am I going to do with this?


----------



## intinst

Fred The Dog Thinks He`s An Elephant!


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Legend of Zelda - Main Theme on Marimba
Our very own arrangement of the Zelda theme. Played on Marimba, Snare drum, Cymbal, Bells, Timpani and Triangle! Sorry for changing our clothes. We didn't feel like wearing the same stuff 4 days in a row. We love you! We still don't use sheet music! Everything is done by ear.


----------



## intinst

Chocolate rose, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Go fly a kite


----------



## intinst

Maybe this should have been in the Raising chickens and poultry thread, that chicken is definitely raised


----------



## intinst

Thanxs, youz a good nose warmer


----------



## intinst

On the outside, all warm and fuzzy, but on the inside...!
Just like a lot of people.


----------



## intinst

My turn yet?


----------



## intinst

I hope it isn't a one way trip


----------



## intinst

I'll miss summer


----------



## intinst

Hawksbill Turtle


----------



## intinst

Deal with it


----------



## intinst

Snap the picture already!


----------



## intinst

Hope your tires and radiator are in good shape


----------



## intinst

Bora Bora Islands


----------



## intinst

The more things change, the more they stay the same. 
"plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose" - Jean-Baptiste Alphonse Karr


----------



## intinst

Frozen Blackbird


----------



## intinst

Sharpshooter


----------



## intinst

Oh, I hope this isn't a photoshop!


----------



## intinst

Alesund Norway


----------



## intinst

Russian Mosin Nagant M44


----------



## intinst

Oh, nothing much. Just relaxing, reading a magazine. You?


----------



## intinst

Snowy Classic


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo!


----------



## intinst

Dinner's ready


----------



## intinst

I like purple


----------



## intinst

That thing gotta Hemi in it?


----------



## intinst

Beep Beep!


----------



## intinst

Who eats the barbecue?


----------



## intinst

Ever wondered what a horse laugh LOOKED like?


----------



## intinst

Dew covered dragonfly


----------



## intinst

Lots of DeLoreans


----------



## intinst

Puffin with herring


----------



## intinst

Snorkeling with whale sharks, not me, they're way to big!


----------



## intinst

Compassion


----------



## intinst

Man, that hurts my knee just looking!


----------



## intinst

Sorry for that


----------



## intinst

Be sure your dreams are big enough!


----------



## intinst

Bacon and tomato sandwich


----------



## intinst

In the curl


----------



## intinst

Frenchie on the beach


----------



## intinst

Bet he doesn't carry a lighter


----------



## intinst

Sea turtle at the Barrier Reef


----------



## intinst

Erecting a windmill


----------



## intinst

I think I know why your computer quit working...


----------



## intinst

Nice, relaxing pool


----------



## intinst

Almost seems a shame to convert to an ereader.


----------



## intinst

Cats sleep and sit where they want.


----------



## intinst

He seems angry...


----------



## intinst

Mess with your mind portrait


----------



## intinst

Nice, quiet summer day, eh?


----------



## intinst

Beer's here


----------



## intinst

Puppy learns from the internet


----------



## intinst

Aren't you having any?


----------



## intinst

I'm so happy!


----------



## intinst

To you and your swing!


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday Kia commercial


----------



## intinst

Is he going to have to eat his way in?


----------



## intinst

Just chillin' in the pool


----------



## intinst

You may have caught me again but I had a great time!


----------



## intinst

Playing hide and seek?


----------



## intinst

I see them all the time at the lake, just not the four legged kind.


----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

thought that was the point


----------



## intinst

Might work as a diet idea for me, Only can eat what I pick up with the chop stickes/!


----------



## intinst

Dad's a little too much into the video game.


----------



## intinst

Come up here and say that again, Bub!


----------



## intinst

Sunrise in a bubble


----------



## intinst

Women are good at multitasking


----------



## intinst

Here's twenty dollars worth of quarters, How many will that do?


----------



## intinst

Good reasons to like Yoga


----------



## intinst

May go into politics now that I have the qualifications.


----------



## intinst

Nice ad


----------



## intinst

He's really into litter control


----------



## intinst

Interesting wood carving


----------



## intinst

Awesome picture


----------



## intinst

I'm confused...


----------



## intinst

Ok, you found me, now it's your turn to hide.


----------



## intinst

Ah, the good old days


----------



## intinst

We're gonna be rich, rich I tell you!


----------



## intinst

Eh, it's a job


----------



## intinst

Surfing is a wonderful sport


----------



## intinst

Another lucky break, if they get the car out in time!


----------



## intinst

Bad hair feather day


----------



## intinst

Watermellon to go


----------



## intinst

colorful


----------



## intinst

Other than ugly, I don't know what this is supposed to be


----------



## intinst

Don't be sad, not everyone can be as good looking as me.


----------



## intinst

Home away from home


----------



## intinst

The littlest Mermaid, Part Deux

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Star Trek cat condo


----------



## intinst

Needs to quit playing with his food


----------



## intinst

Incentive to row


----------



## intinst

Big Bunny

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Necessity is the mother, etc., etc.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that look like fun?


----------



## intinst

He crushes them with the mace while they're laughing at Hello Kitty.


----------



## intinst

He's got it all


----------



## intinst

Mad Max on the cheap


----------



## intinst

You are so lucky to have your figure, I wish I had curves like you
Yeah, well I wish I was skinny.


----------



## intinst

Cool graffiti


----------



## intinst

Way past time to head to shore


----------



## intinst

Our complaint department is just through that door


----------



## intinst

Our door looks just like that


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Our door looks just like that


OMG......what door?


----------



## intinst

Do you mind? I'm taking a shower here!


----------



## intinst

Got moving through the airport down to a science


----------



## intinst

Not very big, but we call it home


----------



## intinst

Interesting weather


----------



## intinst

Your Cheer-Up-O-gram just got here


----------



## intinst

Geronimo!


----------



## intinst

Is this stealing or just stupid?


----------



## intinst

Heeeere's Johnny!


----------



## intinst

Quite a climb


----------



## intinst

Long way up


----------



## intinst

Windy today (thumbnail version)


----------



## intinst

One of the joys of pet ownership


----------



## intinst

Oh My Gosh, are you still on the computer? It's my turn for some attention!


----------



## intinst

Fries were cold?


----------



## intinst

Don't see one of those going down the street every day.


----------



## intinst

Kit-Tay Facial Message, no extra charge


----------



## intinst

Use whatcha got, I guess


----------



## intinst

Help!


----------



## intinst

Cat can't read?


----------



## intinst

Hard Core concert goers


----------



## intinst

It get smaller and smaller and...


----------



## intinst

Coke bottles through the years


----------



## intinst

Management where I work must really love me.


----------



## intinst

It was worth a shot


----------



## intinst

cool water fall


----------



## intinst

Unique bicycles


----------



## intinst

Lots of ducks this year, should be a good hunt


----------



## intinst

Never felt the desire to jump out of a perfectly good airplane.


----------



## intinst

That's a good look for you, cousin Itt


----------



## intinst

Gruesome group


----------



## intinst

Ready for Warp speed, Captain!


----------



## intinst

If she asks you to arm wrestle, say no.


----------



## intinst

gots my penut butter fix


----------



## intinst

Really stuck the landing


----------



## intinst

dessert is ready


----------



## intinst

Interesting job


----------



## intinst

Just catchin' some rays


----------



## intinst

Pause to reflect


----------



## intinst

Luvs his teddy


----------



## intinst

Some people's idea of a good time eludes me


----------



## intinst

In to making lumber?


----------



## intinst

Acreage as art


----------



## intinst

How's that again?


----------



## intinst

Hope the sheep can read


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want to take off without them


----------



## intinst

Town name here in Arkansas


----------



## intinst

Glacier river


----------



## intinst

I bet the view is just as good from up above


----------



## intinst

Nice Conchos


----------



## intinst

Koenigsegg supercar


----------



## intinst

Going vertical flare launch


----------



## intinst

Northern Lights over Fairbanks


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Luvs his teddy


Awe that is just toooo cute for words.


----------



## sjc

Kaotickitten:  
How precious is that?  Awwww.  Nice pic.


----------



## intinst

And They Say Cats Can`t Be Trained


----------



## intinst

Less than 30 ounces! Not even two pounds!


----------



## intinst

Wondered what they would do with them now that they have been retired


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Mine! Mine! I got it!


----------



## intinst

Your "headlight's" aimed wrong


----------



## intinst

Word


----------



## intinst

Now that's a bouquet that anybody should be happy to receive!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, pizza's all gone


----------



## intinst

nice


----------



## intinst

Where we headin', Bro?


----------



## intinst

they think of everything!


----------



## intinst

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## intinst

Why I don't watch 'em.


----------



## intinst

New sport?


----------



## intinst

Not an Audi fan, I guess


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst

See you when you get hungry


----------



## intinst

Budget cuts are hitting everyone


----------



## intinst

Bad dog!


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself snow cleats


----------



## intinst

I always liked Marvel comics...


----------



## intinst

Island walkway


----------



## intinst

Sailboats only?


----------



## intinst

1968 Shelby Cobra


----------



## intinst

Don't know what they are fencing in or out


----------



## intinst

Nice catch!


----------



## intinst

Appetizer, anyone?


----------



## intinst

A dozen to go, please


----------



## intinst

If I have to tell you one more time to leave my ear alone, I swear I'm going...


----------



## intinst

My RV is different than yours


----------



## intinst

that is why, wonders I.


----------



## intinst

Don't want to drive this road


----------



## intinst

Red is her color


----------



## intinst

What's that old P. T. Barnum saying about one born every minute?


----------



## intinst

Likes and book tags


----------



## intinst

Oh Noooos, you did it just like I told you to!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I'm still in the dark about it


----------



## intinst

Street view, the long way around


----------



## intinst

Genius wedding invitation?


----------



## intinst

Some day it will happen...and I'll be ready.


----------



## intinst

and the donkey's wish came true...


----------



## intinst

Real fan


----------



## intinst

cab reflection


----------



## intinst

Chocolate cherry truffle, anybody want a bite?


----------



## intinst

Cutie in a car


----------



## intinst

crystal clear river


----------



## intinst

rugged island


----------



## intinst

blue ringed octopus


----------



## intinst

Nothing at all


----------



## intinst

ouch!


----------



## intinst

That, my friends, is a high kick


----------



## intinst

As opposed to?


----------



## intinst

Probably?


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate interviewing for a new job?


----------



## intinst

The rest of the world with the syndication


----------



## intinst

Don't touch there


----------



## intinst

Say what?


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## intinst

Nice (expensive) row of motorcycles


----------



## intinst

Wonder if they are in Marietta, Georgia?


----------



## intinst

Nice place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Boss Bulldog


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Catamaran ferry


----------



## intinst

May not know art, but I know what I like...


----------



## intinst

Got the air conditioner fixed yet?


----------



## intinst

No, I'm not too fond of you.


----------



## intinst

Creative wood stacking


----------



## intinst

On the horns of a dilemma


----------



## intinst

Irony?


----------



## intinst

is this thing working?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I was feeling punny


----------



## intinst

the owner spent months training that monkey


----------



## intinst

More expensive a gallon than gas


----------



## intinst

She should be held in tight


----------



## intinst

YeeeHaw!


----------



## intinst

Patrotic


----------



## intinst

Whole lotta water goin through there!


----------



## intinst

Ready when you are!


----------



## intinst

Excuse me? What do you think you are doing here?


----------



## intinst

Looks secluded


----------



## intinst

Will remember


----------



## intinst

the 82 cylinder, 5,000 horsepower, 1.5 million dollar drag race


----------



## intinst

1946 Ford Coupe


----------



## intinst

A-10 Flare Rollout


----------



## intinst

Balancing Boulders


----------



## intinst

Hey, little guy, how you doing?


----------



## intinst

Nice place for a bungalow


----------



## intinst

Bundt cake, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Yipes! Stripes!


----------



## intinst

Oh you know, nothing much, just sitting around, balancing a bicycle on my head...


----------



## intinst

Zoom


----------



## intinst

And I thought that the water would be the worst of it


----------



## intinst

The trailer hitch just makes it


----------



## intinst

Gimme that!


----------



## intinst

I guess the smile is because it's still standing


----------



## intinst

Been doing this a while


----------



## intinst

"Colorful" idea


----------



## intinst

And they're off! ...Wait a minute here...


----------



## intinst

Hey, it beats hopping everywhere


----------



## intinst

Goat, goat, burning bright...Just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## intinst

Mail order brides are always as expected


----------



## intinst

Doom nail art


----------



## intinst

Feeling better now?


----------



## intinst

Been in stir three hours now, the jailer is always on top of things. Going to be hard to escape.


----------



## intinst

Sleeping or OD'd?


----------



## intinst

Feeling lonely?


----------



## intinst

They define "intact" differently than I.


----------



## intinst

Probably


----------



## Sienna_98

intinst said:


> I guess the smile is because it's still standing


Wow, that didn't take long to hit the net. That's a picture from my area. Wildfire burned our area starting on Labor Day. Burned over 30,000 acres and 1600 homes.


----------



## Todd Trumpet

This was one smart writer:










It still dispirits me that he didn't finish his greatest story.


----------



## intinst

Mad Basketball Juggling From Selyna Bogino


----------



## intinst

Likes to be different


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks comfy


----------



## intinst

I need a new job


----------



## intinst

Some people can have fun anywhere


----------



## intinst

How soon?


----------



## intinst

Had to work at that, I bet


----------



## intinst

I don't think so


----------



## intinst

Don't laugh, he carries Mace and a switchblade


----------



## intinst

Just out chillin'


----------



## intinst

Not all seniors shun technology


----------



## intinst

See? I still fits in your lap!


----------



## intinst

Lunch time


----------



## intinst

OK. the lobster is weird, but what is that funny circle thing with the numbers?


----------



## intinst

Well, you've been warned


----------



## intinst

When you've been Megadumb


----------



## intinst

Nice beard


----------



## intinst

Well, didn't burn his scalp


----------



## intinst

I helps you get new deck furnitures, good boy, huh?


----------



## intinst

Eat your vegetables


----------



## intinst

Gotta have the right perspective on things (and it was chocolate)


----------



## intinst

Hey! I'm down here!


----------



## intinst

Heterochromial cat


----------



## intinst

Can you tell where the bumblebee buzzed him?


----------



## intinst

Adding a difficulty level to the game


----------



## intinst

I'm gonna move now


----------



## intinst

Got it


----------



## intinst

I'd like lettuce on mine, please.


----------



## intinst

Marriage issues?

A judge was interviewing a woman regarding her pending divorce, and asked, “What are the grounds for your divorce?”

She replied, “About four acres and a nice little home in the middle of the property with a stream running by.”

“No,” he said, “I mean what is the foundation of this case?”

“It is made of concrete, brick and mortar,” she responded.

“I mean,” he continued, “What are your relations like?”

“I have an aunt and uncle living here in town, and so do my husband’s parents.”

He said, “Do you have a real grudge?”

“No,” she replied, “We have a two-car carport and have never really needed one.”

“Please,” he tried again, “is there any infidelity in your marriage?”

“Yes, both my son and daughter have stereo sets. We don’t necessarily like the music, but the answer to your questions is yes.”

“Ma’am, does your husband ever beat you up?”

“Yes,” she responded, “about twice a week he gets up earlier than I do.”

Finally, in frustration, the judge asked, “Lady, why do you want a divorce?”

“Oh, I don’t want a divorce,” she replied. “I’ve never wanted a divorce. My husband does. He said he can’t communicate with me!”


----------



## intinst

Oooh, dat's sour!


----------



## intinst

Knew there was an explanation


----------



## intinst

Surely you are not accusing me of having anything to do with ther disappearance?


----------



## intinst

It's just like mirror!


----------



## intinst

Such is life...


----------



## intinst

What are you?


----------



## intinst

That one word really makes a difference


----------



## intinst

Thanks


----------



## intinst

What a great tree house!


----------



## sjc

That's me up top.


----------



## intinst

All is right with the world


----------



## intinst

Zakynthos island


----------



## intinst

1949 Kaiser Virginian hood ornament


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

1960 Ford F250 4x4


----------



## intinst

Certainly changes the perspective on things, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Don't try this with your Kindle!


----------



## intinst

A-10 Gatling gun


----------



## intinst

Big marina


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Home sweet home


----------



## intinst

Know how to cool it on a hot day


----------



## intinst

Hard sport to master


----------



## intinst

Life isn't fair


----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Special delivery!


----------



## intinst

Chomp!


----------



## intinst

Make up!


----------



## intinst

Weird


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself home decor


----------



## intinst

Some guys will do anything to impress the girls


----------



## intinst

Might be time to find the leaf rake...while you can still find the kid!


----------



## intinst

Raindrops Keep Falling on My Head, old B.J. Thomas song


----------



## intinst

In order to save space, you need to keep your foxes stacked


----------



## intinst

Remember this when you keep finding hairballs in your shoes!


----------



## intinst

Bet that's hard to do with those shoes


----------



## intinst

Honey, have you seen my other shoe?


----------



## intinst

not to scale


----------



## intinst

Advanced (perhaps enhanced  ) cheating


----------



## intinst

Sparkly


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

You could find a pot of something there, I don't know about gold...


----------



## intinst

Be on the lookout, there are supposed to be some people in the area


----------



## intinst

Why you holding your head like that? I'm doing it because I've got a stiff neck.


----------



## intinst

Lots of good looking new mechanics around


----------



## intinst

dog's had too much?


----------



## intinst

Droplet Refraction


----------



## intinst

Good old days


----------



## intinst

We can all hope it never gets that bad!


----------



## intinst

Just sitting on a park bench, reading and doing my home work.


----------



## intinst

Keep it!


----------



## intinst

How many key boards died just to make that jacket?


----------



## intinst

Can you say lucky?


----------



## intinst

Careful, there's one now!


----------



## intinst

That is the question


----------



## intinst

He has an intersection named for him?


----------



## intinst

My, my my


----------



## intinst

Aerosmith fan


----------



## intinst

I never get any slack


----------



## intinst

Large flying mammals don't frighten her


----------



## intinst

and is it coming for us?


----------



## intinst

Gotta work faster


----------



## intinst

Don't do as I do, do as I say


----------



## intinst

It's gonna get pretty interesting from here on out.


----------



## intinst

Never lose your sense of humor


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I like hot sauce, so?


----------



## intinst

Makes you shiver just looking, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

OK, sweep all those leaves under here and I'll put it back


----------



## intinst

"And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,"
Not quite what the poet had in mind, I bet


----------



## intinst

Make it go away!


----------



## intinst

Japanese wine bath, thanks but i'll pass


----------



## intinst

In case you need to push the calories over 2500 on your burger, the Krispy Kreme burger.
And a large diet coke, please.


----------



## intinst

Looks like Heaven


----------



## intinst

I like red


----------



## intinst

Wasn't there when I lived in Wichita


----------



## intinst

Kinda cool


----------



## intinst

Remember the duck eating pizza from a few days ago?





Now, here's a groundhog eating pizza.





*Must be the universal food!*


----------



## intinst

The things I learn from the web...


----------



## intinst

He's pretty fast


----------



## intinst

I don't like Snooooooooooow


----------



## intinst

Robot Chicken`s Death Star Escalator


----------



## intinst

I guess this will be our "I had to walk five miles to school uphill both ways" story.
"Our cell phones weighed five pounds with a corded handset and we felt lucky to have them!"


----------



## intinst

You can round up cattle with an RC car? Why yes, yes you can


----------



## intinst

All out volley ball save...or she is making sand angels


----------



## intinst

Lincoln hood ornament


----------



## intinst

Let Cuz sell car insurance, I'm a gonna take life easy!


----------



## intinst

Avant Garde Fashion wolrld, you've got a lot to answer for.


----------



## intinst

Take a chance!


----------



## intinst

He's not really a plumber, but he works so much cheaper!


----------



## intinst

Puppy pal


----------



## intinst

Fast from point A to point B


----------



## intinst

I luv these leaves!


----------



## intinst

Ready for winter


----------



## intinst

When no one is looking


----------



## intinst

Pocket pal


----------



## intinst

%0's car emblem


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

These aren't the almonds you are looking for, move along


----------



## intinst

It's hard to Soar with the eagles when you work for and with turkeys


----------



## intinst

1941 Willys Pro Street model


----------



## intinst

Happy about the bath


----------



## intinst

How Do You Fit An 80-Foot Mast Under A 65-Foot Bridge?


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the fifties, when a person's value was dependent upon their ability to make coffee.


----------



## intinst

Batman, hotdog...That is all... NOM.


----------



## intinst

Cavernous Waterfall


----------



## intinst

Put the hundred dog biscuits by the bowl if you ever want to see Mr. Bear again


----------



## intinst

Free Climbing Daredevils, somehow that description seems inadequate


----------



## intinst

Rock crawling, stream fording Humvee


----------



## intinst

I'd of thought there would be quite a line...


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

CH-53 Sea Stallion taking off


----------



## intinst

This is all that stupid cat's fault...


----------



## intinst

Purrr


----------



## intinst

5, 4, 3...


----------



## intinst

YeeeHaw! (Or why did I let Dad talk into this?!?)


----------



## intinst

Not responsible for what happens if you don't let me go


----------



## intinst

My only comment would be, "That's a silly tattoo."


----------



## intinst

What is that thing, Mom?


----------



## intinst

Clear blue water


----------



## intinst

Pretty smile!


----------



## intinst

Remember when?


----------



## intinst

They're everywhere


----------



## intinst

Or much of anything else up top


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me


----------



## intinst

Nice place, especially during the zombie apocalypse


----------



## intinst

Might be a football fan


----------



## intinst

What, you don't take a morning shower?


----------



## intinst

Back off, Jack, before I go all attack dog on you!


----------



## intinst

Llamas wear dreadlocks!


----------



## intinst

Laundry? Sorry, it's beddie-bye time.


----------



## intinst

V22 Osprey


----------



## intinst

OK, that's different


----------



## intinst

Safety first


----------



## intinst

I see the bowl, where's the noms?


----------



## intinst

Russian long jumper Darya Klishina


----------



## intinst

And you are pushing it!


----------



## intinst

Bomb beer disposal robot


----------



## intinst

1941 Willys Pro/Street


----------



## intinst

Very cool place


----------



## intinst

Since we have many that resemble those, they'd fool me


----------



## intinst

Pick your poison


----------



## intinst

Bad one


----------



## intinst

You know it takes split second timing and great hand/eye coordination to accomplish this
Either that or incredibly bad luck and/or stupidity


----------



## intinst

This one freaks me out


----------



## intinst

Ever look at a ball point pen real close?


----------



## intinst

I think I'll stick to my old ways on this one


----------



## intinst

Brushie, Brushie


----------



## intinst

buckle up for safety


----------



## intinst

Here we go with the eyes again, but somehow this is worse.


----------



## intinst

I guess that's one way


----------



## intinst

OK, this is weird


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

I'm singing in the rain
Just singing in the rain
What a glorious feelin'
I'm happy again!

I'm singin' and dancin' in the rain!


----------



## intinst

Bet he's had a lot to put up with through the years


----------



## intinst

Heads dry & it makes a fashion statement, even if it isn't a good one


----------



## intinst

Ford roadster hood ornament


----------



## intinst

Die Hard


----------



## intinst

Cue Ozzy


----------



## intinst

Exaggeration


----------



## intinst

Rack O' Ribs


----------



## intinst

3 and 1/2 months to build


----------



## intinst

Catz


----------



## intinst

Remember what Mom said about your face getting stuck like that!


----------



## intinst

Big control pad


----------



## intinst

I hope I never get that much snow


----------



## intinst

Whattaya drinkin'?


----------



## intinst

Lots of mouths to feed


----------



## intinst

Mario and Yoshi costume


----------



## intinst

And some Mario sneaks


----------



## intinst

Now that's recycling


----------



## intinst

Weird, but different


----------



## intinst

Parking lot doesn't look that crowded


----------



## intinst

That's tall!


----------



## intinst

Now why would they block this road? Put up a couple of ramps and jump over!


----------



## intinst

Hi there! You look good enough to eat!


----------



## intinst

Gotta find a niche for starting a new business


----------



## intinst

Extreme sewing/bicycling


----------



## intinst

Hot under the collar?


----------



## intinst

One way to get some space on the subway


----------



## intinst

Once you let them into your lap, they think they are a lapdog the rest of their lives


----------



## intinst

Appears to be missing something


----------



## intinst

She cleans up well


----------



## intinst

Shhh!


----------



## intinst

If she wants to arm wrestle, say no.


----------



## intinst

They are really serious about those "No Parking" signs.


----------



## intinst

That's kind of you


----------



## intinst

Looks like it hurts


----------



## intinst

Must really not like that neighbor


----------



## intinst

Big one


----------



## intinst

What do you get when you cross an exhaust system with a calliope?


----------



## intinst

How'd my foot get up there?


----------



## intinst

Surf the web safely


----------



## intinst

Movies would sure have been different


----------



## intinst

What WOULD you do?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, right


----------



## intinst

Watch out for that man with the enormous axe


----------



## intinst

Makes me dizzy


----------



## intinst

Don't make pilots like they used to


----------



## intinst

Nice plane place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Viper


----------



## intinst

Little Ole Wine Drinker Me


----------



## intinst

I just can't imagine


----------



## intinst

A toast...


----------



## intinst

Come over here and say that again


----------



## intinst

If you think it isn't easy being green, try orange


----------



## intinst

Camo


----------



## intinst

I like


----------



## intinst

The whole world is foggy!


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

tsk, tsk, tsk


----------



## intinst

No, I don't think he is faking it...


----------



## intinst

She'd get a lot of points from me just on the degree of difficulty


----------



## intinst

There, over the beach...Is it a bird?...Is it a plane? Its...elephino.


----------



## intinst

Nice makeup job


----------



## intinst

A bit foggy today


----------



## intinst

Too rough a sport for me


----------



## intinst

Good balance is important in so many areas of life


----------



## intinst

Having trouble reading that, of course, I am some what distracted


----------



## intinst

Baby otter seems happy


----------



## intinst

Nice retreat


----------



## intinst

Be sure you get me from my good side


----------



## intinst

What a difference a decade makes


----------



## intinst

she did it


----------



## intinst

Having those nightmares again, aren't you?


----------



## intinst

Emma Stone is big into Star Wars


----------



## intinst

When life is like the web


----------



## intinst

aerial refueling


----------



## intinst

Dive Dive Dive!


----------



## intinst

You know that's my ball, Right?
You're gonna give it back, Right?
You're just teasing me, Right?...Right? ...Right?


----------



## intinst

The breakfast lady


----------



## intinst

One of the "Suits" at Alpo?


----------



## intinst

Me? No! I was just...helping him get inside!


----------



## intinst

See?
It's right there.


----------



## intinst

The Seagull must be picking up where the Penguin left off


----------



## intinst

I never get invited anywhere


----------



## intinst

Great ads


----------



## intinst

More ads


----------



## intinst

Gotta be careful who you tick off in the office


----------



## intinst

Isn't it obvious? I'm BatCat!


----------



## intinst

Happy little otter


----------



## intinst

Forgot for a moment there


----------



## intinst

Rippin'


----------



## intinst

Admiral Ackbar isn't the only one who knows!


----------



## intinst

Heavenly Harps


----------



## intinst

Leave it to the left coast


----------



## intinst

Quite a load there


----------



## intinst

mind bender


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Big cruise ship


----------



## intinst

And they called it office love


----------



## intinst

A little help, please?


----------



## intinst

Likes pink


----------



## intinst

Everyone prepares in their own way
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/infinity%20thread%204/infinity%205/infinty%207/*******-zombie-fortress.jpg


----------



## intinst

Snow temple


----------



## intinst

They've got boomboxes?


----------



## intinst

OK, how did you do this again?


----------



## intinst

I would have guessed that


----------



## intinst

Dang Paparazzi


----------



## intinst

Oops


----------



## intinst

The Power of Beer


----------



## intinst

Guess they're not fans


----------



## intinst

Nother oops


----------



## intinst

Gots any change?


----------



## intinst

Wow, I could be a success


----------



## intinst

Really unfair, who could resist?


----------



## intinst

Oh man, another day of eating brains...


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Indian food


----------



## AnnetteL

I really need a Mtn Dew right now.


----------



## intinst

poorly chosen name or lost something in the translation?


----------



## intinst

There is no hope for us


----------



## intinst

Boy, have I felt this way


----------



## intinst

That's awfully short


----------



## intinst

Guess they want to keep him in the dark about that sort of stuff.


----------



## intinst

I'll try not to


----------



## intinst

Nice crop there


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

leearco said:


>


So, do you have to leave them in once you are there?


----------



## intinst

If Computer Problems Were Real...


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

I don't think I'm ready for this


----------



## intinst

In case of camel breakdown?


----------



## intinst

I'm glad I don't live where this is a problem


----------



## intinst

Nice eyes


----------



## intinst

Apparently, I'm not the only one


----------



## intinst

Brand new mountain bike and already rock climbing


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

She loves me!


----------



## intinst

probably won't have to talk to anybody this way


----------



## intinst

Say cheese!


----------



## intinst

Faster! Faster!
I'm pedaling as fast as I can!


----------



## intinst

Hope there's water down there


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Now you see him...


----------



## intinst

Don't think that is the way the hard hat is designed to be used


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Now you've done it


----------



## intinst

Fer sure


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

Ain't movin' no matter what you do.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

'Cept this one


----------



## intinst

Ah oh


----------



## intinst

Always good advice


----------



## intinst

A friend sent these to me:
                While I sat in the reception  area 
                of my doctor's office, a woman rolled  an elderly man 
                in a wheelchair into the  room.  As she went  
                to the  receptionist's desk, the man sat there,  alone 
                and silent. Just as I was thinking I  should make 
                small talk with him, a little boy slipped off 
               his mother's lap and  walked over to 
                the wheelchair.  Placing his hand on the  
                man's, he  said, ‘I know how you feel.  My 
                mom makes me ride in the stroller  too.' 

                *****

                As I was  nursing 
                my baby, my cousin's six-year-old 
                daughter, Krissy, came into the  room.  
                Never having seen anyone breast  feed 
                before, she was intrigued and full of  all 
                kinds of questions about what I was  doing. 
                After mulling over my answers, she  remarked, 
                'My mom has some of those, but I  don't think she knows how to use them..'  

                *****

                Out  bicycling 
                one day with my  eight-year-old 
                granddaughter, Carolyn, I got a  little 
                wistful. 'In ten years,' I said,  'you'll want 
                to  be with your friends  and you won't go 
                walking, biking, and  swimming with me like you do 
                now.  Carolyn shrugged.  'In ten years you'll  be 
                too old to do all those things  anyway.'

                ******

                Working as a  pediatric 
                nurse, I had the difficult  assignment 
                of giving immunization shots to  children..  
                One day, I entered the  examining room to give 
                four-year-old Lizzie her  needle. 'No, no, no!' she  
                screamed.  'Lizzie,' scolded her mother,  'that's 
                not polite behavior.'  With that,  the girl 
                yelled even  louder, 'No, thank  you!  No, thank  
                you!

                ******

                On the way back from a  Cub 
                Scout meeting, my grandson innocently  said to my son, 
                'Dad, I know babies come from  mommies' tummies, but 
                how do they get there in  the first place?'  After my 
                son hemmed  and hawed awhile,  my grandson  finally 
                spoke up in disgust, 'You don't have to  make 
                up something, Dad.  It's okay if  you don't 
                know the  answer.'

                *****

                Just  before I 
                was deployed to Iraq , I sat  my eight-year-old 
                son down and broke the  news to him.  'I'm 
                going to be away  for a long time,' I told  
                him.  'I'm  going to Iraq .  'Why?'  he 
                asked. 'Don't you know there's a war  going 
                on over there?'

                *****

                Paul  Newman 
                founded the Hole in the Wall Gang Camp  for  
                children stricken with cancer, AIDS,  and blood 
                diseases. One afternoon, he and  is wife, 
                Joanne Woodward, stopped by to have  lunch with 
                the kids.  A counselor at a  nearby 
                table, suspecting the young  patients 
                wouldn't know Newman was a famous movie  star, 
                explained, That's the man who made this  camp 
                possible. Maybe you've seen his picture  on 
                his salad dressing bottle?'  Blank 
                stares. 'Well, you've probably  seen his face on 
                his lemonade carton.'  An eight-year-old girl 
                perked  up.  'How long was he missing?'

                *****

                ... and my  personal favorite ....God's  Problem  Now: 

                His wife's  graveside service was just barely finished, when  there was a 
                massive clap of  thunder, followed by a tremendous  bolt of  lightning, accompanied 
                by even  more thunder rumbling in the distance.  The little, old man looked  at  
                the  pastor and calmly said, "Well, she's  there."


----------



## intinst

" DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME "

Early morning anglers are treated to the spectacle of four T6 Harvard Aircraft from The Flying Lions Aerobatic Team water-skiing across the Klipdrift Dam near Johannesburg South Africa.
Lead by Scully Levin, with wingmen Arnie Meneghelli, Stewart Lithgow and Ellis Levin, these renowned airshow display teams rehearse a sequence for the newly launched 'Aviation Action' television program on Super Sport.
Arnie Meneghelli from Academy Brushware, owner of the aircraft, had this to say, 'What we did today I believe is a world first. It illustrates that South African air show pilots are amongst the best in the world.'
This unusual act, approved by the South African Civil Aviation Authority (CAA), and supported by Castrol Aviation, was meticulously planned and took place under the watchful eye of divers and paramedics that were on site.--
Eric Ridout


----------



## intinst

Caution! Snake picture ahead!


----------



## intinst

Brave, brave man. Stupid, but brave.


----------



## intinst

Caution! Snake picture ahead!
(For Scarlet when she reads from the bottom of the page)


----------



## intinst

Star Trek uniforms have changed since the first show.


----------



## intinst

Since you came all this way, the least I can do is pose for a picture.


----------



## intinst

Everyone has different, but this looks OK to me.


----------



## intinst

Saiga12 shotgun


----------



## intinst

Got your back


----------



## intinst

Speed agile transport vehicle, for more info, here's the link:
http://www.arnold.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123268882


----------



## intinst

The Simpson's House


----------



## intinst

Truck bed full of fun. Jump in!


----------



## intinst

Yes


----------



## intinst

Gangsta


----------



## intinst

Like the shoes, Babes?


----------



## intinst

Natalie Portman in grass


----------



## intinst

Just for laughs


----------



## intinst

Is it cold in here or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

Oh, did you want some?


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty kitty


----------



## intinst

I can't sleep without Mr. Cuddles


----------



## intinst

Man, I hate when that happens


----------



## intinst

I...luvs...this...stuff...


----------



## intinst

You really otter take that picture, I can't stand here for ever, ya know?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, that was just a fluke. (Nod to crebel in chat tonight)


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for my close up, Mr. DeMille.









(Do I need to start spider warnings, too?)


----------



## intinst

Most places would rather you just keep pushing the big blocks like everyone else.


----------



## intinst

Desolate and beautiful at the same time. Wyoming


----------



## intinst

Catch anything?


----------



## intinst

30 years of recorded music


----------



## intinst

Not anyone, hear me?


----------



## intinst

OK, I think I could have figured this one out by myself


----------



## intinst

Na, na na. Can't hear you, na, na, na


----------



## intinst

Welcome to the corporate world.


----------



## intinst

Sing it!


----------



## intinst

The koala and I


----------



## intinst

Come on Bro, stick your tongue out like you mean it!


----------



## intinst

Smurfy!


----------



## intinst

How do you cool your hot tea?


----------



## intinst

Nothing unusual, just a guy with a gigantic wooden top putting his own spin on it


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Not that I'll use that to get whatever I want or anything...


----------



## intinst

Been workin' out, can you tell?


----------



## intinst

What more could you want from me?


----------



## intinst

Profiling is bad


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Been workin' out, can you tell?


Is that NapCat? That pound a week thing is amazing!


----------



## intinst

And no, we haven't seen the dog all day.


----------



## intinst

And it goes faster and faster and faster and...


----------



## intinst

How sagging pants started?


----------



## intinst

50%van, 50% limo 50% yacht 150% awesome
Your math's hinkey


----------



## intinst

Oh, I don't know, kinda cool.


----------



## intinst

Just a piece of plastic and things are different


----------



## intinst

Have it your way?


----------



## intinst

How's that for motivation?


----------



## intinst

Gotta worry about cats


----------



## intinst

Seems redundant


----------



## intinst

As long as he doesn't use the voice


----------



## intinst

Formula for success


----------



## intinst

Are you a loser?


----------



## intinst

Honest person


----------



## NapCat (retired)

crebel said:


> Is that NapCat? That pound a week thing is amazing!


Oh don't I wish......


----------



## intinst

Reason to sleep with a teddy bear


----------



## intinst

Bubble gum?


----------



## intinst

Used all the right letters


----------



## intinst

Now ET is making pillows!


----------



## intinst

So that's it


----------



## intinst

Ain't it always the way?


----------



## intinst

Our goals are too small


----------



## intinst

There isn't? You're kidding me!


----------



## intinst

Destroyed Cotton T Shirt - $1624 ... Sixteen Hundred Dollars?!?


----------



## intinst

When I think of summer fun, it usually doesn't include 
severed hands and feet, guess I'm different.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## intinst

The "News," as now broadcast.


----------



## intinst

I guess that would be an indicator


----------



## intinst

That's all I can understand


----------



## intinst

One in every crowd


----------



## intinst

I swear this is what happened


----------



## intinst

I'm happy for him, but I still wonder why you would want to do it.


----------



## intinst

Location, location, location


----------



## intinst

Conspiracy theorists will have a field day with this one


----------



## intinst

As long as my hair looks OK...


----------



## intinst

Ever wondered about their point of view?


----------



## intinst

Aren't most of them?


----------



## intinst

Baaaaah


----------



## intinst

Word to the wise


----------



## intinst

I'm in love!


----------



## intinst

Phone home?


----------



## intinst

That's really an amazing wave, look at those surfers and...what was I talking about?


----------



## intinst

Flag at sunset


----------



## intinst

Awesome fountain


----------



## intinst

*\/* Snake ahead! *\/ *


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty one, but still a snake


----------



## intinst

*/\* Snake ahead! */\* )For those who start at the other end of the page)


----------



## intinst

but it's all in basic black


----------



## intinst

Behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

BFF's


----------



## intinst

It's not easy being green blue, either


----------



## intinst

Unintended consequences


----------



## intinst

Marty at the diner with Biff


----------



## intinst

BIG airplane, C-17 Globemaster III


----------



## intinst

Cats in Hats, that is all


----------



## intinst

Set up


----------



## intinst

*\/* Snake ahead! *\/ *

Colt King Cobra pistol (with additional extra cost accessory)


----------



## intinst

*/\* Snake ahead! */\* )For those who start at the other end of the page)


----------



## intinst

Creative Sushi


----------



## intinst

Not everyone's favorite refrigerator magnet


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> */\* Snake ahead! */\* )For those who start at the other end of the page)


Thank you!! I appreciate that! It always amuses me when I see the snake, then the warning!


----------



## intinst

caracara said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate that! It always amuses me when I see the snake, then the warning!


Just trying to keep all my "customers" happy.


----------



## caracara

Mini Rant:

So Biology class is at 9am, Amazon announcement at  9am... SO I'm on my phone keeping tabs on it.  
Then I'm texting my mom because I want a new toy! Then after class I call her, and shes all reasonable and says wait till Saturday because thats my birthday before deciding to buy anything.  Grrr!  Get new toy NOW (ok, tomorrow...) or wait and get it FREE (to me atleast, hopefully)... 

I decided to wait, like a good little girl, and had a trusted friend change my Amazon account password so I can't go and click Order! 
So now I'm locked out of my account, and want it to be Saturday!!


----------



## intinst

caracara said:


> Mini Rant:
> 
> So Biology class is at 9am, Amazon announcement at 9am... SO I'm on my phone keeping tabs on it.
> Then I'm texting my mom because I want a new toy! Then after class I call her, and shes all reasonable and says wait till Saturday because thats my birthday before deciding to buy anything. Grrr! Get new toy NOW (ok, tomorrow...) or wait and get it FREE (to me atleast, hopefully)...
> 
> I decided to wait, like a good little girl, and had a trusted friend change my Amazon account password so I can't go and click Order!
> So now I'm locked out of my account, and want it to be Saturday!!


Wise decision on your part, wasn't it?


----------



## intinst

Strange forest


----------



## intinst

"Face" food?


----------



## intinst

Won't have any trouble figuring out which is yours if you have a like model


----------



## intinst

I need to do some growing!


----------



## intinst

Summer is going away








Hope to see you next year


----------



## intinst

Gary and Dog


----------



## intinst

Can't have too much Muppets


----------



## intinst

What else are you going to do with them?


----------



## intinst

Staircase robots ?


----------



## intinst

For all you cooks, seems like a really great tip!


----------



## intinst

That car ran over the pot of gold!


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Yeah, a cone sounds good...wait a minute what is in that thing?!?


----------



## intinst

Windy today


----------



## intinst

Contrast


----------



## intinst

We're waiting for you!
(Great shot)


----------



## intinst

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow...


----------



## intinst

21st Century jousting?


----------



## intinst

What a filthy proposal!


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it worked? If it didn't the ones that can't see because of it may not be too happy.


----------



## intinst

It was a simpler age...


----------



## intinst

Double Cheeseburger, or, heart attack on a bun


----------



## intinst

Ant's view


----------



## intinst

As commonly used


----------



## intinst

Epic mailbox


----------



## intinst

Seems to be different directions


----------



## intinst

They were so quiet I didn't even wake up.


----------



## intinst

If only


----------



## intinst

My finger painting didn't come out quite this good.


----------



## intinst

If you love something, let it go...


----------



## intinst

Brrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Why are you looking at me?


----------



## intinst

Doing his share


----------



## intinst

Big hole


----------



## intinst

Bet a kid would eat that


----------



## intinst

Come into my parlor...


----------



## intinst

Grand Canyon Lightening, my new computer wallpaper


----------



## intinst

Good Start To A Day


----------



## intinst

Must have been a long night at the bar


----------



## intinst

What's up with that?


----------



## intinst

Never heard of that


----------



## intinst

Oooh, right there!


----------



## intinst

Boom


----------



## intinst

Iz not look like me


----------



## intinst

Got him, now what'll I do with him?


----------



## intinst

Result of too small a gene pool, the in-bread cat


----------



## intinst

Mini nom


----------



## intinst

Flashy


----------



## intinst

Had some time to kill


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green


----------



## intinst

Well, why not?


----------



## intinst

Well, maybe one about spelling


----------



## intinst

Never had hands this steady


----------



## intinst

They are handy


----------



## intinst

I'd like the money spent on wheels and tires


----------



## intinst

I guess one had to go to the bathroom and didn't get in the picture


----------



## intinst

Sleeping time


----------



## intinst

Now! (and get some mouses and cat nip while you are at it.)


----------



## intinst

OK, how they do that?


----------



## intinst

And it will be a good day


----------



## intinst

So who is eating the banana?


----------



## intinst

Toes in the sand, ahhh!


----------



## intinst

I gotcha


----------



## intinst

It will be all right, I love you.


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the old green screens


----------



## intinst

Well, that was a nice dress...


----------



## intinst

Learn from the animals


----------



## intinst

wiener-schnitzel sandwich, not your everyday fast food


----------



## intinst

Remember


----------



## intinst

Catch 22


----------



## intinst

I'd say they do.


----------



## intinst

Kelleher Ford Dauphin New Meaning to Built Ford Tough. F150 drives off rubble morning after fire
Fire at our dealership on 09/10/2011
The following morning one of the firemen opened up the truck with jaws of life and drove it off the rubble.


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder of how quickly life goes


----------



## intinst

Not working too well


----------



## intinst

I'd add something smart here but someone else will be reading this later.
Hi LL!


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Bacon Sandwich and bacon asparagus 
Bacon, bacon, bacon,. bacon...


----------



## intinst

Bacon Store!


----------



## intinst

Bert and Ernie are ready for Halloween


----------



## intinst

Mah-om, the guys are watching!


----------



## intinst

The better to see you with, my dear


----------



## intinst

Compensating?


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Nice view, a little airy, though


----------



## intinst

Lots of crazy people in this world.


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but I'll go wading another time


----------



## intinst

Practically calorie free


----------



## intinst

Here comes trouble!


----------



## intinst

Deborah Ann Woll


----------



## intinst

Bring it, Bro!


----------



## intinst

There's something you don't see everyday, Eric Clapton backing up Bill Murray.


----------



## intinst

Another thing you won't see often


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> I'd add something smart here but someone else will be reading this later.
> Hi LL!


Smart man not to comment.


----------



## geoffthomas

We all know how much he loves his lady who loves loons.

Just sayin.....


----------



## intinst

Signs get tired?


----------



## intinst

F-35 Lightning


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is very high, please be careful in the forests


----------



## intinst

fresh raspberries, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Right on the lips


----------



## intinst

And another Leprechaun bites the dust


----------



## intinst

You should fit right in then


----------



## intinst

Might consider a bigger car for rainy days


----------



## intinst

You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## intinst

She's got...a turtle.


----------



## intinst

Foggy in 'Frisco


----------



## intinst

Interesting store layout


----------



## intinst

Hi there, happy to see you!


----------



## intinst

Help Me!


----------



## intinst

How that again?


----------



## intinst

I Hate The S-L-I-D-E!


----------



## intinst

Inside looking up


----------



## intinst

Woof! Woof! Woof!


----------



## intinst

Not understanding the concept


----------



## intinst

Bright bulb


----------



## intinst

Longest ears world record
Wonder if he can fly like Dumbo?


----------



## intinst

[Mare's tails clouds (or an UFO, your choice)


----------



## intinst

Need a Bookcase?


----------



## intinst

Never know when you might need one?


----------



## intinst

Norwegian Coastline


----------



## intinst

Keeping honest people honest?


----------



## intinst

Had a few questions asked today?


----------



## intinst

Not having a good day


----------



## intinst

Prismatic paw


----------



## intinst

Is that a PUMA© shirt?


----------



## intinst

Example of the "Rolling Shutter" effect when using a digital camera (either that or the flight is going to be much shorter than expected)


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

Russian Carrier Admiral Kuznetsov


----------



## intinst

And a Russian Sukhoit50


----------



## intinst

Six star restaurant?


----------



## intinst

Rough out on the water today


----------



## intinst

Seafood diet


----------



## intinst

Nap time


----------



## intinst

"This isn't the storm trooper you are looking for'' doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## intinst

Catching some air


----------



## intinst

Surprise, surprise, surprise


----------



## intinst

Good show, but unrealistic. No way people are really that smart.


----------



## intinst

A Wild Orca Tries To Communicate With Humans

How does the orca try to communicate with the fisherman? He mimics the boat`s motor.


----------



## intinst

This cat is creepy


----------



## intinst

History Of Lyrics That Aren`t Lyrics
26 songs, over 49 years yet no lyrics.


----------



## intinst

The Awww Of The Day: Friendly Seals! 
Charlie Bird meets seals while traveling through Antarctica.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Two Emmas


----------



## intinst

Hail Atlantis


----------



## intinst

Vintage


----------



## intinst

Where do you put in the quarter?


----------



## intinst

White Fang come to life


----------



## intinst

World record bee attempt; Why?


----------



## intinst

Very similar in appearance


----------



## intinst

Isn't it fun to type with cats around?


----------



## intinst

911 Batmobile


----------



## intinst

She certainly looks dangerous


----------



## intinst

A-10 under the lights


----------



## intinst

Calm day, clear water


----------



## intinst

Some amazing street art


----------



## intinst

A manager was complaining in a staff meeting that he wasn’t getting any respect.
Later that morning he went out and got a small sign that read, “I’m the Boss”.
He then taped it to his office door.
Later that day when he returned from lunch, he found that someone had taped a note to the sign that said:
“Your wife called, she wants her sign back!”


----------



## intinst

Playing In a Traveling Band


----------



## intinst

No goalie in the world could have stopped this


----------



## intinst

Didn't see that coming


----------



## intinst

More street art


----------



## intinst

Autumn road


----------



## intinst

Luv you too, Mom


----------



## intinst

Maybe it is sacrilege, but doesn't a bacon and cheese sandwich seem like it has gone too far?


----------



## intinst

"How 'Ya Gonna Keep 'Em Down on the Farm?" (After They've Seen Paree).
This might work.


----------



## intinst

Sneaky


----------



## intinst

Cool shot


----------



## intinst

Awww, no more beer!


----------



## intinst

Another nice Autumn shot


----------



## intinst

I'll beat you yet, Evil Hose!


----------



## intinst

Fun with a coffee cup


----------



## intinst

You call that a gun? THIS is a gun!


----------



## intinst

SNAKE AHEAD WARNING!

Wouldn't this be a surprise to see by the side of the road?










SNAKE AHEAD WARNING!


----------



## intinst

Oh Noooooes!


----------



## intinst

They'll be ready in just a sec.


----------



## intinst

Gotta come up with a better name for mine


----------



## intinst

Safety first...third, ninth, whatever


----------



## intinst

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public."
-- Henry Mencken


----------



## intinst

Careful, guys, it may be a trap.


----------



## intinst

If your driving is going to scare me that bad, I'll walk!


----------



## intinst

Pays to be careful


----------



## intinst

Know what women want


----------



## intinst

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## intinst

Mat for the seasons...


----------



## intinst

Golden Knights know how to make an entrance


----------



## intinst

good name


----------



## intinst

Might want to get further instructions or at least clearer


----------



## intinst

Dis MY kinda bath!


----------



## intinst

Neon Mickey D's sign


----------



## intinst

Can't someone make up their mind?


----------



## intinst

MOST LIKELY? EXPOSE WATER TO FLAME?
If the water burns, what are you going to do to put it out?


----------



## intinst

Hello, girls!


----------



## intinst

There'll be so many tickets in this area


----------



## intinst

Took some time


----------



## intinst

Looks like she's stuck in the sand, anybody want to help?


----------



## intinst

Clean up could be messy


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the sign, I'd of never figured this one out on my own.


----------



## intinst

Judging from the number of women I see with these jeans there must be roving gangs of them.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Remember


----------



## intinst

USS Ohio


----------



## intinst

Whatever happened here it must have been epic


----------



## intinst

Let's ask him


----------



## intinst

Modern looking place


----------



## intinst

We've come a long way, baby


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Jennifer Tilly


Did you mean...Jennifer Ti_ _ie? Never mind. Lol.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Did you mean...Jennifer Ti_ _ie? Never mind. Lol.


That too


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Late night study buddy/foot warmer

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

In the middle


----------



## intinst

Just keeps getting worse


----------



## intinst

But no hangovers!


----------



## intinst

Don't you miss the days of dial up?


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> Don't you miss the days of dial up?


Yes, yes I do! No pop up ads because they took too long to load, getting to yell at High School teachers for making us print stuff off their website, memorizing the entire web address so that I didn't have to go through three pages, eating a bowl of cereal while waiting for a page to load... Who am I kidding?! I love KB to much to have the patience for dial up anymore!


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> good name


*shakes head* 
It is not meat though, it is fish! There is a difference!!


----------



## intinst

From Wikipedia:
The word meat comes from the Old English word mete, which referred to food in general. The term is related to mad in Danish, mat in Swedish and Norwegian, and matur in Icelandic, which also mean 'food'. The word "mete" also exists in Old Frisian (and to a lesser extent, modern West Frisian) to denote important food, differentiating it from "swiets" (sweets) and "dierfied" (animal feed).


----------



## caracara

I was basing it off of the fact that Catholics do not eat meant of Fridays during Lent, but they eat fish! Therefore fish is not meat! Animal: yes; Meat: no.


----------



## intinst

Evolution of the alphabet


----------



## intinst

Birds aren't the only angry ones


----------



## intinst

_Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed and joined the tumbling mirth of sun-split clouds, - and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless falls of air...
Up, up the long, delirious, burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, nor eer eagle flew -
And, while with silent lifting mind I've trod
The high, untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand and touched the face of God_
John Gillespie Magee


----------



## intinst

Why is this?


----------



## intinst

REALLY like birthday cake.


----------



## intinst

Not sure the second one is into it as much as the others


----------



## intinst

California fries, never heard of them, but they look good


----------



## intinst

Focus on the wire


----------



## intinst

I don't have to be faster than the bear, I just have to be faster than YOU!


----------



## intinst

You only made the one?


----------



## intinst

help, iz eatin' me!


----------



## intinst

Kinda busy in there


----------



## intinst

Can't hear you, La La La


----------



## intinst

Big curtain


----------



## intinst

Hugh or Mickey, who do you like more as Wolverine?


----------



## intinst

Show where it's hot


----------



## intinst

Brave, stupid or Photoshopped?


----------



## intinst

If only


----------



## intinst

Z'up? Welcome to my crib.


----------



## intinst

Here I come to save the day!


----------



## intinst

Quite a location for a tree house and swing


----------



## intinst

Quite a vapor trail


----------



## intinst

If he has that many legs too, no wonder he won


----------



## intinst

As long as it keeps him quiet


----------



## intinst

Long legs


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of birds


----------



## intinst

I believe that is called a tree covered walkway


----------



## intinst

Fun ride


----------



## intinst

Strange sky


----------



## intinst

Termite problem?


----------



## intinst

To the nines


----------



## intinst

Families that surf together...


----------



## intinst

Where there's a will, there's a way, I guess


----------



## intinst

I Likey!


----------



## intinst

So how does he get in?


----------



## intinst

Why dogs turn on their owners


----------



## intinst

Big park


----------



## intinst

Cold snap


----------



## intinst

All pedestrian crossing must be marked, it's the law!


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I said NO!


----------



## intinst

Bright


----------



## intinst

Quite a kitchen accident, hope no one was hurt


----------



## intinst

Who pulled the plug?


----------



## intinst

Like our hot cold tub?


----------



## intinst

He's not the hear no, see no or speak no evil monkey, 
but I still wouldn't roll down the window


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I have my doubts on this


----------



## intinst

You are getting sleepy, sleepy...


----------



## intinst

Wow, free huh?


----------



## intinst

Someone had some free time


----------



## intinst

Something to think about


----------



## intinst

Catchy name


----------



## intinst

Those clothes are never going to come clean


----------



## intinst

Great mustache or beard as the case may be.


----------



## intinst

Great pictures take timing


----------



## intinst

Curb your human?


----------



## intinst

How'd he keep that arm so clean?


----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## leearco




----------



## intinst

Bet you would jump, too.


----------



## intinst

Speaking of jumps...
Caught on tape video shows a 4-foot long spinner shark jumping a surfer in the ocean off Panama City, Fla. Jeff Glor reports.


----------



## intinst

Wonder who's winning?


----------



## intinst

Better turn him, this side may be overdone


----------



## intinst

And you complain about potholes in your area!


----------



## intinst

I'll ask you to be quiet as a mouse in my library, please.


----------



## intinst

What'll ya have? Daily Special? Comin' right up!


----------



## intinst

Want to see a great example of tears of joy?


----------



## intinst

She wants her turn


----------



## intinst

Serenades always get the chicks


----------



## intinst

Really gets into table tennis


----------



## intinst

Ghost peppers


----------



## intinst

Hands free phone


----------



## intinst

Everyone loves puppies!


----------



## intinst

Yours too?


----------



## intinst

What's in those cookies again?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it feels that way


----------



## intinst

No you're not


----------



## intinst

Important lessons are like that


----------



## intinst

Really loves shopping


----------



## intinst

Keep it then


----------



## intinst

Island in Crater Lake


----------



## intinst

Hope she doesn't swallow it.


----------



## intinst

Looks like fun!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, it's the law!


----------



## intinst

Different kind of shots, milk and sprinkles


----------



## intinst

Why you cry


----------



## intinst

Paramont Marauder in action


----------



## intinst

Pizza cone


----------



## intinst

Oopsey


----------



## intinst

Kiss Me!


----------



## intinst

When will this make it to the Olympics?


----------



## intinst

Nice shot, don't know where it is.


----------



## intinst

Really, flames on a Prius?


----------



## intinst

OK Ma'am, can you pick out the culprit from this lineup?


----------



## intinst

Best puppy puppet ever?


----------



## intinst

USS Ronald Reagan hard starboard


----------



## intinst

Wow, things really changed for him, didn't they?


----------



## intinst

Great snail costume, even has a slime trail


----------



## intinst

Shuttle Columbia


----------



## intinst

Have a taco?


----------



## intinst

Any port in a storm?


----------



## intinst

It's nearly that time of year again


----------



## intinst

Get away from it all


----------



## intinst

USS Texas after refitting


----------



## intinst

Iz ready when you are!


----------



## intinst

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## intinst

Wonder where they got the name, White Cliffs of Dover?


----------



## intinst

OK whose tongue is that, anyway


----------



## intinst

Plus, there's all those stops at doughnut shops


----------



## intinst

Crazy people everywhere


----------



## intinst

Good luck


----------



## intinst

I realize this vehicle has 'seen' better days, but really...


----------



## intinst

They're real?


----------



## intinst

Warning, Snake ahead!

Kinda geometric there, aren't we?









Warning, Snake ahead!


----------



## intinst

Morning has broken, like the first morning
Blackbird has spoken, like the first bird
Praise for the singing, praise for the morning
Praise for the springing fresh from the world








Morning Has Broken Lyrics
(A Traditional Song, Lyrics by *Eleanor Farjeon)


----------



## intinst

Camouflage professional


----------



## intinst

I...I...I iz beautiful!


----------



## intinst

His and Hers


----------



## intinst

Beatboxing has never seemed so...farmlike
For Annalog


----------



## intinst

The blues have really got you bad.


----------



## intinst

With guards like this...


----------



## intinst

Thank you both for the food


----------



## intinst

Winner or loser of the laser tag game?


----------



## intinst

Lotta bills


----------



## intinst

Sploosh!


----------



## intinst

Slight public relations faux pas


----------



## intinst

Steady hands


----------



## intinst

That one will be hard to steal


----------



## intinst

Bear's got game?


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Looks like he's ready to fish


----------



## intinst

Where's my favorite site, _I Can Has Cheezburger?_


----------



## intinst

Big cooler


----------



## intinst

Watching it go


----------



## intinst

Hard one to make par on


----------



## intinst

The Time Tunnel?


----------



## intinst

Take a while to get around that one.


----------



## intinst

Dive! Dive! Dive!


----------



## intinst

Most likely right


----------



## intinst

Alright men, peal off in groups of five. On the count of three, one, two...


----------



## intinst

I hate when that happens


----------



## intinst

Must be heading to a kegger...


----------



## intinst

Jake and Elwood


----------



## intinst

I gotta come up with something


----------



## intinst

Scary good


----------



## intinst

Aliens captured on camera
It must be true, here's a picture


----------



## intinst

I had an 8-track in my 56 Ford truck, does that mean I fail or pass?


----------



## intinst

Audi racers


----------



## intinst

Lotta ammo


----------



## intinst

Line forms to the left


----------



## intinst

Sheriff's got a new ride


----------



## intinst

Thumbs up


----------



## intinst

It's sand, what did you think it was?


----------



## intinst

It shouldn't be hard


----------



## intinst

No deep fried Kool-ade?


----------



## intinst

America, you have a problem and things like /\ that /\ do not help


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Escalators? to get up one flight of steps to the gym?


----------



## intinst

The Pug Pianist, Liberace of the canine world


----------



## intinst

I'll see your "flea circus" and raise you one.


----------



## intinst

Strange sky


----------



## intinst

Turtle enhancement 2.1


----------



## intinst

May have trouble finishing


----------



## intinst

Cue Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

An area I'd stay away from


----------



## intinst

Real gamer


----------



## intinst

No comment


----------



## intinst

I told you not to make me angry


----------



## intinst

hey, Brazilian flag


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> hey, Brazilian flag


Now you know I have to say: What Brazilian Flag?


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Now you know I have to say: What Brazilian Flag?


The one that she's...never mind.


----------



## intinst

I will defeat you yet, evil villain


----------



## intinst

Getz kind of food I likes!


----------



## intinst

Such cute hats


----------



## intinst

Think I'll take a nap now


----------



## intinst

Think it through


----------



## intinst

Cue the theme song


----------



## intinst

Sure, park it where you want, we won't think you're a JERK.


----------



## intinst

When they say height restrictions, they mean it.


----------



## intinst

Starting young


----------



## intinst

There's a new sheriff in town


----------



## intinst

Hope you make someone smile


----------



## intinst

OK, don't want one of those lens.


----------



## intinst

We'll be ready to start sled training, as soon as we finish nappies


----------



## intinst

Penguin Party!


----------



## intinst

suddenly, I'm not hungry


----------



## intinst

Safety is job one


----------



## intinst

Cake time


----------



## intinst

This sign does not reflect the feelings of any of the pigeons


----------



## intinst

I duz


----------



## intinst

Optical illusion


----------



## intinst

Something to think about


----------



## intinst

South Park Pumpkins


----------



## intinst

"The shopping district is just down one flight of stairs from our hotel"


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't mess with that cat


----------



## intinst

Original digital camera


----------



## intinst

Ehh, it's just a fortune out of a cookie


----------



## intinst

Coming through the snow


----------



## intinst

Twelve Apostles, Australia


----------



## intinst

What's up, Dog?


----------



## intinst

Great likeness


----------



## intinst

So's this


----------



## intinst

Make you want to buy a motorcycle?


----------



## intinst

Always seemed to work when I lived at Mom and Dad's


----------



## intinst

A little too close to home


----------



## intinst

U2 banking


----------



## intinst

Guy up front is so slow and he won't pull over to let others go around


----------



## intinst

Cadillac Ranch


----------



## intinst

Bit narrow there


----------



## intinst

Lemme in!


----------



## intinst

Come back here!


----------



## intinst

Stairway to Heaven, looks to be a short trip?


----------



## intinst

A rigorous diet is the secret to my girlish good looks


----------



## intinst

Different graffiti


----------



## intinst

Handsome, ain't I?


----------



## intinst

Different fishbowl


----------



## intinst

Ready for Halloween


----------



## intinst

Cute kid and a big lily pad


----------



## intinst

Fear the Vespa


----------



## intinst

Got so tired it had to take a nap?


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles in the air


----------



## intinst

How a real man skis


----------



## intinst

Lotta bike died for this sculpture


----------



## intinst

I don't think I'll be trying these


----------



## intinst

Is that a sand dance?


----------



## intinst

Second thought, you keep him


----------



## intinst

Illusion


----------



## intinst

The wig too much?


----------



## intinst

That person needs a Kindle, that book looks heavy.


----------



## intinst

Hear me roar


----------



## intinst

Ah!!


----------



## intinst

Real bear hugs


----------



## intinst

over the top


----------



## intinst

You don't mind, do you?


----------



## intinst

Now I'm nervous


----------



## intinst

But...But...Iz jus a 4 legged human with fur!


----------



## intinst

Even the kitchen sink?


----------



## intinst

Copy Cat


----------



## intinst

Sad day in cartoon land


----------



## intinst

Exactly what does this signage mean?


----------



## intinst

Luvz dat fresh air!


----------



## intinst

Apparently not a fan of his team


----------



## intinst

They were Kung Fu fighting...


----------



## intinst

Mmmmmmm


----------



## intinst

Want to embarrass yourself in front of thousands? Become a television announcer.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Where do you all get these funny pictures? Illusion is hilarious.


----------



## intinst

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> Where do you all get these funny pictures? Illusion is hilarious.


The web is a wonderful thing...sometimes.


----------



## intinst

Guess it was hot under those coveralls


----------



## intinst

These aren't the pretzels you are looking for...


----------



## intinst

Maybe not best, but there isn't always a radioactive spider around when you need one.


----------



## intinst

The hard to pull off reflective photobomb


----------



## intinst

Our version of walking five miles to school up hill both ways.


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I quit last month


----------



## intinst

May need a shovel for that one.


----------



## intinst

Iridescent


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## intinst

Nice optical illusion


----------



## intinst

iPad-Savvy Baby Can`t Navigate A Magazine
I am so not ready for the future


----------



## intinst

Milla Jovovich closeup


----------



## intinst

This thread has had over three hundred thousand page views, unbelievable!


----------



## intinst

Nope, don' needs no help, I gots dis all by myself!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Big park


central park.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> central park.


Thought so, but never having seen it...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Thought so, but never having seen it...


no problem, that's what i'm here for.

now that i've caught up with the 15 pages of this I missed while away...


----------



## intinst

Kinda popping off there, aren't you?


----------



## intinst

Sorta "wordy" wasn't he?


----------



## intinst

USNS Mercy off East Timor


----------



## intinst

USS Oriskany intentionally sunk to form the then largest artificial reef, may 2006.


----------



## intinst

By personal observation


----------



## intinst

Guess so


----------



## intinst

Looks like friends


----------



## intinst

Turning cuteness to maximum level, now


----------



## intinst

Watch out, it's a STAMPEDE!


----------



## intinst

Chip off the block?


----------



## intinst

Must have been quite a wedding...


----------



## intinst

Panoramic view


----------



## intinst

Let the sunshine in


----------



## intinst

The cap really doesn't do much for the outfit


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I believe that is called a tree covered walkway


This is way cool. Love it. I can't fit not 1 tree that size in my tiny new yard!!


----------



## intinst

Man and friend having fun at the park


----------



## intinst

Colorado river


----------



## intinst

Different skyline


----------



## intinst

I said, "NO PHOTOS!"


----------



## intinst

What everyone needs, a pistol grip coffee mug


----------



## intinst

You want to hold it down back there? 
This is my favorite show on Animal Planet.


----------



## intinst

Now that, my friends, is an alarm clock!


----------



## intinst

Because it's there?


----------



## intinst

Can't cry when chopping onions, it wouldn't be manly


----------



## intinst

For Me?


----------



## intinst

Wonder who'll win the race?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Probably sounds similar


----------



## intinst

Nice fishing hole


----------



## intinst

Mister Sandman, bring me a dream
Make him the cutest that I've ever seen
Give him two lips like roses and clover
Then tell him that his lonesome nights are over

Sandman, I'm so alone
Don't have nobody to call my own
Please turn on your magic beam
Mister Sandman, bring me a dream


----------



## intinst

Loves the sunroof


----------



## intinst

"Well, I hope you enjoyed yourself"
"I did"







"


----------



## intinst

Fido and accompanist on "My dog has fleas"


----------



## intinst

Be cool Bro, be cool.


----------



## intinst

My bodyguard, Beauregard


----------



## intinst

Someone is not a happy camper.


----------



## intinst

Grow old with me, 
the best is yet to be.


----------



## intinst

Hold my juice box and watch this!


----------



## intinst

Luvs U


----------



## intinst

Looks good in green


----------



## intinst

Cool!


----------



## intinst

Takes me forever


----------



## intinst

Wanta try me?


----------



## intinst

Not on my watch!


----------



## intinst

Man who might want to rethink his priorities


----------



## intinst

Mother Nature reclaiming an area


----------



## intinst

She said she would be back by now


----------



## intinst

I'm just worn out from a long day of cat stuff. 
It's been two hours since my last nap!


----------



## intinst

Everything OK with you?


----------



## intinst

Wow, that stuff is dangerous!


----------



## intinst

Flock of BlackBirds


----------



## intinst




----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> I'm just worn out from a long day of cat stuff.
> It's been two hours since my last nap!


Oh ! How 'da NapCat relates to this !!


----------



## spotsmom

Did ya know that Golden Retrievers are the 4th smartest dog breed?


----------



## intinst

spotsmom said:


> Did ya know that Golden Retrievers are the 4th smartest dog breed?


1, 2 and 3 are?


----------



## kaotickitten




----------



## kaotickitten

a bucket of pups


----------



## intinst

Quantum Levitation


----------



## intinst

The Blue Lagoon


----------



## intinst

And I thought walking on water was special


----------



## intinst

Might want to move...


----------



## intinst

With property it's location, with photography it's timing


----------



## intinst

Must be a college town


----------



## intinst

Great idea!


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Hope that works out for you


----------



## intinst

Now that's pumpkin carving!


----------



## intinst

Hard over


----------



## intinst

Carrier dusk landing


----------



## intinst

I think that the other way would be a story


----------



## intinst

Might work


----------



## intinst

Oops


----------



## intinst

Stength


----------



## intinst

WOW!


----------



## intinst

Ghosts


----------



## intinst

Where's OSHA when you need them?
\


----------



## intinst

Towel boy needs some training


----------



## intinst

Cheese


----------



## intinst

Eye on the ball


----------



## intinst

Glad I was elsewhere


----------



## intinst

Raised to a fine art


----------



## intinst

You're Kidding! Scooby Doo isn't a real dog?


----------



## intinst

Sure got hot this summer


----------



## intinst

Where there's a will...


----------



## intinst

Knock Knock...Who's there?


----------



## intinst

Sunset


----------



## intinst

Gee, I wonder what those orange cones are for?


----------



## intinst

Somehow, I have my doubts about this


----------



## intinst

Egg sized


----------



## intinst

Taking his car for a walk?


----------



## intinst

Another great Mopar


----------



## intinst

Fawns at play


----------



## intinst

Fluid Dynamics


----------



## intinst

Smart dog


----------



## intinst

Back to the future hover board, we are on our way


----------



## intinst

some in every group


----------



## intinst

A voice for our times


----------



## intinst

A big-city lawyer was representing the railroad in a lawsuit filed by an old rancher. The rancher’s prize bull was missing from the section through which the railroad passed. The rancher only wanted to be paid the fair value of the bull.

The case was scheduled to be tried before the justice of the peace in the back room of the general store.

The attorney for the railroad immediately cornered the rancher and tried to get him to settle out of court. The lawyer did his best selling job, and finally the rancher agreed to take half of what he was asking.

After the rancher had signed the release and took the check, the young lawyer couldn’t resist gloating a little over his success, telling the rancher, “You know, I hate to tell you this, old man, but I put one over on you in there. I couldn’t have won the case. The engineer was asleep and the fireman was in the caboose when the train went through your ranch that morning. I didn’t have one witness to put on the stand. I bluffed you!”


The old rancher replied, “Well, I’ll tell you, young feller, I was a little worried about winning that case myself, because that durned bull came home this morning.”


----------



## intinst

Talent


----------



## intinst

Little overloaded, I believe


----------



## intinst

Boat's developed a bit of a list


----------



## intinst

Sure it's gourmet, but I'm not. Doubt I'd think it's better than that out of the blue box.


----------



## intinst

Walk this way...


----------



## intinst

Hope it's warm there


----------



## intinst

I luvs dis toy!


----------



## intinst

Love among the letters


----------



## intinst

Yep, we parked that ole' truck of yours back here somewhere a few years ago. 
Wonder where it's gone to now?


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe you are.


----------



## intinst

Just catching up on KB before I turn out the light.


----------



## intinst

Lamborghini Ankonian


----------



## intinst

Ah, life is good!


----------



## intinst

It isn't good to be the target in target practice.


----------



## intinst

OK, this one is a sing-a-long, everybody join in!


----------



## intinst

Want to get more boys interested in science?


----------



## intinst

M & M cupcakes


----------



## intinst

Lego's Millennium Falcon


----------



## intinst

Sea turtle reflection


----------



## intinst

Military fuel truck


----------



## intinst

Neuschwanstein Castle fly-by


----------



## intinst

You send me...


----------



## intinst

Ospreys on parade


----------



## intinst

Practice, practice practice


----------



## intinst

Ray of sunshine on a cloudy day


----------



## intinst

Now that's just mean


----------



## intinst

This one isn't very old


----------



## intinst

I could do that if I wanted to...not.


----------



## intinst

Michael Winslow - Whole Lotta Love by Led Zeppelin


----------



## intinst

That little doggie better get moving, those cowboys look serious!


----------



## intinst

Either the punch is sour or he isn't too thrilled about the marriage


----------



## intinst

Catching some rays


----------



## intinst

If you didn't want me to eat it why did you make it so tasty?


----------



## intinst

You sure about that?


----------



## intinst

Tulip farm in Holland


----------



## intinst

Tread carefully


----------



## intinst

Cutie closeup


----------



## intinst

Don't look down


----------



## intinst

Billy don't look too happy


----------



## intinst

Where you running off to now, you big baby?


----------



## intinst

we are hungry!


----------



## intinst

Give me five one!


----------



## intinst

1968 Fire-bird convertible


----------



## intinst

I sure wouldn't know


----------



## intinst

Proof reader wanted


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the sign, but I had this one figured out all by myself.


----------



## intinst

Forever alone?


----------



## intinst

Not my fence, but might be appropriate.


----------



## intinst

Maybe someday


----------



## intinst

Sorta confusing, ya know?


----------



## intinst

Well, it's colorful.
(If you can't say something nice, etc,)


----------



## intinst

Croque Monsieur
I'll just stick to a good ole' (American) grilled ham and cheese.


----------



## intinst

Why do people do stuff like this!?!


----------



## intinst

In case you wanted a close pic of a fly...


----------



## intinst

Interesting pic


----------



## intinst

Which aisle for those?


----------



## intinst

For those Halloween tea parties


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

For some reason, this reminds me of Baba Yaga's chicken legged house


----------



## intinst

Lots of decorated dishes


----------



## intinst

I feel safer


----------



## intinst

They really went for realism, didn't they?


----------



## intinst

Whoooo's there?


----------



## intinst

Can I go out and play?


----------



## intinst

Save the beer!


----------



## intinst

cute closeup


----------



## intinst

Geronimo!


----------



## intinst

Deep water transfer


----------



## intinst

This guy look familiar to anybody else?


----------



## intinst

Excalibur (without stone)


----------



## intinst

Great shot


----------



## intinst

Love fishing for pike


----------



## intinst

I put a bottle in the freezer. I hope it's chilled by now...


----------



## intinst

Feeding the baby


----------



## intinst

Thank you for that explanation


----------



## intinst

From the department of obvious statements


----------



## intinst

I guess I had the wrong idea...


----------



## intinst

I thought that Star_Kist didn't want tunas with good 
taste, they wanted tunas that taste good. Sorry Charlie


----------



## intinst

Found a warm spot


----------



## intinst

It's nice when your job is something you're good at doing.


----------



## intinst

Tastes good man, tastes good


----------



## intinst

But it might help the dryer?


----------



## intinst

Toothbrush holds itself


----------



## intinst

Gonna cost somebody a few dollars


----------



## intinst

Math tip


----------



## intinst

The best slow-mo of an owl you'll see today


----------



## intinst

Looks like the cereal boxes got hacked


----------



## intinst

A very different Jack-o-lantern


----------



## intinst

Boy, he's really concentrating...


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin' down there?


----------



## intinst

Be careful who you text


----------



## intinst

Anyone else hungry?


----------



## intinst

Don't know why


----------



## intinst

The Kitten IT co. will be very happy to work on in your computer.


----------



## intinst

Some serious air there


----------



## intinst

Peoplez not only onez do gymnastics!


----------



## intinst

Colorful life guard station


----------



## intinst

We've all been there


----------



## intinst

Mandarin duck


----------



## intinst

Small island


----------



## intinst

Sparkly


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Post no bills


----------



## intinst

Somebody's gonna be hungover


----------



## intinst

How it usually works


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Don't think he wants candy...


----------



## intinst

Somebody needs to lay off the spicy foods before going to sleep


----------



## intinst

Hey! "Neat" idea!


----------



## intinst

What is it, take your kid to work day?


----------



## intinst

Boom


----------



## intinst

My, what a big mouth you have


----------



## intinst

The scream


----------



## intinst

Oww!


----------



## intinst

Didn't your mother tell you not to play with your food?


----------



## intinst

Maybe there is something to this planking craze...


----------



## intinst

OK, you took your picture, can we go home now?


----------



## intinst

We need to go back to pick up the litter


----------



## intinst

OK guy, follow this!


----------



## intinst

must have some accordion DNA there


----------



## intinst

Don't invite her to the next tea party, how rude!


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's time to buy a new chair...


----------



## intinst

Poor thing, probably traumatized by all those Ewoks.


----------



## intinst

Silly haircut


----------



## intinst

I think you are in trouble now, Mario


----------



## intinst

Want to see some REAL water ballet?


----------



## intinst

Hot tub's full of chicks


----------



## intinst

Practicing for the 31st or quidditch?


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Don't we all


----------



## intinst

You're kidding, right? Right?


----------



## intinst

Wow, she can see that screen in the sunlight?


----------



## intinst

OK, that ones safe


----------



## intinst

If you know it, sing along!


----------



## intinst

R2D2-O-lantern


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Extreme close up of a toucan


----------



## intinst

Beware of cat fit in 3...2...


----------



## intinst

Except at Christmas, than we'll have Three! (till the register tape runs out)


----------



## intinst

Pass the ramen noodles


----------



## intinst

Anyone want some wedding cake?


----------



## intinst

What, isn't this how everyone reads a map?


----------



## intinst

Quick and easy Jack-o-lantern


----------



## intinst

Maybe even a dozen of them


----------



## intinst

USS Texas in Dry Dock


----------



## intinst

Time travel ability a real plus


----------



## intinst

69 Camaro SS convertible


----------



## intinst

Lookie there, luggage on the hoof


----------



## intinst

Anybody need ideas for their pumpkin carving?


----------



## intinst

It's really dusty in here, got something in my eye.


----------



## intinst

A real good person


----------



## intinst

Customer needs help in the produce section...


----------



## rayhensley




----------



## intinst

Nice hood ornament you have there


----------



## intinst

Angry Birds II:
It isn't the pigs this time
v


----------



## intinst

Do gentlemen have anything to declare? 
Yes, it was a long trip.


----------



## intinst

It's a hard life being an asteroid


----------



## intinst

Find your own, this one is mine.


----------



## intinst

Playing in the sand


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life


----------



## intinst

Puttin' on the Ritz!


----------



## intinst

Great White getting up


----------



## intinst

Well, you see officer, what had happened was...


----------



## intinst

Need some help with that? I was a Boy Scout and am good with knots


----------



## intinst

Well, those are feelings


----------



## intinst

Just in case you don't know what a 'forest' is.


----------



## intinst

Course, the argument could go either way.


----------



## intinst

Kitten burrito


----------



## intinst

Meh, did you rub a lamp or sumptin?
Guess you gotta wish or three comin'.


----------



## intinst

Mandarin Duck closeup


----------



## intinst

Miata owner with death wish


----------



## intinst

Gettin' it


----------



## intinst

Funny color for a Llama...


----------



## intinst

Northern Lights from the ISS


----------



## intinst

I love you, Thomas.


----------



## intinst

Remember these?


----------



## intinst

Looks like Spidey's a NFL fan


----------



## intinst

Anybody home?


----------



## intinst

More of those pretty Mandarin ducks


----------



## intinst

Vintage Cray Supercomputer


----------



## intinst

firearm friendly


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Remember these?


I still have one!! Lol.


----------



## intinst

I have trouble with just one in my hands


----------



## caracara

intinst said:


> I have trouble with just one in my hands


And I thought I was doing good being able to solve one. I need to work on the juggling!


----------



## intinst

Nice advertising


----------



## intinst

Slight difference from the last picture


----------



## intinst

How many times have I told you to stop playing with your food?


----------



## intinst

Still that way, huh?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a mini-bat


----------



## intinst

Busy cockpit


----------



## intinst

Most little girls would settle for a pony


----------



## intinst

Who, me?


----------



## intinst

Found a puddle


----------



## intinst

SIGH...When will it snow?


----------



## intinst

Could be a lot of those moments


----------



## intinst

Well, they are bright


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Awww of the the day?


----------



## intinst

Nina, Santa Maria, Pinta


----------



## intinst

Cue the _Jaws_ theme


----------



## intinst

Didja?


----------



## geoffthomas

What Godzilla?
C'mon Intinst, you know how MY mind works by now.

I am still stuck on trying to tie that knot on the prior page.........


----------



## intinst

66 Impala with a great flames paint job!


----------



## intinst

So many things wrong with this...


----------



## intinst

B-17 Bomber over Golden Gate
Good thing it's one of ours!


----------



## intinst

And I feel good if I get the triangle eyes and crooked mouth without cutting myself.


----------



## intinst

Stayin' alive, stayin' alive


----------



## intinst

Blackbeard's Cannon


----------



## intinst

Catilac


----------



## intinst

May have OD'd on the catnip


----------



## intinst

Clear water cliffs


----------



## intinst

Good snorkeling area


----------



## intinst

Cupcake Cupcakes


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Looks like they are all set


----------



## intinst

Nice idea


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Hot


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Looking for a landing spot


----------



## intinst

Getting away!


----------



## intinst

Money man


----------



## intinst

All we have around here is pot holes


----------



## intinst

If you stand too long you'll look like this guy


----------



## intinst

Happy (and lucky!) little guy


----------



## intinst

Do you often get lost while carrying your umbrella? 
Well then this accessory may just be right for you!


----------



## intinst

Our Hero!


----------



## intinst

Robo-clapping


----------



## intinst

44 caliber gear shift


----------



## intinst

Mmmm. Mmmm, Mmmmm!


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Big sculpture


----------



## intinst

Think I'll wait for the next flight


----------



## intinst

There, there, it'll be all right, we'll get more fishies!


----------



## intinst

Ribbit my


Spoiler



backside


!


----------



## intinst

Just chillin'


----------



## intinst

Interesting shot


----------



## intinst

Strange, very strange


----------



## intinst

Twins, but one is better housebroken than the other


----------



## intinst

Hamburger S'mores?


----------



## intinst

Waste of a PBR


----------



## intinst

Couldn't decide whether to be Wolverine or a banana, so...


----------



## intinst

DIY computer case


----------



## intinst

For LL, in case you need a hug while I'm gone to work.


----------



## intinst

Dog vs. cat


----------



## intinst

Just another Jack-O-Lantern for Halloween


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

Frankenpoodle?


----------



## intinst

colorful


----------



## intinst

Shades at the beach


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Frankenpoodle?


This is just so wrong.


----------



## intinst

I've seen people playing in a tree, but I have never seen anyone play a tree before this.


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is a commercial, but still...
For the ladies


----------



## intinst

Your argument is invalid


----------



## intinst

Scary pumpkin


----------



## intinst

Shoot, I was hoping it would act as a water slide


----------



## intinst

F-16 goin' vertical!


----------



## intinst

Fall's here


----------



## intinst

Feed me


----------



## intinst

Gotcha this time!


----------



## intinst

Don't you just hate someone interrupting you at bath time?


----------



## intinst

Perhaps in our lifetimes


----------



## intinst

Trouble with the concept


----------



## intinst

Needs a bigger recycling bin


----------



## intinst

Bride and groom


----------



## intinst

Doesn't count as a catch unless you land it


----------



## intinst

Not now, our show is on


----------



## intinst

If you don't have a computer, tough?
What state is this?


----------



## intinst

soon


----------



## intinst

I'm trying to kick the habit, but it's tough


----------



## intinst

I know, that's why they call it a door.


----------



## intinst

Should have been watching where they were going


----------



## intinst

Happy maid


----------



## intinst

Another fetching costume


----------



## intinst

Da, da, di-da Da, da, di-da


----------



## intinst

Portable stairway?


----------



## intinst

C'mon throw it, Pleeeeease?


----------



## intinst

Not much of a pool party


----------



## intinst

Now this is how you play in the water!


----------



## intinst

Raccoon eyes


----------



## intinst

Why do they never look this good at he restaurant?


----------



## intinst

Large carving


----------



## intinst

Rambogoat


----------



## intinst

Considerate?...Inconsiderate?... Yes?


----------



## intinst

reef damsels


----------



## intinst

Sapi islands, looks like it could be relaxing


----------



## intinst

Just settin' and thinkin'


----------



## intinst

Nice socks


----------



## intinst

Is hard to stalk when everything crunches


----------



## intinst

Studying, you do it your way, I'll do it mine


----------



## intinst

Not many can wear a Red Sonja costume with flare and confidence, she seems to pull it off


----------



## intinst

Those should work


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Might be a bit on the too big side


----------



## intinst

Not in my part of the country


----------



## intinst

Museum piece


----------



## intinst

Step lively now


----------



## intinst

Don't know that it will take over for pumpkins, but pretty cool.


----------



## intinst

Who me?


----------



## intinst

Creative ideas


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Emblem in a drop


----------



## intinst

In flight


----------



## intinst

In deed


----------



## intinst

tongues


----------



## intinst

Parking on the beach is hard


----------



## intinst

Long part


----------



## intinst

Wonder no longer what happened to the huge herds of buffalo
Very sad part of our history


----------



## intinst

Well, they color coordinate


----------



## intinst

Jack-o-lanterns for sale (some assembly required)


----------



## intinst

Cannibal


----------



## intinst

Nice "welcome" for your door


----------



## intinst

Looks like someone forgot part of their costume, this should be interesting


----------



## intinst

Somebody needs to let the cat out of the bag


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Happy Halloween from 'da NapCat and Friends !!


----------



## intinst

Everything is scary today, even the eggs


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That'll wake you up first thing in the morning


----------



## intinst

Found a costumer that wasn't scary


----------



## Thumper

NapCat said:


> Happy Halloween from 'da NapCat and Friends !!


I know that kitty! That's Skeezix!


----------



## intinst

Animals (and insects, fish, birds, etc.) are great!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Vegas_Asian

I can't touch bend over and touch my toes anymore. Too much candy

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

More animals:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Might as well know the truth early on


----------



## intinst

It isn't?!?


----------



## intinst

Well, it is easy to spot in the parking lot


----------



## intinst

Awful lot of glasses


----------



## intinst

How are you registered?


----------



## intinst

Tower climber


----------



## intinst

I do that a lot


----------



## intinst

Pellet through M&M's


----------



## intinst

Wombat


----------



## intinst

MY God! It's full of stars!


----------



## intinst

Should have found another architect


----------



## intinst

Well past time to get out of the water


----------



## intinst

Daddy figured out how to watch TV and his son at the same time


----------



## intinst

MINE! Go find your own.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it's real funny. Now let this cat out of the bag.


----------



## intinst

Warm spot


----------



## intinst

Models are all skin and bones


----------



## intinst

It's saying, go ahead and eat me!


----------



## intinst

Nice of him to let the guy ride along.


----------



## intinst

Not now, I'm studying for my ACT's


----------



## intinst

Nice shoes


----------



## intinst

Bet that was hard to set up


----------



## intinst

Don't you just love T tops?


----------



## intinst

Welcome to our fine establishment. Please allow me to direct you to your table.


----------



## intinst

Don't drink and paint signs, either.


----------



## intinst

This is my warm spot. Right, Spot?


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Don't you just love T tops?


I love T-tops....and will buy some Corona beer.


----------



## intinst

I've always liked the red ones


----------



## intinst

I helped my boys make a castle once, the drawbridge worked, some of the time.


----------



## intinst

Wind farm


----------



## intinst

Quite a guitar


----------



## intinst

A-falling we will go, a-falling we will go, Heigh! Ho! The derry-o, a-falling we will go


----------



## intinst

Invisable man


----------



## intinst

That'd be a lot of plastic


----------



## intinst

I do like the beach


----------



## intinst

Who needs a mirror?


----------



## intinst

Alert the press!


----------



## intinst

Be careful of which aps you choose


----------



## intinst

Good reasoning


----------



## intinst

Who knew?


----------



## intinst

Just doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## intinst

When I itches, I scratches


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, it's over? I always dress this way.


----------



## intinst

More awesome carvings


----------



## intinst

some people try to get by with seashells as decor.


----------



## intinst

BlackHawks coming in


----------



## intinst

Took a while


----------



## intinst

I have nothing to add to this, we all know one.


----------



## intinst

Typical cat


----------



## intinst

Shiny


----------



## intinst

Warning, cuteness ahead!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Nuf Said !!


----------



## loonlover

NapCat said:


> Nuf Said !!


A lovely little town, home to Ouachita Baptist and Henderson State Universities and about 40 miles down I-30 from us. Thanks for the picture, NapCat.


----------



## intinst

Not your normal ballerina


----------



## intinst

Seem warm today, to you?


----------



## intinst

Coast Guard Port Patrol boat


----------



## intinst

Hello, AAA?


----------



## intinst

Welcome back


----------



## intinst

Big Star Wars fan?


----------



## intinst

Second shot's gonna be harder


----------



## intinst

Mirror, mirror on the building...


----------



## intinst

Please let the mousie run by one more time, please?


----------



## intinst

Must belong to a woodchuck


----------



## intinst

Took the temper out of that "high quality" bit, huh?


----------



## intinst

Think I'll pass, not really hungry today


----------



## intinst

Water taxi? I've got cash...


----------



## intinst

Trust, but verify


----------



## intinst

Nice shoes


----------



## intinst

Fun with lights


----------



## intinst

I see you're STILL here...


----------



## intinst

Do the flowers make you feel better about the wreck?


----------



## intinst

Na nee na na naaa na


----------



## intinst

Vamps are everywhere


----------



## intinst

come on in, we've got candy


----------



## intinst

Whole lotta love


----------



## intinst

There's always a line at this buffet


----------



## intinst

What's a nice girl like you...


----------



## intinst

Seems angry


----------



## intinst

Glad I wasn't over there


----------



## intinst

I needs a bigger box


----------



## intinst

It does look kinda UFOish


----------



## intinst

I know some of them are built cheap but throwaways?


----------



## intinst

Out take from _The Birds_?


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

I GOTTA get me a puppy...


----------



## intinst

I am Kitten, hear me roar meow


----------



## intinst

Interesting idea


----------



## intinst

Welp, guess Halloweenz is over


----------



## intinst

Big cape


----------



## intinst

Think this will have to go down as a "fail"


----------



## intinst

Accurate costume


----------



## intinst

Put 'em up!


----------



## intinst

Best group theme costume winner for the year!
(Except for maybe Fred's hair  )


----------



## intinst

Just like a cat


----------



## intinst

One owner, less that 75,000 miles and I can let you have it for only $10,000


----------



## intinst

Was afraid a tin foil hat wouldn't be enough to block out the aliens


----------



## intinst

You guys are so beat, this is boring.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like LL's vehicle...


----------



## intinst

And a diet Coke, please.


----------



## intinst

Absenteeism is down as well


----------



## intinst

Makes dropping out of the game more fun


----------



## intinst

Elsewhere, most likely.


----------



## intinst

They think that was an ATV?


----------



## intinst

All of you KBers


----------



## intinst

The biggest always wins


----------



## intinst

Funny girl


----------



## intinst

And suddenly, dancers!


----------



## intinst

Nice Trick


----------



## intinst

I better pack a lunch


----------



## intinst

You said you'd play later...is it later yet?


----------



## intinst

I have several of them, including this one


----------



## intinst

My, that looks relaxing...


----------



## intinst

Slurp


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?
Play with the dog and mop the floor at the same time


----------



## intinst

For a little longer


----------



## intinst

Well, the idea may have been around for a while in some form or another


----------



## intinst

Big wave


----------



## intinst

Life told in a series of glasses


----------



## intinst

I've heard of a relaxing boat ride but this...


----------



## intinst

Hope no one is down there


----------



## intinst

All of a sudden, potatoes


----------



## intinst

Problems of the future (pg13)


----------



## intinst

"Nailing" da Vinci's work


----------



## intinst

Thanks, that's enough now


----------



## intinst

Think it will right itself?


----------



## intinst

OK, how'd they do that?


----------



## intinst

Great shot


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you know it just isn't going to be your day


----------



## intinst

Too low, pull up! Pull up!
Never mind









By they way, do you know what happens when a duck flies upside down?


Spoiler



They quack up.


Sorry about that.


----------



## intinst

To make an omelet, you've got to break a few eggs...


----------



## intinst

What is it with these people?


----------



## intinst

But they were quite shiny and slid right on down...


----------



## intinst

Sikorsky S-76


----------



## intinst

OCD much?


----------



## intinst

Iceland has some lovely scenery


----------



## intinst

That reminds me, it's your turn to change the toner cartridge


----------



## intinst

SR71 at 60000feet


----------



## intinst

Quite a storm


----------



## intinst

Big fan of Supersoaker water guns


----------



## intinst

Nature makes you say WOW!


----------



## intinst

Gotta love college towns


----------



## intinst

I didn't notice


----------



## intinst

Now I can't reach my pocket for the coins


----------



## intinst

No words


----------



## intinst

Big bread box


----------



## telracs

read this (or if your of a certain age, sing it)


----------



## intinst

I want to be alone


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> read this (or if your of a certain age, sing it)


Awesome!


----------



## intinst

Roar


----------



## intinst

Girl and her dog


----------



## intinst

Prepare for takeoff


----------



## intinst

Camping at the summit


----------



## intinst

Need to reset them


----------



## intinst

Can you reach it yet?


----------



## intinst

Just taking my bears for a walk...


----------



## intinst

Somebody needs to lay off the Lysergic acid diethylamide


----------



## intinst

I knew it!


----------



## intinst

I've only had twi martoonis


----------



## intinst

Psyche!


----------



## intinst

Ashley Green in red


----------



## intinst

Nice shot of some of the Brazilian Air Force


----------



## intinst

I hope


----------



## intinst

Animal buddies


----------



## intinst

I guess the 'wings' are to help her balance


----------



## intinst

Original Multi-tool?


----------



## intinst

What a man!


----------



## intinst

Big happy face


----------



## intinst

Condominium


----------



## intinst

Rubber Duckie, you're the one, you make driving lots of fun...


----------



## intinst

Look out below!


----------



## intinst

Come on in!


----------



## intinst

Rocket man


----------



## intinst

Not your cup of tea?


----------



## intinst

Won't last long


----------



## intinst

Architect's idea of funny


----------



## intinst

Where's the maple syrup?


----------



## intinst

Can't claim you were not warned...


----------



## intinst

Anyone can take it apart, lets see you get it back together with no pieces left over.


----------



## intinst

For local use only, buy your own for the house.


----------



## intinst

Told ya not to leave the lid off.


----------



## intinst

Good boy!


----------



## intinst

Famous recreation, but with safety belts and lanyards this time


----------



## intinst

Push!
You need to lose some weight


----------



## intinst

Having a little trouble with the concept


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Didn't I tell you to quit playing with your food?


----------



## intinst

Both sides


----------



## intinst

Proper spelling is important. 
(Keeps people from making fun of you in public, at least sometimes)


----------



## intinst

Must be reading KB


----------



## intinst

Did you know someone had papered over my favorite spot?
I fixed it.


----------



## intinst

Yar, Keep it to the starboard side of the road, Matey!


----------



## intinst

Just a sip.


----------



## intinst

Star Wars humor


----------



## intinst

Maybe there is something to that meditation thing.


----------



## intinst

Anyone in the market for some squash?


----------



## intinst

Me? I'm just hanging in there best I can


----------



## intinst

But does it come with HD?


----------



## intinst

Be sure you understand the gravity of this situation


----------



## intinst

Nice scooter


----------



## geoffthomas

I LIKE Hayden Panettiere on a Vespa!


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I LIKE Hayden Panettiere on a Vespa!


Or even without the Vespa.


----------



## Thumper

I want the Vespa...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

That's life


----------



## intinst

Crazy, crazy, crazy


----------



## intinst

Never give up


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I get hungry when ever I wear this sweatshirt...


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, think I'll stay out here


----------



## intinst

Secure your files


----------



## intinst

You have my word


----------



## intinst

That ought to move them


----------



## intinst

Having trouble with sales?


----------



## intinst

I hope that's a photography shop


----------



## intinst

That word, I don't think it means what you think it means


----------



## intinst

Speed Bear


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning


----------



## intinst

Looks like someone is about to hit the books


----------



## intinst

Boy, if it gets warmer...


----------



## intinst

Done all that, now what?


----------



## intinst

OK, so what is it? It's not a wall or a window...


----------



## intinst

Let's make a film underwater!


----------



## intinst

Chuga-chaga chaga-chaga


----------



## intinst

USS Missouri in dry dock


----------



## intinst

There's thunderstorms and snow storms, but, Volcano lighting?


----------



## intinst

Might as well know where you stand right in the beginning


----------



## intinst

True that


----------



## intinst

YB-51 Prototype, look familiar?


----------



## intinst

Nice view


----------



## intinst

Another nice view


----------



## intinst

Colorful but just not interested


----------



## intinst

THAT is a lot of chilli peppers


----------



## intinst

That took work


----------



## intinst

Ready for the weekend


----------



## intinst

If he survives, it'll be the snowboard trip of a life time


----------



## intinst

Wave pool?


----------



## intinst

Toes are jealous


----------



## intinst

Oh, here he goes with that ' a banana a day will keep the vet away stuff again


----------



## intinst

Never mind, just get me outta here!


----------



## intinst

[That'll do


----------



## intinst

You too?


----------



## intinst

It's easy to stay warm, if not comfortable


----------



## intinst

The black ones you say?


----------



## intinst

Work smarter not harder


----------



## intinst

Think we know


----------



## intinst

The circle must be broken


----------



## intinst

Works too good


----------



## intinst

Bamboo forest


----------



## intinst

Should keep it from getting crowded


----------



## intinst

Pretty girl at sunset


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Orca up close to the boat


----------



## intinst

Extreme low tide


----------



## intinst

Baby River Horse with Moma (Hippopotami)


----------



## intinst

F-18 with smart bombs


----------



## intinst

Math wasn't a priority with you, was it?


----------



## intinst

It would take several men to throw me off that platform 
(I'd take a few of them with me) and this guy is doing a HANDSTAND?


----------



## intinst

Could make things interesting


----------



## intinst

Weird comes to mind but seems inadequate


----------



## intinst

Cue the "Rocky" theme song


----------



## intinst

Bet you can't eat just one...








Kinda takes on a whole to meaning, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Forget something?


----------



## intinst

I will do better next time, promise.


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself Unicorn


----------



## intinst

Kinda cool, huh?


----------



## intinst

See? No Problem.


----------



## intinst

In case you wondered


----------



## intinst

Bulldog proud?


----------



## intinst

S'oK, sorry I bothered you. gulp


----------



## intinst

Lot of hitchhikers


----------



## intinst

Shadow


----------



## intinst

Likes to play with its food


----------



## intinst

Great picture


----------



## intinst

Fuzz ball


----------



## intinst

By the cat owner:
"He brings me odd things, in this case it was a can of tuna. I'm not sure if he thought it was a toy or actually knows there's tuna in it. Maybe he's trying to open the can himself...and when he realized I won't help, he picks it up and takes it elsewhere.
His name is Cupcake, he is my very very sweet 3-year-old 18lb Maine **** mix."


----------



## intinst

Yoga break dancing...yes that what I said


----------



## intinst

Purse pooch


----------



## intinst

Shiny


----------



## intinst

Don't think it's stock


----------



## intinst

Open the door...NOW!


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubbles...


----------



## intinst

That didn't go as planned


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe they do...


----------



## intinst

Or else


----------



## intinst

Momma, wait up!


----------



## intinst

Purty, but I couldn't afford the insurance, let alone the car


----------



## intinst

What would you like to talk about?


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes...


----------



## intinst

How bad do you want that video of a tornado?


----------



## intinst

Nice abs


----------



## intinst

Russian ice breaker mission


----------



## intinst

Space Shuttle contrails


----------



## intinst

If only there were an easier way to get the same benifit...


----------



## intinst

Hello?


----------



## intinst

Sit...Sit...Sit...SIT!


----------



## intinst

Kid starting early


----------



## intinst

We do things a little different over here


----------



## intinst

Please tell me that is a Halloween costume, not his normal band gear


----------



## intinst

The recession is hitting people that never thought they'd have a problem.


----------



## intinst

watch your step


----------



## intinst

I wanta see the pictures!


----------



## intinst

I have to work to get a straight line with a pen and ruler, now look at this, drawn with a ball point!


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately too often. too true


----------



## intinst

I'm fairly confident you haven't seen anything else like this before.


----------



## intinst

Stinkers, the puppy porcupine Porcupuppy.
This 5 year old male was a pet in a home, and now lives at the Alaska Wildlife Conservation Center. 
This little guy had been given an apple to eat, and seems to act more like a puppy than a porcupine!


----------



## intinst

4,000 Feet Up Some Chinese Mountain. No matter how many times you`d tell me this is perfectly safe, I say NO WAY.


----------



## intinst

That's how we roll


----------



## intinst

Location, location, location


----------



## intinst

Iz my sleepin' bag


----------



## intinst

Just bein' an athlete and stuff


----------



## intinst

Lookin' good on Letterman


----------



## intinst

That looks berry tasty!


----------



## intinst

But may give it to you


----------



## intinst

Singapore Marina


----------



## intinst

And now a real peach of a picture


----------



## intinst

Sure, the cubs look cute now...


----------



## intinst

Helpz! Iz sucking me in!


----------



## intinst

I'd sure hate to hit it


----------



## intinst

Russian nuclear sub k159
Doesn't look to be in tip top condition, does it?


----------



## intinst

French Orange Festival


----------



## intinst

Just what I've always wanted in my living room


----------



## intinst

Flexible and strong, but...


----------



## intinst

So that's what that sign means!


----------



## intinst

One of a kind, anyway


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Welcome back from vacation


----------



## intinst

Matryoshka cat


----------



## intinst

Tired of mowing


----------



## intinst

Anyone for a swim?


----------



## intinst

Yes, everything is moving according to my diabolical plan.


----------



## intinst

Mom, are you sure Dad wasn't a zebra?


----------



## intinst

Gonna fly now...


----------



## intinst

Better call the exterminators


----------



## intinst

Or maybe the Ghost Busters!
(That's one scary StayPuff Marshmallow Man!)


----------



## intinst

Belly buster?


----------



## intinst

Anybody want a brother? You can have mine.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Nice skate boarding form


----------



## intinst

Lotta hungry mouths to feed


----------



## intinst

Lunch time


----------



## intinst

Quoted for truth


----------



## intinst

Yes, Yes, you are very good at limbo.Now find somewhere else to play.


----------



## intinst

Unusual aircraft


----------



## intinst

thorny situation?


----------



## intinst

Within reason


----------



## intinst

I was just leaving...


----------



## intinst

Nummy


----------



## intinst

I said, "No pictures!"


----------



## intinst

Yellow is definitely her color


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Yellow is definitely her color


actually, any color is her color!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Why didn't I have one of these as a kid?


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Why didn't I have one of these as a kid?


Love it!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I saw this on Facebook and had to post.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Why is this?


----------



## intinst

Are you implying that I am NOT?


----------



## intinst

Seems like good advice


----------



## intinst

A well paid one, it appears


----------



## intinst

Got my ride ready for snow this year. 
It is going to snow here, right? Right?


----------



## intinst

Fixed


----------



## intinst

Likes (white) cats


----------



## intinst

Too soon?


----------



## intinst

Sad but true truths about nature


----------



## intinst

Wish our store was this organized


----------



## intinst

Just FYI


----------



## intinst

Is _UP_ being rebooted?


----------



## intinst

Reliving his childhood...or never grew out of it


----------



## intinst

Inside a _REDBOX_ machine


----------



## intinst

May be a bit of a storm coming through...


----------



## intinst

The new caps lock, in memory of...


----------



## intinst

You haven't truly lived till you have seen a dachshund go thundering by!


----------



## intinst

When they scrap handguns, they scrap them!


----------



## intinst

Are you ready for the next pillow fight?


----------



## intinst

Nice pressure suits they've got there


----------



## intinst

I heart pizza


----------



## intinst

Be nice to her or she will hurt you


----------



## intinst

Nice room by the lake


----------



## intinst

good concentration


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I heart pizza


Yes: Give an artery clogging heart attack causing heart shaped pizza to someone you love...lol. Intinst: You are the best; you always make me laugh. I love you. My daily dose of laughter.


----------



## caracara

Patience...
It is a virtue that I do not currently have!!
Reading about all the people with shipping notices on the Fire. I want mine, but seeing as mine was won, I can't complain! GAH!! I'm a bit conflicted here... and impatient!!


----------



## intinst

Hey man, could you give me a ride?


----------



## intinst

and it's already crowded in there


----------



## intinst

Say what you will, it is a great one


----------



## intinst

for the next howeverymany years


----------



## intinst

Angry Birds isn't as funny in real life, is it?


----------



## intinst

Working on his Power Point presentation?


----------



## intinst

They're so cute when they haven't a clue


----------



## intinst

This is just wrong


----------



## intinst

I've got a bad feeling about this


----------



## intinst

They're trained, like asking how your steak is just after you've taken a bite of it


----------



## intinst

Maybe, but I got in


----------



## intinst

Well, they got your attention


----------



## intinst

Sob


----------



## intinst

That didn't work either, did it?


----------



## intinst

Gotta point


----------



## intinst

So there!


----------



## intinst

I can see many fights over this


----------



## intinst

Radio Shack at the forefront of the compter generation


----------



## intinst

There will be a hair ball in your shoes for this


----------



## intinst

We couldn't agree so we compromised


----------



## intinst

The balcony has a great view!
Yes dear, I know!


----------



## Victoria J

Hmmmm. I think I'll start with some ice cream. . .


----------



## sjc

LMAO!!!


----------



## intinst

Go to Google, type in "Do a barrel roll"
(or, just click this link!)
 let me Google that for you


----------



## intinst

who says clowns are scary?


----------



## intinst

Never mind


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder to myself


----------



## intinst

He'll be fun to "cancel"


----------



## intinst

Sleeps where I wants


----------



## intinst

This wine is 'the bomb'


----------



## intinst

I iz cute, huh?


----------



## intinst

One woman's trash is another's skirt


----------



## intinst

OH NO! I have a throat AND a mouth!


----------



## intinst

Both


----------



## intinst

You want to use our bed for what?


----------



## intinst

Leaf art


----------



## intinst

Old McRobot had a farm E-I-E-I-O


----------



## intinst

Spends a LOT of time in there


----------



## intinst

You know you are, admit it.


----------



## intinst

Lamprey's got some teeth doesn't it


----------



## intinst

Vintage Greyhound station


----------



## intinst

What do you mean I can't have a grill in my dorm room?
Well what about a toaster.That's OK? Great


----------



## intinst

That's a whole lotta balloons


----------



## intinst

Sweet Home, Chicago!


----------



## intinst

Secret to getting ahead:
Look cool and calm above the surface
Paddle like Hell below!


----------



## intinst

Manatee


----------



## intinst

Oktoberfest sure looks interesting


----------



## intinst

Dis is boring


----------



## intinst

Is this close enough?
How about now?


----------



## intinst

Either Chewbacca looks much different than I thought he would shaved or she's killed a wookie!


----------



## intinst

You tried it, didn't you?


----------



## intinst

Quite a toaster


----------



## intinst

So far...


----------



## intinst

OK, who's going to clean up this mess? I'm not!


----------



## intinst

And continuing with a theme


----------



## intinst

Young Skywalker


----------



## intinst

Tin foil is old hat...


----------



## intinst

Don't be the only one at the party without some sort of a costume


----------



## intinst

I think I know where the overage in the department budget came from


----------



## intinst

A real transformer


----------



## intinst

Not politically correct


----------



## intinst

Just think how excited I'd be with color vision!


----------



## intinst

Reflection


----------



## intinst

Inappropriate ad placement


----------



## intinst

And suddenly, umbrellas!


----------



## intinst

Ironic, huh?


----------



## intinst

Really getting into character


----------



## intinst

Cool...probably literally


----------



## intinst

Peek-a-boo


----------



## intinst

nice ring


----------



## intinst

Chocolate, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Must be a little dry today.


----------



## intinst

lol cats, you so funny!


----------



## intinst

From atop Freedom Tower


----------



## intinst

Blue Crayfish


----------



## intinst

Sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl


----------



## intinst

Nice racket


----------



## intinst

Shark Attack!


----------



## intinst

What a place to relax


----------



## intinst

Does not understand the concept of face paint


----------



## intinst

Anyone want a hot milkshake?


----------



## intinst

Streetcar in New Orleans
Anyone else feel like thy are looking at the Enterprise going into Warp?


----------



## intinst

Working for a promotion


----------



## intinst

In your Easter bonnet,
with all the frills upon it...


----------



## intinst

Baby sea turtle


----------



## intinst

Did you hear something?


----------



## intinst

Welcome back from vacation


----------



## intinst

We said, NO PICTURES!


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday house pet


----------



## intinst

Are you CRAZY? Never mind, answered my own question.


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Flight of the chihuahua?


----------



## intinst

Never too early to start getting costume ideas for next Halloween


----------



## intinst

Polly want a cracker? Seagull want a chip?


----------



## intinst

I'll have to think about wearing one of these


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that always makes me nauseous too


----------



## intinst

Taylor Swift


----------



## intinst

Jom Gomm Performs Passionflower On Acoustic Guitar
Not bad for his first attempt at playing a stringed instrument...


----------



## intinst

Gumdrop, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Sigh, I can't draw anything.


----------



## intinst

Sure glad open containers are not allowed, or that trash can 
would be filled to overflowing...wait a minute, it is.


----------



## intinst

Sure hope he checked for rocks and water depth first


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others, 
One of these things just doesn't belong, 
Can you tell which thing is not like the others, 
by the time I finish my song?


----------



## intinst

Certainly in shape and STRONG!


----------



## intinst

Now that's a Tiki bar


----------



## intinst

LL won't like this bridge picture, she'd even argue the part about being a bridge.


----------



## intinst

Mat for all two seasons


----------



## intinst

Jealous of how good I look in my boots, ain't ya?


----------



## intinst

You'll move when I say you'll move


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, but I don't sign anything until my two lawyers here OK it.


----------



## intinst

Does Scarlet have one of these?


----------



## intinst

Can I look yet? How about now? How about now? Now?


----------



## intinst

This why my landry runs asr so long, she lives in anther state!


----------



## intinst

Don't look at him, he's an angry sort of bird


----------



## intinst

Enjoy it for the brief seconds it lasts


----------



## intinst

Fish heads, fish heads, rolly polly fish heads
Fish heads, fish heads, eat them up
Yumm!


----------



## intinst

And that lead me to this video
(It may come as no surprise that I used to really like Dr. Dememto


----------



## intinst

Forever alone


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth


----------



## intinst

Think you have a bad job? What o you think of these?


----------



## intinst

keep the windows rolled up and the doors locked


----------



## genodidit!

what's a kindle?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Does Scarlet have one of these?


Scarlet would simply rip open the container. and then use the lock to beat about the head and shoulders the IDIOT who put it on her chocolate.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Gotta point


Maybe, but I would _NOT_ bite him!!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

scarlet said:


> Scarlet would simply rip open the container. and then use the lock to beat about the head and shoulders the IDIOT who put it on her chocolate.


But wouldn't it keep your precious chocolate safe from intruding interlopers? That's a valuable service!


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> Maybe, but I would _NOT_ bite him!!!!


"if all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail"?
Sharks use what they got. CHOMP!
We, on the other hand are free to pick up that Louisville Slugger.


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> But wouldn't it keep your precious chocolate safe from intruding interlopers? That's a valuable service!


Sorry, my original post should say ice cream, not chocolate. The ice cream is protected by the freezer, and not even you could get to my chocolate.


----------



## intinst

The Iron Man of F1, Ricardo Patrese takes his wife for a lap around Jerez in a Civic-R.
Note: From gestures and tone of voice, this may be PG-13. (I don't speak Italian, so not completely sure.  )


----------



## intinst

You shouldn't be thinking about your school work ALL of the time...


----------



## intinst

Seems a bit much


----------



## intinst

Ever had a day sart out where you knew it was going to be bad?


----------



## intinst

Must be a lot of complaints


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

We'd hate to have to shoot you down


----------



## intinst

Car or teeter totter, you decide


----------



## intinst

The Montana Department of Employment, Division of Labor Standards claimed a small rancher 
was not paying proper wages to his help and sent an agent out to investigate him.

GOV'T AGENT: "I need a list of your employees and how much you pay them."

RANCHER: "Well, there's my hired hand who's been with me for 3 years. I pay him $200 a week plus free room and board.
Then there's the mentally challenged guy. He works about 18 hours every day and does about 90% of all the work around here. 
He makes about $10 per week, pays his own room and board, and I buy him a bottle of bourbon every Saturday night so he can 
cope with life. He also sleeps with my wife occasionally."

GOV'T AGENT: "That's the guy I want to talk to - the mentally challenged one."

RANCHER: "That would be me."


----------



## intinst

Not a fan of feline pets, I'd say


----------



## intinst

Sleeps like I wants


----------



## intinst

Most likely, but it ain't gonna happen


----------



## intinst

Is that how it's done?


----------



## intinst

Thank you for that information


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

I missed that in history class


----------



## intinst

Now there's a dot com company that's looking good


----------



## intinst

Limit one per customer or heart attack, whichever comes first


----------



## intinst

Interesting do


----------



## intinst

Well, they've certainly taken plenty of my cash over the years, wonder where they put it?


----------



## intinst

Perfect timing on the picture


----------



## intinst

B et he's glad he was wearing the helmet


----------



## intinst

I feel certain that drugs were involved in making this ad


----------



## intinst

Did you have a bad weekend? 
Do you have a dog?
Things can get 100% better quickly.


----------



## intinst

Bit drafty today


----------



## intinst

goal!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> I missed that in history class


AND.........


----------



## intinst

I'll just have the one glass of wine, please.


----------



## intinst

Rio de Janeiro at night


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

Have you met your cute quotient for the day?


----------



## intinst

Don't think so


----------



## intinst

Hmmmmm


----------



## intinst

Alyson Hannigan


----------



## intinst

Meet Norman


----------



## intinst

I TOLD you not to get her upset!


----------



## intinst

Skill, right? Right?


----------



## intinst

Actually, LL says it far more and doesn't leave room for much else


----------



## intinst

How'd you get in there?


----------



## intinst

This is as close as I'll ever be to the key to one


----------



## intinst

Belly buster!


----------



## intinst

Drinking throws off my aim but makes me stronger


----------



## intinst

Nice place for Yoga


----------



## intinst

That'll wake you up in the morning and how about that tree placement?


----------



## intinst

I'm glad we had this little father to son talk, now go play.


----------



## intinst

Ack!


----------



## intinst

I'm all packed and ready to with you!


----------



## intinst

Chocolate can do that to some people, right scarlet?


----------



## intinst

How about a light breakfast?


----------



## intinst

Book forgot to mention this


----------



## intinst

Clear water, huh?


----------



## intinst

Pupcakes!


----------



## intinst

They don't look like that in my neck of the woods


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Chocolate can do that to some people, right scarlet?


especially godiva brownies!


----------



## tessa

intinst said:


> They don't look like that in my neck of the woods


 That McDonalds is in New Hyde Park NY. The village wouldn't let McDonalds rip down the old mansion.

tessa


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of McDonald's, this McDonald's arches OVER an interstate highway in Northeast Oklahoma. They claim to be the world's largest McDonald's, though I've seen suggestions that isn't necessarily true.


----------



## Sofie

> Speaking of McDonald's, this McDonald's arches OVER an interstate highway in Northeast Oklahoma. They claim to be the world's largest McDonald's, though I've seen suggestions that isn't necessarily true.


I've eaten at that McDonald's many times on my way to Arizona. It's big if you count the different shops inside.


----------



## intinst

The guy from French Lick township was one cool roundballer


----------



## loonlover

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## intinst

One of the most famous drag racing cars, Bob Riggle's _Hemi Under Glass_!
1/4 mile wheel stands in under 11 seconds at 110 mph standard


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## intinst

Whoa!


----------



## intinst

Beep!


----------



## intinst

Someone REALLY like poker


----------



## intinst

Really really low pass or crash, your call


----------



## intinst

Don't know what it is, but you aren't going to be passing it.


----------



## intinst

Friends at sunset


----------



## intinst

SuperGirl's costume has changed again


----------



## intinst

Making the Best of a Bad Situation (old Dick Feller song)


----------



## intinst

Having fun


----------



## intinst

Guess they didn't read the sign


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin' in there?


----------



## intinst

Original store name


----------



## intinst

No axe for the little one?


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Mooooving on now


----------



## intinst

They still smoke cigarettes in the Star Wars Universe?
(Nice carbon fiber job, by the way)


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't make fun of her pink AR-15


----------



## intinst

Time to refuel


----------



## intinst

Two friends, taking in the nice day


----------



## intinst

Always time for music


----------



## intinst

Holly Madison's Butterballs
The turkeys, get you mind out of the gutter


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I was through reading them


----------



## intinst

Yoga on the beach at sunset


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, the old Bluesmobile


----------



## intinst

I feel intimidated...


----------



## intinst

Baby squirrel is a handful, literally


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, I dare you.


----------



## intinst

Dubai airshow


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Great balance


----------



## intinst

Great hat for yesterday!


----------



## intinst

Want to annoy a cat?


----------



## intinst

What is that on top of the bacon?


----------



## intinst

Except when he wears Batman PJs.


----------



## intinst

Don't try this at home


----------



## intinst

Darn. They're not my size.


----------



## intinst

Did I hear the can opener?


----------



## intinst

Wakey wakey


----------



## intinst

I believe you are right


----------



## intinst

Water balloon pop


----------



## intinst

Herz now


----------



## intinst

What bird brain came up with this idea?


----------



## intinst

Can I help?


----------



## intinst

Dog walking like a boss


----------



## intinst

It was a challenge to drink all that beer to make their costumes, but they were up to it.


----------



## intinst

Breakfast time already?


----------



## intinst

Compassionate sort, weird, bu compassionate


----------



## intinst

OK I know what this is, it's bean sprouts.
But who puts them on their burger?


----------



## intinst

My kind of place


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sesame Street cupcakes!


----------



## intinst

You dropped something


----------



## intinst

Yes let's


----------



## intinst

Fort Boyard, France


----------



## intinst

It's never good


----------



## intinst

You too? (Probably just the guys)


----------



## intinst

Somehow, this is scarier than Freddy.


----------



## intinst

How apropos, made with guitar picks


----------



## intinst

Very cool fountain, music is nice, too


----------



## intinst

Adorable Baby Elephant Being Adorable


----------



## intinst

And another:
Baby Elephant Blowing bubbles at the Hamburg Zoo in Germany.


----------



## intinst

Played...too...hard


----------



## intinst

Don't think he buying it


----------



## intinst

Rather schizophrenic sign


----------



## intinst

Story of my life, day late and a dollar short


----------



## intinst

Enter at own risk


----------



## intinst

Little privacy, please!


----------



## intinst

Phasers set to "stun"


----------



## intinst

"Keep on goin' till it sounds expensive"


----------



## intinst

I KNEW it!


----------



## intinst

I don't know what kind of tattoo I want!
How about something basic?
OK


----------



## intinst

Got no clue, I was just driving along an then, WHAM!


----------



## intinst

You couldn't do this kind of stuff on purpose


----------



## intinst

Wonder if she fell for it?


----------



## intinst

With a different outfit for every day


----------



## intinst

Bet they're fighting over who does the pat down


----------



## intinst

Something's fishy about those eyes...


----------



## intinst

Don't think you've got it loaded right


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I'm in your drawer. What of it?


----------



## intinst

Mandarin ducks


----------



## intinst

One in every crowd


----------



## intinst

Don't believe she's ready for that role in cos-play


----------



## intinst

That trash can looks familiar


----------



## intinst

So that's where they get banana yellow


----------



## intinst

Prism


----------



## intinst

No such thing as a wolf-man, huh?


----------



## intinst

Watch that next step, it's a doozy


----------



## intinst

Old Dukes of Hazard still (I hope)


----------



## intinst

Wow, good thing no one has broken the law by putting 
nails or signs or oranges... wait a minute. Oranges?


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a 'good' team


----------



## intinst

Water seem a bit shallow here to you?


----------



## intinst

Only on November 11th


----------



## intinst

Can you help me out a little here?


----------



## intinst

Seems kinda dust today


----------



## intinst

F18 SuperHornet at sunset


----------



## intinst

Mercedes BI turbo


----------



## intinst

Haven't seen those yet


----------



## intinst

Now that's a sand castle


----------



## intinst

Cute Kitty


----------



## intinst

And it's been in short supply recently


----------



## intinst

Worked for mine


----------



## intinst

I like turning pages


----------



## intinst

"Adult," huh? I've sure seen a lot of grownups 
acting like kids because of this kind of stuff.


----------



## intinst

Perhaps a good philosophy for life


----------



## intinst

Well, sometimes WD-40...


----------



## intinst

For the "Die-hard" music lover?


----------



## intinst

Watkins Glen state park, New York


----------



## intinst

Interesting use of watermelon fabric


----------



## intinst

I wonder what is going on in this picture?
I'd ask, but I'm afraid she'd hit me with that tree.


----------



## intinst

No. I don't need any help. I can get my own midnight snack.


----------



## intinst

This will not end well


----------



## intinst

I thought they were supposed to be competing...or is this a relay race?


----------



## intinst

What aisle are they on?


----------



## intinst

An above average attempt at planking


----------



## intinst

Tell me again about underpowered!


----------



## intinst

Don't slam the door


----------



## intinst

Bit foggy down with the common people today


----------



## intinst

Nice Spiderman Collage


----------



## intinst

I don't want to sit in either chair


----------



## intinst

1930 Mercedes Benz SSK
Hmmm, I think I know where they got the idea for the design of the BatMobile


----------



## intinst

And you think getting a pedicure is a hassle


----------



## intinst

Scaffolding is for chumps


----------



## intinst

What cat? Where? Oh, that cat.


----------



## intinst

I'm sure it would have been platonic


----------



## intinst

Making the best of a bad situation


----------



## intinst

Is this a example of dry British humour?


----------



## intinst

Our ever changing language


----------



## intinst

Show off


----------



## intinst

accidental optical illusion


----------



## intinst

Yes, we are keeping score


----------



## intinst

It's quite a range


----------



## intinst

Nice tan
\


----------



## intinst

OH my


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> It's never good


Guilty!!! Lmao!!! Everyone yells at me for it.


----------



## intinst

1) Porcupines don't like to share
2) porcupines can talk!


----------



## intinst

Hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## intinst

The guy in the background looks like he's on the monkey's side.


----------



## intinst

Does the tail go down the bridge of his nose?


----------



## intinst

How true


----------



## intinst

Question for all time?


----------



## intinst

And some of the cool stuff that wasn't around when you were "technically" a kid.


----------



## intinst

Some interesting pictures of famous people together


----------



## intinst

Whatever you say, sign.


----------



## intinst

Close the door for privacy


----------



## intinst

I sure make it easy for them.


----------



## intinst

Well, at least you know going in.


----------



## intinst

planking winner?


----------



## intinst

Yep, bad week


----------



## intinst

If you say so


----------



## intinst

Good evening sir or madam. I am a college student, 
paying my way by selling magazine subscriptions...


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty cutey


----------



## intinst

Spoiler



Spoiler


alert


----------



## intinst

Not just no, but...


----------



## intinst

Tastes better this way


----------



## intinst

Cow chic?


----------



## intinst

Eleventh commandment


----------



## intinst

Beer battered onion rings, mmmmm


----------



## intinst

Volcano in a volcano


----------



## intinst

Who'd like a nice chocolate milkshake?


----------



## intinst

Firefighting in winter is not a good time


----------



## intinst

A-130 Spectre


----------



## intinst

Boba Fett's cousin Boo...nevermind


----------



## sjc

Lmao!!  Above
(And...that volcano shot is gorgeous!!)


----------



## intinst

Closer...closer...everybody smile on three...1...2...


----------



## intinst

Another old volcano pic


----------



## intinst

Striking blue eyes


----------



## intinst

A-10 in the snow


----------



## intinst

SIGH


----------



## intinst

Now that office doesn't look too bad


----------



## intinst

Whaja say?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a warning


----------



## intinst

Want some?


----------



## intinst

If we don't have it, you don't want to drink it.


----------



## intinst

Pretty Kristin Bell


----------



## intinst

What can you see?


----------



## intinst

Must be one of Teddy's boys...


----------



## intinst

Trinity College Library, Dublin


----------



## intinst

Anti Gravity?


----------



## intinst

I said, SCRAM!


----------



## intinst

Why, yes. It is quite comfortable, you should try it.


----------



## intinst

Know how to party!


----------



## intinst

Problem solved!


----------



## intinst

I'll pass. Thanks anyway.


----------



## intinst

Landing pad occupied. Hover mode activated.


----------



## intinst

Work it in to your advertising anyway you can.


----------



## intinst

Must have lost a bet


----------



## intinst

OK, this zombie thing has officially gone too far now.


----------



## intinst

Now here's one for the guys


----------



## intinst

Don't you though?


----------



## intinst

Put all your kibbles in the bag and no one gets bit, err hurt.


----------



## intinst

Better turn the wipers on to high


----------



## intinst

Wardrobe malfunction


----------



## intinst

Training for _You Think You Can Dance?_


----------



## intinst

And you think you have trouble with your blog


----------



## intinst

Thud


----------



## intinst

Remaking _My Mother the Car_ for the younger generations


----------



## intinst

I'll have your cable TV back up in just a minute...or so.


----------



## intinst

Well, you'd have good advisability


----------



## intinst

Cookies and donuts and muffins, Oh My! Cookies and donuts and muffins, Oh My!


----------



## intinst

Didn't like the 'burbs?


----------



## intinst

Little bit of recoil, there.


----------



## intinst

Top of the mast


----------



## intinst

B-1


----------



## intinst

Awesome graffiti, took a while, too.


----------



## intinst

Dare ya


----------



## intinst

Ba'ah


----------



## caracara

So I just found this app on my phone that turns it into a keyboard/ mouse for my laptop. And my laptop is hooked up to the tv screen, so now i can be extremely lazy and sit on the couch with just my phone and browse the internet! I am sure there is something to be said about college kids in this... haha.


----------



## intinst

Lily Shreds The Trail
Small dog, big heart. Aww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Remember, whoop whoop


----------



## intinst

Do you really think that's a knock off?


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## intinst

Great ocean view...


----------



## intinst

NOW can we play?


----------



## intinst

Serious business, two people are depending on you


----------



## intinst

Haven't I seen your picture somewhere?


----------



## intinst

Fairchild A-10 Thunderbolt (aka, the Warthog)


----------



## intinst

Guess it's time to wake up from my 5th nap and eat my 2nd lunch


----------



## intinst

You look like you'd taste so good


----------



## intinst

Wonder if he called 911?


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

You've got a friend


----------



## intinst

Saying that you clean clocks for a living doesn't sound 
impressive until you realize one of them is Big Ben.


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't stand there too long in case in comes UN-balanced!


----------



## intinst

Since you said it was just a small ghost we sent our econo-squad


----------



## intinst

Our love can never be, kiss me and don't look back


----------



## intinst

Running ahead of the storm


----------



## intinst

Twice as much as Oxygen, anyway


----------



## intinst

Fixed it


----------



## intinst

Worth a picture or two


----------



## intinst

You're going to eat me, aren't you?


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this picture for a while


----------



## intinst

Requests?


----------



## intinst

Didn't have room for my BIG lens


----------



## intinst

Quite a location for a pool


----------



## intinst

Maintenance on that should be interesting


----------



## intinst

I has Basketball skills


----------



## intinst

Work AND stay in shape


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

Great wave picture


----------



## intinst

What's an anachronism?


----------



## intinst

Got closer that time


----------



## intinst

Well, older anyway


----------



## intinst

Nice bookend


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I've got your back


----------



## intinst

Sure is hot today


----------



## intinst

Robo-elephant


----------



## intinst

See, cats can to planks.


----------



## intinst

Nice try, but your attempt at distraction did not work


----------



## intinst

At least for a little while


----------



## intinst

don't let the looks fool you


----------



## intinst

That's what I thought!


----------



## intinst

This is my spinning like crazy face


----------



## intinst

I thought YOU set the park brake


----------



## intinst

Underwater fetch


----------



## intinst

Teamwork


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Guess it's time to wake up from my 5th nap and eat my 2nd lunch


Oh how 'da NapCat relates to this !!


----------



## intinst

Hate to be trying to land in that rain squall/storm


----------



## intinst

Small basement


----------



## intinst

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## intinst

Or something


----------



## intinst

That's a different looking traffic jam


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, come here often?


----------



## intinst

How all cats view themselves


----------



## intinst

Soon...very soon


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

And they called it puppy horsie love...


----------



## intinst

Know someone who is big into super heroes?
Here's their cake.


----------



## intinst

Thar she blows!


----------



## intinst

You can build anything with Lego's™!


----------



## intinst

Could be a fan


----------



## intinst

Cue the _Born to be Wild_ theme music


----------



## intinst

Better than 'holding up' the tower in Pisa


----------



## intinst

Isn't this fun, Son?


----------



## intinst

I like it


----------



## intinst

Mutual respect


----------



## Geoffrey




----------



## intinst

For that little ole wine drinker me.


----------



## intinst

What paper towels?


----------



## intinst

It was in my way


----------



## intinst

Nice 'stache


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

I'm all over this


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, is this the shampoo aisle?


----------



## intinst

But it helps


----------



## intinst

Hoping prayer works


----------



## intinst

Gas power or pedals?


----------



## intinst

Want to meet later? I know a place with great bugs.


----------



## intinst

Real life Snoopy


----------



## intinst

Nice cake hauler you've got there


----------



## intinst

See how much better?


----------



## intinst

Who's the boss?


----------



## intinst

Texas, It's a whole 'nother country


----------



## intinst

Hope this is photoshopped


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Couldn't afford the rest of the dummy?


----------



## intinst

Window shopping


----------



## intinst

Don't know exactly what's going on here, but there are a lot of smiles on those faces


----------



## intinst

It came from the deep...


----------



## intinst

Goin' up


----------



## intinst

How'd you get up there?


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Nice view you've got there


----------



## intinst

Complete the whole set!


----------



## intinst

Hang glider in an interesting spot


----------



## intinst

Azure Window, Malta


----------



## intinst

Looking for a story on Batman?


----------



## intinst

She can kick you


Spoiler



behind


! Mine too.


----------



## intinst

Must be high tide


----------



## intinst

Hello. My name is Inigo...


----------



## intinst

I pointed to two old drunks sitting across the bar from us and told my friend "That's us in 10 years". He said "That's a mirror, Stupid."


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't have picture to share at this time; but certainly enjoy variety of pictures.


----------



## intinst

How much work did you put into your Halloween costume?


----------



## intinst

Good to the last drop


----------



## intinst

What do you want on your pizza?


----------



## intinst

Told you not to sit so close


----------



## intinst

Well, at least I've been doing it right


----------



## intinst

That's what happens when you try to cut your own hair with a chain saw


----------



## intinst

Bling


----------



## intinst

Don't mind me, I just get my own food if I get hungry


----------



## intinst

Thanks, mom


----------



## intinst

Is that so?


----------



## intinst

Kinda sorta like


----------



## intinst

TMNT watermelons


----------



## intinst

Optical illusion truck


----------



## intinst

Quicky home addition


----------



## intinst

Post no bills


----------



## intinst

That would be the last banana I'd peal


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe you could


----------



## intinst

Nope, not me


----------



## intinst

Iz not a teacup poodle, Iz a coffee cup Chihuahua


----------



## intinst

Redundant


----------



## intinst

I think I'd like it


----------



## intinst

But I wouldn't like this


----------



## intinst

Perspective throws you off, huh?


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it


----------



## intinst

Scary diver


----------



## intinst

Liquid swan


----------



## intinst

Uhhh...


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I have a Kindle.


----------



## intinst

Hey , I'm carefree, spontaneous and...Wait a minute, what's this heedless fool stuff?


----------



## intinst

Why I've never let myself get into Video games games


----------



## intinst

Ready for football, I see you have your helmet and pads...


----------



## intinst

Remember Teddy? Well he likes pumpkins as much as he likes corn....mine, mine, mine!


----------



## intinst

King of the keyboard


----------



## intinst

Just updating my Facebook status, almost done.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hello, care to join me for dinner?


----------



## intinst

Little BIG red wagon!


----------



## intinst

Red vs red


----------



## intinst

Those ribs look great, I'm ready to eat!


----------



## intinst

Lampreys


----------



## intinst

Interesting road there


----------



## intinst

Pass the chips!


----------



## intinst

Got your attention


----------



## intinst

Fish and chips look good


----------



## intinst

Yeah, glad I got mine early, so many others want it now


----------



## intinst

Lucky he didn't take the Hummer's spot.


----------



## intinst

Course, just because you have four wheel drive, doesn't mean you can't get stuck...


----------



## intinst

Ha ha


----------



## intinst

Nice advertisement


----------



## intinst

Yoda's even smaller than I pictured him


----------



## intinst

Well that certainly puts things into perspective


----------



## intinst

Tada!


----------



## intinst

Howdy!


----------



## intinst

View from the top


----------



## intinst

Life's not easy for a member of the Evil Empire


----------



## intinst

Limotorcycle


----------



## intinst

Want to get your shopping done in a hurry?


----------



## intinst

Should have had that figured out in the beginning


----------



## intinst

Does not understand concept


----------



## intinst

Do me a favor, quick!


----------



## intinst

Imagine what it must have been like before


----------



## intinst

Long trip to the top


----------



## intinst

Super Powers?


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Los Angeles class attack submarine


----------



## intinst

Water Rocketman


----------



## intinst

Short game


----------



## intinst

Thanks for all the help


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately, not an uncommon way of "thinking"


----------



## intinst

Think about it


----------



## intinst

Flash don't get no respect


----------



## intinst

Pop!


----------



## intinst

No longer just in cans!


----------



## intinst

Steam Punk enough for you?


----------



## intinst

It's not the size of the dog in the fight,
it's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## intinst

Iz not fat, Iz fluffy


----------



## intinst

Rain song


----------



## intinst

Free Hugs!


----------



## intinst

The view I want from my cabin front porch


----------



## intinst

Nice hiking path


----------



## intinst

Just don't try to eat it


----------



## intinst

Good evening, do you have a reservation?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, I like the color purple...


----------



## intinst

Excellent parking job


----------



## intinst

A pool table for the classic car fan


----------



## intinst

Watch out for his brothers with the Katana, Sai and Bo.


----------



## intinst

Interesting way to get rid of old credit cards.


----------



## intinst

BIG chocolate bar


----------



## intinst

I'm thinking it's for any kind.


----------



## intinst

My, she looks like she's comfy...not.


----------



## intinst

The city must come and tow away the cars after 
their drivers give up and just park them.


----------



## intinst

Not much of a quantity savings


----------



## intinst

Sooo, what's in the cartons?


----------



## intinst

In a general, non specific kind of way.


----------



## intinst

I'd hope for a big discount for all three.


----------



## intinst

They just don't like kids, do they?


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Nice day to work on your tan


----------



## intinst

Nice swimsuit she almost has on.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't like Smurfs on his cake?


----------



## intinst

Sailing, sailing, over the bounding main tube of paint


----------



## intinst

Looks mean


----------



## intinst

Let me get the pot boiling ad the butter melted...


----------



## intinst

Feeling small


----------



## intinst

Nice lagoon


----------



## intinst

'tis the season


----------



## intinst

Inter species romance?


----------



## intinst

Get the Ball...Get the Ball...Get the Ball...


----------



## intinst

Mine, all mine!


----------



## intinst

Lotta hitch hikers


----------



## intinst

Isn't it lunch time yet?


----------



## intinst

Beating Tetris


----------



## intinst

Smarty pants


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

Don't ask again


----------



## intinst

Which one?


----------



## lea_owens

Eyes bin playin wif de pwetty tings. You like?


----------



## intinst

They all think they are lap dogs


----------



## intinst

lea_owens said:


> Eyes bin playin wif de pwetty tings. You like?


Nice!


----------



## intinst

Piloting for dummies?


----------



## intinst

Very flexible


----------



## intinst

Seems friendly enough


----------



## intinst

No pictures, please.


----------



## intinst

Fog maker?


----------



## intinst

Steampunk light saber


----------



## intinst

See, I told you it would freeze before it hits


----------



## intinst

Not now, iz doin' my yogaz


----------



## intinst

Big smile for the camera


----------



## intinst

You didn't say we would be jumping out!


----------



## intinst

Ready when you are


----------



## intinst

Supergirl practicing


----------



## intinst

Cheap couture


----------



## intinst

Windy today, huh?


----------



## intinst

Somebody eated it!


----------



## intinst

Just a warning


----------



## intinst

5% seems high, at l;east the way I play.


----------



## intinst

Bonzai!


----------



## intinst

heterochromia iridis


----------



## intinst

Turkey burger, anyone?


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...


----------



## intinst

Your limo is here


----------



## intinst

BFF


----------



## intinst

Airbus fleet


----------



## intinst

Must be an engineering student


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, good one


----------



## intinst

Go away...now


----------



## intinst

Yes, both of them


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bad feelings between companies


----------



## intinst

Hot rod


----------



## intinst

Someday...someday


----------



## intinst

Very brave


----------



## intinst

Had to be a husky, right?


----------



## intinst

Icons of Star Trek and Star Wars recently took to the internet arguing 
that their franchise reigned supreme. When things got personal, 
George Takei--the only actor who has worked in both--stepped in 
to broker the peace by identifying a mutual threat.


----------



## intinst

The Present Man


----------



## intinst

Better hope your face doesn't get stuck like that,
your Mama will say I told you so!


----------



## intinst

Pro tip: Remember, the brake is the one on the left


----------



## intinst

Three can keep a secret, if two of them are dead.
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## intinst

Also bed posts and dressers


----------



## intinst

The three most important things for:
Real estate; location, location, location
Photography; timing, timing, timing


----------



## intinst

Must not be able to read


----------



## intinst

No calls, please.


----------



## intinst

True fan


----------



## intinst

Not around here, at least


----------



## intinst

Not helping here


----------



## intinst

We went low budget on the tree this year


----------



## intinst

Who knew daytime fireworks would be so intertaining?


----------



## intinst

Shoulda bought signs


----------



## intinst

What we gonna build?


----------



## intinst

Prowler Take off


----------



## intinst

Colorful frogs


----------



## intinst

Try not to go off the road here


----------



## intinst

F-18 Hornet takeoff


----------



## intinst

Tough job, wonder what it pays?


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there and I like it!


----------



## intinst

I got my eye on you


----------



## intinst

Who's there?


----------



## intinst

She really was psychic


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Needs garlic


----------



## intinst

They make me look sophisticated


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't bother the kid


----------



## intinst

What to do, what to do?


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Don't touch the monitor, either


----------



## intinst

For your holiday enjoyment


----------



## intinst

Concrete Buffer Gone Wild
Don`t make it angry...you won`t like it when it`s angry.


----------



## intinst

nom


----------



## intinst

Not a bad haul for my first Halloween


----------



## intinst

The next day, back to the left. See? It's repetitive.


----------



## intinst

You sure?


----------



## intinst

A beer and a nice pair of...sunglasses. What did you think I was looking at?


----------



## intinst

Must be serious, did it in Neon.


----------



## intinst

Cold, bring it on!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Very colorful personality


----------



## intinst

Hey I know that card game! 52 pickup!


----------



## intinst

Mila Kunis is a cutie


----------



## intinst

154 frets. 80 fingers. 51 strings. 40 pounds. 16 hands. 8 necks. 1 instrument...


----------



## intinst

Looong way down


----------



## intinst

Sad this is needed


----------



## intinst

Is that a good price for Purple Stuff?


----------



## intinst

Think they have it all figured out, don't they?


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the update


----------



## intinst

It's a trap!


----------



## intinst

Thought it felt kinda warm today


----------



## intinst

Let me in, before he does THAT again!


----------



## intinst

We are not amused


----------



## intinst

And what flavor is this one?


----------



## intinst

Bet that takes a while to wash


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## intinst

Think it's "shopped?"


----------



## intinst

Cool Tis the season.... And now - Sugar Plum Fairy played on a glass harp. Glass harp - also known as glasses of water. Don't even try to not like this, can't be done


----------



## intinst

Teddy, the talking porcupine, wishes you a Merry Christmas!


----------



## intinst

Won't have to dig this one out of the couch cushions


----------



## intinst

Brrrr!


----------



## intinst

It's after me!


----------



## intinst

This marriage will be a long one.


----------



## intinst

That's one way to get a girl's attention


----------



## intinst

Seems sunblock would be easier


----------



## intinst

A team


----------



## intinst

Think we've found what Santa does in the off season


----------



## intinst

Do it yourself tree, but you better be thirsty or have lots of friends


----------



## intinst

Being a mall Santa is hard work


----------



## intinst

Supposed to be a car in this picture, but I'm having trouble seeing it.


----------



## intinst

CAUTION! Cuteness overload ahead!


----------



## intinst

Not puss, puss puss?


----------



## intinst

Nothing beats a nice, relaxing drive through the mountains...


----------



## intinst

Unless it's an easy day on the lake...


----------



## intinst

Would you mind passing the salt? Thank you.


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh


----------



## intinst

Give me a hand?


----------



## intinst

Is that a Car & Driver magazine?


----------



## intinst

If you go to see it personally, remember the sunglasses and the sun block.


----------



## intinst

Inter-species fist bump!


----------



## intinst

How'd you like a fist sandwich?


----------



## intinst

What happened to Rudolph?


----------



## intinst

Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## intinst

Nice graduation present


----------



## intinst

Want to race a rally car?


----------



## intinst

You guys do what you want, I'm staying here where it's cool


----------



## intinst

Nice utility belt


----------



## intinst

Gangsta style, can't quite carry it off


----------



## intinst

When a friend needs some help, sometimes you have to improvise!


----------



## intinst

Looks tasty...


----------



## intinst

How did I know?


----------



## intinst

Just a caricature of yourself, aren't you?


----------



## intinst

How many times have you been told to stop playing with your food?


----------



## intinst

I have no idea


----------



## intinst

Know how you hit the ball out of the court 
and we have to stop play till we get it back?
I'm ready for you today.


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Nothin' much, we's just hangin' around.


----------



## intinst

Nice display of athletic ability, balance, coordination and...


----------



## intinst

Great shot


----------



## intinst

Nice braid


----------



## intinst

Dis is our shade, findz your own


----------



## intinst

68 El Camino, great muscle car truck


----------



## intinst

Oooh, pretty


----------



## intinst

Balloon Muppets


----------



## intinst

Looks pretty high tech


----------



## intinst

Part of Project Blue Book?


----------



## intinst

It's that time of year again for another classic: Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas "Barbecue"


----------



## telracs

i'll see your jug band and raise you a gambler...


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a tree house!


----------



## intinst

Nice place for snorkeling


----------



## intinst

Need a secure thumb drive?


----------



## intinst

Those were the days my friends, we thought they'd never end, 
we'd sing and dance for ever and a day...


----------



## intinst

Likes Kayaks


----------



## intinst

Lesson for kids, hype versus reality


----------



## intinst

Better hurry


----------



## intinst

This is how I rides...


----------



## intinst

Having trouble getting it to crank over?


----------



## intinst

Good thing he didn't see Santa and the reindeer


----------



## intinst

Electric blue


----------



## intinst

Just stand like that for 4 more days and we won't have to buy a tree this year!


----------



## intinst

Gotta worry about some folks


----------



## intinst

Like I said, gotta worry...


----------



## intinst

Great shoes for a walk... not


----------



## intinst

Receding glacier


----------



## intinst

iPad for those who can't do math


----------



## intinst

In the shallows


----------



## intinst

Monkeys have a nice car


----------



## intinst

Muscovy duck nesting, some times it's hard to find the right place.


----------



## intinst

YeeHaw!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Take a lot of pencils...


----------



## intinst

Kindle's easier to take with you


----------



## intinst

nice fruit bowl


----------



## intinst

It's gonna be a Kitty Cat Christmas


----------



## intinst

Bigfoot was here


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Up a lazy river...


----------



## intinst

Likes Star Wars


----------



## intinst

Wonder how often you have to vacuum rake?


----------



## intinst

Purple's a nice color


----------



## intinst

Happy Holidays


----------



## intinst

Merry Christmas


----------



## intinst

Almost eight bucks for crap, huh?


----------



## intinst

Lamborghini concept car


----------



## intinst

Beep!


----------



## intinst

Night launch of a F-14


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Great, now that's no longer a secret...


----------



## intinst

Caution! For use only while sober


----------



## intinst

Bet you're not supposed to stand there


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind!


----------



## intinst

I'm waiting for someone to pull!


----------



## intinst

Wrap it up, I'll take it home with me.


----------



## intinst

Can I look yet?


----------



## intinst

Hope it's a ride


----------



## intinst

Guess I didn't think it all the way through...


----------



## intinst

Approach at own risk


----------



## intinst

Mine


----------



## intinst

Try not to overload on cute in these pics...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Fuzzy, destroyer of worlds


----------



## intinst

Pucker up!


----------



## intinst

Better hurry!


----------



## intinst

In your pocket, huh?


----------



## intinst

Now, how many boxes of Thin Mints do you want?


----------



## intinst

Kinda messy down there


----------



## intinst

My usual luck, day late and a dollar short


----------



## intinst

Nice shoes


----------



## intinst

Grrr


----------



## intinst

Everyone comfortable?


----------



## intinst

A puddle of pandas


----------



## intinst

I needs a belly rub


----------



## intinst

Leave me any?


----------



## intinst

Can you give me a ride to the corner?


----------



## intinst

Finally wised up


----------



## intinst

Twinkle bus


----------



## intinst

Looks just like my list, too.


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin' ?


----------



## intinst

What, you want to end up like me?


----------



## intinst

cold, very, very cold


----------



## intinst

Calvin and Hobbes Christmas


----------



## intinst

I'm just gonna move to another car.


----------



## intinst

Seems legit...


----------



## intinst

I'll be right back with the marshmallows!


----------



## intinst

Sea turtle rescue tank, lot of the little fellows, huh?


----------



## intinst

This is Sparta?


----------



## intinst

Just hanging by a thread


----------



## intinst

Jimmie Choos?


----------



## intinst

How did you do that?


----------



## intinst

You're just showing off now


----------



## intinst

Bunch of bees


----------



## intinst

How's that working out for you?


----------



## intinst

Gold Dust Gecko


----------



## intinst

Now one in Electric Blue


----------



## intinst

80's vans forever


----------



## intinst

Are we there yet?


----------



## intinst

Bet the water's cold


----------



## intinst

Must be a Star Wars geek


----------



## intinst

I had a Dane like that


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, I ordered extra cheese on my burger...


----------



## intinst

One of those inventions you really wonder about.


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's my food dish!


----------



## intinst

Point taken


----------



## intinst

A wise guy, huh?


----------



## intinst

Should have parked somewhere else


----------



## intinst

Nevermind, Bartender, I think I've had enough already


----------



## intinst

Think I'll do everyone else a favor and pass on the roller coaster ride


----------



## intinst

Thanks pal, it's really hot today


----------



## intinst

Cosplay girls


----------



## intinst

Cover me, I'm going in


----------



## intinst

I hates the swings


----------



## intinst

Nice try, I still ain't eating it


----------



## intinst

Break time


----------



## intinst

Livin' large in a Ferrari


----------



## intinst

Pretty well developed island


----------



## intinst

Heterochromia brunette


----------



## intinst

Pony tail in SPACE (nod to the Muppet Show)


----------



## intinst

Back off...NOW


----------



## intinst

Going green


----------



## intinst

How to make them even MORE popular with guys


----------



## intinst

Might be time


----------



## intinst

Well, the FIRST box...


----------



## intinst

TWINS!


----------



## intinst

Christmas Puppies!


----------



## intinst

It worked so much better in my mind...


----------



## intinst

Off with their head!


----------



## intinst

Try to sleep, I'll be waiting


----------



## intinst

This


----------



## intinst

Is this really what you want your kids to start on?


----------



## intinst

Got some real air under the tires there


----------



## intinst

What is that bright object up in the sky?


----------



## intinst

Ready when you are.


----------



## intinst

Don't think i'll be riding anywhere today...


----------



## intinst

Wonder where the driver was looking besides the road?


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

At least her head is warm


----------



## intinst

A sailor's life for me


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst

I remember the costumes so much differently than this picture...


----------



## intinst

I hear the train a comin' / It's rollin' 'round the bend...


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

Great street art


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I've got your back


----------



## intinst

Hate to mow their yard


----------



## intinst

I love a good sunset...


----------



## intinst

You're kidding me!


----------



## intinst

Crowd surfing like a boss


----------



## intinst

Phantom II and Raptor


----------



## intinst

Cough cough


----------



## intinst

Never "friend " the boss


----------



## intinst

"Wild Boar" attack


----------



## intinst

I am Tiger, hear me roar!


----------



## intinst

Hard body


----------



## intinst

Just a pot or two a morning...


----------



## intinst

Ho...Ho... ...Ho


----------



## intinst

All you writers out there may want to try this tactic


----------



## intinst

Another reason to 'Kindle.'


----------



## intinst

Yes, I know I have a strange sense of humor, Loonlover tells me all the time.


----------



## intinst

Grooming that would take a while


----------



## intinst

Really


----------



## intinst

Mom, I made my own peanut butter sandwich!


----------



## intinst

Problem?


----------



## intinst

Now, those are Christmas cupcakes


----------



## intinst

I got it!


----------



## intinst

Don't needs no sunblock, neither.


----------



## intinst

They all think they are lap dogs


----------



## intinst

Norwegian cliffs


----------



## intinst

Why?


----------



## intinst

Just got a rush order for a BIG wedding cake and ran out of time to make it, what shall I do?
Use your imagination.


----------



## intinst

Sorry Sir, no pets allowed.


----------



## intinst

Natural rollers


----------



## intinst

You is a small herd but you is mine.


----------



## intinst

Great, you're at fault, but I'm still lying on the ground


----------



## intinst

I gotz mine


----------



## intinst

I'm sure there is no cause for alarm...but I'm leaving anyway


----------



## intinst

I've heard of up a creek without a paddle, but up a tree with a bike?


----------



## intinst

I love rain too!


----------



## intinst

Don't think this is what they meant by a Constitutional right to bear arms


----------



## intinst

It's a Bud Light Christmas


----------



## intinst

Dueling Shadows


----------



## intinst

Magneto bunny or just has his tinfoil hat on?


----------



## intinst

I don't think we are in the channel anymore, Toto


----------



## intinst

Those are some of the biggest compacts I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

Who buys Barbies in bulk?


----------



## intinst

Start drinking now if you plan on doing this next year


----------



## intinst

Special delivery, sign here please.


----------



## intinst

Just warming up with a light stretch


----------



## intinst

Snow covered pine


----------



## intinst

You go skating here, Scarlet?


----------



## intinst

Didn't even have a word processor or spell check.


----------



## intinst

Just doin' a headstand to kill some time, huh?


----------



## intinst

Santa's elf needs a shave


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wouldn't you want a vacation after all that sleigh driving?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> You go skating here, Scarlet?


no, but we did go there last week....


----------



## intinst

This is as close as we could come to a snowman today, it was almost 60o here


----------



## intinst

They really get into the whole Santa decorating thing


----------



## intinst

And the day wouldn't be complete without a picture of Santa's helper


----------



## intinst

Neuschwanstein castle


----------



## intinst

Not quite as big as the castle, but looks pretty in the snow


----------



## intinst

Rocking it '80s style with Billy Squier and the MTV crew


----------



## intinst

Christmas tree through the portal


----------



## intinst

Gazelle on the Serengeti


----------



## intinst

Happens a lot


----------



## intinst

You sure you know the way back to the house?


----------



## intinst

Oh dog, you so funny!


----------



## intinst

Gotta order fast thought


----------



## intinst

Wow, that really is all purpose spray


----------



## intinst

I can haz more catnip?


----------



## intinst

You do what you gotta do


----------



## intinst

Why it works, that one in hundred time it does


----------



## intinst

I love old trucks...


----------



## intinst

Guess the radiation had some bad side effects, too


----------



## intinst

I don't like colored water, either


----------



## intinst

Looks like more snow...


----------



## intinst

Or you'll be sorrrry


----------



## intinst

Hope that works out for you


----------



## intinst

Cats love Christmas


----------



## intinst

Santa's heading home


----------



## intinst

I just love me some red dye


----------



## intinst

It has to be open? I did it wrong


----------



## intinst

Great, don't they know I have bathophobia?


----------



## intinst

Nice raft you've got there


----------



## SheenahFreitas

I can't believe how much time my brother spends on video games... I feel he could do something more productive. Lol, I tease him about it :]


----------



## intinst

The Dude peekaboos


----------



## intinst

Would you come wax my truck?


----------



## intinst

Dueling waves


----------



## intinst

Close pass


----------



## intinst

Missed it AGAIN!


----------



## intinst

Me treasure chest


----------



## intinst

For when you just have to prove to eveyone in the office that you have no couth or taste.


----------



## intinst

Objects are weirder, too


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

Long line for the ATM


----------



## intinst

OK, you got me


----------



## intinst

Bacon will be done in just a sec.


----------



## intinst

Human Arch


----------



## intinst

Great beer stein


----------



## intinst

Storm's lookin' good in purple


----------



## intinst

Wildebeest migration


----------



## intinst

Tank reef


----------



## intinst

Levee looks a little full


----------



## intinst

Office supply scorpion


----------



## intinst

Gotta collect the data


----------



## intinst

Can I has two more minutes?


----------



## intinst

I know 'adults' with the same rules


----------



## intinst

Invention of the century


----------



## intinst

Crazy for the sane, too.(sane ones stay outside the ride!)


----------



## intinst

When parents aren't playing around


----------



## intinst

I've always been a fan...


----------



## David Elham

Too much thinking and not enough doing.


----------



## intinst

"Why things cost more, just maybe..............."



You don't have to be an engineer to appreciate this story.

A toothpaste factory had a problem: they sometimes shipped empty boxes, 
without the tube inside.  This was due to the way the production line was set 
up, and people with experience in designing production lines will tell you how 
difficult it is to have everything happen with timings so precise that every single 
unit coming out of it is perfect 100% of the time.  Small variations in the 
environment (which can't be controlled in a cost-effective fashion) mean 
you must have quality assurance checks smartly distributed across
the line so that customers all the way down to the supermarket don't get 
mad and  buy another product instead.

Understanding how important that was, the CEO of the toothpaste factory got the
top people in the company together and they decided to start a new project, in
which they would hire an external engineering company to solve their empty boxes
problem, as their engineering department was already too stretched to take on
any extra effort.

The project followed the usual process: budget and project sponsor allocated,
RFP (request for proposal), third-parties selected, and six months (and $8 million) 
later they had a fantastic solution, on time, on budget, high quality and everyone
in the project had a great time.  They solved the problem by using high-tech 
precision scales that would sound a bell and flash lights whenever a toothpaste 
box would weigh less than it should.  The line would stop, and someone had to 
walk over and yank the defective box out of it, pressing another button when 
done to re-start the line.

A while later, the CEO decides to have a look at the ROI (return on investment)
of the project: amazing results!  No empty boxes ever shipped out of the factory 
after the scales were put in place.  Very few customer complaints, and they were 
gaining market share.That's some money well spent, he says, before looking 
closely at the other statistics in the report.

It turns out, the number of defects picked up by the scales was 0 after three
weeks of production use.  It should've been picking up at least a dozen a day,
so maybe there was something wrong with the report.  He filed a bug against it,
and after some investigation, the engineers come back saying the report was
actually correct.  The scales really weren't picking up any defects, because all
boxes that got to that point in the conveyor belt were good.

Puzzled, the CEO travels down to the factory, and walks up to the part of the
line where the precision scales were installed.
A few feet before the scale, there was a $20 desk fan, blowing the empty boxes
out of the belt and into a bin.

Oh, that, says one of the workers, one of the guys put it there cause he was
tired of walking over every time the bell rang.


----------



## intinst

Close call


----------



## intinst

I always feel like, somebody's watching me (old Rockwell song)


----------



## intinst

Sure, they're cute till they grow up


----------



## intinst

Nice helmets


----------



## intinst

Anti-grav works


----------



## intinst

Do-it-yourself double decker


----------



## intinst

Wanta play?


----------



## intinst

Loooong way down


----------



## intinst

Nice view from the bench


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

Nice sword


----------



## intinst

It's a (very small) dragon!


----------



## intinst

That's a scary tree skirt


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you just wonder, "Why?"


----------



## intinst

I'm with you kid, let's get out of here


----------



## intinst

M1 Garand package, fighting weapon of the U.S. soldier, WWII


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Heart attack on a bun


----------



## intinst

New years eve is fast approaching so thought this missive from a friend might be a timely reminder:

I would like to share an experience with you all, about drinking and driving.

As we all know, some of us have been known to have had brushes with the authorities 
on our way home from the occasional social session over the years.

A couple of nights ago, I was out for a few drinks with some friends and had a few too many drinks. 
Knowing full well I may have been slightly over the limit, I did something I've never done before. 
I took a bus home.

I arrived home safely and without incident, which was a real surprise, 
as I have never driven a bus before and am not even sure where I got it.


----------



## intinst

For all you "Fruit Ninja" enthusiasts, did you beat this cat?


----------



## SheenahFreitas

New Year's eve is almost here!!!


----------



## intinst

Nice dress she almost has on


----------



## intinst

Step carefully


----------



## intinst

With a nod to Bobby McFerrin


----------



## intinst

Poor red shirts


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

OD'd on the catnip, huh?


----------



## intinst

Evil, evil person


----------



## intinst

This may not end well...for the rider


----------



## intinst

Right next to the potted plant that was in my way


----------



## intinst

But it feels so good to stand there with the door open


----------



## intinst

OK, what did you want me to read?


----------



## intinst

I mights be stuck...a little


----------



## intinst

Now remember to run off with it in your mouth, just like I taught you.


----------



## intinst

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## intinst

You sound so Continental!


----------



## intinst

I need a drink after spending all day trying to catch that Speedy Gonzales character.


----------



## intinst

What has been seen, cannot be unseen


----------



## intinst

I enjoy my time spent on the internet...


----------



## intinst

Spoiler



Damn


, nature--why you so crazy?


----------



## intinst

fer sure, dude


----------



## intinst

Whatsuuuup?


----------



## intinst

I'm forever blowing bubbles...


----------



## intinst

Bah, Humbug


----------



## intinst

Everyone rides the trains


----------



## intinst

Come 'ere and pucker up


----------



## intinst

But baby it's cold outside


----------



## intinst

What goes around, comes around


----------



## intinst

OK, I've got it, now what do I do with it?


----------



## intinst

Well, aren't you just a little ray of sunshine?


----------



## intinst

Down On The Corner
out in the street.
Willy and the poor boys are playin'
bring a nickel
tap your feet.


----------



## intinst

Submarine wreckage


----------



## intinst

Obviously, not everyone who says, "Hold my beer and watch this!" lives in the South.


----------



## intinst

Nice smile


----------



## intinst

ThunderBirds roaring by


----------



## intinst

And a Happy New Year, too!


----------



## intinst

OK, gone officially too far with the bacon thing now.


----------



## intinst

Tropical paradise X2


----------



## intinst

Nope, don't want to be in the Coast Guard


----------



## intinst

HIRE someone to remove that tree out front? Why, I can do it for nothin'!


----------



## intinst

Advanced riders only


----------



## intinst

Well, I feel better now, how about you?


----------



## intinst

Wrestling or break dancing?


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, let's bill and coo some more


----------



## intinst

I feel so much safer now


----------



## intinst

Can't ask for more now, can you?


----------



## intinst

Watch the strumming


----------



## intinst

Different, weird, but different.


----------



## intinst

Ha Ha


----------



## intinst

Hey, I ordered a diet Coke!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Well, if you think that will help or we could/\ "wrestle"/\ like they did


----------



## intinst

Don't think I've posted this before:
An amazing chance encounter with a troop of wild mountain gorillas near Bwindi National Park, Uganda.


----------



## intinst

Who needs enemies with friends like these?


----------



## intinst

My brain hurts...


----------



## intinst

Swimmer


----------



## intinst

Need to stay away from the alcohol if you are going to be at the pool


----------



## intinst

Conversion for England or the post office?


----------



## intinst

Get it off! Get it off! Get it off!


----------



## intinst

Just keep him away from us!


----------



## intinst

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## intinst

"My trucks taller than yours" winner


----------



## intinst

Lemon shark and "friends"


----------



## intinst

"Pac" tree


----------



## intinst

Stuff must work


----------



## intinst

Wow! Great tent!


----------



## intinst

I used to play a little ping pong: I obviously never played table tennis


----------



## intinst

A cover of the the Beatles "Come Together" by the unlikely trio of Steven Tyler, Alice Cooper and...Weird Al?
Surprisingly good.


----------



## Beatriz

koolmnbv said:


> I'd be lost without my Kindle in Doctors office Waiting rooms


I totally agree with you on that. Most doctors don't even have magazines in their racks anymore.


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> A cover of the the Beatles "Come Together" by the unlikely trio of Steven Tyler, Alice Cooper and...Weird Al?
> Surprisingly good.


and Alice needed the lyrics! but Al didn't....


----------



## intinst

Must have worked...


----------



## intinst

Or so it seems to me.


----------



## intinst

I feel better now


----------



## intinst

That's a big propeller


----------



## intinst

Always have liked gymnastics

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Bench or teeter-totter, you decide


----------



## intinst

I think I heard someone knock at the door


----------



## intinst

We naps together


----------



## intinst

Exploring shelf ice


----------



## intinst

Don't know about that


----------



## intinst

British Tornado in the fog


----------



## intinst

Milk takes another victim


----------



## intinst

Warp six, Scotty


----------



## intinst

Much rather be a super hero


----------



## intinst

Wonder what all those orange cones are for?


----------



## intinst

You're in safe hands...


----------



## intinst

My feelings for her are extinct


----------



## intinst

I's tired today


----------



## intinst

That, my friends, is a mailbox!


----------



## intinst

Bet your office doesn't have one of these


----------



## intinst

I just was born too early, look at this cool bike!


----------



## intinst

pick them up and you can tell


----------



## intinst

1909 rush hour


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Didn't know Bobba Fett was so domestic


----------



## intinst

Are you sure this is necessary?


----------



## intinst

Green looks good on her


----------



## intinst

Low, low rider


----------



## intinst

High tech bathroom fixture


----------



## intinst

Link fed M60


----------



## intinst

Cue the theme from"Jaws?"


----------



## intinst

USS Missouri in dry dock


----------



## intinst

Rainbow water falls


----------



## intinst

Oh, just thinking of meaning of life, quantum string theory, how many angels 
can sit on the head of a pin...you know, regular cow things like that.


----------



## intinst

YA THINK?


----------



## intinst

Skiing like a boss or Lora Croft


----------



## intinst

Oh, don't be so dramatic!


----------



## intinst

Caution, wide right turns


----------



## intinst

X43 Scramjet, capable of Mach 9.6 or nearly 7000 mile an hour.


----------



## intinst

I parked an old car back here 25 years ago, wonder what has happened with it?


----------



## intinst

Just not me


----------



## intinst

Quantity discount applies.


----------



## intinst

Beware of cuteness overload possibility


----------



## intinst

Everyone loves a foot massage


----------



## intinst

Likes High Heels


----------



## intinst

The Known Universe


----------



## Cindy416

Wow, Intinst! You didn't even miss wishing people happy birthday! You must be feeling pretty good if you're back to the KB and making people's days brighter. So glad that you're doing well. LL must be one heck of a nurse!    (You'll probably just say that you're one heck of a patient.)    Whichever the case, take care and keep up the good work, both on the KB and with your recovery!


----------



## intinst

Girl flips five bowls from her foot onto while riding an unicycle...Huh?


----------



## intinst

Really 'cool' video! (Watch for the bubbles)


----------



## intinst

Hope that wasn't a graduate


----------



## intinst

Must have been a Boy Scout


----------



## intinst

Well, that's a great job of parking


----------



## intinst

Great shot


----------



## intinst

Figured they would be able to be recycled


----------



## intinst

Took a while, I bet


----------



## intinst

So did this


----------



## intinst

Do you mind?


----------



## intinst

Mighty fine helper there


----------



## intinst

The page turner


----------



## intinst

My head hurts now


----------



## intinst

OK, this wouldn't be the same with a Kindle


----------



## intinst

Wow, just wow


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Many ways of making real art, this type of finger painting is one of the most unusual.


----------



## intinst

Otters chasing a butterfly, that is all.


----------



## intinst

Hup...two...three...


----------



## intinst

That wasn't so hard; told the dog I could do it!


----------



## intinst

NO W
A
A
A
Y
!


----------



## intinst

Kamikaze tube riders


----------



## intinst

What the...Never mind
Maybe it's best if I don't know what's going on


----------



## intinst

Good effort on the header!
(Ouch, bet that leaves a mark.)


----------



## intinst

Show off


----------



## intinst

'68 Mustang!


----------



## intinst

Shuttle on the pad


----------



## intinst

What a neat house, even the cats are organized


----------



## intinst

Steady now, we're behind enemy lines...


----------



## intinst

Words to remember


----------



## intinst

Is delivery really that expensive?


----------



## intinst

Santa should have waited till he got all the way home to start the party


----------



## intinst

What kind of sunglasses are those, anyway?


----------



## intinst

I sleeps when I is tired


----------



## intinst

OK, now that looks odd


----------



## intinst

Hey, how come THEY get a window?


----------



## intinst

Pass the jar of cat, please.


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this awhile


----------



## intinst

Now that's some graffiti!


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now? Good.


----------



## intinst

This is taking a while.


----------



## intinst

Did they say with or without cheese? Oh well...


----------



## intinst

My pedal car was nothing like this


----------



## intinst

Come again?


----------



## intinst

Pass the hotdogs


----------



## intinst

Frosty's ride?


----------



## intinst

Makes me a little unsure


----------



## intinst

And that's all I have to say about that


----------



## intinst

I guess that means no swimming, huh?


----------



## intinst

cute


----------



## intinst

Valkyrie at Wright Patterson AFB


----------



## intinst

Whatever works for you, I guess


----------



## intinst

Warming up in the sun


----------



## intinst

Red hot coals


----------



## intinst

Anyone hungry for a garlic and potato pizza?


----------



## intinst

Wow, bet that's loud


----------



## intinst

Heart attack on a doughnut, this time


----------



## intinst

Fog over NYC


----------



## intinst

Don't no what the contest is, but it appears you may be right


----------



## intinst

Dang GPS


----------



## intinst

Don't like fries?


----------



## intinst

Knew I should have just kept swimming in circles


----------



## intinst

Rocket's red glare...


----------



## intinst

It's the law


----------



## intinst

Tired of playing around


----------



## intinst

Legoland Jeep


----------



## intinst

Why you do this?


----------



## intinst

Sofa cushion fort winner


----------



## intinst

And they say the print media is out of touch


----------



## intinst

Meanwhile at KindleBoards...


----------



## intinst

Gonna have to read those instructions more often


----------



## intinst

I have NO idea


----------



## intinst

So near and yet so far


----------



## intinst

Instead of Cat in the Hat, Cat is the Hat


----------



## intinst

I know I feel better now...NOT!


----------



## intinst

Watch out for cuteness overload!...too late.


----------



## intinst

A little different than the Snow White we're used to seeing


----------



## intinst

Up there


----------



## intinst

What a rustic log cabin


----------



## intinst

Kitten in a Kleenex bed


----------



## intinst

The original Patch Adams


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I left my heart...not really, but a cool pic.


----------



## intinst

Be quite a dog when he grows into those ears


----------



## intinst

Old Ford Econoline aka General Lee?


----------



## intinst

That's a cake?


----------



## intinst

Went a little light on the sunblock there, Old Boy


----------



## intinst

Still ain't interested


----------



## intinst

Let's Ride!


----------



## intinst

Join me for breakfast?


----------



## intinst

Grow old with me, the best is yet to be


----------



## intinst

Little ice storm there


----------



## intinst

sidewalk art


----------



## intinst

Finally found a good protective case for my Kindle. Kinda heavy to carry down to the doctor's office, though.


----------



## intinst

Venice from the air


----------



## intinst

Fast roping to the deck


----------



## intinst

Water's calm


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> What a rustic log cabin


I would love to live there.


----------



## intinst

Flute played like I have never heard before


----------



## intinst

And another music video also a little different
Homemade Synthesizer - KITCHEN MUSIC


----------



## intinst

A rose by any other name...


----------



## intinst

And if they needed an example, it was right there


----------



## intinst

Neener neener neener


----------



## intinst

Talent


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hoot


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me, it was the goldfish, SWEAR!


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday to you...


----------



## intinst

Maybe I'll just keep walking...


----------



## intinst

There, all fixed now


----------



## intinst

By the way, we're out of Nylabones.


----------



## intinst

Sandwich cake


----------



## intinst

What do you do for fun?


----------



## intinst

Again? Or is it still?


----------



## intinst

Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## intinst

Name's Tom


----------



## intinst

Need any help?


----------



## intinst

Lucy STILL gets Charlie Brown!


----------



## intinst

Here we G
O
O
O
!


----------



## intinst

You want I should take a little off the top, too?


----------



## intinst

I think that's close enough to get my good side, don't you?


----------



## intinst

And the papers wonder why people think they are getting worse.


----------



## intinst

Some days are just better than others


----------



## intinst

Editors and proofreaders are important


----------



## intinst

They will beat their swords into plowshares turn their tanks into artificial reefs.


----------



## intinst

SSDD (Same Stuff, Different Day)


----------



## intinst

It's moo-ving!


----------



## intinst

Do you like this hair style? I've been thinking about getting a perm.


----------



## intinst

Policeman's delight?


----------



## intinst

The next big national chain


----------



## intinst

Ain't gonna


----------



## intinst

intinst said:


> Do you like this hair style? I've been thinking about getting a perm.


Wouldn't do it, mine looked fine the first couple of days but after I washed it...


----------



## intinst

Know I parked on this block...


----------



## intinst

Better hold your breath


----------



## intinst

I didn't know the invisable man played hockey


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> SSDD (Same Stuff, Different Day)


wow, 121 degrees on my birthday...


----------



## intinst

Me neither


----------



## intinst

Another sad instance of a drive-by soaking


----------



## intinst

Dat bird's got big feets!


----------



## intinst

Santa's gone high tech with the eye wear!


----------



## intinst

Tag, Youse it!


----------



## intinst

I really appreciate the effort, but iI know you're not my real Mommie.


----------



## intinst

A capcha maybe I could do the first time!


----------



## intinst

Someone's year is of to a beery big start.


----------



## intinst

Henry Louis Mencken

"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public."
Sadly


----------



## intinst

Hey, Where's my lettuce and tomato?


----------



## intinst

Sure, rub it in


----------



## intinst

Some times you just gotta say , them's the breaks and go on with it.


----------



## intinst

Nice helmet an all, ever here of road rash?


----------



## intinst

Just relax and read the map, black belt division


----------



## intinst

Is this where we are headed?


----------



## intinst

Failed to think that o0ne through


----------



## intinst

Anybody else ready for another Wookie burger?


----------



## intinst

Ahh, beginner's luck


----------



## intinst

Next time remember to pu on the extra cheese


----------



## intinst

There, finally


----------



## intinst

Watch out for the foliage zombies trying to steal your PIN number


----------



## intinst

914 mm High Explosive shell


----------



## intinst

Not all cats fear a vacuum


----------



## intinst

Kate Beckinsale in black bikini


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Going down


----------



## intinst

I'll bet that sign makes all the difference in a woman's safety.


----------



## intinst




----------



## kaotickitten

Whatca breed him with:


----------



## kaotickitten

I want one


----------



## kaotickitten

Is it defunked


----------



## kaotickitten

I don't think you can play ball with this


----------



## intinst

How rude, didn't even answer when spoken to.


----------



## intinst

Don't make me do it again


----------



## intinst

Playing golf or yoga with clubs?


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning


----------



## intinst

Good luck with that


----------



## intinst

OK Alice, no get out that key you pocketed from the ranger.







,,


----------



## intinst

Yoga just looks so...calming


----------



## intinst

I see what you did there.


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't go as well as I hoped


----------



## intinst

Commence Aww-ing


----------



## intinst

I feel so so old


----------



## intinst

So, who needs a truck?


----------



## intinst

Not interested


----------



## intinst

I've friends who say that's about all that's in any Busch can


----------



## intinst

From atop Freedom Tower 1


----------



## intinst

All animals are equal, but some are more equal than others.


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of bacon!


----------



## intinst

Looks more like dis-order.


----------



## intinst

Quite a floppy disk


----------



## intinst

Isn't it great to be loved?


----------



## intinst

For that barefoot in the grass feeling all the time


----------



## intinst

Mad skills here


----------



## intinst

Babe magnet


----------



## intinst

A goal for us all


----------



## intinst

Family photo bomb


----------



## intinst

Knock knock


----------



## intinst

Let's Ride!


----------



## intinst

Nice smile


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> From atop Freedom Tower 1


I think I can see my apartment building.


----------



## intinst

Likes guitar, it seems


----------



## intinst

Australia's Got Talent 2011
Audition show 1
Sixteen year country boy Chooka makes up a piano song on the spot.
Chooka improvise in the A minor tonality at a fortissimo dynamic level, focusing almost entirely on his panio. No he is not from Russia, China or Italy, simply Australian born and bred.


----------



## intinst

One day an out of work mime was visiting the zoo, where he attempted to earn some money as a street performer. 
Unfortunately, as soon as he started to draw a crowd, a zoo keeper grabbed him and dragged him into his office.

The zookeeper explained to the mime that the zoo’s most popular attraction, a gorilla named Sparky, had died 
suddenly and the keeper was worried that attendance at the zoo would fall off without him. The zookeeper offered 
the mime a job to dress up as Sparky until they could get a new gorilla. The mime accepted.

The next morning, the mime put on a gorilla suit and entered the cage before the crowd arrived. He discovered that 
it was a great job! He could sleep all he wanted, play and make fun of people and he was drawing bigger crowds 
than he ever did as a mime.

However, eventually the crowds tired of him, and he was getting bored just swinging on tires. He began to notice 
that the people were paying more attention to the lion in the cage next to his. Not wanting to lose the attention 
of his audience, he climbed to the top of his cage, crawled across a partition, and dangled from the top over the 
lion’s cage. Of course, this made the lion furious, but the crowd loved it. At the end of the day the zoo keeper 
was thrilled, and even gave the mime a raise for being such a good attraction.

This went on for some time, the mime kept taunting the lion, the crowds grew larger, and his salary kept going up. 
Then one terrible day when he was dangling over the furious lion, he lost his grip and fell. The mime was terrified. 
The lion gathered itself and prepared to pounce. The mime was so scared that he began to run round and round the 
cage with the lion close behind. When no help came, and the crowd looked on in shock, the mime started screaming 
and yelling.

Help, Help me!” he screamed, but the lion was too quick and pounced. The mime found himself flat on his back looking 
up at the angry lion, who was just inches away from his face when he whispered, 
“Shut up you idiot! Do you want to get us both fired?


----------



## intinst

Is this batty or what?


----------



## intinst

Better pull that back in quick


----------



## intinst

After further budget cuts, Detroit's police department had to replace Robo Cop with Cardbo Cop


----------



## intinst

Bed just gets more crowded every day


----------



## intinst

I wants it!


----------



## intinst

Hard to believe it's the same person, huh?


----------



## intinst

Gives a whole new slant to "Pack Your Lunch," doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Has the mouse gone yet?


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't work for me, I have no self control when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## intinst

Blue


----------



## intinst

Guess that's the end of the movies


----------



## intinst

OH MY G...


----------



## intinst

We're going going to the warm place over this, you know we are.


----------



## intinst

Drives that, dresses like that, and can't buy gas for here vehicle, somethings very wrong here.


----------



## intinst

The Proton packs are over charged again


----------



## intinst

Car rally, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Nice wheels


----------



## intinst

I love that old time rock and roll, that kind of feeling just soothes my soul.


----------



## intinst

Self Portrait


----------



## intinst

You shall not pass this driveway!


----------



## intinst

He's good


----------



## intinst

There's classes for that?


----------



## intinst

Zombie Apocalypse, ikea style


----------



## intinst

Go ahead and petz me, momma won't mind...much


----------



## intinst

Pie crust and a workout too, what more could you want?


----------



## intinst

Nice little place you got there


----------



## intinst

Up just a little, now towards the right shoulder blade,,, oooh yea, right there, don't stop!


----------



## intinst

It's a living


----------



## intinst

Nice drive


----------



## intinst

Nice cozy spot


----------



## intinst

INCOMING!


----------



## intinst

Hope they swim well


----------



## intinst

Who you lookin' at , Bub?


----------



## intinst

Sure glad I'm over here


----------



## intinst

Some people think it's cool to blow smoke rings


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

Not to be seen again


----------



## intinst

USS Iowa leaving dry dock


----------



## intinst

I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## intinst

How thorough are you doing virus removal?


----------



## intinst

Chillin' in the pool


----------



## intinst

IT IS ALIVE!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, what did you say?


----------



## intinst

Red Rock Crab


----------



## intinst

Is that similar to being pregnant?


----------



## intinst

I consider dunking them in milk an art form, does that count?


----------



## intinst

Has your refrigerator been running a lot recently? Mine has.


----------



## intinst

That's a room with a view


----------



## intinst

Modern day Sisyphus?


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Is this batty or what?


Holy Bat cave bat man. I am glad that wasn't/ isn't my house.


----------



## intinst

Come on, you know you would too.


----------



## intinst

Mine gets a teensy bit excited as well


----------



## intinst

Moves pretty good for a cold as she had to have been.


----------



## intinst

Classical music improv.


----------



## intinst

Poor Ball Girl asked to catch a large bug Australian Open 2012
An ball girl got her fifteen minutes of fame when she reacted most amusingly to the task of 
clearing a cricket off the playing surface. During a second round match between Australia's 
Lleyton Hewitt and Germany's Cedrik-Marcel Stebe, Stebe halted the match between points 
and indicated that there was a cricket on the court, just behind his baseline. Stebe, of course, 
could not be expected to flick his racquet and dispatch with the pest himself, so the poor ball
girl had to do it herself. She picked the thing up like a trooper, but couldn't quite keep her 
composure with the creepy crawly little guy in her hand. Hilarity ensued. 
Rod Laver Arena, Melbourne, Australia


----------



## intinst

With us it was the movie projector


----------



## intinst

Too slick to walk...I'll take my Unicycle!


----------



## intinst

Had to co me up with something to use that book shelf for after they got Kindles


----------



## intinst

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, Pi


----------



## intinst

Good balance


----------



## intinst

Sure did


----------



## intinst

The print media is losing credibility, wonder why?


----------



## intinst

Just keep drinkin' and puttin' in money, they love ya.


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me


----------



## intinst

Story of my life


----------



## intinst

If you need help eating those, I'm right here.


----------



## intinst

But he sang from the heart


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning


----------



## intinst

Shake shake shake, shake shake shake...


----------



## kaotickitten

Gotta love the chips


----------



## intinst

That crow is just plain evil.


----------



## intinst

So you are never really alone


----------



## intinst

What else do you want?


----------



## intinst

Who's guilty?


----------



## intinst

Two, Please.


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Stretching before exercise is important to avoid injury


----------



## intinst

Might get you mugged


----------



## intinst

Cool concept, kinda steampunk.


----------



## intinst

Clean up might not be as easy


----------



## intinst

Looks like a mail tube for people


----------



## intinst

If you have to ask how much, you can't afford it


----------



## intinst

Must REALLY like poker


----------



## intinst

OK, that would be nice, when I make that first billion...


----------



## intinst

Don't think I could get into that one.


----------



## intinst

Think the fire's a little too high


----------



## intinst

Bet it's hard to parallel park


----------



## intinst

Now that's kinda cute


----------



## intinst

For the hard to buy for zombie executive.


----------



## intinst

Real live peeps


----------



## intinst

Lotta patience


----------



## intinst

Last game before the lights come on.


----------



## intinst

TMNT cookie jar


----------



## intinst

Oh taxi...


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> That crow is just plain evil.


Oh I so hope the tabby is ok. That crow is way to evil.


----------



## intinst

Wez both happy dis way


----------



## intinst

You shall not pass!


----------



## intinst

Big ugly whateveritis


----------



## intinst

Hot time in the old town tonight


----------



## intinst

So, I'm a bird. Wanta make sumptin' of it?


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss


----------



## intinst

This is a long bridge...OMG!


----------



## intinst

I am so much better than you I'll play you this way, chump.


----------



## intinst

I like smoked salmon and vodka, but this? I don't think so.


----------



## intinst

Note to self:
Don't try to wash the other down pillow in the machine.


----------



## intinst

You may now move about the airplane...


----------



## intinst

ISS with the Moon as a backdrop


----------



## intinst

Always somebody who has to be a little different


----------



## intinst

Dog doesn't like car washes


----------



## intinst

No matter what you do dog, I ain't movin'


----------



## intinst

Yep


----------



## intinst

I am so bored, I'd play with a dog.


----------



## kaotickitten

Don't touch me


----------



## kaotickitten

I want to fly this way he next time I fly


----------



## kaotickitten

Go Fathers Go


----------



## intinst

Won't be packing this up to the deer stand


----------



## Aywren

Cat Facts -- a guy text pranking his cousin. This gave me a good laugh!


----------



## intinst

I don't do mornings


----------



## intinst

Nice water helmet


----------



## intinst

Mind hurrying up a little, Can't pose like this all day


----------



## intinst

Who knew?


----------



## intinst

You can run, but you can't hide


----------



## intinst

And they called it, Postal Love...


----------



## intinst

Now that may be a real deterrent...


----------



## intinst

Now in progress, it seems


----------



## intinst

She wore a itsy bitsy teeny weeny *green* polka dot bikini...


----------



## intinst

Is this course REALLY necessary?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dog vs. Cat


----------



## intinst

Let me know how that works out for you


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Wazzzzzzupppppppp?


----------



## intinst

Trucks are overrated


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Surprise!


Awe that is an adorable dog.


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow nice parking


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Just trying to help


Once again awww.


----------



## kaotickitten

I wanna panda oh wait thats a dog


----------



## kaotickitten

I don't understand how they didn't win.


----------



## kaotickitten

Mommy can I have a Chewbacca


----------



## kaotickitten

What a wedding dress


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow that is inventive.


----------



## kaotickitten

Mom drop me off ten miles away please.


----------



## kaotickitten

So intinst what happened to all of the rest of the people who used to post in here?


----------



## Thumper

I'm sitting here just being amused by what everyone else posts...


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey kaotickitten we just watch IntInst do his magic.
Now and then I tell him I don't see some of the items in the pics.


----------



## Valmore Daniels




----------



## intinst

kaotickitten said:


> So intinst what happened to all of the rest of the people who used to post in here?


I swear I didn't intentionally run them all off.


----------



## MrPLD

This is a thread I make sure I visit daily - I've pulled some wonderful things from it.  I particularly loved the Hoopnosis in the snow video from a few days ago - that was brilliant


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a plan


----------



## intinst

3 generations


----------



## intinst

Breakfast is served


----------



## intinst

No point beating around the bush about personal safety


----------



## intinst

Looks real to me


----------



## intinst

If B&B were real


----------



## intinst

!...2...


----------



## intinst

I readyz to get out now


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

Ultimate Zombie fortress? (except for that food thing)


----------



## intinst

Better just leave it for someone else to pick up for you


----------



## intinst

Oooh, shiny!


----------



## intinst

Explains the potholes


----------



## intinst

Walk this way...


----------



## intinst

Quite a speed bump there


----------



## intinst

Just chillin', you?


----------



## intinst

All I ever do is eat them in a peanut butter sandwich, sigh


----------



## intinst

If you build it, their brains will hurt


----------



## intinst

Awesome family portrait


----------



## intinst

Going green leads to unusual problems sometimes, 
like I put too much fertilizer on the roof and it's growing to fast


----------



## intinst

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!


----------



## intinst

Has all my respect


----------



## intinst

Time lapse missile launch


----------



## intinst

Welcome wagon's a little different in this neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Unbreakable spirit


----------



## intinst

Another biker, this time with a cute smile


----------



## intinst

Still say we could have got the rest and only made one trip


----------



## intinst

Don't know which one, though


----------



## intinst

Feel all the tension leaving your facial muscles as I continue the massage


----------



## intinst

Yeas, I believe it would work on mine as well.


----------



## intinst

The rest of the bar hates when He gets drunk on Karaoke night.


----------



## intinst

Need a Bike? I got extras


----------



## intinst

Why you keep sayin' "Who?" It's me.


----------



## intinst

One way of dealing with the blankety blank button!


----------



## intinst

I'm so pretty...


----------



## intinst

Will...not.. use...talons...of...death...


----------



## intinst

Soon...they will be mine!


----------



## intinst

I really got to get up in the morning, you sure I won't just hit the snooze button again like this morning?
Oh, pretty sure.


----------



## intinst

Now that is a "Fun Sized" bar!


----------



## intinst

Sure, she's all curvey and shiny, but she will kill you dead


----------



## intinst

Trying to get through


----------



## intinst

Looks like a winner!


----------



## intinst

One snow bank at a time?


----------



## intinst

Google Chrome Dome?


----------



## intinst

Hi!


----------



## intinst

The Zen of twitter?


----------



## intinst

Gnome home?


----------



## intinst

Nice necklace


----------



## intinst

stuck in the middle with you


----------



## intinst

One way to get away from it all


----------



## intinst

*?*


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want them for "personal" use anyway


----------



## intinst

Drive over the edge at your own risk


----------



## intinst

Parts is parts


----------



## intinst

/\See above/\


----------



## intinst

I don't think I'd like the surprise


----------



## intinst

Must be for the rough neighborhoods


----------



## intinst

Wonder if there is a McDonald's around here?


----------



## intinst

I'd rather wait til the doors are open, anyway


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst




----------



## kaotickitten

Wow now that is a wedding dress.


----------



## kaotickitten

i think someone never grew up out of the 80's


----------



## kaotickitten

Why can I actually see this happing


----------



## kaotickitten

Ok wow. Um no dark alleys please.


----------



## kaotickitten

Please leave this in your garage.


----------



## kaotickitten

truth in advertising.


----------



## intinst

So a cat and a duck were walking across the bridge and...


----------



## intinst

Long necks come in handy


----------



## intinst

Even scarier this way


----------



## intinst

More bubbles, please


----------



## intinst

Heading home


----------



## intinst

Running a little warm there


----------



## intinst

Naw, that won't cause foot or leg trouble later in life, will it?


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, put your hands in there


----------



## intinst

Professionals working here


----------



## intinst

It's on the internet, so it must be true, right?


----------



## intinst

Chuck Norris was here


----------



## intinst

GTX with the Air Grabber hood, those were the days, sigh


----------



## intinst

I'm trying to decide if that's a cozy little cabin or an outhouse.


----------



## intinst

Cat always wanting fish? Here you go.


----------



## intinst

Gotta love Cosplay


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> Naw, that won't cause foot or leg trouble later in life, will it?


Someone needs a pedicure. Those toes are way too long.


----------



## intinst

Larry Griswold, world's greatest comedy diver and co-inventor of the trampoline


----------



## intinst

Can't really imagine how they do this


----------



## intinst

Bet that was a lot of Pabst


----------



## intinst

What, me worry? (nods to Alfred E. Neuman)


----------



## intinst

Now THAT'S a slogan I can get behind!


----------



## intinst

All athletes should remember


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it belongs to a plumber?


----------



## intinst

Gotta look close


----------



## intinst

Mom told me to clear the driveway, she didn't say how.


----------



## intinst

Nice playground


----------



## intinst

To market, to market...


----------



## intinst

Been there a while


----------



## intinst

You say not well? Taste fine to me.


----------



## intinst

Keep one hand free


----------



## intinst

Found your vehicle


----------



## intinst

That's graffiti !


----------



## intinst

Not again!


----------



## intinst

Good thing real life isn't like the internet


----------



## intinst

Don't just go along to get along.


----------



## intinst

We did good


----------



## intinst

Hugged your dog today?


----------



## intinst

Long walk


----------



## intinst

Nice starfish


----------



## intinst

Couldn't decide on one color?


----------



## MrPLD

intinst said:


> Been there a while


Impressive - looks like a German Me262


----------



## intinst

Much better than a sleeper sofa


----------



## intinst

Spoon? We don't need no stinking spoons!


----------



## intinst

Mom got me an iPad stand today...


----------



## intinst

And after you catch the fish, you can eat off of it!


----------



## intinst

Straightforward


----------



## intinst

Eat like a horse?


----------



## intinst

How cats see the world


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

We ride at dawn!


----------



## intinst

Ever play otterball?


----------



## intinst

Taking the "Pimp my ride" idea to the limits


----------



## intinst

Reminds me, I need to get my truck washed


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Reminds me, I need to get my truck washed


Reminds me of a lot, but nothing to do with a truck.


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> Reminds me of a lot, but nothing to do with a truck.


That too


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Nice necklace


and nice teeth too.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Another biker, this time with a cute smile


An incredibly cute......smile.


----------



## MrPLD

geoffthomas said:


> Reminds me of a lot, but nothing to do with a truck.


A big question is... Where's Luke and Han? Just kidding, don't need those guys around for this StarWars themed wash!


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Better just leave it for someone else to pick up for you


I just want to reach out......and help her balance.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Gotta love Cosplay


I wonder if this is the same person....looks a lot like the same outfit - and stuff.


----------



## geoffthomas

MrPLD said:


> A big question is... Where's Luke and Han? Just kidding, don't need those guys around for this StarWars themed wash!


And is the outfit from Star Wars........I couldn't focus on the fabric enought to tell.


----------



## kaotickitten

Awe look it's thumper.


----------



## kaotickitten

Do the bunny hop.


----------



## kaotickitten

Nummy.


----------



## MrPLD

geoffthomas said:


> And is the outfit from Star Wars........I couldn't focus on the fabric enought to tell.


You can see a sand-man and 'fette in the background... it was very hard to focus on them, you may have to work at it.


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow now you know why they say not to feed the wildlife.


----------



## kaotickitten

I chase you.


----------



## kaotickitten

You not leave yet.


----------



## kaotickitten

Wow that needs a lot of water.


----------



## kaotickitten

I scared.


----------



## kaotickitten

For you guys.


----------



## kaotickitten

For us girls.


----------



## kaotickitten

For the Hugh fans.


----------



## telracs

kaotickitten said:


> For you guys.


um, or for some of us girls...



kaotickitten said:


> For us girls.


or for some of the guys...


----------



## kaotickitten

For HUGHever.


----------



## kaotickitten

Hugh bout a wash?


----------



## intinst

Not that long


----------



## intinst

Come little closer, darez ya


----------



## intinst

Wasn't Me!


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

NEVER challenge him to game of one on one


----------



## intinst

Use your imagination


----------



## intinst

Sploosh!


----------



## intinst

The sailor


----------



## intinst

Big tree


----------



## intinst

Pretty if you don't have to drive there


----------



## intinst

Emma in blue


----------



## intinst

Rudolph in snow


----------



## intinst

Never have too muchfirepower for zombies


----------



## intinst

Family portrait


----------



## intinst

A real gangsta car


----------



## intinst

Royal Blue DB9


----------



## intinst

Tomorrow we workz the front halfz.


----------



## intinst

A Doctor was addressing a large audience in Tampa. “The materials we put into our stomachs 
are enough to have killed most of us sitting here, years ago.

Red meat is awful. Soft drinks corrode your stomach lining. Chinese food is loaded with MSG. 
High fat diets can be disastrous, and none of us realizes the long term harm caused by the 
germs in our drinking water. But there is one thing that is the most dangerous of all and we
all have, or will, eat it.

Can anyone tell me what food it is that causes the most grief and suffering for years after eating it?

After several seconds of quiet, a 75-year-old man in the front row raised his hand, and softly
said, “Wedding cake.”


----------



## intinst

Look! Up in the sky! Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! It's Sup...
Oh, it is a plane Sorry, my bad.


----------



## intinst

How much cute can you handle today?


----------



## intinst

Oh Yeah!


----------



## intinst

Don't want my picture took


----------



## intinst

All that snow and cold must do something to you


----------



## intinst

He went that'a way!


----------



## intinst

32 years is a long time in game play


----------



## intinst

That cold, huh?


----------



## intinst

If he makes it, we can ask him


----------



## intinst

Adventurous sort


----------



## intinst

Beer Hunter's special


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Look! Up in the sky! Is it a bird? Is it a plane? NO! It's Sup...
> Oh, it is a plane Sorry, my bad.


and what they don't show are the frantic calls to 911 and the hundreds of cops converging on them and all the explanations they then have to do...


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> and what they don't show are the frantic calls to 911 and the hundreds of cops converging on them and all the explanations they then have to do...


I was kinda hoping that they cleared it with the authorities first.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I was kinda hoping that they cleared it with the authorities first.


oh, i so seriously doubt they did.


----------



## kaotickitten

I believe I can Fly.


----------



## kaotickitten

One Cheeseburger to go please.


----------



## kaotickitten

I'm a barbie girl.


----------



## kaotickitten

So how does this work?


----------



## kaotickitten

Um not now.


----------



## kaotickitten

Fear the Yorkie.


----------



## kaotickitten

Still got time.


----------



## kaotickitten

Bring it. I dare ya.


----------



## kaotickitten




----------



## kaotickitten

Chatum is Yummie.


----------



## kaotickitten

When You blow bubbles go for the color.


----------



## kaotickitten

Move along


----------



## kaotickitten

BUMP>


----------



## intinst

Russian Backfire Bomber


----------



## MrPLD

intinst said:


> Russian Backfire Bomber


This is actually the Tu-160 "Black Jack"


----------



## intinst

They're everywhere


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Some of these are really funny pictures. Thanks for sharing. I have to figure out to post these.


----------



## intinst

Nice view of the deck


----------



## intinst

Don't think it will work, I don't like wet kisses


----------



## intinst

Liquid diet?


----------



## intinst

Wow, what a party.


----------



## intinst

Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## intinst

Careful Officer, that looks like a tough one.


----------



## intinst

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## intinst

Air Wars


----------



## intinst

I've heard of a headstand, but...


----------



## intinst

Nothing to see here folks, just a fish smoking a cigarette while wearing a chicken, move along.


----------



## intinst

49 Caddy


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Now that's just mean


----------



## intinst

Go figure


----------



## intinst

Think you're punny, don't you?


----------



## intinst

Rolling along, singing a song, side by side


----------



## intinst

Wake me in an hour, OK?


----------



## intinst

Part's not straight


----------



## intinst

Red is Kate's color


----------



## intinst

Makes you want to take your finger and POP!


----------



## intinst

I gots dis one, you gets da rest!


----------



## intinst

Hope he's car trained


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't have to worry about falling out of bed, I guess


----------



## intinst

That would make it even easier for me to break bones!


----------



## intinst

Not me! (I use the elliptical machine  )


----------



## intinst

Mini-burro


----------



## intinst

Makes as much sense as the other thing


----------



## intinst

Dang! And we walked forever on that yellow brick road.


----------



## intinst

Better to say nothing and be thought an idiot than to speak and remove all doubt.


----------



## intinst

Insurance is going to love that one.


----------



## intinst

Cat solo with flute accompaniment


----------



## intinst

I'm confused, when did China become part of Louisiana?


----------



## intinst

I might even watch then


----------



## intinst

Hello, John


----------



## intinst

I feel your pain


----------



## intinst

How's this pose, Mr. Playturtle photographer?


----------



## intinst

, You need spelling work. (and a new axle)


----------



## intinst

I likes it!


----------



## intinst

Be easy to find in the lot


----------



## intinst

That'll work


----------



## intinst

Hold on tights, kay?


----------



## intinst

It was just a little mud puddle,
is all this really necessary?


----------



## intinst

Shadow dancer


----------



## intinst

33,000 is a lot of posts, huh?


----------



## MrPLD

intinst said:


> 33,000 is a lot of posts, huh?


The scary thing is that we've seen almost all of them :O


----------



## intinst

I'm a bit chilly today


----------



## intinst

Well, the lake does appear to be a little dry, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

You too!?!


----------



## intinst

How much more?


----------



## intinst

I hope they don't HAVE to get married


----------



## intinst

Just follow the simple instructions


----------



## intinst

Really?


----------



## intinst

No worries


----------



## intinst

I'm chillin', I'm chillin'


----------



## intinst

Good shortcut


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Pre Photoshop


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> I'm a bit chilly today


That poor thing.


----------



## kaotickitten

Kinda scary actually.


----------



## intinst

Befre and after makeup.


----------



## kaotickitten

Is bird brain driving?


----------



## kaotickitten

Um not on the field please.


----------



## kaotickitten

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## intinst

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## kaotickitten

I guess somebody though the zombies were real.


----------



## intinst

Pretty bridge


----------



## kaotickitten

So where do I go?


----------



## intinst

Big Breath now


----------



## kaotickitten

Yo Yo Yo its McKitty on the mic.


----------



## kaotickitten

Just adorable.


----------



## intinst

Leonardo, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Was his


----------



## kaotickitten

Wish I was here.


----------



## intinst

Flexible, very flexible


----------



## kaotickitten

Love theme parks.


----------



## kaotickitten

So peaceful


----------



## intinst

Bringing together two favorite things, cats and pizza! (No, not like that, come on now)


----------



## kaotickitten

Harris Beach State Park, Brookings,Oregon


----------



## intinst

Once and I didn't like it


----------



## kaotickitten

This makes me wanna jog


----------



## intinst

YAAAARRR!


----------



## intinst

More budget cuts


----------



## kaotickitten

keeping up with the beach theme.


----------



## kaotickitten

One more beach.


----------



## kaotickitten

intinst said:


> 33,000 is a lot of posts, huh?


Yup keep up the good work. Your post are entertaining.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

intinst said:


> YAAAARRR!


I will not watch this before going to sleep. It itches in your mind.


----------



## intinst

OK, this is the best I've ever heard anyone play a garden hose or a feather duster.
Linsey Pollak.


----------



## intinst

People are strange when you're a stranger
Faces look ugly when you're alone


----------



## intinst

I know I'm parked in here somewhere...


----------



## intinst

Zen bunny


----------



## intinst

Just making a quick call


----------



## intinst

Excuse me...


----------



## intinst

I think I like the green one better


----------



## intinst

Mmwah!


----------



## intinst

Be easy to find, even at Wal-Mart


----------



## intinst

Quite a level of difficulty in the full court game...


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe it is.


----------



## intinst

Better duck


----------



## intinst

Long line for the restrooms


----------



## intinst

Someone snuck in


----------



## intinst

Holy Mackerel!


----------



## intinst

I don't know, child sure seems exposed


----------



## intinst

Man, this is a long work day


----------



## intinst

Slave Princess Leia is a popular costume, it seems.
(I'm a fan)


----------



## intinst

Maybe not quite


----------



## intinst

Living the dream. (They're definitely all his now, far as I'm concerned)


----------



## intinst

Batman Cat Woman CatBat!


----------



## intinst

Custom made Wedding bands with the sound wave of "I Do" cut in.


----------



## intinst

A spoon for our resident Sith Lord


----------



## loonlover

A friend sent this to me:

                              A Senior Moment!


     Several days ago as I left a meeting at our church, I desperately gave myself a personal TSA pat down.  
I was looking for my keys.  They were not in my pockets.  A quick search in the meeting room revealed nothing.
Suddenly I realized, I must have left them in the car.  Frantically I headed for the parking lot.  My wife, Diane, 
has scolded me many times for leaving the keys in the ignition.  My theory is the ignition is the best place not to 
lose them.  Her theory is that the car will be stolen.  As I burst through the doors of the church, I came to a terrifying 
conclusion.  Her theory was right.  The parking lot was empty.  I immediately call the police.  I gave them my location,
confessed that I had left my keys in the car, and that it had been stolen.

         

Then I made the most difficult call of all, “Honey,” I stammered.  I always call her “honey” in times like these.  
“I left my keys in the car, and it has been stolen.”
     
There was a period of silence.  I thought the call had been dropped, but then I heard Diane’s voice, 
“Ken,” she barked, “I dropped you off!”
     
Now it was my time to be silent.  Embarrassed, I said, “Well, come and get me.”
     
Diane retorted, “I will, as soon as I convince this policeman I have not stolen your car!”


----------



## intinst

Sleeps how I wants


----------



## intinst

I am glad I read far more than I watch TV


----------



## intinst

With a purposeful grimace and a terrible sound
He pulls the spitting high-tension wires down

Helpless people on subway trains
Scream, bug-eyed, as he looks in on them

He picks up a bus and he throws it back down
As he wades through the buildings toward the center of town

Oh, no, they say he's got to go
Go go Godzilla
Oh, no, there goes Tokyo
Go go Godzilla


----------



## intinst

Record for water skiers pulled by one boat, 145
!


----------



## telracs

thanks intinst, now it'll be Blue Oyster Cult all day!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> thanks intinst, now it'll be Blue Oyster Cult all day!


I do what I can to enliven your day.


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> I am glad I read far more than I watch TV


But this dude is *awesome.* I've already learned a few things watching his show that have helped with my cat Buddah... he can turn a kitty from Satan reincarnate to a fun cat to be around by re-training the owners. I :hearts: him...


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Be easy to find, even at Wal-Mart


Oh man, I've seen this car in San Francisco! The guy was driving around during the 3 Day walk in 2010. He seems...special.


----------



## telracs

because this needs to be said periodically....

Go placidly amidst the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence. As far as possible without surrender be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even the dull and the ignorant; they too have their story.
Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit. If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain or bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself.
Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.
Exercise caution in your business affairs; for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals; and everywhere life is full of heroism.
Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love; for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is as perennial as the grass.
Take kindly the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with dark imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.
Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here.
And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should. Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be, and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life keep peace with your soul. With all its sham, drudgery, and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world. Be cheerful.
Strive to be happy.


----------



## kaotickitten

Thank You, Thank You very much.


----------



## kaotickitten

Which i darth?


----------



## kaotickitten

All you need is a chipmunk.


----------



## kaotickitten

Well done Young Jedi


----------



## kaotickitten

It's a little squirrley in here.


----------



## kaotickitten

Lazy Fact #889573617183958848382172134: 
You were too lazy to read that number.


----------



## kaotickitten

Please don't let it near me.


----------



## kaotickitten

Ohh bacon, oh drats its the pound.


----------



## kaotickitten

Who knew garbage could be cool.


----------



## kaotickitten

I doubt it's sea worthy.


----------



## kaotickitten

An albino left alone


----------



## kaotickitten

******* Mansion


----------



## kaotickitten

I guess its convent?
http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m225/pacificlykaotic/kindle/*******-computer-chair.jpg


----------



## kaotickitten

Elvis is in the Grass.


----------



## kaotickitten

Remember its always best to stay inside the lines.


----------



## kaotickitten

*A Joke " What Starts With an F and Ends with a K*

A first-grade teacher, Ms. Brooks, was having trouble
with one of her students. The teacher asked, "Harry,
what's your problem?"

Harry answered, "I'm too smart for the 1st grade. My
sister is in the 3rd grade and I'm smarter than she is!
I think I should be in the 3rd grade too!"

Ms. Brooks had enough. She took Harry to the
principal's office.

While Harry waited in the outer office, the teacher
explained to the principal what the situation was. The
principal told Ms. Brooks he would give the boy a
test. If he failed to answer any of his questions he
was to go back to the 1st grade and behave. She agreed.

Harry was brought in and the conditions were explained
to him and he agreed to take the test.

Principal: "What is 3 x 3?"
Harry: "9".

Principal: "What is 6 x 6?"
Harry: "36".

And so it went with every question the principal
thought a 3rd grader should know.

The principal looks at Ms. Brooks and tells her, "I
think Harry can go to the 3rd grade."

Ms. Brooks says to the principal, "Let me ask him some
questions."

The principal and Harry both agreed.

Ms. Brooks asks, "What does a cow have four of that I
have only two of?"
Harry, after a moment: "Legs."

Ms. Brooks: "What is in your pants that you have but I
do not have?"

The principal wondered, why would she ask such a
question!

Harry replied: "Pockets."

Ms. Brooks: "What does a dog do that a man steps into?"
Harry: "Pants"

Ms. Brooks: What starts with a C, ends with a T, is
hairy, oval, delicious and contains thin, whitish
liquid?
Harry: "Coconut."

The principal sat forward with his mouth hanging open.

Ms. Brooks: "What goes in hard and pink then comes out
soft and sticky?"

The principal's eyes opened really wide and before he
could stop the answer.

Harry: "Bubble gum"

Ms. Brooks: "What does a man do standing up, a woman
does sitting down and a dog does on three legs?"
Harry: "Shake hands."

The principal was trembling.

Ms. Brooks: "What word starts with an "F" and ends in
"K" that means a lot of heat and excitement?"

Harry: "Firetruck"

The principal breathed a sigh of relief and told the
teacher, "Put Harry in the fifth-grade, I got the last
seven questions wrong.


----------



## geoffthomas

In memory of our friend Dona (Anju No. 469) who would have been 70 today.










We miss you Dona.

Just sayin....


----------



## kaotickitten

Well thats one way to play with your food.


----------



## kaotickitten

So you forgot Darth's birthday too?


----------



## kaotickitten

Two stars not fated to be crossed but in love.


----------



## kaotickitten

Nothing says sorry like cupcakes.


----------



## kaotickitten

Awe rain isn't that bad if you can stand being soggy.


----------



## kaotickitten

So thats why they lost their mittens.


----------



## kaotickitten

So thats how storms starts.


----------



## intinst

Subject:* Aircraft slams into 4 buildings*

 Amazing photo shows great detail. The pilot at
low level had no control over his aircraft.
It narrowly misses a crowd gathered for the air
show and slams into four buildings.
One can only imagine the horror of the occupants
inside those buildings.










*Probably scared the crap out of them.*


----------



## telracs

welcome back.  you have been missed.  although the kitten has been doing well in your absence.


----------



## intinst

No two are identical, they say. (the snow flakes)


----------



## intinst

Bet a lot of the local boys hang out around there waiting to see the "donations" dropped off


----------



## intinst

Hey! You making fun of me?


----------



## intinst

Like some adults I know


----------



## intinst

Now what could be dangerous about that?


----------



## intinst

Hey lady, watch where you're goin'!


----------



## intinst

"Heaven, I'm in heaven, and my heart beats so that I can hardly speak..."


----------



## intinst

Necessity is the mother of invention...Or don 't try to keep a guy away from his beer.


----------



## intinst

Somebody got real lucky


----------



## intinst

Or thereabouts


----------



## intinst

It's just a little hole in the wall...


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

New laser street light?


----------



## intinst

Don't see many of these boots, wonder why?


----------



## intinst

TreeBeard


----------



## intinst

Me and my buddy lounging by the pool


----------



## intinst

Interesting curves waves


----------



## intinst

Bet that took talent


----------



## intinst

Woof! (cough cough) Roar!


----------



## intinst

For those fastidious cookie dunkers out there.


----------



## intinst

Well, it's durable at least.


----------



## intinst

Big Bouquet


----------



## intinst

Advertising genius


----------



## intinst

Trying to stay ahead of it


----------



## rocky mountain reader

intinst said:


> New laser street light?


Looks like War of the Worlds


----------



## intinst

Good stamina


----------



## intinst

Candy is dandy, but liquor is...


----------



## intinst

She's really busy today


----------



## intinst

Another old MoPar


----------



## intinst

Looks like an accident going somewhere to happen


----------



## intinst

All ashore that's going ashore


----------



## intinst

Icy today


----------



## intinst

I've had days when a vending machine like this would be entirely welcome


----------



## intinst

Iz hidin', U can't see


----------



## intinst

Kitty, you been working out?


----------



## intinst

I'z not fat, I'z fluffy


----------



## intinst

Think you'd hum the "Jaws" theme every time you used it?


----------



## intinst

Don't know what happened. I was just sitting up here, minding my own business when, Pow!


----------



## intinst

Necessity may be the mother of invention, but who's it's daddy?


----------



## intinst

Wear those shoes? Piece of cake.


----------



## intinst

Every time I get two weeks to go camping, I spend the whole time setting up and tearing down my tent


----------



## intinst

Quite the pool


----------



## intinst

Interesting building


----------



## intinst

Great necklace


----------



## intinst

George is curious


----------



## intinst

Back off jack. Don't make me open this whole can of whoop adze.


----------



## intinst

Know what you mean!


----------



## intinst

Giddy up


----------



## intinst

Why is this?


----------



## intinst

Must be a lot of flying nogoodniks in the area


----------



## intinst

A10 flight


----------



## intinst

He's still around?


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good


----------



## intinst

Also a video camera and might as well call for the ambulance now.


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Future MegaCorp CEO


----------



## intinst

Hope your safety belts are all tight


----------



## intinst

Extension ladder?
We don't need no stinkin' extension ladder!


----------



## intinst

Just park it anywhere


----------



## intinst

Dining Al fresco in the Netherlands


----------



## intinst

And doggie makes three


----------



## intinst

Famous?


----------



## intinst

Dining for two on the beach


----------



## intinst

Nice photobomb, but what's with the lawnmower for a life guard, anyway?


----------



## intinst

Don't know where we're going but we are making excellent time!


----------



## sjc

Can you say Italian? My late Aunt to perfection (only she wasn't a dude!! lol...and she had red hair)
*
SORRY FOR THE SWEAR WORD: I tried to black it out but couldn't *


----------



## intinst

How many Sharpies do you suppose this took?


----------



## intinst

Storm with rainbow


----------



## intinst

Bah Bah Black Sheep...


----------



## intinst

Get a weird tan


----------



## intinst

Nice Smile


----------



## intinst

You remember where we parked?


----------



## intinst

That's a mess


----------



## intinst

Riding the tiger the safe way


----------



## intinst

Hair flip at sunset


----------



## intinst

Iceberg mushroom


----------



## intinst

Couldn't make up your mind, shorts or long pants?


----------



## intinst

Google Earth ski trail version


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dad packed my lunch today


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Say Cheese!


----------



## intinst

Ya gotta be kiddin' me!


----------



## intinst

There comes a time when you just have to let go.


----------



## intinst

Are you crazy? Didn't you watch "Gremlins?"


----------



## intinst

Don't get up, I'll just help myself


----------



## intinst

Your move, Sucker!


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Riding the tiger the safe way


AWESOME!!! Intinst; you're the best...but you already know that.


----------



## intinst

Nice light, but how do you play them now?


----------



## intinst

What do you get when you cross a dog with a rag mop?


----------



## intinst

Buy an island for your valentine!


----------



## intinst

Digital copy


----------



## intinst

stop action


----------



## intinst

Could use some softener, that water looks hard


----------



## intinst

I'd say that's definitely their child


----------



## intinst

Just a light dessert for me, thanks


----------



## intinst

On the count of three, Hover!
Good, very good!


----------



## intinst

Well, that's a horse of a different color


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Bad locale to be a little drunk, I'd guess


----------



## sjc

kaotickitten

A Joke " What Starts With an F and Ends with a K

THAT was hilarious.  I think we all got the last seven questions wrong!!!  Funny.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## sjc

*HEY... That sh*t*ing in the woods stuff is for BEARS:
Does anyone have toilet paper??*


----------



## intinst

Yee Haw!


----------



## intinst

Speaking of flies...


----------



## intinst

Up?


----------



## intinst

I can see clearly now...


----------



## intinst

A use for those cans you haven't recycled.


----------



## intinst

Great seats, huh? Can't believe I got them so cheap.


----------



## intinst

Brrrr!


----------



## intinst

comfy?


----------



## intinst

Coward!


----------



## intinst

Might be a gamer


----------



## intinst

Guess you need priorities


----------



## intinst

Iz a snow leopard, comes a bit closer


----------



## intinst

Nice handle


----------



## intinst

Anywhere warm!


----------



## intinst

Biggest trapeze artist I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

To the beat of a different drummer


----------



## intinst

Swan lake?


----------



## intinst

A really 'Far Out' guitarist


----------



## intinst

Habitrails for Humans


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of milk crates!


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

She's got the whole world in her hands


----------



## intinst

Rather jolly today


----------



## intinst

Sailing, sailing over the bounding main


----------



## intinst

Boy, doesn't THAT look like fun?


----------



## intinst

Got some altitude on that one


----------



## intinst

Two slices for fifteen dollars? Bargain!
Unsure about that 'used' part, though.


----------



## intinst

Man, he looks hot.


----------



## intinst

I always wondered how it worked...


----------



## intinst

Cool, a volcano drive-in


----------



## intinst

Well, there goes my plan for clearing the road of all those texting drivers.


----------



## intinst

Well, Arrr there.


----------



## intinst

Ahhh of the day?


----------



## intinst

Wow, that was close!


----------



## intinst

I'm going to take my time with this.


----------



## intinst

Hey, there aren't any nom noms here!


----------



## intinst

Not to worry, I've got this one.


----------



## intinst

Every rose has it's thorns


----------



## intinst

Hands? We don't need no stinkin' hands!


----------



## intinst

Now I understand them


----------



## intinst

Run, don't walk!


----------



## intinst

I said I was going Ice fishing and that's what I'm going to do!


----------



## intinst

There, fixed


----------



## intinst

Yipes, Stripes!


----------



## intinst

I thought snow was so much fun when I was a kid...
\


----------



## intinst

Well, isn't that SPE-CIAL?


----------



## intinst

Hey, Dad! Look what we caught!


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I've got your back.


----------



## intinst

Anyone else want a nice bowl of cat?


----------



## intinst

Isn't that just how it works?


----------



## intinst

Somebody had time to kill.


----------



## intinst

Remember when?


----------



## intinst

How's that again?


----------



## intinst

Shark attack


----------



## intinst

I'm lost, too.


----------



## intinst

Greatest thing since sliced bread


----------



## intinst

Coffee got cold so I painted this with it.


----------



## intinst

OK, I give up


----------



## intinst

I approve of this message.


----------



## intinst

H. P. Lovecraft would have been proud


----------



## intinst

Another kind of coffee owl


----------



## intinst

I thought this was a beginner's run


----------



## intinst

Yeah, right


----------



## intinst

Someday...someday


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Got some altitude on that one


Yep...and then some. BEYOND a split if you notice. (Not me...I was looking at the sky.) In the words of Geoff: Just sayin'


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


>


Since that's his wife, I'm pretty sure he's looked... :lol:


----------



## intinst

Maybe art isn't dead. Cool stop action video by a high schooler.


----------



## intinst

Feeling a little needy today


----------



## intinst

My, that looks like fun...


----------



## intinst

It's warmer this way


----------



## intinst

Hope they had a video camera for when he opened his eyes


----------



## intinst

What a lovely day for the feel of the open road and the fresh air with a convertible


----------



## intinst

They'll be some interesting pillow lines from that setup, I bet


----------



## intinst

Looks like a bad day to head to town


----------



## intinst

Ah, the aroma of hot dogs grilling


----------



## intinst

Remember, next year...


----------



## intinst

Hang On!


----------



## intinst

I was looking for a ukelele but found this


----------



## intinst

Nice shoes


----------



## intinst

Looks like a great place to relax


----------



## intinst

Bath time


----------



## intinst

Secluded beach


----------



## intinst

OK crew, ramming speed!


----------



## intinst

If this isn't Photoshopped, that sure looks uncomfortable


----------



## intinst

Yeah, we're scared alright.


----------



## intinst

Blue and gold Macaw


----------



## intinst

subtlety is not their strong point.


----------



## intinst

Here, fishy fishy fishy


----------



## intinst

Finally found a parking place on the street and...


----------



## intinst

Chilly today


----------



## intinst

Sleeping next to mom


----------



## intinst

There ARE mermaids


----------



## intinst

Made somebody mad


----------



## intinst

Mighty street art


----------



## intinst

(Snow) Man Down!


----------



## intinst

With a little help from my friends


----------



## intinst

Com'on, bring it, I darez ya!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, we are closed


----------



## intinst

On the edge


----------



## intinst

Trying to save money, some people are going to smaller and smaller cars for fuel efficiency


----------



## intinst

Two buds, just watching the gulls, chillin'


----------



## intinst

Pull up a chair


----------



## intinst

this probably won't end well


----------



## intinst

Did you make breakfast for your Valentine?


----------



## intinst

Not how I envisioned carbon dating


----------



## intinst

Valentigers


----------



## intinst

Nice scarf


----------



## intinst

Yep, still there.


----------



## intinst

Deep Ted, real deep.


----------



## intinst

Such a way with words...


----------



## intinst

Life is hard


----------



## intinst

Must really like strawberries


----------



## intinst

Yep, life is hard


----------



## intinst

Hi, you edible?


----------



## intinst

Statues last breath?


----------



## intinst

Aaaaaand the Porsche's are neck and neck coming down the backstretch...


----------



## intinst

"Dirtier" kind of racing


----------



## intinst

Border Marker


----------



## intinst

Morey the Moray?


----------



## intinst

Gotta keep them clean


----------



## intinst

Wonder what the ingredients include?


----------



## intinst

Plus one in the jumpseat


----------



## intinst

Tight fitting jeans


----------



## intinst

And so we meet again, Mr. Bond.


----------



## intinst

Doh! (or should that be dough?  )


----------



## intinst

Somebody couldn't hold it till the got down?


----------



## intinst

Well played


----------



## intinst

Just eat the blue one, huh?


----------



## intinst

This wasn't in the plan


----------



## intinst

Cold weather kiss


----------



## intinst

But...He missed?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Wonder what the ingredients include?


hippies, of course......


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> hippies, of course......


Well, that went right over my head until you pointed it out, of course, hippies!


----------



## intinst

Need some help with that knot? I was a Scout.


----------



## sjc

I know a certain someone who is going to tie you into a knot...Mr. Scout!!...lmao!!   (I love you loon; I always have your back  )


----------



## telracs

When you become perfect, then you can complain about my not being perfect.


----------



## sjc

*I am a PERSONAL friend of Erika Van Pelt: She is in the top 24 and doing well. If you could please vote for her; (not twisting any arms) I would appreciate it. Thanks.  If you don't mind...sjc








*


----------



## intinst

Who knew? Hummingbirds snore when they sleep.


----------



## intinst

Found this:
My Old Man and His Amazing Yo-Yo skills! (awesome)
Ever wonder who was responsible for the huge international yo yo crazes of the 70's, 80's and 90's? NO?! Well anyway that would be partly due to my dad, ex professional yo yo demonstrator and campaign manager Clive Collins. After much harassment, I finally got him to dust off the yo-yo's, record his hidden talent and put it online. He may be a little rusty but the old man has still got it! He isn't using any fancy pants steel axel / pro yo ball bearing type yo-yo's; just the classic, wooden axel, retro Coca Cola and Fanta Russell yo-yo's which he used throughout his career. Watch him as he performs the tricks; walking the dog, loop the loop (two hands), double or nothing and man on the tight rope!


----------



## intinst

Painting skills, he has them


----------



## intinst

Well, how do you do the dishes?


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie!


----------



## intinst

Boeing-Sikorsky RAH-66 Comanche


----------



## intinst

Nice heavy bag, you do what you have to do


----------



## intinst

free diving, how long can YOU hold your breath?


----------



## intinst

Mr. Murry


----------



## intinst

Cuban Capitol


----------



## intinst

It works


----------



## intinst

Is someone following in your footsteps?


----------



## intinst

Message in a bottle


----------



## intinst

Park benches


----------



## intinst

Work it baby, work it!


----------



## intinst

Mo-om! You're messin' up my mane!


----------



## intinst

The wolf within


----------



## intinst

I know this is your first lesson, but just relax, you'll do fine!


----------



## intinst

Tenacious tree


----------



## intinst

Usually


----------



## intinst

Gotta be strong and flexible to rock climb


----------



## intinst

Hey, answer me when I talk to you!


----------



## intinst

You gotta be kiddin' me


----------



## intinst

yea verily


----------



## intinst

Guys! Come on Guys! It ain't funny anymore!


----------



## intinst

Frost as art


----------



## intinst

Well, you can do it like this...


----------



## intinst

Gittyup!


----------



## intinst

That's some long straight pipes you've got there


----------



## intinst

That's important too


----------



## intinst

Emoo cows


----------



## intinst

A rare mega-pod of dolphins is captured off the coast of southern 
California, amazing onlookers in a passing-by boat.


----------



## intinst

A rescue helicopter disintegrated shortly after landing in the 
northern state of Para, Brazil on Wednesday. Amateur
images taken by the Para Fire Department showed how 
the aircraft came apart while vigorously vibrating. (Feb. 23)
The crew suffered only minor injuries.


----------



## intinst

Must be a fortune teller.


Spoiler



They are telling you if you hit the bridge, it will cost you a fortune!


----------



## intinst

You weren't going to eat that, where you?


----------



## intinst

Hello Kitty seems an odd choice for an exhaust pipe


----------



## intinst

Well except Beaker has hair...


----------



## intinst

Ain't got time for the little stuff


----------



## intinst

C'mon back here!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't that drive you crazy


----------



## intinst

Gotta make a trip to the repair shop


----------



## intinst

Built up a little static there


----------



## intinst

Didn't have the desired effect


----------



## intinst

OK?


----------



## intinst

Just getting a little sun


----------



## intinst

All right, who polished the desk?


----------



## intinst

We all have our limits


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

I'd never have guessed


----------



## intinst

The corruption of Wesley


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help


----------



## intinst

Lucky monkeys


----------



## intinst

Nice 'Benz


----------



## intinst

Great shot


----------



## intinst

What kind of motorcycle is that?


----------



## intinst

Does a body good


----------



## intinst

Jeep for sale, best offer


----------



## intinst

Just checking my Face Book


----------



## intinst

Someone made a bad move


----------



## intinst

A little dizzy


----------



## intinst

Bugatti


----------



## intinst

It's not a game


----------



## intinst

Kiss me, you fool!


----------



## intinst

Barefoot?


----------



## intinst

Hey, I said no tongue!


----------



## intinst

It was the cat


----------



## intinst

Can I keep it?


----------



## MrPLD

intinst said:


> What kind of motorcycle is that?


Not that anyone truly wanted to know... but they're Buell Lightnings - Harley Davidson motor in a real frame


----------



## intinst

Baby it's cold outside


----------



## intinst

MrPLD said:


> Not that anyone truly wanted to know... but they're Buell Lightnings - Harley Davidson motor in a real frame


Thanks, I sure didn't recognize them. Of course, there is a little weirdness going on in the picture, as well.


----------



## intinst

Claire Danes


----------



## intinst

1950's Convair ad


----------



## intinst

Still haven't moved


----------



## intinst

Now that looks like a PARTY!


----------



## intinst

Just wait till your father sees this!
Are you kidding? He was the first one down!


----------



## intinst

Not running hot now


----------



## intinst

Officer must have been in "Hot" pursuit.


----------



## intinst

Bet it's a lot harder this way
r


----------



## intinst

You have chosen your parking spot unwisely


----------



## intinst

Yeah, think I'd have figured that out without the sign


----------



## intinst

Speaking of falling...


----------



## intinst

And bike riding...


----------



## intinst

Acchoo!


----------



## intinst

Sorry, we don't carry that brand


----------



## intinst

Sure, blame me


----------



## intinst

Lotta loners


----------



## intinst

Good evening. I am working my way through college selling magazine subscriptions and...


----------



## intinst

Tall, thin snowman


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo, better hope mom don't see you


----------



## intinst

Breakfast cupcakes








Recipe here:
http://blogs.babble.com/family-kitchen/2011/02/09/weekend-breakfast-eggs-baked-in-ham-cups/


----------



## sjc

Above:
Fat free, cholesterol free, zero calories...right?


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Above:
> Fat free, cholesterol free, zero calories...right?


Well, the VIRTUAL one is...


----------



## intinst

Always read the fine print


----------



## intinst

Great zombie fortress, except for that getting food thing


----------



## intinst

Like red, do you?


----------



## intinst

Can you come out and play?


----------



## intinst

Watson in white


----------



## intinst

Now to get down (in one piece)


----------



## intinst

Now on display at Dryden


----------



## intinst

Hyacinth Macaw


----------



## intinst

Got a little close there


----------



## intinst

Caution: falling autos


----------



## intinst

Want to attract a little attention on your Sunday drives?


----------



## intinst

This!


----------



## intinst

Just saying


----------



## intinst

Fire and Ice Love


----------



## intinst

He said he'd be right back. It's been at least 20 seconds.


----------



## intinst

Go deep


----------



## intinst

Scary Tat


----------



## intinst

At least that's how I feel


----------



## intinst

Could of fooled me


----------



## intinst

Forgot "Have a nice day."


----------



## intinst

Must be a really strange place


----------



## intinst

Psych


----------



## intinst

Who needs a bass boat?


----------



## intinst

"Rockin' " swimming pool


----------



## intinst

Remember safety first!


----------



## intinst

Big tires


----------



## intinst

Yes, they are


----------



## intinst

Holding on with just your hands is too common


----------



## intinst

A tad foggy


----------



## intinst

OK, which way did that squirrel go?


----------



## intinst

Human dominoes (sorta)


----------



## sjc

sjc said:


> *I am a PERSONAL friend of Erika Van Pelt: She is in the top 24 and doing well. If you could please vote for her; (not twisting any arms) I would appreciate it. Thanks.  If you don't mind...sjc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUMP: Tonight is her night. Please vote


----------



## intinst

Can't get that at our state fair


----------



## intinst

Many people prefer snow for sking, but others choose a different substance


----------



## intinst

Think that's the model for the photo?


----------



## intinst

Surely there are other talents


----------



## intinst

Kinda dark for scuba


----------



## intinst

German At-At?


----------



## intinst

Another picture of the unfortunate ship


----------



## intinst

Integrated circuit board close up


----------



## intinst

Hair needs just a trim, please


----------



## intinst

Photography is timing, timing, timing


----------



## intinst

V-22 Osprey in forward flight


----------



## intinst

'Go towards the light!'


----------



## intinst

Lighthouse Helipad


----------



## intinst

OK, turn right at the next corner.


----------



## intinst

Safe to sleep here


----------



## intinst

That's one way to keep them down on the farm, Paree or no Paree.


----------



## intinst

Horror story


----------



## intinst

Kind of chilling


----------



## intinst

Feed Me!


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Wanna play?


----------



## intinst

Good dog


----------



## intinst

We're going to the V E T !


----------



## intinst

Why is that?


----------



## intinst

Dang, again?


----------



## intinst

Every time


----------



## intinst

Told you they're hard on parking violators


----------



## intinst

Please, someone, call the ASPCA


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, I've got your front...and I'm warm too!


----------



## intinst

See? This will solve our parking problem, we can get three times as many cars in this way!


----------



## intinst

What would it look like if every plane tried to take off at the same time? Besides congested, I mean.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Dang, again?


actually, I look both ways.


----------



## intinst

That's some serious firepower there


----------



## intinst

Nice costume


----------



## intinst

All I want is a taste...


----------



## intinst

Several years down the road


----------



## intinst

Long Unicorn


----------



## intinst

So, you are back to torment me. This time you will be defeated, oh evil one!


----------



## sjc

That hand ice sculpture IS freaky.  Eeewww. Lol.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> actually, I look both ways.


It is much safer.


----------



## intinst

Instead of a rubber duckie in your bath, how about one FOR your bath?


----------



## intinst

Perfect. Thanks, Sis!


----------



## intinst

And if the wind comes up, you get to fly above the storm, maybe.


----------



## intinst

Great balance, flexibility and strength, but this makes me hurt in oh so many ways.


----------



## intinst

Get your daily vegetables!


----------



## intinst

Hey great...catch, yeah that's it, catch.


----------



## intinst

Well, no neighbors to bother you with fence issues.


----------



## intinst

Then why did you bother to write?


----------



## intinst

Better try something else


----------



## intinst

Fokkers in formation


----------



## intinst

itty bitty


----------



## intinst

Special ops halo dog


----------



## intinst

Maybe one or two


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

No worries, it's a diet Coke.


----------



## intinst

Koala, that is all


----------



## intinst

I said "NO!"


----------



## sjc

Above:  That is insane!!  I wish my dog could talk...I know she understands everything I say.


----------



## intinst

Uncle Pennybags, part of the one percent?


----------



## intinst

Key West, Fort Jefferson Aerial photo


----------



## intinst

I know when you ride a cycle, 
you need to be prepared for most anything, 
but this seems extreme!


----------



## intinst

Just what we need


----------



## intinst

Nice car, bad parking job


----------



## intinst

Big Ole Boy


----------



## intinst

And we have liftoff!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, don't mind if I do!


----------



## intinst

We are doomed!


----------



## intinst

Hold on to your rabbits! (never to be confused with"Hold your horses!"


----------



## intinst

The keys are in the bag, the zipper is on the inside 
of the door, things are not going well for the driver.


----------



## intinst

Y'all better duck!


----------



## intinst

Great smile!


----------



## intinst

My new mechanic really gets into the job.


----------



## intinst

Amazing how hard we'll work sometimes to keep from working hard.


----------



## intinst

Gonna Fly Now


----------



## intinst

That's nice, whatever it is


----------



## intinst

Almost makes me wish I lived where it snows like that. Almost.


----------



## intinst

Awww, isn't that sweet?


----------



## intinst

Don't have to pedal and if a zombie steps out in front of you...


----------



## intinst

Didn't think I'd make it


----------



## intinst

Poochmobile


----------



## intinst

They've been busy


----------



## intinst

Life of a fireman


----------



## intinst

Told you it was hot enough


----------



## intinst

Guy goes into the barbershop and says, "Give me an iguana cut."
The barber says, "OK."


----------



## intinst

That must be some dangerous poo there.


----------



## intinst

Wonder if an oenophile lives near by?


----------



## intinst

Boy, someone got lucky!


----------



## intinst

USS Shiloh at the Bath Iron Works, Bath, Maine.


----------



## intinst

Early Arnie


----------



## intinst

Is that Pigwidgeon?


----------



## intinst

I meant, anything else.


----------



## intinst

Get this guy off me!


----------



## intinst

Not too happy about this one either!


----------



## intinst

Fashion model or gladiator?


----------



## intinst

Faster! Faster, I say!


----------



## intinst

Well done, Cos-player


----------



## intinst

Just how fast was that range going when it hit that truck?


----------



## intinst

Let's eat in another part of the restaurant.


----------



## intinst

Foul mouthed little guy!


----------



## intinst

Just seems that long


----------



## intinst

Why? Really, why?


----------



## intinst

Lotta money in a row


----------



## intinst

Looks like my kind of place


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's a rudder.


----------



## intinst

Could use a little help over here


----------



## intinst

Must be a firewater fall


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


> Lotta money in a row


I wish every 4th one was a Guzzi...then we could go down the line of bikes and say "Duc..Duc...Duc...Guz!"


----------



## intinst

Thumper said:


> I wish every 4th one was a Guzzi...then we could go down the line of bikes and say "Duc..Duc...Duc...Guz!"


----------



## intinst

Starry Starry Night
Night Time Lapse Movie of the Cotopaxi Volcano (Ecuador) by Stéphane Guisard


----------



## intinst

Just can't trust those room mates


----------



## intinst

American astrophysicist, director of the Hayden Planetarium


----------



## intinst

Let's try to see eye to eye on this rodeo thing, OK?


----------



## intinst

Good morning world, looks like another beautiful day!


----------



## intinst

At least, it sure looks like it.


----------



## intinst

Don't see many Helitrucks around here.


----------



## intinst

Epic snowman for the win


----------



## intinst

I r panda! And I r cute, 2!


----------



## intinst

Nope, haven't changed my mind, still don't want to go for a walk.


----------



## intinst

Why in my day, we had to clean the chalk board by hand, after walking 10 miles to school, up hill.


----------



## intinst

I guess the ruler budget has not been increased this year.


----------



## intinst

Snorkeling has always looked interesting


----------



## intinst

Bet that was fun to construct


----------



## intinst

Not Origami, but still...


----------



## intinst

About the only time I use it is to download Firefox on a new computer


----------



## intinst

Now that's a guy's kind of bouquet!


----------



## intinst

thank you for clearing that up


----------



## intinst

No, I'm not scared, I just get a better view from up here.


----------



## intinst

Restaurants are getting quieter


----------



## intinst

You said it, Scarecrow


----------



## intinst

I shall attempt to contain my excitement


----------



## intinst

And the crowd goes wild with his perfect entry into the water, that dives a 10 for sure.


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a plan by the Gingerbread Man.


----------



## intinst

Close the door please, it's getting warm in here


----------



## intinst

Found the hole!


----------



## intinst

Don't you just hate the crowded hallways between classes?


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

It came from the sea...


----------



## intinst

Kate looks good in jeans


----------



## intinst

For the win


----------



## intinst

Where'd he go?


----------



## intinst

I left the window down so the car won't get too hot. 
Don't worry, I activated the theft prevention system.


----------



## intinst

I wondered how it was done...


----------



## intinst

On the count of three, ready? One, Two,..


----------



## intinst

I guess no one catches a lot of the beads...


----------



## intinst

Who you going to believe, me or the kid sitting in the middle of the mess?


----------



## intinst

Hello there, could I interest you in making a contribution to the polar bear hibernation fund?


----------



## intinst

That looks worth an Olé


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Little contrast between the last pic and this one.


----------



## intinst

Comfy looking computer


----------



## intinst

Think you lost something there, buddy.


----------



## intinst

Oh, you startled me!


----------



## intinst

Joe Btfsplk must live there.


----------



## intinst

Always liked the Corvette


----------



## intinst

How about that duck face?


----------



## intinst

See something similar most times I'm in WalMart


----------



## intinst

Somebody's in trouble!


----------



## intinst

Students everywhere get bored


----------



## intinst

RIP (Rust in Peace)


----------



## intinst

Rebels in every group


----------



## intinst

No, but I do cringe when I hear the phrase, "It's a Small World"


----------



## intinst

Mr. Who?


----------



## intinst

I knew it!


----------



## intinst

Remember, dogs have owners, cats have staff.


----------



## intinst

Only one way to find out


----------



## intinst

I let you know when safe


----------



## intinst

Shot gun will be quicker


----------



## intinst

Gotta dance!


----------



## intinst

Small pond


----------



## intinst

Fly me to the moon...


----------



## intinst

Let me swing among those stars...


----------



## intinst

seems legit.


----------



## intinst

Which one was driving?


----------



## intinst

Watching the Oscars


----------



## intinst

Excuse me Madam, but could I interest you in some yoga lessons?


----------



## intinst

Pump or automatic?


----------



## intinst

I've got a headache


----------



## intinst

How do you catch dinner?


----------



## intinst

Achooo!


----------



## intinst

Two little ones


----------



## intinst

Well, towers cost a lot more than you'd think, so I had to cut back somewhere


----------



## sjc

GREAT: THIS COMES AFTER A PIC OF A DUCK IN A TOILET:
*PLEEEEEAAAASE REMEMBER: TO VOTE: AMERICAN IDOL: MY PERSONAL FRIEND ERIKA VAN PELT!!!!* TOP 10...PLEASE!!!! XOXOXOX. THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## intinst

Actually not the edge of the world. Beachy Head, south east England on a foggy morning. Beautiful.


----------



## intinst

You like Salsa dancing?


----------



## intinst

I think I'd of found another kind of bowl to use.


----------



## intinst

New kind of sleigh?


----------



## intinst

Experienced net thrower


----------



## intinst

Tradition construction tradition strangely appropriate here.


----------



## intinst

sort of Reggae looking owl.


----------



## intinst

What am I thinking about? Just squirrel stuff.


----------



## intinst

Northern Lights from the International Space Station


----------



## intinst

Bora Bora looks interesting


----------



## intinst

but then so does Carnival down in Brazil


----------



## intinst

Very calm day


----------



## intinst

Seems fair


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but you aren't in the crane or up here!


----------



## intinst

Think of the ad possibilities!


----------



## intinst

Pays to read carefully


----------



## intinst

Yikes!


----------



## intinst

You good lookin' puppy you


----------



## intinst

Words to live by


----------



## intinst

And it won't be quickly


----------



## intinst

I ain't no penguin!


----------



## intinst

Tough hole


----------



## intinst

Must have painted it after a liquid lunch


----------



## intinst

But the good news is, I've invented a flying car.


----------



## intinst

Suave looking snowman


----------



## intinst

Girls night


----------



## intinst

Makes it easy


----------



## intinst

Everyone should have a thing


----------



## intinst

Who needs a mirror?


----------



## intinst

Ummm...


----------



## intinst

Same thing with our parts room. Doesn't matter if you can point to it, 
if the computer says we don't have it, we don't have it.


----------



## intinst

That's a start


----------



## intinst

Nice place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Captain Kitty reporting for duty


----------



## intinst

Real Robot fan


----------



## intinst

What's for dinner? Oh, fish again, huh?


----------



## intinst

Looks fast


----------



## intinst

Soccer fans is crazy! (Like many other sports fans)


----------



## intinst

Basic Black


----------



## intinst

All alone in the world


----------



## intinst

Soviet Udaloy class destroyer


----------



## intinst

Increase Warp Speed!


----------



## intinst

Or some approximation there of.


----------



## intinst

Or what good is that thing?


----------



## intinst

Oh my! Look at the size of that thing!


----------



## intinst

Whose turn is it?


----------



## intinst

Next question


----------



## intinst

Nice ballon costumes


Spoiler



But how do you use the restroom?


----------



## sjc

Exactly what I was thinking;


Spoiler



maybe he has a balloon over his and she has one under hers and they just fill them up like a water (pee) balloon!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Exactly what I was thinking;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he has a balloon over his and she has one under hers and they just fill them up like a water (pee) balloon!!





Spoiler



Be bad if one popped!


 Ewwww.


----------



## intinst

May need a Haz-Mat teem here-


----------



## intinst

Don't miss the bus!


----------



## intinst

Try quacking!


----------



## intinst

Lookout point


----------



## intinst

Wanta drag?


----------



## intinst

Hey, what up?


----------



## intinst

Hey, I've got an idea, let's have a pool party... at the bottom of the pool


----------



## intinst

Refueler's eye view


----------



## intinst

working hard


----------



## intinst

Think they like music there?


----------



## intinst

looks like it could be a little rough tonight


----------



## intinst

Tried to use a truck for deliveries, but the bike can haul more


----------



## intinst

night time in the east


----------



## intinst

Close encounter of the whale kind


----------



## intinst

He makes it look so easy, I'd fall and break something important


----------



## intinst

If that wasn't shopped, it was way past time to move.


----------



## intinst

Now that would be fun, a hot spring pool just outside your place.


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, no. I'll just look at the picture.


----------



## intinst

We have touchdown!


----------



## intinst

It's my baaaaath tube.


----------



## intinst

Yoga keeps you flexible


----------



## intinst

Ah come on, cat. Unlock the door.


----------



## intinst

You shouldn't look a gift zebra in the mouth, either. Those are some big teeth!


----------



## intinst

Mr. Tickles, the Destroyer.


----------



## intinst

Can't believe I paid eight bucks for just one slice of pizza, what a rip-off!


----------



## intinst

Won't that be a surprise


----------



## intinst

Are you kidding? I'm a master mechanic! Of course I know how to jump a car!


----------



## intinst

Always seems to fall a little short.


----------



## intinst

Things aren't looking good


----------



## intinst

And you thought the cheese heads looked funny


----------



## intinst

Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah
Zip-A-Dee-A
My oh my, what a wonderful day
Plenty of sunshine heading my way
Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah
Zip-A-Dee-A!


----------



## intinst

Ha Ha, yes it's very funny. NOW HELP ME GET OUT OF HERE!


----------



## intinst

Good luck with that


----------



## intinst

I likes! Maybe for my next small abode...


----------



## intinst

Eroding some desert


----------



## intinst

Feets don't fail me now!


----------



## intinst

Little wave action today


----------



## intinst

Not sure I'd like an infinity pool this high up


----------



## intinst

At the beach


----------



## intinst

Two wild boars maul family dog in the house!


----------



## intinst

Don Pettit, on the International Space Station, is conducting science demonstrations


----------



## intinst

I prefer it over here, it's much more cozy than that large pad...You're not buying it, are you?


----------



## intinst

Could be


----------



## intinst

Of course I'm cute, I'm a Corgi!


----------



## intinst

Well, did she say yes or no?


----------



## intinst

Like all the rest


----------



## intinst

Oh yeah...Right there...keep it up


----------



## intinst

Come sit by me, this is the scary part!


----------



## intinst

Modern day Fantasia. So far, without the Hippos


----------



## intinst

Periscope up!


----------



## intinst

Nothing to add


----------



## intinst

How'd I do?


----------



## intinst

Bet the cat wins, unless the man cheats and uses his hands


----------



## intinst

No it's not


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, you forgot my diet Pepsi.


----------



## intinst

photobomb


----------



## intinst

It's an ill wind that blows no good?


----------



## intinst

A boy and his dog


----------



## intinst

Somehow, I believe that one.


----------



## intinst

Taller than I thought.


----------



## intinst

I'd of thought it would 6 years earlier


----------



## intinst

Seems apropos


----------



## intinst

Intense stretch


----------



## intinst

So's lack of proofreading


----------



## intinst

Snoopy all grown up?


----------



## intinst

Not at the newspaper


----------



## intinst

Looks like a winner


----------



## intinst

That's a shocker


----------



## intinst

Strong Mom


----------



## intinst

Zombie Apocalypse hasn't started...yet


----------



## intinst

Lockheed AC-130H Spectre gunship


----------



## intinst

I thought they might be.


----------



## intinst

Improvised helicopter fuselage


----------



## intinst

Guess they couldn't


----------



## intinst

Kingfisher feeding its young


----------



## intinst

What did they expect to find in a gun shop? Cabbages?


----------



## intinst

More protests should be done this way.


----------



## intinst

Easy for you to say.


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes... you are going to feed me...


----------



## intinst

I don't really care to read this article.


----------



## intinst

Sunlit railway station from long ago.


----------



## intinst

Can't think of anything to improve this one.


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh


----------



## intinst

Must have needed iron in its diet


----------



## intinst

Being a firefighter is never easy, but in the winter?


----------



## intinst

Just chillin'


----------



## intinst

Just a skosh ugly, at least to me.


----------



## intinst

I like a long yellow thing and peanut butter sandwich now and then


----------



## intinst

Mine was never good


----------



## intinst

Los Angeles class out to sea


----------



## intinst

Cameron and Emma


----------



## intinst

OK, you were right. You can open wider than I can.


----------



## intinst

I is not a pear but I is appealing


----------



## intinst

Swiss onion burger


----------



## intinst

Graceful, huh?


----------



## intinst

No shoe phone?


----------



## intinst

Bet that Veedub makes more than 40 horsepower!


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Cruel, very, very cruel


----------



## intinst

Nice view, but careful on the driveway


----------



## intinst

She's been working out


----------



## intinst

Purrr


----------



## intinst

Gotta keep his strength up.


----------



## intinst

Mountain biking?


----------



## intinst

Hitchhiking on mama


----------



## intinst

Today's science experiment


----------



## intinst

Serious basketball player


----------



## intinst

Geronimo!


----------



## intinst

I...like it!


----------



## intinst

Outlet stickers, neat idea!


----------



## intinst

The Beetles


----------



## intinst

I said no pictures, don't make me come over there.


----------



## intinst

A big one.


----------



## intinst

I want a wallaby


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

I lost my human


----------



## intinst

Don't touch the lava!


----------



## intinst

Finally got the joke


----------



## intinst

Now that's a tree hugger


----------



## intinst

Take your pup to work day


----------



## intinst

Great media room


----------



## intinst

Great view, but better not be a sleep walker.


----------



## intinst

Emergency delivery?


----------



## intinst

Shut up!


----------



## intinst

What's up with that, anyway?


----------



## intinst

At least you have something to eat.


----------



## intinst

I'm helping Daddy.


----------



## intinst

So, what'll it be?


----------



## intinst

Take the red one


----------



## intinst

Gotta stay out of the bathroom till the acid wears off


----------



## intinst

Don't believe I want any


----------



## intinst

I am old


----------



## intinst

I hate snow.


----------



## intinst

And you hate cleaning your aquarium


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for my closeup, Mr. DeMille


----------



## intinst

Jail Break!


----------



## intinst

Mostly Ernie


----------



## intinst

Lotus Evora GT5


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

I'm gettin' outta here!


----------



## intinst

What do they know that we don't?


----------



## intinst

All I can see is his face!


----------



## intinst

Aerodynamic


----------



## intinst

Row of bumper cars


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Ahhhh


Where do I apply? I sure could use that!!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Where do I apply? I sure could use that!!!


You can have the grass shack right next to LL and I, we'll bring Mai Tais!


----------



## Guest

Looking forward to returning to London in June!


----------



## intinst

4thgrade girl's first ski jump, she's much braver than I.


----------



## intinst

The Muppets and Danny Boy, Happy Saint Pat's day


----------



## intinst

Born this day in 1919, the unforgettable Nat King Cole


----------



## intinst

Sláinte!


----------



## intinst

Don't you love parade floats?


----------



## intinst

I said a cheese burger


----------



## intinst

No, it doesn't have a Hemi, but it does have a really big turbocharger


----------



## intinst

Low rider drives a little slower
Low rider is a real goer


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when you get back to your car and find out 
that a Ditch Witch has dug a trench across your trunk?


----------



## intinst

Two Mai Tais, please


----------



## intinst

Lion fish on the reef


----------



## intinst

You've got a friend


----------



## intinst

Real tree hugger


----------



## intinst

Come a little closer for your kiss!


----------



## intinst

Lots of people have bird feeders, but...


----------



## intinst

Yeeeee Haw!


----------



## intinst

Another denizen of the reef


----------



## intinst

POP!


----------



## intinst

Don't think that truck is stock...


----------



## intinst

And another reef dweller


----------



## intinst

Alert to threats in Europe: By John Cleese









John Cleese - British writer, actor and tall person!

The English are feeling the pinch in relation to recent events in Syria and have therefore raised their security level from "Miffed" to "Peeved."
Soon, though, security levels may be raised yet again to "Irritated" or even "A Bit Cross." The English have not been "A Bit Cross" since the blitz in 1940 when tea supplies nearly ran out. Terrorists have been re-categorized from "Tiresome" to "A Bloody Nuisance." The last time the British issued a "Bloody Nuisance" warning level was in 1588, when threatened by the Spanish Armada.

The Scots have raised their threat level from "Pissed Off" to "Let's get the Bastards." They don't have any other levels. This is the reason they have been used on the front line of the British army for the last 300 years.

The French government announced yesterday that it has raised its terror alert level from "Run" to "Hide." The only two higher levels in France are "Collaborate" and "Surrender." The rise was precipitated by a recent fire that destroyed France 's white flag factory, effectively paralyzing the country's military capability.

Italy has increased the alert level from "Shout Loudly and Excitedly" to "Elaborate Military Posturing." Two more levels remain: "Ineffective Combat Operations" and "Change Sides."

The Germans have increased their alert state from "Disdainful Arrogance" to "Dress in Uniform and Sing Marching Songs." They also have two higher levels: "Invade a Neighbour" and "Lose."
Belgians, on the other hand, are all on holiday as usual; the only threat they are worried about is NATO pulling out of Brussels .

The Spanish are all excited to see their new submarines ready to deploy. These beautifully designed subs have glass bottoms so the new Spanish navy can get a really good look at the old Spanish navy.

Australia, meanwhile, has raised its security level from "No worries" to "She'll be right." Two more escalation levels remain: "Crikey! I think we'll need to cancel the barbie this weekend!" and "The barbie is cancelled." So far no situation has ever warranted use of the last final escalation level.

A final thought - " Greece is collapsing, the Iranians are getting aggressive, and Rome is in disarray. Welcome back to 430 BC".


----------



## telracs

Welcome back to 430 B.C.


----------



## intinst

Took a while


----------



## intinst

Eat snow, human!


----------



## intinst

Workout partner


----------



## intinst

Cooking in college


----------



## intinst

Those were the days


----------



## intinst

Where's the pot of gold?


----------



## intinst

Epic rocker is epic.


----------



## intinst

Run, while there is still time!


----------



## intinst

A girl and her Crayons®


----------



## intinst

Cutest Leprechaun you'll see this Caturday.


----------



## intinst

Nice place, I wonder about rain, though.


----------



## intinst

Not a very large selection, be better off with a Kindle.


----------



## intinst

The Ritz of dog houses


----------



## intinst

You gotta be kiddin' me, that dog lives there?


----------



## intinst

Once my heart started beating again, someone would be in big trouble!


----------



## intinst

Teamwork


----------



## intinst

Anybody need a groj? I know where you can get one.


----------



## intinst

I won't be climbing this one, that's for sure!


----------



## intinst

Feline fan


----------



## intinst

Well, 36% of the way to Shakespeare level...again.


----------



## intinst

Bet there where a lot of these poured yesterday


----------



## intinst

Kiss me, I'm Irish!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wearin' o' the green


----------



## intinst

Nice and settled


----------



## intinst

Could be, but I've already found mine.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Sláinte!


I do like a glass of Guinness


----------



## intinst

"When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, sure 'tis like a morn in spring.
In the lilt of Irish laughter you can hear the angels sing,
When Irish hearts are happy all the world seems bright and gay,
And When Irish Eyes Are Smiling, sure, they steal your heart away."


----------



## intinst

geoffthomas said:


> I do like a glass of Guinness


Yes, indeed.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

A lot of this was poured, as well


----------



## geoffthomas

and let us not forget:


----------



## intinst

End of the day


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

When just breaking blocks with your forehead doesn't make you look crazy enough


----------



## intinst

Little cold here


----------



## intinst

Big gun


----------



## lisamaliga




----------



## intinst

Muppet Martian car


----------



## intinst

Just lion around?


----------



## intinst

Don't think there is enough alcohol for me to wear a Nacho Libre mask


----------



## intinst

Popped smoke bubble


----------



## intinst

I'll stay out, thanks


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of Rowan and Martin's Laugh-In, somehow


----------



## intinst

Sad, sad situation


----------



## intinst

And then told everyone


----------



## intinst

A long time ago


----------



## intinst

Friends forever?


----------



## intinst

Don't look like it


----------



## intinst

Don't get Ren & Stimpy started


----------



## intinst

But that's enough of me talking about myself.
What do you like about me?


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe it is


----------



## intinst

marksmanship training at sea


----------



## intinst

Might be one of those cat ladies...


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, get a drink at ol' Facefull


----------



## intinst

Weren't you going to curl your hair?


----------



## intinst

Don't want to know what you did with the candy


----------



## intinst

Nice pool


----------



## intinst

Surprise, surprise, surprise! (Nod to Jim Nabors, aka Gomer Pyle)


----------



## intinst

Emergency exit?


----------



## intinst

That is some strong, quality material there


----------



## intinst

You've got a friend


----------



## intinst

You wouldn't happen to have some spare eucalyptus on you, would you?


----------



## intinst

Throw it, I dares ya!


----------



## intinst

Wish I could say that


----------



## intinst

Wonder if he fishes much?


----------



## intinst

Advanced fetching


----------



## intinst

I could go for some blueberry pancakes...


----------



## intinst

Let...Me...In!
Or I'll huff and I'll puff and I'll blow your house in!
(Like my cousin BB Wolf taught me)


----------



## intinst

Wonder what that guy in the orange vest is doing?


----------



## intinst

Over the fields we go...


----------



## intinst

So, what did you bring for lunch? I'm starved!


----------



## intinst

Postcard


----------



## intinst

I hates snow


----------



## intinst

Yeah? Well I love this leaf!


----------



## intinst

View from up high


----------



## intinst

Show car


----------



## intinst

But he had Sam!


----------



## intinst

Getting in the last few casts of the day


----------



## intinst

Watzupppp


----------



## intinst

Or KindleBoards, as we usually say it.


----------



## intinst

All those in favor of it being lunch time, raise your paw


----------



## intinst

Addiction, you really think so?


----------



## intinst

Figured he would use the "Escape" key


----------



## intinst

Lifeguard station


----------



## intinst

1968 Shelby Cobra


----------



## intinst

Family portrait


----------



## intinst

So, the moral is to eat at Mickey D's to be better preserved?


----------



## intinst

Emergency Blow


----------



## intinst

The Headliners really draw a crowd, huh?


----------



## intinst

Is that a Rocket Pop?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm told that this was posted (probably not originally) on George Takei's Facebook feed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go Rotwang, go!


----------



## sjc

Claw; quite the kitty pic. Lol.


----------



## intinst

This picture makes my whole body hurt


----------



## intinst

A+ cat condo


----------



## intinst

Like dis!


----------



## intinst

I'm just a couch puppy


----------



## intinst

Wasn't using the garage anyway


----------



## intinst

Let it snow


----------



## intinst

Headache cure?


----------



## intinst

meet in the middle


----------



## intinst

Very slow news day


----------



## intinst

Did you every have one of those days?
You know, where things just don't turn out like you expect?


----------



## intinst

Nice, cool, refreshing dip, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Avro Shackleton patrol craft


----------



## intinst

Seems a bit shallow, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Military dog is happy


----------



## intinst

How about this one, LL?


----------



## intinst

Hippo skull


----------



## intinst

fried clams and onion rings


----------



## intinst

Time's wasting!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, round would be good


----------



## intinst

Fancy writers


----------



## intinst

You don't see that every day


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't drive by this every day


----------



## intinst

Glad to see you wearing your life vest...oops, never mind


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> How about this one, LL?


No way.


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> How about this one, LL?





loonlover said:


> No way.


Actually -- looks to be the ONLY way....


----------



## loonlover

Tip10 said:


> Actually -- looks to be the ONLY way....


Then I guess I'd be out of luck. Either that, or someone would have to render me unconscious and carry me across. And that wouldn't be easy.


----------



## MrPLD

Skateboard across it


----------



## Tip10

With your eyes closed! 😄


----------



## loonlover

I don't think so!!!  Especially since I have never been on a skateboard and not quite the way I want to go out.


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Must really go through a lot of tires...


----------



## intinst

OK, but how does it sound?


----------



## intinst

My, what big eyes you have


----------



## intinst

Race you back up!


----------



## intinst

Master of the 200 point parking maneuver
Either that or several somebodies really took a dislike to this person


----------



## intinst

The grass is greener, et cetera, et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## intinst

Dang, got sheet wrinkles on my skin again.


----------



## intinst

Pretty color


----------



## intinst

Today's generation has no idea about this


----------



## intinst

Up cosplay


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, could you help? My tongue seems to be stuck.


----------



## intinst

At-At a boy


----------



## intinst

Scared me there


----------



## intinst

Like high heels? Try some of these.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Silly master


----------



## intinst

Is that a NSP long board?


----------



## intinst

Long time ago


----------



## intinst

So who pays the fine for the wild ones?


----------



## intinst

I would be interested in one of those


----------



## intinst

Lot going on here


----------



## intinst

Gots my tinfoil hat on. Alienz not gonna control me!


----------



## intinst

Big lightning rod you've got there


----------



## intinst

Croque-monsieur or French for a lot of calories


----------



## intinst

George, why so curious?


----------



## intinst

Two red heads


----------



## intinst

Marine parade in winter


----------



## intinst

Sing it with me, "Ooooooooooklahoma...


----------



## intinst

not clear on security concept


----------



## intinst

OK, now tapes it up and sends it overnight to tuna factory!


----------



## intinst

Wha's he doin' wif mah fishie?


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

The better to ear you with, my dear.


----------



## intinst

Gots my eyes on you


----------



## intinst

Shady lane


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


>


Got milk?


----------



## intinst

I'd sure like to take a ride, please.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look much like Major Kong


----------



## intinst

clear water


----------



## intinst

Interesting little place you've got there


----------



## intinst

I missed this chapter in _Zen and the art of Motorcycle Maintenance_, somehow


----------



## intinst

Cue The Surfaris


----------



## intinst

Throw out all the food in the car and nobody has to get hurt


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

And for only another $19.95, we throw in this great pool cue!


----------



## intinst

Quoth the raven


----------



## intinst

I guess a tire is a tire when you're stealing them


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> This picture makes my whole body hurt


Ya think? Yikes.


----------



## intinst

Hey you two, wrong school!


----------



## intinst

Maybe that musician isn't into amps as much as you thought


----------



## intinst

But then I get in, right?


----------



## intinst

Serious Gamer


----------



## intinst

Me, I'll wait till it's a degree or two warmer, thanks anyway.


----------



## intinst

There, fixed


----------



## intinst

Nice legs, man


----------



## intinst

How do you fold a tee shirt?


----------



## intinst

It's a big world out there, be careful


----------



## intinst

Got my 'cutes' turned up to max, whatcha think?


----------



## intinst

Nice haircut


----------



## intinst

Inception?


----------



## intinst

High Five!


----------



## intinst

Pizza cones


----------



## intinst

Yes they do


----------



## intinst

Some one should warn the shark!


----------



## intinst

Almost to cute to eat


----------



## intinst

Have you seen _Gone In 60 Seconds_?


----------



## intinst

Pin-up girl in just a blankie


----------



## intinst

Yipes! Stripes!


----------



## JimC1946

_*Are those damn dogs still out there?*_


----------



## intinst

Mom was right, my face is stuck like this!


----------



## intinst

Tell me again what that back bumper is for?


----------



## intinst

Starting early on the yoga


----------



## intinst

Abominable Snow Man Suit


----------



## intinst

It attacked me!


----------



## intinst

Define successful


----------



## intinst

Felt that way


----------



## intinst

Probably more than one


----------



## intinst

couple birds there


----------



## intinst

Super heroes have been around longer than I thought


----------



## intinst

Meow!


----------



## intinst

Quite a cigarette lighter he has there


----------



## intinst

Yep, it's stuck


----------



## intinst

Good morning Star Shine, the Earth says hello


----------



## intinst

Hasn't been out in a while


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday missile launch


----------



## intinst

My little terrier stands just like this


----------



## intinst

Making tracks


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately, we never get to old to try stupid things, it seems
Bet it took a while to get him out, too.


----------



## intinst

Manly cooking


----------



## intinst

You can has next one, dis one mines


----------



## intinst

No thanks...ah, I'm on a diet.


----------



## intinst

feels this way sometimes


----------



## intinst

I need to do this


----------



## intinst

Well, that's one way


----------



## intinst

I loves this guy!


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me


----------



## intinst

Attempted to escape my confinement again today without success


----------



## intinst

Looks good in green


----------



## intinst

Can't see why this would be at all intimidating, it's just Earl Scruggs you are playing in front of.
In honor of the late great Earl Scruggs, here's *every* banjo player at the 1971 Camp Springs Bluegrass Festival playing "Foggy Mountain Breakdown" while the Earl looks on.


----------



## intinst

Penguins are rocket powered?


----------



## intinst

Should have a good grip


----------



## intinst

Nothin' much, just chillin'. You?


----------



## intinst

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

She's still hanging in there


----------



## intinst

Shhh!


----------



## intinst

Ha Ha, very funny. Where'd you put the litter box?


----------



## intinst

Come at me, I dares ya!


----------



## intinst

Thank you for waking me up to tell me you've named me smiley, I really appreciate it.


----------



## intinst

Now put big "S" on chest,costume be done!


----------



## intinst

They missed a place when they gave you the bath, I'll get it.


----------



## intinst

You see boss, what happened was...


----------



## intinst

Blues (Brothers) Power


----------



## intinst

Anybody can decorate a house for Christmas.


----------



## intinst

I thought you had the keys


----------



## intinst

Narrow passage


----------



## intinst

I sings because I'm happy...


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Penguins are rocket powered?


PENQUINS!


----------



## intinst

Snake picture ahead! 

Very effective theftavert system


----------



## intinst

Snake picture ahead!


----------



## intinst

Tow Truck? We don't need no stinkin' tow truck!


----------



## intinst

Flexibility demonstration


----------



## intinst

Necessity Laziness is the mother of invention?







t


----------



## intinst

Or something


----------



## intinst

See? Told you I couldz be sled dog!


----------



## intinst

Ready for myz close up, Mr. DeMille


----------



## intinst

Not something you see every day


----------



## intinst

OK, the reason I called this meeting is...


----------



## intinst

No diving board?


----------



## intinst

Honey, did you get gas for the snow blower?


----------



## intinst

I can haz a cheeseburger!


----------



## intinst

Lonely at the top?


----------



## intinst

Took some doin'


----------



## intinst

Dude, I think she changed her mind


----------



## intinst

We secretly swapped her regular alarm clock with this one. 
Let's see how she reacts at seven o' clock.


----------



## intinst

The race drivers are getting younger every year, it seems.


----------



## intinst

Hey you guys, quit pushing!


----------



## intinst

Smile, it makes people wonder what you've been doing.


----------



## intinst

Scraps! Toss your scraps right here!


----------



## intinst

Those biker gang members sure look tough in their leathers


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

That Leprechaun said to leave his pot of gold alone.


----------



## intinst

It is Caturday


----------



## intinst

Nice wine cellar


----------



## intinst

OK, quick pop quiz on what we covered on the chalk board today...


----------



## intinst

Gran Turismo


----------



## intinst

Is this where the _Blue Ice_® I use in my lunch box comes from?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, fix me a couple 'dogs while you're at it.


----------



## intinst

Trust


----------



## intinst

I've heard of road rage, but...


----------



## intinst

I think I could be happy there


----------



## intinst

OK, what kind of race is this?


----------



## intinst

Hey! You're not doing anything un-American are you?


----------



## intinst

We compromised


----------



## intinst

OK, dis my 'silly puppy' face, get 'em every time!


----------



## intinst

Hey, it's just a place to chill, no big


----------



## intinst

It's cozy and I get a workout just going to bed!


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, Ma'am. Did you drop...this?


----------



## intinst

OCD


Spoiler



Hell


 restaurant


----------



## intinst

I guess the BBC doesn't go for subtle April Fools jokes.


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when...


----------



## KA Poe




----------



## intinst

I love a parade, especially of Batmobiles!


----------



## intinst

Hey, a new person in the thread! Welcome, KA Poe!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Hey, it's just a place to chill, no big


guggenheim.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> guggenheim.


Did you try out the net?


----------



## intinst

Laugh and the world laughs with you, 
weep and you weep alone.


----------



## intinst

Not sure I am


----------



## intinst

Need a new shower curtain?


----------



## intinst

I spy with my little eye


----------



## intinst

Dang, missed him!


----------



## intinst

Ah come on, give us a kiss!


----------



## intinst

Wow, bet the horse feels better now


----------



## intinst

After that last picture, sour gummy worm, any one?


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Got a box of puppies here, if anyone is interested


----------



## intinst

Oh noes, not the vacuum!


----------



## intinst

Sunset through a wave


----------



## intinst

I believe this island may be volcanic in origin.


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst

Old and new


----------



## intinst

Not for me


----------



## intinst

Amen


----------



## intinst

Lets go shred some snow!


----------



## intinst

Determination


----------



## intinst

Now that's a gamer's shelf system!


----------



## intinst

Rules are rules


----------



## intinst

How's this for a media room couch?


----------



## intinst

Let the baby get his (or her) geek on with a TRON stroller


----------



## intinst

Workin' at the car wash...


----------



## intinst

Ms. Autumn, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Looks great, and there is a burger and fries!


----------



## intinst

My daily list


----------



## intinst

Or there abouts


----------



## intinst

No, I didn't know


----------



## intinst

My galoshes are full and I hope it is rain


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me


----------



## intinst

Let's have a picnic!


----------



## intinst

soon...


----------



## intinst

Crazy? I'm pretty sure.


----------



## intinst

Isn't that the way it always is?


----------



## intinst

They were sold out, so we had to sit in the stadium.


----------



## intinst

They come with a tiny little coat and pants, it's so cute!


----------



## intinst

I...can't...swim! 
Oh wait, I'm a turtle, yes I can.


----------



## intinst

Remember the good old days when Grandpa would 
hitch the moose to the wagon and...wait...What?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What a great spot for a nap.


----------



## intinst

Boo


----------



## intinst

Rather secluded


----------



## intinst

Taught him all he knows


----------



## intinst

Nah, it's OK. I don't mind helping myself.


----------



## intinst

Y'all play nice now, Ya hear me?


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, pretty


----------



## intinst

This is progress?


----------



## intinst

Picnic and a pick-up game without moving


----------



## intinst

Teeny


----------



## intinst

Shut out the city


----------



## intinst

Feets don' fail me now


----------



## intinst

It just wouldn't be the same without bothering someone


----------



## intinst

see a lot this attitude


----------



## intinst

Found my next Halloween costume...not


----------



## intinst

Flying to an area near you!


----------



## intinst

Find the real puppy
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/infinity%209/puppy
stuffedanimals.jpg


----------



## intinst

Think that's a custom?


----------



## intinst

Way up north


----------



## intinst

All you need is a barrel


----------



## intinst

My other vehicle is a Prius?


----------



## intinst

Subtle


----------



## intinst

Have that problem sometimes with my Kindle Keyboard


----------



## intinst

Stupid printers


----------



## intinst

3 pigs are in trouble now


----------



## intinst

when you own your own business


----------



## intinst

Well said


----------



## intinst

Quit standing around taking pictures, get out of there!


----------



## intinst

If he says "Mush!" one more time, I'm gonna bite him.
!


----------



## intinst

Looks like rain/snow/sleet/precipitation today.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Looks like there was a budget cut for the remake


----------



## intinst

Not so secret now!


----------



## intinst

Don't think that's what they meant


----------



## intinst

No prob


----------



## intinst

Deeper than they thought


----------



## intinst

Super rough day, it looks like


----------



## sjc

Guess Chase won't be featuring him in any of their ads...lol.


----------



## intinst

Bear's got moves I never had.


----------



## intinst

Lotta glass


----------



## intinst

Good Morning


----------



## intinst

Pucker up


----------



## intinst

It's OK, they'll be green again next spring


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

Re-purposing an old suitcase


----------



## intinst

Know just how he feels


----------



## intinst

That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## intinst

When you want to feel like you are picnicking on the grass but are too chic to actually do it.


----------



## intinst

I hate my job too. Everyone does. That's why it isn't called a play, it's a job.


----------



## intinst

Orange you glad they aren't bananas?


----------



## intinst

Long before, actually


----------



## intinst

Forever


----------



## intinst

Exercise does a body good


----------



## intinst

March of the Batmobiles


----------



## intinst

At least she isn't bitter...


----------



## intinst

New destroyer


----------



## intinst

Won't she be fun when she's older?


----------



## intinst

Mostly beer


----------



## intinst

Hope no one over doses on cuteness


----------



## intinst

Love those old MoPars


----------



## intinst

Pocket o' squirrels


----------



## intinst

Lunch is ready


----------



## intinst

Russian Cruiser Aurora


----------



## intinst

Might be something to consider


----------



## intinst

Nice try, breakfast. I'm still gonna eat you.


----------



## intinst

Follow instructions for best results


----------



## intinst

Come to think of it...


----------



## intinst

Dang alarm clock breaking up a beautiful relationship


----------



## intinst

Don't see a puck drop like that everyday


----------



## intinst

The bunny sure has changed


----------



## intinst

Not the best signs, just the best prices


----------



## intinst

Look there behind you! What is that?


----------



## intinst

Just one...


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of the od "Cone of Silence" on _Get Smart_.


----------



## intinst

High Roller


----------



## intinst

He's still there


----------



## intinst

Space for company


----------



## intinst

And names


----------



## intinst

Me neithe


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Don't see a puck drop like that everyday


only in NY....


----------



## intinst

What's it for? If you have to ask, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## intinst

Lotta traffic in Mordor


----------



## intinst

The incomparable Mel Blanc (and a very young David Letterman)


----------



## intinst

Unicorn Unicow


----------



## intinst

Tough fishing day


----------



## intinst

Hey, get a room! Or an aquarium!


----------



## intinst

Flying off to do your bidding right now, captain.


----------



## intinst

Real life !UP! ?


----------



## intinst

That's a really big whateveritis you've got there, Mr.


----------



## intinst

Last one over is a rotten egg!


----------



## intinst

Nice cloud you've got there


----------



## intinst

They got me!


----------



## intinst

I love the smell of bubbles in the morning


----------



## intinst

Clear Mountain Morning


----------



## intinst

Get any beach time on your vacation?


----------



## intinst

OK, deal


----------



## intinst

Captain, we've run aground!...last month


----------



## intinst

Colorful


----------



## intinst

Mirror, mirror on the floor...
http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%20thread%203/inf
inity%209/daily-9-16.jpg


----------



## intinst

Somebody's gonna get wet!


----------



## intinst

Good day to be inside...a building with lightning rods!


----------



## intinst

Please see next available sign


----------



## intinst

Picture makes me dizzy and my head to hurt


----------



## intinst

Be careful, guys. They're plotting against you.


----------



## intinst

A supervisor is someone who can take 15 minutes of 
regular work and make it into two hours of hard labor.


----------



## intinst

Nice bow tie you got.


----------



## intinst

Bond, James Bond


----------



## intinst

Fort Boyard, off the French coast


----------



## intinst

KC-135 and friend


----------



## intinst

Looks like good eats there


----------



## intinst

Pantera


----------



## intinst

Rainbow grapes


----------



## intinst

Geek feets


----------



## intinst

Needs a little more sugar, too much lemon


----------



## intinst

Give me a break, it's my first flight


----------



## intinst

Nice feather


----------



## intinst

Good idea but it will never happen


----------



## intinst

they are everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Where's the flux capacitor?


----------



## intinst

Riddin' with _style!_


----------



## intinst

Good idea, wouldn't want to strain anything


----------



## intinst

Texas Porterhouse


----------



## intinst

It's so hard to get everyone posed for the family photo


----------



## intinst

Now who doesn't love bacon, macaroni and cheese pizza?


----------



## intinst

Now where are my drinks an I'm ready


----------



## intinst

Don't make eye contact, It's the hypnotoad!


----------



## intinst

Jump on your bike scooter and ride (apologies to Queen)


----------



## intinst

High Five! Dude, you aren't going to leave hangin' because of a little dirt, are you? Are you?


----------



## intinst

Yep, mine


----------



## intinst

Nice twist on a two seater


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Lounge hogs


----------



## intinst

Talk to the hand


----------



## intinst

Not afraid of height or falling, just afraid of the stop after


----------



## intinst

Make the best of what you have


----------



## intinst

Hours to set up, less than 10 seconds and it's over


----------



## intinst

We secretly put this tree in the middle of the road. Let's see if anyone notices...


----------



## L. T. Fawkes

Wild turkeys can fly, but they're terrible at it so they only do it when they think no one's looking.


----------



## balaspa

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Happy Keester!


----------



## intinst

Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## intinst

Different kind of Ow!


----------



## intinst

Did you look in the refrigerator?
(You can tell if they've been in there by looking for footprints in the butter  )
very old elephant joke


----------



## intinst

If only I could read


----------



## intinst

Was? Ah-oh


----------



## intinst

Glad I stay away


----------



## intinst

To the death!


----------



## intinst

There was something I meant to do before I pulled out of the driveway...


----------



## intinst

Hey, I mean it!


----------



## intinst

Algebra was boring


----------



## intinst

Shoots it straight to your system


----------



## intinst

Seriously, brush your teeth


----------



## intinst

And the airport gets even harder to walk through


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


>


okay, it's just me, but they're OUT OF ORDER!


----------



## intinst

Ahhh! You scared me!


----------



## intinst

What? It's made of warm.


----------



## intinst

I guess I better stay away from the baby section at Amazon, hate to accidentally one-click.


----------



## intinst

Now, humunz, now.


----------



## intinst

No, I'm not a door knocker


----------



## intinst

And pet us.


----------



## intinst

That's how I'd look


----------



## intinst

Why, did you think I had someting to do with it?


----------



## intinst

Dang, why doesn't anyone come through this door anymore?


----------



## intinst

What? It doesn't have Whiskey?


----------



## intinst

I think that lightning bolt hit somewhere close by.


----------



## intinst

I feel both ways about this.


----------



## intinst

They really had to do a study to find that out?


----------



## intinst

There, it's running cooler now


----------



## intinst

They want to make sure we stay healthy so we can keep buying their stuff!


----------



## intinst

Spill in aisle four...


----------



## intinst

Wait till I get back out of here, stupid dog


----------



## intinst

Hey Bob, don't think they were ready for you to close the hangar door yet.


----------



## intinst

I want a refund


----------



## intinst

Sadly, even though she practiced hours a day for years, 
Sonya never made the synchronized swimming Olympics team


----------



## intinst

Him go thata way


----------



## intinst

World's greatest water slide!


----------



## intinst

Don't think they like your "Honor Student" sticker


----------



## MrPLD

intinst said:


> Don't think they like your "Honor Student" sticker


Was the misspelling of "you're" intentional too?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

What is misspelled? Just wonder...lol


----------



## sjc

Spring...Remember the fun? 
Inexpensive...
I used to love watching my kids...they'd laugh and giggle and run around trying to pop or catch the bubbles...

*Do kids even go outside anymore??*


----------



## balaspa

If only I could write full-time instead of having to hold down my day job on top of all of the writing.  Grar!


----------



## sjc

balaspa said:


> If only I could write full-time instead of having to hold down my day job on top of all of the writing. Grar!


 Welcome to the "If Only" Club. We are all members


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of water


----------



## intinst

Book tornado?


----------



## intinst

Not your average darts game


----------



## intinst

Yo ho ho


----------



## intinst

OK, who's next in line?


----------



## intinst

Don't know what that is, other than mechanical and BIG!


----------



## intinst

Light footed


----------



## intinst

They take up some room


----------



## intinst

Cute kitten


----------



## intinst

Afghan Thanksgiving


----------



## intinst

Grillin' time!


----------



## intinst

Mr. & Mrs.


----------



## intinst

He said he was cold so I'm helping


----------



## intinst

Think that's a lawyer's car?


----------



## intinst

If you'd just brush my teeth, I wouldn't have to floss this way.


----------



## intinst

Good to the last lick


----------



## intinst

Looks cozy


----------



## intinst

Breakfast is started


----------



## intinst

Who else wants to play?


----------



## intinst

Looks good in red


----------



## balaspa

I am very ready for this week to be over and for the weekend to get here.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am trying to find what is missing.


----------



## intinst

Surprise! Surprise! Surprise!


----------



## intinst

It was 36 years ago today that the Apple I Computer was created, designed and hand-built by Steve Wozniak.


----------



## balaspa

Anyone else seeing any movies this weekend?  Joss Whedon's "The Cabin in the Woods" sounds interesting.


----------



## Casper Parks

*Hank for Senate updated videos! Let's get out the vote for Hank!*






*Attack ads just keep coming!*


----------



## NapCat (retired)

"...Let's get out the vote for Hank!..."

Hank has my vote !!


----------



## intinst

Hank could do as well or better than may of our elected officials!


----------



## Casper Parks

NapCat said:


> "...Let's get out the vote for Hank!..."
> 
> Hank has my vote !!


I enjoy those Hank ads...


----------



## balaspa

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

I also hope that everyone buys a LOT of copies of all of my books, but then again, I hope that every weekend!


----------



## balaspa

Watch out for the rain and storms!


----------



## intinst

Yoga can go everywhere


----------



## intinst

Pretty, pretty please!


----------



## intinst

I never knew...


----------



## intinst

If you're blue and you don't know
where to go to why don't you go
where fashion sits
Puttin' on the Ritz


----------



## intinst

Aaaaand we have lift off!


----------



## intinst

At least 62


----------



## intinst

Wonder if she knows


----------



## intinst

Think we are past that point...


----------



## intinst

Nice costume


----------



## intinst

Can't reach thems!


----------



## intinst

This thread is a dull as watching grass grow...


----------



## intinst

Good place for swimming


----------



## intinst

Not even Coconut cream?


----------



## intinst

I might have a guess


----------



## intinst

I wanted bologna, but this will do,


----------



## intinst

Most popular kid in class, even the teachers like him


----------



## intinst

Very smart cat


----------



## intinst

Pleaz turn off vacuums now


----------



## intinst

Hope you found them all


----------



## intinst

Ta-ta!


----------



## intinst

Remember when you were a kid?


----------



## intinst

Three little pigs in today's world


----------



## intinst

That would be a good one.


----------



## intinst

Tetris Pants


----------



## intinst

Pigwidgeon, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Wear boots, you'll be OK


----------



## intinst

Still love them


----------



## intinst

Seems familiar...


----------



## intinst

Almost


----------



## intinst

Fast food and government work


----------



## intinst

Those were the days


----------



## intinst

Way up north


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Needs salt


----------



## intinst

Bet it's in a Hangar


----------



## intinst

And one a night, perhaps on weekends


----------



## intinst

...then add one spoonful of dog...


----------



## intinst

She really wants in


----------



## intinst

If Vader was a typical dad...


----------



## intinst

An idea whose time has will never come.


----------



## intinst

Guy Puts A Coin In A Bottle
...with a forklift. 
And not a little forklift, either!


----------



## intinst

Science can be fun!
Giant Koosh Ball in Liquid Nitrogen


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Lego-Star Wars Organ...What was that again?


----------



## intinst

Just asking


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem...


----------



## intinst

They could make a killing where I work.


----------



## intinst

Of course, they are less inclined to loan it.


----------



## intinst

And it seems there are more of these people every day.


----------



## intinst

Can't hardly tell it's been patched, can you?


----------



## intinst

Your move


----------



## intinst

Cozy, but what if it storms?


----------



## intinst

Don' worriz, I gots dis


----------



## intinst

Cool, clear, water  water


----------



## intinst

Oopsie!


----------



## intinst

So you're the one!


----------



## intinst

Waz gonna be great pic wif me and the girlz, den dese two guyz photobombed us.


----------



## intinst

Male bonding


----------



## intinst

And I ate it


----------



## intinst

Good parenting skills, involve the child in everyday things


----------



## intinst

Here, kitty, kitty, kitty!


----------



## intinst

Catching food just wasn't the same for Claire after the DUI and losing her driver's license


----------



## intinst

Dis some good stuffs


----------



## intinst

Bob just wasn't having a good day


----------



## intinst

Well, just who is then?


----------



## intinst

Am completely sure don't want this


----------



## intinst

Mr. Oktoberfest


----------



## intinst

Standing still's OK. We'll let you know about breathing


----------



## intinst

Good trigger discipline


----------



## intinst

SpiderCow


----------



## intinst

Lamborghini is keeping score


----------



## intinst

Gazelle on the Serengeti


----------



## intinst

The stress of the game was making Oscar's drinking problem worse


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Thanks to folks who get such incredible pictures. Many of them, I have seen only on this thread.


----------



## intinst

Kitten Ksenia


----------



## intinst

How's your job again?
Window Cleaners on The Empire State Building - 1938


----------



## intinst

I could never do double Dutch


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> He said he was cold so I'm helping


New Title: My X's head!!


----------



## intinst

¡Olé!


----------



## intinst

Heck of a water heater you've got there


----------



## intinst

Who pulled the plug?


----------



## intinst

Vroom!


----------



## intinst

Hummingbird closeup


----------



## intinst

Belgium, where no favoritism is shown


----------



## intinst

Took some doin'


----------



## intinst

Just aridin' in the rain


----------



## intinst

Seats? we don't need no seats!


----------



## intinst

Anyone else hungry?


----------



## intinst

25,000!


----------



## sjc

*AND STILL GOING STRONG...
25,001*
*LOVE THIS THREAD: INTINST... YOU KEEP IT SO INTERESTING!! THANKS.*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

These pictures and comments keeps it interesting. Some of them are rare gems. Thanks.


----------



## balaspa

Anyone know if they have a Guinness Book of World Records entry for longest thread?  And how long that thread is?


----------



## intinst

The INFINITY Game - Word Association  thread here at KB is nearly twice as long as this one.


----------



## Tip10

Yeah but typing a single word is easy -- you put forth a great deal of effort to keep us entertained -- AND WE APPRECIATE IT!!


----------



## sjc

*YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!! APPRECIATE DOESN'T EVEN BEGIN TO COVER IT. INTINST HAS HIS VERY OWN FAN CLUB. LOONLOVER IS VERY GENEROUS; SUCH A GOOD SHARER.*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Good idea


----------



## intinst

Cool balcony...Dangerous as all get-out, but cool


----------



## intinst

Would you feel like a hamster sitting there?


----------



## intinst

Must have been a boy scout


----------



## intinst

Oh! And bacon cupcakes!


----------



## intinst

Great coordination of a parachute team!


----------



## intinst

Praying Mantis's got bicycles!


----------



## intinst

Lotta time and pennies


----------



## intinst

Pffft!


----------



## balaspa

My radio interview that was set for today to discuss a book I have coming out in June got bumped to tomorrow morning!  Been told that the NW Indiana bus system just went bankrupt.  Got bumped because of that.


----------



## intinst

Charlie, you got to stay away from the chili !


----------



## intinst

Why would anyone choose to look like this?


----------



## intinst

Well played, Ikea, well played


----------



## intinst

Way to a man's heart is through his stomach?


----------



## intinst

Chains of love


----------



## intinst

Sunset on the harbor


----------



## intinst

Another nice pic


----------



## intinst

Gemini capsule awaiting recovery


----------



## intinst

No wind


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## Vegas_Asian

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## intinst

Won't be riding today


----------



## intinst

Walking on air?


----------



## intinst

Didn't make it far


----------



## intinst

Marisha Sharapova and friend


----------



## intinst

Big race (and racers!)


----------



## intinst

Watching a Mercury launch


----------



## intinst

Hello, ladies


----------



## intinst

His first fetch


----------



## intinst

Can't they all just get along?


----------



## intinst

Taking a dive


----------



## intinst

Polly want a bath?


----------



## intinst

Sure wish the water were a little clearer...


----------



## intinst

Strike Eagle taking a drink


----------



## intinst

Hot around here or is it just me?


----------



## intinst

Jake was proud of his decision to limit himself to just one drink a night.


----------



## intinst

For those early morning stakeouts?


----------



## intinst

Sigh, I only wish


----------



## intinst

Ready to go jogging


----------



## intinst

Ah, that feels better. Now to go jump on the bed and wait for master to come home!


----------



## intinst

Quit monkeying around and stay out of the fast lane, Loser!


----------



## intinst

Well, how do YOU cook a lot of hotdogs fast?


----------



## intinst

It usually does


----------



## intinst

It's been there all day


----------



## intinst

Another thing bears do in the woods


----------



## intinst

You did say extra pickles


----------



## intinst

That may not go down so smooth


----------



## intinst

Come on babe, pucker up, you know you want to!


----------



## intinst

Looks about right


----------



## intinst

Gotta have a lot of respect for this guy.


----------



## intinst

Aunt Hilda, did you take any extra "medicine" before you made the cupcakes?


----------



## intinst

Wax works


----------



## intinst

Looks comfortable


----------



## intinst

What's for supper?


----------



## intinst

Have you met our complaints department manager, Mr. White?


----------



## intinst

Aw, the boat's broken


----------



## intinst

Nice ride, but you don't know how to park it


----------



## intinst

Did you see that?


----------



## intinst

I just had the one cone...


----------



## intinst

Hang on, it gets bumpy from here on!


----------



## intinst

This won't end well for someone


----------



## intinst

Catch on fast, don't they?


----------



## intinst

I'd tell ya, but then Id have to spray ya.


----------



## intinst

Has the Vet gone yet?


----------



## intinst

Like father like son


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Aunt Hilda, did you take any extra "medicine" before you made the cupcakes?


intinst, may i have these for my birthday?


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> intinst, may i have these for my birthday?


Sure!


----------



## intinst

Good advice for nearly everyone


----------



## intinst

Playing duck hunt


----------



## intinst

Rainbow bug


----------



## intinst

I was bored at work today...


----------



## intinst

I'd want a guard dog, too


----------



## intinst

Mom, Dad, some personal space!


----------



## intinst

Our pets aren't our whole lives;
our pets make our lives whole.


----------



## intinst

What can I say? She really, REALLY likes this car.


----------



## intinst

Bet that's expensive in the long run


----------



## intinst

Oh, just reflecting on how good life is.


----------



## intinst

I think I'll leave motorcycle racing to the experts


----------



## intinst

An explosion of color?


----------



## intinst

Take that! And that!


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Is that how they get a MINI?


----------



## intinst

It's so peaceful this way.


----------



## intinst

He wanted attention, she wanted to finish her project. 
They compromised.


----------



## intinst

Hey, leave some for me!


----------



## intinst

I better buy extra tickets to cover the cost of the funeral, then.


----------



## intinst

They do start to look alike.


----------



## intinst

An easy home project for the do-it-yourself geek.


----------



## intinst

He must have been really scared...


----------



## intinst

For the 100th time


----------



## intinst

May not want to tear it down


----------



## intinst

Has such good posture, in spite of...


----------



## intinst

Someone's parents have seen a lot of Peanuts© cartoons


----------



## intinst

Want me to make you a peanut butter sandwich, too?


----------



## intinst

Showoff


----------



## intinst

Looks like Garfield has hit bad times


----------



## intinst

A few game cartridges there


----------



## intinst

Bunny's helpers


----------



## intinst

Big zebra


----------



## intinst

Eats at Mickey D's a lot, it seems


----------



## intinst

I've heard the new conductor is a little hard to follow, so pay attention.


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Oh, I've got riding down pretty good, but I'm still working on my dismounts.


----------



## intinst

Yes, yours is minty-fresh, how about mine?


----------



## intinst

Lots of falls


----------



## intinst

lots of planning goes into this


----------



## intinst

Not much room for error, bet the passengers feel like it's going to be a water landing!


----------



## intinst

Big waves


----------



## intinst

Build your own dungeon?


----------



## intinst

Things sure have changed since I was a kid.


----------



## intinst

Maybe Saturn or Jupiter or Mars or Alpha Centauri or...


----------



## intinst

What's a typewriter?


----------



## intinst

What are YOU going to do?


----------



## intinst

World's most accurate watch


----------



## intinst

You said to go play outside, you didn't say play what.


----------



## intinst

Ruined the whole day


----------



## intinst

There's something about a uniform...


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

We have so much to look forward to...


----------



## intinst

Hey, watch where you're going there!


----------



## intinst

Rimac concept car


----------



## intinst

Watcha got there, Bub?
\


----------



## intinst

Pessimistic view point


----------



## intinst

bacon cheeseburger with onions, sounds good about now


----------



## intinst

CH-53 Sea Stallion


----------



## intinst

Sunlight breaking through


----------



## intinst

Storm coming in


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really look comfortable, but what do I know?


----------



## intinst

Fist bump!


----------



## intinst

Cozy


----------



## intinst

AC-130 Spectre takeoff


----------



## intinst

Eurofighter Typhoons above the clouds


----------



## intinst

Dog day at the spa


----------



## intinst

B-17 on approach


----------



## intinst

Making a book igloo?


----------



## intinst

Bet that leaves a mark


----------



## intinst

Valid question


----------



## intinst

Nice work


----------



## intinst

Really do not want


----------



## intinst

Uh, you might want to look over your shoulder once in a while, folks.


----------



## intinst

Ah, memories


----------



## intinst

Dress drapes well


----------



## intinst

Portable cooler


----------



## intinst

I'd hate this thing, I'd always be hungry for pancakes.


----------



## intinst

Bet you can't make a goal


----------



## intinst

Albert, was there something you forgot to tell us?


----------



## intinst

Can't see me.


----------



## intinst

They wrap us around their "fingers," don't they?


----------



## intinst

College prep work?


----------



## intinst

So there is that


----------



## intinst

Hey! No Paparazzi!


----------



## intinst

Control tower to duck on approach; you're cleared for landing.


----------



## intinst

A rare picture of the hard to find lamp cat


----------



## intinst

Gotta feeling this isn't gonna be my day.


----------



## intinst

Spring is sprung


----------



## intinst

Fuel cell - Full
Nap time in 3,2,1 Now!


----------



## intinst

Hi guys, wanna play?


----------



## intinst

Black Gold


----------



## intinst

Boy, he's been busy as a b...Oh you know


----------



## intinst

ZZZZZAP!


----------



## intinst

Parallel parking takes some attention


----------



## intinst

Really no idea what's going on here


----------



## intinst

Bird!


----------



## intinst

Habitrails for humanity?


----------



## intinst

Somebody has a problem


----------



## intinst

Caught the Flash!
(He's a lot smaller than I thought)


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I'm married


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Portable cooler


That's just us on a typical Saturday Night in the summer at the Drive-In movie theater.


----------



## balaspa

Man, I need a nap.


----------



## intinst

No, you've been drinking, give me your keys.


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's a cavity in that back right molar.


----------



## intinst

Give me patience, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Don't remember this character in the movies, must have been one of the later releases


----------



## intinst

The Hulk been in there?


----------



## intinst

Be careful out there


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I just had enough money for the one cone.


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Low budget, but the candle is a nice touch...


----------



## intinst

Take a lot of bacon


----------



## intinst

Cuts down on tailgaters, I'd bet.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, Coast Guard!


----------



## intinst

Yosemite waterfalls


----------



## intinst

Going for the spike


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

The Keys from on high


----------



## intinst

Brunch is ready


----------



## intinst

It's for you


----------



## intinst

With a small fry and a diet Coke


----------



## intinst

Just so you know, I prefer the crunchy ones.


----------



## intinst

Lovely eyes


----------



## intinst

You said you wanted to go first so you're going to go first.


----------



## intinst

You are now free to move around the cabin...


----------



## intinst

No tailgating, for both our sakes


----------



## intinst

You had your say, now listen


----------



## intinst

Howdy!


----------



## intinst

SS, DD


Spoiler



Same "Stuff", Different Day


----------



## intinst

A real bookcase


----------



## intinst

Got my birthday wish!


----------



## intinst

CHEESE!


----------



## intinst

Caught in a mine field


----------



## intinst

Is that an Olivetti typewriter?


----------



## intinst

It's a big pool, you can share


----------



## intinst

I try to refrain.


----------



## intinst

Truth in teaching


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is


----------



## intinst

Just wondering


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe I would like to partake in that tidbit.


----------



## intinst

Hope that wasn't a graduate.


----------



## intinst

They did ask politely.


----------



## intinst

Keep looking until you see it


----------



## intinst

Sorry


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...


----------



## intinst

Some people can relax anywhere


----------



## intinst

Oh good, it's written in my key


----------



## intinst

Night time time lapse


----------



## intinst

Strassburg at twilight


----------



## intinst

Kid's favorite? Mac & cheese pizza


----------



## intinst

Been at it a while


----------



## intinst

Couple of oldies


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Chrome and colors


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, thanks for the lift.


----------



## intinst

Snow coveredpine. It can be pretty when you don't have to shovel or drive in it.


----------



## intinst

'cept this one


----------



## intinst

Not all cats dislike water


----------



## intinst

You know, I think it does have a small problem, IT AIN'T THERE!


----------



## intinst

Call me Peter Longtail


----------



## intinst

FYI


----------



## intinst

Silly, isn't it? Or is it just sad?


----------



## intinst

Have trouble with people "borrowing" your lunch? Here's one idea.


----------



## intinst

Hey, before cell phones, they most likely woundn't even have tried.


----------



## intinst

Bagpipes OK?


----------



## intinst

You the one that wanted the close up?


----------



## intinst

Think they're punny, do they?


----------



## intinst

Meow, meow, meow...If you know the words sing along! Meow, meow...


----------



## intinst

Conflict of interest?


----------



## intinst

Really? Oh, OK. I'll leave now.


----------



## intinst

Clever


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Nice scarf. Is it Cashmere?


----------



## intinst

Interesting town name.


----------



## intinst

I am so there


----------



## intinst

Too small, throw him back


----------



## intinst

Out at the end of lonely street.


----------



## intinst

Show me your palm and I will read your future


----------



## intinst

Sigh, looks like it's fish again.


----------



## intinst

Hey, watch the name calling!


----------



## intinst

Fill 'er up


----------



## intinst

Tag, you're it.


----------



## intinst

Try not to run in the outside lanes very long


----------



## intinst

Which is it?


----------



## intinst

I'd like to buy a vowel.


----------



## intinst

You said one cone and that's all I got.


----------



## intinst

Heavy load he's got there, better hope the Hi-Po doesn't see him.


----------



## intinst

I like


----------



## intinst

Going down?


----------



## intinst

Brrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Spider cat, Spider cat...


----------



## intinst

69 Daytona


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Emerald sea


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of cupcakes


----------



## intinst

Be lucky to survive this type of vicious dog attack!


----------



## intinst

Faster!


----------



## intinst

Tallest tree house?


----------



## intinst

Think I really caught your eyes...


----------



## intinst

Nothing I can add to this one.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I like frogs.


----------



## intinst

T.J. The Diva (but not really...) said:


> I like frogs.


Here's some:


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> You said one cone and that's all I got.


and you got the same one last week...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> and you got the same one last week...


I'm old and my memory is going, what can I say?


----------



## Eleanor1976

intinst said:


> Why do you suppose that more than one mouse is called mice, but more than one moose is still moose?


And why are the words monkey and donkey pronounced differently when the only difference is that they begin with a different letter?


----------



## Eleanor1976

Sugar said:


> Soooo everyone...
> 
> cake or pie??


Definitely pie...Lemon meringue or Key Lime...
Damnit Sugar...hungry now


----------



## Vegas_Asian

intinst said:


> I'd like to buy a vowel.


This ks outside of las Vegas. It has an interesting history behind it

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eleanor1976

One of my favourite quotes is from Larry Flynt. It concerns the majority rule in the judicial system, meaning that a judge can accept a 10-2 majority decision from the jury.

_"The majority rule only works if you also take into account individual rights. I mean, you can't have 11 wolves and 1 sheep deciding what to have for dinner"_


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I'm old and my memory is going, what can I say?


you can say you like ice cream.


----------



## Eleanor1976

telracs said:


> you can say you like ice cream.


I scream you scream we all scream for ice cream!


----------



## lucasfernan

Picking mango fibres from between my teeth. This should be an occupation.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> you can say you like ice cream.


I like it, but since my surgery in January, I sure can't eat much. Oh well, better for the waist line.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

[email protected] said:


> Picking mango fibres from between my teeth. This should be an occupation.


What variety of mango was that?


----------



## intinst

Levitation Melting Induction Furnace
OK, I can't think of a practical use for this for me, but kind of interesting just the same


----------



## intinst

Rationalize maybe. Try explaining it to someone who wanted a piece.


----------



## intinst

Towels on sale?


----------



## intinst

You try carrying a water balloon in your teeth and see how you do.


----------



## intinst

I'm sleeping in. (Like usual)


----------



## intinst

Taxi!


----------



## intinst

Row, row, row your boat, gently down the street...


----------



## intinst

I've never liked feeling like I was bait, either


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs.


----------



## intinst

He said what?!
That I'm a monkey's uncle?
Let me at him!


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs.


----------



## intinst

Great lunch idea, but only one beer?


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs.


----------



## intinst

Looks tasty, wish I could have some ice cream.


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs.


----------



## Eleanor1976

Just before my dad kicked the bucket, he turned to me and said "Kid, watch how far I can kick this bucket"


----------



## intinst

I did not have a pet rock, but my sister did


----------



## intinst

It isn't an easy life, being a pet.


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs.


----------



## intinst

Don't worryz, you'll likes coordination once you gets used to it


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs


----------



## intinst

Basket full of puppy love


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs


----------



## intinst

My heart's on fire (in just a second)


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs


----------



## intinst

Looks so cute and cuddly, right before it uses you for a play toy or eats you.


----------



## intinst

Sea shell on the sea shore, easier to type than say


----------



## intinst

You just ordered one pizza?


----------



## intinst

Signs, signs, everywhere there's signs


----------



## intinst

Have a little time to kill, do ya?


----------



## intinst

We had to wait a little while on a court today


----------



## intinst

Take me to your leader


----------



## intinst

Grrr


----------



## intinst

Either one, but soon


----------



## intinst

Don't look back


----------



## intinst

Fooling the birds or himself?


----------



## intinst

ET's a she?


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, but I'll need to see your hunting permit.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Lots of bored people today


----------



## intinst

clear, ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Feets don't fail me now


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Why do some folks say clowns are scary, wouldn't you want this one at your child's party?


----------



## telracs

bryce canyon is indeed wow...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> bryce canyon is indeed wow...


Lucky you, I haven't made it there yet!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Lucky you, I haven't made it there yet!


want another? okay...



















and take the wife and go! it's gorgeous....


----------



## intinst

The Mad Knitter strikes again!


----------



## intinst

Somehow I don't feel all that secure


----------



## intinst

Guess I need a bigger pan...


----------



## intinst

Where there is a will...


----------



## intinst

cute


----------



## intinst

Just wouldn't be a party without


----------



## intinst

A handful of awwww.


----------



## intinst

Loonlover got a new knife holder, should I be worried?


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

The devil made me do it.


----------



## intinst

Come and play, we won't bite...much.


----------



## intinst

Come back, warm red light


----------



## intinst

I hidz good


----------



## intinst

Wanta walk?


----------



## intinst

Poor Waldo


----------



## intinst

Secret lair


----------



## intinst

Ready for a big blow.


----------



## intinst

Who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men, Batdog knows.


----------



## intinst

Chickens


----------



## intinst

Hold tight


----------



## intinst

Nice pool


----------



## intinst

Dog hunts coyote , oh the drama!


----------



## Eleanor1976

Kittens discover toilet paper!


----------



## intinst

AT-AT CAT HOUSE


----------



## intinst

Everyone loves bingo night


----------



## intinst

Yeah, just caught a foul ball. I might be on TV. No big.


----------



## intinst

I am curious owlly


----------



## intinst

New test?


----------



## intinst

For the most part


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Everyone loves bingo night


Telracs has a picture of this same guy in her return of the subway art pictures thread in the Photo Gallery. Have you seen it?



telracs said:


>


----------



## intinst

Hugs all around


----------



## intinst

But that's how I always park, helps prevent car theft.


----------



## intinst

Found a place to stay dry


----------



## intinst

I've got an eyephone


----------



## intinst

Tried to stop her.


----------



## intinst

Catching some air


----------



## intinst

Snoopy who?


----------



## intinst

Cleared for landing


----------



## intinst

I'd give it a 5 on accuracy but a 10 on style.


----------



## intinst

Russian AWACS


----------



## intinst

Nice Bud Light hat


----------



## intinst

Russian Gunships


----------



## intinst

At least the weather is clear


----------



## intinst

I think I like this place better


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind


----------



## intinst

Oil platform delivery


----------



## intinst

Just shopping


----------



## intinst

To be reserved for someone you REALLY do not like.


----------



## intinst

Why didn't Mom want to come down to breakfast with us, Dad?


----------



## intinst

LotR fan teacher


----------



## intinst

If I say I fitz, I fitz


----------



## intinst

My buddy


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder


----------



## intinst

Red Bull, ready to jump


----------



## intinst

How do you like your steak?


----------



## intinst

Navy UMV


----------



## intinst

Garlic infused roast beef
(You hungry yet?)


----------



## intinst

Ah, dessert!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

I think of specific people while I work.


----------



## intinst

Dressed for success


----------



## intinst

Who said that life was fair?


----------



## intinst

You'd have to have an extra garage just to store those other pieces


----------



## intinst

Might just work


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## intinst

[Have a little fun on the job


----------



## intinst

James Cameron talks about his trip to the bottom of the ocean


----------



## intinst

But until then, enjoy the hairballs in your shoes


----------



## intinst

Forgot to say, "Please."


----------



## intinst

Nice to have an explanation, anyway.


----------



## intinst

Yin buɐʎ


----------



## intinst

Moms everywhere know how to help when little ones are having nightmares


----------



## crebel

^^^Awwwwww, that could be the sweetest 46 seconds ever.


----------



## sjc

Awwww.  And to think; I am more of a dog person.


----------



## intinst

definitely red


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## intinst

Pastrami on rye


----------



## intinst

USS Alabama


----------



## intinst

Super hero work doesn't pay well


----------



## intinst

Looks good


----------



## intinst

Anyone into extreme skiing?


----------



## intinst

Ah, my kind of place!


----------



## intinst

How to use one paper towel


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Gotz mine


----------



## intinst

Budget cuts


----------



## intinst

Looks more like it better be fire dancer


----------



## intinst

I am Woman Lion Woman Lion. Ah, forget it. Roar


----------



## intinst

Chillin'


----------



## intinst

Wildebeest migration


----------



## intinst

Think I could have guessed that one


----------



## intinst

The force (field) is strong on that one


----------



## intinst

ISS


----------



## intinst

Looks like someone keyed their car...


----------



## intinst

Scary window


----------



## intinst

Up here, Son, is where they keeps the tuna.


----------



## intinst

My guide for picking up chicks










Well, what else did you expect?


----------



## intinst

They regenerate?


----------



## intinst

Why people get confused and disillusioned.


----------



## intinst

My bathroom could be painted if you want to.


----------



## balaspa

Avengers Assemble!


----------



## sjc

I got something your 1 paper towel guy can shake and fold...

In the words of Geoff:  just sayin'


----------



## telracs

balaspa said:


> Avengers Assemble!


why, are they falling apart?


----------



## intinst

Dark too, when the door is shut


----------



## intinst

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## intinst

Cat hat


----------



## intinst

I iz a farmer


----------



## intinst

Has trouble with the idea of parallel parking


----------



## intinst

Might should have put the pitcher down before busting a move.


----------



## intinst

Safety first 22nd.


----------



## intinst

Look! there was a sandbox in the beanbag char!


----------



## intinst

How gauche.


----------



## intinst

Didn't want to go to work anyway


----------



## Todd Young




----------



## intinst

Cat has a lot to smile about


----------



## intinst

New amusement park ride in Russia


----------



## intinst

Frans de Waal shares some surprising videos of behavioral tests, on primates and other mammals, that show how many of these moral traits all of us share.


----------



## intinst

Three big smiles for the camera


----------



## intinst

Let me outta here!
(Least, that's what I would be screaming in my mind)


----------



## intinst

Story of my life, all dressed up and no where to go.


----------



## intinst

They ougtta read the instructions on using an ice auger


----------



## intinst

I don't see any penguins...


----------



## intinst

Operators standing by for your donations.


----------



## intinst

Mario


----------



## intinst

You can use that part of your body, but it isn't the most efficient.


----------



## intinst

Really an exciting lecture, it seems


----------



## intinst

Well, it ain't a DeLorean.


----------



## intinst

Aww, to keep it warm.


----------



## intinst

GOALLLLL...wait a minute.


----------



## intinst

I iz more of a mini


----------



## intinst

Nice bed room


----------



## intinst

Showoff


----------



## intinst

Moma


----------



## intinst

No, this time me Tarzan, you Chimp


----------



## intinst

My little ears were cold


----------



## intinst

Launching the Bernard C. Webber


----------



## intinst

Looks as good as it did in 76


----------



## intinst

Anyone else getting hungry??


----------



## intinst

Good evening sir or madam, could I interest you in a subscription to Cat magazine?


----------



## intinst

All aboard


----------



## intinst

Ronald, you've changed...


----------



## intinst

Queen of the video games


----------



## intinst

Guy thing


----------



## intinst

Should have kept his eyes on the road ahead


----------



## intinst

looks yummy


----------



## intinst

This thing? Just a boring egg, really not any fun at all.


----------



## intinst

I like cherry better


----------



## intinst

Drat, I have two of the risk factors


----------



## intinst

Umm, who parked it?


----------



## intinst

The foods kinda meh, the the ambiance of the place makes up for it.


----------



## intinst

Paradoxical, ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Just catching up on my reading while doing my morning stretches


----------



## intinst

Maybe I should have got the shop vac, I have to keep emptying the bag on this one.


----------



## intinst

Yuz spossed to count firsts.


----------



## intinst

Hey, I get in my car and go to work.


----------



## intinst

...and the home of the...


----------



## intinst

She looks worried


----------



## intinst

First grader with a good understanding of how it should be.


----------



## intinst

Bet they covered sex education well, though.


----------



## intinst

This is a good beach


----------



## intinst

Innovative pizza


----------



## intinst

Beep, beep


----------



## intinst

I can't get over that feeling of being watched...


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising


----------



## intinst

Pretty much the way I feel, too.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you don't have to be smart about something, just persistent


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it is the only reason the idiots survive


----------



## intinst

Man, that's the third crane this month


----------



## intinst

I swear, if he yells "Mush!" one more time, I'm gonna...


----------



## intinst

Monkey see, monkey do?


----------



## intinst

zap


----------



## intinst

Think I'd stay off it today


----------



## intinst

Tron man?


----------



## intinst

V-22 Osprey


----------



## intinst

Night view from the ISS


----------



## intinst

Cozy little spot


----------



## intinst

Be quite a ride


----------



## intinst

Lotta ink just for that


----------



## intinst

Subliminal evil pizza?


----------



## intinst

Huh


----------



## intinst

No look kill shot


----------



## intinst

Bet there are a lot of surprised people in those rooms


----------



## intinst

At least you get cake


----------



## intinst

Wonder if she said yes?


----------



## intinst

Crussin' in Nassau


----------



## intinst

Prime rib. anyone?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Prime rib. anyone?


Yes please, but may i have it done just teensy bit more?


----------



## intinst

Your product name here! Affordable Rates said:


> Yes please, but may i have it done just teensy bit more?


We'll try some cut from the other end, it should be cooked more to your liking.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> We'll try some cut from the other end, it should be cooked more to your liking.


thanks.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Cozy little spot


Until there is a little more erosion!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Until there is a little more erosion!!


Nothing lasts forever...


----------



## intinst

Old blue eyes is back


----------



## intinst

Going up!


----------



## intinst

S'up, dog?


----------



## intinst

...now in stay-fresh packaging!


----------



## intinst

Good dog, stay


----------



## intinst

If that's required, I'll just go ahead and turn mine in


----------



## intinst

Mind if I help myself?


----------



## intinst

Hey! Wait your turn like the rest of us!


----------



## intinst

Hope that's just dirty water...


----------



## intinst

Not even close, Mr. Photobomber.


----------



## intinst

Peanut butter, jelly and banana sandwich, hmmmm.


----------



## intinst

She looks so proud


----------



## intinst

Me an' my Bro jus' chillin'


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Probably supposed to say "Sink ON Order"


----------



## intinst

Well, I try


----------



## intinst

Love stry told with candy


----------



## intinst

That's a good price but I think I'll keep my money.


----------



## intinst

So, how's your garden doing?


----------



## intinst

Sure make a lot of pickles


----------



## intinst

Let's leave them alone, they look happy


----------



## intinst

That's a gun safe


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Coin stack


----------



## intinst

Skating is good exercise


----------



## sjc

yeah...As long as one doesn't give themselves two black eyes in the process.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> yeah...As long as one doesn't give themselves two black eyes in the process.


Doesn't appear that there could be that much movement, if you know what I mean.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

Pie because the cake is always a lie.


----------



## intinst

Discovery last flight


----------



## intinst

My Momma said I was...


----------



## intinst

Batmobile Evolution


----------



## intinst

I have no idea what they are doing, other than hanging on!


----------



## intinst

Not a bad deck there


----------



## intinst

Howdy







]


----------



## intinst

Hot dogs do what?


----------



## intinst

Repeated over and over


----------



## intinst

It goes something like this


----------



## intinst

Come out and play


----------



## intinst

It would be better if you didn't notice that, signed OP


----------



## intinst

Let me tell the story


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I want a midnight snack


----------



## intinst

We'll let you know when it again available.


----------



## intinst

Time for a new strategy but...


----------



## intinst

Nice one


----------



## intinst

Trucks waste gas.


----------



## intinst

But you said...


----------



## intinst

Nice 'stache. Take you long to grow?


----------



## intinst

But no hard feelings


----------



## intinst

An idea to try?


----------



## intinst

Another view of the cutter from the other day


----------



## intinst

Alan Shepard before launch


----------



## intinst

Stiff upper lip and all that


----------



## intinst

Guess we'll have a big winner to this game


----------



## intinst

Blues concert tonight


----------



## intinst

Your minimum daily requirements


----------



## intinst

Two branches of the service


----------



## intinst

Ah, those Caddy fins!


----------



## intinst

Get used to it, kid


----------



## intinst

You were right, we should have ordered a medium.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, probably.


----------



## intinst

You think?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Not a bad deck there


Who gave you permission to post a pic of my deck; glad you didn't get the house...I was standing in the window in my birthday suit


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Who gave you permission to post a pic of my deck; glad you didn't get the house...I was standing in the window in my birthday suit


Oh, I took one of the house too, I just didn't post it...yet.


----------



## intinst

The Starburst Castle. The artist found Starbursts don`t glue so she had to heat each brick with a hairdryer--one by one. Nice work, Ashley.


----------



## intinst

Don't know that it made it safer, but you wouldn't have as far to fall.


----------



## intinst

Isn't "permanent" about as far as you can go?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like an x-wing, maybe it's a transformer?


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty kitty accessory


----------



## intinst

Gonna eat all that?


----------



## intinst

But, it just said I couldn't park out there, didn't say anything about in here!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that's all I the pills for, the red dye #40.


----------



## intinst

Uh-oh


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

You'll haveto move your car, can't ya read?


----------



## intinst

I don't want to enjoy this and you can't make me.


----------



## intinst

Tarzan's new ride?


----------



## intinst

JetMan after his flight


----------



## intinst

Nice stonework


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## intinst

Stick your finger in here, I dares ya.


----------



## intinst

It was the goldfish, I saw it!


----------



## intinst

THAT is a LOT of tires


----------



## intinst

I'll take two. I need to make a gallon of lemonade.


----------



## intinst

The forgotten branch of the service.


----------



## intinst

100 BLT's comin' right up!


----------



## intinst

You'll rue the day


----------



## intinst

Still nothing? Repeat as needed.


----------



## intinst

Gonzo


----------



## intinst

Someone missed their happy pills today


----------



## intinst

Polar Star Excusrsions


----------



## intinst

Luv cherries


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions


----------



## intinst

A supervisor is someone who can take 15 minutes of 
regular work and turn it into 2 hours of hard labor.


----------



## intinst

Hard bank to port


----------



## intinst

Charge!


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, waffle fries


----------



## intinst

Wear your seat belt


----------



## intinst

Why dads aren't left in charge often.


----------



## Casper Parks

Just cute...


----------



## intinst

Conga!


----------



## intinst

Epic Kid Battle: Sleep Vs. Ice Cream!
Come heck or high water, I will finish this cone.


----------



## intinst

Yo Ho Ho!
Is this the Arrr Awww of the day?


----------



## intinst

Just walking my raptor


----------



## intinst

Staying away from the ants


----------



## intinst

And how are you today?


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

I'm hungry tonight


----------



## intinst

Isn't that cute?


----------



## intinst

There are no secrets anymore


----------



## intinst

Bet that makes deliveries interesting


----------



## intinst

Interest getting you down?


----------



## intinst

Pull over


----------



## intinst

Bet it isn't easy being orange, either


----------



## intinst

Trying to catch the big one


----------



## intinst

Farmer John


----------



## intinst

Think I'll just stick to a conventional swing


----------



## intinst

Teenage Motorcycle Ninja Turtles?


----------



## intinst

Not a good example of camouflage


----------



## intinst

The coneheads are still with us


----------



## intinst

Not too bad for a bear...


----------



## intinst

Launch time


----------



## intinst

Move again...


----------



## intinst

Comfy looking bed...


----------



## intinst

Gotta get there early for the best seats


----------



## intinst

911 Mobile


----------



## intinst

Variations on a theme:


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Showing off


----------



## intinst

Nice thumb drive


----------



## intinst

Yes, dear.


----------



## intinst

If only there were a way to get some exercise nearby...


----------



## intinst

Pucker up, babe.


----------



## intinst

Don't forget my fried apple pie and the Diet Coke.


----------



## intinst

Beautiful


----------



## intinst

Gotta have friends


----------



## TouchedByaKindle

People make animals sick.


----------



## JimC1946

Why yes, people often tell me I look like Winston Churchill.


----------



## intinst

Kind of looks Beatrix Potterery to me


----------



## intinst

Rainbow shots?


----------



## intinst

crazy mustache


----------



## intinst

Don't try this at home, leve it to the professionals.


----------



## intinst

Sorry for this one.


----------



## intinst

Prone to this myself at times


----------



## intinst

Don't forget the typewriters were manual, too.


----------



## intinst

Yes, just like EVERY OTHER TIME!


----------



## intinst

Beautiful Puggerfly!


----------



## intinst

Nice bedroom


----------



## intinst

Don't want to be around for super sad


----------



## intinst

exercise anyway you can


----------



## intinst

Embarassed about your hair loss?
Join Cat Club for Men and let us help you.


----------



## intinst

Hate to try and mow that


----------



## intinst

Let me in?


----------



## intinst

I've had vehicle repairs go like that.


----------



## intinst

Ruff! (cough cough) ROAR!


----------



## intinst

Girls love the hat


----------



## intinst

Owner's a Star Wars fan, doubt the dog is.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll just have toast, thanks


----------



## intinst

Excellant!


----------



## intinst

Be with ya inaminute, I just about got this.


----------



## intinst

Mad knitter strikes again


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I'm using the grill this afternoon.


----------



## intinst

That looks monstrous


----------



## intinst

Hey! Get out of our family portrait!


----------



## intinst

Sigh, gonna be one of those days


----------



## intinst

For this and many other reasons


----------



## intinst

They're not the same?


----------



## intinst

Do I still have to check it?


----------



## intinst

And this was the last time we ever saw Bob...


----------



## intinst

Lighthouse


----------



## intinst

Needs toner, though


----------



## intinst

Nothing but net


----------



## intinst

Idea whose time has come?


----------



## intinst

OK, I get the sign, but...
Just how flammable is this place?


----------



## intinst

All things are fair in love and war...and this is war!


----------



## intinst

Last one for two hundred miles


----------



## intinst

Mom's day special


----------



## intinst

Still day


----------



## intinst

Bering Sea sunset


----------



## intinst

Cool nightlight


----------



## intinst

Sorry, I didn't mean to, I just lost control...


----------



## intinst

Your turn


----------



## intinst

Helps


----------



## intinst

Riiight


----------



## intinst

Still feels like Christmas


----------



## intinst

Skittles, taste the rainbow!


----------



## intinst

I only ate one cone!


----------



## intinst

Get your own, dis mine


----------



## intinst

Loudly


----------



## intinst

Karma


----------



## intinst

Like my new pancake makeup?


----------



## intinst

I'd really like to attend, but I have an appointment at that time


----------



## intinst

It will be slow and painful


----------



## intinst

Really keeps my ears warm


----------



## intinst

Seems this way


----------



## intinst

Big bug


----------



## intinst

Electric blankets? We don' need no stinking electric blankets!


----------



## intinst

Happy to have won, or really needs to go?


----------



## intinst

Ho Ho HO!


----------



## intinst

Off to college


----------



## intinst

Fist Bump!


----------



## intinst

Time to go be gone!


----------



## intinst

Zombie fortress


----------



## intinst

Big (purple!) jellyfish


----------



## intinst

Chip Fosse Challenger


----------



## intinst

Inés Sainz, wonder why the guys agree to be interviewed?


----------



## intinst

Keep working on that


----------



## intinst

Russian Buran


----------



## intinst

Hi, I'm a baby wombat.


----------



## intinst

Expensive car lot


----------



## intinst

Your move


----------



## intinst

Nice coffee table


----------



## intinst

May the force be with you


----------



## intinst

And this is what I think of your "No people food" rule.


----------



## intinst

Can't wait for summer


----------



## intinst

No, pineapple


----------



## intinst

And for my next trick...


----------



## intinst

I do not understand Haute couture


----------



## intinst

Not available for Kindle


----------



## intinst

Only a parking master could ever do this.


----------



## intinst

Now we know


----------



## intinst

You...You...didn't do that! Noooooooo!


----------



## intinst

Yes you are.


----------



## intinst

BFF's


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

Well, you see, what happened was, I was minding my own business and all of a sudden...


----------



## intinst

Nice view from the deck


----------



## intinst

Sunrise


----------



## intinst

All you paparazzi the same, I said "No Pictures!"


----------



## intinst

Like the houseboat


----------



## intinst

'49 Caddy


----------



## intinst

Good question


----------



## intinst

What a bargain


----------



## intinst

Gentle cycle, please


----------



## intinst

Been a gamer for a while, nice set up.


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't take me on vacation with you, don't wanta Skype!


----------



## intinst

Snow in the redwoods


----------



## intinst

Soorry Officer, didn't mean to jaywalk in front of your car.


----------



## intinst

Pepsi lover


----------



## intinst

Pleaz button pockets, still kinda cool in here


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

I want my old school MTV


----------



## intinst

blue


----------



## intinst

Everyone likes to go to the beach


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really look comfortable


----------



## intinst

B-25


----------



## intinst

Duck, duck,


----------



## intinst

Hog on a Hog


----------



## intinst

Solar boat


----------



## intinst

Not shipshape


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

Painful looking, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Go-go Gadget tongue!


----------



## intinst

And then there are the bad messes


----------



## intinst

Be sure you bring enough for everyone


----------



## intinst

Conehead car


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, what is the time?


----------



## intinst

Get away from the carnivorous couch while you can!


----------



## intinst

Look! It's a helmutt!


----------



## intinst

Like this gift box


----------



## intinst

Sorry, looked like a door


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## intinst

Layed out


----------



## intinst

Epic garage door


----------



## intinst

No, I will not play "Fetch."


----------



## intinst

Not really hungry, I'll just have one slice


----------



## intinst

Kissy kissy


----------



## intinst

Nice slide


----------



## intinst

Flower Power


----------



## intinst

Just relax


----------



## intinst

Nice repurposing


----------



## intinst

Nice flower


----------



## Meb Bryant

I really love to read, but this thread is A LOT of fun. Thanks for the great pics Intinst. Keep on threading!


----------



## intinst

Popular harbor


----------



## intinst

Interesting view from up here


----------



## intinst

Meb Bryant said:


> I really love to read, but this thread is A LOT of fun. Thanks for the great pics Intinst. Keep on threading!


I've got a few more things to post.


----------



## intinst

Reverse pool


----------



## intinst

Take the next left


----------



## intinst

Really don't think I'd like this kind of swimming pool


----------



## intinst

Where'd the bridge go?


----------



## intinst

Red sky at morning, sailors take warning
Red sky at night, sailor's delight


----------



## intinst

The restroom is where?


----------



## intinst

Defend thy self, Sir Knight!


----------



## intinst

May not need it for Oreos™ , but those big home made ones? Mmmmmmmm!


----------



## intinst

Just a little house on a hill


----------



## intinst

Happy dance


----------



## intinst

I said no onions


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Watch your step!


----------



## intinst

Another cool shower


----------



## intinst

Island with it's own personal cloud


----------



## intinst

Nice view, but I bet it's a walk to the garage


----------



## intinst

Anyone else want to go swimming?


----------



## intinst

You say you don't use your boat much? Why is that?


----------



## intinst

Lot quieter in the winter


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this a while


----------



## intinst

The sunset isn't as pretty without a few clouds, life is the same way.


----------



## intinst

CAUTION! Wild Boar!


----------



## intinst

Yes dear, I'll be home as soon as I get these wires put back in the box


----------



## intinst

Many feel this way


----------



## intinst

Ugly little fellow
leaf horned lizard


----------



## intinst

Someday...someday


----------



## intinst

Oh great, that's just what we need, a fire tornado


----------



## intinst

Easy promise to keep


----------



## intinst

But then how do we get to platform Nine and Three Quarters?


----------



## intinst

Neither works, but maybe you'll feel better for a short while.


----------



## intinst

But, but...


----------



## intinst

Just to be clear, which one is the other?


----------



## intinst

Believe I could have figured this one without the sign.


----------



## intinst

You mean I can't just keep staring at this side until they magically appear?


----------



## intinst

Then why the sign?


----------



## intinst

Lot more fiber the other way.


----------



## intinst

Sounds like a plan I would come up with


----------



## telracs

thanks, intinst, i needed the laughs today.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> thanks, intinst, i needed the laughs today.


Glad I could help a little.


----------



## intinst

But it's so much more exciting when they are going fast!


----------



## intinst

Gettin in my laps


----------



## intinst

Shiba Inu Pup!
Prepare for teh cutez.


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> Lot quieter in the winter


But looks a lot more crowded!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

"We come to love not by finding a perfect person, but by learning to see an imperfect person perfectly"

I see all these posts perfect.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

So it appears


----------



## intinst

Why yes, I believe you are correct, those are steps!


----------



## intinst

A view of the recent eclipse, this time from space!


----------



## intinst

Oh look, a Bank of Montreal branch!


----------



## intinst

So damaged it's gone?


----------



## intinst

No hands and can still do it faster than I can


----------



## intinst

One viewpoint


----------



## intinst

You know, I've got to wonder how someone comes to think, "I'm gonna put a jet engine on my recliner" and feels it's a good idea.


----------



## intinst

Well, that's different


----------



## intinst

Chill out, Dog!


----------



## intinst

Building Iceland


----------



## intinst

Getting nervous


----------



## intinst

Looking sophisticated


----------



## intinst

You're right, it is a good book. Tasted marvelous


----------



## intinst

Modern totems


----------



## intinst

I hate math word problems


----------



## intinst

Discovering you are a puffer fish


----------



## intinst

Need something to do with all those old shovels?


----------



## intinst

Well, that's going to be awkward.


----------



## intinst

All to themselves


----------



## intinst

Fire was a little intense


----------



## intinst

Doing some baking?


----------



## intinst

'69 Charger


----------



## intinst

Truer words...


----------



## intinst

Oh really


----------



## intinst

Dis my favoritist jacket


----------



## intinst

Red


----------



## intinst

If only...


----------



## intinst

I once caught a 3 pound goldfish, but this looks a little bigger


----------



## intinst

Dis my crib


----------



## intinst

Dis all the faster you can go?


----------



## intinst

upside down snowman


----------



## intinst

upside down house


----------



## intinst

upside down girl


----------



## intinst

Wish I was this happy at work


----------



## intinst

That the chaperone?


----------



## intinst

Nice location and great shot


----------



## intinst

Another pretty one


----------



## intinst

Sunflower field


----------



## Casper Parks

Timeline - humor​


----------



## intinst

Need ideas for Halloween?


----------



## intinst

Looks like _UP!_


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, I'm not hungry


----------



## intinst

Go faster without the frame


----------



## intinst

Do not like


----------



## intinst

Behold Fluffy, Destroyer of Worlds


----------



## intinst

I always go fishing on the wrong day.


----------



## intinst

Guess which one was the driver


----------



## intinst

At least I don't have to fish this way to eat. (appears to be a better angler than me, though)


----------



## intinst

Yep


----------



## intinst

Nice kitchen


----------



## intinst

Sailing or flying?


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm just looking at the picture, would be too close for me!


----------



## intinst

Wow, great pic


----------



## intinst

Another weather related picture


----------



## intinst

Never seen one of these before


----------



## intinst

Polly want a bath


----------



## intinst

Another bikini chick


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Glow sticks in balloons, cool idea


----------



## intinst

Now, how many years did that take?


----------



## intinst

Chocolate/peanut butter mini-cupcakes, what's not to love?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Chocolate/peanut butter mini-cupcakes, what's not to love?


the fact that i don't have any?


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> the fact that i don't have any?


Well, yeah, that. Me neither but the idea sure sounds good!


----------



## intinst

Another car I'll never own


----------



## intinst

Just like Mom used to make?


----------



## intinst

Still needs work


----------



## intinst

Itsy bitsy hermit crab


----------



## intinst

Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## intinst

Nice pad


----------



## intinst

Time to refuel


----------



## intinst

Loves Momma


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm...


----------



## intinst

Gotta read that fine print


----------



## intinst

Bet they all sound a lot alike


----------



## intinst

Silly human, should be chillin in the shade


----------



## intinst

Do you work out much?


----------



## intinst

So, what are you doing with your engineering degree?


----------



## intinst

Bit hard to get it really going these days, it would seem


----------



## intinst

Now that's a fire pit!


----------



## intinst

Radical set up


----------



## intinst

Humidity is quite high today, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Rare Technicolor giraffe


----------



## intinst

Felt like doing that on more than one occasion


----------



## intinst

Bringing your art work home with you.


----------



## intinst

I for one welcome our robot overlords







...You others are going to be in so much trouble!


----------



## intinst

I could do that, I'd just have to pick up 5 pounds a hundred times instead of five hundred once


----------



## intinst

Nice view from the WC


----------



## intinst

To the Death, ball! To the Death!


----------



## intinst

Even the trucks are polite!


----------



## intinst

Hogwarts Castle set


----------



## intinst

Pics from the top


----------



## intinst

Chicago typewriter aka, the Tommy Gun


----------



## intinst

She's such a drama queen


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Always look before you open the door


----------



## intinst

TV stand


----------



## intinst

Typical


----------



## intinst

They're both taken


----------



## intinst

The Ents must be near


----------



## intinst

Don't bother looking for Waldo anymore


----------



## intinst

Mine, all mine


----------



## intinst

Land of the Rising Sun


----------



## intinst

Where you born in a barn?


----------



## intinst

Mandy Moore in blue


----------



## intinst

Behold the feline, grace and power in one body!


----------



## intinst

The Bottle Boys, Poker Face


----------



## intinst

What has been seen...


----------



## intinst

Really like his convertible


----------



## intinst

Star Wars family


----------



## intinst

Things were a little slow for the stock boy before the holiday


----------



## intinst

I'd of thought they would need a bigger jar


----------



## intinst

Bet he's a fun guy to know


----------



## intinst

Just hanging out at the park


----------



## intinst

Far more than enough to get you arrested anywhere in the country


----------



## intinst

Going up


----------



## intinst

Titanic engines, and I don't mean big


----------



## intinst

Rabbit ears


----------



## intinst

Turtle burgers


----------



## intinst

Need a lift?


----------



## intinst

Mean while, in Canada...


----------



## intinst

Yep, that gun is pretty well jammed


----------



## intinst

At least two of them are strapped on


----------



## intinst

Convair B-36


----------



## intinst

Replenishing the USS Ronald Reagan


----------



## intinst

Chynobyl vehicle graveyard


----------



## intinst

Flames?


----------



## intinst

Careful when you breathe, you might lose something


----------



## intinst

You there, are you a manly man?


----------



## intinst

na na na na na na na na, Bat Beard!


----------



## intinst

I'm not a thief and I still want to leave!


----------



## intinst

Just doing jumps and stuff where you can break bones and tear ligaments doesn't thrill me anymore. 
I know, let's add fire!


----------



## intinst

Where's Wall-e, lots more fun than where's Waldo!


----------



## intinst

Paper roll art


----------



## intinst

Rain Song


----------



## intinst

Where's Elliot and E.T.?


----------



## intinst

Board wars


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Ya feeling lucky, punk? Well, do ya?


----------



## intinst

Morning shower


----------



## intinst

I've already killed two


----------



## intinst

Bet that's scary at night...


----------



## intinst

Lady in Red?


----------



## sjc

Where does the time go
Today is my daughter's 24th birthday. Yikes!!
Happy Birthday baby girl.


----------



## intinst

At least interesting


----------



## intinst

Lovecraftian head gear


----------



## intinst

I'll bet alcohol is involved in this


----------



## intinst

Now what?


----------



## intinst

Having trouble with the concept


----------



## intinst

I don'tknow, it does wear out the grass faster, maybe reducing mowing.


----------



## intinst

Just like Daddy


----------



## intinst

Aaaah!


----------



## intinst

Girl, You've got to try this pair!


----------



## intinst

Expensive stand


----------



## intinst

What else are big brothers for?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I always enjoy these pictures. I don't know how to add them. I suppose I have to find a sight.  Can I insert from my computer by inserting Jpeg file


----------



## intinst

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I always enjoy these pictures. I don't know how to add them. I suppose I have to find a sight. Can I insert from my computer by inserting Jpeg file


Try this link for instructions: How to insert a picture into your post!


----------



## sjc

LMAO:  You make my days.  Today was a horrible day at work; a co-worker of 6 years got fired today.  I needed this laugh.


----------



## intinst

Spiderman's cat?


----------



## intinst

Now you know


----------



## intinst

Think I beat you to this one, Bev.


----------



## intinst

Who won in the Met's game last night?


----------



## intinst

Oh those silly unicorns. (nod to the Irish Rovers)


----------



## intinst

Is that an English Bulldog?


----------



## intinst

Awesome Ad


----------



## intinst

(In case you are too young to understand the above reference  )


----------



## intinst

You sure you read the instructions right?


----------



## intinst

Now THAT'S a fire pit!


----------



## intinst

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## intinst

Just enough clouds to help


----------



## intinst

Still water


----------



## intinst

Tower to approaching aircraft, you are cleared for landing


----------



## intinst

Gorgeous


----------



## intinst

What a difference a few years can make.


----------



## intinst

Poor intern


----------



## intinst

Couldn't wait for summer?


----------



## intinst

No, really you do!


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh


----------



## intinst

In your face Lebron!


----------



## intinst

Expensive


----------



## intinst

I'm sure this setup is OSHA approved


----------



## intinst

Tomorrow either


----------



## intinst

Just saying


----------



## intinst

On the Internet, no one know you're a...


----------



## intinst

Must be a quaint little cottage...


----------



## intinst

Interesting golf course?


----------



## intinst

I'd bark and growl, but I need my beauty rest


----------



## intinst

Fire fighting copter


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

I'll see your synchronized swimmers and raise you two synchronized divers.


----------



## intinst

Pretty bedroom, might be a tad noisy


----------



## intinst

And away we go!


----------



## Casper Parks

intinst said:


> On the Internet, no one know you're a...


Cute...


----------



## intinst

Do you have the Predator, too?


----------



## intinst

Marvelous!


----------



## intinst

Things that make you go, "Hmmmm."


----------



## intinst

Boy, wouldn't this mess with your head after a night on the town?


----------



## intinst

Beer anti-theft device


----------



## intinst

Lonely on the range tonight


----------



## intinst

You study your way...


----------



## intinst

Somebody watched a lot of Star Wars with the bird in the room.


----------



## telracs

since i didn't take these, i wasn't comfortable posting in the photo threads, so here are some pics of _Enterprise_ off Coney Island.


----------



## intinst

Sure, they're cute now. Wait till they're eight foot tall and its our dead bodies they're doing a celebratory dance on.


----------



## intinst

Picture by Astronaut André Kuipers of the Dragon capsule as it approached the International Space Station on May 25. (over Vancouver Island)


----------



## intinst

Well, that didn't work like I expected...


----------



## intinst

There's a bacon store?


----------



## intinst

That's a serious warning


----------



## intinst

Itty-bitty frogs


----------



## intinst

Has a nice smile


----------



## intinst

OK, guys, Now! Over the Wall! We're gettin' outta here!


----------



## intinst

Just my size!


----------



## intinst

Mine, too!


----------



## intinst

Busy little LEGO bakers


----------



## intinst

Do not want


----------



## intinst

Just keeping it warm for the fishies


----------



## intinst

We's just out for a night on the town


----------



## intinst

Let's play trucks!


----------



## intinst

Susketti, fun to eat and wear!


----------



## intinst

Good photography is all about the timing


----------



## intinst

Throw it in the water, AGAIN!


----------



## intinst

Confidence


----------



## intinst

Veggie love


----------



## intinst

Hey, quit pushing!


----------



## intinst

Feed Me!


----------



## intinst

Is that a new FarmAll?


----------



## sjc

Oh "Deere"...it is.


----------



## intinst

Speaking of age...........
     
     
     
    60th High School Reunion
    60th High School Reunion
    He was a widower and she a widow.

    They had known each other for a number of years being high school classmates and having attended class reunions in the past without fail.

    This 60th anniversary of their class, the widower and the widow made a foursome with two other singles.

    They had a wonderful evening, their spirits high.
    The widower throwing admiring glances across the table. The widow smiling coyly back at him.

    Finally, he picked up courage to ask her, "Will you marry me?"

    After about six seconds of careful consideration, she answered, "Yes,..... yes I will!"

    The evening ended on a happy note for the widower. But the next morning he was troubled.

    Did she say “Yes” or did she say “No?”

    He couldn't remember. Try as he would, he just could not recall. He went over the conversation of the previous
    evening, but his mind was blank.

    He remembered asking the question but for the life of him he could not recall her response. With fear and trepidation
    he picked up the phone and called her.

    First, he explained that he couldn't remember as well as he used to. Then he reviewed the past evening.

    As he gained a little more courage he then inquired of her. "When I asked if you would marry me, did you say “Yes” or did you say “No?”

    "Why you silly man, I said ‘Yes. Yes I will.’ And I meant it with all my heart."

    The widower was delighted. He felt his heart skip a beat.

    Then she continued. "And I am so glad you called because I couldn't remember who asked me!”


----------



## intinst

3 Boston Terriers vs. 1 rope...poor rope


----------



## intinst

I'm hurryin' I hurryin'!


----------



## intinst

Corn's good for you


----------



## intinst

Went muddin' without a truck?


----------



## intinst

Ronald, you've changed!


----------



## intinst

A little to the right...ahhh


----------



## intinst

Well, that blizzard came up in a hurry


----------



## intinst

They are out there...listening


----------



## intinst

Looks like summer is going to be FUN!


----------



## intinst

Kal-El is also having fun


----------



## intinst

Yes, that's my order


----------



## intinst

Lucky kid...


----------



## intinst

OK, here it comes, everybody get ready! Wait, WHICH set of tracks is it on?


----------



## intinst

Sir, do you have the time?


----------



## intinst

Bet they go wherever they want, sign or no sign


----------



## intinst

Don't run with matches Don't run if you are a match


----------



## intinst

Flying used to be much more interesting...


----------



## intinst

Don't have a visor? No problem!


----------



## intinst

Hey! Who ate the last slice?


----------



## intinst

Zoom


----------



## intinst

Too much gel?


----------



## intinst

Meep Meep!


----------



## intinst

Firefly Star Trek mashup


----------



## sjc

Beam me up!!


----------



## sjc




----------



## intinst

NASA | SDO's Ultra-high Definition View of 2012 Venus Transit


----------



## intinst

Hamlet the mini pig overcoming his fear of stairs


----------



## intinst

Big cats play soccer, but what they do to the ball...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Did anyone watch Venus black dot moving across the sun?


----------



## intinst

One of the more 'manly' sports


----------



## intinst

Choose Your Weapon! (choose wisely )


----------



## intinst

Hi there


----------



## intinst

I guess I don't need to go after all, thanks.


----------



## intinst

Hmph, humans think they knowz how to relax, catz mad for dis


----------



## intinst

Ten years or so down the road


----------



## intinst

You're kiddin' me!


----------



## intinst

And again if necessary


----------



## intinst

Boat parking ahead


----------



## intinst

That free salad is kinda high


----------



## intinst

Hotdog!


----------



## intinst

Everyone is into Pilates these days...


----------



## intinst

Down for the count


----------



## intinst

I can see him fine


----------



## intinst

Georgia peach


----------



## intinst

Ole Georgie had a way with words


----------



## intinst

Family fun


----------



## intinst

Maybe longer


----------



## intinst

Take two, they're small.


----------



## intinst

Canine/feline relations still need work


----------



## intinst

Abandoned personnel carrier


----------



## intinst

Wish upon a star?


----------



## intinst

Lots of 'staches


----------



## lucasfernan

Poopystink


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't know how to insert image from computer. So I just enjoy all those funny images...lol


----------



## intinst

A new twist on an old act


----------



## intinst

'Slightly' used?


----------



## intinst

The Bee Man...there isn't enough money in the world


----------



## intinst

Some how I feel that some of that alcohol was involved in this


----------



## intinst

tight corner


----------



## intinst

Pleaz not to turn on


----------



## intinst

Airbag deploy?


----------



## intinst

Me next?


----------



## intinst

Wazzzup?


----------



## intinst

We see you


----------



## intinst

We gotz treatz!


----------



## intinst

Found the Rebel Bass


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it's a dog collar. Wanta make suppin' of it?


----------



## intinst

Not too early to start getting ideas for this year's costume!


----------



## intinst

some of my old wallpapers


----------



## intinst

Ole' blue eyes is back


----------



## intinst

Way past time to be inside


----------



## intinst

'nothin' but blue sky do I see


----------



## intinst

All ashore that's going ashore!


----------



## intinst

Boy, that'd make a big serving of scrambled egg.


----------



## intinst

You can have your Coke float, make mine Guinness!


----------



## intinst

Feeling lucky, Punk? Well, do ya?


----------



## sjc

LUCK:  I could use some tomorrow:  Can you say DRAMA...  My kid's bday party here tomorrow:  GUESTS
My X mother in law
Her X son in law with his loosie goosie girl (whom he was cheating on while married to my X Mother in Law's LATE (I miss her) daughter.)
His 3 kids who hate her (his girl)
Me (her X daughter in law; whom she misses and calls constantly) who is dating a guy way younger (I hate the term cougar) but she actually likes him; my sister doesn't
My family who think they are all wacky and my sister who isn't afraid to tell any one of them off 
AND...my Dad who can't wait to leave already!!! and tell someone to give my Mother a ride home!!


----------



## intinst

Ridin' the waves


----------



## intinst

Dang, forgot my cape!


----------



## intinst

Colorful, but perhaps expensive


----------



## intinst

Practice on your lunch hour


----------



## intinst

Told ya lettin' the tug drivers go was a bad idea


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I'm just a car seat, but it's cool, Bro.


----------



## intinst

I'm sure you'll find your way out...eventually.


----------



## intinst

How'd he get in there?


----------



## intinst

Watch tower or Keep?


----------



## intinst

Twice the bad luck?


----------



## intinst

Things have changed since I was in grade school


----------



## intinst

for that up close and personal humming bird viewing


----------



## intinst

Working on my unicycle riding now


----------



## intinst

The truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth


----------



## intinst

The perfect dessert to serve with turducken


----------



## intinst

Don't really see it replacing throwing rice at weddings


----------



## intinst

Long long ago, in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## intinst

The Darwin award committee is on the way


----------



## intinst

The dreaded Crocs sunburn


----------



## intinst

Iz lost


----------



## intinst

One of those would be cool


----------



## intinst

MOAR FASTER!


----------



## intinst

Unicone


----------



## intinst

Now that's weird


----------



## intinst

(Very) early fire truck


----------



## intinst

So, where's my hoverboard?


----------



## intinst

Nummies


----------



## intinst

Another vicious dog attack


----------



## intinst

Almost like Mother Nature is sticking her tongue our at us


----------



## intinst

Hey, cool fountain!


----------



## intinst

We're gonna need a longer motor


----------



## intinst

Two...two...two cakes in one!


----------



## intinst

All the Captains


----------



## intinst

Yea, fascinating


----------



## intinst

The good stuff


----------



## intinst

Doughboys, WWI


----------



## intinst

Wish my nose was longer...


----------



## intinst

Shuttle docked at the ISS


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'd like to keep my arms attached


----------



## intinst

I had two different orange cars, neither were like this


----------



## intinst

Big prop


----------



## intinst

North American XB-70 Valkyrie


----------



## intinst

Did I ever show you a picture of our summer cottage?
Rybolovlev estate, one of the top ten most expensive in the world


----------



## intinst

Memories of a bygone era, the Russian cruiser Aurora


----------



## intinst

Those biker gang members are so intimidating


----------



## intinst

Just a lite snack while studying for my finals...


----------



## Thumper

intinst said:


>


I bought my son a bottle of the 30 year Glenfidditch for his birthday...he says it's amazing...


----------



## intinst

Looking Back at an Eclipsed Earth
Image Credit: PHL @ UPR Arecibo, NASA, EUMETSAT, NERC Satellite Receiving Station, U. Dundee

Explanation: What's that dark spot on planet Earth? It's the shadow of the Moon. The above image of Earth was taken last week by MTSAT during an annular eclipse of the Sun. The dark spot appears quite unusual as clouds are white and the oceans are blue in this color corrected image. Earthlings residing within the dark spot would see part of the Sun blocked by the Moon and so receive less sunlight than normal. The spot moved across the Earth at nearly 2,000 kilometers per hour, giving many viewers less than two hours to see a partially eclipsed Sun. MTSAT circles the Earth in a geostationary orbit and so took the above image from about three Earth-diameters away.


----------



## intinst

Stern thrusters in dry dock


----------



## intinst

Nice fish tank


----------



## intinst

Seems a reasonable request


----------



## intinst

Dis been my bed for years


----------



## intinst

Feels this way some times


----------



## intinst

I'm always amazed that they find someone willing to model it


----------



## intinst

Or so I tell myself.


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

My lunches seem so drab


----------



## intinst

interesting, wonder if it really works?


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty


----------



## intinst

You did say you wanted well done.
Not me, the food!


----------



## intinst

I'm mortified


----------



## intinst

OK, I give up, what is it?


----------



## intinst

Collect them all!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, right.


----------



## intinst

I know that guy from somewhere...


----------



## intinst

OK, I'll push this pink stroller, but I am NOT changing the diaper!


----------



## intinst

So, you're saying that that the aliens that do this are potheads?


----------



## intinst

Someone must have made Shrek very angry


----------



## intinst

Oh, the irony...


----------



## intinst

For the last time


----------



## intinst

Careful on those deep breaths


----------



## intinst

Not much crossover there


----------



## intinst

Almost my whole life, I've needed to buy a vowel


----------



## intinst

Can't makes me!


----------



## intinst

Political views expressed on the truck are not necessarily those of the driver


----------



## intinst

Boy, I bet it drives some people over the edge to walk by this every day


----------



## intinst

Looks cool, but better watch out for the high spots


----------



## intinst

My buddy


----------



## intinst

Mad Max, the beginnings.


----------



## intinst

Feets don't fail me now


----------



## intinst

Someone's in love


----------



## intinst

Anyone miss the 80's?


----------



## intinst

Over all, I think the pole still won


----------



## intinst

B-1 Lancer afterburner takeoff


----------



## intinst

Ah, summertime


----------



## intinst

Happy about that jump


----------



## intinst

Crowded today


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Again, nice


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Pro tip


----------



## intinst

Who says house cleaning has to be boring?


----------



## intinst

..., and I-I took the one less traveled by,. And that has made all the difference _Robert Frost_


----------



## intinst

Morning Fog


----------



## intinst

Which direction would you say the prevailing wind was from?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, America!


----------



## intinst

Gamers


----------



## intinst

ManSpider's origin


----------



## intinst

So that's why they make those announcements


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's time


----------



## intinst

Special delivery


----------



## intinst

Warning, this dress may self destruct


----------



## intinst

Sigh, so near and yet so far


----------



## intinst

Got an idea of the size now?


----------



## intinst

Team work


----------



## intinst

USS Ohio conversion


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

"Honey, lot's of people use Limos's for weddings, 
I've got a better idea. You'll love it, trust me!"
This was the last time she did.


----------



## intinst

Found a bunch of coasters at work


----------



## intinst

Genius!


----------



## intinst

Just FYI


----------



## intinst

Zoom in a little closer, that chick's hot!


----------



## intinst

And is it din-din time?


----------



## intinst

Better make that a diet Coke


----------



## intinst

'bout time you came home


----------



## intinst

Yawn


----------



## intinst

That about says it all


----------



## intinst

We'll play real quiet


----------



## intinst

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful


----------



## intinst

100 out of 100


----------



## intinst

This


----------



## intinst

Should have seen it coming


----------



## intinst

But what do I know


----------



## intinst

Just like mother used to make


----------



## intinst

You are pretty much on your own


----------



## intinst

Cold storage?


----------



## intinst

Seems reasonable


----------



## intinst

Poetry can be sad


----------



## intinst

Straight forward


----------



## intinst

Blue days, all of them gone
Nothing but blue skies from now on
(Blue skies smiling at me
Nothing but blue skies do I see)

Never saw the sun shining so bright
Never saw things going so right
Noticing the days hurrying by
When you're in love, my, how they fly


----------



## intinst

Book igloo


----------



## intinst

Sun glasses


----------



## intinst

POV


----------



## intinst

No drowning? We need a sign for that


----------



## intinst

Must be a Windows knockoff


----------



## intinst

If I don't look, maybe it will be alright


----------



## intinst

Wise man


----------



## intinst

Sounds sad


----------



## intinst

Most accurate watch I've ever seen!


----------



## intinst

I try it, sometimes it works


----------



## intinst

Well, there goes the whole day


----------



## intinst

Could have been an accidental death


----------



## intinst

You've got a friend


----------



## intinst

Tigress worked very hard today


----------



## intinst

Nice hat


----------



## intinst

We's nappin'


----------



## intinst

Welcome back


----------



## intinst

Little boats or big yard?


----------



## intinst

That'll get you a ticket


----------



## intinst

Pretty pink houses...& red & green & yellow &


----------



## intinst

Don't you step on my blue red suede shoes


----------



## intinst

Quite the pistol


----------



## intinst

Miss Lube Rack?


----------



## intinst

Nope, couldn't do it


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I've heard of that, but it was a long time ago


----------



## intinst

That jackass took two parking places


----------



## intinst

Low tide?


----------



## intinst

Them's the rules


----------



## intinst

If you want to call it that


----------



## intinst

The Jiffy Lube must have a car wash, too


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Hey, a stone bench!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

He's getting his 15 minutes


----------



## intinst

Must have been a wrong number...


----------



## intinst

Tahiti looks nice


----------



## intinst

Ship bows look funny these days


----------



## intinst

Reese's cake. looks good


----------



## intinst

architect/design team need to go back to the drawing board!


----------



## intinst

Buy more to increase your savings!


----------



## intinst

In the immortal words of the Church Lady, "Well, isn't that special?"


----------



## intinst

Sponge Bob looks cold to me


----------



## intinst

Lot of that going around


----------



## intinst

A bit tuckered out, I'd say


----------



## intinst

A "life long" fan


----------



## intinst

Happy to sign


----------



## intinst

Took a while


----------



## intinst

Day in the sun


----------



## intinst

Tastes like Spring!


----------



## intinst

Awww of the day? Duck Run. Be careful, the cute is real thick on this one.


----------



## intinst

How often you get to see 32,000 horsepower fly by?


----------



## intinst

Cool idea


----------



## intinst

Been busy


----------



## intinst

Grub's up!


----------



## intinst

Just having a little fun
\


----------



## intinst

Ha,ha, see I'm rolling on the floor. Now get it off of me.


----------



## intinst

MST3K fan


----------



## intinst

Probably won't see a Kindle edition of this one


----------



## intinst

Had this happen to a tree in our yard years ago.


----------



## intinst

Last one


----------



## intinst

Cape Town, SA


----------



## intinst

Perspective


----------



## intinst

I thought I parked over here close to the water


----------



## intinst

His ego isn't small, either


----------



## intinst

Lego V-8


----------



## intinst

That's not a neck...


----------



## intinst

Nice grey dress you've almost got on there







]


----------



## intinst

I love buffets


----------



## intinst

If he wants the switch left alone, I say, fine.


----------



## intinst

Or change it to "Yes, Dear"


----------



## intinst

Uh, Dad? The car's got a problem, it won't move.


----------



## intinst

Hey Pal, won't to go for a walk?
Sure, give me a sec, I'll be right there!


----------



## intinst

Elevator down


----------



## intinst

Nice X-Box


----------



## intinst

Dinner is served


----------



## intinst

Be easy to defend, if YOU could get up there.


----------



## intinst

I believe that's my order


----------



## intinst

Up, my friends! We must Fly!


----------



## intinst

Not all the swords get beat into plowshares, some just rust away


----------



## intinst

Grey eyes


----------



## intinst

Anybody up for a swim?


----------



## intinst

Now for the lunch box!


----------



## intinst

If not for sittin' why's made of warm?


----------



## intinst

The game of football is forever changed...


----------



## intinst

Quite a party last night...


----------



## intinst

Genius watermelon eater


----------



## intinst

Pimp my Ride, Bedouin level


----------



## intinst

Tree in a tree


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it works?


----------



## intinst

You are welcome


----------



## intinst

Distillery in action


----------



## intinst

Thanks, much better, except for my feets


----------



## intinst

Please pass the Grey Poupon


----------



## intinst

Must have ticked somebody off


----------



## intinst

Come to Papa


----------



## intinst

I told you guys to stop fooling around with me.


----------



## intinst

Anybody in there?


----------



## intinst

Hidden plug in


----------



## intinst

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"
But right now it's break time


----------



## intinst

Floor it!


----------



## intinst

Little late to be reading up on appeals, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

You said you wanted to see a female in a french maid outfit


----------



## intinst

German self propelled gun


----------



## intinst

Don't look down, please don't look down!


----------



## intinst

Summer time!


----------



## intinst

Just pick a brand


----------



## intinst

F-18 at sunrise


----------



## intinst

Hold on a sec, I'll just grab a bite to eat


----------



## intinst

I feel positively svelte about my weight on Mars


----------



## intinst

Never to old to Trick-or-Treat


----------



## intinst

Mr. Anthony, I have a problem...


----------



## intinst

Won't Scotty be surprised about this one?


----------



## intinst

Very strange


----------



## intinst

Bring it, Bro!


----------



## intinst

I can't sleep, for some reason I'm hungry


----------



## intinst

Remember that


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I sitz like dis, what of it?


----------



## intinst

A very good Coke Ad


----------



## intinst

It could go better


----------



## intinst

That's handy


----------



## intinst

My, but you look delicious


----------



## intinst

OK, imagine you are the first officer on the scene and 
you need to reconstruct how the accident happened. Go.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I feel that instead of "Laws of Gravity," they are more like suggestions.


----------



## intinst

Cheap, but very effective


----------



## intinst

Who else used to like this drawing device?


----------



## intinst

Mostly just after I put myself to bed


----------



## intinst

He'd score most every time if he could do it on purpose


----------



## intinst

Just in case you needed instruction


----------



## intinst

Chillin' with style


----------



## intinst

Looks expensive


----------



## intinst

Just keep your Mercedes or Hummer Limo's, I want to ride in this one!


----------



## intinst

Ok, keep it straight for this portrait, no bunny ears or other funny stuff.
OK, OK, just this once.


----------



## intinst

OK, this is my good side.


----------



## intinst

I swear that I saw one move


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

Scenic


----------



## intinst

Blue hold


----------



## intinst

Give you a hand as soon as I get this posted on YouTube


----------



## intinst

Camping under the stars


----------



## intinst

Nice catch!


----------



## intinst

Guess that sign was right


----------



## intinst

Cuttin' up


----------



## intinst

Look Ma! No hands!


----------



## intinst

Stairway to nowhere


----------



## intinst

Sigh, even the government gets into the weight jokes


----------



## intinst

No, this my closeup!


----------



## intinst

Careful when you kiss the bride


----------



## intinst

Oh, I see/ First the bath, then you insult me again.


----------



## intinst

Sure it is.It just doesn't give you parking rights.


----------



## intinst

You want anything while I'm in here?


----------



## intinst

Well, Hello there!


----------



## intinst

Must be Hugh's car


----------



## intinst

There it was again! Did you feel a bump that time?


----------



## intinst

Don't you have something better to be doing than sitting there laughing at my picture?


----------



## intinst

It's not the bounding main, but it looks pretty good


----------



## intinst

Castaway


----------



## intinst

Where the idea for the special effects in _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_ came from.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Makes asking "One lump or two?" take on a different meaning.


----------



## intinst

And I can't draw stick figures


----------



## intinst

The littlest Predator


----------



## intinst

No riding Headless Horses?


----------



## intinst

First you accuire the ducks: then you assemble them; then, Domination!


----------



## intinst

No telling the damage that could be done with a balloon...


----------



## intinst

Oh Hi! I was just getting ready to bring you your string.


----------



## intinst

Yep, it's cold now


----------



## intinst

rainbow of colors


----------



## intinst

Care for spot of tea?


----------



## intinst

...a tall ship and a star to sail her by.


----------



## intinst

Our view of the world is colored by our own perspectives.


----------



## intinst

F-22 going fast


----------



## intinst

Complete with Hammer-pants


----------



## intinst

Red crab in tidal area


----------



## intinst

Just stretching


----------



## intinst

There's a little black spot on the sun today...


----------



## intinst

Iodine dipped x-ray


----------



## intinst

Has to be somewhere here in the south


----------



## intinst

Hey, ever hear of knocking first?


----------



## intinst

Move along folks, we've got under control


----------



## intinst

Oh, the canineity!


----------



## intinst

OK, I'm ready to take the baby for a walk...


----------



## intinst

When ever you think something is idiot proof, they make better idiots


----------



## intinst

They work well for Matchbox cars at night as well


----------



## intinst

Boy. that would be evil


----------



## intinst

Storm a comin'


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

Know what time it is?


----------



## intinst

Now you too can can appear pixeled out


----------



## intinst

Just walking on the water


----------



## intinst

Staring off into infinity


----------



## intinst

Let's play pool in the pool!


----------



## balaspa

Thank God it's Friday and much, much cooler here in Chicago!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am happy for folks who finally got a relief from heat wave.


----------



## balaspa

Sushi for dinner.

'Nuff said.


----------



## intinst

Brrrr!


----------



## intinst

Puppy attack!


----------



## intinst

Best just move away slowly...


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really look evil...


----------



## intinst

to get a feel for the size


----------



## intinst

Really likes Heinz


----------



## intinst

Emma Stone w/ Roses


----------



## intinst

Already?


----------



## intinst

Just trying to help in your time of loss


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, touch it! You know you want to.


----------



## intinst

If your dog poos here, an eagle will get it?


----------



## intinst

Such a Deal! And they take PayPal!


----------



## intinst

Get it? It's on the ...Never mind


----------



## intinst

Animals think they are punny


----------



## intinst

OMG! I think I suffer from


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Go on, I'm really interested...Yawn.


----------



## intinst

Nailed it in one.


----------



## intinst

Someone's idea of summer fun and mine don't match too well.


----------



## intinst

Cowboy Up!


----------



## intinst

What a man!


----------



## intinst

3 states of matter


----------



## intinst

Dare Mighty Things indeed


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of _The Princess Bride_
Man in Black: Look, are you just fiddling around with me or what?
Fezzik: I just want you to feel you're doing well.


----------



## intinst

Kleptomaniac cat not all that good, gets caught by security cam.


----------



## Darren Perman Author

To follow the last Cat posting...this is a funny website:

Does your cat look like Adolf Hitler? Do you wake up in a cold sweat every night wondering if he's going to up and invade Poland? Does he keep putting his right paw in the air while making a noise that sounds suspiciously like "Sieg Miaow"? If so, this is the website for you.

http://www.catsthatlooklikehitler.com/cgi-bin/seigmiaow.pl


----------



## sjc

PERFECTION


----------



## intinst

Shadow


----------



## intinst

Met my first peacock today.


----------



## intinst

What about Bob?


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Little town in Maryland


----------



## intinst

Craziest hat I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

Dang seaweed again!


----------



## intinst

Yeeee Haw!


----------



## intinst

Maggie Q closeup


----------



## intinst

Broken ankles ahead


----------



## intinst

Beware of crawlers


----------



## intinst

Insult to injury, eh?


----------



## intinst

There's another kind?


----------



## intinst

Kite surfing looks exciting


----------



## intinst

Fancy a burger?


----------



## intinst

Rheinmetall armored personnel carrier


----------



## intinst

There's a difference?


----------



## intinst

You have been warned


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Insult to injury, eh?


Do they send the bill to those whom you have bequeathed?


----------



## intinst

Better keep a really good umbrella close to hand.


----------



## intinst

Why should the worries have all the fun?


----------



## intinst

If you expect it, is it unexpected?


----------



## intinst

Cars better be amphibious


----------



## intinst

Interesting place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Dogs and their owners start to look alike after a while.


----------



## intinst

Storm chaser found one


----------



## intinst

Going down


----------



## intinst

Not much of a bargain, think I'll pass slow down


----------



## intinst

Times change


----------



## intinst

Not very friendly


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Time to get up...OH NO! Sleep attack! Zzzzzzz


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, we have three big security men to "Help" you over that fence.


----------



## intinst

Sneaky advertising


----------



## intinst

I like carrots, write that down


----------



## intinst

Dedicated fetchers do what ever it takes to bring back the ball.


----------



## intinst

Kitty Kat bar


----------



## intinst

Surfing on the beach


----------



## intinst

I'm sorry, does a kiss make it better?


----------



## intinst

He really should do something about his Coke addictions


----------



## intinst

Scumbag geese


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I like carrots, write that down


AND FINGERS!!


----------



## intinst

Watch for dinosaurs on the speed bump


----------



## intinst

Concentration, strength an oh how my fingers hurt now


----------



## intinst

FYI


----------



## intinst

Snoopy scooter


----------



## intinst

He's gonna get hurt


----------



## intinst

Made them myself!


----------



## intinst

Hero


----------



## intinst

This is how you do it


----------



## intinst

No how...No way


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's my girlfriend!


----------



## intinst

New toaster


----------



## intinst

Say who?


----------



## intinst

Understands the need to read


----------



## intinst

Anything you say will be used against you.


----------



## intinst

We need to be gone before we gets out of there


----------



## intinst

Soccer is becoming more and more popular


----------



## intinst

Bet the kids fight over who gets to ride in the back


----------



## intinst

That's a big cat, at least a long one!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, peek around the tree.


----------



## intinst

Avenue of trees


----------



## intinst

Staying shallow


----------



## intinst

What a lovely smile!


----------



## intinst

Surfin' Safari


----------



## intinst

Sand rail, Mad Max still


----------



## intinst

Developed a little list there


----------



## intinst

Fast attack craft


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, this is my good side


----------



## intinst

This could go wrong in so many ways


----------



## intinst

Interesting martini


----------



## intinst

Nice hair clip, it goes with everything!


----------



## intinst

Don't look down


----------



## intinst

The calorie counter melted along with the cheese


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday dump truck


----------



## intinst

Hayden Panettere playing tennis, if that part is important


----------



## intinst

You gotta wonder if that warning is necessary because somebody tried to do it.


----------



## intinst

When your stories put your dog to sleep, maybe you need new ones?


----------



## intinst

All athletes are alike


----------



## intinst

You want anything?


----------



## intinst

Literal demonstration of the Domino effect


----------



## intinst

A selling point you hope you won't need


----------



## intinst

Perhaps not just at your lab


----------



## intinst

Nice hat


----------



## intinst

Must be a hot jazz number


----------



## intinst

When I said make it a double ...


----------



## intinst

Know how they feel, but with me it's trying to make the ends meet.


----------



## intinst

Hope they've got a Snickers, they won't be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## intinst

And they have their own street sign


----------



## intinst

European Space Agency rocket launch


----------



## intinst

Berry season


----------



## intinst

McDonald's double cheeseburger, one of the first steps in America's drive to obesity


----------



## intinst

Buy one for your cat, help them to develop their own neuroses


----------



## intinst

Serious concentration there


----------



## intinst

Doesn't really look comfortable


----------



## sjc

(Above) Doesn't look like she knows that she's uncomfortable (stoned, drunk: both)

*
26,600 and ONE!! Keep going.
*
Thanks Intinst!! Xo
(and Loon )


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I got it! I got it! Mine! (In the best baseball fielder tradition)


----------



## intinst

Spoiler



sneaky, sneaky


 smart advertising


----------



## intinst

I'm mortified


----------



## intinst

Little Black Dress


----------



## intinst

Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## intinst

However, you will help prove Darwin was right.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a not-so-wise move


----------



## intinst

I want the top bunk


----------



## intinst

Keep goin' till it sounds expensive. That oughta do.


----------



## intinst

He looks so proud


----------



## intinst

Silly Master


----------



## intinst

Well, it won't wake you up barking or chew the furniture


----------



## intinst

True power of the people, if they'll choose to use it


----------



## intinst

Seems reasonable...


----------



## intinst

I'm back and forth with this one


----------



## intinst

Being a pirate isn't as easy these days


----------



## intinst

Mad Max 2012


----------



## intinst

The Last Shuttle Launch


----------



## intinst

Nice drink holder


----------



## intinst

Just FYI


----------



## balaspa

we're actually getting some much-needed rain here in Chicago!  And, for the moment, it is much cooler outside.  Yay!


----------



## intinst

Shepherds are smart dogs


----------



## intinst

Face art with shadows


----------



## sjc

I can do that.  Give me a piece of paper would ya?


----------



## intinst

'nother LBD


----------



## intinst

Hand cut paper art


----------



## intinst

Making the best of a bad situation


----------



## intinst

considerate parking job


----------



## intinst

$2890 in pennies


----------



## intinst

Awesome grill


----------



## intinst

Great view, but...


----------



## intinst

Levitating air mattress?


----------



## intinst

There'll be a hot time in the ole town tonight


----------



## intinst

Must be quite a party...


----------



## intinst

Sure been dry there...


----------



## intinst

Lovely planter


----------



## intinst

Taking a relaxing dip


----------



## intinst

No worries


----------



## intinst

We'll leave the light on for you


----------



## intinst

Blending in


----------



## intinst

slowest taxi ever


----------



## intinst

Synchronized swimmers
y


----------



## intinst

Spoon? No thanks, I got it


----------



## intinst

Adaptive furniture


----------



## intinst

...and stretch 1,2,3


----------



## intinst

Waste not, want not


----------



## intinst

Nice window view


----------



## intinst

and yet another variation of the LBD


----------



## intinst

Dead Sled


----------



## intinst

Deeper than it looks


----------



## intinst

Very Steam Punk


----------



## intinst

Such a little thing...


----------



## intinst

Storm brewing


----------



## intinst

Batten down the hatches


----------



## intinst

King of the Jungle Deck


----------



## intinst

Can you see getting into the pot now?


----------



## intinst

Dis my punk look


----------



## intinst

Millennium Falcon Wedding Cake


----------



## intinst

Red works for her


----------



## intinst

Likes Pez dispensers


----------



## intinst

Six Pack sweatshirt


----------



## intinst

Close cousins


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Launch time


----------



## intinst

Some people just have to push the envelope


----------



## intinst

Go away and let me sleep


----------



## intinst

Kitty Kastle


----------



## intinst

If I ever had one turn out that good, I'd be happy


----------



## intinst

The ones that have can't be all that intelligent


----------



## intinst

Just FYI


----------



## intinst

I posted this for all the young'uns out there who've never seen a pay phone


----------



## intinst

Swiss road through the Alps


----------



## intinst

Maria Menounos lost a bet and all the guys won


----------



## intinst

Sky Scrapper reflection


----------



## intinst

Nice Pool


----------



## intinst

I have no idea


----------



## intinst

When they outgrew the crib


----------



## intinst

There's a strange disturbance in the Force...


----------



## intinst

Imagination


----------



## intinst

Protective father


----------



## intinst

That's OK, I know how it works already


----------



## intinst

For when I need to read at work


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Cupcake Sammich


----------



## intinst

Is this true? Any Brits out there?


----------



## intinst

Gravity is gonna get ya!


----------



## intinst

Cat scratch stockings


----------



## intinst

Pro tip: Try rice in a Baggie first


----------



## intinst

Hello? Hello? Hello?

Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?


----------



## intinst

No, I don't need to go to bed, I'm not t
i
r
e
d


----------



## intinst

I hate Mondays, whatever day of the week they come on.


----------



## intinst

At least the Chinese are worried about our health. 
They want to be sure we are still around to buy the stuff they make.


----------



## intinst

Hurry up and get to the tree, we gotta go!


----------



## intinst

Help


----------



## intinst

You're doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen


----------



## intinst

Sigh, I've gone from his best friend to a beer holder


----------



## intinst

If that ninja isn't careful, she'll trip over her pants in a minute


----------



## intinst

2012, a Space Burrito Odyssey


----------



## intinst

*7/4/12*


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Knows his way around a guitar


----------



## intinst




----------



## telracs

Smile for the camera.


----------



## intinst

I'm usually running behind


----------



## intinst

Trust but verify...Heck, don't trust at all


----------



## intinst

OMG, are those Jimmy Choo's?


----------



## intinst

Gimme back my bucket or else


----------



## intinst

Don't think it's working, she doesn't look too impressed


----------



## intinst

Your silly yolks crack me up


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's our car down there


----------



## intinst

Hey Toots, ya gonna give me those or you want I should rough ya up?


----------



## intinst

You put your right foot in, you put your right...


----------



## intinst

Big Gulp


----------



## intinst

Break time


----------



## intinst

Doing it wrong


----------



## intinst

Snail looks scared, even if he isn't


----------



## intinst

A picture of the Police like they normally are, Officer Friendly.


----------



## intinst

Bag End, circa 2012


----------



## intinst

You know, that high calorie tap stuff.


----------



## intinst

I wanta Rock!


----------



## intinst

Sic him, Odd Job.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Wait a minute, where'd my navigator go?


----------



## intinst

More likely, LOLin'


----------



## intinst

So what, my Mother has an Adirondack chair too, but her's is green.


----------



## intinst

Who let the dog out drive?


----------



## intinst

Just me and my lizard


----------



## intinst

Maybe, but I wouldn't ask her for a sandwich


----------



## intinst

Make it so.


----------



## intinst

Swim buddies


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

KHAN!


----------



## intinst

She looks serious


----------



## intinst

Loonlover dreams of doing this.


----------



## intinst

About like I do


----------



## intinst

Costs about the same.


----------



## intinst

e. it is


----------



## intinst

Ya know, one gust of wind and...


----------



## intinst

Wow, I want one of those!


----------



## intinst

Coming into harbor


----------



## intinst

V-16 Packard-Bentley


----------



## intinst

It's still there, Minka


----------



## intinst

I guess that follows


----------



## intinst

So your argument is invalid


----------



## intinst

Another "Cool" fire pit


----------



## intinst

This remind anyone else of _The Puppet Masters_?


----------



## telracs

this thread makes no sense on my kindle


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> this thread makes no sense on my kindle


This thread makes no sense on any device.


----------



## intinst

Ever wonder what would happen if you put a bunch of rubber bands around a watermelon?
No? Well here it is anyway.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> This thread makes no sense on any device.


sigh....

but i can appreciate it more when i can see pictures....


----------



## intinst

Synchronicity


----------



## intinst

So, you think your Moon Walking is impressive...


----------



## intinst

Light bulbs are getting expensive


----------



## intinst

Oh, for me? You shouldn't have!


----------



## intinst

Big kitty cat drawing


----------



## intinst

Names, numbers and school stuff might be a little high


----------



## intinst

Closer...just a little bit closer...


----------



## intinst

Say, babe. What say we leaf this place and go somewhere more...intimate.


----------



## intinst

Move over, I'll join ya.


----------



## intinst

Keeping an eye on the clouds


----------



## intinst

Nice catch


----------



## intinst

Quit horsin' around, floor it!


----------



## intinst

Berry nice looking


----------



## intinst

Careful, you'll fall into the sky


----------



## intinst

You call that an antenna? This is an antenna!


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Wood worker with time on his hands


----------



## intinst

Resistance is futile; you will be assimilated


----------



## intinst

A whole bowl full of puppy cuteness


----------



## intinst

Sssst!


----------



## intinst

Won't be too long


----------



## intinst

Fire in the sky


----------



## intinst

Been several (hundred) pages since we had a picture of Selma (almost) in her white dress.


----------



## intinst

What do you see?


----------



## intinst

Jus' chillin'


----------



## intinst

Quite a sunrise


----------



## intinst

Even the dog can tell.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Winner of the pool float contest


----------



## intinst

Forget about the cycle, where's the rider?


----------



## intinst

Well trained cat


----------



## intinst

Anybody needing some wall papers, I've got a few


----------



## intinst

My boyfriend looks better in person, You'd like him.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Any port in a storm.


----------



## intinst

About that 'Secret Formula'...


----------



## intinst

Yes you can ski in Kansas!
\


----------



## intinst

Hey, they put in self serve!


----------



## intinst

I've been worried sick that you didn't put on clean underwear.


----------



## intinst

Adults are so easily amused, all it takes is a smiling baby.


----------



## intinst

The Boss Of All Gates. Presenting the Gate of Harlech House, Dublin. A true master must reside within.


----------



## intinst

Awwww of the day?


----------



## telracs

Jeff---

please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,
please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, 
please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please
please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, 


Spoiler



please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please,please, please, please


----------



## intinst

Please, Jeff, before she takes over the whole forum!


----------



## intinst

Oh, this looks easy...not


----------



## intinst

I'm thinking it looks like you can't.


----------



## intinst

At least you haven't lost your dignity...


----------



## intinst

What took you so long to come and get me?


----------



## intinst

Dry run for the Olympics?


----------



## intinst

Gittyup!


----------



## intinst

Trolling for Potterites.


----------



## intinst

Somebody else was there?


----------



## intinst

Don't make me open this can of whoop


Spoiler



ass


----------



## intinst

Can't get over this feeling that I am being watched...


----------



## intinst

The recession has hit Gotham City especially hard this year


----------



## intinst

Sure been hot around here


----------



## intinst

OK, you've had your fun, now put me down!


----------



## intinst

City engineers need to go back to school


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me, see? I'm in my crate.


----------



## intinst

Everybody likes foot rubs


----------



## intinst

Slow but steady, that's the way


----------



## intinst

Lot's of people


----------



## intinst

Night Lights


----------



## intinst

Is that Joe Cool?


----------



## intinst

Can you do a hand stand?


----------



## intinst

Golden curl


----------



## intinst

And just enough clouds to make a picture perfect


----------



## intinst

Caught in the tree


----------



## intinst

Watching Germany play


----------



## intinst

Strike Eagle in flight


----------



## intinst

Cleaned your keyboard recently?


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hungry for a sub?


----------



## geoffthomas

Happy Birthday to Intinst!

And crebel too!










Just sayin......


----------



## telracs

please....pretty please...


----------



## intinst

Dancing sure has changed in recent years


----------



## intinst

Sorry, gonna have to ticket you. This is the up escalator.


----------



## intinst

All you can eat taco night may have been a bad idea.


----------



## intinst

Dog makes his own political statement


----------



## intinst

Minute Men re-enactment


----------



## intinst

What's for breakfast?


----------



## NapCat (retired)

Here are a few ideas of what to do with your time today.....


----------



## intinst

Easier to tell with some


----------



## intinst

Works if I leave my truck windows down,too


----------



## intinst

Patriotic cake


----------



## intinst

He just keeps staring


----------



## intinst

Dis not much of a party


----------



## intinst

Simon's cat window pain


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Names, numbers and school stuff might be a little high


Just catching up on this thread. Where did you get a copy of telrac's brain scan?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Just catching up on this thread. Where did you get a copy of telrac's brain scan?


crebel---- indiana wants you! for the shooting of the sheriff and the deputy!


----------



## intinst

Mm-mm good


----------



## intinst

Want one?


----------



## intinst

This may work


----------



## intinst

I am not enjoying this game as much as I had hoped.


----------



## intinst

Nothing to see here, keep moving.


----------



## intinst

Architectural engineering degree at work.


----------



## intinst

There will be a10 dollar delivery fee. Say what? I'm not paying.


----------



## intinst

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy


----------



## intinst

That would be truly Hell.


----------



## intinst

Power of suggestion...


----------



## intinst

Andy has issues...


----------



## intinst

Getting an early start to her summer tan


----------



## intinst

*BIG* rubber ducky


----------



## intinst

I wonder why he made me get out to push?


----------



## intinst

Gotta do something with that Art degree while working food service.


----------



## intinst

See above (or below, depending  )


----------



## intinst

Making the best of a bad review


----------



## intinst

The adult version


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, help yourself!


----------



## intinst

Artist rendering of my last (actually every) time fishing


----------



## intinst

Summer Galau smile


----------



## intinst

For in your Easter bonnet, with all the frills upon it
You'll be the grandest lady in the Easter parade


----------



## intinst

Better safe than sorry


----------



## intinst

Was it the red wire or the blue one?


----------



## intinst

Hello Terminex? Could you send someone out for an estimate?


----------



## intinst

Dog, prepurr for battle!


----------



## intinst

We better get NASA better funding if we're going to be ready for him.


----------



## intinst

Hot too


----------



## intinst

America's team


----------



## intinst

Sudden snow storm


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't want that, would we?


----------



## intinst

Godiva listens to you, right telracs?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Godiva listens to you, right telracs?


doesn't that count as a stupid question, intinst?


----------



## telracs

kind of self-explanatory


----------



## intinst

I was thinking more rhetorical.


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## intinst

Bear cub where he shouldn't be, Mama had to come help.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Hello Terminex? Could you send someone out for an estimate?


OH that!! I was looking at the two classic cars in front of the building...lol.


----------



## intinst

I know that guy from somewhere...


----------



## intinst

Got the makings of a thriller right there.


----------



## intinst

Master's Level table


----------



## intinst

I said SPLIT, dang you!


----------



## intinst

Haven't you always wanted to help build a suspension bridge?


----------



## intinst

Submarine Dismantling


----------



## intinst

I'd want a net


----------



## intinst

Raspberry fudge brownie, anyone?


----------



## intinst

Looks fast


----------



## intinst

Your choice, Que sera sera


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, do we have any Eggos?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Raspberry fudge brownie, anyone?


Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## intinst

Bacon night


----------



## intinst

Trailer? What for?


----------



## intinst

See, right there on the spreadsheet.


----------



## intinst

Tease me with the picture


----------



## intinst

Tank youz for dis plant, iz comfortablez


----------



## intinst

Of course I know how to jump start a car, I do this all the time.


----------



## intinst

Plan ahead


----------



## intinst

Can't just take a seat like the rest of us, huh?


----------



## intinst

Make yourself at home.


----------



## intinst

Blue prints? We don' need no stinkin' blue prints!


----------



## intinst

I think we can put some more on the next trip.


----------



## intinst

Skeletor has changed since my boys watched He-Man


----------



## intinst

Bad dog car!


----------



## intinst

59 Mark IV


----------



## intinst

As close as I feel the need to be to a tank.


----------



## intinst

At least twice as high as the oxygen level, I'll bet.


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the lift!


----------



## intinst

Who ordered the burger with extra bacon?


----------



## intinst

I'm chillin' like a fat cat.


----------



## intinst

Get a rope.


----------



## intinst

Who pushed the flush lever?


----------



## intinst

Ready to RIDE!


----------



## intinst

That's a table full.


----------



## intinst

W-Wing Fighter (see the little pilot?)


----------



## intinst

Wonder how long it took to grow the mustache?


----------



## intinst

Better start talkin'


----------



## intinst

Don't bother me, I'm on vacation.


----------



## intinst

Worst Bat-Man costume I've ever seen; looks nothing like the TV show or the movies...But it'll do.


----------



## intinst

Guess I'm not doing so bad.


----------



## intinst

Climbing wall, race you to the top!


----------



## intinst

It works better in the summer with the hose...


----------



## intinst

Yoshi riding Mario


----------



## intinst

Hold still, cushion.


----------



## intinst

Yours too?


----------



## geoffthomas

How about a 1956 Continental Mark II


----------



## intinst

Tim Taylor would be so proud


----------



## intinst

OK, maybe the litter box would be alright this time.


----------



## intinst

Proper equipment is important for your safety.


----------



## intinst

Stoopid family photoz


----------



## intinst

7:00 is still better


----------



## intinst

Isn't that special?


----------



## intinst

One way to sell tires


----------



## intinst

Food? Man, I knew I was forgetting something


----------



## intinst

Pretty slick


----------



## intinst

After graduation, you'll miss all your friends and the fun you had.


----------



## intinst

Minions, self sacrifice, low pay, Messy death, that's not so good
But hey look at this, they supply the clothes and the laser death rays, Lets apply!
Ah dang, no weirdos, keep walking.


----------



## intinst

Never know what you'll find in a yard sale


----------



## intinst

For some reason, I can't get comfortable and go to sleep.


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't get to good a grip on that rope.


----------



## intinst

Sure that's well named


----------



## intinst

And it keeps the rain off


----------



## intinst

Besides, I only like the orange pieces


----------



## intinst

Teacher don't play


----------



## intinst

Take a number and have a seat, we'll get to you as fast as this busy day will allow.


----------



## intinst

Bang up parking job


----------



## intinst

Phyche!


----------



## intinst

Gotta know your product placement


----------



## intinst

Reaaaallly?


----------



## intinst

I think I can go with that


----------



## intinst

Hmmmmm


----------



## intinst

The daily commute to work seems tougher every day


----------



## intinst

Swim said the Momma fishie, swim if you can! And they swam and they swam...


----------



## intinst

Keep your eye on the ball.









Did you duck?


----------



## intinst

One very unimpressed observer there. I.d give it a 7 just for degree if difficulty.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Minions, self sacrifice, low pay, Messy death, that's not so good
> But hey look at this, they supply the clothes and the laser death rays, Lets apply!
> Ah dang, no weirdos, keep walking.


hmm... someone trying to hire without going through the union....

Claw, you know that's against the rules!


----------



## intinst

Tennis is another interesting sport


----------



## intinst

Going down


----------



## intinst

rough day


----------



## intinst

Should I?


----------



## intinst

How about a little face time with me instead of Face Book?


----------



## intinst

OK try to hold it right here for a ten count 1...2...


----------



## intinst

Where's your place for contemplating life?


----------



## intinst

Wonder if it is aligned?


----------



## intinst

Pilot to fight attendants, prepare air sick bags


----------



## intinst

Have a seat!


----------



## intinst

Land shark!


----------



## intinst

And it's mine, all mine!


----------



## intinst

Nice place you've got there; the taxi way is a little small, though.


----------



## intinst

Gittyup!


----------



## intinst

Oopsy!


----------



## intinst

Baba Baby Fett


----------



## intinst

Hi there! Need a Lift?


----------



## intinst

See? Still your little lap doggie!


----------



## intinst

Nice pool


----------



## intinst

Everything is so tiny from up here...


----------



## intinst

How about if it starts "Hold my beer and watch...)


----------



## intinst

But if they are invisible...


----------



## intinst

Chess for adults (the original said grown ups, but I think not)


----------



## intinst

Hello!
(You know you would)


----------



## intinst

Maybe Leslie's poodle Monday would share this one.


----------



## intinst

Why you always pay attention to the game.


----------



## intinst

I don't know, those beaks are hard


----------



## intinst

Let's find another place.


----------



## intinst

I'z not sharin'


----------



## intinst

This baby sitting job is for the birds.


----------



## intinst

Looks like the five mile an hour bumper did its job, it's still drivable.


----------



## intinst

Many do


----------



## intinst

A parade? For me? You shouldn't have!


----------



## intinst

Hasn't come down yet.


----------



## intinst

More


----------



## intinst

Probably grow into a fine photographer...if the flash doesn't traumatize her for ever.


----------



## intinst

Emo house?


----------



## intinst

I know it's been hot but...


----------



## intinst

Nice cake


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Probably grow into a fine photographer...if the flash doesn't traumatize her for ever.


intinst, where'd you get that picture of me?


----------



## intinst

Didn't seem to bother Captain James T.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> intinst, where'd you get that picture of me?


I'll never tell.


----------



## intinst

No, really. You can get cars in the parking lot this way!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Didn't seem to bother Captain James T.


again, where'd you get this picture of me?


----------



## intinst

Remember, a burger, not a fish sandwich.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Remember, a burger, not a fish sandwich.


actually, it's dunkin' donuts, so neither a burger nor a fish sandwich....


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> again, where'd you get this picture of me?


Well, it is an older picture, from before you dyed your hair purple.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> actually, it's dunkin' donuts, so neither a burger nor a fish sandwich....


Well, then just some assorted Munchkins®, please.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, then just some assorted Munchkins®, please.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


>


No, this kind!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> No, this kind!


picky, picky, picky...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> picky, picky, picky...


The other kind always gives me indigestion.


----------



## intinst

Ta-Dah!
Oh you and your flashy entrances!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> The other kind always gives me indigestion.


not fond of the lollipop sugar rush.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Minions, self sacrifice, low pay, Messy death, that's not so good
> But hey look at this, they supply the clothes and the laser death rays, Lets apply!
> Ah dang, no weirdos, keep walking.


Thanks for posting my ad, Intinst. Scarlet needs help, and for y'all I will bring you in at two dollars per hour above minimum wage! That's more than the police in Scranton PA are making right now....


----------



## telracs

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thanks for posting my ad, Intinst. *Scarlet* needs help, and for y'all I will bring you in at two dollars per hour above minimum wage! That's more than the police in Scranton PA are making right now....


who?


----------



## intinst

You are going to miss, let me help you aim a little better


----------



## intinst

Buddies


----------



## intinst

I always read this way, it's relaxing.


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, it's dry enough for us to park here.


----------



## intinst

Jump into breakfast


----------



## intinst

Anybody up for a game?


----------



## intinst

Let's split this joint! (sorry)


----------



## intinst

Devoted fan


----------



## intinst

Row, row, row your boat, gently down the bridge... wait...what?


----------



## intinst

You're going to dump me, aren't you? That's why the public meeting.


----------



## intinst

No dogs smoking either!


----------



## intinst

Seems like it outta be the other way.


----------



## intinst

Ah, summer


----------



## intinst

Ouch


----------



## intinst

Yar!


----------



## intinst

I'm waiting. You gonna hand over the peanut or not?


----------



## intinst

Newport ship "ground breaking"


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make my day.


----------



## intinst

Unfortunately


----------



## intinst

Adopted from the pound, looks like he's in a good place now.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes known as "cheating"


----------



## intinst

No, I'm just feeling rather *bold* today


----------



## intinst

Mom got me a new iPad stand


----------



## intinst

Man, it's like he just disappeared!


----------



## intinst

If you cant dazzle them with brilliance,
baffle them with bull excrement.


----------



## intinst

Huh, wonder why it won't?


----------



## intinst

That you, Tom?


----------



## intinst

When you said there'd be an addition to the family, 
I thought you were going to have a litter.


----------



## intinst

Including: now review them!


----------



## intinst

How things change...


----------



## intinst

The Internet is such a good source of information.


----------



## intinst

So?


----------



## intinst

For your self as well


----------



## intinst

A very exciting one, by gamer standards


----------



## intinst

Just watch another cat video, it will be alright.


----------



## intinst

Doubt it, but anythings possible.


----------



## intinst

Get it, you plan... never mind. It was silly anyway.


----------



## intinst

Phones...phones...


----------



## intinst

Wish I'd seen that sign years ago


----------



## intinst

Who knows?


----------



## intinst

German car and fan


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to go back up to the top of page 1082 and enjoy summer.


----------



## intinst

iSquish


----------



## intinst

Cat in is the hat


----------



## intinst

Modern Life


----------



## intinst

Rim shot


----------



## intinst

Times (and computing) sure have changed


----------



## intinst

Good luck to the rest of you, I have to defend LL and myself with a wireless key board and a tobacco pipe. See ya around.


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's discriminatory against us silverware users!


----------



## intinst

Waiting for significant other


----------



## intinst

Wise man, Shel.


----------



## intinst

How the crazy world of corporate law works all to often


----------



## intinst

And they all said, catmen


----------



## intinst

Do they have a ditch digger simulator too?


----------



## intinst

Looks like quite a party


----------



## intinst

Can't add much to this


----------



## intinst

I speak (a form of) English and this makes my head hurt.


----------



## intinst

Yuk Yuk


----------



## intinst

Must have been pretty bad


----------



## intinst

Speaking of bad...


----------



## intinst

Don't think that's true...yet.


----------



## intinst

Might fit me then, although I am kinda bear shaped.


----------



## intinst

Shampoo commercial?


----------



## intinst

I wonder if it is a serial cereal killer


----------



## intinst

Better get to work, the boss is here


----------



## intinst

Come on, just a peek


----------



## intinst

Seems counter intuitive


----------



## intinst

Yes, I'm that old


----------



## intinst

Ear warmer


----------



## intinst

Great! A new way to do face plants!


----------



## intinst

Stay back, it looks hungry


----------



## intinst

Nice toss, lady. Thanks.


----------



## intinst

Make your weekly shopping easier


----------



## intinst

Serenade


----------



## intinst

Gotta light?


----------



## intinst

Hope it isn't soda, you'll need another shower.


----------



## intinst

You said make you a sandwich and I made you one.


----------



## intinst

Interesting design


----------



## intinst

Thanks for rescuing me, sure you don't want me in your lap?


----------



## intinst

Wish I could exercise in my sleep


----------



## intinst

Never saw the "Get Smart" show. or she'd recognize a phone.


----------



## intinst

So go away


----------



## intinst

Yes, I am going to eat that


----------



## intinst

Yep, it's that hot


----------



## intinst

Oooow, when'd you shower last?


----------



## intinst

I iz more than a pillow!


----------



## intinst

Need a model for your egg painting?


----------



## intinst

Whoa, Dad. Want to be around to walk me down the aisle?


----------



## intinst

To say nothing of his dancing abilities.


----------



## intinst

Don't you just hate that?


----------



## intinst

Small, medium and large


----------



## intinst

You think this is a game?


----------



## intinst

Oreo cake


----------



## intinst

Everybody is getting into the Winter Olympics


----------



## intinst

Try it, you'll like it!


----------



## intinst

Just got my teeth brushed


----------



## intinst

Worked har to get all this done


----------



## intinst

That will be enlightening


----------



## intinst

Must have been quite a party


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't live in that school district


----------



## intinst

Wyoming is lovely in places


----------



## intinst

In full splendor


----------



## intinst

Is that where you take your pets to get them "fixed?"


----------



## intinst

Howdy


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I'm slow


----------



## intinst

Things essential to my mental wellness


----------



## intinst

Stealth mode


----------



## sjc

OK... Dating myself here.  RE: The candy bars pictured above

SINCE when is 2 for $2.22 a bargain?  I used to get those for 5cents each and pitched a fit when they went up to 7cents; because it meant that I couldn't get 2 for .10 with the dime my mother gave me to go to the candy store. (and these look smaller!!)


----------



## intinst

This end up?


----------



## intinst

Bad, real bad


----------



## intinst

Can you tattoo hair on my bald spot?
Sure.


----------



## intinst

Well it is a yellow jacket, those things hurt!


----------



## intinst

What a sales motto!


----------



## intinst

And not wearing beer goggles


----------



## intinst

Peek-a-boo


----------



## intinst

One idea of how to go through life


----------



## intinst

Yeah, like that, except you don't have your tail right.


----------



## intinst

Does look like they are out to do him in.


----------



## intinst

Can we keep him?


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when?


----------



## intinst

Can't...stop...watching...cuteness...over...load...


----------



## intinst

Stretching is my thing


----------



## intinst

Maybe it was eleventy-three


----------



## intinst

Progress?


----------



## intinst

Social influence?


----------



## intinst

Bwains...


----------



## intinst

And with a mighty shove...
You know, there's a reason hanging trees and limbs are called widow-makers


----------



## intinst

I know what kind of wedding this is!


----------



## intinst

Makin' the cutez for de picturez


----------



## intinst

Step on in, it's only floor art...I think.


----------



## intinst

Maybe he needs a shower


----------



## intinst

Ready for a looooong study session


----------



## intinst

Hope she doesn't get wet getting "into" the art.


----------



## intinst

Legs, ZZ Top wrote a song about them.


----------



## intinst

Likes Raggedy Ann


----------



## intinst

Shallow root system


----------



## intinst

Iz had it for todayz


----------



## intinst

Just resting his eyes for a minute


----------



## intinst

Jump rope, ultimate challenge


----------



## intinst

One-Man rollercoaster


----------



## intinst

Profound statement from the watercolor set.


----------



## intinst

Hey! Go find your own place to hide!


----------



## intinst

About what I expected


----------



## intinst

The gear is just so that he looks like a real photographer.


----------



## intinst

Hey, I've got a one under par game going.


----------



## intinst

Gummy worms don't like the heat


----------



## NogDog

You never heard of the Irish potato famine?



intinst said:


> Social influence?


----------



## intinst

Yes, we'll go down the aisle with the kitten nibbles.


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> You never heard of the Irish potato famine?


Yes, but the title of the book just hit me as oddly phrased.


----------



## intinst

Breakfast!


----------



## intinst

I'm watching you!


----------



## intinst

Riding in the deep blue


----------



## intinst

Give me that ole' time religion


----------



## intinst

I just want a taste...to start with.


----------



## intinst

Giant Blue Clam


----------



## intinst

The movie _Sealth_ wasn't that far off.
Northrop-Gruman X47B


----------



## intinst

Who doesn't like a game of Frisbee?


----------



## intinst

Pantera Race Car


----------



## intinst

Hope the creamy filling doesn't spill out if it wrecks


----------



## intinst

Neon Mickey D's sign


----------



## intinst

Taking a chance there


----------



## intinst

Please replace toner cartridge


----------



## intinst

Bottle boat


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Deep, Chewie, really deep


----------



## intinst

Heaven, I'm in heaven, and my heart beats so that I can hardly speak..


----------



## intinst

Itty Bitty Biker


----------



## intinst

One of a kind


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Try drawing a screw


----------



## intinst

They're ready


----------



## intinst

Yipes! Stripes!


----------



## intinst

What you get for parking right in my way at the curb.


----------



## intinst

A little faster with the tongue, but you are getting better at it.


----------



## intinst

You still won't be a cute as me, but then, who is?


----------



## intinst

"Nobody ever went broke underestimating the taste of the American public."
Henry Louis Mencken


----------



## intinst

Soviet Helo


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

54 Vette


----------



## intinst

Heavy on the Steam Punk


----------



## intinst

Pilot to co-pilot...


----------



## intinst

Here trout, here trout


----------



## intinst

Better wear your long underwear.


----------



## intinst

Thinks he's punny


----------



## intinst

Smart Car with a dumb inconsiderate driver


----------



## intinst

Suddenly I am no longer hungry


----------



## intinst

Gnome patrol


----------



## intinst

Wonderful costume, simply wonderful


----------



## intinst

Who cares what's the question?


----------



## intinst

Well, it stands out.


----------



## intinst

Nope, don't think I'd like that


----------



## intinst

Doubt that one's seaworthy


----------



## intinst

Nice refreshing drink


----------



## intinst

Sense of humor


----------



## intinst

Vintage flag


----------



## intinst

Gau 17 mini-gun


----------



## intinst

But I've seen hundreds...


----------



## intinst

Not cat, Iz turtle now.


----------



## intinst

Take it easy on the hair, ok?


----------



## intinst

We've been hearing him wrong all these years...


----------



## intinst

I'll wait for the next boat, thanks


----------



## intinst

We are family...


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh, somebody made a me-ess


----------



## intinst

Great day to be outside, enjoying the sun!


----------



## intinst

Really bad decision, that


----------



## intinst

Over & over!


----------



## intinst

I'd say the tree won that one.


----------



## intinst

Bridge? I didn't see a bridge.


----------



## intinst

Wonder how this trick ends?


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...Oh so pretty


----------



## intinst

Sailor's pea coat?


----------



## intinst

Chalk one up for him


----------



## intinst

Got a couple of hitchhikers there


----------



## intinst

Union job?


----------



## intinst

Getting close to the edge there,I'd think.


----------



## intinst

Low clouds today.


----------



## intinst

Lovely


----------



## intinst

Nemo? Haven't seen him.


----------



## intinst

Ooooh


----------



## intinst

Not something I care to be reminded of.


----------



## intinst

Design


----------



## intinst

I don't remember my fingerpainting coming out quite this good


----------



## intinst

More than one way to skin a cat


----------



## intinst

Somehow, that doesn't seem right


----------



## intinst

Impressive


----------



## intinst

And for some reason, women tend to live longer than men...


----------



## intinst

When you gotta go, you gotta be ready


----------



## intinst

Necessity, mother, yadda, yadda


----------



## intinst

At least the dog is getting some exercise


----------



## intinst

Patriotic pizza eater


----------



## intinst

Ceremonial fire


----------



## intinst

Whatever it take, I guess


----------



## intinst

Life jacket? This is cheaper


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I kow I could reach it off a 6 foot ladder, but we've got to 
justify the purchase of all this expensive equipment somehow.


----------



## intinst

Come on dad, it was just a quarter!


----------



## intinst

A bottle opener? That wouldn't be a manly as these big ole' pliers!


----------



## intinst

Charge!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> When you gotta go, you gotta be ready


They spent all their money on the custom inlaid brick driveway; there was no money leftover for a car jack!!


----------



## intinst

Itz hot today, but I likes it here


----------



## intinst

Friends?


----------



## intinst

Might be a bit of weather ahead


----------



## intinst

Dad, you said you wanted a cookout, I've got the fire started


----------



## intinst

They also serve who only stand and wait.
You want fries with that?


----------



## intinst

You really have to be (or is it should be) committed to have a house hog.


----------



## intinst

Free climbing


----------



## intinst

Different view of sunset


----------



## intinst

Cosplay takes a different sort of person


----------



## intinst

Night view from the ISS


----------



## intinst

Dusty Apache


----------



## intinst

Slight difference in size


----------



## intinst

Is that a land shark?


----------



## intinst

Turn out the light, the party's over


----------



## intinst

Repetitive human action, how long did it take?


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Synchronized kite flying (to Bohemian Rhapsody, no less)


----------



## sjc

OLYMPICS:

Love it!!

Eyes glued; DVR cranking.


----------



## intinst

Lego business card


----------



## intinst

Picture frame?


----------



## intinst

Makes my head hurt


----------



## intinst

No! Not that Switch! The red one!


----------



## intinst

Waste not want not


----------



## intinst

Technology progression


----------



## intinst

Better get the gear down, we're coming in for a landing


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I can't dance.


----------



## intinst

Here, I show you how it's done...


----------



## intinst

Cosmonaut


----------



## intinst

The Big One


----------



## intinst

Breakfast is served


----------



## intinst

But now you have to wash three cups!


----------



## intinst

I suspect fowl play...


----------



## intinst

Nice shades


----------



## intinst

Lovely hat, Mr. Murray


----------



## intinst

B-1 Lancer


----------



## intinst

Go go feets


----------



## intinst

Glad I don't have to buy the tires


----------



## intinst

Horse shoes, any one?


----------



## intinst

New Mad Max truck


----------



## intinst

Joy ride with the police getting in on the end of it.


----------



## intinst

internet Meme


----------



## intinst

Giddyup!


----------



## intinst

This or the Summer heat?


----------



## intinst

We have a winner


----------



## intinst

Have we got a pair of shoes for you


----------



## intinst

Everybody sing! Happy Birthday to you...


----------



## intinst

You said we'd go in just a minute. Has it been one yet?


----------



## intinst

First the elves at Keebler, now the gnomes have their own bakery


----------



## intinst

Oooooh!


----------



## intinst

Looks good in red


----------



## intinst

Would be a help


----------



## intinst

Sorry, iz comfortable, not movinz.


----------



## intinst

Justa bikin' in the rain, bikin' in the rain...


----------



## intinst

Bring it, I'm ready!


----------



## intinst

Scooby Do, where are you?


----------



## intinst

Keep your eyes on the ball


----------



## intinst

Closer, just a step closer...


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but he has 4-paw drive!


----------



## intinst

Got some serious air there


----------



## intinst

Flock just flew in


----------



## intinst

View from the crow's nest


----------



## intinst

Duke Nukem, live and in person, today only!


----------



## intinst

I said, I believe I have the right of way.


----------



## intinst

The Complaint Department? Just through that door.


----------



## intinst

Define successful


----------



## intinst

Remember back then when you said you.d be glad when it warmd up? Well, it did


----------



## intinst

Mr. Peabody, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Behind a frozen waterfall


----------



## intinst

The Olympics inspire everyone


----------



## intinst

Bet there is an interesting story behind this sign


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

Keepin' it cool


----------



## intinst

Another style breakfast pizza


----------



## intinst

Liberty Bell Inscription


----------



## intinst

Driftwood Dragon


----------



## intinst

Must have majored in math and home ec.


----------



## NogDog

Or, based on the street sign: "Way down upon the Suwannee River..." 



intinst said:


> Justa bikin' in the rain, bikin' in the rain...


----------



## intinst

NogDog said:


> Or, based on the street sign: "Way down upon the Suwannee River..."


Yours is better!


----------



## intinst

Could be helpful


----------



## intinst

Gotta stay away from those "All you can eat Tacos Nights"


----------



## intinst

We'll leave the light on for you.


----------



## intinst

Aren't you glad you can just brush and floss?


----------



## intinst

I'll Have A Café-Mocha-Vodka-Valium-Latte to go, please.


----------



## intinst

Those yoga balls do good work


----------



## intinst

Every day can be Flag Day.


----------



## intinst

How much a day?


----------



## intinst

Better be.


----------



## intinst

Ever had a X-Box lick your face?


----------



## intinst

The mighty Transporter


----------



## intinst

Must be really good coffee


----------



## intinst

Wow, who'd of thought it would fit on one floppy?


----------



## intinst

Starfish Man caught mid-transformation


----------



## intinst

Must be some really hot jazz...


----------



## intinst

Taste the rainbow!


----------



## intinst

But I just drank one beer.


----------



## intinst

'Cuda


----------



## intinst

Looks like Jabba comin' back


----------



## intinst

Careful what you wish for


----------



## intinst

"Burning Man" bonfire


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie!


----------



## intinst

Be right there!


----------



## intinst

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## intinst

interesting


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Watch the birdie!


Call me mean: But I wish the bird would have sh*t on his head.


----------



## intinst

May have when the flash went off.


----------



## telracs

sjc said:


> Call me mean: But I wish the bird would have sh*t on his head.


okay, you're mean.


----------



## intinst

It isn't the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog...within reason


----------



## intinst

It was the cat


----------



## intinst

Lamborghinis aren't supposed to be purple.


----------



## intinst

Sharing


----------



## intinst

Another Lady in red


----------



## intinst

Cooling off


----------



## intinst

Bet it's nothing to laugh about


----------



## Audrey Finch

Mony a mikle maks a muckle


----------



## intinst

Which is more curious?


----------



## intinst

Denmark fan


----------



## intinst

A-10 condensation trail


----------



## intinst

Expensive picture


----------



## intinst

105 degrees? Oh you is sooo funny!


----------



## intinst

Starting to get crowded in here


----------



## intinst

Not worth it


----------



## intinst

Either that or WD40


----------



## intinst

Typical cat


----------



## intinst

Be a bad time for a muscle cramp


----------



## intinst

Actually, Mom isn't to good with a fitted sheet, either


----------



## intinst

OK, You've got your cute picture. Now help me out of here!


----------



## intinst

One heart-attack-on-a-bun to go, please


----------



## intinst

Ooops


----------



## intinst

More than one way ...


----------



## intinst

Don't bother wrapping, I'll just eat it here.


----------



## intinst

Most likely


----------



## intinst

You date yourself if you remember


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> One heart-attack-on-a-bun to go, please


With the money he gets from that oversized burger: Maybe he can get his front tooth replaced!!
In the words of Geoff: Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Hey, wait up guys!


----------



## intinst

Into the maelstrom?


----------



## intinst

Haven't worn that pair in a while


----------



## intinst

Nothin' but net


----------



## intinst

Ability to fly seems an unfair advantage


----------



## intinst

Nice sunset


----------



## intinst

Low pass


----------



## intinst

Be more impressive after the tide rolls in


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin?


----------



## intinst

Considerate parking


----------



## intinst

Would anyone really steal it?


----------



## intinst

After a few hours, it would get old


----------



## intinst

Fools!


----------



## intinst

Beauty sleep


----------



## intinst

Was that a drip I just heard?


----------



## intinst

Couldn't find a parrot?


----------



## intinst

Rather snooty


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Low pass



Here is the video of he same squadron.....


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Nice sunset


Now you know that I want to say "What sunset?", but the pic is beautiful.


----------



## geoffthomas

Back in 2007 NASA shot this thing off - the Phoenix.


----------



## intinst

His 4X4 is a real tractor


----------



## intinst

Figaro!


----------



## intinst

At least the light at the end of the tunnel shouldn't be an oncoming train...


----------



## intinst

Been a long wait for a high tide


----------



## intinst

Wonder if he knows how a worm feels when it is bait?


----------



## intinst

Sign's way late for me.


----------



## intinst

Ear twitch is one of his tells...


----------



## intinst

Hey babe, meorow!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it's cool looking, but won't many fit in the vending machine


----------



## intinst

Most likely be a long wait


----------



## intinst

Music Major humor


----------



## intinst

Hey, I must be clever, too!


----------



## intinst

Must have been an awesome concert


----------



## intinst

I already waste to much time, glad I never tried that.


----------



## intinst

Hipsters, always have to be different


----------



## intinst

And the donkey's wish finally came true.


----------



## intinst

Hello, my name is intinst and I'm a coffeeholic.


----------



## intinst

I could make a guess, though.


----------



## intinst

Take the side slide exit


----------



## intinst

Prepare to defend the feeder.


----------



## intinst

Got my homework done? Not yet, I was busy on another project.


----------



## intinst

I already outgrowed dis one.


----------



## intinst

Are those Jimmy Choo's?


----------



## intinst

Party Hearty!


----------



## intinst

No way to buy a vowel in the real world


----------



## intinst

Just sayin', to all you potential burglars


----------



## intinst

In case you didn't notice


----------



## intinst

What is the name for that style of house?


----------



## intinst

Someone say yes


----------



## intinst

Perhaps later


----------



## intinst

In a surprise discovery...


----------



## intinst

For the really "cool" people


----------



## intinst

Don't see this type of sign much around Little Rock


----------



## intinst

Troll tip


----------



## intinst

Seems reasonable


----------



## intinst

Yipes! Stripes!


----------



## intinst

Not what you were expecting?


----------



## intinst

Wink, wink


----------



## intinst

Play for your attention or really bad sign maker.


----------



## intinst

Been a while


----------



## intinst

Might be a bit confusing your first time there.


----------



## intinst

Baby trying to be an alcoholic?


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of pork blood


----------



## intinst

A' sailing we won't go...


----------



## intinst

Have it your way, but one at a time, please


----------



## intinst

Maybe they're escaping FROM inmates


----------



## intinst

I don't guess the idea would have ever occurred to me


----------



## intinst

Exercise for good health


----------



## intinst

Gotta dance!


----------



## intinst

Well stocked fridge


----------



## intinst

Tyger! Tyger! burning bright


----------



## intinst

It really works


----------



## intinst

Acrobats in the New York of a few years ago


----------



## intinst

OK, you've got me on this one


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Gotta dance!


The cutest little thing ever!! I would love to hold one. Though when you think of what they are capable of physically as adults; kind of hard to imagine.


----------



## intinst

Hip must still be fairly flexible


----------



## intinst

Nice Buick in Cuba


----------



## intinst

Saab Gripen


----------



## intinst

Hey, its my turn to be on the inside!


----------



## intinst

Snake picture ahead!
!
!
!
\/

That's OK, I don't want to go swimming right now...or ever again in this location!


----------



## intinst

/\
!
!
!
Snake picture ahead!


----------



## intinst

Nice terminal


----------



## intinst

Interesting harbor


----------



## intinst

Joy ride


----------



## intinst

Uboat U-955


----------



## intinst

Your other left


----------



## intinst

It was right there


----------



## intinst

This IS my happy face.


----------



## intinst

Now that looks interesting


----------



## intinst

This is what I think of your "going riding today" idea.


----------



## intinst

Did I do that? (in best Steve Urkel voice)


----------



## intinst

Jus' chillin' and watching a little tube, you?


----------



## intinst

Now that's really...different


----------



## intinst

Why yes, I am a boxer. How did you guess?


----------



## intinst

Chewbacca looks...different.


----------



## intinst

Starting an artificial reef


----------



## intinst

Really into cosplay


----------



## intinst

There's a point to this.


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday John Deere


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy to get one of these out of port.


----------



## intinst

Then, you might as well buy another.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a scary idea. And a very scary person to come up with it!


----------



## intinst

You have a picture of a porpoise jumping along side your boat? I have a picture too...


----------



## intinst

Must be some *really* good coffee!


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Make it a double, it was a tough day.


----------



## intinst

Think I'd turn around


----------



## intinst

Make it a cheeseburger with everything.


----------



## intinst

Likes them old MOPARs


----------



## intinst

Might as well call the EMT's


----------



## intinst

Been a while since you've cleaned, hasn't it?


----------



## intinst

Training Fido to the crate didn't go as well as George planned.


----------



## intinst

Bet they aren't using wood poker chips


----------



## intinst

One saved is one earned


----------



## intinst

Right about...There!


----------



## intinst

Timing


----------



## intinst

Not enough breeze today


----------



## intinst

Gotta go with what works


----------



## intinst

Hey look! An Isetta!


----------



## intinst

Nice trailer


----------



## intinst

Sign? What sign?


----------



## intinst

Custom tailgate


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Hey look! An Isetta!


Isetta? What Isetta?


----------



## intinst

A tuna boat.


----------



## intinst

So, that's what happened in _The Wrath of Khan._


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> Hey look! An Isetta!


Naaawww there's too many letters on her name tag for Isetta....


----------



## intinst

Anybody seen the movie, _The Cutting Edge_? Toe Pick!


----------



## intinst

Lucy, you've got some 'splainin' to do!


----------



## intinst

My, what big teeth you have.


----------



## intinst

This make any sense?


----------



## intinst

Why not?


----------



## intinst

HAL 9000, saving the planet, one paper towel at a time.


----------



## intinst

We're gonna need a MUCH bigger boat.


----------



## intinst

Trekkies


----------



## intinst

Whatcha doin'?


----------



## intinst

Face paint


----------



## intinst

Los Angeles class attack submarine


----------



## intinst

Efficient use of space


----------



## intinst

Hmmmmm


----------



## intinst

Bet it involves the use of alcohol.


----------



## intinst

How are your other obfuscation skills?


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## intinst

Gettin' kinda personal there, envelope.


----------



## intinst

Aliens did it


----------



## intinst

I'm not hungry now


----------



## intinst

What colorful personalities they must have.


----------



## intinst

I love a parade.


----------



## intinst

Charge!


----------



## intinst

Might be time to empty it


----------



## intinst

No one will suspect a thing.


----------



## intinst

Shelby Cobra


----------



## intinst

High kick


----------



## intinst

And this little piggie was the luckiest of them all


----------



## intinst

What's in a MRE?


----------



## intinst

All too often


----------



## intinst

Watch for falling rocks


----------



## intinst

Figured out why it won't start, fuel filter's got water in it.


----------



## intinst

Lucky kid, All I had was one of these!
|
| 
\/


----------



## intinst

Suffering separation anxiety


----------



## intinst

Where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## intinst

I have a few questions about this picture...


----------



## intinst

Got my picture with Frodo...


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

Think I'd march a little faster.


----------



## intinst

'And then we discovered the petrified bacon.


----------



## intinst

Oh, great. Guess I missed the salmon run.


----------



## intinst

Putting a classical music lover in with a Ska fan would 
be cruel and unusual punishment...for both of them.


----------



## intinst

Stork delivery


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Anybody seen the movie, _The Cutting Edge_? Toe Pick!


thanks, intinst.  i was trying to remember the name of that movie today!


----------



## intinst

Wow, over 500,000 page views for this thread.

Must be a LOT of bored people out there.


----------



## intinst

Hooping


----------



## intinst

Let me explain why you are wrong.


----------



## intinst

Run while you can!


----------



## intinst

Thanks! Next time you should get one for yourself.


----------



## intinst

Life is but a dream


----------



## intinst

Beddie-bye time


----------



## intinst

Ow


----------



## intinst

Nice, bovine photo bomb!


----------



## intinst

It's on now!


----------



## intinst

To put it mildly


----------



## intinst

Hey, what happened to innocent before proven guilty?
I wanta see my lawyer!


----------



## intinst

Be careful, there's a lot of Trekkies out there!


----------



## intinst

and they called it, puppy love...


----------



## intinst

Sorry, you took too long to order


----------



## intinst

Hey! Let me in already!


----------



## intinst

Just for this thread alone!


----------



## intinst

And not a 1/32nd more


----------



## intinst

Works, don't it?


----------



## intinst

Has her hair color co-ordinated with her outfit


----------



## intinst

And we still have room for pretzels and beer nuts!


----------



## intinst

Ya gotta figure, it all started with "Hold my beer and watch this!"


----------



## intinst

Make it a double, the rat race is getting to me.


----------



## intinst

Better to remain silent and be thought a fool, 
than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## intinst

This might be fun


----------



## intinst

Just the "good stuff"


----------



## intinst

That is NOT a tuna fish.


----------



## intinst

Or is it infamous?


----------



## intinst

Always be nice to your girlfriend, it could be a long swim back.


----------



## intinst

Cuddles


----------



## intinst

Some people go to great lengths to keep their bike from being stolen.


----------



## intinst

Don't mind me, I'll just help myself.


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh!


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of pressure


----------



## intinst

You'll be flying high with that one.


----------



## intinst

need salt


----------



## intinst

Kneel before the king


----------



## intinst

I like polka dots


----------



## intinst

That's red


----------



## intinst

I love 50's trucks


----------



## intinst

And then there are the hard ones


----------



## intinst

Take a trip and never leave the farm


----------



## intinst

They all think they are still lapdogs


----------



## intinst

Ordered yours yet?


----------



## intinst

Hard to port


----------



## intinst

Go ahead; try to steal it. Make my day.


----------



## intinst

Going nowhere fast with that railway.


----------



## intinst

You're it!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> need salt


vinegar please.


----------



## intinst

Super Hornet Launch


----------



## intinst

Nice boots


----------



## intinst

Thank you for inviting me to tea.


----------



## intinst

I can' help but feel my new job is just temporary.


----------



## intinst

Ooh, that's cold!


----------



## intinst

Laid-back ride


----------



## intinst

Has baby sitting down to an art


----------



## intinst

I'd be looking askance, too.


----------



## intinst

Cold morning jump


----------



## intinst

USB port toaster


----------



## intinst

They've put in an escalator for station 9 3/4's


----------



## intinst

WHAT did you call my mother?


----------



## intinst

The ol' switcheroo


----------



## intinst

Sigh. You ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

No, not even just this once.


----------



## intinst

So THAT"S what it looks like!


----------



## intinst

First it's a bad enough day that I'm eating straight out of the ice cream container and now this.


----------



## intinst

Great timing


----------



## intinst

I love my screensaver.


----------



## intinst

I believe they may be a "Hello Kitty" fan.


----------



## intinst

Hey, who you callin' a *******?


----------



## intinst

Almost time to empty it.


----------



## intinst

Car show


----------



## intinst

We're goin' for a ride!


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

MASTERS' DRAWINGS AT THE MET...

http://www.metmuseum.org/exhibitions/listings/2012/drawings-and-prints-august-rotation

Looking forward to it


----------



## intinst

She has a strategy for winning.


----------



## intinst

Bread will most likely be part of the meal


----------



## intinst

If he can't hit it, he'll scare it back over the net


----------



## intinst

Think I've found the reason for your overheating problem.


----------



## intinst

Isn't that cute?


----------



## intinst

Guess we better fill up on salad since the pizza is so small.


----------



## intinst

Kate in black


----------



## intinst

Now, there's something you don't see every day.


----------



## intinst

Grow your own coat


----------



## intinst

Hairdresser has a headache now.


----------



## intinst

We's havin' a cookout!


----------



## intinst

The Myth Girl


----------



## intinst

F-18 with almost a full load


----------



## intinst

I'll have...THAT one.


----------



## intinst

Getting better, looks like you got it all in the same box that time


----------



## intinst

Feel better about electronic conversations?


----------



## intinst

Painted with coffee


----------



## intinst

George, why do you always have to do things different than everyone else?


----------



## intinst

What happened to Never Sink 1?


----------



## intinst

Fire tornado? We are in so much trouble.


----------



## intinst

Bet it can't go very fast in the water with those big anchors hanging off of it.


----------



## intinst

"He was a bright light to us all, while he lasted."


----------



## intinst

I've seen those wheels somewhere, recently...


----------



## intinst

Might as well go ahead and call the EMT's, we're gonna need them if he eats that.


----------



## intinst

What brand board is that, DVC?


----------



## intinst

Northern Lights from the ISS.


----------



## intinst

Wow, wouldn't you hate to keep that horse curried and brushed?


----------



## intinst

Just answer this one prayer, please!


----------



## intinst

Did you know you look funny when you are asleep?


----------



## intinst

It works, try it!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> George, why do you always have to do things different than everyone else?


well, at least he didn't use my name...


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> well, at least he didn't use my name...


Now where's that modify button?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Now where's that modify button?


except he'd have to be green or purple....


----------



## intinst

telracs, telracs, telracs...Your mother and I are worried about you.
You've changed since you started seeing Billy William Bat.


----------



## intinst

Granny sure is relaxed about learning to ski.


----------



## intinst

Everyone thinks they are an Olympian


----------



## intinst

Great costume


----------



## intinst

Rock Star Pandas


----------



## intinst

Bad problem for him to have


----------



## intinst

Of course, when your cat refuses to ever go into a litter box again...


----------



## intinst

Little help, please?


----------



## intinst

Yes, those people are crazy.


----------



## intinst

Dis is how I sits


----------



## intinst

She has an unusual build


----------



## intinst

Always be sure to tightly seal the paint containers before transportation.


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

I gotta get a smaller car


----------



## intinst

Necessity, mother, yada yada


----------



## intinst

Do I want to go to the vet? 
This answer your question?


----------



## intinst

Sorry, this is where I go back.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you just know it isn't your day.


----------



## intinst

Evangeline Lily


----------



## intinst

Bit of dust in the air today


----------



## intinst

I believe we made a wrong turn, which is the way to Albuquerque?


----------



## intinst

Skills, the pilot has them.


----------



## intinst

That didn't work as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## intinst

The cutbacks in the Police Department vehicle pool were starting to affect their job.


----------



## intinst

I wonder if you can get one that's a Guinness tree?


----------



## intinst

We forgot to get candles, enjoy your cake anyway


----------



## intinst

Flight of Eagles


----------



## intinst

RAF Victor, picture from 1961


----------



## intinst

No, I'm not washing the windows


----------



## intinst

Let's see how you do with the same amount of temptation


----------



## intinst

USS Enterprise final deployment


----------



## intinst

Finding the tip jar hot buttons


----------



## intinst

Brown Eyes


----------



## intinst

They could make some money renting out the shade


----------



## intinst

Hold more condiments this way, I guess


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

Better get a quart of milk to wash them down


----------



## intinst

Old school rat rod


----------



## intinst

And I think the two inch heels on some of my boots are high


----------



## intinst

They'll do anything for a different wedding picture now


----------



## intinst

Are you ready to rumble!?!


----------



## intinst

He's got rhythm


----------



## rocky mountain reader

This thread is the main reason I subscribe to this website.  The photos are great, especially the ones with animals and weird situations around the world. The text added to them is always on-target. Keep it up!


----------



## sjc

rocky mountain reader said:


> This thread is the main reason I subscribe to this website. The photos are great, especially the ones with animals and weird situations around the world. The text added to them is always on-target. Keep it up!


The thanks goes to Intinst and a few regulars. (You know who you are.) I love that I started this thread; it has made my day many times over. I'm proud of it. I come home from work and I know the best way to unwind is to come to this thread. Sometimes I start from the beginning and just reminisce. Other times, I rush through just to see what can make me laugh. I've laughed, cried and most importantly: made friends. It has become a staple.

SO, TO INTINST (and Loon)....Thank you; most humbly. sjc


----------



## intinst

Packing light, must be a short trip


----------



## intinst

Russian KA-50 Black Shark


----------



## intinst

Make mine with everything, including guacamole!


----------



## intinst

Found a parking place right next to the door


----------



## intinst

Need to wash that stuff a little more often!


----------



## intinst

By the way, it's been at least 15 seconds since you last petted me.


----------



## intinst

No, they are hoping that by laying their head on the 
information, it will pass directly to the brain by osmosis.


----------



## intinst

rocky mountain reader said:


> This thread is the main reason I subscribe to this website. The photos are great, especially the ones with animals and weird situations around the world. The text added to them is always on-target. Keep it up!





sjc said:


> The thanks goes to Intinst and a few regulars. (You know who you are.) I love that I started this thread; it has made my day many times over. I'm proud of it. I come home from work and I know the best way to unwind is to come to this thread. Sometimes I start from the beginning and just reminisce. Other times, I rush through just to see what can make me laugh. I've laughed, cried and most importantly: made friends. It has become a staple.
> 
> SO, TO INTINST (and Loon)....Thank you; most humbly. sjc


My day (Heck week!) has been made! Thank you to both of you.


----------



## intinst

Got a _Snickers_® bar? Doesn't look 
like you'll be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## intinst

Pals for life


----------



## intinst

Look Ma! No Hands!


----------



## intinst

All these grilled food pictures are making me hungry!


----------



## intinst

Cat in the Hat, 2012 version


----------



## intinst

I may have to turn in my man card, never thought of this one


----------



## intinst

It must have been making those funny noises that 12 year old boys are so fond of.


----------



## intinst

Please Sir, (or Madam, as appropriate) can I have some more?


----------



## intinst

Wonder how many trial runs this took?


----------



## intinst

Towards the end.


----------



## intinst

Payback is H*ll.


----------



## intinst

Many years from now, this picture will still be on the internet 
and he most likely won't find it as funny when sober.


----------



## intinst

5 step approach, slide and release the ball smoothly


----------



## intinst

Didn't see those at the _Sun Glass Hut_


----------



## NapCat (retired)

sjc said:


> SO, TO INTINST (and Loon)....Thank you; most humbly. sjc


Here Here....Well Said

....and let me second that....


----------



## intinst

Aw, shucks, guys.








Luv you, too


----------



## intinst

Careful, cuteness overload ahead!


----------



## intinst

Easier said than done: When you are up to your (BEEP!) in alligators, 
it's hard to remember you set out to drain the swamp.


----------



## intinst

I double doe deer you!


----------



## intinst

Now even the graffiti artists are trolling us.


----------



## intinst

You know it's true


----------



## intinst

Looks good...the cider, what were you thinking?


----------



## intinst

Say dog biscuit!


----------



## intinst

Don't make me come over there.


----------



## intinst

Why, yes it is, if you say so!


----------



## intinst

Polar bear love


----------



## intinst

This point. Right here. Yep, this one.


----------



## intinst

Thank goodness for helmets and visors


----------



## intinst

Boy, am I hungry now.


----------



## intinst

We iz chillin'


----------



## intinst

97, 98, 99...


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

Oooh, pretty!


----------



## intinst

Looks hungry


----------



## intinst

Wonder what size shoe that would be?


----------



## intinst

All ready for Christmas


----------



## intinst

Pizza=3.141592653614 ...or there abouts


----------



## intinst

Na na na na, na na na na, Bat Taxi!


----------



## intinst

That's a bad cow lick you've got there.


----------



## Mike Player

I miss Phyllis Diller!


----------



## intinst

Mid-dive


----------



## intinst

Ready to rumble


----------



## intinst

$5 bucks for a front row seat? Sure I'll take it!


----------



## intinst

Professionals only, don't try this at home, kids


----------



## intinst

This too


----------



## intinst

If you say so, I can't see it


----------



## intinst

This won't go well


----------



## intinst

Horse before the cart


----------



## intinst

Help...me...soon!


----------



## intinst

Be fun in the interstate


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## Nova_Implosion

I'm only posting because the page number is 1111.


----------



## intinst

Buy the big package if YOU want some.


----------



## intinst

In the meantime, anybody got a hair dryer?


----------



## intinst

Ain't it so


----------



## intinst

Math geek valentine


----------



## intinst

How do you do your homework?


----------



## intinst

OK, dis part of beings a cat.


----------



## intinst

Walk to school? Here in the Netherlands, we don't "Walk" to school.


----------



## intinst

"Playing" on the swings, 2012 style.


----------



## intinst

1909 rush hour


----------



## intinst

I always eat my "vegetables."


----------



## intinst

Again, to my face this time.


----------



## intinst

Seems a valid point


----------



## intinst

And your head held high.


----------



## intinst

How about just a refurbished one?


----------



## intinst

Well, Al was a sly one.


----------



## intinst

Now this is a photo bomb.


----------



## intinst

Likes her football team


----------



## intinst

International Space Station


----------



## intinst

Hope that isn't the new Kindles...


----------



## intinst

And you think you have a bad job


----------



## intinst

I should hope not


----------



## intinst

And this is the good witch?


----------



## intinst

You know the drill


----------



## intinst

Finally caught a fish today


----------



## intinst

And then go back the other way


----------



## intinst

You gonna eat all that?


----------



## intinst

Something seems off, keep an eye out fellas


----------



## intinst

I've got you, babe


----------



## intinst

You've Been Hit By
You've Been Hit By-
A Smooth Criminal


----------



## intinst

I'm so tired I put up a do not disturb sign.


----------



## intinst

You too?


----------



## intinst

Great chalk art


----------



## intinst

Spain Islas Baleares Mallorca.


----------



## intinst

City of Atlanta
(They may wish they where in Georgia)


----------



## intinst

Danica Mckellar, math whiz


----------



## intinst

And every which way


----------



## intinst

Thas my buddy


----------



## intinst

Another day at the office


----------



## Senseidoji

A joke...ahem....

So, there are these three bass players in a symphony. They are in the middle of Beethoven’s Ode to Joy. During a particularly long part where they do not play, they sneak out the back. Heading off to the nearest pub they sit down for some drinks. After a while they realize that it’s getting late and they might be missed. But, one guys says, "Don't worry, I tied up the last few pages with a string and knot that he won't soon be getting undone." So, they continue to drink. After another few rounds they realize that it could be time. So, drunkenly, they get back to the stage and prop themselves up at their instruments, drunk as skunks. The conductor is still fighting with the knot and the whole symphony is waiting to continue to the finish. 

In the front row a woman leans over to her husband and asks, "What the hecks going on?"
He answers, " Well, its the bottom of the 9th, the score is tied, and the basses are loaded."


----------



## intinst

/\ Funny!/\


----------



## intinst

Haute Hot couture


----------



## intinst

Epic beard


----------



## intinst

Man, this is boring, wish something exciting would happen...


----------



## intinst

Like he said, this is boring, can I have my tuna now?


----------



## intinst

Trying to cover all the basses?


----------



## intinst

You gotta reach WHERE?


----------



## intinst

Sure wish I could go swimmin'


----------



## intinst

Want to cruise?


----------



## intinst

Sign? What sign?


----------



## intinst

I can lick any man around here!


----------



## intinst

Waterrocket Man (Apologies to Elton John)


----------



## intinst

Long, long ago, in a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## intinst

I have a calculator watch, too, but mine isn't as cool as yours.


----------



## intinst

T. Rex just can't catch a break


----------



## intinst

I like your flavor


----------



## intinst

Star Powerrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Mood swing


----------



## intinst

And look at all those exclamation points, it HAS to be true.


----------



## intinst

Can't...stop...watching...


----------



## intinst

Oh! Oh! Oh! Nope, still don't want one.


----------



## intinst

Marge, is the popcorn about ready, they're starting it!


----------



## intinst

Yes, the pool does look nice.


----------



## Senseidoji

I love to draw my characters from my stories. Here is a superhero from the Clash: Rise of Heroes story. Meet Joshua Henderson aka Bark.


----------



## intinst

NOW do you see why no one else parked there?


----------



## intinst

Payback is heck.


----------



## intinst

They call me lazy: I say I'm just imaginative.


----------



## intinst

The social niceties of today's world.


----------



## intinst

There was an old lady who swallowed a fly...


----------



## intinst

Dispose of liter properly, make a trash can's day.


----------



## intinst

How well does you theft avert system work?


----------



## intinst

Say it with bacon


----------



## intinst

Found that sock you lost, it wasn't in the washer.


----------



## intinst

Dang you, Physics, sometimes you make my head hurt.


----------



## intinst

Do you feel protected, now?


----------



## intinst

Now in real life too!


----------



## intinst

So near and yet so far.


----------



## intinst

Got it on a little heavy, dear.


----------



## intinst

Beware of teacher


----------



## intinst

Hold your breath


----------



## intinst

Can't believe I lost to this guy...Again!


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, shiny!


----------



## intinst

Big earrings


----------



## intinst

Croque-monsieur (Hot ham & cheese, for us provincial types)


----------



## intinst

Like a good truck


----------



## intinst

Desert tank treads


----------



## intinst

Swim for it, Nemo!


----------



## intinst

I presume the chocolate and graham crackers are near by?


----------



## intinst

Eh, I don't know


----------



## intinst

I need to practice


----------



## intinst

Looks kinda boring


----------



## intinst

How else would you do it?


----------



## intinst

So close you can almost taste it


----------



## intinst

Continental breakfast?


----------



## intinst

Better view that way


----------



## intinst

Artistic Sushi


----------



## intinst

Happy Valentines!


----------



## intinst

Is it time to play yet?


----------



## intinst

Human is getting smarter, this one will take me a couple of minutes


----------



## intinst

No way


----------



## intinst

Make a good daily commuter


----------



## intinst

Nah, not doin' much, You?


----------



## intinst

Nice setup, if you can't have a big pool...


----------



## intinst

Shuttle Atlantis landing gear


----------



## intinst

Oh man, no way this is in the bargain bin!


----------



## intinst

OK, that takes care of me. You want anything?


----------



## intinst

Let's cool off, shall we?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

I'm not impressed


----------



## intinst

You got it


----------



## intinst

You have a thumb drive?


----------



## intinst

That's a 66 GTO, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

By the way, you need TP.


----------



## That Weird Guy....

We are having a "Cheese" potluck at work today. I made the most fantastic Fondue. Cream Cheese, Heavy Cream, Parmesan Cheese, Gruyere Cheese, salt, pepper, Chopped Spinach. 

SO YUMMY!


----------



## That Weird Guy....

C'mon everyone. only 97,126 posts to get the record. Um... we can do it... ?


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> I need to practice


I'm not holding my breath that he will actually follow through with the practice.


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

nice drum set, bet the neighbors love it.


----------



## intinst

My own little get-away island.


----------



## intinst

Dress for success


----------



## intinst

Different ride


----------



## intinst

Flew in from Chicago last night...Boy are my wings tired


----------



## intinst

How do you get your 10,000 steps a day?


----------



## intinst

Ultimate traitor


----------



## intinst

Sea Fever

I must go down to the seas again, to the lonely sea and the sky,
And all I ask is a tall ship and a star to steer her by,
And the wheel's kick and the wind's song and the white sail's shaking,
And a gray mist on the sea's face, and a gray dawn breaking.

I must go down to the seas again, for the call of the running tide
Is a wild call and a clear call that may not be denied;
And all I ask is a windy day with the white clouds flying,
And the flung spray and the blown spume, and the sea-gulls crying.

I must go down to the seas again, to the vagrant gypsy life,
To the gull's way and the whale's way, where the wind's like a whetted knife;
And all I ask is a merry yarn from a laughing fellow-rover,
And quiet sleep and a sweet dream when the long trick's over.

John Masefield


----------



## intinst

Well, I guess everyone is different


----------



## intinst

Learn more here: Dihydrogen Monoxide


----------



## intinst

Is this Monopoly® or the U.S. Gov?


----------



## intinst

Better get a Kindle


----------



## intinst

Seems likely


----------



## intinst

In case you really wanted to know


----------



## intinst

Quite a field trip


----------



## intinst

Ready for the grill


----------



## intinst

Ready, LAUNCH!


----------



## intinst

Another old Power Wagon, this one a 59.


----------



## intinst

Energize


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

That's a brand they don't sell around here


----------



## intinst

Interesting selections available in that machine.


----------



## intinst

I never was good at job interviews...


----------



## intinst

Message in a bottle, circa 2012


----------



## intinst

Probably how it all started


----------



## intinst

Big school of rays


----------



## intinst

Water is so deep, here we are filming this in a boat, 
Oh let's talk to this gentleman strolling by.


----------



## intinst

I is best cat sitter in the world.


----------



## intinst

Star Trek fan


----------



## intinst

Instead of just standing there taking pictures, 
you want to hand me that lug wrench?


----------



## intinst

Wow, that's a low limit


----------



## Senseidoji

So, Facebook, Twitter, and Youtube are planning to join together. This way there will be the largest, most pointless waste of time ever created. It will be called, Youtwitface.


----------



## intinst

good one!


----------



## intinst

DIY


----------



## intinst

We're working in the yard.


----------



## intinst

Let's go crusin'


----------



## intinst

Come at me now, dawg, fort's ready


----------



## intinst

Must be French water


----------



## intinst

And my Poodle


----------



## intinst

OK, fork over the food!


----------



## intinst

You're right, it is running much better now.


----------



## intinst

Won't that be fun? What should we call it, Scribble?


----------



## intinst

That is either an itty-bitty fish tank or a really big ruler


----------



## intinst

Boo!


----------



## intinst

Prime example of why choosing the proper font is important.


----------



## intinst

Come and get me!


----------



## Senseidoji

Taking over the world with little marshmellows.


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

I've had days like that


----------



## intinst

Great name


----------



## intinst

I really like those 50's pickups


----------



## intinst

Of course, some of the older ones look pretty good, too.


----------



## intinst

Just what I need, a shower curtain to make me hungry.


----------



## intinst

Thinkin' about sand castles. Yep, sand castles.


----------



## intinst

Mom! The guys are watching!


----------



## intinst

Call me Ishmael


----------



## intinst

Let me see that fine print again


----------



## intinst

Must be the boys room


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make fun of me. Just don't wake me up.


----------



## intinst

8-bit cosplay costume


----------



## intinst

Keep your shoes on.


----------



## intinst

Cool trestle


----------



## intinst

This is the sand castle I was thinking about earlier.


----------



## intinst

Swim with the jellyfish


----------



## intinst

Thought you were gonna jack it up high? (Fetch me a ladder.)


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I don't want to arm wrestle.


----------



## intinst

Two celestial bodies in the daylight hours


----------



## intinst

Wonder whose tour plane that is?


----------



## intinst

Better than an olive


----------



## intinst

Steampunk fairy?


----------



## intinst

Where's your knee pads!


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## sjc

What in the Kcups is going on?


----------



## Senseidoji

Two of my characters from different series cross paths.


----------



## intinst

Don't judge me


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

Doesn't appear to be elusive or abominable.


----------



## intinst

Are there levels of hipster now?


----------



## intinst

Not even a nibble? How selfish!


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Imaginative


----------



## intinst

Pop


----------



## intinst

I am rabbit, hear me roar!


----------



## intinst

I will eat all of this...later


----------



## intinst

Really impressive if he has a generator hooked up to power the laptop!


----------



## intinst

Good luck


----------



## intinst

Where are the comic books?


----------



## intinst

Anybody see Dreyfuss?


----------



## intinst

No, I thought YOU were going to put the drain plug back in.


----------



## intinst

Least it's not an 8 track


----------



## intinst

Boy, do I.


----------



## intinst

Welcome aboard!


----------



## intinst

Strange


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, BLT


----------



## intinst

Bet that expression changes shortly


----------



## intinst

Hurray for the Red, White and Blue


----------



## intinst

The better to hear you with, my dear.


----------



## intinst

White


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

Goodie bag found on all seats of the flight, sounds like a pretty cool mom and dad


----------



## intinst

Posted for LL, to help her feel better about the three levels of "Nose Art" 
on our front glass storm door. Standard Poodle, Rat Terrier and bringing up the bottom, Dachshund


----------



## intinst

Strength


----------



## intinst

Messin' with our minds, Man.


----------



## intinst

Nice "green" building


----------



## intinst

They are everywhere!


----------



## intinst

Fun with tires


----------



## intinst

Were you here yesterday? Man, it was really crowded then.


----------



## intinst

Yep that's a pothole


----------



## intinst

One heck of a lot of blocks


----------



## intinst

Target acquired and missile launched!


----------



## intinst

Numerous headaches and hangovers in that trunk


----------



## intinst

Honey, what book are you reading? Huh, sweetie?


----------



## Senseidoji

( Keep in mind that Babylon was a society that encouraged selfishness. A key belief in their theology was ' Besides me there is no one else important'. Our society should avoid such selfishness.)

Babble on in Babylon
Brimming closets, shoe racks bulge, one in every color, I’ll just indulge.
My wildest whim will oft be met, bigger, faster, give me, get.
Travel on in Babylon.

May I go first? Knew you’d not care, for my time’s precious. You’ve lots to spare.
I’ll slip in front and off I’ll go. See, I’m quite fast and well, you’re quite slow.
I and me fast friends, life-long.
Prattle on in Babylon.

Nip it here, just there a lift. I just turned forty, it was a gift.
The eyes, the lips, the bosoms do, sculptured, lasered, injected, too.
No wrinkles left, the tummy’s gone.
Journey on in Babylon.

Enough of me, how do you view me?
You get one, but give me three.
I couldn’t bare to just say no, it’s my desire and rightly so.
Add another and on and on.
Shuffle on in Babylon.

No end in sight that I can see, today is blocked by the mirror in front of me.
A wreck, a death, tsunami tide, it mildly stirs me, I must confide.
TV claims tens of thousands gone.
Oh well, let’s see what else is on.
Numb to the stunning sight of each new dawn,
Sinking fast in Babylon.

Like a lobster in a pot who begins to like the water hot,
I’ve been duped, been tricked, been had, convinced that truth was somehow bad.
Evil, coddled and cooed and purred, and beckoned me and called and lured.
Now in a place with the lights turned on, I’m racing home from Babylon.
I’m racing home from Babylon.

--Lynn Parker


----------



## intinst

No thanks, not interested in a swim


----------



## intinst

I don't care if the Weather channel says it's cloudy today, it's perfectly clear!


----------



## intinst

I has it


----------



## intinst

Happy coincidence? I think not.


----------



## intinst

You want anything while I'm in the refrigerator?


----------



## intinst

Lombard street has nothing on this road


----------



## intinst

When life gives your potatoes, make potato salad.


----------



## intinst

Pay close attention, he can be a little hard to follow.


----------



## intinst

Conga!


----------



## sjc

Very cheeky


----------



## intinst

Are you easily amused? This may be for you.


----------



## intinst

Somehow I thought there would be bigger pieces.


----------



## intinst

Yes, he is a little afraid of the shots.


----------



## intinst

I tell ya, that mouse was this big! I mean, huge!


----------



## intinst

My, what long fingernails.


----------



## intinst

Surprise!


----------



## intinst

Mini rig


----------



## intinst

Hey, look. It's break time, we'll be back in fifteen.


----------



## intinst

Needs...longer...tongue!


----------



## intinst

Oh, yeah, man. Right there!


----------



## intinst

Dark water


----------



## intinst

Incoming!


----------



## intinst

Couple of these won't get much tan, idon't think.


----------



## intinst

Our priorities are misaligned


----------



## intinst

We don't want t impose our own ideas on you.


----------



## intinst

We's nappin'


----------



## intinst

Always be careful with instructions.


----------



## intinst

Those were the days, my friend


----------



## intinst

Many have one without the other


----------



## intinst

Sure be glad when this summer heat goes away


----------



## intinst

Bob Meowrley


----------



## intinst

One of Neil Armstrong's early rides


----------



## intinst

Remember the old Internationals? You're old.


----------



## intinst

Watcha doin'?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Always be careful with instructions.


and even more fun, they spelled arabic wrong on the first line...


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

Wonder what par is?


----------



## intinst

Sherman tank treads


----------



## intinst

Iz hidin'


----------



## intinst

Go fish


----------



## intinst

New manager


----------



## intinst

Looks like heaven


----------



## intinst

My, what big...ears. Ears you have!


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

Vintage 1956 Hearse


----------



## intinst

Say Hi to Norman. (He's the one on the left)


----------



## intinst

What a good sleep! Time to get up and greet the afternoon!


----------



## intinst

I don't think that's the road you want, I think that's the canal.


----------



## intinst

Eye spy


----------



## intinst

Colorado river


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look very friendly


----------



## intinst

She "may" be a dancer.


----------



## intinst

Road Train after the rain


----------



## intinst

It'll be worth it


----------



## intinst

House Buffalo


----------



## intinst

¿pɐǝɥ uo puɐʇs noʎ ʎɥʍ


----------



## intinst

Mi Mi Mi Mi Mi,
Mi Mi Mi Mi Meow


----------



## intinst

Don't see one of those every day


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

oh wow... that's MY car 
*sometimes in the future*


----------



## BTackitt

Apologies IntInst if you have already posted this, my dad just sent it to me via email. I found it amazing!


----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


> Apologies IntInst if you have already posted this, my dad just sent it to me via email. I found it amazing!


Nope, hadn't seen that one! That is one smart dog!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Surprise!


Surprise....More like Aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Owwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## intinst

Isn't it din-din time already?


----------



## intinst

Here, let me help you over the wall


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but I'm not really hungry now


----------



## intinst

Yes, they are...Oh, You mean...never mind.


----------



## intinst

I think we can put that down in the "Likes" column.


----------



## intinst

Got your nose


----------



## intinst

Just put that down here, Ill take care of it


----------



## intinst

Got a lot of room for plugs there


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## intinst

Must be a dorm room...but does it make the coffee taste funny?


----------



## intinst

Gotta get more exercise, I'm tired just from putting on my shoes.


----------



## intinst

It'll be partly cloudy today and...


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

Why should girls get all the cool fashions? Guys can wear them too.


----------



## intinst

mmm, cappuccino


----------



## intinst

Umbrella? We don' need no stinkin' umbrella!


----------



## intinst

Be careful, cuteness and Awwww overload ahead!


----------



## intinst

Anybody else ready for breakfast?


----------



## intinst

Be ready for the next one!


----------



## intinst

I gots my own floatie


----------



## intinst

Old picture


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Isn't it din-din time already?


Sorry Intinst, but I title this one: Open mouth, insert foot.


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## sjc

Lmao!


----------



## intinst

I'm pretty sure I put on two pounds just looking at this picture.


----------



## intinst

Vrooom







]


----------



## intinst

1953 Chevrolet ambulance


----------



## intinst

Paddle's a lot bigger than he is.


----------



## intinst

Gonna be some housework needed shortly, i.e. vacuuming and dusting.


----------



## intinst

He otter be happy, he's being held.


----------



## intinst

Bring it!


----------



## intinst

Bet that's hard to keep waxed


----------



## intinst

Supposed to be on lips


----------



## intinst

Special ops dog (and friend)


----------



## intinst

Laser show


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> I'm pretty sure I put on two pounds just looking at this picture.


Just two? Looks like it would be worth it.


----------



## intinst

My day of living dangerously


----------



## intinst

Globe Master Line-up


----------



## intinst

Remind anyone else of the Donald?


----------



## intinst

Long & lonesome highway.


----------



## intinst

The Euro was doing fine in 2005


----------



## intinst

I think someone is a fan


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Looks extra cheesy


----------



## intinst

Looks sly


----------



## intinst

Falcons on parade


----------



## intinst

Up, up and away


----------



## intinst

If it's too big for one parking place, maybe it's too big.


----------



## intinst

Red is the color all Lambos should be.


----------



## intinst

Told you faster was better!


----------



## intinst

Get the ball! Get the ball! Get the ball!


----------



## intinst

Not so Smart car owner


----------



## intinst

My father works in the circus.


----------



## intinst

Scarlett should not take too deep a breath.


----------



## intinst

Why....is the lady with the peanuts late today?


----------



## intinst

Good boss.


----------



## intinst

Nice pup you have there, what breed did you say it was?


----------



## intinst

Looks like a cross between a cat and a ring tailed lemur


----------



## intinst

science can be weird sometimes.


----------



## intinst

It's got one slice, I guess that makes it a pepperoni pizza


----------



## intinst

Hey! Lemme in!


----------



## intinst

I'll bet that architect did not graduate at the top of the class


----------



## intinst

Incoming!


----------



## intinst

I thought he wanted to lick it!


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Rainbows


----------



## intinst

How about T-Rex's, then?


----------



## intinst

Poison Ivy cosplayer


----------



## intinst

My turn next


----------



## intinst

This is not the way I planned it!


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## bce

intinst said:


> Nice pup you have there, what breed did you say it was?


That is a full size elephant standing next to Yao Ming!


----------



## Senseidoji

I start with this:








end with this: 









Pardon my drawing pic, it was taken with my phone camera. Good that I can model for my own work huh


----------



## tomato88

Little immature childish worthless rant, that I might get rocks thrown at.

Why do things I want for my birthday always release after my birthday?  

Kindle PW (10/01/2012)
Samsung Galaxy Nexus (12/15/2011) 
Sony Cyber-Shot WX5 (09/10/2010) -- no retailer had it in-stock until early October
Motorola Droid (10/17/2009)


----------



## intinst

Don't know how much I'll be able to post for a week or so. Gonna be working 10 or 12 hours a day, till at least next Wednesday. I will try to swing by for a few pics each day, but...anyway. Y'all keep things goin', OK?


----------



## intinst

Can't handle their cream soda, looks like


----------



## intinst

Hi! did you know your back gate was open and people could just walk right in?


----------



## intinst

Tink looks a little jealous, there


----------



## intinst

Fast way down


----------



## intinst

Interesting bedfellows


----------



## intinst

Might not be a good idea in earthquake country


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Don't know how much I'll be able to post for a week or so. Gonna be working 10 or 12 hours a day, till at least next Wednesday. I will try to swing by for a few pics each day, but...anyway. Y'all keep things goin', OK?


I have some funky photos that crebel sent me. i'll try and post 'em while you're busy.


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji

After that bit of eye bleach, something a little better.


----------



## intinst

Car's broke down and there's a storm approaching, Oh, look. 
There's a house where we can spend the night!
What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## intinst

Peanut, can...almost...reach...the...peanut.


----------



## intinst

Thunderdome at Burning Man


----------



## intinst

What a cute pair of wings


----------



## intinst

Unless you are drunk


----------



## intinst

Getting ready for finals


----------



## intinst

Humpback breeching


----------



## intinst

Remember Baywatch?


----------



## intinst

I can fly! I can fly!
Rats, still stuck up here.


----------



## intinst

Add some spice to the pasta!


----------



## intinst

Free licks


----------



## intinst

Cat-Nav


----------



## intinst

Of course you know, this means war.


----------



## intinst

The fastest way down? Take the slide exit.
You mean side exit.
Nooo.


----------



## intinst

coordination is just not their friend


----------



## intinst

Be careful, if he's pulling that chain around, 
he's lots stronger than he looks


----------



## intinst

Oh, human, you so funny, Get a dog, really that's a good joke, right? Right?


----------



## intinst

When did we get the Monorail system?


----------



## intinst

That van's a real dog.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

My favorite place to enjoy pictures is pinterest. I wish I know how to share them here. But I love all the pictures on this thread.


----------



## intinst

With a name like that, he'll never make it in the majors.


----------



## sjc

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> My favorite place to enjoy pictures is pinterest. I wish I know how to share them here. But I love all the pictures on this thread.


Ditto: You got that Intinst? Thanks friend. Xo


----------



## intinst

Round as opposed to ?


----------



## intinst

Otherwise known as "Quick & Dirty"


----------



## intinst

Looks like fun


----------



## intinst

Yes, a hot tub, it's a dog's life.


----------



## intinst

That's a Google search?


----------



## intinst

Not your every day Mustang


----------



## intinst

LL insisted I post this:


----------



## intinst

He?


----------



## intinst

That's life, get used to it.


----------



## intinst

Sneaky Snake


----------



## intinst

We are not amused...or impressed


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's an early one.


----------



## intinst

hard rock


----------



## intinst

I don't think dog shaming works any better than it does for people.


----------



## intinst

Tetris leggings


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I think,"Why am I here?" What should I be doing with my life?"


----------



## intinst

Melts in your mouth, not in your hand...unless you're sweaty.


----------



## intinst

Some adopted babies turn out to be real pigs


----------



## intinst

We don't like the people from here up, anyway.


----------



## intinst

Mineral Lake Pond


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Mineral Lake Pond


should i pull out my pictures from Yellowstone?


----------



## intinst

Encephalitic Yvette Teach said:


> should i pull out my pictures from Yellowstone?


Of course!


----------



## telracs




----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## Senseidoji

Forced to take swimming exams he found that his standard issue swim trunks had been replaced by a skimpy pair of briefs. Even girlfriends can play pranks.


----------



## intinst

Now it is MY remote!


----------



## intinst

Sonya wondered if her pole dancing would ever 
be more than just an exercise routine.


----------



## intinst

A Star Wars geek here we have.


----------



## intinst

Nice bath


----------



## intinst

Great Pic


----------



## intinst

He's right...there.


----------



## intinst

It jumped out in front of me!


----------



## intinst

Come on, let go! I got you fair and square!


----------



## intinst

Good Barista


----------



## intinst

Took a while


----------



## intinst

51 Caddy


----------



## intinst

Hope the tape's waterproof


----------



## intinst

Pool deck with a view


----------



## intinst

Foggy in 'Frisco


----------



## intinst

Jurassic impact


----------



## intinst

Missed it by that much.


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

What happens when you take a scientist, liquid nitrogen and 1500 table tennis balls?


----------



## intinst

Husky demonstrating his mighty howl


----------



## intinst

If you know the words, sing along!


----------



## Senseidoji

New hair style on my Hero.


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


>


I am very frightened for our future.


----------



## BTackitt

Me too II.. mee tooo.


----------



## intinst

Too pretty to eat, almost.


----------



## intinst

One cheeseburger, loaded, please.


----------



## intinst

Looks ready for a restoration.


----------



## intinst

Is that a Bloody Mary or a whole breakfast?


----------



## intinst

Little different heavy bag


----------



## intinst

Natural arch


----------



## intinst

Thought I said "extra bacon."


----------



## intinst

Shake shake shake


----------



## intinst

Just following doctor's orders


----------



## intinst

Na na na na na na...


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Who moved the door?


----------



## intinst

Baby, it's cold outside


----------



## intinst

Wake me when we get there


----------



## intinst

Next time. that mailman is goin.down!


----------



## intinst

Big jellyfish


----------



## intinst

You do what with your iron? Press clothes? How absurd!


----------



## intinst

Breakfast with the Muppets


----------



## Senseidoji

While driving out of town the other day we passed this and had to stop and get some pictures. This field is normally corn or tobacco.


----------



## intinst

Croc-skates, I made them myself.


----------



## intinst

Look, a paddle up ATM.


----------



## intinst

Makes the trip home more interesting


----------



## intinst

I thought my area had pot holes, but we don't have anything that could eat a trash truck.


----------



## intinst

Sticky shoes


----------



## intinst

Dolphin has some moves.


----------



## intinst

That wasn't me!


----------



## intinst

Faster than a cheetah?


----------



## intinst

Hope we are having soup, I brought my own spoon.


----------



## intinst

I'm not thirsty after all


----------



## BTackitt

intinst said:


> Breakfast with the Muppets


I wanna join!


----------



## intinst

Man, it's taking all day to fill this bucket!


----------



## intinst

Ha ha, I look fat. Now, get this diet cat food out of here and give me back my
tuna, or you'll regret it. There'll be a hair ball with your name on it.


----------



## intinst

School bus is here, you ready to go?


----------



## intinst

Glacier tunnel


----------



## intinst

Don't look down


----------



## intinst

Hey, my wife was readin' me an article about how women live longer than me, weird, huh?


----------



## intinst

House for sale. Close to main roads, but still secluded.


----------



## intinst

Think I'll let him keep his parking place


----------



## intinst

Edna never realized how close her attacker had moved in on her.


----------



## intinst

Can't see me...nope, can't see me.


----------



## intinst

Doesn't sound like that much of a recommendation to me.


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## JRWoodward

The Chancey family (no kidding) are very big in North Florida. Locally, they own, I am not making this up, Chancey Builders, Chancey Insurance and Chancey Tires,


----------



## intinst

That'd do it


----------



## intinst

Is that what my problem is?


----------



## intinst

Well played


----------



## intinst

Valid point


----------



## intinst

Very, very true.


----------



## intinst

The problem with having an unusual name.


----------



## intinst

Tanks very much for the slippers...


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Now I know where they got the idea for the _Gremlins_ movie


----------



## intinst

Indeed


----------



## intinst

Next time, don't take off so fast, OK?


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, pancakes


----------



## intinst

Good shot


----------



## intinst

OMG, for me?


----------



## intinst

Babe in swaddling clothes


----------



## intinst

But I only took one slice!


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the info, Captain Obvious


----------



## intinst

I ♥ Pizza


----------



## intinst

What do you mean, this is the last slice?


----------



## intinst

USS Donald Cook in dry dock


----------



## intinst

Bronzed Lambo


----------



## intinst

Victory tastes good!


----------



## intinst

Look out, dummies! You're going to crash!


----------



## intinst

Tractor was one hot property


----------



## intinst

Wow, I can see all the way to the bottom!


----------



## intinst

That's a Zorg ZF-1!


----------



## intinst

Kinda makes you wonder who lives there, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Zakynthos Island, does this look like a cool place or what?


----------



## intinst

You pay money for a cozy, but this works almost as well


----------



## intinst

Hear you've got a lake side cabin? Well, not exactly...


----------



## intinst

Helicopter mode activating...


----------



## intinst

Heard about this new place for lunch, they say the fish are really fresh.


----------



## intinst

Boy, doesn't that look like something you've been waiting for?


----------



## intinst

Japanese garden in autumn


----------



## intinst

Concept car


----------



## intinst

Making use of available space?


----------



## intinst

I'm really worried about O.P. He's been really hitting the ole' hydraulic fluid after that last loss to the Decepticons.


----------



## intinst

Boy, I'd hate to be HIS insurer


----------



## intinst

And they wanted to total this fine piece of machinery 
just because of the little fender bender.


----------



## intinst

Silly parents


----------



## intinst

Worst costume for a pet that I've seen so far.


----------



## intinst

Hope that boarder has a good dental plan, just not for the usual reason


----------



## intinst

What? He probably like it in there


----------



## intinst

We didn't have a vase big enough, but I figured out how to put them in water
The thorns are sometimes uncomfortable, but the room smells nice.


----------



## intinst

Maybe they should swap for a while


----------



## intinst

You call that French Kissing? Come here and I'll show you how it's really done!


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hear Harry Belafonte singing?


----------



## intinst

Only six or so months till spring break and then summer


----------



## intinst

Ah come on Dawg; lighten up. Smile!


----------



## intinst

You know it won't be a good day when you get bucked off by your office chair


----------



## intinst

Sorry, this chair's taken


----------



## intinst

What do you do with your empties?


----------



## intinst

Only for the quick thinking and agile


----------



## intinst

Nope, don' know nuthin' 'bout a mailman being bit at this address, good bye.


----------



## intinst

Long distance Luv U


----------



## intinst

Free Willy


----------



## intinst

That new model is really compact


----------



## intinst

Nice flame job


----------



## intinst

Water's a bit brisk today


----------



## intinst

Lonesome desert road


----------



## intinst

SIGH!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, we are getting a D...O...G! Wait a minute that spells...You wouldn't!


----------



## intinst

Yep


----------



## intinst

Would you take a look at my tire?It keeps loosing air and makes a clanking noise as I drive.


----------



## bce

intinst said:


> You know it won't be a good day when you get bucked off by your office chair


I once worked for GE Medical Systems. When we moved into a new office space, we got new desk chairs. These chairs had a problem in that if you crossed your legs and tucked them under your chair, you pressed on a lever that released the seat pan tilt. At that point, the chair would tip forward and several people hit their heads on the desk and they pitched forward.

Company response? Mandatory chair training!


----------



## intinst

One man's meat is another man's poison


----------



## intinst

I'm sure I'd like that, too!


----------



## intinst

Ferrari monkeys, a growing problem?


----------



## intinst

Nice costume


----------



## intinst

He's really out gunned, a squirt bottle to a super soaker


----------



## intinst

Different


----------



## intinst

Let you have it cheap. It was only driven by a little old grandma to the grocery and church on Sundays.


----------



## intinst

Actually there's a third, but no matter. It doesn't work either.


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, it's my nap time.


----------



## intinst

Animal humor


----------



## intinst

Trailer? Never heard of it!


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

I don't know how they did it either, but they really stuck the landing.


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, a nap attack occurs.


----------



## intinst

Maybe it's better if we don't know.


----------



## intinst

A ride? Sure but give me a second. I haven't cleaned out the car this week month year decade.


----------



## intinst

Wish I looked and felt as good as the second one.


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes...You're getting sleepy...You will open the tuna cans. ..NOW.


----------



## intinst

OH NO'S! Sleep attacks must be a pandemic virus! First the pups, Now the children!


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm, do I want to push on the door, wait till the alarm sounds, finally be able to open the door or take one more step and keep running? Decisions, decisions.


----------



## intinst

Early solution to the parking problem. Wonder what was wrong with it. Looks pretty good.


----------



## intinst

Manhattan bridge from Brooklyn 1909


----------



## intinst

Soon...course I been thinking that for over a hundred years.


----------



## intinst

HI! Ready to get up and play?


----------



## intinst

I'm ready to fetch


----------



## intinst

My truck is even more insistent than Simon's cat.


----------



## intinst

Wrong place to leave it parked


----------



## intinst

I can do that as well, just takes super glue for me.


----------



## intinst

_"Just standing on the corner,
watching all the girls
watching all the girls.
watching all the girls go by."
_


----------



## intinst

If I can't see it, it ain't happening


----------



## intinst

Time to eat?


----------



## intinst

And away we go!


----------



## intinst

The Pandemic is spreading to adult dogs now! Who's next? Yawn.


----------



## intinst

Pretty in Pink


----------



## intinst

Quick, it's getting away.


----------



## intinst

Outlaw Josey Wales


----------



## intinst

Ripped that sucker up


----------



## intinst

Penguin training


----------



## intinst

I sure will, just as soon as I figure that out.


----------



## intinst

I said I was going to the shore for vacation and I'm going to do it.


----------



## intinst

Looks cool, but kinda dangerous


----------



## intinst

Your opinions are important to us...


----------



## intinst

Never again, just like I said the last time.


----------



## intinst

Ole' Chuck sure gets around


----------



## intinst

I like!


----------



## intinst

I could use some help here but on a positive note, the fly is dead.


----------



## intinst

Can I keep him?


----------



## intinst

I need a friend


----------



## intinst

You sure it's not done? I could taste it for you. It sure looks done. 
Why don't we try it and see? I don't mind. You sure it's not done?


----------



## intinst

Walk this way.


----------



## intinst

Nice shifter


----------



## intinst

Better get a tractor...quick.


----------



## intinst

It's dangerous out there, better take this to watch your back.


----------



## intinst

Jersey Shore over yet?


----------



## intinst

Too bad, Dawg,sure is comfortable in here.


----------



## intinst

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## intinst

Told you to be careful with that bubble gum.


----------



## intinst

I wouldn't even slow down


----------



## intinst

Genius


----------



## intinst

Pocket Puppy


----------



## intinst

If we see smoke, we will take appropriate action.


----------



## intinst

Except for the referee


----------



## intinst

This car ride is Epic! (just like every other one)


----------



## intinst

Ah, Charlie? I need to talk to you about that pull bar you installed.


----------



## intinst

Or anyone else's gun.


----------



## intinst

How did I survive the first 45 years?


----------



## intinst

OMG! You're so cute!


----------



## intinst

Great idea, Dad!


----------



## intinst

There's a black market for mayonnaise?


----------



## intinst

Just a reminder that it's less than six months till spring break


----------



## intinst

More like "No Way!"


----------



## intinst

PB, J & C sandwich


----------



## intinst

Dude! We're goin' too fast!


----------



## intinst

But, Officer! I was just minding my own business, 
driving down the rails when out of nowhere this street car...


----------



## intinst

Dat's what V...E...T... spells, right?


----------



## intinst

Who, me?


----------



## intinst

Now you get to find another


----------



## intinst

She. She, not He.


----------



## intinst

Shhh, don't bother me. It's time for that cute kitty next door to walk by.


----------



## intinst

What's up, Clock? (Apologies to Warner Brothers)


----------



## intinst

Nice place you've got there...or there...or where ever.


----------



## intinst

Hi there. You wouldn't happen to have some scuba gear on you, would you?


----------



## intinst

I swear! Right there!


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I swear! Right there!


And I thought only cats climbed on counters!!


----------



## intinst

Come on in, water's great!


----------



## intinst

In an act of kindness and understanding,"No Comment"


----------



## intinst

Quaint little cottage, there.


----------



## intinst

Why my friends no talk to me?


----------



## intinst

Some people have no idea of limits


----------



## intinst

Cute couple


----------



## intinst

Wonder where this is


----------



## intinst

To each his own


----------



## intinst

Knock Knock


----------



## intinst

I always supposed dragons would be bigger...


----------



## intinst

I said, "Put it all in the tank!"


----------



## intinst

I think we have a winner. (Or is it the biggest loser?)


----------



## intinst

See, your mother warned you about your face getting stuck like that.


----------



## intinst

Row, row, row your...bottles?


----------



## intinst

Dobby, is that you?


----------



## intinst

That don't look good


----------



## intinst

Et tu, Brute?


----------



## intinst

Institute of higher learning?


----------



## intinst

And if there is a drought?


----------



## intinst

Under the sea


----------



## intinst

Couchformer


----------



## intinst

Better now?


----------



## intinst

Bar Refaeli in gold


----------



## sjc

I look like that...(when I'm dreaming).


----------



## intinst

Look! I'm a flamingo! I'm a flamingo!


----------



## intinst

Live here! Show how individual you are!


----------



## intinst

I became so popular with the tourists, I had to hire bodyguards to keep the paparazzi away


----------



## intinst

Origami beer


----------



## intinst

Nice product placement


----------



## intinst

Help us, please! Oh No!


----------



## intinst

I know "Good fences make good neighbors," but sheesh.


----------



## intinst

(Treats are appreciated)


----------



## intinst

If you are cold, maybe you should put on different clothes.
(Did I really just type that?)


----------



## intinst

Epic sidewalk art


----------



## intinst

No, I thought you had the screwdriver...


----------



## intinst

Alcohol and boating don't mix either


----------



## intinst

Very in shape, I feel so inadequate


----------



## intinst

I'd like top claim it was too many of these, but it's just that I'm lazy.


----------



## intinst

World would be better


----------



## intinst

Yiou know, if cats develop opposable thumbs, humans are history.
They'll be able to post their own videos on YouTube and 
open cat food cans and won't need us for anything.


----------



## intinst

Hot! Hot! Hot!


----------



## intinst

Just another blue mouse...wait a minute.


----------



## intinst

New Lotus


----------



## intinst

Steak & 'shroms


----------



## intinst

Do dishes? Nope, sorry. Busy here.


----------



## intinst

Can't be fat. I'm Fluffy. You named me your self. Fluffy.


----------



## intinst

I like raisin cookies, but if I were expecting chocolate chips...


----------



## intinst

Certainly keeps her toned...


----------



## sjc

I read a funny joke:
I *SO* can relate... My Nonna (Grandmother) spoke broken English...yes, she learned the language. (Ahhh the memories; I miss her).
Read aloud using a verrrrry thick *Italian* accent:
*
NO SPEAKAH DE:* A bus stops and 2 Italian men get on.
They sit down and engage in an animated conversation.

The lady sitting next to them ignores them at first,
But her attention is galvanized when she hears one of them say the following:

Emma cum first.
Den I cum.
Den two asses cum together.
I cum once-a-more! .
Two asses, they cum together again.
I cum again and pee twice.
Then I cum one lasta time.'

The lady can't take this anymore,
"You foul-mouthed sex obsessed pig!"
She retorted indignantly.

'In this country, we don't speak aloud in public places about our sex lives!"

'Hey, coola down lady,' said the man, 'Whooza talkin' abouta de sex?
I'm a justa tellin' my frienda how to spell *" Mississippi "*...


----------



## intinst

Planking is jumping species


----------



## intinst

Got a little applesauce right there. Not to worry, I cleaned it for you.


----------



## intinst

The married life


----------



## intinst

Please...Help me!


----------



## intinst

Wow, never would have figured that out.


----------



## intinst

Vicious canine attacking defenseless Kibbles N Bits.


----------



## intinst

See? Told you cats were good for something


----------



## intinst

River Walk in San Antonio


----------



## intinst

You can come back and get me now, OK? OK? Any time now.


----------



## intinst

Long ways down


----------



## intinst

Loaded fries


----------



## intinst

Boy, you really look funny when I do this!


----------



## intinst

Family portrait


----------



## intinst

That's a good color for her


----------



## intinst

Alright, alright, I'll take out the garbage!


----------



## intinst

That area is rough on boats


----------



## intinst

I guess it cuts down on waxing...


----------



## intinst

Jimi Hedgrix


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Make a lot of Mac & Cheese for $3.22


----------



## intinst

Camel tow


----------



## intinst

Hey, eat it slow, don't wolf it down.


----------



## intinst

Cthulhubird


----------



## intinst

The Herosaurus


----------



## intinst

Serious landscape photographer


----------



## intinst

Let sleeping dogs lie Film your sleeping dogs for YouTube
(Not entirely sure the Boxer is asleep, looks more possessed by a demon to me  )


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Just who was running the experiments?


----------



## intinst

Mazemerizing, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Think anyone will call the police?


----------



## intinst

Never, ever put habanero sauce on my cat food again!


----------



## intinst

So that's why he wasn't hungry after the ride


----------



## intinst

If his head starts spinning, I'm outta here!


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, have a seat. It's not quite a transporter but you will disappear!


----------



## intinst

Oh, I wish I were an Oscar Meyer Weiner-dog...


----------



## intinst

How do you heat your swimming pool when it's cool?


----------



## intinst

Schools...out...Forever! (Apologies to Alice Cooper)


----------



## intinst

They look so proud


----------



## intinst

Lied to me again about how much fun a bath is. 
Just like the time about going to the V E T.


----------



## intinst

When I plays, I plays hard.
When I thinks, I falls asleep.
W


----------



## intinst

When you are a window washer who is afraid of heights...


----------



## intinst

Wow, like transformers?


----------



## intinst

Isn't that better than just an out of order sign?


----------



## intinst

Nice room. Think of what you could do with the space if you only had a Kindle?


----------



## intinst

Not a "Green Team" member


----------



## intinst

Or KB!


----------



## intinst

Jail Break!


----------



## intinst

The worm turns


----------



## intinst

Me too


----------



## Casper Parks




----------



## intinst

Where`s Waldo? Football Edition 
(Advanced Where`s Waldo finders only, please)


----------



## intinst

102 year old man vs. the English Language


----------



## intinst

Animals seeing their own reflections


----------



## intinst

Like Video Games? Like marching bands? They're not as far apart as you might think.


----------



## balaspa

Tuna with spicy mustard and a bit of mayo makes an excellent lunch.


----------



## JRWoodward

Add hot sauce.


----------



## intinst

Wonder what color it *is* was?


----------



## intinst

Ah-oh


----------



## intinst

WHAT did you just say?


----------



## intinst

As practiced by...?


----------



## intinst

Hey! Get outta my house!


----------



## intinst

Can't find the keyboard


----------



## intinst

If only Hal had been Windows based...


----------



## intinst

Modern problems


----------



## intinst

Wait another 25...


----------



## intinst

By this paw you become a Knight of the Hound table


----------



## intinst

Finish him!


----------



## intinst

I Will eat your sole!


----------



## JRWoodward




----------



## balaspa

I so need sushi.


----------



## sjc

MY DREAM BATHROOM....
I would give anything for this....
https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/564043_476472552374388_679694891_n.jpg


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> MY DREAM BATHROOM....
> I would give anything for this....
> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/564043_476472552374388_679694891_n.jpg


I suppose that if you could have a bath like that, you could also pay someone else to clean it.
That would be the only way I would want one that big.


----------



## sjc

Well Intinst; now that you've provided a maid: HERE IS MY DREAM KITCHEN...
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/47210_474035262618117_1696115016_n.jpg


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Well Intinst; now that you've provided a maid: HERE IS MY DREAM KITCHEN...
> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/47210_474035262618117_1696115016_n.jpg


Now I suppose you want a chef too?


----------



## intinst

Shjall I wrap that one up for you?


----------



## intinst

Mad Hatter's clock?


----------



## intinst

Ah, Boss? Could you come out to the shop for a minute? We had a little oopsy.


----------



## intinst

Does too still fit.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Now I suppose you want a chef too?


NOT with a kitchen like that!! I love to cook... it's the cleaning up!!


----------



## intinst

Scullery with maid, then?


----------



## intinst

If he can eat all that, He is the King!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Scullery with maid, then?


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## intinst

Face is up, Cookie.


----------



## intinst

That's the way I use a treadmill, too!


----------



## intinst

Think that load was just a touch too heavy in the middle there.


----------



## intinst

Trolling the security camera.


----------



## intinst

But it might this time!


----------



## intinst

So if it works it is out of order?


----------



## intinst

Kind of like you can have any color Model T you want as long as it's black.


----------



## intinst

Freezer, You so crazy!


----------



## intinst

Land of the free?


----------



## intinst

Best dog costume of the day?


----------



## intinst

I know some enjoy this, but to me it just looks crazy!


----------



## intinst

Taking planking to a higher level


----------



## intinst

Haven't you always wondered what it would look like to have an elephant swim over you?


----------



## intinst

Farm country in Iceland


----------



## intinst

USS New York


----------



## intinst

I'll go 250, but you've got to deliver it.


----------



## intinst

Meanwhile, in America...


----------



## intinst

U2


----------



## intinst

Classy or Adorable? (Yes)


----------



## intinst

Hey, who invited the human to our party?


----------



## intinst

You know it's going to be a bad day at the office when...


----------



## intinst

Better than I can do


----------



## intinst

Great gym, look at the fine equipment!


----------



## intinst

I will never touch the light switch again


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, cut in front of us, I dares ya!


----------



## intinst

And he didn't help her at all!


----------



## intinst

Interesting group photo


----------



## intinst

Some choose to start weirding out the adults younger than others.


----------



## intinst

Batten down the hatches!


----------



## intinst

Parents went all out for this boy's Halloween costume, Great job!


----------



## intinst

Aren't you just a little ray of sunshine?


----------



## intinst

Apollo 11 landing site, unless it's fake


----------



## intinst

Play time!


----------



## intinst

Hold still, I'm sleepy


----------



## intinst

Happy birthday to me


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## daveconifer

intinst said:


> Modern problems


Profound...


----------



## intinst

story behind pac-man


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> Parents went all out for this boy's Halloween costume, Great job!


You might want to point out that there's a wheelchair embedded in there for those who don't catch it!! And yes - kudos to the parents, or whoever designed this for the kid -- major score!!!


----------



## intinst

Tip10 said:


> You might want to point out that there's a wheelchair embedded in there for those who don't catch it!! And yes - kudos to the parents, or whoever designed this for the kid -- major score!!!


Thanks, I thought that it would show, but some might not have realized.


----------



## intinst

Now where have I seen that tread before?


----------



## intinst

Got the Conch


----------



## intinst

Just a kitty eating his breakfast


----------



## intinst

Don't know. I'm more worried 'bout just gettin' up these dang steps


----------



## intinst

Slovenska-Hungarian border


----------



## intinst

Think we know who the clear winner here is in Tiger cub vs. furniture


----------



## intinst

1, 2, hmmmmm


----------



## intinst

Studebaker, huuh?


----------



## intinst

Anybody lose an anchor for their bass boat? I found one.


----------



## sjc

*HEY ALL:*
I am certain that we all enjoy the INFINITY thread: Several regulars (namely Intinst) really strive to keep it going. It is a fun and interesting thread and a real stress reliever at the end of a long day (or in my case a sleepless night).

*PLEASE CONTRIBUTE
NEW COMERS WELCOME:
SHARE your stories, pictures, jokes, or just feel free to chat ETC. * 

Do remember to keep it clean(ish), nonpolitical, nondiscriminatory; so that it remains fun for ALL.

On that note:

I had a good day because I worked my @ss off to get everything done at work and I have tomorrow off: RAIN TOMORROW...
You can ALWAYS forecast the weather based on my days off!! If am at work: It's gorgeous out. If I am off: RAIN or SNOW or other natural disaster!!


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji

A blind man goes to Texas for a visit. 
As he goes into his room he feels the bed and says "Wow this is a huge bed!"
The bellboy replies, "Yup, everything's bigger in Texas." 
The blind man goes to the bar and orders a beer. 
Upon feeling the mug he exclaims, "This is enormous!"
The bartender replies, " Yup, everything's bigger in Texas."
The blind man asked the bartender, "Wheres the bathroom."
"Just two doors on your right." 
The blind man misses the first door, feels the second and then goes to the third thinking that it is the second and goes into the pool area instead. 
He falls into the pool and starts screaming, "DON'T FLUSH! DON'T FLUSH!"


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

Water's cold


----------



## intinst

At least one of them is smiling


----------



## intinst

Luke, the early years


----------



## intinst

I'm sure you wouldn't mind sharing your breakfast there would you?


----------



## intinst

Location, location, location


----------



## intinst

We must have hired a new promotional[ agency.


----------



## intinst

OK, creeps me out.


----------



## intinst

*Roar! I AM KING OF THE JUNGLE!*
(and my wife gave me permission to say so)


----------



## intinst

Wacka wacka wacka!


----------



## intinst

Oh man, I really want to go over with you two, but I just heard my Moma Wife calling me.


----------



## intinst

Just keep going til it sounds expensive


----------



## intinst

Through the ice


----------



## intinst

Delta Dart taking off


----------



## intinst

Posing


----------



## intinst

All things considered


----------



## intinst

Looks odd


----------



## intinst

Way up


----------



## intinst

My, that looks good


----------



## intinst

Depends on whose back yard it is


----------



## intinst

Mother Earth News Model Prius


----------



## intinst

Not the cookies!


----------



## intinst

Training, huh?


----------



## intinst

Well, Hi there!


----------



## intinst

Vintage Bikes


----------



## intinst

USS Hartford


----------



## intinst

Chinese Frigates


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> OK, creeps me out.


OH MY:
I have a doll from my childhood that MY KIDS can't even LOOK at without freaking out. It is in a box somewhere in the basement: If I come across it: I will post a pic. I loved it; they hated it. I put it away when they were little because they would FREAK when they saw it. It was very similar to the one you have pictured.

Senseidoji: ENJOYING YOUR POSTS!!


----------



## sjc

Didn't find the actual doll in my basement; but I found a pic of her on line:
My kids find her* F-R-E-A-K-Y!!* I always thought she just needed a little love.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> OH MY:
> I have a doll from my childhood that MY KIDS can't even LOOK at without freaking out. It is in a box somewhere in the basement: If I come across it: I will post a pic. I loved it; they hated it. I put it away when they were little because they would FREAK when they saw it. It was very similar to the one you have pictured.
> 
> Senseidoji: ENJOYING YOUR POSTS!!


But...but...but...This is a Tattoo!
Can you imagine that on someone's arm and you having to look at it regularly?


----------



## intinst

I heard the Earth...moo...under my feet. (apologies to Carole King)


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

The new Mustang looks kinda retro.


----------



## intinst

Anyone one hungry for cutcakes?


----------



## intinst

Shhh.


----------



## intinst

It's a keytar


----------



## intinst

This isn't going well.


----------



## intinst

OK, young man, can you explain what you are doing without a lampshade on your head?


----------



## intinst

Or even if you can't, dogs aren't judgmental


----------



## intinst

What are you talking about?


----------



## intinst

Someone help her...STAT!


----------



## intinst

Tomorrow is my first day back in over two weeks, not looking forward to it.


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty pocket kitty


----------



## intinst

Either that or it's yawning cause it's De-Caff


----------



## intinst

For the TMNT fan in all of us.


----------



## intinst

I might use an Apple product for that...


----------



## intinst

Bored at lunch


----------



## intinst

If only I weren't balding on top...


----------



## intinst

Careful there, lotta strain on that cloth.


----------



## intinst

About one hundred people who really trust one another


----------



## intinst

Funny...Right...Down... any other jokes?


----------



## intinst

I need a thimble full of fuel and sneeze in the right front tire.


----------



## intinst

We be nappin'


----------



## intinst

I'm ready to go. Where's my driver?


----------



## intinst

One, please.


----------



## intinst

Making use of what you have


----------



## intinst

Just another day on the subway


----------



## intinst

Nice tree ornament house


----------



## intinst

Good teachers try to keep the classes attention.


----------



## intinst

They also like to see if you follow instructions.


----------



## intinst

Don't buy cups made on Monday.


----------



## intinst

Slow, slow day at the TV station


----------



## intinst

And they stay current with their students' interests.


----------



## intinst

Technology is affecting everyone's lives. (All 9 of them for some)


----------



## intinst

Did you see a cat come in through here?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> But...but...but...This is a Tattoo!
> Can you imagine that on someones arm and you having to look at it regularly?


Right? What are people thinking? This is permanent!!
I once saw a tattoo that: Well let's just say that the guy very creatively (not) made use of a hairy mole on his arm. To put it somewhat discreetly: had a tat of a naked woman in a provocative position with the mole as her...
AND he had his little boy with him. I know; to each his own...but...


----------



## bce

intinst said:


> Slow, slow day at the TV station


Pretty sad that it is a true story:



> Portland, OR - Elementary school principal Verenice Gutierrez suggested that peanut butter and jelly sandwiches might be racist and culturally offensive during an interview with the Portland Tribune. Yes, you read that sentence correctly. We now live in a world that is so politically correct, that what we eat for lunch might offend others dining at the same table. The Harvey Scott K-8 administrator was discussing the district's equity training program which was created to lessen the achievement gap, when comparing the popular lunchbox staple to potential racism.


Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/331844/oregon-principal-claims-that-peanut-butter-and-jelly-sandwiches-mighy-be-racist/#gk2cvBol4qBoy358.99


----------



## Lee44

Hey! I'm driving now.


----------



## Lee44

What? You look funny too!


----------



## Lee44

Teacher! Teacher! My hand was up before his!


----------



## Lee44

Some hedgehogs are just so fake!


----------



## intinst

The Thing: Made From 10 Smashed Pumpkins


----------



## intinst

Mr. DeMille, I'm ready for my closeup.


----------



## intinst

I sure hope that doesn't have the original 1600cc engine, mine could 
barely move itself up long hills, let alone that trailer!


----------



## intinst

Sure looks different


----------



## intinst

Was hot, better now.


----------



## intinst

One sock of kitten to go, please.


----------



## intinst

Must be one hot number he's playin' there


----------



## intinst

Part of why I work second shift is no alarm clocks


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when you can't remember where you 
parked the car after you got home from the party?


----------



## intinst

Hope my Fire HD4G LTE is on there


----------



## intinst

Now my knee hurts


----------



## intinst

You gonna finish that?


----------



## intinst

There's room, I'll share


----------



## intinst

I would sure hate to see this on an auto-drive car here in a few years


----------



## intinst

Dis is how we ride


----------



## intinst

Where's an invisibility cloak when you really need one?


----------



## intinst

Don't look down


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

We always use a high grade of duct tape for these repairs


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Must be one hot number he's playin' there


HE WAS PLAYING: Great Balls of Fire


----------



## intinst

All cat are "different"


----------



## intinst

On high


----------



## intinst

I said...


----------



## intinst

What won't they think of next?


----------



## intinst

The beginning of _SkyNet_.


----------



## intinst

First Pagani in the US


----------



## intinst

I can guess what they say...


----------



## intinst

Window fan


----------



## intinst

?


----------



## Senseidoji

These were taken a few days ago at a state park near my home. Some of these pictures I can see from my bedroom window.


----------



## sjc

*Senseidoji*

Absolutely, breathtakingly gorgeous.
Reminds me of the Flume Gorge in New Hampshire.

You are a lucky person to be surrounded by such beauty!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lee44

I want to live by Senseidoji Wow!!

--------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------

So, do you think this blue thing will work next year?


----------



## Lee44

Black-eyed pea soup.


----------



## Lee44

Kate Plus Eight!


----------



## intinst

Splash


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of the old joke, "How do you sculpt an elephant?"
"Start with a block of stone and chip away everything that doesn't look like an elephant."


----------



## intinst

Been a hot summer in these parts


----------



## intinst

I'm sittin' on top of the world


----------



## intinst

Fast transport


----------



## intinst

Necessity, mother, invention, yada yada


----------



## intinst

Couch potato Potato couch


----------



## intinst

You meet unusual people on public transportation


----------



## intinst

Special delivery


----------



## intinst

Lotta power there


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> I want to live by Senseidoji Wow!!
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> So, do you think this blue thing will work next year?


I want to be a Senseidoji neighbor also!! What a spectacular view!!
Re: the tub... The color yes; the size, NO!! Lol. The pics are adorable.


----------



## sjc

*LEE44:* Here is one for you...


----------



## intinst

They had to stop because the beer was being diluted.


----------



## intinst

A rat rod is a style of hot rod or custom car that, in most cases, imitates (or exaggerates) the early hot rods of the 40s, 50s, and early 60s. It is not to be confused with the somewhat closely related "traditional" hot rod, which is an accurate re-creation or period-correct restoration of a hot rod from the same era.

Most rat rods appear "unfinished", whether they actually are or not, with just the bare essentials to be driven.


----------



## intinst

Russian Sub Kursk


----------



## intinst

Sure hope the owners find it when they get home, what a camouflage job!


----------



## intinst

Perception is reality


----------



## intinst

Cutest costume?


----------



## intinst

Don't see those very often


----------



## intinst

Just park it anywhere


----------



## intinst

There may have been a leak







G]


----------



## intinst

Men, listen to Dr. Cosby


----------



## intinst

Fer Sur


----------



## intinst

Ah, Miss? Your zipper's come undone.


----------



## intinst

THAT"S a lot of tulips!


----------



## intinst

No, puppy does not want to come out and play!


----------



## intinst

Walter's horse insisted on showing off at every opportunity.


----------



## intinst

Shhhh!


----------



## intinst

Having trouble with your lunch being stolen from the office fridge?
Try this approach.


----------



## intinst

Art imitates life. Life imitates art.


----------



## intinst

Guide dawwwwwg


----------



## intinst

My Preciouusss


----------



## intinst

Kind of a fowl thing to do.


----------



## intinst

Next!


----------



## intinst

Think I'd have figured it out without the signs


----------



## intinst

Just the way I want my deck...When I have a multimillion dollar house located on the coast, that is.


----------



## intinst

I don't think offering to shake hands will work either.


----------



## intinst

Sneaks up on you when you least expect it.


----------



## intinst

Acts like he doesn't know


----------



## intinst

Things weren't always smooth on the voyage


----------



## intinst

Well, I thought about it. Does that count?


----------



## intinst

Nice cycle


----------



## intinst

Think I'll change my registration


----------



## intinst

Having a bad head day


----------



## intinst

Didn't you want anything?


----------



## intinst

...and bless Mommy and Daddy and all my brothers and sisters and...


----------



## intinst

Women are much better at multitasking


----------



## intinst

Best hockey dad ever.


----------



## intinst

Go ahead: rub it in.


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'll keep my current job.


----------



## intinst

Slam it!


----------



## intinst

Car theft must be a big problem in that neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Hi there, let's do lunch.


----------



## intinst

That was a ticklish landing


----------



## intinst

Someone's water bill is going to be up this month


----------



## intinst

OK, I'll bite. How'd they do that?


----------



## intinst

OCD sufferer's worst nightmare


----------



## intinst

Nice earring


----------



## intinst

Hover mode engaged


----------



## Lee44

'What do you mean I look like a blanket?"


----------



## intinst

Royal Navy Sea King


----------



## intinst

Lets peal out of here or we'll be next!


----------



## intinst

Not impressed


----------



## intinst

F-18 carrier take off


----------



## intinst

US Marines in Haiti


----------



## intinst

I donno about this, Pulled pork waffles?


----------



## intinst

You don't hurt me; I won't hurt you.


----------



## Senseidoji

http://youtu.be/CI8UPHMzZm8


----------



## intinst

colorful Lexus


----------



## intinst

Densities


----------



## intinst

Interesting use of space


----------



## intinst

Many peoples idea of Heaven


----------



## intinst

Cutbacks are getting serious now


----------



## intinst

Anybody hungry for pot stickers?


----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't fly off with the car


----------



## intinst

Meow


----------



## intinst

Betty White, a few years ago


----------



## intinst

Cold water survival training


----------



## intinst

Chicken and waffles...Why?


----------



## intinst

OK, you taste good. You can ride me.


----------



## intinst

These food pictures are making me hungry, too.


----------



## intinst

Ending an era


----------



## intinst

Hands free


----------



## intinst

Almost makes me wish I had a motorcycle to get washed


----------



## intinst

Anchor chain been down there a while


----------



## intinst

VeeDub RatRod


----------



## intinst

Spidey festival


----------



## intinst

He swing out there like Tarzan?


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Perception is reality


Funny you should post this: I was livid...
My son had his laptop repaired. UPS delivered it to my house... I had run to the local CVS and was gone 15 min tops. Came home; BOX was by the door in broad daylight with the word LAPTOP in bold black letters on it. I couldn't believe they just left it like that!!! WITH THE WORD LAPTOP ON IT!! No signature required?...no...Sorry we missed you note; we require further instructions...


----------



## intinst

Chasing the Shuttle


----------



## intinst

RatRod going Postal


----------



## intinst

Did he use salt on the tail feathers to catch it?


----------



## intinst

The Power of the SmartPhone.


----------



## intinst

"Might" have overloaded that plugin.


----------



## intinst

Mousetrap


----------



## intinst

Secure parking, but maybe a little hard to unpark?


----------



## intinst

Nice :do"


----------



## intinst

Musta missed that low bridge sign


----------



## intinst

They sure are friendly


----------



## intinst

Russian Lada class attack sub


----------



## intinst

Fins


----------



## intinst

Dental Mannequin fits right in with the season


----------



## intinst

The Mystery Aerostar


----------



## intinst

Missile Boat


----------



## intinst

Devil in a blue dress


----------



## intinst

Tight landing spot


----------



## intinst

Necker Nymph personal submarine


----------



## intinst

Please Lord, not that!


----------



## intinst

Congratulations!


----------



## intinst

With whiskers


----------



## intinst

Nice dress you've got partially on.


----------



## intinst

Oh Severus, we hardly knew yah


----------



## intinst

Start early so you can get it right


----------



## intinst

Good Evening


----------



## intinst

Now you've done it


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Devil in a blue dress


That is a shirt. A dress has a bottom half...just saying.


----------



## Lee44

Woo Hoo!!! We-e-e-e-e-e-e!!!!!


----------



## Lee44

Nope. I'm not a frog. Guess again!


----------



## Lee44

Persistence and Dedication!


----------



## intinst

How are you decorating for Halloween?


----------



## intinst

Other than that, "Snow! YaY!"


----------



## intinst

Yawn, just another dinosaur rider


----------



## intinst

Super rough day?


----------



## intinst

You gotta be kidding.


----------



## intinst

Even the mannequins are scary this time of year.


----------



## intinst

Nice costume


----------



## intinst

"No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public." -- Henry Mencken


----------



## intinst

May the Woof be with you


----------



## intinst

More scary mannequins


----------



## intinst

Cute couple


----------



## intinst

Hear me roar


----------



## intinst

If this is what it takes, I've never carved a pumpkin


----------



## intinst

Armor plating


----------



## intinst

With a smile on my face


----------



## intinst

Doesn't that just melt your heart?


----------



## intinst

Today's version


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Rock on!


----------



## intinst

The other is so bourgeoisie


----------



## intinst

Moving van? We don' need no stinkin' moving van!


----------



## intinst

Must be having a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## intinst

Ya gotta be kiddin' me!


----------



## intinst

Or, we could stay sober and make good ones...Nah, what would be the fun of that.


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

Geek protesting


----------



## intinst

Let's scram before we scramble!


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't do that if it makes your eyes bug out


----------



## intinst

The people will just laugh


----------



## intinst

Our three for sure


----------



## sjc

Jason_donovan said:


> Love these posts


Great...Its readers like yourself that keep this thread going:
Feel free to chime in anytime...post whatever you want.


----------



## Senseidoji

They are making a movie called "THE THREE B's" Its going to be about Beethoven, Bach, and Berlioz. The director has been asking big named Hollywood actors to play the lead roles. He has approached Arnold Schwarzenegger who has agreed and was quoted as saying, "I'll be Bach."


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Dressing up the meal


----------



## intinst

Fashter! Fashter!


----------



## intinst

Some would say that most divorces have already had fireworks aplenty during the marriage.


----------



## intinst

As the saying goes, the fastest way to a man's heart is through his stomach.
(Unless you have a rib spreader  )


----------



## intinst

New?


----------



## intinst

Someone has a widdle pwoblem


----------



## intinst

I'll have the bean soup, please. (The other is too salty)


----------



## intinst

Eventually. After the hospital stay.


----------



## intinst

Me neither


----------



## intinst

Color's the same


----------



## intinst

Gee I wonder where they got the idea for the funny troll hair?


----------



## intinst

Not in public !


----------



## intinst

You ride your sheep your way & I'll ride mine.


----------



## intinst

What's the name for a group of Pugs? A puddle?
At least he won't get cold


----------



## intinst

You want to go next, I'll wait.


----------



## intinst

Ending sure isn't HEA.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes the best costumes are the simplest. Not this time, though.


----------



## intinst

Hey, that's two shows in a row! We've got a groupie!


----------



## intinst

With friends like these...


----------



## intinst

No, I thought you were driving


----------



## intinst

Chad always tried to impress the girls.
Oh, they were impressed. Just not in a good way.


----------



## intinst

This is my stop, I'll get out now.


----------



## intinst

It seem warm in here to you?


----------



## intinst

SNAKE ahead!

Pet day at the office was never the same again.









SNAKE ahead!


----------



## intinst

Well, it's a trick. I don't think it's a good one.


----------



## intinst

Driver was either very skilled or drunk.
(I pick...B)


----------



## intinst

I would be running...


----------



## intinst

Ah, cute. Food wants to play in the water.


----------



## intinst

Hi there. What setting do you use for close ups?


----------



## intinst

Break time


----------



## intinst

Hey, Cat


----------



## intinst

And then find out the real story


----------



## intinst

Orchestra in the holiday spirit


----------



## intinst

Slow as a snail,huh?


----------



## Lee44

What independence looks like at 6 months.


----------



## intinst

k


----------



## intinst

Poor yards flamingos


----------



## intinst

Dude...Wa's happenin'?


----------



## intinst

Lazy? Who, me?


----------



## intinst

Ooops, sorry.


----------



## intinst

Man, I hope that's 'shopped


----------



## intinst

$1 shirt that isn't imported. (yet)


----------



## intinst

When the goat's happy, everyone is happy


----------



## intinst

Well, that blows


----------



## intinst

Hey, Babe. Want to share my hot tub?


----------



## intinst

Ole' Abe has mood swings


----------



## intinst

Gamer level - Professional


----------



## intinst

Praying louder so I can't hear you!


----------



## intinst

Really can't add to this story; It speaks for its self.


----------



## intinst

How much for just the bees?


----------



## intinst

Gotta be 50 cents in the couch, I'll hold the cushions for you.


----------



## intinst

I wanta live a cat's life.


----------



## intinst

Crowded, ain't it?


----------



## intinst

Literal interpretation.


----------



## intinst

Lot goin' on in this picture


----------



## intinst

I said, this ain't funny.


----------



## intinst

When you see it...Ow...ow...ow!


----------



## intinst

But, it is open till closing time to make up for it.


----------



## intinst

Dorothy, Are you back again?!?


----------



## intinst

But, were they packed in a food processing plant that also packages almonds?


----------



## intinst

Fancy a cuppa?


----------



## intinst

Or as it is known around here, the individual sized jar.


----------



## intinst

Zoinks!


----------



## intinst

Comin' through


----------



## intinst

And you thought the rock climbers had it rough, want to be a photog.?


----------



## intinst

Garfield and Jon, the later years


----------



## intinst

That guy is all hands


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, everything works all right.


----------



## intinst

Forget the keys, where did I park the car?


----------



## intinst

Keep goin' till it sounds expensive. That oughta do it.


----------



## intinst

Doc, What are you doing?


----------



## intinst

With me, it more like, lying in bed thinking, if I went to sleep now, I'd get 6 hours. Now it'd be 5:45. Now, 5:30. now...


----------



## intinst

Better change the name.


----------



## intinst

Surgery needed in 5, 4, 3...


----------



## intinst

I'd bet they'd be pushing it to steal it, not riding it.


----------



## intinst

So, tell me about these feelings of inadequacy.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Or as it is known around here, the individual sized jar.


My son went through 2 of those KING sized jars this month alone. SNACKS... 
Not because I don't feed the sucker; I cook plenty and then some.


----------



## Senseidoji

http://youtu.be/8LWcTT__1CI


----------



## intinst




----------



## Lee44

Ok, kids, I want to discuss your recent behavior . . .


----------



## Lee44

Have you brushed your teeth? I think not!


----------



## Lee44

On a mission to protect the world. A puppy's work is never done!


----------



## Lee44

Yes, you really do have a big nose. But don't worry about what people say! Lady Gaga says, You're on the right track - You are born this way!


----------



## intinst

shocknam style


----------



## sjc

It was very cold for the past two nights.

I have a little sunroom which is seasonal (unheated).
It has 28 windows facing the south side. I love it.
Yesterday it got up to 90 degrees and I pretended to be in Aruba
I can't wait to sit out there today with my Kindle and
see how high the temp can get up to while I am in Maui. 
It is the little room sticking out the front only 16 windows showing in the photo.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I visit this thread to see some innovative images. I wish I have something that good to add.... Keep up folks.


----------



## sjc

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I visit this thread to see some innovative images. I wish I have something that good to add.... Keep up folks.


You do; you just did.


----------



## intinst

Foggy


----------



## intinst

A fashion statement I hope we'll not see much of again


----------



## intinst

Interesting photobomb


----------



## intinst

Modern take on a classic


----------



## intinst

Who says tanks can't fly?


----------



## intinst

Starry starry night


----------



## intinst

Or the difference between being hungry and being well fed, point of view kinda thing, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Morning after


----------



## intinst

Which law to break?


----------



## intinst

Busy out here


----------



## intinst

If only


----------



## intinst

Geniius


----------



## intinst

And it was shocking


----------



## intinst

In this case, problem solved


----------



## intinst

Don't forget the dressing funny for pictures


----------



## intinst

Puppy and "friends"


----------



## intinst

Ode to Gremlins


----------



## intinst

Thunderbird solo


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

From Fort Point


----------



## Senseidoji

An old woman is rocking on her porch when her dog runs up with an Arabian lamp in his mouth. 
She takes the lamp and "POOF!" a genie pops out. 
" You know the rules, three wishes. Lets hear em" he states.
She thinks and then says, "I want to be rich"
POOF her rocking chair is made of solid gold.
She thinks some more and says, "I want to be young and beautiful again."
POOF she is twenty again. 
She looks around and realizes she is all alone now so she says, "I want a handsome lover, turn my dog into a young man."
POOF her dog is now a gorgeous specimen of masculinity.
The Genie and his lamp vanish and she is ready to play around. 
She looks at her new man and says, "Wanna go and have wild sex." 
His eyes smolder and his lips beg for hers as he says, "Whats sex?"
It is then that she remembered that Rover was neutered.


----------



## Lee44

Wow! You've got a lot of dandruff!


----------



## Lee44

Sexy!


----------



## Lee44

So, do you prefer Grey Poupon or French's?


----------



## intinst

Getting a tow


----------



## intinst

And I thought moles were a problem


----------



## intinst

When I was younger, instead of Rat Rods, These were known as farm trucks or rust buckets.


----------



## intinst

Quite a racy pair there


----------



## intinst

Crew, crew, crew, what the? crew, crew...


----------



## intinst

Vought Corsairs


----------



## intinst

Leopard MBT


----------



## intinst

Chicago Fire Engine


----------



## intinst

Handfull


----------



## intinst

Hope that's maple syrup! Yum!


----------



## intinst

90o


----------



## intinst

See the difference?


----------



## intinst

I want one!


----------



## intinst

Peter, Peter, pumpkin eater...


----------



## intinst

Zeus is angry...


----------



## intinst

Guess I better get shirts made for the next trip out of town


----------



## intinst

(Small) Cabin in the (small) woods


----------



## intinst

Awesome bike...


----------



## SteveScaffardi

Can anyone tell me where the toilets are...?!


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Guess I better get shirts made for the next trip out of town


I don't think so...


----------



## sjc

Loon...
You can always go with the infamous "lousy T-shirt" quote... 

*Senseidoji:
SteveScaffardi:*

NICE TO SEE YOU POSTING!!


----------



## Senseidoji

An old man asks his son for the news paper. 
" Dad, no one reads the paper anymore, its all online. Use my ipad."
"Alright, can I have your ipad?"
His son gladly hands over his precious ipad. 
Two minutes later his father gives him back the ipad and it is wrecked. 
His father says, "You're  right, that is better than the newspaper, that spider didn't know what hit em."


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## intinst

loonlover said:


> I don't think so...


I guess she doesn't want me returned...


----------



## intinst

And so it begins...


----------



## intinst

And following along in the same track:
Exclusive first look at the Star Wars Episode VII set
It's going to be amazing!


----------



## intinst

Another way things have changed, lack of respect for what has gone before


----------



## intinst

Do I want more catnip? You kiddin' me?


----------



## intinst

Ole Sam was a very smart man


----------



## intinst

Looks like the car from the _Incredibles_ movie


----------



## intinst

What did you say? Faster? OK!


----------



## intinst

Bob was very well trained; he always put his toys away when he was through playing with them.


----------



## intinst

Deeper than they thought


----------



## intinst

It's for the people flying over, ELAS.


----------



## intinst

Just had my teef brushed, see?


----------



## intinst

Great job with the gate! Put 'er there!


----------



## intinst

Picard pulls no punches


----------



## intinst

Tomatosaurus Rex


----------



## intinst

Multi level art


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Bob was very well trained; he always put his toys away when he was through playing with them.


Or taking them home for breakfast!!


----------



## Lee44

Wow! Your breath really stinks!


----------



## Lee44

Ok, guys. Let's just wait here for our human.


----------



## Lee44

I'm just a whole bunch of cuteness!


----------



## Lee44

This is my beige hoody. It came with pants, but I don't really like them because . . . well, you know . . . it makes me look big!


----------



## intinst

"Heel!" Excuse me, I meant to say, "Heal!"


----------



## intinst

That's a _Slippin' Slide!_®


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## intinst

Early form of Twitter?


----------



## intinst

Camo cupcakes


----------



## intinst

Sure, wait right there, I'm going outside to get my wallet


----------



## intinst

Must be in a marching band


----------



## intinst

Well, they aren't blue, so...


----------



## intinst

Leason learned. Next time, don't wear shorts. (Maybe body armor?)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Winner of the very creepy car contest


----------



## intinst

So who makes the Buddy scooter?


----------



## intinst

Another point of view


----------



## intinst

A little past her prime


----------



## intinst

Nice drive


----------



## intinst

My fish


----------



## intinst

'48 Chevy Fleetmaster


----------



## intinst

Surf's up!


----------



## intinst

A sailin' we will go


----------



## intinst

Apache popping flares


----------



## intinst

Great infinity pool


----------



## intinst

Upping the ante


----------



## intinst

Robo Phant?


----------



## intinst

Who ordered the fried egg pizza?


----------



## intinst

Look, I'm a deep sea diver!


----------



## intinst

Dang, I missed Oktoberfest in Germany again!


----------



## intinst

Quit clowning around, we have to find Nemo!


----------



## intinst

Anybody home?


----------



## intinst

Wow...Just...Wow.


----------



## intinst

M1a Abrahms firing


----------



## intinst

Polish Mig 29


----------



## intinst

Bacon cheese fries
Because I still have a few blood vessels not completed clogged?


----------



## intinst

Bacon cheese fries
Because I still have a few blood vessels not completed clogged?


----------



## intinst

Close enough; I'll sleep here


----------



## intinst

[He attends State, huh?
IMG]http://i554.photobucket.com/albums/jj425/intinst/infinity%2011/whynotzoidbergplate.jpg[/img]


----------



## intinst

Model for Rushmore


----------



## intinst

That tractor has a 'T' Top


----------



## intinst

BMW driving school


----------



## intinst

Guessing this isn't a graduate


----------



## intinst

Base Jumping


----------



## intinst

one lump or two?


----------



## intinst

Firm believer in truth in advertising


----------



## intinst

Will power, he has it.


----------



## intinst

Artsy wood pile


----------



## intinst

Don't cut yourself on a pleat


----------



## intinst

Nope, haven't seen your son


----------



## Senseidoji

So, this baptist minister is told about a christian dog that is at the pound. 
He decides that his family could use a nice pet and goes to check it out.
At the pound he meets the dog and its caregiver and asks, " prove to me that hes a Christian dog."
The caregiver says, "okay, rover go and find the Bible."
The dog goes over to the shelf and pulls out the Bible, picking from many books. 
The caregiver says, "Good, now look up John 3:16"
The dog lays down, flips the book open and scrutinizes until he finds that exact verse and then points to it with his nose.
"I'll take him!" the minister says. 
Later that evening the minister has some of his flock over for dinner and decides to show off.
After all the tricks are over one of the guests says, "That's amazing, does he know any dog tricks?"
The minister shrugs and then says, "Rover HEEL!"
The dog jumps up with his paws on the ministers shoulders and starts to howl loudly.
"Oh Lord!" The minister proclaims, "He's Pentecostal!"


----------



## Lee44

Paris Hilton's chihuahua's Murphy bed!


----------



## Lee44

What?


----------



## Lee44

What did you say?


----------



## Lee44

OK. Let me repeat myself. YOU . . . NEVER . . . LISTEN!!!


----------



## Lee44

A double short chi-macchiato latte decaf


----------



## intinst

Cat in the Hat Box.


----------



## intinst

We're waiting tap tap tap


----------



## intinst

Great view


----------



## intinst

I luvs shoppin' wif you!


----------



## intinst

Tomorrow, who knows?


----------



## intinst

I see your true colors shining through


----------



## intinst

The fool! What if he spills his beer, huh? What then?


----------



## intinst

just blending in


----------



## intinst

And has better dance moves


----------



## intinst

That's a paragraph you don't see often


----------



## intinst

These are the people we are to pass the baton to?


----------



## intinst

Pentathlon looks like it gets you in good shape


----------



## intinst

Don't think that is one of this year's models


----------



## intinst

I hope they catch me this time...


----------



## intinst

Nice shot of the International Space Station


----------



## intinst

Wilson, you've changed


----------



## intinst

Silja's Symphony


----------



## intinst

Resupplying at sea


----------



## intinst

Just don't drive too fast


----------



## intinst

Lada Class sub at dock


----------



## intinst

Another finely conditioned athlete


----------



## intinst

Those words, I do not think they mean what you think they mean


----------



## intinst

Somebody has a well paid produce department manager


----------



## intinst

Folsom Prison, 1968


----------



## intinst

Yes, I believe I would like one. After all, I'm 28 in dog years, so it's OK>


----------



## intinst

Then we'll get mean


----------



## intinst

Have a nice trip


----------



## intinst

...a tall ship and a star to sail her ...Oh, just leave the light on & I'll make do.


----------



## intinst

What aisle did you say NoDoze was on?


----------



## intinst

Batman with a Kia? Say it isn't so!


----------



## intinst

It moved! I swear!


----------



## intinst

Oh you!


----------



## intinst

Another reason to wear a helmet while riding.
'Course, you would have your protein requirement for the day...


----------



## intinst

Boy do I feel better knowing that


----------



## intinst

No, that's now!


----------



## Lee44

Hi!


----------



## Lee44

But . . . I'd like to go too!


----------



## Lee44

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sjc

LEE44:  
How Cuuuuute!!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Boy do I feel better knowing that


Then again; someone who is wouldn't know what they are reading!!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Why do you suppose that more than one mouse is called mice, but more than one moose is still moose?


Your very first post on this thread!!

Thank you for entertaining us. 
Thank you Loonlover...in so many ways.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Somebody has a well paid produce department manager


It can't be; there isn't a speck of brown or a spot on anything. Photoshopped?? Though I do admire the person's OCD flair!!


----------



## sjc

*We are about to reach our 30,000th post on this thread.

Intinst: I wish for you to have that honor...

POST AWAY!!!*


----------



## Senseidoji

Meet Sunspot.


----------



## Senseidoji

Poor Ashinaga, he thought casual day was more accepting of people covered in fur.


----------



## Senseidoji

I think there was a new disease that surfaced with the invention of the internet, Tourette Hand Syndrome, which only causes the hands to type obscene and strange things for no logical reason. After a few weeks of it going untreated, it causes the whole body to contort and twist, eventually hunching the back, turning the skin a sickly green, with horns on the head and fangs hanging out of the mouth, and the obsessive need to verbally attack everyone’s opinion without reason or logic. Once they have achieved this level of the condition they have progressed into Typing Random Obnoxious Lewd Letters syndrome or T.R.O.L.L. syndrome, from which there is no hope of saving. If one of your friends becomes a T.R.O.L.L, the only known method of preventing them from affecting you is the trolls only weakness, the deletion of their comments. They will scream, as the treatment is often painful, but you must do it or they will infect you and you will become a T.R.O.L.L as well.


----------



## sjc

Lol. We have had our share of TROLLS here. BUT they don't stay for very long once they see what a tight knit bunch we are. 

*INTINST: GO!!! Take the floor for:

30,000 posts on this thread*


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey sjc, we are at 29-0-99 so we have 900 more to go.


----------



## sjc

*zzzzZZZZZZZZZ*

I am sleeping on the job. *Duh...*
I looked quick and jumped on the break out the Margaritas wagon!! lol.

THANKS LEE
THANKS GEOFF:

SO; don't just sit there... get posting so we can get to 30,000. Sheeesh...what are you waiting for?


----------



## Senseidoji

Actual chef at the Coral Cafe in the Finding Nemo exhibit at Disney World: 

Chef "Welcome to the Coral Cafe"
Me " So, this is a seafood restaurant in the Finding Nemo place. Don't you think that's kinda odd?"
Chef " eh, sure."
Me (smartassery coming) "So, hows the clown fish?"
Chef "I wouldn't order it, tastes funny."  
Me


----------



## Senseidoji

" Get out of the way, I'mma beat the boss!"


----------



## Senseidoji

THIS THREAD IS GOING TOO FAST!!!!!!


----------



## Senseidoji

I spent 18 years living in what is considered the most dangerous part of Tornado Alley, dead center. I have seen things that most people can't imagine. This was a fact of life for me until I finally got out 12 years ago.


----------



## Senseidoji

Okay, to help pad this thread I will post some of my stories. This is a bit of freelance stuff I wrote for an online comic book style game. You will recognize the art for the main character as my avatar here. To help you understand the back ground I posted a couple of blog entries about the storyline. It isn't that complicated. Please enjoy.

Background blog post 1: http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2012/06/world-of-clash.html
Background blog post 2: http://thunderchicken-outofmyhead.blogspot.com/2012/06/clash-continued.html

To help pad this thread, I will submit segments of the story in different posts. So that you can find them better on the page, the text will be colored.


----------



## Senseidoji

Joshua Henderson was born in Tulsa Oklahoma and raised a good cowboy with a heart of gold. Not the academic type, Josh eventually wound up training as a private security guard and self-defense specialist. After graduating a full course in self-defense, marksmanship, and basic security procedures, Josh left Oklahoma for Las Vegas where he was hired on by a private security firm that handled private security matters. Josh was good at his job and often rewarded for his skill and devotion. He even won three citizenship awards for his work at the volunteer fire department. His life was turning out to be everything he hoped it would be.

Enter Dr. Jason Osten: Dr. Osten was a thoroughly brilliant geneticist. After spending two years teaching college, he got tired of trying to pound basic science into the foolish heads of kids unwilling to actually use their brain. Eventually Dr. Osten left his position at the university to advance his monetary situation through some military funding so he began experiments on his own. After a lot of experimentation, he discovered methods to cross human and animal DNA. He approached the government about funding to help create a breed of super soldier that would be a cross between human and canine. After seeing what he had already done, the Government not only turned him down, they charged him with endangering human life and animal cruelty. He fled before they could bring him in. Angry and ready for revenge, Dr. Osten set out to create his own army of mutated people and destroy the very government that had scorned his intelligence.
Dr. Osten found his funding in a secret organization that worked for a Government that too wanted to hurt the USA. With money and time, Dr. Osten was able to create a mutated dog species that would be a ruthless warrior. Unfortunately, he could not train the beast and it was obvious that it could never be used for military purposes. So, he decided to continue his original research and bring human DNA into the mix. He needed the mind of a human to mix into the genetics so that it would follow commands and learn. But not just any human would do. No, he would need a specimen that was a top of the line human.
One night the company that Josh was working for got a call. A man wanted the absolute best guard to work for him at his laboratory for a single night. He offered enough money to hire out the whole regiment so the company didn't ask too many questions. Of course their first choice was their star player, Joshua Henderson.
Josh arrived at the lab in the dark of night, curious as to what was so important that they would need to hire a guard just for one night. Surely if this was a government project they would simply call in the military. But a paycheck is a paycheck. Josh found a nice scientist who was thrilled to see him. He stationed Josh just outside the lab where this highly secretive experiment was going down.


----------



## Senseidoji

About two hours into the night Josh heard a strange noise and the scientist called him to come in and help with something. Josh went in without question. What happened next was a blur. Josh heard a strange 'phoot' sound and something pinched his neck, the room spun and he fell down. The next thing he knew he was being placed onto a cold metal surface. The world went dark as he fell to the tranquilizer.
Dr. Osten brought in his dog and took samples from it for the process. He took perverse pleasure in listening to the creature yelp when he stuck the rather long needle into its neck. After mixing the sample with a special solution he injected Josh. While the serum started to infiltrate Josh's body, the doctor turned on a device that bombarded the man with a unique radiation that was designed to cause the process to excel at a massive rate.
The sound of the machine and the writhing of the man on the table scared the dog beast and caused it to thrash about furiously in its containment unit. The cage was no match for the mutant dogs strength and fear. The dog broke free and tore through the lab with rage and ferocity. The first target was the doctor, who was killed when the dog-beast split his skull with its mouth. Then the beast wrecked the lab trying to find a way out. When the beast had finally broken through part of the wall it ran free, leaving a dormant lab behind.

Two hours later: Josh woke on the table. He was nauseated, had a splitting headache, couldn't see much and had a strange feeling all over his skin. All the lights were off; in fact there was no power anywhere. Following the moonlight through the hole in the wall, he too left the lab for the outside world.
Disoriented and sick, Josh stumbled through the desert, searching for help from anyone he could find. At this time of night not too many people were out and about. To his relief he saw the flashing blue lights of a police car sitting on the side of the road. The officer had just finished giving a person a citation and was preparing to be on his way.
Josh approached with hope that the man would see his condition and help. The officer looked at Josh and yelled. With a shaking hand the cop pulled out his gun and pointed it at Josh. Even through his dazed, hazy condition, Josh knew a gun when he saw it, so he ran. The officer did not pursue.
The security agency reported their missing man and the local police searched the laboratory. Authorities found the wrecked lab and the dead doctor and assumed the worst.


----------



## Senseidoji

All over the area, dogs, cats, and even a child were found dead after an apparent dog attack. Some kind of unidentified breed of dog was brutishly attacking anything and everything, then leaving so fast that no one could catch it.
Josh, having found a cave in the nearby canyon, was still sick and unable to process what was happening to him. His arms and legs were growing fur, his muscles were bigger than ever, and he was certain he felt a tail growing out his lower back. He almost passed out when he found where his ears had gone. This had to be a dream. What on earth was wrong with him? The only source of water he could find was a small river and it was too dirty to see his own reflection. His memory was so fuzzy that he couldn't remember his own name, let alone how to get home. He was mutating, lost, and hungry.

One sunny afternoon, a small child was playing on her swing set. This was her daily activity while she waited for her daddy to come home from work. Today, though, she heard a new sound. There was a strange rumbling behind her. Dismounting the swing she looked back to see a large, beastly dog approaching. ''Oh, a doggy '' was her first response, then she noticed the teeth. He wasn't looking for a playmate, he was looking for dinner. She shrieked just as it lunged at her. At the same time, another dog-like thing hit this dog in the side and sent it sprawling across the ground. A man, or a dog/man really, was standing in front of her, with barely enough clothing on to be decent. He growled at the dog that was returning to eat him. The second lunge came and the man punched the dog right in the skull, breaking its neck and killing it. Josh stood there for a moment, surprised at the super human strength he had just felt.
Once the danger had passed, Josh looked at the terrified little girl to say ''Are you okay?'' but all that came out was a 'bark!'. The child shrieked again and ran for home. Just then her mother came out and screamed as well. Josh tried to say that he was just looking for some food when he saw the danger and decided to help, but again it was just a 'Bark'. The woman picked up an empty flower pot and threw it at Josh. He ran away, hiding behind another home.


----------



## Senseidoji

The news reported two sightings of a dog beast that was roaming free and killing other dogs. Due to the panic and growing hysteria, people began to assume that the dog thing that had killed their dog or cat, was this monster that attacked the poor little girl. The police set out a net to find him, but Josh was fast and clever, evading them at all turns. He desperately tried to find home, but nothing looked familiar. He resorted to eating from trashcans and doing his best to not be seen by anyone. 
With the mass hysteria out of control, people started to report all kinds of ridiculous things. The dog man wrecked their car, the dog man dug a hole in their yard and buried a bone, the dog man is an alien who abducted a woman and is the father of her baby. All these reports were false of course, but it only made his infamy grow. Josh was tired from evading authorities. He ran back to the cave where he first took refuge. If he were to die, he wanted to die alone.
By now the police were swamped with scared people and the Governor was calling daily. As a last resort the United League of Heroes was contacted and they sent a team of student Heroes to assist the police. They were briefed on all the reports and information available and told that if found, most likely they would have to kill on sight.
The search continued and the ULH spread far beyond the little suburb to search the surrounding areas.

It was Frost who found Josh. She was following the little river, with the idea that this man would likely need water, and came upon a cave. She was ready to assume she had come across yet another vagrant taking refuge in the cave until she saw the tall ears and the furry body. This was the 'thing' they had been searching for. He was sitting on the floor with his back to the rock wall, his knees up and his arms resting across them.


----------



## Senseidoji

Frost held up a hand and prepared to freeze the life out of him. But this was not a surprise attack as was her intention, the man turned his head and looked at her. She lowered her hand a bit when she looked into his eyes. This man was not threatening her, he was scared, sad, and maybe even crying.
''Who are you?'' Frost asked, not letting her guard down. 
'Bark!' was all that Josh could say.
She smiled, ''Bark&#8230;is that your name?''
He shook his head, but again said, 'bark'
Frost walked into the cave and came close to him. ''Hey, you're kind of cute. I can't believe that you are as dangerous as they say.''
Josh looked down and let out a sorrowful sigh.
Frost lowered her hand and came down to one knee to look him in the eye. ''Who are you?''
Josh realized that he could not communicate with her. He closed his eyes and shook his head. All he wanted to say was, ''Please, just kill me and get it over with.''
Frost smiled and took his hand. Turning it over, she looked at his palm, seeing the rough furless skin. Looking into his eyes she said, " I don't see blood on your hands. Come on, why don't we find out the whole story.''
Josh didn't argue. She was the first person in weeks who had not screamed at the sight of him, perhaps she could help him.

The ULH reported the capture, but did not tell the people that they had taken the man-dog-thing back to their headquarters. It was assumed that he was killed so everyone wrote him off as dead and that was fine by the ULH.
Josh was happy to have food and people who were not terrified of him. He was especially happy when they brought in Tobias Glyph to communicate telepathically with him. Tobias not only learned that this man was not the danger as was reported, but he was also able to help restore parts of Joshua's memory.
The General put Josh through some exercises and found his physical condition to be better than humanly possible. Cerberus, or Dr. Tobias Glyph, did an intense study of his mind and found that it was mostly human, the primal dog side was buried and very minor. He cleared Josh of being a threat to anyone. After all of the tests, Josh was asked to stay and study at the ULH. With the advice and support of his newest friend, Frost, Josh accepted.
Frost gave him his hero name, calling him Bark. She was the one who brought him home, so it was her right. Of course they knew his name was Joshua Henderson, but he was fine with the nickname Bark.


----------



## intinst

Valhalla, huh? Yeah, I'm a little disappointed. I was expecting, I don't know. More stuff, you know?


----------



## intinst

And your last ride will be in a pink...limo. yeah that's it, limo.


----------



## intinst

Any of you guys want a cupcake?


----------



## intinst

You weren't leaving without me, were you?


----------



## intinst

Interesting sibling relationship they have


----------



## intinst

And then "I'm hungry. Sure could go for some Taco Bell.


----------



## intinst

Wanta share my basket?


----------



## intinst

Not that same damn hill...


----------



## intinst

Day is done


----------



## intinst

Give or take a eon or two


----------



## intinst

Super Villains have problems too.


----------



## intinst

Back away, Ma'am


----------



## intinst

Camouflage level - Expurrt


----------



## intinst

Ooh, ice cream sundae!


----------



## sjc

Senseidoji said:


> " Get out of the way, I'mma beat the boss!"


If it is a male cat (no I didn't look) he's playing Madden13 for sure!!


----------



## intinst

Home, James


----------



## Lee44

You really need to work on reducing your stress levels and start using your head!


----------



## Lee44

You promised we'd be having RAT-tatouille for dinner. I D-O-N'T W-A-N-T Friskies!


----------



## intinst

Poor doggie


----------



## intinst

Realistic tat


----------



## intinst

I waz thirsty


----------



## intinst

Bearded lady


----------



## intinst

When I works, I works hard.
When I sits, I sits deep.
When I tries to think, I falls asleep.


----------



## intinst

Crowded scooter


----------



## intinst

You may time now...Have a nice day.


----------



## intinst

Smile!


----------



## intinst

Wore out


----------



## intinst

Yep


----------



## intinst

Who says guys can't multi-task?


----------



## intinst

Feline freighter


----------



## intinst

My place of work,. too!


----------



## intinst

Keep playing, they still look pretty savage!


----------



## intinst

perspective


----------



## intinst

Silver lining kind of thing?


----------



## intinst

Nope, not shopping there.


----------



## intinst

Taking Yoga to a whole new level


----------



## intinst

Just enjoyin g a day at the beach


----------



## intinst

NO! Iz bad for your health! Who feedz me if youz get sick?


----------



## intinst

Popular 10/31, I'll bet.


----------



## intinst

Moon topography


----------



## intinst

That's an awful lot of time on a StairMaster, but time well spent.


----------



## intinst

The quick red fox jumped over the lazy river.
Doesn't use all the letter, but is a more accurate description of the picture.


----------



## intinst

Professional only, don't try this at home!


----------



## intinst

Hello Kitty party bus


----------



## intinst

Watch that first step...


----------



## intinst

Honey, I shrunk the kids time


----------



## intinst

Tink ain't buying it


----------



## intinst

I parked my VeeDub around her somewhere...


----------



## intinst

Some sales aren't much of one


----------



## intinst

Ye olde Bonsai Pipeline ain't what she used to be.


----------



## intinst

A double rose by any other name would still smell as sweet.


----------



## intinst

Shhh! She's sleeping.


----------



## intinst

Can we play yet?


----------



## intinst

Pay day is next week


----------



## intinst

Ba Dum Tissh!


----------



## intinst

About all I use it for


----------



## intinst

You gotta be kiddin' me!


----------



## intinst

Big bubble!


----------



## intinst

Mother Nature still has good balance


----------



## intinst

Wow! Is that an iPhone 5?


----------



## intinst

hello, Flutterby!


----------



## intinst

Crazy person


----------



## intinst

¡ob ǝʍ ǝɹǝɥ


----------



## intinst

Cause she knew right away, I was bad to the bone.


----------



## intinst

Beer Pong at the professional level


----------



## intinst

Purple becomes her.


----------



## intinst

Scary


----------



## intinst

Where'd everybody else go?


----------



## intinst

BatMan is kinda selfish, taking two places right up front.


----------



## intinst

Fiendish


----------



## intinst

hey, Buddy, what'cha got in the box?


----------



## intinst

Maybe not committed, more like lean towards


----------



## intinst

MacGyver's making grilled cheese sandwiches again


----------



## intinst

When you need to go off road with all your stuff


----------



## intinst

Such a deal


----------



## intinst

Gonna fly now


----------



## intinst

That's one answer


----------



## intinst

Apologies to Eric Carmen


----------



## intinst

Too much?


----------



## intinst

Just lipstick today, I think.


----------



## intinst

May the forcey worcey be with you


----------



## intinst

Nice helmet


----------



## intinst

You can build most anything with Legos®


----------



## intinst

Another popular house 10/31


----------



## intinst

Cool dad


----------



## intinst

I'd put a drawbridge on mine


----------



## intinst

Reaching on out there, a little at a time


----------



## intinst

Hello down there


----------



## intinst

Sloth is a little fresh


----------



## intinst

From my observation, thought this was already the law of the land


----------



## intinst

Duck vs. Bovine


----------



## intinst

But...But...But,,,They are everywhere! Everywhere, I tell you!


----------



## intinst

Yah, ha ha. Funny. Now get this thing off me!


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem like they should have to be told.


----------



## intinst

Wore myself out doing it, but there's your Christmas present.


----------



## intinst

Minnesota vehicle?


----------



## intinst

Yum, fence goood!


----------



## intinst

Fast food is getting ridiculously expensive these days.


----------



## intinst

Was bored at school today.


----------



## intinst

OMG! Don't look!


----------



## intinst

Never could run ten feet in that game.


----------



## intinst

No! Get these vicious beasts away from me!


----------



## sjc

Some great great posts. Enjoyed them.


----------



## intinst

Guess the cat isn't a music fan.


----------



## sjc

*Pleeeease scratch my belly; please oh please oh pleeeeeese!!!*


----------



## intinst

Things might get a little blurry for me with all that going on.


----------



## intinst

OK, Got it, no skateboarding Scotties drinking wine and smoking cigarettes. Is that really a problem around here?


----------



## intinst

It attacked first.


----------



## intinst

That's a flying fish I'd hate to meet!


----------



## intinst

Just cleaning up while she's in the area.


----------



## Lee44

What?


----------



## Lee44

Yes! You didn't know? Christian now makes green Louboutins. But, do my hot pants make me look big?


----------



## Lee44

This is the note that was under the image:

Saving a life: During a factory explosion in China, a monkey saved a puppy from the explosion site.


----------



## intinst

Hummer Mini?


----------



## intinst

nap time


----------



## intinst

Is that all really too much to ask?


----------



## intinst

Thanks a lot.


----------



## intinst

And here I thought you were a chalkboard.


----------



## intinst

Some even think I'm a nice guy


----------



## intinst

Fast Combat Support Ship USS Arctic


----------



## intinst

Careful leaning back


----------



## intinst

B-17 at sunset


----------



## intinst

Don't drop the wrench


----------



## intinst

Up a lazy river


----------



## intinst

And nobody wants that


----------



## intinst

Know who my money's on after the first 1/4 mile


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Some even think I'm a nice guy


me does!


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> me does!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


>


aww......


----------



## intinst

Seems odd


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like the fishing would be that good anyway.


----------



## intinst

Some folks are just a little strange.
And some are VERY strange.


----------



## intinst

But did you like the movie?


----------



## intinst

Wow!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> But did you like the movie?


well, technically, she does not kill the first person she meets. that would be Glinda....


----------



## intinst

Big fan of the Periodic Table


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> well, technically, she does not kill the first person she meets. that would be Glinda....


I know that while Dorthy is looking though her window, she sees Miss Gulch riding her bicycle. Doesn't she also see the witch on a broom? (Not that it should count as a formal introduction  )


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> I know that while Dorthy is looking though her window, she sees Miss Gulch riding her bicycle. Doesn't she also see the witch on a broom? (Not that it should count as a formal introduction  )


she sees Miss Gulch morph into the Wicked Witch. but i don't really see that as "meeting".


----------



## sjc

My cousin's late Mother In Law looked just like Miss Gulch...nose and all.  Poor thing...lol.
(Us kids had a field day behind her back)


----------



## sjc

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!*

Enjoy your day.
I am grateful for this forum, ALL of you... and my Kindle!!

Be safe.
Careful what you feed the fur babies!!


----------



## intinst

B-2 Stealth Bike


----------



## intinst

That's quite the exhaust system on that little truck


----------



## intinst

Cue the Outer Limits theme Music


----------



## intinst

Quite telling, don't you think?


----------



## intinst

Would be a hit where I work


----------



## intinst

That you, Treebeard?


----------



## intinst

Nice brakes


----------



## intinst

What a big smile


----------



## intinst

Just passing through


----------



## intinst

Droplet refraction


----------



## intinst

Newly hatched


----------



## intinst

Truck Inception


----------



## intinst

Hey, I know, instead of digging a reservoir, let's build one!


----------



## intinst

Inescapable conclusion?


----------



## intinst

You'd think they'd learn to stay away by now.


----------



## intinst

Typical


----------



## intinst

Smile, Petra


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the warning


----------



## intinst

Plan ahead


----------



## intinst

Awesome dog toy


----------



## intinst

Your power went out because of what?


----------



## intinst

Rather stringent hiring requirement


----------



## intinst

Ah yes, so far.


----------



## intinst

The hidden addiction


----------



## intinst

No worse than the rug on YOUR head


----------



## intinst

When is yours?


----------



## intinst

Cosplay for horses


----------



## intinst

Might want to swim a little faster...


----------



## intinst

Probably cause quite a bit.


----------



## intinst

Dive bombers over the Pacific


----------



## intinst

Goodness, gracious, great balls of fire!


----------



## intinst

As opposed to the fake genuine ones.


----------



## intinst

Pier use fees paid here


----------



## intinst

Now who's ungraceful?


----------



## intinst

I mustache you a question...


----------



## intinst

Be afraid, don't let the tie fool you.


----------



## intinst

One in every office


----------



## intinst

But he's full


----------



## intinst

High rise


----------



## intinst

Trust me on this one.
Took me two tries to beat the boss in there.


----------



## intinst

Sure, go ahead and gloat, maybe next time it'll be you in the cone.


----------



## intinst

wax on, wax off


----------



## intinst

This guy's half Australian.


----------



## intinst

Careful, she's got a ping pong paddle and she knows how to use it!


----------



## intinst

Your tail light is out.


----------



## intinst

Love them 50's trucks!


----------



## intinst

Thanks, it was dark in there


----------



## intinst

Look for the sign


----------



## intinst

Wow, an Isetta! Don't see many like that.


----------



## Tip10

intinst said:


> Hey, I know, instead of digging a reservoir, let's build one!


Did you know the original of this reservoir suffered a catastrophic failure several years ago and dumped something like 1.7 billion (with a B) gallons of water down the mountain in less than 20 minutes?
Believe it was December of '05.
The break in the trees to the right is where it scrubbed the mountain down to bedrock. Google Taum Sauk failure.


----------



## intinst

Tip10 said:


> Did you know the original of this reservoir suffered a catastrophic failure several years ago and dumped something like 1.7 billion (with a B) gallons of water down the mountain in less than 20 minutes?
> Believe it was December of '05.
> The break in the trees to the right is where it scrubbed the mountain down to bedrock. Google Taum Sauk failure.


It just looks like a real problem waiting to happen.


----------



## Tip10

Actually the rebuilt one is pretty safe -- lotta safeguards built in -- spillways to prevent overtopping (the probable issue in first failure). Pretty impressive structure (toured it about nine months ago).


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Smile, Petra


She may not be; but I'm sure you are...


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> She may not be; but I'm sure you are...


Who, me?


----------



## sjc

*LOL.*


----------



## Lee44

Well, I didn't want to bring it up . . .but you could afford to lose some weight!


----------



## Lee44

Yeah . . . I'm givin' you the blue stinkeye


----------



## Lee44

Yeah, and . . . I'm givin' you the gold stinkeye


----------



## Lee44

Smile for the camera!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

This sign is just a few miles from where I live, hence.....



intinst said:


> Cue the Outer Limits theme Music


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Well, I didn't want to bring it up . . .but you could afford to lose some weight!


HOW CUTE IS THAT??


----------



## sjc

HEY??
WHERE IS EVERYBODY
INTINST...YOU OK BUDDY??

HELLLlllloooooo...anyone??


----------



## sjc

*YIKES!!*
*DON'T TELL ME THAT THE INFINITY THREAD IS ENDING...
It can't...It mustn't...but...but...*








*Help...Heeeeellllpppp!! HELP!!... Pleeeeease...GULP!!*


----------



## intinst

Was away for while, then got too sick to do much. My new Fire HD 4G LTE came today & I haven't felt like doing much more than opening the box to make sure it works. 







y I


----------



## geoffthomas




----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Was away for while, then got too sick to do much. My new Fire HD 4G LTE came today & I haven't felt like doing much more than opening the box to make sure it works.
> 
> y I


II, I hope you are on the mend, feeling better, and enjoying your new Fire!


----------



## Senseidoji

Looks like some lucky girl is getting a puppy for Christmas. Wonder if he does any tricks?


----------



## intinst

I seem to spend a lot of time there...


----------



## intinst

I've moved up in the world! I no longer work for peanuts, now it's cherries!


----------



## intinst

Anyone for a quick dip in the pool?


----------



## intinst

Don't move...till I get my camera!


----------



## intinst

"I've been waiting for you, Obi-wan. We meet again at last. The circle is now complete. 
When I left you I was but the learner. Now I am the master."


----------



## sjc

Intinst:
 
*FEEL BETTER*
We know you don't feel well when even new electronics don't phase you.


----------



## intinst

Cat Fancy Fantasy Magazine
?


----------



## intinst

Parking lot rage


----------



## intinst

Sad little guy


----------



## intinst

Somebody is in big trouble


----------



## intinst

Tell me again, who did you buy the race track for, you or him?


----------



## sjc

Hey; what Dad didn't do that. My father was so anxious about a BB gun that my brother was getting for Christmas; that I thought he would _"shoot his eye out"_ with the anticipation of it!!


----------



## intinst

No English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the 
difference between the two words "finished" and "complete".

In a recently held linguistic competition held in London, 
England attended by many of the best linguists around, 
Samsundar Balgobin, a Guyanese man from Bachelors Adventure 
was the clear winner with a standing ovation lasting over 5 minutes.

Here is his answer which made him the winner of the contest. 
He won a trip to travel the world in style and a case of 25 year old Eldorado rum for his answer.

His final question was this: How to explain the difference between COMPLETE and FINISHED 
in a way that is easy to understand. Some people say there is no difference between COMPLETE and FINISHED.

Here is his astute answer:

"When you marry the right woman, you are COMPLETE. 
When you marry the wrong woman, you are FINISHED.
And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are COMPLETELY FINISHED!"


----------



## intinst

You shall not pass!


----------



## intinst

Feliz Navidad


----------



## Lee44

Yes, my name is Marilyn . . . What?


----------



## Lee44

No! It's the Pasa Doble . . . more attitude, please!


----------



## Lee44

You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Lee44

My name is Rap Master P, and I'm here to say,
I think I'm gonna get some sleep today!


----------



## intinst

Got all that?


----------



## intinst

Hard to do sometimes, but the only way to live


----------



## intinst

Well...yeah.


----------



## intinst

Hey! Where's my share?


----------



## intinst

Or is it textual harassment?


----------



## intinst

Ain't it great?


----------



## intinst

Nice boots


----------



## Lee44

Hey Bud, could you stop with the obsessive PDA!


----------



## Lee44

Hey Bud, can you get me a beer? I wonder what's on Oprah?


----------



## Lee44

Louboutins are changing, more red on the top!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> No English dictionary has been able to adequately explain the
> difference between the two words "finished" and "complete".
> 
> In a recently held linguistic competition held in London,
> England attended by many of the best linguists around,
> Samsundar Balgobin, a Guyanese man from Bachelors Adventure
> was the clear winner with a standing ovation lasting over 5 minutes.
> 
> Here is his answer which made him the winner of the contest.
> He won a trip to travel the world in style and a case of 25 year old Eldorado rum for his answer.
> 
> His final question was this: How to explain the difference between COMPLETE and FINISHED
> in a way that is easy to understand. Some people say there is no difference between COMPLETE and FINISHED.
> 
> Here is his astute answer:
> 
> "When you marry the right woman, you are COMPLETE.
> When you marry the wrong woman, you are FINISHED.
> And when the right one catches you with the wrong one, you are COMPLETELY FINISHED!"


I couldn't have said it better myself!! Lol.

(How are you feeling...better??) My daughter was down a good 4-5 days...miserable.


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself!! Lol.
> 
> (How are you feeling...better??) My daughter was down a good 4-5 days...miserable.


I'm better, but workin' seven days a week, 8 to 12 hours a day, doesn't lend itself to making a quick full recovery. Looking forward to retirement in a year and a half.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> I'm better, but workin' seven days a week, 8 to 12 hours a day, doesn't lend itself to making a quick full recovery. Looking forward to retirement in a year and a half.


I hear you. Post divorce; I'll work until the day I die. Well, I hope the year and a half flies by for you. You and Loon deserve a wonderful retirement.


----------



## intinst

Things may be a little unsettled for a while...


----------



## Lee44

I think I'll turn the fan up a little higher!


----------



## Lee44

The new iCat!


----------



## Lee44

Let's just nap for a while.


----------



## Lee44

Puppy Love!


----------



## sjc

Lee:
That is the cutest!!!!
Look at that face (and the baby too...lol.)!!


----------



## Lee44

I know!  I couldn't help myself.  Both faces priceless.  The dog almost doesn't look real!


----------



## sjc

You're right, it doesn't!!  So perfect that it looks almost fake...lol.


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji

Yup, I ain't gonna last.


----------



## Senseidoji

Go ahead, click the link its okay. It is a silly little video I made to go along with a short series based in a mythic pseudo-Japanese land called Rokugan.


----------



## sjc

Senseidoji

Love the reason for the season post.  Thanks for sharing.
Our Governor has been making headlines for trying to be overly politically correct.  We welcome all faiths, beliefs traditions... He wants to change the city's Christmas Tree to Holiday Tree; among other things.  I wouldn't dream of changing my Jewish friends Menorah to something like Holiday Candles...or the 9 candle holder...  Uggh these people who have nothing better to do.  Worry about the mess our state is in with this economy...Hello!!


----------



## Senseidoji

Thanks. A friend needed a poem to attach to some candy canes for a few Christmas gifts and I wrote that. Share it if you would like, I don't mind. I will keep Jesus in this season regardless of what politically minded fool tells me.


----------



## Lee44

Hey Dogg! This is my hood. Get out!


----------



## Lee44

I'm exhausted. I need a Starbucks!


----------



## Lee44

Leverage


----------



## Lee44

Cherry Coke!


----------



## sjc

I have such a horrible cold; my nose is bright red.  OK Rudolph; you're fired...I'm leading Santa's sleigh this year!!


----------



## Lee44

Sorry that you are not feeling well.  A nice hot cup of tea, honey and lemon and some bed rest is due.


----------



## sjc

Thanks Lee:  I've been in bed since 4:30.  My nose is so sore from blowing it.


----------



## Lee44

I have noticed that when I take Robitussin, my down time is much shorter.  I take it, pass out (normal dosage) and often I am better by the next day.


----------



## sjc

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Lee44

I wonder where intinst is.  Hope he is ok.  He usually submits by now!


----------



## sjc

He wasn't feeling well and he was working 12 Hour days. 
INTINST:  Check in... You OK Pal? We miss u and are worried.  Xo


----------



## intinst

Make it a double, would ya?


----------



## sjc

Lol.  Welcome back; how are you feeling?


----------



## Lee44

sjc, how are you feeling?  Better I hope!


----------



## intinst

That's not how you do the Hokey Pokey!


----------



## intinst

You can really feel the sub-woofers when they kick in,. I'll bet.


----------



## intinst

Meanwhile, in Russia...


----------



## intinst

Kinda creepy, that.


----------



## intinst

Bang! Bang!


----------



## intinst

Didn't take long for the change to loosen up discipline on the Death Star.


----------



## intinst

She'd be "handy" to have around.


----------



## intinst

What?


----------



## intinst

What size do you need, small, medium or large?


----------



## intinst

Sometimes I wonder...


----------



## intinst

Do I detect a hint of sarcasm there?


----------



## intinst

Let's ride!


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now?


----------



## intinst

I warned you to keep an eye on that goldfish.


----------



## intinst

Nobody likes spiders


----------



## intinst

Nah, I don't see how just grillin' a steak could be dangerous.


----------



## intinst

If you and/or the camera survive.


----------



## intinst

You're not heeling!


----------



## intinst

Patrolling mah territories


----------



## intinst

Volleyball sure is a great spectator sport!


----------



## intinst

Ah likes Frito's!


----------



## intinst

I like smoked salmon and vodka, but I don't know...


----------



## intinst

Everywhere I go I hear...BELLS!


----------



## intinst

Government improves?


----------



## intinst

Strong


----------



## intinst

Take your son to work day?


----------



## intinst

Wheeeee!


----------



## intinst

Nice fire pit


----------



## intinst

Someone doesn't like Christmas starting so early


----------



## intinst

Shocknam style


----------



## intinst

Bentley, Brrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Bet she doesn't have her boyfriend begging to drive here truck


----------



## intinst

Osprey carrier landing


----------



## intinst

Shortage of taxis in NYC in addition to everything else


----------



## intinst

Should of held out for the Hoverboards


----------



## intinst

Bit breezy today


----------



## intinst

Sploosh!


----------



## intinst

Bubba truck for sale, must supply own stepladder


----------



## intinst

Mom! Not in front of the guys!


----------



## intinst

Venezuelan Poodle Moth, Wonder how they came up with that name?


----------



## intinst

Cool, clear water


----------



## intinst

Tree, meet farm house


----------



## intinst

I'm leaving the area now


----------



## intinst

Music has always been my life


----------



## intinst

Ole Al might have called this one


----------



## intinst

Paper art


----------



## intinst

No fidgeting


----------



## intinst

And Sam nailed this one, too!


----------



## intinst

Whatever the question


----------



## intinst

Silly canines


----------



## intinst

Don't string me up, OK?


----------



## intinst

Here's mud in your eye


----------



## Senseidoji

This is a race of people from my current project. They are called the Thane. They are a peaceful people with a dark secret. No they do not have a concept of clothing, due primarily to the fact they are covered in fur.


----------



## M. P. Rey

LOL


----------



## intinst

Now for something completely different...from anything else in the world.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> That's not how you do the Hokey Pokey!


That's how you do; flat abs in 30 ways!!


----------



## intinst

Will this log do?


----------



## intinst

Why are they building waterfowl?


----------



## intinst

Hope their bikes have reflectors


----------



## intinst

Might be a while


----------



## intinst

Giddyup


----------



## intinst

some shrinkage may occur


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Most people settle for a cat or dog


----------



## intinst

Modern technologies change a lot of things


----------



## intinst

The times they are a changing


----------



## intinst

B-47


----------



## intinst

Music of the highway?


----------



## intinst

Chocolate french toast


----------



## intinst

F-22 and F-4


----------



## intinst

I likes to keep in shape


----------



## intinst

Careful driving the tractor up there


----------



## Bjorn Street

I always wanted to reach infinity... spiritual infinity!  Well, at least I can come close on this thread!!!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> some shrinkage may occur


...And some arteries may become clogged


----------



## Lee44

A cup of chi


----------



## Lee44

How not to be a door mat!


----------



## Lee44

Good boy!


----------



## Lee44

Lyle Lovett


----------



## intinst

Don't you love Christmas music?


----------



## intinst

It really is the end of the world!


----------



## intinst

Better luck next time


----------



## intinst

Got your tree up?


----------



## intinst

Oklahoma won't play


----------



## intinst

The world couldn't end because not everyone has seen this video - Aw of the day?


----------



## Lee44

So totally AWwwwwwwww!


----------



## The Hooded Claw




----------



## intinst

How do you count it down?


----------



## intinst

Got some time on your hands and want to try a new hobby?


----------



## intinst

Some have different traditions for Christmas


----------



## intinst

Ho Ho Ho


----------



## intinst

Awesome sweater


----------



## intinst

Admit it, you'd wear it


----------



## intinst

Question for the day


----------



## intinst

Another car I'll never own


----------



## intinst

Bacon cheese burger


----------



## intinst

Snowy Redwoods


----------



## intinst

I feel a little queezy


----------



## intinst

I think that we've taken it too far now.


----------



## intinst

Dancers among us


----------



## intinst

Little ball of angry wet kitten


----------



## intinst

Be ware the geeks


----------



## intinst

Bolgheri Tuscany Italy
Nice day for a motorcycle ride


----------



## intinst

I don't think so
(I prefer the original  )


----------



## intinst

Be my luck


----------



## intinst

Save yourself some time.


----------



## intinst

Different generations


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising?


----------



## intinst

You think you're punny, don't you?


----------



## intinst

Just like most of the rest of mine.


----------



## intinst

Go away. Don't make me get up. You won't like me if I get up.


----------



## intinst

Disney wasn't responsible for Jar Jar Binks, after all.


----------



## intinst

And stretch, one, two...


----------



## intinst

There might be better ways to employ yourself


----------



## intinst

Now you're talkin'!


----------



## intinst

Very


----------



## intinst

Snow ice cream needs more sugar


----------



## intinst

Looks like they are starting the new Star Wars Movie


----------



## intinst

Our priorities are skewed


----------



## intinst

You forgot college...and the marriage if that's a girl


----------



## intinst

Nice touch


----------



## intinst

You can build anything with Legos


----------



## intinst

Sounds good except for poker night


----------



## intinst

Feeling lucky, punk?


----------



## intinst

Happy to see you! (Don't mind the lasers)


----------



## Lee44

I can't help it. I'm just cute.


----------



## Lee44

I can't help it. I'm more cute!


----------



## Lee44

I can't help it. I'm precious!


----------



## intinst

Cat can't always get the warm bed.


----------



## intinst

Found an old picture from my school daze.


----------



## intinst

How to make a cupcake sammich


----------



## intinst

Doubt that the whole story


----------



## intinst

And with a cute outfit!


----------



## intinst

Help! I've got a human stuck to my feet!


----------



## intinst

Dad, all I wanted was a platform and plywood walls for a tree fort!


----------



## intinst

You're not gonna start hitting the booze again, are you?
You forgot to feed me the last time.


----------



## intinst

Nice form


----------



## intinst

Fire up the grill


----------



## intinst

You know where I'll be


----------



## intinst

Yum!


----------



## intinst

Chugga chugga, chugga chugga


----------



## intinst

Nice place Max has there


----------



## intinst

Makes perfect sense


----------



## intinst

Good night,
Sleep tight.
Don't let the bedbugs dinosaurs bite!


----------



## intinst

Just my luck


----------



## intinst

Stop playing with your food and eat your salad


----------



## intinst

But ize not on the bed (all the way)!


----------



## intinst

Peter Parker's pet


----------



## intinst

Her date will be entertained. (pop! pop! pop!)


----------



## Senseidoji

So, this guy walks into a psychiatrists office. He is in a dark suit that is covered in paint of all colors. On top of his head is a pelican. The secretary immediately admits him to see the psychiatrist. Once he is in, the doctor asks, "So, what seems to be the problem?" The pelican says, "I can't get this guy out from under my feet."


----------



## Senseidoji

Just watch, this is some of the most incredible choreography I have ever seen.


----------



## Lee44

If this is my Easter suit, what's Christmas have in store?


----------



## Lee44

Eating Hunny is exhausting!


----------



## Lee44

I want Hunny!


----------



## Lee44

Wedding Photo


----------



## intinst

I want a new desk for Christmas!


----------



## intinst

Can't do this here, Our tree is in front of a window.


----------



## intinst

A PBR Christmas


----------



## intinst

Santa's got game.


----------



## intinst

On an alternate Earth...


----------



## intinst

Kitty didn't think the cat liter last Xmas was funny.


----------



## intinst

The kind of Christmas decoration that has the police stopping by about your disturbing the peace issue.


----------



## intinst

Little Shop of Horrors tree?


----------



## intinst

Be a lot more expensive with Kindles


----------



## intinst

Dragon star


----------



## intinst

Brings a whole new meaning to "Watch the birdie."


----------



## intinst

Winter wonderland


----------



## intinst

Christmas Holly


----------



## intinst

Sleigh bells ring, are you listening?


----------



## intinst

Santa or present?







?


----------



## intinst

Day after?


----------



## intinst

Purrfect Santa?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful! (As long as I don't have to drive anywhere in it)


----------



## intinst

Santa's helpers?


----------



## intinst

Hey, somebody has to help eat all those cookies and drink all that milk


----------



## intinst

And a furry Christmas to one and all


----------



## intinst

Nice setup


----------



## intinst

Don't want those near my cake


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, prolong my suffering


----------



## intinst

Life's ruff sometimes


----------



## intinst

oopsy


----------



## intinst

Just pour it here


----------



## intinst

Suckers


----------



## intinst

Hey everybody, snack truck's here!


----------



## intinst

Sigh. Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Come on fellas, we've got him outnumbered!


----------



## intinst

Along for the ride


----------



## intinst

Look! someone uses the small size bottle


----------



## intinst

pigsd in a blanket, don't feel all that hungry now


----------



## intinst

Solar ellipse, New Mexico


----------



## intinst

Canadian beer cooler


----------



## intinst

What a way to go


----------



## intinst

Plus, dying is in there as well


----------



## intinst

Aerosmith fans don't miss a trick


----------



## intinst

I be chillin


----------



## intinst

We didn't know you where hiding. 
Where you hiding from us? 
Where we playing hide and seek?
Did we win?
Sob!


----------



## intinst

Must be the commuter train


----------



## intinst

They're trying


----------



## intinst

Interesting concept


----------



## intinst

Getting warmer


----------



## intinst

Some have the charisma top attract a crowd wherever they are.


----------



## intinst

Looks almost real


----------



## intinst

looks pleased with himself


----------



## intinst

And people complain about the stairs in their house


----------



## intinst

Your Ming vase special delivery is here


----------



## intinst

I don't trust elephant sized clowns either


----------



## intinst

Be hard to finish the race from there


----------



## Lee44

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lee44

Exactly what I wanted!


----------



## Lee44

Like I told you yesterday, I WANT FRUIT CAKE!


----------



## Lee44

Ate food . . . opened presents . . . life is exhausting!


----------



## Lee44

The entire fruit cake is missing? OK . . . YES, I ate just a little, but not the whole thing!


----------



## Lee44

Merry Christmas to all . . . and to all a good night!


----------



## intinst

Little one


----------



## intinst

Single red blood cell on needle point (Or so the page I found it on claims)


----------



## intinst

I had a good day once...worst day of my life


----------



## intinst

WW1 tank, colorized picture


----------



## intinst

Hey, where'd my balloon go?


----------



## intinst

Two Face Teddy


----------



## intinst

If you get wet above your ankles today, you sat down in it.


----------



## intinst

Russian Foxtrot Submarine


----------



## intinst

Wakeboard, anyone?


----------



## intinst

November class rusting away


----------



## intinst

Lighthouse with an ice coating


----------



## intinst

Fennec Foxes


----------



## intinst

We don't care


----------



## intinst

Looks ripe, how did the call go?


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

If the windows are painted, why would you turn on the wipers?


----------



## intinst

Find shade where you can


----------



## intinst

Oktoberfest pictures are always good


----------



## intinst

Kitty doesn't fit as well anymore


----------



## intinst

Going green


----------



## intinst

Going green another way?


----------



## intinst

You're too drunk to walk, I'ma gonna take you home.


----------



## intinst

Got a little close


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Studying one another


----------



## intinst

Now that's a roller coaster


----------



## intinst

nice


----------



## intinst

Life is just not fair


----------



## intinst

OK


----------



## intinst

Herbie headin' South


----------



## intinst

Long way from the range


----------



## intinst

Does it still work?


----------



## intinst

No wake zone


----------



## intinst

Now that's service!


----------



## intinst

EV-6 Intruder


----------



## intinst

Donnie, where's your bo?


----------



## intinst

Better than gold?


----------



## intinst

Good balance


----------



## Lee44

All I got was coal!


----------



## Lee44

All I got was a fur hat!


----------



## Lee44

I got Holiday libations!


----------



## Lee44

Come see what I got! Please, come in. Watch your head.


----------



## Lee44

I got Clairol!


----------



## Lee44

I got a cool red hat! Hey! Gimme my hat back.


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Lyle Lovett


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## sjc

I GOT:
A new puppy for Christmas...SO CUTE!!  My other baby (3 year old Lhasa) is in her glory!!


----------



## Lee44

How wonderful sjc, what kind of puppy? Did you get another Lhasa, or a different type?  Puppies are just so precious!  I wish that they would stay puppies longer.


. . . And doesn't the dog look just like Lyle Lovett!!!


----------



## sjc

Lee: Right? Lyle's (or Kramer's) Twin

I got a mix: Shi-poo, Bichon, and a touch of Terrier...
Same color as my Lhasa. TINY!! 6 weeks old


----------



## Lee44

Absolutely adorable.  What a joy!  Puppies are a bundle of sheer happiness.  Puppy's face is so precious!


----------



## Lee44

Run!


----------



## Lee44

I asked for a Playstation. But, I got coal!


----------



## Lee44

How did you say I should play with this?


----------



## Lee44

Really warm in here!


----------



## Lee44

Rainbow full of wonderful!


----------



## sjc

Here is my new baby...Fur babies make for a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## sjc

*Intinst:* How's things?
Miss you


----------



## geoffthomas

Elsewhere it was posted that loonlover and Intinst had power problems, but I think they are back "on" now.  I am sure they have a lot to get done before full activity can happen.
I send out my best to them.


----------



## intinst

Lost power for three days due to ice/snow storm. Just getting back up to speed.

I sometimes have trouble with words, too. (But I don't look anywhere near as cute when I do!)


----------



## Lee44

Welcome back, Intinst.  Sorry to hear about the outage.  Power losses just shut you down so completely.  I recently bought a huge, huge heavy duty battery pack to hopefully lighten the impact on my next outage.  So that I will have something to power somethings up when it happens again.  Good to hear you're ok.


----------



## sjc

Hey you; welcome back (Intinst)...Funny the things that we take for granted; yet, depend upon so greatly (much more so now than we did in the "old" days.)  Ahhhhh...technology.

WELCOME BACK.


----------



## intinst

Bit crowded there


----------



## intinst

Wow, and that's not the receiving end


----------



## intinst

Ready to jump in


----------



## intinst

Think I'd rather wax than mow my car...


----------



## intinst

Glad I didn't have to shovel that!


----------



## intinst

I don't want to live in a crop circle


----------



## intinst

And things go from bad to worse


----------



## intinst

Watch out for that guy wire


----------



## intinst

I'm lucky to get them to look like pancakes


----------



## intinst

Maybe not everything, but yeah, most of it.


----------



## intinst

couple of bums


----------



## intinst

Good call, Al. Good call.


----------



## intinst

Wow, they're prepared for a long stay


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Bet it goes for a little more than it did in 48.


----------



## intinst

Boy, I bet that guy has to hustle.


----------



## intinst

Better click fast and then hold your breath


----------



## intinst

Even the beer bottles are giving employment advice.


----------



## intinst

You know, eye of the beholder and all that.


----------



## intinst

Tuscany, Italy
Take a while, even with a riding mower.


----------



## intinst

Give me some paw, Bro.


----------



## intinst

Need cuddles


----------



## intinst

Thanks, MTV


----------



## intinst

Choose wisely


----------



## intinst

If I don't die when I set down, someone else will when I get up!


----------



## intinst

Just pray you are not on it during the test.


----------



## intinst

Nailed it, Tim


----------



## intinst

Yawn


----------



## intinst

That might work


----------



## intinst

For the win


----------



## intinst

Oh sure, take the only place to sit down.


----------



## intinst

Better be gone before Momma gets there


----------



## intinst

No, No! With your feet!


----------



## intinst

OK, I'll bite. Why?


----------



## intinst

Same question as prior.


----------



## intinst

Pup cosplay


----------



## intinst

Told you not to tailgate me.


----------



## intinst

This your stop?


----------



## intinst

Mom, tell me the truth. Am I adopted?


----------



## intinst

Lest they be forgotten. (As if they already weren't)


----------



## intinst

I don't care, I'm a cat.


----------



## intinst

It'd sell like hotcakes


----------



## intinst

Soon...


----------



## intinst

That is a bigg'n


----------



## intinst

I'm dressed for work now


----------



## intinst

Stand back, He has a tongue and he's not afraid to use it!


----------



## intinst

Now that you mention it...


----------



## intinst

Hot today, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Bet you won't step on my toes more than once this time we dance.


----------



## intinst

Wakey, wakey


----------



## intinst

Kinda pug-nosed anyway, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Wax on, wax off


----------



## intinst

Come on, can't this thing go any faster?


----------



## intinst

Sun bathing


----------



## intinst

Twins


----------



## intinst

OK then...I need a moment to reflect on this.


----------



## intinst

Your goal is to pay attention!


----------



## intinst

Let's hop to it!


----------



## intinst

Point taken


----------



## intinst

Don't forget to post it on Facebook as well


----------



## intinst

I'd still lose. And he'd look better while beating me.


----------



## intinst

Guess they didn't see the "No wake zone" sign.


----------



## intinst

That just doesn't look right


----------



## intinst

Priorities, man. Priorities.


----------



## intinst

Ever needed to get to the swimming pool so bad you 
couldn't wait long enough to get out of your truck?


----------



## intinst

People are strange, gymnasts perhaps a little more than others


----------



## intinst

That looks great! Till some one accidentally sets a trash can on fire in chemistry and you really need to find a fire extinguisher fast.


----------



## intinst

Hammocks? We don' need no stinkin' hasmmocks!


----------



## intinst

What did you draw today?


----------



## intinst

Cue Ike and tina Turner for Proud Mary, Rollin on the River...


----------



## intinst

Bacon fries?


----------



## intinst

Harvey Dent's Cat


----------



## intinst

And your finally test for promotion is to get beef packed mailbag through the alley over there.


----------



## intinst

That must have been quite an equation, there


----------



## intinst

Yeah, free canfy in the box, where have I heard that one before


----------



## intinst

Something strange, in the neighborhood, who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

Car for sale, make offer


----------



## intinst

How to tell when your alarm clock really doesn't like you


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Bet you won't step on my toes more than once this time we dance.


You should have titled it: Normal everyday footwear for the Kardashians...


----------



## Lee44

Glad all that Christmas stuff is over!!


----------



## Lee44

Biggin'


----------



## Lee44

Training Day!


----------



## Lee44

Don't drink and drive!


----------



## Lee44

Happy New Year!


----------



## rocky mountain reader

Once again, I send you big compliments!  This is the best thread on any website I follow.  The choices of photos are great, and your one-line comments are always perfect.

It's a highlight of my day, when I see some of your posts, and that includes similar items posted by others who follow your style.

Keep it up!


----------



## sjc

rocky mountain reader said:


> Once again, I send you big compliments! This is the best thread on any website I follow. The choices of photos are great, and your one-line comments are always perfect.
> 
> It's a highlight of my day, when I see some of your posts, and that includes similar items posted by others who follow your style.
> 
> Keep it up!


We couldn't do it without Intinst and all of you who keep contributing. I love this thread because you never know what you are going to find. It definitely brightens my day (and nights...sleep; what's that?) Feel free to share.

INTINST: Muhhhaaaahhhh. Xo


----------



## intinst

rocky mountain reader said:


> Once again, I send you big compliments! This is the best thread on any website I follow. The choices of photos are great, and your one-line comments are always perfect.
> 
> It's a highlight of my day, when I see some of your posts, and that includes similar items posted by others who follow your style.
> 
> Keep it up!


----------



## Lee44

rocky mountain reader said:


> Once again, I send you big compliments! This is the best thread on any website I follow. The choices of photos are great, and your one-line comments are always perfect.
> 
> It's a highlight of my day, when I see some of your posts, and that includes similar items posted by others who follow your style.
> 
> Keep it up!


----------



## intinst

I can Fly!


----------



## intinst

Nice pic


----------



## intinst

Guess they got away...


----------



## intinst

You lose.


----------



## intinst

The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County
Jumping? How quaint.


----------



## intinst

When you finish here, can you come over to my side of the tank?


----------



## intinst

Watch for falling rocks, indeed.


----------



## intinst

Some pictures just fall to timing.


----------



## intinst

Yawn, I'm bored with boating, guess I'll take the old car for a spin...


----------



## intinst

Sad but true


----------



## intinst

Spotted you, the belly button gave you away.


----------



## intinst

Won't they be surprised when they turn around


----------



## intinst

Tall driver needed more headroom?


----------



## intinst

Epic Parenting


----------



## intinst

And I feel good if I remember to write down all I need from the store


----------



## intinst

OK, now what?


----------



## intinst

I know I parked over there by the fence, somewhere near that pothole...


----------



## intinst

Little further, little further, OK, that'll be good.


----------



## intinst

How airplanes give birth?
A-10 unloading from a C-5


----------



## intinst

Nice kitty


----------



## intinst

Going a little too far there, don't ya think?


----------



## intinst

Out of Elmendorf


----------



## intinst

Kinda like a deer crossing, huh?


----------



## intinst

Lot depending on those little strings...


----------



## intinst

I've seen jets with less going on in the cockpit than this VeeDub Baja.


----------



## intinst

Where it's always just a short walk
To the oldest established, permanent floating,
Crap game pool table in New York


----------



## intinst

Home Depot's clientele is rather varied


----------



## intinst

What'd you say your name was?


----------



## intinst

Russian sub on dry dock


----------



## intinst

Some of those "green" people sure seem aggressive about it.


----------



## intinst

All terrain tow vehicle


----------



## intinst

Books help you to see the world.


----------



## intinst

Even the ETs know


----------



## intinst

Baaaad billy goat gruff


----------



## intinst

Cute heart pendent (trust me guys, it's there  )


----------



## intinst

Choose one


----------



## intinst

Thank you for this shrimp cake of which we are about to partake.


----------



## intinst

Go on, I've got this.


----------



## intinst

Clever


----------



## intinst

Supreme? Then we've got a deal.


----------



## intinst

Why dogs don't have phones


----------



## intinst

Well, if Snape likes it...


----------



## intinst

Getting better at it, isn't he?


----------



## intinst

Baron von Richthofen, I presume?


----------



## intinst

Shhh, we's sleepin'


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm, wonder which car made this mess? (Sure seems to happen a lot, doesn't it?)


----------



## intinst

There, fixed. (Wear your hard hat, though.)


----------



## intinst

I'm sure that's industrial strength Saran Wrap.


----------



## intinst

Whoa, that dress must be industrial strength, too!


----------



## intinst

Get it?


----------



## intinst

Close knit neighborhood, sorta


----------



## intinst

Who says you can't work & have fun at the same time? 
What Tetris figure is coming next?


----------



## intinst

Taking Amazon's Also Boughts to the next level.


----------



## intinst

Don't go up unless you're sober.


----------



## intinst

Welcome aboard


----------



## intinst

I think the safest thing would be to just step away slowly to a safer distance, then get the heck out of there.


----------



## intinst

We're going to the V...E...T, aren't we?


----------



## intinst

I guess it is.


----------



## intinst

Changed my mind. Wake me in an hour.


----------



## intinst

Just when you thought it was safe to go back into the water...


----------



## intinst

Guess someone's figured out how to lower the population total


----------



## intinst

CHEESE!


----------



## intinst

Yep, I know what to do with a fire hydrant.


----------



## intinst

Need to keep working on that makeup appliction technique...


----------



## intinst

Four A-10s


----------



## intinst

Dino, you look cold


----------



## intinst

Hovering Harrier


----------



## intinst

Continuing our tour, this is one of the oldest houses in the area...


----------



## intinst

Next time, no sauce for me.


----------



## intinst

Boat's name is "Catch Me If You can"


----------



## intinst

Nice boat dock


----------



## intinst

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## intinst

I coulda been a contender.


----------



## intinst

Unh!


----------



## intinst

Hold the sauce on mine.


----------



## intinst

Gemini recovery


----------



## intinst

But...It's not a Mustang!


----------



## intinst

Day is done


----------



## intinst

Crisp, not too dry, just the right sweetness, I'd give a 7.


----------



## intinst

I'm a little teapot, short &...wait that not right.


----------



## intinst

Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## intinst

Hey, where is everybody?


----------



## intinst

Just hangin' around hounds


----------



## intinst

Nah Nah Nah Nah, Nah Nah Nah Nah...


----------



## intinst

I was scared of tornados, see?


----------



## intinst

Pup's a little pooped


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, let me see...


----------



## intinst

Up, up and away!


----------



## intinst

Beer looks good


----------



## sjc

Shot would be better; you could make it a "double"


----------



## intinst

Do you really think it will be different?


----------



## intinst

Bet they're real excited about the new year...


----------



## intinst

Boy, that's a bad sunburn...


----------



## intinst

Finger food?


----------



## intinst

Man has skills with a paint can


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

There are some cruel people in this world...Know anybody we can do this to?


----------



## intinst

"Test to destruction" of the Dreamliner wing.


----------



## intinst

Let's go swimming in lake Michigan!


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> There are some cruel people in this world...Know anybody we can do this to?


No, we will NOT do that to anyone here...


----------



## intinst

Yep, pretty much a mystery.


----------



## intinst

tipsy telstar said:


> No, we will NOT do that to anyone here...


There are other places...and people.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> There are other places...and people.


hmm... good point sir....


----------



## intinst

Sigh, that looks so good. Bora Bora island


----------



## intinst

Another ocean post...


----------



## intinst

Anybody in the mood for a Texas Porterhouse steak?


----------



## intinst

Bet that was a mess to clean up


----------



## intinst

Always one in the crowd


----------



## intinst

Cat door


----------



## intinst

Well trained dog, really knows the command "Stay."


----------



## intinst

Is Hugh Howey's book, _WOOL_ a horror story?


----------



## intinst

Dog to dog communication


----------



## intinst

Robo-owl?


----------



## sjc

For your "Another ocean post..."  Another Title would be:  God Bless America...  In the words of Geoff... Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Artificial reef in a short


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> For your "Another ocean post..." Another Title would be: God Bless America... In the words of Geoff... Just sayin'


Yours is better.


----------



## intinst

A realistic wish for all my KB buddies...


----------



## intinst

A clockwork archer


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Yours is better.


LMAO!!


----------



## intinst

Animal actors?


----------



## intinst

Area is rather popular with the sailboats, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

I hate the feeling they know something I don't.


----------



## intinst

I was born ready


----------



## intinst

Clown in every family


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time


----------



## Senseidoji

Some ideas for April 1st this year. 

1: Get a jar of mayo and clean it out thoroughly, but make sure the label is in perfect condition. Then, make a batch of vanilla pudding and place inside clean jar. Bring jar to work and eat, offering helpings to any of your befuddled coworkers. 

2: Run into a gas station where you do not frequent. Frantically ask the clerk what the year is. When he tells you, smile brightly and then run out saying "IT WORKED IT WORKED!"


----------



## intinst

I like Coke better, but bears can't be choosers


----------



## intinst

Hey everybody, lunch wagon's here!


----------



## intinst

I'm smiling, too.


----------



## intinst

Puddle of cat


----------



## intinst

You've been warned


----------



## intinst

Do you mind, I'm eating?


----------



## intinst

Marine Black Knights


----------



## intinst

Island lagoon


----------



## intinst

Hold your nose, this might be deeper than I thought


----------



## intinst

Tank Muzzle Blast


----------



## intinst

I can't do anything right


----------



## intinst

Vietnamese Houseboat


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Where's C3PO?


----------



## intinst

Still looks cold


----------



## intinst

Drive Ride into Sonic


----------



## intinst

Fenway


----------



## intinst

Wonder where they're from?


----------



## intinst

I take mine medium, thank you.
Blue Rare, it's still mooing


----------



## intinst

Don't think the Skyway's going to work, this time.


----------



## intinst

Batteries must of run out


----------



## intinst

Told you we could get it in one trip


----------



## intinst

White looks good on her


----------



## intinst

Probably


----------



## sjc

WHERE IS THAT ISLAND LAGOON PHOTO LOCATION??  Gorgeous...my idea of a vacation.


----------



## intinst

OH NO! I have both of those!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> WHERE IS THAT ISLAND LAGOON PHOTO LOCATION?? Gorgeous...my idea of a vacation.


If I knew, we'd meet there! Or maybe, live close by.


----------



## intinst

Really likes to rough it, doesn't she?


----------



## intinst

Names Bond, Jimmie Bond.


----------



## intinst

Must be a Grape Jellyfish


----------



## intinst

I won't live as long as she has, most likely, but I hope I Have her spirit however long that is.


----------



## intinst

And it was Gooood!


----------



## intinst

Weis...er.


----------



## intinst

Somebody's a fan


----------



## intinst

Wasted the first four, I need to do more than take naps.


----------



## intinst

He's still not sharing!


----------



## intinst

Pumpkin pi


----------



## tessa

WAY TO GO  INTINST!!!!

40000 posts

tessa


----------



## intinst

tessa said:


> WAY TO GO INTINST!!!!
> 
> 40000 posts
> 
> tessa


Thank you! I've had a lot of fun doing it!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Thank you! I've had a lot of fun doing it!


That's what she said!! 
CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Lee44

Ole Blue Eyes!


----------



## Lee44

Teddy Bear Love!


----------



## Lee44

So this is your first visit? OK. Open Your Mouth and Say Ahhhhh!


----------



## Lee44

If I order Friskies from Walmart, the savings will be greater! But, Target has more choices.


----------



## Lee44

Love is both Beautiful and Amazing!


----------



## intinst

What, no Grey Poupon?


----------



## intinst

Pretty place


----------



## intinst

I love fresh corn!


----------



## intinst

Live to ride, ride to live


----------



## intinst

My,my, my, that and some home made french fries, I'm in heaven!


----------



## intinst

Good place to spend a week (or three)


----------



## intinst

WWII turret, Alt Saint Malo


----------



## intinst

Camouflage tree


----------



## intinst

For sale, make offer (Hood ornament included, no extra charge)


----------



## intinst

Ready to grill


----------



## intinst

This child has balance of a ninja!


----------



## intinst

Looks like Dr. Evil had the surgery


----------



## intinst

I couldn't pedal that thing 10 feet without falling


----------



## intinst

Storm Scooper


----------



## intinst

Been there myself


----------



## intinst

Oh, maybe a couple.


----------



## intinst

150 years ago, people crossed the plains, mountains and deserts in covered wagons.


----------



## intinst

Cue the cannibals


----------



## intinst

Been a long time


----------



## intinst

Really needed a Slurpee, I guess.


----------



## intinst

Look fast


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't know where you guys get those images...weird and fascinating


----------



## intinst

Thanks, but (cough, cough) I did it myself


----------



## intinst

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I don't know where you guys get those images...weird and fascinating


Well, I've been called weird before many times (even by Loonlover!), but that's a first for fascinating! 

Or, did you mean like when you drive by a car wreck and can't quit looking?


----------



## intinst

10-4, good buddy


----------



## intinst

I wish I could afford the insurance, forget about the payments!


----------



## intinst

Stick it in just a little more and it's mine.


----------



## intinst

I seem to have lost the rest of my boat!


----------



## intinst

When it has to be there overnight...


----------



## intinst

Ship salvage in the Panama Canal


----------



## intinst

Big Buff crabbing into the wind. (Check those landing gear!)


----------



## intinst

Doesn't seem like cookies are all he loves


----------



## intinst

You put the drain plug in when we docked yesterday, didn't you? No, I thought you did.


----------



## intinst

Magnetic hooves?


----------



## intinst

Lonely on the range tonight


----------



## intinst

Everybody's got to get into the act! (Apologies to Jimmie Durante)


----------



## intinst

R2D2's gone steampunk!


----------



## intinst

My preshisss


----------



## intinst

Don't you McHate it when that happens?


----------



## intinst

What you mean, there's no more milk?


----------



## intinst

Interesting sand sculpture.


----------



## intinst

This should be good


----------



## intinst

Hold my beer and watch this


----------



## intinst

These people scare me


----------



## intinst

Think he's happy?


----------



## intinst

Yeah. Right.


----------



## intinst

I hate karaoke night at the bar.


----------



## intinst

You got one in your neighborhood, too?


----------



## intinst

Well, guess it's time to defrost the ole' freezer.


----------



## intinst

Wasn't me. No, seriously!


----------



## intinst

Tired of waiting


----------



## intinst

Guess he had to get towed out of the mud hole.


----------



## intinst

Missed making the corner by thhaaat much.


----------



## intinst

Does look deep on that end, though


----------



## intinst

Launch in 3...2...1...


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Intinst - just found this thread. Been laughing so much.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> What, no Grey Poupon?


I thought he was looking for a hair in his food...silly me!! Please pass the Grey Poupon...


----------



## sjc

Lee:  The pics are ADORABLE.  My guy's Auntie has one just like Ole Blue Eyes and yes, they are blue.  Any of these real life pics...or are they all pulled off of the web?  In any case they are PRECIOUS!!


----------



## sjc

My NEW puppy is so DARN CUTE!!!


----------



## intinst

Mont Saint-Michel Abbey in Normandy, France


----------



## Lee44

SJC

All from the web.  I look for the awwww factor.  Old Blue Eyes is just gorgeous.  I am sure Auntie is enthralled with her dogs beauty!  She probably can't walk down the street without comment from others.


You should post pics about your cutie!  I feel the same way about my baby, I'm just not photography ready.


----------



## Lee44

A Little More to the Left, Please!


----------



## Lee44

Na Na . . . Na Na Na!


----------



## Lee44

Hello, how are you today!


----------



## Lee44

Dream interpretation: I wish I had a Kindle . . . I wish I had a Kindle!


----------



## Lee44

Say something. I dare you!


----------



## Lee44

Hey Kindleboard Peeps!


----------



## Lee44

The definition of amazing!


----------



## intinst

Scene from Kitimat, BC, Canada Elevation ~1300m. It's a 2 story house. Strong roofs in Canada, eh?


----------



## sjc

That is insane!!  I never, ever want that much snow, ever!


----------



## intinst

Make do with what you got, I guess


----------



## intinst

Must be the bus to "Hello Kitty" land.


----------



## intinst

Ice Breaker Eater ship


----------



## intinst

We're helping


----------



## intinst

All lined up


----------



## intinst

Snoopy's had a hard day


----------



## intinst

Now that, my friends, is a die hard biker!


----------



## intinst

Doc's cut me down to one beer a day, but I'm doin' OK.


----------



## intinst

Nooooo, you get in front


----------



## intinst

Looks like the wolf's got help.


----------



## intinst

Oh, no! I forgot how to cat!


----------



## intinst

Dental office promo


----------



## intinst

No joking around, this is seriously good.


----------



## intinst

There are so many names that come to mind.


----------



## intinst

A large one.


----------



## intinst

Hope it is a while before it comes to this.


----------



## intinst

Don't sink your boats before you cross them, or something like that.


----------



## intinst

Colorado river


----------



## intinst

Nope, don't like that yellow. I'll keep my all black one.


----------



## intinst

HMS QM2


----------



## J.R. Thomson




----------



## Lee44

Puss n Boot


----------



## Lee44

Ahhhhhhhhhh. Ruff day at the dog park office.


----------



## Lee44

Stiff upper legs!


----------



## Lee44

Frisky, did you break that bottle of shampoo with the fish in it? . . . . . . . "Who me?"


----------



## Lee44

Trust me, I didn't eat the sardine. . . What?


----------



## intinst

Above the tree line, Utah mountains


----------



## intinst

Please listen to this important message!


----------



## intinst

Who's kiddin' who?


----------



## intinst

Words to remember


----------



## intinst

Got me for a second there.


----------



## intinst

Good advice comes from unexpected places, sometimes


----------



## intinst

Hey, you signalling to me?


----------



## intinst

And never will


----------



## intinst

Something to think about


----------



## intinst

Now we know It is kinda cute)


----------



## intinst

All hail Caesar!


----------



## intinst

But Officer, I only had one glass of wine!


----------



## intinst

Don't "Count" your chickens before they hatch


----------



## intinst

Oldie but goodie


----------



## intinst

Gym class, some love it, some don't


----------



## intinst

I missed class today, could you email me your notes?


----------



## intinst

Right. Now, paper towels would be more appropriate, though.


----------



## intinst

Dad, you got carried away again.


----------



## intinst

Isn't it amazing what can be done with chalk? (by the talented few)


----------



## intinst

First world problem


----------



## intinst

Cool airshow maneuver


----------



## intinst

Keep digging. I know it's around here somewhere


----------



## intinst

Looks loud there


----------



## intinst

I had a GREAT day!


----------



## intinst

Little harder for him to sneak up on you


----------



## intinst

We built it one piece at a time & it cost lots of dimes...(Apologies to Johnny Cash)


----------



## intinst

Hey! I said no pictures!


----------



## intinst

Puyehue Volcano Lightning


----------



## intinst

Don't have the money or space for a home theater?
Have I got an idea for you!


----------



## intinst

79 Ford Wonder where they got that bed for the trailer?


----------



## intinst

Now you have to be able to hover to be a cheerleader?


----------



## intinst

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## intinst

hope he had the passenger window rolled up.


----------



## intinst

Mantis shrimp


----------



## intinst

Let me out of this slammer!


----------



## sjc

*LADIES AND GENTLEMEN:*

THIS THREAD HAS HIT:
*
30,000 POSTS!!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!! (LEE44 WAS THE LUCKY CUSTOMER WITH THE 30,000TH POST)

*AND TO INTINST: A SPECIAL "THANK YOU" WE COULDN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU!!*
YOU ARE WHAT KEEPS THIS THREAD GOING: YOUR PHOTOS ARE SPECTACULAR... 
YOUR JOKES, PUNS AND QUIPS HILARIOUS...DON'T EVER LEAVE US!! 
*AND TO LOONLOVER: THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR OTHER HALF WITH ALL OF US.*


----------



## BTackitt




----------



## intinst

BTackitt said:


>


Amen, Sister. Amen.


----------



## Lee44

Paris Hilton


----------



## Lee44

I love you! Do you love me?


----------



## Lee44

I've been really good all year. I shared with my friends. I didn't lie to my mom. Can I get a Kindle HD?


----------



## Lee44

I knew she was cheating on me!


----------



## Lee44

The end!


----------



## intinst

Haven't you always wanted to be just inches from a full grown polar bear?


----------



## intinst

YeeHaw


----------



## intinst

Maybe we will be alright after all.


----------



## intinst

I will take my tongue and put it on your left ear 
and there ain't nothin' you can do about it.


----------



## intinst

Cup Cake, get it?


----------



## intinst

You need a siren? 
No worries, I got this.


----------



## intinst

Yeah that's a cool looking slide, but it might need a little work before you go down it.


----------



## intinst

Yoda, the early years


----------



## intinst

This bacon thing is going too far.


----------



## intinst

It's a scary world out there


----------



## intinst

Now it makes sense to me.


----------



## intinst

Smile and...Wave!
Oh, Hi.


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising?


----------



## intinst

When you had to wait till home room to find out if she liked you


----------



## intinst

Poor Herbie, his reputation was never the same, after.


----------



## intinst

Maple glaze bacon cookies. See what I mean about all the bacon?


----------



## intinst

Stag in full velvet


----------



## intinst

Me? I'm the designated driver.


----------



## intinst

Caught the wire


----------



## intinst

Refueling the refueler


----------



## intinst

Up and over


----------



## intinst

Huh, wonder what the tractor doing?


----------



## intinst

It makes a funny clunking sound when I hit the brakes...


----------



## intinst

Halo gamer


----------



## intinst

Judy's having a bad day


----------



## intinst

That's a hardcore soccer mom


----------



## intinst

Yawn


----------



## Lee44

Me and My Shadow


----------



## Lee44

No, you've got it wrong. YOU are cross-eyed.


----------



## Lee44

Nature's amazing colors!


----------



## Lee44

Richard Simmons says exercise is important.


















































































He doesn't like Richard Simmons!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> This bacon thing is going too far.


Ewwwww. Dog treats I hope....


----------



## intinst

Mother Nature's art work


----------



## intinst

I may have posted this one before.
I still do not like it.


----------



## intinst

You're inside. Ditch the sunglasses


----------



## intinst

For Meeee?


----------



## intinst

Not even your trashy kids


----------



## intinst

Well, that will help prepare them for life as an adult.


----------



## intinst

Old Vanilla Ice Hit (Should have said only)


----------



## intinst

Well, those are...different.


----------



## intinst

Funny, that's how I feel about them, too.


----------



## intinst

Ow! Ow! Ow! I looked, you have to as well. Now you hurt Like I do!


----------



## intinst

The end times may be upon us.


----------



## intinst

Rah! Rah! Go, Clean, Go!


----------



## intinst

Cute apron


----------



## intinst

We sunnin'


----------



## intinst

Really catching some air


----------



## intinst

Art Not!


----------



## intinst

Impressive


----------



## intinst

not impressive


----------



## intinst

Sand sculptor extraordinaire


----------



## intinst

Not on the cabinet


----------



## intinst

you are getting sleepy, sleepy...


----------



## intinst

Guess the tin foil hat isn't cutting it


----------



## intinst

Don't make me snuffle you.


----------



## intinst

Just a man and his monkey


----------



## intinst

So, you famous yet? How old are yooooou?


----------



## intinst

Location, location, location


----------



## intinst

Like crop circles, but colder


----------



## Lee44

"Help me!! Please!"


----------



## Lee44

"Can't we watch Animal Planet? Please. Please."


----------



## Lee44

Severe Unadulterated Cuteness!


----------



## Lee44

A difficult life.


----------



## Lee44

Rolling in dough. He has more money than I do!!! Ouch!


----------



## intinst

The Power Of The Pentatonic Scale


----------



## Senseidoji

intinst said:


> you are getting sleepy, sleepy...


Is that a football x-7 stadium I see?!


----------



## Thumper

http://imgur.com/ODvPq


He's...special. 
Not touching that belly, either, he would shred my arm off.


----------



## Lee44

Pink polka dot bikini


----------



## Lee44

This is what I think about that!


----------



## Lee44

Place your carry-ons in the overhead bins


----------



## Lee44

Uhhhhhhh. How do I get out of this?


----------



## Lee44

Yes! I just got a job as a lumber jack.


----------



## Lee44

Beautiful!


----------



## Lee44

A Penguin Nuggie


----------



## Lee44

This is my girlfriend. Don't you touch her!


----------



## Lee44

"and the Beagle and Dalmation puppy became fast friends . . . Do you want me to read the whole thing?"


----------



## Lee44

Me and my shadow.


----------



## Lee44

"Wow! You're just as cute as me! Love that tutu"


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Guess the tin foil hat isn't cutting it


SPEAKING of tin foil hats...


----------



## Lee44

Mommy's got back!


----------



## Lee44

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Lee44

"My name is Masta' Cat & I'm here to say,
You need to get in step with my foot ballet!"


----------



## Lee44

"There are many political issues that we could discuss, today. Let me get my cigar, and I'll be right with you."


----------



## Lee44

Special Steps


----------



## Lee44

Pretty in Pink


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Pretty in Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Awwww.


----------



## Lee44

I want my Maypo!


----------



## Lee44

"Stop! Stop! That tickles. Stop it!"
Baby Fox


----------



## Lee44

'Hmmmm. I wonder what's inside?"


----------



## Lee44

"Mmmmmm. Tasty!"


----------



## Lee44

Amazingness!


----------



## intinst

Boogedy, boogedy, there he goes.
Boogedy, boogedy, and he ain't wearin' no clothes!


----------



## Lee44

"What do you think?" 
"I think we better not."


----------



## Lee44

Me, my rock, and I!


----------



## Lee44

How many humans have their own pool and rest room conveniently in their back yard?


----------



## Lee44

I understand how you feel!


----------



## Lee44

Just one more push and I can reach the ball.


----------



## Lee44

Molly: "What do you think?"

Abercrombie: "That bird doesn't have a chance."


----------



## intinst

Anybody speak binary?


----------



## intinst

Tetris fan


----------



## intinst

USS Texas in dry dock


----------



## intinst

I wanna see his cell phone before I'm too impressed


----------



## intinst

Gotcha


----------



## intinst

One person at a time. (Unless they are real skinny)


----------



## intinst

bwainz!


----------



## intinst

That's a great pacifier!


----------



## intinst

Ultimate Level Beer Pong


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Think they're ready


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## DatDame

Kudos, I love this thread.


----------



## Lee44

Bath time!


----------



## Lee44

Zenned Out!


----------



## Lee44

"If you let me in, I'll be as cute as I can possibly be! I promise."


----------



## Lee44

"Stop It."


----------



## Lee44

"I know what you're thinking! You're thinking Awwwwwwwwwwww. I just can't help myself."


----------



## Lee44

Life is Exhausting!


----------



## Lee44

'I'm so tired I could sleep in a dog bowl. If I could find one!"


----------



## Lee44

Beauty


----------



## Lee44

"Whew! Those jalapeno peppers were awesome!"


----------



## Lee44

"No matter how you look at it, I am a charmer."


----------



## Lee44

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Lee44

Love comes in all forms.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Just sayin'


What in the pong is going on??


----------



## Lee44

Gira the giraffe's got neck!


----------



## Lee44

Where was the photographer?


----------



## Lee44

Human: "I really did stop smoking!"
Fido: "No you didn't!"


----------



## Lee44

"I'll have some tuna, and a few pieces of sushi please. Just charge it."


----------



## Lee44

Life's beauty


----------



## Lee44

"My mom's a rare blue martian."


----------



## Lee44

"Don't worry. You can do it. You went to work yesterday, and you can do it again, today!"


----------



## Senseidoji

I have been trying to make my own coverart to give to people, what do you guys think? 









http://s891.beta.photobucket.com/user/Thunderchicken_2009/library/Free%20coverart


----------



## sjc

JOKE:

A mom is driving her little girl to a friend's house for a play date. "Mommy ," the little girl asks ,"how old are you?"
"Honey , you are not supposed to ask a lady her age", the mother warns .
"It is not polite".
"Ok", the little girl says ."How much do you weigh?"

"Now really ," the mother says , "these are personal questions and really none of your business."
Undaunted , the little girl asks," why did you and daddy get a divorce?"
"That is enough questions , honestly!" The exasperated mother walks away as the two friends begin play.
"My Mom wouldn't tell me anything ." The little girl says to her friend
"Well,"said the friend ,"all you need to do is look at her drivers license
It is like a report card it has everything on it", later that night ,the little girls says to her mother ," I know how old you are . 

You are 32". The mother is surprised and asks ,"how did you find that out?"
"I also know that you weigh 140pounds ." The mother is past surprise and shocked now.
" How in heaven 's name did you find that out?"
"And ,"the little girl says triumphantly ,"I know why you and daddy got a divorce".
"Oh really?"The mother asks ." And why's that?"
"Because you got an F in sex".
Mother fainted.


----------



## Lee44

sjc said:


> JOKE:
> 
> A mom is driving her little girl to a friend's house for a play date. "Mommy ," the little girl asks ,"how old are you?"
> "Honey , you are not supposed to ask a lady her age", the mother warns .
> "It is not polite".
> "Ok", the little girl says ."How much do you weigh?"
> 
> "Now really ," the mother says , "these are personal questions and really none of your business."
> Undaunted , the little girl asks," why did you and daddy get a divorce?"
> "That is enough questions , honestly!" The exasperated mother walks away as the two friends begin play.
> "My Mom wouldn't tell me anything ." The little girl says to her friend
> "Well,"said the friend ,"all you need to do is look at her drivers license
> It is like a report card it has everything on it", later that night ,the little girls says to her mother ," I know how old you are .
> 
> You are 32". The mother is surprised and asks ,"how did you find that out?"
> "I also know that you weigh 140pounds ." The mother is past surprise and shocked now.
> " How in heaven 's name did you find that out?"
> "And ,"the little girl says triumphantly ,"I know why you and daddy got a divorce".
> "Oh really?"The mother asks ." And why's that?"
> "Because you got an F in sex".
> Mother fainted.


Loved it!


----------



## Lee44

Wow!


----------



## Lee44

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Lee44

Amazing Squared!


----------



## Lee44

Hard days work!


----------



## Lee44

The joy that they bring!


----------



## Lee44

Squirrel home decor!


----------



## Lee44

Dog the Bounty Hunter, captured yet again!


----------



## Lee44

Twins!


----------



## Lee44

"No, I don't mind you asking, they had a lot of them at Nordstroms."


----------



## intinst

Still doing this?


----------



## intinst

You could get poked in the eye with an eye


----------



## intinst

Not all that safe


----------



## intinst

That ole animal magnetism


----------



## intinst

Think I'm gonna like this!


----------



## intinst

Might be a Smart car, but I'll reserve judgement on the driver


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, try to guess what dog breed I am


----------



## intinst

I wonder if the back story for this involves alcohol?


----------



## intinst

No kiss and make up this time!


----------



## intinst

Take just a little of the top, please


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Sure I could do it with a ladder in just a little more time, but we've got this realy cool, expensive machinery that was just sitting there and...


----------



## intinst

A little cheese and it will be just like the picture...not.


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

Moo juice jug


----------



## intinst

"Heaven, I'm in heaven, and my heart beats so that I can hardly speak..."


----------



## intinst

For 18 or so years, anyway


----------



## intinst

Hey, I found Waldo


----------



## intinst

There, fixed it.


----------



## intinst

Now where's my boarding gate?


----------



## intinst

He's Laxed and I'm Relaxed.


----------



## intinst

Sure hope the snow plow hurries, I gotta go!


----------



## intinst

Spider woman


----------



## intinst

Think I go back to charcoal...or maybe we could eat out tonight


----------



## intinst

I HATE winter.


----------



## intinst

Just...so...sleepy


----------



## intinst

But then you may be back to "undo" again.


----------



## intinst

(woof, woof, woof, woof)


----------



## intinst

I hate alarm clocks


----------



## intinst

Worst five minutes of my life.


----------



## intinst

Even better question: Why would we care?


----------



## intinst

Point of view


----------



## intinst

We're tanning


----------



## intinst

Thump, thump.


----------



## intinst

Not what I meant


----------



## intinst

Trust me, I are a mechanic


----------



## intinst

Slide on over here beside me.


----------



## intinst

You ever wanted to go swimming so bad you couldn't wait long enough to get out of the truck first?


----------



## intinst

Bath? Yep, just took one.


----------



## intinst

It's a pug world after all, It's a pug world...
(Sorry about the ear worm)


----------



## intinst

Who hasn't wanted to do this with their Beetle?


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Big leprechaun


----------



## intinst

How about a nice game of mudball?


----------



## intinst

Stop slurping your coffee. You know that bothers me when I am eating.


----------



## intinst

Well, that will add a few degrees of difficulty.


----------



## Lee44

Mother's love


----------



## Lee44

Odd couples.









































































Young Melanie Griffith


----------



## Lee44

Following Mom!


----------



## Lee44

Finger painting.


----------



## intinst

Bet this confuses a lot of people, especially the inebriated.


----------



## intinst

CatWoman indeed


----------



## intinst

Need something to do with all those Legos now that the kids have moved out?


----------



## intinst

One in every neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Hey, do you know how much scaffolding costs to rent? Besides, this is quicker. And other things till I fall.


----------



## intinst

Where are my brothers, Leonardo, Michelangelo and Raphael?


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that ought to stop a tank.


----------



## intinst

Fashion World, why?


----------



## intinst

"Pick up some milk on your way home," she said.


----------



## intinst

Interesting parking lot


----------



## intinst

I want to see him pedal it.


----------



## intinst

Epic skiing


----------



## intinst

Don't make us go down there, you won't like it.


----------



## intinst

One way to sell cars


----------



## intinst

Flintstone wheel


----------



## intinst

Me neither


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Car belonging to a true mathematician


----------



## Lee44

Self portrait


----------



## Lee44

See no evil!


----------



## Lee44

Andy Warhol


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Me neither


we know you do carrot.


----------



## Lee44

Unconscious love!


----------



## Lee44

Your plane is ready for take off!


----------



## Lee44

"Hey guys. Say cheese. "


----------



## intinst

Wonder how many characters a minute she can do that way?


----------



## intinst

OK, We're in position, how did you say we get out of this?


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

Just chillin'


----------



## intinst

And other body parts as well.


----------



## intinst

That should make for some interesting tan lines


----------



## intinst

Hello Kitty?


----------



## intinst

Soap shredder. Think I'll just stay with the liquid soap I use now


----------



## intinst

Don't you wonder what caused it to lose altitude and crash?


----------



## intinst

Must be mighty thirsty


----------



## intinst

Wonder how long it takes to put on his car?


----------



## intinst

Levitation?


----------



## intinst

Nice little landing strip


----------



## intinst

Milliner's dozen?


----------



## intinst

So sophisticated


----------



## intinst

Extreme Shopping


----------



## intinst

It must still hurt


----------



## intinst

Can anyone explain to me why women have a longer life expectancy than men?


----------



## intinst

Feel that way sometimes.


----------



## intinst

Huge Bear Surprises Crew on EcoBubble Photo Shoot in BC


----------



## intinst

Automotive Pushmepullyou


----------



## intinst

Does it seem like it's taking longer to get to the barn tonight?


----------



## intinst

It's my outside time


----------



## intinst

Hope he doesn't have to stop on the way


----------



## intinst

"Cool" Snowman


----------



## intinst

Always have a seat in the shade, I guess
Or perhaps a tete-a-tete?


----------



## intinst

Just throw the money in the hat


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life


----------



## intinst

Gluten free, too!


----------



## intinst

Oh well, guess I'll pay the fines then


----------



## intinst

{VERY}


----------



## intinst

What have I done?
(Koalas must be like Gremlins, don't get them wet!)


----------



## intinst

And without overtime pay, for less money


----------



## intinst

Oh sure, it looks pretty...till the limbs fall and take out the power lines.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it's great on the trees, but try shoveling 10 inches of it off the driveway!


----------



## intinst

Oh good, I had that figured out.


----------



## intinst

Break time


----------



## intinst

Oh, stop horsin' around


----------



## intinst

Like father, like son...and son.


----------



## intinst

Aww, too bad. You missed 1nd and 2rd by just a little


----------



## intinst

Don't think I'd walk across it, but ride a motorcycle? No way.


----------



## intinst

Pop Pop Pop Ah, that's better.


----------



## intinst

FAIL! FAIL!


----------



## intinst

And many scratches were had that day...


----------



## intinst

! ? !


----------



## intinst

Well, it's not like you were using all that space, any way.


----------



## intinst

A true artiste!


----------



## intinst

That's a little different tent pitch.


----------



## intinst

Have you seen the well-to-do
Up and down Park Avenue
On that famous thoroughfare
With their noses in the air
High hats, and arrow collars
White spats, and lots of dollars
Spending every dime
For a wonderful time


----------



## intinst

No thanks, I'm really not hungry for cake today


----------



## intinst

I don't Twit or Facebook


----------



## intinst

Don't ask stupid questions, human, just help me get down.


----------



## intinst

Corner Cat


----------



## intinst

I'm just texting my BFF.


----------



## intinst

Dog's got it made


----------



## intinst

WHY?


----------



## intinst

Apocalypse Now


----------



## intinst

Monday Monday, can't trust that day,
Monday Monday, sometimes it just turns out that way


----------



## intinst

My brain is totally convinced that if I tried that position
EMT's at least and probably a coroner would be needed.


----------



## intinst

Have a seat on the sidewalk


----------



## intinst

Must be Salesman of the Year Decade!


----------



## intinst

Nice outfit you are almost wearing


----------



## intinst

Don't read that


----------



## intinst

You are so lucky to have such a thoughtful friend!


----------



## intinst

Can looks old, it's probably gone bad. Check the expiration date.


----------



## intinst

When hotrods go bad


----------



## intinst

And we have lift off!


----------



## intinst

Island's seen a bit of development here lately


----------



## intinst

I is squeaky clean now


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you get lucky and park in the right place.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes you don't


----------



## intinst

Have a nice glass of Legos


----------



## intinst

Remember


----------



## intinst

What's that thing with the funny cord, anyway?


----------



## intinst

How low can you go?


----------



## intinst

What Obedience School?


----------



## intinst

You'll have to excuse the voice, I'm a little horse today.


----------



## intinst

You decide


----------



## intinst

Trust the Duke


----------



## intinst

And I just go to the beach to lie in the sun or swim a little


----------



## intinst

Actually, most mornings for me.


----------



## intinst

Great pool you have here, thanks for the invite.


----------



## intinst

Now I don't want to eat them


----------



## intinst

Cowabunga!


----------



## intinst

Now get out your Kindle


----------



## intinst

This is my stop


----------



## intinst

That looks like a fantastic bridge! From here.


----------



## intinst

I'll call you a cab, you can't drive like this.


----------



## intinst

How about if it was my kids that did that?


----------



## intinst

I don't imagine that eagles smell all that good


----------



## intinst

Doesn't take near that long


----------



## intinst

I've got the expression, but my nose isn't long enough


----------



## intinst

How's my driving? Pretty good for a pug, huh?


----------



## intinst

Here kitty, kitty, kitty.


----------



## intinst

Ouch


----------



## Lee44

"Stop calling me Gummy."


----------



## Lee44

Baby's first swim.


----------



## Lee44

What some guys will do for a date.


----------



## Lee44

When pink head bands are cool!


----------



## Lee44

Fried green bananas.


----------



## Lee44

"They call me Wrinkles. I find that very insulting!"


----------



## Lee44

"You said, fetch the ball!"


----------



## intinst

I am not at all interested in drinking a beer with that on it, for some reason


----------



## intinst

I wonder what you use to get a 4-wheel drive tractor out of a bog like that?


----------



## intinst

Super-ultra-maxi Foosball table


----------



## intinst

Look! It's the flatmobile!


----------



## intinst

UK's had some snow this year


----------



## intinst

Stay on this kid's good side.


----------



## intinst

Yep, that's a nice one.


----------



## intinst

Stay back a little further, would ya?


----------



## intinst

Real Magic!


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Makes you want to cry, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

¡uɐɯʍous ʇɐǝɹb ¡ʎǝɥ


----------



## intinst

I don't feel it would be much of a contest. You're goin' down Tofu!


----------



## intinst

For Meeeee?


----------



## intinst

Sea Lion's got the moves.


----------



## intinst

Bet cleaning it is a bit of a bother


----------



## intinst

Mommy!


----------



## intinst

Some distance for point A to point B.


----------



## intinst

That's a photo bomb


----------



## intinst

Doncha know


----------



## intinst

Does seem like that kind of a year, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Now, if I could spend it here, that would change my outlook quite a bit!


----------



## intinst

Polly wants a cracker


----------



## intinst

Going up!


----------



## intinst

Try holding it like that in 6 months


----------



## intinst

Nope, ain't gonna do it.


----------



## intinst

Quoted for truth


----------



## intinst

Likes the convertible


----------



## intinst

If you can only wear one hoodie, make it the Chewbacca Hoodie.


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Mommy!


Can you imagine?? Talk about freaking out!!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> Can you imagine?? Talk about freaking out!!!


Forgot to post it's name, _The Goliath Birdeater_. Conjures up some images, huh? Brrrr.


----------



## Lee44

OK Obama & Boehner, stop fighting. Time to get the country's business done.


----------



## Lee44

Yeah, get to work!


----------



## Lee44

No more cliffs!


----------



## Lee44

A good and safe future for our children.


----------



## Lee44

A strong economy.


----------



## Lee44

No more taxes.


----------



## Lee44

Hope for all.


----------



## Lee44

Immigration issues resolved!


----------



## Lee44

Love you!!


----------



## intinst

Must...take ...notes...faster!


----------



## intinst

Not here too. AGHHH!


----------



## intinst

Got it. Just the green one.


----------



## intinst

Who you gonna call?


----------



## intinst

How about the time I wrestled with the Great White? (Staying with the aquatic theme)


----------



## intinst

I can multitask.


----------



## intinst

NSFWish


----------



## intinst

Sure, laugh. Stupid human.


----------



## intinst

Keep your legs up


----------



## intinst

Nother year, nother candle.


----------



## intinst

What will they think of next?


----------



## intinst

Really want him to feel welcome.


----------



## intinst

V-22 Osprey


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of weight.


----------



## intinst

I will get out or my name isn't Houdini.


----------



## intinst

View from space


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty kitty


----------



## intinst

Pizza Pizza


----------



## HappyGuy

Uh weembo way! Uh weembo way! 
Uh weembo way! Uh weembo way!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

intinst said:


> Itty bitty kitty


You can just never start guiding a future NAPCAT too young !!


----------



## Lee44

I generally charge for massages. But its ok, this time!


----------



## Lee44

Is this your boss? Just sayin'


----------



## Lee44

I don't like you!


----------



## Lee44

Not recommended!


----------



## Lee44

Ok everybody, let's sing. "Oh, say can you see . . ."


----------



## Lee44

Panda love.


----------



## Lee44

"Ewwwwwwwwww. I'd rather have a V8."


----------



## Lee44

"If I were fat, do you think that I could do this?"


----------



## Lee44

Blonde


----------



## Lee44

"A Kindle would be so much easier!"


----------



## Lee44

"I told you before, and I'll say it again. Stop eating all the sushi!"


----------



## Lee44

Nature's great colorful beauty.


----------



## Lee44

It's amazing how gentle these Momma's are with their baby's. Just the right amount of pressure.


----------



## Lee44

BFFs


----------



## Lee44

"No! No! No! I said catch the Wildebeast, not wave at him!"


----------



## Lee44

"Smile for the camera!"


----------



## Lee44

"Chocolate? Yuk."


----------



## Lee44

"If we talk about this logically, we can work your issues through. Now, tell me about your childhood. Ummm . . . we only have 15 more minutes."


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Polly wants a cracker


POLLY WANTS A FINGER!! LOOK AT THAT BEAK!!


----------



## Lee44

Happy Family Feet!


----------



## Lee44

Full House!


----------



## Lee44

Old man of the sea!


----------



## Lee44

Amazing Inventions


----------



## Lee44

Amazing friendships.


----------



## Lee44

Quick nap


----------



## Lee44

Sleep at all cost.


----------



## Lee44

Justin Beiber


----------



## Lee44

Cat hat.


----------



## Lee44

"Hurry up. I'm ready to turn the page."


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> It's amazing how gentle these Momma's are with their baby's. Just the right amount of pressure.


It really is something isn't it??


----------



## intinst

The History of the Internet
             
            In ancient Israel, it came to pass  that a trader by the name of Abraham Com did take unto himself a young  wife by the name of Dot. And Dot Com was a comely woman, broad of  shoulder and long of leg. Indeed, she was often called Amazon Dot Com.  And she said unto Abraham, her husband, "Why dost thou travel so far from town to town with thy goods when thou canst trade without ever leaving thy tent?"  And Abraham did look at her as though she were several saddle bags short of a camel load but simply said, "How, dear?"         

           And Dot replied, "I will place drums in all the towns and drums in between to send messages saying what you have for sale, and  they will reply telling you who hath the best price.  And the sale can be made on the drums and delivery made by Uriah's Pony Stable  (UPS)."

          Abraham thought long and decided he would let Dot have her way with the drums. And the drums rang out and were an immediate success. Abraham sold all the goods he had at the top price, without ever having to move from his tent.  To prevent neighboring countries from  overhearing what the drums were saying, Dot devised a system that only she and the drummers knew.  It was known as Must Send Drum Over Sound (MSDOS), and she also developed a language to transmit ideas and pictures - Hebrew To The People (HTTP).  And the young men did take to Dot Com's trading as doth the greedy horsefly take to camel dung. They were called Nomadic Ecclesiastical Rich Dominican Sybarites, or  NERDS.

          And lo, the land was so feverish with joy at the new riches and the deafening sound of drums that no one noticed that the real riches were going to that enterprising drum dealer, Brother William of Gates, who  bought off every drum maker in the land. And indeed did insist on drums to be made that would work only with Brother Gates' drumheads and  drumsticks.

        And Dot did say, "Oh, Abraham, what we have started is being taken over by others."  And Abraham looked out over the Bay of Ezekiel, or eBay as it came to be known.  He said, "We  need a name that reflects what we are."  And Dot replied, "Young Ambitious Hebrew Owner Operators."  "YAHOO," said Abraham. And, because it was Dot's idea, they named it YAHOO Dot Com.  Abraham's  cousin, Joshua , being the young Gregarious Energetic Educated Kid (GEEK) that he was, soon started using Dot's drums to locate things around the countryside.  It soon became known as God's Own Official Guide to  Locating Everything (GOOGLE).

That is how it all began. And that's  the truth.


----------



## Lee44

A cup of koala.


----------



## Lee44

"I really could use some Gold Bond!"


----------



## Lee44

Deep Throat (Watergate reference, not Linda)


----------



## Lee44

Webster's Dictionary: Cuteness!


----------



## Lee44

"Oh no you di ent!"


----------



## Lee44

Standard father and son photo


----------



## Lee44

Contemplating world issues.


----------



## Lee44

Petunia


----------



## Lee44

New version of the Coppertone sun tan lotion ad.


----------



## Lee44

Don't turn your back on this guy.


----------



## Lee44

If you have ever been accused of having a big nose, it should no longer be an issue.


----------



## Lee44

End of work day, 5pm on Friday.


----------



## Lee44

My bear.


----------



## Lee44

Quenched


----------



## Lee44

Safe


----------



## Lee44

"Thanks mom!"


----------



## Lee44

Woops!


----------



## Lee44

Cup o cat.


----------



## Lee44

Sock puppet


----------



## Lee44

Love!


----------



## intinst

Gonna be a long day


----------



## intinst

Hope you have better luck than I did. I had to completely reboot.


----------



## intinst

People will go to extremes


----------



## intinst

2001 behind the scenes


----------



## intinst

Wallbrary


----------



## intinst

Any daffy ones?


----------



## intinst

Heading home 1st class


----------



## intinst

2 kinds of people; those with and those without


----------



## intinst

Guitar string, magnified a couple of times


----------



## intinst

You go for the rustic look?


----------



## intinst

Mont_ Saint Michel Abbey_in Normandy


----------



## intinst

Dang machines


----------



## intinst

In the curl with a rainbow above


----------



## intinst

Epic sushi night?


----------



## intinst

That's not how you take a flash picture!


----------



## intinst

Alien snowman


----------



## intinst

Chess, anyone?


----------



## intinst

You shall not pass!


----------



## intinst

Vampire cookies


----------



## intinst

Used too much starch in that veil


----------



## intinst

Bike a little squirrely?


----------



## intinst

Poof!


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time


----------



## intinst

This time I'm gonna catch it!


----------



## intinst

There's some fireworks in their relationship still.


----------



## intinst

Fascinating. It appears to be a feline on a stool.


----------



## intinst

Let me outta here! My water's 'sploding!


----------



## intinst

Streeeeetch Fifty Seven


----------



## intinst

I'm waiting on my fries and diet Coke.


----------



## intinst

We gotta watch out for one another


----------



## intinst

And where's my salad?


----------



## intinst

Try to save you from the noise monster and this is the thanks I get!


----------



## intinst

Culture clash?


----------



## intinst

That about covers it


----------



## intinst

You still doing it?


----------



## intinst

OMG! Here's your sunglasses!


----------



## intinst

Monty Python fan


----------



## intinst

And I thought the shoes were ugly


----------



## intinst

never let your cats watch TV.


----------



## intinst

Wrong Toto


----------



## intinst

Scotties pinwheel


----------



## intinst

Street racing...not what I expected.


----------



## intinst

Living bike lock


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Wrong Toto


and misquote. the line is "i bless the rains in africa".


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> and misquote. the line is "i bless the rains in africa".


Come on, telracs. He' s just a dog. Don' t blame him for messing up a lyric.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Come on, telracs. He' s just a dog. Don' t blame him for messing up a lyric.


yeah, yeah, but since he got the song stuck in my head, i had say something.


----------



## sjc

Lee love Petunia pic. 
INTINST:  Internet story...interesting!!


----------



## Lee44

Petunia's so cute!


----------



## Lee44

Cheetos?


----------



## Lee44

Devotion


----------



## Lee44

Pillow paw.


----------



## intinst

Summoning a demon from the depths of the abyss...or chemistry, take your pick


----------



## Lee44

Cat file


----------



## intinst

Another Chemical Conjuring Trick: Explosive Polymerization
Wait for it...and don't blink.


----------



## Lee44

Hello Kitty kitty.


----------



## Lee44

Convention parking problems. (I've never seen red squirrels.)


----------



## Lee44

"If I sit like this, maybe no one will see me."


----------



## Lee44

Pink in boots.


----------



## Lee44

"Woooooo Hooooooo"


----------



## Lee44

Gorgeous photo


----------



## Lee44

Venomous attitude.


----------



## Lee44

Man and his bees. This was originally on National Geographic.


----------



## Lee44

Standoff in the OK Corral.


----------



## Lee44

Caravan


----------



## Lee44

Baby love.


----------



## Lee44

Love need not be human.


----------



## Lee44

"Was that a can opener?"


----------



## Lee44

Excedrin headache.


----------



## Lee44

Even bears love teddy bears.


----------



## Lee44

Out cold.


----------



## Lee44

Sitting here on this tree stump is so profoundly boring!


----------



## Lee44

"Since my human doesn't know that I can open doors, I can get that tuna and she'll never know!"


----------



## Lee44

I just want to know how these photographers get these pictures!


----------



## Lee44

Toad on toadstool.


----------



## Lee44

In too deep.


----------



## Lee44

"You are my BFF"


----------



## Lee44

"Let's snuggle"


----------



## Lee44

"Where's my briefcase."










"I think I look better in red."


----------



## Lee44

"Yes. I am laying on your clean dish cloths. If they were dirty, I wouldn't consider it."


----------



## intinst

Heard it called a throne before, but...


----------



## intinst

Hope it really isn't that deep


----------



## intinst

Come here often?


----------



## intinst

Brrr


----------



## intinst

This up high or down low?


----------



## intinst

Save Me!


----------



## intinst

Pucker up


----------



## intinst

I got in here before they attacked again.


----------



## intinst

Got a point


----------



## intinst

Defeat isn't pretty


----------



## intinst

Checkmate


----------



## intinst

Garden stairway


----------



## intinst

Keeping it classy


----------



## intinst

Laugh all you want, I'm warm.


----------



## intinst

Kind sir, would you have a spare peanut or two to give to a squirrel who's had a stretch of bad luck?


----------



## intinst

Got bored


----------



## intinst

Exercise is good for you


----------



## intinst

Cozy and a snack in one


----------



## intinst

Tough neighborhood


----------



## intinst

I thought they were stand up boards


----------



## intinst

I'll take you home, you're too drunk to make it by yourself


----------



## intinst

Itty bitty bunny


----------



## intinst

Airbus fleet


----------



## intinst

Catching the wire


----------



## intinst

Cliffs of Dover


----------



## intinst

Patience is a virtue


----------



## intinst

Got you an iPad holder today


----------



## intinst

Tain't funny, McGee.


----------



## intinst

Just chillin' in the pool


----------



## intinst

Now we'll know


----------



## intinst

Nice 'stash, house.


----------



## intinst

Or maybe YOU'VE tried all ten...today.


----------



## intinst

OH, excuse me. didn't mean to interrupt.


----------



## intinst

Now and in the future


----------



## intinst

My assessment is that spell checkers won't always save you embarrassment.


----------



## intinst

Once more from the top, please.


----------



## intinst

Found it!


----------



## intinst

Low clouds


----------



## intinst

Portal


----------



## intinst

So rich even their car has a swimming pool


----------



## intinst

Hers & His


----------



## intinst

Must have not read the placard about "not for use by those who do not understand physics."


----------



## intinst

Between scenes


----------



## intinst

This will not end well.


----------



## intinst

Got my eyes on you.


----------



## intinst

Words to the wise


----------



## intinst

Well, I didn't eat quite all of it...


----------



## intinst

I'd sleep there now!


----------



## intinst

Nope


----------



## intinst

So that's what they mean by black ice...


----------



## intinst

Art or really poor paving?


----------



## intinst

Hello Hello Hello Hello


----------



## intinst

Or something like that


----------



## intinst

Kitten geek


----------



## rocky mountain reader

intinst said:


> Tain't funny, McGee.


You mean that you're old enough to know that phrase?!

And to use it perfectly!


----------



## intinst

Seems like a plan


----------



## intinst

rocky mountain reader said:


> You mean that you're old enough to know that phrase?!
> 
> And to use it perfectly!


No spring chicken, that's for sure!
Stay off of my lawn!


----------



## intinst

Side effect of Sandy


----------



## rocky mountain reader

intinst said:


> No spring chicken, that's for sure!
> Stay off of my lawn!


Same here.



Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## intinst

Flexible, aren't they?


----------



## intinst

rocky mountain reader said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the great work!!!


Roger Wilco!


----------



## sjc

*NOT SO NICE...BUT I COULDN'T RESIST...*
I AM CATHOLIC AND I MEAN NOTHING AGAINST ANY RELIGION OR ANY GOD OR CHURCH.
*...IT'S JUST FUNNY...A JOKE...THAT'S ALL*

A priest was driving along and saw a nun on the side of the road, he stopped and offered her a lift which she accepted.
She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her habit to open and reveal a lovely leg.
The priest had a look and nearly had an accident. After controlling the car, he stealthfully slid his hand up her leg.
The nun looked at him and immediately said, "Father, remember psalm 129?"
The priest was flustered and apologized profusely. He forced himself to remove his hand. However, he was unable to remove his eyes from her leg.
Further on while changing gear, he let his hand slide up her leg again.
The nun once again said, "Father, remember psalm 129?"
Once again the priest apologized. "Sorry sister but the flesh is weak."
Arriving at the convent, the nun got out gave him a meaningful glance and went on her way.
On his arrival at the church, the priest rushed to retrieve a bible and looked up psalm 129.
It said, "Go forth and seek, further up you will find glory."


----------



## Lee44

sjc said:


> *NOT SO NICE...BUT I COULDN'T RESIST...*
> I AM CATHOLIC AND I MEAN NOTHING AGAINST ANY RELIGION OR ANY GOD OR CHURCH.
> *...IT'S JUST FUNNY...A JOKE...THAT'S ALL*


So funny!!!


----------



## intinst

Lake Louise, Alberta Canada


----------



## Lee44

"I need my pink Juicy Couture jacket instead, please!"


----------



## Lee44

Pig tails


----------



## Lee44

Turtle train


----------



## Lee44

"Please. Sushi tonight?"


----------



## Lee44

"Oh no. Not the vet again! Help me, someone please."


----------



## Lee44

Twins


----------



## Lee44

"I really don't like Budweiser. Do you have any Samuel Adams Old Fezziwig Ale, please? Great! I'll take a smoke while I wait."


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

You can aspire to be anything that you want to be!


----------



## Lee44

Warm blanket


----------



## intinst

Don't see any lefties


----------



## intinst

Small rewards for reading


----------



## intinst

Running up quite a score


----------



## intinst

Don't know about elbows, but well over knee deep


----------



## intinst

Quality, not spelling, though.


----------



## intinst

Candle wouldn't go well with dieting


----------



## M. P. Rey

LOL


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  That has to be a bogus Yankee Candle; what the hell does it smell like?  I'm going to look it up on their website...lol.  Sounds DISGUSTING....Eeewwwwww.  If it is the real deal; I'm sure it is a big seller!!...

LEE44:  That pigtail puppy is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## Lee44

the pigtails were precious!


----------



## Lee44

Cat food


----------



## Lee44

This is called a baby Water Monster. Interesting.


----------



## Lee44

Baby blanket


----------



## Lee44

Unusual


----------



## Lee44

The guy above probably needs to start sharing his food, too.


----------



## Lee44

Black & White: "Mary is dating John, and Linda broke up with Oscar."
Ginger: "Oscar wasn't any good for Linda anyway. Did you hear that Tabby & Gabriel kissed?"


----------



## Lee44

"Gimme five man!"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm just so cute. I need a belly rub."


----------



## intinst

Mind blowing chair


----------



## intinst

Portable car


----------



## intinst

Don't know where this is, but I sure would like to go to a concert there.


----------



## intinst

Just taking my monkey for a walk ride ______(fill in the blank).


----------



## intinst

Might work


----------



## intinst

Good balance


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Hot dog burrito.


----------



## Lee44

"What?"


----------



## Lee44

A little bit of a problem.


----------



## Lee44

Matching jackets.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Baldy.


----------



## Lee44

"I was a good boy, all day long."
"Me, too."

"My teacher said I hit Lizzy, but there's no evidence of that."
"My human said I ate all the food on the table, but there's no evidence of that."


----------



## Susan Alison

Corgi flapper - her favorite dance songs were Muskdog Ramble, Digger Digger Dog and King Corgi Stomp.


----------



## intinst

Pack of dogs attack cat, cat manages to escape with its life


----------



## intinst

How's your vertigo?


----------



## intinst

It's...it's... it's just like I dreamed!


----------



## intinst

Always wanted a picture with that guy...


----------



## intinst

Harbor lights...not


----------



## intinst

May excede the weight limitations


----------



## intinst

Nice ride


----------



## intinst

Well,...It's colorful.


----------



## intinst

Can Dog come out and play?


----------



## intinst

Hope the gang sees me in our new ride


----------



## intinst

I don't give a quack about your fresh cement.


----------



## intinst

May the cake be with you


----------



## intinst

Me and Snoopy, we're twins


----------



## intinst

Now set it down over there


----------



## intinst

Insect jokes


----------



## intinst

Not today


----------



## intinst

I laugh at your four WHEEL drive


----------



## intinst

Probably


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

We're going to the V...E...T! What ever that is.


----------



## intinst

Not your everyday wedding picture


----------



## intinst

Thank God for Doctors and Veterinarians


----------



## intinst

I'll go slower next time


----------



## intinst

I'll see your ducks in the Peabody Hotel, Memphis and raise you penguins on the airplane.


----------



## intinst

On a more positive note, I did get the fly.


----------



## intinst

It is getting bad, Huh?


----------



## intinst

You may now dunk the bride.


----------



## intinst

Class all the way


----------



## intinst

Star Trek, one up


----------



## intinst

How did he take the picture?!?


----------



## intinst

Hog with a hog


----------



## intinst

B1 takeoff with AB's


----------



## intinst

Nice pair of weights


----------



## intinst

SNAKE picture warning!

Always check your boots









SNAKE picture warning!


----------



## intinst

Purty


----------



## intinst

Fridge art


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

S'up?


----------



## intinst

"Rock" pillows


----------



## intinst

Eyes in the back of her head?


----------



## intinst

Somebody always has to push the envelope...


----------



## intinst

Camel has style


----------



## intinst

Swim buddies


----------



## intinst

OK, we stopped at your place. Now, on the the fish market!


----------



## intinst

Balance and trust


----------



## intinst

Lights out


----------



## intinst

Photo bomber, professional level.


----------



## Lee44

Posing for the camera


----------



## Lee44

Cruel joke


----------



## Lee44

Day at the spa.


----------



## Lee44

Freckles & an Eye Patch


----------



## Lee44

"If I look at you like this, can I have some of that beef stew?"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm smaller than my ball. But I'm gonna try to fetch it anyway!"


----------



## Lee44

"Now I told you not to roll the Charmin from the second floor down to the first, didn't I!"


----------



## Lee44

"What did you say?"


----------



## Lee44

Cool Rapper Dog


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Thank God for Doctors and Veterinarians


Awwwwww.
AND...
Lee44 Keep it up w/ all those cuties; and I am going to go from 2 dogs to 10!!


----------



## Lee44

SJC - I know, they are hard to resist!


----------



## Lee44

A closer look


----------



## sjc

Lol. What the hell is that?  Reminds me of ALF.


----------



## Lee44

a Proboscis monkey, probably with a lot of insecurity issues!!


----------



## intinst

What's for lunch?


----------



## intinst

I tried to explain this to my boss, but he just kept on insisting that I punch the time clock...


----------



## intinst

Much the same...


----------



## intinst

En Garde, varlet!


----------



## intinst

It's not a closed system


----------



## intinst

Seems a little late in the season


----------



## intinst

You gotta problem, Bub?


----------



## intinst

Well, there is that


----------



## intinst

Just picking out a shirt


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## intinst

Nice kicks


----------



## intinst

Hey Dog, it cold outside? Sure warm and toastie in here. Bet you wish you were in by the fire, huh?


----------



## intinst

So cute, I had to repost this.


----------



## intinst

Haven't really had any trouble since we hired the security guard for the door.


----------



## intinst

Flooding can cause some real problems


----------



## intinst

Beach volleyball is a great spectator sport.


----------



## intinst

Makes you feel rather small, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Wonder If I am still a woman...Yep.


----------



## intinst

Back off!


----------



## intinst

Little dog, big ideas


----------



## intinst

Penelope in pink


----------



## intinst

A table by the water? Certainly sir.


----------



## intinst

Whoka whoka whoka


----------



## intinst

Hmmm, I guess I don't have to go after all...


----------



## intinst

More mud truck right now.


----------



## intinst

A very funny man


----------



## intinst

Kingly


----------



## intinst

Nice gesture


----------



## intinst

Oopsy


----------



## intinst

Sasha Grey Birthday


----------



## intinst

Solar Flare size comparison. Tiny, ain't we?


----------



## intinst

Too late now


----------



## intinst

You fish your way, I'll fish mine


----------



## intinst

Nice beach; water's kinda green, though.


----------



## intinst

Roaming home


----------



## intinst

F-15 full throttle takeoff


----------



## intinst

Comb out gonna take a while.


----------



## intinst

USS Wale leaving dry dock


----------



## intinst

Don't slow for pedestrians


----------



## intinst

Hey, Mister! That's not part of the mountain, That's my roof!


----------



## intinst

AC-130 Spectre


----------



## intinst

When's it going to be my turn to drive again?


----------



## intinst

Excuse me; I ordered the large sandwich.


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm. Can hold more condiments?


----------



## intinst

Hey, your tail lights out.


----------



## intinst

That's gonna be expensive


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Nice beach; water's kinda green, though.


Green?
Water - what water?


----------



## Lee44

Did you ever do this?


----------



## Lee44

"It might appear that I am self absorbed."


----------



## Lee44

"Simon sez do this."


----------



## Lee44

"A vicious killer entered the house. He sat on the couch. He kept tearing it apart. And then we chased him."
"Do you believe us?"


----------



## Lee44

Muzzle sandwich.


----------



## Lee44

Blue and hazel eyes


----------



## Lee44

Priceless


----------



## intinst

So, what do you think? Get the face lift or no?


----------



## intinst

Dessert's ready


----------



## intinst

Maybe one or two


----------



## intinst

Stockholm is colorful.


----------



## intinst

Beats getting up there with a mower


----------



## intinst

You're not going to eat all that, are you?


----------



## intinst

Blending in


----------



## intinst

That didn't take long


----------



## intinst

Very cool spiraling aurora


----------



## intinst

I needs a push


----------



## intinst

Don't start now...the chainsaw I mean.


----------



## intinst

So that's what he meant by paybacks are heck


----------



## intinst

Wonder how it tastes?


----------



## intinst

No worries


----------



## intinst

Yeah, it's a little bit of a fixer-upper but just look at that moat pool!


----------



## intinst

Mmmmm, smoked turkey


----------



## intinst

The eyes have it


----------



## intinst

My, that cerainly is a big whatchamacallit you guys have there.


----------



## intinst

My only response is, Why?


----------



## intinst

one in every neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Sturdy little tree


----------



## intinst

They really try to discourage on street parking in this area


----------



## intinst

Stadium seating


----------



## intinst

Poorman's Cash Cadilac? (One piece at a time)


----------



## intinst

Wow, think of the coffee table books you could get out of that


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when?


----------



## intinst

Now that I have your attention...


----------



## intinst

What would Admiral Ackbar say?


----------



## intinst

One fancy spaghetti cooker


----------



## intinst

Why do we have to keep explaining these things?


----------



## intinst

Closer than usual


----------



## intinst

What you we expecting UPS?


----------



## intinst

Just about ready for the game. Oh shoot! Forgot the TV!


----------



## intinst

Most of them won't make eye contact, anyway.


----------



## intinst

It's a different culture


----------



## intinst

Step right in, Mr. Mailman.


----------



## intinst

C is for Crackers?


----------



## intinst

May I come in? I have a bit of a problem.


----------



## intinst

Riiiiight


----------



## intinst

Little Velociraptors, walking backwards at your feet. Hmmmm.


----------



## intinst

If I can't see it, it isn't there


----------



## intinst

Deep thinker


----------



## intinst

Social engineer, but what's the diff?


----------



## intinst

Nappytime


----------



## intinst

Got time for a belly rub?


----------



## intinst

Might be getting desperate, there.


----------



## intinst

Scarlet, your building in this picture?


----------



## intinst

The model sure looks happy.


----------



## intinst

Cracker Snacker


----------



## intinst

Mmmmmm!


----------



## intinst

Joshua tree, been around much longer than U2.


----------



## intinst

Beach Bench

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## intinst

Taste the rainbow


----------



## intinst

Serious about the skin protection


----------



## intinst

Seawise Giant, later Happy Giant, Jahre Viking and Knock Nevis, was a ULCC supertanker and the longest 
ship ever built. She possessed the greatest deadweight tonnage ever recorded. Fully laden, her displacement 
was 657,019 tonnes (646,642 long tons; 724,239 short tons), the heaviest ship of any kind, and with a draft 
of 24.6 m (81 ft), she was incapable of navigating the English Channel, the Suez Canal or the Panama Canal. 
Overall, she was generally considered the largest ship ever built,[5][6] as well as the largest self-propelled 
man made object ever built. (According to Wikipedia)


----------



## intinst

Rainbow road


----------



## intinst

Amazing clock


----------



## intinst

A river runs under it


----------



## intinst

I think the place you are looking for is over that direction...


----------



## intinst

An idea whose time has come?


----------



## intinst

No one ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American people.
H. L. Mencken


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Scarlet, your building in this picture?


that made me dizzy....

and no, i live in brooklyn.. and my work building is not quite in the picture either


----------



## intinst

Don't feel bad, it will happen.


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> that made me dizzy....
> 
> and no, i live in brooklyn.. and my work building is not quite in the picture either


I was thinking work building, knew you didn't live near.


----------



## intinst

It's called fashion. Look it up.


----------



## intinst

NYC 1909


----------



## intinst

Decorating will be easy next year


----------



## intinst

Politeness always pays


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

Hot Babe!








Hope you didn't injure your scrolling finger


----------



## intinst

Special delivery


----------



## intinst

Service above and beyond


----------



## intinst

Can you hurry it up, my nose itches.


----------



## intinst

I was just trying to help!


----------



## intinst

Giddyup!


----------



## intinst

Sheesh! Knock first!


----------



## intinst

Tower, this is Ghost rider requesting a flyby.


----------



## intinst

Clear Xbox case


----------



## intinst

Should you otter be in here with me?


----------



## NogDog

Or perhaps: "Hmm...I think I _might_ have overshot the landing?"



intinst said:


> Tower, this is Ghost rider requesting a flyby.


----------



## intinst

Fixed it


----------



## intinst

My, what big paws you have


----------



## intinst

I'm cold. Are you cold? Cause I'm really cold.


----------



## intinst

Much better


----------



## intinst

I knew...that someday...it would WORK!


----------



## intinst

That guy could use a shave


----------



## intinst

Thinks he's punny


----------



## intinst

Now don't you feel better about your ski trip?


----------



## intinst

Need volunteers to prove the theory


----------



## intinst

Watch your back


----------



## intinst

The power of the one quart zip-lock bag


----------



## intinst

Lots better attendance this year...or so I'm told.


----------



## intinst

Amen, Brother. Amen.


----------



## intinst

Equal chance of occurrence, I'd say.


----------



## intinst

Cat burglar among us


----------



## intinst

Maybe it should see a doctor


----------



## intinst

I believe there has bee a horrible scam perpetrated on that house owner.


----------



## intinst

I let myself in...


----------



## intinst

Frosty on vacation


----------



## intinst

No, it doesn't make me feel any warmer


----------



## intinst

Doesn't bode well for the family sedan


----------



## intinst

Man of convictions


----------



## intinst

I'm almost finished with my den, just needs a few more touches


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like too much to me


----------



## intinst

First rule of driving: Keep your eyes on the road, not the billboards


----------



## intinst

You HD guys have lied to me and lied to me; why should I believe you this time?


----------



## intinst

I'll bet it's twice the level of oxygen, at least!


----------



## intinst

We'll just call you "scissors"


----------



## intinst

Amsterdam winter


----------



## intinst

Hey! I must be clever, too!


----------



## intinst

Does not compute...


----------



## intinst

Must be a comfortable sofa.


----------



## intinst

Ad infinitum. With food breaks thrown in regularly


----------



## intinst

Putting bunny ears on a bunny


----------



## intinst

Born to ride


----------



## intinst

Another punny person


----------



## intinst

Especially while reading


----------



## intinst

Where all the cool sailboats hang out


----------



## intinst

Sure hope they have a good stock of de-icer for the walk.


----------



## intinst

Hayden sure gets around a lot


----------



## Lee44

"Hey. Don't laugh at me, and I won't laugh at you!"


----------



## Lee44

you put your left hoof in, 
you put your left hoof out, 
you put your left hoof in, 
and you shake it all about . . .


----------



## Lee44

Can you imagine such beauty!










Shirley Temple


----------



## Lee44

"Happy birthday to me."


----------



## Lee44

Such a perfect ball of mackerel


----------



## Lee44

"hey, not fair, we were supposed to take turns . . "


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Dessert's ready


=Death's Door...


----------



## intinst

Interesting parking job


----------



## intinst

Montreal this morning, when it was -36C


----------



## intinst

Rock formation pose


----------



## sjc

*JOKE:*

John and Jessica were on their way home from the bar one night and John got pulled over by the police. The officer told John that he was stopped because his tail light was burned out. John said, "I'm very sorry officer, I didn't realize it was out, I'll get it fixed right away."

Just then Jessica said, "I knew this would happen when I told you two days ago to get that light fixed."

So the officer asked for John's license and after looking at it said, "Sir your license has expired."

And again John apologized and mentioned that he didn't realize that it had expired and would take care of it first thing in the morning.

Jessica said, "I told you a week ago that the state sent you a letter telling you that your license had expired."

Well by this time, John is a bit upset with his wife contradicting him in front of the officer, and he said in a rather loud voice, "Jessica, shut your mouth!" pr0perty0fgl0wp0rt

The officer then leaned over toward Jessica and asked. "Does your husband always talk to you like that?"

Jessica replied, "only when he's drunk."


----------



## intinst

Bet that was interesting construction


----------



## intinst

Blue Dragon sea slug


----------



## intinst

I'd say it would depend on the puddle...


----------



## intinst

Whaccha doin', Bub?


----------



## intinst

Don't see a dappled moose often


----------



## intinst

My boys "constructed" "Destructed" (your choice) Alderaan many times...


----------



## intinst

Flat extension cord for under rugs. I question its durability, though.


----------



## intinst

Go home, Kelso, you're to drunk to run with the pack today.


----------



## intinst

That simplifies things...


----------



## intinst

Fireworks are more colorful, but the lightning wins on power. And get those boats to shore!


----------



## intinst

There's a monster in the closet


----------



## intinst

Yes, I'm liste n i n... (snore)


----------



## intinst

You look real tiny this away


----------



## intinst

Hi folks! Bye, camera!


----------



## intinst

The snow family is devastated


----------



## intinst

Great White Breaching


----------



## intinst

Farmscape


----------



## intinst

I feel small


----------



## intinst

Sunspot closeup


----------



## intinst

I'm so happy to see you!


----------



## intinst

Don't you just <3 puppies?


----------



## intinst

I could be talked into spending some time there


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## intinst

Want to freak out the neighbors?


----------



## intinst

Be sure not to crash there, pick a spot of your own.


----------



## intinst

He's closer than I ever get


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Whaccha doin', Bub?


i been there!


----------



## intinst

scarlet said:


> i been there!


Recognize the Llama?


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Recognize the Llama?


yeah, i think that's frederico.


----------



## intinst

Good luck, anyhow.


----------



## Lee44

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Lee44

Scary!


----------



## Lee44

Love these Andalusians


----------



## Lee44

"Smile for the camera, Hedgie!"


----------



## Lee44

"Na na na na na!"


----------



## Lee44

"Hey, cutie. Wanna go on a date?"


----------



## Lee44

Cute


----------



## Lee44

Lonely polar bear


----------



## Lee44

Baby White Bear


----------



## sjc

Ohhhhh look at that baby white bear...can it be??  Too cute!!!


----------



## intinst

Isle of Skye, Scotland


----------



## intinst

Life with pets


----------



## intinst

I've seen someone convert a carport or garage into living area, 
but you don't see going the other way often


----------



## intinst

The Hypno-Phone, You can be alone even with other people.


----------



## intinst

Owl trinity


----------



## intinst

Pray they are not photon.


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Not sure I have the nerve to ride on ice


----------



## intinst

Polar Express?


----------



## intinst

Did you blink?


----------



## intinst

Elephant shoes


----------



## intinst

It's just a PC, but it's home


----------



## intinst

Trolling the office


----------



## intinst

Yes, it is


----------



## intinst

Natural progression


----------



## intinst

Out of options


----------



## intinst

Wish I'd seen the sign earlier, now it hurts to sit


----------



## intinst

Is it going to hurt?


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## intinst

Obviously this dress designer started out as an engineer working on suspension 
bridges, else how to support so much with just two small "cables"?


----------



## intinst

Coulda fooled me


----------



## intinst

good point


----------



## intinst

Typical feline


----------



## intinst

Gotta get back to camping.


----------



## intinst

Pretty in pink


----------



## Lee44

Biggin. Orange Frog.


----------



## Lee44

Frog Train


----------



## Lee44

Belly Boy


----------



## Lee44

Mouse escaping floods in India


----------



## Lee44

Mom tree


----------



## Lee44

Smush Burger


----------



## Lee44

Hello


----------



## Lee44

Cute-ness


----------



## Lee44

"Mmmmm. I taste good."


----------



## intinst

They are still working on getting the components small enough for a skate board, 
but the hover surfboard looks like it is doing well.


----------



## intinst

Your move


----------



## intinst

Briev A-50 (NATO reporting name "Mainstay"), Soviet AWACS


----------



## intinst

Nice necklace


----------



## intinst

Mil MI-24 Hind gunships


----------



## intinst

Shhh! I can hear the ocean!


----------



## intinst

Make up your mind!


----------



## intinst

Got a delivery for you here, where do you want me put it?


----------



## intinst

And a pirating we will go!


----------



## intinst

Hope the book helps


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, you just get lucky


----------



## intinst

Never get to have any fun


----------



## intinst

Your turn again


----------



## intinst

They're finally putting it in a family sized jar!


----------



## intinst

Don't want the cat following you around? No worries, I got this.


----------



## intinst

Need help reaching that?


----------



## intinst

Hey, it is an emergency exit.


----------



## intinst

Pucker up!


----------



## intinst

Oh, was it today for the parking lot reconstruction? My bad


----------



## intinst

Have a cookie!


----------



## intinst

Breakfast is ready


----------



## intinst

Nope, still can't hear you.


----------



## intinst

Follow that circus! Hurry!


----------



## intinst

Apple?


----------



## intinst

Mine! All mine!


----------



## intinst

And the Wichita Lineman, is still on the line


----------



## intinst

MoPar!


----------



## intinst

Be sure to use a #2 Pencil for this test


----------



## Lee44

The only ones who laugh at my jokes!


----------



## Lee44

"Hi, everybody."


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Men!!


----------



## Lee44




----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Coulda fooled me





intinst said:


> Obviously this dress designer started out as an engineer working on suspension
> bridges, else how to support so much with just two small "cables"?


Lmao!! If the cable breaks she'll "bounce back" just saying!!


----------



## intinst

Swallow's Nest Castle, Crimea, Ukraine


----------



## Senseidoji

Two pilots sit down to fly the plan. Neither has met the other before. One is Chinese the other is Jewish. 
The Jewish pilot looks at the Chinese man and says, " I really don't like you. Just wanted to get that out of the way."
The Chinese pilot says, "Why?"
"Your people sided with Hitler in World War 2."
"But, I'm Chinese not Japanese." 
The Jew says, "Chinese, Japanese, all the same to me."
About an hour goes by when the Chinese pilot turns to the Jew and says, "Well, you know, I can't get over what your people did to the Titanic."
"Huh?"
"Yup, why anyone would sink a cruise ship is just beyond me."
The Jew asks, " Jews didn't sink the ship, an iceberg did." 
"Goldberg, Iceberg, all the same to me."


----------



## Lee44

So adorable. The hippo got swept away by a tsunami, and the turtle became his new best friend!


----------



## Lee44

Nature's colors


----------



## Lee44

"Where we goin Mom . . . to Walmart?"


----------



## Lee44

Monkey soup. Needs just a little more water.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

All moms give a guiding tusk.


----------



## Lee44

Moms


----------



## sjc

Lee44:  Love all the pics; especially the Mamas w their babies.


----------



## Lee44

sjc said:


> Lee44: Love all the pics; especially the Mamas w their babies.


Thanks sjc! I love to see how all mothers are united by love.

How are you doing up there? I see you still have power! Best of luck to you!

Best of luck to all Northeasterners, its been a tough year!


----------



## intinst

I try to include the ladies in some of the stuff I run across


----------



## intinst

And stretch, 2, 3...


----------



## intinst

Training available


----------



## intinst

She's really going to hate this picture when her parents show it to her boyfriends later.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that'll help.


----------



## intinst

That would be worse, yes


----------



## intinst

Come at me again and see what you get.


----------



## intinst

Show me again how to roll up?


----------



## intinst

That is an old marker.


----------



## intinst

Larry, Curly, and Moe.


----------



## intinst

Loaded Kimchi fries. What, no kitchen sink?


----------



## intinst

No thank you, I'd really rather not arm wrestle.


----------



## intinst

OK, now to get off the couch and on to my new leaner, meaner self.


----------



## intinst

Hot, Hot, Hot!


----------



## intinst

Someday


----------



## intinst

Be a shame to wash it, now.


----------



## intinst

Blue skies Smiling on me / Nothing but blue skies Do I see


----------



## intinst

want to know what might happen if you leave an unopened 
soda can in your car overnight when it is COLD?


----------



## intinst

Repeatedly


----------



## intinst

Then garnish with bacon when done.


----------



## intinst

Know some "adults" who could use this advise, too.


----------



## intinst

Future frogs


----------



## intinst

Trolling the tourists


----------



## intinst

To Infinity and beyond!


----------



## intinst

He's still back there, isn't he?


----------



## intinst

Nice water fixture


----------



## intinst

Equine photo bomb


----------



## Lee44

"Mom, it's not polite to point!"


----------



## Lee44

A woman Skyped her dog after not seeing him for 5 months. [I know, that's pretty amazing in and of itself] When the connection was lost her mother sent her this picture. Adorable


----------



## Lee44

"Please stow your luggage in the overhead bin. We are ready for takeoff!"


----------



## Lee44

Can a mother love this face?


----------



## Lee44

"If I say my prayers, look adorable, and give you goo goo eyes, can I have some of your Filet Mignon?


----------



## Lee44

Wow!


----------



## Lee44

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Lee44

"Smile? This is the best I can do."


----------



## Lee44

Go bird. . . Go!


----------



## Lee44

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't.


----------



## intinst

Welp, it's finally happened. Game over


----------



## intinst

Matches


----------



## intinst

Please don't do that again.


----------



## intinst

Ready for my belly rub


----------



## intinst

Ahhhh! This is the life!


----------



## intinst

Anyone want to ride?


----------



## intinst

Armored against the corporate world.


----------



## intinst

Pick a pool


----------



## intinst

Really changes the perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Watch out for the deeper pools


----------



## intinst

Hallstatt, Austria


----------



## intinst

Two things you always need.


----------



## intinst

OMG! I've totally forgotten how to cat!


----------



## intinst

Calm before the storm?


----------



## intinst

Must be some chilling news


----------



## intinst

That's some big feet!


----------



## intinst

Some people just can't doodle


----------



## intinst

Infinity


----------



## intinst

Since the Empire went down, steady work has been hard to find


----------



## intinst

That's some hard rock


----------



## intinst

From over the Green Monster


----------



## intinst

Russian dry dock


----------



## intinst

Up in flames


----------



## intinst

And you blew it


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

It takes a village.


----------



## Lee44

"I have a diabolical plan in place, and it's gonna be so cool!"


----------



## Lee44

Family


----------



## Lee44

Roo bedding


----------



## Lee44

Free rent. Free taxi service.


----------



## Lee44

Anyone remember him? (Not that I do. Just askin' )


----------



## Lee44

Not a good idea!


----------



## intinst

Lee44 said:


> Anyone remember him? (Not that I do. Just askin' )


It's Clarabell the Clown! (aka Captain Kangaroo, aka Bob Keeshan  )


----------



## Lee44

intinst said:


> It's Clarabell the Clown! (aka Captain Kangaroo, aka Bob Keeshan  )


I was just trying to pretend that I didn't know (due to the timeframe) didn't want to admit it!


----------



## Lee44

Orphaned roo and BFF wombat.


----------



## intinst

Lee44 said:


> I was just trying to pretend that I didn't know (due to the timeframe) didn't want to admit it!


Oh, I knew you knew, I just wanted you to know I knew, too. (or something like that)


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Paparazzi pop!


----------



## intinst

So many restrictions anymore


----------



## intinst

Come on, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## intinst

So we didn't just convey that thought to you. Really. Didn't. Can't.


----------



## intinst

If they don't shoot you for prowling around in their yard late at night.


----------



## intinst

Truth in labeling


----------



## intinst

Words to the wise


----------



## intinst

I luvs bath time!


----------



## intinst

Not meaning to scare you or anything, but that new cologne tastes great.


----------



## intinst

Ever wish life had a reset switch?


----------



## intinst

Ahoy the hot tub! Permission to come aboard?


----------



## intinst

At least I can sit down and fill out all this paperwork


----------



## intinst

Gotta do something with all this snow...


----------



## intinst

Just earning my kibble


----------



## intinst

Care for a soak?


----------



## intinst

Building with Legos


----------



## intinst

How about single malt Scotch?


----------



## intinst

Hand-to-Hand combat


----------



## intinst

Freedom


----------



## intinst

Ba Dum Tish


----------



## telracs

Lee44 said:


> Anyone remember him? (Not that I do. Just askin' )


hey, i'll admit it, i went to a taping of this show.


----------



## intinst

Can't keep a good referee down


----------



## intinst

whats-her-face said:


> hey, i'll admit it, i went to a taping of this show.


Well, it was still in production in the early Eighties. You probably made one of those shows, right?


----------



## intinst

Unh Unh Ah, what would Admiral Ackbar say?


----------



## intinst

And many of the Grammy attendees almost followed it


----------



## intinst

Doc said to cut back to one glass of wine a day.
I told him i could do that.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Well, it was still in production in the early Eighties. You probably made one of those shows, right?


thanks, dear, but no.....


----------



## intinst

American Classic Metal


----------



## intinst

And you were worried about the sharks and Crocodiles in the water...


----------



## intinst

whats-her-face said:


> thanks, dear, but no.....


I'm not quite old enough to have seen Bob Kesshen as Clarabell the Clown, but I do remember the Howdy Doody show and was one of the Peanut Gallery.


----------



## Lee44

Memory Lane


----------



## rocky mountain reader

whats-her-face said:


> hey, i'll admit it, i went to a taping of this show.


Hey, I remember watching my *kids * watch the Captain.


----------



## Senseidoji

The captain I watched when I was a kid was Picard. I really don't know who these people are you are posting and talking about.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

rocky mountain reader said:


> Hey, I remember watching my *kids * watch the Captain.


Now they like to watch real Kangaroo...lol


----------



## intinst

I don't think this is a reading or comprehension problem.
This is a "I'm far too important to worry about little signs" problem.


----------



## intinst

Time lapse


----------



## intinst

Strassburg


----------



## intinst

Cutie. So's the turtle.


----------



## intinst

Drink & a meal in one!


----------



## intinst

Impact creator


----------



## intinst

Limestone arch


----------



## intinst

Head shake


----------



## intinst

Epirus, Greece


----------



## intinst

Matchstick Minas Tirith


----------



## intinst

Betcha can't


----------



## intinst

And stayed up


----------



## intinst

He approves


----------



## intinst

How are his door rehanging skills?


----------



## intinst

She's comfortable.


----------



## intinst

Anybody ever read Heinlein's, _ The Puppet Masters_?


----------



## intinst

Planning is the name of a department here, It's not something we do.


----------



## intinst

Let's ride!


----------



## Lee44

"I didn't do it. He did."


----------



## Lee44

Plush rug


----------



## Lee44

"Stop kissing me!"


----------



## Lee44

"Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. You can't catch me!"


----------



## Lee44

"hey, my tongue is stuck!"


----------



## Lee44

Self-portrait


----------



## Lee44

Cat, dog, rabbit, mouse. Friends!


----------



## Lee44

Bottoms Up!


----------



## Lee44

Lollipop Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Lee44

Cat hat.


----------



## Lee44

Red couch. Black couch.


----------



## Lee44

Hate you . . . mean it!


----------



## Lee44

"Ready for my first day of work!"


----------



## Lee44

Cuteness


----------



## Lee44

Gratitude!


----------



## intinst

Ok, you are right, we can't get to them.
But, we could spray them!


----------



## intinst

And I thought we had big pot holes


----------



## intinst

So, what are they controlling?


----------



## intinst

Another kind of download


----------



## intinst

Hi! The guys and I want to know if you have anymore fish?


----------



## intinst

Calvin & Hobbs, the later years


----------



## intinst

Bit foggy


----------



## intinst

So, we still grilling today or what?


----------



## intinst

BIG snowman


----------



## intinst

Is this because people wouldn't follow directions 
or the collectors were too lazy to bother?


----------



## intinst

The Dark Knight Rinses... washes and squeegees


----------



## intinst

Big toy


----------



## intinst

Adult Popsicles


----------



## intinst

I'll have you back in the saddle in no time.


----------



## intinst

It's...wonderful


----------



## intinst

And it's getting closer


----------



## intinst

Bad hare day?


----------



## intinst

Need storage?


----------



## intinst

point of view


----------



## intinst

Is that the reason?


----------



## intinst

Genius...Also works for identifying cord ends if you write on them.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Spain's Islas Baleares Mallorca.


----------



## intinst

Getting it warm for takeoff


----------



## intinst

Math whiz Danica McKellar


----------



## intinst

1975 VW Rabbit ad.
A car. For under $3,000. New. Those where the days. At least for my wallet.


----------



## intinst

Oktoberfest


----------



## intinst

Which way did he go, George? Which way did he go?


----------



## intinst

Ready to snowboard.


----------



## intinst

Quick, where's the closest fire alarm?
OK, where's the next closest?


----------



## intinst

He's my Beagle Buddy Nap Partner.


----------



## intinst

Pizza artist


----------



## intinst

Luke Sidewalker


----------



## intinst

Her favorite color is chrome. (Tip of the hat to Trace Adkins)


----------



## intinst

Painted with coffee...And I'm happy if I just don't spill it.


----------



## intinst

Lake Louise, Alberta, Ca.


----------



## intinst

Eve looks good, though.


----------



## intinst

Viking Swords at Stavanger Swords Monument


----------



## intinst

Playing with our minds


----------



## intinst

Another Viking monument


----------



## intinst

Papercut Couple


----------



## intinst

Montreal wall painting


----------



## intinst

Rainbow


----------



## intinst

Had some free time


----------



## intinst

Armenian Monastery


----------



## intinst

LOL


----------



## intinst

The shark looks cold


----------



## intinst

Got your nose!


----------



## intinst

The exceedingly rare couch Bison


----------



## intinst

Does her job well.


----------



## intinst

Guess you can't park there...


----------



## intinst

OooooH


----------



## Senseidoji

After being married for 50 years, I took a careful look at my wife one day and said, "Fifty years ago we had a cheap house, a junk car, slept on a sofa bed and watched a 10-inch black and white TV, but I got to sleep with a hot 23-year-old girl every night.

Now, I have a $500,000 home, a $45,000 car, a nice big bed and a large screen TV, but I'm sleeping with a 69-year-old woman. It seems to me that you're not holding up your side of things."

My wife is a very reasonable woman. She told me to go out and find a hot 23-year-old girl and she would make sure that I would once again be living in a cheap house, driving a junk car, sleeping on a sofa bed and watching a 10-inch black and white TV.


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Thanks sjc! I love to see how all mothers are united by love.
> 
> How are you doing up there? I see you still have power! Best of luck to you!
> 
> Best of luck to all Northeasterners, its been a tough year!


Ya think??
LMAO!!!!!!!!
I live on a corner lot:
Therefore, the snow plow piles the snow from street to street 5 feet high on my corner... NOW get this: THE CITY wants to "fine" people who don't shovel a path in the sidewalks of their property. I would need a freaking BULLDOZER for the Love of God!!!
ARE THEY NUTS


----------



## intinst

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## intinst

Yep, got that one


----------



## intinst

Taking hand skateboarding to a higher level


----------



## intinst

Bet they had to work at that one


----------



## intinst

You are not giving me a bath!

OK, maybe you are.


----------



## intinst

Enough with the picture taking! Get me outta here!


----------



## intinst

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## intinst

Paper castle


----------



## intinst

Now turn so I can see the light bulb you want me to change.


----------



## intinst

Funny, nobody wants to sit there.


----------



## intinst

Don't have room in your apartment for a Christmas tree?
Where there is a will there's a way...


----------



## intinst

There was an ole nuthatch who lived in a shoe...


----------



## intinst

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## intinst

Street art perspective


----------



## intinst

I'm dyin' here! Been 2 hours since you fed me!


----------



## intinst

The cat's bringing your crumpet.


----------



## intinst

It takes all kinds, but sometimes you wonder why.


----------



## intinst

Wonder why they call them dirt bikes?


----------



## intinst

Yep, still there


----------



## intinst

And you can see how that turned out


----------



## intinst

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## intinst

She's smiling because it isn't her device


----------



## intinst

Yes this is a to go order


----------



## intinst

Doesn't quite have the concept, but is working on it.


----------



## intinst

Why did you bring an iron to college?


----------



## intinst

Fixed it.


----------



## intinst

her stage presence is great but her performance, not so much.


----------



## intinst

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## intinst

Trailer? We don' need no stinking trailer!


----------



## intinst

Got the first coat on your car, it looks great.


----------



## intinst

Ready to roll


----------



## intinst

Your Kindle's here


----------



## intinst

I seem to hav forgotten how to cat.


----------



## intinst

Heavy load there, might be over the limit


----------



## intinst

sleek


----------



## intinst

Going down?


----------



## intinst

You may run, but you can't get away.


----------



## Lee44

sjc said:


> Ya think??
> LMAO!!!!!!!!
> I live on a corner lot:
> Therefore, the snow plow piles the snow from street to street 5 feet high on my corner... NOW get this: THE CITY wants to "fine" people who don't shovel a path in the sidewalks of their property. I would need a freaking BULLDOZER for the Love of God!!!
> ARE THEY NUTS


You should take pictures or a video and file a complaint. Seriously! They should provide you with shovel path service or remove you from the path creation requirement.


----------



## Lee44

You knew there were going to be furry, four-legged Valentines!
Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

"Help! Save me."


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

"I love my mom everyday, except Valentines Day!"


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## intinst

Ya think?


----------



## intinst

The Plymouth RoadRunner version of this was called a SuperBird, and I knew a fellow who had one. 
Wasn't very practical in parking lots with that nose.


----------



## intinst

Lunch is ready...


----------



## intinst

Morning!


----------



## intinst

True this


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

Ready when you are


----------



## intinst

Concentration


----------



## intinst

Wonder where they are?


----------



## intinst

Colorful truck wreck


----------



## intinst

Nice photobomb, Dog!


----------



## intinst

I'd be willing to take that off your hands, if necessary.


----------



## intinst

Cue the _Rocky_ theme music...


----------



## intinst

Brings a whole new meaning to a corner office, huh?


----------



## intinst

Well, it is Tony Hawk...


----------



## intinst

Brrr!


----------



## intinst

Falls rainbow


----------



## Lee44

Lap Dog


----------



## Lee44

Peek-a-boo sea otter.


----------



## Lee44

Teddy bear love!


----------



## Lee44

A conch. Who knew!


----------



## Lee44

Creativity . . . and a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## Lee44

And there was a collective: "Awwwwwwwwwwwww!"


----------



## Lee44

Baby platypus


----------



## Lee44

"Hurry up. Get in there."


----------



## Lee44

Home, sweet home!


----------



## Lee44

First moments of life.


----------



## Lee44

"No. I really don't think I have a fat belly!"


----------



## Lee44

"Peace out."


----------



## Lee44

Lil shortie.


----------



## intinst

Hey! Found another one! Never mind, it's not yours either.


----------



## intinst

Nice balaclava


----------



## intinst

With this lens, I'll get a good closeup, 
if any of the dern things ever show.


----------



## intinst

Wide open spaces


----------



## intinst

Better scrape today


----------



## intinst

I'm a bit confused


----------



## intinst

It's a Wiener convention!


----------



## intinst

Reflect on this cloudy day


----------



## intinst

Sunrise, Sunset


----------



## intinst

Seasons


----------



## intinst

Office politics is bad this year


----------



## intinst

Fantastic Steampunk Iron Man


----------



## intinst

I'm not really a flower.


----------



## intinst

Annnnnd it's gone


----------



## intinst

Adult drinking box


----------



## intinst

I am an Army fan as well


----------



## intinst

Hold on to your rabbits, the ride gets bumpy from here.


----------



## intinst

Is there an IHOP nearby?


----------



## intinst

Everything old is new again


----------



## intinst

That's no cloud...


----------



## intinst

S'up, bro?


----------



## intinst

Off season


----------



## intinst

No worries, I got this birdie.


----------



## intinst

Sleeping giant


----------



## intinst

Cal me Jonah


----------



## intinst

It ain't nice


----------



## intinst

Not sure about this form of advertising


----------



## intinst

Middle secrets are over there


----------



## intinst

Why is everybody laughing?


----------



## intinst

I may need a few more of these matchbooks...10 or 15, anyway.


----------



## intinst

The difference a few years makes


----------



## intinst

mumble mumble


----------



## intinst

Times Square, 1943


----------



## intinst

I feel torn much of the time as well


----------



## intinst

Telling it like it is


----------



## intinst

And the square root is...


----------



## intinst

HellHounds like going fast, too.


----------



## intinst

That's pretty and really nice, till it's your turn to clean the fish tank.


----------



## intinst

Making the best of a bad situation


----------



## intinst

That's one way to add a bay window


----------



## intinst

It would be tough, but I think I could learn to live like that.


----------



## intinst

Peekaboo


----------



## intinst

You've been warned


----------



## intinst

Redesigning toothpaste dispensers


----------



## intinst

The early years


----------



## intinst

Which is really better?


----------



## intinst

Multipurpose


----------



## intinst

The times, they are achanging


----------



## intinst

On the rainbow road


----------



## intinst

OK, you found me


----------



## intinst

And this chair is just right.
(Paying Goldilocks back)


----------



## intinst

If you had a neck like mine, you'd think a sore throat was a very big deal, too.


----------



## intinst

Better stay away from the Mexican food for a while.


----------



## intinst

Hey, it keeps my face warm


----------



## intinst

They are already here...


----------



## intinst

OK, I've posted SNAKE! warnings before for those who are terrified of the critters. I REALLY mean it this time!

Big garter snake mating









Big garter snake mating

OK, I've posted SNAKE! warnings before for those who are terrified of the critters. I REALLY mean it this time!


----------



## intinst

Industrial strength ribbon?


----------



## intinst

For when the mail has to get there...FAST!


----------



## intinst

Titanic Engines, or what's left of them


----------



## intinst

Dessert's ready!


----------



## intinst

No need to thank me, all in a day's work protecting my master.


----------



## intinst

Actors and their iconic roles.


----------



## intinst

Y'all jus' move along now, hear?


----------



## intinst

If Disney ever does Batman, is this what we have to look forward to?


----------



## intinst

Well, I'd say they certainly stuck the landing...


----------



## intinst

How you comin' with your little sand castle?


----------



## intinst

This old thing? I've had it like forever.


----------



## intinst

Tag! Your it!


----------



## intinst

Ah, what a cute bunch of puppies!!


----------



## intinst

Multipurpose clothing


----------



## intinst

Easy to park and she gets 25 miles to the nosebag of oats...


----------



## intinst

Where'd the extra pair of eyes come from?!


----------



## intinst

Hope it isn't mower nightmares again


----------



## intinst

Niagara Falls at night


----------



## intinst

I'm happy to see you!


----------



## intinst

Careful, if you miss you'll only make it angry


----------



## intinst

I'll catch it next time around!


----------



## intinst

Arcus cloud north of Kerney Ne.


----------



## Lee44

Happy guy.


----------



## Lee44

Piggy!


----------



## Lee44

Venezuelan Poodle Moth


----------



## Lee44

Groucho


----------



## Lee44

Human intervention!


----------



## Lee44

I've never seen a black swan before.


----------



## Lee44

"Be quiet!!!!!"


----------



## Lee44

"I said leave me alone!"


----------



## Lee44

"Moon river, wider than a mile
I'm crossing you in style some day"


----------



## Lee44

Beautiful colors.


----------



## Lee44

Everyone should brush their teeth.


----------



## Lee44

"I know we're cute, but stop paparazzi, stop!"


----------



## Lee44

Family portraits.


----------



## Lee44

"You told me not to play in the mud, and I've been a good boy all day!"


----------



## Lee44

"H-E-L-P!!!!!"


----------



## Lee44

Sexy!


----------



## Lee44

Smile for the camera!


----------



## intinst

I is not a football!


----------



## intinst

Careful, dynamite comes in small packages, too!


----------



## intinst

(vroom)


----------



## intinst

Who pulled the plug?


----------



## intinst

Isle of Skye


----------



## intinst

By the by, have you seen a little fellow by the name of Baggins around here?


----------



## intinst

Cone of happiness?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful day on Mt. Rainier


----------



## intinst

Office of the future, circa 1968


----------



## intinst

Don't believe I'd've told that one.


----------



## intinst

Just the view on a morning walk in the Swiss Alps


----------



## intinst

No words\


----------



## intinst

Sunset over the ocean


----------



## intinst

Changing times


----------



## intinst

But...Well...Never mind


----------



## intinst

But Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## intinst

Come on in, the water's fine


----------



## intinst

Ding, ding. The reef up ahead is my stop.


----------



## intinst

Starry, starry, night


----------



## intinst

Art or drinking vessel, you decide


----------



## intinst

I hate Mondays


----------



## intinst

Microsoft Horror


----------



## intinst

You said stay of the kitchen table. I am.


----------



## intinst

Just a short stack for me please, say eight or nine?


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Just a short stack for me please, say eight or nine?


Did you notice the pitcher? We have some great ideas here in Iowa! I am going to make these with my grandson.


----------



## intinst

Have you ever wanted to see a baby elephant go body surfing? 
Well, today's your lucky day!


----------



## intinst

crebel said:


> Did you notice the pitcher? We have some great ideas here in Iowa! I am going to make these with my grandson.


This one sure seems like a winner!


----------



## intinst

As science fiction author Larry Niven said, dinosaurs aren't 
around because they didn't have a space program. We do. 
Now we just have to be intelligent enough to fund it, and to use it.
Still think NASA is a waste of money?


----------



## sjc

Looooooooved the baby elephant swimming!!  Wish I could; I am so sick of winter!!


----------



## Lee44

Toupe?


----------



## Lee44

Stylish! Pretty in Pink.


----------



## Lee44

"Hello Kindleboard peeps"


----------



## Lee44

Keeping dishes clean.


----------



## Lee44

"Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. You are so funny!"


----------



## Lee44

Bat drinking smoothie.


----------



## Lee44

Motherly love.


----------



## Lee44

Big aspirations!


----------



## Lee44

"Did you know how funny looking you are?"


----------



## Lee44

The tiger is a vegetarian.


----------



## Lee44

Tree


----------



## Lee44

Teddy bear love.


----------



## Lee44

Taking a stroll.


----------



## Lee44

Helping hand . . . or head.


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Rats! Can't read the phone number...


----------



## intinst

No, I would not like to go outside


----------



## intinst

If you want the rest of the tree, you go swimming


----------



## intinst

Is that water Perrier? Cause it looks French.


----------



## intinst

Looks like the new Jeeps are in.


----------



## intinst

Bet it takes a while to tear down something like that.


----------



## intinst

Kinda over dramatic, don't you think, Xerox?


----------



## intinst

Bloop!


----------



## intinst

Mad it is


----------



## intinst

Edge of the world, Bunda Cliffs of Australia


----------



## intinst

You tell 'em, Frank.


----------



## intinst

Foggy Morning in Dubai


----------



## intinst

Cute, I like it.
Swallow's Nest Castle, Crimea.


----------



## intinst

Fog in NYC


----------



## intinst

They see me ridin', they be hatin'


----------



## intinst

I bet there is an interesting story behind this


----------



## intinst

Workin' at the carwash...Times sure have changed


----------



## intinst

Ms. Pacman fan


----------



## intinst

Always wondered how the did that...


----------



## intinst

That's not how you sur...You know what, do it how you want, That'll be fine.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm betting this was posted here already at some point, but I liked it so am sending it out there anyway....


----------



## Lee44

Corporate CEO


----------



## Lee44

Bret Michaels


----------



## Lee44

Necking


----------



## Lee44

Pretty


----------



## Lee44

"Just chill-axing, with my beige boots and gloves."


----------



## Lee44

The ugliest sneakers I have ever seen.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## sjc

WHY DOGS ARE BETTER THAN CATS:

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIVLPCZRr38AsBf7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTBrc3VyamVwBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQD?p=video+dog+teaches+puppy+stairs&vid=3a3e9be3f5b3db8708657e6056365337&l=1%3A43&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.5012674379382970%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DfDKDC_IUnOA&tit=Puppy+teaching+Puppy+to+go+down+stairs%21+SO+cute%21+-+ORIGINAL+VIDEO+...&c=2&sigr=11a6osq2v&&tt=b

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIVJOSZRFVIAYjj7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTBrc3VyamVwBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQD?p=dog+vs+cat+stairs&vid=aebc6e10365e374b854ce4a5e8397676&l=00%3A10&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts2.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.4887269948850393%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.2fufu.com%2Fvideo%2F1646%2FCat-pushes-cat-down-the-stairs&tit=Cat+pushes+cat+down+the+stairs&c=13&sigr=11uh3uk8r&&tt=b


----------



## Lee44

sjc - the first video was just precious!!!  the second > mean cat!!!


----------



## intinst

sjc said:


> WHY DOGS ARE BETTER THAN CATS:


They both got to the bottom of the stairs, didn't they? And the cat was quicker.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I could fly, but it's too much work.


----------



## intinst

Be worried if you see this in your neighborhood


----------



## intinst

Oh human, you is so funny!


----------



## intinst

Interesting place there


----------



## intinst

Bet it's just _jam packed_, too


----------



## intinst

Crater Lake, Oregon


----------



## intinst

Can we please get a humidifier?


----------



## intinst

Gunnana Stop playing with your food


----------



## intinst

Pocket pet


----------



## intinst

A natural high


----------



## intinst

Sunrise at the North Pole


----------



## intinst

Doesn't make as good a statement with a Kindle


----------



## intinst

Normandy, France


----------



## intinst

Oops, brought the wrong pot in.


----------



## intinst

Prism furniture


----------



## intinst

Cowabunga, Dude!


----------



## intinst

Floor window


----------



## Lee44

"Let me in, you bum! I'm gonna get you!"

"Na. Na. Na. Na. Na!"


----------



## Lee44

"Cheese or ham?"


----------



## Lee44

"Was that the can opener?"


----------



## Lee44

So cute.


----------



## Lee44

Baby pygmy hippo


----------



## Lee44

Relax dude!


----------



## Lee44

"It's mine. Give it back"


----------



## Lee44

Probably more of the baby video elephant!


----------



## Lee44

"I did not tear the couch to shreds!"


----------



## Lee44

Just a few pieces of luggage.


----------



## sjc

Not liking the snake!! 
(The one posted above and the "X")


----------



## Lee44

All dressed up, with no place to go!


----------



## Lee44

"you're boring me to tears!"


----------



## Lee44

sjc said:


> Not liking the snake!!
> (The one posted above and the "X")


Me either. He just looked ominous!


----------



## Lee44

So funny.


----------



## Lee44

Poor Mom!


----------



## intinst

Sometimes it is better not to know, "Why?"


----------



## intinst

It may not provide much in the way of armor, but it does distraction.


----------



## intinst

Be wise


----------



## intinst

That's some very scary stuff


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that.


----------



## intinst

Don't park in someone else's spot.


----------



## intinst

And I'm not too sure about the goldfish.


----------



## intinst

The untold story


----------



## intinst

How did your day start?


----------



## intinst

Nice doggy


----------



## intinst

Pick a color!


----------



## intinst

I can't seem to keep a job...It's not my fault.


----------



## intinst

They all have the same three settings.


----------



## intinst

It's not what you think! We were...practicing artificial resuscitation...yeah, that's it. Resuscitation.


----------



## intinst

Ready for action,,,and lunch.


----------



## intinst

Mother Nature can be beautiful and scary at the same time


----------



## intinst

Sigh, forever owlone...


----------



## intinst

Frosty picked on the wrong guy this time


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, just my size


----------



## intinst

Cosmonaut


----------



## intinst

Let Freedom Ring


----------



## The Hooded Claw

intinst said:


> Normandy, France


This place is Mont St. Michel, I got to visit it once. The seeming mountain you see is an outcrop surrounded by tidal flats. At high tide it is surrounded by water. An amazing place!


----------



## intinst

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## intinst

The Hooded Claw said:


> This place is Mont St. Michel, I got to visit it once. The seeming mountain you see is an outcrop surrounded by tidal flats. At high tide it is surrounded by water. An amazing place!


It looks it.


----------



## intinst

Cold hands?


----------



## intinst

Always comfortable in himself.


----------



## intinst

B-1B Lancer


----------



## intinst

Agility team


----------



## intinst

Feets don't fail me now!
(Glub)


----------



## intinst

Horseshoe island


----------



## intinst

OK, the reason I pulled you over is you've got a brake light out.


----------



## intinst

Relativity pictured


----------



## intinst

Just one?


----------



## intinst

MoPar!


----------



## intinst

This should be an interesting class







mg]


----------



## intinst

How do you share?


----------



## intinst

Bird


----------



## intinst

The. eyes..who will eat who?


----------



## intinst

Arlington County Police responded to a bizarre reported burglary on Tuesday afternoon.

A resident on the 600 block of S. Carlin Springs Road told officers that someone 
stole a chicken from her crock pot as it was cooking. It happened sometime 
between 9:00 a.m. and 1:30 p.m., while the resident was away from the apartment.

“She returned to find the chicken had been taken, and there were only vegetables 
remaining in the crock pot,” said Arlington County Police spokesman Dustin Sternbeck.

How the chicken was taken remains a bit of a mystery. There was no sign of forced 
entry and Sternbeck noted that there was no pet in the apartment that might have stolen the chicken for a meal.

“We suspect fowl play,” Sternbeck quipped

Bah dum tisss


----------



## intinst

Playing the blues.


----------



## intinst

Trick shot that will win most games of horse.


----------



## Lee44

Dreaming about his girlfriend!


----------



## Lee44

Tippy top.


----------



## Lee44

"Is he behind me? Please, don't let him take my tail."


----------



## Lee44

Blue bunny


----------



## Lee44

Orgy!


----------



## Lee44

"You crazy"


----------



## Lee44

Standing tall.


----------



## Lee44

This is amazing, the information under the picture said:

Did you know that giant Pacific octopuses get "attached" to their aquarists-in a good way? These intelligent animals recognize our staff and may even embrace them after a long absence.


----------



## Lee44

"Oh. oh say can you see . . . "


----------



## Lee44

The blues.


----------



## Lee44

Orchid Mantis


----------



## Lee44

Coca Pup


----------



## Lee44

Snoop dog LL Cool J


----------



## Lee44

Pretty in Pink & Green


----------



## Lee44

Pretty colors. Malicious intent.


----------



## intinst

Kangaroo and "friends"
That teddy bear takes a beating.


----------



## intinst

Hi everyone!


----------



## intinst

Gorillas in the Mist Leaves.


----------



## Lee44

These little guys are so cute!


----------



## Lee44

I'm thinking the haters are not hating!


----------



## Lee44

Baby cow. Shall we name him Harry!


----------



## Lee44

Feeding baby.


----------



## Lee44

Pretty eyes.


----------



## Lee44

New World.


----------



## Lee44

My luggage is not very impressive! Pup has Louis Vuitton and I have Louis Beaten


----------



## Lee44

Timing. Photographer's timing.


----------



## Lee44

Life isn't always fair!


----------



## Lee44

Baby sloth and her mom.


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> This is amazing, the information under the picture said:
> 
> Did you know that giant Pacific octopuses get "attached" to their aquarists-in a good way? These intelligent animals recognize our staff and may even embrace them after a long absence.


Sounds sexual to me.


----------



## Lee44

sjc - gosh, hopefully not!!


----------



## Lee44

"I'm ready and able to play!"


----------



## Lee44

I didn't know starfish were so colorful.


----------



## Lee44

"If I look at you like this, can I have some of your sandwich?"


----------



## Lee44

So close, but yet so far.


----------



## intinst

Careful, the high sweetness level of this video may be hazardous to your health


----------



## Lee44

"Hey, human, this is not funny!"


----------



## Lee44

Along for the ride.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Adrian Howell

Just passing through...


----------



## intinst

Customer service level: Japanese


----------



## Lee44

Just a few necessities.


----------



## Lee44

Yellow Ladybug.


----------



## Lee44

Beauty


----------



## Lee44

Just hangin around.


----------



## Lee44

O O O O O O U C H!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee44

Amazing Colors.


----------



## Lee44

Odd.


----------



## Lee44

Carpet with a nose.


----------



## Lee44

Ooooooopppppps!


----------



## Lee44

So cute.


----------



## intinst

Why teachers Drink...
The following questions were set in last year's GED examination 
These are genuine answers (from 16 year olds)............and they WILL breed. AND PROBABLY VOTE!  

Q. Name the four seasons
A. Salt, pepper, mustard and vinegar

Q. Explain one of the processes by which water can be made safe to drink
A. Flirtation makes water safe to drink because it removes large  pollutants like grit, sand, dead sheep and canoeists

Q. How is dew formed
A. The sun shines down on the leaves and makes them perspire

Q. What causes the tides in the oceans
A. The tides are a fight between the earth and the moon. All water tends to flow towards the moon, because there is no water on the moon, and nature abhors a vacuum. I forget where the sun joins the fight

Q. What guarantees may a mortgage company insist on
A. If you are buying a house they will insist that you are well endowed

Q. In a democratic society, how important are elections
A. Very important. Sex can only happen when a male gets an election

Q. What are steroids
A. Things for keeping carpets still on the stairs              (Shoot yourself now , there is little hope)

Q.. What happens to your body as you age
A. When you get old, so do your bowels and you get intercontinental

Q. What happens to a boy when he reaches puberty
A. He says goodbye to his boyhood and looks forward to his adultery              (So true)

Q. Name a major disease associated with cigarettes
A. Premature death

Q. What is artificial insemination
A.. When the farmer does it to the bull instead of the cow

Q. How can you delay milk turning sour
A. Keep it in the cow                                  (Simple, but brilliant)

Q. How are the main 20 parts of the body categorized (e.g. The abdomen)
A. The body is consisted into 3 parts - the brainium, the borax and the abdominal cavity. The brainium contains the brain, the borax contains the heart and lungs and the abdominal cavity contains the five bowels: A, E, I,O,U..              (wtf!)                                                  

Q. What is the fibula?
A. A small lie

Q. What does 'varicose' mean?
A. Nearby

Q. What is the most common form of birth control
A. Most people prevent contraception by wearing a condominium            (That would work)

Q. Give the meaning of the term 'Caesarean section'
A. The caesarean section is a district in Rome

Q. What is a seizure?
A. A Roman Emperor.              (Julius Seizure, I came, I saw, I had a fit)

Q. What is a terminal illness
A. When you are sick at the airport.          (Irrefutable)

Q. Give an example of a fungus. What is a characteristic feature?
A. Mushrooms. They always grow in damp places and they look like umbrellas

Q. Use the word 'judicious' in a sentence to show you understand its meaning
A. Hands that judicious can be soft as your face.            (OMG)

Q. What does the word 'benign' mean?
A. Benign is what you will be after you be eight  (brilliant)

Q. What is a turbine?
A. Something an Arab or Shreik wears on his head


----------



## sjc

OMG!!  Face it; we're doomed.  I've never seen dumber responses to basic questions.  Wow! Our youth are in for a rude awakening...sooner than they think. Poor us!!


----------



## intinst

Universal cards


----------



## intinst

Tea cup


----------



## intinst

Snowplosion


----------



## intinst

Festival of colors


----------



## intinst

How(l) did this happen?


----------



## intinst

YeeeHaw!


----------



## intinst

Cuddles


----------



## intinst

OMG! What happened to you, Cookie Monster?


----------



## intinst

Figures


----------



## intinst

He followed me home. Can I keep him?


----------



## intinst

Look! That must be Kermit's Limo!


----------



## intinst

Brakes don't fail me now


----------



## intinst

Special delivery?


----------



## intinst

Alan Shepard before launch


----------



## intinst

Record covers by LOL cats


----------



## intinst

Do you have a hard time shutting down?


----------



## intinst

That's a nice bike you've got there


----------



## intinst

And another one bites the dust


----------



## intinst

You're not helping


----------



## intinst

See? I told you!


----------



## intinst

Follow the purple highlighted road. Just doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## intinst

Just a glass of water for me, thanks.


----------



## intinst

Hocking Hills, Ohio
Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## intinst

Think they'll make it?


----------



## intinst

Yipes! Stripes!


----------



## intinst

And now we'll have a pop quiz over what I just covered...


----------



## intinst

Vroom!


----------



## intinst

So that's where Blue Ice™ comes from!


----------



## intinst

You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## intinst

Like their privacy


----------



## intinst

On your mark, get set...


----------



## intinst

Bird watching


----------



## intinst

Aw, isn't that sweet?


----------



## intinst

Cheese! (please)


----------



## intinst

Nice shoe cast!


----------



## intinst

Refreshing


----------



## intinst

Hiding in the field


----------



## intinst

Something about those eyes...


----------



## intinst

What do I think about a trip to the vet? 
Here, let me show you.


----------



## intinst

Ahhhhh!


----------



## intinst

Might should have stayed in another year or two


----------



## intinst

Feeding time


----------



## intinst

Hangover cure?


----------



## intinst

Thinks he's punny


----------



## intinst

Summer time and the living is easy...


----------



## intinst

Sign says "No Ski Zone"


----------



## intinst

Intruder takeoff


----------



## intinst

Found it!


----------



## intinst

French cats are funny!


----------



## intinst

Have you searched YouTube for this new viral?
 YouTube - Do the Harlem Shake


----------



## intinst

Dance, Pony, dance!


----------



## intinst

Who, me?


----------



## intinst

Purty


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, take a drink


----------



## intinst

Perhaps then I will allow you to pet me. Perhaps.


----------



## intinst

ignore the advice at your own risk


----------



## intinst

Either that is antifreeze in a camper or someone 
has a real problem with their water supply.


----------



## intinst

I dub thee Sir Warm.


----------



## intinst

That ought to be enough


----------



## intinst

Normal day in London?


----------



## intinst

Narnia fan


----------



## intinst

Better than nothin'


----------



## intinst

Tell us more, oh Wise man.








OK, many people know that the first video played by MTV was 
"Video Killed the Radio Star" by The Buggles. 
What was the second?


Spoiler



"You Better Run" by Pat Benatar. I didn't remember, 
I went to one of her concerts last fall and she mentioned it.


----------



## intinst

You know what? I'm not as hungry for breakfast as I thought I was.


----------



## intinst

I can make a pretty cool sand castle with some plastic buckets and shovel...


----------



## intinst

Bottle caps, who knew?


----------



## intinst

Bet those cost a penny or two.


----------



## intinst

Don't see one of those go by everyday


----------



## intinst

I keep hearing...bells. Everywhere I go, bells..


----------



## intinst

Surfing looks so ...interesting.


----------



## intinst

How many licks does it take to get to the center of the universe?


----------



## intinst

1936 Henderson Scooter


----------



## intinst

Right place, right time


----------



## intinst

Hope they have some kitty litter up there


----------



## intinst

Hi there!


----------



## intinst

Amen brother, amen.


----------



## intinst

Bottle Rocket?


----------



## intinst

1931 Auburn, classy


----------



## intinst

Off roading, old style


----------



## intinst

You want to marry an alien named Joanna?


----------



## intinst

Stop laughing, this is serious.


----------



## intinst

No, but it is a pretty good trick


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

Ole Nick is everywhere


----------



## intinst

1938 Phantom Corsair.


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a sand box


----------



## intinst

The Jetson's missing a baby stroller. I think I know where it is.


----------



## intinst

Well, mark that one off the list


----------



## intinst

Start 'em early


----------



## intinst

Yeah, that sounds like a reason to party, toot


----------



## intinst

Got another box? This one pretty empty.


----------



## intinst

That helmet really brings out your wild side.


----------



## intinst

Did you just say V...E...T?


----------



## intinst

I feel much better now


----------



## intinst

Needing a little more privacy?


----------



## intinst

Whatchdoin?


----------



## intinst

Paddleboards look interesting as well


----------



## intinst

Let a smile leaf be your umbrella


----------



## intinst

Still, this way it's only one thing to step on instead of two.


----------



## intinst

Rice Fields in Thailand


----------



## intinst

Does it dim or brighten when you turn the handle?


----------



## intinst

Off with their heads!


----------



## intinst

I like mine medium, please.


----------



## intinst

...just a little grass shack...


----------



## intinst

Nature, you are good


----------



## intinst

Firefox is down?


----------



## intinst

Norwegian highway


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look like that worked.


----------



## intinst

Nice start to the day


----------



## intinst

Stained glass cat


----------



## intinst

Botanic Gardens, Dublin


----------



## intinst

I hope that's a reall good telephoto lens you are using


----------



## intinst

Not as good as he looked in them, though.


----------



## intinst

Snow shadows


----------



## intinst

Just how deep do you...never mind, don't want to know.


----------



## intinst

Where's the exit?


----------



## intinst

Please


----------



## intinst

I saw a lizard do this on television


----------



## intinst

NO! No! No!


----------



## intinst

Why use a canine when you could have a reindeer?


----------



## Lee44

Hear no evil.


----------



## Lee44

Baby kitten found in Indonesian jungle.


----------



## Lee44

Everybody needs love.


----------



## Lee44

So stunning.


----------



## Lee44

Artistic license. Cat paws.


----------



## Lee44

"You might think I'm small and cute, with blue eyes, like Old Blue Eyes, but don't mess with me!"


----------



## Lee44

Cute.


----------



## Lee44

Ruffage


----------



## Lee44

Babykins. How can something so small, become something so big?


----------



## Lee44

Which one will do voiceovers when he grows up?


----------



## Lee44

Look at the baby's eyes!


----------



## Lee44

White squirrel.


----------



## Lee44

Kissing is universal.


----------



## Lee44

Drivin' Baby Daisy. Mom moving baby squirrel.


----------



## Lee44

Bad hair day!


----------



## sjc

intinst said:


> Better than nothin'


Hey: That should be my mug; now could you suggest it to my kids. They would beg to differ!!


----------



## Lee44

Okayest-ness is an achievement.  "est" suggests "the most" or "the best" in that category!!


----------



## Lee44

Gecko on gecko.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## sjc

How Cuuuuuuute!!!!


----------



## Lee44

I knew you would like her.  She looks like your little cutie!


----------



## Lee44

Pygmy possum.


----------



## Lee44

Striking scenery.


----------



## Lee44

Peek-a-boo


----------



## Lee44

Puggy sandwich


----------



## Lee44

Angelic


----------



## Lee44

Goat on a dromedary.


----------



## Lee44

Wow! Four!


----------



## Lee44

Sweet Dreams


----------



## Lee44

I better eat up!


----------



## Lee44

Smile for the camera!



























































































Brush your teeth, first!










OK. Don't smile.


----------



## Lee44

2 headed snake.


----------



## Lee44

Angry Birds!


----------



## intinst

I think I'm getting dizzy
(Reminds me of a BTackitt avatar)


----------



## intinst

Looks different from what I remember from the movie...


----------



## intinst

cute smile


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Guess it would keep your coffee warm as well.


----------



## intinst

Do you want fries with that?


----------



## intinst

Hobbit hole bonsai


----------



## intinst

Can you help me out with that?


----------



## intinst

Bet it floats, too


----------



## intinst

Yo Ho Ho!


----------



## intinst

Yep, got it straight


----------



## intinst

Fits right in, don't think?


----------



## intinst

Been a bit windy


----------



## intinst

And so it begins...


----------



## intinst

We need to discuss the brand of dog food to buy from here on out.


----------



## intinst

I just want one slice


----------



## intinst

What do you use to carve the turkey?


----------



## intinst

I'm good, huh?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What? I used TWO braces.


----------



## intinst

Buds


----------



## intinst

My screwdriver doesn't look that good.


----------



## intinst

How apropos


----------



## intinst

Row, row, row your boat


----------



## intinst

How modern


----------



## intinst

Need a pair?


----------



## intinst

I'm going to get a new alarm clock


----------



## intinst

Heading for the finish line


----------



## intinst

Coming round to Capitalism?


----------



## intinst

Can't eat a book


----------



## intinst

Nice view


----------



## intinst

It's not a snow angel.


----------



## intinst

$29.95 down at your local Walmart.


----------



## intinst

At the Penthouse


----------



## intinst

Let's paddle


----------



## intinst

Must have been some snow.


----------



## intinst

Some folk are just crazy


----------



## intinst

Rules of pen clicking


----------



## intinst

Why is there one every week?


----------



## intinst

Then and now


----------



## intinst

Cute smile


----------



## intinst

His place looks better than mine...


----------



## intinst

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## intinst

Life just isn't fair


----------



## intinst

Old bridge


----------



## intinst

Step 1: Have Mom divorce you


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

Dettifoss, Iceland


----------



## intinst

I'm stayin' in the South


----------



## intinst

Now that's cool


----------



## intinst

That will cut down on the prank calls


----------



## intinst

BB&B,You've lied to me!


----------



## intinst

Scary thought


----------



## intinst

I especially like the ears


----------



## intinst

Stairway to Heaven?


----------



## intinst

Forgot the ballpeen hammer and the Vise-Grips™


----------



## intinst

I shouldn't have ate that last fly


----------



## intinst

High security area


----------



## intinst

Interesting place you've got there


----------



## intinst

Gonna fly now


----------



## intinst

Wrong lens for a close up


----------



## intinst

Merry Christmas


----------



## intinst

Good luck


----------



## intinst

Anybody have a spare keyboard?


----------



## intinst

Told you I could still shut it


----------



## intinst

Chiller


----------



## intinst

Uniform of the day?


----------



## intinst

You say you've lost some peanuts? Why no, I haven't seen any.


----------



## intinst

interesting bar stools


----------



## intinst

OK...Why?


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of something...


----------



## intinst

Aww, I can't sit there!


----------



## intinst

And I wouldn't sit there!


----------



## intinst

Swords into plowshares, but guns into chairs?


----------



## intinst

Well, that ones kinda handy


----------



## intinst

Okay, then


----------



## intinst

Even some for guys


----------



## intinst

Now, I like this one.


----------



## intinst

No. Just no.


----------



## intinst

Wheely good cake!


----------



## intinst

Bet they don't ask me to change the toner cartridge ever again.


----------



## intinst

Closer. just a little bit closer.


----------



## intinst

It's an invasion!


----------



## intinst

View from the crow's nest


----------



## intinst

Won't get cut off on the highway anymore


----------



## intinst

No...that's not true...That's impossible!


----------



## intinst

Such a boring day...


----------



## intinst

Honey, did you remember to shut the bathroom window?


----------



## intinst

Yep, stayin' in the South


----------



## intinst

'nuff said


----------



## intinst

Don't see that every day


----------



## sjc

After many years of marriage a wealthy couple split due to the husband's affair with a much younger woman.  He, having a better legal team; got their multi-million dollar mansion and was to live there with his young new fling. 

The former wife sadly spent the first day packing her belongings into
boxes, crates and suitcases.

On the second day, she had the movers come and
collect her things.

On the third day, she sat down for the last time at
their beautiful dining room table by candlelight, put on
some soft background music, and feasted on a pound of shrimp, a jar of caviar, and a bottle of spring-water.

When she had finished, she went into each and every
room and deposited a few half-eaten shrimp shells dipped in caviar into the hollow of the curtain rods.

She then cleaned up the kitchen and left. When the
husband returned with his new girlfriend, all was bliss for the first few days. Then slowly, the house began to smell.

They tried everything; cleaning, mopping and airing
the place out. Vents we re checked for dead rodents and carpets were steam cleaned. Air fresheners were hung everywhere. Exterminators were brought in to set off gas canisters, during which they had to move out for a few days and in the end they even paid to replace the expensive wool carpeting. Nothing worked!!!

People stopped coming over to visit. Repairmen refused to work in the house. The maid quit. Finally, they could not take the stench any longer and decided to move.

A month later, even though they had cut their price
in half, they could not find a buyer for their stinky house. Word got out and eventually even the local realtors refused to return their calls.

Finally, they had to borrow a huge sum of money
from the bank to purchase a new place.

The ex-wife called the man and asked how things
were going. He told her the saga of the rotting house. She listened politely and said that she missed her old home terribly and would be willing to reduce her divorce
settlement in exchange for getting the house.

Knowing his ex-wife had no idea how bad the smell
was, he agreed on a price that was about 1/10 th of what the house had been worth, but only if she were to sign the papers that very day. She agreed and within the hour his lawyers delivered the paperwork.

A week later the man and his girlfriend stood smiling as they watched the moving company pack everything
to take to their new home.........

And to spite the ex-wife, they even took the the curtain rods.


----------



## intinst

No matter how much I liked driving with the top down...No.


----------



## intinst

Well, ya see, what happened was...Never mind. Just get me out of here!


----------



## intinst

Just shoot me


----------



## intinst

Look Ma, no hands!


----------



## intinst

Aww, you got a boo boo.


----------



## intinst

Rumble


----------



## intinst

I'm in no hurry


----------



## intinst

That leaves things pretty wide open, huh?


----------



## intinst

Where's the "No Jaywalking" sign?


----------



## intinst

What ever floats your boat, I guess.


----------



## intinst

Car wash is now open


----------



## intinst

No, YOU get out of the car and make them move!


----------



## intinst

Birds? haven't seen (burp) any.


----------



## intinst

& they're low cal too!


----------



## intinst

What, no cable?


----------



## intinst

Winston, where's your cigar?


----------



## intinst

Thought we were all supposed to have one of these by now.


----------



## intinst

Cand youb hear be nowd?


----------



## intinst

Momma!


----------



## intinst

How low we are willing to sink just for a few dollars.
(But it looks like the dog is doing fairly well)


----------



## intinst

You ever braid your hair, Ladies? Or guys, as the case may be.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Glacier age?


----------



## intinst

See? Simple.


----------



## intinst

Wish I knew where this was


----------



## intinst

I'm moving


----------



## intinst

Cat hates "owner"


----------



## intinst

Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

I hear you knocking but you can't come in.


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Hope the streets aren't crowded


----------



## intinst

OK boys...Get Him!


----------



## intinst

Whoooo's there?


----------



## intinst

Out of the way, kat, comin' thru!


----------



## intinst

Puddle of pups


----------



## intinst

There's been some change


----------



## intinst

Don't think I won't.


----------



## intinst

Pew! Pew!


----------



## intinst

Very Patriotic


----------



## intinst

And they're just my size!


----------



## intinst

You said stay of the counter. I'm not touching it.


----------



## intinst

Box of chocolate?


----------



## intinst

He may roll over onto you in his sleep


----------



## intinst

Thanks, I'll wait


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, punk. Make my day.


----------



## intinst

You weren't going anywhere, were you?


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty


----------



## intinst

Happy St. Patrick's day


----------



## intinst

Hard core


----------



## intinst

Nice paint job


----------



## intinst

Scout's honor


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, but I need in there


----------



## intinst

Been there a while


----------



## intinst

Prepping the set for GoldenEye


----------



## intinst

Not as scary now, huh?


----------



## intinst

We be stylin'


----------



## intinst

Snow Cathedral in Norway


----------



## intinst

Made his day


----------



## intinst

Know any?


----------



## intinst

Raphael, Michelangelo, Leonardo & Donatello


----------



## intinst

Who wants a cuppa?


----------



## intinst

From the right position, this triangular building looks pretty flat, huh?


----------



## intinst

Not everybody has a nice porch decoration like this one.


----------



## intinst

Not even a tall?


----------



## intinst

Taking the 100 meter sprint to the next level?


----------



## intinst

Who hired that guy?


----------



## intinst

Lies, D*mn Lies & Statistics


----------



## sjc

Loved the braids (very different)
Hated the spiders...I'd move without even packing
n those cups/mugs screwed with my head


----------



## intinst

You tell him he can't have Pikachu


----------



## intinst

Not so big now, are you Mom?


----------



## intinst

Yo, what's up?


----------



## intinst

Voldemort looks different like this


----------



## intinst

My "assistants" will tell you this is MY road.


----------



## intinst

Word


----------



## intinst

Chillin'


----------



## intinst

Anybody seen Fluffy today?


----------



## intinst

O, ye'll take the high road and I'll take the low road...


----------



## intinst

Hi there!


----------



## intinst

The sign says "No Fishing!"


----------



## intinst

So that's what he's doing!


----------



## intinst

One very annoyed cat in 3...2...


----------



## intinst

New rule for the Writer's Cafe?


----------



## intinst

There's been a report of a bear loose in the city. More at eleven.


----------



## intinst

First day of work, always


----------



## intinst

Harry Potter Lego


----------



## intinst

Beginning of a mental block


----------



## intinst

What's after Q? Just a second, A...B...C...D...


----------



## intinst

Hey, where's the luv, I did you a favor


----------



## intinst

Every dog has his day, but today wasn't his.


----------



## intinst

Looky at the new-fangled toaster!


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm, not what I was expecting


----------



## intinst

Dance Zebra, Dance!


----------



## intinst

Better look behind you!


----------



## intinst

Modern Happy Couple


----------



## intinst

Don't worry litl' fella, I'll take you under my wing.


----------



## intinst

Many ways to read


----------



## intinst

Multi-talented barber


----------



## intinst

Cute, but makes your brain hurt


----------



## intinst

Hi there!


----------



## intinst

Here we go again


----------



## intinst

Classic


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

The pusher


----------



## intinst

I don't even know how you could do this, let alone how to fix it.


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Mean while, in Russia...


----------



## intinst

Two more bowls over here!


----------



## intinst

Now, Number one


----------



## intinst

Just sayin'


----------



## intinst

Imperial snowflake


----------



## intinst

Check out these guns!


----------



## intinst

Stepping stones in Ireland


----------



## intinst

Couldn't wait


----------



## intinst

Is the spider gone yet?


----------



## intinst

That took a lot of time


----------



## intinst

TMI


----------



## intinst

Vroom


----------



## intinst

No, I really didn't like that new game you bought me.


----------



## intinst

Disco isn't dead


----------



## intinst

Kids ready for the school year?


----------



## intinst

Sigh, the good old days when kids didn't have to have imagination explained to them.


----------



## intinst

That would work


----------



## intinst

An idea whose time has come?


----------



## sjc

A man and his wife walked into a dentist's office. The man said to the dentist, "Doc, I'm in one heck of a hurry I have two buddies sitting out in my car waiting for us to go play golf, so forget about the anesthetic, I don't have time for the gums to get numb. I just want you to pull the tooth, and be done with it! We have a 10:00 AM tee time at the best golf course in town and it's 9:30 already... I don't have time to wait for the anesthetic to work!'

The dentist thought to himself, "My goodness, this is surely a very brave man asking to have his tooth pulled without using anything to kill the pain." So the dentist asks him, "Which tooth is it sir?"
The man turned to his wife and said, "Open your mouth Honey, and show him . .


----------



## intinst

Kinda cool, as long as a stargate or dimensional rift doesn't open


----------



## Casper Parks

Imaginary Friend Photo Prank


----------



## intinst

She says it happens every morning:
A little cat hair in your Listerine?


----------



## intinst

Gonna need a tractor for that one


----------



## intinst

Hey I did just what you said. The edge of the walk lines up with the fence post.


----------



## intinst

Clear water


----------



## intinst

Birds or locusts?


----------



## intinst

Several life times supply for me


----------



## intinst

Pigs in a blanket, anyone?


----------



## intinst

What was I thinking?


----------



## intinst

A very popular destination


----------



## intinst

Do you feel safer now?


----------



## intinst

Deleted scene


----------



## intinst

Camouflage works


----------



## intinst

It's just a little shack in the woods...


----------



## intinst

Perspective


----------



## intinst

Whatcha readin'?


----------



## intinst

Uluru waterfalls in Australia


----------



## intinst

College is different these days, at least transportation-wise


----------



## intinst

Make your own Jello worms


----------



## intinst

Little help, please?


----------



## intinst

WOW


----------



## intinst

Chugga chugga, chugga chugga


----------



## intinst

Feels so good to stttrreeettcch


----------



## intinst

And another truck driver is born...


----------



## intinst

Kinda c-c-c-cold for a party, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

If it's all the same to you...NO!


----------



## intinst

Millennium Falcon University?


----------



## intinst

If you do good enough, we'll talk about paying you.


----------



## intinst

This is why I read!


----------



## intinst

It's good to be the King.


----------



## intinst

Hey I said I'd help, not do all of them!


----------



## intinst

Ooh yeh, right there, keep going


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

I like their style


----------



## intinst

Quite


----------



## intinst

Speaking of red...


----------



## intinst

Not what I think of when I hear the song


----------



## intinst

Some folks can sleep anywhere


----------



## intinst

Looks good on her


----------



## intinst

So here I am!


----------



## intinst

Long way down


----------



## intinst

Take a while to clear the yard and boy is that wheel going to be big


----------



## intinst

Brrrr


----------



## intinst

Lunches to cute to eat?


----------



## intinst

Bora Bora from space


----------



## intinst

Mixing colors


----------



## intinst

more lunch too cute to eat


----------



## intinst

Moses Bridge, Netherlands


----------



## intinst

for an otherwise silly pastime


----------



## intinst

Red's not so little anymore


----------



## intinst

Odd


----------



## intinst

My head hurts, too


----------



## intinst

OK then


----------



## intinst

The 10:15 will be a little behind schedule


----------



## intinst

Thief


----------



## intinst

Better stay away from that one


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

Ice sculpture


----------



## intinst

Obi Wan Catnobi


----------



## intinst

Tooth carving


----------



## intinst

A blast of color


----------



## intinst

NYC, 1909


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while?


----------



## intinst

Looks good as new


----------



## intinst

They'll be at it a while


----------



## intinst

Such a manly face...


----------



## Lee44

Bubbles, anyone?


----------



## Lee44

"I'll have some Beluga caviar and truffles please. Thank you, James."


----------



## Lee44

Baby Wallaby


----------



## Lee44

Triplets


----------



## Lee44

Panda fun


----------



## Lee44

"Hey man. Just coolin' out. I had a 'ruff' day."


----------



## Lee44

"What?"


----------



## Lee44

"I need to go shopping."


----------



## Lee44

Teeny tiny


----------



## Lee44

"You know I'm da cutest!"


----------



## Lee44

"My throat hurts. Can you check it for me?"


----------



## Lee44

"Life is exhausting. At least I have my red striped shorties."


----------



## Lee44

"Can I get out, yet?"


----------



## Lee44

Ghost bat


----------



## Lee44

"Here's an orange flower for you"


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Bubbles, anyone?


Looks just like my sis's 9 year old fur baby!!


----------



## Lee44

such a cute fur baby


----------



## Lee44

I posted him before, but did not know he was a viral sensation called Grumpy Cat. So funny.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## intinst

John Hancock, Chicago, Illinois


----------



## intinst

what is the answer to life the universe and everything?
Let me Google that for you...



Spoiler



But all you Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy fans knew that, didn't you?


----------



## intinst

Been there a while


----------



## intinst

North Pole looks busy today


----------



## intinst

Hey, I can make melon balls...sometimes.


----------



## intinst

Now that's a scary swing


----------



## intinst

...and a diet Coke.


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth?


----------



## intinst

Elephant humor


----------



## intinst

Anybody else hear a whirring sound?


----------



## intinst

I mean, come on.


----------



## intinst

No one should try to be everybody's friend.


----------



## intinst

Have you got a minute?


----------



## intinst

Please Please Please Please


----------



## intinst

Take your time, Hon.


----------



## intinst

No more tamales for me!


----------



## intinst

I's not fat. I's just fluffy


----------



## intinst

Now, that's a "Cool" computer case!


----------



## intinst

I'm ready


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when you are trying to show off 
your new gadgets and they just won't do right?


----------



## intinst

Trying to hurry the season, aren't you?
But that's OK...


----------



## intinst

Now that's Cosplay


----------



## intinst

Member of the Fulcrum Aerobatic team


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie...


----------



## intinst

I used industrial strength duct tape.


----------



## intinst

Try the living room


----------



## intinst

I used to have an inflatable one in the back yard...


----------



## intinst

Bombed boat pen, during WWII


----------



## intinst

Wanta go for a walk?


----------



## intinst

What to do with those pallets in the storage?


----------



## intinst

That building's gone green


----------



## intinst

Trust me.


----------



## intinst

And I'm impressed if I make it across the floor without tripping on "air."


----------



## intinst

Beauty


----------



## intinst

Nope, this one isn't ours, either


----------



## intinst

Hope he wore clean ones for his Mommy...


----------



## intinst

Back off, Jack!


----------



## intinst

Guess he's never seen a trailer on top of a truck before...


----------



## intinst

Here's my money!


----------



## intinst

I get the picture


----------



## intinst

What are you doing with the other 3/4 2/3's?


----------



## intinst

Those daring young men & their flying machines


----------



## intinst

That took a lot of vehicles


----------



## intinst

Ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a built-in.


----------



## intinst

Grandpa was always a little different


----------



## intinst

I quit


----------



## intinst

Turning the ceiling fan on high in 3, 2...


----------



## intinst

Nice place


----------



## intinst

A gentleman would offer his coat...nah.


----------



## intinst

Look what I got in the mail!


----------



## intinst

Just sneeze, she'll let go.


----------



## intinst

Mother of the Year contender.


----------



## intinst

Thanks for that bulletin, Mr. Obvious.


----------



## intinst

Go outside and get some exercise!


----------



## intinst

They may become news people.


----------



## intinst

Silly seating


----------



## intinst

Yawn


----------



## intinst

Iz helpin' you stay fit.


----------



## intinst

I think Tinkerbell made a lifelong fan


----------



## intinst

Daddy! I don't want to go to Gran's this way!


----------



## intinst

You are getting sleepy...or a headache


----------



## intinst

Fireworks!


----------



## intinst

To each his own


----------



## intinst

No, no group discounts. It's $1.25 each.


----------



## Lee44

Pretty in pink


----------



## Lee44

"Don't get it twisted. I'm your boss"


----------



## Lee44

"Oooo. I'm tellin' "


----------



## Lee44

You thought that they were so cute. But you didn't know their names, Milkshake and Mango!


----------



## Lee44

Bat with baby bottle. Why?


----------



## Lee44

Turtle with two heads and six legs


----------



## Lee44

Dalmation piglets


----------



## Lee44

How much does food cost?


----------



## Lee44

Peek-a-boo


----------



## Lee44

Serenity defined


----------



## Lee44

wouldn't want to be ya


----------



## Lee44

Froggie, please let go.


----------



## Shane Ward

is this a Thread now??


----------



## intinst

Bet that was an interesting ride


----------



## intinst

In addition "How," I want to know"Why"?


----------



## intinst

Had brunch yet? How about a heart attack sandwich?


----------



## intinst

Water must be chilly


----------



## intinst

Had an idea


----------



## intinst

Just fits


----------



## intinst

And the wheel goes round and round


----------



## intinst

Eliminating the middle man


----------



## intinst

Just like my life


----------



## intinst

Only way I'd ever have a chance


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life, huh?


----------



## intinst

That personal magnetism thing


----------



## intinst

Who ordered the quarter pounder with cheese?


----------



## intinst

Cedar waxwing


----------



## intinst

Cool chess set
(Not cheap though. You priced hardware recently?)


----------



## intinst

Dalmatian shadow


----------



## intinst

Nice (accidental) catch!


----------



## intinst

Hmmmm


----------



## intinst

So, did I pass or not?


----------



## intinst

Remember to take this into account when you build yours


----------



## intinst

Bit deceptive, no?


----------



## intinst

Hit 'em where it hurts


----------



## intinst

The Great Escape


----------



## intinst

Class act


----------



## intinst

Just rying to save you time and trouble


----------



## intinst

Spell check isn't always your friend


----------



## intinst

Is that all there is?


----------



## intinst

Epic


----------



## intinst

When I see that/\, I think of this\/


----------



## intinst

Advertising at its finest
(No, it isn't Russian  )


----------



## sjc

Lol.


----------



## intinst

Motion Induced Blindness. Watch the blinking dot in the middle of the image and the others will disappear. Blink and they will come back again.


----------



## Lee44

"Hey! Who turned the lights out?"


----------



## Lee44

"Just singin' a happy song!"


----------



## Lee44

"Weeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm a bunny! Don't get it twisted!"


----------



## Lee44

Moe. Larry & Curly. "The Three Baby Hedgehogs"


----------



## Lee44

Epic photography! Turtle with dragonfly


----------



## Lee44

Mmmmmmmmmm Mmmmmmmm Good


----------



## Lee44

Lazy day, loafing around. Sloth


----------



## Lee44

"Hey! You're hoggin' my 'Cutest Ever' shot"










"I said, get outta my shot!!!!"


----------



## Lee44

"Would you mind checking my tonsils? No. No. Don't worry, I won't bite."


----------



## Lee44

A room with a view!


----------



## Lee44

"See, if I had a Kindle, I couldn't do this."


----------



## Lee44

Colors


----------



## Lee44

"Hurry up and laugh, so I can get outta this getup!"


----------



## Lee44

"Please, _Kibbles & Bits_, please!"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm a gangsta' cat burglar"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm incognito. I usually drive a convertible Volkswagen on TV, or get insulted by stewardesses about being a pig. I get paid by GEICO. But today, I'm in disguise, hidin' out from the Feds."


----------



## Lee44

"Ready, Jacques!"


----------



## Lee44

"Seriously, Mom, we don't stink!"


----------



## Lee44

"STOP IT!"


----------



## Lee44

Time for spiritual reflection!


----------



## Lee44

"Please, I'll be good. I won't tear up the furniture. I won't mess on the carpet. Can I have a steak, please?"


----------



## Lee44

"Do you see any nose hairs?"


----------



## Lee44

"Ummm? is it '_Cat's in the Cradle_? No! No! I know. How about '_What's New Pussycat?_?"


----------



## Lee44

Tantrums look the same, no matter the species!


----------



## Lee44

Photo taken from under the ice


----------



## intinst

Easter Island milk carton


----------



## Senseidoji

So, a guy walks up to a pianist and says, "Did you know it used to take two elephants to make the keys for a piano?"
The pianist stopped and commented, "Gee, I didn't know they could do such delicate work."


----------



## Senseidoji

Husband, "Honey, would you join me in a cup of coffee?
Wife, "do you think we'd both fit?"


----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Senseidoji




----------



## Lee44

Tree kangaroo with joey


----------



## Lee44

Cuscus


----------



## Lee44

tree kangaroo native to Papua, New Guinea; West Papua & Australia rain forests


----------



## Lee44

How giraffes sleep.


----------



## Lee44

What pretty teeth you have!


----------



## Lee44

"Yeah, they caught me on a DUI. Now I'm stuck in here for 30 days. I'll have to watch it, next time."


----------



## Lee44

Practicing being scary.


----------



## Lee44

So cute.


----------



## Lee44

Teamwork. Catch of the day.


----------



## intinst

(The ball wins in the end)


----------



## intinst

That would be a mess


----------



## intinst

Band is probably a bad class to fall asleep in...


----------



## intinst

Honey, I thought that hummingbirds only flew during the day...


----------



## intinst

Nice flag


----------



## intinst

Serious about "Use it till it's gone," huh?


----------



## intinst

The Grumman E-2 Hawkeye is an American all-weather, aircraft carrier-capable tactical airborne early warning (AEW) aircraft.
(Also works for hypnotizing the enemy )


----------



## intinst

Genie in a bottle?


----------



## intinst

You said I could have one slice and that's all I took!


----------



## intinst

Surfing MerMan?


----------



## intinst

Sad, sad, sad


----------



## intinst

OK, took care of the ant problem, Let's Picnic!


----------



## intinst

Where's the snow? There's supposed to be snow!


----------



## intinst

Not going anywhere for a while? Here's a week's worth of calories.


----------



## intinst

Such a deal!


----------



## intinst

Ever seen a dog eat peanut butter...while wearing a suit?


----------



## intinst

This is your captain speaking...


----------



## intinst

Ever wondered just what those TV caption writers were thinking?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Mind turning around? I've read this side.


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss


----------



## intinst

North Seas oil platform supply vessel


----------



## intinst

There, good as new


----------



## intinst

Loading a Tomahawk missile


----------



## intinst

Will you be the next big winner? $1.25 to try.


----------



## intinst

Nice truck


----------



## intinst

Hope they have some Snickers...


----------



## intinst

In shape


----------



## intinst

How about a nice chocolate Bundt cake?


----------



## intinst

Hate to catch the sun at the wrong angle while driving near him.


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, thin mints


----------



## intinst

Lunch time!


----------



## intinst

I'm ready to get out now


----------



## intinst

Hey, easy on the spurs!


----------



## intinst

Pencil vs. camera


----------



## intinst

Stuck truck


----------



## intinst

See, it's a hand


----------



## intinst

It's the small victories that keep us going on


----------



## intinst

Camo


----------



## intinst

Is it just me, or do the Bond girls seem to keep getting younger?


----------



## intinst

Schwerin Castle in Germany


----------



## intinst

Modern message in a bottle


----------



## intinst

That's a big jellyfish


----------



## intinst

Way up North


----------



## intinst

Some have it, some don't


----------



## intinst

Have a Coke and a smile


----------



## intinst

Mirage?


----------



## intinst

OK, I'll bite. How'd they do that?


----------



## intinst

That's a big gulp, now.


----------



## intinst

Bacon cheeseburger, loaded


----------



## intinst

Kinda crowded there at the fault line.


----------



## intinst

Hello, can you help me? I've got a human stuck to my feet.


----------



## intinst

Not everyone who says they want to help you really do.


----------



## intinst

Well, you're no fun


----------



## intinst

just saying


----------



## intinst

Bacon, you can do almost anything with it.


----------



## intinst

After Easter clean up.


----------



## intinst

Alaskan wildflowers


----------



## intinst

Got to have the camera in the right spot to catch the best pictures...


----------



## intinst

Middle secrets in the other cabinet


----------



## intinst

I said, "No more photos."


----------



## intinst

Follows directions to the best of their abilities


----------



## intinst

Clever Marketing


----------



## intinst

Chi-Town deep dish


----------



## intinst

1971 Ferrari Berlinetta


----------



## intinst

But what's to keep them from picking it up and putting it in their pocket?


----------



## intinst

Brrrrrrr!


----------



## intinst

Natural arch


----------



## intinst

If you were a Peahen, you'd be impressed.


----------



## intinst

Mother of all Nope, Un-unh


----------



## intinst

No, Google, can't say that I have ever.


----------



## intinst

Shake Your Groove Thing


----------



## intinst

Nice tie knot, but I think I'll stick with the 4-in hand.


----------



## intinst

Happy first day of Spring!


----------



## intinst

Manhattan Bridge as seen from Brooklyn, 1909


----------



## intinst

Snow fort castle


----------



## intinst

Classy warning


----------



## intinst

Bit of bother, there on the Sun


----------



## intinst

Polarized window


----------



## Lee44

So discriminatory!


----------



## Lee44

Strike a pose!


----------



## Lee44

"I'm not happy, you understand?"


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

BFFs


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Life is exhausting! Yawn.


----------



## Lee44

Haute Dog Couture


----------



## Lee44

He he he he . . . ha ha ha ha ha ha ha . . . you so funny! Stop it. Ha ha ha. Stop it!


----------



## Lee44

Louboutins can be around $7000, how far can she walk in these?


----------



## intinst

Kinda old, but...

A man walks into the toy store to get a Barbie doll for his daughter. So he asks the assistant, as you would, “How much is Barbie?”

“Well,” she says, “we have Barbie Goes to the Gym for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Ball for $19.95, Barbie Goes Shopping for $19.95, Barbie Goes to the Beach for $19.95, Barbie Goes Nightclubbing for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.00.”

“Hey, hang on,” the guy asks, “why is Divorced Barbie $265.00 when all the others are only $19.95?”

“Yeah, well, it’s like this … Divorced Barbie comes with Ken’s house, Ken’s car, Ken’s boat, Ken’s furniture …”


----------



## intinst

Typical cats


----------



## intinst

Agent Smith is still here among us.


----------



## Lee44

"I assure you, I did not eat the cupcake!"


----------



## Lee44

"Na. Na. Na. Na. Na."


----------



## Lee44

Yeah, I felt the same way about piano lessons!


----------



## Lee44

Gangnam style.


----------



## intinst

Signs too?


----------



## intinst

I'm so full I gonna barf


----------



## intinst

Hang on tight!


----------



## intinst

Got a little shallow there, USS Port Royal


----------



## intinst

Don't just stand there, Get a ladder!


----------



## intinst

Keep your *paws* tongue to yourself.


----------



## intinst

Just a little shack in the woods, huh?


----------



## intinst

Irony?


----------



## intinst

How'd you find me?


----------



## intinst

Yeah? Well I build sand castles, too.


----------



## intinst

Mr. Smith? About your car being ready this afternoon...


----------



## intinst

To the airport in 25 minutes? No problem, but it'll cost extra.


----------



## intinst

Nice, but I hope it has an anchor.


----------



## intinst

Reserved parking


----------



## intinst

Lot you can do with an old school bus


----------



## intinst

"No Passing" zone


----------



## intinst

4 paw drive doesn't help much on ice.


----------



## intinst

Think I saw this in a movie.../


----------



## intinst

Your government at work


----------



## intinst

Let me close this door and I'm sure no one will bother us.


----------



## intinst

Gotta stop and smell the flowers


----------



## intinst

Drunk when I came home last night? 
Why Honey, how can you say that? 
I just had a couple of beers.


----------



## intinst

It isn't easy being green.


----------



## intinst

Hold my hand and I think we can make it.


----------



## intinst

2014 model?


----------



## intinst

Zombie snowmen


----------



## intinst

I can't watch


----------



## intinst

The CAT Channel is pretty popular in this house.


----------



## intinst

Remember, dynamite comes in small packages, too.


----------



## intinst

Just think how good he'll be when he's older, say five?


----------



## intinst

Parents all do it to their kids.


----------



## intinst

Good questions


----------



## intinst

Better watch that kid.


----------



## intinst

Cheese!


----------



## intinst

At least the salad should be fresh.


----------



## intinst

Polish newspaper. Over here, too.


----------



## intinst

Sing along if you know the words!


----------



## intinst

Does anyone in China know how to swim? Where did they find the room?


----------



## intinst

I'm very disappointed in your purchases today.


----------



## intinst

(and cigars)


----------



## intinst

Just let me hear you say "Good Boy" one time.


----------



## intinst

Man's Fix-It kit


----------



## intinst

Olivia looks Wilde in red


----------



## intinst

Orbital test vehicle


----------



## intinst

58 Gimmie Suburban


----------



## intinst

You won't swim away and leave me in this deep water, will you?


----------



## intinst

Caerlaverock Castle, Dumfriesshire, Scotland


----------



## intinst

Remote control WartHog


----------



## intinst

Early morning


----------



## intinst

Not many kids on his route


----------



## intinst

Filtered Flamingo


----------



## intinst

I feel pretty...


----------



## intinst

Becalmed


----------



## intinst

Just like when I was a puppy!


----------



## intinst

Tunnel of Light, Arizona


----------



## intinst

Perspective


----------



## intinst

Plastic surgeon's office


----------



## intinst

Nice...scooters. That's it, scooters!


----------



## intinst

Bit brisk today, eh?


----------



## Lee44

Have goat will travel.


----------



## Lee44

Perhaps that ferris wheel wasn't such a great idea!


----------



## Lee44

Strike a pose.


----------



## Lee44

Blue frog


----------



## Lee44

Hey, look behind you!


----------



## Lee44

Mommy bed.


----------



## Lee44

Family exercise.


----------



## Lee44

Amazeballs!


----------



## Lee44

Would the word "conundrum" be appropriate?


----------



## Lee44

Handful!


----------



## Lee44

"What did you say?"


----------



## Lee44

"Yes, they call me Mr. Grumpy. Don't piss me off!"


----------



## Lee44

Comfy


----------



## Lee44

Tiny angel.


----------



## Lee44

A little too Yuppie. I don't have a Burberry scarf!


----------



## Lee44

Baby, trying to teach mom and dad how to fly! Just lift your ears and jump high.


----------



## Lee44

There was a time when I could sleep anywhere and any way, too.


----------



## Lee44

"Where'd everyone go? I'm ready!"


----------



## Lee44

Did you ever wonder where the photographer is!


----------



## Lee44

I had a cat, a few years ago, and he always found a sliver of sunlight to sit in. I was not aware that all cats do this!


----------



## Lee44

This is why I love Chihuahuas.


----------



## Lee44

Pink


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Perfect timing.


----------



## Lee44

Water fountain


----------



## Lee44

Tequila is not my drink!


----------



## Lee44

So rare to see horses at rest.


----------



## Lee44

Freckles


----------



## Lee44

Focus


----------



## Lee44

Double threat.


----------



## Lee44

And the BMW owner said, "Moooooooooove"


----------



## Lee44

A shaved bear. My only question, why?


----------



## Lee44

Cute red hoodie.


----------



## Lee44

"Can't you move any faster?"


----------



## sjc

HELLO, hello, hello!!!
How I missed this thread...

HI INTINST!!  LEE44 AND OTHERS.  XO!! 

I have just spent some intense time playing catch up.  BEAUTIFUL POSTS, PHOTOS.  I am so happy to see the beauty on this thread.  

THANK YOU.  From the bottom of my heart!!

XO


----------



## CatherineM

Lee44 said:


> So rare to see horses at rest.


Thank you for posting this picture. I love it.


----------



## Lee44

Hi SJC, we missed you!!!  Happy to know all is well.


Thanks so much for saying that, Catherine.  The photo is beautiful in so many ways!


----------



## Lee44

"Love you!!"


----------



## Lee44

"Gimme five"


----------



## Lee44

So sad what's happening to the polar bears.


----------



## Lee44

"Just because I'm little, doesn't mean I'm not force to be reckoned with!"










"Like I said, back up, Bud"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm a toy, too!"


----------



## Lee44

You've seen the pictures where everyone puts their hands in together one at a time, one on top of each other, and it looks like an international - all in

Here is the wolf version:


----------



## Lee44

For Catherine


----------



## Lee44

'I dare you to think that I'm not the cutest"


----------



## Lee44

Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lee44

From the title: "You come any closer, and I'll lick you to death."


----------



## Lee44

All in!


----------



## Lee44

Just chillin'


----------



## Lee44

Snoop Dog


----------



## Lee44

I've never seen a goat that looked like this before. Mountain goat.


----------



## Lee44

"Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Lee44

"No. I'm the cutest!"


----------



## Lee44

FOX 5 Cameraman, just doing his job!


----------



## Lee44

"Best water I've ever had!"


----------



## Lee44

"Now that guy is handsome!"


----------



## FrankColes

Does infinity have a limit or is it a bar that never runs dry?


----------



## Lee44

FrankColes said:


> Does infinity have a limit or is it a bar that never runs dry?


----------



## Liz Davis

Lee44 said:


> Snoop Dog


This made my day


----------



## Lee44

Liz Davis said:


> This made my day


----------



## sjc

FrankColes said:


> Does infinity have a limit or is it a bar that never runs dry?


Somehow: I don't think we'll "ever" find out! Lol.


----------



## Lee44

Good furry friends


----------



## Lee44

"Hey. Hey. Hey. Hey, little lady. That's my ear. Watch it!"


----------



## Lee44

I've never seen one of these before. Okapi

Ituri Rainforest, located in the northeast of the Democratic Republic of the Congo, in Central Africa.


----------



## Lee44

Gypsy Filly


----------



## Lee44

Mom training the 3 babies on the best way to sleep.


----------



## Lee44

You put de lime in de coconut


----------



## Lee44

Determination. Mom carrying kitten.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Amazing!


----------



## Lee44

Amazing!


----------



## Lee44

Label: Hi 5 or Crazy Person!


----------



## Lee44

Class pics.


----------



## sjc

...AND...I can't get 2 dogs to sit!!!


----------



## Lee44

I know, it's an amazing pic!!!


----------



## Lee44

Busy Day.


----------



## Lee44

"You really need to get out of my way."


----------



## Lee44

So vivid. Gecko.


----------



## Lee44

Determined Imitation


----------



## Lee44

Brown biscuit or bowl o bunny?


----------



## Lee44

Kevin Spacey - No Space!


----------



## Lee44

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Lee44

"Love you horsey!"


----------



## Lee44

Bad kitty!


----------



## Lee44

Barnstead, New Hampshire


----------



## Lee44

"Hey, my Kboard peeps. It's me, Otto the Otter!"


----------



## Lee44

"Hey, don't make fun of my ears! I'm not making fun of your nose!"


----------



## Lee44

So many bears, so little tree.


----------



## Lee44

I had a dog that loved a particular commercial. Every time the commercial came on he would run up to the TV and make noises until the commercial ended. I wish, now, that I had video taped it (video and camera incapable), but it was a sight to see. He was so happy when the commercial came on.

Also, one Halloween night, I went to the store and took him with me, and he saw all these people dressed up like skeletons, etc and he looked at them from the car window and started howling like a crazy dog. Actually, it was a sound I had never heard before. He was normally a very calm and quiet dog, a lap dog, he barely ever barked, but on Halloween night when he saw people with scary costumes on, he couldn't make sense of it. Quite funny.


----------



## Beez




----------



## Lee44

Duck Soup


----------



## Lee44

Lemur looking into lens.


----------



## Lee44

Flying Squirrel


----------



## Lee44

Conundrum?


----------



## Lee44

Flower in her hair and on her feet, bracelet, beautiful dress. Cutest ever award.


----------



## Lee44

"Hi! Welcome."


----------



## Lee44

"Alpo?"


----------



## Lee44

Whale of a day!


----------



## Lee44

Discovery


----------



## Lee44

Spoiled!


----------



## Lee44

Freedom


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Time, not on their side.


----------



## Lee44

Sheepdog. "My work is never done."


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Life is Good


----------



## Lee44

Sea horse


----------



## Lee44

Shoes


----------



## Lee44

Amazing Color


----------



## Lee44

"o no you dit-ten"


----------



## Lee44

So much hair


----------



## nicuknitter

Thanks Lee44 and all the others for your efforts and entertaining photos. I am always a lurker, but this is the first thread I look for every time I sign on. I have been faithfully following it since I joined this forum years ago. Thanks again.


----------



## Lee44

nicuknitter said:


> Thanks Lee44 and all the others for your efforts and entertaining photos. I am always a lurker, but this is the first thread I look for every time I sign on. I have been faithfully following it since I joined this forum years ago. Thanks again.


SJC, Intinst and the gang appreciate you!


----------



## intinst

I'd like to buy the world a Coke...


----------



## Lee44

intinst said:


> I'd like to buy the world a Coke...


The coolest creation and the coolest commercial I have ever seen in my life!


----------



## sjc

nicuknitter said:


> Thanks Lee44 and all the others for your efforts and entertaining photos. I am always a lurker, but this is the first thread I look for every time I sign on. I have been faithfully following it since I joined this forum years ago. Thanks again.


That makes us so happy. I am sure Lee and Intinst share my sentiments. Please feel free to post anytime!! We'd love to have you do more than take a back seat; don't be shy.


----------



## sjc

Intinst:  How do I upload photos from my iPhone?  Photobucket wasn't doing the trick for me.


----------



## Lee44

Hey Chewb!


----------



## Lee44

We are family.


----------



## Lee44

Identity Crisis


----------



## Lee44

Nap time.


----------



## Lee44

"If I stand flat against the wall, look like a little boy, and warm your heart, can I have some of that salami?"


----------



## Lee44

Grumpy cat, still as grumpy as ever.


----------



## Lee44

Nice cap, man! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Lee44

Hercules is an English Mastiff and who has a 38 inch neck and weighs 282 pounds. He was recently awarded the honorable distinction of Worlds Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. The three-year-old is far larger and heavier than his breed's standard 200lb. limit. Hercules owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules weight is natural and not induced by a bizarre diet: "I fed him normal food and he just "grew" &#8230;. and grew, and grew, and grew.


----------



## Lee44

A little choppy. A little whiny. But you're on your way. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## Lee44

Nice diggs.


----------



## Lee44

Amazeballs!


----------



## Lee44

"Hey! I got here first."


----------



## Lee44

How can something so small, turn into something so big? And how can something so big, be so gentle?


----------



## Lee44

Chipmunk. Possibly Alvin.


----------



## Lee44

Box jellyfish are venomous, and can cause extreme pain and or death to humans. This sign just doesn't seem trustworthy.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I visit this thread to see funny pictures. I don't know where you get it but please keep sharing...


----------



## Lee44

Thank you! The gang really appreciates your visits!


----------



## Lee44

Father wears a new outfit everyday to wave good bye to his son on the school bus. I would be traumatized.



































][/td][/tr][/table][[/table]


----------



## Lee44

So cute!


----------



## Lee44

I think your attitude would change if you brushed your teeth! Just sayin'


----------



## Lee44

Smiling sloth!


----------



## Lee44

"Am I the cutest thing ever?"


----------



## Lee44

Time for a V8!


----------



## Lee44

Cloody the rabbit taking a bath, kickin' back and chill-laxing.


----------



## Lee44

Mama fox chew tail toy.


----------



## Lee44

So chic!


----------



## Lee44

Get down, get down
Get down, get down
(Yeah)
Get down, get down
Get down, get down
Jungle Boogie!


----------



## Lee44

I am not a football enthusiast.  I gave up on it many years ago after a number of boyfriends where unsuccessful in trying to explain it to me, pictures and all.  So all I know about Michael Vick is that he was involved in an illegal dog fighting ring operation.

I am a dog and animal lover, as you probably can tell, so I decided  to share a photo that I saw yesterday without posting the picture.  I thought I would tell you about it.  It was a picture of a pit bull with a Michael Vick chew toy!


----------



## Lee44

Usually brown, this deer has a genetic color variation.


----------



## Lee44

"Don't mess with my baby, Bud!"


----------



## Lee44

My name is Missy. I am a hoarder. I have been a hoarder for 2 1/2 years. If Mom had not moved the couch I would still be hoarding.


----------



## Lee44

"A little more to the left, please!"


----------



## Lee44

Grumpy Cat's child.

"What? No more? Well, I never liked you, anyway!"


----------



## sjc

I was playing catch-up with this thread the photos are amazing. Lee you crack me up; you find cuter and cuter things to post!! in going back to your post with the star wars crew; my daughter stood in line for hours to get the original casts (less Luke n Leah) autographs @ Universal Studios a few years back. My how time flies. The cast is a whole lot older!!


----------



## Lee44

Thanks.  They are older, amazing how enduring the love is for them, so many years later.  Nice  to have such an impact on so many people.


----------



## Lee44

Camel train. Near Saudi UAE border.


----------



## Lee44

athlete's foot


----------



## Lee44

"Love you Mommy"


----------



## Lee44

Baby elephant


----------



## Lee44

"Hi Kboarders"


----------



## Lee44

Odd couple


----------



## Lee44

family night out at McDonald's


----------



## Lee44

Almost!


----------



## Lee44

Selective breeding. German grey giant rabbit. Scarey!!!! 



















Rabbit and collie resting.


----------



## Lee44

Chilli, the 6 foot cow, is as big as a small elephant. She weighs well over a ton. In her case, there was no selective breeding. Scientists think her pituitary gland, in essence, forgot to tell her to stop growing.


----------



## Lee44

Aardvark. I've never seen one before.


----------



## Lee44

Is it a plane? Is it a frozen turkey? Is it a pug?


----------



## Lee44

Setting the bar for cute.


----------



## Lee44

"What did you say? Can you clarify your point?"


----------



## Lee44

"What? You don't think pugs wear red caps, have bandages on their paws, travel to the Grand Canyon, sit on the rim, and get their pictures taken? Not too bright, are you? And yes. I'm Grumpy Cat's best friend. Get over it!"


----------



## Lee44

"Don't have a yellow raincoat, with plaid collar, cuff and hat? I'm cool and very pretty."


----------



## Lee44

Ladies!! I don't know about you, but my feet are hurting.


----------



## Lee44

A ball of sweetness


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Pooped!


----------



## Lee44

Helping Trunk


----------



## Lee44

BFFs


----------



## Lee44

Flower girls.


----------



## Lee44

Who did her hair?


----------



## Lee44

Helmet with a birds eye view.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

"Help!!! A fly is chasing me!"


----------



## Lee44

Bret Michaels


----------



## Lee44

"Feelin blue today!"


----------



## Lee44

Octopus


----------



## Lee44

Sea Horse


----------



## Lee44

"Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee"


----------



## Lee44

Baby


----------



## Lee44

"It would be much better with hand pedals."


----------



## Lee44

Love it. Under the stairs dog house with window!


----------



## Lee44

All rescues. Multi-species family. Just awesome!


----------



## Lee44

Yum


----------



## Lee44

How did he catch the hummingbird? Size of a penny.


----------



## Lee44

'Jasmin told me that she was dating Michael . . . then she said that Michael . . ."


----------



## Lee44

"That was the best joke you've ever told . . . no really!"


----------



## Lee44

Mary: "You're black!"
Ann: "You're red!"
Mary: "Actually, you're white."
Ann: "Well, you're kind of gray"
Mary: "Nice rainbow, let' be friends!"
Ann: "BFFs forever!"


----------



## Lee44

Male sea horse giving birth. Nice concept!!! 



















Sea horse with good taste in men's diving watches.


----------



## Lee44

Bruno Mars or Justin Timberlake?


----------



## Lee44

Gorgeous animals. Amazing shot. How did they get this?


----------



## Lee44

In Sync


----------



## balaspa

SUSHI!


----------



## Lee44

Albino Koala


----------



## Lee44

"Wait!!!!!!!"


----------



## Lee44

Extraordinary color!


----------



## Lee44

Three Little Pigs


----------



## Lee44

Newborn reacting to coldness of stethoscope. So funny!


----------



## Lee44

Grumpy Cat's Cousin.


----------



## Lee44

Tinykins


----------



## Lee44

The Michelin tire guy?


----------



## Lee44

Love the hat, dude!


----------



## Lee44

Conundrum


----------



## Lee44

Love.


----------



## Lee44

Smile for the cameras, guys.


----------



## Lee44

Hairy Potter


----------



## Lee44

Baby


----------



## Lee44

The caption says:

John Unger adopted his dog Schoep when he was a puppy. Today Schoep is 19 years old and has Arthritis. He's in pain and cant sleep. His owner, John, trying to find a solution to his pain, discovered that the water from the lake helps relax Schoep, so every night he takes his dog Schoep for a swim in the lake so he can get some sleep.


----------



## Lee44

Swiffer


----------



## Lee44

Ready to protect his country. How is this even possible?


----------



## Lee44

"No. I don't believe in Kindles. I'm old school."


----------



## Lee44

Snuggling


----------



## Lee44

Waiting for owner.


----------



## Lee44

How cute is this?


----------



## Lee44

Babies.


----------



## Lee44

Next time, not so many!


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Swiffer


HOW does one even begin to keep this little darling clean??


----------



## NicoleSwan

sjc said:


> HOW does one even begin to keep this little darling clean??


To me it looks more like something that runs around the house keeping the house clean


----------



## sjc

NicoleSwan said:


> To me it looks more like something that runs around the house keeping the house clean


LOL...


----------



## Lee44

Afghanistan Love. Kitty rescued by US Marine


----------



## NicoleSwan

Lee44 said:


> Afghanistan Love. Kitty rescued by US Marine


Just love it. Wish that more "people" were capable of being kind and warm to all creatures. I live in an area where people do ghastly things to animals because "they're just animals"


----------



## Lee44

Na . . . Na . . . Na . . . Na . . . Na! You can't catch me!


----------



## Lee44

"Don't cha wish you're girlfriend was hot like me, don't cha"


----------



## Lee44

NicoleSwan said:


> Just love it. Wish that more "people" were capable of being kind and warm to all creatures. I live in an area where people do ghastly things to animals because "they're just animals"


So true! Kindness is a wonderful thing!

I don't know why people would be cruel just because.


----------



## Lee44

Trouble ahead.


----------



## Lee44

Pancake ready for take-off.


----------



## Lee44

I was looking in the dictionary, at the meaning of 'awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww' and found this:


----------



## Lee44

At first glance it wasn't clear, but he's sleeping on the bowl portion of his food dispenser. Kibbles are tasty, but they're comfy, too.


----------



## Lee44

"Ready for my trip to Walmart, looking for a belly exerciser."


----------



## Lee44

Pretty in pink.


----------



## Lee44

I've never seen an albino Doberman. Amazing!


----------



## Lee44

Scary.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## NogDog




----------



## Lee44

2 colorful seahorses


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Nice dog pool. They dug a hole, put in a kiddie pool, then covered the edges so that the dogs couldn't pull the pool all over the place.


----------



## Lee44

Amazing!! So cool. Elephant artificial leg.


----------



## Lee44

Maybe he speaks Spanish!


----------



## Lee44

Mocha Frappuccino Vente Latte Double Blonde Expresso Macchiato


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Practice session.


----------



## Lee44

This little piggy went weeee weeee weee all the way to the ice cream cone.


----------



## Lee44

Mom and joey.


----------



## Lee44

Big and Small BFFs


----------



## Lee44

Exhausting!


----------



## Lee44

Baby sloth BFFs


----------



## Lee44

"Can you believe my sister just opened up a nut store!"


----------



## Lee44

"Starboard home!"


----------



## Lee44

sloth and giraffe friend


----------



## Lee44

The new "I want you" poster


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Many men & dogs can probably relate.


----------



## Lee44

John Lennon


----------



## Lee44

My stick! Don't touch it.


----------



## Lee44

The photographer said this is where he found his dog. So funny. Quite the genius; food, comfort, privacy, what more could she need.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

turtle boat ride


----------



## Lee44

"Awesome. Everybody raise your hands in the air like you just don't care!
and smile for the camera, if you think you dare!"

One of National Geographic's photos of the year.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Kitty and her turtle.


----------



## Lee44

This is why I have a Chihuahua.


----------



## Lee44

Amazing!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sjc

Lee44 said:


> Na . . . Na . . . Na . . . Na . . . Na! You can't catch me!


Caught ya!!
Hi... Sorry I have been so scarce. Just popped in and played catch up with this thread.
Lee your posts have been amazing. HOPEFULLY others will join in the fun.

ALL WELCOME... ALWAYS... POST, POST, POST...

I have a funny thing to post I will find it copy; and paste soon. (If I find it quickly enough; I'll post it in a few min...)


----------



## sjc

*I found the joke I was looking for; Enjoy: 
I think the Grandma is ADORABLE...*

Lawyers should never ask a Georgia grandma a question if they aren't prepared for the answer.

In a trial, a Southern small-town prosecuting attorney called his first witness, a grandmotherly, elderly woman to the stand.

He approached her and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know me?' She responded, 'Why, yes, I do know you, Mr. Williams. 
I've known you since you were a boy, and frankly, you've been a big disappointment to me. You lie, you cheat on your wife, 
and you manipulate people and talk about them behind their backs. You think you're a big shot when you haven't the brains to 
realize you'll never amount to anything more than a two-bit paper pusher. Yes, I know you.'

The lawyer was stunned. Not knowing what else to do, he pointed across the room and asked, 'Mrs. Jones, do you know the defense attorney?'

She again replied, 'Why yes, I do. I've known Mr. Bradley since he was a
youngster, too. He's lazy, bigoted, and he has a drinking problem. He can't build a normal relationship with anyone, 
and his law practice is one of the worst in the entire state. Not to mention he cheated on his wife with three 
different women. One of them was your wife. Yes, I know him.'

The defense attorney nearly died.

The judge asked both counselors to approach the bench and, in a very quiet voice, said,
*
'If either of you idiots asks her if she knows me, I'll send you both to the electric chair.*


----------



## Lee44

sjc, you win!!!! that is the funniest thing I have ever read in my life.  Thanks for the joy!!!  I want to hear about the judge!!!


----------



## sjc

I thought you would like it!!
The judge doesn't want to be judged!!


----------



## JRWoodward




----------



## geniebeanie

Always take my kindle fire on the bus for protection.  They keep vampires away wait I think that is garlic.


----------



## sjc




----------



## Lee44

"Merry Christmas. Yea, I know it's August. Don't bother me, and don't call me Rudolph." 
-Grumpy Dog


----------



## Lee44

Summer fun! Water. Chips. Feet-up!


----------



## Lee44

If there is a limit to how much cute you can have in one day, this is more than everyone's quota. And where did she get that outfit?


----------



## Lee44

Big Strawberry


----------



## Lee44

Amazing.


----------



## Lee44

Being tolerant is . . .


----------



## Lee44

"I'm not in my happy place, right now"


----------



## Lee44

Being Piggy


----------



## Lee44

Mom - "Fido, have you seen Kitty?"
Fido - "No!"


----------



## Lee44

I didn't know that this is how they carried them.

Mother opossum and at least 7 babies.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## Lee44

Pigmy sea horse measuring less than 0.79 inch (2 centimeters) from South East Asia in the Coral Triangle area. Surrounded and camouflaged by coral.


----------



## Lee44

"Hey, would you mind fetching!"


----------



## Lee44

"Na na na na na!"


----------



## geniebeanie

I would be lost on the bus without my kindle.p


----------



## intinst

Thanks for the offer, But I really do not want a piece of cake.


----------



## telracs

remember these?


----------



## intinst

Cobbie said:


> Hi, Intinst! Great to see you.


Thank you! It'll take a while to catch up.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> remember these?


Heck, I remember these:


----------



## telracs

oh, perhaps i should clarify....  my picture was taken 2 weeks ago...


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> Heck, I remember these:


I "remember" these too, but then you are probably referring to the phone booth, aren't you?


----------



## intinst

As some may have noticed, I haven't been posting to this thread much in a while. I have a few(OK, several) thousand pictures I have already posted and a few thousand I don't think I have posted yet. But, I can't find exactly where I left off posting. So, If I repeat some, sorry. Maybe I'll think of another caption this time!
Any way, to begin again...

Get in Peter! No time to explain!


----------



## intinst

Want to give your room mate a heart attack?


----------



## intinst

Cutest balloon weight ever?


----------



## intinst

There, Mother kissed it and made it well.


----------



## intinst

Our new fridge, it's a Walk-in. (Sorry for the pun )


----------



## intinst

You have to get there so early for the good parking places by the wall.


----------



## intinst

What then?


----------



## intinst

Twice a year, Manhattanites get this view


----------



## intinst

Got to get just the right angle...


----------



## intinst

She must be very athletic to run in those shoes. Nice looking, as well.


----------



## intinst

You're not going to eat all that, are you?


----------



## intinst

Nice night view


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, could you please call the fire department? Thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

intinst said:


> She must be very athletic to run in those shoes. Nice looking, as well.


Yes the shoes are very pretty.

Nice to have you back.

just sayin.....


----------



## Lee44

intinst said:


>


intinst - She must be very athletic to run in those shoes. Nice looking, as well.
geoffthomas - Yes the shoes are very pretty.

You guys think you're slick, but we ladies know what you're talkin about. Nice purse!!!!!

Welcome back, intinst!!


----------



## intinst

Why? Just...Why?


----------



## intinst

The greatest kid's bed sheets, EVER!


----------



## intinst

Very interesting Bar-B-Cue


----------



## intinst

I had a cookie, once.
It was awful.


----------



## intinst

Well, maybe one.


----------



## intinst

Jackpot!!


----------



## intinst

Finally, the respect I deserve!


----------



## intinst

Wife said she'd trapped it, now I could deal with it.


----------



## intinst

not saying that is a small beetle, but that is a pinhead it is on.


----------



## intinst

Sometimes they do come true.


----------



## intinst

I'm ready for my story now.


----------



## intinst

Reminds of the story about the old couple standing before the divorce court judge.
Judge says, "This filing says that you two have been married for 63 years."
Husband replies, "That's right, Your Honor."
Judge says, "I have to ask, why do you want a divorce after all this time?"
Wife replies, "Well, Judge, enough's enough."

I think he's had enough.


----------



## intinst

Great shot!


----------



## intinst

Go figure.


----------



## intinst

Words as images


----------



## intinst

Since we just were thinking of mustaches...


----------



## intinst

Sure, the cat gets all the press, But I was grumpy long before he was!


----------



## intinst

And so it began...


----------



## intinst

Priority's


----------



## intinst

As Gomer would say, "Surprise, Surprise. Surprise!"


----------



## intinst

There I was, just minding my own business when...


----------



## intinst

That's some street art


----------



## intinst

Ah, Houston Mars®, we have a problem.


----------



## intinst

Data security important to you?


----------



## intinst

Gamer Heaven


----------



## intinst

Might be good advice


----------



## intinst

Yeah, they've been by.


----------



## intinst

Ain't no prison made that can hold me!


----------



## intinst

Hi Mr. Postman!


----------



## intinst

Eye catching bag


----------



## intinst

The 1st might be funny, but I think the 2nd might lead to trouble.


----------



## intinst

Welp, thar it is. Might hafta wait till Spring to get it out tho.


----------



## intinst

It's not paranoia if they ARE watching you.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a scene from Close Encounters of the 3rd Kind.


----------



## intinst

Thanks, I'll keep my present job.


----------



## intinst

Nice Kitty...


----------



## intinst

I know, let's see if we can make simple things more complicated!


----------



## intinst

I wanta Rock!


----------



## intinst

I wondered why this parking area was empty...


----------



## intinst

Sometimes, now matter where you are, you just have to throw pottery.
.


----------



## intinst

Boy, I've got a buzz on now.


----------



## intinst

Nice


----------



## intinst

Will you be my valentine?


----------



## intinst

This petting zoo is a little different


----------



## intinst

Creative sales display


----------



## intinst

For very small loads


----------



## intinst

I may not know art, but I know which I like.


----------



## intinst

How did you think they dressed?


----------



## intinst

Norwegian street art


----------



## intinst

Stormbob Trooperpants?


----------



## intinst

And you think you have problems?


----------



## intinst

Pony Photographer?


----------



## intinst

Worlds Largest Swimming Pool (Just the thing for my backyard!)


----------



## intinst

Think our jet plane broke


----------



## intinst

My, what a big radar dish you have!
All the better to spot you at long distances my dear.


----------



## intinst

The high heels make the scooter go faster


----------



## intinst

Bet his catalytic converter has been altered


----------



## Lee44

Happiness is the best approach to life!










Hairless cat


----------



## Lee44

She knows that she's that cute!


----------



## Lee44

Driving Miss Daisey


----------



## Lee44

"You my BFF and you delicious!"


----------



## Lee44

"I scared"

See no evil.


----------



## Lee44

The dinner pic is just precious.


----------



## Lee44

"What cake? we didn't see no cake!"


----------



## Lee44

"It was THIS BIG, and it scareded me!"


----------



## Lee44

Confused chameleon


----------



## Lee44

U-Turn! "Do you expect me to go in this? Can you let me in, please? Please!"


----------



## Lee44

"No! I refuse to take a bath! You can stand behind me as long as you want."


----------



## Lee44

The end!


----------



## Lee44

Super cool cat, errr, owl!


----------



## Lee44

Mom's Packin'


----------



## Lee44

Cats that look like male models.


----------



## Lee44

Friendship big and small.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Nice teeth!


----------



## Lee44

I'm in love with Grumpy cat.


----------



## Lee44

2 1/2 years of friendship.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Extreme Cuteness!


----------



## Lee44

May I have a collective "awwwwwwwwwwwwwww" from the audience!!!!


----------



## Lee44

"Do you have any Kraft salad dressing?"


----------



## Lee44

Hippo family


----------



## Lee44

. . . and for hedgehog lovers, this


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

This gecko has excellent interior design instincts.


----------



## sjc

Lee:  great posts/pics...just when I don't think they could be any cuter...


----------



## Lee44

No duckling left behind!


----------



## Lee44

Downes syndrome child with loving momma dog


----------



## Lee44

Sing-a-long with Mitch!


----------



## sjc

My dogs are my life.  
I have a 4 year old Lhasa Apso and a pup who will be a year next month.  The pup is a Zichon Terrier mix (Shihtzu, Bichon and Terrier) and soooooooo mischievous.  I had to install a fence because they are the two little neighborhood (Well Cher put it best back in the day) scamps, vamps and tramps...
So, now that the fence is up:  The pup tries to dig under it and the second the two hear the slightest noise; they stick their noses under the fence gate at the driveway to see who is coming:  COMICAL!!  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Lee44

every day I am so grateful that I have my Punkin in my life.  She is such a big contribution.  I fully understand the joy and at times the stress, that your little furry loved ones bring to you.

You probably remember how during Katrina, many dogs were left behind, or people would not leave their animals.  I recently heard that they are changing that rule, because many people stayed behind and lost their lives because they would not leave their animals.  So the new policy is "pets are people, too."  (This expression really warms my heart) 

I don't exactly remember where it was that I saw that, but they were rescuing people and their pets, too.  I love this concept, so much.  I could never imagine leaving my pet behind, so I am happy that they changed their rescue philosophy.

I am not living in that weather zone, but if it happened to me, I couldn't leave my pet behind either.


----------



## Lee44

"No, really! I'm a Panda!"


----------



## Lee44

Escape, by just a nose!

Seal balancing on the nose of a great white, just before escaping with his life.


----------



## Lee44

"I know. I'm the cutest ever. You don't even have to say it. I can see it on your face."


----------



## Lee44

I love your slippers!


----------



## Lee44

"and please help me find my favorite bone . . . and can I have some salami, please . . . Amen"


----------



## Lee44

Playing in the mud, from two different perspectives.


----------



## Lee44

Oh happy dayz.


----------



## Lee44

Body facial.


----------



## Lee44

Dogs, having a disagreement.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## sjc

Lee:  I think of Katrina all of the time; the devastation:
I can't even fathom being separated from my pets.  I always said: God forbid I ever have a house fire. I'd risk my life getting my two dogs out w/out even a second of hesitation!!


----------



## Lee44

I feel exactly the same way that you do.  I remember watching Katrina on the news and one clip was of a person who was not allowed to get on a bus due to her dog.  She cried, perhaps wailed, it was a sound I could never forget as she boarded the bus.  I certainly understood her decision and her pain, and the total absolute sense that it made.  

I knew, though, that I would not be getting on the bus, and often thought about how difficult life would be trying to survive that decision.  But there was no doubt in my mind which choice I would make.


----------



## Lee44

Discovering Flipper


----------



## Lee44

Out on the town!


----------



## Lee44

Title said . . . "I was distracted with Netflix . . . I abruptly heard a snoring sound . . . I turned to find this . . .










I guess Kitty didn't like the movie of the week.


----------



## Lee44

"No, I didn't eat the flower! I don't know who did that!"


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

"Nothin betta than a mocha cappuccino vente latte macchiotto Frappuccino expresso"


----------



## Lee44

The Motherlode!


----------



## Lee44

Lucy expressing her opinion about leaving the beach.


----------



## Lee44

Big belly girl.


----------



## Lee44

Biggin.


----------



## Lee44

Baby giraffe


----------



## Lee44

"I really wish my owner would get this off my head"


----------



## Lee44

Baby hedgies


----------



## Lee44

Bath time


----------



## Lee44

"Ok kids, this is how it's done."


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Dream time


----------



## Lee44

Baby Chihuahua


----------



## Lee44

Pets are people, too!


----------



## rocky mountain reader

This thread still keeps me entertained, after all this time!  Thanks much and keep it up.


----------



## Lee44

rocky mountain reader said:


> This thread still keeps me entertained, after all this time! Thanks much and keep it up.


Thanks, and will do! (I don't get email notification of comments anymore, so sorry for the delay)


----------



## Lee44

Snowy white!


----------



## Lee44

On being loved!


----------



## Lee44

Nap time!


----------



## Lee44

Belly girl.


----------



## Lee44

BFFs


----------



## Lee44

"I'm so bored. But keep scratching!"


----------



## Lee44

"I'm bored too, are you going to scratch me?"


----------



## Lee44

Capybara Cab Company


----------



## Lee44

I love this pic, so I'm posting it again.

"No, we didn't eat the cake! What cake?"


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Nice outfit. Far more couture than anything I wear!


----------



## Lee44

Cute of the Day


----------



## sjc

Awwwww.


----------



## intinst

What do you end up with when a bunch of geeks have a pumpkin carving contest?
This, from JPL:


----------



## Lee44

For all those who love football, a game I have never been able to understand, despite everyone's best efforts. But it says rugby, maybe it's not a football.


----------



## Lee44

Ummmm


----------



## Lee44

I wonder if he has a Facebook page!


----------



## Lee44

Albino turtle.


----------



## Lee44

Mom.


----------



## Lee44

On being resourceful.


----------



## Lee44

Cute of the day.


----------



## Lee44

Mid-exercise nap.


----------



## Lee44

Some travel using their local transportation authority, some by pocket.


----------



## Lee44

Bath time for bear.


----------



## Lee44

Reindeer practice.


----------



## Lee44

Incredible-ness of the day.


----------



## sjc

Oh my how I enjoy this thread.  Lee:


----------



## Lee44

Lap Dance










This appeared under the photo. So adorable.:

This is my favorite photo in the world - me and Linus, born to a dairy cow and ordered to be killed when the farmer saw he was a male (and thus useless in the dairy industry). A compassionate individual intervened, and he was brought to a sanctuary. I met him when he was a few days old and 60 pounds, and he would always try to sit on my lap. Today, 7 years young and 1500 pounds, he still tries to sit on my lap." - Colleen Patrick-Goudreau


----------



## Lee44

Stair Stepper


----------



## Lee44

Love is Love in any Language


----------



## Lee44

Cat Selfies


----------



## Lee44

Such a beautiful animal


----------



## Lee44

Is this a smile?


----------



## Lee44

I don't own a hat. Something is wrong with this!


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

How to tell if your dog is involved in a scandal (of a particular type)


----------



## Doril

My kindle is dead


----------



## Lee44

Is this not an incredible image? Amazeballs!


----------



## Lee44

Mistletoe


----------



## sjc

Love 'em Lee 
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Lee44

HAPPY NEW YEARS! 2014


----------



## BTackitt

How I feel on a daily basis.


----------



## Lee44




----------



## Lee44

Wrinkly


----------



## Lee44

The evil plan! Caught in the act.


----------



## Lee44

Excellent choice!


----------



## Lee44

Belly Rub Happy Place!


----------



## Lee44

So Cool!


----------



## sjc

LOVE to all contributing to this thread... Life has thrown me a few turns... Parents need my care quite a bit... BUT I will try to pop in more often.  ((Lee))  Intinst, Loon, Geoff...


----------



## geoffthomas

A great big...

Happy Birthday

to SJC.


----------



## sjc

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Not that I count them anymore!!!
I didn't see this w the boards being down n all. 
Hope all is well.
😎


----------



## intinst

Ah man, looks like you've got an electrical leak!
(cool night light)


----------



## intinst

So who's it gonna be?


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, time to grill


----------



## intinst

(For those who'd like a sound track for this picture)


----------



## intinst

The wheels of the bus river go round and round...


----------



## intinst

FireFox has crashed...Again?!*$#@!


----------



## intinst

Guess that didn't work out


----------



## A.E. Williams

To Infinity and Beyond:

public class InfiniteLoopRewrite {

public static void main(String[] args) {

//boolean variable to determine if the loop //should end
boolean shouldLoopEnd = false;

//generate a random number
int targetNumber = (int) (Math.random() * 10);
System.out.println ("The target number is: " + targetNumber);

//no longer an infinite loop..
while (shouldLoopEnd == false) 
{
//generate a random number to try //and match the target number
int guessNumber = (int) (Math.random() * 10);
System.out.println ("The loop guesses: " + guessNumber);

//check to see if the guess is correct
if (guessNumber == targetNumber) {

shouldLoopEnd = true;

}
else 
{
// round the loop we go again 
System.out.println ("Let's try again..");

Courtesy of About: http://java.about.com/od/beginnerlevel/a/infiniteloop_2.htm


----------



## intinst

Now there's something you don't see everyday, a Cat Wearing A Shark Outfit On A Roomba Chasing A Duckling


----------



## intinst

Sometime later...


----------



## intinst

Naval high speed refueling vessel


----------



## intinst

SBX Radar underway


----------



## intinst

Picking time where you are?


----------



## intinst

All tied up with no place to go


----------



## intinst

People just keep coming up with more ways to spend quality time in the hospital...


----------



## intinst

You'll be the cutest birdie in the Ostrich Parade!
(sung to the tune of Easter Parade  )


----------



## intinst

Alweays loved these old MOPARs


----------



## intinst

Won't get to see this view of a boat often unless you work in the ship yards


----------



## intinst

Just another day at the tractor/trailer race track


----------



## intinst

What's the theme song for the refueling tankers?








Here's a hint:


----------



## intinst

Pretty lake in Norway


----------



## intinst

Purple looks good on her


----------



## intinst

Faster, We'll make it! Or not...


----------



## intinst

Smokin"!


----------



## intinst

Mom, are we there yet?


----------



## intinst

Careful, wouldn't want a wardrobe malfunction...would we?


----------



## intinst

Things have changed a little since Teddy's time


----------



## intinst

Hey Sol, you look a little hot today, 
Need some lemonade to cool off?


----------



## intinst

I hid that ball where that silly dog will never find it.
Now to continue my nap.


----------



## intinst

How 'bout you kids just lettin' us chill,K?


----------



## intinst

OK, Now what?


----------



## intinst

Taking the plunge


----------



## intinst

Glad all I have to worry about is the GPS


----------



## intinst

Easy with the name calling there


----------



## intinst

Hope those just expired...


----------



## intinst

It takes a special person to carry off a _Big Lebowski_ costume


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, didn't know you cared!


----------



## intinst

Reef Inlet


----------



## intinst

Beep! Beep!


----------



## intinst

Love the costume, WW!


----------



## intinst

Light bulb lights


----------



## intinst

Excuse me, aren't you.. wait don't tell me...


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, why?


----------



## intinst

a tractor is a tractor is a ...


----------



## intinst

Gettin' kinda crowded round here


----------



## intinst

Long, long ago in a galaxy far, far away...
OK, that wasn't nice


----------



## intinst

Something to remember on bad days


----------



## intinst

Nice sunset


----------



## intinst

Going down?


----------



## intinst

Hewlp! Let me Out!


----------



## intinst

End of the road ocean


----------



## intinst

SeaHawk takeoff


----------



## intinst

Emma Roberts Up Close


----------



## intinst

Fun in Singapore


----------



## intinst

Must be cold in that place


----------



## intinst

Do I get bonus points for doing them all at once?


----------



## intinst

Mighty, Mighty Mopar!


----------



## intinst

It's in the Bill of Rights


----------



## intinst

That's a purty red dress you almost have on.


----------



## intinst

Hey, The Professor really understands the webs


----------



## intinst

Best way to split a pint of Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## intinst

Bird
(Never learned to stay in the lines)


----------



## intinst

And have a very happy birthaniversary too!


----------



## intinst

For the tea lovers


----------



## intinst

snowplosion


----------



## intinst

Festival of colors


----------



## intinst

Whoo goes there?


----------



## intinst

Annnd we have Lift-off!


----------



## intinst

Mom, not in front of the guys!


----------



## intinst

Cookie, What happened?


----------



## intinst

Just how it goes


----------



## intinst

Can I keep him? He followed me home.


----------



## intinst

Must be environmentally friendly, green as it is.


----------



## intinst

Skipped the stairs...


----------



## intinst

Cutter Bernard C. Webber


----------



## intinst

Alan Shepard before launch


----------



## intinst

Cats as rock bands


----------



## intinst

Now it's all better...


----------



## intinst

What an awesome bike


----------



## intinst

Alas, Poor Weight Loss, I didn't know you well


----------



## intinst

Thought so.


----------



## intinst

They got that part wrong


----------



## intinst

Ummm


----------



## intinst

Have another cup of tea, Alice


----------



## intinst

Hocking Hills, Ohio


----------



## intinst

You knew that when you married


----------



## intinst

Kirsten Stewart


----------



## intinst

Any Questions?


----------



## intinst

Gran Turismo


----------



## intinst

Is this where _Blue Ice_® for coolers comes from?


----------



## intinst

You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## intinst

Your own _Fantasy Island_?


----------



## intinst

On your mark...


----------



## intinst

I've got my eye on you!


----------



## intinst

Coochie Coochie Coo!


----------



## intinst

Say Cheese!


----------



## intinst

No one will ever notice


----------



## intinst

I'm under attack!


----------



## intinst

Camo Doggie style


----------



## intinst

Forgot to make the bed, sexy eyes


----------



## intinst

This is my Miley Cyrus imitation.


----------



## intinst

Sure I'll pose for another selfie


----------



## intinst

Hope it was Kindergarten


----------



## intinst

Feedings taking place


----------



## intinst

Think I'll keep the hangover


----------



## intinst

Catchy


----------



## intinst

yippie ki- yay


----------



## intinst

The sign says, "No Tow No Ski Zone


----------



## intinst

EV6 Intruder takeoff


----------



## intinst

I thought so!


----------



## intinst

Who, me?


----------



## intinst

A shot to be proud of


----------



## intinst

Go ahead take a drink. I'll keep spitting as long as you hold the handle!


----------



## intinst

Or else


----------



## intinst

Quote for truth


----------



## intinst

Well, looks like it won't freeze, anyway


----------



## intinst

It's the Dark Knit!


----------



## intinst

Now holler about running out


----------



## intinst

Tower Bridge in London in the morning


----------



## intinst

Narnia


----------



## intinst

Shopping


----------



## intinst

Truth in advertising?


----------



## intinst

Creative


----------



## intinst

Yeah, but you know about things you read about on the internet...


----------



## intinst

Don't think I can eat that for breakfast this morning, thanks anyway


----------



## intinst

I used to use buckets to make my sand castles...


----------



## intinst

Bottle cap art
Sigh, i just have no talent


----------



## intinst

Mercedes carbon brakes


----------



## intinst

Nice smile!


----------



## intinst

Just passing through, Excuse me...


----------



## intinst

Fixed? I ain't broken!


----------



## intinst

Suck it, Universe!


----------



## intinst

1936 Henderson, looks pretty modern, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

I hear that's goodd exercise...


----------



## intinst

Being in the right place with a camera
Shooting star and its reflection


----------



## intinst

Don't think anyone will be leaving the light house today.


----------



## intinst

A very happy airplane


----------



## intinst

Should be KBoards motto!


----------



## intinst

Classy Chassis, 1938 Auburn


----------



## intinst

Off Road Oldie


----------



## intinst

Idea for the early Batmobiles?
1938 Phantom Corsair


----------



## intinst

Does he really want an alien for a wife?


----------



## intinst

Let's be careful out there


----------



## intinst

Not even a skinny one


----------



## intinst

Quoted for truth


----------



## intinst

Bring it on!


----------



## intinst

do those make this a bottle rocket?


----------



## intinst

Now this is an epic sand castle!


----------



## intinst

Looks like George Jetson has a new stroller


----------



## intinst

Good to know when buying a home


----------



## sjc

BOO!!!
That is too funny. Glad you are back!!!


----------



## sjc

WELCOME BACK INTINST!!!!


----------



## Kas Thomas

Before engaging in sexual activity, ask your doctor if your heart is healthy enough to be stomped on.


----------



## sjc

THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Greyhounds are far to hyper to ever make a good house pet...
*Myth busted!*


----------



## intinst

Good way to start the day!


----------



## intinst

Hey, is that the original Nyan cat?


----------



## intinst

Here kitty, kitty kit...Never Mind


----------



## intinst

Cool! (Literally)


----------



## intinst

Just how deep do I have to go?


----------



## intinst

Where's the ladder?!?!!


----------



## intinst

Mind over matter. If you don't mind, it don't matter.


----------



## intinst

Feets don' fail me now!


----------



## intinst

Unh Unh, No I didn't! OK, maybe I did.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Unh Unh, No I didn't! OK, maybe I did.


It's true, I absolutely did.


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I'm impressed


----------



## intinst

Living on the edge, but living well!


----------



## intinst

Yep, too easy


----------



## intinst

The grass is definitely greener over there


----------



## intinst

What a horrible thing to wish upon some one!


----------



## intinst

True That


----------



## intinst

I think you forgot to remove the ironing board before you put it on.


----------



## intinst

Look out! Looks like a gang is moving into the territory!


----------



## intinst

And they'll have all the money!


----------



## intinst

She'll eat it all up

Loading...​[/size]>>[size=small]


----------



## intinst

Goin' down the drain


----------



## intinst

The Force is very strong with this one


----------



## intinst

Cutie


----------



## intinst

Forget your K-9 Patrol, the Polish are using Reindeer!


----------



## intinst

EV6 Intruder takeoff


----------



## intinst

Well, they might, but that's a whole 'nother issue.


----------



## intinst

Man, I know it gets cold in Russia, but seriously?


----------



## intinst

Morning!


----------



## intinst

You want a burger with that?


----------



## intinst

Bag End Bonsai


----------



## intinst

Don't you hate it when?


----------



## intinst

Might sell well in parts of the country


----------



## intinst

Yo Ho Ho!


----------



## intinst

Houston, we have a problem


----------



## intinst

Honey, The new neighbors...They may be a little...different.


----------



## intinst

Things were different back then.


----------



## intinst

You've had some wind if the icicles are sideways instead of vertical


----------



## intinst

And so it begins...


----------



## intinst

Looks like this meeting has gone to the dogs already


----------



## intinst

I don't like the crust, carry on.


----------



## intinst

Steak's a little tough? No worries, I've got this!


----------



## intinst

Came out good, Huh?


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## intinst

Me and my buddies


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

Rafting the Colorado


----------



## intinst

Not really Retro


----------



## intinst

I don't think so


----------



## intinst

I used to feel like shooting y alarm clock, but not with a laser.


----------



## intinst

Digging for home?


----------



## intinst

Okaaaaay


----------



## intinst

Quite the place


----------



## intinst

Imagination is a good thing


----------



## loonlover

intinst said:


> Digging for home?


Don't imagine our retired racer ever dug in like this.


----------



## intinst

Nice human, good human


----------



## intinst

Sir David Frederick Attenborough gives his version of A Wonderful World.


----------



## intinst

Lot of detail there, probably makes it cost a couple dollars more, huh?


----------



## intinst

No phone calls, I don't want to be interrupted for an hour/


----------



## intinst

Up A Lazy River where the robin's song
Wakes the mornin', we roll along.
Make me blue skies above,
Everyone's in love
Up A Lazy River, how happy we'll be
Up A Lazy River with me.


----------



## intinst

Must have been some snow storm


----------



## intinst

Brave or crazy? I know which way I'm voting


----------



## intinst

It's in the Constitution.


----------



## intinst

Something I don't miss about being retired, going back on Monday.


----------



## intinst

Sigh


----------



## intinst

Just an old bridge


----------



## intinst

Looks like a big load of NOPE to me.


----------



## intinst

The Black Forest, Germany


----------



## intinst

Dettifoss Iceland


----------



## intinst

Gonna be one of those days


----------



## intinst

He's a little weird


----------



## intinst

Could be


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, make my day


----------



## intinst

Some times, you really need a friend


----------



## intinst

Whatotherlies have they told us?


----------



## intinst

I'm not sure about that


----------



## intinst

When you're smiling, the whole world smiles with you!


----------



## intinst

Underground station in Sweden


----------



## intinst

Add a hammer and that should cover it


----------



## intinst

Well, yeah, growing older may be mandatory, but maturing is still optional!


----------



## intinst

It's Monday, isn't it?


----------



## intinst

Gorgeous aerial photo of Niagara Falls, from the Canadian side. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Lee44

PUPPY'S FIRST HOWL

Ignore the ad. This video is definitely worth the wait. It may be the cutest video you have ever seen!!

http://video.us.msn.com/?vid=4d397f82-119d-2c7d-9b6d-ed74142c6366&src=v5:share:sharepermalink:&from=sharepermalink


----------



## intinst

Your tax dollars at work?


----------



## intinst

Ah, time is fun when your having flies.


----------



## intinst

Keep Out! If you want to...


----------



## intinst

There was a crooked man, and he walked a crooked mile,
He found a crooked sixpence against a crooked stile;
He bought a crooked cat which caught a crooked mouse,
And they all lived together in a little crooked house.


----------



## intinst

Time (past!) to be looking for a place to land


----------



## intinst

Now that's a close up!


----------



## intinst

Guess who the secret Santa is this year.


----------



## intinst

Looks professional


----------



## intinst

OMG! We've found the Keyboard Graveyard, 
where the old keyboards instinctively go to die!


----------



## intinst

Man, are you sure that'll fit?
Sure, trust me! Just slam the hatch
and let's get back to the party!


----------



## intinst

When life gives you lemons...


----------



## intinst

That must have been quite a sale on those coats!


----------



## intinst

Walnuts? What walnuts?


----------



## intinst

Some unique chairs:


----------



## intinst

More unique chairs:


----------



## intinst

And some more unique chairs:


----------



## intinst

Wheely good cakes?


----------



## intinst

No, I'm sure that it is your turn to change the toner cartridge.


----------



## intinst

Might better watch were you are going.


----------



## intinst

Flamingo Island?


----------



## intinst

View from the crows nest


----------



## intinst

For some reason, everyone yields to me when I drive the truck to work.


----------



## intinst

That's impossible!


----------



## intinst

Like a Sir


----------



## intinst

You sure you closed that bathroom window?


----------



## sjc

Had a pretty rough day today; so, I came here. I love the posts on this thread thanks Intinst!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Man, I'll be glad when summers over, won't you?


----------



## intinst

Winter? What winter?


----------



## intinst

Takes skillz


----------



## intinst

You did NOT say you were pregnant again!


----------



## intinst

See? Hands are clean!


----------



## intinst

There, all better


----------



## intinst

Hope it don't backfire...


----------



## intinst

I need someone to row, MEOW!


----------



## intinst

That leaves the whole world open, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Someone sure doesn't understand the concept


----------



## intinst

OK then


----------



## intinst

Oops


----------



## intinst

Mind the traffic cops...or else!


----------



## intinst

No birdies? There were some yesterday.


----------



## intinst

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## intinst

How's the TV reception around here?


----------



## intinst

No? How can you say no to that face?


----------



## intinst

Oh, sure, that looks safe. Think I'll wait for the flying car version.


----------



## intinst

Can you hear me now?


----------



## sjc

I have heard of sucking face...but...


----------



## Lee44

"Now let me ponder the circumstances."


----------



## Lee44

"For you, the woman who has everything, let me give you the sun!"


----------



## intinst

Mom, am I adopted?


----------



## intinst

Ladies, do you braid your hair? Like this?


----------



## intinst

Or this?


----------



## intinst

Or maybe like this?


----------



## intinst

Can hardly wait, how about you?


----------



## intinst

Seems about right


----------



## intinst

Wow!


----------



## intinst

Welcome to your new home, it's yours, I'm leaving


----------



## intinst

"Fixed" huh?
How you like being "Fiixed".


----------



## intinst

Sign, sign, everywhere a sign
Blockin' out the scenery, breakin' my mind
Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign?


----------



## intinst

Wow, again


----------



## intinst

"Little cat, little cat. Let me come in!"

"No, no!" said the little cat. 
"By the hair of my chinny chin chin, 
I will not let you come in!"


----------



## intinst

Whatcha think?


----------



## intinst

And next month, I may be able to afford a scooter!


----------



## intinst

He's got fries, let's get him, boys!


----------



## intinst

She left us owl by ourselves!


----------



## intinst

Beep! Beep! Hey! I'm drivin' here!


----------



## intinst

I want one! No, two!
OK, How many can I have?


----------



## intinst

We've come a long way, baby.


----------



## intinst

No! Not that! Anything but that!


----------



## intinst

They're really not my color. Would you have them in pink?


----------



## intinst

Pew, Pew, Pew Pew Pew!


----------



## intinst

What? That granite is hard andcold!


----------



## intinst

Box of chocolates, any one?


----------



## intinst

Don't make me come over there!


----------



## intinst

Should be that time again...


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, cut me off.








Probably works as brakes, too.


----------



## intinst

I ain't movin'


----------



## intinst

Yeah, I know Grumpy Cat. No We are NOT friends


----------



## intinst




----------



## intinst

You know, just sayin'


----------



## intinst

I love all my fellow KBers...What? I thought you knew.


----------



## intinst

Nah, it doesn't make my boat go any faster.
It does make other boats get out of my way, though.


----------



## intinst

The one that got away


----------



## intinst

Sorry, but I need in there


----------



## intinst

Been down there a while


----------



## intinst

One of the sets for Goldeneye


----------



## intinst

Doesn't look as mean now, does it?


----------



## intinst

Stylin'


----------



## intinst

Snow cathedral in Norway


----------



## intinst

Everyone needs some bunny to love


----------



## intinst

TMNT


----------



## intinst

What it means


----------



## intinst

Huh, Lions too?


----------



## intinst

Triangular building in Singapore


----------



## intinst

Amen, brother, Amen


----------



## intinst

Guess he's taking this race to the next level.


----------



## intinst

Who hired this guy?


----------



## intinst

Lies, damned lies, and statistics


----------



## Lee44

Jiff and Boo

Jiff's GMA appearance





===================================================================

Boo


----------



## intinst

Instant Karma's gonna get you
Gonna knock you off your feet
Better recognize your brothers
Everyone you meet


----------



## intinst

Those eyes just melt me...and the pups aren't bad either.


----------



## intinst

Mom, you've shrunk!


----------



## intinst

Future's so bright, gotta wear shades


----------



## intinst

Voldemort looks different without the robe


----------



## intinst

I'm gonna run that mean ole' hyena off all by my self this time!
You & Auntie will stay right behind me, won't you mom?


----------



## intinst

And how you act when you think no one is watching


----------



## intinst

Am curious how he drinks with the helmet on


----------



## intinst

Honey, have you seen the cat?


----------



## intinst

I know I saw that snail come up this way


----------



## intinst

I think he likes me!


----------



## intinst

Sign says "NO FISHING!"


----------



## intinst

I wondered where it came from...


----------



## intinst

Sure, I'll shake hands with ya, cat.


----------



## intinst

Does all that really apply here in the restroom?


----------



## intinst

Spotted a bear loose here in the city...


----------



## intinst

You know how it is, first day on a new jpb.


----------



## intinst

I mean, who hasn't built a copy of Hogwarts Castle out of LEGO?


----------



## intinst

Maybe if she said it louder...


----------



## intinst

Don't forget the counting on the fingers thing


----------



## intinst

Man, try to save somebody's life


----------



## intinst

Every dog has his day, but today wasn't mine!


----------



## intinst

Instead of the 20's, that looks rather Steam Punk, doesn't it?


----------



## intinst

Tuesday? You sure it ain't Friday, I'm beat!


----------



## intinst

Guess you gotta have skillz...


----------



## intinst

Alrighty then


----------



## intinst

That's some mighty fine snowball throwin' there, pardner.


----------



## intinst

That's a different cake alright.


----------



## intinst

Don't worry, little one. I'l be glad to take you under my wing.


----------



## intinst

You read your way...


----------



## intinst

Outside a barbershop


----------



## intinst

You're a cutie


----------



## intinst

Gimmie all you got!


----------



## intinst

Classic Cuban Buick


----------



## intinst

Howdy!


----------



## intinst

Better leave it alone


----------



## intinst

Is this Monday?


----------



## intinst

Wait a minute...


----------



## intinst

Somewhere in Russia


----------



## intinst

Very Patriotic!


----------



## intinst

'Soup' and a sandwich day I guess


----------



## intinst

Get it, Picard, Make it snow... Never mind, I thought it was funny.


----------



## intinst

Guess how we know


----------



## intinst

Imperial Snowflake


----------



## intinst

I lift every day to get these guns


----------



## intinst

Stepping stones, Ireland


----------



## intinst

Too much work


----------



## intinst

Frog TV, guess the ratings are good


----------



## intinst

Well, as long as they aren't promoted as Vegan...


----------



## intinst

Four little Pandas, sitting in a tree, c h i l l i n'... well, that doesn't rhyme.


----------



## intinst

Now that, friends, is a costume!


----------



## intinst

Bet that took quite a bit of TIME to draw. TIME, get it? You know TIME...Never mind


----------



## intinst

Some one got a wee bit frustrated with their computer


----------



## intinst

Guess they haven't heard that Disco is dead


----------



## intinst

Getting just a little carried away with homework and books at her school!


----------



## intinst

I had a few of those early on


----------



## intinst

Good idea


----------



## intinst

Is it time for this?


----------



## intinst

Hope someone has a chain


----------



## intinst

You said to run the new side walk on an angle to the corner 
of the old. That's what I did. Where's my money?


----------



## intinst

Flying fish or clear water?


----------



## intinst

That's a fair flock of birds


----------



## intinst

What can I say? I like hot sauce.


----------



## intinst

Suddenly, I'm no longer hungry for pigs in a blanket


----------



## intinst

Guilty as charged!


----------



## intinst

Great! That's where I'm headed!


----------



## intinst

Slightly better than nothing


----------



## intinst

Star wars deleted scene


----------



## intinst

Camo Tank


----------



## intinst

Just a little shack in the woods


----------



## intinst

Nice shot


----------



## intinst

Studying for obedience school


----------



## intinst

Uluru Waterfalls in Australia


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Uluru Waterfalls in Australia


i've been there.


----------



## crebel

intinst said:


> Uluru Waterfalls in Australia


I've been there too, but we sure didn't get to see it looking that gorgeous. I don't think there was any water in the falls when we were there.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> I've been there too, but we sure didn't get to see it looking that gorgeous. I don't think there was any water in the falls when we were there.


i had a little water but nothing like the pretty picture II posted.


----------



## intinst

Who wants JELLO WORMS?


----------



## intinst

Little help. I could use a little help here!


----------



## intinst

Rainbo clouds


----------



## intinst

Almost that time again!


----------



## intinst

Firefox is stttrreeetccchinn.


----------



## intinst

And another truck driver is born...


----------



## intinst

Is the party still on?


----------



## intinst

Ahhh, NO!


----------



## intinst

Would this be Corellian University?


----------



## intinst

Hey, anything is possible...


----------



## intinst

Amen brother. Amen.


----------



## intinst

Feeling a little smug about the whole "King of the Jungle" thing, are we?


----------



## intinst

'Tain't funny, McGee!


----------



## intinst

Yeah, man, right there. Oooh yeah, keep brushing that spot!


----------



## intinst

Soon


----------



## intinst

Makes as much sense as some other things they've done


----------



## intinst

Maybe the costume isn't authenticate, but it still looks good.


----------



## intinst

They learn to sleep where ever and whenever they can


----------



## intinst

Hi, Tweety!


----------



## intinst

Won't be long till he has to stop


----------



## intinst

I don't think I want to go with you.


----------



## intinst

If that's sunburn, she won't want to walk anywhere for a while.
Oh, just running on hot pavement? That will be sooo much better. Not.


----------



## sjc

Hi Lee!!!  Loving the pics!!


----------



## intinst

I rewally don't have to answer that, do I?


----------



## intinst

What a lovely place for a picnic!


----------



## intinst

I'll stick with the picture, thanks


----------



## intinst

I'm not hungry, thanks anyway


----------



## intinst

Rides gonna be a little rough this morning


----------



## intinst

More than one kind of art going on here


----------



## intinst

NYC 1909


----------



## intinst

colorful


----------



## intinst

Unless you like things minty fresh


----------



## intinst

I can make radish flowers...sometimes


----------



## intinst

Ice sculpture


----------



## intinst

Trolling


----------



## intinst

What are you wearing for Halloween?


----------



## intinst

I don't understand it either, Jackie


----------



## intinst

Gotta remember not to stand too close


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> What are you wearing for Halloween?


it's adam savage from mythbusters. he doesn't wait for halloween for stuff like that.


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> it's adam savage from mythbusters. he doesn't wait for halloween for stuff like that.


Knew who it was, didn't know his proclivities.


----------



## telracs

intinst said:


> Knew who it was, didn't know his proclivities.


apparently he has a massive costume collection (including a full apollo spacesuit).


----------



## intinst

I don't think I want to live here anymore


----------



## intinst

Hey, bulb watt are you doing?


----------



## intinst

Hi, Mater!


----------



## intinst

Can the "Blue Screen of Death" be far behind?


----------



## intinst

Wrecked Catalina, they were nice planes in their day


----------



## intinst

Now I'm hungry


----------



## intinst

Mig-29 Fulcrum aerobatic team member


----------



## intinst

58 Jimmy still going


----------



## intinst

Yesyesyesyesyes


----------



## intinst

and an old Chevy 5700


----------



## intinst

Hope they have a Snickers, don't look like they'll be going anywhere for a while.


----------



## intinst

Looks like the ship breakers have work for some time


----------



## intinst

Lining them up at the North Pole


----------



## intinst

Keeping their drinks chilled?


----------



## intinst

Strength and grace


----------



## intinst

That's what is known in the industry as "Speed Tape."
Thin aluminum with a strong adhesive. An aircraft mechanic's duct tape.
Aircraft Mechanic
Using a high school diploma to fix what a college degree messed up!
I'm proud to have been one! Direct lineage to Charlie Taylor.
You probably haven't heard of him, but you may have heard of his bosses, Orville and Wilbur Wright?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Taylor_%28mechanic%29
By the way, he had to make the crankshafts for the first engines himself, 
chain drilling each one out of plate steel, using a drill press, 
then machining and turning the lands


----------



## intinst

Happy to have not been a web developer


----------



## intinst

S'long as you come back for me, I'm good with it.


----------



## intinst

Almost got it, give me another minute!


----------



## intinst

Silly Fido


----------



## intinst

I must be ready.


----------



## intinst

Serious cos-players (a misnomer if there ever was one!)


----------



## intinst

Does anyone out of the business understand fashion?


----------



## intinst

Cat Logic


----------



## intinst

If you don't stand for something you will fall for anything.


----------



## intinst

Scariest swing I've ever seen


----------



## intinst

No, but I had a rat terrier who became a whirly bird!


----------



## intinst

OK Cat, no more spicy chilli for you!


----------



## intinst

I am watermelon, hear me roar!


----------



## intinst

Well excuuuuse me!


----------



## intinst

Things go down there and not even the car wash vac can pull them back out!


----------



## intinst

I'm riding an elephant! This is so cool!
Wait, What are you doi...gurgle gurgle gurgle


----------



## intinst

Now that's an infinity pool


----------



## intinst

Bombed UBoat pen


----------



## intinst

Take a walk on the wild wet side


----------



## intinst

From pallets to bedroom furniture


----------



## intinst

Really going green here


----------



## intinst

Dogs would just be mistaken


----------



## intinst

It's that time of year


----------



## intinst

And nearly this time of year!


----------



## intinst

Man Overboard! Well, not quite, hes not in the water.
He's hanging by his...Well let's just say that's a real wedgie.


----------



## intinst

Bring it if your crazy! C'mon! Bring it!


----------



## intinst

Say, bub, isn't that a funny place to put a trailer?


----------



## intinst

Nice!


----------



## intinst

That must be another West Texas town.


----------



## intinst

I could tell it wasn't the math department


----------



## intinst

Betsy, is that one of yours?


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of cars


----------



## intinst

Mom, what are you fixing for breakfast when we get home?
Scrambled eggs


----------



## intinst

How to hide a refrigerator


----------



## intinst

Monocycle


----------



## intinst

Need a stock boy to aisle 13, stock boy to aisle 13 pleaze


----------



## intinst

Anybody got a fan?


----------



## intinst

Idyllic spot to have a ship wreck


----------



## intinst

Poor camera person seems to have lost something.


----------



## intinst

Ooooh, Exercise! I can help!


----------



## intinst

But I WANT to be shipped to the tuna factory!


----------



## intinst

Mom's had a rough day and is taking it out on everyone


----------



## intinst

Sherlock Holmes clue you in to that?


----------



## intinst

School recess sure has changed since I was a kid


----------



## intinst

Must have been a little hard for some of the TV Land folks, though.


----------



## intinst

Because it's there?


----------



## intinst

Poor thing!


----------



## intinst

Tinkerbell must be a favorite


----------



## intinst

What did you mean, Get the duct tape?


----------



## intinst

you are getting sleepy...that, or nauseous


----------



## intinst

2 peas in a pod


----------



## intinst

No, I don't have change for a five, correct change or tokens only


----------



## intinst

Nice boat you got there, sailor


----------



## intinst

Don't text and pilot a boat, either


----------



## intinst

One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?


----------



## intinst

Just looking at that, I felt my arteries clogging


----------



## intinst

Not stealing office supplies, are we?


----------



## intinst

Open wide!


----------



## intinst

Here we go again


----------



## intinst

Eliminating unnecessary steps


----------



## intinst

Been worse with the pigs


----------



## intinst

If only it were this simple...


----------



## intinst

It's a dog's life...I wish


----------



## intinst

A day in the life of a super hero


----------



## intinst

Looks cold


----------



## intinst

Question: What is this? (answer two posts later)


----------



## intinst

Cedar Waxwing


----------



## intinst

Quarter Pounder with Cheese!


----------



## intinst

Nice homemade chess set


----------



## intinst

Walkin' in the sunshine sing a little sunshine song


----------



## intinst

Great save grocery sack!


----------



## intinst

Non-standard item


----------



## intinst

Other than that, how was my driving?


----------



## intinst

One of the reasons time travel won't work, so many variables to account for


----------



## intinst

Trust, but verify, maybe especially with real estate


----------



## intinst

Cruel and unusual?


----------



## intinst

The great escape


----------



## intinst

Cool dad


----------



## intinst

See, no more bowls


----------



## intinst

That will help pay for the tow!


----------



## intinst

Hope it neve hapens again


----------



## intinst

Doesn't need a mask, no one will look above the beard anyway!


----------



## intinst

Lady Gaga, is that you?


----------



## intinst

Fun with reflections


----------



## intinst

Honey, what kind of hummingbird feeds at night?


----------



## intinst

American Flag VeeDub


----------



## intinst

Must have some serious TP thieves in the area!


----------



## intinst

E2D Hawkeye (Complete with enemy pilot hypnoses feature! )


----------



## intinst

Genie Kitty in a bottle


----------



## intinst

Isliced the pizza and I'm just taking one piece


----------



## intinst

Hold your breath!


----------



## intinst

Table Knives? Really?


----------



## intinst

Seems like there would be better ways of dealing with fire ant nests


----------



## intinst

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow


----------



## intinst

Now that's what I call "Fun Sized!"


----------



## intinst

Man, I hope this is an old picture


----------



## intinst

If you're going to San Francisco
Be sure to wear some flowers in your hair
If you're going to San Francisco
You're gonna meet some gentle people there


----------



## intinst

I want a new pilot!


----------



## intinst

Think they need a different caption writer


----------



## intinst

Same here


----------



## intinst

Every picture tells a story?


----------



## intinst

Give us a kiss


----------



## intinst

Blue Fighter Resupply Vessel


----------



## intinst

Must've been out of duct tape


----------



## intinst

Loading a Tomahawk missile must be a lot like doing road work


----------



## intinst

Someone's about to win big!


----------



## intinst

I think we've found our winner in the ******* truck contest! (in Iceland!)


----------



## intinst

Peaceful protest?


----------



## intinst

Ronda Rousey is in pretty good shape


----------



## intinst

She hasn't been eating much of this


----------



## intinst

Silver Bullet? Or is that too derivative?


----------



## intinst

Mmmm, thin mints


----------



## intinst

Be right there


----------



## intinst

No bubbles?


----------



## intinst

Hi Yo Silver!


----------



## intinst

Art


----------



## intinst

Bad place for a break down


----------



## intinst

Can't you just see it?


----------



## intinst

yes it is


----------



## intinst

She blends in well


----------



## intinst

The Bond girls keep getting younger and younger


----------



## intinst

Schwerin Castle in Germany
Just a quaint little place in the country, but I'd like to call it home


----------



## intinst

Message in a bottle?


----------



## intinst

That's a lot of jelly...


----------



## intinst

North Pole, who knows what time it is?


----------



## intinst

We're not scared, we just ain't hungry...


----------



## intinst

Nice Coca-Cola Cake!


----------



## intinst

Dust Devil


----------



## intinst

How'd he do that?


----------



## intinst

A Sea Stallion is not a small helicopter. 
A C-5 Galaxy, though, is a very large plane.


----------



## intinst

"Hold the pickles, hold the lettuce. 
Special orders don't upset us. 
All we ask is that you let us serve it your way!"
However, I really do not think this is a Burger King sandwich.


----------



## intinst

Whole lot of shifting going on


----------



## intinst

So, you see what you want yet?


----------



## intinst

telracs said:


> all i'm seeing is a red X....


 How about now?
Work smarter, not harder


----------



## intinst

Well, it is a *train*ing room.


----------



## intinst

Hey, there's a spot like that just down the road from me!


----------



## intinst

Bacon can do most anything


----------



## intinst

Clean up after Easter eggs


----------



## intinst

Alaskan wildflowers


----------



## intinst

Be sure and keep the camera on the puck!


----------



## intinst

Over there are the side secrets


----------



## intinst

No more photos MEANS No More Photos!


----------



## intinst

Teacher or the workbook needs to provide clearer instructions


----------



## sjc

Lol.  It said OR!!  Love it.


----------



## intinst

That's not a phone booth...


----------



## intinst

Chicago Deep Dish


----------



## intinst

Just another car I'll never have to worry about buying insurance for.


----------



## intinst

Wouldn't keep someone from picking it up and putting it in the trunk of their Buick...


----------



## intinst

Now that's a Golden Arch!


----------



## intinst

Look into my eyes!


----------



## intinst

Whole lot of NOPE here


----------



## intinst

Can't say I ever have


----------



## intinst

To the windoooooooow to the wall


----------



## intinst

The Eldredge Tie Knot
I know 5 tie knows, this isn't one of them
Looks nice though


----------



## intinst

Yes, we are crazy, why do you ask?


----------



## intinst

Building the Manhattan Bridge in 1909, from Brooklyn


----------



## intinst

A man's home is his (snow) castle


----------



## Lee44

CHIHUAHUA chasing bubbles!!


----------



## sjc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee44

Grumpy Cat's Revenue - $100 Million










Funny "Not Real" Pic










When a cat earns more than you do, what do you do?


----------



## Guest

I'm impressed with the Eldredge Tie Knot. And the people in the swimsuits in the snow!


----------



## sjc

Choose a friend...
Go get mammographies together...then do lunch. Make it a yearly date!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

So, you doing any decorating for Halloween?


----------



## sjc

OMG... I've seen some... but this takes the cake!!
(Look at the dog...looks scared already!!)
BOO!!!


----------



## sjc

Hope you all had a HAPPY HALLOWEEN! Can't believe it's November!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee44

Lee44 said:


> Grumpy Cat has a new movie: *Grumpy Cat's Worst Christmas Ever*
> I'm becoming Grumpy Human Being
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny "Not Real" Pic


----------



## Lee44

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh, what happened? Tumbleweeds, crickets and dust.


----------



## sjc

Look at that face!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Oh, well. Anybody could have made *that* mistake...


----------



## intinst

My, you look tough. Handsome, too.


----------



## intinst

So that's how they do that


----------



## intinst

That is a large vehicle. & the Police want to own Cougar MRAPs?


----------



## intinst

Gillette Castle State Park, Connecticut


----------



## intinst

The Nimitz, the Bonhomme Richard & the John C. Stennis


----------



## intinst

Neuschwanstein Castle That can almost make snow look pretty. Almost.


----------



## intinst

You expect me to believe that anyone who takes a selfie knows what a 31/2" floppy disk is?


----------



## intinst

Where was *HE* parked?


----------



## intinst

Pretty music, reminds me of a fountain


----------



## intinst

Makes me hungry.


----------



## intinst

I've heard of putting in everything but the kitchen sink, but...


----------



## intinst

Through with the Sports section, yet?


----------



## intinst

8-bit tie


----------



## intinst

Call me Spike.


----------



## intinst

Now, who wants to race?


----------



## intinst

Turn the fans on, it's starting to get a little warm in here.


----------



## intinst

Who's ready for a swim?


----------



## Scout




----------



## lisamaliga

January 21 is SQUIRREL APPRECIATION DAY! 
Be nutty and celebrate!


----------



## sjc

HUGE N'OREASTER STORM...EXPECTING OVER 2 FEET!!!
Milk, bread, juice, eggs, candles, shovels, gloves...etc...all scooped up...most stores are running out!!


----------



## Scout




----------



## Senseidoji

Hey, I am a finalist in a short story contest and would really like your vote. Please go to this link and vote. Thanks. http://www.indiesunlimited.com/2015/04/01/which-take-the-money-flash-fiction-story-gets-your-vote/


----------



## intinst

Got everything for college in except that kitchen sink, guess i'll strap it on top.


----------



## intinst

Lightning strike


----------



## intinst

You ever have one of those days?


----------



## intinst

Die hard soccer football sports player


----------



## intinst

You had one job...


----------



## intinst

Better go straight


----------



## intinst

To say nothing of TV caption writers


----------



## intinst

So close...


----------



## intinst

Measure twice, cut once.


----------



## intinst

Missed it by thaaat much (Old _Get Smart_ reference for you young-uns, Google it)


----------



## intinst

McGyver's got nothing on me!


----------



## intinst

You can almost hear Tom Petty singing!


----------



## intinst

You're awfully quiet over there


----------



## intinst

Good help can be hard to find


----------



## intinst

Pi R round, cornbread R square. Sorry, bad joke.


----------



## intinst

Ummm...


----------



## intinst

Just seeing if you were paying attention


----------



## intinst

Boss, a funny thing happened with that stairway we put in the other day.


----------



## intinst

I'm swearing off the fermented oats from now on.


----------



## intinst

What did you say about the red button?


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm not the yard man.


----------



## intinst

I guess this isn't the building we're looking for, either!


----------



## intinst

Think I'll go in another way


----------



## intinst

Interesting


----------



## intinst

Quite the photo bomb


----------



## intinst

Making do with what you've got


----------



## intinst

Where's my fishing pole?


----------



## intinst

Reminds me of Baba Yaga's house


----------



## intinst

The hazards on this golf course are rougher than most


----------



## intinst

Now *THAT* friends, is a barbecue grill!


----------



## intinst

Tag!


----------



## intinst

Ah, Joe, who did you send out to install that traffic light on 17th? I need to talk to him.


----------



## intinst

Send me the guy who did the one on 18th, too.


----------



## intinst

Well, so did those, just took a really big pocket!


----------



## intinst

Pictures or it doesn't count!


----------



## intinst

The early skateboards weren't quite as elaborate.


----------



## intinst

Do these chairs make my bum look big?


----------



## intinst

Fangorn Forest?


----------



## intinst

Now that's a diet idea I can get behind!


----------



## intinst

Hey, they're both triangles, aren't they?


----------



## intinst

1926 Harley with sidecar


----------



## intinst

But none of the people on Kboards. No, Really!


----------



## intinst

Advice from a pro.


----------



## intinst

I know what I'm buying!


----------



## intinst

It always pays to read the instruction manual


----------



## intinst

Shaming doesn't work with cats


----------



## intinst

OK, that's the right pole. The car is at the bottom of it.


----------



## intinst

Define "Generation Gap" with a picture


----------



## intinst

Watersliding with the sharks, much better than swimming with the fishes.


----------



## intinst

To you and yours...


----------



## intinst

Amazing what you an do with pipe cleaners if you are an artist


----------



## intinst

How about you?


----------



## intinst

Amazing photo 
and there isn't a telephoto lens strong enough for me to have taken it!


----------



## intinst

Could star in its own horror movie


----------



## intinst

Interesting tree


----------



## intinst

Now this one isn't scary...as long as I'm not inside the fence with him!


----------



## intinst

I'll sniff all the other dogs to see if I can find the culprit!


----------



## intinst

You'll never be as happy as this dog!


----------



## intinst

We are not amused


----------



## intinst

In case you ever want to...


----------



## intinst

Just following the old adage


----------



## intinst

Wow


----------



## intinst

A very secure dining area


----------



## intinst

Look like a fairy tale


----------



## intinst

Such a cute baby alpaca!


----------



## intinst

Anyone care for some foil dinner?


----------



## intinst

I shutter to think about it


----------



## intinst

I don't know man, my life is just so boring recently.
I mean, I just sit by the pool all day.


----------



## intinst

Behold our future


----------



## intinst

I like polka-dots & the bow is nice


----------



## intinst

Watch the birdie!


----------



## intinst

Road through the Old Forest?


----------



## intinst

Beautiful


----------



## intinst

Motto for the day


----------



## intinst

Welp, that don't look good


----------



## intinst

Ever see a Bully Mammoth?


----------



## intinst

Bunny Ears Backfire


----------



## intinst

Cast your eyes upon Fuzzball, Destroyer of Worlds!


----------



## intinst

We're gonna need a bigger truck


----------



## intinst

Enjoy your drive today


----------



## intinst

Suck it up, it's just a flat


----------



## intinst

I know that cat came this way...


----------



## intinst

And it smells real bad, too


----------



## intinst

Charlie Brown and Snoopy, the Early Years


----------



## intinst

Checked luggage


----------



## intinst

Checking a B-29 bomb bay


----------



## intinst

Shame we changed


----------



## intinst

I'll just have a salad, thanks


----------



## intinst

/\See Above/\


----------



## intinst

Happy Howl-a-days!


----------



## intinst

So, whattaja bring me?


----------



## intinst

Cool


----------



## intinst

Hot Dog!


----------



## intinst

Let there be cat videos


----------



## intinst

No, YOU go check it out


----------



## intinst

I know I left my towel around here somewhere...


----------



## intinst

That isn't Decaf, is it?


----------



## intinst

Cat Mulch


----------



## intinst

Whoo's there?


----------



## intinst

Won't your toes get cold?


----------



## intinst

Seem to be serious, don't they?


----------



## intinst

They were Kung Fu fighting


----------



## intinst

This doesn't look good


----------



## intinst

Ahoy, Matey


----------



## intinst

I hate it here on Hoth


----------



## intinst

P-51 Mustang


----------



## intinst

When cows fly? Today, then.


----------



## intinst

Oh Please let me back in!


----------



## intinst

Big jump in 3, 2, 1,


----------



## intinst

So close


----------



## intinst

OK, take it!


----------



## intinst

Yes, I is a Mighty Hunter!


----------



## intinst

DC-3 Float Plane


----------



## intinst

Rubber Duckie, you're the one!


----------



## intinst

Sure a lot of these creepy forests...


----------



## intinst

Showin' off


----------



## intinst

Dhow in Raja Ampat Indonesia


----------



## intinst

I'm not the most computer savvy person out there.


----------



## intinst

Just the regular kind for me, thanks.


----------



## intinst

Didn't know camels worried about that kind of thing


----------



## intinst

Hope she makes it


----------



## intinst

I can has a donut!


----------



## intinst

Dutch F-16 Demo Team


----------



## intinst

Push me!


----------



## intinst

Enterprise First Flight 1977


----------



## intinst

Nice shot


----------



## Scout




----------



## sjc

Hey Everyone!!
My infinity thread is still going... Haven't been on in a bit...work, work, work.
Looked over the thread and had a few laughs...Thanks for posting.    SJC


----------



## intinst

Everybody with their electronic devices; people used to talk to each other and...never mind


----------



## intinst

So what does that make a Kindle with HUNDREDS of books?


----------



## intinst

Knew we'd get there eventually!


----------



## intinst

Mash was a great show


----------



## intinst

You can almost hear the boom


----------



## intinst

Glad I'm not the one that will be raking, I can think about how pretty that is!


----------



## intinst

Ok, who let HIM park in here?


----------



## intinst

Any chocolate lovers out there?


----------



## intinst

I hate that kind of workout equipment!


----------



## intinst

Doc said only one beer a day


----------



## intinst

The force is strong in this one...


----------



## intinst

Frozen dew drop


----------



## intinst

Frozen street lamp


----------



## intinst

Lower Manhattan sunrise


----------



## intinst

Hurry, it's coming this way!


----------



## intinst

Let's do more rapids!


----------



## intinst

Poor Bill


----------



## intinst

Push me. I dare you.


----------



## intinst

Must be new to the route


----------



## intinst

They'll make a killin'!


----------



## intinst

First day on a new route?


----------



## intinst

always remember


----------



## intinst

I thought they were on the front porch...


----------



## intinst

Understandable. Anyone could make that mistake.


----------



## intinst

Guess he'll become a writer.


----------



## intinst

Yep, right there.


----------



## intinst

Now, that there's some entertainment!
Wouldn't mind taking a couple swings myself.


----------



## intinst

Don't know what Dad's doing, but I'm sure learning some new words.


----------



## intinst

The good ole' days


----------



## intinst

Hmph! Who cares about an old Wienermobile!


----------



## intinst

Who's week is it to clean up in the copier room?


----------



## intinst

Whatever works for you, I guess


----------



## intinst

Faster! Faster! Faster!


----------



## intinst

They're looking the wrong way, show's over here/


----------



## intinst

Deadpool's showing which side he's on.


----------



## intinst

Or you'll be sorry!


----------



## intinst

No, thanks, I've already taken my bath.


----------



## intinst

Must be piecing one out.


----------



## intinst

Where's Admiral Ackbar when you need him?


----------



## intinst

Now I've got dog cooties.


----------



## intinst

Perfect likeness!


----------



## intinst

Nope! (I don't look good in pink)


----------



## intinst

Now that's a slogan we should all get behind!


----------



## intinst

S'matter with you? I may be only 3, but that's 21 in dog years!


----------



## intinst

We're gonna share that, right?


----------



## intinst

That's what it's all about


----------



## intinst

A little help, please.


----------



## intinst

No, I don't know what happened. I was sitting 
here, minding my own business, when suddenly,
*BOOM!* Everything turned white!


----------



## intinst

Something tells me that Bob still won't be happy.


----------



## intinst

Well, at least now you know why you are so popular...


----------



## intinst

Quit sitting there staring and turn the ceiling fan off!


----------



## intinst

Anybody else suddenly want Mikey D's?


----------



## intinst

Needs to work on it a little more


----------



## intinst

That'll draw the crowds in


----------



## intinst

Now see? We're both Princesses, so no licking the table.


----------



## intinst

At least no one will recognize her.


----------



## intinst

Maybe, but there better not be red in the water.


----------



## intinst

Maybe I'd better read the assembly instructions after all.


----------



## intinst

Man's best friend, indeed


----------



## intinst

Nice Doorbell


----------



## intinst

Surprise! It would still be good, just...unexpected


----------



## intinst

Doesn't appear to trust ol' Spidey, does he?


----------



## intinst

Go ahead, it's yours now.


----------



## intinst

Sounds about right


----------



## intinst

You mean...all this time...No!


----------



## intinst

OK then, just make yourself comfortable.


----------



## intinst

Cute little puppy


----------



## intinst

Remember, you don't have to outrun the bear...
just your "buddy."


----------



## intinst

And hear colors!


----------



## intinst

Really makes me wonder what I missed out on.


----------



## intinst

Ain't it the truth


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I don't know what to post. When it says keep posting, keep posting what folks!!!!!


----------



## Susan Alison

Christmas catalogues in July made her mad...


----------



## NogDog

People can have fun on almost any job, apparently.






This video includes a segment that explains some of what you see going on in the first one:


----------



## geoffthomas

Cool videos, Nogdog.


----------



## sjc

Hey all. Glad to see this thread is still going! 
It's been so long; that I forgot how to post pics.

HAPPY BACK TO THE FUTURE DAY...From tomorrow, on, it will all be in the PAST!
Where has 30 years gone? Wow!!


----------



## sjc

Hey everyone...
Just popping in to wish everyone of all faiths a happy season.


----------



## geoffthomas

sjc said:


> Hey everyone...
> Just popping in to wish everyone of all faiths a happy season.


Thank you SJC. 
The same back at you.
I hope everyone enjoys the spirit of the season.
And to those to whom it applies, Merry Christmas!


----------



## Scout

Pie


----------



## sjc

Dreading....the political ads that are going to start coming on TV...if they are half as nasty as the debates so far...


----------



## Annalog

I need to remember this. So much cooler than that cone.


----------



## sjc

Hey all...
Hope everyone is well. Keep posting...to INFINITY...
Pics, stories, feel free to even vent...if you must. Glad to see that this thread is still..."Hanging by a thread" 💗


----------



## Lee44

"I am so, so cute. What do you think? I know you just want to hug and kiss me! Some things just can't be helped."


----------



## NogDog

This is why you shouldn't interrupt a programmer:


----------



## NogDog

And also...


----------



## sjc

Nog:  That's a whole lot of thinking!!
Lee44:  Awwww that face!!


----------



## Jennifer R P

...I'm stealing that puppy.


----------



## Lee44

I know, such a precious face and smile. A whole lot of happiness in that picture!


----------



## Dmoneyzzz

"Life is either a daring adventure or nothing at all."

- Hellen Keller


----------



## sjc

Furbabies are the best!!


----------



## NogDog

__
https://flic.kr/p/GoKaT3


----------



## sjc

...and you would get some who would believe that he actually said it!! Lol. We should have Jimmy Fallon walk the streets and pose that to random people. I bet it would be absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Tobias Colt




----------



## The Hooded Claw

This old Duesenberg is about as customized as they get.... Not recommended for night time drives.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

It's always nice to see people who enjoy their jobs.


----------



## NogDog

Filed under "T" for "Things I never thought I'd see/hear":


----------



## DougLawless

JEEP BRAH.


----------



## NogDog

Programming geek humor (probably less meaningful to those not familiar with the O'Reilly programming books  )


----------



## sjc

This Pokemon craze has people getting injured. I've read of several incidents. My local city is trying to keep persons from playing it in certain places...ex:  cemetary.
Wish morals and respect were as hot of a commodity!!


----------



## sjc

Ohhhhhh Nooooooooooooo
is this the end of the INFINITY THREAD...
SAY IT ISN'T SO!!
HELP...
                  POST  POST  POST!!!


----------



## geoffthomas

We depended on Intinst for a loooonnnnnnggggg time in this thread.
I wish he would come back to it.....I miss his creativity.


----------



## NapCat (retired)

geoffthomas said:


> We depended on Intinst for a loooonnnnnnggggg time in this thread.
> I wish he would come back to it.....I miss his creativity.


_DOUBLE DITTO !_


----------



## NogDog

At this past weekend's Drum Corps International finals week, "The Wink" became a thing in the Bluecoats' show.

They also won first place. 

(The wink is near the end of this clip. It might be worth clicking the YouTube link if you want to view it full screen.)






That's a G 4 lines above the staff (concert F) for anyone who cares: the highest note I was ever able to realistically hit if my chops were fresh.


----------



## crebel

NogDog said:


> At this past weekend's Drum Corps International finals week, "The Wink" became a thing in the Bluecoats' show.
> 
> They also won first place.
> 
> (The wink is near the end of this clip.)


I only see a black bar and no clip, is it just me?


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> I only see a black bar and no clip, is it just me?


Hmm...shows up okay for me. Here's a direct link to try: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA9uS0KSfYk

PS: I do get the black bar, however, in Chrome. It was okay for me in Firefox, though. (shrug)

PPS: I posted a link in this recent discussion at Google: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/7TSrctVI5EQ


----------



## NogDog

Just heard about the "pacu" for the first time today. It's a South American cousin of the piranha, but omnivorous, with eerily human-like teeth -- and recently discovered in Michigan (probably from poor disposal by tropical fish collectors).


----------



## MichelleKidd

Hmm?   So is this like the show Seinfeld . . . a thread about nothing, but makes you laugh despite yourself?  
Fun!!
Michelle~


----------



## NogDog

Not sure how NapCat will feel about this. In fact I'm not sure how I feel about it, but apparently some artist decided he didn't want to simply bury his beloved(?) cat after it died, and thus:


----------



## Guest

Suddenly I hear the theme song to Lamb Chop's Sing-Along in my head.





And now, you do too!


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NogDog said:


> Not sure how NapCat will feel about this....



I love it !!










I started flying when I was 14 and at 70, still fly my own plane. A Drone-Wake would be purrfect !!


----------



## NogDog

Made me chuckle out loud.*










___________
* Your mileage may vary.


----------



## NogDog




----------



## NogDog

Now _that's_ a pothole:


__
https://flic.kr/p/Lw8ErV

(Taken while out for my Sunday morning walk)


----------



## NogDog

In case you haven't seen this yet....


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NogDog

KBoards seems a rather good place for this....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NapCat (retired)

NAPCAT *WAS *SANDY !!


----------



## NogDog

What can I say: I'm obsessed with the Bluecoats' 2016 show. Here's the brass line warming up -- by singing.*





______________
* brass players really need to hear what they're going to play in order to play it well, so it's a great technique to get the musical part of the brain working


----------



## NogDog

Okay, last one (yeah, sure). This is a 360-degree video of their encore performance. You can click and drag on the video to change where you're looking, even back at the audience. I enjoyed watching the staff (to the right of the conductor's podium when looking at it) as they enjoyed the final performance.


----------



## NogDog

The simplest solution isn't always the "correct" solution, even when it's right.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Did you know that Krispy Kreme doughnuts got their start in 1937? That's the same year that Amelia Earhart disappeared in the Pacific. 

I know there are a lot of skeptical people out there with not enough time on their hands, but I believe there's a connection.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Also, does anyone else have an irrational fear of being kidnapped and having one's kidney removed for the underground kidney trade?

Not to be confused with the underground steak-and-kidney pie trade, which seems to be mostly a UK thing.


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## balaspa

Fall is here - at least for this week! I love it! Pumpkin Spice Everything!


----------



## NapCat (retired)




----------



## NogDog

NapCat said:


>


As one sailing enthusiast explained it to me, "Those who like to work on their boats own wooded boats, while those who like to sail their boats own fiberglass boats."


----------



## Christopher Bunn

NogDog said:


> As one sailing enthusiast explained it to me, "Those who like to work on their boats own wooded boats, while those who like to sail their boats own fiberglass boats."


Sadly true. My wife grew up on a boat, and my in-laws still live on a boat. They're constantly engaged in maintenance projects, as the marine environment pretty much eats away at every kind of material there is in a boat. Wood degrades faster than fiberglass, but even fiberglass needs care: putting on scuba gear and going down to clean the bottom, haul-outs to sand and repaint, etc.


----------



## NogDog

(From https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/52lf77/why_programmers_hate_posting_on_online_forums/ )

*Why programmers hate posting on online forums*

*ALLEN*: Hi, I'm new to driving and I need to move my car back around 5 meters. How can I move the car backwards?
(2 days later.)
*ALLEN*: Hello? This is still a problem. I'm sure someone knows how to do this.
*BOB*: I can't believe you didn't figure this out yourself. Just take your foot off the gas and let the car roll backwards down the hill. Tap the bake when you get to where you want to be. Boom. Done.
*ALLEN*: But I'm not on a hill. I'm in my driveway and it's completely flat.
*CARL*: Dude, I don't know what you're trying to accomplish, but you should never be driving backwards. It's dangerous and will confuse the other drivers. See the big window in FRONT of you? That's your first clue. Don't drive backwards.
*ALLEN*: I'm not trying to drive backwards. I just need to move back a little bit so I can get out of my driveway and start driving forwards.
*CARL*: So just drive in circle until you're pointed the right way.
*ALLEN*: I don't have enough room to turn around like that. I only need to move back a few meters. I don't understand why this has to be so hard.
*CARL*: Sounds like your "driveway" isn't compatible with cars. It's probably made for bikes. Call a contractor and have them convert some of your yard into driveway to be standards-compliant with the turning radius of a car. Either way, you're doing something wrong.
*DAVE*: I see your problem. You can adjust your car to move backwards by using the shifter. It's a stick located right between the passenger and driver seats. Apply the clutch and move the stick to the "R" position.
*ALLEN*: But.. I don't have a clutch. And there isn't a stick between the seats.
*CARL*: Sounds like you're trying to drive in Europe or something.
*ALLEN*: Ah. Nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## sjc

Yes. Miss Intinst. 
Hello everyone. Hope all is well. Think of you often.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GvVaaZ21C44

This guy is nuts, but where else can you see a bullet float?


----------



## NogDog

How your band can save money on instruments:


----------



## Guest

Love the Port Townsend poster! I used to live in Washington, and Oregon. Now I live in Wales, which is even wetter! I've never lived in a dry climate.


----------



## NogDog

Maybe being a Teddy Bear isn't all it's cracked up to be?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Only for Star Trek fans....

https://youtu.be/pxyOe0MYKhg


----------



## NogDog




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyleArmstrong

00:36 onwards has me rolling with laughter every single time lol


----------



## sjc

Hey everyone!!
Happy Holidays.
Happy New Year.
Thinking of everyone...glad to see this thread still going!! <3


----------



## NogDog




----------



## The Hooded Claw

Especially for Ann in Arlington










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

I've been enjoying the board game reviews from the "Shut Up & Sit Down" guys, and this one comes with a bonus: a cookie recipe!


----------



## NogDog




----------



## sjc

Miss him too!!!!! Miss the old Kindleboards.


----------



## dbonline

Well this time curiosity did not kill the cat, instead it encouraged it to join in, i seen the thread title read what the thread was about and now i want in, lets see what we can do shall we? what is the current record for the longest thread?


----------



## NogDog

Not something I see every day...but I did today.


----------



## NogDog

Seems appropriate for KBoards:


__
https://flic.kr/p/YZpAeY

"Graffiti Alley" in Rapid City SD.


----------



## sjc

Hi everyone, Missing the boards...
Thought I would pop in to say hello. I can't believe it has been 10 years!! Happy Kindle Anniversary!!!
I just want to thank my peeps (you know who you are) for your friendship. We have been through a lot together. As I always say...wishing you all the best.  SJC


----------



## geoffthomas

Good to see you visit, SJC.
I have been here less than I used to be also.
Nice post on the Stephen King quote, NogDog.


----------



## NogDog

First time I recall seeing a yellow ladybird beetle:


__
https://flic.kr/p/ZiqjQ9


----------



## sjc

NogDog...Kind of cool. Are they supposed to be like that?...or is it a mutation? Very beautiful photo.


----------



## NogDog

sjc said:


> NogDog...Kind of cool. Are they supposed to be like that?...or is it a mutation? Very beautiful photo.


Apparently there are quite a wide variety of the Coccinellidae family of beetles: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccinellidae#Gallery


----------



## sjc

Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## LivingWell

These are interesting and fun games that I keep posting...LOL


----------



## NogDog

Here in NJ, at least, this seems very redundant:


__
https://flic.kr/p/FXb61P


----------



## NogDog

Knowing what this is may be a good indicator that your age is not a small number. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/GkP4uB


----------



## NogDog

I always think it's kind of cool when you can actually see a weather front.


__
https://flic.kr/p/21H2Ras


----------



## Van Argan

Thank you to the authors who kindly participate on KBoards to help others.


----------



## NogDog

Walking home from the park this afternoon, I heard a couple men calling for someone, and heard some bells jingling. Then I saw a large bird atop a telephone pole. I pulled my camera out of my backpack, switched the longer lens on, and realized this hawk(?) had bells on its legs and must be whom the men were calling. Presumably it's "trained", but it seemed perfectly happy staying up high, away from its "masters".


__
https://flic.kr/p/GY3YEx


__
https://flic.kr/p/21PHVaf


----------



## sjc

Amazing shots. I can't get over the detail.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am "bumping" this thread.  I am not good at coming up with the great pics/comments that Intinst did or the fab pics that NogDog does.


----------



## NogDog

According to the nice couple with binoculars who pointed them out to me, that's a pair of bald eagles on top of the tower. I'll have to take their word for it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/242cxJY


----------



## NogDog

For all the authors here who stress over ratings:










From https://xkcd.com/1098/

And poor Herman Melville can't catch a break:


__
https://flic.kr/p/ErBySr


----------



## NogDog

A balanced diet:


__
https://flic.kr/p/KgjbjX


----------



## geoffthomas

That is a crisp image.  Did you take it, NogDog?


----------



## NogDog

geoffthomas said:


> That is a crisp image. Did you take it, NogDog?


Yep. Shot with my 40mm macro lens on my Nikon D500 at f/25 to maximize depth of field.

PS: Not an original idea: I saw something similar elsewhere on the web and decided to try my hand at it as a way to pass some time on a cold, rainy weekend.


----------



## NogDog

Street art, literally?


__
https://flic.kr/p/24nqWAd


----------



## sjc

Awww. GeoffThomas... 💙💙
And so the thread lives on. Thank you. You humble me. 
I've actually forgotten how to post pictures... Blush.


----------



## NogDog

Sometimes all I need is some good music, cute farm animals, emus, and a large guy with a beard wearing...umm...not enough?


----------



## NogDog

And if you thought those animals were cute...


----------



## NogDog

"I'm scratching myself because I'm the only one who knows where it itches."


__
https://flic.kr/p/237b4k6


----------



## NogDog




----------



## NogDog

Page link: https://xkcd.com/1483/


----------



## NogDog

My feeling about joining the office lottery pool today...










#RetirementPlanning


----------



## NogDog

Happy 404 Day!










https://httpstatusdogs.com/404-not-found


----------



## geoffthomas

And in the Mid-Atlantic it still seems to be Winter.


----------



## Northborn Swordsman

Michigan's weather has just recently changed from rubberbanding between spring and winter to rubberbanding between spring and summer. We've also had some pretty aggressive winds here, so that's been fun, and a robin has set up a nest on the outside frame of our deck doorway. I should probably furnish pictures or video at some point, but I'm lazy right now.


----------



## AlanKemp

Early Simpsons (season 1 to around 6) is amongst the greatest animated TV perhaps TV in general, of all time.





















I could go on and on.


----------



## sjc

NogDog said:


>


 Love it!! Hi NogDog!!!


----------



## sjc

HEY everyone!!  Just saying HELLO!! Been a busy bit...Hands full with parenting a parent  Work, and so much more. I think of you often!!! Glad to see my thread is still trying to reach infinity! ((Hugs)) "All the best" SJC


----------



## AmyD

Hello you all. This is funny thread. So you keep posting whatever you want....LOL


----------



## geoffthomas

I don't have the time to get creative right now.......so I am bumping this thread.
Love to you, SJC.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I am sitting alone and love to have some company....lol


----------



## geoffthomas

Too bad chat went away - but that is covered in another thread.


----------



## TwistedWisteria




----------



## geoffthomas

Now that is the spirit of this thread.
Thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

A picture of the Potomac River cresting during the very heavy rainfalls last month.


----------



## sjc

Hi. Thanks Geoff... I forgot how to post pics. Lol. 
Thanks for keeping the thread going. Hope all is well. I think I need a refresher course!


----------



## HlthyAnita

That's my favorite quote: "We don't quit playing because we grow old; We grow old because we quit playing."


----------



## NogDog

Seen by the entrance to a construction site while taking a walk.

I have no idea.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2d4irvj


__
https://flic.kr/p/2d4irvj
 by Charles, on Flickr


----------



## marcuspaulobr

best post


----------



## sjc

I wanted to post a funny joke w pic but forgot how to. I'm getting old!!!


----------



## NogDog

This guy (a red-tailed hawk, maybe?) has spent a fair part of the last few days perching on this corner of the apartment building maybe 150 yards from my office's window. (I brought my big 200-500mm lens to work yesterday so that I could try to get a better look at it.  )


__
https://flic.kr/p/2cT9Liv


----------



## sjc

Wow!! NogDog...quite the photo. The detail is amazing. 150 yards...that is insane!! Awesome.


----------



## NogDog

In the software biz, we'd call this a "kludge":


__
https://flic.kr/p/RBWaQ8


----------



## NogDog

And further up the same street yesterday, looks like they're replacing a pole?


__
https://flic.kr/p/Tk9gt5


----------



## NogDog

Saw this guy in a parking lot. When I checked back 5 minutes later, it was nowhere to be seen, but I heard heavy rustling in the reeds by the adjacent pond, so I'm pretty sure it made it to relative safety.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2frJFNu


----------



## NogDog

Is this a case of damning yourself with faint praise? 


__
https://flic.kr/p/2exK1UR


----------



## jslewis

http://weknowmemes.com/generator/meme/Grumpy-Cat-


----------



## sjc

Nog:  Why kludge... where did that come from?? Odd word.


----------



## NogDog

sjc said:


> Nog: Why kludge... where did that come from?? Odd word.


According to the Merriam-Webster web site:

"The first recorded use of the word kludge is attributed to Jackson W. Granholm, who defined the word in a 1962 issue of the magazine Datamation as: "an ill-assorted collection of poorly-matching parts, forming a distressing whole." He further explained that it was derived from the German word klug, meaning "smart" or "witty." Why Granholm included a "d" in his spelling is not known. What we do know is that speakers of American English have agreed to keep it silent, making the vowel pronunciation of kludge reflect the pronunciation of German klug (KLOOK). We can also tell you that not everyone agrees with Granholm on the "d" matter: the spelling "kluge" is also popularly used."


----------



## NogDog

And a bit more programming humor(?):


----------



## Nina Huffney

I watched 'Dunkirk' for the third time tonight and I like to imagine that Farrier was one of the lucky ones in 'The Great Escape'.


----------



## NogDog

From the Department of Redundancy Department


__
https://flic.kr/p/2i4YXyC


__
https://flic.kr/p/2i4YXyC
 by Charles, on Flickr


----------

